# 2010 Bumps & Flushes & Dimples



## penguin77

:angel:Hi Ladies....:flower:

Just found out we're expecting #2 1st Sept 2010 so thought a buddy thread would be good as i wasn't a part of one with #1 ....AND having been nominated by DeDe80 who is also newly pregnant (so she's getting me to do the dirty work :haha:)

So 'Piperette CD1 TTC' buddies come on over when those BFP's turn up soon....and any other preggy ladies are also welcome.

Basics about me to get the thread going...
I'm Claire, 32, married , Son 8 months old called Jac.

:hugs:
xxx

PS not very imaginative with thread names so this was named after hot flushes i had all yesterday evening anf since DeDe80 mentioned she had been having sweats also i thought it was apt.
:blue: :pink: :yellow:
_
*Due dates*
30th Aug'10 - DeDe80 - Deangela  

*Arrivals *
Jetters - Yasmin  'K' arrived 19th July (EDD 04/08) 
P&F - Lia  Dylan Paul arrived 31st July (EDD 06/08) 
Moggymay  Jack arrived 9th August (EDD 01/08)
MamaBird - Brigitte  Peyton arrived 22nd August (EDD 02/09)
Piperette  'S' arrived 24th August (EDD 04/09)
Costgang  Sophie arrived 24th August (EDD 04/09)
Penguin77 - Claire  Ana Lois arrived 26th August (EDD 31/08) 
Fish&Chips - Ann 'HW' arrived 9th Sept (EDD 02/09)
MrsMils -Lydia  Arrived 15th Sept (EDD 31/08)

_


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Claire!
I am also looking for bump buddies right now. I have only been a member of Babyand Bump for a few days, so I'm not quite sure how to navigate everything! lol 
My edd is September 2,2010!


----------



## penguin77

Welcome hun....dont worry you'll be zipping ronnd this site before you know it :flower:

Twilight fan huh.....i'm in the middle of reading the 1st book (wanted to know what the hype was about :haha:) and already recorded the film on my sky plus so will watch it soon.....already loving the book:thumbup:

:hugs:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi! I'm due on the 2nd September and this is my first baby! Am so excited!


----------



## penguin77

Welcome Fish&Chips :flower:

I wasn't sure how i'd feel being pregnant with #2...thinking maybe the excitement wouldn't be the same.......hell i was wrong - i'm just as excited maybe even more so cos i know Jac will have a brother or sister. :cloud9:

:hugs:
xx


----------



## MamaBird

Oh yay!! I have bump buddies!! I am so excited!
Alright so here is a little bit of info about me.

My name is Brigitte, I'm 26 (27 on Feb 4th), married and this is my first pregnancy!

I look forward to getting to know you both! 

And Claire, I thought Twilight was a fantastic series...I hadn't been drawn in by a book series in a while. Really enjoyed it! Hope you enjoy it too!!

And Fish&Chips we share the same due date! Yay! 

So any idea when you usually go for your first scan? I haven't received a call back from the midwife clinic in my city because of the holidays and I'm full of questions! lol
xo


----------



## Jetters

Oooh, your avatar of Jac is soooo cute! And congrats on your BFP!

I'm due August 4th with my first babba, and would love to join this group please :D


----------



## Fish&Chips

Same here wishing4bfp! I can't wait for her to call me!! I normally take antihistamines but can't because of the pregnancy. I really need to find out if there is anything else I can take. x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hi there, due with my first on August 7th, and also a mad Twilight fan :haha:


----------



## costgang

hi ladies, may i join? im due 4th sept,but may have to go in early if i get diabetes again:wacko: im 33 and this will be number 4, have a 12year old girl and 2 boys age 6 years and the baby is 4 months, am i mad?


----------



## penguin77

Welcome ....welcome...welcome :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs:
xxx


----------



## penguin77

wishing4bfp said:


> Oh yay!! I have bump buddies!! I am so excited!
> Alright so here is a little bit of info about me.
> 
> My name is Brigitte, I'm 26 (27 on Feb 4th), married and this is my first pregnancy!
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you both!
> 
> And Claire, I thought Twilight was a fantastic series...I hadn't been drawn in by a book series in a while. Really enjoyed it! Hope you enjoy it too!!
> 
> And Fish&Chips we share the same due date! Yay!
> 
> So any idea when you usually go for your first scan? I haven't received a call back from the midwife clinic in my city because of the holidays and I'm full of questions! lol
> xo

Hey hun....
Don't know about Canada but in the UK you get your 1st scan at 12 weeks.....sometimes earlier if you have current/previous pregnancy problems. But 12wks and 20 wks are the norm here.
Generally you'll see a Doc or midwife (mw for me) at approx 6 weeks and then again after your scan. Then at selected intervals.
Hope it helps somewhat even though it might not be the same.

xx


----------



## penguin77

Jetters - Thanks hun.....and welcome :hugs:

Pinkandfluffy - I can see us talking about twilight in this thread...maybe i shoudl rename it :haha:

costgang - yes you are mad :haha: mine is 8 months old now.....i thought i was mad but you have another 3 with 1 on the way. I'm sure you have great fun though :thumbup:

I was thinking.....i dont want too much joining the thread or it'll be hard to keep up (it will be for my small mind:haha:)......should be close it when we get 10-12 bump buddies on board?
Let me know what you think :hugs:

xx


----------



## Jetters

I'm also a bit mad about Twilight! I didn't want to be, and feel a bit like a silly teenager, but it's all so addictive!! :D


----------



## penguin77

I think that's why it didnt catch on with me as i hadnt realised it wasnt just teenagers reading them and how popular the series is....I'm loving the 1st book...will have to order the next in the series off amazon in the next few days as i'm nearly done with it. (good value too at approx £3.50 each new)

I was wondering does the film match up to expectations after reading the book?

x


----------



## Jetters

I think it's good, in a seperate way to the books, if that makes sense... film adaptions from books always seem a bit like a disappointment to me! But Twilight the movie is just like a lovely simplified version of the book. And New Moon is AMAZING. :D


----------



## costgang

i got the twilight books 4 xmas,my daughter is well peed off,lol.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've never seen or read Twilight, although my oh has Sky + it so I might be able to join in soon! I will leave it up to you ladies about closing this thread xx


----------



## MamaBird

pinkandfluffy said:


> Hi there, due with my first on August 7th, and also a mad Twilight fan :haha:

Yay!! :happydance: Another twilight fan!!
xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

LOVED the films as much as the books amazingly, as normally I am a die-hard book fan and won't watch movie versions!

Got my twilights from play.com I think they were a similar price, and free delivery which was handy :thumbup:

Re the thread - I am happy to go with the majority but I do feel a bit confuzzled with big threads - I am on an August babies thread which I enjoy but can't say I know everyone on it as there are quite a few of us now :shrug:

Absolutely exhausted today, the family have just left after a lovely Christmas and I now have a nice week off work to recover :haha:


----------



## char63

Hi ladies,
I got my bfp on boxing day, due date is sep 1st. Penguin I have also been on piperettes cd1 buddies, but lately stopped posting as was getting a little disheartened with the ttc lark, so stopped coming on the site, then when I stopped obsessing about ttc, I get my bfp!! So happy.
A little about me, I'm 35 and have a 3 year old boy, I have been ttc since sept and was starting to think it wasn't gonna happen...
So far I've not had many symptoms, just bloated all the time and VERY windy!!! I'm gonna ring my dr after the new year to make my mw appointment I think.


----------



## MamaBird

Welcome Char63!! :hi:

Congrats on the :bfp:!! I look forward to sharing your journey!!
xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Welcome char63 and congratulations!! 

Wishing4bfp.. have you noticed our ticker has moved up one place?!! I'm so excited! x


----------



## costgang

hi penguin, are you going to get a double pram? im going to have to,but they dont look that nice, however, ive just discovered the firstwheels city twin, it looks quite nice, and you can have 1 seat for toddler and a carrycot for baby, u can also have 1 facing 1 way and the other facing the other way, not to badly priced either, i know ive got ages yet,but i need to know there is something out there that i like, does that make sense?


----------



## DeDe80

Hi Ladies, 

So sorry I am late joining the group. My computer at home not working, so I have to get on at work. It should be fixed soon.

Penguin, you have done a wonderful job with the thread:thumbup:. And I just love the name, as I am still getting hot flushes especially at night. 

I can't wait to talk to all you ladies. I am glad that we got a group so fast. I think that we should stop at 10. That way we can keep up with each other better. 

I'm not a Twilight fan:nope:, so I can't get in on that conversation. I should have my dh to post for me on that, as he loves Twilight and New Moon.

XOXO


----------



## MamaBird

Welcome DeDe80!!
Happy to see you have found us!!! O:)

I agree that maybe we shouls stop at 10 that way it will be easier to keep track of everyone's adventure!!

AND YES!!! I have noticed out ticker has moved up!!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## penguin77

Char63- welcome hun :hugs:

Pinkandfluffy- i also stuggle with movie versions of books so i always have to read the book 1st and not the other way round.....

Fishandchips - Woohoo about moving to the second box.....i hadn't noticed and forgot we moved so quickly.....here's to the next 7 boxes :baby:

Wishing4bfp - I think stopping at 10 is a good idea.....otherwise it does get hard trying to catchup....i started on the sept board but ive already got lost and i've only been on there less than a week :haha:

DeDe80- Welcome hun...oh and some news....piperette has had her BFP today so i sent her a message to join us!

By majority vote we'll keep the thread to 10 and then mark it as closed. :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Piperette

Hi ladies,

Took a CB Digi Test this morning and got a :bfp:

We are over the moon.
:cloud9:

Estimated due date: 31/08/2010.

Thanks for inviting me, penguin.


----------



## penguin77

costgang said:


> hi penguin, are you going to get a double pram? im going to have to,but they dont look that nice, however, ive just discovered the firstwheels city twin, it looks quite nice, and you can have 1 seat for toddler and a carrycot for baby, u can also have 1 facing 1 way and the other facing the other way, not to badly priced either, i know ive got ages yet,but i need to know there is something out there that i like, does that make sense?

Hmmm.....i ordered a Phil and Teds Sport this morning :blush: (found an offer in Babiesrus that i coudnt resist £294 with free cocoon...ordered the double kit and raincover elsewhere as it was cheaper)....i know it's early days but hey i coudlnt miss out on a good deal....

For practicality this is the one that suits our needs the most.....i struggle in some shops around where i live (small town!) to get the Quinny in as it's fairly wide so it would be a nightmare with a side by side twin.
I looked into the twin prams when we started TTC#2 in October so i knew what i wanted :haha:
I do love the iCandy ones but they are well out of our price range.

I must admit though....prams are my new handbags....the P&T will be 4th in 8 months :blush:
I started with a Mamas and papas pliko (new) as a friend had the carseat and base which i bought cheaply so never really got to decide what pram was practical......hated the pram so sold that on ebay when Jac was 8 weeks old. So i got the quinny instead (with extras)and the cabriofix and base....and then a few months ago when Jac outgrew his infant carrier i got a Maclaren Quest to put in the boot as a shopping buggy...and now use the Quinny for local walk and shops.
I dont know what to do with the quinny...its immaculate so i might sell it and use the P&T as a single for now :shrug:

Will see.....the first wheels looks good too and a good price :thumbup:

The moral of the story.......make sure that the prams suit your needs before buying.....i found that out the hard way witht he 1st one we had....brand new and only lasted 8 weeks!!

xx


----------



## penguin77

Piperette said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Took a CB Digi Test this morning and got a :bfp:
> 
> We are over the moon.
> :cloud9:
> 
> Estimated due date: 31/08/2010.
> 
> Thanks for inviting me, penguin.

Glad you're here hun ...huge congrats again :happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## penguin77

Hello...

Thought i'd mention we're up to 9 of us already.....we can hang in for 1 other buddy or lock now...let me know :flower:

xxx


----------



## MamaBird

Hi All!

I was thinking of inviting MrsMils, she's one of my bump buddies due a day after me! I think she would enjoy our little group...maybe she can be our 10 then we close?
I will invite her!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Argh prams, there are so many things to look at...........this will be our first and I have no idea where to start :shrug: just find myself mooching over the internet lol.

Good thing is the in-laws said they would like to get pram, so should be able to get a good one at least :thumbup:

Have had a lovely day with my god daughter, who is nearly 3, and my best friend. For Christmas she has started me a beautiful scrap book for my pregnancy, more tears :haha:

Loving the Christmas break and would rather not have to go back to work next week :haha:

Hmmm....off to eat more honey loops for me......:blush: hope you are all having a good day?


----------



## Jetters

Oooh, i'm due first :D


----------



## pinkandfluffy

You are indeed - so remember to keep us posted on things so we know what we have to look forward to (or not!) :winkwink:


----------



## penguin77

Wishing4bfp- Tell her to get in quick so that i can close the thread.:thumbup:

Jetters- Yep..how exciting that you've passed 8 weeks already....feels so far away :coffee: 

xx


----------



## char63

Piperette - really pleased for you!!!
I dragged the oh to mothercare today, and I already know whY pram I want!!! I knowits early and I don't wanna jinx myself but I love the bugaboo bee!!
I think I will find out the sex too, so I can buy stuff in the right colour. R you guys go na find out?


----------



## DeDe80

Piperette said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Took a CB Digi Test this morning and got a :bfp:
> 
> We are over the moon.
> :cloud9:
> 
> Estimated due date: 31/08/2010.
> 
> Thanks for inviting me, penguin.


Congrats Piperette. :happydance::happydance:

I am so glad we all can be together. I knew Penguin would do a wonderful job in running this thread. I hope the rest of Piperette buddies get their BFP real soon.


----------



## MrsMils

Hello everyone!!! Sorry - only just got wishing4bfp's message.

I'd love to join you ladies if you'll have me?! I'm due around the 5th of September, this will be my first baby and I'm ridiculously nervous but excited at the same time!


----------



## DeDe80

Welcome MrsMills....


----------



## MrsMils

:wave::wave: Hello!!!!

A little more about myself then... I'm 26, have been married nearly two years to a chef (who of course will be meeting my every craving whim over the next few months!!). I'm a lawyer, but hoping that I can just be a mummy for a bit. 

Amazingly this was our first month of trying (DH is rather proud of his little swimmers :blush:), so I'm feeling very lucky, but so scared as its so early. I can't wait to feel a little more secure about it all - I particularly can't wait to start shopping!

Looking forward to getting to know you all! :happydance:


----------



## Piperette

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. :hugs:

And welcome MrsMils. :flower:

char, it is lovely to meet you in here too since we hadn't heard from you for a bit.

DeDe, I am so glad we can all be together too. And I am sure penguin will do a brilliant job running this thread.


----------



## Jetters

Char63, I've decided not to find out the sex but soon regretted that decision when I realised I couldn't find a neutral buggy that I liked!! Hahah but to overcome it, i'm just gonna buy the car seat before baby gets here and the buggy a few days after :D


Penguin, the last 3 weeks have been soooooo slow for me since I found out, I feel like i've been pregnant for a lot longer than three weeks!! But it's such an exciting milestone every week... 6 weeks felt a LOT more pregnant than 5, and 7 a lot more than 6, and so on!! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks penguin77.. it's so silly how excited I got about moving up one box.. I can't wait to do it again!! lol

So are you ladies all looking at prams etc? I guess I'm just so scared that something will go wrong that I haven't even thought about it although.. I have to admit, I've been looking at maternity clothes already!! lol.. I'm just so bloated at the moment and a nice big elasticated waist band sounds like heaven to me right now!!! lol

Hi MrsMils! Welcome to the thread.

I'm so excited about sharing this experience with all you lovely ladies! 

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh and of course.. congratulations Piperette!! Whoo hoo!! xx


----------



## MrsMils

Fish&Chips said:


> Thanks penguin77.. it's so silly how excited I got about moving up one box.. I can't wait to do it again!! lol
> 
> So are you ladies all looking at prams etc? I guess I'm just so scared that something will go wrong that I haven't even thought about it although.. I have to admit, I've been looking at maternity clothes already!! lol.. I'm just so bloated at the moment and a nice big elasticated waist band sounds like heaven to me right now!!! lol
> 
> Hi MrsMils! Welcome to the thread.
> 
> I'm so excited about sharing this experience with all you lovely ladies!
> 
> xx

I've had a sneaky look at maternity clothes too - wondering whether to try and get some sales bargains, but there's no way I want to jinx things at the moment!

I got a bit excited when I was bloated last night - felt a bit ridiculous stood there looking sideways at my bloated belly, but it felt nice to know that hopefully in a couple of months it should start to turn into the real thing!! :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I know! Before when ever I was bloated I would try and hide it but now I'm letting it hang out for my oh to see!! I love seeing my big fat belly!! xx


----------



## MrsMils

Tee hee - I made my DH prod my belly last night, I'm loving not holding it in - for the first time ever I really don't care!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

It's great isn't it?! I'm not looking forward to going back to work though and having to hold it in. I might just say I ate a lot of turkey!! x


----------



## MamaBird

LOL!! MrsMils and Fish&Chips I am doing the exact same thing!! :laugh2:
I am constantly standing in our hallway (which has a huge mirrior at the end) and stare at my bloated belly from the side...not trying one bit to suck it in. But I said the same thing to my DH...how the heck will I hide this for another 2 months at work!?? ALSO, I did in fact buy 2 pairs of maternity pants yesterday that were 50% discount. That big stretchy band was calling to me...I couldn't stand to have my jeans dig into my belly any longer!

Also, I feel the need to mention that I'm a little amused that I just finished reading the Shopaholic series this summer or else I would have No clue what you all were talking about when saying things like loo, or pram or flushes!! :blush: 

xx


----------



## Jetters

I have officially given up on my jeans!! No bump or bloating really, it's just so tender round there! For work I dug out my black summer linen trousers and wore them with leggings underneath (cos I was freezing!!) as they were the only smartish non-tight things I owned!!


I confess, I have bought two packs of BIG KNICKERS from M&S. And I am soooooooo glad I did!! Goodbye, sexy french knickers, HELLO cotton maternity comfy pants!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jetters

Oooh, Mrs Mils, just noticed your hubby is a chef! Lucky you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## costgang

Jetters said:


> Oooh, i'm due first :D

hey jetters,u r due on josh`s 1st bday:happydance:


----------



## costgang

morning all,im going into work today,to sort out my hours for when my mat leave ends in april,and to tell them i wont be around long:haha::haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wishing4bfp .. have you started wearing the jeans? I would love a pair but just don't want to tempt fate. My jeans are making me feel queezy as the dig in so much at the moment. Also what is the Shopaholic series? 

Ooohh Jetters.. comfy pants. That's such a good idea. I've only been wearing my big pants recently but maybe I should invest in some more as only have thongs left!!!

Wow Costgang.. I didn't realise how close your two babies are going to be!! Let us know how it goes at work! xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I am all about the comfy pants at the moment - have ordered some cheeky maternity jeans in the Next sale too but more worried I only had one pair of trousers fitting me for work and whether they'll still fit after Christmas :haha:

Costgang wow they will be really close together!!!

Well today I've actually got to get some housework done or DH will be grumpy when he gets home :nope: Never mind the fact that he was snoring stupidly loudly last night so I've not slept yet :dohh:

I think as long as I do the dishwasher......and put away the laundry.....it will look like lots has been done :rofl: :haha:

Such a sloth at the moment! Really don't fancy going back to work on Monday :haha: Anyone doing anything nice for New Years?


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've become so lazy!! I just can't be bothered to do anything but research my pregnancy!! Whoops. 

New Years there are about 10 of us going over to a friends. I have no idea how I'm going to survive as well as keep the bean a secret. I'll be asleep by 9.30am!! x


----------



## costgang

work was a waste of time,stupid boss not in til 2,so gotta go back later,what a joke


----------



## Fish&Chips

Stupid boss!


----------



## MrsMils

Jetters said:


> Oooh, Mrs Mils, just noticed your hubby is a chef! Lucky you!!! :thumbup:

Yup - I don't eat too badly!! :munch: The only trouble is he works very anti-social hours, so we don't see too much of each other! (Perhaps thats why we get one so well....?!)

I had my first doctors appointment today, she was absolutely lovely, but nothing much to report, she just checked that I was taking the right vitamins/eating well/not overdoing things etc. Have booked my first midwife appointment - which just happens to be on our anniversary, so that will be lovely! Is this the same kind of thing that you all had at your first appointment? She didn't want to do/check anything - not even blood pressure...?

She also dated me a bit further along - at 5 weeks (due 1st September), but I think that because I usually have a longer cycle (32 days), I'm a few days later than that. I guess we'll have a better idea when we have a scan.


----------



## MrsMils

Fish&Chips said:


> I've become so lazy!! I just can't be bothered to do anything but research my pregnancy!! Whoops.
> 
> New Years there are about 10 of us going over to a friends. I have no idea how I'm going to survive as well as keep the bean a secret. I'll be asleep by 9.30am!! x

I'm ok NYE, but on the 15th January I've got 5 of my closest girlfriends coming to stay, they know we were hoping to start trying so I'm sure they are going to guess - I hate lying (terrible at it) and don't really think excuses will wash with them (usually when we meet up we have a very boozy weekend...:wine:). We're actually thinking of paying for an early private scan at 7 weeks so that I can stop worrying, then if they guess I think I'll be less upset. Has anyone else had an early scan?


----------



## Fish&Chips

When I phoned my doctors they just said 'have you taken a hpt?' and then said the midwife will call me at some point so I have no appointment with my dr. When is your first midwife appointment? I called the surgery today as I want to know if I can continue my twice weekly exercise class and also if I can take antibiotics (which I don't think I can). Hopefully a dr will call me back later today.

We have new years and then the following week we have a close friend's birthday bash so if people don't twig at NYE they probably will at the party. It's too early for us to tell them.

Can you get private scans at 7 weeks? I'd be very tempted as keep getting a stitch like pain on my right side. xx


----------



## MrsMils

I rang last week when I got my positive test and they said pop in this week. My first mw appointment will be on the 2nd Feb - she wanted it to be around 10 weeks so that the most worrying time was over.

I found the babybond website (I just googled it) a friend of a friend went for two scans there, they have centres all over the country. Its £100 to have an early scan from 7 weeks. I think if we can see a heartbeat it will make us both a lot more relaxed about it all. If they don't find one (which I understand is reasonably likely at 7 weeks) then they will let you come back the next week I believe.

Think I'm going to book mine now and just go for it :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMils

Fish&Chips said:


> Can you get private scans at 7 weeks? I'd be very tempted as keep getting a stitch like pain on my right side. xx

I forgot to add - I'm sure the pain is nothing, I've had all sorts of twinges and cramps over the last week and the doctor reassured me that it was completely normal and that it was the uterus stretching. I think we all focus on anything negative/different at the moment because its such a nerve wracking time :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

10 weeks feels like such a long time away.. I hope it goes quickly x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

MrsMils said:


> I had my first doctors appointment today, she was absolutely lovely, but nothing much to report, she just checked that I was taking the right vitamins/eating well/not overdoing things etc. Have booked my first midwife appointment - which just happens to be on our anniversary, so that will be lovely! Is this the same kind of thing that you all had at your first appointment? She didn't want to do/check anything - not even blood pressure...?
> 
> She also dated me a bit further along - at 5 weeks (due 1st September), but I think that because I usually have a longer cycle (32 days), I'm a few days later than that. I guess we'll have a better idea when we have a scan.

Yes my doctor checked nothing just filled in referral form - regarding the dates from what I can gather they don't take cycle length etc into account so once you have dating scan that should be more accurate. My friend has been dated earlier than me but with her long cycles, we expect she'll be put back to same/later than me with her scan. HTH! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMils

pinkandfluffy said:


> Yes my doctor checked nothing just filled in referral form - regarding the dates from what I can gather they don't take cycle length etc into account so once you have dating scan that should be more accurate. My friend has been dated earlier than me but with her long cycles, we expect she'll be put back to same/later than me with her scan. HTH! :hugs:

Thanks! Glad its not just me! I do feel a bit bad for dragging hubby along, he just had to sit there looking a bit uncomfortable and made a stupid joke about not giving up golf... (doctor laughed bless her, it really wasn't funny). My sister assures me that the midwives are lovely too, so I'm really looking forward to the first appointment.

I'm sticking with my dates for now, although it is tempting to progress myself a few days - time is certainly dragging!


----------



## Jetters

I can't wait for my midwife appointment... *impatient fidgit* I'm going to see my doctor tomorrow so I'll mention that I still haven't heard from them and see what they say.


As for NYE... I can't face! Can't drink, don't want to party as so tired, and don't want to hang out with people I'm basically lying to... SO i've voluntered to be my stepsisters babysitter, which makes me her favourite person in the world and I don't have to fake the fun times!!! My dad and stepmum will be there too so we're gonna drink Schloer and pretend it's wine :D


----------



## Jetters

I don't understand how they date it... my doctor said because I have 28 day cycles, and because I know exactly when my last period was, my dates are exact. (And they can't move too much anyway, because I only had sex once and that was two weeks after my period).


----------



## MrsMils

Jetters said:


> My good friend is coming over too so we're gonna drink Schloer and pretend it's wine :D

I did that last night, drank Schloer from a wine glass, twice I made myself jump with the taste that wasn't my usual dry white!!:haha: I'm not actually missing alcohol at all though, I had a sip of champagne on Christmas day (my sister got engaged the day before) and I didn't fancy it at all?


----------



## MamaBird

Good Morning All!:wave:

Fish&Chips: I am absolutely dreading going back to work Monday as all I have been able to do is research my pregnancy as well...so I am right there with you!! And yes I have worn the maternity pants that I bought...yesterday actually...they are black trousers with a huge elastic waistband so I am hoping I can get away wearing them at work and no one notices they are maternity. And finally the shopaholic series is a book series written by Sophie Kinsella who is from Hertfordshire, England. At first there was a lot of words I had never heard before (just like pram) but by the end of the 5 books series I was a pro at English sayings and slang!

Pinkandfluffy:  That's a good idea about the dishes and the laundry...I think I will do exactly that. I too have housework to do but just don't feel up to it, but if I do the dishes and put away the laundry I think DH will not notice the other things that need to be done!

MrsMils:  I'm so happy you got your first appointment!!! I'm sorry to hear you don't have much to report though. It's odd that she has dated you for earlier than you suspected...the pregnancy book I am reading gave me the assumption that the longer the cycle the longer the baby was in the belly. It says you carry a baby for 280 days(28 day cycle) then you take away days for shorter cycles and add days for longer cycles. My cycle is about 30-31 so I should be pregnant for 282-283 days which bring me to Sept 1/2. 
Anywho, I can't wait to hear what happens at the next appointment!!

As for me, I still have not spoken to a health care provider...For those of you who have read my Preggo Journal, you know that my EX GP downsized his practice and I was "cast off the island" left with no family physician. (Apparently young healthy individuals are VERY low on the health care priority list). Anyway, I called the local midwife clinic on Dec 23, left a message...e-mailed them yesterday...and still haven't heard anything!! Could they be closed until the new year!? I'm seriously considering going to a medical clinic and getting a referal to se a OB!!

Hey UK ladies: how is the health care there?? Is it free like in Canada or is it more like the US? I always wondered but never knew anyone from the UK until now!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all. Well my midwife called me today and as she's on holiday around my 10 week mark we have booked an appointment in for 8 weeks so the 20th Jan! I'm so excited!!

Wishing4bfp.. we have the NHS (National Health Service) here so a lot of it is free. Some things you do have to pay for but not nearly as much as if it were private (which some people prefer and pay for). So our midwife is paid for by the NHS which is nice!!

I've just bought some trousers with pleats down the front in the hope that they will disguise my big bloated belly!

Hertfordshire is actually not far from where I live! I got confused before as forgot you were over the other side of the pond so couldn't understand why you didn't understand what a pram was! Sorry. What do you call them over there?

Jetters - I much prefer your NYE plans.. I am so jealous. I am having to make some Schloer go flat so that we can pour it in to a screw top wine bottle for me to drink from!! I hate all this lying and can't wait for this to be in the open. Having said that.. I much prefer having this secret to not, if you know what I mean! xxx


----------



## costgang

omg, ive only been off for a few hours and look how many post there are, you ladies can certainly talk. i got drs next week,but because i had gestational diabetes with josh i will have to be referred to the big hospital at gloucester, i liked it there,and i will get more scans to check babies size


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Jetters said:


> I can't wait for my midwife appointment... *impatient fidgit* I'm going to see my doctor tomorrow so I'll mention that I still haven't heard from them and see what they say.
> 
> 
> As for NYE... I can't face! Can't drink, don't want to party as so tired, and don't want to hang out with people I'm basically lying to... SO i've voluntered to be my sisters babysitter, which makes me her favourite person in the world and I don't have to fake the fun times!!! My good friend is coming over too so we're gonna drink Schloer and pretend it's wine :D

Re the midwife - I was told they wouldn't bother seeing me until 8 - 10 weeks (the doctor was nice but she was quite blunt when she said it's because things can happen early on!!! :cry:) so I got lucky that midwife called just before 6 weeks - def chase up if you're seeing your doc but wanted to say don't worry (though I know I would be itching too!)

Very happy with posh pop myself at the moment - DH got me a nice apple and dragon fruit sparkling drink which I'm loving, planning on taking it to MILs for NYE!


----------



## penguin77

OMG....ive missed so much....:cry::cry:

It's amazing how different the NHS doc/midwife service varies in the UK. I phoned my local surgery this morning and went stright through to M/w section (dont bother with docs as they wont do anything) and the midwife i had with Jac phoned me by 2pm. Made sure i was talking folic acid asked about my health and booked an appointment to see me at home on the 17th Jan...at approx 7 1/2 weeks....so i think they're really good around here and count myself lucky. With Jac she came to see me earlier at 6 weeks.

With regards to maternity clothes....i also ordered some form the next sale...:blush:....i'm a stone lighter now than when i got pregegrs with Jac so i need a few smaller sizes....am hoping i dont get as big as last time :haha: I know it's early days but i dont beileve in jinxing....and buying anything wont make a shred of difference to how my pregnancy progresses

Oh..and NYE will be the same as last year....a small buffet in the house with me and hubby(and Jac)....nothing exciting but a bit of romance i think.

xx


----------



## penguin77

costgang said:


> morning all,im going into work today,to sort out my hours for when my mat leave ends in april,and to tell them i wont be around long:haha::haha:

I'll be doing the same :haha::haha:

I go back in 3 weeks and in a months time i'll be telling them i'm going on leave again early august...:blush:

This Mat leave has gone by so quickly...Jac is 8 months old today :headspin: 

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

I like your theory on not believing in jinxing x Think I might pop out and get a few things!

x


----------



## MrsMils

I'm dreading telling my work, I'm currently on sabbatical (helping with family business while MIL's mother is very unwell) and I'm going to have to tell them that I'll only be coming back to work for a few weeks before going on mat leave... The main problem is that there are currently 3 ladies already on mat leave and another 3 about to go on leave - out of a team of 11 of us. Boss I think may explode when I tell her (why of why do I have to be the last one to get pregnant!! :dohh:).

You're both going to have sibling very close to each other - that will be so lovely for them growing up. 

Hmm, now thinking that perhaps I can treat myself to some maternity clothes in the sale - you girls are a bad influence!! I already feel uncomfortable in my nicest jeans - they dig in, and being as paranoid as I am - I convince myself that they're doing damage...:wacko:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm the same.. I worry they are hurting the bean.

I've got to keep my pregnancy tightly under wraps as I'm covering somebody else's maternity leave and in Feb they will say if they're coming back which they don't think they will. Therefore I need to wait to get my permanent contract before telling them! They wont be happy but I have to look after my bean as well as me and my oh xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I am dreading telling my team leader....we are a very small team and my friend (also on same team) will be due at the same time as me, we both get the joy of telling her in the new year lol!

Re the jeans - I figure the rest of me isn't growing, just my chubby belly, so expecting the jeans will fit okay already, and are just ready to expand when I need them to lol.


----------



## MamaBird

YAY!! I'm so happy that we've all started looking at baby related stuff!!! :happydance: I am also starting to think that no matter what you say or think or buy...it will have no impact on the pregnancy in the end. Not sure why we think we'll "jinx" things!?

Fish&Chips: Yes! I am all the way in Ontario Canada! Here we call prams strollers! O:)

BTW...I just posted a question in the forum asking everyone's opinions on midwives vs. OB...and I got an answer suggesting I watch the film "The Business of Being Born". I am watching it online right now and suggest it to all of you...how very enlightening!!

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Really? I'll look it up now. Can't wait to buy some maternity clothes!!!


----------



## DeDe80

Hi Ladies, 

I can not believe how busy you guys have been since my last post:dohh:. 

I am glad that you guys said what prams mean. I kinda of figured what you were talking about, but I wanted to be certain. I'm from the US and some words and phrases, I can guess and others I can't. We call them strollers as well.

I have looked at some maternity clothes, but haven't bought any yet. I will probably be buying some soon as my pants were tight already :haha:. 

I had my first doc appt. last week and they checked my blood pressure, weight, did an hcg beta test, and prescribed me some vitamins. I went back in on today to check my hcg beta levels to make sure they were doubling. I have those results by the end of the day. 

I haven't told my boss at work yet as we have one lady going out in April for maternity leave and we are already short staff. I will have to tell her soon, because we have to go carry heavy boxes and I won't be doing that :nope:.

Right now, I don't have anything planned for NYE. Will most likely be in church. 

Hope everyone is doing fine.


----------



## penguin77

Fish&Chips- Glad i could help in encouraging you to buy clothes:haha: Don't blame you for keeping the pregnancy quiet....it'll make so much difference having a permanent contract.:thumbup:

MrsMils- Welcome hun :hugs: I'm looking forward to having them close together even though it'll be hard work...as they can play together while growing up....but i do have a wave of guilt someimes as i think i might be makign Jac lose out as he'll have to share me so soon iykwim :shrug: but i know that's daft.....

Pinkandfluffy- :rofl::rofl: (re jeans) I went into mat trousers at 10 weeks last time....was soooo bloated so that's why i'm getting mine early.....nothing to do with all the chocolates and junk ive eaten over xmas :blush:

wishing4bfp- we dont have a choice so midwife it is for me.... and 1st time round i had a great experience with them on all fronts so i would recommend them.:thumbup:

DeDe80- I ordered my mat apnts the other day...it hink i'll be in mine soon too....xmas hasnt helped :haha:

It's odd that we worry so much about telling employers that we're preggers isnt it.....it shoudlnt be this way but it is. 

:hugs:
xx


----------



## penguin77

Can you tell that i love adding the expression icons .....:wacko::flower::winkwink::thumbup::baby::haha::blush::coffee::cry::happydance::hugs::nope: ::sleep::kiss::dohh::cloud9::nope:

:haha::haha:

xxx


----------



## DeDe80

penguin77 said:


> Can you tell that i love adding the expression icons .....:wacko::flower::winkwink::thumbup::baby::haha::blush::coffee::cry::happydance::hugs::nope: ::sleep::kiss::dohh::cloud9::nope:
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> xxx

You still cracks me up. :rofl::rofl: How are the hot flushes and that one boob doing? :wacko:


----------



## MrsMils

penguin77 said:


> MrsMils- Welcome hun :hugs: I'm looking forward to having them close together even though it'll be hard work...as they can play together while growing up....but i do have a wave of guilt someimes as i think i might be makign Jac lose out as he'll have to share me so soon iykwim :shrug: but i know that's daft.....

My sisters boys are just over a year apart, and although she cursed it a lot when they were both very needy, now they are great together and entertain each other. They will only be a year apart at school too which will be lovely. Jac will be sharing you, but will be gaining a best friend for life - so no need to feel guilty!


----------



## penguin77

DeDe80 said:


> penguin77 said:
> 
> 
> Can you tell that i love adding the expression icons .....:wacko::flower::winkwink::thumbup::baby::haha::blush::coffee::cry::happydance::hugs::nope: ::sleep::kiss::dohh::cloud9::nope:
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> xxx
> 
> You still cracks me up. :rofl::rofl: How are the hot flushes and that one boob doing? :wacko:Click to expand...

Had another hotflush earlier but this is only the 4rth time i think so not as often as i had them with Jac...hubby gets cold so he puts the gas fire up and i'm sweltering in the corner :wacko:
The one boob is still achy sometimes...but it does alternate from one to the other no..... and sometimes both just to keep me on my toes :haha::haha:

:hugs:
xx


----------



## penguin77

MrsMils said:


> penguin77 said:
> 
> 
> MrsMils- Welcome hun :hugs: I'm looking forward to having them close together even though it'll be hard work...as they can play together while growing up....but i do have a wave of guilt someimes as i think i might be makign Jac lose out as he'll have to share me so soon iykwim :shrug: but i know that's daft.....
> 
> My sisters boys are just over a year apart, and although she cursed it a lot when they were both very needy, now they are great together and entertain each other. They will only be a year apart at school too which will be lovely. Jac will be sharing you, but will be gaining a best friend for life - so no need to feel guilty!Click to expand...

Thanks hun...deep down i know it'll be great in the long run.

xx


----------



## Piperette

Hi ladies,

I was wondering what your thoughts were on the Swine Flu jab? Will you be getting it and if so when or have you decided against it?


----------



## Fish&Chips

I don't think so but I need to read up on it. Two of my friends are pregnant and they've both chosen not to after doing lots of research. x


----------



## MamaBird

Is that the H1N1 vaccine?

If so I have decided against it...as have many of my friends. I think it would be better to deal with the flu than deal with potential side-effects years down the road. That's just opinion!


----------



## Jetters

Oh god, swine flu vac.. my doctor is insisting on it, because I have a heart condition so am a high risk pregnancy anyway... the more i've googled the less sure i've become. :(


----------



## char63

I had swine flu last Aug, does that mean I wont get it again?? Im rubbish at knowing that sort of stuff.
My Dr wants me to have the jab anyway cos iim astmatic, but id rather not.
How everyone doing? What symptoms are you all getting?
Im ok apart from sore boobs and a really itchy tummy, slight indegestion. Im not feeling tired at all, I was last time I was pregnant, I hope it holds off.
Im just of to hairdressers x x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

You can't get the same strain again but if it changed slightly, you could - I also had it over the summer.

The funny thing is, my doctor/midwife/NO-ONE has mentioned it to me yet! My friend is in the next PCT over and the doctor was straight on her back booking her in when she wasn't really sure.

I feel if I had the vaccine I would wait until after the 12 weeks but I still haven't looked into it enough.......we have got through the start of the snowy cold winter without the crazy figures ill they were expecting so I dunno...:shrug:


----------



## DeDe80

Hi ladies, 

I don't think I will be getting the swine flu vac either. Really the doc hasn't mention it. But I am so afraid of needles that I just to want to stuck for anything extra. So right now, the vac is out for me. 

I don't know about you ladies, but they have taken blood from me like 4 times already and I have to go back on Thursday. I freaks out everything they get close to me with a needle. I try to not act to bad, because dh says that I embarrass him. 


Char, are you putting some cream or gel on your stomach to stop the itching?

Penguin, Glad the hot flushes aren't that bad.


----------



## costgang

i dont like needles either:nope:


----------



## char63

I dont understand why my ticker wont work!! ugh, annoying!!
Oh, done it now!!


----------



## penguin77

I would take the vaccine but not before 12 weeks.......i personally ama strong believer in vaccines as a lot of these diseases/virals dont come round much any more because of them (but that's my view) and 3 of my family (high risk) have had it and have been fine.

I'm also more scared of not giving it to Jac...so i'm waiting for the surgery to come back to me on when they start doing under 5s...especially as he's got a cold with a really bad cough now and that's bad enough poor thing :cry:.

Oh...my phil&teds has arrived and am itching to open it but have to wait till hubbys mum has gone home as nobody knows about me being preggers.

:hugs:
x


----------



## Piperette

Good evening ladies,

How is everyone today? Well, I hope.

char, I am not having too many symptoms just yet, some indigestion since I got up this morning and some twinges in my lower abdomen on and off.

Can I ask you ladies another question? I sneezed a few times today and sometimes when sneezing I am getting a sharp pain in my lower abs area. Has anyone else had this?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Piperette, I got that after a coughing fit the other day. I guess it's just because so much is shifting down there.. maybe we pulled something? x


----------



## Piperette

Glad I am not the only one, Fish&Chips. I keep looking out for all sorts of things as it is our first baby.

How are you doing today?


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm the same. I keep getting a stitch and it terrifies me every time. Today.. and this is probably TMI.. I was sure I could smell my period. I can't stop checking my pants every time I go to the loo. x


----------



## DeDe80

Ladies, I know what you mean about looking for all sorts of stuff. I sneeze constantly, but it feels normal. I do still have cramps from time to time, but I just tell myself it's normal. I am guilty of checking everytime I go to the bathroom. I have prayed about it and I believe that we all are going to have a healthy & happy 9 months.


----------



## Fish&Chips

DeDe80 said:


> Ladies, I know what you mean about looking for all sorts of stuff. I sneeze constantly, but it feels normal. I do still have cramps from time to time, but I just tell myself it's normal. I am guilty of checking everytime I go to the bathroom. I have prayed about it and I believe that we all are going to have a healthy & happy 9 months.

I really hope so. I guess it doesn't help reading about so many ladies on here who are having such a horrible time. I just really empathise. x


----------



## DeDe80

Fish&chips, we wouldn't be human if we didn't sympathize with each other. I know I am so sensitive. I can read a post and start crying.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep me too!

Well today was tricky for me as we went to see a friend who has a new baby which had the same due date that I have for next year! She was asking us when we are going to start trying and it was so hard lying to her. I also was told yesterday that another close friend is 14 wks gone and I so wanted to tell her about our news! x


----------



## MrsMils

Hi ladies! I'm undecided about the swine flu vaccine at the moment, the doctor didn't mention it at all, like you say, possibly after 12 weeks.

I'm desperate to tell everyone but really don't want to at the same time! I went to a drinks party tonight and a couple of people were talking about getting pregnant/miscarriages/children etc, I desperately wanted to change the topic of conversation!


----------



## Jetters

Saw my doctor today, who said of course he massively is pushing the swine flu vac on me, but he understood my hesitations. I said i'd think on it, and he promised to stop bugging me!!

He also said midwives in my area don't see you till at LEAST 10 weeks. Sigh.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Jetters said:


> Saw my doctor today, who said of course he massively is pushing the swine flu vac on me, but he understood my hesitations. I said i'd think on it, and he promised to stop bugging me!!
> 
> He also said midwives in my area don't see you till at LEAST 10 weeks. Sigh.

Booo midwives!!! It seems to be fairly common though - I got mine so early as I think she hadn't looked at my dates properly and she was going on holiday for a couple of weeks after that. My friend in the next town is seeing hers at week 10.

But I know I have been calmer a lot since seeing mine as it is one of those milestones out of the way (even though she did nothing but chat and fill in a form / take my blood pressure) so I hope the weeks go quickly for you.


----------



## Piperette

Good evening,

How are you all doing tonight? Is everyone going out or are some of you staying in?

OH and I will be sipping the Shloer later together. He is determined not to drink while I won't. :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

My OH has filled an empty wine bottle with flat Shloer so that people will think I'm drinking. Not looking forward to it much though I have to say. I'm so tired. Happy but tired. x


----------



## MamaBird

My DH and I will probably be staying home. My parents are coming for a visit so I think it will be a pretty quiet night! 

BTW UK ladies, I just had to go on google and look up Shloer! lol It looks quite yummy! I wish I had something like that here in Ontario. All the Sparkling juices sold here are kinda gross! lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

It's so lovely! It comes in 3 (I think) different flavours and looks very similar to wine x


----------



## penguin77

Hi ladies....:flower:

We all worry about twinges and stuff......i even POAS today as it was my last one and i wanted to make sure that the test line was darker than the control line:blush: I need to see a therapist :haha:

Me and hubby are staying in......making a mini buffet for us so we can eat the leftovers tomorrow....doubt there will be much left as i'm eating for two:haha:

Happy New Year to all you lovely ladies and may we all have a great 2010 (and stress free pregnancies :winkwink:) :hugs:

xxx


----------



## penguin77

Oh...and i'm having traditional lemonade as a drink...not even pretending with a Shloer :haha:

xx


----------



## char63

We're staying in too. OH has just decorated the bathroom, and Ive had a lovely soak, gonna do a mini buffet too tonight, been to iceland and got the bits today. Looking forward to it, and not at all bothered that were not going out.
Tried that shloer last night, but wasn't keen, so just got caffine-free coke, how exciting, (not).
Im still really itchy over tummy, upper legs and lower back, dunno whats going on.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy New Year in advance to all you lovely ladies!! xx


----------



## Jetters

I've blown out the best friends party and fake-drinking, and instead am going to see it 2010 with the most reliable person in my life... my dad :)

Happy new year everyone, can't wait to share our pregnancies with each other next year!!!

:hugs:


----------



## DeDe80

Hi Ladies, 

Just wanted to wish everyone a Happy New Year's and a blessed 2010. I wil be at hy dh mother's house for awhile then I will head to church. I really don't have anything to drink. I think I might go out and get me some sparkling juice. I wish I had some Shloer as you ladies are making me wish I had it. I don't have that here. 

xoxo


----------



## penguin77

Hi Ladies,

For 2010 we'll have an extra buddy in our group...Moggymay would like to join us so i hope you dont obect...1 more wont make a difference :thumbup:

Moggymay used to be in our TTC group and had her BFP a while back but hasnt found a preggy buddy group in the mean time....but she's discovered ours....so i hope you'll give her a very warm welcome. 

xxx


----------



## Piperette

Funnily enough I was going to suggest Moggy when we were looking for the last one in our group, but I wasn't sure if she was going to be up for it as she had her BFP a little while back. :)

Welcome Moggy, nice to see you here now.


----------



## DeDe80

We welcome moggymay with open arms. Now tell her to come on over, so she can chat with us and let us know how her pregnancy has been going. 

xoxo


----------



## moggymay

Hi ladies, been lurking today and yesterday and finally plucked up the courage to knock on the door!

Pregnancy this time seems to be making me tireder and more nauseous but very happy nonetheless.

Nowt much to report though as have only seen doc to let him know I am pregnant, dont see the midwife til next week as then i will be 10 weeks, am having a Nuchal Scan mid-January and that will be my first scan with this little bean...

Baby 1 was born at 35 weeks so little nervous about this one either seeming like a neverending pregnancy if I go overdue or it coming early. Dont mind what we have as another boy would be lovely cos I know how boy babies work but a girl would be fab cos then I would have one of each. Will definitely find out if we can though...

EDD at the moment is 1st August but think it will be put back when we get the scan done as I have longer than normal cycles - Piperette you will know where I am coming from on that front!

How are you all doing? 

Have read all 12 pages and none of you really mention any food cravings yet, just the bloating. I had that but have actually lost weight in the last few weeks, not much but I seem to be disinterested in unhealthy stuff or if I do fancy it then I only want a mouthful or two. Wanted roast beef last sunday and when we finally got hold of a nice joint and I had cooked it I had one mouthful, gagged and just ate the veg :blush: 

Last pregnancy I craved sponge!!!!!(and I dont mean sponge cake, I mean bath sponge! :shrug:

Happy New Year to you all :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

Moggy, yes, I know exactly where you are coming from with the long cycles.

When someone asks me when my LMP was I tell them, but immediately add that I had long cycles as otherwise I would already be approx. 4 weeks further than I really am if that makes sense. The good thing is that from the temping I can pinpoint my ov date pretty well. I suppose you know pretty much when you ov'ed due to the CBFM?

Haven't really had any craving just yet, when would they normally start? You craved bath sponges? :shock:


----------



## char63

No cravings from me yet. I don't actually fancy anything, when i eat dinner or something, i dont seem to enjoy it, strange.


----------



## DeDe80

I have been craving pizza and ice cream. I think that it will get worst in the next couple of weeks, as I like to eat.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Moggymay! Nope no cravings for me yet but I guess it's still quite early. 

How did you ladies do last night? I was sooo tired and nobody could understand why my 'wine' didn't pick me up!! We got home at 2am and I've never been so pleased to get in to my PJs!!! I don't think I can cope with the party next week so might be 'sick'. x


----------



## char63

I was in bed by 10.30pm!! Nowt to stay up for, TV was rubbish. Didnt even enjoy the buffet food, not like me. Been in my [email protected] all day and probably wont get changed at all today.
I fancy a roast dinner...


----------



## penguin77

char63 said:


> I was in bed by 10.30pm!! Nowt to stay up for, TV was rubbish. Didnt even enjoy the buffet food, not like me. Been in my [email protected] all day and probably wont get changed at all today.
> I fancy a roast dinner...

Glad it wasn't just me :thumbup:

Me and hubby went to bed at 11pm as we were both knackered :sleep: Jac's had a cold for nearly 2 weeks now and it's been worse last 2/3 days especially at night so we've had much broken sleep...so it caught up with both of us last night. I did enjoy my mini buffet though ....yum yum.

I havent had cravings as such but i'm constantly thirsty and wanting lemonade...so maybe it is a craving :shrug:

Moggymay- I'm curious to what you do with the sponge because you cant eat it :haha: Do you just suck on it?

:hugs:
xx


----------



## moggymay

I chewed it! Still dont understand why but it did the trick and we must have looked really wierd buying so many sponges each week!

It was sponge and also strawberry yoghurt last time around, this time just tropical fruit juice (watered down) and sundried tomato risotto so far...

How are we all today, sounds like most of us missed the bongs...we were in bed by 10.30 as little mogster is getting those final four back teeth and not sleeping very well!


----------



## MamaBird

I must say I didn't do too badly! My parents came over to spend the night so the DH and I and my parents were all in PJ's by 10pm and we watched Dick Clark's Rockin New Year's Eve! lol I was actually up till almost 2:30. I'm finding I get more sleepy during the day and early evening and then I get my second wind!?
Weird.

Oh...btw...I cooked a huge ham for supper...and couldn't even eat it! I had a few pieces then dumped out my plate. At 11pm I had a Mr.Noodle soup! lol


----------



## penguin77

Wishing4bfp- Mmmm...ham sounds nice...... can you send some over since you didnt eat any :haha:

moggymay-I've also heard of people craving ice and coal....ice i can understand....but coal :wacko: Last time round my frist craving was rice pudding...and then turkey/chicken stuffing sandwiches with cranberry sauce..i think it was more of the cranberry sauce as i also had some ona cheese sandwich :haha:
I didnt really get any other cravings just a thirst for a cold drink between 20-25 weeks :shrug:

xx


----------



## MrsMils

Happy New Year everyone! Here's to a wonderful year for us all! 

I'm very jealous of all of your evenings in! I was working until 2am, came home NEEDING to sleep and then got about 20 minutes all night, my brain just wouldn't switch off (grrrr), before going back to work at 6.30am. Not exactly what I had in mind. I've only just got home and I'm exhausted. I had to cover someone else's shift this afternoon, she called in sick (on New Year's Day, typical), really wanted to go home, but don't feel like I can whinge at the moment as I don't want anyone to guess! Anyway, I'm home now and I'm just going to curl up and watch some cheesy tv (DH still at work).

I still haven't got any symptoms apart from the twinges/cramps/bloating. I'm starting to worry now! My husband can't wait to see what I crave, I like weird things anyway, so it'll be interesting! My sister craved brussels sprouts, but not fresh ones, they had to be frozen - urgh :sick:!!

Welcome to the group Moggymay! I think you and Jetters are leading the way!!:thumbup:


----------



## penguin77

I'm also feeling the bloat today....but this could be down to chocs:haha:

One significant symptom of mine the same as i had when expecting Jac.....my boobs are already growing...and there's a real difference from yesterday and today......it looks like i have 4 boobs so i need to bring some of my bras i bought last tiem round.

I went from 38C to 42D/E last time......i lost all the weight and an extra stone and only managed to come back to 40B so my body shape is totally different after having Jac....so i expect the same again.

xx


----------



## Piperette

Happy New Year to all you lovely ladies.

I am currently looking for a Pregnancy Journal online, but there are quite a few different ones and I can't make up my mind. :wacko:

Is anyone else doing this or has done it? Any recommendations with regards to the book?


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm also worried about my lack of MS and craving MrsMils! I'm very bloated and have very sore nipples plus get tired easily but that's about it. x


----------



## Piperette

I am the same, no MS or cravings yet. Just very sore nipples, tired and bloated.


----------



## MamaBird

Piperette said:


> Happy New Year to all you lovely ladies.
> 
> I am currently looking for a Pregnancy Journal online, but there are quite a few different ones and I can't make up my mind. :wacko:
> 
> Is anyone else doing this or has done it? Any recommendations with regards to the book?

I ordered books last week and alredy received them!!

I ordered 2 preggo journals and one book called Belly Laughs:the naked truth about pregnancy and childbirth by Jenny McCarthy.

So the first journal is called The Pregnancy Journal and it is more technical. You have 265 days (you start from conception as day 1) and every day it tells you what's happening to baby and tips for mommy. there is some space for notes etc...but not that much.

The second is called Butterflies and Hiccups and it's more of a guided journey. The journal is full of questions that you answer...this one is really like a journal.

I couldn't decide what style I like so I ordered both!

Hope this helps!


----------



## MamaBird

Fish&Chips said:


> I'm also worried about my lack of MS and craving MrsMils! I'm very bloated and have very sore nipples plus get tired easily but that's about it. x

My symptoms are almost the same as yours! I feel kinda icky lately... not much appetite and a lot of food just seems gross to me. But not sure if this is part of MS or not? No cravings yet.

My BBs are noticeably bigger and really sensitive. I have had a couple of those shooting pains in my nipples but that's it.

Besides that, still the bloating, but no more cramping and I also get tired very quickly. I cleaned the house yesterday morning...I did 15 minutes of cleaning...5 minutes sitting...15 minutes cleaning....you see the pattern here! lol!


----------



## moggymay

One i would defo recommend for nearer the time say 7 months point is "What to expect if you are breastfeeding and what if you cant" It was a bible for us in the end and would say the same whether you decide to BF or FF. I didnt agree with some of what she said/did but it was a mine of information for a beginner. We had others too and found some too strict and some too waffley. Our pregnancy stuff as we went along we did via weekly email from Emmas Diary and the usual preggo mags, word of warning though they do recycle the info between them all so you can pay a fortune for articles you read in another mag a few months earlier! All the first time Mums are welcome to ask me anything, have no secrets about pregnancy Im not willing to share, will even answer birth questions and be honest/blunt :hugs:


----------



## MrsMils

moggymay said:


> All the first time Mums are welcome to ask me anything, have no secrets about pregnancy Im not willing to share, will even answer birth questions and be honest/blunt :hugs:

Thanks moggymay! You may just regret that with the random questions I'm likely to come up with! (I like to know exactly what to expect etc, so the may be a little too detailed...:shy: apologies in advance!!).


----------



## moggymay

If you want to ask will do my best to answer - gulp! Maybe the other mummies will help me out too?


----------



## penguin77

I'm also happy to answer any questions for you 1st time mums..... if i have the answer of course :thumbup:

I wouldnt worry about not having MS as not everybody has it.....all i had last time was a feeling of queasiness in the morning between 6-9 weeks...and i basically had to have something to eat before i left the house int he morning and a mid morning snack if the feeling came over me again.
Ive read people having a horrible time with it so i count myself lucky last time and hope im the same again.

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Penguin for the advice. Thanks also Moggymay. It's so nice being able to ask people with kids already questions.

I'm glad to know no MS isn't a bad thing. Maybe I should just be happy about it! My bbs are really tender today and that's made me really happy!! lol xx


----------



## MamaBird

Still no real symptoms for me either. It's weird...you start to wonder "Am I REALLY pregnant?" And then dig up the old HPT to make sure. Well I do anyway...every few days I take them out...look at the two lines and then put them away. I think I am going crazy! :haha:

But my two best friends had babies in 2008 and one of them was sick all the way through and had to take prescribed pills for MS...and the other was never once sick...both have very healthy baby girls! So I don't think the MS has anything to do with it...but it's nice to have symptoms. I just still have the sore BBs and lack of appetite...I guess that's because a lot of food looks gross to me right now. And of course no period...today I am 12 days late for my period...the longest I have even been late is 16 days...and that's when my body was trying to regulate itself after I stopped the pill a couple years ago.

Getting really antsy for an APP. with Someone!!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hello ladies - I have just been catching up, didn't think I'd been offline for that long :haha:

Welcome moggymay :thumbup: and happy new years to you all!

I had a lovely evening in the end - we went to the in-laws and they live in a cosy little village - unfortunately news of our little bundle to be seems to have gotten around their village (I can understand MIL being excited but we didn't want other people knowing yet.....:nope:) but it made things easier as everyone was intent on looking after me lol.

Fun evening with lots of new people, happy with my Fruitiser (apple and dragonfruit flavour - strongly recommend!) and managed to see the bongs out as I'd had an afternoon nap :blush:

Been out shopping and having nice time with hubby the last day or so, before back to work and reality on Monday, booo!!!

Smells are sending me funny at the moment - something in the fridge made me heave before had to run out (nothing gone off, think it was DHs strong cheese!!) and I keep randomly smelling garlic where there is none :haha:

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.....been pram browsing in mamas and papas / mothercare today :happydance: and now just sitting tight til that 12 week scan!

Big hugs :hugs: and best wishes for 2010!


----------



## costgang

i had really bad sickness with josh, it was nasty smeels that did it, like stale bo from the tramps that came into shop i work at, so far i ahvnt had any, prob coz im still on my leave. ive took my tree down and my frontroom looks empty:cry: got my drs appontment on tues:happydance:


----------



## penguin77

Hello ladies...it's been quiet in here today :flower:

pinkandfluffy - Have you decided on which pram you'll get hun? 

costgang - my front room also looks empty....but it's amazing how much more room we have now in front of the bay window.....but Jacs toys are taking up every inch of the floor space though..... 

Went to M&S to look for some Bra's......i love the shop for selection but the ones you want are NEVER there in the size you want :growlmad:..... bought one but going to have a look on the website to order another 2 pack...hopefuly can find a discount code for delivery..

:hugs:
xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

It is quiet isn't it? We took our tree down today and like you, we now have our lovely big bay window back! I feel happy that Christmas is over, probably for the same reason I did last year. I knew that it was the beginning of the year in which I was getting married. Hopefully this is the beginning of the year that we have our first kiddie!

Oh and I totally know what you mean about M&S bras as well!! x


----------



## Jetters

Hello lovely people,

Just a quick pop in to say Happy New Year! I've got no internet, tv, or WATER in my bloody flat so I'm camping at my nans for a while till it all comes back.

Hope everyone's ok! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Jetters! Happy New Year to you too x


----------



## char63

We really should take our tree down!! We were supposed to do it today, but had to do a big food shop and when we got back, I was too tired. Wouldn't let OH do it on his own cos he wont pack it up properly, so I guess it will have to wait. Need the space tho, DS toys r taking over!!


----------



## costgang

i hear you with kids toys taking over,we look a bit like a toys r us shop,:haha: is it just me or is january completely crap, its so cold and miserable


----------



## char63

No, its not just you, January is cold and miserable, as is February. Roll on April.


----------



## costgang

yay april, got 2 big birthdays, lauren is 13 omg!!! where did that come from and oh will be 30, old git, dont know what to get him? any ideas? was thinking of a ps3, im completely stumped


----------



## penguin77

I'm usually not againt January but i hate it this year as i go back to work in less than 3 weeks :cry::cry:
One consolation...if all goes well i'll be off on leave again in 7 months...:happydance:

costgang- I'm have no imagination and hopeless when it comes to suprise pressies.....hope someone else can help.......oh- maybe a man bag so he can carry all the extra nappies when the LO arries :haha:

:hugs:
xx


----------



## costgang

penguin- def no to the bag idea,his bro has got one and he rips the piss out of him,:haha:


----------



## penguin77

:rofl:
dont blame you...my hubby wouldnt have one either and i know he would look daft with one.....PS3 sounds cool if he's into games......will he have time one no4 is here though :shrug:
Or maybe one of those 'experience days' vouchers......like drive a ferrari or something...iykwim.

xx


----------



## penguin77

Urgh....have had a bout of queasyness this morning for about 15mins...so i presume i have mild MS now...i hope this is all i'll have like last time...will see what tomorrow brings.:wacko:

xx


----------



## char63

My OH will be 30 in February, dunno what to get him. I might just take him out for dinner. All I can think of is baby stuff at the mo!!


----------



## DeDe80

Hi Ladies, 

I hope that everyone is doing fine. I love January:dance:. I will be 30 on the 12th and my DD will be 11 on the 29th. I haven't had any real ms either, but since I had it so bad with my DD, I am happy to be MS free. I have my first scan on Jan. 19th, so the doc can see what is going on. 

Ladies, please don't get your DH the man bag.:nope: I like the idea of a PS3.


----------



## MrsMils

My DH is 30 in April too, we're going away for a few days with his family but I have no idea what to get him (the Tiffany silver collar stiffs that I bought him for our anniversary got lost in the washing machine when he attempted to wash his own shirts...).

I STILL haven't got any symptoms apart from cramping. I get it in the evening and at night, it comes and goes. On Saturday night it was so bad though that when I got up to go to the loo I fainted on the way back to bed. Woke up on the floor with all the lights on and DH trying to bring me around, very embarrassing! I think I've just been overdoing it a bit over the last week, but getting a bit worried that the cramping isn't going away. No spotting or anything accompanying it though. Any ideas?


----------



## Fish&Chips

My friend fainted in her pregnancy and the dr told her to take iron tablets x


----------



## costgang

driving experience,thats a good 1, we gave our bestman one for a present and oh said then he wouldnt mind one, ive been feeling sick quite alot today


----------



## MrsMils

Fish&Chips said:


> My friend fainted in her pregnancy and the dr told her to take iron tablets x

Oh, that might be a possibility, I used to have to take iron tablets when I was a teenager, and I'm really fancying veg like sprouting broccoli and spinach at the moment... Thanks!


----------



## DeDe80

MrsMils said:


> I think I've just been overdoing it a bit over the last week, but getting a bit worried that the cramping isn't going away. No spotting or anything accompanying it though. Any ideas?

I have been having cramps off and on for awhile now, I have an appt with my doc tomorrow, as I am worried like you. I don't have any spotting either, but I do have ewcm now and then. It's funny because I never had any ewcm when I was ttc. I guess I want the doc to reassure me. 

MrsMills, take it easy and don't over do yourself. My sister fainted when she was pregnant too. I believe it is the iron as well. When will you have an appt with your midwife?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Well ladies, let me tell you about my embarrassing day! I've been suffering quite a bit with bloating and gass and what goes and happens whilst I was talking to a colleague today.. you guessed it. It was really loud and smelly. We both carried on talking but there were only the two of us in the room so it was very obvious!!! LOL!


----------



## MamaBird

MrsMils said:


> My DH is 30 in April too, we're going away for a few days with his family but I have no idea what to get him (the Tiffany silver collar stiffs that I bought him for our anniversary got lost in the washing machine when he attempted to wash his own shirts...).
> 
> I STILL haven't got any symptoms apart from cramping. I get it in the evening and at night, it comes and goes. On Saturday night it was so bad though that when I got up to go to the loo I fainted on the way back to bed. Woke up on the floor with all the lights on and DH trying to bring me around, very embarrassing! I think I've just been overdoing it a bit over the last week, but getting a bit worried that the cramping isn't going away. No spotting or anything accompanying it though. Any ideas?

My goodness MrsMils!!! That's so scary!! Remember you have to slow down a bit and get enough rest!! 
I have had cramps on and off...they kinda feel like mild AF cramps...but they aren't persistent or really bad.


----------



## MamaBird

Fish&Chips said:


> Well ladies, let me tell you about my embarrassing day! I've been suffering quite a bit with bloating and gass and what goes and happens whilst I was talking to a colleague today.. you guessed it. It was really loud and smelly. We both carried on talking but there were only the two of us in the room so it was very obvious!!! LOL!

OH NO!!! :haha: How horrible!! Gosh I can only hope nothing like that happens to me at work because the kids I teach will never let me live it down!!


----------



## costgang

Fish&Chips said:


> Well ladies, let me tell you about my embarrassing day! I've been suffering quite a bit with bloating and gass and what goes and happens whilst I was talking to a colleague today.. you guessed it. It was really loud and smelly. We both carried on talking but there were only the two of us in the room so it was very obvious!!! LOL!

:rofl::rofl: at you


----------



## MrsMils

Fish&Chips said:


> Well ladies, let me tell you about my embarrassing day! I've been suffering quite a bit with bloating and gass and what goes and happens whilst I was talking to a colleague today.. you guessed it. It was really loud and smelly. We both carried on talking but there were only the two of us in the room so it was very obvious!!! LOL!

Oh no!!! Sorry, I'm very embarrassed for you, but can't help but giggle!!! :rofl:Sorry! The delights of pregnancy I guess, we'll all have them!


----------



## MrsMils

DeDe80 said:


> I have been having cramps off and on for awhile now, I have an appt with my doc tomorrow, as I am worried like you. I don't have any spotting either, but I do have ewcm now and then. It's funny because I never had any ewcm when I was ttc. I guess I want the doc to reassure me.
> 
> MrsMills, take it easy and don't over do yourself. My sister fainted when she was pregnant too. I believe it is the iron as well. When will you have an appt with your midwife?

Thanks everyone :hugs:, its my day off today so I'm having a really lazy slobby day in bed/on the settee! :sleep: DeDe80, let me know what your midwife says. I have ewcm and like you, didn't get it when TTC. Mine are in the front of my belly (uterus getting ready?) and only last a short while, but I'm in agony when its happening, can't bear to touch my stomach. The rest of the time they are more like menstrual cramps. 

I thought about giving the doctor a call, but know that they'll either not do anything or send me up to the EPU and I really don't want a scan when I don't have much of a chance to see anything as I'll worry myself sick. I've got the private scan booked in for a week on Friday (when according to the doctor I'll be 7+5 (but less according to my dates), so the bean will get checked then. I see the midwife on the 2nd of Feb, so not long until then either. If I faint again I will go to the doctors though, don't worry!


----------



## penguin77

Fish&Chips said:


> Well ladies, let me tell you about my embarrassing day! I've been suffering quite a bit with bloating and gass and what goes and happens whilst I was talking to a colleague today.. you guessed it. It was really loud and smelly. We both carried on talking but there were only the two of us in the room so it was very obvious!!! LOL!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
I bet he/she went to tell someone staight away.....Don't worry we all do it...just not in public:haha:

x


----------



## penguin77

MrsMils- Take it easy hun.....you deserve a day on the couch :hugs:

MrsMils/DeDe80 -I sometimes have no symptoms and other times i get hot flushes.....and have cramps/twinges which are sometimes painful like a stabbing feeling....they are normal and you only get more and more as your uterus grows. They worry me sometimes as they hurt but i think you just need to go with the flow and relax otherwise the stressing owuld send me nuts...and like you say docs wont do anythign so early on.

I also have days where i get a huge amount of CM....and sometimes its EW.....i wouldnt worry as you generally produce a lot more while pregnant (i did all the way through last time) i think it's down to progesterone levels :shrug:

xx


----------



## MrsMils

penguin77 said:


> MrsMils- Take it easy hun.....you deserve a day on the couch :hugs:
> 
> MrsMils/DeDe80 -I sometimes have no symptoms and other times i get hot flushes.....and have cramps/twinges which are sometimes painful like a stabbing feeling....they are normal and you only get more and more as your uterus grows. They worry me sometimes as they hurt but i think you just need to go with the flow and relax otherwise the stressing owuld send me nuts...and like you say docs wont do anythign so early on.
> 
> I also have days where i get a huge amount of CM....and sometimes its EW.....i wouldnt worry as you generally produce a lot more while pregnant (i did all the way through last time) i think it's down to progesterone levels :shrug:
> 
> xx

Thank you, that has really reassured me:hugs: I'm such a worrier and know that I'll be like this throughout, so I'm trying to take the view that everything is generally out of my control, so there is no point in worrying at the moment!


----------



## penguin77

Guess what came in the post today :mail: my 12 week scan date :shock:
It's really early as i didnt get a date till about 8-9 weeks last time.

AND ive only spoken to my midwife on the phone as i wont see her till the 17th Jan.....i know her pretty well as she's the same one i had all the way though my pregnancy with Jac and the 2 weeks following birth....so i think she put it in straight away as this baby will be our 2nd.

Let the next 6 weeks be uneventful..

Roll on the 19th Feb.

xx


----------



## MrsMils

penguin77 said:


> Guess what came in the post today :mail: my 12 week scan date :shock:
> It's really early as i didnt get a date till about 8-9 weeks last time.
> 
> AND ive only spoken to my midwife on the phone as i wont see her till the 17th Jan.....i know her pretty well as she's the same one i had all the way though my pregnancy with Jac and the 2 weeks following birth....so i think she put it in straight away as this baby will be our 2nd.
> 
> Let the next 6 weeks be uneventful..
> 
> Roll on the 19th Feb.
> 
> xx

Yay!!! :happydance: Thats great that it has come so soon! Hope the next 6 weeks fly by for you! Lovely that you're getting the same midwife as last time.


----------



## char63

I got my 1st mw app on jan 21st, will she book me for scan? I will be 8 weeks when i see her


----------



## Piperette

char, I have read in my leaflet that the midwife will book you in for your scan when you see her.


----------



## Piperette

How is everyone doing with the weather, ladies?

We have around 4-5 inches of snow lying outside, it is beautiful although not so great of course if you want or need to go out.


----------



## penguin77

char63 said:


> I got my 1st mw app on jan 21st, will she book me for scan? I will be 8 weeks when i see her

Yes she will.....but mention it anyway to make sure (if only for the purpose of reminding her) :thumbup:

And if you dont get anything in the post within a few weeks of seeing her...phone her.

(ive read of so many with rubbish MWs or mega busy MWs so keep on top of it so you know it'll get done. I'm lucky I live in a town in north wales that you end up knowing most faces so i pretty much knew i'd get the same MW with the feeling of a personal service iykwim....not so lucky to choice of Jobs though...swings and roundabouts as they say...)

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hello ladies, been a little AWOL as felt soooo ill yesterday. Dragged myself into work but couldn't eat, and when I got home I went straight to bed at 5.30 :haha: managed an apple and two pieces of toast :dohh:

Just come home early from work today as the snow is pretty bad and can't think of anything worse than being trapped at work :rofl:

Have also had cramps quite regularly to the ladies who said they have been - sometimes quite acute but never any bleeding so figured I'd wait til my scan - which is next Thursday incidentally WOOHOO!!!!!

And the question on scan/midwife - my midwife sent off the referral for a scan after our appointment, and said a date should come through within a week (mine was around Christmas so took a little longer).

Hope you are all wrapped up warm and taking care if you have snow and ice! :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Piperette said:


> How is everyone doing with the weather, ladies?
> 
> We have around 4-5 inches of snow lying outside, it is beautiful although not so great of course if you want or need to go out.

Hi hun :hugs:

Hubby went to work for 6am and he said there was a fair bit of snow around then... he does work at the foot of Snowdon though (same place as me)! We live 7 miles away and its coming down pretty heavy for the past 1hr so i think he'll be sent home soon.....not much use as he finishes at 2pm anyway :dohh: We have a mountainous (sp?!) area so i know schools around here are shut and a lot are snowed in up in the hills.....

We need to go shopping this afternoon though.....might go tomorrow instead...

xxx


----------



## Piperette

Penguin, :hugs:

Regarding the scan appointment: Can you tell the midwife what times are good or not for you or do you just get sent an appointment and have to take that? Or can you ring them once you have your appointment to rearrange if necessary?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I imagine it might differ in places - I just got mine through the post, the midwife couldn't specify good times etc but you can ring up and rearrange.:thumbup:


----------



## MrsMils

We've got a couple of inches of snow here - glad I'm at home today! Even the dog doesn't fancy going outside, she's sick of all the snow and ice too!

I don't see my midwife until I'm 10 weeks, I'm hoping she'll organise the scan before then as I know my local hospital always makes people wait quite a while anyway. I'm not stressing too much at the moment because I've got the private one booked, but know that I'll be desperate again by the time 12 weeks comes around!!


----------



## moggymay

Piperette said:


> Penguin, :hugs:
> 
> Regarding the scan appointment: Can you tell the midwife what times are good or not for you or do you just get sent an appointment and have to take that? Or can you ring them once you have your appointment to rearrange if necessary?

Most of them will reschedule if they can but you may find the alternatives arent that god for you either....

We got our Nuchal scan date today and its 21 Jan - unfortunately that is the day OH flies back from US, the next date they can offer is 25th Jan which means we wont know all is ok the weekend of the 23/24 when we are having a party for my Dad's bday. We have decided to keep the original one and try to get him on an earlier flight....as the 21 or 22 Jan are the perfect date for our Nuchal Scan to be most accurate.

All is starting to seem so muc more real....


----------



## penguin77

pinkandfluffy said:


> I imagine it might differ in places - I just got mine through the post, the midwife couldn't specify good times etc but you can ring up and rearrange.:thumbup:

You get the time that the hospital allocates but like pinkandfluffy said you can rearrange if you want to.

xx


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> Piperette said:
> 
> 
> Penguin, :hugs:
> 
> Regarding the scan appointment: Can you tell the midwife what times are good or not for you or do you just get sent an appointment and have to take that? Or can you ring them once you have your appointment to rearrange if necessary?
> 
> Most of them will reschedule if they can but you may find the alternatives arent that god for you either....
> 
> We got our Nuchal scan date today and its 21 Jan - unfortunately that is the day OH flies back from US, the next date they can offer is 25th Jan which means we wont know all is ok the weekend of the 23/24 when we are having a party for my Dad's bday. We have decided to keep the original one and try to get him on an earlier flight....as the 21 or 22 Jan are the perfect date for our Nuchal Scan to be most accurate.
> 
> All is starting to seem so muc more real....Click to expand...

Aww...how exciting...only a couple of weeks and you get to see him/her...:cloud9:
AND you get to move to 2nd tri...

xxx


----------



## penguin77

Hubby is finally home....took him an hour to do a 10 minute journey because work doesnt want to send anybody home as they lose valuable production time......ar**h*les!! :growlmad:
And i get to back there in 2 weeks :cry:

xxx


----------



## char63

Piperette said:


> char, I have read in my leaflet that the midwife will book you in for your scan when you see her.

Ok thanks Piper x


----------



## costgang

dr cancelled my appointment coz of snow:growlmad: but she gona pass my details on to midwife without seeing me:happydance:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

At least that's something costgang!

My doctors app was very much an anticlimax so I guess you are skipping the boring bit!!


----------



## Jetters

I've been offline cos still no bloody internet in my flat, grrrr. But in GOOD NEWS I have found a new flat today and move NEXT MONDAY! Arghhh. Stressful start to the new year, but at least I will be warm and snuggly somewhere much nicer this time next week! 


Aaaand 10 weeks tomorrow and still no sign of midwives. Am thinking I should ring my hospital's antenatal clinic and chase them... hmmm!


MrsMils, how scary you fainting! Hope you're feeling better. I had a few days of horrible AF type cramping last week, for a few days which really scared me, but it seems to have passed now. Hope yours has too xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all. Glad your oh got home safely Penguin. The snow has started to fall her but seems to have stopped for a bit so we got home without too much hassle.

Jetters - I would def call to chase. It's crazy that you haven't heard from them yet.


----------



## MrsMils

Jetters - yay to the new flat!!!:happydance: I hope you get moved in and settled quickly. I'm so jealous that you're 10 weeks already!

I've had the laziest day ever - just pottered around the house etc, so we'll see whether I get cramps again tonight, I had them last night but not as badly as the previous couple of nights thank goodness.

I was very excited this morning to find that I have sensitive boobs - so pleased that I FINALLY have another symptom!! Whoop whoop!


----------



## DeDe80

Hi Ladies, 

Penguin, glad OH made it home safe.

Jetters, hope the move goes well and please chase the doc.

Pinkandfluffy, my doc appt was anticlimax as well.

Costgang, hope you get to see your midwife soon. 

MrsMils, I went to the doc today for my cramps and everything was fine. They did another hcg test and my levels were well over 15,000. He says that great, but didn't give me an exact number. He told me to rub icy hot on my pelvic area. And to use a heating pad on my back twice a day. I go back on Jan. 13th for a scan. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

xoxo


----------



## MrsMils

DeDe80 said:


> MrsMils, I went to the doc today for my cramps and everything was fine. They did another hcg test and my levels were well over 15,000. He says that great, but didn't give me an exact number. He told me to rub icy hot on my pelvic area. And to use a heating pad on my back twice a day. I go back on Jan. 13th for a scan.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> xoxo

So pleased everything was good for you! Not long until the scan then!

I've had my 'day of rest' and so far so good, no cramping whatsoever, usually I'd be getting pain like period pain by this time in the evening. Fingers crossed I've just been overdoing it and there isn't anything actually wrong. I'll get a heating pad tomorrow when I'm out and see if that helps - thanks for the tip!


----------



## Piperette

DeDe, glad your appointment went well and everything is fine.

MrsMils, sounds like you have just overdone it a bit for the last few days. Keep taking it easy. ;)

Fish&Chips, how are you doing today?


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm good thanks Piperette. Thanks for asking. Still bloated with sore bbs. I've been getting what I can only describe as a mix between nausea and the feeling you get just before diarrhoea. It's happened about 3 times already today, one of which was during a meeting with my boss... not fun. How are you doing? xx

Do any of you know if sex can be harmful to the baby in the early stages. I thought it wasn't but I've just heard from someone that it can be???!!


----------



## Piperette

I'm fine too, thanks. :flower:

Sore boobs and bloated for me too. That's about it. Oh yeah...and tired. Had a wee nap again this afternoon. Good job I was off work today.

As for sex during pregnancy I heard that it is fine too unless there is some history. Have a look on here.

https://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/945.aspx?CategoryID=54&SubCategoryID=131


----------



## Piperette

And there are of course other ways without actual penetration. :winkwink:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks hun!! ;)


----------



## MamaBird

Well I am still very bloated, tired and my BBs hurt like hell! The last few days I have also been getting headaches and of course the peeing every 30 minutes which really sucks at work! 

About the sex, I think it should be fine...just try to be gentle! DH and I did stuff the one night because he was too paranoid about actual intercourse, but then last week I told him I felt fine and so we had sex and all was well...a little cramping after but that's about it.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks wishing4bfp. Since yesterday morning I've been getting pretty painful cramps on and off and they have really started to make me worry. They even woke me up last night. I know it's normal to get cramps but should they be this bad? They do feel like I need to go to the loo and I have had diarrhoea once after a cramp. x


----------



## penguin77

Fish&Chips - Cramps are normal but if they're getting so bad that you're really worried about it...for your peace of mind it might be better to get in touch with your doctor or midwife. They might give you a scan or something to check everything out. 
If you also have diarrhoea it might be more related to a stomch bug that's also causing cramps...:shrug:...but better to get checked out anyway if you're worried.

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

xxx


----------



## penguin77

And :sex: is fine in 1st tri unless you have historical pregnancy issues...but i think its wise to be gentle anyway though.....

or like piperette mentioned......without penetration....cracked me up :rofl::rofl: thanks piperette..... 

xx


----------



## penguin77

DeDe80- Glad your apptmt went well....awwww exciting you get to have a scan next week :happydance:.....another 6 weeks wait for me......nevermind im sure it'll be worth the wait.

Jetters- So happy you've found a new flat hun.....sounds better than the one you have :thumbup:

I must say i feel so bloated and i already feel my belly roundig out a bit....but i weighed myself this morning and i haven't put any weight on over xmas......must be the first time ever or those chocs are still working their way to my hips :haha:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks penguin. The cramps haven't come back since this morning although I have a thudding headache. If they come back I think I'll give my Dr a call. I hope it's just related to toilet issues! Oh and thanks for the advice about bd-ing as well. My hubby will be so pleased! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I didn't put weight on either! In fact I think I lost weight. I love being pregnant! x


----------



## penguin77

Go us :happydance::happydance:
Must be the evil drink that makes us gain a few pounds then.........not those chocs after all...:blush:

xx


----------



## moggymay

I lost loads last time I was pregnant and seem to be doing the same this time - must have been the sponge chewing last time, this time guess its the nausea so far and the fact that all I want to eat is tomato risotto! Not complaining though as long as bubs is getting what he/she needs :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I think it's the no drinking for me (am loving that you craved sponge!! lol). This is the longest I've gone without it since I can remember! x


----------



## moggymay

wait til bubs comes if you decide to BF! Bizarre but think having alittleone changes your drinking habits, makes them grow up a bit so you would rather have a nicer wine but less of it IYKWIM Can count on one hand the number of times i have been completely out of it since Mogster was born :blush:


----------



## char63

Im not missing drinking at all so far.
Been so bored today, stuck in all day cos of the snow, its a joke.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Me too! I've made so many posts today! lol


----------



## Jetters

Thanks for everyone for my congrats on my flat! Exciting times :D

So I rang my hospital's antenatal clinic today, and despite the referal being sent nearly 5 weeks ago it "hadn't made it on to their system yet". So she booked me in for my midwives appointment next week, and scan for the 21st. Yay!


----------



## Piperette

Great news on your new flat, Jetters. And even better news on getting your two appointments. :thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey Jetters! Great news.

Well I called NHS Direct and was told to go in to see the out of hours GP at the local hospital. All seems to be ok and it's probably just a gastric thing. Phew! Did panic a bit when they told me to go in! x


----------



## penguin77

Hi ladies :flower:

Jetters- :happydance: about the scan appointment.

Fish&chips- Glad everythings ok hun :thumbup: Hopefully you can relax a bit now. I know twinges/cramps and sorts of aches are normal but i was also getting slightly worried yesterday as i also had a stitch like feeling on one side that hurt a bit when i moved (different to what ive had before iykwim). It had gone by late evening though...but if i'm honest i dont think i would have thought twice about it but i had read some bad news about a member with an ectopic on here.....so i think it was making me all paranoid :wacko:

Glad to say i haven't had any nausea since the other day so i'm hoping it's a one off but it's still early days LOL. Otherwise i dont feel as bloated today but i know that will change as soon as the day goes on.....

Oh...and it's bloody freezing out there today...it's the coldest ive felt it......my hands we're freezing with gloves even...:cold:

xx

xxx


----------



## moggymay

Jetters we are having our scans the same day:yipee: 

Im quite excited now but nervous that something isnt right. Just paranoid cos there is no reason to worry Im sure but the next fortnight is gonna go sooo slow for me...


----------



## Jetters

Yep Moggymay I know the feeling!! I'm trying to be zen-like and focus only on my excitement, and ignoring the worries. How great that we're having it on the same day, we can stress out together!! I wonder if our babbas will be on the same day too?! :D


----------



## costgang

congrats for getting your scan dates through,nothing here yet:nope: wont be long though, cant go out, still snowed in, kids not at school and oh decided he didnt want to let work down, he is a manager, thinks they cant cope without him:haha: and rode his bike 9 miles to work, took him an hour:haha: i shouldnt laugh, says he is leaving soon, and they reckon we got more snow on the way


----------



## moggymay

dont know maybe, my first was born at 35 weeks so hoping this one makes it at least that far before making an appearance...will you find out what flavour you are having?


----------



## char63

I will be deffo be finding out what im having!!


----------



## penguin77

Costgang- Poor OH having to cycle to work...hope he made it home safely..

Moggymay - I think we're going to keep it a suprise again and have a yellow bump for the 2nd time. Hubby wanted to find out last time but respected my choice of wanting a suprise....and when it finally came to the day i think he was glad. When i mentioned it in passing to hubby the other day he seemed ok with not finding out but that will change if all is well by 20 weeks :haha:
The only advantage of finding out is only having to pick one name....it was a nightmare for us last time and we ended up changing names just before my waters broke :haha:

Char63- Do you have a preference boy or girl?

I'm so happy today...my little boy said 'Mama' :cloud9: He did say 'dadadada' early on int he week and was abit gutted but he's made up for it now LOL

xxx


----------



## moggymay

for what it is worth we knew what we were having and still waited til after he was born to name him - it took a good 5/6 hours before he had a name...!


----------



## char63

I would love to have a girl, but would still be over the moon to have another boy.
What with the Big fella, the little man plus a male dog, I feel I need some more balance to the household.


----------



## costgang

i keep changing my mind,id like a surprise,but from the practical side will prob find out,although with my first legs were crossed so didn get much choice then:dohh:


----------



## penguin77

Moggymay- Did you discuss it before ...like have a short list...or totally picked there and then? I find that quite cool but i know i'd end up with a name i'd hate a month down the line. So i'd need a shortlist just for my sanity :wacko:

Char63 - You defo need to balance out the testosterone :thumbup: 

Costgang - i was the other way round with Jac....up until the 1st scan i wanted to know....and then totally changed my mind and decided on a suprise..and stuck to my guns LOL

Another boy would feel easier as i've done it before (changing a little girls nappy scares me becuase of the different bits now :shrug:) and we'd save money in the long run with toys/clothes etc...... but a little girl would also be really lovely because then we'd have one of each. So i'd be happy either way.

xx


----------



## costgang

id like a girl,then id have 2 of each,but like you say penguin a boy would be easier and save loads of money, josh is in bens stuff at mo,so ive we had a boy i would def get my moneys worth:winkwink:


----------



## Jetters

I don't want to find out!! Team yellow! :D

Penguin, congrats on the Mama!!! xx


----------



## moggymay

we had a short list of names but went for a completely different one! Have never regretted it cos his name just fits. We even had a girls name as a back up in case the scan had been wrong. Bizarre really we had a few boys names which we then didnt use but we had only one girls name. I am still going to find out although we may not tell everyone else...


----------



## penguin77

Jetters- Thanks hun :hugs:

Moggymay - We were the other way round...we wanted a rare welsh name so had a few girls we both liked but struggled with a boys one...OH wasnt convinced with what we'd picked...so the sunday tea time i said i liked Jac which is not exactly welsh or rare :haha: but written in a welsh way without the 'k'...hubby liked it so we went with it......2 hours later my waters went.....(so he must have known we'd decided at last and it was time to come LOL) 
I can see us having the same probs this time round....:dohh:
But i now know that i'm not fussed about having a popular name....i just want a simple name we both like. 

xx


----------



## char63

Yeah Moggymay - were gonna find out just for us - not telling a soul!!


----------



## penguin77

Hey DeDe80 and Piperette :flower: 

How are you lovely ladies?

xx


----------



## moggymay

there are some lovely welsh girls names, not so many boys names tho...

We will find out but again I think we will not name him/her til he/she actually arrives. For what it is worth my parents had names for all of us before we were born but none of us came out looking right for the name??? WTF???


----------



## DeDe80

Hi, 

I am doing good. I don't have the cramps as bad anymore. I really don't feel pregnant. I know it may sound crazy, but I don't have any real symptoms. I have cramps off and on, get pains sometimes in my boobs, but other than that I am fine. I guess I should be happy as I had severe nausea with my DD. Hopefully, I will feel better after my scan on Wed. 

I am not as patience as you ladies, I would like to know what I am having as soon as possible. I believe it's a boy, but would be fine it a girl. I picked out a boy name a couple of years ago, but DH doesn't like it. If its a boy, I hope he comes around. I haven't really thought about girl names. Really just want a healthy baby and names will come later. 

I have to stay off the internet because it justs freaks me out more. I come up with some many different things that could go wrong, but now I am just trying to enjoy my pregnancy. I have prayed that everything will work out fine, but can't help but to worry.

Hope everyone else is doing good.

xoxo


----------



## MamaBird

DeDe80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am doing good. I don't have the cramps as bad anymore. I really don't feel pregnant. I know it may sound crazy, but I don't have any real symptoms. I have cramps off and on, get pains sometimes in my boobs, but other than that I am fine. I guess I should be happy as I had severe nausea with my DD. Hopefully, I will feel better after my scan on Wed.
> 
> I am not as patience as you ladies, I would like to know what I am having as soon as possible. I believe it's a boy, but would be fine it a girl. I picked out a boy name a couple of years ago, but DH doesn't like it. If its a boy, I hope he comes around. I haven't really thought about girl names. Really just want a healthy baby and names will come later.
> 
> I have to stay off the internet because it justs freaks me out more. I come up with some many different things that could go wrong, but now I am just trying to enjoy my pregnancy. I have prayed that everything will work out fine, but can't help but to worry.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good.
> 
> xoxo

We're on the exact same page hun! I too don't have very many symptoms...still bloated and BBs are really tender and some twinges here and there but that's it. It stresses me out a little!? :shrug:

But like you I need to stay away from Google...having trouble with that though. And to make matters worst...yesterday I decided to poke in the miscarriage forum. :nope: not a good idea...I just wanted to know at how many weeks women usually miscarry but found out about ectopics and blighted ovums and fetus' that stop growing. :devil:
STAY out of there!! It's a very scary place, especially if you are a worrier by nature just like me!!

xx


----------



## DeDe80

wishing4bfp said:


> But like you I need to stay away from Google...having trouble with that though. And to make matters worst...yesterday I decided to poke in the miscarriage forum. :nope: not a good idea...I just wanted to know at how many weeks women usually miscarry but found out about ectopics and blighted ovums and fetus' that stop growing. :devil:
> STAY out of there!! It's a very scary place, especially if you are a worrier by nature just like me!!
> 
> xx


I am to scared to go to the miscarriage forum, because it will make me worry more and I know it will make me cry. We need to do better, we need an intervention because we are going to worry ourselves crazy. 

STOP THE MADNESS!:hissy::hissy: AND LET'S ENJOY OUR PREGNANCY!:baby:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I also ventured on there yesterday. I'm trying to curb this paranoia now. It can't be healthy for me or the baby.

My oh and I have started thinking about names but are having no luck! x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Yikes hello chatty ladies am a few pages behind, oops!

Been having snowy times here in narnia/South yorkshire lol, as I'm sure you all have been. Couldn't get to work Wednesday but been back in now.

More and more impatient for my scan on Thursday....haven't been sneaking into the m/c forums but have been fretting myself that something will have gone wrong, and just hoping I get there and it's all good.....

No plans for the weekend - we have just had some more snow, so I may be indoors getting cabin fever anyway!

Hope you are all good and staying safe and warm in the snow :hugs:


----------



## MamaBird

Fish&Chips said:


> I also ventured on there yesterday. I'm trying to curb this paranoia now. It can't be healthy for me or the baby.
> 
> My oh and I have started thinking about names but are having no luck! x

Yeah...about that forum...I think I'll stay away from it for now! Even the first Tri is a little scary! All these ladies having MCs or threatened MCs...I don't know if that means odds are in our favour or not? What is it...like 1 in 10 pregnancies end in MC? :(
Google (DAMN Google) informs me that 25% MC by week 6 LMP and then 8.5 weeks LMP is about 2% and then it decreases sharply after 10 week. 

4 more WEEKS Fish&Chips!!
xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

4 more weeks indeed! I've been googling for those sorts of statistics. Sounds like we're doing the same things! I think we need to tell each other off from now on! x


----------



## MamaBird

Oh


----------



## MamaBird

OH BTW!! I send a msg to Wobbles regarding a name change and she did it!!

So it is now MamaBird instead of wishing4bfp!! :happydance:

Some of you ladies may have to alter your siggies!! Oh...and maybe my name on the list of due dates!? thanks!!
xx


----------



## MamaBird

Fish&Chips said:


> 4 more weeks indeed! I've been googling for those sorts of statistics. Sounds like we're doing the same things! I think we need to tell each other off from now on! x

Gosh tell me about it!! DH is getting a little pissy that I am so worried...he says "You have no cramps, no bleeding.. STOP worrying!" :blush:

So consider yourself TOLD! :haha: Btw..what's your first name? I don't feel comfortable telling someone off when I don't even know their name! :haha:

Brigitte
xx


----------



## penguin77

Pinkandfluffy- Hi hun :flower:

DeDe80 - I'm glad to say i've never entered those MC forums even for a sneaky look.....i don't want to ever go there (in any circumstance iykwim) i think we get so paranoid anyway...so i don't wnat to make it any worse. 

Welcome(again :haha:) MamaBird aka Brigitte :flower:

From the worrying point and looking at MC stats and MC forums.....we ladies have to also remember that success rates also look worse on these kinds of forums as there's so many preggy ladies on here...and not also that but a large amount of people that use these forums are here for the support because of losses and struggles...so losses are definitely heightend on here......so come on ladies we need to relax :thumbup: (and this is also for me as I think i'm worrying even more so now that i did when expecting Jac..:shrug:)

xxx


----------



## penguin77

Oh and i forgot to mention........mega pissed off that work have made hubby work compulsory Over-time this weekend...he wouldnt half mind doing 6am-2pm but they've made them do 8-4pm today and tomorrow for the 1st time ever.....so over the weekend he gets to see Jac for a couple of hours before he goes to bed WTF.... and next week he's on 2-10pm :growlmad:..hope those lotto no.s come up tonight :thumbup:

xx


----------



## costgang

hi everyone, not got alot to post as not done alot coz of the bloody snow:growlmad: ive seriously had enough now,its my best mates 40th 2day and i had been planning to go 2 town in the week,couldnt get ther so had to give her money in a crap card from the village shop she works in:wacko: still she was pleased


----------



## MrsMils

Hey everyone! Hope you're all well! We haven't had much snow here, just enough to cover the back roads, but loads of bookings at the hotel (work) have been cancelled because of it, so I've had a couple of 'admin' days (read: drinking lots of cups of decaff tea and eating the kitchen's fridge out of yummy food!)....

Still getting terrible cramps at night unfortunately, they were pretty horrible last night, I got one bout at about 11pm and then another at 3am. Its weird that I only get them at night, they start low down like period pain and then go right up over my belly and round my sides - very odd. I think I maybe only get them at night because thats when I stop moving and my muscles relax, which then means that they contract suddenly? I used to get bad leg cramps when I rowed lots and that only ever happened in the middle of the night. Might give doctors a ring on Monday, but at least I've got my scan on Friday, so I'll know more then.

Like lots of you, I'm freaking out about miscarrying, but I haven't had any spotting/bleeding, so until then I'm trying to stay positive! (And keep out of the miscarriage forum!!!).

On a lighter note - I'm making the most of the cold weather and toasted marshmallows in front of the sitting room fire last night!!:smug:

Oh - and I'm Lydia if we're doing first name terms (but doubt that I'll get your all into my head for a bit, I can't remember ANYTHING at the moment!!)


----------



## Piperette

Evening ladies.

Woke up an hour ago from a wee sleep. Feeling quite :sick: since getting up but not enough to be sick IYKWIM. Apart from that it is just the sore boobies still.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Aww penguin, hope you win that lotto!! And sorry you're feeling queasy piperette!

I managed to get DH into a store again and we had a play with some prams which was good! Loved the quinny buzz, but you have to take the seat bit out to fold it down which I'm less keen on - the research continues!

A bit miffed with him as he'd been home an hour before me yesterday and didn't start any tea......and it's now nearly 9pm (went to cinema so home a bit lateish) and he has said he can't be bothered cooking *again*. So I'm off to the kitchen ladies, boo!!!!

Hope you are all having a nice Saturday evening! PS - saw the new Sherlock Holmes @ cinema and enjoyed it :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

Have you tried the loola? The carseat goes on and off the frame really easily and the pushchair will fold with the seat on when you get to that stage. Even folds with the seat facing in either direction! We had it for mogster and it is fab, still using it now and we intend using the system again for this one unless we decide we need a double in which case P&T here we come!


----------



## Piperette

Thanks, pinkandfluffy.

OH made a nice hot chocolate and I am feeling a little better.

Glad you enjoyed the movie. OH and I were thinking about going to watch it.

Any other prams caught your eye yet?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Thanks moggy loola definitely looks worth a look shall get to a store to have a play :thumbup:

Aww nice OH piperette get tucked up warm!

We did like the quinny buzz despite it's folding issue, as it was so steer-able (is that even a word???) have also had a look online and looks like britax have a couple of possible ones - britax vigour 3+ and britax b-smart3 as well https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...layA_475+105_10751_-1_14602_96879_10001_14602

The my3/my4 at mothercare looked good til we played with the quinny - then they just felt bigger and heavier.....

Was good to get a full demo on some things and have a lift and a play. Went in mothercare, and babiesrus - mothercare were good and really helpful, babiesrus were a bit pants to be fair, but we just went for a price comparison and they have the quinny a bit cheaper.

Will keep hunting - wonder if hubby will take me back to meadowhell tomorrow to play with a loola :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Piperette

pinkandfluffy, let us know how you get on.

I had a quick look at the Loola and quite like the look of it and the Loola Up, the only negative comment about it I read was the basket not being very useful. What do you think of it, moggy?


----------



## Jetters

Hello Buddies, we ALL have to take a deep breath and ride this first trimester out!! And remind ourselves that relaxed happy mummies make relaxed happy babies!! :hugs:

I've got to say, I tortured myself in the first few weeks, I am now a bloody expert on miscarriages and really regretted it. EVIL GOOGLE. Stupid me! And I still panic at every cramp and ache. But I have to say, each week was a new milestone for me, I looked forward to every Wednesday and slowly but surely I went 5, 6, 7 and so on. Now i'm 10 weeks and feeling a lot calmer- I KNOW now with certainty that what will be, will be. I made myself a promise that unless I actually bled, I wasn't googling anything anymore, and even then I wouldn't assume the worse. 

We're gonna make it! WE ARE!
:wohoo:


----------



## moggymay

we have the normal loola cos we prefer the handles, the basket on ours is the older style and fits everything I have needed to put in it but the newer models have a basket over the frame. We went for the buggy we liked best and found easiest to use cos we dont need to put that much in the basket as the change bag clips onto the chassis. The main pluses for us were the ease of taking the carseat on/off and the fact that to change from fixed to swivel wheels you havent got to bend down and touch the wheels cos you do it on the side of the frame. It is great and mogster still uses it now for naps etc as we have a smaller buggy for the playgroup run! We tried loads of buggies, we did a day at kiddicares store and it was well worth it they had all of them except the icandy which a friend has and finds really heavy, they dont do M&P either but they are everywhere anyway!


----------



## moggymay

ooh my ticker went to 11 weeks :yipee:


----------



## penguin77

Hi ladies.....

pinkandfluffy- I have the Quinny and i used to love it but since i have my Maclaren Quest (so lightweight!) for shopping it feels so cumbersome.....i would probably still buy one again though. What about the BabyStyle Oyster... 
https://www.preciouslittleone.com/product-information/20/6736/babystyle-oyster-stroller---pearl/
never seen them for real but read a few threads on the baby forums about them...they look good....cheaper than a quinny and fold down in one unit i think. If you wnat an opinion i think one of the mods 'arcanegirl' has one :thumbup:
Oh...and meadowhell :rofl::rofl:

Piperette- Glad you're feeling better hun :hugs:

Jetters- I'm the same.....counting down to every wednesday...only 3 days to another milestone :thumbup:

Moggymay-:happydance::happydance: not long and you'll be in 2nd tri hun :hugs:

I feel exhausted today......i've slept well all week and last night but i still knackered :sleep: I'm also having bouts of nausea here and there...last time i had them in the morning but in the last few days it's happened late afternoon. I'm hoping this is all the MS i'll get....

xx


----------



## Piperette

Penguin, just take it easy if you are feeling a bit tired.

I quite like the look of the Oyster, the basket seems a nice size too.

The Quinny looks lovely too, but is there no basket at all?


----------



## penguin77

Piperette - You have to buy the basket separately......i did as i think it's invaluable....it's £19.99 on amazon now but i'm sure i only paid around £13 for it :shrug: You do get the buzz box included but it doesnt hold much....i use that to put my purse and mobile and i keep a couple of nappies and wipes in there as backup as i only use it locally now.

I'll might sell mine early Feb(but can i part with it LOL) no guarantees though....as we have the phil&teds and we could use that as a single for now. If anyones interested in it let me know and i'll talk to hubby and see what he thinks...it's midnight blue and in very good condition and i have all the extras...including the carrycot.


xxx


----------



## MrsMils

moggymay said:


> ooh my ticker went to 11 weeks :yipee:

Yay!!!! I got excited when mine reached six - I can't imagine what I'll be like when I get to 11!!!

I'm loving all of the chat about baby stuff - I can't wait to start being able to shop (a little addiction....!). I'm hoping you ladies that already have children can give me some advice on what I need and what is a waste of money!

Hope everyone is well today, have you all still got snow?


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

Moggymay: Happy 11 weeks!!! :happydance: I cannot wait to see my ticker at 11 weeks!!

And Jetters, you are absolutely right!! That's exactly how it is! I look forward to every Thursday! I LOVE that day now because it means I am one week closer! And it's fantastic for me because I am Off Friday and only work a few hours Saturday morning and Off Sunday so with the weekend to keep busy the next thing I notice I am My week +4 days on monday and then it's only 3 more days to another week! Lol! Did that make sense!? 

I have been offline for too long! (Yes a day is too long) But my computer virus is now :gun: DEAD! thanks to my DH!! 

On another note, I can't wait to start buying Stuff!! It's a little bit of an addiction for me too! But I find my city doesn't offer much for maternity or babies, I'd have to drive a couple hours to get the good stuff.

Well Have a nice day ladies!!

Brigitte
xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

penguin77 said:


> Pinkandfluffy- Hi hun :flower:
> 
> DeDe80 - I'm glad to say i've never entered those MC forums even for a sneaky look.....i don't want to ever go there (in any circumstance iykwim) i think we get so paranoid anyway...so i don't wnat to make it any worse.
> 
> Welcome(again :haha:) MamaBird aka Brigitte :flower:
> 
> From the worrying point and looking at MC stats and MC forums.....we ladies have to also remember that success rates also look worse on these kinds of forums as there's so many preggy ladies on here...and not also that but a large amount of people that use these forums are here for the support because of losses and struggles...so losses are definitely heightend on here......so come on ladies we need to relax :thumbup: (and this is also for me as I think i'm worrying even more so now that i did when expecting Jac..:shrug:)
> 
> xxx

Claire, I was wondering about this just today. I think you are right and am certainly now trying to be more positive. You are a wise wise lady! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lydia aka MrsMils!! - My oh and I were talking about toasting some marshmellows!! We totally forgot though and now it's too late to get some... I WANT SOME!! lol xx


----------



## moggymay

Just after opinions please....had bronchitis over christmas and have had a cold on/off since about a week after :bfp: I had a course of antibiotics over christmas to help clear the bronchitis as they couldnt give me the usual steroids cos off bubs. I still have a cough and a bit of a cold and as I am shattered so much of the time it just doesnt seem to be passing. I dont remember being this tired last time so wondering if should take a trip back to the docs? Any second timers that can help re tiredness or anyone with advice in general. All suggestions very welcome :flower:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Penguin - thank you that's really helpful - the hunt goes on and all advice is invaluable!!! That one looks lovely - definitely going to need a proper play day where we can go and poke at more prams :happydance: trying to get a shortlist together so we can go and poke them all together and compare better lol.

Had a nice wander out in the snow today and a trip to Elsecar Heritage Centre (local to us) with lots of crafty shops and things, lovely :thumbup:

Back to work tomorrow boooooo but only 4 sleeps til my scan :haha:

Ohhhh and had thai green curry for tea tonight, and DH put some ginger in - feeling good of an evening for a change so wonder if it did the trick with the nausea :shrug:

These milestones are coming thick and fast now aren't they - congrats ladies!!!!!


----------



## Piperette

pinkandfluffy, thanks for the reminder about the ginger. Just made myself a cup of ginger tea. Fingers crossed it will ease the queasy feeling a bit. Although I am not complaining as I know why I am feeling queasy IYKWIM. :)


----------



## penguin77

Lydia- We had so much snow forecast but only got a load last monday...a bit disappointing as i would have loved some extra days off with hubby before i go back to work...selfish i know....

Brigitte - Be warned....the buying baby things addiction doesn't go away whent he baby is here.....it didnt for me anyway...:haha:

Fish&chips- i'm good with advice and stuff but i need to follow it myself more often.....:blush:

Moggymay - I must say i've been knackered the last week.....and yesterday i was struggling to keep my eyes open at lunch time!! not like me.....i dont remember being like this last time either.....but the fact that i have an 8 month old to tend to 24/7 might contribute to that....maybe the same for you?? If you're not sure hun i would pop to the docs anyway. He may give you/suggest something that might help.

pinkandfluffy- only 3 sleeps till scan :happydance::happydance:

Piperette- Hope the queasyness eases up...i know how you feel :hugs:

Dont feel as tired today thank god....but the queasyness (dont even know if its a proper word LOL) came with avengance while shopping in Tesco this morning......when we got to the car it got so bad i had to take a load of deep breaths.....it's the closest ive been to actually feeling i was really going to throw up......glad i didnt and i hope it doesnt get any worse.

Hope all you ladies are well :hugs:

xx


----------



## penguin77

Just sorted Jac's nursery trial run next week as i'll be back i work for real the following week...so he'll go for a few hours on Monday afternoon and Friday monring.
I dont want to leave him but i know he'll be fine...i'm going to be the cry baby :cry::cry:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

okay ladies good news....woke up this morning feeling fine (sings) MS seems to have gone and tiredness is almost bearable, feeling tired now but only as would normally after chasing a toddler around all day...could it be the feel good bit is coming early or is there something wrong? Thinking must be all good and will feel restless and nauseous later but so far today one of the best days for the last month or so, even the coughing is subsiding...dare I get excited about the scan next week? Just have to hope OH isnt delayed on flight home as he should land at Heathrow 8.45am and the scan is at 2.30pm, torn between taking young man with me and hoping he makes it or having to tell someone else so they can have him for the afternoon - will they let me take a toddler into the scan room (in a buggy strapped in?)


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hope all the ladies with queasiness are having a better day!

3 sleeps indeed til the scan argh!!!! Are any of you ladies planning on going on holiday/been on holiday before while pregnant?

We have a trip to Mallorca which will probably be in March (won a villa for a few nights as a prize at a charity ball we went to with the in-laws) so I will be past the 12 week mark.

Am just worried as I am a terrible flyer.....and normally do my flights drugged up to the eyeballs lol....and would have to do this one au natural.

Is it okay to fly while pregnant? I really want to go but sort of dreading the flight already....lol!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck moggy and pink&fluffy.. I can't wait to see your scan pics!!! 

I don't think I've been getting ms but today I haven't touched any food as everything makes my stomach turn.. is that ms?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Double post


----------



## moggymay

pinkandfluffy said:


> Hope all the ladies with queasiness are having a better day!
> 
> 3 sleeps indeed til the scan argh!!!! Are any of you ladies planning on going on holiday/been on holiday before while pregnant?
> 
> We have a trip to Mallorca which will probably be in March (won a villa for a few nights as a prize at a charity ball we went to with the in-laws) so I will be past the 12 week mark.
> 
> Am just worried as I am a terrible flyer.....and normally do my flights drugged up to the eyeballs lol....and would have to do this one au natural.
> 
> Is it okay to fly while pregnant? I really want to go but sort of dreading the flight already....lol!

Holiday sounds nice, sunshine as well will be a lovely break from the grey and wet of home. Im jealous!

We flew at the 4/5 month mark with the last one, we went to Cascais in Portugal so a short hop really just 2.5hours, was fine, we just made sure we got to the airport in plenty of time so we could beg for good seats, we ended up being upgraded on the way out and then given business class seats to come home so was all good. 

Which bit of the flight scares you?


----------



## moggymay

sounds like it to me fishnchips, hope is passes soon :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Moggymay- i would think it would be ok to have mogster in the scan room....it's really up to you not them who you want present....maybe phone up the hospital and ask to check...the no. would be on yor letter.

Fish&chips- i would class it at MS as it's defo having an impact on your eating habits....but i might be wrong :shrug:

pink&fluffy - Your defo ok to fly...when i was 17 weeks pregnant with Jac i did a 20 hour trip alone from home to Los Angeles via Manchester and Heathrow Airport....and I the same stint to come back home a week later and i was fine :thumbup:
Just make sure you drink plenty of fluids and stretch your legs often enough.
Are you just scared of flying altogether hun or does it just make you uneasy? 

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

If this is ms.. it's going to be a breeze!! Whoo hoo!! Thanks ladies x


----------



## DeDe80

Hi Ladies, 

You guys have been busy chatting away since I last posted. 

Fish&chips, I think it could be ms, because if it's nausea then thats ms.

Moggymay, I would check with the hospital first to make sure its ok. 

Pink&fluffy & Moggymay, I hope your scans go well. I have one booked for Wednesday. I was hoping they would have booked me for Tuesday, since that's my birthday.

I hope the rest of you ladies are doing well.

xoxo


----------



## penguin77

Hi.,....

DeDe80- So ...... is your birthday today or next week? If it is today....Happy Brithday :happydance: ....if it's next week ignore the message and i'll send another one next week :haha:

Was queasy on and off all day yesterday....had a few bouts again this morning but not as much as yesterday so i'm hoping it's a one off. I did have a moment when i felt sick at lunchtime but that was down to eating so much rubbish to try and combat the MS...obviously it had the wrong effect :blush:

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Scared of flying altogether to be honest. Flew to Malta one year and spent the whole holiday fretting about the flight back.

It's the take off and landing - I don't like being 'at an angle' I think if that makes sense and it goes really fast, you know like on a rollercoaster?

I went to Australia last year, and it was such a big plane for long haul that you barely felt anything or noticed take off, so I was mostly fine for that. But then did a short hop again on an easyjet style flight and felt every bump and the turbulance was much worse (or noticeable at least).

Haven't done many flights without the aid of sedative since the first one freaked me out so much but obviously can't do that now with bubs on board so am a little worried!

Especially as it's with easyjet - last time we flew with them, we got there first so we were 'priority A'. They didn't tell us that 'priority A' was still overruled by anyone with kids or elderly......that left me and DH, and one other couple.....so I couldn't even sit next to DH while I was freaking out!

I am just a bit of a scaredy cat really and get very panicky. There was a girl on a flight once who kept her i-pod on while taking off when they said turn everything off, and I completely went mental :wacko:

Is that weird....lol. Give me a ferry anyday :haha: At least I know it's okay to fly thanks ladies, just have to get myself on the plane now :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Is it a long flight pink&fluffy? I'm sure you'll be fine.

xx


----------



## moggymay

pinkandfluffy - have you tried contacting easyjet and saying that a) you are a nervous flier and b) that you are pregnant, you could request that they seat you at the front of the plane to make the flight more comfortable for you and bubs. You would be overuled if there are lots flying with littleuns who need a bassinet seat but should be okay otherwise. Cant hurt and if you dont ask they cant offer! Good luck hon :hugs:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> pinkandfluffy - have you tried contacting easyjet and saying that a) you are a nervous flier and b) that you are pregnant, you could request that they seat you at the front of the plane to make the flight more comfortable for you and bubs. You would be overuled if there are lots flying with littleuns who need a bassinet seat but should be okay otherwise. Cant hurt and if you dont ask they cant offer! Good luck hon :hugs:

Thanks hun no I think I will do that - told them last time I was a nervous flyer, and they said get here first you will be priority A.....neglecting to tell me that priority A still isn't first lol...... but now I have the preggo route to try to I am going to get them :gun:


----------



## moggymay

Grrr you go get em :gun:


----------



## moggymay

25% :yipee:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey!! Congratulations on your 25%! x


----------



## penguin77

Moggymay-congrats on 25% :happydance::happydance:

I'm extatic today too...7 weeks today.....:yipee::yipee::yipee:

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy 7 weeks!!! I'll be there tomorrow!! Whoo hoo! xx


----------



## DeDe80

penguin77 said:


> Hi.,....
> 
> DeDe80- So ...... is your birthday today or next week? If it is today....Happy Brithday :happydance: ....if it's next week ignore the message and i'll send another one next week :haha:
> 
> xx

Hi, my birthday was Jan. 12th. I had a nice time. DH took me out to eat and then I went home and rested because I was tried. My scan is today. I am worried and excited.

You at 7 weeks. :happydance:

Moggymay at 25%. :dance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck DeDe! Can't wait to see your scan! x


----------



## penguin77

DeDe80- Sounds like you had a great birthday.....your scan today can be a belated birthday present for you...Good luck and enjoy. Remember to post your scan pic when you come back. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## MamaBird

Happy 7 weeks Claire!!!! :happydance:

One more day for you and I Fish&Chips!!

So how is everyone feeling? The MS is slowly sucking me in I think. It started with a day here or a day there feeling ill for a few minutes, but now I am finding myself having trouble eating again. Everything sounds disgusting and I spend the better part of the morning trying not to gag. Oh well all for bean right!?? 

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sounds similar to me. Even thinking about what to eat makes me feel ill, let alone eating it! Today hasn't been so bad but I'm at home where I have a lot more choice of what to eat. I'm loosing lots of weight which is a bit weird!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Wooo congrats ladies :thumbup:

Dede hope your scan went well!!!!

Mine is TOMORROW arrrrggghhhh!!!!! Too exciting. And a lovely day off work with a lie in :haha: soooo knackered today could have fell asleep at work :rofl:

Happy Wednesday all! :thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck pink and fluffy! x


----------



## penguin77

pinkandfluffy- good luck with the scan...remember we need to see some pics :blush: oh and you need to master sleeping with your eyes open :haha:

My MS is so much better today and i hope it stays that way....and i've had my first real cravings.....peanut butter which i shouldnt eat as i have mild eczema (so has Jac) as it's all linked to the peanut allergy thing :shrug: but i want it soooo much i cant not have it....i know it'll pass though....had 3 sandwiches already today..:blush: Don't know if i believe all theses things anyway...the only thing i do stay away from is liver as that can harm development.....
Oh and i also fancy corned beef sandwiches...and i cant stand the damn thing usually......i might have to get some tomorrow:haha:

Fishandchips/mamabird - Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm craving hoi sin sauce!! Just had bangers and mash that my gorgeous oh made and was nearly sick as it tasted strange. Needless to say I couldn't eat much. x


----------



## penguin77

Bangers and mash yum yum........send it my way...hmmm am actually thinking it could be nice with hoi sin sauce on top :haha:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

double post!


----------



## moggymay

bizarre these things we crave and dislike, we went thru the peanut butter thing, I have to avoid them though as have asthma and excema so dont want to pass on to bubs if can help it... I ended up snacking on a few hazlenuts instead, corner beef came and passed quickly - phew. The sausage thing lasted a fortnight and then I managed to eat lincolnshire sausages, current craving is clover marg on white toast with marmite - mmmm and a cup of black decaf tea. Beats the old chewing on a sponge tho lol

How are we all feeling? We are escaping the snow but its so cold and I am sure we are meant to feel warmer whilst preggers yet I swear my feet are more frozen than ever!

Any scan pics yet...?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Gross :haha :rofl: actually last night DH made me honey and mustard chicken....and I couldn't eat it as I SWEAR I could smell fish and chips, so weird :wacko:

Will get pics on here asap may have to do it sneakily @ work on Friday as our scanner is on the blink :thumbup:

Now off to master sleeping with my eyes open....:thumbup: :haha:


----------



## penguin77

I think my babies will probably have eczema regardless if i eat peanuts or not.....i had it really bad as a baby but generally have patches here and there now (nothing serious)......but when i was appox 33 weeks preggers with Jac out of the blue i had 2 mega raw patches on the underside of my arm....i was given hydrocortisone to sort it out. So no surprise that Jac has mild eczema really..

I remember reading a statistc somewhere that your baby has a 1 in 3 chance of getting eczema if you have it anyway.....so i personaly dont think the peanut thing makes a difference.....but when it also comes to asthma too i can understand why you dont touch it.

xx


----------



## Piperette

Evening ladies,

I have been feeling queasy on and off for the last few days. Not great, but as I said before I know why I am feeling this way, which makes it so worth it.

Having our 1st MW appointment next Wednesday and the day after an early scan at Babybond. OH suggested that maybe we should book in for one as the 12 week one seems so far away. :) Really excited, can't wait for next week.

And we passed the 7 week mark yesterday. Yay.

Hope everyone is doing fine.


----------



## DeDe80

Hi ladies, 

Just left from my scan. Baby is fine. They put my due date at Sept. 2nd. The baby's heart rate was 150. I'll try to post a picture later. I'm so happy that everything went well.

I hope that everyone else have a good scan. 

Xoxo


----------



## Piperette

DeDe, that's great news. :thumbup:


----------



## char63

I'm gonna book my early scan tomrrow. I have first mw app next thurs, I'll be 8 weeks by then, will she listen for a hearbeat?


----------



## MrsMils

Great news on the scans everyone! I hope those that have them over the next few days get on well - I'm looking forward to the pics DeDe80 and pinkandfluffy! :happydance:

I'm booked in at 1pm on Friday at Babybond, I think I'll be 7 weeks exactly, whereas the doctor has me down for 7+5. I'm so nervous already, but excited too, if it goes well I can finally relax a little bit! I've dreamt about it for the last three nights, twice there was no baby and the other time they made me have an internal scan while I was at work...?! This pregnancy dreaming is odd.:wacko:

The craving is funny isn't it - I didn't think I was having mad cravings for anything but then when I thought about it, all I've been wanting is salty food. When we got a chinese around some friends the other night I went crazy, I ate nearly a whole pot of seaweed (never mind the mountains of chow mien, duck and pork that I had...). And if I want something, I want it NOW and cannot think about anything else until I've had it!:growlmad:


----------



## MrsMils

Oh and MamaBird - finally got around to changing my signature!!! Love the new name!!


----------



## MamaBird

That's great DeDe!!!! Can't wait to see the pics!

Same to you MrsMils!! I hope they give you a picture at your scan and I can't wait to see! Oh, and I was so happy Admin. decided to change my name for me! lol!!

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Dede - good news on the scan :thumbup: and listen to you lucky lot with all your early scans I am so jealous!!!!! Couldn't talk DH into one though to be fair once I got my appointment through in December I felt better about it lol.

He has suggested getting one in between next scans though as a big gap between now and 20 week scan as am only 10+5 today, but I don't know whether to hold out longer and have one of those 4D ones later? Have seen some pictures from them and they look good!!!

So no more sleeps til my scan! :happydance: got to wait patiently til this afternoon :happydance: cross your fingers for me, I started to get a little nervous about it last night lol... will get on here as soon as I can to update you :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

Enjoy your scan, give the little one a wave from us all :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

DeDe80- Great news on the scan...we want pics...we want pics....Lol

MrsMils- Goodluck with your scan on Friday. :hugs:

Piperette - Yay for passing 7 weeks hun :happydance::happydance:

Pinkandfluffy -Good luck with the scan :hugs:

Moggymay- When is your scan...tomorrow? 

I'm sooooo jealous about you all having scans......if we want one it'll be £85 and a 1 1/2 hour round trip......hmmm...and we can't really afford it as i'm not back in work till enxt week.
I was happy to wait with Jac but i feel so much more nervous this time..i don't know why :shrug: Maybe because i feel more localised aches/pains which is 95% of the time on the one side .....so it's making me worry a bit.
I see my midwife on Sunday ... so i'll mention my worries than and ask if NHS do private scans (cheaper than £85) and see where it gets me....probably nowhere LOL

xxx


----------



## DeDe80

Hi Ladies, 

I don't know how to scan the picture in, so I took a picture of the picture and emailed it to myself. It is blurry, but I hope you can see the little outline. My bladder wasn't full, so it took awhile for them to find my little bean. I was hoping that she would do an internal scan, but she said since she could see the fetal pole, yolk sac, and heartbeat, she didn't need to do an internal one. My next scan isn't until I am 18 weeks, so I think I might do a private scan before then. I have to go back to the doc in 3 weeks as he is keeping an eye on my blood pressure trying to make sure it stays down. He said that he would do a little scan in his office to see the baby, but we won't be able to get any pictures.

Pinkandfluffy & Mrsmills, can't wait to see your pics as I am sure they will be lovely. 

Penguin, I don't have eczema, but DD do. And it drives her crazy at times. When it would get bad, I had to give her oatmeal baths.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00121.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG00122.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 6


----------



## moggymay

21st for me so got to wait til nect thurs - humph, will be 2 days short of 2nd trimester then so can tell all and sundry once we have seen everything is ok...so paranoid after MC last year.

Think the worry penguin is cos we are scurrying around after little people all day so you dont get as much chance to rest as perhaps we did last time so you notice everything however minute it may be. Im with you though cos will feel so much better when have seen bubs. 

How is your little man today?


----------



## moggymay

Dede what can I say....WOW!!!! :yipee:


----------



## penguin77

DeDe80 - Awww...love your scan pics.....:happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> 21st for me so got to wait til nect thurs - humph, will be 2 days short of 2nd trimester then so can tell all and sundry once we have seen everything is ok...so paranoid after MC last year.
> 
> Think the worry penguin is cos we are scurrying around after little people all day so you dont get as much chance to rest as perhaps we did last time so you notice everything however minute it may be. Im with you though cos will feel so much better when have seen bubs.
> 
> How is your little man today?

I think you're right about the scurrying around......and not getting as much rest as last time. I've slept so well the past few weeks...and i'm not the most settled sleeper as i usually wake up loads during the night even though i get enough sleep...but now i sleep through most nights :shrug: so i must be making sure i get my rest LOL.

Jac can't crawl yet but can still move across the room at lightning speed by rolling and moving sideways LOL ....the rolling he could do before but wasnt fussed.... but in the last few days hes noticed that its a good thing...so he's into everything for real now and i need an extra pair of eyes :haha: Other than that he's a really good boy...but i'm sure that will change as he grows lol.

I remember seeing it on a thread...was liitle mogster ok after the jab? I'm taking Jac next week for his.

xx


----------



## MrsMils

DeDe - they're brilliant pictures!!! I really hope they can see that much on mine, I'm a wuss and don't want an internal, so I'm going to drink as much as possible!
pinkandfluffy, I hope yours went well too.

Those of you that have little ones already, I really don't know how you do it, I'm shattered and I've only got myself to worry about (and I've been taking it pretty easy for the last week).

My cramping seems to have subsided, it hasn't woken me up for three nights now - hoping thats a good sign. For the first time this morning I woke up very bloated - I was in hysterics, it was like someone had blown a balloon up inside me overnight!!! DH didn't find it as funny (he was asleep when I told him...). I've only ever been bloated in the evening until today. When will I stop bloating and start getting an actual bump? start of second tri?


----------



## penguin77

Moggymay - Forgot to mention....less than a aweek to go till your scan :happydance:

Mrsmils -Have been sleeping really well the past few weeks so i think my body makes the most of the rest time :thumbup:
As for bloat....i also expand as the day goes on....but i also have days when i wake up bloated...but not that often though. The bump slowly forms around the end of 1st tri start of 2nd tri but everyones different....i cant really remember with Jac but i know i had to wear maternity pants from 10 weeks or so onwards which was a mixture of bloat and belly starting to grow i think. Oh and you'll probably think it's huge but nobody else will really notice till 18 weeks :haha:

Since moggymay is nearly 12 weeks she could maybe tell us how she is now bump wise? :thumbup:

xx


----------



## moggymay

bumpwise I am actually in need of a belt! My tummy is a little harder under my belly but have actually lost weight, think it is because I have been hungry at lunchtime and not really wanting anything in the evening - except rocket lollies!!!! Bizarre but so long as the desire to chew sponge stays away I will munch rocket lollies happily!

Little Mogster had his swine flu jab on Tuesday and we have had absolutely no after effects. We gave him Capol before bed on Tuesday but only because we thought he might have a sore arm and he likes to sleep on his side. He isnt fussed by it at all and was the first jab he hasnt cried for when they actually jabbed him - might be because they did it in his arm so we didnt have to pull his trousers back up over the jab mark? Sure Jac will be fine, just remember the chocolate buttons! 

I am just about coping with the running around after mogster, the bit that is stressful at the moment is that mogster has just started really talking, he has had words for a while but now he is like a parrot all his waking hours, he only shuts up to eat or for CBeebies and that is only on for a little while mid morning when he has a snack so you can imagine by the time OH is home I am glad of someone else for him to talk at!

Less than a week now for me as it is 1840 and my scan is at 1430m - makes a difference when you are counting down. just want to know all is well and that teeny mogster is growing ok.

Still lurking for pics of scans, loving Dede's and waiting for the next lot, it is so exciting even though they arent mine. Sharing this stuff with you is all I can do as we havent told anyone else yet!

:hugs: to all


----------



## penguin77

Moggymay - Lucky you needing the belt.....i know that will never be the case for me :haha: I'm still quite happy as i'm a stone lighter being preg this time and have only out on 2-3 lbs which also includes xmas...las time i think i had put on double that at least :blush:

Glad mogster was fine after the jab...and thanks for the choccy buttons tip. 
Oh and about the talking.....it might be stressful but im sure it's so cute to hear him jabber on.... especially when he's talking to daddy LOL.

Everybody else's scans keep me going too....the next 5 weeks will drag as i dont think we'll go for one sooner.....will mention it to hubby over the weekend and see what he thinks.

Huge :hugs:

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Dede love the scan pics!!!!

Well our scanner is screwed so have had to try taking a photo and uploading that (hope its okay with admin - it's not too clear).

Whilst the pic may not look so clear it was SO clear in real life....the baby was going crazy moving and wriggling, waving its arms and legs - turned over and showed its bum to us :haha: I was so overwhelmed.

Hopefully it's attached for you to see - they have changed my date also by 1 day, so I have skipped up to 10 weeks 6 days now :haha: due August 6th!!! Will try and scan it properly at work tomorrow but may not be much clearer lol.

Over the moon!

PS - re weight gain - I am already a fatty but I think it's more food than bump :haha:
 



Attached Files:







103_2748.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## moggymay

wow - I love it pinkandfluffy! Cant wait til next week now :yipee:


----------



## DeDe80

Pinkandfluffy, I love your pic!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

You can see your little one really good.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Thank you ladies so much :happydance: I am emotional all over again lol. Was ridiculously clear on the screen did not expect, DH could see heartbeat fluttering away and then it just went crazy dancing lol (had a sneaky pepsi in the afternoon :blush:)


----------



## Piperette

DeDe and pinkandfluffy, I love your scan pics. You must both be on :cloud9:

Can't wait for our scan next week.


----------



## penguin77

Pinkandfluffy - I love the pic hun :happydance::happydance: 
Oh...i'm no skinny minnie either and my bump will be mostly food for a few months too :haha:

xx


----------



## Piperette

Evening ladies,

How is everyone today?

I am great 'cause it's weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## penguin77

Hi piperette.....

I'm good and also loving it's the weekend....so that we can spend time with hubby :thumbup:
Felt really crampy this morning but that's gone now....it was actually a relief to get some general pains rather than localised int he same area iykwim.
Oh and i feel super bloated today.....felt like my belly was hanging over my jeans :cry:

Hows the MS.....has it eased up now hun? :hugs:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Evening all! :flower:

Can I ask you ladies for some advice?

We have some friends who have been ttc for ages, little mogster is 2.5 and they had an ectopic when he was a few weeks old, they have been trying ever since and last month they started an IVF cycle, she is due to have her eggs collected on monday and then they put the embryos back either Wednesday or Saturday. Dilemma now is what to do about telling them about our pregnancy?

Have my scan on thuursday so was planning to go public thursday evening so long as we get the all clear at the scan. Now in two minds what to do...

On the one hand feel we should tell them same as everyone else, on the other hand dont want to seem we are rubbing their noses in it IYKWIM. Trouble is if we dont tell them and someone else does that is just wrong, if we tell them it seems a little insensitive but if we wait til they hear about if they have been successful we cant then say oh and by the way we are 14 weeks which is what we will be by the time they find out. Other possibilities come in case they arent successful - but we are thinking full on PMA that they will be - I really hope.

My current inclination is to get OH to tell her OH but dont want to wimp out of the whole situation - what should we do/say? Let me know your thoughts cos I am starting to stress:nope:

Not helped by the fact I feel really :sick: with heartburn at the moment :cry:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Moggy it is a tough situation to be in :hugs: my thoughts would be to tell them before you tell other people.....I have friends who are struggling ttc and are going through treatments etc at the moment, and I told her before we will tell other people. She seems to have taken it well and is showing genuine interest - I just felt it was better coming from me rather than her finding out with everyone else :shrug:

Waiting til you are 14 weeks, well, they may still not be successful (though I certainly hope they are) and it may be harder finding out about it after a bad result than it would be whilst they still don't know their result? Does that make sense?

I hope you find a good solution, just my thoughts/situation there :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Moggymay - I defo wouldnt wait till 14 weeks to tell them..... if successful they could feel you're stealing their thunder or if not may feel a bit resentful.
So i would tell them next week the same time as everybody else (i woudlnt get your oH to do it either) ....so either way they get the time absorb you pregnancy befre they get their result. You could lighten up the mood and maybe mention that it would be great it would be with both of you pregnant at the same time......so it then shows you're still 100% supporting them iykwim.

It might feel a bit awkward but in the long run it's better to tell them next week i think.:hugs:

xx


----------



## moggymay

OH and I have been talking about it tonight and have come to the same conclusion, we will see them the weekend before they find out and would rather they know by then so we can focus on them and supporting them through the results of their cycle whatever the outcome, think they find out a fortnight on Monday so not long, really hoping they get lucky, maybe even they will get twins!

Thanks for the advice Pinkandfluffy and Penguin, it is nice to have someone say what you think especially in a situation like this, really hoping they are lucky this time as dont know how long they have to wait for the next attempt - they get 3 goes here.

Have a great Saturday, will catch you all later tomorrow


----------



## Fish&Chips

I totally agree with the other ladies moggy.. I would try and tell them first before other people so you can guarantee they won't hear it 2nd hand. FX they will be celebrating themselves soon! x


----------



## costgang

hi everyone, did ya mis me? lol, moggy im also witht he others is best to be upfront and tell them before anyone else does. not much happening here, except the snow has been washed away by the rain and i can go out:happydance:, bad news is its meant to be back on tuesday:wacko:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hi ladies :flower:

Been to York today - bit of a nightmare, DH suggested we go by train so he could have a drink at lunch and stuff (I don't drive...). Little did I know there were some buses instead of trains due to railworks so it has been a bit of an epic!

Met up with friends while they were in York - they are normally in Lancaster which is a bit of a journey! Had lunch and a shop about and a nice day :thumbup: she got me some nice baby-related things for Christmas (belated - we've not seen them to swap presents sooner!) some non-alcoholic wine and a lovely little box with things in to record details of pregnancy/baby and memories, really cute.

Now home and SHATTERED!!!!! Hoping you are all having an MS free day :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Your day sounds lovely hun. We went round to friends for a meal and I'm just getting so fed up with making excuses for not eating much and not drinking. I can't wait to let everyone know. x


----------



## MrsMils

Hi Ladies! Moggmay, I agree with the others, best not to tell anyone because they'd probably be upset either way if they found out that you didn't tell them to be sensitive (my sister had this dilemma over christmas, she got engaged on Christmas day when her best friend came back from the US the day before because she'd split up with her fiance (who she's been with for 13 years). She decided to wait a few days before telling her and then her other friends because she didn't want to upset her (but then knew that she'd be really upset if she thought that she hadn't been told because of her situation iykwim?). Hopefully the IVF will be successful and then you can all celebrate together, fingers crossed.

I had my scan on Friday, it all went really well, we saw the heartbeat straight away :happydance: , flashing at 134bpm, she said this was normal? The relief I felt was amazing, after all of the cramps I'd had I was sure something had to be wrong. They've dated me at 7+5 now, due August 31st. DH's face was a picture, August bank holiday is THE busiest day of the year for him at work... whoops! :blush: Anyway, it was SO worth the £99, I've relaxed so much since and am sleeping better already. I've got some pictures, it really does look like a jellybean with a heart sticking out the front! I'll try and get our scanner working this week so I can show you, although its nothing like as amazing as DeDe and pinkandfluffy's pictures!

Off for a walk on the beach with my friends now - two of them want to swim??!! Insane in my opinion, but it will be a giggle watching them! They guessed straight away (one had even bought me a present - 'This little piggy went to Prada' nursery rhymes book!). I'm not that upset that they guessed now I know there's a heartbeat, they're my best friends, so I'd probably tell them if something went wrong anyway.

Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday! We might go to the cinema tonight (me and DH), any suggestions?


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's great news Mrs Mils! Can't wait to see the scan! Mine is next Saturday and I can't wait. I'm getting weird feelings in my lower tummy today, it's only in one spot by my pubic line and almost feels like a bruise. Anyone else had this? x


----------



## penguin77

HI ladies...

pinkandfluffy- sounds like you ahd a great day hun...

fish&chips- I know how you feel about the makign excuses.....i found it sooo hard when expecting Jac...especially as i like my pint - so it felt like i was hiding away for 12 weeks and people were wondering where i was LOL....but this time round it's so much easier to hide as i rarely go out now and have the excuse of looking after Jac.

MrsMils- Glad your scan went well hun...post pics when you can.

Well....i saw my midwife this morning and it went really well. I know her from my last pregnancy so it felt personal which is really nice. She did mention that i can go for a VBAC if i wanted this time ....but i told her i'm edging towards an elective c-section....especially from my last experience and from what ive read up on this week. I'll discuss with a consultant at 32 weeks...but it seems it is my choice which way i want to go. I get to see her before my next scan for bloods and all that...even though i did them all last time.....but it's more to chech my iron levels after having Jac.
My worries about my twinges have gone now and i havent had any spotting of any sorts so i didnt mention anything to her.....i'm convincing myself if i could wait till 12 weeks last time to check on the baby.... i can do it again this time.:thumbup:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

Exactly, not long now anyway - do you have a date to look forward to?

Seems wierd to think last time we waited to the first scan and had no worries etc, this time I am still paranoid and until I see lil one on the screen I still worry he/she could have fallen out - not sure how but YKWIM - I hope - either that or Im going mad.....?

Decision is we will tell them on Thursday evening if all goes well at the scan and then we will tell everyone else after the weekend, that way they get some time to process it before they are confronted by everyone else discussing it...

Only change will be if they have the embryos put back in on the Saturday as we dont want to cause them any stress etc. Hopefully they harvest the eggs tomorrow and they go back in on Weds, she has to rest for 24 hours and then can get up and go so to speak. 

Still worried about doing the right thing but we have to tell everyone at some point and last time everyone knew by now as we told them after the first scan which was 11.6, this time scan is 12.5 so later but hopefully it means we will see more cos B is bigger?

Anyway off to the garden centre with OH and lil mogster now so he can see the bunnies then going to do a spot of puddlejumping as he loves to jump in the puddles and its such a lovely day now be nice to be outside for a change after all the cold!

Have a great day ladies!

Forgot to say :wohoo: for 12 weeks


----------



## penguin77

Fish&chips - sorry hun i missed your post earlier. Hmmmm i dont know....could it actualy be some sort of bruise... in a moment of passion or something? :blush: I worried last week of some localised twinges i had.....felt like i pulled a muscle when i moved over in bed...i still think they're preg related but this morning i felt to the side of my c-section scar and it feels a bit tender and that's where i felt the aches before....maybve somethings going on underneath iykwim ......similar to what you feel maybe :shrug: :wacko:

moggymay - i know what you mean....i dont have the feeling that bubs has fallen out but worried that after all this time nothing will be there iykwim ....like ive imagined it all :wacko: Oh...my scan is on 19th Feb.....less than 5 weeks away....tic toc....
Try not to worry to much about your friends hun...they will be ok (im sure they've dealt with it before if they've come to this point iykwim)...you could end up masking your exciting news and you dont want to do that as this is so special for you.:hugs:
Hope you ahd a good time with the bunnies and puddles :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks hun. It's gone now so I'm not sure what that was all about! xx


----------



## penguin77

Moggymay - :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance: for being 12 weeks ..... sorry i forgot to write it yesterday...me bad...forgive me :blush:

This afternoon is going to be so weird.....i take Jac to Nursery for the first time for 2 1/2 hours for his 1st test run and familiarity time.....it's going to be soooo weird being home alone especially tilll hubby comes home form work at 2.30..:wacko: wish me luck LOL

xx


----------



## moggymay

thanks Penguin, my new one is :wohoo: 3 sleeps!

Jac will have a whale of a time at nursery, it will break your heart to see him if he cries when you leave but then he may bry when you come to take him home cos he doesnt want to leave. He will have a ball with all the other children and he will defo benefit from having to share the adult, good practice for sharing Mummy with lil Penguino or lil Penguinetta :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

How weird.....i was also thinking only 3 sleeps to go today for me...but mine is for going back to work.........boooooo :haha:

I know Jac will be fine.......i don't even think he'll cry at all...and i doubt he will when he gets to realise where he's going on a regular basis iykwim.....he's always been good with people and never been scared to go to someone for hugs attention and all that.......it'll be heartbreaking that he's not bothered that i leave him but better all round.
I love your names for new baby penguin...penguino or Penguinetta :haha: :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

last time around our bump was bambino or bambinetta this time its B!

Hard for you that he wont cry but so much better for him - he will be coming home with pictures he did for Mummy! Im a bit jealous even though lil Mogster draws them for me, when they come home from playgroup with one they did without you it is soo special - even if to the outsider it is just scribble, to a Mummy its is scribble full of love


----------



## penguin77

I know it's good for him...because at a push my parents would probably look after him everyday for me (3 days) but i dont want him to be a burden on them as they are mid 60s .....and i think nursery can be a good thing for Jac to mix with other children and adults. So in this dumb brain of mine i know i'm doing the right thing.

I dropped him off and i had a lump in my throat. :cry:... he looked a bit confused as to where he was and what was happening but he was fine....actually quite nosy :haha:
I think he's having a whale of a time by now :muaha:

If i get a huge smile when i pick him up i'll be happy :hugs:

xx


----------



## moggymay

will lurk to hear all about it :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

He loved it :thumbup:...and they we're so impressed how good/happy he was. Didn't get much of a second glance when i came through the door though....but he was filling his face with a snack :haha: (that's my excuse!)

And they managed to get him to nap which i wasnt sure if he would. I'm so happy it went sooooo well. We have another trial run on Friday morning.......i bet Jac can't wait :haha:
Thanks for the massive encouragement/support moggymay :hugs::hugs:

Oh...next step is swine flu jab tomrrow morning.......i spoke to my mW yesterday and she recommended i wait till 12 weeks to have mine which i was going to do anyway. Are you having yours hun?

xxx


----------



## moggymay

Im having mine soon as I get thru the scan and hit 2nd tri, Mogster had his last week and no side effects at all - just remember the bribery chocolate buttons! Dose of Calpol before bed was all we needed and even that was more us thinking it would help than him wanting it!

Glad he had fun at playgroup, will make it easier for you when you go back to work. Happy baby is happy Mummy and happy Mummy is relaxed and one day nearer her scan of Penguinetta/Penguino!

Panicing now cos flight to states was 1 hour 25 late taking off, if it is the same coming home we may have issues with the scan as the scanroom is child free during the Nuchal Scan and our usual two babysitters are both busy thursday pm.....starting to think I will have to turn up with Mogster and make up story about babysitters children being ill with tummy bug so last minute drop out, fingers crossed everyone that his flight is on time thursday morning!

Any news from anyone else today?

Good luck for tomorrows scans :hugs:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Glad Jac enjoyed it hun :thumbup:

No news from me - telling work next Tuesday as have agreed to let the other girl on my team go first and her scan is on Monday (I am putting it off as long as poss to be honest :haha:)

Work was nice and dull.......lol...these 5 day weeks are killing me had lots of random days off before crimbo lol.... boooooo!!!

Hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Moggymay - I bought the choccy buttons the other day...thanks for the tip hun :thumbup: Try not to worry about the flight...i'm sure he'll make it on time.
:hugs:

xxx


----------



## penguin77

pinkandfluffy said:


> Glad Jac enjoyed it hun :thumbup:
> 
> No news from me - telling work next Tuesday as have agreed to let the other girl on my team go first and her scan is on Monday (I am putting it off as long as poss to be honest :haha:)
> 
> Work was nice and dull.......lol...these 5 day weeks are killing me had lots of random days off before crimbo lol.... boooooo!!!
> 
> Hope you are all well :hugs:

Thanks hun..
I know how you feel.....deep down i dont give a s**t what work thinks but then again i dont want the crappy response either iykwim...i was the same last time though. Don't worry hun it'll be ok. :thumbup:

I'm so glad i'm going back 3 1/2 days...going from 0 day to 5 days would kill me :haha:

xx


----------



## penguin77

HI ladies....

I feel like pretty rubbish today..:cry:.....i have a cold and a sore throat....it came over me really quickly last night. 
Bloody typical....i'm off work for nearly 10 months and nothing....the week i go back to work i get a damn cold....there's something to be said work making me feel like crap :haha:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Glad Jac had a good time hun! Gotta run as have a friend around in a minute but love to you all! x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Booo hope you feel better quickly penguin!!!! :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

how did Jac get on with his piggy jab?

nowt to report here, absolutely shattered cos mogster was up on and off all night then got me up for the day at 6, he has just gone to bed so hoping for a good night tonight...

2 sleeps :wohoo:


----------



## penguin77

Pinkandfluffy-just had a soak in the bath so feeling a bit better now :hugs:

Fishandchips - Did you get any gossip then :haha:

Moggymay- The nurse was a bit slap dash to say the least..i wanted to give Jac a choccy button just before she gave him the jab to destract him.....the silly moo ignored what i said and just stuck the needle in his leg :growlmad: He put out an all mighty scream and sobbed for a few minutes poor thing. He's been fine since though....i hope tomorrow is the same :thumbup:
I'm so excited about your scan...are you going to post your pic hun? :hugs:

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

yay for 2 sleeps moggy!! :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

will post it if can figure how to do it by the rules! Looking forward to it and have been a little more relaxed today about it. Main concern at the moment is that snow is forecast tomorrow around West London and hubby flies into Heathrow first thing thursday....he has to make it home!!!!! 

Nasty nurse Penguin, cant think it would have hurt to wait a sec to give him a button if it meant less upset to Jac! I wonder if it is to do with it being a jab in the thigh and having to pull trousers over the jab site that makes them cry? Mogster has cried at all previous jabs in his thigh but this one they did in his arm and he didnt see it just the buttons packet on the other side.....Hoping little Jac is okay tomorrow and that he doesnt have a rough night tonight.

Pinkandfluffy - dd you get the info re testing and screening etc that you were after? Our scan is a nuchal with bloods too but nothing invasive - am happy to ask questions when I go though if you have anything specific you would like to know...? We just want to be as prepared as poss if there is anything to know so we can get mogster ready. The first time he saw a locum doc at our surgery it was a lovely Nigerian guy, mogster was petrified cos he had such glossy black skin and he was wearing a black suit with dark grey shirt, saw him again the next day he had a pink shirt and no jacket and mogster was all smiles. Preparation seems to be the key with little people so if we can find out things with no risk to bubs then we want to know. 

Another bridge to cross if we are high risk though as do we then go for amnio or just prepare for all eventualities, have seen some heartbreaking posts from those I was in TTC with who have lost little ones to Edwards syndrome and Acrania and I kind of think if bubs was to have no chance I would rather he/she didnt have to suffer the pregnancy only to be born with no chance, I think I would rather we all didnt have to go through the heartache. Its a toughie though cos Downs doesnt phase us but I think it is because we have experience of friends who have a child with Downs, some of the other illnesses screened for worry me but I guess we would cross that bridge if and when we got to it. 

Is it wrong that baby number one we didnt want to know as no risk would cause us to not want to have the baby but this time we want to know because we also have to consider Mogster and the impact of it all on him?

Off to bed so when i wake up it will be 1 sleep - yey!

Night all :hugs:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Makes perfect sense, it certainly makes a difference I think that you already have one LO and the impact it may have on current mogster/things you would need to consider!

I think I just wanted to know what other people were doing really......DH doesn't want to do the nuchal scan......and I think I will go along with that.

I don't know....not seeing midwife til week 15 now.....I have a leaflet somewhere with more info on screening which I may have a read of and think a little more...

It just seemed like everyone was mentioning their nuchal scan and I wondered if I was odd for not having it???? lol.

Was nice hearing other opinions/reasons etc :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

First time around the hospital only did dating scans you had to pay for a nuchal scan, they changed policy last April and now if you just want a dating scan you have to opt out of the nuchal scan which is now free and offered alongside blood tests.

The first time around we had a standard dating scan and it was magical - if you and OH are agreed on not having a Nuchal scan then stick with what you think, you are gonna be a Mummy and you gotta follow your instincts - most sonographers these days point stuff out if there is anything of concern anyway so just relax and enjoy - when is your scan hon?

Really will go to bed soon, just so many posts/threads to keep up with!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Had 12 weeker last week, and at mine it is an opt-in thing apparently, they didn't really even mention it til I asked :shrug: so next one is 20 weeker in March.

Thanks hun, feel a little better about it.

Also passing out as I type, just about caught up with threads lol - happy snoozing (soon to be 1 sleep for you!)


----------



## Piperette

Evening ladies,

8 weeks for us today, yay! :happydance:

And we have got our appointment with the midwife tomorrow and the early scan on Thursday. Really looking forward to both.

I am sending you get well wishes, penguin. :flower:

I hope everyone else is doing fine.


----------



## MamaBird

Hi ladies!

Just wanted to say a quick hello and good luck on all the upcoming appointments and such! I have my first app. with my GP on thursday morning too!!

I haven't been spending much time on BnB lately. First Tri is kinda depressing with so many women having MCs, the September Stars thread is getting kinda crowded and it's hard to keep up so I just scan through what everyone is up to and that's about it! 

Hope all is well with everyone!
xx


----------



## penguin77

Moggymay- I think the jabs must hurt more in the leg..idk. Last night Jac went to bed fine..... then woke up screaming after midnight which is unusual for him. He's only woken up before with a bad dream or when he was going though the worst of his cold. He wasn't just crying.. it was 10 times worse...i cant explain it. It was weird because hubby went to get him from the cot and he was on his tummy screaming trying to get up.....and he never goes on his tummy in there :shrug: 
I didnt have much energy and hubby was getting up for 5.30am so we put Jac in our bed.....he settled down after 5 minutes...and went to sleep about 10 minutes later. He's been ok since....maybe it could have been a bad dream....who knows. 
I didnt know this....you get an NT scan as standard now?
1 more sleep :happydance: 

Piperette- Happy 8 weeks hun :happydance:... and good luck with the early scan :hugs:

Pinkandfluffy - I only did the blood screening at 16 weeks last time.....it came back low risk....dont know if we'd have gone though the amnio if it was high....we'd have made that decision at the time. Will do the same this time too......if it comes back high we either prepare ourselves for the risk or go for the amnio. Like moggy mention we also have to think about Jac and impact on him too.

Mamabird- Good luck with your apptmt tomorrow. I know what you mean about the threads in 1st tri...i only scan though them now...oh and the sept stars ive given up on...far too much going on for my brain :wacko:

Well preparing today to go back to work tomorrow after 10 months...luckily it's for only half a day this week. From next week i'll be doing 3 1/2 days so not too bad. I'm sort of looking forward....but i know it'll feel like ive never been away within a few hours. And i'm going to miss my baby soooo much. But he's with hubby mum tomorrow morning so he'll get loads of attention :thumbup:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 8 weeks today

:hugs:to all
xx


----------



## moggymay

not sure if it is all hospitals but ours changed in April 09, our next nearest hospital offer the Nuchal as standard too. Worth asking your midwife...

Sorry Jac had a rough night, how is he doing today? Mogster is a confirmed tummy or side sleeper now, probably a good thing cos he snores on his back! It sounds very cute on the baby monitor but he does the snore whistle combo which can be quite distracting!

:wohoo: for 8 weeks, all these little milestones are getting us closer. We will be celebrating quite regulalry over the next few weeks with early scans, scans and MW appts all starting to kick in, booked my 16 week apt yest - thats the first one we have where the MW uses the doppler

I think we need a :cake: to celebrate 8 weeks, 1 sleep and all the other news like Piperettes scan, Mamabirds first GP appt, Jac starting nursery/your return to work, everyone being preggers and of course Jacs imminent return to form and good sleeping after the piggy jab - have put a few buttons on the cake so we can pick them off for mogster and Jac :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Awww....how cute that mogster snores :cloud9:
Jac's ok today...i dont think he's 100% but not far off.....he's a bit needy at times but otherwise generally ok...so hopefully he'll sleep through again tonight.
I didnt realise there were so many milestones till you wrote them down......we have a load of buttons here that we can celebarte with too:winkwink:...Mogster and Jac will end up hyperactive :haha:

xx


----------



## moggymay

:happydance:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oooooh best wishes for all upcoming scans!!!! And good luck for the return to work penguin :thumbup:

I think I am maybe a bit constipated (sorry tmi!) today as my stomach is absolutely killing me arrrrrrgh. And DH will come home expecting tea as I have got home before him :dohh:

Hope everyone is good :thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi ladies! Mamabird.. nice to see you on here.. you've been missed! x

Claire - Unfortunately my poor friend is going through a horrible time at the moment. She only got married just over a year ago and her husband has just told her he wants a divorce as he feels 'the spark has gone'. I'm absolutely gutted for her, and with my emotional state, I'm finding it hard to not cry with her. Needless to say we didn't feel it was the right time to tell her our news.

I had my 1st mw appointment today and our lady seems really lovely. Not much more to report other than I'm sooo tired. Can only just managed to maintain the Sept Stars thread and then have no energy to post! xx


----------



## Piperette

Hi ladies,

Well, we went to our MW appointment today. Got lots of information. One thing that slightly changed things: Due to the date of my LMP she has put me down as 12 weeks, although I explained to her about my long cycles and showed her my chart, she said they had to take it from my LMP. So she then immediately made me an appointment for my 12 weeks scan for next week. Which means that I would have two scans within one week and miss out on my "real" 12 week one. I managed to change my Babybond one to week 12 now, so at least we are not missing out on that. It is just that I have seen from your posts what a difference these 3 weeks can make on the screen.

One question: Do all your hospitals offer the NT scans as standard as ours doesn't and I was told the closest one that does it is over an hour away. I think here they first take your bloods and take it from there. Do I need to be concerned, ladies?


----------



## penguin77

pinkandfuffy - thanks hun :hugs:

fishandchips - sorry hun......sounds like your friend is having a real bad time of it....:hugs::hugs: hopefully the OH is having a mini mid life crisis and will pull through it soon...:thumbup:
Dont leave your news too long though or she'll be upset you didnt tell her..at the latest 12 weeks :winkwink:

piperette - They do work from lmp but its daft when you have long cycles :wacko:. my mw calculated my DD as 4th sept.....basically last lmp plus 9 months + 7 days....how daft...last time they calculated using cycle length which would be more accurate for us all. Then again im keeping my date as 1st sept till i get my scan and go from there.
I've tried to find some info and i dont think my hospital does the NT scan either....but i can find out for sure on 9th Feb when i see MW next.

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Emma. I think we'll just tell every one at 12 weeks to play it safe. 

Our hospital does offer the NT scan.. our mw was explaining it all to us today. Basically it is so they can measure the babies neck. The then do a blood test and assess all the information before telling you if you are high or low risk for a baby with down syndrome. Tbh even if we are told we are high risk, it wont make any difference to us so the NT scan isn't really of importance. 

We've found out today though that our local hospital no longer offers a maternity ward! They have a birthing unit but if we had an emergency we would have to travel 30 mins away to another hospital!!! We are seriously thinking of going to another hospital in a different county. It's crazy. x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Piperette said:


> One question: Do all your hospitals offer the NT scans as standard as ours doesn't and I was told the closest one that does it is over an hour away. I think here they first take your bloods and take it from there. Do I need to be concerned, ladies?

Ours doesn't - the nearest hospital that does it is about 40 mins away and we can be referred there if we wanted it.

I would only worry if you really want it doing, in which case your hospital should refer you to the other one :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Fish&Chips said:


> Thanks Emma. I think we'll just tell every one at 12 weeks to play it safe.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I'm Claire not Emma....unless you were talking to someone else.....
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> xx


----------



## penguin77

First 1/2 day back at work went ok. First few hours we're a fuzz but soon settled in...it's crazy how quickly you get back into routine :wacko:

Off now till Monday :happydance::happydance:

Am thinking i need to keep this pregnancy a secret a bit longer than planned with work.....i want to ditch the extra 1 1/2 hours i do over 3 days but they need to make sure i can still get the work done so evaluate the situation over a month. I have a feeling if i tell them i'm preggers again it might be a blatant no.....so will see how it goes. Then again i'm not going to worry as i'll do the extra 1 1/2 hour on my half day if need be.

Fishandchips - that's crazy they dont have a maternity unit...then again i would rather travel futher afield to a hospital that can look after you and baby properly than a half hearted attempt form one which isnt really equipped iykwim.

xx


----------



## moggymay

Pic from today :happydance:


----------



## penguin77

Aww hun...how gorgeous :cloud9::cloud9:
.......everything went well then? Did hubby make it? Have your dates changed?
So many questions i know..:blush:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## moggymay

All fine, hubby made it and mogster came into the room, they havent changed my dates but didnt expect it really cos when they did last time they were a month out! They said 13th August and he came 12th July!!!!

We are all excited but was worried when first went into the room but first thing they did was show us bubs - even heard the heartbeat, so cute!

All excited to reach the next scan now which is mid-March - :wohoo:


----------



## penguin77

I'm so happy everything was ok :happydance::happydance:. I'm sure little mogster is getting excited now too. :thumbup:

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Beautiful scan pic hun!!! :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Moggy that pic is amazing!!!!

Claire.. opps... I can only blame my pregnancy brain!!!! I agree with you, I think we are going to go to a hospital in a different county as it's too much of a risk otherwise. Blimen budget cuts... grr!

xx


----------



## MrsMils

Great scan picture! So glad he made it back in time!


----------



## moggymay

who is next scan, want to get excited/nervous again, its like having multiple babies but only having to face one actual birth IYKWIM - actually the birth doesnt worry me its the thought of stitches again and the needle with the local anaesthetic down there.....*shudder*


----------



## MamaBird

Well I had my first prenatal appointment today and my new Dr. is fantastic! Very nice!! Also he did decide to send me for an early dating scan and I was able to book it for Saturday!! So in less than 48 hours we will be able to see if bean is where it's supposed to be etc...


----------



## penguin77

Mamabird - Good luck with the scan tomorrow hun. 

Well it seems that i'm the only one that hasn't had a scan yet (or soon) ...i have another 4 weeks to wait :cry::cry:

xx


----------



## moggymay

:hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep mine's Saturday too!! At 3.30pm UK time so won't be able to report back until the evening! I'm scared and excited! Do you think it'll have to be internal at 8 weeks? x


----------



## MamaBird

Fish&Chips said:


> Yep mine's Saturday too!! At 3.30pm UK time so won't be able to report back until the evening! I'm scared and excited! Do you think it'll have to be internal at 8 weeks? x

When I booked my scan yesterday, the nurse gave me the sheet of paper with the instructions about how much water to drink etc...but she said if that wasn't clear enough they would make me empty my bladder and then do a vaginal scan so there is a possibility. :?

But hopefully both of our beans will come up on the screen right away and there won't be a need for an internal scan! BTW you are 5 hours ahead of me so you are getting your scan first. And I am getting mine at 5:30 your time! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMils

penguin77 said:


> Mamabird - Good luck with the scan tomorrow hun.
> 
> Well it seems that i'm the only one that hasn't had a scan yet (or soon) ...i have another 4 weeks to wait :cry::cry:
> 
> xx

It'll be worth the wait!! :hugs: I only had an early one because I'm Mrs Paranoid/Stresshead! I think my poor DH preferred to fork out the £ rather than listen to my ridiculous worries constantly! 

MamaBird and Fish&Chips - I drank so much water before the scan that I was in pain waiting for my appointment, which was running 30 minutes late :dohh:, so I ended up going to the loo 5 minutes before. I was convinced that I'd therefore need an internal but when she scanned me the first thing she said was that my bladder was ridiculously full! We did see the heartbeat straight away though, which was the biggest relief I think I have ever felt!

Enjoy your scans! Can't wait to hear the reports!


----------



## moggymay

I drank too much and they had to ask me to pee to get a better picture, they then let me pee again before they did the photo pics so they got a better view of bubs for picture purposes than for measuring. It is amazing, wish I was going again soon! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi ladies, my scan went well but don't want to post a pic until we hear back from Mamabird. Hope everything went well hun x


----------



## MamaBird

I'm back!!!! I'm finally back home and everything was fantastic!!!! :happydance:

I am not tough like some other ladies on here....I cried 3 times in the span of 10 minutes! lol DH wasn't far behind either! :hugs:

We saw bean!! Measuring at 8w1d (1.13cm) and I am 8w2d today so that's awesome! Also we heard the heartbeat!!! :cloud9: 167bpm!!!

Here is our little B!!!

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/FirstUltrasound.jpg

xx


----------



## Piperette

Fish&Chips and MamaBird, I am so pleased for you both that your scans went well and you got to see your little beans. :thumbup:

MamaBird, little bean is adorable.

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## moggymay

Very tired here, we have been considering what car to change to as we will need more boot space when number 2 arrives as 2 cars seats means the back seat is no go for excess stuff!

Piperette when is your scan, thought it was very soon?

Lovely pic Mamabird, looking forward to seeing yours Fish&chips

Is Jac all better now Penguin? Hope so, Mogster has conjunctivitis so he is a little grumpy and hates the drops! Almost as much as we hate pinning him down to put them in!

Have fab evening and special sunday all xx


----------



## Piperette

Moggymay, sorry to hear about mogster being unwell. Hope the drops make him feel better soon.

Our private scan was originally planned for last Thursday, but as the midwife dated me 12 weeks instead of the 8 weeks due to my long cycle, she booked me the NHS scan for next Wednesday. Didn't really see the point in having two scans within less than a week especially as we are paying for one, so postponed the private one until the real 12 weeks. So 1st scan is on Wednesday, very excited, but also a little nervous.


----------



## Piperette

Has anyone heard from DeDe recently? Not seen her on here for a wee while.:shrug:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all, Mamabird I'm so glad your scan went well too!!! I tried not to cry as I kept moving and they kept loosing the picture!! lol. Well I'm pleased to introduce little fishy!!

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/cropped.jpg

He/she measured 8w and was 1.64cm long. According to FF I was 8+2 yesterday so it's about right! We didn't measure the heartbeat but we saw it and the ladies said it was lovely and strong! We are both over the moon!

xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Lovely scan pics ladies - so pleased everything went well.

Have had a nice weekend at my parents, they bought me one of those big johnsons boxes from the asda baby event :haha: bless em.

Had a lovely day on Saturday at my mums shop card making with my friends, and then out for tea to Chiquitos (which - TMI alert - I'm sort of pleased to say seems to have helped with my constipation :rofl:).

Off back home today and over to the MILs for tea :happydance:

Dreading work tomorrow as it's the enrolment day for my course and have been pretty much left to it.....cross your fingers I don't muck it up :haha:

Hope you have all enjoyed your weekends - looking forward to the next scan piccies! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks P&F. Glad you've had a great weekend. I can't wait until we get to 12 weeks so that we can tell people and start buying things! We've had a lovely weekend too.. mainly due to seeing little Fishy!

No I haven't heard from De De.. hope she's ok. Oh and good luck for Weds!


----------



## Piperette

Fish&Chips, your scan picture is gorgeous. Understandable that you are both over the moon.

Can't wait for Wednesday now. :coffee:


----------



## costgang

evening all, not been around much,josh keeping me busy and im soooo tired,its unreal!!! got midwife weds, what a joy she is, i ahd her last time and she retired halfway through, but now shes back, aint i lucky:haha: congrats on all your scans, i cant wait,well i kind of can, coz this will be my last 1, does that make sense? i promise to try to b good and check in regular from now on:blush:


----------



## Piperette

Hi costgang, nice to see you. :flower:


----------



## penguin77

Hi ladies :flower:

Fish&chips / Mamabird - Beautiful scan pics....:cloud9::cloud9:

Moggymay - Hope mogster is better soon :hugs: We'll also need to think about a bigger car at some point too...i suppose it'll be our only real expense this time..but a big one :wacko: 
Jac has been better but i think he's got a bug today.....he's only managed to keep down his breakfast today...his bedtime bottle he managed to keep down but only drank 3 1/2oz out of an usual 8 :nope: hope he's better tomorrow poor thing. 

pinkandfluffy - glad you saturday tea did the trick :rofl::rofl:

costgang-aww..make sure you make the most of the scan then :hugs:

piperette-good luck for wednesday :thumbup: I hope DeDe is ok :shrug:

Monday tomorrow and back to work .....roll on august :haha:

xx


----------



## costgang

penguin,:hugs: 4 jac


----------



## moggymay

Hope Jac bit brighter today, Mogster still suffering with his eyes, the drops arent seeming to do much? Poor little man woke up in the night and his eye was glued shut :nope: bit of cool boiled water helps in the dy but last night he got mummys finger cleaning it! Nice! :thumbup:

Still struggling on the car front, we looked this weekend at an Avensis and decided the seatbelt tension thing would bug us too much so ruled that out. Were tempted to look at Kia Ceed SW but it was soooo plasticy we ruled that out. Last one we looked at was Octavia Scout but wondering if we really need 4x4 estate? How can little people need to have so much c%&p? :shrug:

If we could just bypass the time where we need a travel cot and buggy when we go away we would be able to keep our car but guess the bigger they get the more stuff you seem to cart around! Need to find a money tree or win the lottery I think.:dohh:

Anyway off to Clap n Sing later - will be quiet as everyone seems to have chicken pox so have texted around to see who will be there - no fun for mogster if it is all little babies as he likes to have someone to run round with at the start - maybe a trip to the market will be more fun as he can have a walk round and point at stuff then! Who knew carrots and bananas could be so thrilling to a 2 year old???:shrug: More fun than my stuff on the to do list......:dishes::laundry::hangwashing::juggle:

Who knows but hope you all have a good day - not long now for you Piperette :winkwink:


----------



## DeDe80

Hi Ladies, 

Thanks for asking about me Piperette, I have been so busy lately with work, school, and DD. I just started back graduate school this semester and I have to adjust myself to the new workload. I am planning my DD a party for her 11th birthday party for Friday. I am having her a really big party with all the trimmings, since this will be her last birthday as the only child. She is really excited. 

Fish&chips & Mamabird, I just love the scan pics. :happydance:

Penguin, I hope Jac is doing better. I know going back to work must be a real drag. I just can't believe how long you all get for maternity leave. Here in the states we only get between 6 to 12 weeks. I wish I could do the 9 months. 

Moggymay, I hope Mogster feels better real soon. I hope you find the right car soon. I know what you mean about the list of things that you have to :juggle:. 

Costgang & Piperette, hope the scans go well and can't wait to see the pics.

I hope I didn't miss anyone, as I tried to go back and read through the posts. I'll be sure to start checking in more.

xoxo

P.S. I just realized I have moved up a box in my signature. :yipee:


----------



## Piperette

DeDe, glad to hear that you are okay. :flower:


----------



## moggymay

Piperette my brain is mush - is your scan Weds? What time? Im excited to see the next B&F pic :yipee:

Giving up looking at cars for tonight - too confusing!


----------



## penguin77

Moggymay - Hope mogster will have a better night of it tonight and eyes start to clear up for him poor thing.:hugs: 
I agree Cars are too confusing.....far too mnay to pick from and the one you would really like is usually over budget LOL good luck hun..:thumbup:

DeDe80 - Gald your ok even though you sound mega busy. Believe me the past 9 months ahs felt like 12 weeks....it's gone by soooo quickly you wouldnt believe :nope: Hope DD has the best birthday party ever :happydance:

Costgang/Piperette - Hi :flower:

Jac is better today but i don't think he's 100% over it yet.....he was a bit flat when i picked him up and didnt really perk up till about 10 minutes before his night time wash.,and we've had a couple of runny nappies too :nope: I suppose it hasnt helped with a new routine today with me back in work all day either....will see what tomorrow brings.
I dont feel too good now either.....dont think it's MS as i havent had it for over a week.....am i coming down with what Jac's had?? I hope not ahving only gone back to work.......

:hugs:
xx


----------



## penguin77

Urgh....had the most awful night....went to bed at 9pm as i felt horrible. Then from 12am have had to run to the bathroom loads of times......to throw up amongst other things....sorry tmi.
Then around 5 am hubby has also been ill so out little stomach bug has gone through the house. Have had to stay at home having only being back 1 1/2 days..:nope: Jac is better but both of us feel like crap. Hoping it passes soon.
:hugs:
xxx


----------



## moggymay

Hope so too Penguin but good news Jac is better :happydance:

You will be 9 weeks tomorrow - maybe something else to focus on? Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

:wohoo: reached 30% on my pregbar :cloud9:and got letter confirming combined blood and scan results from Nuchal Scan - says we have less than 1 in 10000 chance of being affected by Downs or the other things they test for. It is a relief to be low risk cos means we can get Mogster really excited about bubs and then when we know the flavour we can work on gettting little bots for bubs and he can help :yipee:

1 sleep til your scan Piperette :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBird

moggymay said:


> Hope so too Penguin but good news Jac is better :happydance:
> 
> You will be 9 weeks tomorrow - maybe something else to focus on? Hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> :wohoo: reached 30% on my pregbar :cloud9:and got letter confirming combined blood and scan results from Nuchal Scan - says we have less than 1 in 10000 chance of being affected by Downs or the other things they test for. It is a relief to be low risk cos means we can get Mogster really excited about bubs and then when we know the flavour we can work on gettting little bots for bubs and he can help :yipee:
> 
> 1 sleep til your scan Piperette :thumbup:

Moggy!!! That is such great news!!!! I'm so happy for you and the little one!! So when did all of these tests take place? DH and I also want to get the NT scan and bloods done to test for downs, neural tube defects and such. I'm not 100% on how it works though.

When we were at the GPs office last week we told him we wanted to do the screening so he filled out a form and said it would be faxed to Toronto and then they would call us and let us know what we had to do. So I have no idea when to go for bloods or the scan etc...

Well Congrats again on the amazing news!!


----------



## moggymay

Scan was done 21/1 and bloods done straight after, the sonographer said we had a low risk but couldnt give figures etc until bloods were done. The nurse doing the bloods said it would be 2-3 weeks cos they go to another bigger hospital nearby but the letter came this morning so 3pm Thurs = test and 9am Tues = result (very quick IMO)

Big relief to know all is okay, we could be that 1 but sure something would have shown in the scan as it was a good 20-25mins long.

Had my first real proper craving last night - it was ten to nine and I wanted LILT so OH trundled off to the local garage to get me some only to find they had fanta, coke or sprite but no lilt :nope: got some this morning after playgroup but few sips and didnt want any more :shrug:

Currently making lasagne as I am desperately trying to persuade Mogster that we dont have to have spaghetti every week - it is his favourite but can only have it so often! Hopefully he will see it is very similar so polish it off nice n quick.....will keep you posted!

If you have seen docs Im sure you will hear soon about the scan, they like to get you in for it about 12+4 or 12+5 incase your dates are slightly out, that way you are still in the ideal window for measurement. Makes it often a later scan than the standard dating scan, bonus is bubs is little bigger so doing more, also cos of all the measuring you get to watch bubs for longer! :happydance:

Im sure it is worth chasing the scan folks if you get to 10 weeks and havent heard anything, they may be able to tell you over the phone by then when your appt is even if the letter hasnt got to you yet. It is so exciting all the upcoming scans - cant wait for more pics!

Off to finish the lasagne, sauces are done so just a case of layering it up then whack it in the oven later. Think it is time for me n mogster to have a sit down and a story:coffee:

Have a good day all - hope youre feeling better Penguin?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Lots of good news I see - except poor penguin hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Told my team leader today and to be fair, her and my team already suspected so it went pretty well :thumbup:

And the good news is I get all my time off for appointments - midwife said legally they have to give me two hours paid, but because I live so far from work that wouldn't cover it and I thought I might have to make it up on flexi-time, but they let me have the full afternoon or whatever so that is good.

And when I said about my thyroid and tiredness etc she said if I struggle let her know and I can change my hours so I don't go in early or stay late etc which was really nice.

Happy Tuesday ladies - looking forward to the next scan piccies from you soon!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Great news P&F and Moggy. Hope you feel better soon Claire x


----------



## Piperette

moggymay, yes, our appointment is tomorrow afternoon. Really looking forward to it and excited about it.

penguin, sorry to hear that you have now all got the stupid bug. :hugs:

pink&fluffy, good news that your news went down well.

Everyone else :flower:

Had a *really* early night last night as I had a terrible headache, but didn't want to take anything, so ended up having our tea in bed and stayed there. I was glad that it was finally gone this morning.

According to my calculation we are 9 weeks today. :happydance:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Happy 9 weeks, and best wishes for the appointment tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy 9 weeks Piperette!


----------



## costgang

hello girlies:flower:, hope your all ok today? got my booking appointment today:happydance:,is any one else tired?:sleep::sleep: seriously ive been going to bed with the kids at like 8pm! and still dont want to get up in the morning, wherbout do you work p&f? i workat tesco express, going back in 10 weeks,:wacko:still only got do 6 weeks then im off again:haha::haha:


----------



## penguin77

Moggymay - :happydance::happydance: for the NT results........hows little mogster..are his eyes better now? Jac is fully recovered so thats a good thing :thumbup: OH...and lasagne is my favourite....just like mogster and spag bol- i would have it everyday of the week if i could:haha:

Pink&fluffy - glad everything went ok with work hun :thumbup:

Piperette - :happydance::happydance: for being 9 weeks....same for a few of us today i think..

Fish&chips/Mamabird - Hello :hugs:

costgang- only 6 weeks of work....absolutelly love it :haha::haha: and jealous of cousre LOL


Well.....feeling a bit better today so made it into work......if i hadnt just come back i probably would have taken it off.....but hey i'm just taking my time getting into the swing of things anyway. Thanks for all the well wishes :hugs: Hubby has taken today off too.....lucky bugger LOL

xx


----------



## costgang

i love lasagne, the one i make at home withthe ragu sauce coz it tatse well nice, ben likes it too, well, the cheeky midwife said i was overweight!!!:growlmad: as if i needed her to tell me that:haha:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

costgang said:


> hello girlies:flower:, hope your all ok today? got my booking appointment today:happydance:,is any one else tired?:sleep::sleep: seriously ive been going to bed with the kids at like 8pm! and still dont want to get up in the morning, wherbout do you work p&f? i workat tesco express, going back in 10 weeks,:wacko:still only got do 6 weeks then im off again:haha::haha:

I work at the Uni in student support so to be fair it's not a mega difficult or physical job, at least you don't have to go back for long I guess, I am knackered too and can't imagine doing some of the more physical / stood up all the time jobs I have done before I am falling asleep as soon as I get home :haha:


----------



## MamaBird

Happy 9 weeks Claire!!!!!


----------



## moggymay

Happy 9 weeks to the 9 weekers :yipee: I got to 4 box :wohoo:


----------



## DeDe80

Hi Ladies, 

Piperette, can't wait to see your scan pics today. Hope everything goes well.

Moggymay, I am happy about your NT results. Hope Mogster is doing better.

Costgang, I stay tired constantly. I have to literately keep my eyes open at work and school.

Penguin, glad you are feeling better. I know that it's hard dealing with a stupid bug and Jac at the same time. 

Hello to the rest of you ladies, hope everyone is having a good day. Keep us updated on those scans and doc appt.

xoxo


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Box 4 omg moggy look at you racing away!!!!

:yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## costgang

does anyone know where jetters is? hope shes ok:flower:


----------



## moggymay

a while back she was due to move so maybe she isnt online just yet?

lurking for piperettes scan pics....

Is the Penguin household better now?

Hope you all had a wicked wednesday - we found a car!


----------



## penguin77

Mamabird - thanks hun :hugs:

Piperette - Hope the scan went well.......remembert to post pics asa p :thumbup:

Moggymay - :dance::dance::dance: for getting to box 4...show off :haha:
Feeling a lot better this afternoon....managed to have a proper tea today so things are defo getting better :thumbup: What car have you decided on then?
:hugs:

DeDe80- Feeling a lot better today thanks :hugs: Hope your ok and not too busy. 


xxx


----------



## Piperette

Good evening ladies,

Well, we are back. Scan went great, we saw the little jellybaby and its wee heartbeat. They moved our date by 4 days to 04/09/2010.

Only just got back in the house as we had a midwife's appointment straight after.

Sorting out the pic at the moment, will upload as soon as I can.

OH is all made up 'cause it looks like the wee bean is playing football on the pic.:winkwink:

One little dampener: They also found a fibroid in my womb, but apparently it is very common and nothing to worry about as long as they keep an eye on it. :sad1: And it is only small by all accounts.


----------



## Piperette

There you go, ladies. Our little jellybaby. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







27012010011 Resized.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## costgang

aw congrats on your scan pip, your due day is same as mine :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Claire! And happy 9 weeks!

Pip - what a lovely scan pic! So clear. Congratulations.

Hi to everyone else.. I know I'm being rubbish with my posts lately but I'm also absolutely shattered.

We are telling my DH's parents, brother and sister-in-law on Friday! It's very exciting. I might not post again before then as my friend is coming over tomorrow evening, the one who is going through a divorce. So if I don't speak to you before, have a lovely weekend!

Oh and a pre-emptive happy 9 weeks to you Mamabird!! Yay to the next box! x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Awesome pic :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Piperette - Beautiful pic hun :cloud9::cloud9:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Gorgeous pic - very clear and very cute! :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

F&C- Thanks hun. Make sure you get plenty of rest :hugs: Give your friend some huge hugs too...poor thing.

Moggymay- How's little mogster now? Which car did you decide on?

:hugs:
xx


----------



## DeDe80

Piperette, what a lovely scan pic. Very clear. :dance: :dance:


----------



## moggymay

We got an Octavia vRS in racing metalic blue - it really shifts and it has a huge boot space for all our cr*p! Pick it up week on Saturday so have to say goodbye to my beloved Foxy (current car)

How are you doing today? How many sleeps til your scan?


----------



## penguin77

Woohooo sounds very cool...and fast LOL. I'm doing ok today...finished work lunchtime so off now till monday :happydance:
Mostly rcovered from the bug so that's a good thing....i think i feel more 'tender' because of the pregnancy to be honest as hubby is ok today....i still have moments where i feel a bit ropey but nothing serious iykwim. 

Oh...and a thousand sleeps till my scan ....well it feels like it :haha: It's 3 weeks tomorrow so i think 21 sleeps :wacko:

Is mogster better?

:hugs:
xx


----------



## moggymay

pretty much, still using the drops cos he has red eyes still but the gunk has gone for the most part....

Think it hits harder cos youre preggers and your body is focusing on looking after bubs. still gives you a bit of a slower return to work so you get used to it gradually...
Ooh 21 sleeps, its like having an advent calendar :yipee: not long and it will fly by!

Friend of ours had her nuchal scan today - she is due the same day as me now :wohoo: how bizarre is that? Wonder how close they will actualy be born?

Ventured into 2nd tri yesterday and today, bit more positive than 1st tri IYKWIM but they all seem late 2nd tri so lots of discussions of what sex theyre having and buying bits for him/her. Still prefer the buddy threads and still havent left the ttc group....:shrug:


----------



## penguin77

Glad to hear his eyes are getting better :thumbup:
I think i need to have some choccys everyday then if you think it's like an advent calendar :blush: maybe Jac will share his buttons with me...will ahve to sweet talk him LOL

I dont venture into 1st tri that much either...i think i focus on the lovely ladies here instead...it's a lot more personal ...and it feel like i have friends that ive known for years iykwim so much prefer it.

You and your friend might have babies the same day you never know....then again you could end up being 3-4 weeks apart if one goes early and the other late....

Hows your friend with the IVF treatment...did you manage to tell her and has she had some news or is it still early days?

:hugs:
xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just jumped on quickly and Claire, we have our 12 week scan on the same day! x


----------



## moggymay

we told her, she finds out if they have been successful on the 5th, hopefully no Af will arrive before then as we are seeing them on the 6th...They are really pleased and have now got the added pleasure of teasing us for our car choice - I love it!

Friend with same EDD is planning a home borth, we have to go to the hospital as mogster was prem and had GBS on him, I was clear but have to have antibiotics during labour as precaution, also having consultant led care this time just in case as they are wary of another early one but as mogster was very quick this one could just pop out in less than an hour - eek!

Off to bed now as very tired - havent done all that much today just bit of housework, washing and beds, footie tomorrow so need my sleep!


----------



## Jetters

Hi everyone!! Long time no see from me, i'm finally settled in my (much nicer) new flat with internet at last.

I've had a few scans (dating, nucheal and then another as first was unclear) and i'm completely and utterly in love with how REAL this pregnancy feels to me now. I've got a new EDD- August 9th- and I celebrated hitting 12 weeks by hitting the shops and telling everyone :D

Hope you're all doing well- I'm going to catch up reading this thread and see how everyone has been getting on!!!

:hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Fish&Chips said:


> Just jumped on quickly and Claire, we have our 12 week scan on the same day! x


:happydance::happydance: HOW COOL IS THAT...3 WEEKS TODAY :thumbup:

:hugs:
XXX


----------



## Piperette

Hi Jetters. :flower:

Nice to see you are back and all settled in your nice new flat now.

Sounds like you had an exciting feew weeks with scans and letting people know.

Don't forget to post some pics of your scans. :winkwink:


----------



## Piperette

Just realised that I need to update the EDD in my signature.


----------



## penguin77

Moggymay- You shouldnt be playing footie in your condition :rofl::rofl: sorry - i couldnt resist :dohh:

Jetters- Welcome back :flower: Glad you like your new flat...like piperette mentioned...post your pics when you get the chance :thumbup:

Piperette - Hi hun...you doing ok? :hugs:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Footie was FAB!!!! We love it but then it is toddler football and the full game drives me mad as I am a rugby girl. Mogster is too young for rugby as yet but give him time.

Glad you are back Jetters, and new flat sounds like youre more settled now, you can start to show bubs around...have you any pics from your scans? Be great to see them :thumbup:

Yay for the three weeks today - exciting stuff.

Home alone with mogster tonight as OH off out with workmates, I figured I would be shattered by the time we even ordered so seemed silly to pay babysitter when I could stay with him, trashy tv and feet up for me tonight, hoping mogster has a good night. Off to do bedtime story now as sounds like OH just got him out of the bath!

Happy weekend!


----------



## Piperette

Just thought I'd let the "Piperette's Cycle Buddies" know that FrenchFries also got her BFP. There is a thread about it in the 1st trimester.


----------



## penguin77

:football: Piperette - thats great news.:happydance: will nosey into 1st tri now......

Moggymay - I'm a footie girl through and through-:football: i love it...absolutely hate rugby :haha: We have fun in our house as i'm Man Utd and hubby is Man City.....so there is already a battle to brainwash poor Jac :wacko:

Oh and i forgot.......my little boy is 9 months old today..he's growin up way too fast :cry:

xx


----------



## MrsMils

Hello everyone! Glad to hear everyone is feeling better - and Piperette - fab picture! Thats really clear isn't it?! :happydance:

I've been off the radar for a few days, busy and shattered. Last couple of days I haven't felt pregnant at all though - bloating seems to be going and amazingly I still haven't had any morning sickness??!!! :shrug: I'm usually a pretty queasy/sicky type of person so thought I'd definitely be in for a bout of it - maybe its still to come? Does anyone else have days when they don't feel pregnant at all?

Also - quick question - how long does it usually take for a scan appointment to come through after visiting the midwife? I have an appointment on Tuesday when I'll be 10 weeks and ideally would love to have my 12 week scan before we go away with friends so we can tell them.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Piperette

MrsMils, I think the midwife will book one for you for 12 weeks as soon as you see her. My midwife actually rang them to arrange the appointment while I was there.

Just tell her what dates would be best for you and I am sure she will try to accomadate.


----------



## MrsMils

Piperette said:


> MrsMils, I think the midwife will book one for you for 12 weeks as soon as you see her. My midwife actually rang them to arrange the appointment while I was there.
> 
> Just tell her what dates would be best for you and I am sure she will try to accomadate.

Thanks! I keep realising how clueless I am about all of this!!! I was just worried that with the postal system etc it could be several weeks before an appointment came through.

Even now my bloating seems to have gone I'm still a lot 'wider' at the waist if you know what I mean :blush: and my boobs are much bigger, so I think close friends are starting to suss, even though I don't have a bump as such! (I know they'll know something is up when we go away for a week and I don't drink/eat my usual food/have to take naps...!)


----------



## penguin77

MrsMils - Glad to see you back :flower: I think my bloat is going too....and my BBs have grown so much this week ...Again!!! I think i need to look for new Bra's again in the next week.
When i was pregannat with Jac i thought my closest friend from work had sussed me but she didnt have a clue.....you might be suprised by the same...stuff that you think is obvious might not be the case when people dont know iykwim...

I forgot to mention my latest craving yesterday......pasta.....yum yum . Had macaroni cheese on thursday and spaghetti yesterday. Not all that fussed about it today so it might have passed already :haha:.

Have a great weekend ladies :hugs:
xx


----------



## MrsMils

penguin77 said:


> MrsMils - Glad to see you back :flower: I think my bloat is going too....and my BBs have grown so much this week ...Again!!! I think i need to look for new Bra's again in the next week.
> When i was pregannat with Jac i thought my closest friend from work had sussed me but she didnt have a clue.....you might be suprised by the same...stuff that you think is obvious might not be the case when people dont know iykwim...
> 
> I forgot to mention my latest craving yesterday......pasta.....yum yum . Had macaroni cheese on thursday and spaghetti yesterday. Not all that fussed about it today so it might have passed already :haha:.
> 
> Have a great weekend ladies :hugs:
> xx

That could well be true - fingers crossed! I think I'm so paranoid about people guessing that I'm acting shifty!!! We're having a weekend in London next weekend so I'm bra shopping then and possibly having a sneaky peek at maternity jeans when I'm there, the selection of things like that are limited when you live in the wilds of Norfolk...

I'm not having any particular cravings (still massively keen on loads of fruit & veg, when usually I have a really sweet tooth), but my appetite is massive - I will eat a huge meal and then a couple of hours later want to eat all over again! I had a bit of a pasta phase too, try some gnocchi to mix it up a bit, I counted the 'potato' part of that as one of my 5 a day!:haha:

Has anyone else got yet more snow? We haven't got much but its settled.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Welcome back Jetters and congratulations on your new flat! Yey to telling people and being 12 weeks.. 3 weeks to go for me!

Claire, Pasta is one of the main things I've gone off of.. particularly macaroni cheese!! It used to be one of my favourite dishes so it's come as a bit of a shock! 

Well we told my in-laws this weekend and then decided to tell my two sisters earlier today. They were over the moon! It's so nice that our close family know now. Only 3 weeks until we can tell everyone and I can't wait. Claire, that is so cool that we are having our scan on the same day. What time is yours? Mine is first thing and I have the day off so hopefully I'll be posting pics soon after!

Oh and telling sisters etc definitely has it's benefits as it seems we are being kitted out fully! We've been promised car seats, cots, travel cots... etc etc! 

xxx


----------



## Jetters

Fab Fish&chips, lucky you!!! I also have completely gone off pasta which I usually looooooove! Funny eh :D


----------



## penguin77

F&C - Mine is at 2pm ..... so you'll be on here before I go :haha: Yey for telling family. Me and hubby were talking yesterday and we think we're going to wait till after the scan to tell anybody. We told family at around 10 weeks last time as we had to tell hubbys sister at 6 weeks when we were on holiday together...and we didnt think it was fair for her to keep it a secret from the rest of the family any longer. Nobody knows this time so it isnt an issue and i want to keep quiet in work till around 14 weeks anyway as i've only just gone back :blush: One problem though....i'm already in mat pants and my belly is growing...having to wear baggy stuff....hoping nobody susses me out.:thumbup:

Monday again tomorrow :growlmad:
xx


----------



## costgang

i had a really bad weekend,half my tooth fell out:growlmad: and now ive got to go to the dentist, and i dont want to go, im soooo scared, i just:cry: yesterday,and then my oh says its not that bad, youve had babies the dentist will be easy, seriously, id have a baby anyday rather than the dentist


----------



## moggymay

me too! Although I would rather not have the local anaesthetic needle before the stitches afterwards! Maybe they could make a spray on local just for use when you are having stitches after the birth. Labour doesnt scare me this time that needle does!

Hope the dentist can sort you out quickly and painlessly as possible :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh no costgang you poor thing! I hate the dentist too. Just got my maternity exemption card through the post so at least I don't have to pay for the pleasure for a while! x


----------



## Jetters

Poor you Costgang!!! And F&C, how did you get that? Nobody's even mentioned it to me yet, and I spent £140 having the tiniest thing done to my tooth last week!


Also, I think I have finally figured out how to do photos! 
I was so happy at how 'babylike' Bean looks already.

I am 13 weeks today and feel VERY pregnant now, heheee!
:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







littlesquishy12weeks2.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## costgang

hi jetters, i got my form of my midwife,you send it away and getv your card in post


----------



## DeDe80

Lovely pic, Jetters. Very clear. I know you are over the moon.:cloud9:


----------



## moggymay

Gorgeous pic Jetters, bubs looks like he/she has a drink in his/her hand or that he/she is waving to catch your attention. So cute :thumbup:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Fish&Chips said:


> Oh no costgang you poor thing! I hate the dentist too. Just got my maternity exemption card through the post so at least I don't have to pay for the pleasure for a while! x

Is it the same card as for prescriptions? And if so do you need to have it for the dentist stuff? I never bothered sending mine off as I get free prescriptions anyway (underactive thyroid) but wasn't sure about the dentist side?

My FIL is my dentist anyway so it's never been a problem but would rather do it through the books if it's getting paid for lol. :shrug:


----------



## Jetters

Yeah you get free dental care too :)

Thanks everyone, I love my pics, they are so clear! Now just can't wait to find out the sex so I can buy more than just neutral colours!!


----------



## penguin77

Jetters - love the scan pic.....it's so clear its incredible :cloud9::cloud9:

We get prescriptions free in Wales anyway..so i never bothered with the exemption card last time....and as far as i gathered as I'm a private patient in my dental surgery i would still have to pay all the fees anyway.....dental only becomes free if your registered as an NHS patient i think. :shrug:

xxx


----------



## penguin77

Well today hasnt been all that good......i've had pink/brown tinged CM today....not a lot but enough to notice (sorry if tmi). I never had any spotting or anythign when expecting Jac.....so it's making me very anxious and worried at the moment.:cry:
Oh..and i haven't had any :sex: in the past few days either so it's not that :blush:

I'm going to see how it goes tomorrow/thursday and maybe get in touch with my MW. It's difficult as i dont want work to find out so woulnt be able to get to a midwife till Thursday afternoon unless i phone the hospital.
IDK...what do you think ladies.....i hope i'm worrying over nothing.


xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh Claire I hope everything is ok. My sister told me on Sunday that it's quite common to spot around week 10 so maybe it's just that. FX.

Jetters.. yep it's the same card for free prescriptions and dentist appointments. The midwife gave me the form which I sent off. Also, your scan is amazing!!! It's a baby!! I'm so used to seeing little beans! Amazing. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh Claire I hope everything is ok. My sister told me on Sunday that it's quite common to spot around week 10 so maybe it's just that. FX.

Jetters.. yep it's the same card for free prescriptions and dentist appointments. The midwife gave me the form which I sent off. Also, your scan is amazing!!! It's a baby!! I'm so used to seeing little beans! Amazing. x


----------



## penguin77

Like i said it's not much...but it's the fact that it is there. I'm worried but not stressing at the moment...just waiting it out and hope it goes way.

:hugs:
xx


----------



## Jetters

F&C that's how I felt! I had three scans, every Thursday for three weeks and it is crazy how different the 10 week one is to the 12 week one. I've got a real person in me!! 


Penguin, i'm really thinking of you, no doubt you *know* spotting etc is totally ok and normal a lot of the time, but I bet that's not putting your mind at rest. Hope your MW can, xxx


----------



## DeDe80

Penguin, I am sure that its nothing to worry about, but I know thats better said then done. I hope your MW can help ease your mind. Are you still getting it or has it went away?

How are the rest of you ladies doing?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

:hugs: penguin

I am sure it's nothing to worry about, but worth a chat to the midwife if it will put your mind at ease. Is there any pain? If not they usually say not to worry? :hugs;

I am feeling a bit knackered as work is busy at the mo, but on the bright side we have our little jolly to mallorca booked for the end of March. We went to a charity ball in September with the inlaws and won 3 nights in mallorca in a lovely villa. Managed to get the flights for £35 return so ready to rock - and the bonus is we contacted the airline and have got reserved seats (you may remember I'm a poor flyer!) so looking forward to that!

How is everyone doing? Nothing to report here on the bean front, though I am still constipated (tmi sorry!) and had a bit of a nightmare on the train today with a random dizzy spell :wacko:

Hope you're all well :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Penguin - have you spoken to the midwife? Hopefully she will be able to put your mind at rest, as pinkandfluffy says usually nowt to worry about unless there are cramps and pain too.

Pinkandfluffy - good news on the airplane seats, result on the price as well, you will be able to relax properly and by then you might have some bump which makes it easier to bare all in the sunshine cos youre preggers. Re constipation - my best friend who has 3 little people recommended I try drinking lilt - it worked eventually (after 2 days and 3 long nights!) and I am now pretty much back to normal regularity - sorry if TMI. I am glad it worked as when I was pregnant with mogster I had to have lactulose which is yucky if you dont like sweet drinks!

My bump buddy has a scan tomrrow to see if her bean is in the right place, then the next day one of my old friends who moved to south africa has hers and the same day we find out the results of the ivf - as far as this afternoon she has had no period but has a very sore back so is signed of work for a fortnight, blood tests at the clinic on friday - have everyting crossed for them all.....

Penguin please let us know how you are doing today, hoping it is all stopped and you have your feet up - they dont have a grapes smiley so :flower: :hugs:

Everyone else hope you are doing well and your beans are being good to you - off to read mogster his bedtime story as can hear the chaos as OH is getting him out of the bubblebath as we speak...Mr Matey has a lot to answer for lol

:wohoo: have officially passed the 100 days preggo mark :yipee:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Claire, any news?

I've been getting a stabbing pain all day today. It's always in the same place - quite low down and to the right.

Well I had to tell my work today as my boss told me I had to do lots of manual work on Tuesday. He took it really well but I just hope that when he starts his new company (he's closing the current one down) that he will still take me with him. 

Hope you are all ok. xxx


----------



## Piperette

penguin, I hope you are okay and the MW has put your mind at ease. :hugs:

F&C, hope all is fine with you too. Maybe muscles and ligaments stretching? :thumbup: on telling your boss, so you don't have to do all the manual work on Tuesday.

pinkandfluffy, I am sure your flight will be fine and a few days away sound like just what you need at the moment.

moggymay, :happydance: for passing the 100 days preggo mark.

Everyone else, hope you are all doing okay.
:flower:

Things are okay with me. My ticker says I am 20% now, :happydance:

Not happy about the snow again. Sat in traffic for over an hour and a half for a journey that should only take me 15 minutes. But at least we're home now. :coffee:


----------



## penguin77

Hi ladies....thanks for you concern :hugs:

Glad to report that i've had no spotting today....so feeling a lot better. I have had twinges this evening but not cramps and they were under my ribs rather than lower down and no real pain iykwim......don't know if this is my insides streching but i think it's too early for that and maybe too high up :shrug:

Will see how things go tomorrow...on a half day so might give the MW a ring in the afternoon for a chat.

DeDe/Jetters - Thanks :hugs:

P&F - Glad you got to reserve seats..you'll have a great time :thumbup: Make sure you put your feet up tonight...you might be over doing it if you had a dizzy spell :hugs:

Moggy - Feeling better today..thanks hun :hugs: Wow...so many exciting news coming your way.....really hope all turns out well for them all.Oh..cant wait to buy Mr Matey LOL 

F&C- i agree with piperette...does sound like streching...as long as it isnt painful you should be fine :hugs: If you have a good boss he'll keep you on...i applied for my job when 28 weeks preggers and strated the job 3 weeks before i went on leave. :thumbup:

Piperette - :yipee::yipee: for being 20% (booooo for snow LOL)

:wohoo::wohoo: 10 weeks today...here's to the next 30 weeks and this little bean to stay put :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Did you get your piggy jab? curious if you were ok after having it. Oh....and has the sexy car arrived yet?

xxx


----------



## moggymay

penguin77 said:


> Moggy - Did you get your piggy jab? curious if you were ok after having it. Oh....and has the sexy car arrived yet?
> 
> xxx

No piggy jab yet....will have it when they ask though and surgery quite hot on sending letter to say come have it.

Sexy car pick up on Saturday - will be sad to see Foxy go (current car) :nope:as have been through a lot with her and she is the only car Mogster has ever known :shrug:

Good news bout the spotting being gone,:thumbup: make sure you tell the MW tomorrow though, you may even get a scan a bit sooner and that would I know put your mind at rest. :wohoo: for 10 weeks, the milestones make it all seem so much more real and nearer. Just think once you have the scan pics you can tell Jac and then when you get to the flavour scan if you find out what you are having you can tell him about baby girl/baby boy and he will maybe even start to know what is really going on. Mogster knows baby is in mummys tummy but he thinks if he gets his stethoscope out he can listen to bubs in his tummy - very cute but think when we know boy/girl he might understand a bit more as we plan to get him another baby doll and some nappies etc so he will understand what is going on - saw dolly disposables in Asda last week cant believe what you can get these days but if it helps him understand then all good.

Claire hon it will be ok and you know where we are if you need the support at any time and for whatever reason, thats the whole point of this thread and I think it is fab - wonder which wise woman started it! :haha:
:hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey to being at 20% Piperette and yay to being 10 weeks Claire!!

Moggy, my little niece was just like that when my sister was pregnant with my nephew. When you asked her where the baby was she would pull her top up!!

xx


----------



## DeDe80

Hi Ladies, 

Penguin glad to her that the spotting stopped. 

Fish&chips, I know about the stabbing pains. I was having them and sometimes still have them. I agree with the other ladies about it being stretching pains. Thats what the doc told me as I was worried and asked him about it.

Well, I had another appt at the doc yesterday. Everything was fine, we got to hear the baby's heartbeat and the doc brought in his little ultrasound machine for us to see our LO. DH was really excited because when the doc was trying to get a good picture, LO jump and we got to see his little arms and legs move. 

On a side note, he told me I had chronic high blood pressure, so they are watching it closely. It really wasn't a shock because I was dealing with high blood pressure before I got pregnant. 

Here is my LO.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00141.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG00143.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Fish&Chips

What lovely pictures DeDe! Congratulations! 

Thanks for everyone's advice re the stabbing pains. xx


----------



## penguin77

Hi....

DeDe - Lovely scan pics hun......:cloud9::cloud9: Try not to worry too much about the high BP.....i've always had borderline high BP and i had a trouble free pregnancy with Jac. I was monitored for a few weeks at 33 weeks but all was ok :thumbup: Relax as much as possible :hugs:

xx


----------



## penguin77

Had some more spotting last night and today....and been cramping a bit today too (havent had cramps since about 5-6 weeks)...nothing bad or painful though. The spotting is pink ....so fresh so it worries me more iykwim.
So i phoned my MW......she was off so got through to the on-call MW which was lovely. Told her my problems and that spotting has never happened with me....with Jac or up to now with this pregnancy....and also about the cramps.
She got in touch with the EPU doctor and phoned me back within 5 mins. Said that ectopic risk has gone as i'm 10 weeks...and my symtopms would be worse...which is a good thing. They we're mega busy there with emergency's today and couldnt really class me as one...which i agreed.....so i was offered a scan on Monday morning for reassurance. I'm so glad i get to go.......i'm not sure but i don't think i'll lose my dating scan but i'm not fussed as long as my little :baby: is fine on Monday. (was also told if anything does get worse in the mean time... to contct my GP who would refer me straight away to EPU...hoping i dont have to)

Moggymay - It's great getting mogster involved as he'll understand a lot of what's going on...don't think Jac will have a clue LOL But going to try all the same and involve him in everything about the new baby.
I hope this spotting is just an infection or something and nothing to do with our baby.......I'm trying not to think about the scan on Monday but it's hard not to. I was nervous for both my scans with Jac....cant imagine how i'll feel on Monday :wacko:
Oh....and i'm a wise woman when it comes to advising other people.....doesnt work the same way when you try and convince yourself:haha:
Thanks so much hun
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## penguin77

F&C - Happy 10 weeks to you too :dance::dance::dance:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Claire I have everything crossed for you and your bean for Monday. Light spotting is hopefully nothing to worry about but easier said than done. x


----------



## MamaBird

Claire, I've got everything crossed for you and bubs on Monday. I know it's easier said than done...but try to relax.:hugs:

So today I got a phone call at work. What do you know? The midwives finally got all their clients organized and called to let me know that they would take me on as a client!!! I had kinda lost hope and was starting to get used to the idea of my GP taking care of my pregnancy...but I am more than happy to be in the care of midwives!

My first meeting with them will be on Wed. March 3rd at 11am! I can't wait! By that time we will have had out 12 week nuchal scan, so hopefully everything is still ok. I'm still paranoid...anyone else feel that way??

Bean and I also had a lovely day today! It was my 27th birthday and DH organized a little surprise birthday party while I was at work till 7pm. It was his day off and he pulled it all together! I was quite impressed and of course I cried when I saw my parents, BIL, best friends. 

Hope everyone else had a great day!:cloud9:


----------



## Jetters

:hug: Mamabird! I didn't believe there was a real baby growing in me, in the right place, alive until I saw it at the scan. I burst into tears of relief and the sonographer said to me "oooh, bet you're one of the ones prepared for the worst by Google!" lol. xx


----------



## penguin77

F&C - I know spotting cn be normal...but it unusual for me and that's why i'm worrying. I haven't had any today so hoping it's done with :hugs:

Mamabird - Glad you sorted your antenatal care. Personally i think MWs are better as they're specialized and see what happens with so many women on a day to day basis and they know what's 'normal' or not when you seek advice.
Oh...and Happy Birthday hun :yipee::yipee: .....i dont get that your hubby was off on your b'day and you had to work :haha: Glad you had a great party though :thumbup:
To be honest..you'll be worried and paranoid all the way through the pregnancy (sorry to be the bearer of this news LOL)...it comes naturally...but i does ease up for a while when you get a scan. There's always somethign to worry about......like when you start to feel movement you then get to the stage where bubs has a quiet day and you think something is wrong.....i had this around 22 weeks with Jac and saw my MW urgently but all was ok.

Spotting has stopped again today...so i hope it's gone for good.....i have some cramping but nothing significant so trying to relax. I just want to get to that scan now.
Hubby is off this weekend so i think we'll do some shopping, need to start getting the next size clothes for Jac as he's already outgroing some of his 9-12 months clothes at 9 months old.....i do have a big boy though LOL Luckily a friedn from work ahs some clothes barely used after her son so that will start us off.

:hugs:
xx

:hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Hi ladies....

Spotting seems to have gone....for good i hope :thumbup: And the cramps feel more like strechting now so a bit more at ease with things.

Got distracted by the best thing ever yesterday anyway......Jac has cut his first tooth :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

We've had the signs for about 3 months...but more so in the last month....but i was talking to hubby's mum on Thursday and told her i was resigned to the fact he wouldnt get his first tooth till he was 1 just like his dad......she agreed LOL......and then yesterday afternoon i checked his gums as he was drooling loads and a single red cheek....and i felt the tooth straight away....its so rough....and i had a look and could see a couple of white tips that had come though his gum :happydance:

I could never understand why mums got excited over a first tooth.....i do now...... i couldnt wait for hubby to cxome home to tell him.

Happy weekend ladies :hugs:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy birthday for yesterday Mamabird! And yay to finally being booked in!

I'm glad the spotting has stopped Claire. FX that is it now and that you can relax. xx


----------



## Piperette

Happy birthday for yesterday, Mamabird. I have seen your lovely bump in the other thread. That is one lovely and impressive bump. :thumbup:

Penguin, glad the spotting has stopped and you are feeling better. And :thumbup: for Jac's wee 1st tooth. Plus only a couple more nights and you will see your little bean.

As for me, I have been okay. Still have some MS at times but not as frequent, but I currently have some really bad backache.

But it's the weekend and we are 10 weeks today and 21%.
:happydance:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy 10 weeks Piperette!


----------



## Piperette

Thanks, F&C. How are you doing?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good thanks, although have a stupid cold. I think my symptoms are gradually lessening which is nice. Role on 12 weeks! x


----------



## moggymay

Evening all!! Sexy new car is sitting outside and as Mogster is poorly and I have had a stonking headache all day we have yet to go anywhere :nope:

Trip to Asda planned for the morning and just popping on here quickly to catch up on the news and hoping there are no scores whilst I leave the match - England beating Wales at the moment but only cos some silly bloke in red stuck a foot out to trip a guy in white and got binned for 10 minutes. Other than that its quite even....

Glad the spotting has gone Claire and fab news bout Jac's tooth, the next three will be quite quick and it is soooo exciting cos all of a sudden theny can then bite rather than gum. We used to put sticks of peeled deseeded cucumber in the freezer for 5 minutes for mogster to use as teethers, he still loves cumber as he calls it now but will eat the peel - he still hates the seeds!

Happy 10 weeks Piperette!

2 sleeps to seeing the next bumps-flushes bean! :wohoo:

Catch you tomorrow as Im off back to the rugby....Swing low etc


----------



## Jetters

Yesterday I was watching tv and all of a sudden was SOAKED in blood. I rushed to the toilet where it poured out of me, and a HUGE clot- which I assumed was the baby. I had a scan in A+E and the baby is fine and kicking, and my cervix is closed. Apart from the heavy blood loss I am fine, had no cramps or pain and they sent me home and told me not to worry as baby is holding on!!

Today however I feel like shit- like i'm about to get my period and get these not painful but persistent little cramps.

:(


----------



## moggymay

OMG - where do they think the blood came from? Glad you and bubs are okay though. When do you see MW/Doc next? :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

They don't know, apparently it's just one of those things- but the fact that my cervix completely closed by itself is a really good sign. 

It was all SO traumatic, even when they showed me the baby on the screen I still couldn't quite believe it was still there and wiggling away. It seems impossible after all the blood loss. They said the fluid around my sac has shrunk massively, but not to dangerous levels. Also they couldn't get a view of my left ovary at all so that could be a cause- i'll have another scan in a week, assuming all stays well.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## penguin77

Jetters - Glad all is ok...make sure you have plenty of rest :hugs:

I'm at work so cant post much......had my scan and and baby is fine! :happydance: Measuring ahead too at 11+1 today...didnt get a scan pic as they were so busy....but i'm keeping my 12 week dating scan due to the scanner who was really nice. Will give you more details later.

Oh and had to do an urine sample so my scan was on an empty bladder....its the best scan ive had it was soooo clear. The water drinking to get a clear pic is all rubbish!!

:hugs:
xx


----------



## moggymay

Fab news Claire and so pleased you get to see bubs again soon - what a nice sonographer! Did you take Jac? I know you were wondering if you should/could.

Finally got to the bottom of Mogster and my lurgy of the weekend - we have matching throat infections. hopefully with medicine he will get better, lucky me being preggers gets steam inhalation and plenty of fluids!

35% mark today and next monday have second MW appt so hoping to hear heartbeat.....

Really pleased to have seen the news Claire, great news too that bubs is measuring ahead as you will get to meet him/her again sooner after the dating scan than you had thought :yipee:

Hope everyone else is well? OH going to try to get some time off later in the week so we can take the new wheels for a spin out somewhere, thinking we will take Mogster to Woburn in March as its a little cold at the moment, maybe a trip out then a walk/ride onhis trike would be fun? Any ideas ladies - we are in Cambs so not to far would be nice....


----------



## MrsMils

Jetters - you poor thing, glad the scan was all ok, take it easy and make sure you rest lots :hugs:

Penguin - glad the spotting has stopped and the scan went well :thumbup:

I hope everyone else is well and had lovely weekends.

I've just had a phone call from the hospital, I've got my dating scan on Thursday - at 9am too, so not long to wait at all!

I went down to London with DH's family for the weekend, my stomach seems to have suddenly got much bigger, even first thing in the morning now. I went into Gap Maternity and treated myself to some jeans. My goodness, why on earth didn't I do that earlier - its like living in jogging bottoms, they are ridiculously comfy! Nice and discreet too - you can hardly see the elastic top. DH bought me new bras too as a treat - turns out they've grown a lot more than I had anticipated - a D for the first time ever - whoop whoop!

Mother in law drove me a little bit nuts though, constantly moaning about what I was eating etc, then commented that nobody likes to see a pregnant person with a glass of wine, so the next night I ordered myself a glass of prosecco just to irritate her (I only drank half as it didn't taste as nice as it usually would, but I understand thats a pregnancy thing?), anyway, it made me feel better just to see her glaring!!! :shhh: Evil I know, but after 3 days of nagging etc I was about to explode!

BAck to reality now, I've got to decide how to tell my boss if everything goes well at the scan on Thursday....


----------



## MrsMils

moggymay said:


> Hope everyone else is well? OH going to try to get some time off later in the week so we can take the new wheels for a spin out somewhere, thinking we will take Mogster to Woburn in March as its a little cold at the moment, maybe a trip out then a walk/ride onhis trike would be fun? Any ideas ladies - we are in Cambs so not to far would be nice....

Hope the throat infection clears up asap!

I went to Woburn a few years ago for my birthday (DH knows I'm a child at heart!), so much fun! But be careful with your flash new wheels - don't let the monkeys take it to pieces in their enclosure, they're well known for removing windscreen wipers etc!! :dohh:

As for a trip sooner, what about a drive up to the coast for the day? The beaches up here in Norfolk are so lovely at the moment (as long as you wrap up warm!). Then you could go for a good fish and chips somewhere to warm up afterwards! I really can't think of anywhere to suggest for indoor fun at the moment, will let you know if I come up with anything!!


----------



## moggymay

Jetters said:


> They don't know, apparently it's just one of those things- but the fact that my cervix completely closed by itself is a really good sign.
> 
> It was all SO traumatic, even when they showed me the baby on the screen I still couldn't quite believe it was still there and wiggling away. It seems impossible after all the blood loss. They said the fluid around my sac has shrunk massively, but not to dangerous levels. Also they couldn't get a view of my left ovary at all so that could be a cause- i'll have another scan in a week, assuming all stays well.
> 
> *fingers crossed*

The fluid regenerates itself IYKWIM, few days before I had mogster the waters broke but only some of them and the fluid grew again before he was born even in the few days. It is amazing what mother nature can do to look after bubs in there. Im sure all will be okay, just think in a weeks time it may even be possible if bubs cooperates to tell you boy or girl! Will you find out if they can tell you? Feet up and take it easy -we can entertain you :blush:


----------



## MamaBird

MrsMils said:


> Jetters - you poor thing, glad the scan was all ok, take it easy and make sure you rest lots :hugs:
> 
> Penguin - glad the spotting has stopped and the scan went well :thumbup:
> 
> I hope everyone else is well and had lovely weekends.
> 
> I've just had a phone call from the hospital, I've got my dating scan on Thursday - at 9am too, so not long to wait at all!
> 
> I went down to London with DH's family for the weekend, my stomach seems to have suddenly got much bigger, even first thing in the morning now. I went into Gap Maternity and treated myself to some jeans. My goodness, why on earth didn't I do that earlier - its like living in jogging bottoms, they are ridiculously comfy! Nice and discreet too - you can hardly see the elastic top. DH bought me new bras too as a treat - turns out they've grown a lot more than I had anticipated - a D for the first time ever - whoop whoop!
> 
> Mother in law drove me a little bit nuts though, constantly moaning about what I was eating etc, then commented that nobody likes to see a pregnant person with a glass of wine, so the next night I ordered myself a glass of prosecco just to irritate her (I only drank half as it didn't taste as nice as it usually would, but I understand thats a pregnancy thing?), anyway, it made me feel better just to see her glaring!!! :shhh: Evil I know, but after 3 days of nagging etc I was about to explode!
> 
> BAck to reality now, I've got to decide how to tell my boss if everything goes well at the scan on Thursday....

Nice to hear from you MrsMils!! So happy you have good news to share!
And I totally know what you mean about the mat jeans!! I did the same this weekend....bought new undies, mat jeans and bras....ahhh..the comfort! lol


----------



## MamaBird

Jetters, I will be keeping my whole body crossed for you until your next scan. But I'm so happy to hear that bubs was still well and kicking in your tummy!


----------



## moggymay

We were thinking sunny hunny too! Not sure how far Blakeney is time wise though either for the seals - are they out at this time of year???

Off to my parents on Saturday to see big sis and her new hubby, hopefully see wedding pics too as they got married over xmas new year in NY so we werent there - bit far for mogster and I was a bit delicate and sleepy over xmas.

Hope the monkeys give us a wide berth when we do Woburn...took Mogster last yeat in March and he was sat on my lap in the front pointing and gobbledygooking at everything, this year he can talk and do the animal noises so am really excited to take him back!

Hmm sunny nHunny or seals - what do you recommend Mrs Mills - cant do better than a suggestion from the natives! :hugs: Where in Norfolk are you?


----------



## MrsMils

Blakeney is a bit far around the coast - probably another 40 minutes on from Sunny Hunny. I saw a couple of seals at Brancaster in the creek the other day though, so they must be about - I love the seals, but if the weather is bad it could be a horrible day out on a boat! I'd go Hunstanton after a walk on the beach (if not Hunny somewhere like Holme Next The Sea or Brancaster) if I were you, then at least you know you've got somewhere to warm up pretty quick/rides etc for Mogster to play on, could even take trike along seafront? My sister took her boys (5 and 2) to a play castle place in Hunny the other day (ball pits etc) and she said they all loved it (herself included - you can get in and play with them apparently!), which could be fun.

I'm in Thornham, so not far! I usually work in Cambridge, so used to commute every day - so pleased I'm not doing that at the moment!!


----------



## MrsMils

Blakeney is a bit far around the coast - probably another 40 minutes on from Sunny Hunny. I saw a couple of seals at Brancaster in the creek the other day though, so they must be about - I love the seals, but if the weather is bad it could be a horrible day out on a boat! I'd go Hunstanton after a walk on the beach (if not Hunny somewhere like Holme Next The Sea or Brancaster) if I were you, then at least you know you've got somewhere to warm up pretty quick/rides etc for Mogster to play on, could even take trike along seafront? My sister took her boys (5 and 2) to a play castle place in Hunny the other day (ball pits etc) and she said they all loved it (herself included - you can get in and play with them apparently!), which could be fun.

I'm in Thornham, so not far! I usually work in Cambridge, so used to commute every day - so pleased I'm not doing that at the moment!!


----------



## Jetters

Thanks Moggymay and everyone. I've got my best friend and dad snuggling up on the sofa watching crap tv with me! :)x


----------



## penguin77

Moggymay- Hope you and mogster feel better soon :hugs: Nothing worse than being preggers and feeling lie s#*t!! 
I cant help you with your trip as I'm in North Wales...unless you want to see suuny Caernarfon and the Castle that Prince Charles had his investiture :haha: So i'm usless LOL :hugs:

MrsMils - Ive been wearing maternity jeans and work trousers for nearly 3 weeks :blush: I was the same with Jac....they are so much more comfy and dont dig in so i just make sure i wear longer tops to cover the band...one problem....my works trousers keep and falling down and there are no belt loops :wacko:



xx


----------



## moggymay

3 doses of horrid orange medicine and he seems much brighter, still very hot and not got any appetite but he is less clingy which is a start, really feel for him cos the medicine tastes foul - sure we had banana stuff last time he was ill? :shrug:

So glad today has brought good news for you and Jetters, Claire, we have a scan to look forward to on thurs and then it must be your and Piperettes scans too soon - more pics :happydance:

I have broken out the maternity jeans etc but am not yet wearing them, am finding some old jeans with stretch in them very comfy and they dont fall down which helps a lot! Main thing I have found is my old feeding bras are soooo comfy, bit generous in the cup but sooooo comfortable.

Also I have exciting news......not 100% but getting more and more sure that I have today been feeling bubs move, just a flutter or two down by my right hip, kind of in front of it, told OH when he came home and he said quite possible as its baby 2, mogster came and gave bubs a cudde and then I felt it again, almost like he or she knew to move so we knew it was him/her. So exciting and cant wait til monday til we hear the heartbeat with the MW :happydance:


----------



## penguin77

Well i'll tell you about my morning...

Apptmt at EGU (not EPU in our hospital :wacko:) was at 10.20am so got there just in time and checked in. 11am she takes my details and asks for an urine sample ....and decided i was going for a scan first as they had said they were going to do an internal...:wacko: I think as i was waiting so long.

So eventually got to the scan waiting room at about 11.30. Went in and had a lovely woman...she confirmed why i was there and siad its always better to get checked out. She started on the scan and showed me the HB straight away...the arms legs head and so forth.....she said all looked ok. The relief was incredible. I must say it was the best scan ive had as it was so clear even at 11 weeks... it was clearer than my 20 week scan with Jac...so i dont know if the equipment has been upgraded. She said she was going to keep my 12 weeks dating scan so we can check again and ease my worries again that all will still be ok.

She said she'd do my notes at the 12week scan...thats how busy she was. So i didnt ask for a pic. Knowing bubs is ok was enough at the time...but i regret not asking now :dohh:

Went back up to the ward to see the doc...went though the details...gladly he didnt think an internal was necessary as the scan hadnt picked anything up....phew :haha: And then he decided.....so i dont think you need your 12 week scan now as you just had a scan......i told him what the scanner had said and that i didnt get any pics either as she said we were coming back ...so he just mumbled and said oh ok then if she kept your aptmt! Bloody cheek LOL.

So...i'm lucky to get my 12 week dating scan next week and see bubs again...i just hope i get a good pic....one thing is for sure i wont be drinking much water before as i think i got better pics :shrug:

We left at 11.45am...so a quick scan and doc visit took 1 1/2 hours.....

Sorry for rambling.
:hugs:
x


----------



## moggymay

yey for the sonographer overuling the doc :loopy: you gotta have pics! 

Maybe go with fair bit in your bladder as they can always ask you to pee - most ultrasound rooms have a mini ensuite fr just that reason. 

My first scan with mogster I peed twice and this time had to pee cos had drank too much! 

Maybe they should change the wording - full bladder not so good, especially when they put pressure on you with the scanner probe thing :blush: Im sure one day they will get peed on!


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> 3 doses of horrid orange medicine and he seems much brighter, still very hot and not got any appetite but he is less clingy which is a start, really feel for him cos the medicine tastes foul - sure we had banana stuff last time he was ill? :shrug:
> 
> So glad today has brought good news for you and Jetters, Claire, we have a scan to look forward to on thurs and then it must be your and Piperettes scans too soon - more pics :happydance:
> 
> I have broken out the maternity jeans etc but am not yet wearing them, am finding some old jeans with stretch in them very comfy and they dont fall down which helps a lot! Main thing I have found is my old feeding bras are soooo comfy, bit generous in the cup but sooooo comfortable.
> 
> Also I have exciting news......not 100% but getting more and more sure that I have today been feeling bubs move, just a flutter or two down by my right hip, kind of in front of it, told OH when he came home and he said quite possible as its baby 2, mogster came and gave bubs a cudde and then I felt it again, almost like he or she knew to move so we knew it was him/her. So exciting and cant wait til monday til we hear the heartbeat with the MW :happydance:

Glad he's getting better...the nicer medicine would help though.
I forgot....i see MW tomorrow morning too...but only for bloods so nothing exciting..but i can give her an update on the events.

I'm so excited about you feeling bubs move :cloud9:...i meant to ask you last week if you had felt anything. 
I think i felt Jac at around 14 weeks last time...like a tickling feeling iykwim..and then regular movements at around 19 weeks.... But i never felt a real kick or outside movement till 25 weeks!! 
Its getting more and more exciting now isnt it...

:hugs:
xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh Jetters, what a scare!! I have everything crossed for you but it sounds like your little one is happy and healthy.

Claire, I'm glad your scan went well!

Moggy, those throat infections sound nasty, you poor things. Hope you both get better soon. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey Claire to the baby being ok and keeping you 12 week scan and yay to Moggy for feeling the baby moving!


----------



## moggymay

yay to us all cos ... just cos!!!


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> yay to us all cos ... just cos!!!

:rofl::rofl:

x


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> yey for the sonographer overuling the doc :loopy: you gotta have pics!
> 
> Maybe go with fair bit in your bladder as they can always ask you to pee - most ultrasound rooms have a mini ensuite fr just that reason.
> 
> My first scan with mogster I peed twice and this time had to pee cos had drank too much!
> 
> Maybe they should change the wording - full bladder not so good, especially when they put pressure on you with the scanner probe thing :blush: Im sure one day they will get peed on!

I will drink some water before i go next week but not as much and not too soon either as i dont think it made any difference. I have a feeling it's down to the equipment to why it was so clear though.....even hubby said while we there there that the pic was so clear and better than any of the other ones we had with Jac..honestly it was incredible.....and for him to notice it must be true :haha:

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Glad you get to keep your 12 week scan :thumbup: I hadn't had much water before mine as it wasn't mentioned and it was so clear - I guess equipment is likely getting better :shrug:

Must admit I've not fully caught up on the thread....and been a little awol - have had some sad news a couple of my friends who had also been pg have lost theirs...so was feeling a bit down (nothing compared to how they felt I'm sure but still..):cry: so tried to keep off til I was feeling a bit more positive.

Moggy how exciting to be feeling things - at the weekend I had a random feeling just the once and wondered if it could be anything to do with bubs, as it didn't feel like anything I've had before :shrug:

How many more scans do we have to come ladies? Feels like a long time til my 20 weeker so happy to enjoy your pics in the mean time! :thumbup: Hope you are all doing well :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

moggymay said:


> yay to us all cos ... just cos!!!

:happydance:


----------



## penguin77

f&c - thanks hun :hugs:

p&f - Sorry to hear about your friends :hugs: I know how you feel as we went though the same thing with hubbys brother and GF when we were expecting Jac.

xxx


----------



## moggymay

Jetters how are you doing today? Any idea yet when they will scan you again, I know you said before it was next week but wondered if they said when? Hoping all is still well for you and bubs isnt playing up. Was chatting to my best mate earlier on the phone - she has 3 little ones and had a nightmare getting to 3 as in between 2 and 3 she had 2 mc and an ectopic, with number 3 she had bizarre bleeding around 14/15 weeks and clots etc coming out, only lasted a few hours then a few more of feint spotting, she thought that was it and was ready to give up but when they had hteir scan it turned out she had some clot thing in there that had grown alongside bubs, they hadnt seen it on the dating scan so didnt know it was there! She had another episode of bleding about 18 weeks but all was okay still with bubs, she went on to have a beautiful baby boy who was 10 days late and weighed 9lb 15oz - ouch!!!! Hoping most of that comes true for you, dont want to wish an almost 10lb baby on anyones downstairs bits. Anyway thats all, just wanted to let you know her story and that I am thinking of you and bubs.


----------



## Jetters

Ahhh thanks!! I have so far resisted googling, even though I really want to look for "i bled but was fine" stories, because I know there'd be too many upsetting things too! 

I've decided to go to the EPU tomorrow morning, there's been no more bleeding but lots of niggling pains and to be honest, I just can't relax at all- i'm terrified.


----------



## DeDe80

Hi Ladies, 

I know I have been missing in action, but I have been studying for exams and work has kept me busy as it's tax time. 

Claire, I am so glad everything went well. It's great that you get to keep your dating scan. I can't wait to see your pics.

Jetters, I am glad to see that the bleeding stopped. I hope the niggling pains go away too. I am sure that your lil bud is fine. 

Moggy, I so excited that you have started to feel LO. I can't wait to feel LO moving around. 

Pinkandfluffy, sorry to hear about your friends. News like that is never easy to take. I'm sure they will be back in no time. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## moggymay

Jetters said:


> Ahhh thanks!! I have so far resisted googling, even though I really want to look for "i bled but was fine" stories, because I know there'd be too many upsetting things too!
> 
> I've decided to go to the EPU tomorrow morning, there's been no more bleeding but lots of niggling pains and to be honest, I just can't relax at all- i'm terrified.

EPU is there for just that! The whole point of reassurance scans is reasurance, they dont give them out like sweeties but they give them where there is a need and a genuine concern and I reckon you should get one so youll know what is what, maybe they will give a picture - we need another baby pic we havent had one for a few days!

Resist google and the complications sections on here, most of the time people only tell you about bad news, its like service in a restaurant, if the food and waiters are great we say nothing but tip better, if its cr*p we dont tip and we tell everyone how awful it was :shrug:

Keep us posted how you get on, thats what we are here for after all.

Just wanted to say again YAY FOR US COS....COS COS TAN!:flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yay for us! xxx lol


----------



## penguin77

Yay for us....just Sin! :haha:

xxx


----------



## MrsMils

Yay for us indeed!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Jetters - my sister had terrible bleeding at 18 weeks with her second baby (so bad that the doctors thought her waters had gone and she was losing the baby so they tried to induce her - but I won't go into that horror story, they got it wrong and thank goodness she had the balls to ask questions and got rescanned - nothing more than a large blood clot). She had a couple more heavy bleeds between 19 and 23 weeks but again, they were blood clots, gave birth at 39 weeks to a very healthy and happy baby! Because of this experience she spoke to several others that had bleeds after their 12 week scans and all of them went on to have health babies too. I hope all goes well at the EPU tomorrow, as the others have said - thats what its there for :hugs: I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Jetters

Had my scan at 830am this morning, and Bean is doing GREAT! Yay!!!

Everything looks fine, my placenta is very low so it could have caused the bleeding, but i'm out of the danger zone now.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## moggymay

:wohoo: :yipee: :loopy: :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

and you have the perfect darts score left to go on your ticker :thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

hehehe! One hundred and eiiiiiiiiighty!


----------



## penguin77

Jetters - :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 

Glad everythig is ok...hopefully you can relax again now :hugs:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

YYYYEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! Go go Jetters!! x


----------



## MamaBird

YAY!!!!! So happy to hear everything is fine!!!
xo


----------



## penguin77

F&C - Only 9 sleeps till scan :yipee::yipee::yipee:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Jetters also just noticed that means you are 100 days preggers TODAY!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## penguin77

Moggymay - Are you and mogster feeling better now? Ready for your weekend trip in the new car :thumbup: Any more movements?

:hugs:
xx


----------



## Piperette

Jetters said:


> Had my scan at 830am this morning, and Bean is doing GREAT! Yay!!!
> 
> Everything looks fine, my placenta is very low so it could have caused the bleeding, but i'm out of the danger zone now.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Great news, Jetters.
:thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

penguin77 said:


> Moggymay - Are you and mogster feeling better now? Ready for your weekend trip in the new car :thumbup: Any more movements?
> 
> :hugs:
> xx

Throat is still like razorblades and have horrid couch/wheeze but seems to be improving...Main problem is that mogster is suffering with sore throat too so he isnt sleeping very well despite the antibiotics and the calpol, he keeps waking up moaning then he gets the farts cos he wriggles so much - Calpol do a sugar free formula but they should do one that doesnt cause so many farts!!!!

No trip to the seaside cos we have an inch of snow already and supposedly unsettled for next few days, planning to go to Kiddicare tomorrow after mogsters nursery school taster sesh then off to my parents on Saturday. Just hope lurgy is all gone by then cos so tiring.

Few more movements, mostly the same sort of place so quite confident that it is bubs. Mogster is just discovering that you split folks into boys and girls so now alongside his determination that baby is a sister he now calls the bump baby girl - awwww. In addition to movements am starting to get a bump :dance:

How is everyone else doing?

So exciting to know lil Jetstar is okay and that so many scans are imminent, how is lil Penguino/Penguietta? Not playing up I hope? Wont be long for you to feel movements now Claire cos second time around it is earlier than the first :happydance: 

Feeling generally :wohoo: about stuff at the moment, only frustration is Facebook changing making it harder to keep up to speed in a hurry with friends overseas, you have to work so much harder just to find the initial news/goss from them and when you are wanting to know about baby progress overseas it seems extra frustrating - bet facebook is run by a man!!! :gun:

Anyway off to do the :dishes: as made lasagne for mogster today so lovely white sauce pan to clean up as well as the baking dish :shrug: all worth it though cos he ate the first full evening meal all week :yipee:

Catch up with you all later :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

F&C - Only 9 sleeps till scan 

Yey!! Bring it on! (my quote button suddenly seems to have stopped working)!


----------



## MrsMils

Jetters said:


> Had my scan at 830am this morning, and Bean is doing GREAT! Yay!!!
> 
> Everything looks fine, my placenta is very low so it could have caused the bleeding, but i'm out of the danger zone now.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Woohoooooooooo!!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: I'd been worrying all day about you and couldn't wait to get home to check everything was ok. I'm so pleased it went well, hopefully you can relax a little more now. Fab news!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Jetters said:


> Had my scan at 830am this morning, and Bean is doing GREAT! Yay!!!
> 
> Everything looks fine, my placenta is very low so it could have caused the bleeding, but i'm out of the danger zone now.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fantastic news well done hun!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## penguin77

:wacko:Moggymay - 'Calpol Fart Free' sounds good but not sure if it would fly off the sheleves :haha:
Kiddicare...getting anything nice?? Have had loads of stuff from there.....always competitive prices. Pity they're too far away from me..then again i bet hubby is glad or we'd be bankrupt by now :blush:

Penguino/Penguietta is behaving so i'm finally relaxing with this pregnancy now...but ive been here before and each milestone brings a worry and it doesnt go away when theyre born iykwim. 

I agree that FB admin must be a man....i've been on it 2 mintes max in the last few days...it bugs me and it doent give the latest feed either...its all screwy :wacko:

:hugs:

Oh..if you have left over lasagne you can out some in the post for me...my fave :haha:

xx


----------



## Jetters

Sorry you've got the lurgy moggymay! :hug:

Thanks everyone for the happy words!! I've been in a bit of a daze all day today, I was so sure i'd never be able to relax during this pregnancy ever again but without me noticing I seem to have discovered a very zen "what will be will be" approach!

I can't wait to watch our group progress and have all of our squishys together!


----------



## moggymay

Off to check out buggy boards in kiddicare, only 20 mins down the road so we tend to check stuff out there then buy online and get free delivery cos we are close, that way they price match other internet stuff but we get their aftercare. Great for buggy testing! Off to look at a Yo! to see how it would be with buggy board, sure will be lured into looking at others though.....

Lasagne all gone, OH hoovered it all up and then said he was stuffed!!! He said he might as well finish it as he wasnt going to be able to take it to work for lunch tomorrow - does he think we dont eat lunch at home in the week????

Must look into Fart Free Calpol further, sure it cant be just me that finds it an issue? Nurofen upsets mogsters tummy so we use Calpol - cant get owt else now as Medised etc have had ages changed!

Yey to the squishies - they can hear us you know! :wohoo:


----------



## MrsMils

Had our scan this morning - it was just amazing! It was kicking and waving away, jumping around and generally having a party in my belly! :dance: We're so excited now! Due date is still August 31st - much to DH's annoyance! I can't believe the difference between this scan and the 7 week one - its done a LOT of growing in the last month!!!

I will try and get a photo on here - my phone isn't playing ball and I haven't connected the scanner up yet so it might be tomorrow.

I can't get hold of my boss and she goes on holiday tomorrow, really hoping I can speak to her so that I can tell friends at work - I'm fed up of keeping it a secret!!

I hope everyone is having a good day - Moggymay - I hope you have fun at kiddicare and it makes up for missing the seaside trip!


----------



## Jetters

:wohoo: for you Mrs Mils!!

When I was 11 weeks I was dyiiiiiiiing to tell everyone- a few more days and you can shout it from the rooftops!


----------



## penguin77

MrsMils said:


> Had our scan this morning - it was just amazing! It was kicking and waving away, jumping around and generally having a party in my belly! :dance: We're so excited now! Due date is still August 31st - much to DH's annoyance! I can't believe the difference between this scan and the 7 week one - its done a LOT of growing in the last month!!!
> 
> I will try and get a photo on here - my phone isn't playing ball and I haven't connected the scanner up yet so it might be tomorrow.
> 
> I can't get hold of my boss and she goes on holiday tomorrow, really hoping I can speak to her so that I can tell friends at work - I'm fed up of keeping it a secret!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Glad your scan went well....dont keep us waiting on the scan pic for too long :winkwink:

I know how you feel about telling everybody.....we're waiting till our 12 wek scan to tell family ....and i was going to keep it quiet in work for another few weeks after...but i seriously cant be bothered and it wont make any difference....so to hell with it...all being well i'll tell them week monday!

:hugs:
xx


----------



## MamaBird

Yay MrsMils!!!!

I can't wait to see your scan pic!!
I am so excited for our 12 week scan one week from today...but at the same time so nervous. I just want everything to be ok with bean.

xo


----------



## moggymay

Kiddicare was fab, bought a bugg board and discovered that we can get a different carrycot to use on our travel system which fits the buggy board at the same time :wohoo: Bought the buggy board and now have to decide colour for the carrycot. Exciting stuff :dance: Off shoe shopping for mogster in the morning then footie in the afternoon. Hope you ladies are all having a fab thursday, catch you later :hug:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Awesome news on the scan:thumbup:

Had my thyroid appointment today at the hospital and they said it is good :thumbup: back in 4 weeks though which I'm a bit miffed about as I'm there in 6 weeks for the scan but he didn't want to wait :dohh:

Mmmmm lasagne.....my fave too!!!!

Well I am 15 weeks tomorrow....that seems just mental it has gone pretty quickly after the scan.

OHHHHHHhhh and I bought a doppler - I never meant to, in fact I've always been quite against them as I am a fretter and figured they would make me worse.....but DH found the heartbeat last night and I feel good again. After all the sad news I just wanted a bit of reassurance that my bubs was okay... but it's back in the box now and I promise not to get hooked on it!

Hope you are all doing well? We still haven't bought anything yet - only because I can't get to go shopping anywhere, let alone a baby shop lol, but hoping to go and try out my pram of choice this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey MrsMils! Looking forward to the photo.

Looking your new Avator Mamabird and happy 11 weeks! x


----------



## MrsMils

I hope this doesn't come out too big (first time I've uploaded a photo!) :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5047.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsMils

:hissy: Oh - and now I want lasagne you guys!!!


----------



## Jetters

What a fab photo!! Little legs a-kicking!!!


----------



## Piperette

MrsMils, what a fab pic.
:thumbup:

We have our 12 week private scan next Wednesday. Really looking forward to seeing the little bean again.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## penguin77

MrsMils - Awsome pic hun :cloud9::cloud9: Sorry about going on about the lasagne :haha: I think i have to make some this week too as i havent made on in ages........

Piperette - Hi hun :hugs: Our scan is on Friday...cant wait ...I need a picture of bubs to swoon over...

xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Loving the scan pic!

Piperette and penguin - looking forward to yours ladies you must be really excited now :hugs:

Yeah now I want lasagne too......love it :haha:

Been to try out the britax b-smart today (the new version of the britax vigour) and love it :thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow Mrs Mils! What lovely clear photo! I can't wait for ours on Friday. x


----------



## MamaBird

I LOVE your picture MrsMils!!! :cloud9:
Our scan is Thursday and it seems ages away. I think it will help that we have a long weekend here in Ontario. Monday is family day so we are off work...then I work Tues,Wed and I'm off Thursday for the scan and Friday is my normal day off so it will be a short week!! :happydance:

xo

P.S. Just when I thought the sickness was going away...yesterday I had 2 tiny pieces of pizza for lunch...and as soon as I finished...I had to run to the bathroom and it all came up. :sick:


----------



## moggymay

What a fabulous scan pic, so clear and bubs looks energetic even in 2D

Should never have mentioned lasagne I see....:blush:..we're getting chinese tonight as Valentines tomorrow on a school night and its chinese new year too - fancying some chicken and noodles and veg...hmmm - can I have prawn crackers?


----------



## Jetters

:hug: MamaBird!! I know better than to feel relieved when my sickness goes now, cos it ALWAYS bloody comes back!!! :rofl:

And I want lasagne now too... nom!

I went to Mothercare World with my dad today to show him the buggy I want, he's buying it for me so I wanted him to see for himself if it was worth the extortionate price, and he agreed! Phew!


----------



## moggymay

what buggy are you going for?


----------



## Jetters

Bugaboo Bee! (The 'plus' version which comes out in March though probably).

I live on the second floor so wanted lightweight and easy to fold etc :)


----------



## MrsMils

Thanks everyone, I can't stop staring at it!!! I keep over-analysing every little feature, just amazing how quickly they look like a little person! How exciting - we've got a week of B&F scans coming up - yay! :happydance:

Yup - still fancying the lasagne!! Moggymay - I had a bit of a chinese phase, ate it 3 times in 10 days at one point - all I wanted to scoff was the crispy seaweed and prawn crackers... random.

I had to look after a baby at work tonight, just for 15 minutes, the parents insisted that he wouldn't cry. All he did was scream the place down and there was nothing I could do to calm him down, clearly I might not be a natural at this!!! I can see this being the subject of one of my every-increasingly odd dreams tonight.... :shrug:


----------



## Jetters

Oh god- dreams- I freaked myself out by dreaming I gave birth to a kitten last week! And when I refused to breastfeed it, the nasty nurses kept telling me not to be petty! :rofl:

Ahhh babies are so unpredictable with new people! Your own baby will love your scent, and your skin, and just you, basically x


----------



## MrsMils

Jetters said:


> Oh god- dreams- I freaked myself out by dreaming I gave birth to a kitten last week! And when I refused to breastfeed it, the nasty nurses kept telling me not to be petty! :rofl:
> 
> Ahhh babies are so unpredictable with new people! Your own baby will love your scent, and your skin, and just you, basically x

:rofl: That even beats most of my weird ones!!!

Fortunately I saw the funny side of the baby situation, but I did warn my colleagues that it might set me off if he started crying, convincing me that I'd be a 'bad mother'!!!

I actually managed to have a decent night's sleep past night, only up 3 times to go to the loo and then went back to sleep - that hasn't happened in ages! Usually I'm up 5 or 6+ times and then will stay awake from about 3am (which DH gets _slightly_ grumpy about as I'm not very good at not laying still.... :haha:)


----------



## penguin77

Hello..:flower:

Wow.....so we have 4 scans over thursday and friday this week....:happydance::happydance:
Piperette and Mamabird - Thursday?!
F&C and Me -friday! Anyone else.....

Mamabird - Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

Moggymay - Yum yum chinese food .....we had some last weekend :thumbup:

Jetters - The BB looks cool...gutted that we need a double so limited in choice.....already got our P&T so i hope it does the job :thumbup: KNowing that we'd fall so soon for #2 i would have opted for an icandy 1st time so we could convert to a double.....far too expensive to do it now :wacko:

MrsMils -Dont worry hun.....the bond with your own baby is totally different...you'll be great :hugs:

Hope you all have a great valentines....dont do too much fuss here as we buy each other nice pressies quite often.....and show our love for each other too :blush:
Hubby gave me a card this morning and then went to get a paper with Jac...came back though the door and shouted 'mam' like it was Jac shouting.....and Jac was holding a single red rose for me .....awww :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Cheesy but lovely anyway especially as he got my special boy involved.....

Having an indian takeaway tonight too...cant wait....yum yum.

xx


----------



## Jetters

^ Aw that sounds dead sweet!! Bless!!

I'm single on valentine's day for the first time ever, eeep! But how can I be sad about it when i've got this little bean beating away inside me eh? And I only think of the silver lining now... how crap the last few years with the horrible ex were anyway!!! 


Yay more scan pics to come, exciting! The only downside of the 12 week scan is the almightily long wait to the 20 week one after that!! I've got my gender scan in 3 weeks...:D


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Jetters you have a lovely bean to keep you company for valentines, beats any other half :thumbup:

I've had a nice weekend - managed to try out the britax b-smart (new version of vigour) yesterday so happy with that, and starting to empty our conservatory today (sounds glam - it's basically a bit of a lean-to that is well overdue for falling down!) ready for it being knocked down and replaced with an extension (woohoo for a baby bedroom!).

Now I have sorted my pram choices out, I have a question ladies. What are you doing (or have done in the past for those of you with LO's already) for sleeping? Moses baskets? Big cot straight away? There is just so much to figure out :dohh:

Hope you're all having a lovely valentines day or weekend :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

We have a crib for sleeping at nighttime and then a cotbed for when he/she outgrows the crib, with mogster we used it as a cot from 5-23 months then converted it to a bed, he now is in his bed so crib and cotbed both free. In the daytime he slept in the carrycot of the buggy (easy to pop out if you need to then) or in his bouncer chair. We didnt get on with a moses basket as we have a cat - didnt want her to jump into it - and also cos I think theyre difficult to move around - am wary of carrying someone so precious in a basket :shrug:

Just watched the england match and thought we played [email protected]! Ah well time to cook dinner now then eat and get mogster bathed and to bed. We have the midwife tomorrow so hopefully hear the heartbeat as it is our first appt after 16 weeks (thats today) Just want the scan date to come through so we know when we can see bubs again.

Makes it better though knowing we will have so many scan pics etc this week on this thread, so excting, wonder what we will all have?

Still waiting for my blooming phase to kick in! No symptoms etc any more except Im knackered after lunch til about 4pm then I ge a second wind before flagging and heading to bed around 10pm - when will I get the blooming blooming phase!!!!

Hope you are all well, catch you later :hug:


----------



## penguin77

Jetters - Your little bean is the best valentine ever hun.....just think next year your bean will be approx 6 months old so he/she can be your valentine :thumbup:

p&f - we had a moses basket for the first 7-8 weeks....would have used it longer but Jac was loving his milk and got big real fast. I still found it worth every penny though as we used it in the living room during the day and carried him up to the bedroom when we went bed. and i knew i would use it again :winkwink: Oh..and we dont have pets...only fish so i know they wouldnt tamper with it LOL
I then moved Jac to a cot (2nd hand with new matress) and he was happy in there straight away...which was in our room till he was 5 months old. Luckily we had the room.

moggymay-do you have to wait for your next scan date? when expecting Jac they gave me the 20 week date straight after getting the 12 week one.. All trust/hospitals are different though....ours doesnt do the NT scan as std. According to peoples comments i bloomed at 17 weeks last time....i still reckon they were talking about my waist and thighs blooming though :haha:


:hugs:
xx


----------



## moggymay

ooh forgot that P&F - mogster was in with us til 6 months when he went solo, also meant to say he slept in a baby sleeping bag from about 3 months, he was too small before that so was swaddled in his crib. He was to small for anything but newborn clothes for a long time! He was gorgeous though and still is, he is my valentine today, hubby can be my valentine once mogster goes to bed :wohoo: Love my little man :happydance:


----------



## Piperette

Hi ladies,

OH made some lovely tea tonight with lots of candles and roses and Shloer. :cloud9:

penguin, our scan is on Wednesday evening.


----------



## penguin77

Piperette - sorry i got the wrong day hun.....if i hd checked back in the thread a page or so i would have known (and i had a feeling i had the wrong day thats why i put the ?) :blush:

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Thanks ladies :thumbup:

moggy - I am also at midwife tomorrow, though don't know if she'll listen to heartbeat or not as not hit 16 weeks myself yet :shrug:

Will your scan date come through in the post? I was lucky with mine and just booked in at the hospital as I see the consultant/medical disorders clinic so have a date to look forward to (25th March so nearly 21 weeks to be fair).

Is anybody planning to stay team yellow? I think we will find out - but maybe not tell other people (except on here of course!) and keep it as a surprise for them.

Having a lovely day with DH - we don't do valentines as a rule, but he did do me breakfast in bed and we are having a nice tea together from the new slow cooker mmmm!


----------



## MrsMils

Evening all! I've just baked some little cupcakes and will ice them with pink ready for when DH gets home, he's been at work since 7am and won't get back until at least 11.30pm again so I'm not expecting too much for my valentine's evening! The cupcakes are more for me - but I'm at least showing that I'm domesticated (it doesn't happen often!) Hopefully he'll have got me a card or something!

Penguin - thats so cute! And Jetters, that little bean is indeed the best valentine ever!! 

Oh - and I think I'm staying on team yellow....


----------



## Piperette

penguin77 said:


> Piperette - sorry i got the wrong day hun.....if i hd checked back in the thread a page or so i would have known (and i had a feeling i had the wrong day thats why i put the ?) :blush:
> 
> xx

Don't worry about it, hun. :winkwink:


----------



## moggymay

will defo find out which team we are on but no name etc til after bubs is here!

Scan date will arrive in post, usually about 2-3 weeks before the date so you can reschedule if needs be...

Am finding the need to stand up and say I am addicted to the Winter Olympics - its fab. Cant wait til 2012 we will be taking mogster to whatever we can get and can afford tickets for!

Roll on the scans ladies :thumbup:


----------



## penguin77

PIperette- Glad to hear you got some pampering form OH :thumbup:

P&F - I think we'll be staying team yellow again.......hubby wated to find out last time but respected my wishes....i mentioned this aagain a few weeks back and he was happy with a suprise again. Will he feel the same when the 20 wee scan is looming though :haha:

MrsMils - hope hubby got you something nice for valentines :hugs:

Moggymay - i prefer the winter olympics to the summer one...hubby cant understand either :wacko: but i havent been able to watch much.....Sky Sports news is on 24/7 in our house....

Only 4 sleeps till scan...:yipee::yipee::yipee:

xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

4 sleeps - or less if you get too excited and don't sleep :haha:

Saw midwife today, she took the bloods for the triple tests I think she said shrug:) and heard the heartbeat yay :happydance:

I have lost a pound or two but she wasn't worried.

So now the countdown to my 20 (21) week scan begins :happydance:

I think DH wants to find out girl/boy, and I don't think I mind whether we do or not, so I am planning to wing it on the day and see if I want to know then lol.

Was looking forward to a couple of hours to relax on my own after the early finish for midwife appointment but DH has sneaked home early too :dohh: am I mean for wanting a couple of hours sitting on the sofa without feeling like I should be doing housework when he's here?? :haha:

Hope you are all good :thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

4 more sleeps?! Whoo hoo!!


----------



## MrsMils

Not many more sleeps penguin - woo hoo! And p&f - how exciting! I can't wait to hear the heartbeat!! 

I did indeed get something nice for valentines, we internet shopped yesterday morning in bed for my pressie - two yummy goodies from The Cowshed - a stretch-mark balm and a leg cooling thingy. So I was very spoilt!!! :blush:

I know I want a surprise, but know I'll be tempted to find out at the 20 week scan (mainly so I can shop/decorate in the right colours!) - but know I'll be disappointed if I did. DH would quite like to know though I think. Having said that - I read a post on here about the nub theory, and having scrutinised my scan pic, I think it looks like a girl (although I do not its not proved to be correct/accurate, but its fun guessing! - any other guesses from you ladies?!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

MrsMils your valentines treats sound lovely!

Now I'm off to find out what the nub theory is....:coffee:


----------



## Jetters

I googled the nub theory too but couldn't make heads or tails of it!!

Funnily enough, I was dead set against finding out the sex, until I started shopping at 12 weeks- I quickly changed my mind and now I can't wait to know! (less than 3 weeks to go).

Have you all got 'feelings' on what you're having? I feel like i'm having a boy- have since day one- but keep dreaming i've had a girl...


----------



## moggymay

With mogster when we went for the scan we thought it was a girl - it was a boy!!!

This time everyone is saying girl, mogster said it first, he thinks both the baby in my tummy and in his tummy are girl babies, then when we heard the heartbeat it sounded like a racehorse, apparently an old wives tales refers to how it sounds...galloping is a girl and whoosing like a train is a boy? Who knows guess we will find out in 5 weeks or so....they do the scans here at 20-21 weeks so long time for us to wait :nope:

We are moving mogster into a big boy bedroom so can use nursery again, we had yellow and cream theme in there with Mamas and Papas Jenny Giraffe pattern - doubt we can get that anymore! Will have to match in stuff if we cant find things. Big sleeping bags we have but not sure what happened to the smaller 0-3 and 0-6 ones...?

Few sleeps left to go for those scans ladies - getting excited!

Am off to investigate this nub business!


----------



## Piperette

Evening ladies,

Just thought I'd give you this link quickly before starting tea. I thought it explained the nub theory quite well.

https://www.parentdish.co.uk/2009/06/03/nub-theory-baby-gender-prediction-at-12-weeks/


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I had been convinced girl, and then randomly after I first heard the heartbeat I started saying 'him'???

Going to look at the link thank you :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

I can't believe how some people have the patience to wait 40 weeks to find out the sex of their baby!! Before I was pregnant...DH and I ALWAYS used to say we would wait for the surprise at the birth. Now that we are pregnant...we cannot wait to get to the 20 week mark to find out the sex! We want to shop and decorate and actually use "she" or "he". Mind you I have been using "he" since I found out I was pregnant...so we'll see!!

xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

I know I can't wait either! Apparently sometimes you can get a good idea from the 12 week scan but I'm not so sure. x


----------



## penguin77

It's a suprise for us...we've done it once so we'll do it again :haha:

Weird that we all refer to bean as he.......i did the same when expecting Jac even though we didnt know what we were having. Calling the baby ''he'' sounded more personal that ''IT'' so we stuck with he even though it didnt mean anything. I'll probably do the same again....refer to he..even though we wont know :shrug:

Piperette - Good luck with the scan tonight..remember to post pics hun. :hugs:Oh..and Beanhopes from our old TTC thread has just had her BFP :thumbup:

xx


----------



## DeDe80

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I haven't been posting in awhile. Still really busy with school, work, and home. I'll be on more when I get my internet back on at home. 

I can't wait to see some new scan pics. 

I believe that we are having a boy. Everytime I talk about our baby, I say him. I even call him, by the name we plan to give him at birth. I even have DH family calling him by his name. I know it probably wierd, but I also have a girl name as well. So, I'm equally prepared. 

xoxo


----------



## Piperette

Hi ladies,

We are back from our scan. Everything went well, we saw the little one rolling over and kicking. :happydance: And we heard the heartbeat.

I will try to post a pic tomorrow as it is a bit late for me tonight and I feel very tired.

Hope everyone is doing well and good luck with the upcoming scans.

Penguin, there have been quite a few more BFP's on the old thread. Have a look at it, I have updated the list the other day.


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's great news Pip! Can't wait to see the photos. Also can't wait for Mamabird's photos.

So.. Claire.. excited yet? I can't wait until tomorrow. x


----------



## Jetters

Congrats Pip!! Who's next for scans??


----------



## moggymay

think Chish n Fips and Penguino are tomorrow....looking forward to the pics Pip. Cant believe the succes rate for the old thread OMG!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Brilliant news on the scan hun - who's next who's next who's next???!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Me me me!!! And Claire Claire Claire!!


----------



## MamaBird

Hi ladies!!!

I think that would be me!! Our scan is in 3 hours and 30 minutes and I am so excited!!! And nervous...and paranoid and all the other emotions you can think of. I just hope I can come back home and show you all a fabulous picture of a healthy bean!

xo


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Exciting! :happydance:

I reckon if they scanned me today all they'd see is haribo, I have got to hide that tub :haha:

Feeling grotty today - DH kindly gave me his germs then got well, so now I am snotty and grotty and can't drug up on the lemsips :dohh:

Roll on the weekend!


----------



## Piperette

As promised, ladies, our scan picture from yesterday.

It was so lovely to see the little one rolling over and kicking. And to hear the heartbeat was amazing too.

Looking forward to seeing everyone's scan pics from today.
 



Attached Files:







Scan 17.02.10.JPG
File size: 484.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## moggymay

awww that is gorgeous - my nub research says ITS A BOY!

:wohoo: :dance: :dance: :happydance: :dance: :dance: :wohoo:

Congrats Pip! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's a lovely photo Pip!! x


----------



## penguin77

Piperette - Great pic hun :cloud9::cloud9:

Mamabird - Good luck with the scan :hugs:

F&C- I'm really excited today and feel a lot calmer because i saw little bean last week...no doubt i'll be nervous tomorrow though. Lucky you going in the morning.....mines at 2pm...... :hugs:

P&F - i think all they'll find for me tomorrow is pancakes too :haha: Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Moggy - Hi hun.....u ok? Hows little mogster.... :hugs:

Well...its confirmed i'm the worlds worst mother.....Jac fell off our sofa while he was drinking his bedtime bottle ....took my eyes off him while clearing toys for a few seconds and Bang(hubby was also int he room!)...... both me and Jac cried our eyes out while hubby was consoling both of us. I feel so guilty even though he's fine now. :cry::cry::cry:

xxx


----------



## Jetters

Awww Penguin it happens to us all!!! :hug: bet it shook you up though xxx


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!!

Sorry it's taken me so long to post. DH and I are still at my mom and dad's visiting. Everything went GREAT!!!! I had to pee soooo badly by the time I went in! lol We saw bean waving an kicking and doing flips in there. He measured for exactly 12 weeks and the nuchal measurement was great as well! Of course I cried when I heard the heartbeat again! lol

I will post pictures later this evening or tomorrow!

Good luck to the mamas being scanned tomorrow!!

xo


----------



## penguin77

Mamabird - Glad you had a great scan...dont forget to post you pics :winkwink:

F&C - Good luck hun :hugs:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

Morning Claire, enjoy the scan today. Ask lil penguino/penguinetta to pose for us all :hugs:

Fish n Chips - you too hon, will be lurking for pics - cant wait!

who is next after you two?


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> Morning Claire, enjoy the scan today. Ask lil penguino/penguinetta to pose for us all :hugs:
> 
> Fish n Chips - you too hon, will be lurking for pics - cant wait!
> 
> who is next after you two?

Will do...thanks hun.....:hugs::hugs:

I think it'll be yours or Jetters 20 week scan after this week......how exciting :happydance::happydance:

xxx


----------



## Jetters

Glad it went well MamaBird and GOOD LUCK Penguin!!! exciting times!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's great news Mamabird! I'm so happy for you.

Well here is our little Fishy. Measuring 12 weeks and 1 day so my ticker is spot on. We are so so happy and relieved and have now told all our friends and family.

I hope everything goes well for you Claire. Will be thinking of you. xxx

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_3752-1.jpg


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Beautiful - congratulations!!!

Good luck for the next incoming scans - I have just under 5 weeks until my 20 (21) week one woop woop!


----------



## MrsMils

Wow - such brilliant scan pictures!!!! I'm so pleased they've gone well!!


----------



## moggymay

OMG! How clear is Fishy in the scan!!! She looks just beautiful already! :dance:


----------



## moggymay

Claire think it will be Jetters next as hospital wont do scan before 20 weeks so will be at least 15/3 before the feintest sniff of mine :nope: Frustrating cos have n.o symptoms anymore and just want to know B is okay...think we might hire a doppler just for a month or two til the kicks start!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I couldn't believe how clear it was! Anyone want to take a guess on the sex using the nub theory? There are more photos in my journal. x


----------



## moggymay

from this pic i say girl but will check your journal - so far have you down for team pink and Pip for team blue....


----------



## moggymay

yup sticking with that - maybe we should make a list of who is having what and when....? Put me down for a baby late July early August please! :rofl:


----------



## Fish&Chips

OOhhh how exciting! Will have to wait 2 blimen months to find out! x


----------



## JodieVN

HI ALL i am due the 3rd of september and would love a bump buddy hope your all keeping well and enjoying been pregnant


----------



## MamaBird

Fishy, I seriously can't believe how good of a shot little Fishy gave!!:thumbup: The photo is really amazing! I wish ours were half as clear as yours. I think Bean is a little camera shy! :haha:

So here is what happened at the scan yesterday. It's a different tech that does the nuchal scans and she wasn't half as nice as the sonographer that I had last time (which I knew from high school). The lady we had yesterday was clearly all about getting her measurements and that's it. I could barely see the screen...so DH had to tell me the things Bean was doing in there (which included flips, jumps, kicks and curling back into fetal position :cloud9:), and she let us listen to the heartbeat for like 3-4 seconds. But...she did get good measurements and I did get to see bean a bit so I can't really complain. But the photos really aren't photoalbum material. Which makes me a little sad...but here they are anyway.

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/SecondUltrasound12wks.jpg


----------



## moggymay

you got a great one of lil bean in the diving pose though (second pic) not sure bout my prediction for which team for Bean so will just say he/she looks very content and put him/her onto Team Bean :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

F&C- Awsome pic hun...glad all went well :hugs:

Mamabird - Great pics hun :thumbup:

xx


----------



## penguin77

Hello :flower:

Scan was great......and the same lovely sonographer as last week :thumbup:

Bean was so hyperactive today so struggled for a pic but he/she moved around at the end so got one pic. Measure 12w3d so i'm a day forward and now due 31 August...a week after my birthday :wacko:

Here's our lovely bean....
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f323/pengiun77/bump212wscan.jpg

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey Claire and Mamabird!!! Great pics. Mamabird, I agree with Moggy that your 2nd picture is really clear. It's a shame you didn't get a good sonographer. Ours was so funny! We thanked her and said how good the picture was and she said 'I know. I did it'. lol!

Claire, little beany (it doesn't feel right calling them this now!) looks very happy in there. Ours moved a bit but not that much. x


----------



## MamaBird

Claire!!! What a great picture you got of little one!!!

And btw...you ladies are good....because yesterday I started to cry after examining our photos because I thought our baby had a gigantic head (picture #2) and then DH went on to explain that the white part was actually Bean's arm and he was just landing from one of his jumps and his arms were stretched out. And you ladies totally knew right away that he was in a diving pose. I have got some improving to do when it comes to scan pictures! lol

xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh and I think ours was so clear as fishy didn't really move that move, just to get away from the sonographer!

Hi JodieVN, come to September Stars! There are loads of us in there that are looking for bump buddies. Congratulations on your pregnancy! x


----------



## moggymay

Penguino/Penguinetta has Jac's nose! Another gorgeous pic, team Bean again though! Need to work on my nub skills :winkwink:


----------



## MamaBird

I was reading about this "nub theory" last night. Apparently it's pretty accurate. Like 75% at 12 weeks and 95% at 13 week scans. The baby has to be in a very specific position though or else you can't see the little nub. And I'm not that good with scan pictures plus our bean refused to just lay still on his back...so figuring out the sex by nub theory is out for us! lol


----------



## Jetters

There's no nub in my pics, boooo!

GREAT scan photos everyone, yours is super clear f&c!! Mamabird it depends on your hospital equipment, even though i'm overweight you can see every detail of my bean, nose eyes the lot... it's like a 3d photo! BUT that's because the sonographer was using a brand new machine- my 10 week scan a fortnight before was soooo blurry! 


:hug: to everyone, it's like we're all really pregnant or something!!! :D


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Loving the pics ladies excellent!!! I am pants @ the nub theory...don't think mine has a nub :haha:

Moggy - don't know how much it is to hire a doppler but we bought this one that a few ladies on here recommended (they bought cheaper from ebay but I used babymad) https://www.babymad.com/index.php?p...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=26 and it's been brilliant - got it around 14 weeks maybe a little earlier and heard heartbeat :cloud9:


----------



## MrsMils

Woohoo - another couple of awesome photos!! 

Mamabird - the diving one is brilliant, definitely one for the album, especially when he/she's an olympic diver!!! Clare, we now share our due date!!!

Does anyone want to guess using the nub theory on mine, I really have no idea, I've been studying your pics and can't even begin to guess!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5047.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MamaBird

GIRL!!! MrsMils that definitely looks like a girl! and I just started looking at this nub theory thing. Gosh I can't wait for you to find out now!! You are finding out right?? lol

BTW...ladies you are fantastic...I don't know what I'd do without you. I've gone from being really down about the "crappy" quality scan pictures the sonographer gave us...to being pretty excited about my little Bean diving! lol Thank you! xox


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow Mrs Mils what a great pic! I have no idea which part is the nub though.. I'm rubbish!

Mamabird.. bless you! You've got such an individual scan it's absolutely lovely. Who else can say their baby was diving in their womb????! xx


----------



## Jetters

Hehehehe! My Bean looked mightily peeved off at being poked and prodded by the sonographers wand when she was jabbing him/her with it to make him/her move!! 

I'm gonna buy that doppler too, thanks. I've ummed and aahed over getting one, because I know if I can't find the heartbeat it'll make my paranoia a thousand times worse, BUT it's also cheaper than going for many many private scans which is what i'm desperate to do at the moment!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ours wasn't happy either Jetters! It was turning away from the machine and stretching it's legs to get out the way! x


----------



## Jetters

Hehehehe!!!

I've just bought that doppler- £24 new including postage from ebay xx


----------



## MrsMils

Oooh - so you think girl Mamabird? I'd secretly like a girl, well, of course I wouldn't mind either way:blush:, but because I'm one of three sisters, so I think I'm biased! Nope - I don't think I am going to find out, I think we'll keep the guessing going and then have a surprise!

F&C - I think the nub is supposed to be the bit that sticks out at its bum (sorry!), but in the articles explaining the theory, I can't really tell the difference between the boys and girls, so I'm useless at guessing!

I know what you mean Mamabird, I can't ramble on to friends about things like this (none of them have babies yet), and DH is starting to think I'm going crazy with my random chat!! This group is brill and keeps me going!:hugs:

How exciting Jetters, let us know how you get on! My sister has said I can borrow hers, but I think I'm just going to be even more paranoid than I am at the moment when I can't find a heartbeat! I think I'll decide when I see how you guys get on with your dopplers, let me know how easy/quickly you found a heartbeat!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm one of 3 girls too!! (and we secretly want a girl but will be happy either way!) xxx


----------



## moggymay

I keep switching from wanting a girl to wanting another boy. So hard as we would be very happy either way...Mogster thinks he is having a baby sister and has a baby girl in his tummy. I am leaning towards thinking its a girl but last time when I thought that it was a boy. either way a girl means one of each and a boy means we have lots of clothes etc already and I get to have two little boys. Ah well only another month or so to wait...unless he/she doesnt flash the sonographer :flasher::blush: In fact any sex will do me and between 6lb and 8lb please:flower:


----------



## moggymay

I had a similar doppler to that with mogster but we didnt get on very well with it. Even our midwife struggled and we always seemed to find noises from the placenta and echoes of my heartbeat, from the reviews I think it either works for you or it doesnt, there dont seem to be any who find it both ways? Hope it works for you too Jetters:hugs: Considering a rental but cant decide...?


----------



## penguin77

:haha:


moggymay said:


> Penguino/Penguinetta has Jac's nose! Another gorgeous pic, team Bean again though! Need to work on my nub skills :winkwink:

No worries...we're staying team yellow anyway..even though hubby would be willing to find out but he's happy to wait as think he enjoyed the suprise last time whent he time came......at the 20 week scan he'll try to find 'somthing' to see what we're having.....he didnt have a clue last time but he was still looking :haha::haha:

xx


----------



## penguin77

Hey ladies...

Defo not getting a doppler...it would make me obssessed or possessed...not sure whch LOL..

Moggymay - I feel the same as you regards boy or girl....happy either way.....bot is what i know and we alreay have clothes/toys etc.....but a girl would also be really great to have one of each....so happy either way.

Something tells me we're having another boy....but who knows. Last time i was convinced girl til approx 35 weeks and then i had a feeling it would be a boy :shrug: So i'm probably wrong....

I also had my 20 week scan date on friday.......so we'll be going on the 13th April at 2.20pm...and i'll be bang on 20 weeks then. Can't wait.

Happy weekend all :kiss:

xxx


----------



## MrsMils

penguin77 said:


> Hey ladies...
> 
> Defo not getting a doppler...it would make me obssessed or possessed...not sure whch LOL.

:rofl::rofl::rofl: That had me in hysterics, I know EXACTLY what you mean!!

I've got my 20 week scan date on the 7th of April, when I'll still be 19 weeks. I've got to go and see a consultant on the 18th of March, they want to discuss my sister's HELLP syndrome with me as apparently there is a genetic link. I think the main thing they're going to do is keep a much closer eye on my blood pressure throughout.

Oh - and at what week is the triple test supposed to be done, I very distinctly remember my midwife saying that it had to be after a certain week and not before, but I can't remember which week....:dohh:


----------



## MrsMils

Oh yes - and is anyone else having issues with basic speech and spelling?! Seriously, I've lost the ability at the moment!! I keep mixing works up/making new ones up and can't spell VERY simple words...


----------



## Jetters

^ Baby brain!!! :D


My 20 week scan isn't until i'm 22 weeks.. which is mainly why I booked the private gender scan! To break up the huge 10 week gap between scans. It's super cheap though so I think it's worth it, aaaaand i'm not going to buy pink or blue things until I get a gender confirmation at the 22 week scan. If both sonographers think the same gender, then so be it, let the intense shopping commerce!


----------



## penguin77

MrsMils - Glad to have made you laugh :hugs: Triple test is done after 16 weeks. I see mymidwife at dead on 16 weeks and she'll take my bloods then. If you get extra BP checks you might hear babys heartbeat more often :winkwink:
Oh yeah......you have preggo brain with regards to spelling and words......i haven't noticed much difference ths time as i never recovered from the preggo brain while having Jac :rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

MrsMils said:


> Oh yes - and is anyone else having issues with basic speech and spelling?! Seriously, I've lost the ability at the moment!! I keep mixing works up/making new ones up and can't spell VERY simple words...

YES! And from even before I knew I was pregnant!! I simply can't string sentences together any more.. oh and my typing has got worse!


----------



## Piperette

Evening ladies,

How is everyone? Hope you are all doing fine.

I have a question. Since TTC I have not had a bath (only showers :winkwink:) as I read you need to be careful about the temperature. Up too now I was way too paranoid about the water being too hot, so decided not to bath altogether. But I really want to take a lovely bath soon. So I was thinking about buying a Bath Thermometer. I can use it now and continue to use it when the baby is here.

Has anyone got one of those? Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## MrsMils

I'm a big bath fan - I REALLY didn't want to have to give up my baths and shower instead for 9 months, so I did a bit of reading about it/spoke to my midwife. The main thing that I gathered was that baths were ok as long as they weren't too hot. The main issue now is just overheating, so my midwife said that as long as I can get in the water comfortably (i.e. not doing to whole 'getting in in stages because its that bit too hot') and I don't go pink, I'll be absolutely fine, so I gave in and have been having baths for the last few weeks rather than showering. In fact - when I'm feeling a bit achey/tired its really lovely to get in there and wallow with a magazine! :smug:

The thermometer sounds like a really good idea, have you found anywhere the ideal temperature that is recommended?

Oh - and thanks girls - its good to know I'm not the only one that seems to be going crazy. Some of my co-workers are now actually getting used to deciphering my jibberish!! :wacko:


----------



## moggymay

Pip we have had several thermometers for the bath for mogster they dont tend to last too long though so I wouldnt spend a fortune if you can help it. Most of the time for baby ones say anything over 36 is hot, mogster prefers it a bit warmer say 37, we have tested and found that 40 is hot and what we like, it feels like it is not quite as hot as doing the washing up IYKWIM. Basically the best way to test before bubs IMO is to run the bath, leave the bathroom and close the door then return say 3 mins later and see first how hot the room feels and second how hot the water feels when you dip a hand then a toe, if it seems too hot then it is, if it seems just right then it is and if too cold then you guessed it, it is! Kind of like goldilocks and the three bears, just Piperette and the three bath temps! When bubs is here you can get a thermometer.

Hope this helps you enjoy lovely long relaxing baths!

Not much going on here, feeling tired and grumpy in the main, dont feel pregnant any more and ages til next scan or next MW appt, scan who knows when still awaiting date and next MW is 29/3!!!! No more movements and no symptoms, cant remember if it is normal but kind of just blah to the whole thing at the mo, cant even summon up the excitement to ....? Need cheering up ladies, any ideas??? Please????


----------



## Piperette

MrsMils, I read that warm water is okay - anything up to your normal body temperature of 98.6° F, which is 37.0 °C.

I looked at this thermometer. It is digital as well, which I think I prefer.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Digi-Duck-...1_1?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&qid=1266702286&sr=1-1

Moggy, maybe take a nice bath with some candles and relaxing music? We have just about 2 months until our next scan, so I am also thinking about hiring a doppler for inbetween. First thought about buying one, but might just stick with hiring one like you suggested.


----------



## MamaBird

Piperette I can definitely help with advice i nthat department!

I am a HUGE bath fan...I have a nice bath almost every evening. When I got pregnant I read a lot of stuff about bath temperature. For a while my baths were really crappy because they were not warm enough and finally I decided to get a bath thermometer.

Mine isn't digital or very fancy. It looks like a normal thermometer we would use oraly but it is in a case the shape of a froggy. I read that as long as the temp of your water isn't more than 100 degrees Fahrenheit..which is about 37.77 degrees celsius...your good. I am the type of person who looks like a lobster after my "normal" baths and I find bathing in 100 degree water is really not that bad. Still pretty hot...better than warm.

Hope this help!

xo


----------



## Jetters

We had this for Rory and always liked it https://www.mothercare.com/Philips-...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core so i'll probably get one of them again. 


My doppler arrived today! And I was scared shitless to try it... especially because I have a huge flabby belly in the way (size 20)... but after a scary few minutes, I found it! Oh, what a relief. Bean's heartbeat galloping away.. i'm so glad I bought it! (for now!)


----------



## Fish&Chips

My sister loaned her doppler to a friend who gave birth about a year ago. They are seeing each other in about 5 weeks so am going to have to wait until then. She did offer to post it but tbh I think I'd better stay away until I've more of a chance to hear the hb. x


----------



## penguin77

Hi ladies..:flower:

13 weeks today :happydance::happydance::happydance:

As far as having bath goes i wouldnt worry about checking the temp unless you like a boiling hot bath! I don't so it's never too hot anyway and i still have to creep in slowly...LOL I had aloads of baths in the last tri last time just to relax and never bothered checking the temp....and Jac is fine :thumbup:

IF you need a temp checker anyway why dont you get something like this like i have....
https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42857041&mcb=core
The only thing that's rubbish is the decongestant and i've not used the comb yet as Jac doesnt have enough hair so i use the brush....oh and i forgot there was a toothbrush in there so i'll use it once the one i have needs throwing away.

Told work on Monday that i'm preggeres AGAIN! My supervisor was great about it :thumbup: and my Line Manager was ok too, but i have an underlying feeling he was pissed off deep down. He couldnt understand why i had waited to tell them and hadnt trusted to tell them i was pregnant when i was due back in work mid january WTF :growlmad: Family only found out this weekend...cheeky [email protected]! I should have told him that i wasnt obliged to say anything till 25weeks but thought better of it :haha:
Nevermind...
Hope all you lovely ladies are well.

:hugs:
xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats on 13 weeks Claire! So when does your box go up? Is it tomorrow? x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Penguin - glad work were okay (mostly!) and what a muppet....do they not realise every pregnancy is worrying and you often don't want to blab til the reassurance of the scan???

Not a lot going on my end.....struggling with my hips and back etc still but work are being really good and helpful about it.

One of my good friends has just found out she is pregnant - early days yet but exciting all the same as she has not been ovulating often at all so a bit of a miracle!

Can't believe I am almost 17 weeks.....it is going so quickly now!

Hope you are all well? We had a little more snow but nothing major. Ohhh but I start driving lessons tonight.......eeeeeeeep :blush:


----------



## penguin77

F&C - Nope still havent moved a box :shrug: I guess it'll move tomorrow or Friday as then i'll officially be 1/3 the way through (40 weeks divided by 3 is 13.something weeks :haha:) and into 3rd tri...who knows LOL.

p&f - not long till you 20 week scan now then :thumbup: Hope you had a good driving lesson...as good as they can be as i hated mine and didnt learn to drive till i was 24! Dont know why i waited as i love driving now.....

xx


----------



## MamaBird

Penguin: I just found out last week that our tickers will be moving up at 13w+3. If I remember correctly I think that's what I saw on another woman's pregnancy journal. Only a couple more days for you!!

P&F: I also feel like time is rushing by now. Well some of the time atleast. I can't believe I will be 13 weeks tomorrow!

Not much going on at my end. I am stuck doing extra hours at work this week because my boss waited too long to hire a replacement for the teacher who quite two weeks ago. I can't wait till the end of March when our other staff are done their teaching placements and our back working their regular shifts!

Also Friday is DH birthday and since I am off on Fridays I will bake him a cake and cook him a nice supper. No clue what to make yet. Maybe shepherds pie? That's one of his favourites! 

Anywho! Hope all you ladies are doing fantastic!

xo


----------



## Piperette

Hi ladies,

How are you all? Hope you are keeping well.

Thanks for everyone who replied to my bath question. :thumbup:
Jetters and Penguin, could you let me know what products you were referring to as the links only took me to the main page?

Not much new here apart from that I went to see the midwife yesterday to have my bloods taken. Only MW couldn't find the vein. :wacko: So I now have this really bad bruise and the bloods were postponed till week 16, when I need my bloods taken again anyway. Only thing is I am now a bit worried I will get the same MW again. I'm not really a huge lover of needles at the best of times. But the good news is that MW also listened to baby's heartbeat and OH and I were smitten. :cloud9:


----------



## penguin77

Mambird -thanks for 'moving box' info....i'm excited about it already and it wont move till friday :haha:
Shepherds pie sound good :thumbup:

piperette - i'll try the link again for you.... if it doesnt work its the ergonomic grooming set...all useful at some stage except the nasal thingy......and the bath thermometer has been great and lasted nearly 10 months so far :thumbup:
https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42857041&mcb=core

xx


----------



## penguin77

how weird.....i posted the link..checked it and it worked...tried again a few minutes later and it now directs to the home page... :wacko:
So the mothercare website must have a mind of its own...

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sulking now as wanted my box to move up tomorrow. Rubbish. :) x


----------



## moggymay

Pip we have this one for mogster and we "borrow" bits every now and then for us too :blush:
https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Ergonomic-grooming-set/dp/B000IVU09C?_encoding=UTF8&

Its great for when you go away as you dont forget bits - except if you have an OH who forgets to put the nail clippers back:haha:

All good here now, went to GP as was so tired and had stonking headache and the grumps, he diagnosed UTI and gave me antibiotics so now feeling much better as have had 48 hours of antibiotics kicking in. He did bloods too to check kidney function and have to wait for the results and have more next week. 

Hate having bloods done:dohh: was a good nurse this week though and she said the harder I press with the cotton wool after she has taken the blood the less I will bruise - looking at my arms now the only clue to where she took it is a tiny pin prick. Hope you get a good bloodtaker next time hon!

Still no news on when we have our next scan, starting to think we might be like Jetters and nearer to 22 weeks...mogster is still convinced it is a girl and now says her name is milyee (Emily) or pipca (assuming Pippa or Philippa)

OH is away til Friday night so having junky dinner - pizza and salad, got me some chinese leaf this afternoon I LOVE IT!!!!!!

Hope you are all well, will be watching to see when you go up a box, think you are right about 13.3 tho... :hugs: to all


----------



## moggymay

link wont work! Try this but remove the [ and ] and add an h at the start!

[ttp://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Ergonomic-grooming-set/dp/B000IVU09C?_encoding=UTF8&]


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> link wont work! Try this but remove the [ and ] and add an h at the start!
> 
> [ttp://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Ergonomic-grooming-set/dp/B000IVU09C?_encoding=UTF8&]

You have exactly the same set as me :haha:

Glad to hear your antibiotics are doing the trick and you're feeling better hun. :hugs:
Yum..pizza.....i'm so obsessed with food at the minute....at this rate i will be 30 stone at full term :cry:

xx


----------



## penguin77

Fish&Chips said:


> Sulking now as wanted my box to move up tomorrow. Rubbish. :) x

:rofl::rofl:

Sorry hun ...it made me laugh that your actually sulking over ticker :hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

:gun:

Bought a new bottle of salad dressing in Waitrose today and shook it up ready to put on my chinese leaf etc, took the plastic seal off and the lid exploded off!!! Vinegrette all down the cupboards by the sink, allover the floor and down me through cardi, top and bra! I am not impressed although reading it back it does make me snicker a little...

Pizza was lovely and lazy moo that I have been since 7.12pm when mogster went to bed I ate it in the kitchen at the breakfast bar watching 'stenders! Off to be even lazier and flop on the sofa til the washing machine stops.

Very funky that we have the same set thing Claire, it must be a good one huh!

How often do the ticker boxes move? Will mine change again soon do you think? Worked out today that on Friday I will be half as preggers as I have ever been! :loopy:


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> :gun:
> 
> Bought a new bottle of salad dressing in Waitrose today and shook it up ready to put on my chinese leaf etc, took the plastic seal off and the lid exploded off!!! Vinegrette all down the cupboards by the sink, allover the floor and down me through cardi, top and bra! I am not impressed although reading it back it does make me snicker a little...
> 
> Pizza was lovely and lazy moo that I have been since 7.12pm when mogster went to bed I ate it in the kitchen at the breakfast bar watching 'stenders! Off to be even lazier and flop on the sofa til the washing machine stops.
> 
> Very funky that we have the same set thing Claire, it must be a good one huh!
> 
> How often do the ticker boxes move? Will mine change again soon do you think? Worked out today that on Friday I will be half as preggers as I have ever been! :loopy:

I'm sure the look on your face was priceless :haha::haha:

I'm being a lazy sod tonight too....hubby working till 11pm ish tonight ...Jac is sleeping and i'm on internet looking for a nice new handbag....want something funky as i'm still trying to clutch on to my youth (and failing miserably).
I want something colourful like a paul frank bag but they're difficult to find in this country. I want one that i can use as a cross body bag as i need to be hands free....oh...and it deosnt help that im fussy with bag sizes...i dont want one too big or too small :haha::haha:

I did a very complicated calulation and deduced that you move up a ticker box on Saturday :winkwink:

:hugs:
xx


----------



## Jetters

Get Paul Frank bags from ebay! Or Boots.com had them I think.

I've got my heart set on a cupcake Yummy Mummy bag... £70 though, disgusting! It'd be my TOTAL extravagance... hmmmmm!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

penguin77 said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Sulking now as wanted my box to move up tomorrow. Rubbish. :) x
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Sorry hun ...it made me laugh that your actually sulking over ticker :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Stupid ticker. :haha:


----------



## MrsMils

Hello everyone! Blimey - I've missed a few pages of chat! I hope you're all well and having a good week.

I'd completely forgotten about moving up a box - woohoo - something to keep me going until Friday then!!

Discovered yesterday that I'll probably have to go back to my usual job for a few weeks before I can technically start mat leave - boo. (Cursing me and my bad maths/misunderstanding of maternity rights/employment law!!) :hissy:

Is anyone else still having food cravings? I STILL can't get enough of grapes/grape juice.... (I'm starting to wonder whether its my body trying to tell me that it misses wine!!).


----------



## moggymay

green grapes are eaten daily here too, OH got me some red grapes but didnt fancy them? Wierd as with mogster constantly wanted strawberry yoghurt or strawberries, this time it seems to be more citrus fruit flavours and rocket lollies!

Yay seems like we are all moving boxes then :wohoo: its starting to get exciting!

Think am going to have to clean kitchen floor again and cabinets etc as cant seem to get rid of the smell of salad dressing. It is EVERYWHERE!! :gun:

Have a fab day all :hug:


----------



## moggymay

OMG!!!! OMG!!! Overexcited preggo female here...

Doppler arrived this morning so dashed out to Boots to get some Baby Oil Gel and gave it a go and found bubs almost straight away, right where I have felt the movements, almost made my:cry: am so happy. 

Feel much relieved and glad I invested in it. Cost me £52 including postage from ebay (item number 270525071782) then £2.59 for the gel from Boots, the noise is great to hear but my fave bit is the LCD screen which flickers a little heart when you find a heartbeat and then shows the heart rate. 

It is my favourite purchase of recent weeks and am going to find it hard to resist having a go too often. I am in love all over again :cloud9:

:happydance: :loopy: :dance: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## Jetters

Exciting isn't it!! So pleased you heard mini moggy!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Now I'm sulking cause I want a doppler. :haha:

I've also been LOVING green, sweet grapes. TBH fruit and anything sweet is all I really fancy, yet I'm still loosing wait! Love it. (and not sulking anymore). x


----------



## moggymay

Sorry F&C, we didnt get one for so long as we had a cheaper one last time and it didnt really work, have finally succombed but think it should sell reasonably well afterwards as it has a screen etc so even if can sell on for £30 it works out cheaper than a rental when you take postage, return etc into account. 

Enjoying it at the moment though and gonna read the instructions to figure how to record stuff :cloud9: Wish I had bought this one with number one!

:hugs:wont be long til you see the MW again though and she will listen in for you, then not long after that lil fishy will start wriggling so that you can feel :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

and fishy moves up to the next box on Sunday :wohoo:


----------



## Jetters

Mine was only £24 (the angelsounds one) and it was risky cos they work for some people, not for others... but luckily it worked for meeeee! :D


----------



## MamaBird

Oh you ladies are making me want a doppler!!! But I decided at the start of my pregnancy that maybe it wasn't a good idea for me. I'm the type od person who worries about EVERYTHING! So if I don't find the heartbeat...I may have a nervous breakdown....or even if I find the heartbeat and it's slower than expected...I will probably worry....So I have been resisting going on ebay to purchase one. :-(


----------



## moggymay

sorry am taping up my chops as we speak


----------



## DeDe80

Hi Ladies, 

I hope you all are doing well. I bought the angelsounds doppler, but it hasn't arrived yet. I hope I am one of the lucky one and it works for me. 

Moggymay, I am glad you got to hear lil moggy heartbeat. 

It's exciting to know that our tickers will be moving up soon. I can't wait to go to my next scan. I have to wait until I'm 18 weeks. It seems so far away. Maybe the doc will let me see LO at my appt. next week, as he has a little scanner in his office.


----------



## Jetters

Sorrrrry! :D 
I was like you too- knowing myself too well I swore never to buy one, but after my threatened miscarriage I decided it was worth the risk. AND it lives at my dads house, so I can only use it once a week to resist daily temptation!!

I am off to FINALLY meet my midwives- I moved house in first tri so had to change teams. 16 week appointment today! I'm excited but know it will just be boring, practical stuff, but am hoping for advice on my killer headaches.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Moggy! Actually my 20 week scan is only just over 5 weeks away! Can't believe it.


----------



## moggymay

F&C you might be first for the anomoly scan then...?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh not sure. It's on the 7th April. When is everyone elses?


----------



## DeDe80

Fish&Chips said:


> Ooh not sure. It's on the 7th April. When is everyone elses?

I don't know when mind will be, but I am hoping that he will decide to do it at 18 weeks. I have my appt on the 3rd of March and I am hoping that he will book my scan for the 31st of March; as I will be 18 weeks. I normally have my appts on Wednesday. 

I can't wait to see some more scan pics!!!!


----------



## moggymay

still not heard anything...


----------



## Fish&Chips

I got my date in the same envelope as my 12 week scan date.


----------



## Jetters

My 20 week scan is when i'm actually 22 weeks annoyingly... 6th April.

Gender scan in just over a week though, woooo! March 7th!


----------



## penguin77

Hi ladies...

My scan is on the 13th April...i'll be bang on 20 weeks then. 

xxx


----------



## penguin77

i moved a box :yipee::yipee::yipee:

xx


----------



## MamaBird

YAY for moving over!! 2 days left for me!!! 

I know this has been asked before...but I'm suffering from extreme baby brain and forgot...so I will ask again. For the already mommies in the group...how far along were you when you first felt the baby inside you? I can't wait for that!!

xo


----------



## MrsMils

Fish&Chips said:


> Ooh not sure. It's on the 7th April. When is everyone elses?

Snap - me too! 7th - when I'll be 19+1.

I've had a bit of a traumatic day, had quite a bit of heavy bleeding this morning - completely out of the blue and without warning. Rang the midwife who tried to make me an appointment at the EPU, but couldn't immediately so told me to go straight to A&E. So have been in the hospital for the last 5 hours... 

The tried to take blood and ironically, it took two nurses and a doctor to finally get some out of me! Then examined me and finally listened for a heartbeat. She couldn't find one for ages, but then eventually did, it was horrible, we could tell she was getting a bit frantic too, but finally heard that little sound. They didn't scan me, but I guess thats because I only had on two weeks ago? I had to wait another 2 hours for the bloods to come back and then they let us go. So feeling a bit teary and very worn out now. Bleeding seems (fingers crossed) to have stopped, I don't think I've ever been so scared!

Oh - glad others are sharing my grape addiction - I'm with you, only green for me, the taste of the red grapes just doesn't hit the spot!


----------



## moggymay

relax and eat green grapes hun, keep us posted, do you see them again soon? :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

MamaBird said:


> YAY for moving over!! 2 days left for me!!!
> 
> I know this has been asked before...but I'm suffering from extreme baby brain and forgot...so I will ask again. For the already mommies in the group...how far along were you when you first felt the baby inside you? I can't wait for that!!
> 
> xo

With Jac i felt him for the first time around 14 weeks....like a tickling sensation on the inside iykwim.
I've felt similar stuff on and off for the past few weeks but feel maybe it's something else as it's early...,:shrug:
But i did feel something more prominent on Thusday so i think it was definitely the baby at that time...btu nothing since. 

Having felt Jac fairly early last time they didnt become more prominent and regular till about 19/20 weeks..and i didnt feel the first outside kick till 25 weeks which is late compared to most.

Everyones different though hun. If you feel something different down there (ikwim LOL) it may well be the baby :cloud9: 

xxx


----------



## penguin77

MrsMils said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Ooh not sure. It's on the 7th April. When is everyone elses?
> 
> Snap - me too! 7th - when I'll be 19+1.
> 
> I've had a bit of a traumatic day, had quite a bit of heavy bleeding this morning - completely out of the blue and without warning. Rang the midwife who tried to make me an appointment at the EPU, but couldn't immediately so told me to go straight to A&E. So have been in the hospital for the last 5 hours...
> 
> The tried to take blood and ironically, it took two nurses and a doctor to finally get some out of me! Then examined me and finally listened for a heartbeat. She couldn't find one for ages, but then eventually did, it was horrible, we could tell she was getting a bit frantic too, but finally heard that little sound. They didn't scan me, but I guess thats because I only had on two weeks ago? I had to wait another 2 hours for the bloods to come back and then they let us go. So feeling a bit teary and very worn out now. Bleeding seems (fingers crossed) to have stopped, I don't think I've ever been so scared!
> 
> Oh - glad others are sharing my grape addiction - I'm with you, only green for me, the taste of the red grapes just doesn't hit the spot!Click to expand...

Awww hun...hope your felling ok now. :hugs: A scan would be better just for sanity's sake though. If i were you I'd get back in touch with the midwife and see if they can schedule a reassurance scan for next week for you.
If you're anythign like me you'll be worrying till you see your bean again.
Make sure you rest plenty.

xx


----------



## Jetters

MrsMils, i'm so sorry for your horrible experience, I know that feeling all too well!! Huge huge huge hugs :hugs:

I was 13+6 when I had my huge bleed, worst day EVER, never been so upset. Go back to your EPU in as many days as you can hold out for (I went 4 days later) for a reassurance scan- they will definitely scan you. They even gave me a print out from it even though it was a vaginal scan, which they don't normally do. Also be aware that I had cramps and twinges for the following two days after my bleed which was SO upsetting- I thought it meant that I was going to lose the baby, but my doctor told me it was my womb contracting to hold everything in place. I also spotted for two full weeks after but it's finished now, thankfully.

Lots of love to you- it's really scary xxx


----------



## MamaBird

Thanks Claire!! 
I just can't wait! I ask because this morning when I was laying in bed...flat on my back...I felt sort of a tiny muscle twitch in my belly...and I have heard it describes this way before so I was curious. But it is still early since this is my first Bean.

MrsMils: I can't believe you had to go through all of that today! :-( It must have been so scary waiting their for ages! I'm happy to hear you are feeling better now!

xo


----------



## Jetters

Oooh, I just learned about Bump Buddies and I want one!! Obviously we're all buddies on this thread ;-) but i'm jealous now that you've all got buddies in your sigs! Anyone?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Argh catching up on pages lol as haven't been on hardly this week -

Piperette - if you struggle having bloods done (I know I do unless the person taking it is very good!) I had recommended to me to use another needle - is it a baby or child needle? Something like that? It's smaller/thinner than the normal ones and that seems to do the trick :thumbup:

Moggy - glad you heard the heartbeat it is so lovely - sounds like an exciting bit of kit you've bought!!

My anomoly scan is 25th March :happydance: getting impatient now!!! I will be near 21 weeks and they booked me in direct at the hospital after my 12 week scan.

Jetters - did you get any advice on the killer headaches??? I have had an awful week of them, and a twitchy eye too :nope: PS - What does a bump buddy do! I don't have a buddy, if you like? :flower:

MrsMils - hope you are feeling better and if they found heartbeat that is good, might be worth asking for a scan for your own peace of mind if you're still worried :hugs:

Phew!! I won't leave it so long before coming on next time honest - just had raging headaches this week and seem to have been off the computer a lot :haha: Nice lazy weekend planned (maybe some cleaning, boo!) so hope they are gone for good! Hope you are all doing well? Yay for boxes moving up!!!!


----------



## moggymay

Jetters you can be bump buddies with me if you like? My others came from ttc so we are at very different stages, be good to have someone close in dates...?


----------



## moggymay

:yipee: I moved a box :wohoo:


----------



## penguin77

[/I]


moggymay said:


> :yipee: I moved a box :wohoo:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

I will hopefully move up a box tomorrow!! Whoo hoo! Mrs Mils.. yey we have our scan on the same day! What time is yours? Mine is at 1.30pm. I can't remember, are you going to find out the sex if possible?

So Jetters, even though you're quite further along than me, your scan is only a day before? It's weird how it all works out. At least you know you'll get a lovely picture. I'm worried I'm not going to be far enough along.. plus I've then got a REALLY long wait to see our baby again but this time when it's born.

Mrs Mils - you must have been terrified about the bleed but at least Jetters can reassure you. I am glad it seems to all be ok.

xxx


----------



## Jetters

You lot have got me all so excited about moving up a box, that i'm going to go and get a new ticker with boxes now like you lot!! :happydance:


F&C, so will you be... *counts* 19 weeks? The benefit to scans being potentially too early is you potentially get another one!! (My 12 week scan was a week early, so I had to have another one a week later, which was fine by meeeee! :haha:) In our hospital they do them 20-24 weeks. It feels like a long time away though.... one week today is my gender scan!


Pinkandfluffy/Piperette... they ALWAYS struggle getting my bloods (have my whole life) and so they use 'butterflies' in my hand- the thinest needles! As for the killer headaches- and I get twitchy eye too!- the midwives said to triple my water intake, up my sleep and fruit and veg, yadda yadda. My BP was ok but my urine protein was quite high so I'll go back in a few weeks to keep an eye on it. They said the docs wont give me medication for them unless my BP is raised. Get it checked out x


Oooh and Moggymay and Pinkandfluffy, yay i'll be bump buddies! Apparently it's so we can text each other updates, and let the other girls know when one of us is in labour or any problems etc :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep I'll be one day off 19 weeks. I thought it was very early but hey if I get to have another one, who am I to complain! x


----------



## Jetters

I am now on box-watch *giggles*


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oooh thanks - have been trying to drink more but bet I'm not, probably lacking in the fruit and veg though :haha: will get right on it.

Hmmm I wonder if I can get them to use a thinner needle - they do just look at my arms in horror though and ask where my veins are :haha: :dohh:

Jetters I will send you my number in a pm - will be lovely having a bump buddy and to let the thread know etc! :thumbup:

Have had a day of much laziness with occasional bouts of cleaning....feel I am finally getting somewhere though we have been sorting stuff out as need to box some things and move stuff for when the extension begins to be built - now to go and forage some food :haha:


----------



## MamaBird

Awwwe you ladies crack me up! Lol!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!

xo


----------



## moggymay

a week on sunday Jetters and you will move boxes again...It is exciting in a strange way cos youre getting closer and closer...cant wait to hear how the gender scan goes, any inkling to what you are having? When is the scan? :hugs: bump bud! :winkwink:

AFM not much going on, ironed and lined the curtains for mogsters new room this morning then hung them, had to have a snooze afterwards though as was shattered????? Sprawled on the sofa for the rugby this PM, what a disappointment. At least not long now til the F1 season starts :happydance:

How are you doing today MrsMills? Hope there has been no more worrying bleeding, as Jetters said she spotted for a while and is ok, are you seeing MW or docs next week? Defo reckon you should ask for reassurance scan, cant think of a better candidate for one :shrug: 

OH had a play with the doppler this moring, he was so proud of himself when he found the heartbeat, he got excited when he thought he had found it but then worried cos the screen didnt have the heart flashing, he was fine when he found the heartbeat though an inch away and when he realised the whooshing beat was the placenta, cant believe how cool it is, have put it away though now for a few days to give poor little one a rest, fortunately the three times we have used it we have found the heartbeat straight away and always in the same place :cloud9:

Noisy splashing from upstairs means mogster is getting out of the bath so my turn to take over for bedtime story and bed. Catch you all later :hug:


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone, thank you all for being so kind, its so nice and reassuring to hear all of your comments. :hugs: Jetters - its so nice to know that you can vouch for the fact that it can be ok, I'm such a worrier that I always think the worst! Fortunately the bleeding seems to have stopped today thank goodness, I'm still over-reacting at every little twinge and ache that I would usually ignore though! :wacko:

I'm going to call my midwife when I know she's at the surgery on Tuesday, I'll be away in Yorkshire for a few days so can't see her, but maybe if I can see her the Tuesday after she could listen to the heartbeat again for me (and I might actually be able to enjoy it this time - yesterday I couldn't really hear when she said that was the heartbeat and then she stopped listening almost instantly). I would love to go for a reassurance scan as I know I'd feel so much better for seeing the baby wriggling etc, but we were in the hospital for hours and hours yesterday and I couldn't face that again, but maybe my midwife could make me an appointment though?:shrug:

I think DH is coming around to the idea of me buying a doppler, he's worried (for the same reasons that I'd worry about my own sanity!) but understands why I'd now quite like one.

I hope you're all having a nice weekend, I've got one more day of work and then 4 days off - we've rented a little cottage with friends, it was supposed to be a holiday to take our horses for some fun/training (while the boys played golf), but my horse is still injured (although on the very long and expensive road to recovery now!!) so I plan on sleeping/eating/reading magazines/walking the dog and generally relaxing - heaven! I've even booked into a spa to have an indian head massage (I'll tell them I'm pregnant so they don't use certain oils?).

Anyway, sorry for rabbiting on, thank you all again for being so supportive!

Oh - and F&C, I think mine is about 10.30am on the 7th? :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

I spy box movers!!! :yipee:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oooh 18 weeks moggy go go go!!! :happydance:

MrsMils - I felt the same about dopplers, was totally convinced they were a bad idea as read some bad stories, but I surprised myself how restricted we are with it. Have only used ours maybe two/three times and think I am prepared that if we struggle finding it, it could be behind the placenta or some other nook or cranny so not to worry :shrug: DH doesn't disapprove as much as I'd thought once he'd heard it.

DH still in bed enjoying a Sunday lie-in - I am up as the aching hips don't let me enjoy a lie-in so much at the mo :haha:

Has anybody started shopping yet? We have picked out the pram and furniture/major items.... but I have a friend coming to stay next week and she suggested we go baby shopping - but I just wouldn't know where to start now the practical things are decided :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

moggymay said:


> I spy box movers!!! :yipee:

So do I!!!! :happydance:

We've hired a cottage for a long weekend with our friends in a couple of weeks! I really can't wait. Two of us going are preggers so we can just sit and chat for hours whilst the others get pissed! xx


----------



## MrsMils

Fish&Chips said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> I spy box movers!!! :yipee:
> 
> So do I!!!! :happydance:
> 
> We've hired a cottage for a long weekend with our friends in a couple of weeks! I really can't wait. Two of us going are preggers so we can just sit and chat for hours whilst the others get pissed! xxClick to expand...

:happydance: Yay for the box movers!!!

Oh thats really lovely that there will be two of you! Fortunately the two girls that are coming with us are both really sweet and won't mind me droning on about pregnant things! Instead of drink I'm taking lots of yummy food instead!

Yes P&F, I think I'm going to go for it - I just need to decide which one now!


----------



## Jetters

Ooh Mrs Mils your holiday sounds LOVELY! I'm jealous! So sick of rainy city living *sigh*

Also, I should have a spare angel sounds doppler turning up in the post this week... I bought it off someone on here a month ago and apparently the parcel went missing and ended up back at hers (hmm) and she reposted it on Friday. I already bought a new one so if it turns up, i'll post it to you if you like?? For freeee :hugs:


Also... can any of you specifically feel Baby moving yet? I can't... not a thing... but when I've used the doppler (only 3 times, yay me and self control!) sometimes the heartbeat just disappears- and when it happened at the midwives last week she laughed and said oooh, your baby's moving!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Jetters said:


> Also... can any of you specifically feel Baby moving yet? I can't... not a thing... but when I've used the doppler (only 3 times, yay me and self control!) sometimes the heartbeat just disappears- and when it happened at the midwives last week she laughed and said oooh, your baby's moving!

Likewise midwife chuckled at baby moving about, but I haven't really had identifiable 100% movement. Had a couple of bits that could have been flutters but nothing I'd stake money on I guess :haha:

We have just been invited camping (DHs friends are all very active and outdoorsy) for a birthday celebration but I will be 37 weeks by then - have any of you ever camped whilst pregnant???? He said no to blooming T in the Park which is a week earlier but is after going to this one :haha: Men!!!!


----------



## Jetters

I love camping and usually go a few times in the summer- I still intend to this year BUT I will be investing in a super airbed as I know I couldn't cope on my usual one! I'm going to wait and see what my sleeping and comfort levels are like before I book anything after 6 months...


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's interesting that you are both talking about camping as we've considered this and I didn't know how well I'd take to it whilst pregnant. We'll probably go in June so I'll be 6 or 7 months pregnant. Just not sure..


----------



## MamaBird

YAY!! I moved a box today too!!! I'm so excited! Moggy you are so lucky to be in box number 5!!! lol!

So a little bit of an update with me...Wednesday I get to meet my midwife for the first time! I hope everything goes well....and hopefully she can try to listen for Bean's heartbeat. I'm sure they will have dopplers.
An also, I got really exciting news last weekend and totally forgot to share! Well exciting for me anyway! My best friend decided a few months ago that her and hubby wanted to try for baby #2...that was supposed to happen in June... But...one thing led to another at the start of the month and she is PREGNANT!!! Exactly 8 weeks behind me...she is still in early days... 5w3d...but she is due on October 29th. It will be so exciting being off for a year together with our new babies!!

Well have a nice day ladies.
Oh..and if anyone has a cure for headaches....I'd love to hear it! :-(

xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

I also found out a good friend of mine is preggers! It's great isn't it?! She is 6 weeks and 3 days so about 7 weeks behind me. It's already been so good comparing notes! x


----------



## moggymay

we too have that luck, I share my due date with the mummy of one of mogsters little friends, little people will be popping up all over!!!

Mrs Mills let me know if you want the info etc about my doppler, was £52 including postage but it is fab!!!!

Selling my carycot on ebay and it will be gone this time tomorrow :cry: nevermind it will mean we can replace it with a smaller one that allows the buggy board to go on as well, still sad to see it go though.

Think Jetters is next to move boxes, next sunday I think....so exciting its all go in here at the mo! :happydance:


----------



## Piperette

Evening ladies,

Not sure, but I think I might be next moving up boxes. :happydance:

Not much new to report here apart from that I think my first craving as such would be Potato Mash. I didn't pay too much attention to it at first as I always liked it but for the last three weeks I have had it almost every night and when I didn't, I still really fancied it :blush: and only decided not to have it as I felt bad for OH.


----------



## Piperette

Oh and I am not sure, but I might be the last to get our 20 weeks scan. Ours was booked straight away in the hospital after our first scan for 21st April.


----------



## moggymay

yup pip you will be next....8am tuesday :dance:


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> yup pip you will be next....8am tuesday :dance:

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Do I move at 18 weeks? That will be Friday! :happydance:

I am not a good camper at the best of times to be fair, did Glastonbury last year and don't know how I survived :haha: perhaps we will be a maybe and see how I get on...

Shattered today as we went to MILs and DH kept us there late watching the ice hockey on the olympics, I tried to snooze on the couch lol. MIL has started buying baby bits though, such lovely things bless her - maybe we should start buying now too :haha:

Hope you are having a happy Monday.....lol - 3 and a half hours before I can make my escapes from work.... :dohh:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all! We've just had our NT results and we have a 1:100,000 chance! Not sure what the norm is but I'm pretty sure this is good. I think my mw expected me to have a 1:1500 chance as I'm 30. 

I'm also in a good mood as we've just collected little Fishy's wardrobe, plus picked up it's cot/bed yesterday from my sisters. We've got a new carpet being fitted on Friday and it's all coming together! Hopefully it'll be ready way before I get big and uncomfortable.

I reckon I'm showing quite a bit now. When did you all start to show? x


----------



## penguin77

F&C - I feel like ive started to show this past week...before then i thought i was smaller than last time but feel like ive popped now. This is my 2nd though and i weigh 1 - 1.5 stones lighter at this stage than last time so i may show becaus eof that :shrug:

xxx


----------



## penguin77

14 weeks today :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Only 6 weeks till scan :rofl::rofl:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

:cry: I want a scan date :cry:


----------



## Jetters

Can't you ring them and ask for one, Moggy?? They booked mine when I had the 12 week scan!! Bug them!! :D

I'm loooooving the sunshine... it's not hot, but bright, so perfect weather for me (cos I hate being hot!). Been for a long walk, and a swim, and made a healthy lunch, which all makes me feel very virtuous... till my friend gets here tonight with Dominos anyway! Hahah!


----------



## MamaBird

Fish&Chips!!! I am soooo happy to hear that news!!!  Those are wonderful results!!! And way for starting to get baby's things!!! 

I just got the nicest phone call from my mom last night...and it couldn't have come at a better time cause I had an aweful day at work...Anyway, after I have finished a 15 minute rant about how my boss has no clue how to run a business, my mom says...on another note... lol! Her and my dad had a visitor stop by their house yesterday. One of my aunts told her daughter that I was pregnant and my cousin showed up yesterday with a bunch of baby stuff. 2 huge bags full of baby clothes, 1 huge bag full of maternity clothes plus other items like a baby bath and other things. My mom says it's just too much to go through so she'll wait until we visit in a couple weeks. They only live about 25 minutes away...so now I'm not sure I want to wait two weeks! I want to see the stuff she brought over!
I was so touched that I started to cry and DH had to take them phone and have my mom explain to him what was happeneing! lol!
Hormones! 

Anyway! Hope everyone is well! Tomorrow morning at 11am I have my first midwife appointment. I'm excited and nervous. I have some questions and I was going to write them down cause I forget everything lately...do you girls think I'll look stupid going in there with a little list??

xo


----------



## moggymay

If I dont hear by my birthday I will ring them and ask for a date. That give them one more week then I will start to hound them. 

Dug out all the baby stuff and have so much little oy stuff from mogster am not sure what I will do with it all if it is a girl this time...? Probably give to my sis for when she has her first?

Have got OH away at the moment and yesterday Mogster refused to have a nap in the day :gun: today he napped but woke crying after 20 mins so he had a cuddle then slept on my lap for and hour and a bit - had such a dead arm by the end bt it is so rare to get to have such a long cuddle these days the pain was worth it! Still have cold fingers now but think that is prego hormones anyway!!!

All these milestones today, box 3 for Pip, 14 weeks for Claire, then tomorrow Mama has MW and think we have our first gender scan...Jetters??? What time is it, will have to lurk to see what you are having...will you find out? Will you tell us?

Cant wait to find out what we are having, just want to know cos folks keep asking so will be able to shut them up! Least we are not at the stage where bump really shows and everyone wants to touch it - is it me or is it wierd when strangers want to touch your bump? Felt the same when mogster was tiny and everyone wanted to touch his cheeks, felt very grumpy turning away from them - but come on a stranger in the supermarket! Would you let them touch your little one? Cant believe the cheek of folks!! :gun:

Loving my little man today, he is currently drawing me a picture whilst I catch up on here, he is fab and is gonna be the bestest big brother EVER!!! :cloud9:

Oh and meant to say - list is good mama, least you wont come away having forgotten things you wanted to ask before you went in, although you will probably have more questions to ask afterwards anyway just cos that is sods law!!! Enjoy your appt - will they listen to the heartbeat at this one?


----------



## Jetters

Yeah of course i'll share- not telling my RL friends though! :rofl:

Mamabird that is super sweet!! :)



I am going out tonight! 
This is a HUGE thing to me... simply because it's the first time in 4 months i've felt remotely well enough to leave the house! Watching my friends having a few drinks isn't my idea of fun BUT seeing them all and catching up and being out of the house is worth it! Yay!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mamabird that is so lovely!!! Have fun tonight Jetters.. don't drink too much.. lol x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hope you have a nice evening Jetters, and yay on the results F+C! I have my next driving lesson tomorrow.....booooo...but I know it will help me when bubs comes along.

Dull evening tonight, waiting for One Born Every Minute to come on though hehe, DH home early for a change and just bought me icecream yummmm.

Hope you are all having a nice evening! :thumbup:


----------



## penguin77

F&C - Congrats on you NT results :happydance:...i forgot to mention it in my reply earlier. 

Moggy - I would call tomorrow for you scan.....if you wait and they're busy it might be a while off hun. Phone phone phone :thumbup:

Jetters - Hope you have a good evening :thumbup:

Mamabird - sounds like you haave a load of baby stuff.....bet you cant wait to get your hands on them :haha:

P&F - Will have to stay indoors tomorrow then :rofl: Good luck with the lesson :hugs:

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Don't worry I don't think he'll let me near any proper roads yet, not if hes got any sense :haha:

Had our blood test results back for Triple Tests (we didn't have the scan) and it just says downs risk factor is 1 in 29000, low risk. I assume this is okay as it doesn't really say anything else? Back to the hospital next week to see thyroid doctor again to check bloods still okay (starting to feel like a pin cushion :haha:). 3 weeks now til anomoly scan as well eeep!

Anyone watch One Born Every Minute last night? I was teary throughout, I really liked Joy and her hubby thought they were good! But the lass who's 26 with 5 kids - I'm 26, and cannot imagine having 5 (and she wants another oh my word!). Must be nice having a bit family but chaos :haha:


----------



## MamaBird

Good morning Ladies!

Well I have to say I'm a little bummed this morning. I keep getting these ridiculous headaches and last night was no exception :nope:...so I was up from 3:45am to about 5:30am. Then got up early this morning at 8:45 (this is early for me...I usually get up at 10am because I work from 1-8) to get ready for my first ever Midwife appointment...only to get a call 30 minutes later to tell my my meeting was cancelled because a bunch of women are going into labour.:growlmad:

She was going to book me in NEXT thursday...but I told her it had been a month and a half since I saw a health care provider and sooner would be better for my peace of mind. So now I'm suppose to meet her tomorrow at 1pm...if there are no babies being born. I know I should be happy for the women who are having their babies today...but I just feel like being a complete child and saying "Well what about me? when do I get my turn?" :cry: :blush:

I think I'm just tired...I can't wait for Spring Break...not next week but the week after I am off work...I can't WAIT!! Sorry for the mini rant..

xo


----------



## Jetters

:hugs: mamabird!! 

Isn't it sad that I genuinely missed supernanny and one born every minute last night?! Thank god for 4OD!!

I had a REALLY fun evening in the end and it was so, so nice to be back out in the real world. BUT we didn't get in till midnight and to bed till about 2 and I feel like utter HELL today. I barely got any sleep (two friends in bed with me!) and woke up puking for the first time in two weeks :( I had a three hour nap earlier and feel no better! I feel EXACTLY as if i'm hungover- sickly, banging head, the lot! It's so weird! I clearly can't handle the tiredness of long nights out these days. Sigh.


----------



## Jetters

Ooh, and Bethany-wood kindly made us a blinkie! 

Here's the link to it... https://www.babyandbump.com/blinkie...ne-sigs-blinkies-open-taking-requests-10.html


----------



## moggymay

when is your flavour scan Jetters?


----------



## Jetters

Sunday! 1230 :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

Sunday? Your hospital is good!!! Cant even get a date for my anomoly/flavour scan from ours yet, they say we should hear a week before!!!!


----------



## penguin77

Mambird - :hugs::hugs:

Jetters - Thanks for the blinkie hun :thumbup:

P&F- One born every minutes is on the sky+ :thumbup: will probably watch it when hubby is on late shift next week. It's weird...ive watched the first 2 and cant really relate to it at all even though ive had Jac. :shrug: My conclusion is that every person and labour (regardless if its natural birth or csection) is different even though we think they are same/similar when we talk about it..........so dont let it scare you.
:hugs:

Moggy - Hi hun...hope you get your date for the flavour scan soon :hugs:

xx


----------



## Piperette

Had a cr*ppy day at cr*ppy work with some cr*ppy news. :cry: But I am not getting any more annoyed about it and trying to think of other things now.

On another note we went to have a look at some prams today. That picked my mood up a little. :winkwink: I have tried lots of different ones, but wasn't really keen on most of them for one reason or another. And then I fell in love with the ICandy Cherry. Absolutely love it. If it wasn't so expensive...So I spoke to my parents and it turns out that they will be buying the pram for us. Yay! :happydance:


----------



## Jetters

Sorry you had a bad day Piperette!! :hugs: Hope tomorow is better.

Moggymay mine is a private gender scan at Babybond, hence the Sunday! xx


----------



## moggymay

durr should have realised, preggo brain strikes again!

Great news about parents buying the pram Pip, we had the same when we had mogster and my in-laws bought the cotbed, mattress and initial bedding so they both contributed in a very practical way and we will be using the same things again although need a new mattreess cos mogster still uses the cotbed one on his bed! Getting new carrycot too but the £190 we get at 25 weeks plus the sale of the old carrycot should cover iboth - phew!

Havent watched any of the one born every minute but can imagine you are rogt Claire as every labour is different, I think of the antenatal class group we had and all the stries are so different, we had premmie baby, home birth, Caesar, emergency caesar, forceps, late babies, transfusions, you name it we had it and all of us are still friends and either going though it again or trying to! We have had sme babies and all touch wood have been much easier second births than the first, sure thats cos the fear factor is gone??? Hoping our version of easier doesnt mean too quick, need to have antibiotic drip for at least an hour of it and as mogster was here very quick and very early am hoping that gets in, dont want this one to have the boxiong glove drip and the trips to scbu that mogster had. Wierd that am still clear for GBS even now yet mogster had it on him???? Where does it come from and how did he have it on him if when I was/am all clear???

Have you watched the Jo Frost:Extreme Parenting thing? It is FAB! Am so lucky though cos mogster is the dream chld and was the dream pregnancy too excusing the coming before 8 months were up!

Off to bed now cos got backache and mogster seems to think he should sing mummy a dawn chorus just cos Daddy is away, he then sets of the cat who joins in wailing for her breakfast, all good fun here! 

:hug: to all


----------



## Fish&Chips

Pip, I totally feel for you as I also had a terrible day at work. My boss has turned into a vile demon man and randomly said he has issues with giving me a contract!!!! I think it's just because he wants to extend my hours (which in itself is bad) but they way he said it, I just panicked!! xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Ohhh love the blinkie!!!

Just got home and am STILL stuffed from lunch :rofl: at work some of the food students @ uni do lunches for part of their project - they have to pick a theme and do a menu/restaurant idea etc, and for £6 we get a 3 course lunch and give feedback.

Well today was american diner, and whilst it was lush, I am full to the brim!

DH appears to have gone awol - can see the car is here but don't know where he is?

And our extension to the house starts.....wait for it....MONDAY!!! How crazy....expected completion end of April, eeeeeeeep!!!!!

Can't wait to hear about your flavour scan jetters - and I hear you about feeling hungover after a late one, what IS that!!!!

PS - driving lesson was crazy, he put me on the roads.....didn't hit anyone though :haha:


----------



## moggymay

Flavour scan date 23 March :yipee:


----------



## MamaBird

moggymay said:


> Flavour scan date 23 March :yipee:

YAY MOGGY!!! :happydance:

Gosh I can't wait till we all start going for our gender scans!!! 

I just saw my midwife yesterday for the first time and I absolutely love her!! My meeting lasted well over an hour! It was amazing...she explained all kinds of things and reassured me! My uterus is exactly the size it's suppose to be and she offered to listen to Bean's heart which made my day!! 
So she showed me a few different sounds in my uterus and what they all were...baby's valves opening and closing makes a clicking noise...and the blood flowing maked the woosh woosh and then there was something else and that was Bean pushing away from the doppler! :cloud9:
He's still in there ticking away at 160+ bpm!!

Also I got my requisions for the second part of the IPS which is only bloods and my 20 weeks scan!!! I called the hospital this morning to book it and I decided to wait till I was 20 weeks that way we are almost sure to find out the sex. So the DATE!! : APRIL 16!!! I'll be 20+1!

Well that's it for now! i'm going to enjoy my sunny day off...maybe get a haircut! I'm in desperate need!!

xo


----------



## Jetters

Yay Moggymay and Mamabird!!! Sooooo exciting having a countdown!! :happydance:


----------



## DeDe80

Hi Ladies, 

I know that I haven't been on for awhile, I'm still busy with school and work. I see you have been busy chatting away. 

I love the blinkie that you ladies have. I have to make sure to add it to my signature.

Moggymay and Mamabird, the countdown has begun. Can't wait.

Moggymay, I go for a scan on Mar. 24, hope we can find out what we are having.

Jetters, I hope everything goes well on Sunday. Can't wait to see your scan pics.

Piperette, Penguin, and P&F - Just wanted to say hi. 

I haven't had time to go back and read all the posts, so I apologize. I am about to get off work and I'll be sure to post again this weekend.

Take care ladies.

xoxo


----------



## Piperette

Good morning ladies,

14 weeks today yay, so I am now officially joining the rest of you in the 2nd trimester! :happydance: And what a lovely start we had to the 2nd trimester as OH found the heartbeat with our hired doppler this morning. That's absolutely made my day. :cloud9:

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend. Only one more sleep for Jetters now...how exciting.

DeDe, nice to see you again. Hello back. :flower:


----------



## Jetters

Welcome to second tri! It's lovely here :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Hey everyone :kiss:

p&f - Great news that you didnt run anyone over :haha: 

Moggy - Glad you finally got your scand date through....about bloody time i say :thumbup:

Jetters - So excited for you..cant wait to see that pic tomorrow :thumbup:

Hello :flower: Mamabird, piperette, dede80, f&c, mrsmils......hmm costgang hasnt been gere for ages :shrug:

Today has been a mixed bag i must say....bought Jac some first shoes from clarks today (cruisers) as he trying to stand now. Not as exciting as i wanted it to be as he's full of cold, teething (so already touchy) and has woken up with conjunctivitis in one eye ......cant get anything from boots as he's too young and the out of hours doc didnt tell me anything that i already know/do.....hmmm
So will hang in there till monday if we can and if its no better hopefully i'll get some drops off the docs. Hubby is also working ..but hopefully be home in the next hour as i'm feeling all emotional and useless as Jac gets upset everytime i try to clean his eye :cry:

xx


----------



## Piperette

Jetters should be just about have her gender scan now. Fingers crossed the little one lets her find out. Can't wait to see the scan pic after.


----------



## Jetters

I'm here!!!! And i'm on Team Blue!!!! 


:D


----------



## Jetters

Scan pic later when I get home x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

YAY team blue congratulations!!!!!

And pleased to hear you have your scan dates moggy and I think there were a couple of others too?

Just had a lovely weekend with friends and went to an NCT nearly new sale - got a moses basket and rocking stand for a bargain, looks perfect, just going to get a new mattress still I reckon but got myself a couple of maternity tops, and my friend bought me a lovely coat from H&M - maternity so fits in the bump that seems to be growing over night???

She came to see me and did a double take as something has suddenly started sticking out of my stomach :haha:

Hope you are all enjoying some sun and having a lovely weekend - just wanted to fly on quickly before I have to get the house sorted for the workmen to start tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Team Blue??!! Yey!! Congrats Jetters. Can't wait to see the scan. x


----------



## Piperette

Jetters said:


> I'm here!!!! And i'm on Team Blue!!!!
> 
> 
> :D

Congrats, Jetters. I'm glad your little one let you find out. Looking forward to the scan pic after.


----------



## moggymay

How bizarre, was thinking what your would be having when was going to sleep last night and was guessing boy! How bizarre! Congratulations hon, boys are FAB!!! Sure girls are too but I only know boys so far.... When will you get to see him again?

Got out the pics from mogsters anomoly scan the other day, seems so strange to see him in ultrasound and be able to recognise his face! Wonder if there will be sibling resemblance when we have the next scan?

Great news about NCT sale, some bargains to be had definitely! Also worth trying out netmums.co.uk as they have nearly new boards where you can post FREEBIES/WANTED/FOR SALE items and they are all local to you cos the site splits into sections when you join. Some fab cot and moses basket bargains on ours at the moment but we have the cot and crib sorted so no bargains for us, keeping my eye out though cos we got some fabulous toys for mogster on there, brilliant condition too!

Hope you are all having a fabulous weekend, ordered some maternity things today, having to change my posture cos bits getting squashed if dont sit up very straight, bump definitely growing. Cant believe will be halfway next sunday, already well past halfway compared to last time!

Catch you all later, yorkshire puds to be made cos roast beef tonight yum!


----------



## Jetters

https://img402.imageshack.us/img402/5958/dsc00012am.jpg

It was soooo fab, I really recommend Babybond! They had a giant plasma tv screen so Garry could see everything- and it was the first scan he'd been to as well so it was extra special. The photos are huge and lovely as well!

(I took the advice off here and drank a fanta just before I went in and OMG was he moving like craaaazy! Couldn't get a money shot as he was kicking so much, but we definitely saw it!)

Next scan April 6th. Can't wait already! 
:happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Such a cute picture!!! How amazing! I can't wait to find out which team we're on! x


----------



## Piperette

What a lovely picture, Jetters. You must be over the moon. :thumbup:


----------



## costgang

hi everyone, all i seem to have time for is to read post but never reply, anyway, congrats on your blue bump jetters,:thumbup: i go back to work in 4 weeks, the bitch has cut my hours co i didnt go back at 26 weeks, still only gotta do 6 weeks then im off again:haha::haha: just booked our holiday, going to scarborough, i like it there only been once though, gotta go, josh is awake,


----------



## DeDe80

Jetters, you have a lovely pic. I bet it was wonderful seeing lil jetters move around on the big screen. I'm so happy you're on team blue. I hope I will be joining you soon.

xoxo


----------



## MamaBird

YAY!!! Congrats Jetters!!! A little boy!!!
The pic is fantastic btw!!!

xo


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Yay Jetters!!! I had a pepsi before my 12 week scan and it was going crazy too, good move :haha:

So exciting that we are getting the next lots of scans trickling through now - can't wait for mine! :happydance:

Costgang - scarborough is lovely - wear something warm if the sun isn't out to play though :winkwink: my mum loved it so much we holidayed nearby every year for years :haha:

Just had another load of bloods done ready for my appointment with thyroid guy this week, and that should be it until my scan at nearly 21 weeks - starting to feel like a pin cushion :haha:

Hope you are all doing good - day 1 today on extension build! So far, conservatory has come down, but pleased to see they have tidied up after themselves before they left, my garden even looks good :thumbup:


----------



## penguin77

Beautiful scan pic hun...:cloud9:

xx


----------



## Jetters

Thanks Buddies!!! :hugs:

I feel SUPER pregnant today. I went and bought a swimming cossie at Mothercare and saw myself in their full length mirrors for the first time in months (no mirror at home!) and nearly had a heartache! Two weeks with no puking and i've popped out like MAD! Stretchies everywhere too. Pschftftft!

How we all doing??x


----------



## MrsMils

Jetters - awesome picture!!! So excited for you that you now know what you're having and can shop in the appropriate colours!!!!

I hope everyone is well :hugs:, I haven't been on for ages (sorry - I've yet to catch up on all of the pages of chatter that I've missed!), we had a lovely time away with friends in Yorkshire, the weather was gorgeous. Best of all (its the simple things these days!) I found a cute little old-fashioned sweet shop, so stocked up on things like black jacks, cola pips and flying saucers - yummy!

I'm starting to get a little bump now, yesterday (at DH's grandmother's funeral, so lots of interfering relatives...) I had someone touch my bump for the first time without asking - very weird :nope:!! 

My sister is lending me her doppler, but she says that it isn't supposed to work until 20 weeks, so I'm trying to sit tight until then, I haven't had any more bleeding thank goodness.


----------



## penguin77

MrsMils - People touching your bump can feel weird. But i think it depends who does it....i ahd a few friends from work do it and because they already had kids it felt ok somehow.....but then had someone who didnt and not so close to and i felt like they'd invaded my privacy :growlmad: so after that i kept a close eye on anyone who came too near :haha:

Hope everyone is well.
Jacs eyes seem to look better this evening...so i hope the conjunctivitis is clearing up. Had to take a 1/2 day today as i coudlnt take him to nursery. I dont think he'll be well enough tomorrow either...if thats the case my parents are happy to look after him so i wont need to take some more Annual leave.

Otherwise all is good and im 15 weeks today :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: oh and you MrsMIls.

xx


----------



## MrsMils

penguin77 said:


> Otherwise all is good and im 15 weeks today :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: oh and you MrsMIls.

Yay to us at 15 weeks!!!!!

Yes - I'd never met the lady that touched my bump before in my life, I 'think' she's DH's aunt's sister in law or something...... it felt very odd.

Just been around to my parent's house - we have finally had our wedding photo books delivered after over 2 years - woohoo! (We haven't had to pay for them thank goodness), it was lovely reminiscing about the day - my waist is so tiny!!! This prompted my Mum to ask how much weight I'd gained so far - so I went and weighed myself (we don't have any scales at my house) - urgh - half a stone already. Methinks I've been overdoing it on the cupcakes and crisps.... I'm scared I'm going to get a telling off from the midwife, my friend did at her second appointment!:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







020208_Eric & Lydia_0443.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jetters

Oooh, aren't you gorgeous!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh my goodness Mrs Mils.. you are stunning!!!! Oh I'm showing now too! I've had several people touch the bump but all have asked permission so all good. Not sure how I'll deal with a stranger doing it! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

You're making me want to post a picture of our wedding now! I love looking back and them. Well I've just introduced myself properly on the September Stars thread so now it's your turn now that our news is not secret any more! My name is Ann and I'm 30. My dh is called Don and we got married in June 2009. xx


----------



## MrsMils

Thanks girls - it was so lovely looking back and remembering our best day.

Go on Ann - post a wedding pic, "post it post it post it"!!! Nice to 'formally' meet you by the way!

I don't look anything like that now by the way - my ribcage now seems to go directly to my hips, no waist to be seen!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lordy there are so many I love. Will have a look through them now... x


----------



## Fish&Chips

This is probably my favourite of me. It's currently my Facebook profile pic..

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/AnnDon-149.jpg


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow that's big! I also love this one..

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/4598_112903856656_522876656_2513242.jpg


----------



## penguin77

Awwwwww....you both look absolutely beautiful...stunning..lost for words...:cloud9:

Nice to meet you Ann :hugs:

I posted before but i'll do it again LOL...
I'm Claire ...32...Hubby is Kev ...42...and we got married Nov 2009. Jac the light of my life is already 1 next month..he's growing up too fast :cry:

Her's a couple of our pics...not professional as we had a very very low key wedding....and these are my 2 fave pics...

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f323/pengiun77/STA70854.jpg
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f323/pengiun77/STA70835.jpg

xx


----------



## Jetters

Ann I LOVE the swing photo, it's great and you look gorgeous!!

I'm Yasmin, i'm 24 and this is my first babba. Baby's dad is Garry- we're not together anymore but parenting together... split just before I found out I was preggo. :dohh: Still hoping we can fix things though... I also have a non biological son (that always makes me think of soap powder!!) called Rory from my last relationship, who turned 2 in Jan. I'm in a awful custody battle with my ex partner at the moment though. *sigh*


----------



## Jetters

Ahhh Claire what a busy year you've had! A baby, a wedding and then another baby!! Jac is so gorgeous, he melts me :cloud9:


----------



## MamaBird

Awwwe! Ladies it's soooo nice to put a face and name to the nickname!!!

You all look so gorgeous!!

Well I might as well join in the fun!

My name is Brigitte and my husband's name is Nathaniel. We both turned 27 this past February and this is our first Bean!. We have been together since July 2000 and married since June 2008.

Here is a couple of our wedding pictures! 

The middle one is with my parents.

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/3333.jpg
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/DSC_0093-1.jpg
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/DSC_0198.jpg

xo


----------



## MamaBird

By the way! I'm also on facebook...and would love to be "friends" with those of you who are on facebook as well!

My e-mail is [email protected] if anyone wants to look me up!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lovely pics ladies!!! Claire, Jetters (Jasmin) is right, you have had a busy year!! Hi Brigitte!! xx


----------



## penguin77

Yasmin - Yes i've had a busy year.....can you tell i dont like to be bored :haha:

Brigitte - Love your pics hun. I go on FB but not much so i would be a useless friend. I never update staus or anything. sorry hun. hope someone else is better on it than me :hugs:

F&C - Thanks hun :hugs:

xxx


----------



## MrsMils

Wowee - you're all so gorgeous! Ann - you got your DH to dance - well done you! Claire - I seriously can't believe you've managed to do all of this in a year, thats amazing! Brigitte, I'll try and find you next time I;m on facebook, I don't go on that often and am a bit rubbish!!

Yasmin, I hope the custody battle doesn't get to drawn out, you poor thing. Its really nice that you're parenting with your ex. I love that you already have a pic in your profile, the grin always makes me smile!


----------



## DeDe80

All of you ladies look so gorgeous. I have my wedding pictures put away at home. My DH always says why didn't we give any picture out or post them. I really don't like giving out pictures or posting them, but that's funny because I have over 1000 pictures at my house. I keeps my camera on me just in case I want to take a picture. I'm weird, I know. I'm not a facebook person myself. I had a page but never kept it up, so I just let it go.

I will introduce myself. My name is Deangela and my DH name is Fred. We are both 30 years old. I have a DD, who is 11, and he has a DD who is 12. We have been together since 2003 and got married in 2008. This will be our first baby together. 

Anyway, I hope you all are doing good and Yasmin I hope the custody battle is over real soon. I pray that it goes in your favor. Keep us updated.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

What lovely wedding pics 

I have tried to upload one too though we don't have many on the comp I had to steal this one from facebook!

I'm Lia Harness on facebook by the way - am 26, been married 3 and a half years and expecting baby number 1  We met at uni in Lancaster, and that is where we got married - the pic was taken at our wedding there which was where we also got engaged!

Been to the endocrinlogist again today, thyroid still all good, but still want to see me in another 4 weeks :dohh: I am back there in 2 weeks for my scan and appointment with consultant, it has just worked out bad luck that am seeing endocrinlogist 2 weeks either side of that, doh!

Extension has hit a minor glitch so day 4 on that and things are slowly grinding to a halt whilst we sort it (a neighbour/drain shaped glitch!).

And just got a lovely card from my friend with a blank mr potato head and some girl and boy type stickers to decorate it - those of you who have me on facebook already may know everyone calls my baby the potato at the moment (my friend started it saying all scan pics looked like potatoes and it sort of stuck when DH said they scanned my lunch instead of baby :haha:) - so she sent me this card :haha:

How are you all doing? 2 weeks until the scan :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







n273100744_2605901_4865.jpg
File size: 62.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jetters

I got a hilarious 'Mum to be' mothers day card from my best friend... it was SO sweet! From my Bean, thanking me for the incubator :rofl:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Deangela and Lia!!! Lovely photo Lia! x


----------



## Piperette

Hi ladies,

I have a quick question that I hope someone might be able to answer. I know that your employer needs to give you a reasonable amount of time off for antenatal care like midwife appointments and also antenatal classes. But does anyone know if these antenatal classes are only classes on birth and breastfeeding etc. or can they also be antenatal swimming? There is an antenatal swimming on at our local swimming pool, which I would love to attend, but it is during the week at 10.30. So I was wondering if I could attend it as part of my antenatal care? :shrug:

Might ask the midwife next time I see her.


----------



## Piperette

Does anyone know what has happened to our lovely blinkie?


----------



## Fish&Chips

No, I was also wondering about our blinkey.. very strange. Not sure hun about the antenatal classes. Maybe one of the Mums can advise? Oh and happy Mothers day to everyone!! xx


----------



## moggymay

think it depends on your employer....I had permission to go to the antenatal swimming but didnt go as there would have been so much travelling back and forth that I decided the benefits just werent worth it as by the time I got back to work after the journey i would have been frazzled - if it is close to work though GO FOR IT!

Not sure legally how it all stands, my employers were fab, am on five year break at the moment which kicked in at the end of my years maternity leave, dont get paid but have a job to go back to if I want when mogster is 6 and this one is 3....

Hope you are all having a very happy mothering sunday? Mogster made me flowers so got glitter in our bed this morning - oops!

Yay we are half way today - 20 weeks :wohoo: not sure why pregbar says 47% tho????


----------



## Jetters

Congrats on half way!!!

The girl who made our blinkie has disappeared, taking the blinkie with her it seems :(


----------



## Piperette

Thanks, moggy. Might ask MW at my next appointment. Congrats on being 20 weeks today. :thumbup:

Jetters, what a shame about the blinkie.


----------



## Jetters

In other news... after a fab couple of weeks, I officially have a OH again instead of a FOB! :happydance:


----------



## Piperette

Jetters said:


> In other news... after a fab couple of weeks, I officially have a OH again instead of a FOB! :happydance:

That's great news, Jetters.
:dance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's amazing Jetters! What happened? You must be over the moon. X


----------



## moggymay

:thumbup: :plane: its thumbs up Jetters in smileys! :hug:


----------



## Jetters

Hehehe thanks!!! 

Welllll, after his initial i-can't-handle-this two month silence, for the past 6 weeks he's made a HUGE effort and has been playing super dad to be! He's said he really wants to give us a shot at being a family and so do I. I'm really pleased :) so fingers crossed we work out!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Excellent!!! :happydance:


----------



## DeDe80

Jetters, I hope everythings works out. Go Superdad! :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

You've made my day Jetters!! x


----------



## MamaBird

Yay Jetters!!!!! that sounds fab!!! xo


----------



## DeDe80

Hi Ladies, 

Just wanted to say hi. I see that it has been pretty quiet around here. Hope everyone is doing well. 

I started feeling my LO move this week.:cloud9: 

xoxo


----------



## Piperette

DeDe, that's great news. No surprise you are :cloud9:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I think i've felt mine move a few times now but i'm not 100% sure. It seems to be getting stronger though. It's an amazing feeling isn't it?!


----------



## Jetters

Apart from that one kick, and a few wiggles, I still can't feel much... i've been having a busy week getting my life sorted now i'm well enough to do it! I've been pretty much house and bed bound for four months with the sickness so things have been piling up!!


----------



## moggymay

it will come, I have a right little wriggler in my belly! 

Mogster is still convinced about it being a girl but he is finally coming around to the idea that there could be a baby boy in there...cant wait to find out!

How goes the driving lessons P&F? 

How go the baby preparations for everyone else? Has anyone bought much yet?

Its been really quiet in here the last few days, have been in my old ttc thread a lot as there have been loads of bfps, unfortunately they arent all fully stuck YET! 

Loving the sunshine other than that, we have been out as much as possible, trying to increase mogsters walking stamina so that a buggy board sometimes will be enough for when baby is here....keep seeing children of 3/4 in pushchairs though...:shrug:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hello all :flower:

I was starting to flap about not feeling anything yet (20 weeks tomorrow yippee!!!) but I think I have just not been realising, as had a stronger THUNK a couple of nights ago and DH and I both jumped as he had his hand resting on my tummy :haha:

Driving lessons now going WELL!!! Had lesson 4 last night and was amazed that I finally started to enjoy it. Did a beautiful turn in the road (on my own!) and had a little ramble about Barnsley in the car! Having another tomorrow as I am off work, and hoping to fit two lessons in most weeks to get this going!

Babywise not bought much, though MIL has started stocking up for me :rofl: we did get a moses basket as went to an NCT sale and we have picked out our pram and furniture ready but with the extension going on we have held out a bit money wise!

Tonight we are off to DH's cousins school show - she is 16 and does dancing and has organised most of the show this year so asked us to go, and then grandparents coming to stay with us for the weekend.

Anybody any nice plans? When are the scans coming up now? Mine is a week todayyyyyyy and I can't wait now! :hugs:

Hope you are all doing well? And have some (long awaited!) sun? :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

23rd for me....anyone want to guess?


----------



## penguin77

Jetters - Thats great news hun :cloud9:

DeDe - Its great feeling the baby move...it makes it more real iykwim 

F+C/Piperette - Hi :flower:

Moggy - Hey hun...not going to buying much as we're having a suprise. Will strat buying bits and bobs soon .....bibs and stuff....keeping it neutral again. I guess youre having a Girl...i believe mogster is right :thumbup:

P+F - Sounds like the lessons are going well....keep at it :thumbup:

Will update on me later when i get the chance :hugs:

xx


----------



## moggymay

everything ok hon?


----------



## DeDe80

Moggymay, I guess a girl.

Mine is on the 24th. A day after you Moggymay. We are counting down the days now. Dh won't let me buy anything until we find out what we are having. I did let my DD buy her little brother or sister the first baby toy. Trying to keep her involved as much as possible. I think she liked it.

Penguin, it really does make it more real. I hope everything with you is ok. I see you have been very quiet lately. Keep me posted. :hugs:

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are having a good day. Now, it's time for some more baby pics.


----------



## Piperette

Jetters, great news that things have picked up for you and you can sort things now.

Moggy, I am guessing boy.

P&F, good to hear that the driving lessons are going well. At this rate you will be out on the roads in no time.

penguin, :hi:
Hope everything is okay with you as you have been rather quite.

DeDe, F&C and everyone else: :hi:

My scan is not until 21.04.2010. Feels like ages. :coffee:


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: !!! x


----------



## penguin77

Does that mean there's 3 scans next week.... cant wait for pics :happydance:

Thanks for all your concern...yes i've had a sh*t week to say the least.
To explain you need some history......i was married before....for approx 4years. Things werent good for the last year of the marriage....i left for a few months....went back...and then some months later got to know my now OH and fell in love. Left my then husband to be with him got a divorce ..decided to walk away with nothing just my clothes and stuff...didnt want the added stress of a prolonged divorce.
Well this week i got contacted by a company looking for arrears money on a secured loan that my ex took out. I knew about it at the time (he took it out to clear cards and stuff as we kept everythign separate) but not that i was signing a joint agreement :growlmad: (sounds dumb i know.....i want to slap myself for being stupid)
They found me in work by pure luck as i have the same married name as before....:dohh: So ive had a quick meeting with the CAB and waithing to her from a financial expert to help me out. So this week has been hell....i feel better today as i know its out of my hands but still lurking at the back of my mind though.
The sad thing is...if my ex doesnt get his head out of the sand he'll end up losing his house.....which i dont want to happen....but neither am i paying for his debts.

:hugs::hugs:
xx


----------



## Piperette

Sorry you had a bad week, penguin. Good that you are sorting it out though, just make sure you don't stress too much.

:hugs:


----------



## moggymay

CAB will help Claire, the main thing is to get him to talk about it as these days a lot can be resolved by keeping the communications open with the creditors. It may be that they will amend the repayment plan for him as it isnt in their interest to force a sale of someones home - bad publicity and an extra headache for them. If he can afford some but not all this is the time he needs to sing out.

If you arent on the paperwork etc they cannot hold you accountable and actually could be in doodoo as they shouldnt harrass you especially as you are preggers!

Anyways enough of the serious stuff and on to the important stuff....Hows Jac? Hope his eyes are all better? Has he done anything new in the last week and a half? They do such funny things, I caught mogster reading a book to himself this morning, was so proud. I could even tell what book he was reading without looking! You have to get it for Jac as it has become a firm favourite with our whole family cos the story is great for mogster but the illustrations a very clever too! Its called Charlie Cooks Favourite Book

Look forward to Jac's update soon, have a great day all, anyone having wriggles besides me n Yas yet, it is so exciting to hear all the progress our babies have made!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Moggy - I am jumping on mogsters intuition and going pink! :haha:

I have spent weeks convincing DH ours is a boy, so that if it is he will be used to the idea (he seemed somehow scared of a boy and wanted a girl, going off the fact that he seems to do better with peoples girls than boys :haha:) but it could go either way eeeeeep too excited :happydance:

Penguin am sure the CAB will help sort it - try not to stress, I know it's easier said than done :hugs:

I am still having 'ripples' lol - went to a school show last night, of DH's cousin, and the music was so loud I think bubs thought it was a disco :haha:

ANOTHER driving lesson this morning as I have a day off - eeep! Followed by relaxing hair appointment (loooooong overdue!) and my grandparents arriving for the weekend! Just hiding from the builders eating my cereal in the lounge whilst they slave over the extension :haha:

Hope you all have lovely days - the sun looks to be out a little here!


----------



## moggymay

:yipee: 20 weeks P&F!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Woop woop!!!! :happydance:

I wonder if you ladies can help me!

We are going away (I am sure I have bored you all previously with my flight nerves!) a week on Sunday to Mallorca for a few days (freebie, nothing glam!).

Travel insurance - do I need anything special, or do you just get regular travel insurance? I have an EHIC card (formerly E111) as well.

Any ideas? I don't want to get the wrong one but I just don't have a clue - don't think I've ever even purchased travel insurance before as had it in with holidays :dohh:

Trying to relax before my driving lesson but know I need to get this done :dohh:


----------



## penguin77

Piperette/P&F - Thanks huns :hugs:

Moggy - (I feel better that ive been to CAB...need to wait for an apptmt to go over the finer details but ive been able to tell the company not to contact me from now on and to expect to hear from CAB in the meantime...so i have representation so im happier and can relax a little.

On to nicer things.....Jac has learnt to stand up in the last 2 weeks and now he's got it down to a fine art.....he wants to stand ALL the time and can do virtually anywhere. He's not cruising as such yet but hes not far away. He's a determined little boy like his mum :winkwink:

Not having much movement either...deffo had more with Jac at this time. But had a MW appointment last tuesday so got to hear the HB so im happy. I got a lot more flutters from 14 weeks last time...this time its weird....its like i know something is moving inside me but its not so blatant....does that make sense...probably not :dohh: and every now and again ive had a major movement like a mega sharp tug on my insides but it doesnt hurt.....you must all think im nuts. I dont know you feel the smae moggy but the feel and the movements in this pregnancy is totally different to my first....

P&F- Am so jealous hun. Most insurance will cover pregnancy as standard up until 3rd tri at the earliest.....then it depends on airline and insurance at what week they need a medical note to cover you. I would phone up and check to make sure or check the finer details of the cover. The cheapest cover i found and weve used a few times is this one.....but check the preggy bit though. And remember to check with airline if they're ok with it too. https://www.direct-travel.co.uk/
Heres the preggy page...
https://www.direct-travel.co.uk/faq/am-i-insured-to-travel-whilst-pregnant.aspx

Sorry to ramble.

xx


----------



## penguin77

p&f - sorry forgot ...... :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: for being half way 

:hugs:
xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Thank you! Off to scout that page - airline says okay up to 30 odd weeks so am all good on that front, and to be fair if they turned me away I would probably be relieved :rofl:

Go Jac!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moggymay

well done Jac - standing up is a biggy and he will be all ready to help Daddy in the garden in a few months time, little mower, watering can etc Fab news hon!

Travel insurance should be straight forward but as Claire says if you arent sure call the company to confirm, usually the application will include whether you are preggers so should have a little info icon you can click near the question....Had my last insurance through HSBC when was preggo and flew to Lisbon, was fairly cheap although have since found you can get it cheaper. Try moneysupermarket.co.uk

Enjoy your lesson look forward to the update later!

Oh and Claire - yes this pregnancy does feel different to the last, have been paranoid until now and all of a sudden am so much more relaxed about it...Strange huh?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh Claire that sounds awful but I'm glad CAB are going to help you. Are you saying you signed the joint loan without realising or that as far as you're aware you're not on any of the paperwork? But yey that Jac is standing up! That's great news.

Congrats on being 20 weeks P&F! I can't wait to be there. 

Not sure about the insurance but would also be interested to know. x


----------



## penguin77

Fish&Chips said:


> Are you saying you signed the joint loan without realising

Yep.....sounds really dumb..but hey when you're married and someone said sign this.....i did. I knew it was secured loan and as the house was in his name (as he got left 1/2 of it after his mother and morgated the rest) i presumed i was signing to say i knew of it or maybe excluded from it and he never said anything about it being a joint loan as it was paying off his cards etc...nothing of mine. Its taught me a hard lesson but hey i will sort it somehow.

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

It doesn't sound dumb at all. I would have done exactly the same. FX the CAB can help. x


----------



## moggymay

Hope CAB can sort it, to be honest though the creditors will go after whomever they think will be able to repay soonest. Hate to be writing that but my bank manager head cannot say otherwise.

Seems to me that if it paid his debts and was secured on house he owned then.....has he not paid it at all?


----------



## Jetters

Lots to talk about! 

Lia I've been driving for over a year but never got around to taking my test, I feel confident but am afraid of the theory and fairly certain with baby brain i'm never going to pass it :nope: however I am DESPERATE to pass my test so I can have a car when Babbit is here... shall we race??

I've picked out all my baby stuff and collecting a changing table and cot next week, but i've not got anywhere to put it all so don't want to buy anything else. I'm stuck umming and aaahing about wether I want to move when the baby is here, or when i'm 8 months preggo... neither fills me with much joy *sigh*

Oh Claire, what a crap situation!! We have all been guilty of signing without thinking it through too carefully. Really hope the CAB help you out :hugs:


I have popped beyond all logic this week. I can't see my you-know-what when I lay down at all anymore :rofl: and i'm SO round!! I wasn't expecting it so quickly... sounds silly. I've also entered the unpleasant phase of waking up drenched from my leaking boobs... but at least it relieves the pressure on them the next day for a while!! :dohh:


----------



## Jetters

Also.. i'm reluctant to say too much or be too hopeful, but yesterday my ex and I had our first conversation in THREE months about access for me to Rory. It is coming up to 6 months since I have seen him, which is beyond anything I can explain. She is letting me know today if I can have access to him, although it wont be in a parental role anymore- and also, her horrid new girlfriend will be the one meeting me with him. BUT i'll grab at anything... fingers crossed, everyone.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh my goodness Jetters.. you're only 3 weeks ahead of me and I thought my boobs would stay dry until full term! Also kind of expected my bump to stay small until I'm 25 weeks... guess I'm being optimistic! x


----------



## moggymay

F&C all depends with the boobs cos mine arent leaking yet...fed mogster til he was 23 months and they still worked up til about 6 weeks preggers although he wasnt eating obviously. Think this time we may hit bottles sooner as mogster didnt ever have a bottle and even now wants a cup of water at bedtime :shrug:

What is everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## Jetters

It's Iranian New Year tomorrow, so i'm off to my nans tonight to celebrate :)


----------



## moggymay

Happy New Year Yas! :hug:


----------



## penguin77

Yasmin - Happy new year hun...have a great time :happydance:

xx


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> Hope CAB can sort it, to be honest though the creditors will go after whomever they think will be able to repay soonest. Hate to be writing that but my bank manager head cannot say otherwise.
> 
> Seems to me that if it paid his debts and was secured on house he owned then.....has he not paid it at all?

I know what your saying dont worry hun i am a realist LOL.

He still lives in the house that we shared...and he has been paying the loan up until xmas or so...this will be his 3rd month in arrears according to the creditors i spoke to. 

The be all end all is that they dont know where i live or anything....they only have my works phone no. and now these calls wont get put through to me either as ive asked our reception not to. And by law work cant discolse my details under data protection anyway. Another thing....my current hubby lived in our current home before i came along so everything is in his name still (thank god!!). The only thing in my name is one of the cars we own...i am going to change that just in case too. So they have no right to anything we have. So the only repercussion out of this is my credit rating will be shot if i dont get my name removed from this...which will affect us as we plan to move in a few years time to somewhere bit more rural.

We cant afford to pay his debt anyway (and we can prove this....) so the end result will be that they'll go after his house which he lives in.....which is sad. But if he cant be bothered to talk to the company or creditors....well what can i do :shrug:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Claire.. when you got the divorce do they not split debts and things up? Maybe that will help? Maybe your ex needs to get in to a bad situation before he pulls himself together? Is he with anybody else yet?

Thanks Moggy re the leaking boob syndrome! I'm still thinking about this pregnancy in the romantic sense and not thinking about all the yucky bits that come with it! lol. Breast pumps? Breast pads? Extra large sanitary towels? Not me.. I won't need them. My baby's going to just pop out and be no problem at all!!! lol x

Jetters, I didn't know you were Iranian.. Happy New Year! Hope you have a lovely time. Was it you saying you've been going swimming? Possibly you and Mamabird? I'm considering it but having issues with my hips so I'm not sure it's a good idea. I guess I should be doing some exercise? x


----------



## penguin77

F&C - I didnt go for my share of the house as i didnt want a prolonged stressed divorce...i wanted a clean break and a fresh start asap. Because of this...finaces were not an issue and was not visited at the time. If id have known about the damn loan i would have made sure to sort it then.....looking back i should ahve gone for my share and the loan would ahve been picked up. That's enough about my sh*t for now...lets talk about the important things...babies. :thumbup:

I didnt leak much at all boobage wise lol...only a few times in the last weeks before due date....and only a week PP...but i was bottle feeding too. Once on..you dont feel breast pads anyway.
Sanitary towels are a different game.....i bled for nearly 7 weeks PP....btu i think i would have stopped at 3 weeks but i strated the pill so then i think i had a light period for 3-4 weeks. Make sure you use the maternity towels in the first few days or 1st week.....they are designed for the job and help to eliminate infections. Boots are good and cheap. Oh..and disposable knickers are also handy even though they sound horrible....especially as i was i hospital for 3 days post csection. Boots are good and roomier than mothercare.
I think i have now spoilled the romantic vision of child birth :haha:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aghhhhh... disposable pants??!!! Anyone seen/used those bras where you can slot electric breast pumps in? They scare me! lol x


----------



## Fish&Chips

double post


----------



## moggymay

oooh Claire no to maternity pants, go to Asda or M&S and buy the granny pants multipack in a size or two bigger than you need, marginally more expensive but soooooo much comfier!

Re breastpads I found the avent reusable/washable ones the comfiest, disposables are less comfy and after about 6 weeks your boobs settle so you dont need them so much....if you BF for a while it is worth investing in a pair of lilpadz for evenings out as they are fab things, theyre like a silicon circle that adheses on like those slimeballs you threw at the fridge when we were kidz - but much nicer obviously :blush:

I never leaked before Mogster was born cos he was prem but I could shoot milk across the room on demand by about day 3, hilarious if hubby says something annoying! :rofl:

Any questions you all have ask away, nowt is embarrassing once you have had a gang of people checking your bits!

Claire after three missed payments he should stillbe able to sort it, once you hit 6 missed it gets more complicated...


----------



## moggymay

if you want a breast pump would recommend the mini electric medela one, loved mine and plan to use it again for expressing for weaning!


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> oooh Claire no to maternity pants, go to Asda or M&S and buy the granny pants multipack in a size or two bigger than you need, marginally more expensive but soooooo much comfier!
> 
> Re breastpads I found the avent reusable/washable ones the comfiest, disposables are less comfy and after about 6 weeks your boobs settle so you dont need them so much....if you BF for a while it is worth investing in a pair of lilpadz for evenings out as they are fab things, theyre like a silicon circle that adheses on like those slimeballs you threw at the fridge when we were kidz - but much nicer obviously :blush:
> 
> I never leaked before Mogster was born cos he was prem but I could shoot milk across the room on demand by about day 3, hilarious if hubby says something annoying! :rofl:
> 
> Any questions you all have ask away, nowt is embarrassing once you have had a gang of people checking your bits!
> 
> Claire after three missed payments he should stillbe able to sort it, once you hit 6 missed it gets more complicated...

I did buy cheap ones from matalan last time but found the disposable ones handy for the first few days in hospital........boo that you didnt use them LOL

I can see your hubby covered in milk :haha::haha:

Thanks on the insight on missed payments....hopefully he'll sort something out in the next few months or CAB can do something for me before it gets to that stage. Thanks hun. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## MamaBird

Yes Ann, it was me saying that I have been swimming! I LOVED it!! You feel so light in the water! However, I'm not sure about your hip issue :-( On the one hand, swimming is a great way to exercise without putting strain on your joints...but the kicking motion may hurt your hip. Well you could always try it once?! 

xo


----------



## Piperette

Yas, happy New Year and enjoy! :flower:

F&C, it was me who mentioned about the swimming. I am currently going to normal lengths swimming, but am hoping to go to antenatal swimming.

Penguin, sounds like you are getting a bit more normality into your life again. :hugs:

Moggy, thanks for the inside info. :thumbup:

As for me, 16 weeks today. Yay! :happydance:


----------



## Piperette

MamaBird :hi:


----------



## Jetters

I'm also really enjoying swimming although I take it realllly slowly, because to be honest it does hurt my back a little bit afterwards. I'm trying to walk more too... it's all about upping my stamina for me, not getting fitter iykwim?

I'm off to buy a sleeping bra and some breast pads. GROSS. It seemed to be a one off though, and my boobs are definitely smaller and less painful... as horrid as it was it clearly NEEDED to come out! I saw those Lilypadz and wasn't sure if they'd stay put? where does the milk go when it leaks?!


----------



## MamaBird

Piperette :hi:

Isn't swimming fantastic when you're pregnant...floating on your back with the bump sticking out of the water!? :haha:


----------



## Piperette

MamaBird said:


> Piperette :hi:
> 
> Isn't swimming fantastic when you're pregnant...floating on your back with the bump sticking out of the water!? :haha:

Especially when the bump is as impressive as yours. :thumbup:


----------



## costgang

hi everyone, hope your all well, ive got flu,:cry: feelinmg really sorry for myself. ive also got gd and have to take these huge pills, they are like 1 and half centimitres long, i cant take them asked if i can just got on insulin instead and the wicked nurse said not really, well i cant take them they gat stuck then come back up,nice. going to speak to normal nurse on tuesday


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Yasmin - get that test done if you're already driving! Have got to get my theory done as I am just putting it off for no reason now!

And so pleased to hear someone else is waking up with leaky boobs (how mean am I :haha:) as my right one keeps doing it, I wake up with a horrible little patch :haha:

Whoever mentioned swimming/hips - watch out on breast stroke as that hurts my hips as legs so open lol.

Costgang - hope you feel better soon, boo for flu :nope:

Driving lessons going SO well am really pleased, and actually starting to enjoy it can't believe it!!!

Been out with my grandparents today, and went for yummy indian last night. They have bought us loads of baby bits as well it's lovely - and off to the ice hockey tonight :happydance: :happydance:

Hope you are all having a good weekend - pooring down with rain here!

PS - got a lovely spotty maternity cossie from Matalan today, very pleased!!! :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

Yas - thats why lilypadz better later on once fully established BFing and they only last a few hours cos they dont absorb, the milk can collect but you should keep an eye so that if they start to show milk collecting you can hand express to take the edge off. If you dont release it you can get mastitis and its not the nicest ailment, had it loads over the time I fed mogster, mostly when he changed his feeding routines and dropped a feed. Would recommend the reusable breaspads for sleeping with, theyre really comfy but wash before you use cos it softens them. Avents ones are best IMO

Walking is fab cos once bubs is here you will do A LOT!!!!


Getting excited now cos it will soon be tuesday, really hope Moglet flashes us! I wanna know NOW!!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies. Maybe I'll do it once to see how it goes.. might check with my mw first though. I went walking last weekend and although hard work at the time, my hips were so much better the next day! I usually wake up at some point during the night with the pain and didn't that day. We were hoping to go today but it's been raining non-stop.

Costgang you poor thing. I also struggle with big tablets.. is it naughty to admit I don't take pregnicare or whatever it's called? They are just so big! They come straight back up. My dh is the same, if not worse.

Can any of you UK ladies recommend some good maternity leggings? I've just been out to get some maternity clothes and nowhere sells any. I got so angry in M&S!!! lol x


----------



## Jetters

I got mine from Next, and even though I swore I would never wear them, my daily staple of jeggings are from Mama's and Papa's xx


I love this thread, so much to say to everyone! P&F, :winkwink: bloody boobs eh!!! I'm on my phone now though so am off to celebrate the year I become a mama! :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Jetters.. am off to look at the website now! x


----------



## Jetters

Oh and sorry to hear you're feeling so crappy Costgang :hugs: 

And I had to give up on the pregnacare too!!! Oh my god they are like horse tranquilizers. I struggled on with the omega 3 ones for a while but soon clicked they were making me sick. I got a combination multi vit from Holland and Barratts that isn't for pregnancy, but the pills are tiny so I figured better than nothing... ho hum.


----------



## MrsMils

Hey everyone!!! I've missed so much over the last few days!!! I really hope those that are under the weather for illness or feeling gloomy about things start to feel better soon :hugs: So pleased there has been some good news for others - and more to follow with scans coming up!!:happydance:

I made a big step last week - bought my first baby thing!! We went and had a potter around kiddicare and John Lewis on our day off (chose which cot and buggy we want to get), I bought a lovely cream blanket! I was so impressed that I actually managed to buy something as I didn't think I'd be able to bring myself to do it until much later on - I actually cried in the car when I took it out of its packaging, so I know the crazy hormones are really kicking in!!:wacko:

Has everyone got a bit more energy, I'm not sure whether its because I'm in 2nd tri or whether its because it FINALLY feels like spring outside, but I'm finally feeling a bit perkier and haven't got the constant urge to crawl into bed!:thumbup:


----------



## Piperette

F&C, I have some from M&S. They are over the bump ones and are really comfy.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh Mrs Mils that is so sweet! It actually brought a tear to my eye! x


----------



## moggymay

F&C Try Red Herring at Debenhams - they do some jean style leggings too as well as fab bump jeans, also next are good and sometimes Blooming Marvellous.

Broke out my over the bump jeans this evening as my normal jeans are starting to droop with the top button undone. Seriously considering buying mat jeans for over bump but in size too small to wear now before the bump gets bigger, is it worth it do you think cos have some over bump ones already but they are little loose on the hips NOW but n a few months who knows???? Never got to the whale stage last time so once we get to startof July will be all new territory for me - bit nervous bout that!

Cant wait to see Moglet again on Tuesday, Mogster is so excited so hoping they let him into the room again, have been convinced boy til now but now wondering if mogster is right and that moglet is a lil lady? Gonna have a listen in later as makes me all gooey to hear the heartbeat, sad puppy that i am I even like to hear the placenta whoosh and the other noises in there. Just eaten chinese and moglet LOVES prawn crackers, normally only want one or two but polished of almost all of them :blush:

Thats me for tonight, off to watch the rest of the match - feel a bit rugby'd out today three matches one after the other outside the world cup is a bit much even for me!

Have a good evening all :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Enjoy the rugby! x


----------



## costgang

i always said i would never wear over bump jeans but i got some with josh and they are sooooo comfy, gotta get some more this week, and have a lecture from the nusres about those pills,i never had them with josh so i dont see what the big deal is by not taking them, and they are meant to supress your appitite,cant spell, thats prob because they are so big, they fill you up and you got no room for real food:haha:


----------



## moggymay

:wohoo: was listening in to Moglet with the doppler last night with OH and Moglet kept kicking it out of the way - was hilarious and sooo cute.

Rugby was good but bit disappointing cos the ref was CR$P!!!! Missed all the important stuff so wasnt such a fair game to watch, add to that we lost and have to say all the matches were quite disappointing, wish there was another weekend of it as all the teams were finally raising their game - humph!

21 weeks today andgagging to know boy/girl cos want to buy a lil pink something or lil blue something, cliched I know but I wanna and have friends of to Portugal for easter who are going to pic us up a blanket for Moglet, want to get pink/blue depending what flavour...

Mogster running around with a paper aeroplane so gonna resuce my cup of tea....

Have a good day all :hug:


----------



## Jetters

halfway today for me! :yipee:


----------



## Jetters

Also, bumpies and flushies, I have a question that I want your HONEST advice on... it is your duty as my buddies to give it to me straight!!

I am half iranian and pretty much all of my close family are Iranian, although we're not muslim. I have a persian name (Yasmin) but it's well used in the western world so I don't stick out at all, and I was born and bred here by my British mum. OH is as British as they come and obviously this babbit will also be an english baby in a english world!! 

Aaanyway I would love to have a persian name, just because I wanted something different anyway and unconventional and I think it'll be lovely for my Iranian family. OH is keen as long as it can be easily pronounced, and shortened to a western version. 

I have fallen in love with Kiarod- pronounced Kiah-raad. OH likes it too. Bean would probably be known to all except family (at school etc) simply as 'Kia' (key-ahh). What do you all think? Is it TOO different? Is it going to make him stand out too much or seem to weird??

xx


----------



## costgang

hi jetters,that name sounds cool:thumbup:


----------



## penguin77

Jetters - I love the name i think its lovely :thumbup: 
The only thing to think about (which i have to being welsh too) is people spelling and pronouncing it wrong...will that piss you off and cause problems for you and possibly the little buba in the future.....if that doesnt bother you go for it hun .

xx


----------



## moggymay

there is a Kia in mogsters playschool class.

:wohoo: for halfway!

We find out tomorrow which team we are on - provided Moglet flashes us - he/she is soooo wriggly and kicky these days I am worried we wont even get the anomoly bit done!


----------



## MamaBird

RANT WARNING!!! 
Please skip over my post if you don't want to read useless bitching!

UGH!! I am so upset right now!!! As some of you may know I have been sick all week. I started a nasty cold last Saturday...the last morning I had to work before March Break. I started feeling a little better mid-week so I did a whole bunch of stuff I needed to get done...but then paid for it because this whole past weekend I felt like shit again. Now it's Monday morning here in Ontario and I have tried to call my boss Three times to let her know I won't be able to come in today because I am still coughing and feeling tired from this cold and guess what...No answer ANY of the times. I left a message at the teaching centre where I work at 8:30am and then another one at 11:20am and called her house right after...but haven't talked to her yet.

Here is where I need to explain a little better. I am a certified teacher here in Ontario, however, in my area it's a little hard to get full time work so most new teachers apply to be on the supply list, which I did last year and I got on...but then found out there are over 500 teachers on the list...so all the teachers I know NEVER get called for work because there are just too many people. Anyway...I decided to take on a full time job last September at a teaching Centre. There we give kids additional help when they are struggling at school...so I work from 12ishpm to about 7-7:30 at night because the kids come after school. 

The job sounded fab when I accepted...but it's been a nightmare since. the kids are great...but my boss is never there...seriosuly...my first day on the job...I got there...unlocked the doors with my brand new set of keys and was completely alone until a part-time teacher showed up at like 4. By then I already had students and was completely lost because I had only had a couple hours training the week before. It's been like that ever since...I am the one who does all the phone calls...scheduling...problem fixing...program planning...covering of shifts when people are sick... and I make about one third what a qualified teacher should make. Since September I have called in sick for one Saturday morning shift because I had lost my voice completely...and even then it took forever to get a replacement to go in for me....because we only have 2-3 other girls who work there besides me. I am PRAYING for August to get here so I can go on mat leave and never go back there.

The cherry on top of this problem...I'm not making enough money. :-( Here in ontario we have something called OSAP...Ontario student Assistance Program. They help you by providing funds to attend college or university. Well now that I have finally finished all my schooling (college, university and teacher's program) my loan is due and it's about $40 000. The monthly payments are almost $600 and I can't afford that because I am also paying off bank loans for my last year of study which I didn't get OSAP because according to them my husband and I made too much money. RIGHT! So...I have been sending what I can...but I am 4 months behind on my OSAP loan and it sucks! I have NEVER not payed my bills and it's just so frustrating because I can't up and quite my job to find a better one at almost 17 weeks pregnant!

OK...sorry about that...I just had to get that off my chest. I've just never had such damn trouble calling in sick to work before!!! it's ridiculous! And factored with doing all the work when I am there...boss never being there and not being paid enough...very frustrating!

Hope you ladies are having a better day!

xo


----------



## moggymay

Brig :flower: and :hugs: wish I could offer :wine: but have to settle for ::cake:


----------



## MamaBird

moggymay said:


> Brig :flower: and :hugs: wish I could offer :wine: but have to settle for ::cake:

Lol! Thanks so much...I needed that. :hugs: And I finally got hold of my slacker boss after like the 4th phone call to the office...and of course...she had a reason why she can't stay till 8pm tonight. she is hosting a surprise birthday party. Right! :gun: Anyway, I got another girl yesterday to stay till 8pm tonight so I told her she didn't have to worry her little head!

And I will proceed to try and have a relaxing day and get rid of this cold and cough! 
xo


----------



## MamaBird

And Yasmin, I'm with Claire on this one. I think people will probably spell the name wrong and pronounce it wrong. Coming from someone who has ALWAYS had her name butchered it can be quite annoying. I'm french so my parents spelled my name the french way Brigitte, but I have seen Brigit, Bridgette, Briget etc..
I'm over it now...but it really got under my skin when I was young...something to think about!


----------



## moggymay

any opinions on the name Ceara for a girl?


----------



## MamaBird

Like Sierra but spelled different? I REALLY like it! again there may be some spelling mistakes...but I think pronouncing it will be fine!!!:thumbup:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Yay for baby purchase MrsMils! I think it is like pringles....once you pop you can't stop, but I too found it daunting buying something :thumbup: Am definitely more energetic - think the weather is certainly having something to do with it feel perky!

Moggy - too cute @ little moglet kicking the doppler :haha: can't wait to hear about your scan!!!!

Jetters - lovely name - agree with Penguin about thinking how people will get it wrong (my name is Lia - normally spelt Leah or Lea - and I get Lisa A LOT - people assume I have spelt my own name wrong!!!! But it is very nice - DH has a cousin called Kia too. If you like it and DH does then stick to your guns :thumbup:

Likewise moggy, like Ceara lovely name, but same health warning lol - I am one of the grumpy guts always spelling my name to people :haha:

Hope that has come out right ladies - I must admit, have had a lot of comments from people over the years about how lovely/different my name is and that it stands out on CVs and such - so there is of course as many reasons in favour!

Mamabird - glad you got someone to cover and hope you can get the relaxing and feel better that you need! :hugs:

I am a bit miffed with my workplace - had an email from team leader today which basically I think is questioning whether I am taking the p*ss with my appointments as I have to see thyroid guy every 4 weeks. She wants a letter from the midwife and the hospital saying I have to have these specific times and am not choosing them. Rung the doctors and they said she would have to write to them and the company would be charged for a letter so sent her all the details - no way will they pay for a letter and I'll be damned if I'm paying the cheeky sods my maternity notes should be sufficient! Rant over LOL! I too am looking forward to mat leave asap now thanks to my evil work place :haha:

Hope you are all enjoying some good weather? A litlte bit random here but brightening up. Looking so forward to my scan on Thursday - will make work just pale into insignificance.

Hope you are all doing well and your beans - off to survey what the builders have done today extension-wise now......:wacko::wacko:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Costgang, I think I've going to get some over the bump jeans also!

Moggy, I'm so desperate to hear little Fishy's heartbeat. My sister has a doppler which she lent out to a friend last year. She said some time ago that she would give it to me in 5 weeks but that seems like ages ago now. I might have to chase her up when she's back from her holiday. I'm so jealous that you fin out Moglet's sex tomorrow! Good luck! I can't wait. I wonder if it'll be our first girl on bumps and flushes. How do you pronounce Ceara? We quite like the name Sienna which is fairly similar!

Congrats Jetters!! Half way!! This is going so quickly! Kiarod is a beautiful name. How does it sound with your surname?

Brigitte, that is an incredible amount of money to have to pay back. Is it interest free? You poor thing. Am I right in thinking that you have to sort out your own cover if you're ill???!! That's crazy! Surely it's your bosses responsibility. If it carries on I would just so 'over to you - I'm too ill to deal with this'. If it's any consolation I can't wait to leave my job either.

P&F, that's really out of order of your work. I'm getting annoyed with mine as it seems all the rights are sided with the men. Woman only get statutory maternity whereas men get 2 weeks full pay. Also we have a male member of staff who talks about and to his son CONSTANTLY, I'm not joking, about 10 times a day. The woman on the other hand are made to feel guilty whenever they have a childcare problem etc. grrr...

Anyhoo... I've felt a different feeling in my tummy today! I've felt the traditional butterfly feeling!!! How exciting. My dh is in Germany which I'm gutted about so we can't celebrate until he gets back. At the same time I've also been getting pains in my bum cheek! Almost like a dead arm feeling... so I guess a dead bum!! lol

x


----------



## penguin77

Costgang - Hi :flower:

Moggy - Good luck with the scan tomorrow...cant wait to hear what you'r having...and a picture of course. I also love Ceara :hugs:

Brigitte - Sorry you're having a hard time with work hun. Is there some kind of agreement you can come to about the student loan..or an organisation you can got hold that could help maybe..huge :hugs: hun

Lia - I think most work places are the same when it comes to pregnancy....mine isnt too bad as they've never questioned any time ive had off...last pregnancy or this one. But i think its natural for us to feel like we're taking the p*ss as we do have so many regular aptmts... i know i do sometimes and then i say....bugger them i work hard enough...most of the time :haha:

F&C - Yay for the butterfly feeling.....:happydance::happydance:



Have had a call from the Citizens Advice today so have my proper appointemnt next Tuesday (to go through the finer details)...so hopefully I can start to get things sorted soon.
On another note Jac is like kamakaze around the house now...in just over 2 weeks he's gone from not interested in standing .....to cruising around the furniture...he's a bloody liabilaty and i need an extra pair of eyes....but it is fun and exciting to watch him go...but my little boy is growing up way too fast :cry:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Go Jac! :dance:

Gone off Ceara, agree with the spelling prnunciation thing and a friend of ours just had their scan and are calling their little girl due mid August Keira Jayne! Humph!

Leaning towards Emily now AGAIN - that was Mogsters girl name! If Moglet flashes us bits then we may be seeking boys names!

:yipee: for all the scans upcoming!

Great news bout sticking two fingers up at work F&C - serve them right to have to pay for the letter if they wont believe you
 
Hey to MrsMills - have picked out an outfit in Next for either boy/girl as first outfit to buy, will then be hitting shops as August is meant to be mini heatwave. fortunately we fitted a ceiling fan in our bedroom alst summer! :phew: My blanket is on order just have to confirm colour then friends who are doing easter in Portugal are gonna hunt down the same one we bought Mogster when we were there in our last solo trip. Cant wait for them to get it, was soooo soft, bet you keep getting lil uns blanket out?

Anyone heard from Pip lately?

Scan is 10.45 so will update once home and Mogster entertained - think what mischief Jac gets into and billiontiply it - thats a Mogster! He is fab though and the dream child - he was dream pregnancy too bar the premness...

So excited:loopy:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ahh Claire, Jac sounds so cute!!! I loved watching my niece grow up and especially loved the stage that Jac's at. x


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Emily is a beautiful name hun. I'll be lurking on BnB at work but have a feeling i wont see the scan pic tell i get home as it depends how you like the pic if its barred or not.
Jac has been so good for us too....and lately i though that he was being a naughty little boy...but i think you've got it to a tee.....just like mogster i think he's mischevious and he's at the stage where he's testing the limits lol. He is my precious lttle boy and i wonder sometimes if i'm taking somethign away from him from having #2 so soon....and that i'll feel guilty about splitting my time between 2 children... i know now it'll be tough :cry:

F&C - This stage is great but also soooo demanding......i think it's been the hardest for us so far as he's so prone to hurting himself now as he can still fall over or get to dangerous places without even trying. 

xx


----------



## Jetters

It works with my surname (which we're using cos OH hates his!) as mine is persian anyway. So i've grown up with it being spelt wrong and pronounced wrong, etc!! Thanks for all the opinions. Kirarod is officially on The List... along with Jake and Jasper (anyone guess where I got the inspiration from? ;) )


----------



## Fish&Chips

Here are our top names at the moment:

Alice
Emily
Samantha
Elizabeth
Sienna

William
James
Jude
Michael

Slightly worried that Jude and Sienna are on there! I'm not a fan of the actors and it's just coincidence!! lol


----------



## MamaBird

Jetters said:


> It works with my surname (which we're using cos OH hates his!) as mine is persian anyway. So i've grown up with it being spelt wrong and pronounced wrong, etc!! Thanks for all the opinions. Kirarod is officially on The List... along with Jake and Jasper (anyone guess where I got the inspiration from? ;) )

YAS!!! Are you a Twilight fan as well!!??? I am so excited! There is no mistaking that your inspiration for Jake and Jasper came from Twilight!!! :happydance:

We are really liking Emmett for a boy! lol Even before the books...but now it seems even better!

xo


----------



## moggymay

OMG!!! We have Emily Alice as our fave combo too, love Samantha as Sam is my fave name boy/girl :thumbup:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

F&C - those mat leave / pat leave rules suck that is ridiculous!! But hooray for butterflies!! :hugs: Also like your names - we are currently still on Finley (or Finlay, I don't know how it should be) and Isabel.

I think I'm just miffed with work as the days I leave early for appointments (and all the other days for that matter to make up some time) I go in for 8am. And when I go to have my bloods done for the endocrinologist, I take that out of my own time as well. I just feel like I'm doing more than I have to for them and they are not bothered - my mat notes should be enough. But if they want the letters it's no skin off my nose, as they can pay the cost as I'm not :haha:

Hope your appointment goes well Claire - lol @ kamikaze Jac - we re-named our godson 'haiti' I think after the hurricane when he raged around our house :haha:

Moggy - Emily is lovely - I hate the feeling of not being able to have names as people have pinched them :haha: So excited for your scan!!!!!!

Jetters - love Jake and Jasper - nearly got away with Jacob til DH realised where it was from :rofl: plus if you are using your surname Kiarod will work lovely :thumbup:

And Mamabird - love Emmett too why haven't I been looking for inspiration there (other than Isabel being as close as I could get for Bella :haha:)

Better get some work done.....:cry:


----------



## moggymay

Isabel is a beautiful name :thumbup:

Love Jasper too, all so hard as we dont want to name Moglet until he/she is actually HERE!!!!!

Strangely Mogster got his name when he was born and it wasnt even on the shortlist, dont think it was even on the list!

In 2 hours we will know I hope, Moglet is currently doing a dance in my belly, OH and Mogster are saying girl, I am wavering towards boy this morning....


----------



## Fish&Chips

moggymay said:


> OMG!!! We have Emily Alice as our fave combo too, love Samantha as Sam is my fave name boy/girl :thumbup:

Yey! We must have good taste! x


----------



## moggymay

Moglet is a boy!


----------



## penguin77

Huge congrats hun :cloud9::cloud9:

I was wrong LOL....and so was poor mogster....hows he taken the news of a little brother?

xxx


----------



## Jetters

moggymay said:


> Moglet is a boy!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Mogster changed his mind! 

When the sonographer asked himif it was a boy or a girl he said baby boy! 

He is thrilled and there was no doubting Moglet is a boy!!!!! Looks like Emily Alice is a no go for the name, dont have a list of boys names though - hmmm!

We are all :cloud9: also means all the cute clothes we kept we will get to use :wohoo:

When is the next scan?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Woooohooooo for team blue - and for saving the pennies on clothes etc :thumbup:

My scan is Thurs :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

:yipee:


----------



## Jetters

Exciting times Lia!!!! And moggy... are you pleased? I had no boys names either when I found out!!

My next scan is on april 6th... hurry up!


----------



## moggymay

:cloud9: :yipee: :loopy: :wohoo: :dance: :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

It will be here before you know it! :hugs:

Also, I am off to Mallorca on Sunday (you may remember from various ramblings :haha:) and excited for a few days away :thumbup:

We are going to the dentist after the scan (it is my father in law - well overdue for a check up and the only afternoon we both have off :haha:) so we are going out for tea with FIL and MIL Thursday eve after the scan!

Argh so may not get on to tell you how the scan went til Friday :haha: - will text Yasmin who may be able to let you know though??

How long were you in for moggy? :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

went in late but bubs behaved so scan took about 15-20 mins, bout ten minutes was us going aaaah and pointing at the heart chugging away, bizarre we could see Moglet kicking my bladder and we saw Moglets bladder too. Amazing and so clear. Moglet did a mega flash so definitely a boy!! Then he kept chewing his fingers so couldnt get a good photo :nope: Never mind we are thrilled and generally on :cloud9:

Excited for you as not long now til thurs....


----------



## MamaBird

:happydance: for team Blue!!! So happy that Mogster was happy with a little brother!! :thumbup:

Gosh I can't wait for our gender scan...it's taking soooo long! lol Still 3 weeks and 3 days to go! But I do have a meeting with my MW in a week so hopefully we listen to Bean's heart again! 

Well I think I will be going to work this afternoon...I would much rather stay home...but I am feeling much better...coughing has almost completely stopped! Thank goodness!

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## moggymay

glad you are feeling better Mama :hug:


----------



## MrsMils

Yay Moggy!!! :happydance: How is the list of boys names coming along?

Its funny how lots of us seem to like the same names, I've always sworn that I wouldn't choose a 'fashionable' name as I didn't want a school class full of them, but now we're choosing, we seem drawn to those that are popular... Our favourites as the moment are:

Alice
Edith
Harriet
Jemima
(Matilda was always 'my' girls name, but I went off it when I found out its pretty popular at the moment)

Alexander
Jasper (OH's favourite - however we have never read/seen twilight...?!)
George
Douglas

Thoughts please?! I won't be offended if you don't like! We find it a lot easier to agree on girls names than boys, so once again, hoping its a girl!!

I love the name Jetters, my name was constantly spelt incorrectly/I always have to spell it out, but it has never actually bothered me.

Blimey Mamabird, I can understand the rant, you poor thing :hugs:

I went to Cambridge yesterday to the ballet with my MIL - very lovely day of shopping (bought some teeny socks - like you said, once you pop....!!) and a lovely evening, spoilt only by work calling and leaving me a message saying that they would like to 'discuss' my mat leave (you may remember I'm not actually there at the moment, my sabbatical ends at the start of May), so I thought I'd bite the bullet and arranged to go in and see someone from HR today, as I was already in the city. She was actually nice and when working out my dates, said 'you don't have to come back at all if you don't want to' - I acted surprised - as if I hadn't actually worked that out already!!!

ANYWAY (sorry :sleep:!), I'm pretty sure that I'm going to take my 5 weeks holiday from when I'm supposed to go back (at 24 weeks) and then my full mat leave, which means I'll be taking it REALLY early, but then as I'm not planning on going back I'm not sure it really matters, when I stop getting SMP (which will leave us a bit short every month, but manageable) I'll start doing some work for my in-law's hotel, on a part-time/flexible basis. 

SO - honestly, do you think I'm crazy taking it that early? I'm just not sure I can handle commuting 4 hours to a v.stressful/long hours job... That and the temptation of a nice summer spent lounging around (for the last time ever I'm guessing - those with children already will probably confirm this!!) spending time with my family etc!!

Urgh - heatwave in August?! I think I might become a hermit and just hide indoors with my fat ankles, face and fingers!!!

Oh - and on the subject of shopping, I went into Gap and tried on some over the bump jeans - OH MY GOODNESS, SO much more comfortable than my ordinary mat jeans, I'm going to have to save some pennies and treat myself to a pair! Managed to get a wool maternity wrap dress in their sale for £17 though, v happy!

Blimey - long post!


----------



## Piperette

Hi ladies, I am here. :hi: Thanks for asking after me, moggy. I have been trying to read some posts inbetween, but have been quite busy over the last few days.

Well first of all, congrats on team blue, moggy. :happydance:
I think that's what I guessed for you.

Penguin, good news on getting your appointment with the CAB.

MamaBird, glad to hear you are feeling better.

P&F, good on you for looking forward to your few days away. And yes please don't keep us waiting too long and text Yasmin. :winkwink:

Jetters, I love the name. I too have an unusual name and although I wanted to have a name like everyone else as a child I am very grateful to my parents now that they chose this name.

MrsMils, I understand very well how you are feeling about taking your mat leave early. I feel very similar as my work is currently really annoying and stressing me out, so I cannot wait to go on mat leave either. Your name choices are great, too. :thumbup:

Everyone else, :hi:

As for me:
I had my MW appointment today to have my blood taken (you might remember the MW didn't manage to get any last time). Well, after a short struggle she managed to get as much blood as she needed although it hurt a little more than I would have liked it to.
We also got to listen to baby's heartbeat again :cloud9: and also to the baby kicking the doppler out of the way.
I also asked the MW about these antenatal swimming classes and she said that your employer needs to give you a reasonable amount of time off for antenatal classes (which apparently also includes exercise classes) if your MW advises you to attend them. So she put a note in my notes saying that she advises me to go to the antenatal swimming, which I should show my employer. Really pleased about this :thumbup: and hoping it will helpt with my back pain.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## moggymay

Pip I find awheat heat pack on one of those funny sausage cushions helps my back. I suffer with lower back pain which im sure is posture related cos of picking up Mogster and find if i sit on the sofa (feet up on footstool) with the sauage cushion behind me and the heatpack on the cushion and on my back it really eases it. 

Anyone suffering with leg/knee pain overnight? Gonna ask MW on monday but curious if it is just me???

Mrs Mills having suffered through a hot summer in Cambridge when preggers with Mogster I would recommend doing anything you can to avoid it! The air is really muggy with the buses etc wherever you are, I even tried swapping role with one of the other managers to get further out of the centre but it didnt really help :nope: If you arent planning to return it makes no real difference when you get the cash so long as you try and sit on some, only thing you may want to consider is if you get any bonuses? If you do you need to make sure you are employed even on mat leave when theyre paid cos all the extra is great to have.

One final thing that may or may not be of interest ... got an email from Kiddicare today, they have brought out their own 3 in 1 travel system, its a version of the Petite Star Zia, its called a Baby Weavers Quad (i think) £209 for buggy, carrycot and car seat plus foot muff and raincovers. Not bad!

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...layA_105+341_10751_-1_14601_91319_10001_14601

Great news bout the swimming Pip

Off to find my heat pack and read Mogster his bedtime story....laters


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Moggy - I have knee pain in the night, but since I have started putting a pillow between my legs it does help :thumbup:

Piperette - good news on the swimming - loving these beans kicking dopplers out of the way it is making me laugh :haha:

MrsMils the names are lovely - I also liked Matilda but it is very popular as you say. Don't think you're mad for starting so early at all - especially if you may not be going back anyway. I am more desperate every day to start it early :thumbup:

Need to wash my hair before the good telly starts :haha: looking forward to supersize/super skinny tonight and not sure about one born every minute - normally love it but think it's neonatal ward tonight with the tinnnnny babies so not sure about that one....

Stuffed to the brim with home made pizza :thumbup: and baby is currently loving plums I am eating so many!!!! Hope you are all good :hugs:


----------



## MrsMils

Thanks Moggy - I'm near the train station, so not exactly convenient for popping out for a fresh-air stroll, the office is literally in the middle of a 3 way road junction!!! I'm keeping options open for going back, so I'll be employed until the end of mat leave, just incase I have a complete change of heart and want to go back!! I would get a bonus if I went back for at least 6 months, but I'm not sure once I've had the baby I'll want to be spending 4 days of the week leaving at 6.30am and getting back at about 8.30pm, I honestly think I'll miss the baby too much/find it all too exhausting, particularly as DH works unsociable hours too.

P&F - I've done exactly the same, I'm now in PJ's watching S v S and then I'll record 1born and force DH to watch it with me later!! :haha:

Pip - :hi: glad you're well and they managed to get some blood! I'm having some taken tomorrow morning, last time it took them three different people/tries to get some and it was really icky (I hate needles anyway). I'm going to ask if they can use a v small needle again and see if that helps....


----------



## Piperette

Good luck with your blood taking tomorrow, MrsMils.


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Glad mogster was happy about a new little brother. :hugs: Where is our scan pic by the way :blush:
I have had right knee problems today too......totally out of the blue...how weird. Its only when i bend down and try to straighten up after...it's so painful...like ive twisted it or something:shrug: Must be catching LOL

Mamabird - Glad your feeling better today hun...:hugs:

P&F - So jealous you get to go to Mallorca...make the most of your last holiday as a couple (and not as a family) :winkwink:

MrsMils - Harriet and Alexander ar my faves form your list...and anyway it doesnt matter what other poeple think of your names as long as you and hubby like it then thats all that counts. Jac has a proper welsh middle name and ive had a few funny looks...my brother being one...but its never bothered us as we both love his name. :thumbup:

Piperette - Glad you managed to give some blood even though it wasnt the most pleasant of experiences :hugs: Oh and great news about the MW getting you to go to the swimming...:thumbup:

Had a meeting to go over some stuff with my manager today and he's constantly praising my work and efforts...which is good. But we had a discussion with a counterpart over in the states and we we're discussing my role (changed 3 weeks before i went on mat leave last time)...and in passing in a round about sort of way said that a supervisor role had sort of been planned for me but my current family plans had scuppered it....WTF. So bottom line...i probably would have been promoted in the near future except for my new pregnancy.... a bit pissed off to be honest even though i dont know if i would have wanted the added crap and responibility . 
Tehy did give me the job while i was 30 odd weeks preggers so what difference does changing the role to supervisor make....i do the damn role near enough anyway.....buggers... sorry rant over.
Oh..and i know i could actually do somethign legally with this if i really wanted to...but i have enough legal issues as it is.

Am also tryign to think of names... but havent discussed with hubby yet...we stuggled last time. Nice welsh names are limited especially when hubby has a very large family and most of the names we like are taken .... here are few i like with a middle name. 

Girls - Mari Lois, Lois Erin
Boys - Owain Llyr, Noa Rhys

Noa is not a traditional welsh name but i thought i could do the same as we did for Jac were we dropped the 'k' , so for Noa we drop the 'h'...but does it look too girly this way.....

Hugs to you all
xx


----------



## moggymay

Hmmm - Glyn? Griffith? Bethan? Heddwyn? Cerys? okay Im stuck!

I need boys names please, any ideas?


----------



## moggymay

ooh and Moglet flashed and then wouldnt play ball for pics so nothing really to upoad of any brilliance, sorry


----------



## MrsMils

Ooooh - I like Heddwyn!


----------



## moggymay

liking Erin...how bout Erin Darcy?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Anyone watching One Born Every Minute? I cannot imagine bubs being born in a fortnights time.....one on here born at 23 weeks....wow!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey!!!! Another member for team blue!! Congrats hun!! We're really struggling with boy names but I guess we'll find out soon if that's a problem or not. We're finding out the day after Jetter's scan.. the 7th April.

P&F good luck for Thurs!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh P&F, I'm jealous of your impending holiday! I can't wait to get away. Does anyone know the latest we can fly without a Dr's note?

When's your MW appointment Brigitte? Mine is on Monday and I can't wait! Apparently my sister is getting her doppler back this weekend so even if I don't get to hear little Fishy's heartbeat at the MW's I will with the doppler! Hurrah!

Mrs Mils those names are lovely! My favourites are Alice and Jemima for a girl and Alex, Jasper and George for boys. I would take the early maternity leave. I unfortunately can't afford to leave too early so I think will be finishing 2 weeks before my due date which I'm gutted about. I work in London but live in Bucks so it's a hec of a commute and with the hot summer we're expecting, I'm worried I may suffer. When did you mums leave for maternity leave last time or when are you all planning on leaving?

:hi: Pip! Glad to see you back! That's great news about the swimming. I really don't know how I'm going to take time off from work. I live a good 1 1/2 hours away so if I did a class I would basically be off for half a day at least. My boss will go mental even if I'm allowed to legally.

Claire, that's crazy about what your manager said! It's blatant discrimination and very illegal! Even if your manager thought it, they are insane to say that you missed out due to having a family. I would also be livid even if I didn't want the promotion! I love the Welsh names!

I'm not watching OBEM as my dh is away and he likes to watch it with me. I did see the trailer about the premature baby though... it was so sweet and tiny! 

Right off to bed in a minute! Night ladies. xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Night F&C - my DH didn't want to watch it with me this week though I wish he was as I am a weeper lol.

Planning on leaving (at present) 3 weeks before - 1 week before as maternity leave, and 2 weeks before that annual leave I have left to use. This may change as the train is already driving me nuts!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMils

Oh F&C, I'm so sorry - here's me moaning and you've got to commute into London, that really is miserable. Just keep focused on all of the time you can have once the baby is born, which will be the most special!

Moggy - I like that, but I'd switch it and have Darcy Erin I think? I love the name Darcy.

P&F - I'm saving it until DH is here (I know I'll cry!), my sister's first was born at 30 weeks, he was tiny and it was terrifying, I can't even begin to imagine earlier than that. Now every time I hear Athlete's 'Wires' I burst into tears! The prem unit at our hospital was absolutely amazing, they looked after him so well and were such a huge support to my sister, on his birthday every year they donate £1k (which is a MASSIVE amount of money to them) to the unit, they feel that strongly that they want to give something back, she doesn't feel she can thank them enough.

Oooh - on the subject of hospitals, a friend said that my hospital have recently had the maternity unit completely re-done, lots of individual rooms with showers etc, I'm SO pleased, going to try and have a look around soon (when I saw it previously it hadn't actually changed since when I was born, same posters and everything!!)


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!:wave:

Lots going on today!  Everyone is so chatty this evening! I LIKE it!! 

MrsMils! I would take the leave and not look back! lol It is early...but it sounds like you have it all figured out so if it works than go for it! I wish I could be off that early! lol

Ann I'm meeting with my MW on tuesday! I can't wait! I'm pretty sure I have been feeling Bean so I want her to listen in and see if she can hear movements and such! But it still makes me nervous...always the little "what if" at the back of my mind. I would be gutted...especially at this point if something went wrong with my Bean.

You ladies are so well organized...DH and I are nowhere near having a proper list of baby names :-( He wants to wait unitl we know the sex...but I want a list of both girl and boy names before so I can but them in the baby's memory book. So if we have a boy...year's from now he can look back and see what his name would have been if he was a girl and vice versa.

Anyway, I'm kinda tired...energy isn't all the way back so I'm going to grab a snack and then relax on the couch! 

Goodnight
xo


----------



## costgang

hi guys, how u all doing? moggy, congrats on blue, ive got my scan on the 19th april, its ages away, 2 weeks today i go back to work, i am sooo not looking forward to it, still only gotta do 6 weeks,thats 18 shifts til, i can have all my holiday and leave again, i cant wait.still got my flu altough not as bad, but i put it on a bit when oh comes home:haha:


----------



## moggymay

with mogster I left at 35 weeks, finished the friday and my waters broke on the sunday....not an issue this time as at the end of my mat leave i was offered a five year career break :wohoo: got til mogster is 6 before have to go back and by then they will both be in school or nursery :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ladies I wonder if I can get some advise. So Monday and Tuesday I was feeling the butterflies in my tummy. I've been getting them pretty regularly which has been brilliant. Last night, however, I woke up in a lot of pain. All down my left side. It came in waves every 30 seconds or so and I actually thought I was going in to premature labour. My dh is abroad so I was thinking in my head how I was going to a. get to hospital and b. tell him what has happened. Anyway, after only 15-30 mins it just went. This morning I can feel where it was yesterday as my muscles are all hurting. My MW said it was ligament pain as things are obviously still stretching etc. 

Sooooo.... this morning I called in to work to say I'm not coming in and then had a lovely bath. During the bath I noticed I could see my heart beat through my tummy, so I just lay there watching it and then... I saw a kick!!! and another!! I know it's really early but I don't know what else it could be. Any ideas?? It was in-between my heartbeats and I saw my tummy push out in a small area below my naval. Needless to say I cried!! Not only is all ok but Fishy is letting me know he/she is ok!!! ANDDDD... my dh is on his way home from Germany!! Happy happy days


----------



## moggymay

:thumbup: Fishy is a little swimmer!

Get a wheatpack to help with the ligament pain - hate to say it but if it was labour you would know!!!!

The bath is a fab place to see cos you end up completely relaxed and you are all supported by the water. Must be preggo emotions but made me smile and :cry: but happy tears.

When do we see Fishy again?

:hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Moggy! We get to see Fishy and his/her gender two weeks today!! Go Fishy! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh and Moggy, last night I was thinking 'this really hurts! If this is what it feels like I don't think I will cope!!' lol.. my dh is now home and just said 'I'm sorry but I think labour hurts sweetheart'!! Oh dear. x


----------



## moggymay

You will be amazed how you do cope, with Mogster I had just an hour of Gas and Air and did fine, others I know have been anti drugs and really suffered, I think if you go in there ready to take the midwives advice and go ewith the flow you will surprise yourself. Also helps to have OH there going through it with you and standing up for you. My big thing was I didnt want a room full of students! OH said NO when they asked if two students could come in to watch and learn cos he was a preemy, I know they have to learn but it didnt feel right so he said no, if he hadnt been there they probably would have come in cos I wouldnt have had the wherewithall to say no cos was focused on having a baby!

You will be fine, Fishy is a lil swimmer so she knows how to get out when shes ready :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

wriggles rock :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Moggy, that is really sweet! I hope that's how it'll go. My dh is amazing and I know he will do all he can for me on the big day. How premature was Mogster if you don't mind me asking? x


----------



## moggymay

a month and a day early! He was fine though, we stayed in 5 days so he could learn to feed properly then came home, he has never looked back :thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow what an amazing boy you must have! Amazing. x


----------



## moggymay

gonna have me two amazing boys! :cloud9:


----------



## moggymay

you gonna have an amazing fishy!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I hope it isn't a fish when it comes out. That would be worrying! lol x


----------



## moggymay

its a little girl! Im convinced...


----------



## Fish&Chips

ooohhh I can't wait to find out if you're right!


----------



## MamaBird

Moggy!! Congrats on the blue!! So many blue bumps for 2010!!

Ann, I can't believe you saw Fishy move! that's amazing!!! I'm so happy for you!! Hope you have a good day off!

I'm still struggling to feel the flutters here and there, but I here that's pretty normal at 16w6d. Oh well...I just have to keep waiting!

xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

I know, I can't believe how early I'm feeling and seeing the kicks. Fishy's Dad is very active and never sits still so maybe Fishy is going to take after him! x


----------



## penguin77

Costgang - Hope your flu finally goes soon for you :hugs:

F&C - How cool was that seeing you belly move. I didnt feel or see outside movements with Jac till 25 weeks...so jealous. I dont know why but i alsi think girl for you too :shrug:

Mamabird - I'm also not feeling that much either....i felt so much more when expecting Jac at this stage....so my expectations have been shot especially as people say you feel more alot sooner with the 2nd LOL But ive had a lot more flutters last night and today so i hope they're finally going to be a bit more regular. Either way it will come..

I finished work at 35 weeks last time too....took 2.5 weeks holiday and then strated leave. Plan on doing the same this time but i think i'll be just over 35 weeks this time. Believe me the rest at home before having the baby ius great....dont belive people who tell you they we're bored and all that. One problem...this time i will ahve a little muchkin too look after too so i'm guessing it'll be harder work than actually being in work :haha:

I agree with Moggy with regards to labour and pain relief. Don't set your heart on a certain labour...you might end up disapointed. My waters went at 39w 4d....havin very mild and regular contractions but nothing happened. Ended up being induced with a drip....nothing kicked in for 9-10 hours and and then all of a sudden i was having contractions straight after each other....so in 3.5 hours i had gas and air...then diamorphine and then an epidural. And was then sent for a csection as my time was up as my waters had gone over 48 hours before and i was still nowhere near giving birth. After my waters going i didnt envisage having this as my labour experience...but hey...i dont care as long as Jac got here safe.

I'm not trying to scare anybody by the way.....just highlight that things dont always (maybe never) go to plan.

xxx


----------



## MrsMils

Oh wow!!! Thats so exciting!!! :happydance: I'm so pleased something so lovely happened after all of the pain, I bet you can't wait for your DH to get back now, fingers crossed little fishy will show him her tricks! (I have a feeling its a girl too, I don't know why!). You've made me cry!!!

Speaking of sexes, my DH (once he'd had a couple of glasses of wine the other night) kept asking the dog "Where is ****?" (Insert baby name of either sex), every time he said a girls name, she'd come over to me and then go back to him wagging, she didn't move for any boys names. DH therefore is convinced that A) The dog can understand English, and B) Is psychic, and knows that we're having a girl.... :shrug: Very entertaining! I think it was him subconsciously saying the girls names in a different tone, but it made me giggle!

I haven't felt anything yet, I keep laying there quietly hoping, but every time I think it must just be gas...! Has everyone else had butterflies etc? I really can't wait!


----------



## penguin77

MrsMils - A psychic dog :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: You've made my day....

Have taken my frist bump pic as i feel like ive ballooned over night...but the pic doesnt make me out to be as huge as i feel lol....
Oh and im no skinny minnie either...but a nice and fluffy uk sz14 pre preggers :blush:

17weeks
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f323/pengiun77/P1010504.jpg

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Claire, I hope to keep an open mind with regards to my labour. I can't predict what it'll be like so will just have to go with it! Re holiday before maternity leave, I'm guessing you can only take what you've accrued up to that date or can you take the amount for the whole year? I understand you still accrue holiday whilst on leave.

Sorry to make you cry Mrs Mils! My dh got home today so I'm having a lovely evening curled up with him in front of the TV. Fishy's calmed down a lot since this morning, although my dh did lay his head on my tummy at one point and I felt Fishy kick him out the way. Unfortunately he didn't feel it but hopefully he will soon. I love your hubbies theory!!! It made me and my dh laugh!! I hope you get to feel the butterflies soon.

I can't wait to find out if you're all right about Fishy being a girl!!

Claire that's a lovely bump! I'm wondering if I've popped. I'm taking a photo every weekend so will have to compare this weekends to see if it's happened. 

x


----------



## penguin77

F&C- Thanks hun.:hugs: Post your pic so we can see....
I presume all companies are the same and allow you to take your accrued holidays before you go off on leave....ours actually encourage it. I plan to go on leave end of july and i can take my full years allowance (jan-dec) of 21.5 days before i go off. What you accrue in the following year i think you can use when you go back or get paid it if you dont return.

xx


----------



## MrsMils

Wow Claire - fab bump!!!! :thumbup: I wish I'd taken photos, I will do soon, but wanted to wait until I got a proper bump and not just bloat, I think I actually have a had a bump for the last few weeks as it doesn't change from morning to night now like it did. Today though it feels a lot higher, not really sure why though?

Noooo F&C - great big happy tears, its so lovely! :happydance: (My hormones are a little wild, I cry pretty frequently at the moment!). Hee hee to little fishy kicking him out the way! 

Yes - my psychic dod will soon be appearing on daytime TV! I'm actually dreading her 'being right' and DH blabbering on about it to anyone that will listen (he's not crazy, honestly!).

In terms of holiday - you can take the current year's holiday before you go, otherwise you may lose it at the end of the year, so, if you haven't taken any yet this year, you can take the full amount that you are entitled to up until the end of your holiday year if it falls within you anticipated mat leave (so I'm taking a full year's holiday of 5 weeks, which is my holiday up until Dec 31st, even though I'll be going on mat leave in May). I hope all that makes sense?!


----------



## moggymay

I took my years holiday a couple of days a month each month until i left in the July, luckily I did the holiday rota and it didnt matter when I took, in fact being preggers meant I freed up the christmas hols for someone else so :thumbup: from them!

As far as the labour, my waters went the Sunday after I finished work but I didnt actually give birth til the thursday AM, waters went but nowt else :shrug: went to hospital for checks etc and they wanted him left in til either 36 weeks or he came out on his own. Had antibiotics and steroids to boost him then woke up the thursday bout 6am feeling what I thought were contractions, straight up to the hospital where they said nope not in labour!!!! 8am they gave me something to make me sleep so I would rest up but it just made me sick!!! At 10.15 she came to check and said they would keep me in so I would rest but sorry no I wasnt in labour, no dilation nothing, 20 minutes later I made some kind of noise :shrug: then a midwife came running saying DONT PUSH YET! Bit confusing but my MW then said you all in full on labour and gave me gas n air, by midday I was sitting up holding mogster.

Will gloss over the lack of crying etc when he came out, he was so tiny but few minutes with the docs and he was in my arms and I was having an injection to make the placenta pass - so much for saying I would do it naturally, I was knackered whats a little injection to get it all over :shrug:

Overall it was a good labour :wacko: the only pain I recall was the injection of local anaesthetic for the stiches down there :blush: Boy did that sting :growlmad:

Labour is wierd the speed of last time when it happened worries me as Mogster had GBS on him even though I was clear, I will need antibiotic drip this time to protect bubs but worried there wont be time to get the drip through meaning Moglet will end up needing antibiotics in a boxing glove for the first 48 hours :nope:

On a brighter note what do you think of Benjamin James for a name? Benjamin means youngest son so we thought it quite apt? Any opinions please very welcome :hug:


----------



## Jetters

I reallllly likw Benjamin!!! Just obviously be prepared for it to become Ben when he's at school, you know what kids are like for shortening names!!

I definitely popped the past two weeks, my food-baby belly has now gone rock hard and moved up and looks like a preggo-belly now. Everytime I sit up with legs crossed baby kicks away like he's too squished! Hehee! I love the feeling now, now that it's more familiar.

Lia's having her scan today!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jetters

Lia (Pinkandfluffy!) has had her scan and she's on Team.....



BLUE!!! It's a Boy-Boom!!!! :happydance:




(Claire, do you think you could update the list on the front page with who's having what and also real names? Those who are using them anyway? Cos I keep forgetting!!! Ta much!!!)


----------



## penguin77

Yasmin - Have done as you asked :thumbup:

Can you all check and tell me if there's something i need to add or change to the list on the 1st page...i'm sorry but i know there are names i've also forgotten :blush:

xxx


----------



## MamaBird

Looks good to me!!! It will be perfect when all the info is there!
Thanks for doing that!


----------



## Jetters

Thank you!!

Who else is planning on staying on Team Yellow? It's a boy boom i'm telling you this summer!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I love Benjamin too! I suggested it before to my dh but he has a friend called Ben so didn't feel comfortable with it. :(


----------



## Fish&Chips

And yay to another boy!! Congrats P&F! x


----------



## moggymay

we wanted it first tiime around but it means youngest son so had to wait!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Here's my bump today.. the top doesn't help hide it!

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_3920.jpg


----------



## Piperette

Thanks for letting us know, Jetters.

And congrats on team blue for P&F.

Who is next for their scan?


----------



## Jetters

Looking goooood F&C!


----------



## Piperette

Forgot to say nice bump, F&C.


----------



## MrsMils

Yay - congrats P&F, another boy!! :flower:

I'm staying on team yellow, I keep wanting to find out, but I was so sure that I wanted a surprise that I'm trying to be strong and not ask at my scan!! Its mainly because I now feel like shopping and there is hardly anything in neutral colours!!

I like Benjamin, really lovely name, Ben is a lovely shortened one too.

I'm on the 7th - are you too F&C? I seem to remember we're on the same day? (Bumpy looking very cute by the way - really starting to pop out now!) Another couple of weeks to wait, I'm on the 'sleeps countdown' already!!

My exciting news - after just saying that I hadn't felt anything, last night when I went to bed I got three very definite 'prods' low in my belly! :happydance: After the first on I lay my hand on it and could actually feel it the next two times! DH couldn't feel it which was a shame, but I went to sleep absolutely grinning!! Have felt it another couple of times today. Its weird, I seem to have skipped the whole butterflies/bubbles bit?!


----------



## MrsMils

Oh, and I'm Lydia, more than happy for people to call me that!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Moggy - love the name Benjamin it was on my list til my dad pointed out what would happen with my surname...Benjamin Harness....Ben Harness....Bananas.....doh!!!!

Lydia - yay for prods!!!

Yasmin thank you for sharing my news I am so happy it was a lovely day the hospital were brilliant and they even did me a fab letter for my crappy work (think I may have mentioned they were being stoopid about my appointment times).

No scanner here but can do one at work tomorrow - tried to take a photo if this works at all??

Woop woop for team blue!!!!! Hope you are all good I am off to pass out soooo sleepy - who is next for scan?????
 



Attached Files:







103_2830.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Fish&Chips

I felt another kick today too! Look you I tried to see if my dh could feel it but Fishy stopped kicking. x


----------



## MamaBird

Yay for another blue bump!!!
Well after much complaining...I think I have feeling my little Bean after all. I keep thinking it must just be gas...but today I was leaning forward and felt a very distinct poke. And now I have just finished supper and I feel a lot of fluttering and little pops below my navel. Does that make sense?? lol!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh Mrs Mils I forgot to say yes we have our scans on the same day! How exciting. I really can't wait. It's amazing feeling there prods isn't it?! I'm loving this stage. X


----------



## MrsMils

I know - not long now!!! I finally feel like its 'real' - is it weird that its taken this long??! I guess feeling the baby has helped, until then I still had days where I just thought I was making it all up and was just getting fat!! :haha:


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - I like the name too hun...and like they say shortened to Ben is also really nice :thumbup:

Lia - Congrats on the Blue bump....and i adore your scan pic :cloud9::cloud9:

Lydia - Yay for feeling the prods :happydance::happydance: Im finally gettign regular movement too...sometimes flutters sometimes prods...but tis all good LOL :hugs:

Ann - Fishy will play tricks with you for a while....i think they like to play games....as soon as you say to someone...come here feel this...it stops :haha:

(I hope i got the names right ''''blushes'''')

Finally its the weekend and hubby is off ALL WEEKEND :happydance::happydance: So we're going to go shopping tomorrow...buy some new clothes for Jac and some new bits and bobs for the yellow bump....probably some bibs and wash cloths if nothing else....woopie cant wait.

Hi :flower: to everyone else.

Have a great weekend all.

xxx


----------



## moggymay

Yay great minds and all that Claire, we are hitting the Next sale for Mogster and Moglet.

Loving that everyone is getting movements and prods, Moglet is like clockwork in the evenings at 845pm, makes OH laugh :rofl:

Have a great weekend all and enjoy the shops :thumbup:


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Thanks for reminding me about the Next sale....already forgotten and i only had the reminder on Wednesday :dohh: I'll probably do it online though as too many people in a shop make me really agitated.......but i might have a look how busy it is when we go past. thanks hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Sounds like a lovely weekend Claire!

I am waiting for my friend to arrive and have a driving lesson tomorrow followed by manic packing for Sunday!

Got the email about the Next sale too - only do my sale shopping online though :haha: fought online in the boxing day sales and got some lovely stuff from next! :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

Braved the Next sale and managed to get a few bits for Mogster and a cute romper for Moglet.

This afternoon we went to Kiddicare, the bargain Nipper wouldnt fit through our front door comfortably so OH said we need a different double :shrug: we fell in love with the Phil and Teds Dash Double, perfect as Mogster is too tall for the Sport and Classic doubles and I dont like the Vibe its all the brushed metal :nope: Figuring out now what to do about buggies as we have a Quest we dont use and a full Loola travel system we love already plus a Presto I use daily. Think we will be selling the Quest and saving up for the Dash!

How did you ladies get on with the Next sale? Any bargains? Lots of sales on today so bought new mat jeans in Debenhams and some shoes for hubby in Schuh, Mogster has had to have new shoes and trainers AGAIN they are his 9th pair of shoes since he started walking NINTH!!!!!!!!!! I should buy shares in Clarks :wacko:

Everything having to be half an hour early here this evening so we can get Mogster through the time change without buggering up his routine and all our sleep. Wouldnt be so bad but GP kicks off at 7am new time which is 6am old time, cant miss it cos I love the Aussie GP, one of my faves for unredictable things with the weather etc.:thumbup:

Thats my news, am off to finish Mogsters bath and bed routine, hopefully be bit of gossip to catch up on when hes in bed and our chinese is ordered!

:hugs:


----------



## costgang

evening everyone, well nothing happening here,still got the flu, although its not as bad, got hosp monday, for diabetes lecture, great fun. easter egg hunt at school tomorrow, should be a laugh, oh and chinese for tea tonight, i love saturdays:happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Piperette

Evening ladies.

Hope everyone is well.

Could I ask you a favour? Apparently there are currently Asos discount codes on Diet Coke promotional bottles and cans. We don't drink Diet Coke, so I was just wondering if any of you had a code that they didn't need as I am hoping to get a few maternity clothes from Asos and a £5 off discount would come in handy.

If you do, please PM me with the code as they can only be used once.

:kiss:


----------



## Fish&Chips

'fraid I don't drink diet coke either. I'm a full fat kinda gal. x


----------



## Jetters

WHY do the bloody Next sales always happen when i'm totally skint?! Both OH and I have literally about a tenner in our accounts till next week *eye roll*

I don't drink diet coke anymore either, sorry :(


BUT I wanted to share a tip... I signed up to the mothercare baby club when I was in store yesterday and got this pack of vouchers, and some are REALLY good. £20 off a pram, £15 off a car seat, etc..


----------



## Piperette

Another question for those of you, who have already bought some clothing. I am normally a size 12. Do you go up a size in maternity clothes (I am mainly thinking tops) to allow for some extra space?


----------



## Jetters

Nope. I was told you stay the same size throughout in maternity clothes and even though i'm bigger, i'm still a 18 everywhere i've shopped. I've bought a few non-maternity tops though and gone up a size.

Maternity tops have 'extra space' in them anyway :)


----------



## Piperette

Jetters said:


> Nope. I was told you stay the same size throughout in maternity clothes and even though i'm bigger, i'm still a 18 everywhere i've shopped. I've bought a few non-maternity tops though and gone up a size.
> 
> Maternity tops have 'extra space' in them anyway :)

I thought that might be the case, but thought it's best to double-check before I order them all in the wrong size. ;)


----------



## moggymay

my maternity jeans I had to go down a size!


----------



## MamaBird

Piperette: I also have mostly bought the same size of maternity clothes...especially the pants because I have full hips...but some of the shirts I had to get medium and I usually wear large. but I rather my tops be form fitting than hang on me...I just feel fatter that way! lol


----------



## penguin77

:shrug:


Piperette said:


> Evening ladies.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Could I ask you a favour? Apparently there are currently Asos discount codes on Diet Coke promotional bottles and cans. We don't drink Diet Coke, so I was just wondering if any of you had a code that they didn't need as I am hoping to get a few maternity clothes from Asos and a £5 off discount would come in handy.
> 
> If you do, please PM me with the code as they can only be used once.
> 
> :kiss:

I dont drink it often but i did buy one yesterday and kept the bottle so i sent you the code.

x


----------



## penguin77

Moggy- The next sale online was crap for me......nothing maternity on there and only 2 pairs of trousers i've ordered for Jac..they'll probably go back. And nothing left in store when i went there lunchtime. And the 2 nearest debenhams dont sell maternity...thats north wales for you :growlmad:
Nevermind....i'm also changing my mind about our buggy. I have a brand new phil and teds sport boxed in the attic with the extras but ive found a nicer and more practical inline double. So i want it.....convinced hubby that i'll sell it and get most of it back for the P&T .....so goign to buy the newly released Britax b-dual instead which removes all the bugs i have about the P&T. Mainly it s got plenty of room for jac and it folds as a double, and non puncterable tyres. Down side its going to cost £100 more....but soooo worth it :haha:

costgang - you've had one huge dose of never ending flu :hugs:

Ann - Hi hun :flower:

Piperette - I think you're suppesed to stay the same size as pre preg in maternity clothes but that isnt always the case....I had to buy a few a size bigger last time as some shops have strange sizes anyway and i got broader during pregnancy. Just try the clothes and asses the room in them as you'll grow...and grow...and grow LOL :hugs:


xx



xxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: all! x


----------



## moggymay

Hi Pip - we dont seem to have those codes on our current supply? All pink leopard print :shrug:

Claire we went very early to the sale but still didnt do that well, only looking for the boys so didnt check out maternity stuff, mainly found stuff for Mogster as next to no baby stuff left - and we were there about 9am!!!! We tried that Britax out in Kiddicare but I found it very heavy and was worried it would be too cumbersome wit two boys in (it felt heavy with just Mogster) and lifting into or out of the car would be an experience I would rather leave to OH. I didnt want P&T cos I have issues with Sport and Classic but we were introduced to the Dash and I fell in love - perfect for us and gets around most of the gripes I have with the other versions....

Today we have ben sorting out stuff, have listed various bits on netmums just so we can claim some space back and raise funds for the buggy - cursing our front door being too narrow cos I love the Nipper double! Ah well am now in love with the Dash so got to downsize my other buggies and clear outsome underused baby stuff. Cant belive all the swim stuff we got I have used maybe twice :blush:

Yas got your text earlier, sorry I didnt reply :nope: my phone went beserk and I got 15 texts in a row:shrug: think it got confused by the time change and stocked up loads then sent em all at once, I switched it off in the end and have yet to turn it back on - maybe once Mogster is in bed:dohh:

22 weeks today and feeling the kicks and wiggles almost ocnstantly, it is reassuring but it is like he is joining in when we talk about him. Mogster keeps giving him cuddles which is lovely.:happydance:

Well thats all folks except for a question to the other mummies already...how many buggies do you have? We have the travel system and two strollers one of which has rarely been used, OH is saying do we really need another one :wacko:(though he liked the Dash too) I want to use the pram of the travel system when Mogster is at nursery then have the Dash for when have both to take out so Mogster can hop in and out. We will need one small stroller so plan to sell the Quest cso its hardly gone anywhere. Am I being awkward do you think? :shrug:

Hope you are over your flu now Costgang and Mrs Mills you have been enjoying the sunshine over this way today?

MW tomorrow :hug: to all


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - there's nothign awkward about having a few prams.....for convenience. Keep what works for you i say. After all is done and dusted i think we'll have one double and the quest. I actually love the quest but we keep it in the car as the shopping etc pram. I might actually have to use it in the latter stages of pregnancy locally as my Quinny is strating to feel heavy on the hilly bits.

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

We haven't even started looking for prams yet. I guess we had better start looking soonish. I've got no idea where to start!


----------



## moggymay

just have to magic £459 now cos I want the Dash :wacko:

Pip, opened the leopard print box and inside all cans are plain with multipack on?:shrug:

Any scans this week anyone?


----------



## DeDe80

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I have been away for so long. Computer is still down at home and the internet was down at work for a couple of days. I see everyone has been chatting away. My feelings were hurt that noone asked about me, but I understand there has been so much exciting news. 

Congrats, Moggymay and Pink&fluffy on having a boy. :blue:

Well, I had my scan on the 24th and just got a chance to post. We are on team :blue:. Another boy to the boy boom we are having. I am so excited. We really wanted a boy. 

The scan took about 30 minutes as they were doing the anatomy scan and we had a student tech in the room also. When she looked she said a girl, but when the real tech did the scan she said nope its a boy. We yelled and clapped. The other nurses in the hall were like you all are having a good time. I have some pics, but they are not that good. I will try and post them later if I can. 

I hope everyone is doing good. Glad to see that we all are feeling LO move. 

Well, I am at work and trying to caught up as I got off early Friday and was off the weekend. I will try and post before I go home for the day. 

xoxo


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey DeDe!!! Congrats on your little baby boy!!! That is amazing news. Sorry for not asking after you hun but I'm glad you're ok.

We've just got back from our belated 16 week appointment and heard our baby's heartbeat for the first time! I also found out I'm rhesus negative and have low blood pressure and a low blood count. All ok, I just need to have an injection at 28 weeks and also eat a bit better. Whoops.

Also I was told my uterus is measuring 20 weeks so is up to my belly button! That would explain my ever expanding bump! xx


----------



## costgang

congrats on blue bump dede, wouldnt it be funny if we all had boys:haha: well its offical i do have gd,so i will be induced 2 wks early,and about those horse pills,she gave me dissolvable stuff instead. penguin i am loving that b dual, i was looking at first wheels city twin,but i think i like b dual better, lucky i hadnt boght anything yet


----------



## penguin77

F&C - Prams are soooo hard to pick. I dont think your ealise sometimes what the important stuff are for you till youve had one and it p*sses you off :haha:
If you want some suggestions let me know. :thumbup: Oh...and dont worry too much about measuring ahead......i did with Jac from about 28 weeks...always around 2-3 weeks ahead. Jac was 7lb 15oz when born so not far from average. Dont let them scare you as the size of the uterus doesnt mean size of the baby all the time :hugs:

Moggy - Prams are so expensive arent they..especially when you have an addiction like me :haha:

Dede80 - Congrats on having a boy hun :happydance::happydance::happydance: So this means you'll have one of each ....:cloud9:
I feel so bad for not asking about you...here some :cake: to make up for it. Massive :hugs:

costgang - sorry about the GD hun...at least you have an idea when LO will be here:hugs: Have ordered the britax today...i had a seen a new baby jogger one but it's over our budget so not going for it...but i think it seems like the perfect tandem pram....not out yet though...
https://www.babyjogger.com/city_select_lp.aspx

Only managed to do 3 hours in work today and had to come home. I think i may have a chest infection since yesterday but its been brewing for days. Luckily my parents looked after Jac for me till hubby came home. Feel a bit better tonight so hopefully on the mend.

xxx

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww thanks Claire! I may take you up on that. Also I was worrying a little that the baby is going to be big. Both me and my dh are quite small so I was quite surprised but it's good to know that just because my uterus is big, it doesn't mean the baby is. Sorry to hear you've got a chest infection. That must be rubbish without being able to take anything for it. x


----------



## moggymay

get the Karvol plug-ins out! Guess you will be having a test run of upright sleeping...? Remember that from late last time, not such fun :nope:

What colour Britax did you go for, we tried it in the funky green and black last weekend, let me know what you think :thumbup:

That Baby Jogger tandem looks fab, out in June so may hold off til it comes out and see if Kiddicare do a deal...if not am definitely having the Dash. Put the Quest on the buy,sell, swap thread so fingers crossed get some interest...

Dont see the MW again til early May so no spending til then...then will get mattress and see how Dash fund is going :blush:

Hope you are better soon Claire, sounds like the chest thing/flu is going around, think you can use Vicks sinex still though :shrug: worth checking with pharmacist if your nose gets really stuffy...

Cant believe we are all team blue or yellow so far, wonder who will be first girl???

Hope everyone is well and not getting too fed up of the cold and wet!


----------



## Piperette

Good evening ladies,

First of all, sorry for not asking about you, DeDe. I feel like a really bad bump buddy now. :blush:

But I am glad to know you are well and congrats on team blue. Looking forward to seeing the pics.

I have been for my 1st antenatal swimming today and I loved it. :thumbup: Can't wait to go again.

Have I seen someone recently talk about leaking boobies on here? If so, can you point me in the right direction? :blush:

:hi: to everyone. Hope you are all well.


----------



## penguin77

Ann - Thanks hun (i keep on forgetting to use names lol) :flower:

Moggy - Upright sleeping means no sleep for me...:wacko: I'll probably pop to the chemist tomorrow and see what they have...didnt have the energy to go today even though it would have done me good to get something.

I went for the boring black on hubbys advice......since i had to really convince him that we need it i thought i should go with the flow. :haha: The quest we have is the pea green one.... the p&t is red (even though its still boxed) and my quinny is blue.....so black is new and exciting for me :rofl::rofl:
The baby jogger i think could be out as soon as april as it's already out in the US. I would love it but with the buggy, extra seat, car seat adaptors i think it will come to approc £570 which is way over our buget.....we're spending nearly a £100 more to get the britax...gutted though.

xxx


----------



## penguin77

Piperette said:


> Good evening ladies,
> 
> First of all, sorry for not asking about you, DeDe. I feel like a really bad bump buddy now. :blush:
> 
> But I am glad to know you are well and congrats on team blue. Looking forward to seeing the pics.
> 
> I have been for my 1st antenatal swimming today and I loved it. :thumbup: Can't wait to go again.
> 
> Have I seen someone recently talk about leaking boobies on here? If so, can you point me in the right direction? :blush:
> 
> :hi: to everyone. Hope you are all well.

Hi hun....

Wasn't me but i remember something too...and i think moggy may have sugegsted some particular pads to use :shrug:

Glad you enjoyed your swim...

:hugs:
x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wasn't it Yasmin?


----------



## Jetters

It was me! *woeful wail*

I bought some reusable breast pads from mothercare, and stick them in my bra, they are lovely and soft and do contain the leaks. I have a pair in my bag at all times in case there's a big gush but so far that's only happened at night!!

I also invested in some 'sleep' bras from Mothercare which are SUPER ugly but so, so comfortable... they really do ease the pressure and I haven't been leaking at night half as much.


My laptop has died at home so i'll be popping on sporadically to see how everyones getting on for a while! x


----------



## Jetters

costgang what's gd?? *stupid moment*

dede yay for team blue!!!! xxxx


----------



## DeDe80

:hi: Ladies,

Thanks for the cake Penguin. You always make me smile. :flower: I hope that you get over your chest infection real soon. Yes, I will have two of each and is excited. My DD wanted a sister, so hopefully she will come around to a brother.

Piperette, you are not a bad bump buddy. I know that you ladies are busy. I was just having an emotional moment. Glad the swim went good. How often are you going?

I see you ladies are getting your LO stuff together. My DH keeps telling me to wait, but I do look online and in a couple of stores when he is not around. I think he is stuck in the you should wait syndrome. :dohh:

Hope everyone is doing great. 

Deangela


----------



## moggymay

gestational diabetes Im guessing?


----------



## moggymay

I moved a box!!!!

:wohoo:


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone! Congrats to everyone with the boys!!! It would be so funny if they all were!

Penguin, I hope you start to feel better soon, hopefully the chemist can give you something 'pregnancy friendly' to help. :hugs:

Nothing much to report from me, apart from the fact that now I can feel the baby moving it just doesn't stop - its the weirdest feeling! Lovely, but just a bit odd, I have to sit with my hand on my tummy, otherwise it constantly takes me by surprise and makes me jump! :haha: Had a midwife appointment today, she listened to the heartbeat, asked me whether I wanted it at home (she's a real fan of home births) and that was about it - very straightforward!!

I hope everyone else is well :hi:


----------



## MrsMils

Yay to moving a box Moggy!!!


----------



## moggymay

Moglet doesnt stop moving these days, it is so reassuring and its nice that we have a pattern to his movements in terms of times of day. Think he is trying to say dont worry about the tumble dryer going bang Mummy, I dont need the clothes yet!

What do you think about a home birth then Mrs M? I dont have the option this time as Mogster had GBS on him so we have to assume the worst and have antibiotics in labour, quite fancy having a baby at home though just not sure about the mess :wacko: Ah well hospital just refurbed maternity and we had ensuite delivery room last time so fingers crossed we will be in and out this time....dreading being away from Mogster, will miss him :cry:

Would be funny if we all had boys, be cool though, my antental class last time there were 11 couples and we had 7 boys and 4 girls, so far for baby two's we have had 2 girls and 1 boy with 2 still cooking... Moglet and a team yellow baby.

Off to collect a bargain box of toddler books, got them free on Netmums, just have to collect tonight! Bargain :thumbup : I love Netmums!!!


----------



## moggymay

Hows everyone else doing? Any news?


----------



## MrsMils

Whoops - hope the tumble drier gets fixed asap (and without a horrendous call-out cost!). 

I think I like the idea of a home birth as I hate hospitals, but I'm about half an hour away from the hospital and would just be constantly worrying that if there was something wrong with the baby either during labour or the birth help wouldn't be there. Plus on a selfish note, I don't think my pain threshold is particularly high, so I'd at least like every pain relief option available should I need it!!! :blush:

Aww, hopefully Mogster will be able to come and see you lots when you're in hospital! I'm sure he'l love running riot around the ward and playing with your electric bed!!

Speaking of antenatal classes, when do I need to start thinking about these? I really want to make sure I can go and I know that they fill up pretty quickly?


----------



## moggymay

usually you book them around 24 weeks I think, then you go about 30-32 weeks. Only thing we definitely dont want to miss this time is the tour of the maternity unit as dont want Mogster to be scared coming to see Mummy there :nope:

Fortunately tumble dryer under first year warranty, thing is we had same tumble dryer last time and after three failures in one year they replaced it with a new one and another years cover, worried it will be same again. OH on warpath though and says if they cant fix it he wants to choose another one at their full cost! I darent argue but figure if he wants to argue will let him :thumbup:

Which hospital will you go to? We go to Hinchingbrooke from here, not brave enough to face A14 to the Rosie :blush: last time we were spotting sunbathing bunnies to distract from contractions etc in the car, around the hospital was bunny central!!!!

Talk to MW at next appt, she will sort you out, antenatal classes are funny but they do help prepare you


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mrsmils, I'm the same, I would love to have the baby at home but our local hospital now doesn't have a maternity unit due to budget cuts so the nearest hospital (in our county) is almost an hour away! We are going to have to go to one in another county.. so stupid.

:hi: to everyone else! x


----------



## MrsMils

Thanks :flower: - my next appointment is at 24 weeks, so I'll ask her then. 

I'm attempting Kings Lynn, a few people have suggested I go to Norwich instead as KL hasn't got the most fabulous reputation (as you may remember me ranting about the issues my sister had there), but its that much further for us as well as our families should we be in for a few days. I'm looking forward to going to have a look around as I think it will reassure me, its had a recent refurb and at least if the staff aren't great, it should be cleaner and brighter! :shrug:

Good idea to go and look around with Mogster, hopefully he'll be a little more confident if he's been there before. One thing that I remember from my younger sister being born is that she 'gave' me a present, a playmobile caravan I think, thats all I remember from her birth, so it must have had an impact! Maybe Moglet could get him a present?

Good news on the tumble drier, let Dh go for it and make demands, two within their warranties really is ridiculous!

Blimey F&C, another county?! Here's hoping for a slow start to labour! :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

Moglet has bought him a plane :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Just poping in to let you all know my meeting with my midwife this morning was fantastic!!  Blood pressure was good...uterus was about an inch below my navel and DH and I got to hear Bean's heartbeat again!! :cloud9:
OH!! and we got back the result of out Integrated Prenatal Sceen and it was negative...we are very low risk for Downs... 1 in 20 000 so that's great! I know these tests are never 100%...but those are pretty good result anyway.

Also...DH and I are pretty sure we felt Bean moving last night. He had his hand on my belly and then I felt something and I asked if he felt it and he said YES!! It wasn't strong at all...but it was something...hopefully not just gas...I wasn't gassy though...so fingers crossed I start feeling Bean more and more!

Hope all is well with you lovely ladies!!
xo


----------



## MamaBird

OH!!! and I moved up a box!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## moggymay

:wohoo:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey and double yey Brigitte! I've moved up a box as well! Whoo hoo!


----------



## Piperette

Congrats to all the ladies moving up boxes. :thumbup:

When are the next scans coming up? I seem to remember tomorrow or was it the week after?

I have bought this lovely Maternity Swimsuit. I just have to show you. https://www.johnlewis.com/66437/Style.aspx?SearchTerm=maternity+swimsuit

DeDe, I will be going once a week to the antenatal swimming now, but I also try to go swimming with my OH on the weekend.

MamaBird, :thumbup: for feeling the the little bean.

MrsMils, we will be going to the antenatal classes in July. The MW said July or August would be fine.

F&C, I have seen your lovely bump progress in the other thread. :flower:

Everyone else :hi: and I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Piperette

Oh and I had a quick look how much an electric breast pump is....£90! :shock:


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

So I come to you for opinions once again! So as you all know...this morning I had a meeting with the midwife and all was great! We got the results for the prenatal screening that we did and it was 1 in 20 000 for Downs and 1 in 1500 for a Neural Tube defect. At first I thought these were awesome scores...but then I started reading back your posts about your NT scans and I saw Ann's was 1 in 100 000 and other Moggy yours was really high as well....so now I'm not too sure about my score??

So my question is, what type of prenatal screening did you do? and what was the result?

We did the Integrated Prenatal Screening...where you get a scan and bloods done at 12 weeks and then more bloods at around 16 weeks.

DH thinks I am being crazy again googling averages and different tests...but I just want to be informed...iykwim?!

xo


----------



## moggymay

we had nuchal scan and anything over 1:5000 is very low risk so you are very very very very low risk - if it was fifty fifty it would be worth a punt so 20000:1 is great odds. Dont panic now is the time to enjoy your pregnancy :thumbup: Think we were 1:10000


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Dede congrats on your blue bump :happydance:

On the pram front we are looking at the Britax b-smart (as we don't have two babies :haha:) so I guess it is similar to the b-dual, loved it when we had a play :thumbup:

Good to see about the leaking boobs (well you know what I mean!) will have to get me some of those Yas, had an embarrassing moment on holidays (first one, as all the other times it has just been overnight) so DH and I had to get a code word so he can subtly let me know :rofl:

Mamabird - re the screening, we had the bloods only at 16 weeks not the scan, and I got 1 in 29 000 which it said was low risk so think it is okay?

Well I am back now from my little jolliday, have spent 2 days just baking on the beach in Majorca and now catching up with the thread :haha: Don't think bubs liked the heat as he didn't do much til we got back (DH likes to think it is because he is a yorkshire baby and doesn't like abroad :rofl:)

Bubs moving more now - DH had his head on my tum on the beach and he kicked him :haha: then last night he had his arm over my tum and bubs kicked him repeatedly til he moved :rofl:

Feel very refreshed from hols albeit a couple of days, and still not back in work til next Weds :thumbup: when are the next scans???????? Hope you are all good :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Hello lovely ladies...:flower:

Brigitte - Great news about the results....low risk is low risk so dont analyse results. :hugs:

Moggy - Moglet is such an advanced baby...already buying big brother gifts :haha:

Pip - Lovely swimsuit hun :thumbup:

Lia - So you and i have the same taste in prams ...except i need an extra wheel and seat :haha:

:happydance::happydance: to all who moved boxes.....i've also moved a box last week and missed it LOL

Have felt [email protected] all week and finally feelign a bit better today. Still feels like i have a thousand razor blades down my gullet though :cry:

Still havent had my screenign results but it's over 2 weeks back when MW drew blood and she said i would have heard somehting within the week if it was high risk....so it seems we're ok but i'll wait for the letter before i'm completelly happy.
It's nearly the weekend and looking forward to helping Jac eat his easter eggs :blush: 
Have a good one ladies :kiss:

xx


----------



## penguin77

Oh... and only 12 sleeps till scan.....:happydance::happydance:

xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Woop woop for scan! Claire I think midwife said same to me, they contact you with an appointment promptly if needed, and it was 3 weeks thereabouts for my letter to come through :thumbup:

Do I move up a box tomorrow????

I am sat home listening to my builders....so freaking funny...think they have forgotten I'm home today and can hear them singing random little songs about what they are up to, and I am literally pmsl :rofl:

Got to venture out shortly and head to the bank boooooooo, and have a driving lesson this afternoon eeep!!!!


----------



## moggymay

:yipee:

Mogster doesnt get his plane until Moglet emerges to say :hi:

Still wanting the Dash, think we might go have another play this weekend...

Waiting for House of Baby to open in Bedford, they bought out the old Two Left Feet which was a horrendous place to buy from online but the shop itself was okay, hoping they will open with deals and bargains :thumbup:

Been reading through my notes - as you do - and have discovered my placenta is lying at the top front of my bump, not a problem just explains why all movements are low down and wriggly and kicks in the belly rather than the ribs, puts my mind at rests as was wondering why wasnt being kicked in the cereal bowl like last time.

Glad your throat is feeling a little better Claire, when does your new toy arrive? Sure that will make you smile. How goes the sale of the P&T?

Love the cossie Pip, wait til swimming later when your belly really floats out of the water, its a fab look :hapydance:

Glad you had good hols, do you have a tanned bump P&F? How did you get on on the flight?

Everyne else hope you are well :hug:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I am a nice shade of lobster but sadly am not a tanner, boooo! Flight was okay other than take off - that still sent me into a frenzy unfortunately but I think I did pretty well considering I am normally knocked out for them, and I just cried a lot :haha: once we were up in the air I had no probs. So funny, DH started singing to me, which he has never ever done before but it really relaxed me.

Aww will be so nice to get his gift he will be over the moon - am looking forward to boy toys am much more a fan of trains than dolls :haha:


----------



## moggymay

friend of ours has a little girl who just turned one - we bought her some frisction cars as a gift cos she much prefers chasing them round the floor than looking at a doll - who says only boys get trains etc! Mogster has a kitchen and shop and loves them both, he does favour planes and trains etc and first thing he plays with at playschool as I am leaving him is the ironing board!


----------



## MamaBird

Thank you ladies for putting my mind at ease...as always!:happydance:

P&F: I'm so jealous you got to bake on a beach!! But Spring is finally here in Ontario...it's 9:30am and I've got my windows opened! I think they are calling for +21 Celsius! so I can't complain! 

Claire I hope you feel better soon!! :hugs:

xo


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Nice - we are predicted snow (in Spring!) and I am back to about 2 degrees c here so a bit of a comedown back to earth :haha:


----------



## moggymay

we have the heating on in the day here!!!! In April!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Brigitte I am so jealous!! This Easter weekend is meant to be wet and cold here.. boo. We were meant to be going for a picnic tomorrow but I don't think that'll be happening now. I did try and post a reply to you yesterday via my phone but it didn't work. I was going to say that my mw said low risk was something much MUCH lower than your results, I just can't remember what she said now.

Lia I'm also jealous of you and your holiday! I think I need one. Will have to speak to the dh and arrange something before my 3rd trimester.

Moggy, the plane is a lovely idea. I remember we were given strict instructions to give my niece loads of attention before we met our new nephew. I think my niece also got a little present. Also, my little nephew loves dressing up in his sister's dress up shoes and hairbands!! He just likes trying to be like her. Actually I also bought her a garage and car set as that was what she wanted.. so no traditions in my sister's family!

Happy 18 weeks for yesterday Brigitte!

Also only 5 more sleeps for me until the scan! Whoop whoop! x


----------



## Piperette

Good evening ladies,

How is everyone? Hope you are all enjoying the time off. :happydance:

I am okay although a bit sore in certain areas :blush: as I decided to go for a brazilian bikini wax today. I did read up on having it done during pregnancy before and apparently it is fine from 2nd trimester, but can hurt a bit more than normal for some people. Well, last time I had it done is quite a while back and I can't really remember how much it hurt, but yes, it did hurt a little today. But hopefully it will be worth it.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I was thinking of having it all off just before the pregnancy as I've heard that if you need stitches it will be much easier if there is no hair. What is everyone else doing? I've never done that before and am a wimp with pain so I'm a little undecided. x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Yeah the embarrassment of them having to trim/shave me if I needed stitches I can do without :haha: though I don't know if I can brave waxing as it really is hurting more now I'm pregnant :haha:

Hmm!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ahh, Lia you have the same dilemma!! How about hair removal cream?

Is anyone else who is/has found out their baby's sex getting lots of comments from friends/family? So many people now have asked why and seem really surprised. It's beginning to bug me now. It's almost as though it's a terrible crime to want to know before the baby's born. Grrrr.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Aye might have to have a trial run - am struggling at the mo as can't see it any more made a right mess of it last week :rofl:

Yes my family are the same - my parents were disappointed when we told them, but I pointed out we would have been saying "he" anyway so they would not have been able to avoid it. My nan apparently doesn't want to know (but again, I won't be watching what I say just to please her).

DHs family are okay - we had offers of clothes and things so really it has helped finding out in that respect. Also DH said it now feels a bit more real to him and he can think of his son, as he can't feel all the kicks and things I can yet, it is nice for him.

I can fully understand wanting to stay team yellow but practicalities for us won out, they will just have to get over it :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Lia, I just don't understand why it's such a big problem for some people when surely if we want to know that's all that matters.

Think I'll give my dh the treat of tidying me up when the time comes!! lol


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Fish&Chips said:


> Thanks Lia, I just don't understand why it's such a big problem for some people when surely if we want to know that's all that matters.
> 
> Think I'll give my dh the treat of tidying me up when the time comes!! lol

:rofl: think my DH has a steadier hand than me but wouldn't trust him not to be creative and leave me with some funny bits :haha:


----------



## moggymay

dont worry, MW will sew you up nicely even if you look like King Kong down there, usually the stitching is more internal anyways! Trust me the wig down there will be the last thing on your mind come the time :thumbup: you will have an ickle bubba to distracts you :happydance:


----------



## penguin77

Hi ladies...

Moggy - The new toy os on pre-order and is due this week hopefully. I could have got it somewhere else next day but more expensive. Managed to save around £40 on the kiddicare price for the buggy/2nd seat/raincover.... and they're usually pretty unbeatable. But the 2nd seat ive ordered from mothercare as it was cheaper free delivery and 10% off. I'm really good at finding the cheaper price :winkwink:

As for trimming the lady garden.....i managed to do it all the way through my pregnancy with Jac :thumbup: Probably not as tidy as usual but enough not to make me not feel like i had a jungle. :haha:

In the next few weeks i'll be using our head to toe bathroom mirror to help....believe me it can be done.....even if it's by feel alone :blush: Oh...i shave too and didnt hurt myself last time.
I must admit that the bump is getting int he way now for me too....

What a topic :haha:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

ooh challenge you to find me a cheaper dash than the kiddicare bundle then please....? :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

Hi everyone- ooh I miss this thread! I am reading it every day on my phone, but replying is SUPER difficult for this technophobe- and I wont be buying a new laptop till the HIP grant! Boo :(

I've booked my NCT classes- had to as when I joined they warned me that since i'm in London they book up at least 20 weeks in advance!! It's a 2 day 9-5 course which I thought was weird but apparently is the norm around here. 

Scan (20 week although i'll be 22+1!) on Tuesday- can't wait! My dad is coming and very excited about it... :)



Anyone else getting thumpy kicks low down in their lady gardens?! Underneath the bump, top of where womb used to end!


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Which pack did you go for? Ive found the dash +doubles kit+cocoon+ double riancover for £448.95......

https://www.babybabyonline.co.uk/in...l-and-teds-dash-black-charcoal-package-1.html

Am i good or what...LOL
xx


----------



## moggymay

definitely good :thumbup: means will have an extra £10 towards the bag! :thumbup:


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - do you also get more in the pack i found? I'll have another look tonight/tomorrow just in case there's a better deal. :hugs:

xx


----------



## moggymay

same things - we need buggy, doubles kit, raincover and the cocoon. Kiddicare its £459 but they havent got the cocoon in stock at the mo! That £448 deal looks good :thumbup: Im hoping House of Baby when it opens might have a deal....I really want a Dash now but making myself wait til the grant if poss

Thanks so much for helping :hug:


----------



## Piperette

Evening ladies,

Hope everyone is okay.

Just thought I'd clarify that I didn't get the waxing done for any other reason than make myself feel a bit better about myself. I get really bad rash after shaving, so I had to give up on it. And I just like feeling tidy IYKWIM. :blush:

So is it Jetters next for the scan on Tuesday? F&C Wednesday, I am sure there was someone else next week? 

Not seen DeDe, MrsMils and Costgang around for a while. :shrug:

18 weeks for us today! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## costgang

:pop: here i am, just getting over my flou, thank god, i read post regularly but dont seem to have time to post,


----------



## Piperette

:hi: costgang. Are you feeling any better yet?


----------



## Jetters

OMG just saw you had a wax- eeek- since i've been preggo i've switched to shaving (by feel now not sight lol!) as even waxing my LEGS has become agony!!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Woop for scan Yas!! So exciting to see bubs again!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

And re the thumpy kicks yes - yesterday I noticed it more, and I felt one myself on the outside which sent me into fits of smiles lol - DH has felt them but I had only from the inside I am such a geek :haha:

Yesterday was a hard day - lots of tidying / packing / shifting stuff from spare room / loft as not long til builders have finished the shell and get into our house to crack on with the extension, phew! And our friends arrived and we took them out for indian, yum yum :thumbup: weather looking good today but have no idea what to do with it being easter sunday :shrug:

Hope you are all having a nice lazy sunday morning! :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Not a happy morning here :nope: Some idiot keyed our car last night, right along the passenger side so both doors and front and side panels, insurance job as 4 figures otherwise :gun: Bit annoyed to say the least!

Happy Easter everyone :hugs:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Ack sorry to hear that - it sucks - why are people so frigging inconsiderate??????? so out of order :growlmad:


----------



## Jetters

Arghhh Moggy, what a horrid thing to wake up to- what is wrong with some people? *sigh*

:hugs:

Happy Easter all xxx


----------



## Piperette

Moggy, sorry to hear about your car. How frustrating! :hugs:

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry Moggy I thought I had written something earlier about your car but it doesn't seem to be here.. maybe it's because I used a not so well disguised swear word to describe the people that did that to your car! x


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone!!! Sorry - been very busy opening our new bar - I'm so excited, it looks brilliant!! Had handover from builders on Thursday at midnight, which was a little chaotic. I ended up having a huge row with the guy that owns the building company, he made me furious :growlmad: and I got myself into a real state about it and then didn't feel the baby for ages, I got really paranoid and lay in bed until 5.30am waiting for it to wriggle, which thank goodness it eventually did. Now got a horrible cold, think I've been over-doing it for the last few weeks, hopefully I'll have a couple of days off this week :sleep:

Moggy - oh no, thats awful, why are people so horrible?! Grrr, it makes me so angry.

Re waxing/shaving etc, (btw I love that we can openly discuss things like this!!), I'm thinking I'm going to have to venture out to have it done or resort to shaving, I usually do a bit of a DIY wax at home, but I can see that getting very difficult soon! :blush:

F&C and I both have scans on Wednesday - whoop whoop :happydance:. I'm SO excited to see the baby again, it feels like ages since our 12 week one. At least now I'm a little less paranoid because I'm feeling it move all the time.

Costgang, I hope you feel better soon :hugs:. I hope everyone else is well and enjoying lots of chocolate hopefully?! I can't stomach mine, having this silly cold has put me right off chocolate :shrug:


----------



## Fish&Chips

3 more sleeps Mrs Mils! x


----------



## MrsMils

Fish&Chips said:


> 3 more sleeps Mrs Mils! x

Yay :thumbup: - I'm ridiculously excited this time rather than just plain nervous!! Roll on Wednesday! x


----------



## Piperette

MrsMils, sorry to hear that you have been overdoing a bit recently. Put your feet up and relax a little now. :coffee:

F&C and MrsMils, will you be finding out what you are having?


----------



## Piperette

Some more questions for you ladies:

1. I have read in lots of magazines etc about the hospital bag. But then on here I starting reading that people take 2 bags with them: one for themselves and one for the baby. What is everyone else planning on doing?

2. I have been feeling a bit exhaused recently and was thinking if it gets any worse to take a week or so off. Now I heard someone at work mentioning that if your absence is pregnancy related they would send you into mat leave early. But I thought they could only do that if you are sick within the 4 weeks before your due date. :shrug: Does anyone know?


----------



## costgang

hey everyone, im feeling much better,thanks, except this niggling cough, i get it worst at night and because is still in our room, i keep waking him up, we are thinking about putting him in with ben soon, cant remember who asked,but i ttok 2 bags in when i went in to have josh. I got my scan on the 19th, woohoo. work on weds:cry:


----------



## moggymay

I had a bag for me and one for little man...would recommend having a list at home of back up things in case you need to stay in for any reason - eg establishing feeding, time of day baby is born etc that way OH will be calmer when he has to fetch it or alternatively you can get another person to get it. 

Would also recommend putting in some bathroom wipes and a treat for when OH has to go away - my treat last time was maltesers :thumbup: cheered me up a little when he had to go home that first night and it was just me and Mogster and the other mums and babies. Ooh and flip flops too for walking to and from the shower!


----------



## penguin77

Hello :flower:

Moggy-Aww...gutted about the car...that's what insurance is there for though hun :hugs: I found a slightly cheaper dash..but it's black graffiti...£429...go right to the bottom of the page for the one with a cocoon.
https://www.pramworld.co.uk/product/4864/Phil_and_Teds_Dash_Graffiti_with_Double_Kit_PVC_Black

Piperette - I only took 1 decent sized bag with Jac...which had his stuff and mine in it. I plan on the same again. Depends on the hospital...they can be really fussy about taking too much stuff if you have nowhere to put it.
I ended up being in for 5 nights in total....so hubby would bring stuff for me...and take dirty washing home on a daily basis. He even went to matalan for me to get extra cheap nighties :thumbup: So dont overly worry about the bag....family can help out if you need stuff. Oh...and like moggy i also put treats in the bag in case i got hungry!

Costgang - Glad you feel better hun :hugs:

Lydia - Make sure you have plenty of rest :hugs:



xxxx


----------



## penguin77

Piperette - Forgot to mention in my last reply...you are right about the sick during pregnancy. They can only force early maternity leave due to sickness from 4 weeks before due date...no sooner :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Piperette

Thought so, thanks penguin. How are you today?


----------



## penguin77

Finally getting over my cold/infec tion.....at last. So feel good today for the 1st time in a week. Pity its back to work tomorrow.....one blessing though...its a very short work week :thumbup:

You ok hun?

xxx


----------



## Piperette

Glad you're feeling better. 

I'm not bad, hun, thanks. But the same as you not really looking forward to returning to work tomorrow. :nope:


----------



## moggymay

OMG Jac is nearly 1! Wow!! 

Thanks for all the Dash deals :hugs: currently waiting on John Lewis offering a price match...love Kiddicare but when we move we would have to pay £30 if ever anything went wrong with the buggy just to get it back to them for repair or replace so if JL will price match them or babybaby then we can get bargain and the JL aftercare :thumbup: Hoping they will do it but not convinced cos about £125 price diff :blush: Unfortunately Mothercare dont sell the Dash else would ask them :shrug:

Did everyone have a good easter?

We went and saw family, shame about the car but over it now as my Dad managed to fix a bit so doesnt look so glaring. Still v annoyed at the ones who did it :gun: what possesses some folks to do stuff like that is beyond me :nope: Anyway on the plus side we picked up our ebay bargain carrycot and have now washed the covers and rewadded the mattress and it is good as new and smelling of fabric softener - Comfort Pure is lovely :loopy: 

Who is next to find the flavour? We need more baby pics I think...:baby:


----------



## moggymay

When is your next antenatal swim sesh Pip?


----------



## Piperette

The next scans are Jetters tomorrow (but she already knows), then F&C and MrsMils on Wednesday althought I don't know if they will be finding out.


----------



## Piperette

No swimming this week due to Bank Holiday, so next Monday.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep! We'll be finding out! So excited. Thanks again for your help with the bra Pip. I think I'm just going to buy a standard non-wired job in the hope I'll grow a bit when my milk comes in. x


----------



## Piperette

I'm sure you'll be fine, F&C. ;)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Claire do you mind if I take you up on your offer of pram advice? And if any other of you mum's wouldn't mind? I have no idea where to even start. x


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone!

Pip - no, not finding out, I keep getting tempted (mainly so that I can shop!) but I really think I'd like to keep it a surprise. DH is worrying that he'll accidentally see something, I keep trying to explain how unlikely that is!

Still feeling very rubbishy:growlmad:, I went for a walk on the beach with friends this morning and then had to go back to bed at about midday and have been in and out since. Hoping I'll feel better tomorrow as its DH's and my first day off together for about three weeks so I'd like to be able to enjoy it.

F&C, I can't wait to find out what you're having - I think we may have our first girl in B&Fs!!! What time is your scan? Mine is at 10am I think, but I've got to go straight to work afterwards, so won't be on here until Thursday probably.

Jetters - looking forward to a pic!!

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Piperette

MrsMils, sorry you are feeling a bit under the weather. Fingers crossed you will be feeling better tomorrow.

And my prediction for F&C: Girl. :)


----------



## moggymay

What sort of pram info are you after hon? Ask away and will help if I can :thumbup: Have you had thoughts about the most important thing about it to you eg travel system, being able to have baby face you, longevity of use, ability to use as a double etc? We have had 7 prams in our time and Im sure the other Mums have had a few too so bet we can find you the perfect pram for you! :hugs:

MrsM - we spotted the sex ourselves on the scan, either it was a boy or Moglet has three legs! Sonographer confirmed he was a boy so now worries about finding tritrousers - phew :rofl:

All so exciting, cant wait for more news...


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oohh maybe!! I can't wait to find out. Mine is at 1.30pm and then straight back home to let everyone know!!

Moggy, I guess a travel system is important to us, also it needs to fit in to a fairly small boot. My sister mentioned maybe getting one that could be adapted for two?? Not too sure if that is possible. Thanks hun. x


----------



## MrsMils

Oh goodness Moggy, I had thought that there was no way we'd see anything!! Whoops! Fingers crossed the baby keeps its legs together then!!

F&C - we're thinking about an iCandy Peach, that can be converted to a double as and when. I definitely want one where the baby faces the person pushing (I also like the fact thats its very pretty in my opinion!!).


----------



## moggymay

Check out ebay for debranded mothercare maternity bras - bout £2.99 plus £1.25 P&P they are the older pattern mothercare bras but the only difference is a square cut out line rather than a semi-circular line.

Will have a think bout smaller travel system that will become a double too - how heavy can it be? Also what boot is it fitting in? Do you want to be able to leave it completely set up to collapse or are you happy removing wheels etc?


----------



## moggymay

moggymay said:


> Check out ebay for debranded mothercare maternity bras - bout £2.99 plus £1.25 P&P they are the older pattern mothercare bras but the only difference is a square cut out line rather than a semi-circular line.
> 
> Will have a think bout smaller travel system that will become a double too - how heavy can it be? Also what boot is it fitting in? Do you want to be able to leave it completely set up to collapse or are you happy removing wheels etc?

If you didnt want a double, babystyle oyster pushes like a dream!


----------



## penguin77

Hey ......

Ann- Prams are soooooo complicated......if i went back a few years and bought my first pram again knowing what i know now i would have gone for something like the Britax b-dual i'm getting now or one of the Icandys. Both can be converted to a double.
So your first question is.....how soon after no1 you are going to be trying/have no2.... if it's fairly soon you need to get something you can convert into a double. But choices are limited....especially if you have a small boot.
When it comes to travel systems (double or single) also think about if the pram folds as a unit or you have to remove the seat unit to put in the boot...would that bug you once baby is out of infant carrier. 
Once you can answer these we can move on to the next questions.... :haha:

I agree with Moggy if you want a single... i also like the Baby style oyster - it folds as one piece too and is compact when folded. 

We will find you a pram :thumbup:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Happy 19 weeks Claire :thumbup:


----------



## penguin77

Thanks hun :hugs:
Only 7 sleeps till scan :happydance::happydance:

Who/when are the scans this week...i need a fix :haha:

You and the moggys ok?

xxxx


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Forgot to mention.....Yep Jac is 1 yrs old 3 weeks on thursday ...i cant belive how quick its gone. I love the fact he has his own personality now but cant beileve how fast he's growing up. Scary really........
Not going to spend too much as he has enough toys he doesnt play with :haha:....but i think i'll get this from ELC as he always wants to stand and do stuff now... what do you think (i hope to get the brithday 20% off vouvher in time!)

https://www.elc.co.uk/toy/bs-activity-table/

xxx


----------



## moggymay

Pip listed them on previous page for me, Jetters, F&C and MrsM - boy/girl/yellow I think :thumbup:

Had another buggy question come to mind...what terrain do you travel on and once baby is big enough will you want to switch to a stroller for day to day use in which case paying a lot for a travel system that you then dont use a lot as just the pushchair could be costly....especially if you have to buy the carrycot/carseat as extras


----------



## Jetters

I'm sooooo excited about my scan today! am going to get the sonographer to tell me the sex, just to be SUPER certain lol!

Thanks for the tip on ebay for cheap bras! My boobs are going up sizes monthly- from a B to a E already! Ouch on the breasticles and ouch on the wallet!!


My friend sold me for £100 LOADS of baby stuff yesterday... a cot and changing table from Mama's and Papa's (that cost them £500 and they only used them both for a year), 8 boxes of clothes up to age 1 mostly designer, highchair, steriliser, toys... lucky me :D


----------



## moggymay

play table looks good :thumbup:

How about garden toys? 

How bout a trike? We started with a smart trike then traded it in for a kettler trike for when he was bigger. Mogster has this one and we love it...

https://www.toy-barn.co.uk/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=660 didnt pay that much though, more like half!!! 

First trike was this one https://www.smythstoys.com/trikes--tractors/smart-trike-basic-plus-g02557pd.aspx but this looks quite good too, depends how much Jac needs the support round his middle IYKWIM https://www.smythstoys.com/trikes--tractors/smart-trike-basic-plus-g02557pd.aspx 

We manage to ditch the buggy a lot in the warmer months cos Mogster just loves to go on his trike! He even carries a small amount of shopping in his bucket boot!


----------



## moggymay

sounds good Jetters, your little man is gonna be well catered for with all that :thumbup:


----------



## penguin77

Yasmin - Good luck with the scan hun :hugs: Hope he's still a boy......LOL

Moggy - I like the look (+price LOL) of the 2nd trike. But we have 2nd hand one we we're given but jac was confused with it when he was still using the jumperoo so haven't used it since (he tried to bounce on it)....its one that converts from a rocker to a trike i think....
We only have a smallish backyard so we are limited on outside space too :shrug:

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Yowwch at boob growth Yas - but at least with the bargain you got you can spend the money you saved on new bra! :haha:

My friends have just left - have so enjoyed having them here. My driving lesson went really well too - and just have an appointment this affy to take some more blood then booooooooo back to work tomorrow!!!!!

At weekend we also bought our bathroom ready for the extension moving on, I can't wait to see it! Hope you all had a good Easter!!! :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

How bout a sand and water table, they only need a small space and he can stand up and lean on it too, often see them on netmums here or they go fairly cheaply on ebay cos hard thing to post.

Just seen a link to another ubggy, a europa? Never heard of them but looks like aussie version of P&T - anyone heard of them or know owt about em? Its a single that can be a double too...

Whats the bathroom like? What colour walls/tiles?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Not heard of the buggy - though I do have buggy brain and probably would struggle to remember one from another at the mo :haha:

Bathroom suite is all ordered - having a separate shower cubicle and bath, bliss! And a lovely big sink unit with drawers and stuff :thumbup: Only thing we've not bought is the tiles :haha: thinking of a sandy sort of colour something like this *https://www.wickes.co.uk/Palma-Ceramic-Wall-Tile/invt/206962* but have no idea what floor tiles...they all seem to show really really dark floor tiles with sandyish wall tiles but I don't know if I like really dark floor tiles....:shrug:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck Jetters!

Wow so much to think about with prams. Umm.. I guess we wont try for a 2nd kiddie until Fishy is at least 1-2 years old so maybe a double isn't important? We have a Ford Focus so the boot isn't super tiny but then again it's not massive. We both would like a pram that folds intact and also want the baby to be facing us.

How much is the icandy peach Lydia?

Thanks ladies, I really appreciate your help.

Only one more sleep until we find out if you ladies are right about Fishy being a girl!! xxx


----------



## Jetters

Scan went GREAT, Bean is finally on track size wise, and my placenta has moved up into a safe position. He is definitely a boy and everything looks perfect. Couldn't get good views of his heart chambers though so got another fetal cardio scan in two weeks :) which is fine by me cos I loooove the scans lol!

Pic later! xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Your baby is obviously a poser Yasmin :haha: just wants to keep showing his lovely self off to you :hugs: glad it went well and looking forward to seeing your little man again!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Yasmin!! x


----------



## moggymay

Am so jealous you get to see him again so soon!

Moglet is taking dance lessons at the moment :dance: am shattered as a result!

Was having a peruse through the prams etc again and the Icandy range is funky but seems costly, also the one that converts to a double is very heavy! If you like the pram but arent sure if you need a double them maybe the Oyster is the way to go for you, lightweight and folds intact, also front/rear facing - Id be very jealous though cos it wasnt around when we picked our travel system, saying that I love the loola still.

Lurking for pics so will pop back later...:hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh thanks, will have a look at that one now. Do you know how much they cost?


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - I'm torn what to get him now.. :dohh:...
We have 3 choices 
1-it's either the activity table which i originally thought, 
2-the sand and water table which i like the ELC one but not sure if Jac is too young for it and will eat all the sand, as well as will we get enough warm weather here in sunny north wales for it.:haha:
3 - The trike you showed....the one we have is a bit rubbish and doesnt have the pedals so it wont last long and is already looks small for Jac as his feet hang over the foot rest :dohh: 
What do you think... :wacko:

Lia - Your bathroom will be lovely...we did ours and finished it when i found i was pregnant with Jac...we have the travertine stone tiles which look similar to the colour of yours but ours are shaped like bricks up to half way up the room. I love our bathroom now...and there's notrhing better than a free standing shower especially late on in pregnancy..climbing into a bath aint no fun :haha:

Ann - Sonds like a double isnt a priority really. We have a Golf GTI and my quinny fit in the boot no problems so your boot maybe bigger than you think. I love the icandys but i dont know if the peach folds as an unit as i think one of the types has to have the seat removed. What about the Baby Style Oyster.....if you dont want a double it seems to fit your needs....and cheaper than the icandy.....but icandy is sooooo nice....
https://www.preciouslittleone.com/product-information/20/6736/babystyle-oyster-stroller---pearl/
Good luck with the scan :thumbup:

Yasmin - Glad all went ok hun...lucky you getting to see him again :cloud9:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks again. Going to have a good look online now. x


----------



## moggymay

Hmmm, how about grandparents/aunts/uncles? 

I would go for trike personally as no matter what the weather little boys will always have fun on a trike being pushed around...maybe ask relatives for activity table and then keep eye on ebay/netmums for sand/water table. 

For what it is worth we use ours more with water and washing up liquid so there are loads of bubbles for Mogster to play with. Moglet is gonna end up with all stuff Mogster has had first but we are hanging on to it ready for him to grow into!

Found another similar trike but without the safety bar, instead it has a harness, depends how stable Jac would be...https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.206-9830.aspx opens up the possibility of triek and table tho...?


----------



## moggymay

Saw this too...https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.100-1059.aspx


----------



## MrsMils

Ann - was just having a random google of maternity bra's - agent provocateur have some that start at 32B, and I believe they come up quite small (I was once treated to a set, good DH!!). So if you fancy treating yourself to something expensive, have a look!


----------



## Fish&Chips

ooh thanks Lydia! Will do x


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Ive seen the cheaper trike and am contemplating that one.. Jac is stable enough but will he stay there and not try to climb out is another thing. Will see if i can find some reviews on it. I actually fancy the one you showed me first...as i cant find it cheaper either. An option is for us to buy the trike or table and any money he is likely to get can go towards the other one. I like the table you suggested too...but he has musical toys and he ges bored too quickly with them so i think its a no no. Thanks for all your help. The sand/water pit i will keep an eye out for a 2nd hand one i think......otherwise i'll get it fo him next year. When did mogster start with the sand/water table?

xx


----------



## Piperette

Evening ladies, 

Just a quick one from me tonight as I can't sleep. :nope:

Yasmin, congrats on your scan going well.

F&C and MrsMils, good luck for tomorrow and don't keep up waiting for too long.

F&C, the pram that we have absolutely fallen in love with is the iCandy Cherry. It is similar to the Apple, but a lot lighter. I couldn't believe how light it is and how easy it is to push. It also collapses easily and fits into our very small boot. It does not convert to a double. It is a bit pricey compared to other prams (luckily my parents offered to pay for the whole system), but cheaper than the other iCandy's. If you live near a John Lewis, go and have a look and play with them. We fell in love with it online and were smitten when we got to try it in the shop.

Everyone else :hi:


----------



## moggymay

Im fairly sure the cheaper trike sdoes have a harness but the cage thing gives them the extra confidence...think Mogster started with the water table bout 18 months so maybe bit early for Jac...have you tried ebaying "Berchet" or "Clairbois" theyre the companies that make ELC and Mothercare toys etc so you sometimes see their version of the trikes or tables etc on ebay. Given a choice I would say trike over the table, especially as he will be able to play with the table when little bro/sis is here, this is his only summer of solodom IYKWIM so you will be able to go out for walks and mini picnics with him in it, or sdrive to the big park and ride around a bit and feed the ducks! Mogster loved his first trike and loves the bigger one he has now, going out minus the buggy but without having to walk all the way makes him feel like a big boy!

Pip - saw the Cherry nd looks lovely, quite similar to the Oyster too so either would get my vote :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

Just noticed Pip, how did you stay awake to midnight???


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Thanks Claire might suggest the brick-style thing to DH and see what he thinks - he wants to tile the bath (around the bath) so might work well like that.

Def looking forward to a separate shower. I like my baths as well but yes struggling having to clamber in now :haha:


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Im edging towards the trike too....but the one you found in smyths was the cheaper one i found of that kind and the bugger has gone up today...and the one in argos which had a canopy has gone up too :growlmad:

Lia - If i get the chance tonight i'll take some pics so you can see how it looks...you might not even like it LOL

xx


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone! Quick note before I head off to work, just got back from the scan and all is well :cloud9:, everything looks good, the baby wouldn't keep still and kept doing somersaults (sp?) so I had to have the bed tilted right back (feet in air) to try and get it into the right position for some measurements. Managed to restrain ourselves and not find out the sex, but seeing as DH looked very hard and couldn't see anything, we both still think its a girl (I'm just going on gut instinct!).

Anyway, hope everyone is having a good day. I'll try and post a picture tomorrow, although the lady didn't give us a very good one, last time we got to pick which picture we wanted and this time its not as clear.


----------



## moggymay

Claire have been doing a bit of research and it seems that so long as the trike has the safety harness and you are happy with your childs stability in terms of sitting many of the trikes are suitable from 12 months eg this one: https://www.johnlewis.com/230646841/Product.aspx I know it goes over the price again but have been having a play on ebay to see what can come up with - where exactly are you? Many are inexpensive if you will collect so was thinking maybe a search within 25 miles of your postcode for trike parent handle may come up trumps? 

Alternatively have you thought about a berchet bubble car? We got a second hand one from some friends who had had it for their 2 children first, it was mucky but cleaned up okay

Just got a call from John Lewis too and they are price matching the Dash package to kiddicares price :wohoo: means it is £20 more than the other website but it means we get the JL aftercare :thumbup: Im a bit excited:loopy: :yipee:

Hope everyone else is having a fab day too - off to dance quietly round the front room as Mogster is snoozing upstairs


----------



## Fish&Chips

Will catch up properly and post pics in a minute but..... IT'S A BOY!!!


----------



## Jetters

I'm a pyschic!!! :rofl:
Congrats xxxx


----------



## costgang

fish, congrats on the blue bump:thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

:wohoo: Team Blue :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBird

I'm so excited!!! The front page is starting to look very colourful!! Congrats again Ann on the Blue Bump!!  
So who is next for a scan now? Mine is in 9 days...and counting!! haha!!
Can't wait to see your scan pics of Fishy!!

xo


----------



## moggymay

check us out we are all on here at the same time :thumbup:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Thanks Claire - have seen some black and white bathrooms with brickish style tyles at the bottom though I was put off by the colours!

F&C congratulations hooray for another blue bump!

Moggy that is great news about John Lewis I would never have even thought to do that????

And MrsMils glad the scan went well - have funny images of trying to lie in a way that keeps bubs still :haha:

Off to the cinema tonight to see Remember Me (Robert Pattison yum yum) and looking forward to a nice night with my friend!:thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep another boy!! lol

All is well with little Fishy although apparently my placenta is quite low. She said it should rise with the growth but it means I get to have another scan at 32 weeks!! Whoop whoop!

So here's our little son!!!

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_3948cropped.jpg
https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_3950cropped-1.jpg


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Lydia on your scan also! x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

LOVELY pic - and yippee for another scan! Am sure all will be fine but twill be nice to have another look at the little man won't it!

Love the pic, really do!!!


----------



## moggymay

love pic number two of him diving! Am very jealous as now you and Yas get an extra scan - I want one!!!

P&F - we didnt think JL would price match Kiddicare but their store policy is if there is a store within 8 miles they will price match and as its 2.6 miles from kiddicare to JL in P'boro we thought it was worth a shot especially as it will be delivered free anyway. Worth asking as JL and Mothercare both do price matches, Mothercare even brag about price matching kiddicare too! Just wanted to avoid the £30 charge Kiddicare make if you want to return an item under warranty for repair etc, if Mothercare or JL you just have to go to the nearest store!

Loving the pics, am having a great day and lil Fishy diving has made it even better:happydance:


----------



## MamaBird

Pinkandfluffy......Robert Pattinson...double yum! lol! I saw Remember me a few weeks back with a friend...and I cried like a baby! I really liked the film though! Have Fun!!


----------



## MamaBird

Love the scan pics Ann!!!!


----------



## MrsMils

pinkandfluffy said:


> And MrsMils glad the scan went well - have funny images of trying to lie in a way that keeps bubs still :haha:

I think she was trying to pin it down with the scanning probe at one point, she was pushing so hard from the side!!

Ann - CONGRATULATIONS!!!:happydance: Another boy! I was convinced yours was going to be a girl!!! I'm jealous now and kind of wish we'd found out!! Brilliant pictures, it looks like he's blowing bubbles in the first one!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I reckon yours is a girl Lydia! Make sure you post your pics, even if you don't think they are as good as you hoped, I bet they are lovely! x


----------



## DeDe80

Woohoo! We got another boy. Lovely scan pics, Ann.


----------



## penguin77

Lydia - Glad your scan went well :thumbup:

Ann - Great pics hun.....they are sooo beautiful:cloud9:.....i had feeling it was a boy.....i think we're all having boys...well it seems that way :haha:

Lia - Gonna take some pics for you now.....be warned the bathroom needs a good clean :blush: i'll post later once Jac is in bed.

Deangela/Brigitte - Hi ladies:flower:

xxx


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - i know what you mean about the harness thing...but i would be happier for now if Jac had the extra support...more to contain him though :haha: The cheaper smart trike has had rubbish review saying it breaks easily so i would prefer to pay more if it'll last. Will check your link in a bit. Thanks hun.....and great news about the pram :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## penguin77

Just noticed that we lost Char63 from our group...hope she's ok.

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Claire you are so right. I feel terrible for not noticing. I hope she and her little one are ok.

Pip - The icandy cherry looks amazing! And the price is no where near as bad as the other ones. It seems I can get the pram and push chair for under £300. Do they also do a car seat?


----------



## Jetters

Sadly Char lost her little baby in Feb... so I guess she's left our buddy group. :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh no the poor woman. How horrible.


----------



## penguin77

Aww...poor char......:cry:

xx


----------



## penguin77

Lia - Here you go...tried to show the tiles rather than the bathroom...

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f323/pengiun77/P1010532.jpg
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f323/pengiun77/P1010534.jpg
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f323/pengiun77/P1010533.jpg

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ohh I love your bathroom! Ours currently resembles a Swedish sauna!! Think we are going to paint the pine cladding white in the hope it modernises it a tad!


----------



## moggymay

she found out at 13 wk scan that baby had passed a few days earlier, so sad


----------



## moggymay

Claire, just a thought about the triek, if you keep the box and instructions etc stashed away they seem to realy hold their value on ebay, theyre selling for decent prices so even if you have to spend a bit now you will hopefully get some back later down the line, or you could view it as an investment and get unisex colours so that Jac can pass it on to his younger sibling...?

Saw a fab yellow colour pack for the Oyster today :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

I have to learn to type trike better! :dohh:


----------



## Fish&Chips

moggymay said:


> she found out at 13 wk scan that baby had passed a few days earlier, so sad

That would be my worst nightmare.


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> I have to learn to type trike better! :dohh:

lol......my typing sucks if i'm in a hurry or writing loads.....so i've done much worse than that.
It's defo going to be a trike...just took him round the block in the crappy one that we have thats too samll anyway and he sat there happily..he loved it.
But trying to find one now. If i get the ELC birthday club 20% discount i can get one for £48. But that depends if the prices dont go up before it comes. Dont worry i will find a bargain and keep the box...thanks for the tip.

xx


----------



## Jetters

Fish&Chips said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> she found out at 13 wk scan that baby had passed a few days earlier, so sad
> 
> That would be my worst nightmare.Click to expand...

Yep, it was mine. Feel awful for Char. :nope:



Claire, your bathroom is gorgeous, oooh I have serious envy!


----------



## moggymay

Keep an eye on Smyths as the prices vary week to week its a fab place for a bargain and I much prefer to take a trip there than ToysrUs. Unfortunately our nearest is about an hour away :nope: but they are spreading :yipee:

Cant wait to see apic of the birthday boy on his trike :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

Claire how is you bathroom so tidy? We seem to be taken over by bath toys!


----------



## penguin77

Thanks all for the nice bathroom comments :flower:

Moggy - I was clever in taking my pics :winkwink:....i took pictures of the tidiest parts of the bathroom :rofl::rofl::rofl: the toys are in the bath and on the floor in the other corner that i didnt take a picture of........:blush:
Smyths is a cool site but like you say the stores are mainly southern england anyway and the only one in Wales is Cardiff. I'm in Caernarfon in North Wales so it's also hard to get 2nd hand stuff for local pickup on ebay too as we're pretty rural. We live in such a beautiful place but we pay the price in the lack of jobs and lower income too.

:hugs:
xx


----------



## penguin77

Man Utd are already up 2-0 :yipee::yipee:...... cmon boys finish 'em off .....

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Claire thank you!!!! Can't wait to show hubby :thumbup:

Just been to see Remember Me at the cinema (Robert Pattison yum, for all you Twilight fans!) and it is sad, so don't go pregnant ladies :haha: my friend laughed at me for being openly weepy now!

Off to give the DH a hug :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

MrsMils and F&C, congrats on your scans going well.
:thumbup:

My next guess is MamaBird: Girl.

F&C, yes there is a car seat that fits into the iCandy Cherry. And again it goes onto the chassis so effortless. Here is the link https://www.johnlewis.com/Search/Search.aspx?SearchTerm=cabriofix

Moggy, I don't know what was going on last night. I have a lot on my mind with work at the moment, so maybe that's what kept me awake. :growlmad:


----------



## MamaBird

:hi: ladies!!

P&F: Told you the movie was sad! When I saw it I actually cried all the way home as well. My friend cried at the cinema too and she isn't pregnant so that made me feel better.

Claire: Your bathroom is beautiful!!! I wish I had such a beautiful bathroom...instead we are stuck with a pink tub because the landlord has never upgraded from like the 70's I think! :haha:

Piperette: We shall see in 9 days if you are right about your guess! Our scan is April 16 at 12:30pm. (Not sure what time that is for you UK ladies)

Also, I can't believe I didn't know about Char. :cry: That was also my worst fear...to go in for a routine scan and have that type of news...still is a little...mind you I am starting to feel Bean more and more so I am a little less anxious.

So tonight DH and I attended our first Prenatal class...TBH...it was ok...but the nurse that was providing the class didn't teach me anything I didn't already know. Except I found out in our town...if ever you are having complications with your pregnancy you can go to the labour and delivery ward from 20 weeks on (instead of sitting in the germ infested emergency room).

Well I'm off for a nice bath! And then some relax time on the couch!

xo


----------



## MrsMils

Happy 19 weeks MamaBird!!!


----------



## moggymay

Ordered my Dash its due for delivery last Friday of June :yipee: Want to cover ourselves in case Moglet comes early like Mogster did .... How can i be so excited when all I have done is spend money??? On something I will have to push??? But guess will be pushing my boys around so thats why :wohoo:

Morning ladies, happy 19 weeks Brig! Hope everyone one is well and you got a better snooze last night Pip :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

I keep dreaming that I have two boys, and i'm pushing them around in a Phil & Teds. So much so that I have now convinced OH that when Bean arrives, we shouldn't use any contraception... :dohh: i'll hopefully be breastfeeding for a year though.

I'm sure when he's here and i'm overwhelmed and exhausted i'll be reaching for the stoppers!!


----------



## moggymay

You say that but I fell pregnant whilst breastfeeding! Unfortunately we lost the baby :cry: but BF doesnt prevent having another one :nope:

Hows my bump bud doing today?


----------



## Jetters

Oh... my stupidity but I thought BFing meant you couldn't fall preggers? Sorry for your loss :hugs:

It's soooooo sunny and warm out, my friend is about to arrive and we're going for a swim and some lunch. I'm feeling VERY perky but that could be cos I ate Skittles for breakfast... *slinks off*

How are you doing? How's everyone doing? Any weird cravings?! I usually HATE Skittles and sweets!!!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

You know ladies, when our tickers get under 100 days I think that will freak me out :haha:


----------



## moggymay

uh oh fortnight on Sat then....


----------



## Jetters

Lia I can't WAIT for that!!! I love mini milestones.. (to be honest i'm probably wishing my pregnancy away purely because I'm not actually enjoying it at all- obviously I love growing my little boy but physically, i've had enough!). So next is VIABILITY :happydance: then less than 100 days to go :happydance: then 3rd tri!!


----------



## moggymay

wish the preg bar counted pregnancy as 40 weeks rather than 42, seems wierd that will be under 100 days yet still over 40% left :dohh:

Loving the sunshine Yas, been out with mogster on his trike, craving quiche now so might make on this afternoon....


----------



## penguin77

Brigitte - Thanks hun...happy 19 weeks :happydance:

Moggy - how exciting about the Dash........the company i ordered from said that the pre-orders of my britax bdual should be fullfilled in the next 2 weeks...lets hope so...i cant wait to have a play..:haha:
It's lovely here too but i bet it's colder....Jac has a few runs on the crappy trike this morning with Hubby and with hubbys niece/nephew going up and down our street...he looks so cute in it. Going to pop to my parents as soon as he's napped and might take it with me if it fits in the car....the parent handle is fixed :dohh:

Yasmin - I think breastfeeding can stop you falling pregnant but like all things it's not always the case. I was actually thinking about having no2 when Jac was around 3 month sold...so maybe you will be ready pretty much straight away...se how it goes hun :hugs:

Lia - When it hits 99 just think about the old icecream with the flake :haha: ...dont let it freak you.....its just a number at the end of it. :thumbup:

It's now officially the weekend. Don't know what i'll do tomorrow as i'm waiting for a ocurier pickup for the P&T Sport i sold off ebay. And hubby is working Saturday.....to pay for the b-dual he said :haha:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Gotta love ebay :thumbup: Sounds like the trike is definitely the way to go then, they love the independence I guess


----------



## penguin77

Yep...he looks so proud in it.....like having your first car i suppose :haha:
Found a trike at a decent price and it looks the same as the smart trike i wanted (that you suggested :thumbup:) but it's branded beanstalk but has excellent reviews...probably made by the same people though. Have reserved it and will get it tomorrow ...
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3674990/Trail/searchtext>BEANSTALK+TRIKE.htm

Thanks again for the help. :hugs:
xx


----------



## moggymay

I saw that this morning and wondered whether to suggest it but wasnt sure if you wanted the Smyths one, the parent handle you have how does it attach? Saw a fab condition smart trike on ebay the other day but it had no parent handle so unlikely to go very high price...maybe your exisitng handle would fit?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Viability indeed! Aww I am lucky at the moment am enjoying the preg as the aches and things have improved.

May order our pram on Saturday (still after getting the britax b-smart) as found somewhere cheaper for it near my family and we are going for tea on Saturday :thumbup: going to visit my cousin as she has baby clothes and alsorts for us apparently, winner!

Looks lovely and sunny outside.......boooo for being stuck indoors in an office!


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - I dont know to be honest...i was given the trike by my uncle who managed to pilfer it off someone and it was already assembled. It's very wobbly and doesnt feel all that sturdy so i think a new one it is. Great suggestion though> Iwas after the one that was on smyths but this one looks pretty much the same but different colours :hugs:

Lia - I have more aches form sitting at work...when i get up sometimes i feel so achy and stiff.....at home im fine...how weird :haha:
How exciting us all ordering prams.....and yours is pretty much the same as mine but a single...will have to compare once both ahve arrived :thumbup:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Jac will love it :thumbup: and he will think you are the best Mummy in the world when he goes for the first ride! The big smile as theyre going along is one of those priceless moments I think :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just popping on quickly to say hi as we're off to a friend's for dinner! Have a good evening x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hope you're enjoying your evening F&C (I'm so sorry - I will re-learn everyones name again!) and everyone for that matter :haha:

Just popped on - bubs was kicking really hard so we had a look and we can see him kick my tum, I am in love :cloud9:


----------



## Piperette

MamaBird, I think it will be 5.30 pm UK time. Hope you enjoyed your bath and relaxation. Happy 19 weeks.

Thanks, Moggy, I did actually have a better night last night. 

F&C, hope you enjoyed your dinner with your friends.

P&F, lucky you for feeling the LO kick.

Everyone else :hi: and how exciting for so many of you for ordering the prams.

As for me: I have a bit of backache going on at the moment. Oh yeah and I have new craving: Chocolate Shake. Yummy!


----------



## MamaBird

Hello Lovely ladies!!

Just popping in real quick to let you all know I got my rented doppler today!!!!:happydance: DH and I tried it as soon as we got home and we found Bean's hb within about 5 minutes! Those things are tricky at first!! Anywho, we are going to try it again now so we can record a sound file...if it works out I'll post it for you ladies!

Also, I have set up a poll in my journal! Blue or Pink BUMP!!! Only 8 days away...I seriosuly can't wait!! Bean better not be a little bugger and let us see!!!

By the way, here is a picture of my bare bump for you interested in voting!

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/19Weeks_3.jpg

xo


----------



## Piperette

Well, MamaBird, you know my guess, so I am off voting. :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's some bump!!! Love it. I reckon girl. x


----------



## Jetters

It IS a lovely bump and I also think girl now!!


----------



## MamaBird

Awwwe! :blush: Thanks ladies!

I don't know if I believe all those old wives tales about being able to predict gender by looking at the bump. But I thought it might help with the voting! So far the poll on my journal has 2 for girl and 2 for Boy!


----------



## Piperette

So how do you feel, MamaBird? Do you have a feeling what it might be?


----------



## moggymay

I heard that if you look at the mum from behind if you can see the bump its a girl if not its a boy. Not sure if it is true but from behind I cant see my bump and Moglet is a boy...how bout you Yas? F&C? Maybe we need a rear shot Brig?

I have to agree though at the moment am thinking girl....has a dream last night I gave birth to a baby made of cheese :blush: bit worrying but as have had some realy wierd dreams since being preggers am not too concerned.

Had a fab day today, so sunny, we washed Mogster playhouse and garden toys, all got covered in water and bubble and he learned to ride his tractor himself, so far he had been ok if we helped and pushed a bit but today he has been off around the garden, pedalling himself and steering. Such a proud mummy moment:yipee: He is now in bed and snoring, he was shattered and as Im equally tired am gonna flop on the sofa and catch up with the news tomorrow morning. Hope you are all well :thumbup:

:hug:


----------



## MamaBird

HAHAHA!!! that is one thing I am never posting on here!....a picture of my big bum!:haha: but I did decide to check myself out in the mirror...you can't tell anything from behind...no weight gain...no bump to be seen!?

And Pip, DH and I have both felt like Bean was a boy from day 1...but the last few weeks I have been doubting myself...starting to think it may be a pink bump!? :shrug: I've got bump confusion I think! lol

Oh...and I WISH we had a nice sunny day here today. I guess we are paying for our +25 weather from last week because it was snowing here yesterday and today. nothing that will stay...but it's still depressing.

On the up side...I won a free facial party from a Mary Kay representative. That's a cosmetic line in Canada and US. So you ladies have Mary Kay in the UK?? Anywho, I've got a couple girlfriends coming over and then we are going out for cocktails/mocktails. (there will be another pregnant friend coming...I'm not the only preggie one!)

Have a good Saturday ladies!!

xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

Moggy I guess that is true for me as well. It does seem to be all out front. It's also a low bump but I think that's more because my placenta is low.

That's lovely about little Mogster. I can't wait to have a little boy running around in the sun! There is so much to look forward to!


----------



## Jetters

Ooh i'd love a facial right now, lucky you!!

No bump from the back from me. I'm only voting girl cos I want to break the all-boys run we're on :hehe:

How's everyone enjoying the weekend? xx


----------



## Jetters

Ooh and moggymay, gotta love pregnancy dreams! A few months back I dreamt I gave birth to a kitten and I couldn't understand why the midwives were trying to make me breastfeed it :rofl:


----------



## moggymay

OH just left to go to States with work, some defence meeting or other so just me n Mogster til Friday now. So glad it is nice outside though cos gives Mogster a distraction from missing Daddy and its due to be good all week FX'd

Beginning to believe this bump theory then as so far all the boys dont show from behind :shrug: we need a girl to prove the theory though - anyone???

No wierd dreams last night, thanking my lucky stars I didnt have to feed the cheese baby :rofl: Pregnancy is fab though :thumbup: despite all the bizarre things we go through!

Enjoy the sunshine ladies :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

Moggy, we could ask some ladies on either the "Your bumps" thread or the one with the poll.


----------



## costgang

hi ladies,hope you are all injoying the lovely sunshine, we went to alton towers yesterday, and dont my feet know all about it today!! and ive got work at 6,oh joy!! we have decided to get the icandy pear, i was telling oh about it and he was like nah dont want that,then went into a shop last week and what do you think he picked out!! men!!, got my scan on the 19th:happydance: cant wait think im gonna get something to eat now, catch ya later


----------



## Jetters

Did you go on the rides? My friends are all going next month but i'm umming and aaahing, not sure if its safe!! x


----------



## costgang

did the ripids,log flume, duel, didnt go on any big roller coasters though, even if i wasnt pregnant i wouldnt have coz i had josh and im not gonna que up like a billy no mates:haha: spoke to my boss tonight ,my mat leave wwill start 19th june, but im allowed to take 3 weeks hol before then so my last day at work will be 29th may,not long now


----------



## moggymay

24 weeks today :yipee: Makes Moglet viable :wohoo:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Yippppeeeeeee for viable moglet!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

And yay for mat leave costgang I would *love* to finish already :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Jetters

Hahahah what Lia said!! CONGRATS MOGGYMAY!!! (Can't write smileys as am on my phone but verrrrrrrrrrrrry happy for you!!!) xxxx


----------



## moggymay

such a relief, just have to make sure he stays in there past 35 weeks now....11 weeks til next milestone for me, Yas think you will be next, week tomorrow is that right?

More sunshine here today, just done trip to Waitrose for brocolli for dinner with Mogster, missing OH already, gonna be murder lasting til Friday especially as the time difference means he is in meetings most of our afternoon and sleeping our mornings. Mogster missing him and this morning very upset not to be able to talk on the phone to Daddy. Lucky we arent facing Afghanistan I guess, Iraq was enogh for me!


----------



## moggymay

How you all doing? How is the driving going P&F? Bet is was nice to be in the sunshine yest but whole new set of things to worry about with the glare etc!

Did you get the trike Claire?

Yey for mat leave soon!

Antenatal swimming tomorrow Pip? Have you worn new cossie yet or is this first time in it?

:hug: to all xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Mine is Friiiiiiiiiday woop woop! :happydance:

Poor Mogster - lots of distraction therapy!!!! Yeah my instructor told me to bring my sunglasses - I don't even have any, we don't get sun in Barnsley :rofl:

It's going well though, next one Weds evening (oh but I have my theory and hazard perception on Tuesday.....argh!).

Has everyone been doing nice things in the sun? DH is working today booooo but twill pay for more baby bits so I'll let him off :haha: I may do some study for my theory or some cleaning, or more likely sit on here :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey to Moglet being viable!!!! Whoo hooooooo!!!!

x


----------



## Piperette

Yay for Moglet being viable. :happydance:

Yes, antenatal swimming tomorrow. Really looking forward to it. OH and I were planning on going swimming this weekend too, but decided to have a lie-in. :) So tomorrow will be the first time I will wear it.

Glad everyone is enjoying the sunshine.

P&F, I am sure you will be fine in your theory.

Costgang, lucky you for finishing soon for mat leave. :thumbup:

Everyone else big :hi: and enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - :happydance::happydance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo: for moglet being viable :hugs:
We did get the trike but haven't unwrapped it. I will kepp it in the box till a few days befor his birthday. It is a Smart Trike like the one you suggested but it has stickes and different colous so it looks the same. There's nothing on the box to say it's a beanstalk make.....argos eh..:shrug:

Costgang - I would also love to finish that soon.....i'm jealous. 

Lia- Sounds like the driving is going well....glad i dont live around Barnsley though especially if the sun decides to come out during one of your lessons :haha:

Ann - Hello :flower:

I'm loving the weather at the moment. Haven't done anythign exciting....going for walks with Jac and hubby.....which is really nice anyway. And it's nice to be able to put Jac in some summer clothes too.

I love warm weather but dont know how i'll cope if we do get this BBQ summer they say we'll get and being preggers.... 

xxx


----------



## penguin77

Oh and nearly forgot ..... 2 sleeps till scan :happydance::happydance:

xxx


----------



## Piperette

:hi: penguin! Only two more sleeps for you. Yay! What time is your scan?


----------



## Jetters

It's Lia next for viability then meeeeeeeee :happydance: am celebrating with a meal with family :)


----------



## MamaBird

YAY for viability!!!!!
And more scans coming up!!!
Hope you ladies had a great weekend! It's still morning here for me...need to figure out what to do with my day!

xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

Claire, I'm so excited about your scan!!! I'm loving this stage with scans and babies becoming viable.. it's amazing.

I'm busy cleaning our garden furniture at the moment. We've been given lots of baby clothes from friends and family so it's all on the line drying now and looks so cute. I'll wash it again nearer the time but just didn't know how clean it all was so thought I'd give it a wash before putting it away. Then my dh is going to put on the BBQ and I'm going to make fairy cakes!! whoo hoo. I love sunny Sundays!!

:hi: to all! x


----------



## penguin77

Piperette - Scan is at 2.20 on Tuesday. Can't wait .... but i know i'll be nervous before I go in - more so as my sister went through a bad time during her 1st pregnqancy and things we're found in this scan (She has 2 beauutiful girls now so all is good :thumbup:). I was mega nervous when expecting Jac but i hope im a bit more relaxed this time after going through it once. How are you hun?

Ann - I've already got the newborn and 0-3 stuff from the attic. Still in boxes at the mo but plan to sort them in the next few weeks to see whats worjt keeping and what new stuff we need. Getting out all the tiny stuff now with how much Jac has grown will make me quite emotional i think.
Mmmmm....fairy cakes.

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

I felt emotional hanging out all the little baby grows and socks and then watching my dh fold them all and put them in the draw! I guess it's even more emotional when the clothes you're getting out used to fit your last little boy. x


----------



## moggymay

Sad confession I know but Moglet has a full tiny baby, newborn and 0-3 wardrobe all clean and put away in his nursery - only thing is he will be in with us at the start so looks cute but maybe not so practical :shrug:

No mattress yet as plan to get that when we get mat grant on a few weeks - when is that? 

Looking forward to tuesday Claire, so exciting, are you finding out or are you still thinking team yellow?

Enjoy the swim tomorrow Pip and report back on the cossie :thumbup:

Everyone else - hope youre having fun in the sun!!!


----------



## penguin77

Ann - i felt he same when i washed the stuff i had before he was born so i know how you feel. :hugs: It'll fell weird more than anything washing them again...

Moggy - You need your MW to filll in the mat grant form for you after 25 weeks :thumbup: Staying team yellow all the way....even though i'm dreading having to think of a boy and girl name again :wacko:
Hope you and mogster are keeping occupied whily hubby is away :hugs::hugs:

xxx


----------



## penguin77

:yipee::yipee: 1 more sleep to go.


xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Is the mat grant the HIP grant thing??


----------



## penguin77

Yep..the one that pays £190 as a one off payment.

xx


----------



## costgang

this time next week i will be having my scan:yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Jetters

Looking forward to the next wave of scan pics!!!

I'm off to the consultant now to check everything is on track for me to still have a natural birth, what with my heart condition and weight and asthma and stuff. Fingers crossed!!

Also, do you think MWs let you book an appointment to see them just to get the HIP grant form? Cos I'm not seeing my midwife again till 29 weeks and don't want to wait an extra 4 weeks to apply for it! I'm so impatient...


----------



## moggymay

mine said not, wont see mine til May! Ah well am planning to buy mattress in mothercare anyway so can order it and by the time the bill comes for my cr cd the grant will be being paid - I hope! My understanding is that it is a simple page form and you just fill in your bank details etc and they pay direct, not sure if this is true though, maybe post a thread asking in 2nd or 3rd tri?


----------



## moggymay

ooh and congrats on 23 weeks:hugs:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Yeah it is a form they sign and give you, you have a certain period to send it off from when they sign/date it. You put on bank details and NI number and they pay direct into the bank.

Yasmin - could ask if she will post one once you hit 25 weeks or whatever it is?

Am seeing mine just after as I need my Mat1b form off her for work as well.


----------



## MamaBird

Hello Ladies!:wave:

Jetters, hope all goes well at your meeting today!

I can't beleive all the scans coming up again!! Claire good luck tomorrow...although I'm sure everything will be fine!

But I have to admit...the closer Friday gets...the more nervous I get as well. When my scan was like 6 weeks away I was just so excited to find out Bean's gender...but now that it's in 4 days...I'm getting nervous that there may be something wrong...or Bean won't even show us his/her bits. Friday just has to get here ALREADY!! I have a feeling this week will be hell! lol

Also, I wanted to ask about little pains in the lower abdomen. I remember you ladies discussing this a few weeks back but now I don't quite remember what was said. Last night I kept getting sharp little pains down low on my left side that would sort of radiate for less than 2 seconds then go away. When that stopped an hour or 2 later I felt like I could sorta feel the same thing between my legs? Does that make sense??

Well have a good day everyone!

xo


----------



## costgang

my hip grant with josh, took about 4 weeks to come,wouldve been 2 weeks but stupid me forgot to put in my bank details:blush: only found out as i gave them a call to make sure they had recieved it


----------



## Jetters

MamaBird I had real anxiety 3/4 days before my gender scan, which took me by surprise as I had been SO excited until then! It's natural to worry but i'm sure all is fine :hug: oh and I drank a ice cold fanta before I went in, so Bean was super wiggly which meant he was far too fast and fidgety to keep still for a toilet shot, but we saw his willy plenty lol! 


Consultant was fine, except she had no results back from the cardiologist I saw 11 weeks ago so a bit of a pointless visit really! :dohh: So i'll go back in 4 weeks. She kept saying over and over how important it was that I didn't gain too much or any weight if poss... due to my bmi being 41. I weigh 16 stone and am only 5.1 so I hear her concerns but how am I meant to not gain weight when Bump is growing at the speed of light?! As it is I'm exactly the same weight I was when I got my bfp, but that's because I lost tons of weight when I was struggling with MS. *sigh*


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Ahh Yasmin I am a shortie too! They have not mentioned my weight too much yet can't think what my BMI was high end 30s though, but I guess next time they weigh me I'll have put some on :haha:

I had a bout of nerves just before our 20wk scan as well - had forgotten until then that it wasn't just for finding out blue or pink and it was checking things were okay.

Just got home and builders still here working :haha: and they got here before I went to work, they must be feeling motivated today :haha:

About to go and study some more theory - if I don't pass tomorrow you'll all think I'm dumb I've swotted so much :rofl: hope you're all having lovely garden weather still! :thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck tomorrow Claire! Let us know if you accidentally see anything!! I'm very excited for you. Brigitte, I got nervous a few days before our scan too. The reality of what the scan was about hit me but all was good as I'm sure yours will be too.

I was chatting to my big sister today and she reckons I have SPD as my symptoms are exactly the same as hers were when she had it. I've left a message for the mw to call me as it's going to be really difficult if I loose the ability to walk in to work.

Hope you're all doing well! x


----------



## Jetters

Ann, those support belts are really supposed to help x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Yasmin, that's good to know. My mw said the same but I had forgotten. My big sister gave me one the other day but I didn't think I needed it as am not that big yet but maybe I should to help the pain. Thanks again hun. x


----------



## costgang

hi yasmin, i get lectured every 4 wks about my weight and the gd, i cant help it if all i want is crap:dohh:


----------



## Jetters

Lol!! I hear you!! 

Oh and they wont see me early for the HP grant. GRRRRR so i'll be almost 29 weeks before I can get the form off them! Boo.


----------



## penguin77

Ann - Thanks hun :hugs: will let you know if a winkie pops up on the scan :haha:

With the HIP grant, i see MW at 23 weeks so thats too soon and i have a feeling i wont see her till 28 weeks after that.....so i'm going to ask nicely if she can fill it in for me at 25 weeks and i'll just pick it up in the clinic. 

I'm also a fluffly lady and short at 5ft4 :winkwink: but happy with pre-preggy weight considering i stopped smoking over 2 years ago too. I was 12 stone pre preg and have already put a stone on. I was a stone heavier with Jac to begin with and MW wasnt at all concerned with me and i had a very healthy and problem free pregnancy even though i put on over 3 stone in total. MW hasnt weighed me this time just asked me my weight. So dont stress too much about it :thumbup:

Cant wait for tomorrow now...and suprisingly im not nervous.....yet LOL

xx


----------



## costgang

i have just discovered magnum gold, yum!!! my nurse wont be happy:winkwink: just realised im over my halfway mark, coz im going in at 38 wks, :happydance:


----------



## Piperette

Just a quick post from me tonight to wish Claire all the Best for tomorrow. ;)


----------



## Jetters

And from me!!!


----------



## moggymay

Enjoy today Claire, looking forward to your scan pics, missing OH so its great to have such a treat to look forward to!

How was the new cossie Pip?

More sunshine here this morning so gonna make the most of it :thumbup:


----------



## penguin77

Thanks wonderful ladies :flower::flower:

I'm actally very excited now...lets hope all goes well :kiss:
xx


----------



## moggymay

halfway too :thumbup:


----------



## penguin77

Forgot about that....... :happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## penguin77

Piperette - hey hun....I saw a post of yours yesterday.......did you find who stocked the cheap icandy...i really dont believe you could get all that for £355.... i thought that the buggy alone was just under £300 wihtout any extras :wacko: i hope you do though LOL

xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hope the scan goes well Claire (it is yours today right?)

Just popping on to update - just passed my theory test and hazard perception woop woop! :happydance: Next driving lesson tomorrow and can start thinking about when we will book the test for now yippee!!! Week 8 though, I don't want to get carried away :haha:

Hope you are all having a nice day? I came into work earlier as I finished test earlier than I thought - sort of wish I hadn't as am here til 5.15 :haha:


----------



## penguin77

Lia - Yep...leaving work in 5 minutes...still excited but a bit aprehensive now :hugs:
Congrats on passing the theory :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

Well done P&F :thumbup:

Have fun Claire :hugs:


----------



## costgang

congrats p&f:hugs:, and goodluck for scan penguin:flower:, me next week:happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good work Lia!!! Can't wait for Claire's update!


----------



## Piperette

Well done on passing the theory, P&F. :thumbup:

Looking forward to Claire's update. :coffee:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Still no news from my mw and today I've been getting shooting pains in my left buttock which has caused problems with me walking! Very worrying.


----------



## moggymay

Claire cant wait much longer where are you? Hope all is well, got me worried! :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

I'm sure she's fine. She's online now. Come on, Claire, don't keep up waiting any longer. ;)


----------



## penguin77

Hi... :flower:

Sorry to keep you waiting, i havent had a chance to post till now. Everything was great with the scan.....and we're having ...........................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.... a Baby :rofl::rofl: (couldnt resist LOL)

The scan itself wasnt the best as i only saw our baby for a bit at the start and end of scan. For about 10-15 minutes or so in the middle she had the screen away from me when she was checking everything. She did say that he/she was lying in a very awkward position so she struggled to check everything but she managed to do it all in the end.. and she struggled to get a decent pic Nevermind eh.....the main thing is our little baby is fine :thumbup:

Our baby is facing us with the head on the left...oh and a little waving arm :cloud9:
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f323/pengiun77/scanphb.jpg

:hugs:
xx


----------



## penguin77

Sorry i got you worried....have been trying to post for nearly an hour. Had trouble connecting and then it would fail to load the page :wacko:

Oh...and still team yellow :thumbup:

Ann - I've got groin pain on one side today too...not too bad now but was hell at work today. :hugs:

xx


----------



## moggymay

:hi: lil penguino!


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> :hi: lil penguino!

Little penguino was saying hi to all my buddies :hugs:

xx


----------



## Piperette

Aw, beautiful pic, Claire. Glad everything went well with the scan.
:thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

Thanks for making my day Claire, was wondering if you would see owt to give the game away but sounds like you got a good un in there who knew Mummy wanted to have a surprise so he/she is keeping you guessing and the sonographer on their toes!

Off to bed now and keeping fingers crossed Moglet doesnt do another version of Riverdance at 350am tomorrow!

Fab news hon, really excited for you, we are all getting that little bit closer, time seems to be stalling here but Im sure its cos OH is away and once he is back it will fly once more....

Mat grant seems to be really annoying, you would think they could just hold the forms at the docs and you fill your bits in then they could pass to the MW who could then bulk mail them once a week or something, hopefult we wont be waiting too long ladies hey - buggies to buy etc. 

Hope you get the news of who has the cheaper priced cherry Pip, you can then ask JL to price match for you :thumbup: Wonder if the lady who got one cheaper is meaning the older version before the new designed front wheels and extra rivets/ratchets etc?


----------



## penguin77

Pip - Thanks hun :hugs:

Moggy - Aww....moglet is dancing for you :haha: Sorry.....let hope he waits till at least 7 am tomorrow.:winkwink: 
Not long now hun and hubby will be home anyway.:hugs:
The sonographer actually said that she didnt see the sex at all so penguino must have crossed the legs LOL

Goodnight :kiss:
xx


----------



## Piperette

The lady on the other thread told me where she got it from, so I have emailed them. I was thinking about getting JL to price match if it was the same, the only thing is I read somewhere last time about the distance from the store to JL needing to be within 8 miles. :shrug: Does anyone know if this is the case?


----------



## Piperette

Oh, and I think I have moved up a box.
:happydance:


----------



## Piperette

DeDe seems to be busy again these days. Not seen her around...:shrug:


----------



## MrsMils

Hey girls!!! Brilliant Claire! So please everything went well! Well done on the test Lia! Hope everyone else is well, I haven't really been on properly for a few days, the site keeps crashing for me, and now I'm on hols for 4 days - up to Harrogate to celebrate DH's 30th with his family. The boys are playing golf and the girls are shopping/relaxing/spa for a few days! :cloud9:

I'm having the weirdest nightmares - constantly and then when I wake up the baby does not stop racing around in my belly and keeps me awake even longer!! Grr!! 

I also went to preggers yoga on Sunday which was nice, its every other week and focuses on breathing/comfortable positions for later in pregnancy etc, so will hopefully be useful. The teacher was great, kept reassuring us that she wouldn't go on about "the lentil hippy stuff" too much! When we had our 'relaxation' at the end I actually fell asleep, how embarrassing!! :blush: She then said to go home, relax and eat something light, so I went to the MaccyD's across the road and bought these new chicken things they do with a sour cream dip, whoops! I felt like a naughty school girl and kept looking over my shoulder to check she wasn't watching me! I never buy McD's but now its all I can think about!!

Ann, I hope you get to see the midwife soon and get it sorted :hugs:

Have a great week everyone, will catch up when I'm back. Oh, and 20 weks to us Claire!! :happydance:


----------



## Piperette

Happy 20 weeks, Mrs Mils. Your yoga lessons sound lovely. And don't worry about the McD...the main thing is that you enjoyed it. ;)

Moggy, I completely forgot to reply to your question about the swimming. It was brilliant. I really enjoyed it. I loved all the exercises and it seemed to ease my backpain. My swimsuit was great too, I was all proud. :blush: I also like that you get the chance to speak to the midwife during the exercises. But my highlight was the swimming on your back. Two weeks ago, there wasn't really any bump looking out of the water, but yesterday there was a little bump sticking out. Yay! :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

Piperette said:


> The lady on the other thread told me where she got it from, so I have emailed them. I was thinking about getting JL to price match if it was the same, the only thing is I read somewhere last time about the distance from the store to JL needing to be within 8 miles. :shrug: Does anyone know if this is the case?

JL price matched for us with Kiddicare - we asked JL in Cambridge to do it although Peterboro is the one nearest to the actual kiddicare store - guess ask and see what they will do? Provided there is an actual store you can go into JL should consider it, you may have to research which JL store is nearest, afterall you will have it delivered anyway!

Dont forget Mothercare also price match places....even online :thumbup: trouble is they dont necessarily stock the buggy you want :nope: 

Fingers crossed JL come through!

Ooh make sure you check the cheaper place is selling the same version as JL - the 2008 Cherry had issues and the 2010 one doesnt have them, new front end to the chassis to make it better and more robust when used on bumpy terrain. Friend of ours had the apple and had nightmare til they replaced the chassis with the newer version now all smiles - although she is trading in for P&T as expecting #2! Seemingly the issue affected the cherry too but not the newer ones. None of the new ones are affected, even the older ones that are affected Icandy seem to be good about sorting, just a pain whilst youre waiting:growlmad:

Loving the idea of the bump sticking out, bubs is showing off your cossie! When do you have your scan of lil pip?


----------



## Jetters

Glad the scan went ok Claire!! xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Yay scan pic!!! :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey Claire!!! Congrats. What an amazing scan pic! Hope your groin pain is better today.

Thanks for the advice about the price matching. We are going to start the search shortly so it will probably be very handy!

I'm in more pain today unfortunately and actually had a bit of a cry this morning as couldn't get down our stairs. Think it was more just me feeling sorry for myself than anything else! Finally got a reply from my MW and she told me to book an appointment with the GP which I'll do tomorrow. 

x


----------



## moggymay

hope the GP can give some productive answers :thumbup: Have you had a look at some of the hip/back/bump supports? Like weightlifter belts but designed for comfort most definitely! I had a backnbump one last time around but sold it on after had Mogster, not had the problem this time and racking my brains to recall where I got it:wacko: Maybe swimming would help?


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Just popping in to say a quick hello before work! Tonight we have our 2nd prenatal class....let's hope i actually learn something tonight! haha!

I was wondering if anyone knows when my ticker will move up next!?

Have a nice day!

xo


----------



## moggymay

23 weeks I think, possibly a day or two longer...

Have fun at class tonight :hug:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks moggy. I used a support belt today and actually suggested going for a swim to my dh but he's got to pop out later and I'm a bit scaredy cat so don't want to go on my own!! lol. FX the Dr will be of some help. x


----------



## Piperette

Evening ladies,

Can I ask you for advice once more? I know that by week 25 you have to tell your employer about your intentions regarding mat leave. But what exactly do I need to tell them at week 25? The exact dates of when I am planning on going, how long for, etc?

Because I am really not quite sure yet. And I doubt I will know any more by week 25. :shrug:

Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I think they want the mat1b form and from what I can gather from mine, when I am intending to start my leave - direct.gov says:
*
You must tell your employer that you are pregnant at least 15 weeks before the beginning of the week when your baby is due. If this isnt possible, for example because you didnt realise you were pregnant, you must tell your employer as soon as possible. You should also tell them when you want to start your maternity leave and receive Statutory Maternity Pay*

I would imagine it's possible to adjust when you start your leave if things change but prob need to give a certain period of notice on that :shrug:


----------



## Jetters

Here's last weeks scan photo, at last! Can't believe how 'real' Bean looks... and now I can't WAIT for Monday- viability! Wooo!

https://jetbayat.smugmug.com/photos/836897808_FoMwy-M.jpg


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Awww hello bean - beautiful!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

What a cutie!! x


----------



## Piperette

Thanks for your advice on JL and iCandy, moggy. :thumbup:

You may remember I ordered some items from Asos recently. Well, I didn't keep any of them as they just weren't right. :nope:

I have tried New Look this week and thought I'd show off my two recent purchases:
https://www.newlook.com/browse/productDetail.jsp?icCategory=cat30100&icProduct=189156409

https://www.newlook.com/browse/productDetail.jsp?icCategory=cat30100&icProduct=194129301

I really love them both.


----------



## Piperette

Aw, what a cute wee face he has, Jetters.


----------



## Jetters

Thanks! He has these pouty lips just like his dadda :D and a big fat belly... 

Piperette I have that first top, I LOVE it, wear it with sparkly leggings and flats when I go out (which is not often!). I like the maxi dress too. 

I actually bought loads of maternity clothes last week online from Next after throwing a tantrum about nothing fitting me, and despite the cost (ouch) i'm really glad that I did because i've now got 3 pairs of trousers, about 5 nice tops and a handbag :rofl: ok the last one isn't maternity but still.... don't tell OH :rofl:


----------



## Piperette

Jetters said:


> about 5 nice tops and a handbag :rofl: ok the last one isn't maternity but still.... don't tell OH :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## moggymay

handbags are maternity - you gotta have something you like to carry your notes later on :rofl: well thats what I told OH last time, this time I have no handbag :nope: Mogster and I share a Timmy Time backback with spare pants, drink and snack for him and money and keys for me. Ah well I can drool over your handbag purchase....link please, pretty please?


----------



## moggymay

ooh baby brain, came on to let those of you still to buy buggies know that "House of Baby" is due to open early May and will defo have opening offers :thumbup: saw ad in local paper today and will have to go have a look even though we have bought everything pretty much...maybe we need a new changing bag....

Night all - off to rest my aching back, Mogster is geting too heavy to carry with a bump!


----------



## Piperette

Night, moggy, hope your back feels better tomorrow.

Let us know if there's anything going on with House of Baby please (especially on the iCandy front ;)). Where will it be opening?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yasmin I also love the first one!! I like the 2nd one too but it's not something I could wear whereas the first one I've already added to the shopping basket in my head!!


----------



## Jetters

What is this House of Baby thing? A real store or online? I can't find anything on google!! x


----------



## moggymay

House of Baby is a new store not open yet....think it is houseofbaby.co.uk theyre now advertising so wont be long....they have taken over the Two Left Feet premises but have nowt to do with Two Left Feet (who were scamsters online!) Due to be opening early May...

https://www.houseofbaby.co.uk/


----------



## penguin77

Hello lovely ladies :kiss:

Thank you for the comments on my scan pic :hugs:

Jetters - Lovely pic too hun :thumbup:

Moggy - How are you today hun...is you back better today? I also have a heavy weight boy to lift....i hope he's walking soon as it'll be a stuggle once the bump gets bigger :wacko: Are you excited...when is hubby home tomorrow? 

Pip- i love those tops.....i'm more of a tomboy so i would look daft in them...bet you look gorge though :hugs:

An hour to go and it's the weekend :happydance: Lets hope it stays nice.

xx


----------



## moggymay

Hubby is delayed indefinitely but the volcanic ash floating around! He has been given a hotel by Ba and now we are playing the waiting game :shrug: It is pants but what can we do :nope:

Gutted he isnt home as Mogster and I have been looking forward to it all yesterday, Mogster doesnt understand why Daddy didnt get on the plane :nope: One ray of sunshine so far is that his flight hasnt actually been cancelled YET...just delayed, the delay means his flight will come home and he has a seat, if they cancel it then he must join the freeforall to find a seat home which could mean anything until Wednesday to get home!

Not a happy bunny and my back is so sore cos had an uncomfortable night for some reason.

Claire thought of you and Jac this morning, got a freebie info letter from Asda in the post, theyre having another baby event and they have some bargain walkers and ride-ons in it. Also lots of nappies, feeding bowls/cups and general baby stuff but theyre kind of standard baby offer prices - they have the Vtech walker new for £15 :thumbup: and the Tommee Tippee sensor pad monitor for £40!!!! Bargain or what! Hopefully having our free return to Woburn next week - assuming hubby gets home! - so will hit MK Asda for some baby bargains :wohoo:

Dont know how it works but am feeling a bit better for having ranted here so thanks ladies:hugs:

Have a good day all xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

LOVE those purchases! Going to Riverdance on Saturday and would love something nice to wear that I don't feel like a heffer in :haha:

Moggy bad news on the hubby front - I hope he gets home soon! :hugs:

AFM I had appointment with thyroid doc/consultant today and they don't want to see me for another SIX weeks this time woop woop! :happydance:

Just have to get through one more day of work til the weekend, phew!


----------



## Piperette

Moggy, sorry to hear about your OH's flight being delayed.

Good news on the thyroid appointment, P&F.

I received the Asda Baby Event leaflet too. Looks like there will be some great offers to be had. Could I ask you already-mums some more questions? There is a Tommee Tippee electronic breast pump in there for half the price of what it is in Boots e.g. and also a TT Nappy Bin. Can you recommend an electronic or manual breast pump? Also, are these nappy bins any good?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Moggy I hope he gets home to you soon.

The GP told me my pain the last few days was sciatica. Thankfully the nerve seems to have been realised today and I'm in no pain! Whoo hhoo.. I feel like dancing!


----------



## moggymay

I can recommend the Medela Mini Electric Breaast Pump :thumbup:

As far as the nappy bin I would say no dont bother, get a deep bin with a lid and empty it tou your external bin once a day - the nappy wrapper doesnt get rid of the smell and we found nappy sacks in a lidded bin just as convenient and a lot cheaper.

Hubby still stuck at LAX and next update is 5pm their time so 1am here, guess will wake up to find he is either on the plane or stuck there for the weekend :shrug:

Might be a bit ahead of what you are planning but the weaning bowls/pots/spoons are a great price and definitely worth it - check the cups are the ones with fold down spouts though as the TT ones with a fixed spout are usually 50p immediately after the baby events. The Pampers wipes is HUGE bargain at 12 packs for £9

Sore back still here, might see if I can see the doc next week if it persists....not sure what they can do as have to lift Mogster sometimes and cant help if sleep badly so :shrug:

Fab news about docs P&F and Riverdance too - Moglet is already a fan and practising in my tum, hope it doesnt give your little man ideas :haha:

Everyne else :hi: Brig loved the bump pics on FB :thumbup:


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Gutted that he's stuck out there....... a friend/ex boss in work was supposed to fly home from LAX today too (hes also there on business)....i guess he'll be having an extra few days there too.
Im lucky that i also got to go to LA twice with work.....once in 2007 and in 2008 when i was preggers with Jac.....i soooo loved the place :thumbup:
:cry: about the back pain.......glad that my groin pain is so much better today...hope little mogster can wait a few days for daddy. :hugs:

Lia - Glad your apptmt went ok and you have reprieve for 6 weeks :thumbup:

Pip- I got the angel care nappy bin which only cost a £5 with the bounty voucher you get after the baby is born. I must say i still use mine.....but mainly for upstairs nappy changes as i keep the bin in our old boiler cupboard. To be honest ours doesnt smell only when you open the lid. Otherwise i use nappy sacks down stairs and put them straight into the wheely bin. Cant help with the breast pump as i bottle-fed.

Ann -Glad your feeling better hun...hope it stays away :hugs:

With regards to baby stuff i need to get a list together and see what new stuff i need to buy. I bought aload of nappies yesterday in Morrisons.....dont usually shop there but you got 2 large packs of pampers active fit for £10...usually they're £9 each....so i got 4 packs......i might get another couple tomorrow. They also have wipes on offer but i couldnt find them last night pampers 9 pack for £7.

Going to pop to the nearest shopping town to us tomorrow...its rubbish really but i saw a small clutch bag in a boutique last week and decided i'm going to buy it tomorrow as a treat :happydance:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Claire, if you want to I can forward you the list my dh created?


----------



## penguin77

Oh....and if anyone is looking for an electronic steriliser (one of my best buys :thumbup:) there is a Tommee Tippee one for less than half price in Morrisons too..... £10...that its a bargain. I have an Avent one though so i cant comment how good it is.

SORRY I SCREWED UP ITS A MICROWAVE STERILISER......BUT IT'S STILL CHEAP AS THEY'RE £18 IN ASDA.

xxx


----------



## penguin77

Fish&Chips said:


> Claire, if you want to I can forward you the list my dh created?

That would be great hun :thumbup:

xx


----------



## moggymay

we had a fab TT microwave one, cost £10 in Asda

Could you post that list? :hugs:

Sainsburys also have 1/3 off baby bits:thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sure! Dh is out tonight but I'll get it from him tomorrow. x


----------



## Piperette

Oh yes, please post the list.


----------



## Fish&Chips

He's a clever dh! x


----------



## penguin77

Fish&Chips said:


> He's a clever dh! x

Dont tell him that though....youll never hear the end of it :haha:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

He he!! x


----------



## Jetters

Lol! Love the clever OHs... I made mine sit and fold mountains of baby clothes today while I sorted out what I have and need! :D

Claire, thanks for the steriliser tip- that's exactly what I want and so Garry has been given very clear instructions to buy me one from the Morrisons near his work on Monday!! :rofl:


----------



## Piperette

Claire, where did you get the Angelcare from with the Bounty voucher? Is it a certain shop you can get them from?

Also regarding sterilisers. Does anyone have a recommendation for a non-microwave steriliser?


----------



## Jetters

Also Piperette I wouldn't recommend a nappy bin either, we had it for Rory and they just stunk and don't really fit that many nappies... plus the cartridges are mega expensive. I'd say buy nappy sacks instead and just double bag them and put them in your normal bin! 

(Although i'm using reusables so no stinky nappies for meeeeee!)


----------



## Jetters

Oh and I've heard good things about Avent sterilisers... but bear in mind you'll wanna choose your bottles first, as certain types of bottles wont fit in certain makes of sterilisers. ie the tommee tippee closer to nature bottles don't fit in the thinner avent ones.


Edit: I have this one: https://www.mothercare.com/Philips-...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42864041&mcb=core under my bed which I was given from my friend... it's still in great condition but I don't want it as i'm using TT bottles. You can have it for freeee if you want (just cover the postage) :)


----------



## Piperette

Has anyone heard anything about this breast pump here?

https://direct.asda.com/Closer-to-Nature-Electric-Breast-Pump/002661346,default,pd.html

That's the one that will be £40 next week.


----------



## moggymay

You may not need a pump even if you do BF, we used ours to express milk for baby rice when weaning came around, Mogster wouldnt take a bottle and to be honest it is easier to BF when out and about than it is to keep EBM at safe temp. 

Looking at the TT one though it looks very similar to the Medela Swing which is FAB :thumbup: is that a steriliser is comes with too?


----------



## Piperette

I don't know, moggy. It is all so confusing. It says it comes with a steriliser box. Whatever that means. :shrug:


----------



## MamaBird

Moggy: Hope you Hubby can get home soon. Poor Mogster...must miss his daddy poor thing!

P&F: That's great news!! Have fun at Riverdance!!

Ann: so happy to hear you are getting a little bit of relief from you pain!!

Less than 16 hours now until our scan!!! EEEEKKK!! I am so excited and nervous!!!

xo


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Wooooo for scan!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

ooh scan :thumbup: need distractions as OH not home today or tomorrow at the moment...hmmm boy/girl....? :shrug: baby!


----------



## Piperette

MamaBird, good luck with your scan. If I remember right, it is at 5.30pm UK time. I am sticking to my guess: Girl.

Moggy, I am sorry your OH won't be back today or tomorrow with the air space being a complete no-fly zone until at least 1am tomorrow. Well, at least he's safe. And we're here to distract you. :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Piperette said:


> Claire, where did you get the Angelcare from with the Bounty voucher? Is it a certain shop you can get them from?
> 
> Also regarding sterilisers. Does anyone have a recommendation for a non-microwave steriliser?

Hey hun....

I got my angelcare nappy bin from argos...cant remember if it was specific to argos though. You'll get the voucher with the bounty pack in hospital.

I have the Avent electronic steriliser.......https://www.boots.com/en/Philips-AVENT-Electric-Steam-Steriliser_563/....i paid approx £30 for mine and its worth every penny. Shop around you should get an offer somewhere. There is also a more expensive one that keeps the bottles sterile in the tub fro 24 hrs instead of 6...but mine was good enough for me :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## penguin77

Enjoy your scan Briggite :hugs:........i'm guessing Girl...

Cant wait to see your pic.

xxx


----------



## MamaBird

Thank you all ladies!!!

Only 3 hours to go now....and I am ALL nerves!!! I did some research last night about what to look far at the gender scan...so I now know all about the "Hamburger sign" (girl) and the "Turtlr sign) (boy). But I really hope the sonographer can just see it...clear as day. It helps that I am seeing the same girl I did at my 8 weeks scan...she's an old high school acquaintance so hopefully she'll try extra hard for us! haha!!

So from the looks of it...most of you have guessed girl...between Facebook and BnB...I think about 3-4 said boy and about 9 said girl! We shall see....hopefully....and GOSH i just hope all the anomaly stuff is ok!!

And Pip, I think you are right...it's at 12:30pm here in Ontario...but I never remember if we're GMT-4 or -5 because of Daylight savings time. anyway, I am rambbling now because I am so nervous. So, I will say bye-bye for now... and I'll try to update as soon as I know, either from my Ipod or my phone because I'm not sure we'll be home right away and I don't want you ladies to sneak off to bed! 

xo


----------



## moggymay

:cry:


----------



## Jetters

^ poor you! bloody volcanos! :hugs:

Good luck later Brigitte x


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - :hugs::hugs::hugs: How's mogster coping?

Hey ladies....

didnt get a chance to post earlier.....my litte boy is poorly and it's breaking my heart :cry:
I think he has a bug or something but it's 10 times worse than last time. We've already had 3 clothes changes today and 2 baths!!
He didnt want anything to eat lunch time so i suppose it's better than him eating and being sick straight after. He's drinking some water here and there so hopefully staying hydrated. 
Let's hope he's better tomorrow poor thing.

xx


----------



## moggymay

latest time of departure is THURSDAY!!!!! Have all crossed now for an unscheduled flight before then...

Cant wait for your pics Brig :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

aw poor Jac, must have posted at same time! Hope he is a little brighter soon and manages to at least keep something down. Mogster is suffering from explosions the other end, he has been farting loads and went in after naptime today to find a rather exploded upon bed! Fortunately his trousers had contained most of it that the pull-up had leaked...

Give Jac a big hug from me xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oh moggy so sorry hun :hugs: will cross everything too hope he gets home earlier............

And Claire hope your LO is better soon too!!!!!!!


----------



## moggymay

just notice it is scan time - what do you think boy/girl/surprise?


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - I hope he gets a flight sooner :hugs: 

Jac is actually exploding from both ends ......mainly the nappy end this afternoon as he hasnt eaten anything. Will try some toast soon to see if he fancys some. 

:hugs:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Moggy FX he gets home sooner than that! x

Come on Brigitte!! xxx


----------



## Piperette

Moggy, hope your OH is coming home sooner than Thursday.

Penguin, fingers crossed Jac will feel better tomorrow.

F&C, :hi:

MamaBird, come on, let us know please. :coffee:


----------



## moggymay

no news re flight came lurking for scan pics - Brig where are you?

:hi: everyone else


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey I've just seen Brigitte's news!!!


----------



## Piperette

Just seen it too. :)

I won't steal your thunder and put it on here, MamaBird. But congrats and :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

On the Sept stars page! I don't want to give the game away in case she wants to tell you herself!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Here's the list ladies. It's basically everything we need to spend money on so obviously things like the new carpet (for example) aren't needed for everyone!! :haha:

6 stretch suits
2 cardigans
4 vests
Shawl
Sun hat
Baby carrier
Pram
Pushchair
NCT classes
Car seat
Baby monitor
Blanket box 1.2 m x >50cm
Paint lounge
Fill in lounge holes
List bed on ebay
Baby bath
2 Baby towels
Nappies
Cotton Wool
Changing mat
baby lotion / wipes
barrier cream
Wall stickers
Cot
Wardrobe
Drawers/changing station
Sofabed
New carpet for nursery
Lampshade
Shelving/storage
Ceiling stickers
Light projector
Mobile
Wall photos
Dimmer switch
Room thermometer
Moses basket
Cot mattress
Cot sheets
Cot blankets


----------



## Piperette

I think there is only Costgang and I left now for scans. I think Costgang's is either Monday or Tuesday. Ours is Wednesday.

Will you be finding out, Costgang?


----------



## MamaBird

I'm back ladies!!!

Sorry it took so long for us to get back home...it took a while to make all the stops we had to make to share our news. I went online on my cell phone...but that was very long so I only posted on the Sept Stars.

Anyway, the Scan was fantastic!!!!:happydance:

The sonographer got all of her measurements eventually and explained everything as she was doing it! she has trouble getting a picture of one of the baby's hands because it was hidden...but then finally got that. and I had to empty my bladder before she got the last photo she needed for the heart. 

And...it was a piece of cake for her to tell the baby's gender. So much in fact that when I asked how accurate...she said 100% or else I wouldn't have said anything at all. So the long awaited news. Baby is a.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................GIRL!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::cloud9:

Her heartbeat was 156bpm, she was 16cm and 11ounces!! Perfect for 20 weeks!! 

here are a couple of the photos!

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/ThirdUltrasound20w1.jpg
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/ThirdUltrasound20w1_2.jpg

xoxox


----------



## Piperette

Congrats on Team Pink, MamaBird. :happydance:


----------



## Jetters

Poor Jac, sounds horrid! And poor Moggy and mini mogster too... hope the flights get running soon. 

CONGRATULATIONS on team Pink Brig!! Woooooooo our first girl :) :cloud9:


----------



## moggymay

Most current update is he will be home Sunday 25th!!!!! About lunchtime...hoping he manages to get on a standby flight but it doesnt look good :cry:


----------



## moggymay

Congrats in baby girl Brig, she looks cute in her pics


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Lovely pics, congrats on team pink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Ohh moggy :nope: how about we do a rain dance will that clear the ash???? Boooooo.............:hugs:


----------



## moggymay

I'll try anything, been up half the night already and Im shattered, Mogster is fab but I just dont have the energy :nope:


----------



## penguin77

Brigitte - Congrats on the pink bump hun:happydance::happydance:....lovely scan pics :cloud9:

moggy - is there family that could take mogster for a few hours so that you can rest? :hugs:

Jac is still poorly but a bit better today...managed to keep some toast down this morning and his milk.....but his bottom is extremely sore poor thing. We all get upset during a nappy change :cry:

xx


----------



## MamaBird

Moggy: So sorry to here DH won't be home till the 25th. :-( So long to wait. I saw the report on the news a couple days ago of all the ashes...That's crazy!!!! You ladies are supposed to be staying indoors and everything?? Such a weird occurance...well it would be in my neck of the woods anyway!

Claire: Happy to hear Jac is feeling a little better today...poor thing!

As for me...I am still over the moon with our news...but I have a feeling today will be a long day. I finally got to sleep at 12:15am and now I've been up since 5:45am with terrible heartburn. :-( I had it all day yesterday...almost felt like a chest pain...I've never had heartburn so bad before. Now it's 6:22 and I'm sitting on the couch tired as heck...but sore.. and I have to work from 9am to 12pm. Ugh!!

Any suggestions for heartburn??? I have been drinking milk since I got up... and have taken 2 Tums. Gosh this sucks!

xo


----------



## costgang

congrats in pink mama:happydance: moggy 25th,that sucks


----------



## costgang

so hust me and pipe to go:happydance: mine is monday,:winkwink:


----------



## MamaBird

Good luck with your scan on Monday!!! Can't wait to hear if we'll add another little lady to the group!!!


----------



## Piperette

And we're on Wednesday. :coffee:


----------



## costgang

id love another girl,but my oh is convinced he can only do boys,la isnt his, but he is there for her which is more than the sperm donor is:haha:


----------



## costgang

hey pipe have you noticed we are due the same day,but our tickers are 1 day different:wacko:


----------



## Piperette

So you will be finding out what team you're on if you can, costgang?

How strange is that with the tickers? And even stranger the fact that you have 155 days and I only have 140 to go. :wacko:


----------



## costgang

if we can,but i get more scans later,so even though i will be miffed if we cant see,i wont have to wait til the end, i never noticed the days,how wierd:wacko::wacko:


----------



## moggymay

think it is because some count pregnancy as 42 weeks...thats what pregbar does too!

How is everyone today?

Mostly we have had a good day here, getting my head around the fact that OH will be gone another week and if we get to Tuesday things get easier as the schools go back so all the activities start up again. Sunday and Monday to go then we are on the home straight!

Having real trouble with my back still, particularly at bathtime for Mogster and wondering if it is worth going to see doc or MW as not really sure if they can do anything?

How is Jac today Claire? Hoping h is feeling better as it is just as hard for you when he is sick as it is for him. Not long now til his birthday, have you put his trike together yet?

Bought Mogster the Little Tikes My First Bike toda on the local netmums, £7 delivered and give us an idea of if he is ready to have his first bike in the summer when he is 3 or whether it might be better to wait. Within 30 seconds of the lady leaving he was pedalling down the hall and through the kitchen looking extremely proud of himself. Am going to take him out tomorrow first in the garden and then to the park to see how we get on...

Off to have a quiet sob as want OH home, cant believe it is 8 sleeps! :cry:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Moggy sorry to hear about your back. I would go see your mw or Dr and ask to be referred to a physio. That's what I'm doing about my leg. xx


----------



## moggymay

Im thinking that might be the best bet, bathtme is the real killer, not so bad a lot of the rest of the time...
More cheerful today as now only one of each sleep to go til he is home so today will be last sunday sleep etc...I hope
My raindance failed and we have blue sky and sunshine - personally I prefer that so swings and roundabouts.
Costgang/Pip - will you be finding out the flavour?
Off to play in the garden with Mogster after he was such a star and sat through the GP with me :thumbup:
F&C - hope the physio gives some answers about your leg - wondering if my back is sciatica?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Yippee for more scans good luck ladies!!!! :thumbup:

Glad your week should go easier moggy.... with lots to do and stuff.... last Sunday sleep today!

Riverdance yesterday was fab, bubs was kicking up a storm at some of the really loud bits :haha: finally found something to wear I felt nice in and everyone was saying how well I looked (instead of that I looked the size of a house :rofl:) - had popped to matalan and surprised to find this https://www.matalan.co.uk/fcp/produ.../15937&resultsPerPage=100&attrList=Dept,brand

Then my friend was going to cook for us but other friends came so we all had a BBQ which was lovely, and nipped to the pub. Then had to be up at 5.30 to get back for DH to go into work this morning :wacko: glad we won't have to do that again now we know he's working Sundays for a while :haha:

Hope you have had good weather, has been just lovely here :thumbup: hope you are all enjoying your weekends!


----------



## Fish&Chips

ooh maybe.. FX you'll get some answers too. x


----------



## Piperette

Hi ladies,

Had an early night yesterday as OH and I cleaned windows and washed the blinds. :laundry: We felt they really needed doing with the sun shining on the windows and revealing how dirty they were. :blush: Only problem was that afterwards I could hardly move due to sore back.

Moggy, fingers crossed we will be finding out what team we are on (that's if LO lets us :winkwink:). Costgang said a few posts back that they would be finding out too if they can.

P&F, sounds like you had a good time at Riverdance.

As for me, looking forward to tomorrow's swimming. And we were 20 weeks yesterday. :happydance: And only three more sleeps until we see out LO again. :happydance:


----------



## Piperette

What time is your scan, costgang?


----------



## Piperette

Just a quick question to all of you who already had their 20 weeks scan. Do you need to attend with a full bladder again? Last time I received a letter stating that this was the case, but this time I got no letter as we booked the appointment straight after our 1st scan. :shrug:


----------



## Jetters

Unhelpful post here, but at my hospital they never want full bladders for any of the scans- there's a sign on the antenatal door saying "GO PEE! It's a myth that we want you bursting!"


Now onto the more helpful bit... just go with a full bladder, ask them at reception and then if they say no you can have a wee. Much easier than going with an empty bladder and being told it needs to be full!


----------



## Piperette

Jetters said:


> Unhelpful post here, but at my hospital they never want full bladders for any of the scans- there's a sign on the antenatal door saying "GO PEE! It's a myth that we want you bursting!"

:rofl:



Jetters said:


> Now onto the more helpful bit... just go with a full bladder, ask them at reception and then if they say no you can have a wee. Much easier than going with an empty bladder and being told it needs to be full!

Good idea, Jetters. :thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

Good luck tomorrow Costgang, let us know how you get on and baby's flavour!! Also i'm dying to ask... is your daughters whole name La?


(Am still hysterical with laughter about a thread I read on here a few weeks ago about crazy baby names... one lady knew someone who named her daughter "La-a"... pronounced LADASHA!!! :rofl:)


----------



## pinkandfluffy

My letter was pretty aggressive and said come with a full bladder if we can't get the measurements you will have to come back bla bla - I had burst three times en route to the hospital and given in and peed, and they STILL told me it was too full :rofl: I give up!!!!!

My friend recently got told off at her 12wk scan though for hers not being full enough - guess it's easier to go with a full one and empty it than fill up on demand???

Builders 'break in' to the house tomorrow - outer shell of extension done, and roof, so they knock into existing house tomorrow to get our rooms done / finish off - 2 and a half weeks and it could be finished, bring it on!!!!


----------



## Piperette

P&F, sounds like they are really making progress with your extension. :thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Our hospital said there was no need to come with a full bladder for this scan. I went with one anyway as thought it wouldn't hurt but she really struggled so told me to go pee. x


----------



## costgang

1.40pm omg!!!!!! hey jetters, la is short for lauren, hope baby not shy. i remember with josh we asked the lady,then i had to turn to get in a better position and all you could she was his bits


----------



## penguin77

Good luck with the scan costgang. :hugs:

I'm guessing another girl just to break your trend of boys :winkwink:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Say :hi: to your little one Costgang, hope he/she is a :flasher: during the scan!


----------



## costgang

moggymay said:


> Say :hi: to your little one Costgang, hope he/she is a :flasher: during the scan!

:rofl: me too, just over 2 hours now:happydance:


----------



## costgang

anyone thought about names yet? i remember jetters has


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oooh yay for scan!!!!

DH still likes Finlay for a boy though I have managed to get a couple of others on the list for consideration.

Just don't know :shrug:

Very nervous now....at work and have no idea what the builders could be doing to my house :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

Good luck Costgang!!

I'M VIABLE TODAY- woooooop woooop! Huge milestone for me after the scary bleeds earlier in second tri :happydance:

I have Beans second cardio scan at 4 today, can't wait to see his squishy little face again :cloud9:


Names! God. I am at my wits end. I had so many girls names :dohh: 
So far we like Jake, Jasper and Kiarad. OH and I very rarely agree on any which makes it so hard!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hope the scan goes well and happy viability :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## moggymay

Loving all the icons :thumbup:

Happy V Day Yas :cake:


Costgang any news its a .........


----------



## moggymay

Update from here.....RAF sending him to Canada :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: due back a week on thursday and just as it looks like the restrictions may be lifted!


----------



## penguin77

Yas - Good luck the scan hun.....oh and happy V day :happydance::happydance:

Moggy - Awww....so sorry you have to wait even longer :hugs::hugs:

costgang -where are u ?

Lia - Stay away from there building programs or you'll feel even worse :haha:

Here's an update from me.....Jac has been poorly all weekend - me thinking he was geting better saturday was short lived.

He finally seems to be getting better today....managed to keep some brekkie lunch and tea down (small portions i may add) and he's moving about now. Still getting the distress nappy end...but thats only for 5 minutes at a time when it happens.

xx
I feel like crap today though...so i really hope i'm not coming down with it.:cry:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oh moggy so sorry that sucks :nope: big :hugs: to you and mogster.....


----------



## moggymay

Hope Jac keeps improving and that you dont come down with it Claire :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh moggy you poor thing. That is rubbish. He must be gutted as well, not being able to see you or mogster.

Congrats on being viable now Yasmin!! Very exciting!

Claire, hope you feel better soon hun.

Can't wait to hear from Costgang!!

:hi: to Deangela, Lia, Lydia and Pip!


----------



## moggymay

I have a new glimmer of hope, they have agreed if he can get home before he would have to fly to Canada then he can come home, means i am banking on standby and BA flying in the next 24 hours but I am hopeful, downside is the cloud is headed for Canada so if he gets to Ottowa he may get stuck there and be unable to fly out even if it is ok here :shrug: I will be happy to see him as soon as possible but am resigned to him not being home til next BH weekend!

On another note would like to share a giggle, was talking with Mogsters godfather about insider knowledge of the flights etc and he said it was unfortunate the others going to Canada were NATO countries as they could all fly easily, I mentioned Australia and New Zealand flying off one side of the map and back on the other side, couldnt think of what I meant cos I really meant they just had to fly east to get there but preggo brain hit :dohh:

Raining here so need some cheering up, where are those scan girlies?

How was swimming Pip?

How bout the extension P&F? house looking like progress is good?

Come on costgang did you see your :flasher:


----------



## Piperette

Evening ladies,

Still no update from costgang, I see. :coffee:

Moggy, sorry to hear about your OH having to go to Canada. Fingers crossed he'll come home before then. Swimming was great. I really enjoyed it. I'm still very much in love with my swimsuit as most ladies' are black.

Penguin, sorry to hear about Jac still being poorly. Hope he is on the way up now.

Jetters, happy V-day! :thumbup:

F&C, P&F, MrsMils and MamaBird :hi:

Where is DeDe? She has not been on for ages now. :nope:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hello lovely ladies!!!!

The extension is going well yes I will have to get some pics on - doors and windows on now and can see the bathroom taking shape!

Just ordered my pram and car seat eep! Kiddicare have it down to £245 for the pram and £95 or thereabouts for the car seat (britax b-smart) so have nabbed it, eeeeeep!!!!!!!

Swimming sounds lovely, I must do that :thumbup:

Just sneaked on to get giddy about the pram :haha: but will pop back - where is the scan updateeeeeee????? :flower:


----------



## Piperette

P&F, great news about the extension going well. Can't wait to see some photos.

You should really try the swimming if you can.

Let's have a look at the pram then. Do you have a link?

Costgang is keeping us all waiting in suspense.


----------



## moggymay

P&F are you going for the 3 wheels or 4?


----------



## costgang

hey ladies, we got kids fdrom school then went for dinner. anyway we are on team PINK!!!!![/COLOR] i cannot belive it, rob went into shock:haha: it was so funny, did get pics but dont know how to put em up. jetters congats on v!!!! i liked jasper,but now its back to the drawing board


----------



## moggymay

Congrats on team Pink Costgang. How about Jasmin? Gorgeous name and not too dissimilar to Jasper?


----------



## costgang

my best mate has a daughter called jasmin, quite liking kirsty,and emma


----------



## penguin77

Congrats on the pink bump costgang :happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Kirsty :thumbup:fits beautifully with the other names your little ones have, although Emma is lovely too :thumbup: Maybe Emma as the middle name? So exciting to have another girl expected after all the boys, but boys are fab too - you gonna have two of each :wohoo:


----------



## moggymay

Morning Claire, hows Jac today? And you n Penguino/Penguinetta?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Woooooooooo for team pink!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!:happydance:

Pram - I'm going for the 3 wheels - we went and had a play in mothercare with that and the car seat (link - https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_96879_10001) and loved it :thumbup:

Have tried to put up some pics of the house too - one from day 0 (how it was, with a conservatory (allegedly - I think it was more of a lean-to :haha:) to a couple of days ago with the doors/windows starting to go in.

House is a bit chilly upstairs as they have knocked through and started sorting the bathroom!

Happy Tuesday all!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 1









2.jpg
File size: 57 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moggymay

looking good P&F :thumbup:

Hubby through security and waiting at the gate, praying he gets to take off for the UK this time as hes off to Canada otherwise...


----------



## penguin77

Hi lovely ladies :flower:

Moggy - Jac is slowly getting better...he coudlnt keep his bottle down last nigth before bed but i think ti was down to having tea and a bottle too close together so it was a bit much for him. He slept all night with no horrible nappys and hubby said he's had one this mornign that looks better (sorry to go on about nappys)
I had a really rough evening....in bed by 8pm.... and a rough night too (sweats and fever) but feel better this morning but soooo knackered :wacko:
Glad hubby has a chance of getting home soon.... i really hope he gets a flight today...i'm crossing everything for you mogster and moglet :hugs:

Lia - Your extension looks fab hun :thumbup:

21 weeks today :happydance::happydance:

My Britax b-dual has been on backorder...but got an email this morning and they get their delivery on Friday and they'll ship it on Friday so should get i Monday :happydance::happydance: Cant wait to play LOL

xx


----------



## moggymay

flight took off so hes somewhere over the middle of America, just hope he can land in the UK now....?

I wish our buggy was coming sooner but JL said we could have it whenever and they would hold it til we were ready so dont get it til end June :nope:

Thanks for all the support and wishes for hubby to get home, Mogster and I are gonna make him a birthday cake this afternon as hopefully he will get home in the early hours - provided Heathrow can accept them. At least there wont be too long a queue to get back in :winkwink:


----------



## Piperette

Congrats on Team Pink, costgang! :thumbup:

P&F, your extension is looking good. Certainly a lot better use to you than the conservatory.

Moggy, good news about your OH hopefully coming home earlier and not having to go to Canada.

Penguin, happy 21 weeks!

Everyone else :hi:


----------



## moggymay

when is your scan tomorrow Pip?


----------



## Piperette

It's at 15.30, but I have to tell you now that we have another appointment in the evening and if we are still up for it, we might nip to the shops and get our 1st wee outfit for the baby, so it might not be before 10pm when I can update you. Just don't want you waiting...:coffee:

So excited, but also a little nervous.


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Glad the flight is on it's way...either way he'll be closer to home even if the plane has to land somewhere else in uk or northern europe. When is/was his birthday? :hugs:

Piperette - Thanks hun :hugs: Good luck with the scan tomorrow. Are you finding out or staying on team yellow? 

xx


----------



## Piperette

We are hoping to find out if LO lets us. ;)


----------



## Piperette

Can I ask you already mums another question? It's about nappies. I read that you shouldn't really buy too many size 1 as some babies never fit into them or grow out of them really quickly. But how many size 2 and 3 do you need? I really have no idea. :blush:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Woohoo moggy am sure they will let them in, he has gotten this far!!!

Claire - happy 21 weeks!!!!

Piperette - good luck with the scan hope bubs is not shy for you!

Afternoon everyone :flower: got to do the food shop tonight and stuck at work til 5.15......booooooo!!!!


----------



## moggymay

Pip Mogster was prem and we only had 1 pack of size 1 pampers before using size 2, we used them by the box until he was the smallest weight for size 3. Hopefully that makes sense? This time we have so far got a couple of boxes of Pampers Newborn 2's and just one carrypack of 1's for the hospital. We found Pampers definitely best for a boy ad huggues tended to leak for us but each baby is different :shrug: Generally the bigger stores will exchange them for the next size if theyre unopened and you have a receipt, they know babies grow so they are usually quite reasonable. Cant wait til thursday then, will no doubt be in bed early Weds as Im shattered and hubby will be jetlagged

So exciting to have more scans, next thing will be mega movements and huge bumps and pram deliveries, its all so exciting :thumbup:

Gonna make a birthday cake later, hope it doesnt tempt fate...


----------



## Jetters

flying visit to say congrats on team pink costgang!! bet La is pleased!!


----------



## penguin77

Pip - I agree with Moggy.....dont buy more than a couple of each size from 1-3. I bough too much last time but was able to exchange them for the next size up no probs. I also agree that pampers newborn are a good buy...and i also prefer pampers as they fit Jac better :thumbup:
Jac was short of 8lbs born and i think we used 2 packs each of size 1 and 2 and a few more of three.

xx


----------



## Jetters

do you reckon you can exchange them without receipts? I have 4 packs of size 1 huggies that I wont need as i'll be using cloth mostly anyway (only want disposies for the first few days, and night times). They were all free with various vouchers!


----------



## MamaBird

Hello Lovely Ladies! :wave:

Costgang: Congrants on the pink bump!!!! :happydance: Finally another little girl in the group!!! 

Piperette: Good luck tomorrow!!! :hugs:

Claire: YAY! for 21 weeks!!! :thumbup: We are all getting so close to viability! I cannot wait for that milestone!

Moggy: I still have my fingers and everything else crossed that your hubby will get home very soon! I can't believe what a mess this ash thing has caused! :nope: I hope everything goes back to normal soon for you UK girl!

So news from me! DH and I have started sorting through the junk in our home office (which will now be the nursery). I think we'll get the room cleared pretty fast once we set our minds to it! :haha: Also this weekend I ordered our little Bean's crib bedding set off of Ebay and a mobile. they have both shipped already so hopefully it doesn't take too long to get them.

We also went to Home Depot and picked out a whole bunch of paint sample cards and we narrowed it down to about 8 colours we like. so as soon as we get the bedding we'll pick the pain and then DH and BIL will paint the nursery! Can't wait!

xox


----------



## costgang

thanks everyone, good luck for tomorrow pip, its soooo exciting


----------



## moggymay

Brig - we did that when we decorated our nursery, only advice I would give is if you are torn between two very similar colours go for the paler shade as it looks very different under dimmer switch light IYKWIM! Our nursery is yellow - its Mamas and Papas Jenny Giraffe which is basicaly a jungle theme. Mogster now has a big boy pirate room! Still pale walls though cos of the dimmer switch!

Yas not sure what to suggest other than take them along to the hospital and see if they want them or maybe advertise on your local netmums and sell em off quite cheap? You never know you might have a little one and given 1-12 a day in the early days then you might manage to use them up?


----------



## penguin77

Jetters said:


> do you reckon you can exchange them without receipts? I have 4 packs of size 1 huggies that I wont need as i'll be using cloth mostly anyway (only want disposies for the first few days, and night times). They were all free with various vouchers!

Ive managed to exchange nappies and formula without receipts as long as all the seals are in place you should be ok...probably not all shops but ive managed in boots, tesco and morrisons :thumbup:

xx


----------



## costgang

i usualy take stuff back to tesco without receipt and say oh brought it and picked up wrong size:haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Costgang on your pink bump!! Glad the scan went well.

Loving the extension Pip, wish we could get one!!

Moggy, FX that your dh makes it back soon!

Good luck for tomorrow Pip!!

:hi: everyone else!! x


----------



## moggymay

:hi:


----------



## Piperette

Fish&Chips said:


> Loving the extension Pip, wish we could get one!!

It's P&F, who has the extension. :winkwink:


----------



## penguin77

Piperette said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Loving the extension Pip, wish we could get one!!
> 
> It's P&F, who has the extension. :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:

I think ive made the wrong name blunder a few times too....i blame preggy brain :haha:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh dear... I was thinking Lia but wrote Pip. Still they both have 3 letters!! lol


----------



## Piperette

Fish&Chips said:


> Oh dear... I was thinking Lia but wrote Pip. Still they both have 3 letters!! lol

:rofl:


----------



## Jetters

Baby brain!!!!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I am pants with names myself :wacko:

Well I finally managed to pick up the tesco pampers hamper today, would never pay for it (£30? I think not :rofl:) but it's okay for a freebie!

Now running around like a headless chicken (not on the internet, honest :haha:) as the builders are really rocking on with the extension so having to clear more stuff as they're ready to get the bathroom out tomorrow ooooooo!!!!

Oops, just got caught by DH....hope you're all okay ladies :haha:


----------



## moggymay

he should land in an hour :wohoo: :yipee:

I am so happy and excited, and tomorrow is Pips scan :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey to moggy's DH coming home!!!


----------



## moggymay

and not so yay to the fact the flight has been delayed!!! Still he will be home by the time Mogster wakes up :happydance:


----------



## Piperette

Great news about your OH being home for the morning when mogster wakes up. :thumbup: And I bet you're pleased to finally get him back too. :winkwink:


----------



## penguin77

moggy - Hope you're cuddling up to hubby this morning :hugs:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

Mogster got us up at 530! Hubby got home around 1am so look like a panda today but am a happy panda!

Thanks Bumps n Flushes for being there the last few day :hug:


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> Mogster got us up at 530! Hubby got home around 1am so look like a panda today but am a happy panda!
> 
> Thanks Bumps n Flushes for being there the last few day :hug:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Nothing better than a happy preggy panda :haha:

On a serious note..... i'm glad you and mogster have hubby/daddy back at last :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hooray for happy panda - so pleased you are all together again :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jetters

Hoorah for the mogsters being reunited!! :yipee:


----------



## MamaBird

YAY Moggy!!!! so happy to hear DH is finally back home where he belongs!!

xox


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - You're quiet today.....have you been making up for lost time :haha::haha:

xxx


----------



## Jetters

Lol!! ^^

Also Piperettes flavour scan today right? Fingers crossed her bean behaves!! (I feel weird calling them Beans now as they are SO big and not at all bean-like anymore!!!)


----------



## penguin77

Yep...she did say that she probably wouldnt get a chance to update till after 10pm though.

Hmmmm.....i'm going to guess ..... Boy for Pip.

I have a 100% record so far so i'm probably wrong this time LOL

xx


----------



## Piperette

Well, I am happy to reveal that we are having a little boy. :blue:

We are over the moon. :cloud9: OH saw the "bits" straight away and was pretty sure it was a boy. :haha: The sonographer really took her time, we saw his little spine, the bottom of his little foot, his wee heart beating and of course his cute little face. He was yawning 3 times (we were wondering if he was trying to tell us something) and moved and rolled around lots. He also waved at us which can be seen in the pic.

I would like you to meet our little boy:
 



Attached Files:







Scan B&B.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Piperette

Looks like your 100% record is still intact, penguin. ;)


----------



## moggymay

Ooh congrats Pip,:hi: lil pip!


----------



## moggymay

Still here Claire, been busy day with washing etc and so tired, had to go into OH work and get my pass updated and to confirm with his boss he was having the rest of the week off :happydance:

We're off to Asda baby event tomorrow at MK for a nose.....also doing Ikea for baby storage, Mogster had a bouncer and rocker chair but wondering if with Mogster running around a swing might be a plan for Moglet?

All so confusing so think this panda will think about it tomorrow, had Tumble Tots at lunchtime so we were even more tired come lunch and then Mogster decided he wasnt going to have a nap at all so he was overtired and grumpy by dinner, went to bed happy though cos he persuaded Daddy to get in the bath with him - water everywhere but two happy boys :yipee:

Gonna watch some drivel on tv then head to bed early, Moglet loves it when I lie and read my book and the cat comes and cuddles up and chats, bit concerned Moglet might purr before he actualy speak :dohh: He really responds to her but then Mogster loves her too. Cant believe we have had her so long! She will be 13 in the summer the day before Mogster is 3!

How are you and Jac today Claire, bug gone I hope?

How goes the extension P&F?

Loving the FB updates Brig, little lady is a dancer already :thumbup:

Have you bought anything blue yet Pip? I couldnt resist once we knew Moglet was a boy and we have loads already from Mogster!

:hi: Yas and Costgang and Dede. Mrs Mills where are you? Enjoying the sunshine over this way I'll bet.

Anyway off to sit with hubby for the remainder of his birthday before we both conk out. I look like a fat panda at the mo and he is a panda in his PJ's at 8pm :haha: what a pair! :haha:

Hope I havent missed anyone, overexcitement having OH home, preggo brain and sheer exhaustion are to blame if I have...

Love you guys for all the support you have given me :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

Just wondered if you ladies had voted in here yet?
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/poll-1190-a.html


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Pip!!!! Another boy! Yey!

And yey to the Mogster family! xxx


----------



## penguin77

Pip - Congrats on the blue bump hun :cloud9::cloud9: Beautiful scan pic too...sounds like you had a great experience.

Moggy - A houseful of happy pandas...love it :hugs: Great to hear hubby has the rest of the week off...it's the least you deserve after all the waiting.
Jac is finally getting over his bug or whatever he had....he hasnt thrown up since Monday evening and nappies are near normal today :thumbup: Still not 100% himself but we're getting there now...so glad as it's lasted nearly a week :wacko:
I also feel better today but i still feel off sometimes iykwim. But i think that's down to indigestion/trapped wind today which has been bad at times but bearable. So all in all a better day for us all.

DeDe- Hope you're ok...you've been quiet again...probably busy :hugs:

Happy sleeping ladies. Catch you all tomorrow :kiss:

xxx


----------



## penguin77

Pip- Oh...and another thing....im good at guessing other peoples but not mine :haha: I was convinced i was expecting a girl with Jac up until 36 weeks and then something told me we would have a boy....but if i would have had to put all my money on girl or boy even at that stage i probably woudl have edged girl LOL

Sooooo.....i'm edging both ways this time depending on how i feel :wacko:

xx


----------



## penguin77

One last thing.......

we now have 

6 :blue: 

2 :pink:

2 :yellow: 

xxxxx


----------



## Piperette

Penguin, I know DeDe has been a bit quite again recently. I am sure she will come on again soon. Just to let you know that DeDe announced in this post that she was also on Team Blue. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/243736-2010-bumps-flushes-101.html#post4873534


----------



## penguin77

Piperette said:


> Penguin, I know DeDe has been a bit quite again recently. I am sure she will come on again soon. Just to let you know that DeDe announced in this post that she was also on Team Blue. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/243736-2010-bumps-flushes-101.html#post4873534



Woops...missed that one :blush: I looked at the list and thought i'd marked them all.....damn preggy brain...AGAIN LOL

xx


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone!!! Congrats on being team blue Pip!!! And yay to Mog's family being back together!!! :happydance: Loads of good news! :hi:Hi to everyone else - sorry, I'm so behind on the thread I need to do some catch-up reading!

I had a lovely time away for DH's thirtieth, I went a bit crazy on baby shopping, discovered Harrogate's Jo Jo Maman Bebe and they had some really nice neutral babygrows etc so I bought rather a lot of bit and pieces, whoops! We're going to kiddicare on Tuesday to order the cot and pram, I'm so excited! I haven't decided what pram I want yet - I'm being very spoilt and I'm choosing between the iCandy Peach, Concord Neo and the Bugaboo. All work out at around the same price and do pretty much what we want them to - any advice? :shrug: I can't find much by way of reviews of the Concord, but its DH's favourite, so we're going to have a proper look at that (already looked at other two).

*WARNING - I'm now about to sound like a spoiled brat * Feeling a bit glum this week though as I've finally had to admit to myself that I've got to stop riding my horse :cry:, I'm really uncomfortable riding now, my belly actually hurts when doing most things and I'm wasting a lot of money having him at a competition yard when all I do is wander around the fields on him and give him cuddles! It sounds really pathetic but I absolutely adore him and riding is 'my thing' (DH has golf) and I'm feeling like its my last independent/selfish thing to give up, so had a few tears as he'll now have to go and have a big holiday in a field, which he'll love but I'll hate! Anyway, it seems ridiculous in comparison to other people's worries and I know I'm giving him up for something so much more wonderful. This is I think why I've gone a bit shopping mad on baby stuff!

Oooh - forgot - while I was away I went swimming - oh my goodness, it was so nice to feel all light and floaty! I did 50 lengths (only doing old-lady breaststroke and with a big rest in the middle) and felt so good for having done some proper exercise, so I'm going to start swimming regularly now. My belly has suddenly got noticeably big/pregnant - finally I look properly pregnant and not just bloated! :cloud9:

Is that everyone's 20 week scans done now?


----------



## costgang

congrats on blue pip:happydance:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Congrats on your lovely little man!!!!!!!!

MrsMils (I am so sorry I am pants with names and will learn them all again :haha:) I can imagine how you feel :hugs: not silly at all hun.

I had a bit of a breakdown yesterday (my poor driving instructor don't think he was banking on a weepy emotional preggo lady :rofl:) I don't know why as the lesson was going well.....and then I just upset myself thinking I'll never do it and poor bloke didn't know what he'd done wrong I think:blush:

Full steam ahead on the extension.......new bathroom should be in today and they are moving the boiler and stuff about downstairs so should have the kitchen moving on soooo excited now.

Absolutely exhausted today - went and dropped more stuff off at the in-laws as we have no space and ended up stopping for pub quiz, so midnight bedtime = dead Lia today :sleep:

We are certainly heavily weighted towards team blue aren't we??????


----------



## moggymay

House of Baby store opens Sat 24th April and online shopping etc from May

kiddicare have a good sized concorde bit MrsMills, turn left as you exit the lift to the first floor and grab a girl in RED to get them to show you all it does - there are often more PINKS floating around but you want a RED shirt as they know everything about most of the buggies the PINKS are the part-timers. If you cant find anyone send DH while you play - you are the pregnanct one after all :haha:

Off to Iccky Kaya (Mogsters words) later and then hitting Asda baby event at MK.

Existing Mummies - any advice re baby swing?


----------



## DeDe80

Hi Ladies, 

So sorry I have been away for awhile. Sorry, this post is a little long. 

First, I like to say congrats to Pip for being on Team Blue and to the rest of you ladies that had your scan. So sorry I wasn't here to congratulate each one of you separately. I see team blue is winning the gender race. 

Ladies, I really have been busy with school and work. At work, another lady is out on maternity leave and I am trying to learn her work. At school, I am taking 2 really hard courses and they have been having me do so many assignments and reports. 

Now on to some more serious things, my best friend is pregnant and her lil girls is due June 11th. She was diagnosed with preeclampsia and she also has a tumor. We have been in and out of the hospital with her and it was touch and go for awhile. She is doing better now, her blood pressure and protein levels have gone down, she still have some swelling, but its not to bad. She passed the last non-stress test they gave her, so they are monitoring her closely now. Trying to get her close to her due date as possible. 

This is her first child and the baby daddy is like 25 years older than her. She is 29. He is a complete ass. He don't come to any doctors appt, he didn't visit her in the hospital, and he doesn't want her to let people know he's the baby's father. She is stressed out about that, so I try to go to her doctors appt and go to the hospital with her. 

It has been really hard on me with everything I got going on, but I can't let her go through this by herself. She is always saying I know you have something to do so you can leave, but I just can't leave because she wouldn't leave me. My husband thinks I am over doing it, but I just want to make sure that they are both ok and when they are at home, then I can relax the rest of my pregnancy. 

So, I will be jumping on and off the boards, but alway remember that you ladies are my family too. And I will be checking in to make sure you all have a wonderful pregnancy and that we all have healthy and happy babies. When school is over, work has returned to normal, and my friend has her baby, I'll be back on the boards more. 

But until then, remember all of you are in my prays and I couldn't have gotten through my early months without you. And to my bump buddies, I'll IM you on any changes that I may have, so you can update the group. 

I hope to be back real soon. 

With Love, 

Deangela xoxo


----------



## penguin77

Deangela - Massive :hugs: hun.
You are definetly having a really hard time of it with everything.:hugs: Make sure you have plenty of rest when you can even if its 5-10 minutes here and there.....i know you need to think about your friend but you also need to look after you and your baby too hun.
Take care and tekw it easy.
talk soon :hugs::hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Deangela - fully understand why you're doing it, but please look after yourself too! :hugs: take care hun!


----------



## costgang

aww DeDe, you sound like a really good mate to your friend,:hugs: hi everyone else


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Deangela you really don't have to worry about us! We are all here for you when ever you want to pop on. You sound like you have a lot on your plate right now. I recently have been the shoulder to cry on for my friend who was separating from her dh and I found that very hard but like you couldn't leave her to go it alone. That wasn't nearly as bad as what you and your friend are going in so I really feel for you both.

Look after yourself. xx


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - I've never used a baby swing. I had the jumperoo and Jac loved it so sticking to that this time round too.

xx


----------



## MrsMils

Deangela, big hugs, you're being a fabulous friend and a huge support to her. Make sure you look after yourself too. I'll look forward to hearing updates, but in the meantime, take care. :hugs: x


----------



## MrsMils

Thanks Moggy, thats great advice, I'll send DH of in search of the reds on Tuesday then! Will have a look at what House of Baby are stocking too as I don't want to miss any good deals!


----------



## Piperette

DeDe, huge :hugs: to you. It is lovely that you are there for your friend, I am sure she appreciates having you around. Please make sure though that you get enough rest for yourself and your little one too. Just keep in touch whenever you can, no pressure. :winkwink:

Everyone else :hi:
After finding out we are having a little boy, we have been to the shops today and had a look at some outfits. Aw, they were some really cute ones. We also went back to John Lewis to have a look at our pram choice again (iCandy Cherry) and now think that the Peach might be the better option for us. We got the prices for the pushchair and the carrycot, but does anyone know how much the accessories are? I sort of get the feeling that the Peach with all its accessories will be about £300 more. :blush: How do I explain that to the parents?


----------



## moggymay

how about the city jogger Pip? The new one that can have a doubles kit added is now out...https://www.babyjogger.com/city_select_lp.aspx https://www.lullaboobaby.co.uk/baby-jogger-city-select-1381-p.asp?gclid=CNSYk-upnKECFVGX2AodkkFhxw https://www.preciouslittleone.com/p...aby-jogger-city-select-stroller---oynx-black/ cant find a price though, maybe ring up?


----------



## moggymay

:wohoo: 100 days to go...

:hi: everyone

Dede - if only all friends could be as caring as you! Dont forget to look after you and bubs too though :hugs:

P&F - hope driving lesson goes drier next time

Claire - any thoughts on the swing? Already got jumper type thing for door and a hop n bop. bought mattress yesterday then came home and put foam floor alphabet down in Moglets room, just a few bits of edge to cut n glue before laying and all done :yipee:


----------



## moggymay

MrsMills get those gals in red to show you whats what then look for best price online :thumbup:If it is kiddicare ask JL in Cambridge to price match and they will :yipee: and they will deliver and they will hold til you are ready for delivery too!


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> :Claire - any thoughts on the swing? Already got jumper type thing for door and a hop n bop. bought mattress yesterday then came home and put foam floor alphabet down in Moglets room, just a few bits of edge to cut n glue before laying and all done :yipee:

Is this what you mean......even if it isnt it looks really cool and i fancy one myself :haha: it's on offer but hubby woudl kill me as we already have 2 differebt bouncy chairs :wacko:

oh ...its alos got great reviews
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fisher-Pri...f=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=baby&qid=1272033497&sr=8-1

xx


----------



## moggymay

thats the one we were looking at, also like the Chicco Polly in the blue but kiddicare are out of stock and everywhere else it is twice the price :dohh: thinking Moglet might be safer in a swing than a bouncer with Mogster around....:wacko:


----------



## Piperette

Evening ladies,

Well, I have rung around some shops today to see who does the Peach the cheapest. I have found somewhere, where they do the whole lot for approx. £176 cheaper than JL. I have rung JL and am trying to get them to accept it as an undersale. Can you, ladies, please cross your fingers for us? I should hear from them by the middle of next week.

When we originally looked at the Cherry, I was sort of okay with paying £38 for the changing bag. But can you believe that the Peach changing bag is £100? :shock: I have seen it for £90 the cheapest. I mean, really £90 for a changing bag? I just can't bring myself to do it.

What changing bags are you looking at?


----------



## moggymay

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ICANDY-CHANG...nging_Nappy_Changing_Bags?hash=item335c56cd82

We had a bebe confort one for Mogster as it fitted onto the buggy with special clips on the sides so no need to hang it by the handle and bang your knees. Hard to know which is best as depends what you will carry...we only ever needed change of clothes, nappies and wipes as BF Mogster so no bottles etc so less space required. Link to one on ebay above shows if you are willing to have a used on in fab condition the prices are much lower :thumbup:

FX'd the undersale goes through, amazing what they will do and they should confirm the warranty etc will be from babies date of birth too

What colour buggy are you going for?

Dont forget if you join the Boots parenting club with the advantage card thingy you get a free changing bag which is always useful as a spare to keep in the car!


----------



## Jetters

Fingers crossed the undersale goes through!! Is there anywhere else that does price-matching or are you specifically wanting to buy it from JL? And are the two bags really really different??


----------



## Piperette

We are going for the Sweet Pea. https://www.icandyuk.com/products_detail.php?id=peach_single

The Peach bag is bigger than the Cherry. The problem is though that the colour is different. :wacko:

I'll keep an eye on eBay, but might look elsewhere at other bags. The only reason why I'd prefer to buy from JL rather than some smallish pramshop is that I would hope with JL you are sort of protected because they are quite big and I think their customer service is pretty good whereas sometimes with the smaller shops you get things like "You need to speak to the manufacturer" and when you speak to them, they tell you to speak to the store. I would hope you don't get this sort of hassle with JL.

I will reply to your PM in a minute, Yas.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Will keep my fingers crossed too!


----------



## moggymay

Mothercare do pricematching but they dont do icandy! They should pricematch your bugaboo tho Yas...

JL usually deal with the manufacturer for you, thats why we have gone to them for our buggy, also if you move around the country they are pretty much everywhere

Have you thought of Jane or Mamas and Papas bags Pip, recognise the blue from a Jane energy stroller


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> Have you thought of Jane or Mamas and Papas bags Pip, recognise the blue from a Jane energy stroller

Sorry, but where would I find the Jane ones? I'm not sure if the iCandy one might be a bit big though anyway. :shrug:


----------



## Piperette

Moggy, thanks for suggesting the City Jogger. The only downside is that the choice of colours is a bit limited. 

I have seen the Pink Lining Yummy Mummy Changing Bags and they are sooo cute. Apparently there is currently a £20 off voucher floating around as well.

I think I need to see it again in the shop though before deciding if I want one. Which means I might have to drag OH to the shop again...on the weekend. But with the discount they work out almost half the price of the Peach bag and they are sooo much cuter.

Oh and I almost forgot, we are 50 % today. Yay! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone!! How are you all this evening?

Pip - let me know what they say on the price for the Peach, its my front-runner so I'd be keen to see if we could save a bit of money. I like it in BlackJack, but I'm a bit boring!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. I liked the stokke one too until I saw it in the flesh, when we felt that there was no storage, so discounted, saw today that they've relaunched it with a bigger bag under the cot, so we'll have to look again! Friend had a mountain-buggy delivered today, so I'm going to go and have a play with that one too. :shrug:

Thanks for tip Moggy, I'm going to get me to show me the concord too, but JL don't do it and I can't find any other larger stores that do, so I think I'll be stuck with Kiddicare's price if we went for it.

Said bye-bye to my horse this afternoon, managed to hold back the tears in public, so was very proud of me and my crazy hormones today!! :thumbup:

Hope you're all having a nice weekend, I'm really busy at work, but I've only got a week left and then technically I'll be on holiday before mat leave - whoop whoop! :happydance: (Sorry to gloat!! I'm just so excited!)


----------



## moggymay

how bout this Pip?

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/JANE-BABY-CH...nging_Nappy_Changing_Bags?hash=item2eac187510

MrsMills - kiddicare do very good prices and often will match elsewhere if cheaper so long as you match online to online and shop to shop IYKWIM. Do mothercare stock it?


----------



## MrsMils

Oh brill, I'll have a look on line at them even before we go then :coolio:. Nope, unfortunately mothercare don't stock them which is a shame! I actually dreamt about bugaboos last night and changing the fabric...?! I think I'm losing it now:help:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Morning ladies - think I have slept through the last day or so (despite being in work :haha:) am absolutely exhausted :sleep:

Tonight we're off to MILs for dinner (will be glad to get out of the house - extension has got to the messy bit now and all I want is a shower!!!!!) and DH wants me to drive????? Hmmmmmm not convinced. Hate Saturday driving lessons as the roads are nuts.....but we'll see.

My pram arrived, currently at my mums but will hopefully pick it up or them drop it here in a couple of days :thumbup: car seat due next week as on pre-order (we went for the b-smart but am following all your pram talk with interest :thumbup:). We ended up going kiddicare.

Had a random dream myself last night - was carrying baby downstairs and dropped him :wacko:

Any nice weekend plans? Hope you've all got good weather! :thumbup:


----------



## Piperette

Been to the shop earlier to see about the changing bags. I have decided that the iCandy Peach bag is too big for me and I fell in love with this one. So I have to confess that I have bought it online as soon as we got back home. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Changing Bag.jpg
File size: 58.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jetters

I LOVE them too!! I can't wait to get my HIP grant, that's what i'm splurging on! Did you use that online discount code? They are so much nicer in the flesh, and much cheaper than your icandy one :D


----------



## Jetters

Oh and Lia, maybe our boys are having a growth spurt or something cos i've been waaaaay more exhausted than usual this past week or so. Also my friend has the B-Smart so I saw it in action yesterday and it's really nice!! Good choice!


----------



## Piperette

Jetters said:


> I LOVE them too!! I can't wait to get my HIP grant, that's what i'm splurging on! Did you use that online discount code? They are so much nicer in the flesh, and much cheaper than your icandy one :D

I agree they are gorgeous and so much nicer in real life. And compared to the iCandy one I just think this one is more me. I used the online discount. I decided to order it sooner rather than later as noone seems to know when the code expires and £20 off is just too good an offer to miss.

Which one are you thinking of getting, Yas?


----------



## Jetters

I'm torn between two- a YM and a BG!

https://www.pinklining.co.uk/product_info.php/cPath/62_63_64/products_id/374/
https://www.pinklining.co.uk/product_info.php/cPath/62_63_66/products_id/354/

I haven't seen a BG in the flesh yet though, but I think i'll get that one cos it's bigger and i'm using real nappies so the bigger the bag the better!

I will be GUTTED if that code has expired by the time I get my grant- I don't have the money spare at all to get it now. I'm 25 weeks on Monday, horrid midwives refusing to give the form to me till my next appointment at 28+5. Grrrrrr!


----------



## Jetters

:wacko: I just googled the icandy peach changing bags... can't believe they are so expensive for something so plain! Definitely a better choice, Pip :thumbup:

Ohhh and today in Mothercare we saw a guy carrying the free Boots changing bag and Garry said to me "Oooh, I like that one, it's a blokes one that I could wear" which obviously pleases me NO end since I have it sitting in the cupboard and it only cost me a packet of nappies :rofl:


----------



## Piperette

I was also not sure whether to get the YM or BG one as the style I wanted was available in both. Looking at the YM and BG ones in the shop though, I decided on the BG simply because I like the daffodils better than the cupcake. :flower:

Fingers crossed that the code will still be valid when you order. Can you not phone your MW and ask if she can prepare your form for you to collect? I think I read on here that some people did that.

I think we will be getting the Boots one too, maybe for Daddy as you suggested or if not, just as a spare in the car as suggested by Moggy. That's if I receive my voucher for it, 'cause I haven't received it yet. :coffee:


----------



## MamaBird

Hey Ladies!

Just figured out how to do this so I thought I'd share my little creation with you!

xo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jl789AVT4cg


----------



## moggymay

thats fab :thumbup:

Claire have today bought this one: https://www.groovystyle.co.uk/productpages/chicco/polly-magic-swing.php Amazon no longer have the offer on the FP one so went for the polly in Kiddicare so £45 delivered which isnt so bad....

Im feeling HUGE today, what are the stats on babies, if one is early will the next be too? 

Love the changing bags ladies, Pip quite liked the Jane one so gonna see if it comes in other colours via the ebay new option as £30 is good price for bag and the bag looked funky but simple so thanks for giving me the idea :hugs: Like the black with a little blue so maybe even go for the one I thought went with your peach!


----------



## Piperette

MamaBird, that's lovely.

Moggy, I like the shape of the Jane one and you are right about it looking funky yet simple. I am just a bit cautious sometimes with buying things without seeing them as I can be a bit choosy. I don't mind buying things online, but prefer to have seen, felt and looked at them in real life before buying if that makes sense. I know you can usually return items if they are not what you expected, but then you have the hassle of returning them plus you normallly lose the postage.

I like the swing. And not a bad price either. How long can you use them for?


----------



## MrsMils

Love the changing bags guys! Jetters - I like the BG one best I think. 

This is the one that DH bought me for our anniversary present back in February :cloud9::

https://www.mama-la-mode.com/shop/latest_arrivals/oakley_nappy_bag/CRCL/

It was the first baby thing we bought (and possibly the most extravagant that will be bought!), but while it was in the sale and he was feeling generous I didn't try to stop him....!!:haha:


----------



## MrsMils

Mamabird - thats brilliant! I wish I had a recording of our one's heartbeat!

Oh - this will make you laugh. I had to go to sleep last night with my bum in the air on two pillows because the baby was kicking me SO low down and it was really uncomfortable, so I thought I'd try and tilt the wrong way and encourage it back towards my belly-button! It sort of worked!


----------



## Piperette

MrsMils, love the changing bag. Enjoy it.



MrsMils said:


> Oh - this will make you laugh. I had to go to sleep last night with my bum in the air on two pillows because the baby was kicking me SO low down and it was really uncomfortable, so I thought I'd try and tilt the wrong way and encourage it back towards my belly-button! It sort of worked!

:rofl:


----------



## Fish&Chips

pip that changing bag is goooorrgeous!! Loving the heartbeat Brigitte!!

Been so tired the last few days that I've not been on much so sorry if I've missed lots.

We went out to Camden, London last night for my best friend's 30th and I am aching all over this morning. I wouldn't mind but we have friends coming round in about 40 mins. Hey ho. It'll be nice to see them. Off I go to get ready... xxx


----------



## penguin77

Yas/Pip - Love the changing bag...i remember seeing these when expecting Jac and though.......cant afford this.....how much discount did you say you got £20.....if so let me know the code and i might get one.....since i could use one now and i'll need it for the forseable with Jac and bump i might treat myself as i rarely use a handbag now...ony for work.....can you tell i'm a shopaholic :haha:

Brigitte - Great pic hun :hugs:

Moggy - That price is good.....i'm really tempted but there's other things we need first (mattress for Jac) so i dont know if ill buy one...worried i'll miss the offer though :wacko: Like pip asked...how long do you use them for 4 months or so ?? And we have 2 bouncers and one that vibrates.....hmmmmm

Lydia - Love the changing bag hun :thumbup:

Ann - Put your feet up this afternoon hun:hugs:

Hope your all having a great weekend. Ordered Jac birthday cake yesterday...had planned on buying one from tesco but hubby thought we'd save money ordering from a local bakery....it cost double LOL
Cant believe hes 1 on thursday ...excited and sad as times flown by :cry:

Radio 1's big weekend is hosted 5 miles from where i live this year so will register for tickest tomorrow......i'm never lucky enough though so will probably lose out on the ballot even though i'm on the door step of the place.....cross fingers for me as i would love to go... :thumbup:

Off too look on the net for a small lego duplo set for Jac as he's strating to take a lot of interest in them.....so a small pressie for birthday to go with the trike.

xx
xx


----------



## Piperette

Claire, the code is VIP20 on https://www.pinklining.co.uk/ That's for £20 off. Don't know when it expires though. Let us know which one you like or decide on.

Go on, treat yourself, you know you want to. As you say it's an investment. ;)


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Mamabird - LOVE that thank you for sharing with us, made me gooey hearing a bubs heartbeat again :thumbup:

Yas we have the boots freebie changing bag to and DH agreed it could be okay for a man :thumbup:

Moggy - love the swing, we have kindly been a similar one from my cousin and she said her LO loved it (she did put the young un in while the bigger one was running about too actually!).

Hello everyone hope you are enjoying the good weather! :flower: Had a really lovely evening yesterday (and drove DH's car again!) with my sis-in-laws mother-in-law (did that make sense:haha:). She is over from Oz visiting family and came for tea - DH did a wholeee load of tapas lol, tasty.

Now off to ogle changing bags - you lot are a bad influence :haha:


----------



## penguin77

Lydia - I forgot earlier.....:rofl::rofl: with how you slept....this is how Jac sleeps but without the pillows... bum in the air :haha:

Pip- Thanks hun. Was ready to order a bag but am torn.....
This is my fave...but it's not laminate like the rest its nylon...so do you think it would be easy to keen clean :shrug:
https://www.pinklining.co.uk/product_info.php/cPath/62_63_105/products_id/374/
Otherwise this is my 2nd fave..
https://www.pinklining.co.uk/product_info.php/cPath/66/products_id/392/

What do you ladies think?

Lia - We have the boots bag and i use it when Jac's at grandparents instead of nursery...i actually think hubby is attached to it too as he ends up taking that one instead of our Quinny one :dohh:

xx


----------



## Jetters

I caved last night and bought the same one as you Piperette!! £20 discount was too much to resist.... naughty me!


----------



## Jetters

:rofl: Claire those are the EXACT two I have been deliberating over for the last HOUR!! Honestly my poor friend Emma has been listening to me ummm and ahhhh all morning :rofl: I chose the green one eventually because it looks a bit more grown up (imo) than the other one.

:D


----------



## moggymay

Claire we also have bouncer/rocker/one that vibrates but felt a swing would allow me to give Mogster some mummytime whilst Moglet still gets to do something he will like....I hope!

We bought our mattress for Moglet in mothercare the other day, the cotbed one Mogster had is still on his junior bed, he doesnt want to go inot the single yet so he still uses the junior bed. He has the single and junior beds in his room and chooses the junior one each time :shrug:

We went for sprung with the coolmax zip off cover this time, last time we went for pocket sprung but the advisor this time seemed to think sprung would be enough as likely number two will want to go to bigger bed earlier than Mogster did in order to keep up with his big bro! Saved us £60 in the end by the time we got 10% for baby club so dont feel too bad about the swing - have yet to tell OH tho :haha:

Am not brave enough to buy one of thiose lovely bags, if I do I know Mogster will drop it in the mud at the park or get chocolate or some other mucky substance on it and then it wouldnt be so lovely, leaning towards that Jane one still, not so funky but more practical for us :shrug:

Anyway off to watch the end of the marathon


----------



## Piperette

Claire, I read somewhere that a lady said she had a fabric one and it was still in good condition even after washing it a few times, but the colours started to fade a bit whereas her friend had a laminate one and hers was still pretty perfect. It's up to you, but the colour is quite light. I think the laminate is a bit more practical as it can be easily wiped down plus I prefered the design. ;)

Moggy, do you know how long these swings can be used for?

And another question for Penguin and Moggy. Hope it is not too personal. :blush: How soon after giving birth did you fall pregnant again? And were you breastfeeding at the time?


----------



## penguin77

Pip - Thanks for the advice hun.....will go for the laminate then....:thumbup: Nothings too personal here hun :hugs: I went straight back on the pill after having Jac ( you're naturally protected till 21 days Post partum - so started 3 weeks after having him). 
I took the pill for 6 months and then came off and used the CBEFM and got my BFP 2nd cycle with it (tried for 6 months for Jac but got lucky 1st month trying with CBEFM - so its like gold to me :thumbup:)
I FF not BF so i cant answer anythign about that .... anything else you need to know just ask :thumbup:

Yas - Seems we'll have the same bag :haha:

Moggy - I might still cave about the swing....will test the waters with hubby later :winkwink: I already have the toddelr bed for jac but need the mattress...fancy a silent night first bed one as i know it'll be used for Jac and #2 so need a decent one. Might use the HIP grant to get it. 

xx


----------



## penguin77

I had a weak moment and ordered the bag :blush:

How can I not be sure about a baby swing and buy a changing bag without thinking twice...when i already have 2 :wacko:

xxx


----------



## Piperette

Thanks, Claire. I'll give you a shout if I have any more questions.

Great choice of bag. Well, I suppose I would say that as that's the one I've ordered. ;)


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I know we must blatantly still have loads of stuff to get....but I just don't even know where to start thinking about it :dohh:

I have a moses basket......and a mattress for it.....what do I need bedding wise for that??? What do they sleep in while they are tiddly, sheets, blankets, sleeping bags, argh!!? So many sites so many lists - am starting to think we must have been mad :haha:

I think with all the building going on at the minute I have been able to put off thinking about it lol!!!!

Seeing midwife tomorrow is it likely to just be a general thing? I will be 25+3, am guessing I will get my mat 1b though?

Very jealous now of all your changing bags.......can't see DH letting me get away with one of those scrummy ones. We did see a funky one in next though which is prob smaller......maybe I could get one and pretend it's from next :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh my goodness, I just went online thinking ooohh £20 off and they're so pretty but have just had to pick myself off the floor after seeing the price!! lol. Think my dh might divorce me if I got one!! Am very jealous though. I might print a big picture of one and stick it on a crappy bag and see if anyone notices!!! x


----------



## moggymay

Pip I BF Mogster til he was 23 months, fell preggers when he was about 16 months :wacko: but lost the baby at 8 weeks, used CBFM once Mogster was 2 and we got lucky 3rd go with it :thumbup: BF doesnt stop you getting preggers but does make it less likely IMO.

As far as I am aware you can use the swing until baby can sit themselves up, this varies from baby to baby. Im thinking probably about 4-5 months as baby usually rolls to a sitting position before this and strapped into the swing they cannot do this :nope: Also depends on the weight the swing will take.....

Confessed about swing to hubby and then we got the existing chairs etc down from the loft....the bouncer (mothercare cheapo) had damp spots on it, so binned it as after a wash the damp marks remained, the rocker has a missing leg???? not sure where it has gone but its a lopsided rocker :wacko: the vibrating bouncer seems ok but cant find the newborn pillow :shrug: gonna see if toysrus will let us buy a replacement insert? All means the swing is a good buy according to hubby :thumbup: phew!

You guys are a bad influence! Making me want a changing bag - I cant though as spent so much already given we have a lot from Mogster, maybe when we get our mat grant......


----------



## Piperette

Thanks for the info, Moggy. Did you use any protection after giving birth to mogster?


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've been wondering about what to do after fishy's born as I also heard you can get pregnant pretty much straight away. My friend got the coil but I don't really want anything interfering with that area for some time after labour if you know what I mean!! Maybe I'll have to go back on the pill but I quite like being off it.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Likewise reluctant to go back on the pill as feel that is why it took us 6 months to get this one in the oven, but don't want number 2 straight away so not sure what to do :wacko:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I was the same! It took us 6 months and I think it was for the same reason. I started having typical pill withdrawal symptoms after about 4-5 months... spots etc.


----------



## moggymay

we timed it to avoid it IYKWIM but we didnt for about 2-3 months after Mogster was born - too tired!


----------



## penguin77

OMG i feel so guilty about buying the bag instead of the swing :wacko: I cant stop thinking about it......

Lia - I used blankets while Jac was in a moses basket for the 1st 7-8 weeks....and then i used grobags when i put him in the cot (he was growing so fast so outgrew the basket). Grobags are a godsend, one of my best buys i must say. Not cheap but always worth buying the proper brand IMO as they're better quality. Maybe buy 2 and buy a cheaper one as backup. Oh....and you can get deals off ebay for the real thing. I got 2 last week for £32...should ahve been approx £50 otherwise.

xx


----------



## Piperette

Claire, don't feel bad. As you said before the bag will be used for quite a while with Jac and then the LO. ;)


----------



## Piperette

Moggy and Penguin, how soon after giving birth did AF return? I am assuming that this is the beginning of fertility again? :shrug: Like the others said I'd be a bit reluctant about most contraceptives, especially their effect on breast feeding.


----------



## penguin77

Pip- Thanks hun :hugs: But i cant help it......went on kiddicare and the damn swing is sold out now...maybe it's a sign a cheaper one will come along maybe :winkwink:

x


----------



## Piperette

I'm sure it is, Claire. ;)


----------



## penguin77

Piperette said:


> Moggy and Penguin, how soon after giving birth did AF return? I am assuming that this is the beginning of fertility again? :shrug: Like the others said I'd be a bit reluctant about most contraceptives, especially their effect on breast feeding.

hmm...icant give you a clear answer on this really. I had PP bleeding for 2.5 weeks and then strated the pill on day 21 PP(3rd wk)....i think i then had a withdrawal bleed/period not sure which, up until nearly 7 weeks PP. .

not much help sorry :wacko:

x


----------



## moggymay

took ages to come back over a year!

Claire it was out of stock when i first saw it, went back a few days later and there it was waiting for me :thumbup: and you can get a discount for first time purchase online from Kiddicare, hope it comes back on soon, will keep an eye out.

Interesting fact....apparently Milton fluid will get out the mould spots so off to get some tomorrow, will report back as to whether it works :shrug:

Enjoy your bags ladies, am still jealous, maybe when the mat grant comes thru can splurge on similar bag, cant justify the £70 though as Mogster has his own backpack now and bubs wont have a big bag for long - I hope....

Pip - just a thought if you plan to BF, try to get hold of a book called "What to Expect if You're Breastfeeding and What if you cant" Its by Clare Byam Cook and I found it a godsend, wish Id had it before Mogster was born rather than when he was a month old!

:hi: everyone else, anyone got owt exciting on this week?


----------



## MrsMils

Evening all! :friends:

Moggy - Out of interest, how much of a discount do you get for your first order on the kiddicare website? Planning on buying in-store but if the discount is good then I'll do it that way. Also - do you happen to know what their policy on price-matching is? It says that they do it, but I can't find any info on it!

Finally think I've decided on the iCandy Peach - cheapest price I've found so far is £480 + £148 for the carrycot - is that comparable to what you guys that are looking at them have found? Going to see if JL will price-match.

Hope everyone has had a good weekend!:thumbup:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Here's the pricematch stuff https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/help2_10751_-1_10001_16#9

Will be gutted if there's a discount for first use we bought the pram and car seat last week :cry: they've given me £5 if I order something else in the next month though :shrug:

They have been pretty good so far - car seat is on pre-order but think it's coming today - they send a text as well to give you a 1 hour slot now, which you can text back and pick another day if it's not convenient :thumbup: came 10mins into the 1 hour slot for the pram.

Had completely slipped my mind about BF and the pill - may have a nose at that book too moggy :thumbup:

Off to see my grandparents and great gran tonight (she is 96 I think now) and seeing midwife this affy. Got to get myself to work first somehow - DH has just left to do an early shift :nope: Hope you ladies all have more exciting plans!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oh and thank you Claire re bedding! :thumbup: think we will feel motivated to finish the purchasing once these builders are out of the house :haha:


----------



## moggymay

Its not a bog discount! They give a fiver off and free delivery then you get another fiver off in a voucher for your next purchase. To get the inital fiver you register and use code aprk1d5d which expires early May, there will then be another one.....

Made our swing £45 as was in half price sale so £45 instead of £99 :thumbup:

Book is great, Amazon do it for about a fiver....best fiver we spent on baby books, much better than Gina! Baby Whisperer was good too thoguh.

Am so jealous of you looking at pushchairs still, want ours to come but my day today is taking Mogster to school then running around changing beds and hoovering before picking him up again! Planning to try the Milton at lunchtime if he has a nap and then will feedback tonight, fingers crossed!

Claire keep trying Kiddicare website, some items it updates daily and earlier in the day theyre there and later they have gone :shrug: We will find a swing for you! Also meant to ask if the silent night mattress you are looking at has the zip off cover for washing? I know we considered one for Mogsters bed but went for Mothercare one as it had a zip off cover thing for when theyre potty training :blush: Very useful if theyre sick or the nappy leaks too :thumbup:

Brain gone blank cos there was something else but preggo brain has absorbed it :shrug:

:hi: all


----------



## moggymay

ooh yes baby sleeping bags try the dreambags theyre good too - generous sizes though!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Booo I missed out there!

They do update the site actually - my pram was on pre-order til 26/04 but it came last week, and my car seat was meant to be 06/05 but is due this AM! So it may reappear!


----------



## MrsMils

pinkandfluffy said:


> Here's the pricematch stuff https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/help2_10751_-1_10001_16#9

Thanks P&F - thats great! Can't believe I didn't see it :shrug:


----------



## Jetters

Piperette said:


> Great choice of bag. Well, I suppose I would say that as that's the one I've ordered. ;)

Hehehe, all 3 of us have the same one! I can't wait till arrives :blush: i'm so impatient!


Claire am sure another swing will come on offer yet!! :thumbup:

Great conversation about post baby timings. I want a second baby asap (I just want to get my baby years over with!) so wont be using any contraception BUT I do hope to exclusively breastfeed for at least 6 months so I expect it wont happen for a while... I'm totally easy though as to when it does- wont bother with any hormone contraceptives as they take so long to leave my body :wacko:


Also I am once again without a laptop :cry: so will be popping on to read from my phone every day, but wont get a chance to reply that much for a while. Thank god for internet cafes (and the walk here gets me out of the house too, so win win!)


----------



## moggymay

Claire found this https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRAND-NEW-UN...ivities_SwingsBouncers_GL?hash=item3cac5ae5c3


----------



## moggymay

cushion soaking in the milton now.....:shrug:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Torn between getting the baby years over with an not antagonising work here :haha:


----------



## moggymay

Jetters said:


> Piperette said:
> 
> 
> Great choice of bag. Well, I suppose I would say that as that's the one I've ordered. ;)
> 
> Hehehe, all 3 of us have the same one! I can't wait till arrives :blush: i'm so impatient!
> 
> 
> Claire am sure another swing will come on offer yet!! :thumbup:
> 
> Great conversation about post baby timings. I want a second baby asap (I just want to get my baby years over with!) so wont be using any contraception BUT I do hope to exclusively breastfeed for at least 6 months so I expect it wont happen for a while... I'm totally easy though as to when it does- wont bother with any hormone contraceptives as they take so long to leave my body :wacko:
> 
> 
> Also I am once again without a laptop :cry: so will be popping on to read from my phone every day, but wont get a chance to reply that much for a while. Thank god for internet cafes (and the walk here gets me out of the house too, so win win!)Click to expand...


Careful what you wish for Yas, girl in my neighbours NCT group wanted em close together, when she went for her 6 week check they asked if she realised se was pregnant! :blush: few weeks later ultrasound confirm it was twins :dohh: she has three babies who will all start school together! Older girl and then twin girl/boy


----------



## costgang

hi everyone, jut beck for appiontment at clinic, my blood sugars not to good, so have been put on insulin now, til the end, i will def be induced maybe at 38 depends on growth scans, will have my first one at 28 weeks. my oh still cant get his head round the fact that we are having a girl:haha: so at least they can confirm it all to him at scans. not much else been happening, gotta pick ben up from school soon and oh from work coz i stole the car today:haha: we have kinda decided on the name Emma, just need a middle one, i dont see the point in a middle name, but he wants one, coz all the others have one:wacko:


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> Claire found this https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRAND-NEW-UN...ivities_SwingsBouncers_GL?hash=item3cac5ae5c3

I saw this yesterday......hoping to remember to bid as it finishes pretty late :wacko:

Do you think Jac is too young for a hoover :haha: Hes facinated with mine so was thinking of getting a toy one for him (extra b'day pressie :blush:).....he cant stand yet but i think he'd love it....
https://www.4littletots.co.uk/Toys/Toy-Dyson-DC22-Vacuum-Cleaner_581.htm

I had a mage sh*t day at work so i'm making up for it by wanting to spend :haha: Oh...and i confessed about the change bag but hubby thinks i've ordered it as i had a crap day...wooops :winkwink:

xx


----------



## penguin77

costgang said:


> hi everyone, jut beck for appiontment at clinic, my blood sugars not to good, so have been put on insulin now, til the end, i will def be induced maybe at 38 depends on growth scans, will have my first one at 28 weeks. my oh still cant get his head round the fact that we are having a girl:haha: so at least they can confirm it all to him at scans. not much else been happening, gotta pick ben up from school soon and oh from work coz i stole the car today:haha: we have kinda decided on the name Emma, just need a middle one, i dont see the point in a middle name, but he wants one, coz all the others have one:wacko:

Awww hun.....:hugs:....one good thing to come out of it you get to see your beautiful little girl quite often :winkwink:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Little boys love hoovers! My little bro had a henry growing up now his littlun has one! Mogster has a Barkey dog hoover.  Go for it but check out ebay as theyre loads on there and also elc hoover is like dyson upright just dif colours:thumbup:

Cant wait to see birthday boy on his trike pic :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> Little boys love hoovers! My little bro had a henry growing up now his littlun has one! Mogster has a Barkey dog hoover. Go for it but check out ebay as theyre loads on there and also elc hoover is like dyson upright just dif colours:thumbup:
> 
> Cant wait to see birthday boy on his trike pic :hugs:

That's the only problem...we dont have the upright one so the one thats similar to ours is more expensive :wacko: typical......

Nevermind.....cant wait till Thursday now......:happydance::happydance:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

Costgang - Emma Jane or Emma Louise? Very jealous you get to see you little girl those extra times, also you can plan if you know shes coming at 38 weeks, makes childcare for your older ones a little easier. Hopefully GD isnt causing too much stress? Take care of yourself!

Ladies - Milton fluid works to remove stains:thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dyson-Childr...QQptZUK_Toys_PreSchool_RL?hash=item335c84fba5


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Thanks hun...will keep an eye on it :winkwink:

My changing bag arrived....managed to get it delivered to work.....its BLOOMING GORGEOUS :rofl::rofl:

Couldn't reist...strangely i dont feel guilty for ordering it now LOL

Been mega busy at work...but ready to go now....might catch up late rif i get the chance.

:hugs:

xx


----------



## moggymay

:yipee: changing bags :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMils

Oooh - so pleased its lovely in the flesh Claire!!! :happydance:

I had THE BEST luck today! We went to kiddicare and I ruled out the other two prams that we were looking at, so we went to John Lewis to order the iCandy Peach, turn up and there is one on offer as ex-display! I did a bit of haggling and got the pushchair, carrycot and car seat adaptors for £570 - saved loads and it looks perfect still (it was one of the ones that was attached to a display thing so nobody could just pick it up and have a go), so I got to bring it home with us - yay!!! I can't stop playing/looking at it! :cloud9:

My parents in law bought us the cot and changing unit that we liked from kiddicare, so the two major purchases got sorted today!

I hope everyone is well, I've got chinese for supper tonight, yummy!


----------



## Piperette

Claire, mine has arrived too. In a huge box and it was all wrapped up beautifully as a present inside. I love it. And you are right, it is BLOOMING GORGEOUS. Not bad for delivery time either, is it? I'm assuming if Yas was in today, she got hers too.


----------



## Piperette

Wow, MrsMils, that was lucky. :thumbup:

I have heard back from JL today too. Apparently they can't do the undersale at the moment as they (JL) don't have all the items in stock that the other supplier is offering. :nope: They did say I could try again though when they get all items back in, but no guarantees that the undersale will go through. Keep your fingers crossed for us please, ladies that we will get the undersale honoured when the items come back into stock. I think we will try again, especially as we still have some time left.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow MrsMils that is amazing luck!!! I'm very jealous. We are considering buying a travel system from Ebay. What do you ladies think? I know car seats should be new but is it ok to have 2nd hand prams etc? x


----------



## Piperette

Fish&Chips said:


> Wow MrsMils that is amazing luck!!! I'm very jealous. We are considering buying a travel system from Ebay. What do you ladies think? I know car seats should be new but is it ok to have 2nd hand prams etc? x

I think it is, F&C. As long as you are happy with it. :winkwink:


----------



## moggymay

Wow!!! Well done MrsMills!!! Which JL did you go to?

Pip I reckon hang in there for the undersale - worth keeping in touch with the nursery dept of your local JL too as they may then ring you when the items come into stock!

F&C - ebay has some bargains as far as buggies/travel systems are concerned, often worth buying a carseat new though as you never know what has happened to it but as far as buggy etc goes there are usually bargains to be had! Try netmums.co.uk and gumtree too. Also on Facebook we have a local childrens/baby group for buying, selling etc so maybe there is one near you? What system are you thinking of? Maybe we can keep our eyes out for you...

Everyone else :hi:

Claire - 2 sleeps for you and a few more for Jac :wohoo: :cake:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies. Not really sure about which one but probably one of the icandys. I couldn't find any Oysters but have come across quite a few Cherrys. x


----------



## Piperette

On another note, we also popped into Asda today. Got one box of Pampers New Baby Size 2 and one box Size 3 and also the Pampers Sensitive wipes. :)


----------



## moggymay

whereabouts are you F&C? will have a mooch online when mogster has a nap tomorrow if you like? Let me know where you are, how far you would travel and fave systems and colours and will get on it! Claire did it for me so would be great to return the favour for another Bumps/Flusher :thumbup:


----------



## Piperette

Fish&Chips said:


> Thanks ladies. Not really sure about which one but probably one of the icandys. I couldn't find any Oysters but have come across quite a few Cherrys. x

I originally fell in love with the Cherry and still really like it, but don't forget you cannot upgrade it to a double later. Also, I think Moggy mentioned that there was some problems with some previous Cherry's, so make sure you don't buy one of them.


----------



## MrsMils

Thanks guys - I'm SO over the moon with my good luck, things like that never usually happen to me!!:happydance: Moggy, it was Peterborough, pure luck that they've got the double and the ordinary in the colour I wanted so they were selling the ordinary one so that they could put a display one out in the sweetpea colour instead.

Pip - I'd hold out for the undersell, JL have a good reputation for it. I managed to get a bit of money off at Kiddicare today, but not as much as I'd hoped.

Ann - Yes, I was looking on ebay, there are quite a few good things on there if you're picky and don't mind waiting around for what you want to come up. The good thing is if you buy things like the cherry and oyster, the resale is good, so if it arrives and you don't like it, you always have the option of reselling it? My sister got her bugaboo on there and it was in fab condition. Possibly think about trying to get everything but the carseat and then splashing out on that maybe? Halfords had an offer on the maxicosi ones that fit the iCandy systems, I think they were about £90? We've still got to buy ours, so I'll be scouring the net/shops for the cheapest!


----------



## Piperette

MrsMils, just out of interest, can I ask you where you got that price for the Peach from?


----------



## moggymay

F&C - saw this on our local netmums

27th April, 2010 
Joanne says: Mamas & Papas Skate Pram/Pushchair plus extras.. Mamas & Papas Skate Pram/Pushchair All In One - indigo Denim great for boy or girl !! 
Mamas & Papas Car Seat Fits on base of Skate- 
Car Seat Brackets 
Car Seat Rain Cover 
Cup Holder 
Pram Rain Cover

All in Fab Condition - Only Used For 8mths - 
(is one of 5 prams so not used everyday!)
Total cost new - more than £800
Selling For £250 Ono
07988 477 255 feel free come and look- Littleport nr Ely 

All in Fab Condition... 

Just shows the bargains to be had :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMils

Yes - let us know your requirements F&C, between us I'm sure we'll manage to find some bargains!


----------



## moggymay

Gotta love P'boro JL - except for parking with a babyseat :grr: as a result we tend to go to JL Cambridge = big spaces and a whole floor for babyspaces :thumbup:if you get there before the oldies who think they are for blue badgeholders :dohh:


----------



## MrsMils

Pip - Well, I went to Babyboodle (the shop) and looked at them, they quoted me £480 for the pushchair, £148.50 for the carrycot and £30 for the adaptors. The ex-display at John Lewis was still a little more than that so I said that I'd buy it if they gave me a decent saving on the babyboodle price, fortunately the manager was there (it was on her day off) so I managed to get it for a fair bit less to make it worthwhile having an ex-display.

Call babyboodle on 01763 269 997 and they should give you the same quote hopefully, it was the cheapest that I could get out of the places I rang around. Or if you'd like to PM me your address etc I can send you a copy of my written quote?


----------



## Piperette

MrsMils, thanks for the offer. I will try them and see if I get the same price, if not, I'll let you know and take you up on it if that's okay. ;)


----------



## MrsMils

moggymay said:


> Gotta love P'boro JL - except for parking with a babyseat :grr: as a result we tend to go to JL Cambridge = big spaces and a whole floor for babyspaces :thumbup:if you get there before the oldies who think they are for blue badgeholders :dohh:

Hee hee - I know, we were in my parents in law's massive 4x4, so I had to negotiate out of queensgate carpark when we'd finished shopping as they had some wine with lunch, I have never been so scared of scraping the car in my life!!


----------



## MrsMils

Pip - definitely let me know if you don't, its not a personal quote or anything so I don't see why you couldn't use it.


----------



## Piperette

Does the quote have an expiry date and does it mention the colour on it?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow ladies thanks so much! We are going to do a bit more research before we commit to buy as we're still not 100% sure which system to get. I'm in High Wycombe, Bucks and would be prepared to drive up to 50 miles I guess. x


----------



## MrsMils

Piperette said:


> Does the quote have an expiry date and does it mention the colour on it?

Nope! :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

thats what buddies are for :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

just joined south bucks netmums to see what they have - found a silver cross 3d plus accesories for £75! That all washes in machine on delicate:thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

ooh and this!!!!!

hi i am selling a icandy cherry pushchair in berry blue it is lightweight and easy to push forward or rear facing,swivel wheels lovely looking check it out on icandy site 3 months old still under warranty also comes with mathing cosytoes which is bought separatly and raincover. cost me £350.00 selling it for £280.00
in excellent condition few scuffs on the wheels through use any questions please dont hesitate to call me thanks mellissa 07860 462333 

Read more: https://www.netmums.com/h/f/BOARDS/nearlynew/south_bucks/for_sale//#ixzz0mKTIWFpB 
Netmums - the local parenting network


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Can't wait now.....bought some buffet food tonight...getting cake thursday morning......so good to go! I feel all emotional thinking about it......this time last year i was in hospital being told i was getting induced tomorrow :cry:

Lydia - 22 weeks today :happydance::happydance:

Pip- Yep the box was huge.....when i opened it up i still had some guilt abou the bag for a while...i ummed and ahhed....and then i thought bugger it and put all my stuff in it. I fell in love all over again :haha:

Yas - Did you get yours??

Ann - Hope you find the perfect pram hun. I have a Quinny in excellent condition to sell soon but you're too far away from me. Nevermind..there are better systems out there anyway.

All this talk of prams is making me itchy......mine still hasnt come but they have had a delivery but not my colour :cry: Hoping to be end of the week.

All being good with the britax..... i will have a maxicosi cabriofix in deep red and isofix base to sell both in excellent condition. The carseat/base was only used for over 5 months. 
If anyones interested let me know.

:hugs:
xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Awwww... you guys!!!! Will do some more research and then let you know! Am very excited now! x


----------



## Piperette

Another question: What do you all do about bottles? I know you shouldn't really buy too many to start with in case the LO doesn't get on with them, but where do you start? How many do you buy to start with and which ones? :shrug:


----------



## moggymay

we had freebies that came with the steriliser, Mogster never tok to a bottle went straight to doidy cup and sippy cup, most of the bottle fed babies in our groups used tommee tippees or browns though if that helps?


----------



## penguin77

Pip - I went for avent....had a few with the steriliser and bought a starter pack and bought some more....so ended up with 11 :haha: I moved to Dr Browns after 2 weeks due to wind/colic which i think we may have avoided if i had use avent slowflow teats instead of the newborn to strat with. So am trying the slowflow this time. I did go back to avent after 12 weeks though as Jacs wind issues were so much better so they we're not wasted. I did buy a few TT to try but both me and Jac hated them LOL
So im trying with avent again and have Dr Browns as backup.....they are a godsend if baby gets mega windy/colicky. They are just a pain to clean :wacko: (im just buying new teats this time)

Oh...for me the more the merrier as far as bottles go....otherwise you spend half your life by the steriliser :thumbup:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Wow 11:haha:

Do you think I will move up a box soon?


----------



## MrsMils

penguin77 said:


> Lydia - 22 weeks today :happydance::happydance:

Woohoo to us!!! I'm getting so exited, I really feel like we're getting somewhere now!:yipee:


----------



## Piperette

I heard about the Dr Brown ones, but I think they are quite expensive? So you just get some bottles and buy different teats if you need them? How much is a good price for bottles?


----------



## MrsMils

I'm hoping to be able to breast feed, but want to get geared up so that I can extract and then DH can do his share of the late night ones:haha:, I'm trying to establish what I need to buy - think I'm going to go for the medela swing pump as I've read really good things about them, but then do I need to get medela bottles too? I think I prefer the TT closer to nature ones, they do anti colic ones in that range too. And what steriliser will they fit in if I can't get the same brand steriliser? Its all way too confusing! Do I need a decent size steriliser anyway, even though I plan to breast feed 90% of the time - I'll need it for other bits and pieces too eventually won't I? Argh - I'm so clueless!!!!:help:


----------



## penguin77

Piperette said:


> I heard about the Dr Brown ones, but I think they are quite expensive? So you just get some bottles and buy different teats if you need them? How much is a good price for bottles?

Dr Browns are fairly expensive.....so i would buy a mainstream brand and switch if you need to down the line like i did. I reckon most babies are happy with what you give them.
You have to buy the same brand teats as bottles but you start on the slower flow and move up to the faster flow ones as the baby grows and the sucking action gets stronger.

xx


----------



## Piperette

MrsMils, I am in the same boat. I am hoping to breastfeed, but also express for night times and outside. At the moment the Medela Swing is my favourite too, I'm hoping it might be on offer at some stage. Plus I don't want to get it too early, because some girls said they found they couldn't breastfeed (and therefore not express) at all, so didn't need the pump, but if you get it now, it might not be possible to return it anymore. But like you I have no idea how many bottles to get or anything. I don't think you necessarily need Medela bottles as you can just fill it into another bottle after expressing.


----------



## penguin77

MrsMils said:


> I'm hoping to be able to breast feed, but want to get geared up so that I can extract and then DH can do his share of the late night ones:haha:, I'm trying to establish what I need to buy - think I'm going to go for the medela swing pump as I've read really good things about them, but then do I need to get medela bottles too? I think I prefer the TT closer to nature ones, they do anti colic ones in that range too. And what steriliser will they fit in if I can't get the same brand steriliser? Its all way too confusing! Do I need a decent size steriliser anyway, even though I plan to breast feed 90% of the time - I'll need it for other bits and pieces too eventually won't I? Argh - I'm so clueless!!!!:help:

I cant help with the BP bit and same bottles sorry :shrug: ...... but i do know that TT bottles are wider than most so better to buy TT steriliser....but you dont have to buy same brand bottle to steriliser.
Whereas i had an avent steriliser and i managed my DR Browns with all parts in there...but not as many bottles in one go.

xx


----------



## Piperette

What do you all think about these?

https://direct.asda.com/Philips-AVENT-Newborn-Starter-Set/002659918,default,pd.html


----------



## penguin77

Piperette said:


> What do you guys think about these?
> 
> https://direct.asda.com/Philips-AVENT-Newborn-Starter-Set/002659918,default,pd.html

That's a really good price as the bottle brush is handy and a dummy too.....i paid £20 for mine at the time. It has 2 of the smaller bottles.....dont buy anymore of those though...buy the 9oz ones as they'll last a lot longer than the 4 oz ones. Those i used to give jac water over the summer as they end up being too small. :thumbup:

xx


----------



## penguin77

Pip - What about these 6 bottles for £13 ...i knew i'd seen them somewhere on offer...
https://www.boots.com/webapp/wcs/st...75&pageSize=12&CatalogSearchResultView?Rpp=10
https://www.boots.com/en/Philips-AVENT-Durable-BPA-Free-Bottle-6x260ml_998865/

xx


----------



## moggymay

looks good pip :thumbup:

We used a medela mini electric pump which was fine, bear in mind that they recommend you dont express for bottle feeding in the first month to 6 weeks so your milk supply establishes...you may decide by then you are happy to feed in public under a muslin and only want to express for a bottle for OH to feed, we soon discovered Mogster asnt a fan of bottles so I fed him each feed but with night feeds OH would wind him and settle him so I could snooze :thumbup: Also if OH gives a bottle you will need to express about the same time to maintain your supply.

Sounds complicated but it really isnt :nope: we found OH was more awake for the first night feed so I would feed Mogster then crash whilst he struggled to be awake for the second so he would stay awake whilst I fed to keep us company and then he would go to sleep whilst I winded and settled him.

Check out that book, it is an interesting read even before you have bubs!


----------



## penguin77

If you plan on BF maybe buy 4-6 bottles as backup...and for hubby to feed too. :thumbup:

xx


----------



## moggymay

ooh and if you join Boots parenting club you will get extra points! :wohoo:


----------



## moggymay

what did you decide about the swing Claire? Found thishttp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120562184444&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## moggymay

Tired Moggy so off to bed to snooze and rest my bck, OH has just offered a foot rub too so cant refuse :yipee: Will catch up in the morning! xx


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Link doesnt work.....im currently watching one on ebay...might have to bid soon and go to bed and see if i win. Dont want to pay too much for one. I'll just keep an eye out for an offer and see where it takes me.

Think ive decided on a popup tent and tunnel for jac as an extra b'day pressie instead of the hoover. (cheaper and more practical as he's not walking yet...or so hubby said ...booooo)

xx


----------



## MrsMils

Thanks so much everyone! Yes Moggy, I'm going to buy the book and have a read, I'm a geek and like to know everything I can and be prepared (for most things anyway, some things *like labour* I prefer to be in denial for! I'm not reading that chapter of my books yet - far too scary!!:ignore:). 

Will buy a steriliser and a few bottles then. Hadn't thought about the expressing at the same time, but the idea of feeding and then DH settling sounds like a good one, he's a night owl and doesn't get home from work until about11pm so hopefully it should work out well.

Pip - I'll let you know if I find it cheaper anywhere, so far its always been £89, but good idea about waiting until a bit later :thumbup:

Why oh why am I wide awake at this time in the morning when its my day for a lie-in?! :growlmad:


----------



## moggymay

morning everyone :hi: 

Mothercare doing bank holiday deals :thumbup: so if you still have to buy nursery furniture, mattress and bedroom stuff theyre giving £50 off when you spend £250

Tent and tunnel is a fab idea Claire - ELC have one you could use vouchers for...? Link didnt work :dohh: its for the same swing in yellow


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - I won the swing on ebay......£26 (new but opened) but its costing £36 with delivery. Not so bad as long as it is really new when it arrives :thumbup:

xx


----------



## moggymay

:wohoo: :happydance: Saw it went for £26 but didnt know who to. Glad its you, ours arrived today. Love it! FYI Chicco are fab for spares if you need them, we broke the strap on our highchair and they sent a replacement :thumbup: Wish I could lie in it and watch the lights!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Def going to have to have a look at that book.........sometimes I don't know if this thread scares me as I feel like I know nothing :haha: you are all so helpful though :thumbup:

Another driving lesson tonight, have hated having a week between lessons this last couple, as really feel I have forgotten everything :dohh:

Extension expected to be finished Wednesday so a week to go (that wouldn't be decorated as we're doing that bit) but soooo excited!

Hope you are all having a good week - am focussing on Friday as I am off work for a long weekend then!!!

Going to have a look at mothercare now moggy thank you :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

https://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Expect-When-Youre-Breastfeeding/dp/0091906962


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> :wohoo: :happydance: Saw it went for £26 but didnt know who to. Glad its you, ours arrived today. Love it! FYI Chicco are fab for spares if you need them, we broke the strap on our highchair and they sent a replacement :thumbup: Wish I could lie in it and watch the lights!

That's good to know as i also have the chicco happy snack high chair :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Jetters

Argh I hate not having the internet to be involved in all these discussions! GRRR!!

My changing bag has arrived but I haven't seen it yet, as I had it delivered to my dads... he said it is in a GINORMOUS box :rofl:


Claire, I might be interested in the car seat and isofix base... is it the easyfix base? If so give me a message with how much etc :) x


----------



## penguin77

Jetters said:


> Argh I hate not having the internet to be involved in all these discussions! GRRR!!
> 
> My changing bag has arrived but I haven't seen it yet, as I had it delivered to my dads... he said it is in a GINORMOUS box :rofl:
> 
> 
> Claire, I might be interested in the car seat and isofix base... is it the easyfix base? If so give me a message with how much etc :) x


The box is huge...i think you could fit 4 bags in there :haha:

And yes it is the easyfix base. I have an idea about price but i dont know how much it'll cost to send them as the base is heavy...it could be expensive :wacko:

i'll send you a message tonight one i have a figure sorted and see how much sending it could cost.

xx


----------



## moggymay

Claire up to 30kg via parcelforce paypal is £10.99 - you could do a listing for it on ebay for a silly nominal start and end early - low fees etc but you would get the ebay parcelforce rate :thumbup: So long as box fits the criteria but that way its insured etc and not too expensive


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> Claire up to 30kg via parcelforce paypal is £10.99 - you could do a listing for it on ebay for a silly nominal start and end early - low fees etc but you would get the ebay parcelforce rate :thumbup: So long as box fits the criteria but that way its insured etc and not too expensive

That's really good to know. How does it work then...i'm dumb please explain? :blush:

xx


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> Claire up to 30kg via parcelforce paypal is £10.99 - you could do a listing for it on ebay for a silly nominal start and end early - low fees etc but you would get the ebay parcelforce rate :thumbup: So long as box fits the criteria but that way its insured etc and not too expensive

I second penguin's response. Just out of interest really.


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - I found this....

_So next time you send:

For UK destinations it's £11.99 or £10.99 per parcel. 
For international items visit our Price Finder and deduct £1 from the price that appears. 
Once sold, click on 'print postage labels' 
Choose your service, and whether you need enhanced compensation 
Select to drop into a selected Post Office® branch, or book a collection 
Your barcoded service label prints out to affix to your parcel 

And that's it. Simple, straightforward prices for express parcel services._

So i do it directly through ebay....good to knwo this...thanks hun :thumbup:

xx


----------



## moggymay

basically you have to know the weight of the parcel and box it within certain size - a buggy box within size, then you pay for postage via paypal using the print postage labels option once the sale has gone through - make sure you only do nominal sale price though as you pay fees on it 99p would be fine then have postage option as the actual postage charge, you input the wieght of the box (overestimation is fine) and select either collection or drop off (collection parcelforce come get it and drop off you take to PO) then go through to pay and they take payment fromyour paypal balance, works out much cheaper than parcelforce direct as it is doen through the ebay parcelforce account and gets fab rates - they dont advertise it anymore but it is still there :thumbup:

Main things you need to know is how heavy the parceled item is AND the dimensions of the box to make sure they fit into parcelforces remit of what they will carry.

Ask away if you need to know more :thumbup:

Hopefully using it soon to send the Quest - gonna put it on ebay this weekend if no joy on local boards....


----------



## moggymay

much more succinct than me :dohh:


----------



## penguin77

So....lets see if i understand LOL.... i pretend to sell it on ebay for 99p say to get minimum fees and the cheaper parcelforce? How do i do that without some other bugger buying it for 99p though.... Do i let for example..... you bid on it...and then end auction...so i can then sell it to you cos you bid?


xx


----------



## moggymay

list as item for xyz and end auction early to highest bidder


----------



## moggymay

:yipee: :wohoo: Jac is 1 tomorrow:cake:


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> :yipee: :wohoo: Jac is 1 tomorrow:cake:

I know i'm all excited....just put the banners up....except for the one in the window(will do that int he morning) :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
Will have to wait ill 10am or so to the start the birthday though as hubby is working a half day so wont get hom till after 10am...and then we're both off till Tuesday :happydance::happydance:

Thanks for the ebay tip :hugs:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

any time :thumbup:

Give Jac a big birthday :hug: from me n The Mogs!


----------



## moggymay

FYI Just put the nappies in the nappy stacker - bit premature I know but couldnt resist! Anyway we picked up a pack of Asda number ones (31 for 96 at the last baby event)and just got one out and tested it on one of Mogsters bears, fab nappy :thumbup: 

Sure I remember Pampers being better than they seem this time :shrug:

Guess I need Moglet to test them out - have you opened any packs up yet Claire? What did you think?

Where is everyone else? Hubby away AGAIN!!!!


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - will defo give Jac a great big hug from the moggys...especially as they suggested the trike :hugs:

The pampers active fit nappies have changed recently (supposed to hold more wee and less bulk)and i didnt like them to start with as i ended up tearing 2-3 when putting them on :shrug: But i must have sussed it now.....will open one of the new baby ones tomorrow and compare....as i have some loose ones of size 1 and 2 after Jac. Will report back tomorrow :thumbup:

Hope hubby isnt away for long :hugs:

xxx


----------



## costgang

happy birthday jac,hope you like your prezzies


----------



## moggymay

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday dear Jac
Happy Birthday to you!​

Hope you have a fab day with him Claire :flower:and the weather lets him get out on his trike! :bike: 

Enjoy the long weekend and time with hubby and Jac :hugs: and :cake:

:hugs:


----------



## MrsMils

Happy Birthday Jac!!!!!! :cake: Have a wonderful day with him, I hope he likes all of his presents and in particular his trike!


----------



## MrsMils

Morning Moggy and Costgang! :howdy:Moggy, I hope Hubby hurries up and comes home quickly:hug:


----------



## penguin77

Jac's Birthday :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

I'm all excited LOL.....having breakfast in a minutes and hten pop to town to get cake....then wait for hubby to get home in an hour so the party can begin :thumbup: Weather not too good but am sure we'll get aspin on the trike.....

Thank you all lovely ladies for the birthday wishes.....Jac sends massive :hug::hug: to you all.

:kiss:
xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

moggymay said:


> looks good pip :thumbup:
> 
> We used a medela mini electric pump which was fine, bear in mind that they recommend you dont express for bottle feeding in the first month to 6 weeks so your milk supply establishes...you may decide by then you are happy to feed in public under a muslin and only want to express for a bottle for OH to feed, we soon discovered Mogster asnt a fan of bottles so I fed him each feed but with night feeds OH would wind him and settle him so I could snooze :thumbup: Also if OH gives a bottle you will need to express about the same time to maintain your supply.
> 
> Sounds complicated but it really isnt :nope: we found OH was more awake for the first night feed so I would feed Mogster then crash whilst he struggled to be awake for the second so he would stay awake whilst I fed to keep us company and then he would go to sleep whilst I winded and settled him.
> 
> Check out that book, it is an interesting read even before you have bubs!

Moggy, this is what I hope to do! To be honest I'm completely oblivious to all the different sterlisers etc. I've got my eye on a medela mini electric pump after your earlier recommendation so thanks! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy Birthday Jac!!!!! Whoo hoo!!! xxx


----------



## MrsMils

Moggy - I ordered the book from amazon yesterday, thanks! I hadn't realised that you aren't supposed to express straight away, I may well wait and get the pump after we've got cracking then. :thumbup:

Penguin, have a lovely party!! Shame about the weather, but I'm sure it isn't going to stop Jac taking his new wheels out for a spin! :happydance:

P&F - have you got a driving lesson today? I hope it goes well! I really don't know how you're doing it with these crazy hormones!


----------



## moggymay

Generally you only express early on if baby cant feed themselves eg SCBU or feeding issues, if that is the case you would likely still be in hospital anyway so express on their pumps - big double boobers! Once your supply is established you can express but at first only for giving to baby rather than storing so as not to upset the supply balance. The 6 week thing is not a rule but how long I found it took for my supply to settle enough to allow expressing to try a bottle, Mogster was tiny so likely if you have a 7.5lb or more baby the supply will sort quicker IYKWIM as they can feed more in one feed so dont feed quite as often. Mogster had to be fed every 3 hours day and night but only took maybe 2-3oz each time, bigger baby can go maybe 3-4 hourly as they can take more milk :thumbup:

Bear in mind you can always buy a second hand pump and then buy new parts for those which have been used by another IYKWIM eg used pump but new breast shield, valves, bottles etchttp://www.thehealthandbeautyshop.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/index/?q=medela&limit=all. Also if you express and want to freeze it buy bags from Boots and store in the bag as then you only need one bottle - we had three bottles to express into but the shop we bought from back then has since gone out of business, the link above is another similar one though. Microwave steriliser is fab for if you express as sooo quick, a big tub with a lid you can use as a cold water steriliser is convenient too so can expres early morning if you want to...

Sorry am waffling - preggo brain has kicked in :oops:


----------



## MrsMils

Thanks Moggy, thats awesome advice. I'll definitely look into getting a second hand one and then the new bits for it, the website you suggested has so much more stuff on it than the other ones I've found.


----------



## moggymay

Ur welcome :hugs:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Happy birthday to Jac!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

MrsMils - driving lesson last night - not great :dohh: think it's with having gone down to 1 lesson a week for a couple of weeks as we were busy, but got another one tomorrow and getting back onto two a week so hopefully will be okay :thumbup:

Driving DH's car tonight as well home from his nans. And instructor gave me the 'show me/tell me' questions last night so guess he is thinking I will be test ready at some point :haha:

Nearly had a builder crisis as they didn't seem to have done much yesterday.....but all cleared up now, one had to go into hospital (kidney probs :dohh:) and one had booked the day off - they are going to work late tonight to catch up so still hoping to be finished next week :thumbup:

Got tomorrow booked off yippeeeeeeeeeeeee so just got to get through today :haha: hope you are all well and your bubs - the ebay stuff has all gone way over my head as ebay scares me :rofl:


----------



## moggymay

ebay becomes a must once you are a mummy! :shrug:


----------



## MamaBird

Hi All!!

Happy Birthday Jac!!!! 

I can't comment much on the product you ladies talk about cause we don't have the same here in Canada. BUT I can say that I too have a medela mini electric. I've heard that it's a good one!? We shall see I guess!

xo


----------



## penguin77

Hello ladies :flower:

Jac's birthday has been a blast...we've all had a really good day.

We had a spin in the trike so all is good :thumbup:

Both me and hubby are exhausted though....i cant even muster anything to open my new britax pram box which arrived today...so i must be tired :haha:

Will do tomorrow though. :winkwink:

That's all for now....will post some birthday pics over the weekend.

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## Piperette

Happy brithday, Jac. :cake:


----------



## Piperette

Glad you all had a good day, Claire. :) Enjoy opening your box tomorrow.


----------



## moggymay

Pleased you had a great day with your boys :thumbup:

You have the excitement of the new pushchair tomorrow and likely the swing will come soon too. You'll have so many boxes Jac will think its his birthday week! Hopefully a bot of sunshine and you can make him a cardboard box tunnel/house combo with a cheerio picnic in it :yipee:

Look forward to the pics over the weekend, are you on FB?

Not much happening here today, took load of stuff to charity shop and tidied last few bits away in Moglets nursery, even blew up the sit me up cosy :oops: no doubt it will start to deflate by the time Moglet wants it but it looks so cute on the bed in there :happydance:

Backache now as a result of streamlining Mogsters toys and putting some away for our next lil man to use, house looking tidier though so all good, and hubby reckons he should be home by about 3pm tomorrow so means he can come to footie class with me and Mogster :wohoo:

Hope you are getting some good info re pumps Pip. And F&C any progress with OH re which buggy t go for? Did you join netmums?

Dede, Costgang, P&F, MrsM and Brig :hi: hope you have had a good day, BH weekend nearly here :yipee:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Nope, will probably wait until after the baby show :( x


----------



## MamaBird

Well ladies I had a fantastic day!!! On top of Thursday being like my Friday (I'm off every Friday) DH finally felt Bean kick this morning!!!!! It was so exciting!!!  I hope it happens more and more!

xox


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Yay Mama - it definitely will!!!!

People can sometimes see mine now - keep making people jump when they catch it out of the corner of their eye :rofl: so your bean will kick OH harder and harder I'm sure :haha:

Moggy nursery sounds bliss.......I am staring desperately towards the end of the build now as I want to be in my nursery :haha: Day off today but still a week to go on the house......so no toilet for me today (still a little bit open plan for me to pee while the builders work :winkwink:). Can hear them working away already.....and just waiting for my neighbour to come round and kick off.... :dohh:

So I may be around today as I am fairly confined to the lounge :haha: but have a driving lesson about 11ish. Drove DH's car last night....did clip a curb which traumatised me but determined to kick butt at lesson today :gun: looks sunny out. Hope you lovely lot have sun :flower:

26 weeks today eep! Do you all have ante natal classes by the way??


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yes we have joined the NCT class near us. Expensive but apparently worth every penny. Good luck with your lesson! X


----------



## moggymay

not for us this time around.....planning to do the hospital visit again though so Mogster has an idea of where he is going to meet Moglet, gonna ask MW on Tuesday at appt - should finally get preggo grant to :thumbup:

I moved up a box today :yipee: :wohoo: Its a proper baby in the box :haha:


----------



## moggymay

enjoy your driving lesson P&F - keep the neighbours onside as you may need em if you want a pee :dohh:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Wooo for box moving!!!

We were going to do NCT but she kept signing me up for the really long courses which basically run to past my due date and I just wasn't getting anywhere with her :dohh:

Luckily I asked at the hospital as they had forgotten to give me a form and they do some there......am just waiting to hear if I get one or not? :shrug:

Neighbours we're not attached to are lovely, and I am hoping to pee there :thumbup: Neighbours we are attached to are evil.......but I don't want them to have any cause to come round as I am now at the blunt stage of pregnancy where I'll tell her what I think of her :haha: :blush:

Hospital visit sounds good for mogster :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

just hope we can take him.....


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey to being in your last trimester Moggy! x


----------



## moggymay

pinkandfluffy said:


> Neighbours we are attached to are evil.......but I don't want them to have any cause to come round as I am now at the blunt stage of pregnancy where I'll tell her what I think of her :haha: :blush:

:rofl:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Builders have gone - which is good because I can pee without thinking they can hear or see me - but bad because we are losing time....... the main guy has kidney probs (sadly started at the beginning of our build - he was in hospital on first day of work :dohh:) so I've just packed him back off to the hospital as he was really struggling.......

On the brighter side, driving lesson went really well. Need to start thinking about when I want to do my test, and whether I can fit one in before bubs is due......:shrug:

(Evil neighbour came out while I was going on my driving lesson but I hopped in the car before she could harrass me for anything else :dohh:)

Hope you are all having a good day! I have to motivate myself to go back out to the bank :sleep:


----------



## MamaBird

P&F: Yay for 26 weeks!!! :happydance:

Moggy: Congrats on the box move!!! I can't believe how close to the end you are now!!!! :thumbup: So exciting!!

So yesterday I was so happy and ecited all day that after work I couldn't help but go shopping! hahaha! DH and I actually both went shopping it turns out but he went during the day as he was off. We both bought cute little outfits for Bean!! :cloud9: and I bought her little books all about colours! I am so excited! The pregnancy REALLY feels real now that DH felt her kick!

Btw...Happy 22 weeks Ann! I missed you yesterday! haha

xo


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Just wanted to share a picture of our new crib!!! My parents ordered it for us last week and it came in today so we went to pick it up! Changing table hasn't arrived yet.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B002A9IZ0Q/ref=dp_image_z_0?ie=UTF8&n=165796011&s=baby-products

What do you ladies think!??


----------



## MrsMils

Beautiful MamaB!! Its so exciting shopping isn't it?! :happydance:

P&F - I'm so glad the lesson went well, do you think you can fit in a test? Hope the builder gets better quickly so you can have your home back, any updated pictures?

WHY am I awake at this time again? This insomnia is getting ridiculous! I've finally got my energy back, but this is a little over the top, I'm awake for hours in the middle of the night every night at the moment... I was at work until 11pm and shattered, so why can't I sleep now??!!! :nope:


----------



## moggymay

Thats lovely Brig, what colour did you decide to go with for the nursery walls?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Mamabird the crib is *beautiful* I love it! :thumbup:

MrsMils - boooo for insomnia!!!! It is awful not sleeping :nope: I have always been pretty good at falling asleep anywhere but this bump is testing me :haha: I hope you get some good nights sleep soon :sleep:

So I am going to go online today and see when test booking is up to - I may try to fit on in sometime in June, going to see how many more lessons I can fit in perhaps before then when I book them next week........but if I don't do it beforehand then I think I'm finally determined enough to make sure I get it done asap after.........

Extension - electrician coming round today to do some bits, and we bought a dining table and chairs yesterday. We have a tiler coming on Tuesday to quote for the bathroom. Can't remember if you've seen it looking houselike from outside yet have popped one on. None of the indoor pics I can see on his camera look remotely houselike :haha: but I may go and take some better ones myself now!

Hope you ladies have lovely weekend plans? Weather looking good here :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







103_2969.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moggymay

Blue skies here - happy days!

Can see the perfect spot for the swing when bubs is older and the playhouse and the slide - not sure where the sandpit will go though.....


----------



## pinkandfluffy

It comes with built in sand pit :winkwink: :rofl: :rofl:

Can't find many of the rest of the garden pre-extension but we still have a good chunk left - have attached one which is not far off how it looked before we started the building work - we are losing most of the patio we had in so will have to have a rethink about what he wants to do with garden.

He has a new shed up at the back,and a greenhouse and is having a smaller veggie patch this year :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







103_2820.jpg
File size: 67.5 KB
Views: 1









101_2345.jpg
File size: 65.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moggymay

maybe a smaller sandpit would be more managable :rofl:


----------



## Piperette

Morning ladies,

Had an early night last night as I was absolutely exhausted. Feeling better today, so that's great. :)

Regarding my JL undersale: JL have the items back in stock, but I am not sure if the other store still has. And the other store have put their package up by £110 within the week. :growlmad: So, I'll see what happens, but am trying not to stress out about it.

The other problem with the JL undersale with the iCandy I think is that they only pricematch, if they and the other store have the items in store. I have found that a lot of shops don't actually stock the items, but order them in once you place your order. So the way I understand it is that JL wouldn't pricematch these shops' prices anyway. Do you agree?


----------



## Piperette

Moggy, I bought the book and can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## moggymay

Not sure Pip, we got lucky cos of Kiddicare being on our doorstep - have you tried House of Baby? It opened last weekend instore and online today...?

Hope you enjoy the book, I love it even now and have a dip in and out just because!


----------



## moggymay

Do any of you ladies have a need for a red mothercare all weather footmuff? We got it free when we bought a carrycot but we have footmuffs etc already so this one is kind of surplus to requirements so to speak. Free to whoever wants to pay the postage to get it! (Guess about £3.00 or £3.50)

Its this one....https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...1/278-2528817-4329034?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=core


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> Not sure Pip, we got lucky cos of Kiddicare being on our doorstep - have you tried House of Baby? It opened last weekend instore and online today...?

Looks like they don't do iCandy. Thanks anyway, Moggy. :winkwink:


----------



## moggymay

Dont give up we will find you a deal!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Brigitte!! Happy belated 22 weeks to you too and we have today moved up a box!! I love that you both bought outfits etc for your bean. It's amazing as it's slowly beginning to sink in that this is actually going to happen!! That crib is sooooo lovely!!! I can't wait to see a photo of it in the nursery!

MrsMils, you were up late. Is this getting to be the norm? 

Moggy, I'm going to have a look on the House of Baby website.. very exciting! And bless you for thinking of us with the footmuff! I wish we knew what we were doing pram wise so that I could know if we need it. You're so sweet!

I'm having such a good morning. On my way home from work on the train, Fishy was kicking away and we were playing games! Normally when I rub my belly he stops kicking but he was almost responding by kicking again. I could see my tummy move and everything. I just sat there laughing so everyone must have thought I was mad. I was then picked up from the station by my amazing DH who greeted me with a big bunch of flowers and a curry! This morning I've had a lovely lie in and cuddles with my dh and then my Next delivery arrived. I now have the most comfortable over the bump jeans!!! In an hour I'm off to get a new hair cut!! Oh and to top it off, my dh told me I need a treat so is going to either get me a spa treat or take me to the theatre!!! I love him so much!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## moggymay

oooh get a feet treat from the spa - feet and calf treatment for the preggo lady rocks!!!!!!

When are you going to the baby show?


----------



## Fish&Chips

We're going on the Sunday. Are you going? A foot rub would be nice although I'm incredibly tiggleish!!! I don't think I would cope!


----------



## moggymay

done right it doesnt tickle :nope:

We arent going to the baby show, we have everything already and if I went I would want to buy something, couldnt resist :shrug:

Have a lovely time though and report back all about it :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

now I want a footrub :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh maybe I will then! He might arrange for one when we're on holiday in June.

Just booked our tickets for the show and found a code for £10 each including a £2 donation to Wexham hospital which is where we plan to have little Fishy! x


----------



## moggymay

:thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

Hey everyone!! I'n sneaking on OHs laptop while he XBox's. I'm buying a new laptop on Monday so will be back properly VERRRY soon!! :thumbup:

In other news... my bestest, bestest friend in the world has just got her BFP! :yipee: :headspin: Everyone please send her lots of sticky dust, she has wanted a baby for so long and now our dreams of being preggo together is coming true!! :happydance:


Catch up time...
Ann I am sooooo jealous of your DH! Lucky you, enjoy your treats! I feel like such a scruff at the mo :(

Love the crib, Brig!! I got a bargain moses basket from a lady on here that I REALLY didn't need (as I have an Amby) but it's so lovely.

Lia you're doing great with the driving lessons and i'm very impressed with the commitment you've shown! I could never have learnt with my baby brain!!


----------



## Jetters

oh, and... 100 DAYS TO GO!!! Eeeeek!


I keep meaning to say, are you guys on fb? I've only got Lia and Brig I think x


----------



## costgang

hi all, mama that crib is sooo cute:thumbup: ive forgotten everything else:wacko::wacko: sorry:flower: im not going to work tonight as for some reason josh decided that at 3am he was going to wake and play til 6am, so no i am knackered and in a foul mood:growlmad: so i called in sick:dohh: he is asleep now so imight go and have a kip on the sofa:haha: 7 weeks til we go on holiday:happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Jetters I'm on FB... Ann Phipps and it's a photo of me at my wedding on a swing! x


----------



## penguin77

Hi ladies :flower:

Missed so much and my brain can't process it all at the minute.... :wacko:

Anyway here's some birthday pics...nothing exciting though...oh and one of this morning - we finally took Jac swimming (been meaning to go for ages) and he loved it!!! 

1st pic of b'day boy
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f323/pengiun77/P1010540.jpg
Opening a pressie...
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f323/pengiun77/P1010551.jpg
On the trike
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f323/pengiun77/P1010576.jpg
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f323/pengiun77/P1010577.jpg
B'day cake
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f323/pengiun77/P1010594.jpg
Eating B'day cake
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f323/pengiun77/P1010599.jpg
My little fish LOL
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f323/pengiun77/P1010607.jpg

It's a battle to get decent pics as he never sits still so these are a few of the half decent ones

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

AAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh he's so cute!!!! Thanks for sharing the photos Claire xxx


----------



## penguin77

Brigitte - Love the crib hun :thumbup:

Moggy - Hey hun...thanks for the footmuff offer...do you think it will fit on my britax? :shrug:

Ann - You are being being spoiled...i'm jealous. I would have loved to go to the baby show but we have nearly everything so hubby didnt want to go 
:cry: I know it makes sense though .....but dont tell him that :haha:

Costgang- Hi :hugs: Where are you going on holiday? You preggy brain doesnt remember :blush:

Yasmin - Happy 100 days to go :happydance::happydance:

Pip - Hope you can get a deal on the pram....i'm sure you will somhow or other :thumbup:

Lia - Extension looks cool...and it's all been done so quick :thumbup:

Lydia - Hope your sleeping improves hun :hugs::hugs:

I love my britax b-dual :thumbup: It's bigger than i thought but very light considering. I've had a play around the house and we're keeping it (have 2 inches to spare coming in through the front door...ahavent tried the carboot but i know we need a bigger car anyway so thats no issue) . Hubby wants to use the quinny till we need the double though as it is big for a single.....i did tell him we'd get more for the quinny if we sell now but he wants to keep it ...... so what can i do LOL So the b-dual is ebing stowed away till august.

Happy bank holiday wekend all.

xx


----------



## penguin77

Fish&Chips said:


> AAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh he's so cute!!!! Thanks for sharing the photos Claire xxx

He is isn't he (even though i'm biased :haha:)....he is the light of my life :cloud9: hubby a close 2nd :haha:

xx


----------



## costgang

we are going to primrose valley,haven site nr scarborough


----------



## moggymay

Claire am so sorry, footmuff has gone to a friend on FB - shes having a second in August and was looking for a red one to go on a double red maclaren. Wish I had two so you could have one too.

Jac looks so cute on his trike and so grown up, he is gonna love it all summer and bet you go out with the trike locally more than the buggy, I know we do!

How spooky too that Mogster has that shirt! I love it :thumbup: Jasper Conran isnt it? although we find it quite a snug fit :shrug: Mogster is a slim toddler and he is currently wearing it in 3-4!!!! :haha:

Bit annoyed as we waited around the house most of the day for a lady coming to collect the Quest and she didnt turn up! No phone call no email no nothing! Have relisted it now but bit annoying to waste the day! Got some gardening done but not the same :nope:

Gonna go hunt out Ann Phipps on a swing on FB :thumbup: Claire are you on FB? Pip? Costgang? Dede? Think I have found the rest of you...:shrug: Preggo brain is frustrating :dohh:

OMG! Yas tomorrow you are double figures then itll be 3rd tri before you know it, wow we are gonna have babies soon!!! :wohoo:


----------



## MamaBird

moggymay said:


> Thats lovely Brig, what colour did you decide to go with for the nursery walls?

Thanks Moggy! I can't wait to set it up!! We have decided on a colour that is called Mocha Cream. I don't have a link to show the exact colour, but I did find a link that shows a colour that is pretty close.

It's a colour in between Cafe Cubino and Havana Cream.

https://www.materials-world.com/paint-colors/pratt_and_lambert/color/pratt-and-lambert-color-04.htm

Ann: YAY for us moving up a box!!!!:happydance:

Claire: Your little one is so precious!!! Sooo cute!!

Hi ladies!!

xo


----------



## moggymay

just checked out the colours and am thinking it will look fab with the crib :thumbup: Cant wait to see what bedding etc will go on the crib now - hint hint :winkwink:


----------



## Piperette

Ladies, I'm probably one of the last ones not to be on Facebook. :blush:

Thanks everyone for your hopes that a deal will come along for us.

MamaBird, love the crib and the colour for the nursery. We have that colour on one of the walls in the living room and the bedroom and our bed is a very similar colour to the crib. :thumbup:

Claire, wee birthday Jac is so cute.

Costgang, holiday sounds good.

Two days ago I could feel the LO kicking, so asked OH to put his hand on. So he started talking to the little guy and he kept kicking and responding to him. :cloud9:


----------



## Fish&Chips

How lovely Pip!!

Moggy, it appears one of your friends on FB is friends with one of mine! katie Raven knows my old uni friend Karen Stevens! x


----------



## moggymay

I worked with Katie when i lived in Leicester. They do say a chain of only a maximum of 6 people link us all.....!

Lovely wedding pics :thumbup:


----------



## costgang

:nope: not on facebook, never got into it, i had this friend, and she was obsesses with it,put me right off


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Pip that is lovely! Mine is a monkey, I swear when he knows DH is there he lays perfectly still and kicks as soon as he moves :rofl:

Claire - thank you for sharing the pics looks like a lovely day!!! Oh and yay for the britax :thumbup:

Costgang - most of my childhood/teen holidays were at Primrose Valley!!!!!! Can't say I've been for ooof 10 years now maybe but we certainly enjoyed it then and my little bro always loved it they usually do so much for LO's! :thumbup:

AFM had a lovely eve last night out with friends for a meal, and DH working today so I am stuck in waiting for The Return of the Electrician (he is a Muppet......but one of the builders not our own :dohh:) and weather looking grey.

Also MIL gave us the money for the pram last night which is so lovely of them, considering we are also taking over their entire house with our stuff while the build is going on.....I said she should use it as storage payment :haha:

So now I am a bit stuck for what to do with today......can't do much in the way of housework....as I have only got two rooms :haha: I am also wondering if baby has moved, as I am feeling thuds lower down again (and they feel a bit more muffled and have swapped sides too :haha:)???

Still over the moon that it's bank holiday and I have tomorrow off :happydance: aren't we all racing away with these days now......eep I can't believe we will have babies soon......was strange out with friends last night....one said "We're going on holiday in August.....and you'll be having your baby" :haha:

Ann I love your fb wedding pic and moggy I'm guessing yours is mogster??? Adorable!!!!!

Hope you are all good?


----------



## costgang

:thumbup:thanks pink, we went there last year, mon to fri with the sun newspaper, but there was loads to do and we didnt do it all, we booked at the time and got a really good deal


----------



## penguin77

Hi..... :flower:

Moggy - No worries about the footmuff hun...dont even know if it would have fit anyway :hugs: I know what you mean about the shirt .....Jac is a big boy and the shirt is small for him and it's size 18-24 :haha: .we might get another 1-2 wears out of it....seems a waste :cry:

Pip/Brig/Lia - Thanks for the lovely comments. :hugs:

Costgang - Haven is great fro kids...cant wait to go when Jac is older :thumbup:

I am on facebook.....i nosey more than post though :blush:
I'm Claire Louise Jones....there will probably be thousands of us...but the pic is one from our wedding of me/jac/hubby.
I will hunt down Ann as a friend first as i can't remember other peoples full names...you may find me if she accepts my friend request :winkwink:

Don't know what to do today...weather is sunny but bitterly cold here...so dont fancy the zoo or a park nearby as i think it'll be too cold to be out too long.....any ideas.... :shrug:

xxx

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

You found me!! x


----------



## penguin77

Yep......i also foiund Lia....i think :blush:

Hope you wanted to be found :haha:

xx


----------



## Piperette

Morning everyone,

Sunday today and although the weather is not great, I'm happy as I am feeling a lot better and more relaxed today. Plus tomorrow is Bank Holiday, so we are off work. Means that there won't be any swimming tomorrow, but the good news is there is another class during the week, so I will attend that one when there is none on Mondays. 

Grandparents have given us money to buy this little beauty: https://www.johnlewis.com/230825456/Product.aspx
What do you think? I have not tried this particular one in the shop, but a similar one and it was so comfy.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Happy to be found Claire yes it's me! :thumbup:

And Pip that is to die for.......I would *LOVE* one....I always gaze longingly at it's cheaper counterpart in Ikea - can't see DH giving in to me on that one :haha:


----------



## Piperette

pinkandfluffy said:


> Happy to be found Claire yes it's me! :thumbup:
> 
> And Pip that is to die for.......I would *LOVE* one....I always gaze longingly at it's cheaper counterpart in Ikea - can't see DH giving in to me on that one :haha:

It's a really good price though, don't you think? The other Dutailier chairs are quite a bit more expensive, usually the footstool is around £120 on its own.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oh definitely, cheapest I've seen them from 'familiar' firms (like babies r us) is maybe £300 and they don't look half as nice as that one either.


----------



## moggymay

P&F check out your local netmums or even kiddicare they have this one:https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...displayA_165_10751_-1_14053_16199_10001_14053 we had one for Mogster but sold it on our local netmums a few weeks back

Looks good Pip, it will come flat pack so you might find a bargain online if you google it, added funds for the buggy then...?


----------



## costgang

we always go with haven:winkwink: i am not very happy today:growlmad: i have found 2 ,yes 2 grey hairs, time to get the hair dye out i think, never had them before, must be the stress of going back to work, talking of work, im only doing 3 nights, oh has kids apart from every other sat, he is having them next week, them for the next 3 its meant to be my mum, she was going to have them last night, but she has just got out of hospital,had a breakdown and we decided she wouldnt cope, hence i rang in sick, so ive decided i will work next sat then thats it for me:happydance: so going on the i will only have 9 nights left to work:haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Of course Claire!! :hugs:

Pip, my sister loves hers so I think it's a great buy.

Costgang, I found a grey hair yesterday but tbh I often find one every so often so I'm sure it's nothing to worry about.. just yet anyway!

What do you ladies thank about the Quinny Buzz 3 wheeler? We have been leant a Quinny pram which we will use as a mosses basket and a friend has an unused maxi cosi car seat we can borrow and the Quinny base will fit both of these things on. We've seen some on ebay going for under £100 so are very tempted. Obviously we want to try out the icandy etc but it's very tempting to get a whole system for such a good price! x


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone!! 

Pengin - THE cutest photos of Jac, he's gorgeous, looks like he liked the trike!!

Right, I've found a couple of you on Facebook (I hope its you guys anyway!), I'm there as Lydia Snaith if anybody wants to find me! :hugs:

Pip - don't worry, we'll find you a good deal. Did you ring BabyBoodle and see what they were charging now? Please let me know if you'd like that written quote. I'm keeping an eye on ebay etc for you as there have been a couple of new ones on there. There was a new one for sale on gumtree or something, but it was in Scotland! I don't really get the JL pricematch stuff, thats very annoying.

P&F - house is looking fab, I bet you can't wait! 

Its my birthday tomorrow but DH has got to work all day, so I'm going out with my sister and her little boys to a farm/windmill/craft-fair tomorrow afternoon and then to my parent's house for cake - yummy! Then hopefully DH will be free to spend the day with me on Tuesday, I'd really like to go for a picnic, but I don't think the weather is going to be good enough for that :growlmad:

I'm still not sleeping, its driving me completely nuts, I go to sleep for about an hour and then wake up again for the next 4 or 5, absolutely nothing will send me back to sleep until I get so stupidly tired that I drift off.

I hope everyone is having a lovely bank holiday weekend! :flower:


----------



## moggymay

doesnt Claire have a Quinny?


----------



## Fish&Chips

I think she said she was selling one but she's quite far from me. x


----------



## moggymay

there was one on south bucks netmums April 12th £150 for everything, footmuff, carrycto, mozzie shield etc included :thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's a great price, especially with the Maxi cosi base! I think anything over £100 we will wait until after the baby show but it's useful to know those sort of bargains exist. I think the one I'm watching on ebay will go for over £100 so that solves that one! x


----------



## moggymay

Just think you can get a bargain at the baby show and make us all jealous that you got to go! Wish we could justify it but cant unfortunately, especially as want to buy mogster his first bike a bit early, we were planning it as a birthday pressie but would be nice to get it sooner so he can have the fun of using it before moglet arrives!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Well as we're going on the Sunday, if you hear of any bargains from ladies going before me, let me know and I'll get it for you x


----------



## moggymay

you might even get end of sale bargains :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

Found you on FB Lydia, Happy Birthday for tomorrow! :flower: :hugs: :cake:


----------



## Fish&Chips

moggymay said:


> you might even get end of sale bargains :thumbup:

ooohh I hope so!


----------



## Piperette

MrsMils, they quoted me Peach Stroller £480.00, Carrycot £148.50, Footmuff £67.50. Is that what they quoted you? Can't remember and am too lazy too look back all the pages to find it. :blush:

I don't think Babyboodle hold any stock either though and only order when you place your order.

Thanks for keeping your eyes open for us, MrsMils. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMils

Yes Pip, thats what they quoted me (although I didn't ask about the footmuff (anything for Autumn/Winter I'm ordering at a later date to try and spread the cost!!)):blush:. It was still a LOT cheaper than JL though. I think I'm going to the shop on Wednesday, or the week after, so I'll ask them when I'm there about stock. I know they had the icandy peach parasol in stock as I'm planning on buying it as a little present to myself!!

Ann - I was hoping to go to the baby show, but can't convince DH to come with me, might try and persuade my sister, I'm just trying to work out how long it will take me to drive there - I think it might be a very long day... Chair looks great, and very cheap too! :thumbup:

Thanks everyone that accepted me/found me on fb!! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lydia, you are more than welcome to hook up with us if you fancy going on the Sunday.

Well the Quinny we were looking at went for more than £100 but although I've found another my dh is being sensible and saying we should wait. I know he's right. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yas, hope you're ok. Just seen your status on FB. x


----------



## MrsMils

Grr - why am I awake at this silly hour (and have been for the last two)?! Is this natures way of preparing me??!! :hissy:

Thanks Ann, I'll let you know if I plan to go - it would be lovely to stop and have a cuppa with someone!


----------



## moggymay

Happy Birthday MrsM! its bubs' way of sharing your birthday with you! :cake:

Yas hope you sort stuff out with OH bout that holiday! We're here if you want to chat :hugs:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Argh I can't remember half of what I just read now :haha:

Lydia - Happy birthday!!!

F&C - everyone who has a quinny seems to be over the moon with it :thumbup: we were going to get one, until we found that you couldn't collapse it with the seat unit in (the regular seat unit not the big carrycot obv) but other than that we played with it a lot and liked it :thumbup:

Yas - hope everything is okay?? And :dust: to your friend too what excellent news!!!!

Everyone - hope you have a nice and/or relaxing Bank Hol Monday planned! I may clean the fridge...........rock and roll :rofl:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy Birthday Lydia!! x


----------



## Piperette

Happy Birthday, MrsMils. :cake:


----------



## Jetters

Hey everyone- I have a new laptop! Wooooop! So excited as it's fricking gorgeous and swanky and just what I wanted. So I'm back! :happydance: and at 26 weeks SO close to third tri!!! :yipee:

As for OH... well- basically he booked a holiday to Spain back in Jan before we got back together, with his ex and her new partner. They go in June. I could possibly have dealt with this (and the jealousy i'm wracked with) IF he had actually told me about it before NOW... it's been 2.5 months and he's only just confessed it! He was worried about upsetting me (eye roll). We have had marathan talks and we're going to be ok but it has been a rocky and upsetting weekend. 

*sigh*


----------



## Jetters

Oooh Lydia happy birthday, hope you are feeling fabby and being suitably spoilt :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yasmin, that is awful, you poor thing. Is he still going? How far gone will you be when/if he goes? x


----------



## Jetters

Yep he's still going. It's all booked and paid for. I'll be 7 months when he goes :(

To be entirely fair, we broke up in November... and then I found out I was pregnant. We only got back together a few months ago and things have been pretty perfect since then- better than EVER but this has thrown a real ouchie into the works.


----------



## penguin77

Hello....

I've also forgoten what I just read :wacko:

Yas - Huge hugs hun.......:hugs: glad you managed to sort everything.
:happydance::happydance:for being on the verge of 3rd tri :happydance:

Lia- Hope the fridge is rocking :haha:

Lydia - Happy birthday hun :happydance::happydance: Hope some sleep comes your way tonight :hugs:

Ann - I do have a Quinny but hubby want to keep using it till the baby arrives anyway...and as you say your probably too far. Oh....and to be honest i love and hate my Quinny. But i think you'll have bugs with every buggy you get.. i know i have. Up unitl the baby is apporx 6 months old i think its great on the whole. But then it does become a pain as the seat unit is separate and it's heavy to push....that's why i have a maclaren quest in the car boot! 
One thing for sure...i will never buy another pram with air filled tyres (puncture on a shopping weekend)....and possibly stay away from a 3 wheeler too as it's a pain going down curbs sometimes (that could also be a 4 wheel bug too though :shrug:). But that's me LOL . I know ive slated it but i would probably still give it 4 out of 5 and it is a decent buggy:thumbup:

Moggy/Brig/Pip - Hi :flower:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's really great advice Claire, thanks. You actually mentioned a few things we were worried about. I think we'll just carry on with our research and take it from there. We got a bit excited by the prospect of getting everything for such little money but at the end of the day we would much prefer to spend more money and get something we can use for a few years. x


----------



## moggymay

F&C - have you consdiered finding a streety on ebay? The covers are entirely washing machine washable on a delicate wash and you do see them come up with carrycot included for around £100. Seat can face forwards and backwards and it folds with the seat on :thumbup: You can even use the carrycot in the car for longer journeys as they have car clips available - some even have them included on ebay...https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Bebe-confort..._BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item3eff635a11
They are light to push - we tested one in Kiddicare as we have the same carrycot on our loola, admittedly they cant be made into a double but depending how close together you have them you may not need a double....? The above link ends today but there are others on thee - this looked a bargain though...


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Yas - sounds a very strange situation :dohh: tis hard I guess if it was pre-booked but hope you kicked his butt for taking so long to mention it - men!!!!!! :dohh:

My builder is coming out of hospital tomorrow and has a big team coming to the house today to push on with the work, phew!

And baby is back to his wriggling self after a little trip to hospital yesterday to see why the lazy sod hadn't moved in a few days :dohh:

And I am back in work after 4 lovely long days off, booooooooooooo!!!!

Morning everyone :flower:


----------



## moggymay

did they say why bubs hadnt moved?

Hope work isnt too stressful for you today and tha the builders have anice surprise waiting when you get home!

:hi: everyone else


----------



## Jetters

I just saw your fb message Lia... must have been scary! I've had a few freak outs where Bean hasn't been moving, but I guess it's all just positions and stuff :hugs:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> did they say why bubs hadnt moved?
> 
> Hope work isnt too stressful for you today and tha the builders have anice surprise waiting when you get home!
> 
> :hi: everyone else

Nope :nope: just said sometimes they move into a position where you can't feel them as much.....he has been back more how he was now though. But it sort of feels more 'muffled' if that makes sense, so I guess maybe he has moved and so am not feeling it as strongly for that reason? HB was good and strong and she just said if it happens again just go up and don't feel like I can't as I've already been once...

We are debating a private scan as well now.....though tbh I don't know how much of that is influenced by the worry yest, DH seems up for it now though :shrug:

Builders going to be going nuts on the house apparently he has got loads coming in - am hoping for good things :haha:


----------



## moggymay

we got told about the 10-12 movements thing when we worried with Mogster, the other one that we found made him move was to prop yourself up on the bed with pillows and read a book for 10 minutes then rub your bump and 9/10 times bubs will respond :shrug: if bubs doesnt respond try a cold drink and it that doesnt work and youre worried then call the MW/hospital and they will advise

Cant wait to see bathroom pics :thumbup:

Off to MW this PM so hoping she will give me an idea as to how bubs is measuring, feel huger than with Mogster but might be psychological :shrug: Get mat grant for too so can pay off mattress and swing :haha:


----------



## Jetters

I really recommend babybond if there are any near you... they are cheap and SUCH good service and gorgeous photos, too :)


BTW I finally got to open my changing bag and oh gosh, what a joke was that box!!! You could have fit five bags in there :rofl: but opening it with all the wrapping paper and ribbon was lovely... I'm in love :cloud9: and very glad I bought it (although I would never have bought it for full price! I still can't believe I paid this much for it!!!).


----------



## Jetters

Lucky you moggy, I can't wait for my grant *eye roll*

I have had a few days where movements have felt much less/muffled than usual, but as long as I still feel him I don't panic. Other days he wallops so hard it knocks the wind out of me- I even had him flicking the tv remote up and down on my belly the other day :rofl:

And Lia, definitely listen to the MW when she says don't hesitate to go back if you're worried... it is what they are there for after all. There is a terribly sad thread in second tri at the moment about a woman who felt not right, and lost her baby yesterday. Obviously I don't think for a second that will happen to you BUT I do think having your mind reassured will only be a good thing if you're worrying :hugs:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Thanks guys - will def not hesitate to go back if it happens again. Am starting to feel like a jinx tbh, another friend who was pregnant has just had her 12wk scan and baby had not grown past 6wks......this is the third friend this has happened to (two would have been due with me) and I just feel terrible for being one of the lucky ones if that makes sense????

will have a look at them Yas cheers :thumbup: I think DH is definitely more convinced now and fancies one!!!


----------



## penguin77

Lia - Glad bubs was ok :hugs: I had a scare when expecting Jac around 23 weeks and tried all sorts including the mega cold drink.....i phoned my midwife and she agreed to check me out even though she was finishing her shift and had been working all night.....she used the doppler and found him straight away :dohh: After her chechup Jac didnt stop moving from then on...i think they like to test us....if in doubt always check it out :hugs:

Yas - I can confrim that the bag is great...ive used mine a few times now and it does the job and more.... a lot better than the one i had and i actually feel blooming gorgeous now:haha:

Ann - Glad my views help.....but remember they're just my views :winkwink:

Moggy- Hi hun...you ok? I love the profile pic of mogster....he is adorable :cloud9:

Well i had my midwife apptmt this morning. All was good. I got some bounty packs so some freebies....the small sudocrem are a godsend for the changing bag :winkwink:
Oh and i asked her about the HIP grant......as i wasnt seeing her till 28 weeks after today.....so she filled it in today for me and post dated it to 25 weeks.....how cool is that...so i have my form ready...so i'll send it off in 2 weeks time :thumbup:

xx


----------



## penguin77

23 weeks today :happydance::happydance:

Doing this gets boring every week i know.... but i can't help it:haha:

xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Claire - your midwife is clearly much nicer than most that is good about the HIP grant :haha:

Just had the tiler round to quote...........DH may be putting in some more Sunday shifts :haha:


----------



## moggymay

Have form will spend! :thumbup: Go get your mattress! Well Jacs!

Got my form today too, no hospital visit for Mogster at the moment, only essential visits to the maternity bits but she will review and let me know at next appt.

No wonder am feeling huge, Moglet is measuring 2 weeks ahead at the moment and she is starting to agreee we may have another early one on our hands, next appt is 1st June then at least once a fortnight after that...maybe another scan depending how he measures next time...

Got bloods next week and got my form today so its in the post already :wohoo: shame I spent it on a mattress and a swing :dohh:

Wondering if we may qualify for the surestart grant if we wait til after Moglet arrives? Apparently you only have to get some higher rate tax credit to qualify and the threshold goes way up once you have a child under 1 in the household....maybe we will get an extra boost, not hopeful but got the form and will see what happens with the tax credit malarkey once he is actually here, might be a bonus that pays for the buggy:thumbup:

What tiles did you go for Lia? I love bathrooms, aft5er kitchens theyre the nicest rooms in the house I think :shrug:

Claire yup thats my Mogster - there are a few pics of him on there, need to do some more up to date ones really mbut although have them on the harddrive I never seem to get round to uploading them :nope: Especialy now he has started having no nap and getting up at 6am!!! Bedtime at 7.30 leaves me knackkered and ready for bed by 10pm, all good practice for when Moglet comes....

Any news re buggy Pip/F&C?

:hi: everyone else hope you are doing ok? x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Moggy, I've never even heard of one of those prams!! lol. Oh dear. I'll keep an eye open for them at the show. Thanks hun.

Lia, you must have been so worried. Glad the little one is ok.

Happy 23 weeks Claire!

:hi: everyone else! x


----------



## penguin77

Lia - I do know that i'm lucky to have a great midwife....never did i think she'd offer to post date it......my face must have been a picture :haha:

Moggy - The mattress has been ordered :thumbup: I wanted a silentnight one but they we're so expensive in places. I managed to find one on little amigos for £97...and then by pure fluke found 10% discount.....so it's costing £87 approx which is £28 cheaper than kiddicare which is a massive saving.:happydance: so ordered that today and the grant can pay for it :haha:
I dont post much pics on facebook...only the basics....i have a fear of some [email protected] using my photos, namely Jac's iykwim. But i also need to put some recent pics on there too. :hugs:

Ann - Thanks hun :hugs:

It might be useful for somebody..... on www.littleamigos.co.uk there's a 10% discount code "birthday" which i think runs till next week sometime. Check it out incase prams or any baby stuff are cheaper especially with the code. I managed to save £28 pound on a mattress.....£115 in kiddicare and £87 there with discount :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oooh will have a look at that - mattress shopping :thumbup:

Moggy - tiles are an enigma. I love bathrooms too - we are using the tiler that came as Ash was happy with him and he's off to pick out some tiles tonight (probably without me as I have another driving lesson). So I will let you know what we end up with :rofl: but I have steered him in the right direction (I hope) of beiges and natural colours......:haha: Measuring two weeks ahead sounds sort of exciting?

Absolutely exhausted today.......oh and we did book a 4d scan :blush: might get a few less apples out of that HIP grant than I thought............:blush:

This is a good thread ladies you are bargain savvy people. Maybe I will give in and have a go at ebay properly one day :haha:


----------



## moggymay

or let us know what you are looking for and we can spend for you! You too will soon love ebay and netmums etc. Baby stuff is like a new car, you take it home and washi it ready for baby and it has lsot half the value - monetary anyway!

For apples though I would recommend your local market or come shake our apple tree in September :thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

What a great midwife Claire, lucky you!!!

And i'm still not bored of weekly milestones, every Monday is a great day for me!!!!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> or let us know what you are looking for and we can spend for you! You too will soon love ebay and netmums etc. Baby stuff is like a new car, you take it home and washi it ready for baby and it has lsot half the value - monetary anyway!
> 
> For apples though I would recommend your local market or come shake our apple tree in September :thumbup:

Funny you should mention that - we have a few trees DH is growing in the garden and I suspect one may be apples!

Guess I need a mattress for the cotbed and one for the moses basket....that is probably next on the list :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

can recommend the mothercare ones :thumbup: for the cot bed they do a sprung one with a zip off cover (for those wet beds) for 99 but join their club and you get 10% off:thumbup: the pocket sprung one is 150 but 135 if you join the club... Mogster has pocket sprung and Moglet has the sprung cos he will be in it less time Im guessing...


----------



## moggymay

just seen on another thread Jetters had a fall and hasnt felt baby move since, she is currently waiting for a scan, will update soon as see/hear more.

Thinking of you and your little man Yas :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh no!!!!! I really hope she and the baby are ok!!!!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Sorry i am a rotten bump buddy just been in a driving lesson - she had a dizzy spell and fell over, and asked them to just check the heartbeat as she hadn't felt him since - the hospital said its policy to have a scan after 24wks.

Just (as I'm typing!!!!) had update from her and he is fine - she is just having blood pressure checked but baby is okay.

Phew!!!! These babies are keeping us on our toes.........:hugs:


----------



## moggymay

:wohoo: well done baby Jetters :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

just noticed I have 2 fat ladies days to go :rofl:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

:rofl: I feel like two fat ladies at the mo, fatty baby really in the way of driving lessons!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thank goodness for that!!!! 

2 fat ladies days??? Eh?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I think I have also moved boxes! :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

88!

:yipee: for box moving!


----------



## Fish&Chips

moggymay said:


> 88!
> 
> :yipee: for box moving!

LOL!!!! :haha:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Yas home now too :thumbup:

AFM I have come home from driving lesson (went well :thumbup:) to delicious jambalaya cooked by DH and he is now slaving in the kitchen preparing tomorrow nights dinner............he is really rocking my socks :haha:


----------



## penguin77

Yas - Glad you're both ok hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## Piperette

Glad you're both okay, Yas. Take care of yourself and your little one. :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

Thanks everyone- we're alright thank goodness! Scary fall due to dizziness and landed on bump :( have a ouchie knee and low blood pressure but otherwise all good. And I really quite liked the midwives and the delivery suite, so that's good. 

Garry has just cooked me a yummo dinner and I am STUFFED- Deffo a fat lady here!! So night night girlies and thanks for all your good wishes xxx


----------



## MamaBird

Yas!!! Phew!!! Thank goodness everything is good with you and baby!!!

xo


----------



## Piperette

Morning ladies,

Just back from the polling station :thumbup: and off to work in a minute. Anyone else voting today?


----------



## moggymay

we have postal votes so did it last week :thumbup:

:hi: Pip, :hi: everyone

Yas - hope you are well rested and feeling a bit better? How is bubs this morning? x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

:thumbup:Will be heading down to vote after work methinks.

How are you all doing? Hope you and bubs are good today Yas :thumbup:

I am positively dead on my feet this morning so think I will go to bed as soon as I get home :rofl: luckily DH cooked ahead for tea tonight so all I have to do is put it in the oven!

:flower:


----------



## moggymay

me too P&F - Im shattered and OH left at 6.30am today for a long day away, meeting down south somewhere :wacko: Mogster got up as he left and my eyes are on stalks already. Guess what Mogster wants to do? Play tools!!! He is currently hammering away at his work bench and my head is going in time with it :nope: Just want to curl up with a heat pack on my sore back and go back to bed - fat chance as OH isnt due home til after Mogster goes to bed :dohh:

Rant over. Look Im in a good mood honest :haha:


----------



## Jetters

All good today so far- woke up to a thump so my day started with a smile!! Although hospital did say to rest for two days as there is a 'risk period' after a fall so will be having a lazy day around the house today. 

I postal voted too, and hope everyone else is. :)

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oh moggy what a monkey........I can envisage us having nice noisy toys like that........DH loves his tools and workbench :haha:

Yas - hooray for thump :happydance: he will be kicking you black and blue again in no time :haha: but def rest up :thumbup:

Halfway through the day...........come on home time.......:haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy 23 weeks Brigitte!!!

I'm going to vote after work. I got a funny email the other day from my inlaws. They wrote a whole A4 pages preaching to us about the importance of voting and that I would be letting down the women who have fought for my vote in the past, if I didn't vote. A little bit condesending?? You have to laugh!

Glad you and the bub are doing well today Yas xx


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Rest rest rest (as much as you can till mogster is off to bed tonight) :hugs::hugs:

Yas - Rest rest rest for you too :thumbup:

Brrig - Happy 23 weeks :happydance:

Lia - Glad the driving lessons are going good.....have a test date yet?

Pip- Hi hun :hugs:

Ann - Slightly condesending i agree :haha: Try to ingnore stuff like that....easier siad than done as i know it would have wound me up like hell :haha:

Also done my vote :thumbup: Is it weird that me and hubby vote differently :dohh: He's set in his ways but i go with what i feel/gut instinct about what's gone in the last prime minister term. 

Anyway glad i'm off till Monday now.....work is starting to pi55 me off so cant wait to go on leave. Hubby will be working this weekend though :cry:

Not looking forward to next Thursday as Jac is due for his meningitis booster jab and i'll be taking him alone, as hubby wants to keep most of his hols post paternity leave when #2 gets here.
He's also due for the MMR next month so i hope that one lands on when hubby is on a late shift :blush:
After these 2 lots at least we're done for a while.

Moggy - Do the jabs go in the arm instead of leg once they are year old?

xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Ann - that is crazy :haha: plus I would have to pretend I didn't vote just to get a reaction :rofl:

Claire - debating 25th June, going to see instructor on Saturday and see how many lessons we can get in before then. I've nearly had 25 hours now. I will be 34wks pregnant by then though..........am I nuts???? As for voting - I think you are doing right hun, have never understood there are soooo many people who vote in a set way though :shrug:

Less than 2 hours til I can escape work...........tic toc!


----------



## penguin77

Lia- "Am i nuts" .... probably :haha: You should be ok hun....the bump can get in the way a bit the later on you drive...but i ended up driving up until my waters broke at 39+4. If i'm honest though.....driving did become a chore around 36-37 weeks as it gets uncoomfortable.... mainly getting in and out of the car as you ahve the stereeing wheel as an extra obstacle :wacko:. So get the test done sooner rather than later...34wks sound ok though :thumbup:

xx


----------



## MamaBird

Thanks Ann!!
And Happy 23 Weeks to you too!!! Only a few more weeks and then maybe I will stop worrying so much about viability and preterm labour...but then I would probablt just find something else to worry about.
This pregnancy is really making me neurotic!! lol!

xo


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Aye, have heard about 36 week tired / forgetful / lack of concentration so am hoping to get it in asap........will depend if he can fit me in enough extra lessons as am really stuck with work to do it any other time :haha:


----------



## moggymay

Claire - unfortunately not but they get better at bribing them IYKWIM - they have the buttons or whatever handy and distract them with those, Mogster I usually take yoghurt flakes or white choc buttons or something to give him to focus attention away from the jabs. 

I am even starting to think its not so much that the early ones hurt but that they are a little undignified and unsettling for baby - you turn up they pull down your trews and stab you in the leg - how would we feel :dohh: I think one of the multi jabs has a stinging sensation but am not sure if that is the meningitis or not.

Back is agony now, Mogster had a nap for 40 min ON MY LAP!!! Very cute watching him snooze but very uncomfortable as hes getting heavy. Ah well only 4 hours til bedtime and OH should be back after that so I can have a soak in the bath....

25 June sounds a fab day for a driving test, its summer xmas day after all and Santa will look favourably on you then cos he sint so busy :haha: Defo sooner rather than later as manouverability gets harder then - I only made 35 weeks and that was an interesting sight getting in and out of the car - particularly in car parks :wacko: fortunately we now can use the aby spaces cos we have mogster. 

OMG!!! Just realised we are getting our Dash delivered on summer xmas day :yipee:

Yawn yawn - am tired so off to grab a juice - bit of fruit sugar should wake me up ..... I hope! Then gonna take Mogster to the park to use up some energy....we introduced the naughty bag today and he has done so well with the concept he deserves a treat so might feed the duckas again to - even though we only have fresh bread - ducks will have to be quick cos it doesnt float! 

Thanks for being brilliant preggo buddies, makes this getting fat lark much easier :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

Hi everyone :hi:

Hope you are all okay. I'm okay, but I feel a bit bad as I had a huge pot of creamy coleslaw and potato salad for my lunch and I bet it had hundreds of calories. :cry:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Piperette said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> Hope you are all okay. I'm okay, but I feel a bit bad as I had a huge pot of creamy coleslaw and potato salad for my lunch and I bet it had hundreds of calories. :cry:

I have managed to make my brain forget what calories are :haha: and must admit I don't seem to be piling on as much as I thought (I think!! :haha:)

sounds a lovely treat anyway don't beat yourself up - baby will want to have sampled a variety of foods and flavours!

Plus.....gotta be veg in the coleslaw right? :haha:


----------



## Piperette

Good point, P&F. Thanks for making me feel better.


----------



## Fish&Chips

P&F, that's what we plan to do! Going to say tomorrow 'yes we plan to vote' and see what reaction we get!

Pip, I laugh in the face of calories!! I'm eating so much crap, but hey ho it makes me happy!


----------



## moggymay

coleslaw is at least 2 of your 5 a day :rofl:


----------



## penguin77

I second moggy :thumbup: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Moggy - Thanks for the jab info....at least i'm prepared now......pants down and choccy buttons at the ready :haha: I agree that its the situation rather than the jab that upsets them......i'll just have to be a big girl and make sure my little boy is ok :thumbup:
Sorry...what's a naughty bag? :blush:
Oh..and hope you're already runnign your bath...:hugs:

Ann - That's a great one....I can already see their faces drop :rofl:

I forgot to mention......my pandora bracelet has broken :cry: A combination of poor workmanship and an over eager hubby :dohh:
The clasp at one end was out of alignment a fair bit....so i phoned up the company and they said for me to send it to them and they'd get pandora to check it out and probably fix it. So in trying to get the charms off...one got stuck.....tried a few times to get it off to no avail....in the end i got hubby to look at it when he got home from work.....he must have used brute force in the end and ended up makign a mess of the snake like links at the end of the bracelet.....:dohh: Now i cant send it up...so i think he's goign to buy me a new one tomorrow :happydance: Well...he better LOL

xx


----------



## moggymay

Mogster having a phase of being a little sh1t on occasion and we are trying to get him to realise if he does somehting there is a consequence, naughty bag is a bag which he puts his toys in if he is naughty...he gets a warning if he is doing something naughty or dangerous, he then gets a second warning with the threat of his current fave toy/the toy he is playing with going in the bag and the third time it goes in the bag!

He gets the bag emptied in the morning when he has had his breakfast so not gone forever :nope:

Today he lost one toy for constantly licking it - he was playing on the floor with it then licking it, he lost a car for bashing the cat with it and he lost a spiderman figure for kicking Mummy. Not bad really and he had no timeouts at all :thumbup:

Not in the bath yet as OH only just home and Mogster isnt asleep yet - he keepas shouting more music please cos he wants the mobile music box winding again - he doesnt have the mobile anymore but still wants the music

Ann tell them you plan to vote Monster Raving Loony on polling day next thursday - that should get a reaction :rofl:

Claire hope hubby comes through with a new bracelet! I took my watch etc off when was in hospital having mogster and have never put it back on :nope: have one simple gold bracelet and three rings and thats it :shrug: When I started reading I thought hubby had pulled it off in a moment of passion :winkwink:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Claire how annoying about your bracelet. I know one of the pandora sales reps although we haven't spoken in a little while so if hubby doesn't treat you, let me know and I'll ask her for some help. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good plan Moggy!


----------



## penguin77

:rofl::rofl:


moggymay said:


> Mogster having a phase of being a little sh1t on occasion and we are trying to get him to realise if he does somehting there is a consequence, naughty bag is a bag which he puts his toys in if he is naughty...he gets a warning if he is doing something naughty or dangerous, he then gets a second warning with the threat of his current fave toy/the toy he is playing with going in the bag and the third time it goes in the bag!
> 
> He gets the bag emptied in the morning when he has had his breakfast so not gone forever :nope:
> 
> Today he lost one toy for constantly licking it - he was playing on the floor with it then licking it, he lost a car for bashing the cat with it and he lost a spiderman figure for kicking Mummy. Not bad really and he had no timeouts at all :thumbup:
> 
> Not in the bath yet as OH only just home and Mogster isnt asleep yet - he keepas shouting more music please cos he wants the mobile music box winding again - he doesnt have the mobile anymore but still wants the music
> 
> Ann tell them you plan to vote Monster Raving Loony on polling day next thursday - that should get a reaction :rofl:
> 
> Claire hope hubby comes through with a new bracelet! I took my watch etc off when was in hospital having mogster and have never put it back on :nope: have one simple gold bracelet and three rings and thats it :shrug: When I started reading I thought hubby had pulled it off in a moment of passion :winkwink:

I had guessed right about the naughty bag then :thumbup: 
I was wondering...do the tantrums at 1yr olds stay forever or are they just phase....we seem to get them now...especially if he's a bit tired?

:rofl::rofl: to the moment of passion....they don't happen as often any more - the combo of having a 1 yr old, hubby working shifts and being preggers doesn limit the 'moments' :haha: 
I love jewellry ....it's one of my passions:blush: But i dont wear half as much bling as i used to (i have 5 piercing in each ear!) :haha:
I wear my wedding ring/engagement ring, plain band on right hand, hoop earrings, diamond pendant, and of course my pandora (actually that seems a lot when i list it....LOL).

:hugs:
xx


----------



## penguin77

Fish&Chips said:


> Claire how annoying about your bracelet. I know one of the pandora sales reps although we haven't spoken in a little while so if hubby doesn't treat you, let me know and I'll ask her for some help. x

Thanks hun....i'm sure he will though.....even though he still won't admit that he broke it :dohh: He's never wrong :haha:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Tantrums? Why do you think we have time out and the naughty bag!

Nah they are usually tiredness or them trying to assert their independence, rarely is there malice or intent - if there is either or danger/deliberate ignoring request etc then out comes the bag or the step!

Mogster is my superstar and every time I look at him, even when he is a little sh1t I feel blessed :cloud9: Cant wait to have two!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

On the note of the naughty bag, I have a friend (child-free and looking to stay that way for a while :haha:) who told me a funny story last time she came to stay.

There was some programme where people came up with ideas...and a panel had to decide if they were genius ideas or not? Anyhoo some woman came up with an alternative to the naughty bag/stair/step etc......made me laugh though you are probably all going to think I'm evil now so should I post it???

It was called the a-bear-toire (like abatoir.....) and if kids were naughty....she felt they should walk to the abeartoire with their teddy........and put it in the abeartoire.........and then they wouldn't be naughty again......:wacko:

Highly cruel........but tickled me.....:blush:


----------



## Jetters

Naughty Bag sounds like a great idea!

Can't believe it's a hung parliament... slightly better than a blue one though I guess :-/


----------



## moggymay

I dunno, all the messing about means we could be on trouble - economcially we needed blue but now...? Be interesting to see what happens in Portugal, with what happened in Greece the last thing we need is a weak govt constantly bargaining to get stuff sorted!

On a positive OH is finishing early today so although footie is cancelled so they can count votes in the sports hall we are taking Mogster to the park for a kickabout.

I love my little Mogster :thumbup:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Sounds like a nice affy moggy :flower:


----------



## moggymay

anything is nice with Mogster involved :thumbup:

How is everyone else doing today? All ready for the weekend? any plans?


----------



## penguin77

Hello ladies :flower:

Moggy - I know what you mean about being blessed.....i feel the luckiest person in the world to have Jac..and another one on the way :hugs: That one smile form him turns me to mush.....even when i hear him talking to himself when he wakes up in the morning :cloud9:

As for my Pandora.....went to a local shop today with the intent on buying a new bracelet (hubby bought it all on the net though).......i asked her for one in my size and told her i was worried about the single charm which had caused all the problems with my existing one...in case it did the same again. I told her the story....she tried the defunt charm...and immedietly said the the thread on it wasn't right. So she said she'd send both the charm and bracelet to pandora and see what they say. I might not get a result but it's worth a try...considering the bloody charm wrecked it. So i expect to hear something in 2 weeks or so......i think the lady thought i'd bought it in her shop though...even though i never said anything :blush: So let's hope i get a result.

xx


----------



## penguin77

Oh...and here's some bump pics from this morning....
23w3d (and i look like [email protected]!)

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f323/pengiun77/23w3.jpg https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f323/pengiun77/23w32.jpg

xx


----------



## MamaBird

You Look great Claire!!:hugs:

I am so pleased to say that I am going to be having 3 lazy days at home!:happydance: A co-worker took my Sat. morning shift so I am off Today, tomorrow and Sunday! YAY!!

So here is my bump picture from yesterday. 23 weeks. It almost seems like the bump is not growing as fast anymore...which sorta worried me...but after posting of FB yesterday I had a few friends tell me their growth slowed at this stage too. and then picked right back up! Lol!

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/23Weeks.jpg

xo


----------



## moggymay

I think she has moved Brig cos you have two pics side by side one bump pic and one avatar and in the bump pic she is longer but less pronounced than in the avatar.

Looking good in both though :thumbup:

You too Claire :flower:

You're both braver than me though! My bump is making me uncomfortable today, sore back and sore rib :cry: And it is raining so no kickabout with mogster in the park, instead we are playing cars!


----------



## MamaBird

Thanks Moggy! :hugs:

And I am sure that you look fantastic! You should post a picture of your bump soon!!!

Hope all you ladies have a great weekend!

xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

Loving the bumps Brigitte and Claire! And good news (hopefully) on the bracelet.

I love the idea of a naughty bag.. might have to remember that one.

I was standing on the train today on the way to home and I could hear two girls trying to work out if I was pregnant or fat!!! lol. They decided I was preggers in the end so I got a seat, yey. I was looking pretty big today as well as wore my new maternity shirt! I must look like I've one too many beers!

x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ok ladies we've made a decision!!!! We're going to go for the iCandy Cherry! The shop near us sells the pram for £300 and the carrycot for £145, so if anyone sees anything cheaper than please let me know.

I phoned the lady selling one on netmums and it's only the pram and cosytoes so although it's only 3 months old, I'm hoping to get one for less than the £280 she's asking. I've seen that a few brand new ones, with the carrycot, have gone for around £300 so I'm hoping for something around that price. Fingers crossed!! x


----------



## Jetters

Good luck finding one!!! They really are lovely prams, I see them all the time around here :)


----------



## moggymay

https://www.gumtree.com/london/70/58244370.html

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ICANDY-CHERRY-COMPLETE-TRAVEL-SYSTEM-CANDY-L-K-/140405116733

What colour are you leaning towards? Love bargain hunting :thumbup:

Bought Mogster a bike today on ebay, found one in the right size and the colour he wanted on ebay, bloke was selling two together and got the pair for £30 delivered as he is only 10 miles down the road :wohoo: They are pristine and the same bike new is £70! Figure we must be able to sell the other for £20 easily, cant believe he wanted to sell them together - cant imagine many people want two bikes the same unless they have twins :dohh:

Apart from that have had a good day, shattered now though, could sleep at the keyboard!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good work Moggy!!!! On the bike and the icandy!!

That one on Gumtree seems like a great bargain. I've also seen another one on that site which is tempting. My OH isn't keen on the Blue or Mulberry colour (although I LOVE the Mulberry!) so it'll need to be the black/red or fudge colour.

I'm sooooooo excited! x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Look at you all with your bargain spotting! :thumbup:

Popped on to share DH's quote of the day.......

That my bump makes my bum look smaller :rofl: :haha: Supposed to be a compliment???

Hope you're all having a good weekend.....back to housework and DIY for us :dohh:


----------



## moggymay

this might be better bet as collection only and that always means lower price on ebay...

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/iCandy-Cherr..._BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item335cc7d012


----------



## Fish&Chips

^^^^ LOL!!!! That's a brilliant quote.

Well, we have just agreed to go round and look at one in Fudge for £125!!!! It's the stroller, carrycot, umbrella and maxi-cosi adaptors. It's 2 years old but hardly been used. Sounds promising! x


----------



## moggymay

Fish&Chips said:


> ^^^^ LOL!!!! That's a brilliant quote.
> 
> Well, we have just agreed to go round and look at one in Fudge for £125!!!! It's the stroller, carrycot, umbrella and maxi-cosi adaptors. It's 2 years old but hardly been used. Sounds promising! x

:thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh.. it's the one you found for me moggy!!! lol!! So thanks!!!!! I owe you a big non-alcoholic one!!! xxx


----------



## moggymay

this might be useful then....?

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/candy-Cherry...hair_Accessories_parts_ET&hash=item23063c3030


----------



## Fish&Chips

Loving your bargains Moggy!!!! You are super bump lady!! x


----------



## moggymay

its fun spending other folks money! Just figured if the one you find looks good for the price the only things you may want/need to change are wheels/main seat fabrics :shrug:

Just have to scout out wheels.....


----------



## Fish&Chips

LOL! You have everything covered for me! I mentioned it to my DH and he's over the moon. For £125 we can easily afford a new set of covers if they are a bit worn. You are a star!


----------



## moggymay

only reservation is some reviews mention issues with the chassis on older models, apparently its an issue with front wheels??? But good news is if you go back to the retailer where it was purchased they should get the chassis replaced by Icandy at no cost - might be worth making sure she has the receipt or something like that in case theres a problem? https://www.netmums.com/coffeehouse...car-seat-reviews-538/97684-icandy-cherry.html saying that it cant be too hard to replace the chassis...?


----------



## moggymay

moggymay said:


> this might be better bet as collection only and that always means lower price on ebay...
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/iCandy-Cherr..._BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item335cc7d012

Id lean towards this one as its the newer chassis, maybe try to stall the one in London til after it finishes Sunday night.....or view it and make the decision then??? Check out the questions and answers on it as it says the chassis was replaced and little used since....?


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's interesting to know. I will have to keep it in mind. We actually aren't seeing the other one until next weekend so we have plenty of time. x


----------



## Piperette

I was just about to mention to keep the issue regarding problems with the older chassis in mind as I remember reading about it after Moggy told me about it.

We originally wanted to go for the Cherry, but decided against it as we wanted to have the option to upgrade it to a double if we need to ;) and unfortunately with the Cherry you can't do that, so we decided it is worth paying the extra for it.


----------



## moggymay

I know what you mean Pip, however we found we just didnt use our big travel system once Mogster was able to sit in a stroller as we preferred the lightweight quality etc of the Maclaren/Presto - we had two :oops: Now though we will have a single travel system with a buggy board, a double P&T and a Presto as sometimes you just want the stroller no matter how much the travel system costs - dont tell OH, Claire will know what I mean :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

We considered getting one that could convert but the lightness of the cherry won it for us. Plus they hold their value so we could sell it on afterwards if need be. The lady in the shop suggested getting a buggy board if the first kiddie is a bit older. x


----------



## Piperette

23 weeks today. Yay! :happydance:

And here is a little bump status update:
 



Attached Files:







Untitled-1.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Fish&Chips

Love the pics Pip!!! And congrats on 23 weeks. x


----------



## MamaBird

Love the pictures Pip!! 

So this morning we woke up to snow here...I mean like probably close to 10cm. YUCK!!! It is such a downer! so tonight DH and I are having a cozy night at home...he's finally convinced me to watch Avatar...we'll see how that goes! lol

xo


----------



## moggymay

love the bump pics Pip :thumbup:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oooh love the bump pics!!!

And SNOW????? Snow??????? We have SUN in Barnsley, possibly for the first time this century :rofl:


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> Now though we will have a single travel system with a buggy board, a double P&T and a Presto as sometimes you just want the stroller no matter how much the travel system costs - dont tell OH, Claire will know what I mean :haha:

Yep....i second that :haha:

Great bargain with the bike for mogster hun...he'll be really chuffed to bits:hugs:

Oh...and i thought i was a bargain hunter queen.......but i think i'll take the Princess title and give you the Queen as you're so much better :haha:

:hugs:
xx


----------



## Jetters

What a lovely bump Pip!!

Well I am fricking mahoosive. I don't have a floor length mirror in my house so i've been in denial a bit, so when I do catch glimpse of my bod I usually get a shock!! I have managed to only gain 1 kilo which is FAB since i'm hugely overweight (104k) anyway so minimal weight gain is a good thing, but my belly is HUGE. I will get Garry to take pics tonight- I look like i'm due anyday *sigh*


----------



## penguin77

Brigitte- SNOW in may :dohh: I second Lia....we also have Sun in North Wales......probably for the 2nd time this century though :haha: Let me know what you think of Avatar.....my mum bought the DVD and planing on borrowing it this week..probably wouldnt have bother otherwise.

Pip- Lovelly bump pics hun. :hugs:

Ann - Hope you gett he Cherry yo want for a bargain price hun...you're so lucky to live somewhere where you can find them for lockal pickup....nobody sells anything useful in North Wales :dohh:

Yasmin - I bet you look beautiful hun......i think we feel huge more than we look it...well that's what i tell myself. I've gained 17 lbs :blush: but i still weigh 1 - 1.5 stones less than with Jac at this stage so i'm happy. Don't worry hun.....i'm eating for 2....if you can't while preggers when can you :thumbup:

Lydia/Costgang - Hey huns :hugs:

Deangela-Hope your ok hun and you let us know how you are soon :hugs:

Its a lovely day here today..and warmer....hubby is working this morning though and off to him mums for luch. And then home to watch the last day of premiership...mainly MUTD. So not much sun for me :dohh:

xx


----------



## costgang

hi all, having a shit time at work will tell u all leter


----------



## Piperette

Costgang, hope things are not too bad for you. Just make sure you don't stress too much about whatever is going on. :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hope you're ok costgang. x


----------



## moggymay

:hi: everyone, very tired so no post today xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: moggy x


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone! Sorry - I've not been on for ages, finally getting a decent nights sleep, so thats put an end to my middle-of-the-night postings!! :sleep:

Happy 23 weeks Pip! I'm getting so excited about Tuesday already, silly really as its only another day, but it feels like such a big milestone!:happydance:

Is anyone else suffering from back/hip pain? I've got very achey hip joints (like when you have the flu) and my ribs/back are very sore - my bump has suddenly got much bigger and I think I'm stretching everything too quickly?

Costgang - hope you're ok :hugs:

Has everyone had a good weekend?


----------



## moggymay

Snap! Think thats why Im so tired - I am a whale!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oh costgang - sending you hugs hun :hugs: hope things get better whatever it is!

Lydia - yes I am achey - have improved recently as I was really sore from about 14 weeks but got me a pillow for bed and it's made a difference. This morning though crikey, my knees and hips, I don't know if I slept funny but ARGH! I also have a near-constant ache on my top left rib :dohh:

Moggy - you're not a whale :haha:

Good morning everyone :flower: cannot believe how this time is flying by........eep! I am tired and uncomfortable and grumpy but looking forward to the weekend and nearly 2 and a half weeks off work. We are going on tour for just over a week (Lia's Last Non-Stop Hop Before she Pops, DH is calling it :haha:) and visit all the family down south that we neglect.

Happy Monday everyone hope you are chirpier than me :haha:


----------



## Jetters

I'm in third tri!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :yipee: :headspin:

I made it, I made it!


Lydia i've had horrible back/hip ache just like you've described for a week or so now. I'm seeing my consultant today so will mention it to her and see what she says. I use a maternity pillow which seems to help but sometimes when I stand up or get out of bed it's sooo painful. I also have the weird pain under my left boob- what is it? A quick google revealed nothing of use, just not to worry unless it's the right side.

Costgang hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Woop woop for third tri!!!!!!!! :happydance:

I don't know what the rib thing is........but it eases when I take my bra off :haha:

Figured it was stretching and general pregnancy related agony :haha:


----------



## moggymay

left and right on google always worries me - do they mean left as I look down or as someone looks at me :dohh:


----------



## moggymay

and :wohoo: :yipee: :dance: :loopy: for 3rd tri!


----------



## Jetters

I'm always bra-less at home now!! It's worse after I eat I think so I'm guessing it's my tummy. It helps when I press it!


What do you all think of wearing black to a wedding?? Generally I'd vote no, buttt one of my closest friends is selfishly getting married when I'm 36- almost 37 weeks. It's a fairly formal do I expect, knowing her. But i'm so broke and I reallllllllly don't want to have to buy a maternity dress i'll only wear once!! I have this gorgeous black dress from Next (that I bought when I wasn't preggo cos it fit well over my big food belly :rofl:) with short ruffly sleeves that I thought I could dress up with bright accessories and a fascinator maybe- what do you all think??

Failing that, i'm thinking of a maxi dress with nice accessories and sandals... it's not exactly formal but at least I could wear it again, to my baby shower for example, but i'm worried it will seem too casual. ARGH!


----------



## Jetters

moggymay said:


> left and right on google always worries me - do they mean left as I look down or as someone looks at me :dohh:

Eeeek don't scare me... i'm going with MY left!! Cos otherwise that makes the pain be on the right if you're looking at me... :wacko:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I had at least three friends wear black at my (summer) wedding - well, one was a black dress with white polka dots, one was all black, and one was black with some turquoise-action going on.

And they all looked very sophisticated :thumbup:

My boss also wore a maxi dress to a wedding last week and I don't think it's too casual at all :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMils

Yay Jetters!!!!!! Woo hooo!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I think black to a wedding is fine, I'm currently trying to find a dress to wear to two weddings and my FIL's 60th in July, because its at least three wears I think I can justify buying something - just got to find it now! I had a summer dress delivered (ebay) this morning, topshop 10 (maternity), which would usually be perfect, but the bit around the boobs just drowns me (and they're a decent size at the moment lol!). Hoping my mum can bring it in for me as its a really cute casual dress, but if I wore it now I'd be somewhat over-exposing myself!!:haha:

Also got to find an outfit for a 60's theme on a hen-night in two weekends time?! Errrr, wasn't thrilled when I heard this yesterday! :growlmad:So ebay hunting again.

I've got a maternity pillow, which certainly helps with the hips, but its the one that I'm laying on that gets the worst. Going to quiz midwife about it at my appointment tomorrow. Jetters - not sure about the pain, I occasionally have a sharp pain under my left boob, I think its a nerve pain, but I've had it on and off for years now, so not pregnancy related?


----------



## moggymay

i often get rib/back pain on the right as I look down but MW said stretching/ligaments and dont worry - should I worry? I figured right as you look at me was issue cos heart etc is that side - now am confused :wacko:


----------



## MamaBird

That's kinda funny that we are all struggling to find something to wear to weddings! LOL!! DH and I have a wedding to attend June 5th and I just finally ordered a dress from Motherhood Maternity Canada. I got it on SALE for $14.99!! YAY!!

Here is the link...what do you ladies think??

https://www.motherhoodcanada.ca/Product.asp?Product_Id=93363650022&MasterCategory_Id=MC3

And Yas, I think black is fine for a wedding! I think I would perk it up with bright accessories and then you'll be all set! I didn't really want to spend a whole lot either on a dress I'd wear once!

xo


----------



## Jetters

I LOVE that deep red colour!! I think i'll keep looking for a maxi cos I want one for my baby shower anyway, and if I can't find anything perfect i'll dress up the black dress for A's wedding. 

On the wedding note, I also have a bloody hen do of hers to attend in a few weeks too, it's going to be SUCH a long day *sigh*. I feel bad moaning but I already know it's gonna kill me as I get so tired so easily! Lunch is a picnic in a park, then a make over session, then dinner in a tapas, then they're all going out for cocktails and dancing but i'm not, obviously. TBH i'd happily go home after the picnic...! Bad friend!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

That red dress is BYOOTIFUL!!!! :happydance:

And Yas - are there no bits you can duck out of if you are feeling tired in the day??? I suppose the picnic has room for a snooze and lay down in the grass?? :haha:

DH in a mega rant over the extension progress.......if our builder ever switches his phone on he is going to feel his wrath :dohh:............going to try damage limitation, happy evening ladies :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

moggymay said:


> Snap! Think thats why Im so tired - I am a whale!

Me too! Particularly the small of my back. Chairs don't even seem comfy any more.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy 3rd trimester Yas!!!! And I'm another yes to the black dress. Get a nice bright coloured pashmina and accessories. 

Brigitte, that red dress is luvvvely!

Well those prams on ebay went for a fortune but think we've found another one only 9 months old and for £250. I think it might be worth paying double to get one that's not 2 years old.. what do you reckon?


----------



## moggymay

depends if the woman selling the one that is older has her receipt - might be worth asking as she may be able to get the chassis changed for you - might be worth asking and if there is no cost to her to do it you could always offer a bit extra on top of the £125?


----------



## moggymay

back on the hunt...


----------



## Fish&Chips

Great minds! I sent her an email yesterday asking just that but no reply yet so fingers crossed.


----------



## moggymay

another thought that preggo whale had forgotten until now - saw a Zezu today? It was black and baby faced mum, looked good and decent sized basket...off to google what it actually is cos looked funky...


----------



## Jetters

I saw my consultant today and everything was great... wooopeee. I'm so impressed with myself *pat on back* because despite all of my limitations i.e my weight my body has got me to HERE. And I LOVE BEING HERE! Yay for third tri, yay for managing to carry a baby healthily, yay for it all. Now I feel really optimistic and am beginning to think beyond being pregnant, to the bit where I actually have a baby :flower:

Also! Despite being whale like (its true! We all say it but as a pre-preg size 20, I wasnt small to start with) and having a HUGE bump which can only fit into maternity clothes, i've only gained 3kilos!! :happydance: I worked SO hard to eat well so far and it's paid off. 2.5 of that 3 has been in the last 3 weeks though... which am sure has NOTHING to do with my current obsession with Snickers, ice cream, mayo or pizza!!! :rofl:


----------



## moggymay

I googled it and looks good F&C...what did you think? Seems they recommend you buy some slime for the wheels though but most air tyred buggies recommend that to avoid punctures! Cant find out about collapsing though ....yet!


----------



## Jetters

The O'Baby Zezu!! My friend R has her heart set on one... https://www.mothercare.com/OBaby-Ze...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=64001031&mcb=core

I do like them because they are parent facing, and you don't have to buy a seperate carrycot etc. But they weigh a lot... nearly 15k!


----------



## moggymay

kiddicare is cheapest I can find...guess depends what transport you use as if its a bus/train might be heavy - if its a car or shanks pony then might be a winner - about £240 including carseat :thumbup:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Jetters said:


> I saw my consultant today and everything was great... wooopeee. I'm so impressed with myself *pat on back* because despite all of my limitations i.e my weight my body has got me to HERE. And I LOVE BEING HERE! Yay for third tri, yay for managing to carry a baby healthily, yay for it all. Now I feel really optimistic and am beginning to think beyond being pregnant, to the bit where I actually have a baby :flower:
> 
> Also! Despite being whale like (its true! We all say it but as a pre-preg size 20, I wasnt small to start with) and having a HUGE bump which can only fit into maternity clothes, i've only gained 3kilos!! :happydance: I worked SO hard to eat well so far and it's paid off. 2.5 of that 3 has been in the last 3 weeks though... which am sure has NOTHING to do with my current obsession with Snickers, ice cream, mayo or pizza!!! :rofl:

Yas that's really amazing well done!!!! Lovely to hear you so positive - I said to DH I could see me having loads of kids as despite the aches and tiredness I am loving it.......

:thumbup:


----------



## penguin77

Yasmin - Happy 3rd tri hun :happydance::happydance: Glad your aptmt went well and you're feeling good :hugs:
Oh..and i agree.....black will be fine :thumbup: 

Brigitte - Lovely dress hun :thumbup: When i was in LA with work while expecting Jac i got some bargains from motherhood too.....some undies and a work blouse for approx £10 our money. 

Ann -I agree...better to pay a bit extra and get what you want at the right quality...if you get too much of a bargain isnt there always a reason....:shrug: The perfect one is around the corner i'm sure...:thumbup:

Moggy - I think we all feel like a whale...some days more than others :haha: Saw your FB status.....i'm also being kicked to death these days......noon stop.....more than i remember with Jac this early on :shrug:

I don't ache as much this time (not yet!) but i need new bra's......i need to move to non-underwired.....did the trick for me last time.....the ones i have are digging into me now. M&S here i come.....
So if your bra digs....buy some non-underwired :thumbup: dont have to be maternity ones either.....

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I have been in non-wired since 8 weeks :thumbup: god bless M&S lifesaver lol......just starting to be achey now so thinking of getting re-fitted again.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Umm.. I think the weight is too much of an issue for the Zezu. I think it's still the cherry all the way!

Claire, I had to get out of non-wired bras ages ago. My cup size hasn't gone up but the band size has gone crazy! I've gone from a 32/34 to at least at 38!! I am using bra extenders on a size 36 non-wired and I'm on the last hook already.


----------



## Jetters

I moved into non-wired at 8 weeks. I was 38b before (just! with padding!), at 8 weeks 38c, 16 weeks 40d and now at 25 weeks I was 40DD! Woweeeeee. I've been buying the M&S two packs for cheapness but they are ugly, so have finally splashed out on some Mothercare pretties which I LOVE! They feel much more 'me'.


----------



## MamaBird

Thanks for the lovely compliments on the dress ladies!  Can't wait to get it!

And I too have been in non-underwire since about 8-9 weeks...I miss the push up that wires give...but I didn't want to risk doing something bad to my milk ducts. I've read that underwires are bad? Not sure if that's true!?

So Avatar this weekend was really good. Now DH is trying to convince me to see Iron Man 2 in theatres this week. We'll see! lol!

xo


----------



## Jetters

It is true according to the midwives here- blocks milk ducts or something. I REALLY missed the push-up of wired bras too, until I discovered mothercare's t-shirt bras... they actually give me a FAB cleavage! I'll probably wear them post birth a lot too if they still fit as they are so much comfier than wired bras...


----------



## penguin77

24 weeks today :wohoo:

So we're VIABLE!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oooh happy viability Claire!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am having a mardy day today lol as my back and hips ache like mad (no more weekend housework marathons for me then! :haha:) and our builder is back in hospital and didn't think to let us know............until well after he had been faffing about updating his status on facebook......:dohh:

Hope you are all good today - DH is being a legend and cooking tea after another hard days graft and the bathroom has begun to be tiled so I can get some pics soon, phew!


----------



## moggymay

penguin77 said:


> 24 weeks today :wohoo:
> 
> So we're VIABLE!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> xx

:wohoo: :loopy: :wohoo: :loopy: :wohoo:


----------



## Jetters

Happy viability Claire!!!! Woooohoooooooooo!


----------



## penguin77

it's quiet in here :coffee:

xx


----------



## Jetters

I'm here!! My back is so ouchie at the moment. *sigh*

Anyone else having a baby shower? One of my best friends is throwing me one, which is lovely. I'm actually really looking forward to it now... 15 or so of my closest friends and mum having a picnic (weather depending). No silly games, no organised rubbish, just us all getting together... it's super nice because i'm the first one in my group to have a baby. I was really wary of it seeming like an excuse for gifts, so I suggested that if people want to buy a pressie they could buy me a book from their childhood- cheap, but thoughtful. E has since said though that lots of people were asking me if there were things that I need (knowing i'm so broke), so I agreed to send her a list with a few things on it that I'm planning to buy myself ie bouncy chair, nighties etc and she's said the list is all gone- which is a HUGE relief for me. I looooove my friends! I'm so lucky :)


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oh Yas that is awesome!!!!! A chunk off things you need to do, and a lovely thing for your friends to do!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jetters

It's sooooooooo nice! It's really Em's mum who is throwing me the shower (Em herself is not very organised :rofl:) and she wont let me help at all! She's got it all. If the weather is crap then it'll be an indoor picnic instead!

I was thinking of doing something symbolic from me but am wary of seeming too cheesy- I have had a fairly horrific year... my relationship with the ex wife breaking down, the horrible custody battle over Rory, all sorts of dramas with friends and family and just a whole load of hell. But it's over now, and a year on (well at the baby shower) I'm in SUCH a good place- supportive friends around me, fab relationship, lovely flat, baby on the way... I want to do something to symbolise the end of the dark times, and to thank them all for sticking by me. 

So I was thinking of doing a balloon release- getting helium balloons for everyone, and asking them all to symbolically release them with me... or is that too cheesy? What do you think? I'll also be giving everyone individual hand made cards to thank them for their friendship :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy V Day Claire! Me tomorrow.. so excited.

I can't stop eating today! agghhhh.. someone stop me!

Yas, I'm not having a baby shower as I'm one of many friends who are giving birth this year and we all had weddings last year so I'm pretty sure everyone is broke!! How about lighting some chinese lanterns as the sun goes down? They are massive so you would only need 1 per 2/3 people and the idea is you write a wish on it before you release it. My DH organised this for me as part of my surprise 30th. I wished for world peace and new shoes. I don't think it worked. xxx


----------



## moggymay

You could get some of the baby boy ones in clintons? They will helium fill for 50p each in ours but bet you could talk em down as its for baby shower :thumbup:

Also love the idea of chinese lanterns :thumbup:

Mogster snoozing, hes shattered after tumble tots so off to do some washing. OH away so if do it now casn sit down this evening :yipee:


----------



## moggymay

washing in machine :wohoo:

F&C - any news on the cherry in london?


----------



## MamaBird

Yas and Ann those are both wonderful ideas for Yas' baby shower!! 

I too am having a baby shower. I think it's more common here in Canada and in the US to have baby showers though. I think Every new mom has a family member or friend throw a baby shower for her.

Mine in on July 18th and my mom asked me to make a guest list, which I just finished last week. It's customary to invite all your family and close friends so I think we have like 80ish invites going out. This seems like so much people to me...but you can't invite one aunt and not the other or one cousin and not the other... We'll see how it goes! haha! 

So yesterday I picked up my new dress that I just ordered over the weekend!! I can't believe how fast I got it! and the price tag on the dress was $39.99 and I got it for $23 with shipping and everything!! I'll have to take a picture of myself in it and post it! 

And Happy V-day Claire!!!:happydance: Tomorrow Ann and I have our V-day!! Can't wait!!:happydance:


----------



## Jetters

Definitely take a photo in the dress B!! You're gonna look fab, you are blooming so lovely :)

80 guests! OMG!!! Yes baby showers are a US thing and not common here at all, although they seem to be becoming more and more so.


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone!!! 

Yas - I think both your and Ann's ideas sound really lovely. I don't think I'm having a shower as most of my friends are in London/abroad, but my sisters are both around this summer, so maybe we'll have a little tea party (I'm a big fan of children-style tea parties!) or something?

Claire - Yay!!!! :happydance: I was so excited yesterday, I think the midwife thought I'd gone crazy when she asked how far along I was and I actually squealed "24 weeks today!!!!". To celebrate we started doing the clearing out to make way for the nursery (which meant cleaning out our garage so that bed etc can go in there), we've nearly filled half a skip already - no exaggeration, we have a lot of junk thats accumulated and I'm a hoarder, so had a ruthless day! :thumbup:

Good midwife appointment yesterday, she answered loads of my questions about the hospital etc, the good news is that the birthing pool (bath) isn't very popular, so she was pretty confident that I could labour in it, even if I can't give birth in it (there has to be two midwives present, which isn't usually the case). The baby had her in giggles because it was moving around so much that it took her ages to chase it around to get a heartbeat!:haha:

Just treated myself to an M&S food shop while DH had his hair cut - lots of yummy things to eat tonight!!:winkwink:


----------



## Jetters

MmMMmMmMmM... m&s food... lucky you!!! Enjoy :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

Evening ladies,

Only a quick post from me at the moment. When is everyone starting their mat leave?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh Mrs Mils that's a great idea! I would love a kiddies tea party with iced rings etc!

Pip, my last day at work is the 11th August so I'll have 2 weeks holiday and then officially start my mat leave a week before my EDD.

Moggy, we have two cherrys lined up to see on Saturday. One is the one you found. I just called to check about the receipt etc but she's in bed so I asked her dh to tell her I sent an email. The other is a year old and is £100 but it mentions a few scratches and marks but to me it sounds like the more promising of the two.

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Piperette said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Only a quick post from me at the moment. When is everyone starting their mat leave?

I have 2 weeks annual leave to use, so planning on finishing at 37 weeks - 2 weeks annual leave + 1 weeks maternity leave.

Still umming and ahhing about going a week earlier :shrug:


----------



## moggymay

Piperette said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Only a quick post from me at the moment. When is everyone starting their mat leave?

Friday before mogster was born! :rofl:

F&C - sounds promising :thumbup: theres a few on ebay at the moment...


----------



## moggymay

Sorry Pip just kidding, I finished work on the friday and my waters broke the sunday, took my mat leave (ordinary and additional) and then got offered a five year career break if I wanted it so grabbed it with both hands. Have to go back by August 2013 if I dont want to have to reapply for my job (well its equivalent).

When are you thinking of stopping?


----------



## MamaBird

Pip! I haven't decided if I am finishing at 37 or 38 weeks!? In 6 weeks we are changing to our summer schedule at the learning centre where I work, which means I will work 9-5 (instead od 12-7) from Mon-Thur and be off Fri, Sat and Sun. So I am pretty sure if all goes well that I can tough it out till 38 weeks. 

Statistically first babies are always like a week late so hopefully I get at least 2 full weeks off before she arrives!


----------



## Piperette

Morning everyone,

Thanks for your replies.

I have approx. 4 weeks holiday to take and as I am sure money will be a bit tight when on mat leave, we are thinking of pretty much only taking that before EDD, maybe a few days mat leave before EDD too.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Piperette said:



> Morning everyone,
> 
> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> I have approx. 4 weeks holiday to take and as I am sure money will be a bit tight when on mat leave, we are thinking of pretty much only taking that before EDD, maybe a few days mat leave before EDD too.

Do you lose much/any if baby comes early? I am off until our next holiday year and we can carry over maximum of 3 holiday days, so if baby comes more than a week and 3 days early I will lose any other days (but I figured that was unlikely :haha:)

Did that even make sense.......????


----------



## moggymay

that sounds fine Pip, after all if bubs comes early they just start your mat leave from DOB anyway.

Main thing is to get a rest before baby comes as its all hectic once theyre here, not som much tiring as hectic as everyone wants to see you and baby, you have to make sure OH is fuirm with folks and doesnt let them just descend on you - you need time for you and bubs and him to settle as a family. Have a code or agree how many hours a day etc you think you will cope with for visitors, that way you can manage expectations now and then they are easier to deal with at the time as people wont feel disappointed that youre not available every moment they think you might be!


----------



## moggymay

P&F they cant force you to take hols before baby is born but it might be worth taking some in case baby is early...bear in mind that come Sept you will have presumably wanted some time for a break in the summer - it gets very hot being preggers in the summer as you get bigger its harder to cool off IYKWIM. Most employers though will understand if you have booked hols before birth that if bubs is early you stil intend to have it - after all they have to give so much paid mat leave and its not in their interest to try to take it away - bad PR - in the end you may end up with a day or two less unpaid mat leave but by then you will be into next years holiday entitlement anyway and that is paid :wohoo:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> P&F they cant force you to take hols before baby is born but it might be worth taking some in case baby is early...bear in mind that come Sept you will have presumably wanted some time for a break in the summer - it gets very hot being preggers in the summer as you get bigger its harder to cool off IYKWIM. Most employers though will understand if you have booked hols before birth that if bubs is early you stil intend to have it - after all they have to give so much paid mat leave and its not in their interest to try to take it away - bad PR - in the end you may end up with a day or two less unpaid mat leave but by then you will be into next years holiday entitlement anyway and that is paid :wohoo:

Our hol year runs April to April and they said I have to take them (or at least all bar 3 days we are able to carry over) before holiday year ends. As I won't be returning before holiday year ends am having to take them before. I have been putting lots in and have kept 10 days to use before mat leave.
If bubs comes early (ie during my period of those 10 days annual leave rather than mat leave) they say mat leave starts early. So any days holiday I may not have managed to take due to mat leave kicking in earlier have to be taken before end of holiday year (next April) which I can't do, so I would lose them (except for the 3 that it is policy to allow carry over).

Does that not sound right? It has been a bit of a nightmare really as we are going to be having a restructure soon so holidays were the least of my worries lol :dohh:


----------



## moggymay

sounds the sort of thing theyd have to be very petty to argue over and the sort of thing they would lose and unfair claim over IYKWIM...talk to your MW she would have more experience of this...if it helps of the 11 mums in our antenatal class we had 1 come very early, 2 come a few days early and the rest were late...


----------



## moggymay

what happened to the tickers?


----------



## penguin77

Hmm...ticker ghost... :haha:

Hi ladies :flower:

My official mat leave strat date is 16th Aug which is 38 weeks approx....but i'm taking 2 weeks hols before so will finish at approx 35 weeks on the 28th July. I did the same with Jac and really valued the rest time at home before he came...especially as i dindt go overdue (so the time didnt drag). Is i expect to have another csection which is most likely to happen at 39 weeks....i'll only get around 3-4 weeks off anyway.

Our company encourages you to take all your hols before you go off....but they cant force us to....what will happen is you add the holidays carried over to the end of your leave or get paid in lieu. With Jac i carried over 8 days and took them at the end of my leave :thumbup: This time I'm thinking of keeping 3.5 days till next year so i can have a week paid before i go back. Will help cash wise :wacko:.

Jac had his booster Jab this morning and he was great :thumbup: The milky bar i was bribing him with worked a treat :haha:.... a few small pieces before going in.....one while the nurse was doing her thing and a piece as a reward :thumbup:

xx


----------



## moggymay

bribery - love it :thumbup:

Well done Jac :flower:

Had my GTT today - lucozade tastes awful!!!!!


----------



## Piperette

I am hoping to speak to my employer about this and get them to agree to pay any untaken holidays should our LO be early. Fingers crossed they will agree to it. It is not like it is something that you plan to get the extra cash, is it?


----------



## Jetters

Baby gaga are obviously having issues... come back soon tickers!!


Can't join in this convo, as I don't work at the mo- I left college in Jan and have been at home ever since, BORED and broke- a combination which does not mix!!


----------



## moggymay

I too sit at home Yas - just I call it a career break! Got offered a 5 year break when mat leave for Mogster ended as wasnt ready to go back and they said ok but you gotta be back by Aug 2013 if you want your job still - later than that has to be agreed before then or I have to reapply, thinking about it theyll both be in school at least half a day come the Sept 2013 so probably fits very well...

What would you like to do if you werent having bubs?


----------



## moggymay

13th May, 2010 
CHARLOTTE says: Brand new iCandy Peach After waiting WEEKS for this pram whilst it was on order my little one has decided she wants to walk!

I bought my iCandy Peach for £555.00 but I am not expecting to get that much for it and I thought I would give Net Mums a go before putting it on an auction site. I was going to put it on for a buy it now price of £500.00 but if I sell it on Net Mums I would be happy to accept £480.00

It is in the 'Black Jack' colour.

I could send you over some pictures if you want to send your email address.

Here is a link to the iCandy Peach website
www.icandyuk.com/products.php?id=peach

Read more: https://www.netmums.com/h/f/BOARDS/nearlynew/south_cambridgeshire/for_sale//#ixzz0noipoxTL 
Netmums - the local parenting network 


Any use Pip?


----------



## MamaBird

Well even though I just posted this in the Sept. Stars thread...I have to post it here for all our little family to see....Ann and I have reached V-DAY!!!!! :hugs:

24 Weeks already...in a way I can't believe it....on the other hand....September can't get here fast enough! LOL!!

I'll be back in a bit to post my 24 week bump pic!

xo


----------



## Jetters

So pleased for you Brig and Ann!! Third tri next milestone!!
Now it's just Pip and Costgang to hit 24 weeks in a few days and we're all there :happydance:


Moggy... I wish i'd been able to finish my college course, because now i'll have to do it with a baby! I dropped out in Jan because the MS was so bad I missed 7 weeks in a row and couldn't catch up- then of course a few weeks after I dropped out, the MS subsided *GIANT eye roll*. I was doing an access to secondary teaching, and still intend to as soon as I can :)

What's your career break from?x


----------



## MamaBird

I can't believe in a few days we'll all be viable!! :happydance:

So here is my piccy for the week!

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/24Weeks.jpg

xo


----------



## moggymay

Banking :oops:


----------



## moggymay

Happy V Day Brig :cake:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Whoo hoo!! It's a V-Day party today for me and Brig!! Come join us Costgang and Pip!!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Happy V day ladies!

I am jogging around like a muppet packing before we go off on our travels tomorrow - work catagorically won't pay me any days I don't take - it has to be by agreement with manager and as they are having to make budget cuts absolutely sod all is being authorised in the way of money :dohh: They are standing firm on only carrying 3 days over too.......but I imagine bubs will be late if anything so should be fine :haha:

Hope you're all okay, will try and nip on properly tomorrow before I do a runner :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Have a lovely time!


----------



## moggymay

P&F just take a day a week til you go! That should make them change their tune!


----------



## Jetters

Where are you off to again Lia?x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Moggy they've rejected that too......I wanted to cut my working week down...

God they sound like monsters now don't they :haha: I work for the uni, in student support.

Feel like I'm doing a lap of the world Yas :haha: we have this weekend in Lancaster, then heading down to Devon for a few days, a day in Portsmouth, finishing up with a few days in Surrey :thumbup:

Visiting all those pesky friends and relatives we don't get too normally :haha:

Will be nice though :happydance: got my preggo notes packed in case :haha:


----------



## Jetters

Oh good, I was gonna say take them too!! My MW said in third tri carry them whenever you're more than an hour from home. 

Sounds good though- albeit tiring!!! xx


----------



## MrsMils

Woo hoo Ann and Brig!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Happy v day!!!

Well - I'm on 5 weeks holiday before starting mat leave - took it as early as possible to avoid having to go back to commuting to Cambridge for a month! I feel a bit weird being off this early, but I'm still doing quite a bit of unpaid work behind the scenes at the hotel, so still pretty busy - nice to pick and choose when I do the work though!! Sorry to gloat girls!:blush:

Bought a topshop maternity dress from e-bay for £7 (new with tags), it arrived yesterday and looks lovely, so happy!! Starting to need proper maternity tops now, I keep putting jumpers and things on and thinking they look ok when I look down at myself and then catching sight of myself in a mirror and they only cover half of my tummy (I usually wear a vest too, so wouldn't notice the breeze of the gap!) - oops!

Moggy/Pip - that sounds like an absolute bargain on the iC:thumbup:andy! Well done Moggy!


----------



## MrsMils

Sorry - don't know why that smiley appeared halfway through iCandy?!


----------



## Piperette

Moggy, it does look a really good deal, but we are after the Sweet Pea one. :blush: Sorry to be a pain.


----------



## moggymay

:dohh:

I'll keep my eye out again :haha:


----------



## penguin77

Ann - Don't worry hun...moggy will find you a pram..she is the best :thumbup:

Moggy - How's your back this week hun? Better i hope :hugs:

Lydia - Lucky you hun...cant wait to go off on leave....11 weeks and counting.....

Hello everyone else....:flower:

Going to a local garage to have a look at some cars this afternoon.......just a look me thinks to see whats there...we would like a Ford Focus C-max but until we look at one it might not be practical. And we dont want to spend too much.
We currently have a seat ibiza and a golf gti, i'm thinking we keep the Seat as ive had that since new and its low milage and cheaper to run 2nd car (and we know the history). So swapping the golf is the plan....but hubby doesnt want to let go of his GTI poor thing .... i'm looking forward to seeing his face when i suggest the Gti swap....if we find somethign this afternoon that is:haha:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

so long as your get him something with oomph he will be okay .....

back still giving me gyp, not willing to give up picking up Mogster though so have to put up with it! Footie this afternoon so will be very sore tonight, just popped into town and bought some bubble bath for me - cant keep bathing in Mr Matey :oops:

11 weeks and counting - thats to EDD come Sunday, hoping this one will arrive bang on 37 weeks.....


----------



## MrsMils

Aww Moggy - I hope it gets better soon. Mine is still bad in one spot, but I don't have a heavy toddler to pick up! Enjoy your adult bubble bath! :flower:

Pip - there's a brand-new boxed one in sweetpea one e-bay, starting at £525, no bids as yet and it ends in 8 hours. Not a complete bargain, but possibly worth a look?

Claire - I'm sure 11 weeks will fly by, and its 11 weeks more pay - always helpful!:thumbup:

I just had my second letter from my HR centre confirming dates and they've got it wrong AGAIN! SO frustrating. My HR contact isn't back until next week, so will have to go through dates with her over the phone yet again then. Grr.:growlmad:


----------



## Piperette

Thanks MrsMils, went to have a look. As you said it probably isn't as much of a bargain if you cannot collect it as with postage it works out only £5 cheaper than bought from John Lewis. 

Thanks anyway everyone for keeping your eyes peeled for us. :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

thought that sounded a bit suss cos JL dont seem the type that wouldnt exchange in those circumstances either....gues the search goes on ladies, Pip - what sort of area are we looking for..south/east/west etc?

Ooh F&C - theres a NCT sale in Aylesbury soon, might have your dream buggy for bargain :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

Have you considered a Mamas & Papas Skate?

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/range/skate/2414/

One of these with extras, carseat and raincovers for £260 (£800+ new)


----------



## moggymay

ooh i shouldnt look at buggies etc, now I want a callisto - shame I need a double :dohh:


----------



## moggymay

oooh but I could get an ebay bargain....https://baby.shop.ebay.co.uk/Baby-/2984/i.html?_nkw=callisto&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282 and OH would have my guts!!! :nope:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> oooh but I could get an ebay bargain....https://baby.shop.ebay.co.uk/Baby-/2984/i.html?_nkw=callisto&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282 and OH would have my guts!!! :nope:

:haha: do it!!!!

Who said that? Not me! :coffee:

Nearly time for me to finish work and make my escapes woop woop!!!!!


----------



## moggymay

pinkandfluffy said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> oooh but I could get an ebay bargain....https://baby.shop.ebay.co.uk/Baby-/2984/i.html?_nkw=callisto&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282 and OH would have my guts!!! :nope:
> 
> :haha: do it!!!!
> 
> Who said that? Not me! :coffee:
> 
> Nearly time for me to finish work and make my escapes woop woop!!!!!Click to expand...

:rofl: OH says NO!!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh when's the NCT sale? Do they email you as I'm a member but don't get any information. We're seeing 2 prams tomorrow so FX! x


----------



## moggymay

12/6...looked it up on their website :thumbup:

Let me know if you want more info on the skate - FYI its indigo denim colours

Keep us posted on tomorrows Cherry's - FX'd one is the one for you :wohoo:


----------



## Piperette

Hi everyone,

24 weeks for us today! Yay! Our little one is viable. :happydance:

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.

I was wondering if anyone knew where I could get some tongs for the steriliser from? I have this lovely steriliser from Yas <-- :hugs: and there are no tongs, so I rang Avent, who told me the tongs would be £8 incl. postage, so I was just wondering if anyone saw some cheaper anywhere? There are some on Mothercare, but they don't seem to be suitable for steam sterilisers and have bad reviews.


----------



## moggymay

not sure theyre that essential? We never used ours :wacko:


----------



## moggymay

congrats on V Day :thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy V day Pip!!

Well we are now the proud owners of a fudge coloured icandy cherry for the bargain price of £100! It is the pram, carrycot, 2x rain covers and maxi cosi adaptors. We saw both and this one was in much better condition. It's two years old but only used for one of them.

We are very chuffed! Thanks so much for your help Moggy! xxx


----------



## MrsMils

Yay Pip - congratulations!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ann, thats awesome!!! What a bargain! :thumbup: Have you been pushing it around the house??! 

Hope you're all having a good weekend, I've had a mad day of housework, so now I'm treating myself to a custard slice and cup of tea in the sunny garden, mmmmmm.....:cloud9:


----------



## moggymay

Fish&Chips said:


> Happy V day Pip!!
> 
> Well we are now the proud owners of a fudge coloured icandy cherry for the bargain price of £100! It is the pram, carrycot, 2x rain covers and maxi cosi adaptors. We saw both and this one was in much better condition. It's two years old but only used for one of them.
> 
> We are very chuffed! Thanks so much for your help Moggy! xxx

:yipee: Any time - we want to see a bump pic of you pushing your new wheels! :thumbup:

Pip - have found some tongs in our cutlery drawer that go with a steriliser we no longer have so PM me your addy and will send em your way if you want them? One run through the steriliser and theyll be good as new! 

Not got a custard slice but off out to the garden to enjoy a rocket lolly and watch Mogster on his bike whilst OH does some weeding - might help him later...


----------



## Jetters

Congrats Pip :happydance: we never used tongs when Rory was a babba either. But Moggy to the rescue!!

Congrats f&c on the BARGAIN buggy!! Show us pics asap!! xx


----------



## moggymay

:blush:


----------



## MamaBird

Happy V-Day Pip!!!!!!

Ann! We want to see that new pram of yours!! Pictures please!!

Hi Ladies!! Hope you are all having a wonderful weekend!

xo


----------



## MrsMils

Ooooh - rocket lolly. I'm going to want one of those for the rest of the evening now! Hope it was good and you didn't so any weeding! I'd better go and get some ice out of the freezer and make do with that (thats my latest thing, crunching on ice - yummy!)


----------



## moggymay

rocket lolly was yummy, did about 10 minutes weeding then had to have a sit down :oops:

Mega breakthrough for mogster and his pedaling, until now he has been able to pedal on flat hard surfaces and downhill on level gras, now hes going all over the grass - bumps and all - on his trike easily and getting there on his tractor. Darent let him try on his bike yet as he is just getting his confidence on two wheels with stabilisers. So proud - just how Jac looks in his trike pics too :thumbup:

Lazy day today as tired, lots of BH last night, looked it up and not a problem, appraently your uterus contracts every 20 mins in pregnancyto help blood flow, Moglet is obviously in a postion that makes them more noticable at the moment :shrug: dont remember getting them last tiem, guess have lazier muscles this time around...? Planning to watch GP, roast beef dinner and laze in the garden with Mogster - two loads of washing to sort but at least its not beds til tomorrow :yipee: Off to Asda this morning, food shop and pick up some foam flooruing for around his play shop - hopefully that will avoid more play money going down the floorboards :nope:


----------



## moggymay

11 weeks to go :yipee:

Have a fabulous Sunday all :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh all right then!!! Will do it once I finally get out of my PJs!!! lol. Going to look at accessories now.. don't tell the dh! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Here's our new Icandy Cherry!

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_4039.jpg
https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_4040.jpg
https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_4041.jpg
https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_4042.jpg

I'm going to give it a good old wash today and if need be buy a new seat cover for it. The carrycot has hardly been used so there are no marks on that at all. I've also read in the instructions that you can get them serviced which they recommend after 18 months use so I'm going to call up tomorrow and get details.

More photos of bump to follow as I couldn't take a photo of me with the pushchair!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry for the massive photos!!

Here's me and little Fishy at 24 weeks + 3 days..

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/Bump/IMG_4036.jpg


----------



## Piperette

Lovely bump pic, lovely Fish and Fishy and lovely pram, F&C.
:thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Pip. Think he's had a growth spurt as he's been very quiet and is now suddenly very active and I seem to be bigger!


----------



## Piperette

Our little Piper has been really active over the last few days too. And he reacts to us talking to him, especially when OH strokes him and talks to him. :cloud9:


----------



## Fish&Chips

That is so lovely. I'm wondering if Fishy has started to respond but I'm not sure yet. My dh reads to him every night and last night he was kicking during the story.. it could have been a coincidence though.


----------



## Jetters

Oooh, don't you look LOVELY pregnant!! It so suits you :hugs: and that pram is a bargain, the wheels look hardly used. Yay for you!!


xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Yas! x


----------



## moggymay

lovely pics - fushy, mummy and the cherry :thumbup: Enjoy your accessory shopping! Thats part of the fun of buggy shopping! That and getting a bargain so OH thinks he has saved some cash :happydance: Little fishy is gonna be well comfy in there, just an FYI we discovered when we bought a carrycot on ebay - often the mattress has a cover that you can remove and if the foam/wadding inside is discoloured you can replace with a piece from a fabric shop for a few quid and wash the cover and voila new mattress. What accessories are you planning?


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - I'm also getting tired now...especially when i push the quinny up from town :wacko: Greta new about the pedaling :thumbup: With you slowing down and mogster getting faster you might need a lead now though :haha:

Ann - You're a beautiful preggy lady hun....fab bump :thumbup: The cherry looks really good too....absolute bargain. I would also go for a service and new cover...it'll feel brand new then for a fraction of the price :thumbup:

Yas/Lydia/Brig - Hi huns :hugs:

Pip- Happy V day :happydance::happydance:

Lia- Hows the driving coming along? :hugs:

Have been looking at cars :wacko: Have probablyd decided against the mpv's as the boot isnt that much bigger that what we have...and you pay a premium. So and estate or saloon it is......probably a a saloon...saw an octavia yesterday and it was lovely and a huge boot which would fit the doubly buggy and loads more :thumbup: It was a bit expensive for us though...so have to consider all options now....we go for a cheaper petrol model which is more expensive to run OR a diesel which is cheaper to run but a few thousand more expensive to buy :wacko:
Pity the lotto didnt come up last night :cry:

Oh...and Jac has slept in a toddler bed 2 night running...first night he ended up sleeping on the floor once...and crying once and woke up early. Last night he never left the bed and woke up a bit later today :thumbup:
Cant get him to nap there though :dohh:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

ooh Octavia can highly recommend - we have a blue vRS and the boot is HUGE!!!! Travel cot, buggy, kiddie luggage, bike, trike, toys, food and even space for me to take something too :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

Moglet can blink!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks for all your lovely compliments ladies! :blush:

I've given it a good clean now and it's looking almost like new so I'm not even sure we need to buy new covers. Will probably get the service though as it's important to ensure it's safe.

Moggy thanks for the tip re the carrycot. I'm going to have a look now to see what state the mattress is in. 

I'm going to get the cosytoes and probably the umbrella. Maybe a bag?

I'm become a crazy cleaning lady what with the buggy and all the clothes we've been given! The house smells so lovely! We've been so lucky as we both have relatives that have a young boy so we've been given so much stuff. Little Fishy is pretty much kitted out until he's 9 months old! :haha: This pram is the first main purchase we've made but yet we're almost sorted.

Need to get a new mattress for the moses basket and cot, some decorations for the room and then just little bits like bibs etc. Maybe we can get the last few bits at the show on Sunday.

We got the mini breast pump that one of you ladies recommended. Was it you Moggy?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh and I can recommend a Focus estate if that's any help? I used to have one when I was a sales rep and the boot had lots of room and it was so easy to drive.. plus the viability was amazing. I sold mine several months ago with 170k on the clock and still got a nice amount for it.


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> Moglet can blink!

Aww.....i meant to do this in my reply but my preggo brain forgot when it cam to type :dohh:

Happy 29 weeks hun :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Hoping we can find a decent octavia for a decent price now...no rush...fo now.....but i;m soooooo impatient :blush:

xx


----------



## penguin77

Fish&Chips said:


> Oh and I can recommend a Focus estate if that's any help? I used to have one when I was a sales rep and the boot had lots of room and it was so easy to drive.. plus the viability was amazing. I sold mine several months ago with 170k on the clock and still got a nice amount for it.

Had thought of one of these too.......but i think the octavia is slightly wider for the 3rd seat int he middle...who knows might end up with a mini bus :haha:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Medela Mini Electric Breast Pump - about £40-£60 new depending where you purchase...

This looks good deal on a new one...:https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-MEDELA-B...ding_Breast_Pads_Pumps_LE&hash=item1e5a1ebb94

F&C - not sure if I would recommend an umbrella? We found it a bit of a pain, not sure bout you Claire? We seemed to be constantly adjusting it to shield Mogster :dohh: 

For footmufffs can recommend Clair De Lunes one - we had a charcoal and a black one for Mogster and both still look pristine as they wash very well! Like this one: https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-CHILDS-BEIGE-EXTRA-WARM-FOOTMUFF-BABY-COSYTOES-/190394706462

Thanks Claire, 29 weeks passed me by but the bit that says Moglet can open and close his eyes was the best :thumbup: :happydance:

Pip - will post the tongs tomorrow :flower:

Everyone else hope you had a good day? Bath again for me tomnight - not cos i smell :blush: but cos it helps my back/side and eases the stretching ligament pain (presume it is still this anyway!)

Claire should we start Octavia shopping? What colour?


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> Claire should we start Octavia shopping? What colour?

Hubby would kill me :haha::haha: And dont think you'll find an octavia on netmums :haha:

We havent properly decided yet...we just have to see whats available for what we can afford....and we haven't agreed that yet :dohh:

Thanks for the offer though :hugs:

xx


----------



## moggymay

amazing what you can find if you look :winkwink:

Also our neighbours son and his wife have three children and drive a fiesta - that fits three child seats in the back as the youngest is about 15 months and the eldest 7


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's the one I've got Moggy, the Medela Mini Electric Breast Pump. It looks scary as hell! We'll probably not bother with the umbrella then.. we won't need it anyway until the following summer, if at all. Thanks for the tip. Also thanks for the info re the cosytoes. Am keeping an eye on ebay at the moment.

Claire, I would imagine the Octavia to have a lot more room in the back. FX you find one and get a good deal!

x


----------



## MrsMils

Oooh - Ann - thats gorgeous!!!!! You must be so excited!! Get accessory shopping now! You can definitely justify a lovely changing bag at that price!! What a bargain! :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is having a good Monday! The cot and changing/shelving unit we ordered arrived today - 3 weeks early! Woo hoo! Its in two VERY big boxes, so I dare not have a peek as they need to be moved somewhere until we decorate the nursery, but I'm just desperate to get them out and put them together now! :hissy:

I went out for the day with my parents yesterday and my Mum surprised me by buying us this: https://www.bloombaby.com/collection/main.php?sID=31

She tried to buy me a new one but it was the last one they had left in John Lewis (on display), so I negotiated it for £40 less than their price - whoop! It looks very cute, I'm not sure exactly how practical it will be, but DH has been lusting after it since I got pregnant (he likes to think that the house isn't going to become full of brightly coloured baby stuff - I'm letting him keep that unrealistic dream for now!!!:haha::haha::haha:). My Mummy is the best! She always buys us awesome things that we would never justify ourselves so that its such a treat! :cloud9: I also bought a very cute cream knitted cardigan for the baby. So a fabby couple of days so far!!!

Moggy - I'm half way through the breastfeeding book you recommended, its great, thank you so much for the tip! :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

MrsMils, that lounger is gorgeous. And how nice of your mum to get it for you. :thumbup:

I'm not quite half way through the book yet, but have really enjoyed what I have read so far. Thanks again for the recommendation, Moggy. :)


----------



## MrsMils

Yup - She is pretty awesome! :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

Is it her first grandchild?


----------



## MamaBird

Lydia!! Cool baby item!! Is that a type of rocker for baby!? I've never seen those chairs around here!! Lucky girl! Isn't it great when out mommy's spoil us! Can't wait to have my little girl to spoil!!

Hope everyone is good!

xo


----------



## Jetters

Lydia that is soooo cute!!


----------



## MrsMils

Thanks everyone! She's fab and I'm a very happy spoilt daughter! :cloud9: My sister has two boys, so she has grandchildren already, but my sister couldn't afford lots of the basics when she was pregnant, so my parents helped her out with lots of the more practical things. We're fortunate enough to be able to afford car seat/pram/steriliser etc, so she's loving being able to buy the things that she really wants! (She's also very much hoping that I have a girl, you should have seen her eyeing up the pretty girly baby clothes in the shops! :haha:). 

I cannot decide what colour to pain the nursery, the cot is light grey, we've got pine floors and darker wood doors/skirting, a mid-colour wood sideboard that will stay in there (lots of random wood going on!) and these are the wallpaper animals that DH bought me for my birthday for it: https://www.littlebabycompany.com/products/1006/Elephant-Wall-Decal-Josef-Frank-Paradiset- (also the giraffe in the same colour). I can't decide whether just to go white, or a different colour? Its time like this that I wish we hadn't stayed on team yellow!:dohh:


----------



## Piperette

Could I ask you another JL undersale question? If I managed to find the iCandy Peach somewhere in stock and cheaper than JL, but half way across the UK, do you reckon I could call the closest JL to that store, get them to pricematch it and order it from them to get it delivered here? Anyone know?


----------



## MrsMils

I'm not sure Pip, I don't see why not though? When we've wanted something that isn't in stock in JL they've always managed to get it for us, but I don't know whether it has come from a central warehouse of sent from another store. Worth giving it a go - I'd just call them and ask.


----------



## MrsMils

Pip - that one on ebay didn't sell, she's re-listed it at £475 - a bit cheaper https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-New-Sealed-Box-ICandy-Peach-Pushchair-Sweetpea-/270579312881?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Baby_BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item3effc8a8f1#ht_800wt_962 though it would still be £500 with courier. Will keep looking though!


----------



## moggymay

Pip, even if you request undersale from store nearby you would likely opt for free delivery as over £30 anyway? Depending where it is if they say you need to be living there you could always use a friends address if they are nearby and then request delivery to your address and quote the old wives tale luck thing about not wanting buggy in the house etc - nto go with that myself as how are you supposed to get ready? If it is near me you are welcome to use my address for the undersale :thumbup: If its not sure we will find someone willing to offer their address for it!


----------



## MrsMils

Good idea Moggy! Same here, if its in Norfolk give me a shout as you can use my address (unlikely, as not much happens in Norfolk!!).


----------



## penguin77

I'm also here to help:thumbup: But i'm in North Wales and the nearest JL to me is over an hour away ....actually when it comes to that everything decent shopping wise is over an hour away :blush:

If i can help anyone i will though :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Jetters

Bump photos!

(I've been a bit rubbish taking them, as for ages I didn't feel much different, and then POP!)


https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/165711-plus-size-bump-pictures-175.html


----------



## MrsMils

Wowee, look how big your bump is - looking fabulous!!!


----------



## Jetters

It has popped like CRAZY!! Bizarrely I'm only 3kg heavier now than I was when I got my bfp, despite being huuuuuge- cos I lost tons of weight with the MS.


----------



## MrsMils

I've put on just under a stone now :blush: - fortunately I don't have scales in my house otherwise I think I'd become a bit paranoid. DH almost raised an eyebrow at me for tucking into my third french fancy this afternoon.... :growlmad: My fruit/veg craving from first tri has definitely been replaced with a sugar one!!!


----------



## penguin77

Yas - Lovely bump hun.....you have deffo popped. :thumbup: I think i have in the last few weeks too....and from now on it just gets bigger and bigger ...and the waddle becomes more and more :haha:

Lydia - I've put over a stone on..actually 18lbs or so....:blush: I am obsessing about my weight too even though i weighed over a stone heavier with jac at this stage. I also have a bvery sweet tooth this time ..... i make a run for the biscuits and choccy bar isles in tescos weekly now! :haha:
I even have 3/4 chocchy in my work drawer as backup...how bad is that :haha:

xx


----------



## MrsMils

penguin77 said:


> I even have 3/4 chocchy in my work drawer as backup...how bad is that :haha:

Not that bad at all - I have a packet of choccy biscuits beside my bed because I'm always waking up hungry in the middle of the night and then don't go back to sleep unless I eat something, so the dog and I have a little midnight feast of chocolate hobnobs! :blush: :haha:


----------



## moggymay

midnight feast :thumbup: I used to have custard creams when doing the 2am BF with mogster!


----------



## penguin77

I've never had a midnight snack......you're both giving my ideas now...

Custard creams are my faves too...there are some callling me from the biscuit cupboard as i type :haha:

I'm going to resist and go to bed though...hubby has txt and said he'll be late home and i'm knackered.
Night night ladies :hugs:
xx


----------



## MamaBird

Fab bump Jetters!!! I have put on about 11-12lbs but I was chunky to start...I figured my bump wouldn't look like a proper bump for ages...but I showed right away.

So I have great news!!! While I was at work today DH and my BIL finished painting the nursery!!! YAY!! The colour we picked looks fantastic! I can't wait to post pictures for you ladies once everything is in place!

Anyway, I'm off to relax! xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lovely bump Yas!! You definitely have popped! I've put on well over a stone now.. :blush:

If it helps anyone High Wycombe has a JL which is near me and I'm happy to collect.. the only thing is they don't stock baby things. However, if they can transfer them internally I don't see the problem.

x


----------



## Jetters

My fruit craving has turned into a sweet one too Lydia!! I worked soooo hard to maintain my weight in the first six months and now i'm going crazy with the ice cream and choc :blush:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Is anyone else suffering with snoring?! I need to sleep and so does my oh.


----------



## Jetters

I suffer with my OHs snoring :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: he drives me BANANAS!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm afraid I'm the culprit on this occassion!


----------



## Jetters

My pregnancy book says it's normal. Just asked OH and he said i've started snoring too!! Oh dear...


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh lordy.. better get my dh some earplugs!


----------



## moggymay

happy 25 weeks Claire :yipee:


----------



## Piperette

We went to see the MW today. Little Piper is measuring fine and she said he was a really good boy as she found his heartbeat immediately. It was lovely to hear his little heart beating again. :cloud9:

And I have some more good news:

I found a place where they are currently giving 10% off all iCandy items, their list prices on them are the same as at John Lewis. So I rang the closest JL to that store and the lady said she would try the undersale for me. She rang me back to tell me that the prices have been confirmed, but the competitor does not have all the items in stock and JL don't have the parasol and footmuff in stock at the moment either. :nope: So I sort of knew she was going to refuse the undersale....but then she said that they decided to honour the undersale anyway as long as I place the order today! :happydance: Yay, so I placed the order earlier and asked them to deliver it at the beginning of August. So excited. And thanks again everyone for keeping my spirits up. :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

:happydance: Well done Pip :thumbup: 

So what will you be getting in the parcel?


----------



## MrsMils

Woo hoo Pip!!!! Yay! Thats brilliant news - so pleased they honoured it for you. Well done - all your research/ringing around paid off!

Good midwife appointment and icandy ordered - I hope you're celebrating tonight!:happydance:


----------



## Piperette

We are very happy. And to top it off we are going away tomorrow to Scotland until the weekend. Can't wait. :happydance:

Moggy, we will be getting the whole lot (apart from the changing bag as I already have a much more goregous one :winkwink:): the pushchair, the carrycot, the footmuff, the parasol, the Maxicosi car seat and adaptors.

Here is a wee pic of the pram in the colour we ordered.
 



Attached Files:







peach carrycot.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moggymay

:wohoo: Looks good :thumbup: Enjoy Scotland - weather is meant to be fab the rets of this week and next week. Relaxation and fun for you and Mr Pip!


----------



## Piperette

Thanks, Moggy. We are really looking forward to the relaxation and fun. :)

Have I shown you yet how the pram folds? Sorry, if I am going on a bit, but I am a bit excited. Can you tell?
 



Attached Files:







icandy fold.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> happy 25 weeks Claire :yipee:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Thanks hun :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## Piperette

Oooh, I didn't even realise. Happy 25 weeks, Claire! :happydance:


----------



## penguin77

PIp- Great news about little pip.....and mega superb news about the icandy :thumbup: I love the one you're getting and would have bought one when expecting Jac if i knew what i know about prams and such now...it owuld have saved me a fortune in the long run.
Pity you have to wait till august for a play :haha:
You have also tickled me being excited about how it folds... :rofl:
Enjoy scotland too hun :hugs:

Hubby hasnt said i snore now but i know i do sometimes anyway....especially if im mega tired and sleep on my back :blush:
Sent my HIP grant today...hoping to get it through before we go to chesater for a few nights in a fortnight.

Anybody already claimed and had it though....interested to find out how long it took? I can't estamite from when i was excpecting Jac as i submitted a form in January but the we're starting to pay the grant till April/May...so no idea how long it takes :shrug:
No biggy if it doesnt come though..

xx


----------



## penguin77

Piperette said:


> Thanks, Moggy. We are really looking forward to the relaxation and fun. :)
> 
> Have I shown you yet how the pram folds? Sorry, if I am going on a bit, but I am a bit excited. Can you tell?

Im curious...does it fold with the seat unit attached?

xx


----------



## penguin77

Piperette said:


> Oooh, I didn't even realise. Happy 25 weeks, Claire! :happydance:

Thank hun :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## Piperette

Thanks Claire. I asked for delivery in August as we don't have the biggest house and I also thought it would make sense with regards to the warranty. Not much point in warranty already running for 4 months before we actually get a chance to use it.

Regarding the HIP grant: I think I read before and MW told me today too that it only takes a couple of weeks, so fingers crossed you will get yours in time.

I won't be able to get mine until my next MW appointment in 4 weeks.


----------



## Piperette

penguin77 said:


> Piperette said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Moggy. We are really looking forward to the relaxation and fun. :)
> 
> Have I shown you yet how the pram folds? Sorry, if I am going on a bit, but I am a bit excited. Can you tell?
> 
> Im curious...does it fold with the seat unit attached?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

It doesn't fold with the seat attached, but it only takes one hand to take the carrycot off the chassis, so baby doesn't get disturbed when sleeping. And then it just folds into this really slim and tiny upright standing unit (see picture before).


----------



## moggymay

my HIP grant was sent off on Thursday and then o got it the following Monday so about a week and a half from posting to receipt.

Loving the fold up pics Pip :thumbup:


----------



## penguin77

Pip- It does make sense with the warrant defo......i would be so impatient......its never crossed my mind to pre-order something and wait a few months....it's not in my nature :blush:


Moggy - Here's hoping it comes though straight away then....:thumbup:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Pip, JL told us that warranty is from babies DOB in the event of any probs


----------



## Piperette

Claire, I am usually quite impatient myself, but it sort of made sense plus the fact that we don't really have that much storage space.

Moggy, I didn't know that. Probably a good thing I didn't know it before, otherwise I would have told them to deliver asap. :blush:


----------



## penguin77

Piperette said:


> Moggy, I didn't know that. Probably a good thing I didn't know it before, otherwise I would have told them to deliver asap. :blush:

You could always phone them up tomorrow and ask for next day delivery instead :haha:

xx


----------



## Jetters

Yay Pip, you got the one you wanted and cheap too! Great news!! :D And that's good about JL's warrenty policy... didn't know that... 


Annoyingly I have had bad buggy news today! I was planning on getting the Bugaboo Bee Plus as well as a footmuff from Mothercare on their Baby Plan, which has been advertised everywhere as 10% off when you order it. So i'd be saving £55 which is good (total is £550). BUT I couldn't open the plan until they got the Plus's in stock (today), rung to check and the Baby Plan 10% offer finished last week. :dohh:

SO ANNOYING!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Grr.. how annoying Yas. Maybe you should call HO, maybe they will honour it?

Happy 25 weeks Claire!

Loving your new pram/carrycot Pip.. it's beeeaautiful!!


----------



## Piperette

How annoying, Yas. Do what F&C suggested and see if they will honour it. Would they really want to lose the sale because of £55? I wouldn't hope so. Good luck.


----------



## Jetters

I did, they said no :(


----------



## Piperette

Jetters said:


> I did, they said no :(

:(

Can you send some emails and phone around a bit to see if anyone does it any cheaper than full price?


----------



## Jetters

I'm gonna have to although I have no idea where to start *sigh*


----------



## penguin77

Ann - Thanks hun :hugs:

Yas - I'm sure you can find it cheaper somewhere else...every buggy/pram i've looked at has always been more expensive in mothercare so i reckon it shouldnt be that hard...will start hunting for you....bet you moggy will find one :winkwink:

xx


----------



## Piperette

I'll have a look for you too when we get back from Scotland. :winkwink:


----------



## moggymay

Yas - code AF09 works til 28th May for mothercare orders over £120 - gets 10% off

Also Mothercare do an online price match policy so in theory you should be able to get either price match or 10% off or maybe even both

What buggy and colour etc are you after and will have a play tomorrow if you want?


----------



## moggymay

is it any of these deals?

https://www.peppermint.co.uk/nursery_department/shop-by-brand/bugaboo/bugaboo-bee.html


----------



## penguin77

Jetters said:


> I'm gonna have to although I have no idea where to start *sigh*

If you still want to buy from mothercare online use code JLK for 10% off .... it should be ok till end of May.

xx


----------



## Jetters

Oh, you lot! :hugs:

Moggy that link to Peppermint has made me feel like a right dafty for going straight to Mothercare and thinking that was my only option :dohh: i've never shopped online really before I got preggo. That is exactly the buggy I want, in blue. 

Thanks for the 10% codes! I can't buy it till the end of June (which is why the baby plan was good- pay it off in chunks) but now I reckon even if I can't find it much cheaper elsewhere i'll still be able to find a mothercare discount code somewhere. :happydance:


----------



## costgang

hi girls:flower:


----------



## moggymay

Yas - let us know what bits you want eg chassis, liner hood carseat etc and waht colours and will have a look - we should come up with a blinding deal by June :wohoo: You too will get your bargain :thumbup:

Have a good day all - Mogster didnt get up til 6.45 and moglet only got me up once to pee at 5.20am so had a good ole snooze. Need it as we have Tumble Tots today and the walk up there tires me out before we start! Gives Mogster a good run around and climb though and it finishes in July so want him to enjoy while we can :yipee:


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: Costgang!


----------



## Fish&Chips

https://www.babybabyonline.co.uk/index.php/bugaboo-bee-plus-package-1.html

£495 inc footmuff - but they advise to call to see if you can get a better deal. You might be able to negiotate this price for a June delivery.

https://ladybugsbaby.easywebstore.co.uk/searchresults.aspx?searchterm=bugaboo

£459 exc footmuff (£75 for footmuff) so £534 in total - more expensive than the first option but they do an interest free payment plan!

https://www.pramworld.co.uk/index.html

£459 exc footmuff but they ask you to call for packages so you might be able get a good price for the footmuff as well. Either way their footmuff is £67 so cheaper than the above option.

Will keep looking later.


----------



## moggymay

Yas - best i can find is £623.95 which includes a 2010 bugaboo bee plus in blue, cabriofix car seat in choice of colours, car seat adaptors, cocoon and footmuff....

https://www.bambinodirect.co.uk/details1.asp/ProductID/2680/bugaboo-bee-2010-package3.html


----------



## Jetters

moggymay said:


> Yas - let us know what bits you want eg chassis, liner hood carseat etc and waht colours and will have a look - we should come up with a blinding deal by June :wohoo: You too will get your bargain :thumbup:

I want the bugaboo bee plus chassis, a blue hood, and a blue footmuff for CERTAIN- Mothercare is £419 for chassis, £39 for hood and £89.99 for footmuff. So anywhere cheaper than £550 is a win :thumbup: i'd also quite like the coccoon/nest and car seat adapters but only as an extra if they're in a good deal, they're not essentials. Thank you guys!!! :hugs:

Oh and I don't need the actual car seat cos I've bought mine from Claire!!! :hugs:


Can't believe you only got up once to pee Moggy, I am jealous, I am hitting 4-6 times a night which is driving me barmy. It gets to about 6pm and I start drinking like crazy, I get SO thirsty and I can't have less cos it's a proper water craving!!! :dohh:


And hi Costgang, hope things are a bit better for you???xxx


----------



## Jetters

Oh and my bestest friend in the universe has gone for her early pregnancy reassurance scan today... as she had a MC at 13 weeks previously. She's exactly 7 weeks so everyone please cross your fingers and toes for her, this is a very much wanted baby!!! :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

£489 but its cocoon not footmuff...https://www.babyboom2000.co.uk/products/Bugaboo-Bee%2b-Plus-With-Newborn-Cocoon-Various-Colours.html If you call them you might be able to negotiate it to be footmuff if you prefer?

Enjoy the park Im off to TumbleTots - not looking forward to it as have run out of steam already and ready to :sleep:


----------



## moggymay

fingers crossed Yas x


----------



## Fish&Chips

For some reason one of the links wasn't showing the right bugaboo so here's a new link. This is the one that does a payment plan..

https://ladybugsbaby.easywebstore.co.uk/NEW-2010-Bugaboo-Bee-Plus-Pushchair_A5SYM.aspx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh and I'll also keep my fingers crossed. x


----------



## moggymay

payment plan link one looks good F&C :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

Strange question but can you get travel sick wandering around on foot? Feeling really wierd for the last couple hours, just home from tumble tots and it has worn me out even more...am i just tired or should I go see doc do you think?


----------



## Jetters

Thanks F&C- i'm saving all these links and will go through them all properly later. 

Moggy by travel sick do you mean that nauseous, headachey, head spinny feeling?? I don't think you can get travel sickness without being in a vehicle but it could be something else.. when my iron/blood pressure is low I feel like that (and it was exactly how I felt before I fainted the other week). Hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

have made docs appt for 340 today, Yas thats quite like it but also my legs have gone, they have no energy to carry me around, fortunately docs is few minute walk and can lean on buggy. Had full bloods done last thurs though and all fine BP too :shrug: Ah well not long now. Wondering if it might be UTI?


----------



## Jetters

Oh maybe, that can ache everything... poor you- not what you need with mogster to tun around after :hugs: let us know what the doc says x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Or maybe sugar? I get like that if I don't get enough sugar but I think that's because my bp is low. Hope it goes well at the Drs. x


----------



## moggymay

Doc has referred back to MW as BP ok, urine ok and bloods done last week all bang on. Hes not sure what is causing it but as every check he did is ok he is presuming it is bubs...? Just have to await contact from MW unless feel worse :shrug: ~Not much help really :nope:

Thanks for the happy thoughts, makes me feel bit better, OH off tomorrow so can have a rest but then he is away Fri-Sunday.

Suddenly pregnancy feels really hard work :cry:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Moggy, hope this weird spell goes soon. I'm already finding everything much harder and I'm 5 weeks behind you so I can only imagine how hard things must seem at the moment. x


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - I know how you feel hun :hugs: I think i'm feeling pretty much similar to you. My body feels achy and really sluggish today and i've had waves of light headedness that only lasts a few seconds. Happened a twice yesterday and the same today. 
Maybe it's down to the body working harder as we already have 1 to run around after and carrying no2...:shrug:

I only work a 1/2 day on a Thursday and because i felt so achy and sluggish the rest would do me good so i asked my manager for the day off. He was happy to let me till a mandatory meeting request came up for me to attend :growlmad: He said that he wanted to accomodate me as much as possible...with pregnancy and so on and wanted to keep me fit an healthy....but on this instance NO!!! So i have to go in.....i am sooo mad....its the 2nd annual leave ive been refused this week. I can see me having a week off somewhere soon prescribed off my doctor, i just cant take the place anymore. My supervisor is off sick long term sick so a lot more stuff is coming my way....and no more pennies for it either...

Sorry to rant....needed that :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww that's gutting Claire. x


----------



## moggymay

Hope you feel bit brighter after a long weekend...:hugs: Its so strange a feeling, OH thinks it is baby lying somewhere and pressing on a nerve etc which is why it passes and returns. Dont know that i can cope with it for the next 10 weeks though :nope:

saw a bugaboo bee plus in ebay Yas, lots of extras including spares in other colours, it says used teice but woman wants chameleon - she must have more money than sense :haha: you would think she tried it in the shop first :dohh:

Got new preggo pillow due today, hoping it will help with sleeping........hoping, hoping, hoping! Trip to Rutland water with Mogster this afternoon so he can have a blast on his trike, asked if he wanted to go on his bike or his trike and he prefers trike. Should be fun cos meant to be a warm day :yipee:

Hoping to have more energy and if not will snooze in the car! Hope you al have a good day and Claire that your boss burns his tongue on his tea/coffee! They should be a bit more flexible than they sounds :nope: In fact I hope he burns his tongue and when he dunks his biccie it falls in :haha: Maybe you and Jac can take the trike for a spin later put a smile on both your faces! :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Feeling better today...not so achy or sluggish.....still disapointed that my boss couldnt give a crap about my walefare though. I also hope he dropped is biscuit in the cup and then split it all over his bits :haha: Cruel but well deserved...
I bought a 'V' preggy pillow last time and didnt like it at all.....i still have it and it's virtually brand new.....didnt use it with Jac but might use it with #2 as a prop tool to aid sitting up when the time comes.
Its lovely here too and already had a spin on the trike :thumbup: Having a nap now so might go again later....i find the damn thing hard to steer though....regret not buying a more expensive one now. Maybe if this one breaks i can take it back and replace it in argos :winkwink: 

xx


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!:hi:

Moggy I hope you feel better soon!:hugs: If it helps, I had a day of feeling like that...I actually had to leave work because I was all shaky, ringing in my ears and felt like passing out. I came home, had a snack and a nap and felt much better. Hopefully it passes soo for you!

Claire: Happy to hear you're better today!

So Ann and I have reached 25 weeks today!!:happydance:

Here are a few pictures! So first my 25 weeks bump...and I was brave and took a naked bump pic. And also took a picture of the nursery wall! So the trim is white and the other colour is that Mocha Cream I was telling you ladies about! Let me know what you think!

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/25Weeks.jpg
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/25Weeks_3.jpg
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/CIMG4199.jpg

xo


----------



## penguin77

Happy 25 weeks Brigitte and Ann :happydance::yipee::wohoo:

Brigitte - You have a fab bump hun :thumbup: I havent braved a naked bump pic this time....i did with Jac and i was so much bigger :dohh:
Love the mocha colour too .... :thumbup:

xx


----------



## MamaBird

Thanks Claire! 

I am sure that your naked bump is fab!!!
I'm shy about showing my bump because I have so many stretch marks already. Everyone tells me not to worry about the stretch marks...but I just can't help but wonder if my belly will ever look "normal" again. But I mean my Bean is SOOOO worth it!

xo


----------



## moggymay

loving the bump Brig :thumbup:

Claire I have a double ended pillow which has been fine til now, ordered a feather V pillow on tuesday as was starting to struggle when i was propped up in bed and felt could justify extra cost as will use for feeding too - £20 later and it arrived today and its soooo comfy - in fact Mogster is having a rest with it on the sofa at the moment, he is knackered after all the pedalling today! Just hope he doesnt "adopt" it as his :nope:

Had a rough night with him last night, he was up and inconsolable from 930 through til gone 11, we're all knackered today but have had a nice family day at Grafham Water - couldnt be bothered to drive the extra 1/2 hour to Rutland Water as OH is off to RAFA conference in Blackpool this weekend and heads of tonight after dinner so hope Mogster sleeps well cos then me and Moglet can too :yipee:

Funny tired travel sick thing hasnt passed but is put-up-withable today as OH is home to share the burden - dreading weekend solo :cry:

Trikes rule as does feeding the ducks!:wohoo:

:hi: everyone else


----------



## MrsMils

Claire - glad you're feeling better:thumbup:, can't believe your boss - thats ridiculous! I know its a bit over-the-top, but its worth making a note of conversations like that if ever you needed to have a bit of clout in a 'situation' with your employer (sorry, the lawyer in me starts thinking like a dreadful lawyer!). 

Moggy - I really hope you start to feel better, I've had a few dizzy spells, but nothing like that, how horrible. :hugs:

Brigitte - loving the bump and absolutely LOVE the colour of the nursery :happydance:, very serene. I STILL can't make up my mind as to what colour I want ours to be, I change my mind every day, so think that I'll end up doing it white and just having those wallpaper animals that I posted the link to, I just can't decide what colour goes. I hate being on team yellow sometimes!!

Just had some meetings at the hotel (even though I don't officially work there any more...) but two out of the three were outside - heaven! :haha:Now need to pack, I'm off to Southampton for that hen-do this weekend, really not looking forward to a sober night out on the town, I love my girls, but I think I'm going to be pooped by about 10pm!:sleep:

Hi everyone else - hope you're all well!:howdy:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Gorgeous bump photo Brigitte and happy 25 weeks!!! I also love the colour of your nursery. Ours is probably going to remain cream and we plan to have a look at the baby show which is on this weekend, for decorations. My inlaws have given us some money to spend on things we need for the baby so it should be great!

:hi: everyone else!


----------



## penguin77

Lydia- Will do hun...thanks for the advice :thumbup:

Ann - Lucky you...what do you plan on buying with the money?

Moggy- Glad your a bit better today....hopefully mogster will sleep soundly and you'll get your rest. Oh...and i think you need to hid eyour pillow or youll end up haivng to buy another one LOL.

Good news today......my pandora is back and i think the bracelet and charm has been replaced. I spoke to the lady on the phone who didnt seem to know much (not the one i dealt with - possibly her mother)....i asked her what they'd done (thinking they would have sent it back unrepaired) - so she said 'what was wrong with it' ... i strated to mention the clasp was broken and then she said it looked ok and possibly looked new :happydance::happydance: Lets hope it is and i dont get disappointed when i pick it up tomorrow.

xx


----------



## moggymay

:wohoo: for the bracelet :yipee:

Lousy night again here, so hot and Mogster wasnt settled at all - he was calling out every 45 minutes or so but he slept in til 715 so not so bad....shame i was tossing and turning :nope: Pillow was thrown out at 1am cos I was soooo hot! Might put the ceiling fan on tonight....

Loving the sunshine, Mogster and I have some tan after the factor 50 walk yesterday :thumbup: More time outdoors today - we are loving it. Retrying potty training at halfterm so hope the weather holds, it worked well last time til he got ill at the end of it....Footie this afternoon too so good day planned all around.....shame OH not back til Sunday night tho :cry:

Whats the plan for spending at the Baby Show? Bet you see some lovely things, if the sleeping bag sellers are there you will get to see all the new designs - very jealous cos we will use the ones we had for Mogster again so giraffes then tractors for Moglet. Oooh and you can look at mobiles too - I love the tinkle tinkle tunes. We have Schuberts lullaby and I love it, but then I love most of them!

Have a good day all :icecream:


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Picked up my bracelet and it is new and the charm :happydance::happydance: So hubby bought me a new charm to go on it :cloud9:
Gutted you didnt get your rest hun.....i'm lucky it's not as hot up here...it's stuffy during the day but a nice 21'c at night...so just right really. Jac did wake up last night too...when hubby was coming to bed at 1am...so he sorted him out...took him a good 20 minutes as Jac was wide awake LOL Sound slike you ahve a busy day...dont over do it though :hugs:

Jac's having a nap now so i might go and sit int he sun. We'll probably have a spin on the trike to the swings later :thumbup:

Gutted i didnt get tickets to Radio 1's big weekedn which is 5 miles away from me...it's on tomorrow and sunday..but it's probably a blessing in disguise as i would have been queuing for the toilets all day and winging about my aches and pains LOL

Happy weekend :kiss:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

still going at the moment, Mogster has given up napping in the day which is killing me! Off to footie later, planning to make dinner when we get home so can have him bathed and in bed story done by 7pm, will be shattered cos its soooo hot!

Thermometer in mogsters room said 24 most of last night, think we may have to invest in ceiling fan for his rom too.....Moglet will benefit from ours, dont know how we would have coped last summer without it! Shame we cant afford air con!

What charm did OH get?

Shame about tickets but maybe you could set up paddling pool in the garden and have radio on nice n loud - you get to have you own personal Big Weekend with personal loo and access to fridge etc for cold drinks! Oh shame you live so far away esle we could join you!

My parents are visiting tomorrow so they will give me a bit of a break by playing with Mogster, my Dad is gonna fit a new lock on the window in mogsters room too so we can open it wider but lock it so he cant escape, he always seems to find little jobs to do when he comes, its nice though if you know what I mean!

Anyway just off to empty washing machine before footie!

Make sure you and Jac get :icecream: en route to swings :thumbup:


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Hubby got me this one.. https://www.mememeaccessories.com/P...rm-with-clear-Cubic-Zirconia-79182Cz-790182CZ
It looks nicer for real iykwim. This is the 1st one ive picked because i just like it.....the other mean something but they are a bit boring. I actually dont have that many..the bracelet, safety chain, 2xclips, a penguin, 14ct gold/silver 'J' and 'Hugs&kisses'. I'm sooo happy to have it back :happydance:
Nice to hear your parents are round tomorrow.....gives you some time to rest while the entertain mogster :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

love the charm - funky and pretty at the same time

Mogster went to bed at 7 like a star, unfortunately he flooded the bathroom floor at bathtime! Ah well we had a fun day so couldnt be cross and as OH away we used his big towel to mop up the spill - more washing!!!

Gonna head off for the evening, curl up on sofa and watch The Mentalist - it always leaves me with a smile on my face :happydance:

Have a good evening and lovely weekend all :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Claire, we're not too sure but we haven't got any decorations for the nursery yet plus we need things like a changing mat. Maybe also a changing bag? Ooh how exciting! Glad you got a new bracelet and charm.. what a result!

Moggy, that's a good idea.. sleeping bags, a mobile and maybe a nice net to keep the cats away.

x


----------



## penguin77

Ann- Am sure you'll get some nice stuff anyway :thumbup:

Moggy - thanks hun...i love it too :hugs: Oh...and 2 days till 75% :thumbup:

I forgot to mention earlier......Jac has taken his 1st steps today :happydance: with encouragement i must add and a bit wobbly. He did a few times with me calling him so i dont know if that means he'll be walking soon or it'll be months :shrug: exciting anyway LOL
And ive had Braxton Hicks for the 1st time this pregnancy today....walked to tesco with Jac after his tea...and had a few tight feelings....feels so weird again :wacko:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Go Jac, he will start to get his confidence and then he will be off - get him out in the garden with a football and he will want to try to walk :tumbup:

Ooh BH's Ive been having those a while now, dont really remember getting them last time though :nope: Hopefully it is a good sign which means Moglet wont be late :yipee: Cant belive the preg bar will say 75% soon dont thinkit will say it on Sunday as although thats 30 weeks my pregbar thinks pregnancy is 42??? :dohh: Scariest bit is what happens when we get to 35 weeks - every day will be a milestone.... eek

Have a lovely day ladies, more sunshine here, off to get showered whilst Mogster plays and then its breakfast time before a flying tidy and quick trip to Waitrose before the parents arrive :yipee:

Oooh and enjoy the baby show :thumbup:

Yas - how did the tour go? :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh Claire that's lovely news! Go Jac! x


----------



## Piperette

Evening ladies,

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the lovely weather. We had a great few days away with relaxation and fun. And we did a bit of shopping today too and got these two. They are sooo cute. :cloud9:


----------



## Piperette

And do you want to see what OH got me?


----------



## Piperette

I have to admit that I could sort of feel the heat today when shopping in the city. And I have been having this sharp rib pain and discomfort when standing up or sitting down, which I also felt when out and about. Some googling suggests that it is the uterus pushing upwards. Does anyone else have this and can recommend aything that eases it?


----------



## Fish&Chips

How sweet! You oh sounds amazing!

I've been getting all sorts of weird pains etc at the top of my uterus and I just assumed it was my organs shifting out of the way? I'm not sure though. 

Right.. off to the show I go! Whoo hoo!


----------



## moggymay

ooooh Have fun at the Show, cant wait to see what you bring back and to hear all about it! Wish we could come too, make sure OH carries you a nice cool drink all day and that you drink it, you are shopping for two after all :thumbup:

Pip - love the bodysuits and the cutie from OH, I find a wheat heat pack helps a little, I tend to wrap it in a towel so I can keep it comfy next to me on the sofa then I settle in for as long as mogster allows! Tend only to do it in the evening as in the day Im constantly chasing young man :dohh:

Claire - hows Jacs walking coming on?

Everyone else :hi: Any gossip to share?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Pip. How's that stabbing pain today? Hope it's gone now.

The show was good although utterly exhausting! My feet are well and truly swollen. Think we need to invest in a paddling pool just for me!

We got a memory foam changing matt, a travel changing matt, an Avent baby monitor (our big splash out), lots of sweets for me and my DH bought me a hot milk bra and pants set! I got myself measured as, I don't know if you remember, but I was complaining that nobody does a bra in a 38A or AA which I thought I was. Well the one I have now is a 34D!!! lol. I'm not 100% that's right and think it's just a make that comes up small but who am I to complain!!

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hello ladies - back from my travels and hopefully about caught up with the threads :haha:

F&C and Piper - love the prams woop woop!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

MrsMils - that baby nest is absolutely gorgeous, I am now planning on showing it to hubby :haha:

Yas look at your fab bump!!!!!!!

Claire - HIP grant was in my bank just under 7 days after posting it (recent)

Now I am stuck and can't remember anything else.........oh happy 30 weeks moggy!!! :thumbup:

Had a fabulous time jollying down south caught up with lots of family and friends. Been to stone henge, London, Devon, Surrey, Portsmouth....shopped til we dropped in Portsmouth and DH spoilt me rotten :thumbup: Struggled sooooo much with the heat, and bless him he bought me a handheld fan from boots and it has been a LIFESAVER!!!!! :haha:

Just got back this evening and thankfully still have next week off - have my GTT tomorrow and midwife appointment. DH going to call builder and find out whats happened about his op as we want the house finishing at some point :haha: and loving the bump pics ladies - I have lots of pics from our travels as Bump went everywhere lol so will have a look for some :thumbup:

Off to bed but glad to be back and hope you are all doing good! :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

Welcome back lia!! I NEED a handheld fan... 

F&C I love hot milk, I am mega jealous!!!


How's everyone else doing with the heat? Went to my mums for the weekend in Herne Bay which was lovely, apart from terrible travel sickness all the way there and back- poor OH :sick:. Had a awful day at home today though, my flat is like a fricking oven, need to invest in a super size fan as the one I have is no good and I felt really over emotional and horrid all day- still only just cooling down now :cry::cry:


----------



## moggymay

welcome home P&F - gotta love Pompey for shopping!


----------



## Jetters

Oh and don't think i've been on since my 28 week check up on Thursday.. it went really well, got my HIP form at last so hope that comes soon- and a really nice MW for once who has booked me in for an appointment on Tuesday to get my Surestart form signed- YAY!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Good news Yas :thumbup:

Moggy - I try and save up my shopping when I know we might be visiting portsmouth :haha: went a little overboard this time but I neeeeeded stuff :haha:

Honestly Yas I won't leave home without this bad boy now, was overheating like mad down in the hot sunny south. As for in the house, we just had the windows open and no quilts.........great, but not good enough so may need to invest in a fan. Had to shut the windows when the dawn chorus decided to wake me :haha:

Off to hospital now for the lovely gtt, poor DH has gone back to work - by next week I know I won't want to at all :haha: Have a lovely day ladies!


----------



## penguin77

:yipee::yipee::yipee: 99 days to go :happydance:

hi ladies..:flower:

Will post a decent reply when im home form work later.

xxx


----------



## moggymay

love Pompey shops, I was at uni down there and loved it!

We had a ceiling fan in our bedroom, not the prettiest thing but we invested after struggling the summer I was preggo with mogster and the fear of him putting his fingers in a standing fan :haha: I still find it less than attractive but its sooooooo effective I can put up with it!

Mogster off to playschool this morning so busy morning for me, floors and blinds today - maybe windows if I get time.....have to pick him up at 11.30 so dont get long :dohh:

69 to go!

Hope GTT goes well hon, have an :icecream: after to make up for it!

Any baby show pics yet? Jac toddling pics? How about a review of the big weekend?


----------



## moggymay

:hi: Claire posted same time :icecream:


----------



## moggymay

congrats on 99 to go, calls for :icecream:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Double digits?! Go Claire!

Thanks Yas, I'm wearing the bra now and it feels super sexy!

Welcome back P&F.. you've been missed!

So is a fan the best way to keep cool during the summer? I'm worried as the baby's room has been so hot and I've no idea how to keep it cool for him. 

x


----------



## moggymay

hes gonna be in with you a lot dont forget....by the time he goes solo it will be cooler weather


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone!:flower:

99 days to us Claire - woohoo!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:I celebrated by having a bit of a shopping spree, bought a dress for wedding/60th party in July, a tankini, shorts and a couple of tops for our holiday - yay! 

P&F - glad you had a great time, enjoy this week off too!

Ann - that was a nice surprise then!! Glad you had a great time at the show, memory foam mattress sounds good.

Great news Yas - glad all is well. :thumbup:

I had a lovely weekend away in Southampton, it was so nice to catch up with the girls, but I struggled a bit with the night out on Saturday, we went to a very cheesy 80's club, which was perfect, as I could at least have a bit of a boogie (I can't dance when sober to non-cheesy music!), but by 11.30pm I was shattered and sat myself down for the rest of the night. Fortunately there was another pregnant girl on the hen-do, so we hung out together and didn't feel too left-out! Had a wonderful day in the sun on Sunday - chilling and swimming, but forgot to put suncream on my feet, which are very sore now, so spending the day indoors and shoeless! I'm so stupid! Had to come home and sit with them in a cold bath!:dohh:

Off to do some fan research now... (should be doing housework/admin, but really can't be bothered today!):haha:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

OOOohhh the days are disappearing fast ladies!!!!! :happydance:

Moggy - all your ice cream suggestions have worked on me............but if I go to my freezer and don't have any I'll probably cry :haha:

Tempted to invest in some pretty underwear myself....hoping I won't change size again now as going crackers :haha:

MrsMils - weekend sounds fab - always handy when there's someone else in the preggo boat!!!

GTT this morn - first I got the wrong bus (normally I get the train - the bus was an experience I messed up :haha:) so I had to hop off when I realised and head back the other way :rofl: then I got there and they had run out of blooming lucozade or whatever so I had to wait ages......at least they gave me a sarnie at the end of it - I was frikking starving :haha: said I will only hear back if there's a prob. Now back home briefly before midwife and more bloods this affy.........doubt there'll be any left :haha:

So now I want a big fan............DH cannot say no to a burnt and sweaty lobster wife surely????? :rofl:


----------



## moggymay

spec not a preggo burnt and sweaty lobster wife :haha:

Persuade him to let you get one with the tall stand so you can raise it to cot height later...? Appeal to the man way of thinking - its not for his lovely wife but for his firstborn!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> spec not a preggo burnt and sweaty lobster wife :haha:
> 
> Persuade him to let you get one with the tall stand so you can raise it to cot height later...? Appeal to the man way of thinking - its not for his lovely wife but for his firstborn!

I like your way of thinking :thumbup: I keep referring to him as his heir :haha:

midwife app today supposed to be my 28 weeks one - any idea what it's for? :shrug:


----------



## moggymay

think just check pee, BP and measurements, also had bloods done and they book next appt....if the freezer is empty of icecream pop to the shop - had a Thorntons one on Saturday it was yummy!!!!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> think just check pee, BP and measurements, also had bloods done and they book next appt....if the freezer is empty of icecream pop to the shop - had a Thorntons one on Saturday it was yummy!!!!

Ta - gutted a heap of appointments have fallen this week on my week off, would have had some lovely times off work if I'd been in :haha: may not have any blood left as everyone has wanted some today :dohh:

Off to investigate the ice cream situation...........have worked up the courage to deal with the possibilities and am prepared for a shop stop if the cupboards are bare :haha:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hi ladies - just heard from Yas and she is in hospital at the mo. She had some bleeding which has stopped and she and baby are okay but being kept in for monitoring.

Will keep you updated if I hear anything more but lots of hugs for poor Yas and bean :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MrsMils

Oh no, poor Yas and bean, I really hope everything is ok:hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks for keeping us updated P&F :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks for letting us know. I will keep them both in my thoughts. x


----------



## moggymay

Get better soon Yas :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Yas - Hope you're ok hun...:hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## penguin77

Hi ladies...so much has gone on in the past few days i cant digest it :dohh:
I keep on re-reading the thread and it's still nto absorbed... :blush:

Moggy - Not much progress on the walking front...he was all keen saturday but not been interested since. I'm trying to encourage him so he builds up his confidence.....am i doing the right thing :shrug: So pics are out of it for now LOL . Mmmmmmm thorntons ice cream...sounds heavenly..... Hope you got your cleaning done...

Lydia - Happy 99 days hun :happydance::happydance:

Lia - Glad you had a great trip hun...sounds tiring though..you need this week to recover i think...

Ann - I also have weird aches and pains too.....i sometimes get this mega stitch type feeling when i turn over in bed......Ouch..... Lucky you getting a sexy bra set...you do know that hubby has bought that for him not you :haha:

Pip - Cute vests....oh and you have a very nice hubby :thumbup:

Had a great day yesterday...went to local Gypsy Wood park...which has farm animals and is based on fairy/gypsy stories and all that. A bit too young for Jac at the moment but a great afternoon anyway. It'll be better once he's walking. 
Am also off next week....cant wait..... :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Here's my new bra..

https://www.bras4mums.co.uk/hotmilk-radiant-in-her-rescue-bikini.html


----------



## penguin77

Fish&Chips said:


> Here's my new bra..
> 
> https://www.bras4mums.co.uk/hotmilk-radiant-in-her-rescue-bikini.html

Very sexy...as i first thought...hubby bought them for himself :haha:

I can never get sexy maternity undies in my size :cry: Pre-preg im a size 14 bottoms and 16 top...but i'm really broad. Before Jac i was a 38C, after losing the weight and more i was 40B......i'm back up to my preggy 42C now ans can never find anything nice. So m&s old biddy stuff has to do for now. I will buy some nice ones after i lose the baby weight again.

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Claire. I have to say that I genuinely don't believe I'm a 34D and I think they just come up small. I wondered how bigger girls would cope. x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I am happy in my m&s biddy ones to be fair :haha: much to hubbys dismay teehee.

Yas has woken up to no bleeding and bean's heartrate stayed steady all night so she will be coming home :happydance::happydance:


Morning ladies :coffee:


----------



## Jetters

Thanks everyone for the well wishes!! This baby is sure making me work for him eh?!

They want me to stay in another night but will make a decision later this afternoon when my second lot of bloods come back. Everything looks ok though and the bleeding has totally stopped thankfully- they just don't know what's caused it, but my cervix is closed now which is good. 

Who knew pregnancy was so scary eh!!


----------



## moggymay

glad you are doing okay hon, weather has cooled here so hopefully it will be more comfortable temp wise once you get home :hugs:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Jetters said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes!! This baby is sure making me work for him eh?!
> 
> They want me to stay in another night but will make a decision later this afternoon when my second lot of bloods come back. Everything looks ok though and the bleeding has totally stopped thankfully- they just don't know what's caused it, but my cervix is closed now which is good.
> 
> Who knew pregnancy was so scary eh!!

Do they have air con??? Worth another night if so....? :haha: - just kidding - know it can't be nice being in but tis the best place to be especially if they aren't sure why it happened, just to be on the safe side! :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

Yeah amazingly the rooms are super cool!! And they have tvs with phone and internet on so i'm not too bored either- just EXHAUSTED- 4 bed rooms and the other 3 beds had newborns in crying allllll night :rofl:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Jetters said:


> Yeah amazingly the rooms are super cool!! And they have tvs with phone and internet on so i'm not too bored either- just EXHAUSTED- 4 bed rooms and the other 3 beds had newborns in crying allllll night :rofl:

Good practise :dohh:


----------



## moggymay

could be worse - you could be in with the section mums, they all have to sleep on their backs cos of catheter and inevitably they snore! And their babies still cry!

You have tv, t'internet and its super cools, relax and keep your feet up, hopefully all bloods will be good and theyll let you home!

What do they think may have caused it? Have they said what the plan is for the weeks to come? :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Yas - Glad to hear you're doing ok hun. :hugs: make sure you rest enough if you do come home today :thumbup:

xx


----------



## MamaBird

Yas: Happy to hear you're doing better! Keep us posted!!!

xo


----------



## MrsMils

Great to hear the bleeding has stopped and you're well Yas, hope the bloods come back good and you can get back home :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

Yas, glad to hear that you're feeling better and both you and LO are okay. Kepp your feet up, hun.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey, glad you're back home Yas. I hope you are being well looked after by your oh. x


----------



## moggymay

Yas take it SUPER easy! We miss you when you arent on here! Will they be monitoring you more closely now? 

:hug:


----------



## Jetters

I was already having fortnightly monitoring!! But yeps now it's weekly :) 

I love you guys! Makes me feel better knowing you're all here rooting for us! :cloud9:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

OOoof you will be like part of the furniture, weekly monitoring!! Tis good though, will make sure everything is right with bean til he's ready to make an appearance! :thumbup:

Which you know what ladies, I have started to realise, is not so far away. I am going to see if I can bring my leave forward a week as realising the heat is pretty pants so if I finish at 36 weeks.........that is only like 6 weeks away..... that is crackers :wacko:


----------



## penguin77

Yas - Glad your home hun...plenty of rest and pampering prescribed me thinks :hugs:

xx


----------



## penguin77

Hope all you fab ladies are ok :kiss:

Lia - I also fancy booking an extra weeks hols so i start my leave earlier......only because work is doing my nut in though :wacko:

Jac didnt have much interest in walking yesterday....maybe i coax him too much :shrug: Anyway hubby picked him up from nursery today and they were proud to say he'd walked 5 steps on his own....they didnt know he'd done his 1st steps over the weekend at home. So he did it all on his own without encouragement...I'm soooooo proud :cloud9::cloud9:
I've been coaxing him tonight again and he's a lot more steady on his feet too.......i cant wait for him to walk......i know im going to regret saying that LOL 

xxx


----------



## Piperette

Here is my latest bump update.
 



Attached Files:







Weeks 10-25.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Claire that is great!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

And Piper - loving the bump pics! Partly wish I had more but am taking them now it looks more bumpish :haha:

About to shoot out for a driving lesson - from my building site of a house - whoever thought this would be a good idea whilst pregnant???? Oh wait - me!!! :rofl:

Happy Wednesday all :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Happy Wednesday :flower: Enjoy your driving lesson :hugs:

Nice bump pics Pip!


----------



## Piperette

Enjoy your driving lesson, P&F.

Everyone else :hi:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck with your lesson P&F and beautiful bump photos Pip. x


----------



## MamaBird

Great bump pics Pip!!! And good luck P&F!!

Hope everyone is well!

xo


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Driving lesson okay - he is going to assess tomorrow to see how close we are to test.........still not convinced I can do it before I get too big/pregnant but ya never know - have had maybe 25 hours so far I think :thumbup:

About to go for our 3d scan DH just got home, so will hopefully have pics to pop up! Super excited!

And best news, the electrician (although he was pants) is coming on Friday so we can finally get our shower in, phew. The extension is starting to drive me up the wall as should have been finished by now....builder still stuck in hospital - maybe I will see him in there when I go into labour before the house is finished :dohh: :wacko: Am stuck in Friday anyway waiting for the mamas and papas furniture so if he bails on me this time I won't have wasted time and I will have him castrated :winkwink:


----------



## Jetters

Hope the scan is amazing Lia, can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

oooh I can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## moggymay

3D too :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMils

Oooh - hope the scan was fab, cannot wait to see the photos! :happydance:

My lovely DH bought me this yesterday https://www.holo-lilo.com/ I'm so excited about the prospect of being able to lie on my belly again! Never mind saving it for holiday next weekend, I'm going to have it out straight away!!!

Love the pics Pip, its amazing seeing the growth:thumbup:, I wish I'd done one. My sister (who is a fabulous photographer) has asked if she can take some bump photos later on in my pregnancy, so at least I'll have that as a keepsake. I think she's going to be our baby's personal paparazzi when its born, she didn't take many of her boys when they were tiny, so she's determined to capture lots of ours!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

MrsMils - love that lilo! I had been eyeing up a belly bag but they are a bit dear over here yet - they are like this https://www.bellybag.com.au/

Scan was lovely - we went to babyview here, and the guy was so lovely. Bubs is quite long apparently so obv hasn't got that from me :haha: and he was having a right wriggle. Some cracking bits of him looking like he was grinning, laughing, yawning, sticking his tongue out......liked to chew his hand a lot :haha: and DH loved it too.

Think he is going to be a chubber though, wonder if I can put him on a diet at this stage????? Kidding! :rofl:

Hopefully some pics attached though haven't had chance to go through the whole disc yet - we got a dvd too which we watched with MIL and FIL :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







0526162939_20.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 9









0526162939_1.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 5









0526162939_18.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Piperette

Awww, P&F. He's so cute. You must be over the moon seeing him do all these little things. :thumbup:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Piperette said:


> Awww, P&F. He's so cute. You must be over the moon seeing him do all these little things. :thumbup:

Definitely am - so pleased we decided to do it, with it being 30 weeks it is like the half way point from the last scan to when he is born :cloud9:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow Lia those photos are amazing! It makes it all seem so real!

Lydia your present is hilarious and amazing at the same time! I could use it for my holiday in a few weeks! x


----------



## Jetters

Awwww Lia!! He's so blimming cute!!! :cloud9: how lovely xxx


I LOVE that holo idea, I want one now!! Not sure my bump would fit in the hole though :rofl:


----------



## MamaBird

Lia!!! Your LO is adorable!!!! Great pictures!!

And Lydia!~ that is such a neat gift!! You will be so comfy lounging around in it!!

xo


----------



## moggymay

He has the most adorable little nose :cloud9:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy 26 Weeks Brigitte! x


----------



## MrsMils

Aww P&F, thats absolutely amazing! The most gorgeous little face! You must just be over the moon :cloud9:. I really want to have one done, but because we want to stay on team yellow I think its a bit risky!? :haha:

I'm so excited about taking the holo on holiday, mainly so I can lie on my tummy and read, but also because it means I won't be only tanned on my front (mind you, lesson learnt from last weekend, when preggers I need a lot more suncream!) - I had visions of me looking like Ross in that episode of friends where the spray tan goes wrong!:blush:

Happy 26 weeks Brigitte - oh, and you're in double figures!!:happydance:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Moggy funny you should say that - I have a very little button nose (my only feature I like :haha:) and DH has always joked what if he gets my tiny nose - I think he has the lovely formed nose but a normal size maybe :haha:

Happy 26wks ladies ooooooo the countdown is on!

And MrsMils - I reckon he could have not shown us the sex if we hadn't known/wanted to know (we do have a testicle shot somewhere DH was well impressed :rofl:) but I don't know if it's my imagination or because I already know but he looks like a boy to me so maybe you can tell from that????? :shrug:

Another driving lesson for me today and then seeing thyroid doc and consultant @ hospital this affy so yet another busy day off, boooooo!!!!!!!!

Looking grey here, hope you are all having nice (but not super hot for pregno women) weather :hugs:


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

Happy 26 weeks to you too Ann!!! 99 days to go!! Doube digits! Yahoo!!:happydance:

So here are a few updates from this week. Tuesday morning I saw my MW! And everything is great with Bean. I was 25+5 but my fundal height was 28cm. She says not to worry, a larger measurement is common when you carry a little extra weight before your pregnancy. Bean was head deep down in my pelvis, which she said is perfect and probably won't change at this point. She's so wiggly that we'll see about that! lol 

Also, that night I had a new developement in my pregnancy...leaky boobs!! :haha: I couldn't believe it!! It's not alot, but it's definitely there...a little bit of clear fluid! haha!

And I am finally comfortable in our house!! DH went out and got a portable air conditioner yesterday!!! It's been SOOOO hot here since last week. I'm talking +30 but feels like +36 with the humidity! YUCK!

Alright well here is my 26 week bump picture! Can you believe it will be the last one I post in the second Tri forum!?? :happydance:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/26Weeks.jpg

xo


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Glad the mw app went well and lovely bump!!!! Boooo for the leaky boobs though! They drive me crackers when we stay away with people as I have to get dressed and not lounge in my PJs :haha:

Spent all afternoon faffing about for hospital appointments but not back at thyroid doctor for 6wks now and 8wks for the consultant yippee! Driving lesson went well too and now ready for a nap :haha:

Hope everyone is having a nice day!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow to measuring 28cm! I can't believe it's our last bump picture in 2nd tri. It's the last week we'll ever be in 2nd tri with our first baby.

I have no idea how the mw can tell where the baby is. My tummy feels the same everywhere! My appointment is tomorrow morning so I'll let you know what mine says. It's weird but I have a gut feeling the LO is going to be born early, only by a week or two, but I would prefer him to stay put until September. I think it's because I'm following a very similar pregnancy to my sister and both her kiddies were born early.


----------



## Jetters

Third tri is lovely though, emotionally- for me anyway it suddenly felt like I was actually going to be having a baby! I definitely physically enjoyed second tri the most :)


----------



## Piperette

Lovely bump pic, MamaBird. Don't worry about the leaky boobies. I've had them since week 18 or something. :blush: It's all part of it. :winkwink:


----------



## moggymay

wait til milk comes in after baby is here - you can squirt milk across the room - sometimes without meaning to :blush:

All 3rd tri soon, cant believe how close we are getting...

Took Mogster to Woburn today - he had a ball!! He loves it there and he was so tired when we left that we turned right out of the gates and before the indicator even clicked off he was asleep. Must admit i had a little snooze on the way home too :haha:

Any walking news Claire?

:hi: everyone else :hug:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Yas, that's good to know. I haven't got leaking boobs yet but watch this space! lol.

ooh moggy, Woburn is near me (ish)! We took my niece there last year and she loved it but was a little scared of the sealions!! x


----------



## Jetters

moggymay said:


> wait til milk comes in after baby is here - you can squirt milk across the room - sometimes without meaning to :blush:


:rofl:


----------



## penguin77

Hello lovely ladies

Lia- Beautiful scan pics hun.....i think they're amazing:cloud9::cloud9: You havent had much of a week off have you...busy busy busy LOL

Brigitte - Fab bump hun :thumbup: Sorry about the leaks.....:haha: I didnt get much last time so im hoping the same this time. I wouldnt worry about fundal height as MW said.....Jac always measure 2-3 weeks ahead and ended up back on average weigth for a boy :thumbup:

Ann - I agree...i havent a clue how they can te;; where the baby is...i prod away and cant tell.... :shrug: I know sometimes there's something hard there...but what iot is i dont know.....could be back..leg... arm...who knows LOL

Moggy - Glad you ahd a great time yesterday. Walking hasnt really moved on....he's happier to walk holding his hand everyehre now though...so i think he's enjoying it. Need to buy shoes tomorrow and think i'll probabkly have to buy cruisers again...:cry: was hoping for him to walk so i could get something more like a sandal in the hot weather...oh well......if i buy cruisers is he ok inthem a while even if he strats walking?:shrug:

Yas - I'm looking forward ti 3rd tri more so this time...sont know why...think its because its closer to being off work :haha:

Pip- Hi hun .... you ok? :hugs:

Lydia - Love the holo......would like one but cant justify the price now...could have if i had found it sooner though. How are you getting on with it?


Off work now till a week monday :happydance: Hubby is also off all weekend and only working next tues/wed as we go to chester for 2 nights form thursday. Cant wait for the break. Have a good weekend all :kiss:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Well Claire, my mw couldn't tell either!! lol. She told me that maybe at my 28 week appointment they would be able to tell. 

I'm measuring spot on 26 weeks so that's all good. The mw (a stand in mw as mine was off sick) forgot to give me my forms for my health in pregnancy grant and certificate for work which is annoying. Also I've been told I need to arrange a Drs note to enable me to go on holiday but I have to book that in with the Dr as the MW can't do it and they're all booked up now until after we get back... aghhh. So basically I have to call on the morning and get an emergency which I feel bad about. I also think she forgot to test my urine. I didn't see her do it and I called to check and she said 'oh I'm not sure, I guess we must have'. I was also told I need to have my Anti D injection and have my bloods done before I go on holiday even though I was told this would happen at 28 weeks which is after I get back.. aahhh again!

Anyway.. rant over!! p.s. She was lovely though!! lol


----------



## costgang

hi girl, not had chance to read everything, but glad your feeling better yas, hope i got that right?:winkwink: had hosp appoint monday and at 25 weeks i was measuring 28:dohh: got my first growth scan on the 14th june, just before my holiday:happydance: i have left work now, got 3 weeks holiday then mat leave, i am sooo glad thats over,


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh Costgang.. we need to see a picture of that lovely bump then!


----------



## Piperette

Just a quick question, ladies. Do you know how soon after the birth it is safe for baby and mummy to fly (only a short haul within Europe)?


----------



## moggymay

have a feeling baby has to be at least two weeks old - not sure why I think that though :shrug:


----------



## Piperette

I read that somewhere too, Moggy.


----------



## moggymay

Googled it and it says at least 7 days provided bubs has seen a doc but they suggest waiting til about 2 months odl, depends on the airline i guess? Also might be worth asking if you could take carseat in cabin with you as then you know exactly where it has been - not sure Id trust them with Moglets seat in the hold!


----------



## Jetters

We went away when Rory was 5 weeks old to Tunisia and it was fine, BUT I would only fly with a decent big airline and QUADRUPLE CHECK that they will DEFINITELY have a carrycot for you to use... we had one booked (and paid £100 for the pleasure- 'token ticket price' apparently) only to not actually get one when we got on the plane cos they were in use :dohh:


----------



## Piperette

I don't know. I think we might give it a miss. I was just looking into the options really. It's my grandma's 70th birthday a bit over 3 weeks after LO's due date. I wouldn't mind the fact that we might have to postpone if LO is late, but I am not sure how comfortable LO would be on the plane as he'd have to be seated on an adult's lap. :nope:


----------



## moggymay

where would you be flying to?


----------



## Piperette

Germany. Flight time is around 2 hours.


----------



## moggymay

Its not that horrendous a drive...? About 3.5 hours from Calais...


----------



## Piperette

Not where we'd have to go to. :nope: That's about 13 hours from start to finish. Unless we stay in a hotel somewhere in the middle, but that would still make it 2 trips of 7.5 hours, even with stops I think it would be too much for the LO.


----------



## moggymay

I reckon hed be fine on a 2 hour flight - be worth using your airmiles though!!! Chances are with a feed and change before you board he will sleep through til you get there :thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

Yeah i'm sure he'd be fine, too, especially as it's short haul- no need for a carrycot after all then. 

Mind you, I have a HUGE family wedding two weeks after Beans due date also in Germany that i've decided not to go to... I really want to, but I think it'll be just.too.much for me that soon. I'm sure the babbit would cope fine though!


----------



## moggymay

I think if it were me Id wuss out of the trip, depends how close you are to babys birth and how you feel travelling with a newborn - baby would cope whatever its just the toll on you so close to birth...

Could you maybe go a bit later say a christmas shopping trip with a 10 week old? Give her time to spend with bubs and he will be up for it a bit more too?


----------



## moggymay

Anyone else finding themselves in constant backache at the mo? Really struggling and sure it wasnt so bad with mogster :dohh:


----------



## Piperette

To be honest, I probably will give it a miss. OH said exactly the same thing about how much I'd be up to the trip or not so shortly after birth and I think he's got a good point.


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> Anyone else finding themselves in constant backache at the mo? Really struggling and sure it wasnt so bad with mogster :dohh:

Have you tried any swimming? I find that my classes really help me.


----------



## moggymay

swimming with mogster isnt the most relaxing of pastimes - very splashy and then the stresses of getting chaged afterwards when he wanted to leg it starkers out of the changing rooms :dohh: The one thats best is in the local school and is having a refurb at the moment. Im trying to focus on counting down - 9 weeks tomorrow or hopefully less!!!

Think you will be doing the right thing to go later with bubs, your granny will appreciate the personal visit later too as she will have you and bubs all to herself rather than having to share him!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Moggy, I'm also getting back ache and I'm only 26 weeks! I wonder if it's to do with the chairs I'm using at work and on the train as it's mainly during the week.

My dh picked up my forms from the Drs yesterday! He's amazing! x


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone! :hi:

Moggy - my back is aching lots, it seems to be either from when I've over-done it (which I'm sure you can't really help chasing after a toddler!) or when I sit funny, I've started behaving like an old lady and searching out solid-backed chairs or stuffing several cushions behind myself to make me sit up properly! :loopy:

I hope everyone is enjoying the bank-holiday weekend! I had a day out at our local horse trials with a friend yesterday, cheering on another friend who was competing, the weather was gorgeous and I basically wandered around a beautiful park and attacked the food trade stands - bacon roll, jacket potato, banana & chocolate pancake, pick and mix, ice-lolly and then more pick and mix - I think I may have pigged out a little too much, I felt rather sick when I got home! :sick: Going back today, will just be having a pancake and then a hot doughnut - yummy!

Haven't inflated the holo yet, I'm going to wait and take it to Mallorca next weekend, I think it might be easier to pack while its still all tightly wrapped up?

Pip - I agree, going later would mean you'd enjoy it so much more, I think if you went so soon after the birth you'll just be exhausted and ready to come home the whole time.

Anyway I've done the housework, so I'm off to Houghton to attack the food again!!! :devil:


----------



## MrsMils

Ann - I can't believe you had such an awful appointment, how disappointing :growlmad: Glad hubby was able to go and pick forms up for you. I've got to remember to get my fit to fly from my midwife on Tuesday, she's said she'll have one prepared for me (and will give it to me provided I'm fit!!), but I'm lucky, my midwife is really lovely and I see her every time, sleazyjet say it can be from midwife or doctor, so I'm hoping the midwife's one will be fine. Also need to remember to ask for my HIP form, want to get it sorted before the government take it away, I've booked my NCT now and thats whats paying for it!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I phoned Thomson and they too said it could be from either my mw or dr but she said it had to be the dr. Grr. I also called and asked about the form and when she said can it wait I told her I was worried about the government taking it away and she said 'yes good point' and got it ready for my dh to pick up!


----------



## Piperette

Are there any concrete news yet as to when the government are taking the HIP grant away?


----------



## Piperette

And I have just realised we are in double figures. Eeek! :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm not even sure if they've announced that they are, I just expect they will. x


----------



## costgang

they seem to be taking most thinks away :growlmad: i called the hip office yesterday to make sure they had got my form,i posted it monday, he said it was awarded thurs and just gota wait a few days for it to go in bank:happydance:


----------



## costgang

12 weeks today at most til we have baby:happydance: altough i had a dream last nite she came at 34 weeks whichb would mean there would be less than a year between her and joshi


----------



## Jetters

I posted my HIP form on Monday and it was in my bank today! Result! Shame I've had to just use £160 of it for a leccy bill :(


----------



## moggymay

leaves you £30 for healthy food :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

I actually did!! Went to the market and got £20 worth of fruit and veg!! I go through it at the speed of light though cos i'm always making up juices- usually 6 oranges and 2 apples a day at LEAST!


----------



## moggymay

Mmmmmmmm I ate a whoe punnet of strawberries today - and it was after a big handful of green grapes. Cant seem to get enough of either at the moment!

How are you and Bean doing today?


----------



## costgang

bum for leccy bill jet:growlmad:


----------



## Jetters

^ ya telling me- i'll never make the mistake of paying based on estimated readings again! I got stung with over £300 after I moved out of my last flat- grrrrr!

Me and Bean are all good- he's moving and kicking so much these days, I do love it but sometimes it takes my breath away iykwim?! Taking it VERY easy= barely moving off sofa :rofl:


----------



## moggymay

thats it sofa sitting and juice drinking is what the doc ordered!!!

Exciting news here....Mogster and I planted sunflowers in the garden and they have started to sprout :yipee:


----------



## Fish&Chips

We did the same Yas. We are currently paying off £400 which they under estimated!!! It's annoying as when we signed up I asked them to over estimate so if anything we would get a refund. I gave readings but for some reason they never accepted them and we kept being chased. Hey ho.. I should have persisted.

I'm loving fresh juice etc. Maybe I should invest in a juicer with my hip grant?! x


----------



## Jetters

^ I got one for a fiver from a charity shop and i'm LOVING it :D


----------



## Fish&Chips

What a bargain!! Maybe a little visit to my friend ebay is in order!


----------



## Jetters

Yeah, no need for a all singing all dancing thing- just something that works! I get through bags of fruit every day!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Here's my progression from 14-27 weeks...

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_3805-2.jpg


----------



## penguin77

I moved up a box :happydance::happydance::happydance:

That means i'm officially in 3rd tri :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

xxx


----------



## penguin77

Ann - Lovely bump hun...you look fab :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow there's only a few of us left now in the 2nd tri!!! Congrats Claire. Time for a drink (of orange juice) to celebrate the home straight! x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oooh luvverly bump!

Boo for the leccy bill - we weren't too far out on the last bill but I have such a paranoia of getting a giant bill once the house is finished I mailed them with a reading and got it sorted :wacko:

Had a nice day yesterday, visiting rellies who have been knitting for me lol. And then eurovision in the evening (long instilled uni tradition) and sadly bubs liked some of it I think, disappointing :haha:

DH in work today so just got myself to keep motivated and do something productive :haha: he is working so hard at the mo, on the house as well as at work I wish I could think of something nice to do for him :shrug:

Sun is out today - hope you all have more exciting days than me planned.....I am on i-pod filling duty for the MILs 50th birthday present :dohh:


----------



## Jetters

Congrats Claire :happydance: and Ann your bump is so tidy and lovely!!! x


----------



## moggymay

penguin77 said:


> I moved up a box :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> That means i'm officially in 3rd tri :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> xxx

:yipee: :happydance: :loopy:


----------



## moggymay

31 weeks today for me n Moglet :wohoo:


----------



## costgang

i hit 26 yesterday:happydance: cant wait til i can chucjk all my diabetes stuff


----------



## penguin77

Yas/Ann - Thanks :hugs:

Costgang - Happy 26 weeks :happydance::happydance:

Moggy - Thanks.......and Happy 31 weeks to you hun :yipee::yipee: 

The shoe hunt for Jac has been a nightmare.....2 shops yesterday (clarks) had only the ones he already had in in stock in his size :dohh: He has a high instep so its a pain getting shoes. Was going to wait till chester to see if we could find something else .... but his shoes are now taring apart so decided to go back today and get the same ones if we had too. It was nice and quiet in there and the girl came out with nice different ones that noone else had tried...they fit.....and they ended up being £15 instead of £22 :happydance::happydance: Glad we went now....result LOL

xx


----------



## MamaBird

WOW!!!
Lots going on here!!!

Moggy: Happy 31 weeks!!! I can't believe you are 31 weeks already!!!! I can't wait to pass the 30 week mark!!

Claire: YAY!! for moving up a box!!! I am patiently (well not really) waiting for mine to move up in 2 DAYS!! haha!

Costgang: Happy 26 weeks!!!

So jealous once again that you ladies have a long weekend!! It seems for every one I get you girls get 3! haha!! Hope you all enjoy!

xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow lots of 'anniversaries'!! Congrats everyone. Moggy, I agree with Brigitte.. I can't believe you are 31 weeks already! To me that seems like just short of full term!

Claire, that's great news about the shoes.. what a result!


----------



## moggymay

To me it is just 4 weeks short! Sods law this time i will go 2 weeks over - thats another 11 weeks away!

Just think come christmas we will all have little people to put stockings up for :cloud9:


----------



## Jetters

^ that really excites me- it sounds so silly but I still can't quite believe this christmas we'll be holding our 4-5 month old baby in our arms, after sitting there at the last christmas dinners secretly wishing and praying that the little bean would stick :cloud9:


----------



## costgang

:wacko: i cant believe how quick time is going,its seriously scary


----------



## moggymay

are you moving to the seaside Yas? Saw a comment on FB...?

Roll on christmas then :loopy:


----------



## Jetters

Hehehe! Well I am determined to move out of London within the next two years- i'm adamant I wont raise my baby here. But cos of OHs job, and his refusal to commute, it was going to have to be within an hour of his work- annoying. 

BUT since we've been spending time in Herne Bay seeing my mum he's changing his tune... he says he can see how amazing it would be to raise our family in a quiet town or village by the sea, and has agreed to a 2 hour commute instead of 1! Woooooooooop! :D


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Nice!

My DH has been set on Australia since we went there and he can see how much more he would earn as an engineer over there but though I love it and can see how good it would be for raising kids my family wouldn't be able to get out there - just too far!

Trying some more names on DH but not getting very far..........I think the only boys name he likes is Finlay...............I am suggesting stuff I don't even like just to see if I can find anything else he will consider :rofl:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I would love to live in Australia but for the same reason I never would. I would miss my family far too much.

I can't believe that in what could only be 4 weeks we may be joined my little Moglet!


----------



## moggymay

Much as am feeling like a whale I want Moglet to wait until July...

Australia would be fab - we too considered cos engineers are on the list but too far for family!

Very jealous of you getting to move to the seaside! Cant believe he is up for 2 hour commute though! Thats 4 hours a day and what if he needs to get home urgently? He will be knackered and will miss loads with Bean cos he is on way to/from work. Could you find somewhere you like less than that distance away?


----------



## Piperette

Evening all. :hi: Hope everyone is well. 

Moggy: Happy 31 weeks! You are getting seriously closer now. :winkwink:

Claire: :happydance: for moving up a box!

Costgang - my EDD buddy: Happy 26 weeks! 

I was wondering if the already mums can give some advice on how many sheets and bedding you need for the LO? I really have no idea where to start. :blush:


----------



## moggymay

we had 4 fitted jersey cotton sheets for the cot bed and for the crib and a couple of pram sheets, as for blankets we never used them as Mogster was in a dreampod/sleeping bag as soon as he was big enough and swaddled in a sheet from the hospital before that.

We figured one on the bed, one in the wash, one drying and one for luck :thumbup:

Hope that maybe one of the other already mums is more help :blush: Definitely recommend sleeping bags though!


----------



## Piperette

Thanks, Moggy. Most helpful. We were thinking along the lines of 4 for the cot and a couple for the pram. Do you always get a sheet for swaddling from the hospital or do we maybe need to get one? Definitely liking the idea of sleeping bags. How long can you use them for and again how many do you need? Which ones do you recommend? 

Sorry about all the questions. :blush:


----------



## moggymay

we liberated one and returnedit once mogster was big enough for the sleeping bag :blush:

To be honest though it is just a brushed cotton sheet which has been cut down to size and hemmed - the hospital have loads as they cut down larger sheets, we liberated ours but returned it later, know folks who kept them as a keepsake but it seemed a bit wrong...?


----------



## moggymay

we had quite a few sleeping bags, if you can find a 0-3 one they are the smallest size, we found a mamas and papas one but dont think they do them in that size any more....you will want a 0.5tog or a 1.0 tog in September though and then 2.5tog for later, beware the cheaper bags as they tend to be higher togs, however if you buy the pricier ones and keep the bag they come in they do hold their value well on ebay etc.

Might be worth looking out for a smaller one on ebay and give it a wash etc as not sure where you get the 0-3 ones these days :shrug: Ebay can be a goldmine for sleeping bags as they cost a fortune brand new!


----------



## Jetters

moggymay said:


> Very jealous of you getting to move to the seaside! Cant believe he is up for 2 hour commute though! Thats 4 hours a day and what if he needs to get home urgently? He will be knackered and will miss loads with Bean cos he is on way to/from work. Could you find somewhere you like less than that distance away?

There's no seasides any closer than a 2 hour commute from his work in N.London. He only works 4 days a week... and we don't live together yet as he's in North London and i'm South- it takes him almost 2 hours to get to work from mine and it's only 14 miles away :dohh: he's moving in with me (into a new place for us) down here after Bubs arrives, for a year or so, then we'll be off to the seaside :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

saying that just googled it and voila!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Baby-Boum-Funny-Sleeping-months/dp/B002GKBLIW

This was the first I clicked on so bit of research and you will find the perfect bag!


----------



## Jetters

Anyone else washing and sorting out all their clothes and blankets etc?

I've felt utterly weird and... um... out of sorts since I got back from the hospital- all freaked out that he might arrive early and i'm not organised or ready. I tend to be a bit of a control freak anyway, buuuut now i'm feeling panicky and so have spent all weekend washing like a maniac- all the real nappies and his clothes are drying EVERYWHERE!! I hope i'm not jinxing myself. Best to be prepared though eh?


----------



## Piperette

Something like this, Moggy? https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...d-Adored-Sleeping-Bag-1-Tog-06-months(0022122)


----------



## Jetters

*giggles* my belly button keeps changing... sometimes it's long and thin, sometimes it's popped out... very weird!

Tonight OH took this photo cos he said it was smiling at him :rofl: ignore the stretchies!!

https://img12.imageshack.us/img12/5981/smile2905.jpg


----------



## costgang

id love 2 move to the sea, our nearest is weston super mud. im doing all washing and sorting after holiday in 17 days:happydance: as ben keeps reminding me


----------



## moggymay

cant view it Pip? I would guess so from the title...1.0 tog is about what you would want for a bubs in September, only reason i mentioned 0-3 size is that the 0-6 can come up quite big - depending on the shop! Will measure our 0-3 later and the 0-6 so gives you an idea of comparative length. you can always fold it under baby a little though so he cant wriggle down inside it!

Love the smiley belly Yas, mine still hasnt popped, it didnt last time either :shrug:

We have everything ready for Moglet now, just awaiting the Dash delivery end of June and all done, excess bugy collection downsized and pennies reinvested in Mogsters birthday gifts. Plan to have his pressies wrapped and the crib in position by 1st July just in case. Moglets clothes and beddding are washed and hanging in wardrobe or folded in drawers, the cotbed is ready made up, the sleeping bags are good to go, the toys ready, the sterilisers etc awaiting the first use. Only thing left is to put the crib in our bedroom and put sheet on it and the monitor mat under the mattress. Im ready so Moglet will no doubt be late! :dohh:

Got MW tomorrow so maybe she will give us an idea of how things are looking, think Moglet has had another growth spurt - there cant be any room left in there!

Bank Holiday Market here today, Mogster very excited as he loves having a nose at all the random stalls that come, have to buy a new spade too cos broke our old one in the garden, Mogster has now got 8 sunflowers sprouting, hoping the rest come through too so we can thin them out for him and keep the best ones...

Have a fab day all, enjoy the cooler weather whilst it lasts, we are due to get hotter and hotter this week ready for a big one next weekend! Bank Holiday DIY sales for fans anyone :haha:


----------



## moggymay

weston-supermud is fab - love Clevedon just up the coast too, so old school seaside towny, shame it doesnt have proper beach bit!


----------



## moggymay

OMG I moved a box!!! When did that happen?


----------



## Piperette

Good morning and Happy Bank Holiday to most of us and a great start to the week to those who don't have a Bank Holiday today. :)

Another try, Moggy. https://https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Collections/Loved-and-Adored-Sleeping-Bag-1-Tog-06-months(0022122)

Wow, Moggy, you are on the second last box. :happydance:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I can't wash or prepare anything with the build on hold............can't believe so close yet so far. There were no more than 4 days worth of work left.....The nursery furniture is flat packed in the dining room..........:cry: Have told DH we had best sort the moses basket bedding etc at least, then if bubs does come early we are covered.......

But I am trying to keep my spirits up as poor DH is really working hard and I'm so worried about him overdoing it - he is my star. Will post bathroom pics soon tho.....the tiler was a star I think we will get him to do our kitchen and utility as well :thumbup:

Back to work this Wednesday........booooo! Bank hol market sounds good! We are off to MILs for tea tonight as they go away this weekend - she is spending her 50th birthday up Mont Blanc (having climbed it lol) - nuts! Glad I am not the only one who isn't up for a move to Oz either - so going to show DH this as he thinks I am nuts :haha:

Happy Monday all and super exciting box movers eeeeeeeeeep!


----------



## moggymay

Pip that sleeping bag looks perfect! Your lil man will love it and looks good for a lightweight baby too cos has nice wide shoulder straps that will stop him wriggling down, added bonus it says suitable from 7lb upwards. Good spot :thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Loving the smiling belly Yas! Moggy congrats on moving up a box! x


----------



## Jetters

Wow Moggy you moving up a box seems SUPER amazing :D can't wait till we're all having babies now!


----------



## Piperette

Yas, your smiley belly is sooo cute. :)

P&F, looking forward to seeing some nice pics of the bathroom.

F&C, :hi:.

Thanks on the heads up, Moggy. :thumbup:

To the ladies who mentioned about moving to Oz. Just out of interest, how do you know what jobs they were looking for?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I guess my DH knew as a lot of the guys he works with had taken up the opportunity but they have a list on the immigration website - try this https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gen...skilled-occupations/occupations-in-demand.htm

I recall from my hols they were also desperate for hair dressers - how bizarre was that! They would take on travellers that were hairdressers for even the few weeks they were there as they were crying out for that skill!


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: Pip! x


----------



## moggymay

Foot doctors too - podiatrists I think and physios. All sorts of skilled stuff theres a great long list.

Our other considerations were New Zealand and Canada - each of them came down to family in the end though and not wanting to take Mogster away from them....


----------



## MamaBird

So I have finally figured out how to make a collage!!

Here are my 2nd Tri bump pictures!!

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/24Weeks-1.jpg

xo


----------



## moggymay

:thumbup:


----------



## Piperette

It's lovely, Mamabird.

Moggy, was it you who recently bought a pillow to help you sleep? Can I ask what pillow it is you have?


----------



## moggymay

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Homescapes...r_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&qid=1275322561&sr=8-5

and this one

https://www.bloomingmarvellous.co.u...ID=w-essentials&ProductID=7683&language=en-GB

I use the V one to sit up a little if have heartburn etc or I want to read and then the double ender for sleeping, more often than not at the moment I am waking about 4 times a night to pee and then after 4am struggle to go back to sleep so prop up and snooze with the big pillow.

So tired at the moment am hoping MW can shed some light on it tomorrow, cant all be Mogster and Moglet can it?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> So tired at the moment am hoping MW can shed some light on it tomorrow, cant all be Mogster and Moglet can it?

You might be surprised - I seem to have hit a knackered patch but just got the all clear for my thyroid meds/levels again and I don't have a Mogster to look after!! :wacko:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

MamaBird said:


> So I have finally figured out how to make a collage!!
> 
> Here are my 2nd Tri bump pictures!!
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/24Weeks-1.jpg
> 
> xo

Lovely!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Piperette

Sorry to hear you are having trouble sleeping, Moggy. I am struggling to get comfortable to actually get to sleep (numerous pee breaks here too).

I have been looking at this one https://www.bloomingmarvellous.co.u...ls&ProductID=90265_90416_90408&language=en-GB but it is a bit expensive. I know it says you can use it for feeding afterwards, but I am not sure. Do you think it would actually be useful for feeding? Are there no cheaper feeding support pillows available?


----------



## Piperette

OH and I went to Babies 'R' Us earlier. Who wants to see our purchases? :cloud9:


----------



## Jetters

^ cuuuute!!

I've got a dream genii, and it really works for me :)


----------



## Piperette

Yas, so would you say it is worth the money for you? Where did you get it from and how much did you pay?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oh my! Lovely purchases :thumbup:!

Have heard really good things about the dream genii too a few of my buddies on here got them :thumbup:

I was on the brink of getting one myself as I was having mega problems about 16wks maybe, but a guy at work said his missus had got one that worked well and he picked me one up - it was only £12 from costco, and I forget what brand it was (good story well told hey :dohh:) I was just trying to explain why I didn't end up getting the dream genii lol :haha:


----------



## Jetters

I got mine from Babies R Us for £40. I've seen them since in TKMaxx for £30 though!

To be totally honest it is SO overpriced it hurts me to think about it, BUT it works so well for me i'd pay it again. Before I got it I was using a looooong body pillow which worked ok, but i've been much comfier with the Dream Genii and I stay on my left side for much longer periods of time :)


----------



## moggymay

I bought my double ender before Mogster was born and have kept it since, the V pillow I bought a few weeks back but it was in half price sale so only £20 delivered - couldnt justify more :nope:

Will be able to use for feeding too so bonus :thumbup:

I have heard fab things about the dream genii one too, if was my first baby and was having more would defo be on my list.

Sleep problem seems to be getting comfy and then waking up sooo many times to pee eventually my body thinks its morning :dohh:

Expecting MW to say its normal but hoping there might be a reason that we can fix...:shrug:

Loving the last romper pictured, so cute


----------



## moggymay

https://www.pregnancypillow.co.uk/D...095_p_4.html?gclid=CLTM9KT1_KECFYEA4wod_yLyDg

How bout this, says £38 delivered....


----------



## Piperette

I had a nosy on Ebay and there was a new one for £39.99. I have sent a Best Offer of £35 to the seller and my offer got accepted (delivery is free too). :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

:yipee: Well done Pip :thumbup:


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> :yipee: Well done Pip :thumbup:

And I only went on to have a look. :blush:


----------



## moggymay

true ebay spirit - I bought moglet some cars on there today...


----------



## Fish&Chips

Morning ladies. Am off work today as had a dodgy stomach last night and this morning. It seems ok now though which is all good.

I'm borrowing the dream genii from a friend of mine and I like it a lot. I saw one the other week at TX Maxx from £30. I was so tempted to buy it incase any ladies on here needed one and if not ebay it but stupidly I convinced myself not to! I'm not sleeping particularly well but the pillow has definitely helped.

Brigitte, like I said in the other thread, your collage is amazing! It actually made me tear up.. lol!

I'm loving the new purchases!!! Sooooo cute!


----------



## moggymay

:hi: lil Fishy


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: Moggy! x


----------



## moggymay

how you doing today?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good thanks. Am off work as I had stomach cramps last night and this morning but they seem to have gone now thankfully. I feel a bit bad sitting on the sofa in my PJs when I should be at work! 

How are you doing today?

I spent all weekend nesting and have run out of things to do!!! lol


----------



## moggymay

hope you are feeling better now? Think you should take advantage of the rest - I would!

Me n Mogster are playing cars! Raining out so popped out briefly but its too wet to do anything and not wet enough to splash .... yet!

Off to MW later, hoping she will shed some light on sore back and tiredness but think its just Mogster and Moglet doing their thing :shrug:

Make sure you keep your feet up and have a lazy afternoon - its a bonus one for you so enjoy the relaxation opportunity!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks, I will do! I might go get my bloods done so that I don't have to take more time off work. Enjoy the games! xx


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Everyone!:hi:

Ann: I'm sorry my collage made you cry! I guess you are every bit as emotional as me lately! On Sunday I had such a hormonal day...DH and I were looking for curtains at Wal-Mart and he said something to tease me and I started bawling my eyes out...couldn't stop... He had to take me to the restroom so I could wipe my eyes, blow my nose etc...then I read the sad news on BnB...I was done for...yesterday I felt a bit better.

But last night I had a very CRAP sleep...was up for almost 2 hours from 4:30-6:30...managed to fall asleep and the phone woke me up at 8:30...managed to fall back asleep and phone woke me at 9:30.:growlmad: I only work until 6 or 6:30 tonight so not too long of a day...but I have a feeling I'll be tired by 2pm! Anyway...part of the not sleeping was me worrying. My little Bean hasn't been moving half as much as I'd like her to since yesterday. Sunday she was having a party in my belly... and then yesterday she was pretty quiet...even got out the doppler last night...found her heartbeat no problem and she started kicking and moving away from the doppler. Am I being paranoid!??:shrug:

And that Dreamgenii pillow sure sounds like heaven...I have just been using a plain old body pillow... and it's not cutting it anymore. I looked on e-bay...but they don't seem to have anything good in Canada and US...well not for a reasonable amount anyway! I would have gladly bought the one at TX Maxx! lol

Well hope you have a good day ladies! Has to be better then what mine has started off as. 

xo


----------



## penguin77

Hey .... :flower:

Moggy - Hope MW can shed some light for you on your aches and pains :hugs: I have days when i'm soooo sluggish and even struggle to walk up from town...and other times i feel like a spring chicken :haha:

Ann - Glad that you're feeling better now hun. Make the most of the rest :hugs:

Pip - Hope you're happy with the pillow......i would make myself for that price LOL ...if it does the job it worth it and more though :thumbup:

I'm not really struggling with sleep at the moment....hope i dont jinx myself :dohh: I didnt like the idea of the dream genie as it was too big for me and i dont like being restricted to one sided sleep....so with Jac i opted for the V pillow...and hated that too. So i'm surviving without....i think the running around after Jac makes sure i have a decent night sleep...and am amazed i'm still only getting up once a night for pee still. :shrug:

Jac's walking is coming along nicely now. He's a lot more steady now and can manage 10 steps or so. So every chance we get ..we encourage him to walk to us or we walk aorund holding his hand. So maybe the real deal is'nt that far off.....we'll see.

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Brigitte. It's been a sad weekend and I guess it's taken it's toll on all of us. :hugs:

I'd happily post you a dream genii if you find one on a UK site? x


----------



## penguin77

Brigitte - Love your collage too hun......sorry about the crap sleep... I think it's practice for when the baby arrives :winkwink: My hubby has always struggled with sleep and he isnt even preggers LOL

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

My hubby is struggling with his sleep at the moment as I snore like ... um.... like a.. big snoring thing! lol


----------



## MamaBird

I think it was mostly paranoia at the fact that Bean didn't move as much as I'd like yesterday...and I'm trying to blame it on the pillow!?? lol She still seems asleep in there...a few pokes down low but nothing major. Hope she wakes up soon!!!

And Ann if I find a really amazing pillow from the UK I might take you up on that offer!

And Claire! Happy 27 weeks!! I love how we're almost all in Third Tri now!!

xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww yes! Happy 27 weeks Claire.

If it helps Brigitte, little Fishy has quiet and active days. Maybe your LO wore herself out as she was so active the other day?


----------



## penguin77

Ann -Thanks hun :hugs: The snore monster :haha::haha: Poor hubby.....then again maybe not as it is us women that go through the mill to have kids :winkwink:

Brigitte - My bump also has active and quiet fazes. Movement was pretty quiet over the weekend...only here and there. But today i have a mega wriggler. If you're ever worried get the doppler out or contact your MW just to ease your worries :hugs:

27 weeks :happydance: my baby has eyelashes and is getting porky :haha:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

MW has shed some light on the aches and pains and tiredness - Moglet is now measuring just over 3 weeks ahead - he has been having a mega spurt in there!!! Got to go back week on Monday and if still the same then off for scan and see what happens, if scan shows big then weekly scans til he comes out!

Nice to finally have a reason as apparently the growth of Moglet combined with keeping up with mogster is sapping my body. Bloods etc all still okay but may have to go to weekly appts if still ahead next appt.

Glad I know IYKWIM?

Brig have you tried the ice cold drink for when lil B is playing statues? Other thing is she might be resting...Moglet is always quiet after lunch but generally active once my feet are up and Im relaxing in the evening. Sometimes worry mid afternoon so out comes the ice water and he wriggles a bit for me then starts giving me huge boots in the side!

Well done Jac on the walking! Sounds like he is really coming along. does he have a trolley to push? Mogster loved the blocks trolley cos it had the weight to steady him but the independence to carry in the trolley what he chose....they often come up on ebay or local netmums here, if I see one am happy to post your way - OH can take handle off to post then your man can put it back on! If Jac needs more ballast on it you can always add something heavy yourself - we used a soup beans in socks in the early days :haha:

Everyone else :hi:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow.. 3 weeks ahead?! So keeping in mind he may be early, you could be giving birth pretty soon?!


----------



## moggymay

Hoping not and that if he comes early he will be a good size....:shrug:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm sure he will hun. xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hello ladies :flower:

Have squizzed back through the posts and Moggy 3 weeks ahead! It is good that you know why you are shattered but wow look at moglet grow :haha:

Just had a fantabulous driving lesson and spent the day with one of my friends who drove over from Manc to visit me so feeling fab - back at work tomorrow, less fab :haha:

Weather is pants here too.................and DH has just got home and looks positively asleep :dohh:

Almost all third tri now how quick is this going?????? - have any of you ladies started thinking about labour yet.....? I know it's a way off.....but I have started having a flap already :haha:


----------



## Jetters

Eeep, what sad news? What have I missed? :(


----------



## moggymay

lady in Sept stars had baby early but she didnt make it despite a fight


----------



## Jetters

The lady or her baby? How sad :( :( so close to us too x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oh no :nope: it is hard as you think after that magical 12 week mark things are okay that is really sad - sorry ladies hadn't seen that :cry:


----------



## moggymay

baby - she was born at just gone 24 weeks, little lady was really clinging on too, they called her Darcie and she was tiny but perfect :cry:


----------



## Fish&Chips

And the saddest part is that this was the second baby to be born pre-term and not survive. We sooo hoped Darcie would make it. It has really upset and shaken a lot of us. x


----------



## Jetters

oh that is so, so sad. Hitting 24 weeks is such a milestone that you can forget how precarious the situation stil is. Poor Darcie. :(


----------



## penguin77

Awww.....poor thing....I trully dont know what to say.:cry:

Moggy - Glad to hear you have some answers fromt he MW. Dont worry too much about measuring ahead....Jac measured 2-3 weeks ahead most check ups and came on his due date :thumbup:

Lia - Glad you had a great lesson....any news on when the test date is yet?? 

Lia - Huge :hugs:

Yas - Hope you're ok hun :hugs: Oh.....and i'm a lucky one who already lives by the sea in a coastal town.....a beach is 10 minutes drive away though. You're welcome to move up here but the commute to london would be 4 or so hours :blush:

Glad to be off work this week. Have kept Jac in nursery this afternoon and tomorrow. So glad as he's sooooo much hard work....i dont know if you can class it as naughty but he does everythign he's not suppsed to...and when you tell him or move him away he does not listen and he did used to (with the tone of voice)....he has sent me nuts in 2 hours till he went to bed :wacko: I think he's going through a phase..and he's teething ( a few!!)...lets hope it passes soon.......:sleep:

Only 2 sleeps till we go to Chester for our mini break.... :happydance:

xxx

xxx


----------



## moggymay

sorry Claire that phase doesnt pass - male species just dont hear when it suits!


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> sorry Claire that phase doesnt pass - male species just dont hear when it suits!

Stupid me...should have known better :rofl:

Jac has a vtech walker......he doesnt have much interest in it to be honest (only as a toy sometimes LOL). He's probaly tried to wizz around the house about 2 times in the last 5 days. So not worth me buying something else...combined with the fact that hubby doesnt think it's good for his walking as he tends to stoop forward a bit to push it..:shrug:
Thanks for the info though :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Piperette

Evening ladies,

Just to let you know that I have PM'ed Deangela the other day to make sure she was okay. She is doing fine and her friend had her baby girl by c-section on May 20th. They are at home and doing good. DeDe doesn't have internet at home at the moment, but will let us know how things are going soon as she has an appointment with the doctor tomorrow.

Just thought I'd let you know.
:winkwink:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

That's good news Pip!

Claire - I have booked my test - I don't know whether I will be able to do it though :dohh:

Because of the way my workload is and stuff I am having to do it after I finish for mat leave so it is booked for July 13th..........so I will be 36 weeks which is a little later than I wanted to do it.......

But I can change or cancel it with no charge on or before 9th July......so I guess that's okay :thumbup: You're the only ones I've told, in case I don't pass - so shhhhh! :flower:

Am going to bring my annual leave/mat leave forward as I wasn't going to finish til Friday 16th but now going to finish Friday 9th instead.

Bed time now for me :sleep: back to work tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## MrsMils

Hi girls!!

Thanks for the update Pip :flower:. 

Lia - awesome, you'll be fine, hopefully they'll take pity on you being so pregnant and give you an easy time :haha:

I have a dreamgenii - my MIL bought it for me very early on because I was moaning about not sleeping. It is BRILLIANT. I'm seriously worried about going on holiday at the weekend without it!!! You can also lie on your right hand side with it, you just tuck the long side through between your knees (thats what it says on the instructions), a bit of a faff to start with but I turn over and manage to move it in my sleep now :sleep:. Its really helped with my hip pain too.

Claire, yay to Jac with the walking! thats brill :thumbup:

I had midwife today, all measuring to date etc, only drama was having to have bloods again, it took them FIVE attempts, typical as I had warned them that I'm a fainter, which is why I have to lie down and face the other way. Apparently I have narrow veins, which is why it keeps happening, but I never had this problem pre-pregnancy?

Got my fit-to-fly note, just need to pack for my hols now!!! 4 more sleeps to go!:happydance:


----------



## MrsMils

Brigitte - love the collage, thats so cute! Know what you mean about the hormones, I keep crying at things like adverts!!!


----------



## Jetters

Thanks for filling us in, Pip!

Claire I looooove Wales but it's just too far :(


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mrs Mils, did your mw give you the fit to fly letter? Mine said it had to be a Dr but the airline aren't fussed and it means making another appointment next week.


----------



## costgang

hi all:hi: got my grant in the bank today,:happydance: was gonna save it for holiday,but im rubbish at saving, so mite get some last minute bits instead, so where are we all going for holidays then?


----------



## MrsMils

Ann - yes, the midwife did mine, the airline said it could be either midwife or doctor, my midwife did it without question.

Costgang - Hi! We're off to Mallorca for a week, going with parents in law and sister in law. Hoping for some nice weather otherwise I think it might be a bit tedious, all of the boys are off playing golf for three of the six days.... Where are you going?

For some reason I'm feeling very blue last night and today, think its the hormones, but just feeling very fat and frumpy/fed up :cry:. Poor DH is trying to make me feel better, but I'm in a sulk now and don't really feel like doing anything! Does anyone else have days like that? :blush:


----------



## penguin77

Pip- Thanks for the update on Deangela. Was thinking of messaging her yesterday but didn't want to be a pain.....glad one of us did though :thumbup:

Lia - I'm sure you'll be fine with the test hun. If you feel ok the week before go for it. Personally i woudl rather get it done before the baby arrives...you dont have to think about it then. I was 24 (i think :wacko:) when i learnt to drive too.....so later than most.....my instructor told me to take redbull before my test and i did.....it did the trick....probably all psychological :shrug:

Lydia- Glad all was well with MW, sucks with the bloods though. I also have probs with them finding my veins too. I would tell them to bugger off after 2 attempts though....
I'm so jealous about your hols..only 3 sleeps to go :happydance:
I have feeling blue days too hun........some days i feel all fit and bubbly and i suppose thinner...other days i feel so sluggish, fat and ugly. I must be honest and am already looking forward to wearing non stretchy clothes...even though its soooo far off . Huge :hugs:

Yas/Ann - :hi:

costgang - glad the hIP money came through...mine came last week......spend spend spend :haha:

Moggy - Hi hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh I'm sending my HIP form off today! Hope I get the money soon. Am off on holiday on Wednesday. I can't wait. It's Menorca so shouldn't be crazy hot.

:hi: everyone else! x


----------



## moggymay

:hi:

Potty training having a blip - we had the perfect morning, even went out! Now Mogster thinks it is funny to pee on the floor :dohh: I have backache from constantly mopping little puddles up! Have just told him ihe has his last pair of big boy pants and if they get wet he will have to wear a babies nappy! Hoping it might do the trick...


----------



## costgang

how old is mogster?


----------



## moggymay

seems to be working :happydance:

Mogster is 2 Costgang


----------



## MamaBird

MrsMils said:


> Ann - yes, the midwife did mine, the airline said it could be either midwife or doctor, my midwife did it without question.
> 
> Costgang - Hi! We're off to Mallorca for a week, going with parents in law and sister in law. Hoping for some nice weather otherwise I think it might be a bit tedious, all of the boys are off playing golf for three of the six days.... Where are you going?
> 
> For some reason I'm feeling very blue last night and today, think its the hormones, but just feeling very fat and frumpy/fed up :cry:. Poor DH is trying to make me feel better, but I'm in a sulk now and don't really feel like doing anything! Does anyone else have days like that? :blush:

Gosh Lydia...you've just described me it seems!! that's exactly how I feel lately...that's how I was Sunday and again yesterday...I was shopping for underwear that fit right....couldn't find anything...came home and had a cry. the stretch marks are getting worst. DH keeps telling me he loves me and still thinks I am sexy...but I said what after that belly is deflated...and he says he love me even more for having his little girl.

I mean don't get me wrong...everything I am going through is so worth it for my Bean...but I have just been feeling sorry for myself lately. So don't feel bad. I think we all have those days! :hugs:

xo


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Lydia - hoping they do take pity on me and worry my waters may break in their car :rofl:

I had blue days - I would have sobbing fits too for no apparent reason though DH got used to me quickly :haha: I think the current blue days are just due to the Extension/Builder of Doom, as my mood otherwise seems to have picked up again.

Claire - really hoping I can get it done! As long as I can still fit behind the wheel and haven't randomly had bubs early (lady at work just had hers at 36wks :dohh:) I will be there and instructor thinks no probs passing :thumbup:

Hooray for the HIP grants and holidays - very jealous :haha: Mallorca should be nice - we went in March/April time and it was still lovely and toasty :thumbup: and never been to Menorca but imagine that will be lovely this time of year too!

Sending more good luck vibes for the potty training Moggy! We have all of this to come...............:haha:

And hello anyone I have missed - and hope you are still floating about Yas don't be getting chucked off on us :winkwink: First day back at work nearly over woop woop!


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Go mogster :happydance::happydance:

Yas - You better not desert us.......if somethign happens we will have to get together and bring you back :winkwink:

Ann - You get to go to Menorca and i get to go to Chester....hmmmmm :haha:

Brig - Hi hun :hugs:

Lia - You'll definitelly fit behind the wheel at 36 weeks......i could up until 39-40 weeks and i was huge and i have short legs...:blush:

Might post later..will see. Otherwise will catch up with you lovely bunch on sat/sun when we're back. So happy the weathers going to be scorching :happydance:

xxx


----------



## costgang

hi moggy, ben was a bit older than that when we started pooty training, we got him those pull ups incase of any accidents


----------



## costgang

pooty training:dohh::rofl:


----------



## moggymay

Mogster will be 3 in July so figured time to try, we tried a few months back but ended up leaving him in pullups rather than nappies afterwards, this time we are pants all out and so far so good, few changes of pants but only one puddle on the floor....


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm sure chester is just as nice Claire!!!

Yes Yas.. don't you dare do a runner! I'm sure we could find where you live (evil laugh)!

Brigitte, sorry you've been feeling down as well. I was having a nightmare with underwear until we went to the baby show and my DH treated me to a set made by Hot Milk. I got properly fitted and came away a very happy bunny. Have you thought about getting measured properly? I love your dh's comment about how he'll love you even more for giving him a little daughter. That is so beautiful. What a lovely guy you must have.

Moggy, good luck with the potty training! My sister had a lot of fun when training her little girl. I bought her some special 'princess pants' which she loved so much she didn't want to ruin them.

Lia I'm sure the instructor will take pitty on you you! Just go in to 'labour' as he's telling you the verdict! He wouldn't dare fail someone in labour.

:hi: everyone else! xxx


----------



## moggymay

anyone know what INACTIVE means on a profile?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> anyone know what INACTIVE means on a profile?

Ooh is that what they put when someone is banned or suspended???

Oh that is what Yas says now isn't it ????? I hope not!!!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh no! I hope not! I can see her profile pic has gone as well.


----------



## moggymay

she just texted - she not able to get on. Do you think they would let her back if we PM'd? Who do we ask/PM though?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just seen her FB comment and apparently she is banned. She writes 'link or no link, spamming is spamming'. I don't understand?


----------



## costgang

whats up with yas then? what have i missed:shrug: mogster will pick up potty when he is ready, ben seemed to take for ever, i found lauren alot easier then ben, im dreading going through it again with josh,


----------



## costgang

ooh just had a thought, which one of you lovelies would like my mobile number to update the others? only 80 days to go:happydance:


----------



## Piperette

I'll take it, costgang, if you think it makes sense as we have the same due date. :shrug:


----------



## moggymay

day one of potty training...

1 puddle on the floor but only a little one
2 pairs of trousers wet - one a lot aka puddle and one a little at lunchtime
6 pairs pants with little damp patch but he made it to potty
1 tired little man and 1 very proud mummy

day 2 tomorrow....


----------



## moggymay

80 days are you being induced at 38 weeks or is it planned section?


----------



## Fish&Chips

My posts keep disappearing. Very weird!


----------



## Piperette

My pillow that I only won on Ebay on Monday was delivered today. :happydance: I had an email this morning advising me that it would be delivered between 10:03 and 11:03. 

Well, fingers crossed for a good night's sleep tonight. :sleep:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Maybe you are banned too :haha: joking! Free the bumps and flushes 1 - bring back Yas :nope:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I reckon it's because I asked what something was and have since found out it's another website. I think yas posted a link to it and that is what got her banned. Crazy.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Ooooh yay Pip good luck for a peaceful comfy snooze! :sleep:

Ann - maybe so :dohh: very odd........


----------



## moggymay

Fish&Chips said:


> My posts keep disappearing. Very weird!

I type them and preggo brain here forgets to press submit reply :dohh:


----------



## moggymay

Piperette said:


> My pillow that I only won on Ebay on Monday was delivered today. :happydance: I had an email this morning advising me that it would be delivered between 10:03 and 11:03.
> 
> Well, fingers crossed for a good night's sleep tonight. :sleep:

will be lurking for review etc on the pillow tomorrow! Did you see Tulip got the same pram as you?


----------



## costgang

induced at 38 weeks, because of this bloody gest diabetes, or maybe sooner, depends on how the growth scans go, i know that its already getting uncomfortable carrying josh and changing him, how will i cope over the next 10 weeks:shrug:


----------



## costgang

just checked out the first page and youve all got your proper names on, mine is sarah:flower:


----------



## moggymay

Im hearing that Sarah, measuring over 3 weeks ahead so growth scan most likely requested next appt, esp as Mogster was 5 weeks early.

Getting increasingly uncomfortable to do most things, particularly bathtime! Doesnt help that OH is away so much with work.

Looking forward to potty training day 2 though, friend of mine just gave me some mealtime tips!


----------



## moggymay

Mogster got first choice time and place for nursery in Sept but his best buddy got diff time - gutted!


----------



## MamaBird

OK...so I'm 4 (or 5) hours behind here in Canada! lol! Let me get this straight....Yas posted a link to the other parenting website that shall not be named...and she was banned!?? Like thrown out of here forever!?? :-(

???

P.S. FOUND SOME UNDIES TONIGHT!!! YAY!!


----------



## costgang

moggy,that sucks about nursery, at least some of mogsters friends will be going to the same 1. oh has really peed me off today! he is on lates cthis week, so because i sort josh in the nite we usually take turns for a lie in, josh wouldnt settle at 4.30 and who do you think got up? who should of got up, he winds me up:growlmad:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hello Sarah :flower: that is pants btw - bad OH! :dohh: Remains to be seen what we will work out here but generally I am the rubbish one and he is the good one I just don't seem to wake up for anything (aside from my pregno hips :haha:)

Moggy thats a shame for mogster :nope: but I guess they will stay friends and he will now have new ones too?

Day 2 back at work today and I'm heading off early :dohh:


----------



## moggymay

Day 2 potty training here, awful night Mogster waqs up 1.30 til 3 for no apparent reason :shrug: and then up at 620 for the day, cant bring myself to get him dressed yet as that means day 2 of potty training....

Sucks about Yas, darent say more but you know what I mean!

Hopefully hear about more friends nursery places today, hoping one has AMs too, shame the one who got PMs his best bud lives next door but one so they would have been able to walk to school together too. Hoping they may be able to appeal...

Hows the pillow Pip? Guess good cos youre still ZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!

Have a good day at work P&F - how goes the extension progress? Any bathroom pics for us yet? Hows the addled kidney builder? Hope he gives you discount for the hold up etc and delay and extra stress to a preggo! We had our kirtchen utility done before mogster was born and we finally finished utility and downstairs loo by the time he was 2 :blush:

Everyone else :hi: and :hugs: Lets hope we figure out how to free the B&F1!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey to the 3rd trimester for me and Brigitte!!! My body celebrated by giving me the worst cramp in my leg during the night! lol

Yep, Brigitte, I think that's what has happened. It's just insane.

Moggy sorry to hear about your nightmare night. FX day two of potty training goes well to make up for it.

:hi: Sarah. Make your dh make you something nice for dinner tonight to make up for his naughty ways!

:hi: everyone else!

I don't know if any of you UK ladies are watching the Great British Menu but my DH has booked us a table at the Hand and Flowers which is the gastro pub owned by the South East guy in it - Tom somebodyorrather, for my birthday in July! I'm so excited! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've just PM-ed Wobbles in the hope it will help Yas. x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Woohoo for third tri ladies!

Sending you good luck vibes for day 2 moggy.......and hope his friend can appeal!

Extension just so sad........we were probably only 4 days work away from completing........ I have a feeling the builder thinks he is just going to ignore our efforts to contact him but he has another think coming if that's the case. DH going to try and contact him this week before we start taking it forward in a more serious manner. We are lucky that financially it has been okay - we got a fantastic price and have been very careful about payments so it isn't like he's left us totally screwed but as he hasn't bothered to contact us (despite his apparent ability to update his facebook.........) I will certainly be pursuing some 'outstanding issues' :growlmad:

Can't you tell I'm working hard.............day 2.........:haha:


----------



## moggymay

Fish&Chips said:


> I've just PM-ed Wobbles in the hope it will help Yas. x

I have tried this too, FX'd it helps


----------



## moggymay

pinkandfluffy said:


> Woohoo for third tri ladies!
> 
> Sending you good luck vibes for day 2 moggy.......and hope his friend can appeal!
> 
> Extension just so sad........we were probably only 4 days work away from completing........ I have a feeling the builder thinks he is just going to ignore our efforts to contact him but he has another think coming if that's the case. DH going to try and contact him this week before we start taking it forward in a more serious manner. We are lucky that financially it has been okay - we got a fantastic price and have been very careful about payments so it isn't like he's left us totally screwed but as he hasn't bothered to contact us (despite his apparent ability to update his facebook.........) I will certainly be pursuing some 'outstanding issues' :growlmad:
> 
> Can't you tell I'm working hard.............day 2.........:haha:


Working hard! :rofl: :haha:


----------



## costgang

he working til 9.30, but on the plus side josh has sucked my fone that much it wont turn on, not due to upgrade til next april, oh couldve had one but hasnt seen anything he liked, so guess who got a new upgrade on his bill:haha: just got to figure how to use the bloody thing


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey they are looking to reinstate Yas! x


----------



## costgang

thats good news:dance::wohoo:


----------



## moggymay

texted her to get her to contact them but email i got from BnB admin says she if she contacts them they will reactivate her. Yey hope she does!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Fish&Chips said:


> Yey they are looking to reinstate Yas! x

Woop woop! I replied to support her B request but then it all got deleted..........


----------



## Fish&Chips

I don't think she's able to as they've banned her IP address. Maybe they will after they see her FB message. x


----------



## moggymay

just got an email from BnB to my hotmail and they said if she contacts them they will reactivate her account


----------



## costgang

how can she contact them if they blocked her? how comes they cant just reinstate her? im rubbish with technology:dohh:


----------



## moggymay

SHES BACK!!!!

:wohoo: :yipee: :cake: :happydance: :loopy: :wacko: :dance: :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> SHES BACK!!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :yipee: :cake: :happydance: :loopy: :wacko: :dance: :cloud9::hugs:

Welcome back the Bumps and Flushes 1!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Whhhoooo hooooo!!!!


----------



## Jetters

Yay meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! :yipee: 

I really love you guys *group hug*


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hug: right back at you!


----------



## moggymay

:friends:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

:hugs: now don't be leading us astray missy :winkwink:


----------



## Jetters

I will try my very best!! Funnily enough last night made me realise just how big a part in my pregnancy this thread has played!! *mushy moment*


----------



## MamaBird

Awe Yas!!!:hugs: Welcome back!!!!:happydance:

btw ladies here is my first Third Tri bump picture! 

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/27Weeks.jpghttps://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/27Weeks_3.jpg

xo


----------



## MrsMils

Not time to write much, but just say WOOHOOO YAS!!!!!!!! YAY - WELCOME BACK!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Bum picture? You saucy thing Brigitte! (It's lovely by the way!) xx


----------



## moggymay

does my bum look big in this? Not compared to your bump :haha:

Lovely bump pic hon :hugs:

Yas - glad to have you back honey :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBird

Fish&Chips said:


> Bum picture? You saucy thing Brigitte! (It's lovely by the way!) xx

:rofl:
let me just go and fix that right now!! haha

xo


----------



## Jetters

:rofl: what a lovely Bump it is too, Brig!!


----------



## costgang

welcome bk jets:hugs:


----------



## Jetters

Thankies Costgang :hug:


I am sooooooo annoyed... i've been rejected for the Sure Start grant, because i'm on contribution-based ESA and not income-based. I don't even know what the difference is. Grrrrrrrrrr. I could change to income support and then i'd be entitled to it, but I.S is less than ESA. (not sure how much, will find out tomorrow). 

Was really relying on that money for the buggy :'(


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Jetters said:


> Thankies Costgang :hug:
> 
> 
> I am sooooooo annoyed... i've been rejected for the Sure Start grant, because i'm on contribution-based ESA and not income-based. I don't even know what the difference is. Grrrrrrrrrr. I could change to income support and then i'd be entitled to it, but I.S is less than ESA. (not sure how much, will find out tomorrow).
> 
> Was really relying on that money for the buggy :'(

Boo :growlmad: hope you can get something sorted..... googled ESA as didn't know what it was and found this for the difference:

Contribution-based Employment and Support Allowance: You may be entitled to claim contribution-based Employment and Support Allowance if you have paid enough National Insurance contributions.
Income-based Employment and Support Allowance

You may be entitled to claim income-based Employment and Support Allowance: if you do not have enough money coming in, or you have not paid enough National Insurance contributions, and you satisfy the entitlement conditions. This means that you have savings of less than £16,000 and, if you have a partner or civil partner, they work for less than 24 hours a week on average.


----------



## Jetters

So if i'm reading that correctly... because I DID work and pay 'enough' national insurance contributions, i'm not entitled to the SS grant?! How is that logical?!


----------



## moggymay

how about if you wait til bubs is here and then try applying? would you qualify for higher rate tax credits? you get til bubs is 3 months old to apply...so if you would get higher rate CTC then youre in...?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry Jetters I know nothing about either. I have no idea what I'm entitled to but I'm guessing nowt as my dh earns a good amount. The annoying thing is our mortgage is so high as we live near London and house prices round here aren't cheap. Hey ho. x


----------



## Jetters

I can't seem to figure out how the CTCs work. *sigh*


----------



## moggymay

we get diddly squat and that has taken this long to get! OH earns good money and this is first tax year ive had no salary despite not working since July 2007!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Numbers confuse me too - have never been able to figure this stuff out :dohh: hopefully they can explain it better or CAB? :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

So Garry has gone on his stupid bloody holiday:cry:
And this extra load of hormones isn't helping at all!! 

My bezzie friend is coming to stay for the weekend though, which will help with The Cheering Up :happydance:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

That sounds nice :flower:

I am at work - working hard again as you can see :rofl:

To be fair I am waiting for academics to give me my marks or Monday will be a sad day and they will have to deal with Angry Lia :growlmad:

Happy sunny Friday all! :flower:


----------



## moggymay

Happy sunny Friday/Potty Training Day 3!

Nice to see you are working hard again Missy :haha:

Where has Garry gone? Anywhere he can get a nice shawl or blanket for Bean? Is it just the 3 of them? 

Think you will have a fab weekend with your bessie mate staying, also means you get a big bed to yourself for a week which is extra comfy, not ideal he isnt there to rub your feet but least you can fart etc when you want :haha: Am I cheering you up? hope so, dont like it when folks are down, spec when nowt can do :nope:

Just off to get Mogster pottied then heading out for half hour - darent go for too long in case he needs to pee, luckily town is about a 5 minute walk so quick spin around the market then home, birthday party at Mogsters best friends house this afternoon, the second of his little buddies to turn 3 - wow!!!

:hi: all and :hugs: and DO SOME WORK!!! :rofl:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hope Mogster enjoys the birthday party - and that you have a lovely distracting time with your friend Yas :thumbup:

*is now going to do some work* :coffee: (<<<that is me working.....love this quiet time of year :dohh:)


----------



## Piperette

:hi: everyone!

A few more questions for you, ladies. How many sleeping bags do you need? 2 for when one needs washing?

Also, what does everyone think about bumpers? I have just read a thread about them and am not so sure about them now.


----------



## Piperette

Yas, I am sure you will have a great time with your best friend. ;)

Moggy, how is potty training going?

P&F, any pics of the house for us yet?

Everyone else :hi:


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone!

I'm so pleased I'm not the only one that has down days - thank you all for your sympathetic words :hugs:

I've been a bit better today and yesterday, no tears or tantrums so far!! I bought a couple of tops on ebay and in the Blooming marvellous sale yesterday, so I think thats cheered me up - helping me to look nicer when I feel like a heffalump!!

Yas, hope you have a great time with your mate and she cheers you up, at least the sunny weather helps!!:hugs:

Well done on the potty training Moggy, isn't Mogster a clever boy?!!:happydance:

Well, I've got to finish washing and packing for hols tomorrow morning. I waxed my bikini line last night, hmmm, it wasn't easy and doesn't look good :haha: - I won't be attempting it again until September, going to have to pay up and get someone to do it for me. Poor baby ended up being squished right across my tummy from the way I had to sit! :nope:

I hope you all have a great week, will catch up when I get back (with a full repost on my holo! :shipw: )!!


----------



## Piperette

Mrs Mils, have a wonderful time with your :shipw: and have lots of :icecream:


----------



## moggymay

Pip - got to be quick as Mogster wants story with Mummy tonight...

Sleeping bags you will want 2-3 depending how quick you can wash/dry them, you will also want this many of each tog, start with 2 and see how you go, if lil Pip is a sicky baby you will want more!

Bumpers - look pretty but IMO theyre no-no - too many links to SIDS for me

Potty training day 3 was FAB! He doesnt get the idea of no.2's going in the potty yet but other than one of those in his pants we have been on the potty for all wees all day (except for once when he went to birthday party this afternoon when gave him a pull-up, incidentally it was dry when we got home and he then did a huge wee on his potty!) Day 4 tomorrow and its the weekend...

Back later :hi: all


----------



## moggymay

Happy Hols MrsM!


----------



## MamaBird

Hi ladies!!

Lydia: Hope you have a Fab trip!!!

Moggy: YAY for successful potty training!!!

Pip: I have also heard that bumpers are a no-no...but I got one in the set I bought so here is what I will do with mine. You know how when they are babies...the crib matress sits high in the crib? Well I will put the bumper around the crib...but underneat the matress IYKWIM. That way you get the cuteness without restricting airflow. 

xo


----------



## costgang

hi everyone, pip did you get my number the other day? coz i was thinking, it doesnt happen often,lol, im going to need ur number can u send it to me please? thanks


----------



## moggymay

:rofl: baby brain :haha:


----------



## Piperette

I've actually spoken to OH earlier about the bumper and he said he was already thinking that after we saw them in Toys 'R' Us the other day. So we decided not to bother with it now.


----------



## Piperette

costgang said:


> hi everyone, pip did you get my number the other day? coz i was thinking, it doesnt happen often,lol, im going to need ur number can u send it to me please? thanks

PM'ed you. :winkwink:


----------



## Piperette

And I have just noticed that we have moved up a box, yay! :happydance:

Also, we are hoping to go on a tour in the hospital tomorrow. Just hoping there is not too much screaming going on.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hoooray for the holidays - enjoy! :happydance:

Yas - just realised in my other post - 'that's nice' obv didn't refer to Garry going away :dohh: lol!

House piccies - I haven't even got the holiday piccies up how bad am I :dohh: Once the electricians have been today hopefully we can pretty much get the downstairs finished..........no thanks to the builder :dohh: DH has got the pipe things I think we need for the bathroom too so we can hopefully arrange for the tiler to come back and finish the bathroom (alll bar the ceiling as we were meant to be having a velux put in so can't do that ourselves.......) wish it would be done........as I am ready to nest but have no house to nest in :cry:

Yay for box moving - just spotted I have too! And have another driving lesson this morning, hope it goes as well as the last one :thumbup:

Moggy glad the potty training is going well!!

Off to have a quick tidy round before the tricians come............house looks like a building site :rofl: hope you all have nice weekend plans!


----------



## moggymay

box movers :yipee:

Claire did you go to Chester already? Have fun!

Day 4 of potty training and going well still - gonna have to address the number two issue soon though :dohh:


----------



## Piperette

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all having a good Saturday. We went to the hospital earlier for the tour. It was really informative and good to see what it looks like and how things work. At the end when we went to see the ward we saw a lady with her newborn twin girls. Awww.


----------



## Piperette

Woohoo, we have officially entered the 3rd trimester.
:happydance:


----------



## Jetters

Yay for third tri!!! :yipee: :headspin: and glad the tour went well, Pip. Mine freaked me out quite a lot.

I have had a GREAT day at the Lido with my three best girlfriends, then out for a dinner, and am shattered now!!! Hope everyone else has had an equally good weekend- and Moggy hope the potty training is going oK!!! xxx


----------



## moggymay

Potty training day 4 - totally dry!!!! Mogster is a star - but we already knew that :cloud9: Just have to master number twos without resorting to in the nappy overnight :dohh: Think we will have a breather before we do nighttime potty training....Im dreading that

Fab day here, in the garden all day pretty much, lots of weeding done and played with Mogster - we were in the sandpit, on the swing and riding around, he had a ball! After lunch we watched Shawn the Sheep to get him to have a rest, he is like a duracell bunny otherwise then conks out about 7.15pm He has still conked out on time but with all the sunshine and fresh air hoping he sleeps in a bit. Even found energy to mow the lawn once he was in bed...think my nesting is all outdoors :shrug:

Feeling particularly huge today, have no maternity shorts but found an old pair that I could wear under bump - with a bit of string to hold em up :blush: Luckily we werent out anywhere other than our garden :dohh:

Lazy day planned tomorrow, food shop then motoGP and touring cars - bliss! Shame about Rossi, he is gonna be out for a while, looked painful too :cry:

Soooo hot and muggy still here, we are due a storm so think may be snoozing with the fan tonight then turn it off when the thunder comes and Moggy jumps on the bed - she doesnt sleep on our bed at the moment, too hot for her I think, she is snoozing at the top of the stairs by the open window on the landing - old sash means double draft for her :happydance:

Glad you are having fun with the bessies Yas, meant to be another nice day tomorrow :yipee:


----------



## moggymay

Yas - saw this and thought of you...?

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...obal&subj=114535178559732&id=723638382&ref=pf


----------



## Piperette

:hi: Moggy! Sounds like you had a great day.

I was just wondering where you got your fitted sheets from. And also is there any difference between Grobags and non-brand ones? :shrug:


----------



## moggymay

Fitted sheets we got from Mothercare and from BabiesRUs, we stuck with white sheets as easiest to clean in even tof accidents...quick soak in some diluted milton and bingo white again :thumbup:

As for sleeping bags - we have variety, dont worry if not gro-bag main thing is to know what tog they are, we have some of these for lightweight ones but bare in mind they come up quite big! https://www.thedreambag.co.uk/ you often see thier bags on ebay too brand new just sometimes cheaper sometimes not :shrug: Find the smallest ones come from M&P so useful if you have a little baby!


----------



## moggymay

Hows your weekend Pip?


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> Hows your weekend Pip?

Great, thanks. Don't know if you read my post about the hospital tour, we went today and it was really good and informative. And we got to see a mummy with her newborn twin girls.

We went for a nice walk before and for tea we just had some lovely Indian from Asda. Yummy!

LO must have really been enjoying today as he keeps kicking. Seems to be very happy. :happydance:


----------



## Jetters

I like mothercare fitted sheets- verrrry soft! 

Thanks Moggy but I need a Bee, not a Cameleon- Bee is the lightweight version x


----------



## costgang

matalan do cot bedding,got mine from there:thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

we got ours in mothercare on buy one get one half price :thumbup: so soft!

Yay for kicks Pip, bet the twins were gorgeous? Did you get to see all the areas you wanted to see? Main thing i remember from our tour before Mogster was being told if you want to use the pool tell us when you ring to say youre coming in cos it takes ages to fill up! :dohh:

Saw the bugaboo thing Yas and knew there was a reason you wanted one more than tother but couldnt remember what :wacko: thought was bargain but not if not what you want it isnt! Will keep looking for bee+ any news re CTC and surestart app after bubs arrives? How about maternity grant/loan are you able to get that?


----------



## moggymay

Ooooh 32 weeks today - my book says moglet has 80% chance if he comes now cos his lungs are nearly cooked and placenta is at full power :yipee:


----------



## Piperette

Morning all,

Costgang, what are you doing up at that time? Trouble sleeping?

Moggy, :happydance: for 32 weeks.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Pip - glad the tour was good. I am hoping we get one as part of antenatal or whatever as I think it might help me :thumbup: Happy third tri!

Yas your day sounds lovely - I had a day in with errrrm electricians :dohh:

Moggy well done to you and mogster on the potty training!!!!! As for shorts - I don't know if I told you all but I had a pair of shorts I kept that were once massive on me, and I had lost lots of weight but kept them to remind me not to eat my way back into them as they were hideous. Well they fit nicely with the bump now :rofl: Happy 32 weeks :happydance: :happydance:

So I have the electricians coming back this morning for a short spell and then the electrickery is done. DH had the first shower last night, happy days!

Then our plasterer (not the builders) is coming round on Tuesday to finish the kitchen/archway plastering (good price so we don't mind as we will gain the full use of downstairs back then) so we can lay floors and finish downstairs properly. Upstairs we are going to wait a little longer on - the builder finally sent a text yest said he is still in hosp (not sure that is true sadly :coffee:) so means the nursery and spare room are on hold but we will give a little more time before we get our own guys in to finish that too as it will get a little messy with the contract and finances at that point.....

Phew! Pouring down with rain here and DH working a long day so all that is left for me is some tidying and choosing the units for the utility :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

loving the fat shorts fitting :rofl:

Our hospital does tours on certain days and you can book direct, try googling your hospital maternity dept and see if it says :shrug:

Surely your builder has insurance or other contingency for if he is ill? Maybe ask him if he can give a date or cover the cost of subcontracting out...?

Have a good day all :hi:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> loving the fat shorts fitting :rofl:
> 
> Our hospital does tours on certain days and you can book direct, try googling your hospital maternity dept and see if it says :shrug:
> 
> Surely your builder has insurance or other contingency for if he is ill? Maybe ask him if he can give a date or cover the cost of subcontracting out...?
> 
> Have a good day all :hi:

Good idea on the hosp front. On the builder front - totally agree. Sadly since the site was abandoned (no note etc) 3 weeks ago, we had one text 24 hours later to say he was in hosp, and then nothing until a text yest to say still in hosp and would try and get plasterer to contact us.....he hasn't returned any calls or messages though we know he has been in touch with other ppl (i.e. the electrician he subcontracted).

He deleted DH from facebook once he realised we could see he was keeping in touch with everyone else via his mobile on there and has rejected re-adding him.........he was out of hosp you see for a few days before op, we saw that on fb and that's when he mysteriously deleted DH.....

So I basically figured until we had a text yest that he was hoping to just sack it off. He may well still be hoping to but he has given no indication, text just said about sorting plasterer......

DH won't discuss it with me at all as he says it's nowt to do with me and I shouldn't be stressing whilst preg.......

We have one payment of £2k left to pay once the work is finished (literally about 4 days work for them......) and then we have held back a retainer of 5% which is paid to them two months after completion if there are no issues with the work. So we are in a good position in terms of the finances and the contract........was just hoping to avoid hassle for the sake of a weeks worth of work........

I think he hasn't sent his team back on the site because they are slack when he's not there so he doesn't want to pay them for slacking......I know when builder had his op and they said two weeks before return to work so that is this Friday, but again I only know this via facebook before we were removed, he has been such a tosser and not got anyone to contact us (his wife contacted us prev when he was ill, as there was money to collect :coffee:) and only got the electrician to contact us when DH sent him a message saying it was unacceptable that we had been left with no shower for a preggy lady who struggles to get in the bath lol.....

Sorry this is so long.......a bit of an outpouring as it has all been so bottled up and stuff :haha: so no idea what happens next as apparently it's not my business :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## moggymay

go visit him in hospital and ambush him :gun:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> go visit him in hospital and ambush him :gun:

Was sooo tempted when I went up for my gtt :rofl:

Very excited as one of my buddies from here is in labour!!! She was going to be induced next week as overdue so am really pleased - but it is a loooong one she went in through the night and has had to have epi, still going!

:flower:


----------



## penguin77

Hi ladies.....I'm back LOL

Have skipped through all the pages but i've already forgotten most of it sorry :blush:

Yas - Welcome back :yipee::yipee::yipee:

Moggy - Happy 32 weeks hun :happydance::happydance:

Lia - Hope you sort out that builder......i think moggys ambush suggestion is a great one :haha:

costgang/brig/ann - hi huns :hugs:

Pip - Glad you enjoyed your tour.....i was crapping myself after going on the trour when expecting Jac :haha: I agree with costgang.....matalan fitted sheets are great...value and quality....ive bought them for moses/cot/toddler bed sizes :thumbup: Be wary of cheaper sleeping bags....I love the proper grobags ones (cheaper on ebay) and found the matalan and mothercare ones were poor quality :shrug: So i stick to grobags from now on......i would buy 2 decent ones and a cheaper one fro backup :thumbup:

Had a great time in chester...but am knackered. Cant believe am already back in work tomorrow :cry:

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

A belated happy hols Mrs Mils!

Moggy, glad the potty training is going well!

Pip and Costgang, yay to moving up a box and to the 3rd tri!

Just a quick :hi: as we've been away all weekend so am just nipping on quickly. xx


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

Just a quick hello! 

Moggy YAY for 32 weeks!!!! 32 weeks....I can't believe it!! Baby could be here in as little as 5 weeks!!!

Pip: So happy you enjoyed your tour!!

Well I am exhausted after a weekend away. And that wedding totally was a nightmare on my back and feet! lol Anyway, as promised here is a couple of pictures with me in that new red dress!

xo
 



Attached Files:







27+2 Weeks_2.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1









27+2 Weeks_3.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Lovely pics!!!!! :thumbup:

I will be working hard today (for a change :rofl:) because everything I needed to do last week before 10am today might arrive on my desk to start looking at around 9am :dohh: academics drive me mental with their slackness! :growlmad:

So have a nice day all :flower:


----------



## moggymay

:dohh:

Have a good day at work :thumbup: Dont work too hard :haha: 

Mama - nice pics, scary thought but Mogster was a 35 weeker...thats not that long then into uncharted territory after that


----------



## moggymay

:wohoo: :happydance: Mogster did a number 2 on the potty :yipee:

Sorry if TMI but I am one proud Mummy :loopy:


----------



## Jetters

I'm excited for you :yipee: :D :headspin:


----------



## MamaBird

WOW Moggy...35 weeks is less than 3 weeks away for you!!!:shock:
And :happydance: for #2 on the potty!!! that's fantastic!!!

So my real life bump buddy Katie is having her 20 week scan today!!! I cannot wait to find out if her and her DH are having another girl...or if it will be a boy this time!! So excited!!

Hope you ladies have a nice day!

xo


----------



## moggymay

Well ladies saw the MW today as almost had to cut jewellry off yesterday, Moglet is having another spurt - measures just over 36 weeks :wacko: but BP, pee etc all fine, just uinder strict orders not to put rings back on as may not get em off it I do even though fingers etc not swollen and nor are feet/ankles :shrug:

Back next week for another update and review of it scan needed or if just another early baby due?


----------



## Fish&Chips

I had to take my rings off several weeks ago. I have a replacement wedding ring on though in a bigger size, as I couldn't face walking around without one on! lol


----------



## Jetters

So your fingers aren't swollen but just bigger? How weird!

My feet get SO swollen in the heat that I got my dad to puncture extra holes through my Birkenstock straps today!! :dohh:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

My rings have got to go soon methinks I keep struggling!

Very exciting moggy lol don't think you can have TMI on these forums :haha:

Pants day at work over, they made my day more difficult than I had anticipated, but driving lesson went well again and now I am home to sleep, phew! :sleep:

my friend also had her 20wk scan but she has to go back as bubs wasn't playing ball :dohh:


----------



## moggymay

fingers dont look bigger and have just tried and rings slide on and off fine - will leave em off though as would rather not cut them, have lovely tan rings instead :rofl: Our fifth wedding anniversary Friday as well :dohh:


----------



## Jetters

Awww, congrats on the anniversary- and Brigette too for yours!! :hugs:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy anniversary for Friday Moggy. x


----------



## Piperette

Evening all,

Great news on the potty training, Moggy.

And I am with you all on the ring front. I am not too bad during the day, but have to take mine off at night time as it is just too uncomfortable.

I wanted to report back on my pillow too. I have been sleeping a lot better the last few nights than I did before I got it. I am still finding it difficult to get comfortable at night, but the actual sleep is of a lot better quality than before and I don't wake up feeling that I need another night's sleep. So thanks again to everyone who encouraged me to get it.

And I am all excited as I won a genuine brandnew Grobag on Ebay last night for about half the price it is in the shop. :thumbup:


----------



## penguin77

Hello.....

Moggy - Well done mogster on the #2s :happydance::happydance: And happy anniversary too :hugs::hugs:

Lia - I hope you worked hard today...i didnt ...1st day back and managed to do bugger all :blush:

Pip- Great news about the Grobag...all of mine have been new on sale or new ebay..... :thumbup:

Brig - great bumpage :thumbup:

Ann - doesa replacment ring mean you have a 2nd husband too:haha:

Yas/Mrs Mils - Hi huns :flower:

Have MW apptmt in the morning. Hoping to get some news on when i get to see a consultant about birth (section or vbac!?)...should be around 32 weeks..
I still have my rings on.....i didnt take mine off at all with Jac but i only had my engagement ring then......so will see how it goes. Hot weather does make them swell though..

xx


----------



## Piperette

I was wondering if anyone else had this: After periods of sitting I get this pain in my ribs - only on the right side though. And it really is quite uncomfortable. Anyone else had this?


----------



## moggymay

ME!!!!! All the time, find a wheat pack helps and Superdrug have them for £2.99 at the moment :thumbup:

Feels like we are all really getting there now, am starting to get fed up, bumpis definitely classic boy bump as al in front - cant do washing up or even sit at dining table very comfortably any more, even have to sit sideways at breakfast bar :dohh:

Great news about ebay bargain Pip - which pattern did you go for? 

Claire - will they make the decision or do you get to say hwat you want and then they try and do that? We were supposed to see folks at hospital but criteria have changed and we are back to low risk BUT MW unit cant take me cos Mogster was prem and we want to be treated for asumed GBS rather than confirmed GBS - seems silly as if confirmed we could go in there but as we arent being tested just assuming the need to have IV antibiotics as precaution we cant :shrug:

Loving your days at work and posts P&F - make me laugh, have visions of you at a desk with great big thought bubbles and growing in tray that you sweep intoa big bin every so often :rofl: Any progress on house? Am gagging to see pics!!!!!

Loving the red dress Brig, looks like you too only see your feet in the mirror :haha:

I wanna 2nd hubby - a doppleganger of number one but that has the energy to run around after my every whim and give me foot massage EVERY night fr more than the 10 mins OH has the energy for. Did you get second holiday and party and pressies out if it or just a bigger ring?

Yas - any news on grant and buggy fund?

:hi: to the other ladies who are being quiet - think youre away MrsM and Im too early for you Sarah aka nightowl!

:hugs: to all


----------



## Piperette

Went for the Little Bear design, Moggy. :cloud9:


----------



## moggymay

aww cute :thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

Me, Pip, except on my left side. It's ouchy! :(

Claire are you hoping for a VBAC then??

I keep having hot flushes- not just cos of the weather- feel like am back in first tri again!! In fact there are soooo many symptoms that are first tri symptoms again (only worse!!).


----------



## aob1013

Wow i have never noticed this thread!

I am Ally, due 19th September :hugs: xxx


----------



## Jetters

Oh- and it was confirmed to me by the job centre, that there are two types of benefits- contribution based and income based. Both types pay you the same amount of money. Which group you go in depends if you paid enough contributions in the last three years- which I have, and so I am in the contribution based group. And the difference between the two? The contribution based don't get free prescriptions or help with morgages or any grants. So DEFINITELY no sure start grant for me. Which have I mentioned is UTTER MADNESS?!?!?!?! 

It just seems so illogical to me, that because I DID work and pay contributions, I can't have any grants, yet someone who hasn't worked gets all the free stuff. It is baffling.:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Aaaaaanyway, after the baby is born I automatically change from ESA to income support apparently, which will make me eligible for the SS grant then- which is great but not much help NOW, y'know?!


My lovely daddy is gonna buy me the pram though- we went to Mothercare World to see if there were any other super lightweight, parent facing prams for cheaper and there just isn't really, except crap stuff. And he loves the Bee as much as I do and thinks it's worth the dosh. Yay for Grandad!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## moggymay

Yay for Grandad :thumbup:

If you time it right you may find you can pay by card when you buy it and when you get the bill you will have received your surestart grant...? Have it filled out ready to go and FX'd will come through in time to let Grandad spoil Bean in another way and grant go on Beans first wheels.

Makes no sense to me either, whole system is a co ck up! Why you always get stuff when you put in and not when you dont is why we are now facing such cuts! System should reward you for trying not make it easy to sit on your arse all day...Rant over :blush:

Second big test of potty training today - we already mastered shopping and food shopping, today we have playgroup.....(three left then, tumbletots, long journey and staying away from home)


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - As far as i'm aware the decision is mine but it can be overruled i think...but it all depends on the nature of the first csection. Will see what happens eh...glad the potty trining is going good hun....seems mogster is a star :cloud9:

Yas -Grandads are great :thumbup: My dad spoils Jac which makes it hard at times as he wants to go straight to him instead of my mum...even though she does all the hard work :dohh:
Ive delibearated a few times and revisted it all last week (feelings/stats and all that) ....i want a csection not vbac as i dont want the same experience as last time. They say it owuld never be but i would be worried about it...my end goal is to have our baby in my arms safe in the least stress possible.

Anyway off to MW now...taking bloods too :cry:

xxx


----------



## costgang

whoop for grandad jas,thats great, and moggy for number 2, who said i was a night owl? i go to bed at like 9pm with the kids :sleep:and still cant get up in the morning:blush: got my scan on monday, so excited, rob wants them to check the sex again coz he still doesnt believe it:dohh: and my rings have gone too, went weeks ago, they were ok in the day its at night, oh and hi everyone


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Moggy - I do work hard, honestly! It is, on paper, the busiest time of year for me where I should be running around like a headless chicken. However the academics in their true slack style are making my life harder by leaving their bits til the last minute.........so by the time I get anything I will have to run around like ermmmmmm two headless chickens :haha: Good luck with more potty training!!!!

Our own plasterer is coming today and DH has the day off so downstairs should start to look more like a house :thumbup:

Yas - that system is screwed. But glad you are getting the pram lovely daddy!!!

Found DHs camera this morning incidentally so should be able to get some pics up for you - you will still have to use some imagination to see how it should be though :haha: We are at antenatal tonight though woop woop :happydance:

Re the RIB PAIN - I get this, in the left side though :dohh: and I have finally got The Worlds Worst heartburn.........killing me :dohh:

Costgang - yay for the scan - I understand him wanting to check, I was the same :haha:

Hello Ally :flower: and anyone else I have missed. Got to dash as have two students coming to see me in errrrrrrr 13 mins and I have got to wolf down some lunch :haha: Will let you know how antenatal goes!


----------



## Jetters

thedailymail said:


> Wow i have never noticed this thread!
> 
> I am Ally, due 19th September :hugs: xxx

Hi Ally, sorry but our Buddy thread is closed. Hope you find one for you though :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

LOL Claire! I wouldn't want anyone but my lovely dh. I miss my rings :( How did your MW appointment go? What happened with your last labour which is making you want a C Section? Did I miss a previous post?

Pip, yep I get that pain too. Apparently it's normal and is our ribs expanding for the baby.

:hi: Ally!

Yas, that is madness. Such backwards logic. But yey to your Dad for buying you the pram!

Wow another scan Costcang?! Is it NHS? Good luck with it.

:hi: P&F and everyone else! xxx


----------



## Jetters

Lia do you mean you've only just got the dreaded heartburn?! I've had it for like 8 weeks now. EVERY damn day. I pop Rennies like sweeties!!!


----------



## Jetters

Yep Ann it's total backwards logic! Thank god for my lovely dad :) 

The rib pain flares up for me when i've eaten... I sit pressing it and it helps a little bit. 

Ooh and anyone else missing eating on their laps?! I can't do it anymore, I have to eat every meal at the table- sitting sideways :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## Fish&Chips

My dinner always ends up on my bump so I guess I'm still eating off my lap! lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh, I'm off on my hols tomorrow until next Thursday so you wont hear from me for a while.. you lucky things! Hope everyone stays well and happy. I'll miss you! xx

Oh and alsoooooo... I looked at my arse in the mirror last night and nearly fainted. It's HUGE and there's cellulite all over it!!!! I need to do an emergency holiday clothes shop tomorrow morning now!


----------



## moggymay

sarong missy and tie it under bump :thumbup: everyone will focus on bump and not notice your HUGE ARSE!!! :haha:

Only kidding, will miss you and if it helps my bum is dimply too :haha:

We should be bumps and flushes dimply bums!


----------



## costgang

hey fish, yea nhs scan, got to have them every 2-4 weeks, only coz of the gest diabetes, but ive just rang to see what time it is and they didnt get paperwork from clinic so now gotta wait 4 them ring me later


----------



## Fish&Chips

moggymay said:


> sarong missy and tie it under bump :thumbup: everyone will focus on bump and not notice your HUGE ARSE!!! :haha:
> 
> Only kidding, will miss you and if it helps my bum is dimply too :haha:
> 
> We should be bumps and flushes dimply bums!

Moggy, you 'crack' me up! Get it?! :haha:

Sarong it is.... but can you swim in them? :haha:

Will you be getting more photos Costgang?


----------



## Jetters

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## moggymay

itll get wet and make your arse look even bigger :haha: 

You could just swim on your back - distraction of huge bump and boobs will make your bum pale into insignificance :rofl: The rest of us will know its there but only cos we too are in the bumps n flushes dimply bum gang :wacko:

Off to chew my sponge :dohh: Why do I have to have sucjh a wierd thing to want to do :dohh:


----------



## MamaBird

Ann! A whole week you lucky bum!!! Really hop you have a fab time! Remember to take it easy and drink lots of water!!:hugs:

We'll miss you!!

Hi everyone else!!:hi:

xo


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Yas - I have had it mildly throughout but it took me a while to realise what it was as I'd never had it pre-preg :rofl: but I agree I have generally been lucky with most things. Except my stretchmarks which DH has been hiding from me bless him (the underneath my bump ones that I can't see unless I stand infront of a mirror and lift the bump :haha:) I was a little traumatised!

A couple of weeks ago I finally gave in and bought some gaviscon.......and I've lost it!!! One of the girls kindly got me some stuff from boots at lunch though :haha:

F&C - I am very jealous of the holiday. Enjoy! Likewise I had to do an emergency pre-hol shop. I have a dimply everything I think :rofl:

Moggy - you are a sponge eater????? I don't think I have any of the strange habits...........oh but I really like the smell of an orange or satsuma or whatever when someone is peeling one..........? :haha: I can smell someone puncture an orange at a phenomenal distance :haha:

This isn't me slacking at work btw :winkwink: I am snatching 5mins because trying to type up 1 million pages on notes from yesterdays meeting is proving difficult on my poor brain.........it made sense at the time, it must have :haha: now it is just gobbledegook :dohh: Only 2 hours left........then I get to run around like a muppet trying to fit in a quick tea and on to antenatal :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

MamaBird said:


> Ann! A whole week you lucky bum!!! Really hop you have a fab time! Remember to take it easy and drink lots of water!!:hugs:
> 
> We'll miss you!!
> 
> Hi everyone else!!:hi:
> 
> xo

Don't talk to me about bums!! :haha:

Thanks Moggy, you have managed to make me laugh out loud at work so I had to explain myself!!

Awww.. you guys! Will miss you all!


----------



## Fish&Chips

So P&F we should definitely change this forum to Bumps, Flushes and Dimples?


----------



## MamaBird

Just wanted to let you ladies know I have started a thread in the baby names section with our short list of names and a poll option to vote!!


----------



## moggymay

Just chew the sponge - dont actually eat it :wacko:

Just call me one of the Bumps, Flushes and Dimply Bums gang :rofl:


----------



## moggymay

MamaBird said:


> Just wanted to let you ladies know I have started a thread in the baby names section with our short list of names and a poll option to vote!!

I voted!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Bumps flushes and dimples, love it :haha: do you think we can? Is anyone not dimply? :haha:

Sneaking back on again (how bad am I being :haha:) as I am sorted of excited and had to share. Good news - of sorts anyway. Our builder has been in touch again.........his op didn't work and he is basically screwed and has to have another op but more major........worse still for him his lads have all gone to work for other firms as they've had 3 weeks (like us) without contact or work. So although this is obv bad for him and I feel awful he is going through this........it leaves the path open for an amicable parting and we can move on before this baby arrives as we are well over schedule and it obv needs doing before the baby...

So our own plasterer is going to finish the upstairs for us next week which is the major job outstanding and Ash can finish a lot of the other jobs himself, it will just mean him taking time off work. The major jobs aren't critical so that can wait until the builder is out of hosp and in a boat where he can come and sort out stuff with us...and we still have the final payment and a 5% retainer left so will use that to finish the work.

Can it really be that simple???? :haha:


----------



## moggymay

Good news for you, shame for him but if he had been in touch sooner maybe his workers wouldnt have gone elsewhere...? Guess they arent FB friends with him anymore either...?

So tired today, wish is was 7pm already and Mogster was in bed so I could flop and go to bed soon too, why do I always feel lousy these days when OH is away? Do you think whales feel heavy as well?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> Good news for you, shame for him but if he had been in touch sooner maybe his workers wouldnt have gone elsewhere...? Guess they arent FB friends with him anymore either...?
> 
> So tired today, wish is was 7pm already and Mogster was in bed so I could flop and go to bed soon too, why do I always feel lousy these days when OH is away? Do you think whales feel heavy as well?

Whales have it easy - they are in water!!!!! Pregnancy takes its toll let alone having an energetic Mogster to contend with as well! :hugs:

Off to find that names thread before I leave work :thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

New thread name fine by me since I'm super dimply all the time anyway :rofl:

Today is the worst day without Garry yet... *******. How do you do this all the time Moggy? I HATE it and hate my own company :dohh: and hate that I miss him as much as I do! :(


----------



## Fish&Chips

Jetters, this will help keep you busy. It's the book I was telling you about...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Superjuice-Juicing-Michael-van-Straten/dp/1840001488


----------



## moggymay

Perks of being airforce wife! That and have Mogster and Moggy to keep me company, moment I think Im getting a bit of peace Moglet starts beating me up from the inside out! :rofl:

We are lucky at the moment as he is doing a pretty much 8-5 posting only trouble is he has to travel A LOT and he seems to constantly be off to Bristol, Farnborough or oop Norf! Should slow down soon as MW measurements are starting to concern him and am getting a lot of BH's, we will be completely ready by 1st July complete with monitor pad in crib set up and steriliser in position in the kitchen - almost ready now, just got to move crib into our bedroom and collect double buggy from JL...back to MW on monday so be interesting to see what happens then....:shrug:

Ooooh superjuices - bet you could come up with some fab ones once the weird and wonderful fruits start to appear on markets - Leicester market used to have some really obscure fruits and veggies but some of the ugliest ones tasted the best, great way to up your veggie intake...

Why are you finding it so tough without Garry Yas - isnt he at work normally? You could always start perusing rightmove for a new area to live...?


----------



## penguin77

Ann - Have a great time hun..will miss you :hugs:

Yas - Awww.....huge hugs :hugs: I know how you feel....when hubby wors the late shift its nice to have me time but i also get lonely by the end of the week. ..and am glad to see the weejend and the early shift the follwoing week.

Lia - Glad your sorting things out with the extension now hun....about time eh..

Brig - Will post my vote as soon im done with my reply.

Moggy - Moglet might suprise you and make you wait longer than you think. Always good to be ready though...i'm one for getting things done way too early :blush:

Had my MW apptmt.....BP fine, took bloods, HB ok and measuring 1 week ahead on findal height. Get to see consultant on 2nd July... so 3 weeks friday. Luckily i get to see him/her with my midwife present at our health clinic which saves me going to the hospital :thumbup:

Oh and Jacs walking is coming along......he wa sin nursery today and he ended up following one of the ladies out of the room and accross the hall...walking :happydance::happydance: He's done the same at home since...so he's pretty steady on his feet now...when he wants to be LOL So we're not far off the real thing now :cloud9:

xx

xx


----------



## Jetters

Yeah he's away 4 days for work anyway usually but for the past month or so has been coming home on Tuesday evenings, meaning I only go max two nights without him. And I haven't seen him since Thursday now... *sigh* to be completely honest it's not even about him, it's me, i'm terrible on my own and I freak myself out... my anxiety is through the roof and just knowing he can't be here in two hours if someone happens freaks me out :cry:


I've been making SO many juices- i'm spending a fortune on fruit from the market but it's all worth it- would rather spend money on fruit thank junk. I'm feeling a bit more energetic the past week and i'm sure it's cos i'm filling up on tons of fruit juice instead of snacking... :thumbup: mind you i've had a few disasters- green apples are a nogo cos they are so bitter, too much beetroot and there's no hiding the yucky taste, and juicing raspberrys a waste of time as you can put two cartons in and just get out two drips!!!


----------



## Jetters

Oh and if your MW says there's a chance of Moglet making an early appearance, will your hubby get to stay closer to home?x


----------



## Piperette

F&C, have a lovely time and enjoy some :icecream:

Jetters, hope you are alright. Try keeping yourself occupied.

Penguin, great news on Jac's walking. :thumbup:

P&F, sounds like things are finally coming together for you.

Moggy, hope you are relaxing now and have put your feet up.

MamaBird, voted on your thread.

Everyone else :hi:

I have noticed the thread name change has already happened. :)


----------



## Piperette

And here is my bumpage progress. Funnily 25 weeks actually looks bigger than this week's as it was taken a bit closer.
 



Attached Files:







Weeks 10-27.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## moggymay

Go Jac :thumbup: :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## penguin77

PiP - Fab bump hun :thumbup:

I forgot to mention that i changed the thread name...woops :blush:

xx


----------



## moggymay

loving the name change :rofl:

Yas have you tried juicing a custard apple? Am curious as to what would come out, theyre meant to taste nice but have weird texture so bet the juice is yummy? Hopefully he will be nearer come July but til then he is away at least once a week if not twice...:nope:

Pip - will be putting my feet uo in a mo, just moved washing into tumble dryer - couldbt do it earlier as had done kitchen floor and it took forever to dry so I could get throught to utility room to washing machine and dryer :dohh: Probably just gonna head straight up to bed though as Im shattered, have been all day but Mogster is dry and we seem to have mastered no 2s too so :cloud9: about that. I love him so much I wonder how folks with more than one little person dont burst!

Claire I see MW next Monday and if FH curve is still getting steeper we will look at scan and having action plan for possibilities, given Mogster was 6lb 6oz at 5 weeks early likelihood is that bubs is tall again but :shrug: theyre the experts just want to have a healthy Moglet and be home asap back to Mogster :thumbup: Can you request sweep etc at 37 weeks?


----------



## moggymay

Meant to ask Yas - what does Garry do thats 4 days away? Was trying to come up with jobs that are 4/4 and came up with fireman, oil-rigs, military and superhero? Warm?


----------



## Jetters

Superhero :rofl: I wish!!!
He runs his own company and therefore gives himself Fridays off!!! He's a gardener.

Have never heard of custard apples- off to investigate!


----------



## moggymay

Then you should get him to move with you and SuperBean to the Garden of England and you can grow custard apples by the sea :wacko:

Off to google custard apple now :dohh:


----------



## moggymay

wiki says make a good drink :thumbup:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custard-apple

Flaw in my move to the seaside plan though cos they dont grow here!


----------



## moggymay

https://www.petros.com/images/beancolor.gif

:rofl:

Google is wicked :wacko:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Claire - hooray for Jac walking!!!!!

Yas - :hugs: hun - I struggled at first when Ash worked shifts but then it went too far the other way......I got used to doing my own thing and when he came off shifts found it hard :haha: Actually I had a lot of freak outs, my Dad nearly had to drive over from Manc one night. Got DH to fit a burglar alarm system and it had a fob I could keep with me and that helped me...:thumbup:

Antenatal interesting had tour of hospital and stuff which was nice. DH now says it feels real haha a little scared.

Off to snoozle as shattered but night all my dimply friends :haha:


----------



## MamaBird

Pip!! Love your bump!!!


----------



## Piperette

Evening ladies,

Really quiet in here the last few days. Hope everyone is okay.

Received the Grobag I won on Ebay today. It is sooo cute. :cloud9:

Looking forward to the weekend. Not long to go now.


----------



## Jetters

I'm not well this week :( got the flu I think- haven't really left my bed since Monday and feel mightily sorry for myself.


----------



## Piperette

Jetters, sorry to hear that. I guess that explains your lack of activity on here. Hope you are feeling better soon. :flower:

When is Garry due back to look after you?


----------



## penguin77

Lia - Poor DH....i felt the smae when i had my tour last time :haha:

Pip - Glad the grobag is ok :thumbup: Ebay is the way to go on them.....lookout for sales too on certain sites when you need more.

Yas - Hope you feel better soon hun. :hugs:

It has been quiet :shrug: Hope all you quiet ladies are ok :hugs:
I am seriously ready for the weekend...this week of work has felt like hell...cant wait to go on leave. 7 weeks and counting.....

xx


----------



## Piperette

:hi: Claire, nice to see you.


----------



## Jetters

Thanks :hugs: he's back on Tuesday but straight back to work. Typically! Dear god, that man has got some serrrrious grovelling to do when he gets home... :rofl:


I honestly don't know how you guys are still working! I feel guilty moaning about being bored when I remember that you're all working. I get exhausted going out for lunch or to the midwifes- there is NO way if I had a job i'd be coping at all.


----------



## costgang

hi all, :hugs: for flu,jas,it sucks. josh hasnt been sleeping well so ive just been tryibg ti catch up on that, week 2day o go away:happydance:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Pip - well done on the Grobag!

Claire - I am right behind you, I have thankfully only 4 weeks left here but am SO ready for the weekend.

Yas - I hope you are feeling better hun???? :hugs:

Catching up on sleeping sounds good too costgang :haha: you will be so ready for that holiday.

I have been working hard at work at last :dohh: DH is sooo nice though I have been struggling with the heat at work and the giant fan disrupts everyone else (who isn't has hot as me :haha:) so he has treated me to a little usb desk fan it is fab :thumbup:

Moggy - how is it going with mogster and the potty training?

Hope you are all good :hugs:


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Sorry I have not been posting the last couple of days. I have been at home trying to relax. I guess it worked because I have even managed to get 2 good nights sleep in a row!! I feel so refreshed!!

So today I have an appointment at the hospital, getting bloodwork done, my glucose test and also a urine analysis. Hopefully all that goes well and doesn't take too long.

Yas, hope you are feeling better!

Hope everyone else is doing well too!

xo


----------



## Piperette

MamaBird, good luck with the hospital appointment. And I have seen your bump on the other thread. It is lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hope the appointment went well - and good news on the sleep front, happy days!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Piperette

I am getting a little concerned about Moggy. She is usually on here a few times a day. Let's hope there is an easy explanation for her not being on so much recently.

P&F, where are our pics? Also, have you seen this? Was thinking of you when I saw it: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/347868-ot-but-so-happy.html


----------



## moggymay

Im here - been over in August Mummies last few days as no one in here :nope:

Mogster potty trained - we had one incident all week :thumbup: and that was my fault i think cos I was distracted by OH graduation ceremony. No under 8's allowed so watched it live online and mogster had his accident whilst I was watching :dohh:

Achy back and pressure in the hooha region so dread to think what measurements will be like on Monday :nope: saw a friend of mine this afternoon, she is due on Sunday and we worked out if we both do what we did with number 1 baby we will have our babies on the same day :haha: scary thought but that would be 27 June, i am aiming to get to July at least! Not sure what MW will do cos even if FH is off the curve not sure what they do :shrug: (checked my notes and wk28 was 30, wk 31 was 34 and wk 32 was 36+)

Glad you like the grobag Pip, they are a godsend:thumbup: Had another thought of good things for bubs and next sleepsuits are good for overnight as they have inbuilt scratch mitts saves them falling off and bubs scratching himself. 

Sorry if have abandoned you guys, Im back here and will lurk....

Brig hope hospital is going well, 
P&F hows the work coming on? 
Pip owt more to add to the nursery? 
Claire hows Jacs toddling? Did you get shoes? 
Yas - is the flu passing? Garry will be home soon :hugs: 
Sarah - hope all good with you, not long at work now...
MrsM - you are face down belly in lilo hole so assuming all good with you 
F&C is on hols so happy in the sunshine?

Missed you guys :hug: Glad is gotten busy in here again :happydance:

50 days to go tomorrow :yipee:


----------



## Jetters

Ahhh I saw you Moggy in the Aug thread so knew you were ok! I am not online much cos this flu has knocked me for six :( but am still reading xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Pip I did see it!!!! Got me all excited lol!!!!! My lesson this week wasn't great on Wednesday but am still hopeful it will come okay.

Been busy as a bee this week have my exam boards for my students next week and so been frantic at work, and been pretty much coming home and snoozling :dohh:

Tiler coming on Tuesday to tile bathroom floor so that will be FINISHED (except for ceiling which noone will notice anyway :rofl:) and our plasterer going to finish upstairs Mon/Tues/Weds. DH having this weekend off work to get going on the downstairs so I will make it my mission to get some pics.

I am off for a day spa tomorrow with a friend, and a facial, treats lol!!!

Sooo shattered and still got to cook tea, DH is fitting some extra smoke alarm that we need. Next week at work going to be fairly horrific (They even asked me if I really needed my midwife app on Monday the cheeky sods!) but will hopefully get on the thread a little more in evenings now I'm getting back into the swing of getting up early!!!

Any nice weekend plans? And how is the heat doing for you all? My mini desk fan has saved my life today :haha:


----------



## penguin77

Brig - Good luck with the apptmt :thumbup:

Pip- Hi hun :hugs:

Lia - Your DH spoils you.....aaaannnnd you get to go to a SPA tomorrow.....i'm jealous. I will have a stroppy toddler and more thna likely hung over DH to contend with tomorroow as he's off to a gentlemans evening do with Paul Merson. Do you wnat to swap :haha:

Moggy - :happydance::happydance: with the potty training. We did get shoes...cruisers though. He's had them 2 weeks and they already look seriously old :dohh:

Yas - Hope you're feeling better :hugs:

Not much to post here...feeling a bit grouchy and bad about it as i feel Jac get's the brunt of it.....especially as he'd refusing to nap and doesnt listen to anything i say :dohh: Its really wearing me down now....and for the first time its hit me today.... i dont know how i'm going to cope with a baby and toddler :cry:

xx

xxx


----------



## penguin77

I forgot to mention in my reply.....saw our lovely next door neighbour this aft and her daughter had a little boy on wednesday and she was only 29 weeks gone!! Noah is doing great which is fab news. 
It scared me shitless when she told us...and she showed us a pic of him and it felt so weird to think that the same size fully formed baby is inside of me too iykwim.....well weird moment for me..... 


xxx


----------



## Jetters

Woahhh that would freak me out a bit too close to home... we have two august babies born already at around 29 weeks!! Both doing ok. So pleased he is doing ok too! (I really love the name Noah- shame I don't want a biblical name)


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Claire - you'll not be surprised to know I don't want to swap :haha: but I will have a relax for you as well :hugs: I have no doubt you will cope with two LO's either, you just can't see how yet as you've never had to! I was talking to a mum of triplets recently and said oh my god how do you cope - she said she's never known it any other way so it's fine. So you will adjust and be fine!

It is scaring me all these early babies though - I am hoping mine bakes a little while longer as we are not ready :haha:

Waiting for my friend to arrive now (she has two LO's and is always late :haha:) and then I am tuning out allll day :happydance: Happy Saturday ladies!


----------



## costgang

ive been offered a 4 bed house:happydance: but oh doesnt want it as its an extra 10 miles from work and means changing kids schools, garden is smaller but hey,officially going 2 see it monday but we popped over to have peep thro windows last nite and the big window at front was open, so we went in,lol was nice, just need 2 convince him


----------



## Piperette

Costgang, is it to rent or buy? Sounds good. Do you have any pics of it?


----------



## Piperette

Moggy, not bought anything else for LO recently. Still really chuffed with the Grobag though. It's just so cute.

I was wondering if anyone had taken Raspberry Leaf tea before or is planning on using it this time? I have read about it, but am a bit in two minds. I'd be worried it might bring labour on earlier than without it, but I have read good things about women's progress with regards to dilation. :shrug: Any thoughts?


----------



## moggymay

bout 200 tablets from H&B - they came this morning, planning to start on tuesday as have MW on monday....wondering what FH will bring this time as 28 wks was 30, 31 wks was 34 and 32 wks was 36+, am 33 tomorrow so watch this space!

Im thinking RLT as it is supposed to help with the 2nd stage, couldnt face the tea so going for tablets, think Yas was getting some too...Waiting to see MW verdict on whether she thinks Moglet will come early or not as if she thinks late and hes big I will be defo taking them!

Didnt take em last time tho and was all ok with brathing exercises and bit of gas n air towards the end for the pushing etc

Sarah where is the house? Is it a lot bigger than where you are now? Wish someone would offer us a bigger house, we will lose our spare room when moglet arrives, fortunately the big bed still fits in there comfortably with his cot, will be hoping to afford 4 bedas next time we move but will be hard pushed to find good sized rooms and big garden like we got now, wish houses were more portable! Would moving schools bother the children - are the schools better/worse/same?

:hi: everyone else

Happy 28 weeks Pip and Sarah


----------



## Piperette

Thanks, Moggy.

So hypothetically (if you decide to start using them), when would you start and how many tablets? Is the tea that bad? :sick:


----------



## penguin77

Jac is officially walking:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I'm sooooo proud.... :cloud9:

He still crawls at the moment though as he knows he's quicker that way and as he has to concentrate on the walking lol....but he's walking accross the room, down the hall and stuff now.

xxx


----------



## Piperette

Awww, that's great news, Claire. You must be one very proud mummy. :cloud9:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Costgang house sounds good - hope you can convince hubby!!!

Pip - I feel the same about the RLT - I don't know whether to chance it or not :dohh:

And Claire - well done to Jac!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I have just poured myself out of the spa, and DH treated me and my friend to a lush hot chocolate at my favourite place the Potting Shed, and I got a beautiful nail polish too in case he agrees to do my toes for me..............:haha:

My face feels wonderful after the facial - however DH now has the power tools back out............suddenly I'm not feeling so relaxed :rofl:

Hello to all! :flower:


----------



## costgang

we are in council,cant afford too buy, new one is housing ass, extra bedroom, its got a cbrand new kitchen in and been painted all throgh,new doors aswel, im guessing the old tenants trashed it, its 3 storey aswell:happydance: always wanted a 3 storey:winkwink:


----------



## moggymay

Go Jac :awww:

P&F I am so jealous! Would love to have a pamper sesh but not gonna happen b4 bubs now....busy each weekend and lucky if hubby here all week any time before EDD :dohh:

The tea is yucky :growlmad: and I drink green tea/black tea as a norm cos dont drink milk at all. As I understand it you start at 32 or 34 weeks and increase the dose the closer you get to EDD

Sounds good Sarah, keep you fit all those stairs!


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

Jusy stopping by to say hello!

Claire: That's fab news!!! 

P&F: I am also very jealous!! haha but in a good way! Happy you got to treat yourself!

Well things have been a big crazy for me... from not feeling well Wed. night and taking a sick day Thursday to my hospital appointment yesterday where I did the GD test...then felt yucky the rest of the day. That stuff gave me such a bad tummy ache. :-(

Anyway, feeling better today! I was able to go on a curtain hunt! lol When I ordered the crib bedding set, I got valances with it...but now I am having a hell of a time finding curtains to match...I think I may have to buy fabric and ask my mom or MIL to make them. 

Well that;s it from me for now. hope you ladies have a great weekend!

xo


----------



## Piperette

Costgang, the noew house sounds great. Is it much more expensive than your current one? Why is your OH not quite sure about it yet?

P&F, I'll probably do a wee bit more reading on the RLT.

MamaBird, sorry to hear you have been unwell. But it sounds like you are on the way up now. Buying the fabric might be the easiest option rather than stress about not finding the right ones to match.


----------



## moggymay

interesting sites I havew been shown in last few days:

https://www.justmommies.com/quizzes/labor_prediction_quiz.php

https://www.pregnology.com


----------



## costgang

i think he is more worried bout changing bens school,but ben has agreed 2 go and have a taster day at a new 1. we pay £76 a week at moment,and i think new 1 will be bout £100 coz its housing ass and thy always charge more than council


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone - I'm baaaaack!!!!!!! :hi:

I had a lovely holiday, the holo was AMAZING! The baby either loved or hated it because it went mad every time I was on it (though to be fair, most of the time it meant my belly was dipped in cold water, lovely for me but perhaps not so lovely for the baby!), the first day it made the baby turn around so it was back to back, my belly went all squishy as there were only limbs at the front!:haha:

MIL drove me insane. The first day I ventured outside in my maternity swimming cossie, first comment "Oh my goodness, look at your VEINS!!!" :gun:My boobs are a lot bigger than usual and VERY veiny, not something I can do much about, so drawing everyone's attention to it did not made me feel very good about my body :cry: (feeling a lot more sensitive about it than usual, lets just say the new title to our group is very appropriate for me!!). She also spent most of the week touching my bum or boobs - not in a weird way, she just does it affectionately, but I don't like it.... mentioned to DH today that I'm a little concerned about her 'interfering' when I feed the baby. 

Anyway, rant over! Apart from that we had a fabby time, I didn't get too much sun as my skin is so much more sensitive than usual, ate lots and relaxed, read, knitted, wandered around the local town etc. Didn't like flying at all as my back was agony and I felt very claustrophobic. Looking forward to getting into my own bed tonight :sleep:

Yas - hope you're feeling better :hugs:

Brigitte - glad you're feeling better :thumbup:

Claire - woohoo to Jac walking!!!!

Moggy - whoop whoop to the potty training!!!

P&F - great that you're finally getting the house sorted, can't wait for piccies, glad you retained some of the money :thumbup:

Costgang - house sounds brill, hope schools etc work :thumbup:

Pip - loving the latest bump photos!!!

Arggh - I'm going to have to re-read, I've forgotten what everyone has been up to!!!


----------



## Jetters

MrsMils said:


> I had a lovely holiday, the holo was AMAZING! The baby either loved or hated it because it went mad every time I was on it (though to be fair, most of the time it meant my belly was dipped in cold water, lovely for me but perhaps not so lovely for the baby!), the first day it made the baby turn around so it was back to back, my belly went all squishy as there were only limbs at the front!:haha:

Welcome home- so pleased you had a good holiday!!! :hugs:

Yay for the holo being a success, I SO want one... even for just laying around the house :haha: I went swimming in a lido last week- unheated, freeeezing- and the babba went CRAZY- my belly was rock hard in the water and when I came out he was kicking like a possesed demon... I was worried he'd gone in shock!!!!

Sorry about your MIL, she sounds like a nightmare- not what you needed at all, I bet you looked just great in your cossie. xx


----------



## MrsMils

I'm getting the holo back out tomorrow so I can just lay on it, it feels so oddly wonderful to lay on my front after so many months of not being able to!

Yup - MIL makes me grr, when they dropped us off at my parent's house today to pick the dog up she actually pulled my top over to show my mum my boobs/tan line. I couldn't help but look angry and say "please don't touch my boobs, I really don't like it", she looked pretty put out. Oh well!! :shrug:

Cossie and tankini are both really nice, just not appreciating being made to feel even more self-conscious than usual! :growlmad:

Aww - I'm sure bean enjoyed the cold water in the hot heat of London!

We're going to build the nursery furniture this week, I'm so excited, but our history for flat-pack furniture doesn't look favourable, I like to maintain control!! I once made DH build a bed on his own so we didn't fall out, came in the room to find him sawing a bit off one part of the bed because he'd put it together wrong and sawing it off was apparently easier than doing it again!!! :dohh:


----------



## MamaBird

Yay for a fab trip Lydia!! Sorry about your MIL...they can be strange creatures! haha!!

xo


----------



## moggymay

MrsMils said:


> I once made DH build a bed on his own so we didn't fall out, came in the room to find him sawing a bit off one part of the bed because he'd put it together wrong and sawing it off was apparently easier than doing it again!!! :dohh:

:rofl:

:thumbup: Well done telling MIL to get her hands of your boobs, best to establish now before you are BFing lil one!

:hi: everyone, early start here cos been awake since 4am :dohh: WHY???? Im tired and I wanted to sleep but just lay there listening to OH snore :haha:


----------



## Jetters

MrsMils said:


> Yup - MIL makes me grr, when they dropped us off at my parent's house today to pick the dog up she actually pulled my top over to show my mum my boobs/tan line. I couldn't help but look angry and say "please don't touch my boobs, I really don't like it", she looked pretty put out. Oh well!! :shrug:

Eep- she seems to have personal space issues, ie she doesn't respect them!! And :rofl: at your hubby sawing off a chunk of the bed :rofl:




moggymay said:


> :hi: everyone, early start here cos been awake since 4am :dohh: WHY???? Im tired and I wanted to sleep but just lay there listening to OH snore :haha:

4am suuuucks! Poor you! :hugs:


OH's home tonight, wooopeeeee! Well at 3am so i'll be soundo asleep, but yay, I made it! Never ever again though. Don't know how you do it Moggymay, guess you get used to it but I am NOT made for so much alone time! xx


----------



## moggymay

OH is here most of the time and tends to be only one or two nights when he goes, you learn to get used to it but dreading first time doing it with two....

Glad hes home tonight, you did it :yipee:

4am now taking its toll, Mogster had playgroup this morning and silly me did the beds and floors :dohh: Shattered now wish mogster still napped! Ah well MW later


----------



## penguin77

Lydia - Welcome home hun..gla dyou ahd a fab time. It's true MIL are strange creatures :haha: I get on really well with mine but she does annoy me at times when it comes to stuff with Jac. Mainly giving him too much biccies when i'm trying to give him fruit...which he does love :dohh: And making me the bad guy when he strats crying over something he shouldnt do.....but i think thats just MIL for you :shrug:

Yas - :happydance::happydance: for Gary being home tonight.

Moggy - Gutted about the early start :hugs: We're also battling early starts now....i think it's all down to Jac not wanting (he needs them!!) to nap so he's slepping even less at night :dohh: Someitimes its 5 am for us but mostly 6 am which i can live with.

Costgang - Here's hoping OH will want that bigger house :thumbup:

Hello everyone else :hi:

xxxx


----------



## Jetters

I've got MWs too later.. 32 weeks check up.... 32 weeks! Wooooo! :yipee:


----------



## moggymay

its all starting to go so fast!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

MrsMils - glad you enjoyed the hols but I would have kicked my MILs butt if she did that, I'm not surprised you were miffed with her!!!!!!!

And good luck on the DIY front - I actually helped lay laminate flooring yesterday how exciting was that :haha:

Moggy - 4am is obscene! I didn't sleep at all well last night though I kept having nightmares - very odd :wacko:

Yas - yippee for the return of OH!!!!!! :happydance:

Just been to midwife and bump has caught up so measuring fine, and his head is just above my pelvis which is why I feel like he's going to fall out sometimes as he is headbutting me apparently :haha:

Dining room looks fab after painting and flooring will get on DHs case now for piccies of that.........tiler coming tomorrow so should have bathroom finished piccies end of this week too wooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!

Hope you are all having a nice Monday! :flower:


----------



## costgang

oh said as long as ben likes what will be new school, i always get my own way:haha: had growth scan today, she couldnt do pics as baby to big and they dont come out very good, i had them at 28 wks with josh, but nevermind, she is not massive infact just the right size for 28 wks, so that good, gotta go back in 4 weeks:happydance:


----------



## Jetters

Glad everything ok costgang.

I just got back from the MWs too, Bubs measuring a week ahead, but all good :)


Have a groceries order from Tesco arriving soon, between 5-7 and i'm really fretting in case they wont bring it up to my door... I live on the second floor so three flights of stairs. I usually use Asda and they always bring it to my door but there was this fab offer where you get 1000 clubcard points (so £40 worth of rewards!) if you spend £50 on your first tesco shop, so I did. I ordered 8 x 6packs of water.. that's a LOT of bottled water (I wont drink it from the tap!!) and there's no way I can get it up the stairs myself if they refuse to bring it up! Fingers crossed I get a nice driver!!!


----------



## moggymay

few times we have had tesco the guy has put it in the kitchen for me! Fx'd you get a good one!

Any news on Zoe yet?

Bubs still measuring 4 weeks ahead but shes not worried so nor am I, no visit next week as off to mum n dads for few days so get repreive!


----------



## Piperette

We had a few deliveries from Tesco and they always offered to bring it into the kitchen too. Fingers crossed your driver will too. ;)

Costgang, fingers crossed that you will also like the new house from the inside and things are okay with Ben and the new school. When will you be making a decision?

P&F, sounds like things are finally coming together for you. :thumbup:

Moggy, have I missed something? Who is Zoe? :blush:

Everyone else :hi:


----------



## costgang

we were naughty and got in through a window friday:blush: so i know what the house is like:haha: tesco policy is that if you want they will put it ion kitchen, i work for them:wacko: unfortunately, hope everyone is ok, i read then forget what ive read, sorry


----------



## moggymay

Pip = Zoe is one of the August mummies, she is having her 5th baby and has been having twinges and discharge, she recently moved and was having the MW out to a home visit this afternoon, thye have now said she must go up to hosdpital so shes going up first thiing but off to bed now - she has promised to 999 if owt in the night...

Any news with you :hugs:

Great news re house Sarah :thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

Piperette said:


> We had a few deliveries from Tesco and they always offered to bring it into the kitchen too. Fingers crossed your driver will too. ;)

Ahhh he did, he was lovely, he was clearly a bit gutted about the fact I had about 60 bottles of water and no lift :blush: but he took one look at my bump and wouldn't let me help. :thumbup:

Costgang there were some craaaaaaazy subsitutions though... instead of drain unblocker I got a bottle of bleach! And custard tart instead of Finest Cheesecake...?! And some other ones!


Oh and Pip I think Moggy thought she was in our August buddies thread :rofl: one of our girls Zoe might be in early labour! x


----------



## Jetters

Argh, Garry is sitting on the plane in Las Palmas, it was meant to depart 15 mins ago but they've JUST announced the french air controllers have gone on strike, so now they are saying there will be possible delays of 3-9 hours!! They are trying to work out a way to fly around France apparently, there's no news online though...


----------



## penguin77

Yas - Happy 32 weeks. :happydance::happydance: sorry gary is delayed though...he'll be here before you know it. :hugs:

Moggy - Good news with MW apptmt....you need to think of fundal height as uterus length..not necessarily baby size :thumbup: 

Pip- Hi hun :hugs:

Costgang - Can we get you for breaking and entering on BnB :haha:

Jacs walking is coming along nicely.....was probably a bit exctied and premature on saturday....but he is walking a lot now...especially today. Still crawling too as he needs the final touch on the balance fro walking. But he will get up and walk about 60% of the time now. Which i'm loving even though he's refusing to nap at the minute :wacko: I think he's going through a faze.....we've resulted to lying with him int he bed and practically keeping him lay down.....he'll cry for a bit and eventually go to sleep most of the time. It's doing both me and hubbys head in......and they struggled in nursery today too.
Moggy - Any suggestions on the nap front? is it a faze? Should i try somethig different?

xxx


----------



## moggymay

Is it a phase? Maybe, he may be so excited by the new skill that he wants to practise....or he may be growing out of needing the nap, maybe try putting the time back? When does/did he nap? Mogster went from napping about 1pm to going off around 1.45 then it got to 2pm and then he gave it up, my say 2.5 he didnt nap at all but my friend Lisa's little boy gave up his nap about 14 months :shrug: All depends on the child and why they arent napping, does he sleep well at night? What time does he go to bed/get up?


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> Is it a phase? Maybe, he may be so excited by the new skill that he wants to practise....or he may be growing out of needing the nap, maybe try putting the time back? When does/did he nap? Mogster went from napping about 1pm to going off around 1.45 then it got to 2pm and then he gave it up, my say 2.5 he didnt nap at all but my friend Lisa's little boy gave up his nap about 14 months :shrug: All depends on the child and why they arent napping, does he sleep well at night? What time does he go to bed/get up?

He sleeps ok at night but has been getting up earlier the past few weeks......he's slept later when he's napped better previous day :shrug: (goes to sleep between 7.15 -7.45 and now wakes up around 6am sometimes sooner...used to be 7am)
He used to nap around 11am and 2.30am for an hour each but now its all over the shop. Sometimes he'll go and sleep for am hour before lunch and then again 2 hours int he afternoon. So the past 3-4 weeks have been pretty random anyway.
He does get tired and when i pick up the signs i try him.....even tried him a bit sooner and its still a battle. Generally we can get him to go around 11-12pm (with preserverance), but if he only sleeps for an hour he'll be tired again about 2-3 but he will battle and will not go even though he'll get exhausted in the end.:wacko:

If i though he wasnt tired i woudlnt be bothered but he is.

xxx


----------



## moggymay

Maybe he is ready for an earlier lunch and just an after lunch nap? Cant quite remember when Mogster gave up the morning nap but think it was around 12-13months, bit of a pain but will he snooze if you take him for a walk after lunch and get him used to the new time for sleep? Cant hurt to sleep in buggy for a couple weeks...


----------



## penguin77

I thinking the early lunch and one long nap will do the trick too...as it worked in nursery last tues/wed. Was going to try last thurs but MIL ended up holding him to sleep b4 i got to pick him up even though i hinted for her not to :dohh: So i think it screwed him up as i may have gotten him into a routine...who knows...
I tried this on friday and he only slept for an hour...but if i can get it into a routine (which has always been better with) we might over come the not wanting to nap at all which seems to be a phase i think.

Had a 5.15 wake up today.....but for once managed to get him to sleep in our bed for an hour.

Routine is the way i think so will try and get it into place from thursday as i have the weekend to work with it. Thanks for the advice hun....very much appreciated. Sending a :cake: your way.

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## penguin77

Penguino can blink :happydance::happydance: 29 weeks today.

Happy 29 weeks Lydia :happydance::happydance:


xxx


----------



## moggymay

I love blinkin I do!

Routine is always the way to go with little men :thumbup: Hard work for you but it is worth it, have to bite MIL and explain you are da boss :gun: Be big bonus if you can establish new routine now as bubs will fit in to Jacs routine rather than both conflicting and wearing you out!

Rest up, saved you half my cake as Im off to playgroup this morning, OH of in Norfolk somewhere so got to pace myself today....hes off to Bristol AGAIN tomorrow :cry:

Happy 29 weeks hon, missed you on here:hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Mmmm...cake was great :winkwink:

I should know by now that routine is key...so will try and get hubby to start tomorrow and then i'm hoping we can get somewhere over the weekend. 

Thanks hun ...enjoy playgroup and dont over do it :hugs:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

not overdone it but sore back sore back SORE BACK!!!!

Hope early lunch and then a nap does the trick, OH will do his bit tomorrow, amazing how good they are at getting little ones into routine as they know it is in everyones interest. Admitedly theyre also the first offenders at breaking the routine cos they get an urge to play but on the whole theyre fab!

:hi: Yas - did Garry get back ok?

Everyone else - where are you? :shrug:


----------



## penguin77

Hubby doesnt really get routines....well i think he does to some extent but i can be quite rigid at time to say the least so it seems like he doesnt care lol

Quick question.....did mogster play with a kitchen..or does he now? I have an elc diso**** code and thought we could get one and keep for xmas :shrug:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

Mogster loves his kitchen :thumbup: We have a sizzling kitchen we got on ebay for about £15 and then we got him some food etc with the elc discount. Best thing we got food wise was the bag for life they do - its about £10 and it cloth bag with bread, fruit, veg etc

This is prmising as they will post.... https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/elc-sizzling...m&pt=UK_Toys_PreSchool_RL&hash=item35aa1cf96e


----------



## penguin77

That does look good...will keep an eye out on it. When did he get one so i knwo Jac will play with it 'properly' iykwim? 
I promise this is the last question :blush:

xx


----------



## MrsMils

Happy 29 weeks too Claire!!!! :happydance:

Feeling rubbish today, can't get rid of the headache I've got and feeling generally under the weather... 

My mum gave me their blood pressure monitor as she's so worried that I'll get eclampsia/HELLP syndrome like my sister did - it was at 29 weeks that she went into hospital with preeclamsia so she's been nagging! Thinking I'd better actually use it now and keep an eye on BP. Midwife has said that I can come in weekly now if I want to, but I figure that if I can look at it myself between appointments then it'll be easier?:shrug:


----------



## moggymay

we got it for him his second xmas so he would have been bit younger than Jac will next chrimbo, Mogster also goes for the mega blok tiny tuff stuff and again has done since he was similar age, theyre great for little hands but grow with them IYKWIM, https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mega-Blocks-...UK_Construction_Toys_Kits&hash=item3cade5c337 alsoworth keeping eye out for the little tikes too benches like these https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/little-tikes...Outdoor_Play_Equipment_LE&hash=item4aa2325630 Think if I were you would wait to see nearer xmas time as if bubs is girl you might justify more on a kitchen whereas if penguino is another boy you may prefer the tools option....either way the playfood and a toy teaset like the ones inside a big teapot is always a winner!


----------



## moggymay

:hugs: Mrs M hope you feel better soon!


----------



## penguin77

Lydia - Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

Moggy - Good thinking :thumbup: Makes sense...even to me the perosn who always wants things done last week LOL. Oh...and am going to call you by your name too...dont know why i keep calling you moggy :dohh: Hi George :hi:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Moggys fine after all have Mogster, Moglet, Mog and Mr Mog too!

Friend/neighbour may even be selling kitchen come few months...will keep you posted!


----------



## penguin77

Moggy it is then.....since it's the family name :haha: keep me posted about the kitchen :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## penguin77

So is 'Mog' THE actual cat then......


xxx


----------



## penguin77

If any of you lovely women shop in Sainsburys can you keep an eye out for a Rainbow Aquadraw. It's on offer at £14.99 but sold out online and the nearest one to me is around 50 mins away.
Will pay postage and packing (shoudlnt be too much as its fairly light).

xxx


----------



## MrsMils

penguin77 said:


> If any of you lovely women shop in Sainsburys can you keep an eye out for a Rainbow Aquadraw. It's on offer at £14.99 but sold out online and the nearest one to me is around 50 mins away.
> Will pay postage and packing (shoudlnt be too much as its fairly light).
> 
> xxx

Will have a look when I'm next doing groceries, but my local one is pretty small, so I'm not sure whether they'll have things like that.

Just been with my parents and nephews for fish and chips, yummy, but not helping the dimple situation! The hot stodge has helped me feel a bit better though!:munch:


----------



## MrsMils

Moggy - hope your back is feeling better :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Lydia - Thanks hun :hugs: Knowing my luck they're probably sold out instore anyway. Hope you feel better...seems the F&C has done the trick :haha:
If you're not allowed dimples when preggy when are you LOL my new motto

xx


----------



## moggymay

Cat is actually Jas but we call her Mrs Mog a lot of the time :shrug:

Back still sore, its the right side and always when Moglet has a spurt :sohh: Off to bed now as OH promised me a foot rub :happydance:

Will defo keep you posted bout kitchen, also aquadraw :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

Will keep eye out for aquadraw Claire! x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I am here I am here! This is what happens when I have to do work :rofl: I have also been to antenatal and things which has been cool. And I spent the weekend laying laminate flooring :rofl:

How lucky are you lot with your nice Tesco bods - I had ordered loads of heavy stuff and Ash was away - the bloke said he would put it on the step (in crates though I had requested bags knowing I was on my own) and I had to empty them all into the house myself..............bottle by bottle..........:dohh:

Claire - good to hear Jac is pottering about! We don't have a Sainsburys unfortunately :-(

Yas - is Garry back now????

Lydia - hope you are feeling better :hugs:

Moggy - how is the back and potty training?

Hello everyone I have missed :haha: The bathroom ceiling (plastered) is nearly dry so we can paint and then....................the bathroom is finished!!!!!!!! (Minus the velux window that will be on hold til we can be bothered finding another builder.......:haha:) so getting pics of the bathroom on for you maybe tonight if I get home from work - the floor was tiled yesterday and I LOVE IT! The dining room is done as well barring radiator and I LOVE IT too!!!!!!!

Tiler going to do the utility room and kitchen floors for us this week as well as his price was right :thumbup: so finally getting somewhere!!!!!!

Got to get back to work but wanted to nip on and try and catch up as been so AWOL!! Big :hugs: and bumptastic well wishes!


----------



## penguin77

Thanks ladies..:flower:

Yas - So is Garry spoiling you now then?? To make up for the hols :thumbup:

Moggy - Hows the back hun? Don't see why a foot rub would have helped though :haha:

Lia - No worries hun :hugs: Glad the extesion is coming along nicely. Before you know it it'll be done and bubs will be here :cloud9:

Jac didnt get up till 6.10 am this morning...so a result of sorts. Will see how hubby gets along with his nap today :dohh:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Back still giving my trouble, dreading tumble tots at lunchtime :cry: foot rub doesnt help but is nice :haha:

Potty training done :happydance: will be one in nappies in the day and both at night til am brave enough to do night time training....wil be a good few months i think as no rush on my part, seems to be common to be over 3 for boys before they try.....:shrug:

Claire had another thought about kitchen....and tool benchs....have you family around UK that come to see you? If they are likely to have the boot space it is worth keeping eye on kitchens and toolbenches as they often go cheaply if theyre for collection so if you have family who can collect you can grab a BARGAIN!!! Would say you could collect from them but if you go see em with bubs and Jac you are not gonna have any spare carboot space :nope: Any progress on deciding which car?

Hi P&F - working hard again :haha: sure you ar4e, sounds all go at home :thumbup: cant wait for the pics!

Yas - guess you are busy being spoiled :thumbup: Nice one :yipee:

Everyuone else :hugs: and :hi:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Foot rub, yum!

I was lucky enough to be the physio's demo girl last night for nice massage help - foolish women who were too shy to volunteer :haha:


----------



## moggymay

Mad wusses! Go you and a free foot rub, I have been elbowing you outta the way! :haha:


----------



## Jetters

^ me too!! I'd sooooo love a pedicure, in fact I think i'll go begging for one when the mister gets home tomorrow!

Yep i've been busy being spoilt and just enjoying having him home, he brought me lots of super thoughtful pressies and some for Bean, he's back at work today though so on goes life. 

I've got my NCT classes this Friday and Saturday and i'm all excited.. and nervous! It's 9-530 and i'm SO tired all the time (damn low iron) I have no idea how i'm going to handle such a long day! My best friend is coming with me as she's preggo too, so will benefit from them too. 

Ack, I really need to go to Sainsburys but so can't be bothered- I had that massive Tesco delivery on Monday but since I ordered it at 1am (sleep deprived brain :dohh:) I ordered tons of drinks and bottled water and cleaning products, a meal for yesterday, and nothing else :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: £70 shop and no actual food!! Oops!

Lia that sucks about your delivery man, I had such problems with Sainsburys in my old flat, the straw that broke the camels back for me was when it was pissing down with rain last Dec and the bloke piled all the stuff up outside my door in the rain before he rang my doorbell- £200s worth- he had to park around the corner cos it was a red route so he just left it all sitting there while going back and forth. When I opened the door I asked him if he could bring it all into the hallway so I could go through the list (I had problems before with sainsburys leaving stuff off the list!) and he refused saying he was in a hurry, and if I wanted to check it to do it there on the street, at 930pm in the pitch black and pouring rain!!! I just snapped and told him to bring it in so I could check it or take it back- and the asshole thanked me for wasting his time and took the stuff back!! I was speechless!!! Sainsburys sent me £25 vouchers as an apology but I gave them to my nan and changed to Asda!!


----------



## moggymay

I love Asda :thumbup: Wish they delivered here but no so we go to them :happydance:

Right off to Tumble Tots I go :cry: sore back sore back SORE BACK!!!!


----------



## Jetters

*sympathy moggy!!*

xx


----------



## MrsMils

Yay Yas - glad you've been spoilt! You deserve it! :flower:

Do you have low iron then? I've had to start taking iron tablets after my bloods results the other week (so it was worth the half an hour of trying to get some blood out of me!!), the doctors rang me 5 times while I was in Mallorca - despite me ringing straight back and saying that I was abroad and would pick them up on my return. Is that possibly a cause for my tiredness then?

I'm feeling a lot better today thanks girls, headache seems to have gone and I'm feeling a lot more 'awake' - fish and chips was definitely medicinal!! :haha:

Moggy - really hope your back starts to feel better (why not try some fish and chips??!!:haha:), have you seen a chiropractor? 

Lia - sounds like you're really cracking on with the house, thats great. Don't work too hard!!

DH's day off tomorrow - we're going shopping for baby things and to take his parent's new car for a spin (we share three cars between the four of us, so I'm very lucky to drive their two nice ones, whoever gets my grubby clio - which always smells of dog/horse - gets the short straw!). Then on Friday we're building the nursery furniture!! I'll take a pic if we get it done without killing each other! :rofl:


----------



## MrsMils

Big hugs Moggy, I hope its not too horrific:hugs:


----------



## Jetters

Lydia yep excessive tiredness is a big side effect of low iron... My levels dropped to 10-something, then 9-something despite me taking the tablets. They made me so sickly and other gross side effects, but they did help with the tiredness. I've bought Spatone now instead as it's much gentler on my tummy, take 2-3 of those a day and one iron tab every other day (instead of taking the iron tabs twice a day like i'm meant to) and so far it's not too bad on my tummy. 

I loooove building furniture, can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## moggymay

Im dead :cry: V embarrassing as almost keeled over once there, was hot and feeling funny from the walk up, sit down and glass of water helped so finished the shesh, OH came to pick us up and drop us home, hes off to Bristol now :cry: Gonna have lunch with Mogster and may resort to dvd for him so can sit down and close my eyes....fish makes me sick at the moment but love the smell of chips n salt n vinegar just cant eat many as get full so quick, might go chew on my sponge though :oops:

Thanks ladies:hugs:

Claire we got TT mag and has some half price toys in there, its in plastic still but will flick through later and tell you the bargains :thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

Oh Moggymay!!!! :hug: don't know what to say except definitely stick a dvd on and shut your eyes for five mins xx


----------



## penguin77

Yas - Glad you got spoilt...you deserve it :hugs:

Moggy - Awww......hope you feel better now and you had a chance for a 5 min shut eye :hugs: Hope you find a bargain even though my brain cant decode TT LOL 


xxx


----------



## costgang

hi everyone, moggy hope your feeling better, not read anything else yet:blush: well saw house yesterday and managed to talk rob round:happydance: she offered it us straight away, im getting keys on the 28th and we will be in by 1st august, need tol take my time,lol Ben is going to lok at a new school tomorrow so all isa good


----------



## penguin77

costgang - great news about the house hun :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

good news on house :thumbup:

TT is tumble tots Claire or torture by toddlers for preggo mums!

No shut eye but feeling more awake - probably due to too many Mars Planets :dohh:

Back still sore but OH away so lonely and lurking on here....you ok Yas, your FB doesnt sound too +ve......ex trouble? :hugs:

:hi: everyone else....Pip where are you?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Great news on the house!

Moggy - yowch! Feel for you hun can't be pleasant :nope:

Yas - hope NCT classes go well, we are enjoying our hospital ones

AFM work was the worst ever I had my exam board and the academics were pants though they did take me out for a fancy lunch which was a really nice change....

Spent half hour up at antenatal ward tonight monitoring bubs as lazy boy not moved......monitor was showing he was though, just couldn't feel it :wacko: they're going to ring me in the morning when registrar can look at chart and see if he has moved / if they want me back in. Registrar was 'otherwise engaged' as we heard a woman in the beginnings of yelpy labour - I was quite traumatised by her anguished wailings :dohh:

Off to shower as totally knackered - might be able to get babs moving a bit :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

:hugs: P&F hope you are ok? Shower should get him moving, Moglet likes shower gel rubbed on whilst we sing and Mogster makes us all sing Bodywash to the tune of Lets Get Physical - works for Moglet, just hope he has better musical taste on the outside :wacko:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> :hugs: P&F hope you are ok? Shower should get him moving, Moglet likes shower gel rubbed on whilst we sing and Mogster makes us all sing Bodywash to the tune of Lets Get Physical - works for Moglet, just hope he has better musical taste on the outside :wacko:

I am thank you - little monkey is moving they said so guess that's better than him not moving....just hard when am so used to feeling it!

:hugs:

Now chuckling away at your shower antics - blatantly off to try that now :haha: :thumbup:


----------



## penguin77

Lia - Glad all was ok hun....if your still worried though go back...that's what they're there for :thumbup: I've had quiet days and ahve eventually felt something faint really low down or somethign so i think it's down to bubs moving to a strange position. But if it was on going i woudl get checke dout too :hugs: Bubs is just keeping you on your toes :hugs:

Moggy - Ah ok.....had thought that but though i was wrong and it was an accronym for a shop or something :blush: All of my family live within 5 miles from me so i dont have the option of family pickup elsewhere in the country. Not to worry..i will find somethign...even if its new and i get a diso**** code or something. :hugs:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Bodywash, bodywash, babies having bodywash, bodywa....sh, bo-bo-bo-bodywash etc


----------



## moggymay

try looking out for smoby/berchet kitchens too as they made the elc kitchen before elc stopped saying they did and called them all elc kitchens....!


----------



## MrsMils

moggymay said:


> Bodywash, bodywash, babies having bodywash, bodywa....sh, bo-bo-bo-bodywash etc

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

That is hysterical!! I was experimenting with songs earlier (in the house on my own and treating myself to the season finale of glee!) - baby went crazy when I sang queen. But I don't know if that was because it loved or hated my singing!!! (I'm somewhat tone deaf...) :haha:

Lia - sorry you've had a miserable afternoon, hope bubs perks up and starts kicking you in the ribs tonight! Make sure you go back and get checked again if you're worried though :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> try looking out for smoby/berchet kitchens too as they made the elc kitchen before elc stopped saying they did and called them all elc kitchens....!

Okey doke.....you know everythign dont you :haha:. Wish i lived near you.....would be great to natter properly ...but i would probably end up bankrupt as you'd find me so many bargains :rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> Bodywash, bodywash, babies having bodywash, bodywa....sh, bo-bo-bo-bodywash etc

I can actually hear you sing :haha:

x


----------



## moggymay

:rofl:

Admit it you will be singing it in your next shower...!


----------



## MrsMils

moggymay said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Admit it you will be singing it in your next shower...!

I just found myself singing it now and I'm not even in the shower! If I can't sleep tonight because its on my head I'm blaming you!! (and if my DH has me sectioned because I'm singing about bodywash :loopy: you'll have to come and explain!!)


----------



## Jetters

I'm singing it to the tune of that song "lollipop, lollipop, oh lolly-lollipop!"


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Admit it you will be singing it in your next shower...!

More than likely yes....and humming in work tomorrow :haha:

xx


----------



## MamaBird

:rofl: you ladies all have me laughing with this talk of singing!!! Let's get physical but with bodywash lyrics...and queen! LOL!!

I will have to try and sing to Bean...see what happens!

xo


----------



## moggymay

ok so who sang to their bump in the shower this morning? Hands up...?

:shower::dance::loopy::rofl:


----------



## Piperette

Morning Moggy, I'm here. :hi: Sorry I have been a bit quiet. Off to work in a minute, but will post more later.

Have a great day everyone. I will try, even though I will be at work. :(


----------



## penguin77

Pip- Hi hun :hugs:

Moggy - I forgot :blush: But it's running through my head as i type now.....:haha: 


xxx


----------



## moggymay

:dohh:


----------



## Jetters

Garry is giving up smoking today- eeeeeeeeeeeek! His decision (although i'm bloody glad since I HATE it) so fingers crossed for us please. :D


----------



## penguin77

Yas - Good for him :thumbup: I gave up 2.5 years ago and never looked back....having Jac has helped me as i dont think about it at all. Hubby isnt a smoker which also helped (my ex was a smoker too). If you need any support you know where i am :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Jetters

Yay for you, Claire :D well done!! 

I think it's all about the motivation for him really... he's smoked for 30 years (shocking or what!) but is at the point of his life now where he's not getting any younger, and this baby has really started making him think about his mortality! Plus I think he's getting sick of going outside and downstairs for a fag cos he wont smoke around me! 

Any tips on how I can support him?? x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi ladies!!! I'm back!! What have I missed? Moggy are you ok, I haven't gone back through all the old threads but can see you haven't been well.

Yas that is great news about Gary giving up smoking. I really hate it and am like a blood hound at the moment sniffing it out from miles away. It was hard on holiday as people were allowed to smoke wherever so we were constantly trying to move away from them.

We had a lovely time though. It was so relaxing, just lying by the pool. Little Fishy was so active! xx


----------



## moggymay

Yas - a woman I worked with did it using spring onions - every time she wanted a cigrette she started eating a spring onion, never got beyond a couple of bites, she got the mini ones from M&S so she could carry them around or have them in her desk drawer for when she got the urge to pop out at work. Onion breath got her in the end and the embarrassment of it on the bus home made her give up the alternative BUT she did stop smoking too so :thumbup: see it more as a girl thing tho...?

Maybe get him some little pics of Bean on a key ring fob so when he goes to get ciggies out his pocket he can pull out an inspiring pic of his little man - if that doesnt give him the focus not sure what would, heard patches can help but never smoked so dont know sorry.

Good luck Garry - great thing to try and do...maybe he could reward himself by putting the money hed spend on ciggies in a jar for something for Bean from him - eg special outfit or a daddy carrier you know the backpack ones for when theyre bigger...?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Well done Garry! My parents gave up some years ago now (v heavy smokers) and have never looked back. They avoided places where they would normally smoke (ie pubs and stuff) which is less of an issue these days I guess. They also didn't go to family parties for a while.....as they all smoke a LOT and it would have been difficult :thumbup:

Totally singing bodywash at work, must be crackers!

Hospital rang me back this morning they are happy with the ctg results but booking me in with antenatal on Tuesday afternoon just to check again. He seems to be wriggling a little more today so he might have moved back to somewhere I can feel him I guess :thumbup:

Hope you are all good - back to work for me :hugs:


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

Ann so happy to have you back! 

Yas: Happy yo hear Garry is trying to quit!

P&F: Happy to hear you got good results!!

Unfortunately I am still waiting for results. :-( the nurse at the hospital told me last Friday when I was in that the results would be available laster that day so for sure by Monday my MW could check them. So I called Monday morning and left a message and now it's Thursday morning and I haven't heard a thing. I am really hoping that the Glucose test and the urine analysis were both good results otherwide I will be very dissapointed in their care of the situation. :-(

Anyway, 29 weeks for me and Ann today YAY!!! Anyone know when our ticker is moving up next?

Here is my belly pic!
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/29Weeks.jpg

xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

I think it's 31 + 1 or 2 days but I'm not too sure. x


----------



## Jetters

Thanks guys, i'll tell him!! The spring onions trick is a good idea, as is the keyring one, I'm going to order one now- thanks :D

I know he can do it... just gotta go through these first couple of weeks.


----------



## moggymay

Go Garry :thumbup: Id buy him some mints too Yas - spring onion breath is harsh :dohh:


----------



## Jetters

LOL!!!!!! 

I'm just stocked up on fruits and biccies and stuff and lots of his faves. He's just called to say he had a BLAZING barny with his stepdad (who is his business partner) today- which is MASSIVELY out of character for them both... neither are fighters and they've never argued before... something tells me his temper is running high- eek!


----------



## moggymay

calls for angel delight! Always calms me down :shrug: and Mogster and Mr Mog love it too :thumbup: Extra treat for Garry as he is giving up ciggies make him an Angel D milkshake - mmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:

Hope he isnt too narked when he gets home :hugs:


----------



## MamaBird

This just in!!!!! MW just called me and All my results came back fine!!!
No Gestational Diabetes, No UTI and no anemia it seems!!
YAY!!!!
xo


----------



## costgang

congrats 4 29 weeksw ladies,that will be me on sat:happydance: im off on hols 2moro so wont be around next week, have fun:hugs:


----------



## Jetters

Yay Brig!! :happydance:

Where you off to Costgang?x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Have a lovely time Costgang! Are you off to anywhere nice?

Thanks AMAZING news Brigitte. I'm really happy for you.

Darn you Moggy... now I want Angel Delight and there's none in the house. Boo.


----------



## moggymay

:oops:


----------



## penguin77

Yas - Support wise i think everyones different. My thing to help me was gum.....i went through millions of it :wacko: Now i dont use that either...i think i stopped early on in pregnancy with Jac.
I was going to mention that you need to be careful with his moods for the frist few weeks.....he will be narky and probably wont realise it. You could tell him to talk/phone you if he really feels like he's struggling.... you could then help to distract him :thumbup:
Oh......this was my 4th attempt at stopping....and to be honest the only real time i really wanted to stop. So i believe if you really want to it can be done. I tried with patches /nicotine gum and stuff before and never worked. Cold turkey and will power did it for me.
One other thing......he needs to try and break his routine as to when he used to smoke...like do something different iykwim.....i found it the hardest in work when i used to have food then go straight out for a fag. I felt lost for a while as i didnt know what to do with my time after i ate. Sorry...ive rambled ...and probably with useless info :blush:

xxx


----------



## Jetters

No that's all great Claire, thank you!! He's on his way here armed with a new xbox game to keep him busy :rofl:


My poor best friend Jess is SO ill with morning sickness- just like I was- she's 10 weeks now and it's ruining her, I feel so bad for her :( she was meant to be coming to my NCT classes tomorrow but she can't now- Garry said he will though- hope he doesn't snap at me or anyone there.... eeek!! He is usually Mr Passive so hopefully he'll be ok.


----------



## penguin77

Ann - Welcome back hun...glad you had a great time :hugs:

Brig - Fab bump hun :thumbup: Great news about your results.

Costgang - Have a a great holiday hun even though we have no idea where you're going :haha:

Moggy - Angel delight dosnt really appeal at the mo......knowing my luck will strat thinking about it tomorrow as i sing bodywash :haha: My thing today has been the ice popsicles.....is that what they're called :shrug: Was thinking about them last night so went to tesco today and got some.....the ones that are liquid and you put in the freezer.

Lia - Glad your ctg results were ok...and bubs is finally wriggling where you can feel it :hugs:

Pip - Hi hun...hope your ok :hugs:

Lydia - hi :flower:

Oh and happy 29 weeks to Brigitte and Ann :happydance::happydance:

xxx


----------



## Piperette

Costgang, enjoy your holiday.

Yas, great news about Garry quitting smoking.

MamaBird, :thumbup: on the results.

Everyone else, I read all the pages back, but cannot remember everything. Sorry. :blush: Hope you are all okay.

We had our MW appointment on Tuesday. Pee sample was fine, although she commented on how clear it was as I had half a big bottle of water before. Had my blood taken, which was fine this time. And strangely it didn't hurt , but left me with this huge bruise in all sorts of colours. Heard LO's heartbeat again :cloud9: and she felt him too. Apparently he is currently lying sideways, which is not too concerning as it can still change. 

But I am just wondering if my discomfort, which BTW is getting quite unbearable in the car now, could be due to LO's position. Has anyone else's baby been lying sideways? Are there any exercises I can do to encourage him to move? Any help would be much appreciated. It also affects the way my bump looks. When asked, OH said my bump was more wide at the moment. :haha:


----------



## Piperette

Happy 29 weeks to Brigitte and Ann. :happydance:

Claire, unfortunately our local Sainsbury is only tiny and doesn't even have toys. Good luck with your search though. Did you notice that you can get them to email you when it is back in stock online?


----------



## penguin77

Pip - I hadnt noticed...will check it out :thumbup: Have a feeling whwn its back in stock it'll be full price though....btu you never know.
Gald to hear your apptmt went ok except for the bruising of course :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Jetters

Pip my Bean has been head down since about 26 weeks! And never moved from that position so i'm not sure- I carry COMPLETELY at the front. Buuut I do remember reading in one of my pregnancy books that bouncing on a birthing ball helps move babies down into head first positions, so maybe get one of those and have a bounce? Mine really helps my hips, too!


----------



## Piperette

Thanks, Yas. We have an exercise ball (I am assuming it is the same as a birthing ball :shrug:), so will have a go on it after.

I know there is still time for the LO to move on his own accord, but since I am not very comfortable with him being in the position he is currently in to start with, maybe I can encourage him a little to move. :blush:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ouch Pip, I imagine that would hurt. I'm also carrying out the front. Apparently his head was down at my last appointment but I can feel him moving and I think I felt a bum or head on the left, middle side of my tummy the other day.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh I did hear that relaxation exercises could help??


----------



## moggymay

frozen peas can help move a breech baby so bet it works with sideways ones too...?

Moglet is another out front little man, he is so farout front I think my belly button is actually gonna pop this time....:shrug:

OH home from Bristol and in foul mood - traffic on M6 so they were stationary despite only going few junctions up and across :dohh:

Hope NCT goes well with Garry tomorrow :hugs: tomorrow is day 2 for him right? All progress :thumbup:

Claire Im thinking butterscotch angel D! :haha:


----------



## moggymay

Thats my last for tonight but dont forget ladies....bodywash, bodywash, babies having bodywash, bodywa-sh, bo-bo-bo-bodywash :shower:


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> Claire Im thinking butterscotch angel D! :haha:

You are pure evil :devil:.....im already wanting some...Tesco's here i come tomorrow :haha:

Oh...and thanks for the song again :headspin:

xxx


----------



## MamaBird

Baby is also head down for me!! Has been since just before 25 weeks and I ALWAYS feel her bum either on my left or right side up close to my ribs! hehehe!! It's sweet but can also hurt!

xo


----------



## Piperette

Morning everyone,

Have a nice Friday all, not long till the weekend. :happydance:

MamaBird and F&C, seen your bumps on the other thread. You both look great! :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

Anyones belly button popped? How does it feel when it does? Mine didnt last time but is now really sore to the left and above it - feels shallower but not sure if its gonna pop or something else :shrug:


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone!

HAve a great holiday Costgang. Glad you enjoyed yours Ann!!

Great news on the results Brig and Lia.

Yas - enjoy the NCT - looking forward to hearing all about it!

My belly button popped a few weeks ago, it feels a bit weird when I touch it, slightly sensitive, but I'm thinking thats more because I'm just a bit freaked out by it!!! I really didn't think it would pop out as it was quite deep, but the baby is all at the front, almost pointy some days!

On Wednesday night I made butterscotch angel delight - put it into three bowls (one for me, one for DH and one for Thursday). Ate mine, then wanted another and DH convinced me that it wouldn't be tooooo greedy, so I ate another bowl. DH then had his (about an hour later) and didn't fancy it, so had two spoonfuls and passed it in my direction, so I ate that too..... I ATE A WHOLE PACKET FULL OF ANGEL DELIGHT!!! :sick: No wonder the dimples are multiplying!!! I also ate a whole portion of crispy seaweed at the chinese last night....

Built the nursery furniture this morning, it looks so cute!! :happydance: I can't wait to get the curtains/rug/bits and pieces to make it even more pretty:cloud9:. I just cannot decide how to arrange it now. Or which chair to have for nursing, we've got a really big armchair that I could have, or a nice wooden one with arms - those that have bf'd before - what would you recommend?


----------



## moggymay

I BF Mogster on the sofa in the day and in bed at night, the chair was nice but iinconvenient for night feeds to start and I tended to be downstairs in the day for feeds - had a BIG square cushion behind me and sports capped water botle at my side by day and water and biccies by my bed at night with big V pillow

OMG A whole packet :rofl: bet it was yummy! If it makes you feel any better I asked my mum why one packet used to feed 5 for dessert when we were kids and now we struggle to feed 3 and its because the packet is smaller - good news for those who ate the whole pack it was a triple portion not a quintruple one :haha:

Saw doc this morning, belly button pain is bubs pushing the inside of my belly button sideways, he also diagnosed carpal tunnel on both sides and said Moglet should arrive within 4 weeks - OMG!!!


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

Lydia, just read your post...I can't say which is best because obviously I have never breastfed...but DH and I bought a rocker/recliner for the nursery. It pretty much looks like the picture I attached.

But some of my friends have said just like Moggy that they rarely BF in the nursery...that they did it more on the couch.:shrug: Oh well....we bought that chair because we knew we could use it in the living room once I was no longer BFing so that's still what we'll do.

Hope everyone is having a good day!! I have no clue what I will do today! There are so many things I want to get done...but then if I do too much I hurt all over! 

Yas-How was Garry first smoke free day?

xo
 



Attached Files:







CN-4609-Laredo-Chocolate.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Brigitte - hooray for the results! :thumbup:

Costgang - enjoy the holiday!!!!!!!!!!!

Moggy - I love angel delight..........DH doesn't get it??? :shrug: Belly button still in for me but looking flat! Also - 4 WEEKS??????? OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yas - I'm sure Garry will be fine at the NCT class though it's a shame your friend can't go!

Pip - position probably is making you uncomfy I have heard there are massages that can help move him but I don't know more as mine has gone straight down and ready :dohh: MW may know though? And birthing ball is a really good idea, physio at antenatal suggested that :thumbup: Exactly same as a gym ball.

Hello anyone I have missed :haha:

AFM back to hospital on Tuesday they have just referred me for another CTG and to see the registrar (apologies if already told you this my brain is mush......) but feeling a bit more that Weds, just not as much as normal.......think everything is okay else they'd have had me back already :thumbup:

Work stupidly busy and starting to freak out about how much for me to do.....but getting there :thumbup: just need to get through next week and then things settle a little....

Now I want Angel Delight.........and lots and lots of sleep :sleep: Hope you are all good - I will be more awake at weekend and get on properly with the house pics :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

:hug: to everyone and their dimples!

MrsM - am off to visit my Mum and Dad next week, should owt happen when we are there do you know which hospital we should aim for...? They live in Wymondham now which is 11 mies south west of Norwich...

No angel D left in the cupboard :nope: trip to Waitrose in the morning I think! Having chinese for tea as first evening of OH hols AND cos he should have no more trips away now til Moglet arrives :yipee: just normal 8-5 days :happydance:

Brig we used the chair in the nursery once Moster moved out of our room and later we used it for night-time stories, we only sold it on as we dont have the space in the nursery as we also have a kingsize bed in there now we lost our spare room :dohh:


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - OMG 4 weeks ...... exciting though :happydance::happydance: Glad hubby is on normal days for you. :hugs:
Decided to order a new elc kitchen today. Figured it would be well worth it even if we have another boy.....arent all the top chefs male (on TV anyway) :shrug: Had a 20% off discount and free delivery so not too bad really. Especially as i already have a tool set for Jac as a pressie from the new baby when he/she arrives :winkwink:

Lia - Dont over do it at work hun...remember you have more thna you to look after :hugs:

Brigitte - Love the chair....i didnt get one for the nursery and i FF...but i wish i had one. Handy for the nights when youre trying to re-settle the baby.

Lydia - Are you going to post some nursery pics for us...i want to see :blush:

Pip - Hi hun...happy weekend to you too :hugs:

Ive also had some butterscotch angel delight today....it was yummy :toothpick: Jac had some but not much...and ther'e only half of the stuff left. I so want to eat the rest but will wait till hubby is home form work....and if he doesnt want it..its gone :haha:
Luckily i already have another pack for tomorrow.....:haha:

xxx


----------



## MrsMils

Evening all! Just attempted to watch the football at in-laws (with DH and a few others), my stupid comments seem to have got worse since being preggers (brain doesn't engage before mouth):dohh:, so have left them to it!!

Moggy - Norfolk & Norwich hospital will definitely be your closest, its probably only about 15 minutes from Wymondham I would guess, really nice, new hospital. I can't believe Moglet will arrive in the next 4 weeks - how exciting!!! Brill that OH won't be away again, that must make you feel more relaxed about the 4 weeks! Enjoy the chinese (I'm v jealous!) :thumbup:

Thanks for the tip on chairs ladies, I've fitted the big armchair into the nursery, its really comfy and cosy, so even if I don't end up feeding in there much, it looks nice!!! I tried to convince DH to let me buy a scrummy nursing chair, but he wasn't convinced! :shrug:

Pip - when I was on my lilo (with the hole!) the baby turned around completely, so maybe try swimming or build yourself a little nest of cushions/pillows so you can lay on your front for 20 minutes?


----------



## MrsMils

Hi Claire! I'll try and take some tomorrow so you can have a peek, we've still got to put the colourful wallpaper animals up on the wall and we've got a big yellow rug coming hopefully, so it looks a little neutral at the moment, but I'm so pleased with the furniture, I can't wait to be able to use the room! :happydance:

I really want angel delight now, but none in the house thank goodness (I'm in on my own so I'd definitely be at risk of eating the whole pack again! :haha: Oh, and good to know that the packs aren't as large as they used to be, I couldn't work out how my mum used to get 5 portions out of it when we were little!).


----------



## penguin77

MrsMils said:


> Hi Claire! I'll try and take some tomorrow so you can have a peek, we've still got to put the colourful wallpaper animals up on the wall and we've got a big yellow rug coming hopefully, so it looks a little neutral at the moment, but I'm so pleased with the furniture, I can't wait to be able to use the room! :happydance:
> 
> I really want angel delight now, but none in the house thank goodness (I'm in on my own so I'd definitely be at risk of eating the whole pack again! :haha: Oh, and good to know that the packs aren't as large as they used to be, I couldn't work out how my mum used to get 5 portions out of it when we were little!).

Cant wait to see them :thumbup: I'm not convinced that there's 3 portions now...possibly 1 1/2 :haha:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

my Mum used to easily get 5 portions out of it and we struggle to get 3 these days even in the same bowls! :dohh: Still get to lick the spoon though, remember mixing it with the winding balloon whisk back in the day, electric now though :shrug: Wish we had some, but Waitrose is closed!


----------



## moggymay

fab news on the kitchen, did you get a freebie with it?


----------



## Piperette

While we are still talking about Angel Delight, let me tempt you even further. We always crumble a Flake on top (one Flake between the portions) of the Butterscotch AD. Have you ever tried that? If not, you just have to try it, it is sooo yummy.

My favourite dessert at the moment is Strawberries...with Cream. So it's a wee bit healthy. :haha:

Thanks everyone for your tips on getting the LO to move. I'll give things a try on the weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

Pip we use Belgian chocolate chips - mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Im loving strawberries too and green grapes and more bizarrely flour tortillas

Sponge is best still though :oops:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I often put tinned fruit in a bowl then angel delight and crumbly flake on top, yum!

I am going to look lovingly at DH and see if he will make me some NOW!!!


----------



## penguin77

You lot are killing me.....the AD is in the fridge and hubby isnt home for another hour :cry: will i make it...or will i eat it and hide the evidence :blush:

Moggy - Didnt get any freebies...gutted but i have plenty of time to get extras like playfood and stuff....considering this is a xmas pressie LOL. Had some spare cash for a change this month so thought it was practical...since money will be tight again coming up to xmas with being on mat leave.

xxx


----------



## moggymay

very practical! And it will get played with! Tesco do a plastic teapot with a teaset inside so lots of cups plates etc and free storage :thumbup: Mogster cooks cars so food is optional but a great thing to request when folks ask what he wants for xmas!

Eat the evidence - I wont say owt :winkwink:


----------



## moggymay

pah - no extras you got 20% off AND free delivery what more do you want? Angel Delight :rofl:


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> pah - no extras you got 20% off AND free delivery what more do you want? Angel Delight :rofl:

YYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I see me having to buy more tomorrow just in case ...and a few flakes too :haha:

xxx


----------



## penguin77

And something tells me hubby wont be interested in the AD when he gets home...so i have a feeling its already mine anyway......... if not there will be serious crying LOL


xxx


----------



## MrsMils

:muaha: Eat it and hide the evidence!!


----------



## penguin77

MrsMils said:


> :muaha: Eat it and hide the evidence!!

Such a bad influence :devil:

But i knwo you have my best interest at heart LOL :hugs: Just had a spoonful to keep me going......

xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

*is still sans AD*............

And has no idea where DH is but I can hear him doing DIY related activities. That doesn't sound like making AD............:haha:


----------



## MrsMils

If you manage to eat 'just a spoonful' - you have FAR more self-control than me....!!! :haha:

P&F - hope he hurries up and makes you some!!!


----------



## MamaBird

Ok...I will sounda daft...but what is this dessert you ladies keep talking about today!??


----------



## Piperette

MamaBird said:


> Ok...I will sounda daft...but what is this dessert you ladies keep talking about today!??

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angel_Delight

It is available in different flavours, my favourite being Butterscotch. If you want to try it, PM me your address and I will send you a pack. Is it allowed to send food abroad these days? :shrug:


----------



## MamaBird

Piperette said:


> MamaBird said:
> 
> 
> Ok...I will sounda daft...but what is this dessert you ladies keep talking about today!??
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angel_Delight
> 
> It is available in different flavours, my favourite being Butterscotch. If you want to try it, PM me your address and I will send you a pack. Is it allowed to send food abroad these days? :shrug:Click to expand...

Mmmm!!! Now I want Angel delight! lol! You ladies seem to have all the good stuff in the UK!! And I'm not sure about mailing food Pip! lol


----------



## moggymay

I got me a stash of AD! Butterscotch and chocolate and to be healthy a strawberry one too - have at least gone for the sugar fee one :blush: and will make sure to put one less choc chip on top in mind of healthiness :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow 4 weeks Moggy?! This is all going so fast!

Mrsmils, I kept thinking of your lilo when I was on holiday as I was so desperate to lie on my front. Wish I had bought one now!

I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't think you can get 3 portions out of angel delight. There's definitely only 1 or 2 maximum!!

Pip any luck with the LO moving round?

Claire, I'm being a bit dense here but is the new kitchen a real one or a toy one?!! LOL!

Would you all stop talking about angel delight, flakes, chocolate chips etc?! I've put on 2 stone so far and my MIL asked me about my weight the other week!!! MUST.....STOP....EATING.....THE.....CAKES....

Brigitte, angel delight is a powder that you add milk to and it becomes like a very thick milkshake type thing that you eat with a spoon. It's very creamy, sweet and yummy!!! I tell myself it's a good way of getting my calcium!! xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I reckon you must be able to post angel delight? It's powdery and dried and in a packet isn't it - shouldn't be dodgy? I got no angel delight, in fact DH was in a huffy mood last night and went out silly late, I don't know where.....that made me grumpy :growlmad:

This morning he has woken up in a better mood and is cracking on with the DIY. He is probably just doing too much here and at work........Maybe he will make me some for lunch??? I could do it if I could reach the cupboards at the moment :rofl: he has just plumbed the washer/drier back in though now the tiling is complete so life is returning a little to normal :thumbup:

I have a driving lesson this AM - not had any all week as work has been so busy :dohh:

Nice weekend plans? Anyone? My parents are visiting tomorrow - and I have to cook............errrrrrrr..............:haha:


----------



## Jetters

Thanks to you lot I'm gagging for some Angel Delight now- I haven't had any for years... mmmm, butterscotch... GAH! I shall have to buy some today!

Day 3 of no smoking... he had a bad time yesterday evening and got a bit narky then low at one point, bless him, but he pushed through! Today we're having to keep super busy, apparently the third day is the hardest? But I really wanna be curled up in bed, I feel rotten :(. He's xboxing now (the new game was a great idea and he's loving that i'm not nagging him for playing it!) and then we're going out for lunch... then ikea... then pets at home... *exhausted already*


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Waitrose must be empty of AD now :haha:

Ann - Its a toy kitchen :rofl: https://www.elc.co.uk/toy/sizzlin-kitchen-with-accessories/ 

PIp - Hope LO is moving like a monkey today for you :hugs:

Yas - Well done Gary :thumbup: It wil be hard on you too hun...but well worth if he cna get through the next weeks...it only gets easier then..:hugs:

Lia - I reckon hubby should make you a double protion to make up for it :haha:

I had to share mine last night.....which is probably good on the hips :haha: I asked hubby casually if he wanted some...he made a face and made a comment and said yes anyway....then after he ate his portion he admitted to sneaking a spoonful of it before i'd asked him...he loved it too :haha:

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Bum.. just been to Tesco and now I'm back I've realised I forgot to buy AD!!!! Agghhhh!!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oh no!!!! :haha: must put it on our shopping list!!!

Yas - my dad quit when he had his hips replaced, as the hospital told him that after 3 days that the nicotine was out of his system, so then it was just a case of breaking the habit (which don't get me wrong, is the hard bit!).

So maybe that's why day 3 is bad!

He is doing so well though :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

Go Garry! What is the game? If he likes watching bike racing theres almost 4 hours of racing from Silverstone on BBCi and BBC2 tomorrow :thumbup: Otherwise guess its x-box and angel D!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Sad times - DH caught me up a ladder trying to rummage in a cupboard for angel d............not only did he tell me off, there isn't any in the cupboard. Oh dear...:nope:


----------



## moggymay

pinkandfluffy said:


> Sad times - DH caught me up a ladder trying to rummage in a cupboard for angel d............not only did he tell me off, there isn't any in the cupboard. Oh dear...:nope:

:rofl: Feeling a little bit guilty for starting you all off, just a little bit, maybe will go get some AD to make myself feel beter :haha

Glad you didnt hurt yourself up the ladder :hugs:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Was relying on it to get me through the night :haha: DH is out tonight so it's just me - though hes driving so won't be drinking and can get back if needs be lol


----------



## moggymay

Quick call him home EMERGENCY!! No Angel D in the cupboard...


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> Quick call him home EMERGENCY!! No Angel D in the cupboard...

:rofl: that would get me in the good books :haha:


----------



## Piperette

Domino's pizza for us tonight and gues what's for afters? That's right: Angel Delight. :)

MamaBird, I had a look online and there are no restricitions sending food from the UK. Do you know of any receiving into Canada?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oh yummy. So jealous!!!


----------



## MrsMils

I've just bought 3 packs of Angel Delight....!!!! My evening just got a LOT better!! Wondering whether I can make it and eat it all before DH gets home at 11?! Then I can hide the evidence and feel far less guilty!!! :haha: I bought pink sprinkles to go on top!:cloud9:


----------



## Piperette

MrsMils, what flavour/s did you get?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Easily done, get scoffing :haha:

*also intrigued by flavours*

I do lurve the chocolate one..................with tinned pairs hidden at the bottom........and some maltesers or chocolate buttons stashed in there somewhere too.......... :rofl:


----------



## Piperette

We have been to River Island earlier 'cause I saw a nice dress online. So I tried it on and loved it. So did OH, so we bought it. Yay! I would post a link, but stupid River Island website doesn't let you copy pics and cannot get a direct link either. If anyone is interested in seeing it, you can do a search for it on https://xml.riverisland.com/flash/content.php Product Code is 584712. It is a Grecian Dress in a sort of Peach colour. And you have to imagine it with bump. :)


----------



## MrsMils

Butterscotch - no other flavour beats it!! I nearly went for a banana one, but couldn't decide whether it would make me feel icky, so opted to go safe!!


----------



## Jetters

^ just checked, it's GORGEOUS! I want!


----------



## MrsMils

Oooh Pip, LOVE the dress! I've bought this one for my FIL's 60th and a wedding in late July, but a bit worried that my bump will be too big by then https://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?beginIndex=0&viewAllFlag=&catalogId=19551&storeId=12556&categoryId=42395&parent_category_rn=42391&productId=1760132&langId=-1 :dohh:


----------



## Piperette

MrsMils, I have seen the Banana one too, but went with good old Butterscotch. :)
Love your dress. A bit on the expensive side for me as I will not be wearing mine for any upcoming occasions.

Yas, how is Garry getting on with the quitting smoking?


----------



## MrsMils

Thanks Pip - I searched and searched for one that I liked, the 60th is quite a big 'do' and the wedding is one of my close uni friends, so I'll be seeing lots of people from uni that I haven't seen for years, so rather vainly I want to try and look/feel as good as possible when I see them (never mind the fact that I'm going to look a complete heffalump at 35 weeks whatever I put on!!:rofl:)


----------



## Piperette

I'm sure you will look stunning and blooming gorgeous, MrsMils. :)


----------



## Jetters

Garry is doing so well- day three today which is apparently the hardest as it's when the last bits of nicotine leave his body :D we did have a bit of a barny earlier which I felt quite bad about, as he's really struggling and i'm hormonal so not the greatest mix! Instead of sulking though I made up with him MEGA quickly and we went to Ikea to cheer ourselves up :D

Oh and he got a lovely tattoo of a lizard in his forearm today- I've got one on my back and it's his fave of mine so he had it done to remind him of meeeeeeee and the pregnancy :cloud9:


----------



## Piperette

Jetters said:


> Garry is doing so well- day three today which is apparently the hardest as it's when the last bits of nicotine leave his body :D we did have a bit of a barny earlier which I felt quite bad about, as he's really struggling and i'm hormonal so not the greatest mix! Instead of sulking though I made up with him MEGA quickly and we went to Ikea to cheer ourselves up :D

Well done that he is doing well and for you two to make up quickly.



Jetters said:


> Oh and he got a lovely tattoo of a lizard in his forearm today- I've got one on my back and it's his fave of mine so he had it done to remind him of meeeeeeee and the pregnancy :cloud9:

Awww.


----------



## Piperette

I have just prepared our, you guessed it, AD for OH and me. :blush:

On the packaging it had a recipe for Chocolate and Butterscotch Layer with Bananas on it. It looks like this: https://www.greatlittleideas.com/gl...terscotch+Layer/?idea_order=most-liked&show=5

Who's going to try it first?


----------



## MamaBird

LOL!!! OK you ladies have really got me curious about this Angel Delight stuff! 
Pip, I don't know of anything that would restrict me from receiving powder in Canada. That's all they are right? Little packets of powder?

And btw...that dress is BEAUTIFUL!!

Yas: So happy to hear Garry is doing well!!

So, my news of the day! Well it's kinda old news but I am just sharing it now! lol! DH and I have picked a name!!! It's been a favourite of ours for a long time and we've decided to take the plunge and call her that even before she is born (which I never thought I'd do!!). I wanted to order wooden wall latters and stuff for the nursery...so it pushed me in the bum to decide. Just have a few other people to tell and then I will share with you lovely ladies and see what you think!

Alright well Goodnight for now!

xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow both those dresses are lovely. I'm thinking of heading in to town later to buy some comfy sandles!! 

Yas that's lovely about you oh's tattoo. Did it hurt? I have a small one but it's on my bum so didn't hurt, although it wasn't pleasant.

Yey to picking a name Brigitte!! Are you keeping it secret? We are really stuck on names. The one I really like my oh has now gone off. We had friends round last night and they said that if their last kid was a boy they would have called him either Elliott or Ethan which are the names I like! If oh doesn't come round to the idea we may be calling him William.


----------



## moggymay

Ethan is Mogsters middle name :thumbup:

Love the idea of the tattoo for OH Yas, Im too much of a wuss with needles to have one :dohh: If he struggles today at all you can distract him with his first Daddys Day :happydance: Maybe celebrate with a butterscotch milky pud?

Really struggling here today, went to visit my sister and her hubby yesterday and was really tired when we got home, have been so tired since, BH and feeling nauseous and just shattered, OH just took Mogster out for walk to burn off some energy - think i might have to head back to bed after lunch as just feel so wierd :shrug: Least its not too long now, 34 weeks today so getting there...

Hope you are all well, had quick trip to Sainsburys earlier Claire and no aquadrawas at all, asked and they said they sold out on day 1 of the offer! Hope you find one soon for Jac :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

moggymay said:


> Love the idea of the tattoo for OH Yas, Im too much of a wuss with needles to have one :dohh: If he struggles today at all you can distract him with his first Daddys Day :happydance: Maybe celebrate with a butterscotch milky pud?

Hahaha, i've spent the morning trying to convince him to cook me a roast dinner :rofl: so pushing for some dessert might be a bit much :D


----------



## Fish&Chips

Great middle name Moggy! I've been feeling so tired recently. I have no idea how I'm going to cope for the rest of the pregnancy. x


----------



## moggymay

I forced myself to make dinner for hubby and mogster, did poached chicken, roasties and veg followed by choccy Angel D with choc chips - never seen Mogster polish off a meal so fast :haha:

Tired now but have at least done something this afternoon and third wash load on now, Mogster has playschool tomorrow morning then off to visit my parents after lunch for a rest for me and a break for Mogster and OH.

Said how shattered i was earlier to OH and he pointed out we only got a week further than today before Mogster decided he was coming, gonna have to live on Angel D to keep me going at this rate! Least bag etc packed ready if he does decide hes coming soon!

Bathtime for me then final load should be finished then can sit down and rest my feet - think OH might give me another footrub later :happydance:

Hope you all had a great Daddys Day - think we are all getting tired now! :hug:


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Happy 34 weeks hun :happydance::happydance: Thanks for checking out sainsburys for me :hugs: There's no rush for one at the minute just lookign out for deals on them if i can. 

Hubby worked this morning so we went out for a meal this afternoon with his mum and aunt as a treat. It was yummy especially as someone else made it and no clearing up after :haha:

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy 34 weeks!! Moggy to you have one of our mobile numbers so you can text when you go in to labour? x


----------



## MrsMils

Happy 34 weeks Moggy!!!!:happydance:

Just made a risotto, whilst it was cooking made AD and licked the spoon and whisks, so effectively had an AD starter, risotto and then AD for pud - yummy!! I gave in this time and just portioned it into two bowls, blatantly knowing that I'm going to eat it all myself!!:devil:

I took my step-father for breakfast this morning, my mum has shingles so I don't really want to go to theirs. Then spent the day doing a teeny bit of work, faffing around the house, walking the dog, napping and watching crappy tv - heaven!!:cloud9:


----------



## Jetters

Fish&Chips said:


> Happy 34 weeks!! Moggy to you have one of our mobile numbers so you can text when you go in to labour? x

She has mine :D

Moggy you are soooo popping first! x


----------



## moggymay

Cant wait now as Mogster had to put my socks on for me this morning!


----------



## Jetters

:rofl: bet he thought that was loads of fun!!! 

I finally got a birthing ball this weekend and oh-my-goooood it's so, so nice. (I was borrowing one but it was too small to be comfy). I LOVE it. My hips feel so good sitting on it!


----------



## Piperette

Morning everyone,

Hope you are all okay.

Moggy (and everyone else too of course), do you want to do me a favour? :blush: We went into Mamas and Papas last night and we fell in love with a cotbed, but it is so expensive, currently on offer for £535.50 - ouch. Fancy having a look around for us? It is the Ocean Cot/Day Bed, preferably in Golden Oak.

Let me know what you can come up with. ;)

Thanks and have a great day all.


----------



## Jetters

Woweee that is expensive! Nice though... https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ocean-cotday-bed-golden-oak/389797901/type-i/

There are two on ebay at the mo... not in your preferred colour though. 
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/mamas-papas-...Baby_Nursery_Furniture_ET&hash=item43a0027a44

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-NEW-Ma...Baby_Nursery_Furniture_ET&hash=item20b1aaa185


----------



## MrsMils

Thats gorgeous Pip! Will have a look around for you.

Yas - how is the giving up going? I hope he's getting through the worst. :flower:

We're taking the dog to swim in the sea today - she's a bit of a wuss so I think it will involve us getting in too! :shipw:

DH is really keen to use cloth nappies, so I've been doing a bit of research - does anyone have any experience of them?


----------



## Jetters

Meeeee! I used real nappies with Rory and will be using them with bubs. I have a HUGE stash and am more than a wee bit cloth nappy obsessed!!! Ask away :D

Garry is doing ok- today is day 6 but he's having a really bad day, poor bugger! Hope he doesn't cave in while he's away at work but i'd understand if he did. 


Just so you all know, Lia (pinkandfluffy) is fine and ok but she's had a loss in her family, so has gone to be with them. Hurry back Lia, we're thinking of you xxxx


Where's everyone else today? Moggy? Claire?? It's BOILING hot and I hate it, gonna go for a swim to cool me down. On the plus side the 5 day weather forecast says it's gonna stay hot all week which means YAY- picnic weather for my baby shower on Saturday, wooohooo!!


----------



## Jetters

Oh... just realised Moggy hasn't been online since Sunday... have given her a text! Hope all is ok.


----------



## Jetters

Lydia here's my stash so far, and my changing corner!!! :happydance:

https://jetbayat.smugmug.com/photos/897803584_HFJdi-M.jpg
https://jetbayat.smugmug.com/photos/897802755_Ww93Q-L.jpg


----------



## Piperette

I'm sure Moggy is fine. She said she was going to visit her Mum and Dad's this week. ;)


----------



## Jetters

Ahhh ok, I must have missed that!


----------



## Piperette

Wow, Yas, that is one impressive collection. How cute are they. Love your changing corner too. :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBird

Oh P&F I'm sorry to hear that! Hope she hurries back soon!:hugs:

Yas: That is amazing!!! I can't believe how many you have! lol We considered the cloth nappies very much...but in the end I didn't know if they were actually better for the environment with all the washing and soap etc..:nope: so we are just going to get disposable. Although I am a little sad about that.

Alright, well the time has come I am sharing our name!! LOL:happydance: We told my parents and DH's parents this weekend plus a few friends and everyone LOVED it except for Nathan's mom...but who cares right!? So our daughter's name is:

:cloud9:Peyton Sofia Sauvé:cloud9:

What do you ladies think!?? Be honest! lol

Hope everyone is well!!

xo


----------



## Jetters

Brig I REALLY love it!!! It's different and has such a nice ring to it- oh, yay that you found one! xxx


----------



## MrsMils

Lia - big hugs hun, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Wowee Yas - thats impressive!!! :thumbup: Well, I've looked at which brands I think I'd prefer and my favourite (having done some geeky pros/cons lists!! :blush: ) are the itti bitti pop-in ones. I like that they're slim fitting, they have the liners that look to be fuss free (with the colour coded poppers), have pretty good reviews and are also very cute! You've got some in your stash - what do you make of them? 

My main worry is the washing aspect, how often would I expect to be washing? My washer/tumble drier are in the garage, not that its that much of a problem as its only a few metres from my back door, but obviously it would be easier if they were in the house. I'm figuring that with a baby I'm going to be doing vast amounts of washing anyway??!! And how many do you think I would need to buy to start off with? One site recommended 6 nappies and an additional 8 inserts (so I just change the insert if thats the only wet bit?), this doesn't sound like enough to me? I think we'd use disposables at night to start with though. Sorry Yas - a ton of questions!!

Brig - that name is absolutely gorgeous! I love love love it! :happydance: How exciting that you've chosen a name!!! Don't worry about his mum not liking it (that tends to make me like a name more when my MIL isn't keen - how mean am I?! :haha:).

We had a lovely day at the beach, dog and bump both loved it. We had a lovely picnic and swam in the sea twice (although Mildred really wasn't that keen!), about to have a nap and then go for supper with some good friends - one of whom is newly pregnant - yay!!


----------



## MamaBird

Lydia, thank you!! That means a lot!! lol! It was just so annoying....We weren't going to tell anyone for fear of a reaction just like she gave us. But then we were so excited we decided to share. And she was like "Um, yeah, that's alright. But you know it will change...you never know until they are born...blah blah blah". 

That was my fear before too...to have her come out and then I feel like the name we picked totally didn't fit her. But now I am already calling her Peyton...that's her name...so when she comes out it will just be like putting a face to the name! 

Happy to hear you had a lovely day!! Have a good nap!!

xo


----------



## Jetters

I am so jealous, I would have LOVED to have swam in the sea today!! It's soooooooo hot :( and congrats to your newly pregnant friend!!

I am a HUGE itti bitti fan. They are probably the slimmest fitting out there, and totally dad-proof... you can get them as AIO (all in one) and SIO (snap in one)- the only difference being the AIOs take longer to dry, obviously. I'll be using fleece liners with all of my nappies just to reduce poo stains, but you don't need to really with itti's as they are super soft. If you look in the Natural Parenting section on here there is a 'nappy swap and sell' thread, and there's always itti's preloved up for grabs- when you buy one and feel it am sure you'll be converted!!! And i'll be using disposables at night, too. The downside of itti's is the cost- as they are sized (small med large) they work out more expensive than Birth-to-Potty sized nappies- but the downside of those is that they are huge on newborns. I prefer sized, personally. 

Washing wise- from what I gather it's only about two loads a week. Especially if you're only using them in the day. Just get a airtight bucket, rinse off the poo if necessary then dry pail them till full. Use 1/4 detergent and that's it- not really much extra work at all. I gave up with Rory when he was six months old but that's because we were a family of six and the washing machine was NEVER off!! Now it's just us and the baby and i'm totally capable :)

If you use SIO itti's you can in theory just change the inserts if they've only wee'd, but if they are heavy wetters then you'll be changing the whole thing. Most people just change the whole nappy, like a disposable. Also being so slim they don't hold a lot of wee so they will need changing reguarly. You also can't tell if they will suit babies body shapes or not- don't just buy one type, buy a few because nappies really are like marmite. Certain types only fit skinny legs, for example. 

My stash is basically mostly smalls, then BTPs for after- I am a huge fan of the new Flips! They ARE the type of nappy that you use the shell time after time and just stick new inserts in every time- completely different to itti's and they work out VERY economical!

Hope that helps- ask away! xx


----------



## Piperette

P&F, hope you are okay. :hugs:

MamaBird, love the name. :thumbup: Don't worry about what others say. It is your and your OH's choice and if it feels right for you, then it is.

MrsMils, sounds like you had a lovely day out.

Jetters, I also spotted your Blooming Gorgeous bag. ;)

Where is Claire these days? She's been a bit quiet.

Everyone else :hi:


----------



## Piperette

And since I am currently looking at cots again, what is everyone having or planning on having? With pics or links please. I love looking at everyone's choices. :)

I know some of you will have their little ones in moses baskets first, but any idea what you will be having after?


----------



## Jetters

I've got a moses basket for day time naps, and an Amby Hammock for night time...

https://www.babychums.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/amby_baby_motion_bed.jpg

I'm moving around christmastime so will buy him a cot then :)


----------



## penguin77

Hi.....

Sorry ive been awol....flat out with work and am exhausted. Feels the same at home at the mo' too.....so feeling a bit run down :cry:

Only skimmed through the posts so apologie sif i miss anything.

Lia - Big hugs hun....:hugs::hugs:

Yas - That's a great stash you have :thumbup: Oh..and that hamock is beautiful:cloud9:

Pip - Hey hun....this is the cot we have (the older version which has the drop side)....and it was 2nd hand from a friend at work but we bought a new mattress. I really wouldnt spend a fortune on a cot...would rather on somethign else but that's me hun :shrug: 
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-amera-cot-/331102801/type-i/
I bought a new toddler bed for Jac and he's been in that for over a month and he's been fine....so will do the same with #2. The sooner you move them the easier it si in my opinion.

Brig - I also really love the name:thumbup:

Lydia - Sounds like you had a great day...i'm sooooo jealous....roll on Thursday LOL

On top of everything the aquadraw came back in stock online this morning...didnt check my email this mornign as i was mega busy...now out of stock again....gutted :cry:

xxx


----------



## Piperette

Yas, that hammock is beautiful.

Penguin, nice to see you. Don't let things get to you. I am feeling a bit like this at the moment. Your cot is lovely too.

We are thinking of getting a cotbed instead of a normal cot as you can convert them afterwards and use it as a proper bed.


----------



## penguin77

Pip - :hugs: Cotbed does make sense if youre buying new :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just a quick :hi: is crazy busy today and am knackered!

P&F hope you are ok.

Brigitte I LOVE that name!! It's perfect. 

Will catch up properly soon. xxx


----------



## Piperette

Bit of a random question, but does any of you lovely ladies live near Merry Hill, Southampton or Thurrock? I would need to know asap. :blush:


----------



## Jetters

Not me :( sorry x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hello ladies, thank you for your thoughts and hugs :hugs: I am back and lurking a little today as not going into work...

My uncle died at the weekend - he was only mid forties, and it was a bit of a shock. I think he had a blood clot on the brain and it just went....he had only been married a year as well....the funeral is going to be Wednesday next week so I am back now til Sunday.

Trying to plod on as normal as poss as Sunday was a difficult day and bubs went nuts a bit and I felt bad like I was distressing him though I know that's probably silly :dohh:

On the bubs front, we went back yesterday for another ctg from our visit last week and all looking okay. Then they referred us for a growth scan which was also fine, measuring a little ahead but they weren't worried. And since last night well he suddenly got active as normal again so I think all the prodding he has had has moved him to where I can feel him again perhaps? Other than Sunday night I was getting nothing from him but he seemed spurred into action again after the hospital.

Tried to have a quick catch up on the thread too....Pip we have gone for a mamas and papas cotbed too, we went to a nearby outlet and they seemed so sturdy. Love the one you linked, we have gone for this set https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-fern-furniture-collection-pine/fera02900/type-i/ and for before that in our room we have a moses basket - we did have this one https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...anges/Jungle-Chums-Maize-Moses-Basket(0030608) from an NCT nearly new sale but there was an incident and a family member has replaced it so not sure where the new one is from lol...

Yas that is an impressive stash - and very pretty. DH is not really up for reusables, though I am a little more on the fence than I was before.

Brig - love the name, it is lovely!

Claire - sorry you are a bit run down hun. I felt a bit like this last week, as it was the mega busy time at work and DH said something silly to me and I just burst into tears and decided I couldn't do anything :dohh: the girls at work helped me get back on track though I just had too much on with too little time left...

Well I am going to try a bit of breakfast but should be around and about for the next few days - have missed popping on here for a little burst of dimpliness...lol! Hope you are all doing good - I seem to have written an essay sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

Claire, sorry you're not feeling fabby at the mo... fingers crossed you pick up again soon! :hugs:

I never got a reply from Moggy yesterday... am sure she's fine, but i'm such a worrier, so if anyone hears anything let me know please!!! :flower:

Glad you're ok Lia, sudden deaths are so hard to cope with and he was so young too- what a shock :( xx


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone!

Claire, sorry you're feeling crappy:hugs: , I hope you feel better asap.

Lia - I'm so sorry, that is such dreadful news:hugs:. Glad baby is moving more now, its such a reassuring feeling isn't it? Glad all was good at the growth scan too.

Pip - I'm afraid I don't live near any of those. I'll try and post you some pics of my cot on Friday, I was spoilt (again) as parents bought us a stokke one - we're so happy with it, its on wheels so we can easily move it between rooms (I had a practice run!) And then grows as the baby does, its teeny to start with and very cute! It can get as big as a junior bed, so should last :thumbup:

Yas - I managed to get some Ittis on ebay :happydance: (worked out as £8 each), new, so I'll have a look at them/try them out before I invest too heavily!! I know what I'm like though, I'll be seduced by the pretty colours etc and will end up buying loads!!! DH and I decided to give it a go, they all seem to have pretty good resale value, so if it doesn't work, we won't lose out too much. Thanks so much for your advice, will try the others too. I'm sure I'll have many more questions to come!

Hi everyone else! I hope you're all enjoying the evening sunshine! I don't know about you all, but I was boiling last night, I woke up feeling so sick because I was hot. Think I may have to start having cold showers in the middle of the night!

I've had a productive day, after a bad start (employer has messed up my mat pay, they seem to think that 90% of my pay is £135 a week, somewhat less than it should be... :growlmad: Can't get hold of payroll either, so waiting on someone to call me back. Then a bird got into the house and pooped EVERYWHERE. I guess I should be prepared for dealing with it!!), I've listed lots of old things on ebay, so hopefully will be able to add to my baby shopping funds....!!


----------



## MrsMils

I really hope Moggy is ok. Let us know if you hear anything Yas.


----------



## Piperette

I'm sure she is, ladies. Try not to worry. She might just not have access to a PC and has maybe switched her phone off to get some peace and quiet with OH and mogster. :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

MrsMils said:


> I really hope Moggy is ok. Let us know if you hear anything Yas.

Got a text from her- not to worry, she's enjoying her break away from a laptop!! :flower:


----------



## MrsMils

Phew!


----------



## Piperette

Morning ladies,

I was just wondering again how many bodysuits and sleepsuits everyone had/is planning on getting in the smallest size (0-3 months)? :shrug:


----------



## MrsMils

Morning Pip! I was told 6 bodysuits and 6 sleepsuits in each size, so I've got 6 x newborn and 6 x 0-3 months. Got them from John Lewis - 7 for £7, so it doesn't matter too much if the baby isn't in newborn for very long. Not sure if thats right though, I'm sure those that have done it before will know what we actually need!


----------



## MrsMils

When I say bodysuits, I think I actually mean vests (no legs and short arms?)? Its all so confusing!!


----------



## Jetters

It is SUPER tricky because you just can't tell how babies are going to be! Rory was 6lb 14 at birth and was in newborn till he was 3 months old.. 0-3 swamped him so I rushed out and bought tons of newborn after he arrived. 

For this bubs i've got WAY more than I need, but i've been given so many gifts and figure the more the merrier cos the less washing i'll have to do!!! They can sometimes get through 5 or 6 sleepsuits and vests in a single day if they are pukey babies so while i'm sure you can manage with 6, i'd definitely go for 12... they are so cheap anyway. And I would buy newborn stuff but not too much, you can always do what I did and pop out and buy more if needed. 


I'm off to the lido today with my friend and her sister, yaaaaaaaaaay, too hot to do anything else! Am going to go and attempt to shave my legs for the first time in a month now :rofl: have long given up on 'down there' though so will have to remember to keep my thighs firmly shut :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Piperette

I have another question. :blush: Probably more for the already mums, but I am still interested to hear the first time mummies' opinions too. It is about sleeping bags again.

I know some of you swear by Grobag sleeping bags. But has anyone got any experiences with Dreampods? Are they any good? Also, coming back to the different togs. I know that the 1 tog one is for the summer months, but from your experience what months would you be using it and when would you start using the thicker one?


----------



## Piperette

Yas, hope you had a great time at the lido.

How is everyone else?


----------



## penguin77

Piperette said:


> I have another question. :blush: Probably more for the already mums, but I am still interested to hear the first time mummies' opinions too. It is about sleeping bags again.
> 
> I know some of you swear by Grobag sleeping bags. But has anyone got any experiences with Dreampods? Are they any good? Also, coming back to the different togs. I know that the 1 tog one is for the summer months, but from your experience what months would you be using it and when would you start using the thicker one?

Hey hun...

Never used dreampods but i think they're supposed to be pretty good. Steer clear form the mothercare ones as they are rubbish.
I think it depends on room temp when you change to the higher tog..also depends on the baby in my opinion. I swapped to higher tog at end of october with jac but he had less clothes on iykwim. Use the grobag temp guide you get free with the grobag (on the back it has a guide on what tog and what clothes for certain temps)...but use your own common sense as some babies prefer/settle better when slightly colder or warmer temps.

xxx


----------



## penguin77

Hello ladies :flower:

Feeling more like myself today...suppose cause its Thursday and i'm not back in work officially till Monday. :happydance:
Hubby is also doing my nut in as i cant get any sense on what we're doing car wise......:wacko:

xx


----------



## Piperette

Thanks for your advice on the sleeping bags, Claire. Glad you are feeling better today. Yay for not having to go into work until Monday! :happydance: What is the latest on your car situation?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry about your news P&F, it's very sad. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## MrsMils

Glad you're feeling better Claire - enjoy the weekend! Hope the car situation gets itself sorted out quickly without giving you too much grief.

Hope you enjoyed the lido Yas!

Pip - I don't have a clue as obviously I haven't used them before, but my sister and good friend both used bambino merino sleeping bags, because they're merino will the retain/expel heat as needed, so you only need one weight the whole year around and just adjust clothing (they send you a useful little chart), so I bought two of those when they had a 20% off offer on, expensive, but hopefully should save me buying several of different weights? :shrug:

Right, I'm off to the shops in my pj bums to go and buy milk - I NEED Angel Delight again!!! I keep getting this horrible acid rising thing and it seems to held. Therefore the AD addiction is obviously medicinal and necessary..... :blush:


----------



## Jetters

Me too Lia- it's horrible :( I want AD now too, but I can only have a little bit cos i'm actually lactose intolerant!! 

I had a great day at the lido thank you... I love it there, it's the biggest outdoor freshwater pool in the UK and SO refreshing and lovely!!!!


It occured to me earlier while filling in my preggo journal that i'm actually having the best stage of my pregnancy so far- woooo! :headspin: you all know that i've had so many problems that I just can't say i've enjoyed pregnancy at ALL and I definitely still don't, but for the last 2/3 weeks i've just felt like i've cruised through... sleeping better probably helps, but just general mood is good :) yay!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Morning ladies :flower:

Pleased to say I am off work today too, much needed, though I have a driving lesson this afternoon I have nothing else planned. Doing okay keeping busy and speaking to family lots - still don't think it has fully dawned on my mum yet :cry:

Doing okay and went to cinema last night with DH which was nice - we went out for tea and the seats were stupidly low, I couldn't stand up from it, til a lady saw my struggles and showed me which chairs were higher - how bizarre?

Lido sounds lovely Yas, tempted to run a cold bath to stick my feet into today....lol. Meant to be super hot this weekend I am melting just thinking about it....

Babygros and vests hmmmmmm I am desperate to sort our clothes out as I genuinely have no idea how much of anything we have with a lot of it being stored at his mums.......:dohh: will have to remember these tidbits lol.

Bubs moving more now I think he may have been quiet because DH hasn't been around much as he always wriggles when he hears him lol.

How is everyone? :flower: my right hip has given up and hurts to walk or put weight on it now, such a fatty lol. :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Hello Dimplies!!!! Im backs - sorry to have worried you but sure I said we were off....? Couldnt get on as forgot laptop :dohh: and cant figure it on OH's phone so went tech free for the week and it was quite relaxing....:shrug: although I missed ou guys!

Great name Brig, love Sofia that was one of our preferred girl names - I too would like it more if MIL poohpoohed it, just like to be perverse!

Lia - sorry to hear about your uncle, such a shock, :hugs: ket me know if can do owt - not sure what but if you need an ear I have two any time

Claire - I got email about aquadraw too but when I checked same stock issue, the stock lastred all of about 30mins! We looked in Sainsburys twice whilst away and no luck :nope: we will find on though Im sure!

Pip - I had some Dreampods for Mogster, they are fab and very similar to grobags, the smaller size of 0-6 can seem a little snug by 5 months but with Mogster we stuck to the lighter weight as long as possible and added a layer of clothing or tucked a blanket over him, we bought the next size up in the heavier tog and we tucked the excess sleeping bag under the mattress at the foot of the cot with a rolled towel to hold the position. Also we had a cotbed for Mogster but he hated it as a bed so we ended up buying him a toddler/junior bed when we got to the bed stage - think it was the height of the higher end it scared him :shrug: Have you tried sourcing it from an M&P outlet shop or ebay? Often they are there to be found but you have to scroll through a fair bit, will try and look later :thumbup:

Prego brain has kicked in and have forgotten a lot of what I have read - dont think Yas wants me to comment on thigh forestry :oops: although am loving the idea of the lido...

Glad to be back and sorry to have worried you, got you all :flower: and :cake: :hug: xxxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I think we all have preggo brain moggy you probably did tell us you were going :haha: tech free sounds BLISS to be fair (apart from b&b!)

And thank you - all of you, I love knowing I can pop on here it has been actually a big part of my pregnancy I think lol!!!

Good news is DH can make it to the funeral with me on Weds - he is away in the lakes for work Monday to Weds but is able to leave early to meet me at my nans so that is a relief for me...:flower:

Here's a chuckle for you all.......We just had a guy around to quote for doing our patio and a bit of blockwork up the side of the house..................bear in mind our entire driveway probably only cost £3k when we had it done.............and most of the quotes we've had for the current work have been under £1k..........and he came up with £7k :rofl: :haha: :rofl: well that cheered me up and gave me a laugh!!!!


----------



## Jetters

Yay welcome back Moggy!!! :hugs: sorry for our preggo brains forgetting you were away!!!

I need your mad shopping skills actually... today I went to Mama's and Papa's with my friend to find her a pram and I ended up having a play with the new Urbo- and oooh, I think i'm smitten! VERY close call as I'm buying the Bugaboo Bee on Monday... it does EVERYTHING the Bee does, is the same size, weight, parent facing etc, but is SO much cheaper- £360 instead of £560 for the Bee. My Maxi Cosi carseat fits on it, too. There's only one footmuff though in a boring grey colour but am hoping to find one that fits it from somewhere else. I'm going to go and play with it again on Sunday to make my mind up, but so far it seems like a total winner- two hundred quid cheaper and does everything the same! Only downside is it is so new that there are barely no reviews out there on the web yet. 

Soooooooooo any chance you fancy going on a shopping hunt for me for a cheap one or discount codes, that'd be FAB! :D


----------



## Jetters

Oh, and Baby Shower tomorrow, wahooooooooooooooo! :headspin: 

Am SO excited! Best friends, picnic, cake, wooopeeeee!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Ooooh Yas enjoy that will be lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:

DH is currently painting in the 'nursery' :coffee: no carpets yet as the carpet stores shut when we went today but really seem to be getting somewhere now. I have told him I need pics asap as he has stopped updating facebook with them lol!!!!!


----------



## penguin77

Hi lovelies.....

Pip - I want to sort out the car situation now but hubby is one of those that next year will do LOL.....it bugs me more as i know it'll be me using the car mostly while im on leave. We also differ on choices again as practicality is winning me over.....especially short term as money is tight for now as my credit is screwed while i try and sort out my ex's finances through a solicitor. ...and with going on leave soon.We have money tied up in a 5 year savings bond,..which is a good thing as would rather not spend it anyway. Have some other accessible savings we can use but dont want to use that either....but thinking we'll have to use some. Hubby has mentioned he wants to go to switzerland with footie in October...so have used the sorting out the car situation as leverege :winkwink: 

Moggy - Welcome back hun :hugs: You did mention goign to parents but i didnt think you'd abandon us :haha: Thanks for trying on the aquadraw front. Pric ehas gone back up in sainsburys anyway. I will find one....as there is no rush.

Lia - Talk about cowboy builder or what.....you shoudl get him on the program :haha: Glas hubby is back for the funeral :hugs:

Lydia - Hope you anjoyed the AD :hugs:

Yas - Hope you have a great shower hun...great find on the pram..:thumbup:

Ann- Hi hun :hugs:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

Yas, no bargains to be had on urbo front, another lady on CBFM Grads was looking at it but ultimately decided on sola. As far as M&P buggies go any footmuff will fit, the urbo looks funky so maybe one of the wallaboo muff/liners or even get a bugaboo one if you like the colour? Personally I love the Jane liner/muffs as theyre so simple colourwise. Also the clair de lunes ones are fab as you can have two (theyre less expensive) and choose what colour you fancy, when we bought our loola we found the cdl ones matched better! And fitted very comfortably for Mogster.

Would love to chat more now but we picked up my new Dash this morning and want to go play! :yipee:


----------



## penguin77

Have fun with the dash :happydance::happydance: 

xx


----------



## MrsMils

Hi peeps!

I hope you're all enjoying the sunny weekend! :happydance:

Glad you had a relaxing time away Moggy, you did say you were away, but for some reason I thought it was only for a day - excuse my preggo brain!! Hope you had fun with the dash!!

Speaking of prams - I walked past the john lewis window the other day and spotted the bugaboo black special edition (matt black chassis), I want I want I want! I have to remind myself of the reasons why I chose the Peach over the Chameleon, I'm just such a sucker for pretty things!! :blush: DH just gave me that look of "don't you DARE even think about mentioning it"!!

AD was fabby thanks, I managed to restrain myself and had half that evening and then the other half the next day, pat on the back for me!! :awww:

Off shopping with the MIL tomorrow, she needs to get a few things for the hotel so I said I'd go with her :sleep: - hoping Norwich should be quiet because it will be when the football is on! (well, pubs will be busy, but the shops at least should be quiet!). I usually get very into the big tournament football, but I just have no patience for it at the moment, the tension makes me feel sick!

Yas - there was a bee on the JL clearance sale - really cheap, I was about to pm you, but realised that it had already sold out, grrr.... I'm hoping they might have some good baby stuff on sale when I'm in the actual store tomorrow?


----------



## moggymay

JL in Norwich had a blue bugaboo bee on the shop floor on thursday....maybe it will be in the clearance.....


----------



## moggymay

meant bee +


----------



## moggymay

Dash is fab, just need Moglet out so can go for proper drive!


----------



## MrsMils

moggymay said:


> JL in Norwich had a blue bugaboo bee on the shop floor on thursday....maybe it will be in the clearance.....

Yas - do you want to PM me your number so if it is I can let you know?

Moggy - surely Mogster has a baby-sized appropriate toy to put in Moglet's place until the real thing can get in there??!! :haha:


----------



## moggymay

:oops: have already tried it out with mogster and his interactive baby Max :blush: Its fab :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

scary thoughts time, my waters broke with Mogster on the sunday at 5.30 (I was 35 weeks 0 days...) tomorrow is Sunday and will be 35 weeks......

Gonna get the gaffer tape out and tape up my knees! After I get me some AD!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

lol moggy legs clamped shut :haha:

Hmmm more AD................

Apparently my dad has some in as well after my outburst of not being able to find any last time :haha:

Had a nice day today with my MIL and my mum at mums shop - she did a Blooming Tea Party to raise money for the marie curie nurses and we made some cards too for them to sell. Very nice day. My mum was kept nice and busy and I think it is still not dawning on her that the funeral is on Weds...:nope:

DH meanwhile has carpeted the nursery and is putting together furniture as we speak - bless his cotton socks he wanted to finish before I got home.

Don't know what to have for tea now but certainly thinking AD for pud - MIL is not a fan of the AD :shrug:

Are you all enjoying the unbearably hot weather?


----------



## MrsMils

AD + gaffer around the knees + your choice of tv + feet up and a foot rub from OH?!!

Did you have any warning that he'd come early? Scary stuff indeed :hugs:

Funnily enough, my sister asked how far I was today - she had her first at 30+4. Scary to think that thats me now! But lovely in that he was running around us while we were chatting about it, causing chaos, not like the teeny delicate little thing that was born!


----------



## MrsMils

Lia - how could she not be a fan of AD??!! I've got two packets stashed just in case I have a mad 'need' again! Dh had never tried AD before I met him???!!!! What a deprived childhood!!!


----------



## MrsMils

Glad the tea party went well, Marie Curie is our chosen charity at the hotel, such a good cause, glad it has kept you and your mum busy :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

with Mogster we finished a roast beef dinner and I stood up to clear the plates and gush! Next stop delivery suite! They did various checks gave me tablets etc and sent us home, we visited next day for scan and they said he was in enough fluid, weds bought a carpet and then thursday contractions began about 4am, went in about 630am they said you arent in labour dear you are just tired and gave me something to make me sleep, it made me sick and Mogster was born a few hours later! MW on Monday so should be fun especially as having some lovely under bump twinges on the left hand side, from tomorrow Im with the first timers again :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

P&F we got a ceiling fan last time it was so hot and last night it was on til I went to sleep then OH turned it off - he is a star!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

MrsMils - neither had my DH and his mum said today it was because she hated it :haha:

Moggy - ceiling fan sounds bliss - we have been struggling as DH has awful hayfever so if I open bedroom window he struggles to breathe :dohh:


----------



## Piperette

Ladies,

I have some news, was going to post last night, but was too tired by the time we got home. :sleep:

I found the cot that we fell in love with second hand the other day...about 3 hours drive away from us each way. I got in touch with the seller and she couldn't have been more helpful. Took lots of pics for me to see it and it looked in an immaculate condition. She was looking for around £300 for it, which is half the price of a new one. As we had such a far way to come, I asked her if she would accept £275 for it and she replied that she would let us have it for £250 as she wanted it to go to a good home. She also gave us lots of other things like 4 Mamas and Papas Fitted Sheets (in the colour that we wanted anyway), a matress protector, a M&P Playmat and Gym https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-light-sound-playmat-gym-lotty-ladybird/7594827/type-i/ and a bag full of toys, all of them look like new. :thumbup: We were and still are absolutely over the moon. So we went to pick it all up yesterday after work and didn't get home till 1am this morning. First night that I went to sleep without problems. :haha:


----------



## Piperette

And while we are talking about bargains, I also got this the other day. Only £15 as it is only half price at the moment.

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/produ...ize-618-months-bedtime-hugs/734160202/type-i/

If anyone is looking for one, the Dreampods are currently on offer for up to 50% off. :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

Fab news Pip, great when you get a bargain from a nice home, makes you realise that there are some lovely people just wanting to let someone else get use out of something they no longer need but would happily keep if they needed it/had space!

A lot of the M&P toys/mats even musical jinglies (not battery stuff) washes really well if you use the shortest cycle you have and then do a separate fast spin then hang to dry. We have washed much of the stuff we have had stored since Mogster was small and it comes up good as new! On our machine it is a 30 degree delicates wash - about 30 mins followed by fast spin for 12 mins. Best to put the smaller things in a wash net but gets em looking amazing! If you keep an eye out in Argos/on ebay you might find a rocker toy/ride on ladybird etc that goes with it, we have Molly Moo that plays rockabye baby and Mogster still gets on for a rock even though he is a little too big now!


----------



## moggymay

Dreampods bargain too - go Pip! I find the ones with popper shoulders and zip around the sides easier but think its cos Im a leftie and cant work the central upside down zips :wacko:


----------



## Piperette

Moggy, we actually saw the Lotti rocker in the shop and OH commented how cute it was. When can they start using them and how long for?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Pip that is fab - there are some good people out there!! :thumbup:


----------



## Piperette

Costgang and I are 30 weeks today. :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

Pip - once they can hold their head you can sit them on and hold them on but they cant use themselves really til cruising which varies from bub to bub! Mogster didnt walk til 15 months but cruised and shuffle bottomed from 13...they play cute tunes but maybe hold out for sale/xmas as you wont use before then anyway. Happy 30 weeks!

Ooh and note to self - dont try to go to sleep with gaffer taped knees - not comfy!

Day of feet up and sport here once shopping done, off to Asda first thing then have F1 then footie to look forward to and recording the European trials for after. Hoping to get lawn mowed to though so will have to balance all somehow...hmmm! Maybe AD would help....:rofl:


----------



## costgang

hey everyone, pip congrats on 30 weeks, if all goes to plan i should be coming home with baby 8 weeks 2day:wacko: scaryy!!! i had a great holiday but i am sooo tired now, we are meant to be getting keys for new house tomorrow, how am i gonna fit it all in:dohh: hope everyone is well i hvnt read through all posts yet,:blush:


----------



## penguin77

Happy 30 weeks costgang and pip :happydance::happydance:

Costgang - Welcome back :thumbup: You are going to be one busy lady :wacko:

Pip - Great bargain on the cot and stuff hun...nice to find some nice people...they seem to be getting fewer and far betweent hese days :thumbup:

Moggy - Hi hun.....happy 35 weeks :happydance::happydance: Hey...you might make it to 40 weeks you never know :hugs:

Lia - Good old DH...bet it looks fab :thumbup:

Lydia - I see another pram addict in the making.....hubby gets worried when i mention prams. Yestrday a catalogue was open on the kitchen table when he came home form work....it ended up in the pram page as i was scooting through baby stuff......he had a worried look on his face and asked why i was looking at prams :haha:

Yas - Your shower looked fab hun

Ann - You ok hun? You're quiet these days. :hugs:

Brig - Hope your ok hun.,:hugs:


Hubby is working this morning but supposed to go see cars again this afternoon....he keeps mentioning the england game but i keep telling him the car thing comes first. :wacko: Dont get me wrong i'm a big footie fan but i HAVE to sort the car situation...... If i dont get a result this afternoon i will go nuts......:wacko:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow what a bargain Pip! Yas, my work colleague is selling a bugaboo bee if you're interested? It's not brand new, although the chassis was very recently replaced.

Moggy, I can't believe that you are so close now! I can't wait for the first baby to be born.

Claire, thanks hun. I'm fine thanks but just enjoying time away from my computer. The heat has been getting to me so being on a hot laptop hasn't been so appealing. I've missed you all though.

Brigitte, how are you doing hun? Long time no hear.

:hi: to all you other lovely ladies.

xxx


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Thanks Claire and Ann:hugs: I'm just great, but very busy these days! I have a little craft project on the go in the nursery and hubby and I have been busy too. I try to read as much as I can and keep up, but sometimes I'm too lazt to post.:blush:

Well I worked my last Saturday yesterday!! We are done our school hours on Wednesday and Summer hours kick in Mon July 5th so from now on I am off Fri, Sat and Sun!!! That will be so nice for the summer!!!

I'm also getting VERY VERY excited to go see Eclipse Wednesday night!!! Who else was a Twilight fan in here?? I remember when I joined the group someone else said they loved the series!

MW meeting this coming Wednesday as well, she's probably going to tell me to "watch my carbs" again. She hasn't really been monitoring my weight...but she knows it's a concern of mine to gain too much so we have been trying to keep it in check...For the longest time (6ish months?) I had only gained 8lbs, but now I'm afraid I am up to about 19-20? and I still have 9 weeks and a bit to go. :nope:

Anyway, there's a little update from me!
Hope you're all well :hugs:

xo


----------



## costgang

i love twilight mamabird, im going on the 9th july, i cant wait, i just wanted to say how much i enjoy being part of this group:hugs: i was in a group last year when having josh,but it was so big i couldnt keep up with everyone, and i love all of you, thats all i wanted to say:kiss:


----------



## Piperette

Costgang, just wanted to say Happy 30 weeks to you too. 

When are you looking to move?


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hugs: Costgang! I love you guys too!

Brigitte, before I got preggers I was 10 stone (140 lbs), I then lost 9lbs (I think) but I weighed myself today and am 11 stone 11 lbs (165 lbs)!!!! That means I have put on 34lbs since the 2nd trimester. I'm just hoping it means the baby is healthy and not that I'm eating too many cakes (which I think I am!) x


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone!!!

Ann - I've put on nearly 2 stone now....! Didn't stop me having a 'cheesecake break' on the drive home from the city today!! :blush:

Gutted about the football, I've just spent an hour on the golf course with DH to distract him from the disappointment. Its still 28 degrees C here! :headspin:

Yas - no bee's on sale I'm afraid. The blooming fabulous in Norwich is closing down :growlmad: but I managed to get some bargain clothes (i.e. one top for £3!).

Costgang - good luck with the move, glad you've had a holiday to relax beforehand! Happy 30 weeks to you and Pip! :happydance:

Brig - I read my first twilight book on hols, really enjoyed it (I'm so behind the times!), so going to buy the DVD now!

Claire - did you get the car sorted? I'm indeed craving the bugaboo, I found out that I get a little bonus at the end of Aug, very tempting..... :blush:

Moggy - good day of sport? I hope you chose AD over mowing the lawn!!:haha:

Lia - hope the nursery is coming along well, any piccies? I keep meaning to take some of mine, but we've going to do the animal wallpaper this week, so I'll take some after that.

Pip - amazing bargain, and what nice people!!!


----------



## penguin77

Lydia - Nope :nope: Hubby was late from work.....and wanted to fit food shopping just before football (no mention of car shopping :growlmad:). Got pissed off so went nowhere. No f'ing food in the house i'm working the next 3.5 days with a massive audit at work and he's on 2-10....so this week is goignt o be sh*tier. Am really pissed off, angry, disappointed and feeling quite low to say the least. Had a sh*t end to my working week on Friday too.....so it's finished me off:cry:.
Think i'm going to be quiet for a few days while i clear my head. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Piperette

Big :hugs:, Claire. Don't be annoyed. I am sure things will sort themselves out soon.


----------



## MrsMils

Aww Claire, I'm so sorry, that really is rubbish. Hopefully he'll see how horrible you're feeling and do something nice to pick you up. Huge hugs hon, we're here to listen to rants if you need us :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

:hugs: Claire, rant at us and if you need me to will post you some AD! :hug:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Claire sorry things have got to you this weekend. FX hubby will go stock up the cupboards and start searching for the car. x


----------



## MamaBird

Claire:hugs:


----------



## costgang

men!:gun: will be moving properly after kids break up 4 school hols,bout 4 weeks, taking ben 2 look at a school 2day,wish me luck


----------



## Jetters

I have figured out multiquoting so that I can catch up properly!!!

Everyone finding me Bee bargains, thank you so much but I think i'm going to get the M&P Urbo today- off to play with it and potentially buy it this morning. Two hundred quid cheaper for essentially the same buggy... :thumbup:



moggymay said:


> scary thoughts time, my waters broke with Mogster on the sunday at 5.30 (I was 35 weeks 0 days...) tomorrow is Sunday and will be 35 weeks......

 CONGRATS on being a first timer again, at 35+1 today!!! Hope the new Moglet stays put a little while longer! xxxx




Piperette said:


> As we had such a far way to come, I asked her if she would accept £275 for it and she replied that she would let us have it for £250 as she wanted it to go to a good home. She also gave us lots of other things like 4 Mamas and Papas Fitted Sheets (in the colour that we wanted anyway), a matress protector, a M&P Playmat and Gym https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-light-sound-playmat-gym-lotty-ladybird/7594827/type-i/ and a bag full of toys, all of them look like new. :thumbup: We were and still are absolutely over the moon.:

 WOW Pip, what an amazing bargain and what a lovely lady for letting you have all that!!! You are so lucky and I love it when others mama's help other mamas out!!! :hugs:




Piperette said:


> Costgang and I are 30 weeks today. :happydance:

 :yipee: :yipee: congrats to you both!




MamaBird said:


> I'm also getting VERY VERY excited to go see Eclipse Wednesday night!!! Who else was a Twilight fan in here?? I remember when I joined the group someone else said they loved the series!

 Meeeeeeee! I'm seeing it on Sunday and can't wait... mmmm Jacob... :cloud9: jealous you get to see it on Wed! 



penguin77 said:


> Think i'm going to be quiet for a few days while i clear my head. :hugs:

 Aww Claire!!!!! :wacko::hugs: I don't have your number to text you, but it sounds like you're having a real shitto time of it... REALLY hope your hubby pulls his finger out, the audit isn't too awful and you get car shopping asap. We're here for you xxxx


I did the multi-quote! Woooop!
:headspin:


----------



## Jetters

As for meeeeeeeee... i'm 34 weeks today :happydance:. Getting excited now about my growth scan next Tuesday, can't wait to see Bubba again. :cloud9:

I had the most AMAZING baby shower ever... I am soooo lucky. Those of you on facebook have no doubt seen the piccies!! It was a picnic in the park, I took my dog, Garry decided he wanted to come (and i'm really pleased that he did!), I got SO many fabby gifts, there was cake and yummy food and the sun was shining and ohhhhhhhh it was just such a special day. I felt so loved and lucky- the last year has been hellish and I really feel like it's all behind me now :) it went on a bit too long for me though and I started to get REALLY pale and exhausted by the end, and ended up puking with tiredness while they all packed up- ooops! 

xx


----------



## moggymay

loved the pix Yas and that cake looked AMAZING!!!! 

Mogster wants a red arrow cake for his birthday, will it make me a bad mummy if this year I buy a cake with white icing etc on and just decorate it?

MW this afternoon, Mogster very excited as he thinks we will see baby....dont think so! He is very keen on the name Jack now so trying to come up with middle names....still got my list of first names so just gonna see what he suits in case he doesnt look like a Jack.....

Some good news for us this morning, mogster starts early years school next term and we heard last week he wont start til 18th October BUT after much begging he has got his playschool place every monday once the school holidays are over :happydance:

Yas - ask M&P when you go when the sola will come out in black - lots of good reviews for it :thumbup:

Anyone finding this heat makes them very nauseous and not particularly hungry, OH had tearful hormonal wifey at 4am today - was so hot despite the fan and just burst into tears :shrug: even a chew on my sponge didnt help :nope: surely i cant live in a cool bath til Moglet arrives - please come soon little man!

Claire am thinking of you, get onto www.parkers.co.uk and choose you shortlist, men like lists and then he can shortlist your list then fewer cars to actually look at. Also if you google "honestjohn" you can find reviews of cars where they tell you specifically the things to be aware fo when buying a used car. :hugs: and angel delight vibes

Costgang - hope shchool visit goes well

Everyone else :hi: and any gossip/bargains to report? Im off to put new showerhead on, might even clean the shower whilst Im up there....might.....


----------



## penguin77

Thank you :hugs::hugs: Can't keep away...you ladies are my rock :hugs::hugs:

Moggy - Might just do that list :thumbup: Oh...and Ad might be on the cards tonight and i cna see myself polishing off the whole lot before hubby comes home after 10pm :winkwink:

xx


----------



## penguin77

Happy 34 weeks Yas :happydance::happydance: Oh and have fun with the new pram :thumbup:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Claire this is specific order - put some chocolate buttons on the top, Jac wont mind you raiding his stash not when he sees how happy it makes you :hug:


----------



## Jetters

Thanks Claire, we love you!!! Don't stay away!!! :hugs:

Moggy the Sola is too big when folded to fit in our car!! I'm DEFFO buying the Urbo or Bee today though, will make my decision when I've had another play with them both :happydance:

Moggy the heat is killing me, making me VERY teary, our poor OHs!! I feel your 4am pain, i've been up for the last 3 days around 530 cos I just can't sleep at all in it :( xx


----------



## moggymay

Urbo looks good and cheaper so means you can always have a second buggy later and will still cost same overall....wish I could come play buggies! Shower head sorted, shower had quick spray and clean down, will do the tray tonight when Mogster is in the bath and Im on the floor anyway :dohh:

Cant stop peeing today :wacko: every 5 mins and still comes out!!! Sorry if TMI...gotta go again.......


----------



## Jetters

Moggy, me too- weird! It's probably the worst wee-day i've had... *hi fives mutual weeing buddy* :rofl:


Shopping time- WISH so much you were real life buddies!


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Yum....choccy buttons it is :thumbup: I know how you feel on the pee'ing front.....last few days have been terrible for me too. Becuase of the weather i drink loads so i end up peeing 24/7. I even got up 3 times last night and have managed to do onc eonly up to now.

Yas - Awww....thanks hun. How exciting...i could buy a new pram every week if i had the money :haha:

Feeling better today......just phoned home......hubby is going shopping for the essentials once Jac is awake from a nap. And he said he'll pop to our local garage tomorrow morning or wednesday to enquire about the cmax and try the double buggy and see how much room there is left in the boot. We also need to know part ex value of our car. 
Oh...and he said i looked sexy this morning.....dont care if he doesnt mean it and try to weedle his way into my good books...it made me feel better LOL 

Love you all ladies....dont know how i'd survive without you. :kiss:

Don't know how you feel about this but we need to create a buddy group for post baby chat...unless we stick to FB but i9 dont think that'll be the same. Let em know what you think.

xxx


----------



## moggymay

definitely!


----------



## moggymay

or should that be definitely, sexy :winkwink: *hands bouquet fan of AD packets* :rofl:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Claire - sending you big hugs hun :hugs: glad you are feeling a little better and would certainly love a post-baby thread I hadn't even thought about losing you lot :haha:

Costgang - hope it has gone well at the school and exciting times with the move ahead!!!!

Yas - happy buggy shopping hun, and happy 34 weeks! So pleased you enjoyed the baby shower (minus the puking lol!)

Moggy - good news on the playschool front! I am also finding the heat makes me feel sick and not eating properly :dohh:

Lydia - I will get piccies up, I keep holding out for each bit to be finished but the nursery isn't far off now and I can put another up when it is finished can't I??? Am not at home for a few days now, with the funeral being on Wednesday I am staying with family but will make it my mission for the week as I have been super slack on the photo front :haha:

Off to push some pasta salad around my plate and drink (and wee :haha:) lots

:hugs:


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> or should that be definitely, sexy :winkwink: *hands bouquet fan of AD packets* :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:

People in my office think im nuts laughing to myself :haha:

xxx


----------



## penguin77

Is there a thread/group on BnB we can use...? will look later.......there's no rush ....but can you tell im worried of losing you all :blush:

xxx


----------



## costgang

school visit went well, i think, said he didnt like it but he likes his own school. got to c another 1 fri am. didnt get my keys as the builders havnt quite finished,can have them weds,but i said leave it til fri when im in that town with ben for school, oh well 1 less week i will have 2 pay rent:winkwink:


----------



## moggymay

penguin77 said:


> Is there a thread/group on BnB we can use...? will look later.......there's no rush ....but can you tell im worried of losing you all :blush:
> 
> xxx

Guess we just ask wobbles to move the thread to the appropriate place or start another in the general chatter threads?

How about we call ourselves the 2010 Dimplies?


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> penguin77 said:
> 
> 
> Is there a thread/group on BnB we can use...? will look later.......there's no rush ....but can you tell im worried of losing you all :blush:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Guess we just ask wobbles to move the thread to the appropriate place or start another in the general chatter threads?
> 
> How about we call ourselves the 2010 Dimplies?Click to expand...

:rofl: i like it :thumbup:

Good thinking... i reckon we move the thread but we can decide that nearer the time..

:hugs:
xx


----------



## moggymay

MW update Moglet is engaged and tucked in nicely :yipee:


----------



## moggymay

unfortunately BP a little high so back to local clinic for check up in the morning then if still high of to hospital for further checks/scan etc


----------



## costgang

:hugs: moggy


----------



## Jetters

My Bean is engaged too! Exciiiiiiiiiiiiiting BUT high protein in urine so it's been sent off for testing- explains excessive peeing!


Am sure Wobbs will move the thread to the Buddy section if we ask super nicely, I CANT lose this thread!!!


----------



## Jetters

moggymay said:


> unfortunately BP a little high so back to local clinic for check up in the morning then if still high of to hospital for further checks/scan etc

Ohh missed this.... what's the drawbacks to high BP? xxx


----------



## Jetters

Oh and i've ordered a Bee+... my dad hated the Urbo and said the Bee was worth the extra money in his opinion, and he's the one paying :D


----------



## costgang

jetters, well done 2 dad:thumbup: high bp can be a sign of pre eclampsia, did i spell it right?


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Good news on being 'engaged' :thumbup: This was my flaw with Jac.....my waters broke but i wadst engaged.....even though he moved down during my induction i dont think he fully engaged. So on what i know...great news :thumbup: Hope your BP comes down tomorrow :hugs: Either way bubs is nicely cooked now so all will be well even though we want him to get a little chunkier :hugs:

Yas - Good one dad :thumbup:

Costgang - I think you did spell it correctly :thumbup: 

I'm not sure but protein in urine can also be a sign of pre-eclampsia in pregnancy too. I had one with Jac last time but did another test and it was ok....so samples can get cross contamination easily so dont worry.

Oh...and i was monitored for slightly elavated BP too between 31-35 weeks but all was ok :thumbup:

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy 34 weeks Yas! Glad you had a good baby shower. The pics look great, especially the cake! And yey to baby being engaged! Does it effect your walking at all?

Moggy that's great about Mogster's school and a red arrow cake?? How on earth?! Could you buy some toy planes and put them on the top? Maybe you could make some clouds out of rolled icing to make some clouds for them to sit on? I too am suffering in the heat. I nearly cried on Saturday as someone asked how I was! I had to entertain a friend before hand as my hubby had gone out with his and she wanted to sit in the garden. I was too too hot. What did the Drs say about your BP?

Claire, glad you are feeling better. I guess we should create a thread in the baby section but I still can't get my head round the fact we will all be having babies soon. Love the name 2010 Dimplies!

xx


----------



## moggymay

My BP was 148/94 this afternoon dont think thats very good? 

Had a cool bath this evening and trying to relax, as you say Moglet is plenty cooked so if he comes he comes! Roll on tomorrow though as would rather hear that my BP is lower as dont fancy pre-eclampsia at all. My pee was clear for everything it should be clear of though so thats good right?

Red arrow cake is going to be plain white rectangle and have red arrows display made of red icing and with writing in the smoke, just hope I get to make it for him, dont want to be in for his birthday! :cry:

Fab news on the Bee+ Yas, Daddys rock :thumbup:


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - BP is hig...from what i can remember they are more bother about the 2nd no. and just changes form your usual BP. It is a good sign about the clear pee though as i thinl both usually go together for Pre-ec. I hope it comes down for you tomorrow......so want you to have a no stress normal delivery. Keep me posted...will check for updates tomorrow. :hugs:
The cake sounds fab.......i'm sure you'll get to make it...when is his birthday??

Ann- Thanks hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## moggymay

his birthday is 12th, hoping it comes down but in this heat Im not very relaxed! PM me your number and will text you any news :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

There's a section for Buddy threads in the main forums- and a thread to request threads to be moved in there, so keeping this thread going shouldn't be a problem at all :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:




Fish&Chips said:


> Happy 34 weeks Yas! Glad you had a good baby shower. The pics look great, especially the cake! And yey to baby being engaged! Does it effect your walking at all?

 Thanks- the cake was amazing and tasted so good, too! And YES it does... I woke up at 530 a few days ago after a whole night of Braxton Hicks... scared the crap outta me... went for a walk at 7am on the midwifes advice (if they get stronger it's labour, if they go away it's BHs!) and discovered I had literally overnight developed the infamous 'waddle' :rofl: OH thinks it's hilarious.. I just feel like I have something in my foof :blush::haha:


----------



## moggymay

Very true about BH's Yas, good to know that stairs will make real ones keep coming too :thumbup:

All so bizarre as Mogster didnt engage til just before the birth.....what is Moglet tryting to say? Not sure how long they can stay down there but its deffo more uncomfortable to sleep - hence having caught up on BnB by this early hour :dohh:

MW at 945 then should be off to playgroup with Mogster, havent really thought through what happens if it is still high so gonna assume the best and worry about the other if and when - just dont want to leave my boy and more than absolutely necessary :cry: Already dreading being kept in once bubs arrives


----------



## Jetters

Aww Moggy... :hugs: stressful times! Keep us updated- i'll be thinking of you :)

After sleeping till 10am every day for the last 5 months, AND napping daily, i've spent the past week waking around 530 and not sleeping in the day... am tired but can't sleep... think my body is trying to prepare me for sleep deprivation or something?


----------



## moggymay

Yas I feel that pain - was up 3am til 530am then finally dropped off only to be woken by nextdoors car (more like tractor) at 630am :dohh: No chance of a nap here, mogster runs on duracell!

Need to head off to MW in just under an hour so beds stripped and in machine, 1 tog duvet going on next - thank goodness for Cbeebies! Should have done this yesterday whilst Mogster was at school but had other stuff to do like peeing every 5 minutes!


----------



## penguin77

Yas - :hugs: hope you get some nap time today hun.

Moggy - Good luck and try not to worry...i'm also stressing about being in hospital and leaving Jac too.....but it'll be all worth it in the end whenever it happens. :hugs:

31 weeks today......:happydance::happydance: cant belive time is flying by so quick...

xx


----------



## Jetters

My bestest friend had her 12 week scan today... FINALLY!!!.. and just sent me the photo... :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: I am so so so happy!!! :D




Congrats on 31 weeks Claire!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Moggy the cake sounds amazing. Can't wait to see the pics of your handy work! I have no idea about BPs. Mine is apparently very low but I had to be told that. How did it go at the MW's today?

Yas, I struggle to walk as it is due to my big swollen feet, hurty hips and shortness of breath! I have no idea how I'll cope when the head engages especially as I have a 15 min walk to and from work (more like 30 mins now!!)! At least you know things will be happening in a reasonable amount of time. It must be exciting! 

Happy 31 weeks Claire!

We've just found out that our local hospital is temporarily shutting down their birthing suite until November. They've already shut the labour ward. They are sending everyone to a hospital which is between 40 mins - 1 hour away. We were planning to go to the other hospital anyway but liked the idea of having one nearby just in-case. Stupid cuts.

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Argh look at you all getting engaged lol - I don't know if I am or not I put off my midwife appointment until the coming Monday so who knows!

Just a quickie as am not at home still, I will be back Weds eve I should think after the funeral etc over in Manchester.

Time really is flying fellow dimplies........sometimes I forget amidst all the chatting on here we will actually have babies at the end of this :haha:

Just popped on to send hugs :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Yas - Thanks hun. Scan pics are the best :cloud9:

Ann - Thanks hun. Gutted about the backup hospital. At least you did pick the other one...would ahve been more of a heartbreak if you picked the one thats closing. :hugs:

Moggy's BP has come down so she's very relieved to say the least. She went to tumble some tots :haha: after her apptmt so thats why she hasnt been on. Next MW is monday.

Moggy - Glad all was ok for you hun. I acually left work at 10am this morning...felt like crap and a headache since yesterday afternoon. Probbaly down to all work stress and being tired..... Felt better after an hour or so at home so went sneakily to a garage while hubbys mum looked after Jac :blush:. Think we've decided on the car.....double buggy fits in the boot with space to spare. So i think it'll be a Focus Estate. Checking out insurance and tax stuff this afto and will take it for a run at the end of the week and see from there. At least we now have somethign in sight :thumbup:
Head feels rubbish again now though. Luckily i have MW apptmt on friday so will get BP checked then. So happy that your BP had come down :hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

:hi: everyone

BP down to more respectable level, am on at least weekly appts from now on :oops: Next appt is monday then we will go from there....sorry to have worried you all, nice to know you were worried though IYKWIM just shows the bond we are all forging.

Head feels like its about to fall out - TMI - walked Mogster down to Waitrose on his trike and to return his library books, its normally a 5 min walk tops - took nearly 15 to get home eeeeek! 

Great news on deciding on the car, will be a relief from your mind I know. Hope the insurance etc looks good and the car you find is the colour you want :thumbup:

F&C - Shame about local hospital, why do they do it at such short notice? Surely if mat unit is closing they should have to give plenty notice? Good news though that the one you were going to go to anyway is still open, you dont need back up as you can alway call 999 and they will give you a mobile ambulance and hopefully a fit paramedic to help you hold the gas and air :haha: distract you from shouting at OH and you'll be sorted in no time

P&F - :hugs: hope all goes smoothly tomorrow, will be thinking of you :hugs:

:hi: everyone else, will be back later for catch up and the news :icecream:


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone!

Phew Moggy - thats good news :thumbup:. Weekly appointments won't be too bad - not may weeks left! :happydance: My usual dog walk is taking longer and longer, I think I'm going to have to find us a shorter route!

Claire - great news on the car front, hope you're feeling a little less stressed about it. Well done for coming home from work, hope the headache is feeling better now you're at home.

Ann - how annoying, can't believe they wouldn't give people more notice?!

Lia - big hugs for tomorrow, I really hope it all goes as well as it possibly can, I hope the sun shines for you all.

Hi everyone else!

Midwife went well today, baby is unusually low (and head down - phew) for 31 weeks, but I did tell her that its a squirmy one and I'm pretty sure that it was transverse yesterday:haha:, so I doubt it will stay head down all the way through (but at least it knows how to get into the right position!!).


----------



## Fish&Chips

Claire I can vouch for Focus Estates. I loved mine. It was so easy to drive and park. Hope your head is feeling better now.

P&F I know what you mean.. I forget too that we're all having babies!! lol Will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Moggy that's great that your BP has gone down. Apparently the unit is closing on the 1st August so they think 1 month is enough notice to all pregnant women. Thanks for the advice re the ambulance. I will have to keep that in mind just in-case.

Mrsmils, I think my baby keeps turning as well.. although having said that most of his kicks have been in the same place for the last week or two so maybe he's now settled.


----------



## penguin77

Lia - Hope all goes as well as it can tomorrow...will be thinking of you :hugs:

Moggy - I know how you feel on walks.....takes me an extra 5 minutes to walk from tesco and as its a slight inlcine on the way back we have a pit stop and a breather too :haha:

Lydia - Thanks hun...happy 31 weeks :happydance::happydance: I also have a very squirmy one...i think mine is on a rollercoster in there last few days :haha:

Ann - Glad to hear that the focus estate is a good choice. Ive checked insurance, tax..etc and all looks good...and hes offered a really good price part ex too. :thumbup:

Feeling a bit better this evening...it seems to come in waves though...feel good for a bit and then rubbish again.
Jac is in bed so having tea now...a very healthy southern fired chicked wings and pieces......:blush: oh and will have strawberries and cream for pud....had to buy some in tesco.......


xxx


----------



## Piperette

Evening all,

Sorry, but my head is a bit :wacko:, so I can't remember everyone's posts, which I have only just read.

Some news from us too. It looks like we will be moving towards the end of next month. Not too far, only about 15 miles away, but closer to OH's work, so he gets home quicker. :thumbup: Really looking forward to it and making the new house our home.

LO is still transverse, I think. The kicks, the pain (which I have now found out is called Rib Flare) are still suggesting it. I am doing some exercises to encourage him to move, but I don't know. He just seems really comfy, where he is.

:hugs: to everyone.


----------



## penguin77

Pip - How exciting.. new home new baby awwww.....:hugs:

I moved up a box today :happydance::happydance: and you lydia 

Moggy- I think you move tot he last box tomorrow.....defo exciting :thumbup:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Congrats on boxmove ladies :thumbup:

Have you got new place sorted already Pip? Any pics?

I think I move up a box tomorrow too - last month phew! Mogster was exactly the month ahead of EDD so maybe Moglet will stay and cook longer than his bro :cloud9: Just cant wait to meet him now!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow last box Moggy! Agghh! Congrats on moving up a box Claire.

Pip that's very exciting! You'll have such fun doing up the nursery!


----------



## costgang

hi everyone, can u believe we are almost at the end!!!! had mw 2day,she said im measuring at 38,whoops,she not gonna do anthing thou coz im already going to hospital


----------



## Jetters

Hi costgang :waves: big bubba!!!


----------



## penguin77

Ann - Thanks hun :hugs:

Costgang - wow.....i wouldnt be too alared as it is the size of your uterus and not necessarily the baby size. Has your other children been big at birth?

Moggy - Happy last box :happydance::happydance:

Went back to work today...but i only work 1/2 a day on thursdays so im off till Monday now :happydance:

Have MW apptmt in the morning and i also get to see the consultant for part of it too. Will discuss birth options. My choice is a c-section as i dont want to go through the same again as i did with Jac...they'll tell me it wont be the same this time...but they cant guarantee that i'll have a normal labour that wont end in a csection anyway. So for my sanity i want a csection. Lets see how it goes tomorrow :hugs: Some of you may not agree on my choice but i feel really strongly about this...ive considered our family, myself, statistics and all sorts and this is what ive come up with.

xxx


----------



## moggymay

Claire go for what YOU want - its your birth. I wont have students - I know its daft as they have to learn but I wont be a guinea pig - just how I feel so dont worry about being blunt about what you want. Go for your choice!

:hi: all - not had AD for 2 days now :wacko:


----------



## MrsMils

Claire - it is completely your choice, only you know what is best for you and nobody should judge you on that. PLEASE don't waste another moment worrying about what other people think :hugs: And YAY to us moving up a box!

Congrats on last box Moggy!

Hi everyone! :hi:

Yas - you ok, saw on fb that you'd had a bump on the bus. Hope baby is still wriggly and you're putting your feet up :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMils

Me too on the AD front Moggy, however... I've decided to see what frozen AD tastes like, so I'm about to make some and put a bit in the freezer, I keep thinking about it, I'm hoping it tastes as good as I'm imagining!!!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Moggy - so glad BP is back and weekly appointments won't be so bad this late on I guess.....:haha: and woop woop for the last box OMG!

Pip moving as well that is exciting :thumbup: and will be lovely OH more time at home!

Costgang - hope bubs isn't too big :haha:

Claire - only you can make the right decision for you to be fair, and I'm sure it's not one you've taken lightly so you do what you are happy with :hugs:

Lydia - frozen AD???????????????????????????????

Have I caught up on everything??? Yas how are you doing?? :flower:

As for me, I am now back after a couple of days staying with DHs nan and then the funeral yesterday. Oh my word it was so nice, if that can ever be said about a funeral. Hope you don't mind me rambling on here......
Obv yesterday it was hard and seeing my nan bury her son, well she was in pieces. But today I can look on it so positively......... family all met up and travelled down together, and the crematorium was already full..... there were so many people there it was so touching, I had no idea. His wife picked a really upbeat song to be played as well which made me think of happy memories with him. And we heard that in terms of his organs which he donated, so far his liver has gone to help two different people, and that 3 of his heart valves (the valves alone!) have gone to help *3 babies*.....how magical is that? So I feel like it was a good send off that he would have been really pleased with......IYKWIM? Thank you for all of your well wishes :hugs:

Big hello to your wriggly babies as well - mine is in a frenzy I don't think he likes my driving lessons.......lol.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck at the appointment tomorrow Claire. Hope they agree on the C Section. It's totally your call hun.. nobody should or will judge you.

Moggy you sound like your at an aa meeting!! My name is Moggy and I haven't had AD for 2 days now... lol

Oohh Mrs Mils, let me know if it's any good frozen!

P&F glad it went well. What a good thing he did being an organ donar. He has saved so many lives. 

We think we've picked a name but are a bit worried about what people will think. I'll mention it on here as it's a closed group so let me know if you think people will think we are massive Royalists!!! We like Harry William x


----------



## penguin77

Thanks for your support ladies...you lot are fab :hugs::hugs:

I havent had AD for over a week now.....how good am i.....but i was thinking about it earlier so i might make some later :blush:

Lia - Glad all went ok with the funeral.....looking at the positive side is deffo the way to go hun :hugs: Me and hubby also strongly believe in organ donation...it should be opt out rather having to opt in ...dont you think :shrug: Its wonderful that he's made a difference to 5 lives....that is just amazing :thumbup:

xx


----------



## penguin77

Ann - Thanks hun :hugs: I also really like the name.....especially William as it's my nephews name :winkwink:

We still havent agreed on a name.....hubby did start looking at our book the other day but only got 1/4 way through...there's a few we both like for both sexes but not actually picked one. We have a welsh name book and Ben is in there and we both like it.....its not really welsh though ....it would be Ben and not Benjamin. Then again Jac isnt really welsh either....it's 'welshified' version of Jack iykwim :haha: So possibly Ben is an option with a proper welsh middle name...who knows. Jac's middle name is Ynyr......which means honour in welsh.


xxx


----------



## MrsMils

Girls - its good!!!!! :happydance: I left it in the freezer for just over an hour, it could have done with about half an hour more I think, but it was YUMMY!!!! It might just be because I love eating/biting anything frozen at the moment, but it was mmm mmm mmmmmm!!!:cloud9:

Lia - I'm so pleased it went well yesterday :hugs:. How amazing to have helped so many people with organ donation, something so wonderful to have come out of such sadness. I agree with Claire, it should definitely be opt out rather than in :thumbup:

Ann - Harry William is just gorgeous!:happydance: Harry is great as I don't think it can be shortened to anything in particular.

Claire - Ben is also a lovely name, what Welsh middle names are you thinking? I love the sound of proper Welsh names (once someone has pronounced them for me!).

Costgang - blimey! Hope bubs isn't too big!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I love the name Ben but one of my dh's close mates is called that so it got vetoed! 

Thanks ladies! So you don't think we sound like we are obsessed with the royals then? William was both my dh's grandfather's name and my grandfather's middle name so we really want to use it and Harry is the only name we both like and agree on! xx


----------



## costgang

ive got a ben:kiss:


----------



## moggymay

Ben is on our list too :thumbup:

Friend of ours has a Harry and he gets called Haribo cos when she was preggers she had a thing for the fizzy strawberries they do! Only Haribo to her and clsoe family though so he will no doubt grow out of it soon, he is gorgeous and all blond curls!

FYI looking at my calendar for boys names for july birthdays we have.....

David
Jasper
Jacob
Samuel
Ieuan
Bailey
Frederick
Heath
Innes
Beren

Our shortlist is down to Joseph, Jacob, Jack, Zac (in longer format) Benjamin and Thomas. Its all so hard as we had Mogster named until he was born and the name didnt suit!

Most pregnant have ever been today and had rough night of nauseau and spacedness with BH's :cry: Tired now and my little duracell bunny is off and running!


----------



## moggymay

might try the frozen AD later......


----------



## Jetters

Also had bad night of sickness and BHs :( poor us Moggy :hugs: I got all confused looking at your names list... thinking, hmmm isn't her sons name on there already?! Then realised you were just offering names out there! :dohh:

Ann, I REALLY like the name Harry! :D and it's not technically being all royal cos prince Harrys real name is Henry :rofl:


Our list currently stands at Jake, Jasper, and Kiarad. I have no favourite out of those three at all but the OH LOVES the iranian name, Kia, and will no doubt be pushing for that. My favourite that he vetoed was Zack!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yas and Moggy sorry you've been feeling a bit rubbish.

Thanks for the help with the names. I didn't realise that Prince Harry was actually a Henry!! I really liked Elliott but my dh has gone right off it. He really likes Alexander but my colleague at work always talks about his kid who has the same name so I associate the name with work.

I'm loving your shortlists! There are a few that we would like on there but friends kids have them already.


----------



## costgang

i wanted jasper, but im having a sophie, for this week any way.lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've gone up a box!!! That must mean Brigitte has as well!! whoop whoop!

Oh forgot to say my MW measured my fundal height today and said that according to the result the baby is currently measuring 4.12lbs!!! Yikes. Hopefully it's just a lot of water but I'll find out at my 32 week scan a week on Monday.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Love the name Harry William. I like both Harry and William but didn't feel we could have 'Harry Harness' especially in yorkshire where he would be 'arry 'arness lol.........

And as for William, well with a surname like Harness I find we have to be careful anyway and thought people might chuckle at a Willy Harness....teehee....:haha: I didn't make the royal connection to be honest, though maybe I'm dim :haha:

Benjamin was one of our front runners, until my dad spoilt it! He pointed out Ben Harness over here might sound quite like..........Bananas.....haha....:haha:

So we are still on Finlay as the only name DH likes. I did like Jacob but DH said no to basically anything I suggested :dohh:

Hope you are feeling better soon Moggy and Yas - I am sooooo shattered I did not sleep at all yesterday and hips are knackered after driving lesson too........boo!


----------



## Fish&Chips

LOL P&F!! Yep Willy Harness is probably not a great idea! Glad you all like the names. It's so exciting having one picked out now!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh and Finlay is a lovely name!


----------



## Jetters

:rofl: willy harness!!!


----------



## MrsMils

Whoop for the box move Ann and Brig! :happydance:

Ann - do you get a 32 week scan? How exciting! I wish I was having another, I can't wait to see the baby again!

I'm also loving all of the name lists! DH and I really need to get our thinking caps on, we've had a few names on a shortlist for a while, but I really feel like I need some more options!! Yas - Jasper was one of our faves, but then DH's cousin named his dog Jasper :growlmad: and we see them quite a bit as they are the same age as us, so thats put a stop to that, but Kiarad is my favourite too. Front runner for boys at the moment is Walter, but we also like George and Alexander. Girls - Alice, Edith or Minnie (last two are family names) - thoughts? :shrug:

Hope your hips feel better Lia, I used to get really achey after driving lessons, I think its because you're so tense for so long! Being pregnant isn't going to help that either!!

Moggy and Yas - hope you're feeling a bit better :hugs:


----------



## MrsMils

Oh - and DH also now likes Sidney?

Willy Harness is brilliant - I think if we had that option DH would be tempted to do that just to be able to constantly giggle about it!


----------



## penguin77

Hello......:flower:

Willy Harness :rofl::rofl:

Yas/Moggy - Hope you feel better today huns :hugs:

Both me and hubby like ben but every welsh middle name sounds odd with it.....:shrug: so i think its off our list.

Faves so far.....
Ana Lois
Lois Erin
Mari Lois
Efa 
Nel
..
Owain Sion
Sion Amlyn
Noa Llyr
Ben Dover (only joking....LOL)

Car is sorted finally......had a good drive today..the one we wanted didnt feel as good and the brakes and steering felt wobbly...so we opted for the younger model with less milage...more expensive but better in the long run. Will get it week today :happydance:

Consultant apptmt went ok....basically said its my decision and they'll support me either way...i suppose more so with my previous experience. She still gave me aleaflet on VBAC though :haha:... cheeky lol.....i'll get a csection booking date when i see her again at 35.5 weeks. Everything else was all good :thumbup: So all in all the week has tured out a lot better than it started :thumbup:

Happy weekend ladies :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

LOVE those names Claire! Am just having a panic about car seats and Ford Focus'. Have read on another forum that the seatbelts aren't long enough, although you can buy a base which the seat belt will go around if you don't have an isofix. Am looking in to it now.


----------



## penguin77

Fish&Chips said:


> LOVE those names Claire! Am just having a panic about car seats and Ford Focus'. Have read on another forum that the seatbelts aren't long enough, although you can buy a base which the seat belt will go around if you don't have an isofix. Am looking in to it now.

So am i :haha: I forgot to check that it had isofix points...presume they were standard :dohh: But ford had them as optional up until sept 2007...so even though they were free you had to ask for them to be put in before then. OUr car was registered June 2007. I phoned up the garage 20 mins ago and he's going to check for me........you can always get seatbelt extensions...but i already have the isofix base as its soooo much easier. I think you can add them retrospectively but might cost around £40.....will see when he calls back....

tick tock......

xxx


xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

FX Claire. Think we might get the base anyway. I didn't know you could use a base if you didn't have isofix which we don't. How stupid is it that you had to request them before 2007!!!


----------



## moggymay

isofix worth it if you can get it :thumbup: much easier for seat fixing, also you know bubs is anchored to the carseat and the carseat anchored to the car, saying that I think its more important when they are in the forward facing seat to have that IYKWIM


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yeh wish we had it. Hey ho.


----------



## penguin77

Fish&Chips said:


> FX Claire. Think we might get the base anyway. I didn't know you could use a base if you didn't have isofix which we don't. How stupid is it that you had to request them before 2007!!!

I only knew as my first car seat was a M&P one which i got 2nd hand froma friend at work...and i also had the non isofix base. Isofix is so much easier though.
I suppose it was Fords way of saving cash if they made it 'optional' ...he still hasnt phoned back so i bet he's might be scrambling to sort soemthing out and thye are not installed ...... only time will tell.
xx


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> isofix worth it if you can get it :thumbup: much easier for seat fixing, also you know bubs is anchored to the carseat and the carseat anchored to the car, saying that I think its more important when they are in the forward facing seat to have that IYKWIM

Ikwym but i think the seatbelt hold is more secure forward facing though.......we have a cheaper britax prince in one car and the maxicosi axiss in the other and both are rock solid and seatbelt secured. :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Jetters

Mrs Mils I love Alice and George! My friend just called her babba George though. :D

Another vote for a base here if the car doesn't have isofix, so much less stress and they resell well on ebay too :) oooh btw Claire we finally fitted the car seat in Garrys car last week and it's fab! Thanks again :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Jetters said:


> Another vote for a base here if the car doesn't have isofix, so much less stress and they resell well on ebay too :) oooh btw Claire we finally fitted the car seat in Garrys car last week and it's fab! Thanks again :hugs:

Am so glad you're happy with it :hugs:

xx


----------



## penguin77

Well ....the car deosnt have the isofix points ...but the main housing must be there as i can buy the kit from ford for £16. Dont know how much it'll cost to fit them as servicing had gone home when i phoned....will phone in the morning and see what they say. If tits too expensive i'll buy the kit and go somewhere else to fit them.

So i have a solution either way :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Jetters

Great news, hope it's not too expensive :D


----------



## Fish&Chips

Great news! x


----------



## penguin77

Just had some AD with sliced bananas and some crumbled mint aero :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: sonds horrible but it was yummmmmmmy :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## MrsMils

penguin77 said:


> Just had some AD with sliced bananas and some crumbled mint aero :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: sonds horrible but it was yummmmmmmy :thumbup:
> 
> xxx

Yummy yummy yummy!!!

Great news that you can fit the isofix in. I've ordered a base - I think its the only way I'm going to stay sane with a three-door car!!

Indian for supper, DH hoping to be home early. Then I've got a 'custard yum yum' for pud - mmmm..... 

Tomorrow I'm going to embark on washing the baby clothes and bedding etc, otherwise I'm really never going to get around to it!


----------



## penguin77

Lydia - The base does help a lot...especially an isofix one. Indian...yummy....i love indian and its hubby fave takeaway:thumbup:

I was a bit keen and did the washing anout 6 weeks ago :blush: Maybe i need to do them again LOL

xx


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

Have missed you all so much! I can now properly catch up as I am on my 2nd day of my 4 day weekend!!:happydance: It's so nice to have a bit of a break. And then when I go back to work on Monday I only work Mon-Thur for the summer...I'm thinking having 3 day weekends the whole summer will make it fly by! I HOPE!!

So let's make sure I don't miss anything!

Claire: i don't blame you one bit for deciding to have a planned C-section...I think that would make me feel much more calm then being in labout for hours and hours and all of a sudden being rushed for an emergency C-section.:nope: I think that has to be my greatest fear about childbirth...I don't know if any of you follow SarahMelissa's pregnancy journal on BnB...but anyway, she had her baby a couple of weeks ago and that's exactly what happened...she was in labour for something like 18 hours I think and all of a sudden everything turned badly and she was rushed to the operating room.:cry: Mom and baby are doing just fine...but like I said...that's my worst fear.:shrug:

Lia: Happy to hear the funeral was nice. Those gatherings are always hard...but it's nice to have the time to chat about the good memories. and I cannot believe his organs have already helped 5 people!!! WOW!! very special!

OK I have to say that I am loving all the talk of names!!! SOOOO exciting!!:happydance: now I will put my two cents in! lol

Ann: I LOVE Harry William! 

Claire: Loving the name Ben too bad nothing fits with it!? I Love Ana Lois for a girl...but I'm afraid I can't comment on the boy names as I'm not sure how to pronounce most of them.

Moggy: Your shortlist is fantastic as well! I love them all but my very favourites are Jacob and Zac I think.

Yas: I vote Jake! ( even though you didn't ask for my opinion! :haha:)

Lia: Ben Harness = Bananas :rofl::rofl::rofl: I had to fake a british accent to understand what that was all about...but once I said it outloud I couldn't stop laughing!!! Ahhhh!:haha: Sometimes I forget you ladies are in the UK! But I LOVE Finlay! It actually came up when we were discussing boy names!

Lydia: I amd REALLY liking Alexander, Alice and Sidney!!:thumbup:

Well a little update on me! Yesterday was Canada Day so DH and I had the day off (well I have 4 days off but he works today and tomorrow:growlmad:) Anyway, to celebrate and pass the time we decided to paint a Canadian flag on my belly!! I will attach a picture for those of you who haven't seen it on FB. It was quite fun!! and DH did a great job given he's not very artistic!:haha: (Don't mind all the stretch marks) Last night we went and saw some fireworks at the main waterfront/city beach.
This morning I went to the salon and got my hair cut and coloured!!! It was sooo nice!! It was the first time I coloured my hair since December 11th!! You should have seen the nasty regrowth! If I have time I will post a before and after picture later. Anyway, not my hair has great layers and a nice chocolaty brown colour all over instead of just my roots!:haha:
Tomorrow morning I am off to the beach with some friends and their little girls!! And that's about it!!

Hope you ladies have a great weekend!

OH and :happydance::happydance::happydance: for moving up a box!!!

xo
 



Attached Files:







CIMG4369.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moggymay

Claire I have a book with some welsh names in, we will find a name to fit with Ben if you want one...? Much easier to offer others names than name your own i think :wacko:

MrsM - made up choc AD to put in freezer then decided to add more milk and have as a pint of milkshake instead - YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Result - solution to cankles seems to be more water! Downside is even more peeing :dohh:


----------



## penguin77

Brig - The canadian flag is fab.... I love it :thumbup::thumbup:
I have 3.5 day weekends and love it...i have the right balance of work and home time....otherwise work would have been too much with having Jac too. Still looking forward to going on leave though and not going in at all :haha:
Try not to worry about the labour and what will happen hun. Everything turned out ok for me..... i just dont want the same events again iykwim. For me now it's just getting our baby here safe with the least amount of stress possible. Having a natural birth would have been the best but having had a csection....its not the be all end all....its holding that precious bundle in your arms :cloud9::cloud9:

xxx


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> Claire I have a book with some welsh names in, we will find a name to fit with Ben if you want one...? Much easier to offer others names than name your own i think :wacko:
> 
> MrsM - made up choc AD to put in freezer then decided to add more milk and have as a pint of milkshake instead - YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Result - solution to cankles seems to be more water! Downside is even more peeing :dohh:

Go ahead...i think you're right....i always like the names that have already been taken by family and friends too :dohh:

Mmmm...i would love a banana milkshake now......

I'm constantly thirsty these days.....so i pee constantly. But i try to limit what i drink after 8-9pm so i dont get up too much at night. I'm doing well and getting up only once most nights still :winkwink:

xx


----------



## penguin77

Just found my birth story...it's not very well written though...i blame i on post baby brain mush!! :haha:

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...oducing-jac-ynyr-jones-29-04-09-due-date.html

xx


----------



## MrsMils

He was such a cute teeny baby Claire!! I can completely understand why you'd want to just opt for a c-section this time, all of that pain and stress, only to have to have a c-section anyway. My friend has just had a similar birth, she had 40 odd hours of labour and then the baby got stuck (back to back and cord around her neck) at 8cms, so they did a section. This was 4 weeks ago, she showed me her scar yesterday - its amazing, so neat and not at all red, she said the pain hasn't been too bad either. She's also been signed off to drive, which I think has helped morale.

Oooh - AD milkshake, now THAT appeals! :blush: Don't think I can justify that after my yum yum though. DH still hasn't eaten his and its sat on the arm of his chair, taunting me. Maybe I'll quickly scoff it when he goes to get some wine or something and then just say that the dog took it??!! :haha: (He adores the dog, who can do no wrong, and would just laugh at that!).

I'm drinking lots too, my latest thing is to freeze a bottle of water or diluted squash, take it out before bedtime and then in the middle of the night its still cold :cloud9:

Loving the Maple Leaf Brig!! :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBird

What a story Claire!! And what a precious little man!!
I can't wait to see how all of our birth stories will turn out!

xo


----------



## MrsMils

Morning all! I can't believe this weather, its already so warm here and its not 8am yet. At least all of this sunshine means its perfectly acceptable to continue wearing flipflops, putting socks on actually hurts now because my stomach gets so squished inside bending over! (Trying to be positive about being preggers in the summer!).

Brig - where are the before and after piccies? I want to see new hair!!


----------



## moggymay

having read your birth story can see exactly how and why you have come to the decision about Penguino's birth. I would decide the same after that experience.

Isnt it amazing that given we are all going through the same thing the experiences individually are so different - except the AD addiction that is :haha:

Have a lovely day all, sunny here and carnival day for us :happydance:


----------



## Jetters

Just read your story Claire, and it got to me, my hormones are crazzzzy! He was soooo teeny and gorgeous :) I deffo understand why you're choosing a c-sect after all that, xx


----------



## moggymay

Aberthol
Adda
Addolgar
Adwr
Aedd
Afal
Alawn
Albanwr
Alwin
Alwyn
Amathaon
Amerawdwr
Amhar
Amlawdd
Amren
Amynedd
Amyneddgar
Anarawd
Andras
Andreas
Anfri
Angawdd
*Anghrist*
Angor
Anwas
Anwell
Anwil
Anwill
Anwir
Anwyl
Anwyll
Anynnawg
Anyon
ApEvan
ApHarry
ApHowell
ApMaddock
ApOwen
ApRhys
ApRoderick
Ardwyad
ArgIwydd
Arian
Arthur
Arthwr
Arval
Arvel
Arvil
Avaon
*Awstin*
Badan
Badden
Baddon
Baeddan
Baeddan
Banys
Barris
Beda
Bedwyr
Bedyw
BeliMawr
Bendigeidfran
Berth
Berwyn
Bevan
Beven
Bevin
Bevyn
Blathaon
Bleidd
Bowen
Brac
Brac
Brad
Bradwen
Bradwr
Braen
Bran
Brathach
Brian
Broderick
Brynn
Brys
BwIch
Cadarn
Cadawg
Caddoc
Caddock
Cade
Cadel
Cadell
*Cadellin*
Caden
Cadman
Cadmon
Cadwallen
Cadwgawn
Cadwr
Cadwy
Cadyryeith
Caerau
CaerLlion
Cai
Cain
Calcas
CaledvwIch
Camedyr
Cant
Caradawg
Caradoc
Caradoc
Caradog
Carey
Carne
Cary
Cas
Casnar
Cass
Cassian
Cassidy
Casswallawn
Caswallon
Cawrdav
Cedric
Cedrick
Cedrik
Ceithin
CIyde
CIywd
Clud
Clust
Cnychwr
Coch
Coed
Conway
Conway
Conyn
Craddock
Cradoe
Crist
Cubert
Culhwch
Culvanawd
Custenhin
Cymry
Cynbal
Cynbel
Cystennin
Dafydd
Dafydd
Dai
Dalldav
Daned
Daryn
Davies
Davis
Davyn
Delwin
Delwyn
Deverell
*Deverril*
Dewey
Dewey
Dewi
Dewitt
Digon
Dilan
Dillie
Dillon
Dillus
Dirrnyg
Donne
Dover
Drem
Dremidydd
Drew
Druce
Drudwas
Druson
Drych
Drystan
Dryw
Drywsone
Duach
Dylan
Dyllan
Dyllon
Dyvynarth
Dyvyr
Dywel
Earwin
Earwine
Edern
Edmyg
Eiddoel
Eiladar
Einian
Einion
Elphin
Emhyr
EmIyn
Emlyn
Emrys
Erbin
ErcwIff
Ergyryad
Eriyn
Ermid
Erwin
Erwyn
Eryi
Eudav
Eus
Evan
Evan
Evann
Evin
Evon
Evrawg
Evyn
Fane
Fercos
Fferyll
Fflergant
Fflewdwr
Ffodor
Ffowc
Floyd
Fnam
Fychan
Fyrsil
Gaius 
Garanhon
Garanwyn
Gareth
Gareth 
Garnoc
Garnock
Garreth
Garwyli
Gavan
Gavan
Gavin
Gavin
Gavyn
Geraint
Gilbert
*Gilvaethwy*
GIyn
GIynn
Gleis
Glenn
Glew
Glinyeu
Gobrwy
Goreu
Gormant
Gorsedd
Govan
Govannon
Gower
Gowyr
Granwen
Greid
Griff
Griffen
*Griffeth*
Griffin
Griffith
Griffith
Grigor
Gruddyeu
Gruffen
Gruffin
Gruffudd
Gruffyn
*Grufydd*
Gryphin
Gryphon
Gusg
Gwakhmai
Gwalchmei
Gwalhaved
Gwallawg
Gwallter
Gwarthegydd
Gwawl
Gwayne
Gweir
Gwendelyn
Gwenwynwyn
Gwern
Gwernach
Gwevyl
Gwilenhin
Gwilym
Gwitart
Gwrddywal
Gwres
Gwyddawg
Gwydion
Gwydre
Gwydyon
Gwyn
Gwyngad
Gwynn
Gwyr
Gwystyl
Gwythyr
Hael
Heilyn
HenBeddestyr
HenWas
HenWyneb
Howel
Howell
Howell 
Hu
Huabwy
Huarwar
Hueil
Huey
Hugh
Hughie
Huw
Hydd
Iago
Iau
*Iddawg*
Iddig
Ioan
Iona
Iorwerth
Iustig
Iwan
Jesstin
Jestin
Jeston
Kai
Kay
Kei
Keith
Kelli
Kelyn
ken
Kendric
Kendrick
Kendrik
Kendrix
Kenn
Kenrick
Kenrik
Kent
Kent 
Kenyon
Kevyn
Kian
Kilydd
Kim
Kimball
Kimble
Kyledyr
Kynan
KyndMryn
Kynedyr
*Kynlas*
Kynon
Kynwal
Kynwyl
Kywrkh
Lew
*Lewellyn*
Llacheu
Llara
Llassar
Llawr
Llevelys
LlewelIyn
Llewellyn
Llewellyn
Llewelyn
Lloyd
Lloyd 
Lludd
Llundein
Llwybyr
Llwyd
Llwydeu
Llwyr
Llyn
Llyr
Llyweilun
Luc
Lug
Mabon
Mabsant
Macsen
Madawc
*Madawg*
Maddoc
Maddock
Maddock 
Maddockson
Maddocson
Maddog
Maddox
Madoc
Madog
Mael
Maelgwyn
Maelwys
Mallolwch
Manawydan
March
Mathias
Mawrth
Medyr
Meilyg
Menw
Mercher
Meredith
Meredydd
Meridith
Merlin
Merlyn
Merrick
Mervin
Mervyn
Merwyn
Meurig
Mihangel
Mil
Moesen
Morcan
Morcar
Mordwywr
Moren
Morgan
Morgannwg
Morgen
Morthwyl
Morvran
Myrddin
Myrick
Naw
Neb
Neifion
Nerth
Nerthach
Neued
NewIyn
Newlin
NewyddIlyn
Nissyen
Nynnyaw
Odgar
Ofydd
Ol
Olwydd
Ondyaw
Oswallt
Owain
Owein
Owen
Owin
Owyn
Owynn
Padrig
Pany
Pedr
Peissawg
Pembroke
PenIlyn
Penn
Penvro
Peredur
Perry
Plys
Powell
Preece
Price
Pryce
Pryderi
*Prydwen*
Puw
Pwyll
Pyrs
Reece
Rees
Reese
Ren
Renfrew
Rheged
Rhett
Rhett
Rhinffrew
Rhioganedd
Rhisiart
Rhobert
Rhun
Rhuvawn
Rhyawdd
Rhychdir
Rhyd
*Rhys*
Rice
Romney
Romney
Rumenea
*Ryn*
Sadwm
Saer
Saith
Sayer
Sayers
Sayre
Sayres
Seith
Sel
Selyf
Selyv
Siarl
Siawn
Siencyn
Sinnoch
Sion
Sior
Steffan
Steffen
Steffon
Sugyn
Sulyen
Syvwkh
Tad
Tadd
Taffy
Taliesin
Taliesin
Taliesin
Talyessin
Taren
Tarran
Tarrant
Taryn
Teithi
Teregud
Tewdwr
Timotheus
Tomos
Trahaym
Trahern
Tramaine
Traveon
Travion
Travon
Tremain
Tremaine
Tremayne
Tremen
Trent
Trevan
Trevelian
Trevelian
Trevelyan
Treven
Trevian
Trevion
Trevls
Trevonn
Trevor
Trevyn
Tringad
Tristan
Tristram
Tristram
Tristyn
Trynt
Trynt
Trystan
Tudor
Tudor
Twm
Twrgadarn
Tywysog
Uchdryd
Vaddon
Vaughan
Vaughn
Vonn
*Vontell*
Vychan
Wadu
Waljan
Winn
Wmffre
Wren
Wyn
Wynn
Yale
*Ysberin *

Have highlighted ones OH and I thought went with Ben and surname but there some funky names in there - not sure how you pronounce some so.....?

Im currently torn, love Jacob but hate Jake and still liking Jack too and Benjamin...? What to do what to do....I know go play trains with mogster :thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

I looked at welsh names for you too Claire, but I have no idea how to pronounce things so am not much use to you!!

Well some of you might have seen that I sold my Pink Lining changing bag... I wanted it for SO long, got it, and just didn't love it- while it was gorgeous, it just wasn't very *me* iykwim? I ummmed and aaaahed and decided to sell and buy another after I bought my pram since it definitely clashed anyway, and i'm really glad that I did- I bought this one: https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250642307728&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT and it's just arrived and I LOVE IT!!!!! It's soooooooooo me and i'm so happy with it :headspin:


----------



## MrsMils

Ooooh - pretty! Do I see that you can put piccies in the flap?! Wowee! :happydance: I think I'm going to need a second changing bag for longer days out/when we go to parents etc, hoping to make it a little more masculine so DH can carry it without wincing too much! (plus, mine is more like a handbag for me!!!!:blush:).

Loving the names, but like Yas, I have no idea how to pronounce a lot of them! I love Benjamin too Moggy. Jacob is lovely, but like you say, its bound to be shortened to Jake, which would be very irritating if you don't like Jake as much. My nephew is called Jack, so I'm biased towards that! (His brother is called Arthur, which I also LOVE!).

Just sorted out all of the newborn clothes/towels/blankets etc for washing - oh my goodness, I have SO many!!! Two loads worth, its a good job I've gone light/neutral on most things so far, so they can nearly all go in together, the few coloured things can go in with my washing. Do I just do a normal non-bio wash?:shrug:


----------



## penguin77

Hey.....thanks for al your support...it really means so much to me :hugs::hugs:

Moggy - I like a 2 of the names you picked...:blush: Some are just too plain old weird and complicated for us. Llewelyn and Rhys i like...but one of my friends has a boy called Rhys so i might use as a middle name but not first name..... but i think Ben Llewelyn Jones is really nice....will add that to the list. ( I think its spelled differently on your book though) thanks hun ...oh will have to run it by hubby though :haha:
Isnt it weird both of liking Jack and Ben...written differently though. Great minds think alike :winkwink: I love Jacob too (and Jake) :thumbup:


Yas - I've sort of fallen out of love with my bag too.....but it is really practical and does more than my old one so it does the job and im happy with it. I loooooove the one you've bought as a replacement though :thumbup:

Lydia - Love your avatar pic hun :thumbup:

Brig - We want pics,.....we want pics LOL

Spoken to garage this morning.....isofix kit on order and will fit next saturday. Will cost either £60 or £80 for part and fitting, depending if there's 1 or 2 sets in the kit .1 set is enough so am not bothered, but will ahve to pick a side if so.
Glad that is sorted :thumbup:
Sunny here...Jac is having a nap....hubby working...so nothing exciting going on. He'll finish approx 1pm so we'll go shopping. He's off tomorrow so i have to think of what we can do :wacko:


xxx


----------



## MrsMils

penguin77 said:


> Lydia - Love your avatar pic hun :thumbup:

Thanks! My sister is a wonderful photographer and snapped this the other day when we were chilling out in my Dad's garden, I though she was taking pics of her boys and had no idea she'd taken this, but I really like it! Her website (which she's about to change) is here 

She cannot wait to take baby pics as she regrets not taking enough with her boys. I don't think I can link you guys to her Flickr page as its private, but thats got all of her latest gorgeous ones on.

Ben Llewelyn Jones is LOVELY!! Great news about the car, definitely worth having it fitted, which side would you choose? Hope the shopping is fun shopping!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

Lydia I washed all of my baby stuff together, I just used colour catchers. I washed everything at 60 once, then did a normal wash on 50 with 1/2 the amount of detergent i'd usually use. Everything came out smelling gorgeous- gotta love Fairy! :)


My dad is bringing over the buggy today, and also everything else I ordered from Mothercare... which makes me completely sorted, not a thing left to buy or organise at all! Now I just need a baby to use all of this cute stuff :D 

I need to rearrange my bedroom to fit in the Amby hammock, but i'm going to wait until 38 weeks... I figured if he comes before then Garry can do it in ten minutes anyway so no point doing it any sooner and tripping over it when it's not in use.


----------



## Jetters

I also LOVE your avatar Lydia, I hadn't seen it till today, it's so cute!!! :cloud9: can't wait until we're all having bubbies and posting birth stories and piccies and stuff!!!

Moggy how you feeling today, any better??


----------



## moggymay

Claire ISOFIX kit should have an anchor point too....double check with the garage cos would be annoying to have the seat points but not the tether as some seats need it (its kind of like a seatbelt in the boot that a strap from the top of some of the forward facing seats uses to secure it more securely (think its called a top tether point :wacko:)

Feeling better today Yas but getting some painful moments and Moglet is much quieter yet still mobile, hoping it is cos hes getting ready to make an entrance - cant cope with another 6 weeks of this heat!

Had a lovely picnic lunch with OH and Mogster in the garden and theyre playing airplanes whilst I have a sit down then we are off to the carnival/music festival in the park near us. Usually chaotic but they have to turn music off at 9pm ansd usually the parkl is empty by 9.15 so all good for mogsters night sleep

Love the bag Yas - am boring as have a black P&T backpack and a grey loola changing bag, mogster has a timmy time backpack but since he doesnt wear nappies etc we dont need a big bag just enough for snacks for Mogster and nappies for Moglet then change of clothes each and drink for the BF mummy. We travel quite light as I find the underneath buggy bag area can hold a change of clothes if needs be so all I need in the bag is snacks, nappies, keys and purse :happydance: Guess its different if you use cloth nappies though as you cant bin the mucky ones. Ooh just thought have Mogsters potette to fit in too but that seems to fit easily wherever!


----------



## penguin77

Lydia - Wow...you'll get so many great photos when LO is here :thumbup: Going for rear drivers side i think. Live in a one way street so with logistics of 2 children i can get the infant carrier in the car quicker with isofix than getting Jac in...so makes sense for the new baby to be on the road side. Doesnt really make that much difference as we can park on both sides of the road but we live on the left...:wacko:

Yas - Enjoy playing with the bee :happydance:

Moggy - Hmm....dont think we have those tether thingys with the seat or golf though.....i dont think i can influence it to be honest as what comes with the kit is whats added. The most important is the seat anchor points for the infant carrier. Jac's forward facing seats in both cars are seatbelt only as we never take them out.....so sbouldnt be too much of an issue :shrug:
Thanks for the heads up though :hugs:

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Claire - glad you are sorted with both the car and the c-sec! And thank you for posting your story - it seems hard to believe we will all have one soon! Beautiful little man! And I love those names :flower: The AD combo also sounds lovely :haha:

Brig - your long weekend sounds lovely and I LOVE the tummy tattoo :haha: nice job!!!!!

And Lydia I love the pic! I am crashed out after friends visiting us today but it was lovely. My friend is 24 weeks preg and we have had a relatively lazy but pleasant day. My other friends from back home are coming up tomorrow and we are going to see Eclipse at the cinema, I am super excited.

Also heard from my nanna today - further organ donation updates, that the kidneys have gone to two ladies in their sixties, who have been on dialysis for about 4 years, and one has just been made a grandma so was really pleased to finally get a kidney :thumbup:

DH having a DIY day tomorrow and is under orders to take pictures for me so I can upload them tomorrow when I am back from the cinema - if you will excuse the nursery maybe not being tidy or perfect yet lol.

Am seriously snoozy so off to crash, but hope you all are enjoying your weekends - roll on mat leave next Friday!!!!! :hugs:

PS - is it weird that we are all suddenly hooked on AD????????


----------



## Jetters

I use it instead of gaviscon. :rofl:


----------



## penguin77

Jetters said:


> I use it instead of gaviscon. :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

x


----------



## MamaBird

Hey Ladies!

I haven't properly caught up with the thread. I'm so tired after my day at the beach with friends. But here is a before and after of my hair. One picture is to show just how big of a regrowth I had! lol
What do you ladies think?

xo
 



Attached Files:







27+2 Weeks.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2









Regrowth since December.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4









CIMG4413.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## penguin77

Lia - Mybe we should rename the group to 'From Angel Delight to Dimples' cos i'm sure its made mine worse :haha: Greta news about the organ donation...amazing that already 7 lives have changed :thumbup: LUcky you with maternity leave....i have asked to finish a week earlier so i should be finished 2 weeks wednesday with some luck :happydance:

Brig - I really love the hair....you look sooo different from before the before shot.......because its curlier in the first pic maybe.... :hugs:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all,

Have been away at the in-laws this weekend so sorry for not giving many personals. Am loving the name suggestions although am having to try and avoid any talk of AD!!! Asked dh to put it on the Tesco delivery but think he forgot. :(

I too am currently washing blankets etc. We just bought a set of bedding from Babies R Us and a new mattress for the quinny carrycot that we'll be using as a moses basket.

Lydia, I love the photo too! I hope I get some like that.

Claire I read your birth story and it made me all emotional. I can totally see why you're opting for C-Section. Has your Dr agreed to it yet? And I love the suggested group name although poor ole Brig hasn't ever had any. :(

Brigitte I LOVE LOVE your hair!!! It really suits you!!! You look stunning.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Brigitte love the hair!

F&C - we went to babies r us.....or we thought we did.....and it was closed for renovations they just had toys r us section and one lonely bedding set, booo!!!!

Currently looking for mattresses for cot bed and moses basket if anyone has any recommendations?

Just watched Eclipse @ the cinema with my girly friends and loved it. :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

mothercare for cotbed mattress :thumbup:

https://www.mothercare.com/gp/compa...031,p_11:70x140cm&searchView=embedded-portlet

Can recommend either of these...despite it saying no removable cover they do have a zip off top layer that you can remove for washing on the side baby sleeps...

As for the moses basket we never had one so dont know sorry

Had butterscotch AD milkshake today :cloud9:

Love the hair Brig

Any car joy Claire

Cant believe he has helped 7 people now, its amazing they still make donation opt in :shrug: We are all opted in, alothough have a wierd thing they cant touch any of our eyes :wacko:

:hi: everyone.....Pip where are you?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Moggy you are a star thank you will have a nosey! :thumbup:

I am a bit funny about eyes, though mine are fairly useless anyway lol.....

Wonder if DH will let me have AD for pud today.............


----------



## Fish&Chips

We got our moses basket mattress from www.babymattressesonline.co.uk. It has a removal cover and it can be machine washed. x


----------



## penguin77

Ann - Doc said that she'd go with what i wanted....so i get another apptmt in 4 weeks which i can confrim what i wnat and a booking in date for csection.

Lia - Mothercare for moses basket matress....i bought mine from there and Jac used his for 8 weeks day and night...so i bought a new one for this LO. Costs £9.99 i think but check as there are 2 sizes. Jac has only used hos cot matress for 10 months so im not buying that new. For Jac's toddler bed (same size as cot bed) i bought this one but found it for £87 not £115
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_2576_10751_-1__68308_10001_
...its great and well worth it as i lknow it'll get used for Jac and #2.

Moggy - Getting car on Friday.....Isofix points on Saturday:thumbup:

Its been a sad day here today. Hubby's aunt passed away this afternoon. Hasn't come as a suprise as she's been in hospital and condition had deteriorated over the last week. Still a shock though and very upsetting, especially as hubby is quite emotional with this sort of stuff and not scared to show his feelings. MIl is also taking it quite badly....even more so as she'd been in hospital with her for most of the last few days and up until 4am this morning....and then not there when she finally passed this afternoon :cry:
Will probbaly find out tomorrow when the funeral will be.

:hugs:

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Thank you ladies - and Claire I am sorry for your news, I think it is often hard for men as they are expected to deal with it better it seems - big hugs to you... :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Aw Claire Im sorry :hugs:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oof before I forget I have put some pics in my journal of some of the housey bits, DH having a break but he and his dad are going to crack on again tomorrow :thumbup:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/228930-pink-fluffy-preggo-journal-33.html

Bathroom seems to look small in the pics as well but there is a separate shower cubicle in there now which is my godsend whilst I'm chunky and struggling.

:flower:


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Claire: so sorry to hear your news :-(

Lia: I LOVED Eclipse...can't wait to go back!

Thank you for the hair comments ladies! I quite like it as well! It's good to be back to my natural brunette self!

And that settles it...one of you will have to send me some AD if the group name depends on it!!! LOL!! 

xo


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone! Hope you all had a great weekend.

Claire, I am so sorry, I really hope your poor OH is doing ok today, big hugs hun.:hugs:

Brig - love the hair! It looks gorgeous!:thumbup:

Lia - helping seven people is just amazing. I'm opted in, just not my eyes again though!!

Did the washing over the weekend, thank you for the tips, I have to say - most fun washing ever, such a novelty folding all of those teeny clothes. I bet thats the last time I say that washing baby things is fun though!!

Right - I've got to rush off, I'm travelling down to London today for a few days in the city, seeing friends and its my sister's 30th and we're taking her wedding dress shopping for the first time (she got engaged at Christmas and then went straight back to Australia, so didn't want to look at dresses without us - she's been very patient!), also taking her out for afternoon tea at The Berkley and dinner tomorrow evening, so should be a fun few days (if I survive the heat!!).

Have a great few days ladies (Claire, if its the funeral before I get back, I really hope that its as nice as possible), I'll be back on Thurs. xx


----------



## moggymay

PM me your addy and will send some...


----------



## moggymay

enjoy London baby! And MummyMills have fun too :hugs:


----------



## MrsMils

Oh, and has anyone spoken to Pip? She hasn't been on in a couple of days. Hope she was just having a nice restful computer-free weekend.


----------



## moggymay

I wondered yesterday, will stalk her if we dont hear owt today....Enjoy your trip x

*Update* - she was on Saturday night but reading not posting, guess shes tired and keeping up but no energy to post.

:friends: Pip


----------



## Jetters

:hugs: Pip!

Claire i'm sorry for your sad news, hope you and hubby are doing ok :hugs:


As for me I just feel crappy today. Sick sick sick and my hands are KILLING- woke up sobbing today at 5am, this carpal tunnel thing is the worst pregnancy symptom EVER. I just feel so low. Think i'll have a day in bed with movies.


----------



## moggymay

Futura splints Yas - free from physio and do help, very hot to wear at night though

Have a chillax movie day. Mogster at playschool thank goodness as am suffering down below and belly at moment, hoping its just practise though as want to get past Mogsters birthday if possible


----------



## Jetters

Are you all planning on making a birth plan? Moggy/Claire, did you have one for your first births?? I have made one this morning but since most decisions about the birth are out of my hands I wasn't sure there was much point! (Due to my heart condition) However at least I can give copies to my dad and Garry so they both know what I want etc. I've tried to make it fairly simple and quick to read... any tips??




This is my first baby. My birth partners will be my dad, N , and my partner Garry. Here is my ideal birth plan; everything listed below is of course IF POSSIBLE- I understand things may not go to plan!


*Please be aware that I suffer from anxiety and panic attacks, and so please keep me informed of all decisions so that I do not feel out of control. Thank you*


During Labour:
Dark, quiet room.
Minimal fuss and intervention.
Ice and fans to keep me cool- I hate being hot!
I would like to labour on all fours if possible.
Warm flannels to be applied on my perineum.

Pain Relief:
NO opiates at all/anything that may effect the baby.
I am happy to have an epidural.
I would like to try gas and air.
I am a sickly person, so anti-sickness medication if possible.

I would like a natural third stage. 

After Labour:
Please do NOT cut cord until it has turned white
My dad N is to cut the cord
Baby placed on my chest immediately, before being cleaned, and examined on my chest. 
If I cannot do the skin to skin contact, then I would like my dad to.


Please administer Vitamin K orally only.

In case of c-section: My dad is to accompany me in to the theatre. Baby to be given skin on skin contact by me or him as soon as is possible. 

Students: I am happy for students to attend my birth, but only if they are made aware of my anxiety problems and are not given control of me at any time.

Feeding: I am determined to breastfeed; please do not give the baby formula under any circumstances. Tongue tie is very common in my family so please can the midwives look out for this.


----------



## penguin77

Hi...thanks all for your support :hugs:

Must say thing always come together.....had a really bad night last night.....might have got a bug or something.....was up between 1am-6am throwing up and stuck on the toilet. :cry: Glad to say ive managed to keep some toast down now so hopefully on the mend. Jac/Hubby have been ok so far ...so a bit baffles as to what it is as me and hubby ave eaten the same too :shrug:

Lia - Love the pics hun.....the bathroom is lovely :thumbup:

Yas - I did a very basic birth plan....more so for myself....it was half the size of a notepad piece of paper :haha: Lucky really as nobody at the hospital took any notice of it. Hubby was aware of it just incase i was out of it.....but never needed to refernece it. All i put down was....pain relief, FF, Oral Vit K, and cord to be cut by the mw/ doctor.....
I wouldnt go too much indepth as it can make you feel a bit disappointed if it doesnt go to plan iykwim. :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Yas / Claire - hope you are both feeling better.

Funnily enough Claire I had an off day a couple of weeks ago where I couldn't leave the loo - and DH and I had eaten the same. I was in a state of panic that body was having a clearout............:dohh: but was okay the next day really.

Birth plan - my midwife is a bit pants to be honest, and I was planning to go with the approach of as long as Ash knows what I want then it's down to him to see that it happens (as far as possible obv). But then I don't really have any strong feelings on any bits either - I want to breastfeed, and want skin to skin, and want Ash there but other than that am willing to go with the flow. Is that silly????? lol....

Bubs measuring fine went to midwife today. 4 days left in work. Ready for my afternoon nap now :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

PS - I do like your plan Yas and think it's easy enough for them to read and all relevant :thumbup:

My only suggestion would be as long as your birthing partner(s) know these are your wishes (which I have no doubt they do :haha:) then it's all good, and they can make sure the hospital / midwives pay attention to what you want to happen :flower:


----------



## moggymay

evening all :hi:

MW this afternoon, Moglet is measuring 42weeks :wacko: not sure where that came from??? Swelling of feet/cankles is noted as severe so back to see her next Monday unless deliver before then is how she phrased it :shrug: Have a 3rd birthday party on sunday so hopefullt either all done by Sunday or hold off til Tuesday....

Next MW appt OH is coming too as he has day off for Mogsters birthday, we will go see her and see what situation is with size, odema etc and then we are planning to ask to see consultant and be scanned if still measuring big and assuming measuring big is all down to baby we are gonna request induction. 

Not sure what else can do as can barely get up/down to the floor with Mogster and its only getting worse each day as my feet swell more and more. 

Am supposed to be consultant led and have only seen her once! She isnt worried so guess thats good but if shes taking the lead least she could do is do something! MW offered to refer us today but they wont do anything til after 37 weeks - should I call MW tomorrow do you think to request referral in time for next week - get the ball rolling so to speak?

Getting harder each day and BH's getting worse, especially this evening, although as can stil type know its not labour yet!

Birth plans look good, main thing I think is that you have thought about it and discussed with birth partner in case labour happens and you have to make decision of some sort or they have to make it for you.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Claire so sorry about your dh's aunt. There seems to be lots of sad news around at the moment. :hugs:

P&F I love the photos! Where did you get the car rug from? We're looking for one just like that.

MrsMils, enjoy London and the dress shopping... don't get too tearful! If you're Baker Street way let me know as that's where I work.

Yas what exactly is carpel tunnel? Hope you're ok hun :hugs: I'm impressed by your birthing plan. I haven't even thought about mine yet but it'll probably be similar to yours. You mention a few things though that I don't even know about!!

42 weeks???? OMG Moggy! I'm struggling measuring 32 weeks! Why are you meant to be seen by a consultant? My MW has noted my oedema too but she just told me to put up with it. I guess it's not severe enough to be concerned about.

It's my birthday tomorrow .. whoo hoo!!


----------



## moggymay

Supposed to have been consultant led all along but only due to previous prem and GBS. Had high BP at booking but its fine so after one appt havent seen her since :shrug: MW has been doing all appts


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Car rug = mothercare https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B0011DVXYC/ref=pd_cpl_room/280-3075796-8554503?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=core though most of the range (green car blue) was reduced so may be worth ringing a few stores to see if they have it left. It is so ruggy and furry and fluffy I love it!

Moggy - I think you are going to be first to pop no??


----------



## costgang

happy birthday fish n chips:hugs:


----------



## moggymay

:icecream: Happy Birthday F&C :cake:


----------



## Jetters

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANN!!!

Hope you're suitably spoilt today xxx


----------



## Jetters

I just got back from my scan and it was soooooooooo lovely to see my little man!! :cloud9: 

After all the bleeds and complications and threats of preterm labour and worries about him measuring so small, I am now 35 weeks and he weighs 6lb 3oz and is bigger and longer than average- I can't quite believe i've managed to build a full size baby :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

Jetters said:


> I just got back from my scan and it was soooooooooo lovely to see my little man!! :cloud9:
> 
> After all the bleeds and complications and threats of preterm labour and worries about him measuring so small, I am now 35 weeks and he weighs 6lb 3oz and is bigger and longer than average- I can't quite believe i've managed to build a full size baby :happydance:

:happydance:

Moglet had a growth scan this morning too!

Called MW this morning to see if she could give my better explanation as to why hes measuring so big and she sent us up to day assessment unit to find out more....

Basically so far this pregnancy I have lost 1lb in weight - I am officially 1lb less now than I weighed at booking, basically Ive lost weight and put on a baby! 

After more measuring, prodding and poking the decided to do a scan to have a measure and they confirmed hes just gonna be a good size :wacko: They wont discuss induction at this point but all depends how things go with swelling and physio now...guestimate of weight today was just shy of 7lb *gulp*

Not sure where we go now other than just wait and see MW again on Monday, if the weather stays like this should be better as fluid goes down more as its cooler, if it gets hot then who knows how much my feet/hands will swell :nope: If they get big again am gonna be having me non stop :sex: to get him out!

Was great to see him jigging around in there, cant believe how big he is and how little space there is left!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yas that is great news! Hopefully the remainder of your pregnancy will be lovely and uncomplicated!

7lbs? Wow, but he could come any day so that wouldn't be too bad. According to my fundal height, little Fishy was just under 5lbs last week at 31 weeks! I am having a scan on Monday for my low lying placenta so they will measure him then. Not sure if I've already said all this? lol!

Thanks for all the birthday messages! I am being suitably spoilt thanks Yas. My dh has got my a spa voucher for £150!!! I just can't decide what to have. They do a ante-natal package but I don't really fancy getting undressed in my state so might have a head massage, pedicure and a hair cut. Am so excited. And ALSO he is taking me to the Hand and Flowers in Marlow tonight which is run by the guy that did the main course on the Great British Menu. Yummy!!!


----------



## MamaBird

Happy Birthday Ann!!!
Happy to hear you are being spoiled!!
xo


----------



## moggymay

ooh menu reports please and feedback on what you choose to eat too :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Happy Birthday Ann :cake:

Sounds like youre being spoiled :thumbup: Enjoy your meal :hugs:

xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Ann that all sounds lovely you lucky thing - hope you are enjoying the end of your day :hugs:

Yay for scans ladies - they didn't guestimate the weight of mine last week as they just did the growth scan because of my reduced movement but I think mine is long and heavy too from what they said at the private one we had at 30 weeks :haha:

Will they grow much more at this stage? Healthy babies already hey! :hugs:


----------



## costgang

i got another growth scan monday, at 8.30 in the morn:growlmad: still at least they remembered me this time:haha:


----------



## Jetters

I'm torn between selfishly wanting a small bubba (for the sake of my vagina :rofl:) but also knowing that the bigger he gets in there while he's safe and healthy, the better for him! 

I really don't know if he'll come on time or not- I was so sure he'd be early for so long (and so were the docs) and now he's snug as bug in there, growing at the speed of light and i'm not engaged at all so I reckon he may even go overdue!! What do you all think your Bubbas will do- early, on time or late? Think we can safely say that Moggy will be going early!!! 

And i'm trying to think of it as having 7 weeks left, not 5... cos then anytime before that is a win! And it's a nice feeling to know no matter what, I WILL have my baby in my arms in 7 weeks :)


----------



## pinkandfluffy

My thoughts seem to fluctuate.........

While I have been flapping about finishing everything at work before I go on mat leave on Friday, I have been utterly convinced he would come early.

I am sure that once I finish on Friday, he will not come, and I will in fact go over :rofl:

Little monkey. As long as he bakes in there past this week so I can get work out of the way then he can come when he is ready and I guess he will lol....

Everyone keeps saying I am huge though. I don't want to be late :haha:


----------



## Jetters

Also, is anyone doing any of the 'extra' birth preparations?? Rasberry Leaf Tea, perineal massage etc? I never thought i'd be the type to do it, but now i'm thinking any little helps!

I've got the RLT capsules but I only take one a day cos urgh, they are SO big and I can taste them for ages after :sick:. Have also got the teabags but again, urgh! I only like them fulllll of sugar which kinda defeats the point, although I do gulp down a cool cup every couple of days. 

And I bought the perineal massage gel from mothercare last week... gonna get OH to do it every night before bed, but obviously he's only here 3 nights a week. The other 4 I wont bother... cos I can't reach it :haha:


----------



## Jetters

Lia, yay for maternity leave, you must be so excited!! Is your house on track to be completely ready soon before Bubs gets here?


----------



## Piperette

Hi everyone :hi:

Sorry for not letting you know any earlier, but we had visitors over for a few days and I have just been too knackered to post. Was quite good without PC for a few days though.

Still tired, so off to bed shortly, but just wanted to let you know that we are okay. :winkwink:

MamaBird, my offer for the AD still stands, so just PM me your address if you want some.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

The massage scares me but I think it would be useful - and I think I will get the raspberry leaf tea capsules this week now I am finishing work :thumbup:

I reckon the house will be done - landing / stairs needs carpeting and painting, kitchen needs painting and some units fitting, utility needs some units fitting. Then all rooms need radiators fitting and doors fitting but we are pretty much there.

The skylight we were going to have in the bathroom is going on hold as we actually have enough light in there anyway we've discovered and that is something Ash can't do himself.

And then finally the patio needs levelling and re-laying because it was all dug out for the foundations - but we have just had a call from a builder that FIL knows so that may get done :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

I reckon Moglet is tucked up all comfy and being a boy may decide to stay put yet....saying that so many folk are saying 14/7-16/7 will wait and see what next week brings!

Feel a lot calmer to know that Moglet is bigger than Mogster was although they are probably on a par, also think that Moglet might not be as big as they say as Mogster is long in the body more so than in the leg despite being tall so maybe theyre assuming Moglet is big when he too is long in the body...? Todays scan guesstimates him as 3218g so 7lb if I am working it out right :wacko:

Glad to have you back Pip :hi:

Shgattered so off to bed, will catch up properly in the morning, all the talk of massage makes my feet want attention!


----------



## MamaBird

Oh my Gosh!!

I can't believe how close some of you ladies are getting!!!! Time is starting to REALLY drag for me. :-( 32 weeks in 2 days and I wish I was like 35 or 36...maybe the heat isn't helping. Last night we actually had a camp out in our living room because it was the coldest room in the house! lol I keep hoping she comes a little early...but in reality I'm not sure if she'll be early or late!?

As for getting ready, I will be doing the perineal massage...not sure what to use for massage oil though? What do you ladies think is really useful in labour/delivery prep? What are these caplets you're talking about Yas?

And About this Angel Delight business...I acutally searched the internet for a place that would ship to Canada...only thing I found was on ebay...and I'm not sure how I feel about buying a food product from strangers.

So Pip I think I'll take you up on your offer. I'll PM you my address and you just PM me the cost of the AD and shipping!  Thank you!!

Alright...off to try and cool down! UGH!

xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

Well the meal was blimen fantastic!! The food was AMAZING and the service was spot on. I apologised for ordering duck that wasn't pink and asked how the chef took it and she asked if I would like to meet him, so we went and shook his hand in the kitchen! Oh and good ole Heston Blumenthal was eating at the table next to us! We laughed all night.. I'm so in love!

I'm one very happy lady!

xxx


----------



## penguin77

Ann - Glad you had a great time hun..... :thumbup::thumbup:

Hello everyone else...

Funeral this afternoon and not looking forward. Especially being a very emotional preggy lady doesnt help as well as hubby being a Bearer so it'll be even harder as he wont be with me for some of the time.

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hugs: Claire. I will be thinking of you both. 

x


----------



## MrsMils

Big hugs Claire, I hope it goes as well as it possibly can. :hugs:

Ann - happy belated birthday! I'm glad you had a lovely day, the pressie and meal sound brilliant! :happydance:

I had a lovely time in London, lots of watching my sister try on fabulous wedding dresses - she actually chose and ordered one! Its stunning (well, it will be when its made, she is having a combination of three different dresses!). Afternoon tea at The Berkley and the dinner at Club Gascon - heaven! Shattered now though, three days of non-stop fun has left me pooped!!

I bought a rug for the nursery and my mum treated me to a couple of bits from the sale at Petit Bateau. There were so many things I wanted to buy, but desperately trying to be sensible and buy essentials rather than just pretty things! (I also bought DH some choccies from Rococco, but I keep sneaking one or two, so I think I'll be consuming most of them!:blush:).

I can't believe we've got some nearly-cooked babies on here - I'm so excited!!!! Sorry some of you are feeling so uncomfortable though. 

Hope you're all having a nice day xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

OOooh sounds like a lovely day Ann and you mrsmils!

Claire I hope today goes as well as it can hun :hugs:

I have just tomorrow left in work and out for chinese with the team afterwards, will be so pleased to finish!

Hope you are all doing well - hips are sooo sore now, but doctors not interested. Had a med student prodding me today and she got done for calling them 'stretch marks' and not their proper med term....lol :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mrsmils that sounds like such a lovely day! I love looking for wedding dresses... I really miss it now I'm married! lol at eating your dh's choccies! x


----------



## Piperette

Evening ladies,

A bit more from me tonight. We should really be starting now getting everything ready for the move, will probably do that over the weekend. Want to get my hospital bag packed before though as I really don't fancy being completely unprepared and unable to find things when in the new house due to the usual moving chaos.

Still need a matress for LO's cotbed, so if anyone has any recommendations or no-go's, please let me know as I don't know where to start. :blush:

MW appointment two days ago: BP okay, iron levels okay, LB level (whatever that is) a too low, so she suggested iron tablets. I asked her if I could take them as well as my prenatal tablets and she said to check if they contained iron. Which they do, 100% of the GDA apparently. Not quite sure what to do now. Can you take too much iron? Does anyone know what implications a low LB level can have? I completely forgot to ask MW.

MW seemed quite confident that LO is head down now, although I am still not 100% convinced as I still get this quite bad pain in my ribs. Where is everyone feeling their LO's kicks? And where do you normally find the heartbeat? If you could describe it like someone is standing in front of you has painted a clock on you. Makes it easier to visualise.

LO very active these days, he even kicked the midwife when she was feeling his position. :haha:

Oh, and I have another question: I read a few pages back that someone (sorry I can't remember who it was :blush:) mentioned at what stage they wanted the cord cut. Is there a reason why you want it done like that?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Don't know about the iron and stuff but bubs has been head down since at least 29 weeks here and I was still feeling stuff in my ribs - delicate little bits low down and the harder ones where I guess his feet were? :thumbup:

Think it was Yas on the cord cutting :flower:


----------



## Jetters

Pip my mw always finds the heartbeat straight away between 6-9 o'clock... does that make sense? Bubs is very firmly head down and has been since about 25 weeks, but my biggest ouchiest kicks are up under my ribs- and in fact sometimes on my ribs now he's bigger! Kinda across the top half of my tum, with the occational wallop down by my ladybits which I assume is a hand! On the scan a few days ago I saw his bum comes up to the top of my bump, then his legs are crossed over each other- looks so uncomfy but apparently normal. Hope that helps!!

As for the delayed cord clamping- basically I believe it gives the babies the most oxygenated blood as well as nutrients and blood volume. A quick google will go into the most detail but here's a quick guide...

The main benefits being:

* Increased levels of iron
* Lower risk of anaemia
* Less transfusions and
* Less incidence of intraventricular haemorrhage

A two-minute delay in cord clamping increased the child&#8217;s iron reserve by 27-47 mg of iron, which is equivalent to 1-2 months of an infants iron requirements. This could help to prevent iron deficiency from developing before 6 months of age.


----------



## Fish&Chips

My LO seems to kick most high up on my left, I get major ripples high up on the right and apparently his hb is low down on my left. The mw couldn't feel his spine so she reckons he's head down with his back against mine.

My sister told me about this website but I'm still not sure... https://www.spinningbabies.com/baby-positions/belly-mapping


----------



## penguin77

Hello :flower:

Thanks for the well wishes :hugs:
Funeral went as well as can be expected. MIL and her sisters were so upset it was heartbreaking :cry: Gldd its over with now.

It's been a long day and i'm knackered. Glad i'm off till Monday now. Pick up the new car tomorrow and hubby is off work all weekend :happydance::happydance: Cant wait :thumbup:

Lydia - Sounds like you had a fab time hun:thumbup:

Lia - Lucky you...i will have to wait till next week to find out if i can finish a week earlier than planned. I dont think they'll stop it but i think they need a few things and plans in place before i go...they will deffo miss me LOL

Pip - No idea what LB is? (bilirubin maybe)? I posted a suggestion about cotbed mattress when you asked last week....i think moggy did too...look back a few pages :thumbup:

Ann - Hi hun :hugs: Happy 32 weeks :happydance::happydance:

Moggy - You've been quiet...yiou ok hun?? :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Jetters

Glad you got through today, Claire. Go curl up with the hubs and give yourselfs some down time xxx


----------



## Piperette

Claire, I don't think I asked about mattresses before, but I will go and have a look anyway. ;)


----------



## moggymay

think it was P&F...? Mothercare is where we went for both the boys ones :thumbup:

Re cord dont know al details but our hospital say wait at least 30 secs before clamping :shrug:

Been quiet cos hands so swollen have to one finger type which bugs me. So ready to have him now though as numb hands and sore feet/ankles making me want to :cry:

Mogsters birthday on Monday though so if can get past that it would be fab! Dont want to be away from him on his birthday - Mog is 13 on sunday and Mogster 3 on Monday our angel would have been 1 on Saturday so maybe Tuesday is a good day?

Glad you got through today Claire, new car coming too so all ready....

:hi: everyone else - want to type more but hands hurting too much :cry:


----------



## Piperette

Sorry to hear about your hands and ankles, moggy. :hugs:
Can't believe how close you are.


----------



## Piperette

Morning ladies,

Just a quick one before work. I saw this thread and following my question to Yas yesterday I thought it might be interesting for others too.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...fo-delayed-cord-clamping-please-consider.html


----------



## Piperette

Have you all got your hospital bags packed yet?


----------



## moggymay

Piperette said:


> Have you all got your hospital bags packed yet?

Pip mine are packed and in the car! One for me and one for bubs.

How bout you? All ready for the move? Do you know the route to the hospital from the new place?

Hurty hands! Hope yours feeling bit better Yas?

See for heatwave here today and the weekend, sods law we have to walk to footie today :dohh: Least we know it will be dry for Mogsters party, might have to break out a few paddling pools...Should mean a cracking GP at Silverstone too - if only we could go!

Cant believe Mogster will be 3 on monday! Scary to think tis time three years back I was preggers and awaiting my firstborn only for him to arrive a month and a day early, nearly made 37 weeks though this time :happydance:


----------



## Jetters

Mine are packed- one small one which is a labour bag and one big one for afterwards. The big one can stay in the car out of the way till I move into the postnatal ward. 

Moggy it must be so strange, knowing this time a few years ago you were gonna meet your first son and now you're preparing for your second!!! :friends: My carpal tunnel is getting worse, I'm awake by 4/5am every day now in agony all up my arms :(

Off to see Eclipse today with Garry and my friend... yay!


----------



## penguin77

Yas - Enjoy the film hun :hugs:

Pip - Must have been Lia not you then :blush: I opted for a silent night My first mattress 'cub' for Jac's toddler bed (same size as cot bed) its fab:thumbup: Supposed to be £115 but found it cheaper and with discount for £87 so well worth it.

Moggy - Gutted about the swelling...make sure you rest when you can. I;m not retaining as much water this time and hoping it stays that way. It's scary how quicky the time goes isnt it...cant believe Jac is already 14 months and #2 will be here in approx 7 weeks :wacko:

My hospital bag is packed too...but it's a bit all over the shop as my stuff are all crammed into one of hubbys small sports bag and LO bag is a makeshift one from one i had free from HV for his books....LOL. So am going to argos tomorrow and buying a set of 2 stripped ones on offer. I need one anyway :blush:Oh and i need a bigger bag as i know i'll be in for a 2/3 days with c section.
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...leisure|14419152/Trail/searchtext>HOLDALL.htm

Luckky you lot with nice weather (even though you wouldnt agree moggy).,.....it's like winter here today but really warm. Already been to get Car Tax and have had to change my trousers as i was soaked. Dont think the outlook is good tomorrow either ... nevermind.

Happy weekend :hugs:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

Heatwave = more swelling = more chance they will agreee to intervene...? Cant feel my fingers! Cant kneel down with Mogster and feel like someone has been doing that pull the wishbone thing with my legs - swear my hips are pointing in different direction :wacko:

Footie this afternoon - aaargh!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry about all the suffering ladies. I too have cankles and my hips is really hurting to the point where I can't lift my left leg up to rest my big fat swollen ankles/feet. I'm staying in the office today as long as possible as we have air-con. Tomorrow we are off to Whipsnade for my nephew's 2nd birthday.. I hope I'll be ok! I can't believe I have 2 months to go still!

Claire thanks for the 32 weeks congrats. Congrats to Brigitte too... whereever you may be ;)

No bag packed for me yet. Guess I should get on with it soon?

xxx


----------



## MamaBird

Hey Ladies!!

I'm here! sorry I'm a little...well a lot MIA...I'm just so tired and sore lately. We have been getting this ridiculous heat wave in Ontario. I'm talking +32 feels like +38 type weather. DH and I actually set up camp in the living room as it's the coldest room in the house...we blew up our airmatress and slept there Mon, tue, and Wed. Last nighnt was the first night cool enough to sleep in our bedroom. And this is with AC running ALL day!!!

Anyway, I haven't even started my hospital bag...we will get to it in a couple of weeks. My baby shower is next Sunday so we are waiting to get everything organized and then we will pack it.

Besides that I too have now joined the swollen feet/cankles club :-( I was so proud having made it to 31 weeks without any swelling...but this heat! Gosh!!

Anyway! Hope you ladies have a wonderful weekend! Off to visit my cousin in the hospital she just had her baby boy yesterday at 40+1...he is 6.1lbs and 19in. 

xo


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone!! Can I join the swellings club?! Its 33 degrees here (STILL, at 5pm!), I've been at the hotel on my feet all day, rushing around, because we've had a wedding. I've just abandoned them and have come home to sit with my feet in a bucket of cold water!

I think I'll pack my bags in a couple of weeks, I'm in Southampton for a wedding on the 24th and need my mini-suitcase then, so I think I'll pack after that? Is that leaving it too late - I'll be 35 weeks then.

Moggy - you poor thing, I hope the heat drops off for you but it stays nice for the birthday on Monday - is he excited?! Ann - I can sympathise on the hips - I woke up in tears last night, for some reason they seem to get worse at night? 

Yas - how was the film??! 

Its my FILs 60th party tomorrow so I'm hoping it will stay dry/nice for then.

Right - I've finally taken some pics of the nursery, so I'll try and upload them now.

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## MrsMils

PHotos will hopefully follow....
 



Attached Files:







4777754016_a71b33d3b0.jpg
File size: 83.6 KB
Views: 12









4777120099_e67a0b03dc.jpg
File size: 71.6 KB
Views: 9









4777121607_888e844b1c.jpg
File size: 68.3 KB
Views: 5









4777754636_9b3bd9e306.jpg
File size: 70 KB
Views: 6









4777754996_df94c638c4.jpg
File size: 78.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsMils

Well - it sort of worked! I've still got to get the drape for the cot, put the blind and curtain up, and we're also putting lots of photos on the wall which you can't see.

What do you all think?


----------



## MamaBird

It's perfect!!! Great job!!!


----------



## moggymay

love the cot :thumbup: and the colour/theme, it looks fab!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Loving the nursery pics!!! How did you do the elephant etc?


----------



## Piperette

Oooh, I love the elephant and giraffe. :thumbup:

Moggy, I had a look back regarding the mattress, but your link to Mothercare is not working properly. Can you tell me again what mattresses you were talking about please?


----------



## moggymay

mothercare cotbed mattress with cool max - either sprung or pocket sprung depends on your budget preference, we have the pocket sprung for mogster as he will likely stay using it longer....Moglet has the sprung one as imagine he will move toa full size bed younger than Mogster

https://www.mothercare.com/gp/compa...031,p_11:70x140cm&searchView=embedded-portlet

https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B0030...e/277-7516361-2282132?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=core

https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B0030...e/277-7516361-2282132?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=core


----------



## Jetters

Claire- I have those exact bags and they are perfect size!!!!!!

LOVE the nursery pics. Update more tomorrow, hands are killing x


----------



## MrsMils

Thanks guys! I love it - I'll like it even more when we get a bit more colour in there. 

Ann - they are cut out of wallpaper (bought like that) - its a vintage hand-painted wallpaper with lots of birds/trees/butterflies/cherries etc on it - I'll try and take a close-up piccie tomorrow. My DH bought them for me for my birthday - he is a good boy sometimes!!!

Baby moving tons tonight, it keeps making me jump!! MIL very sweetly bought me some lovely bubble bath today, so I've had a nice soak. Waiting for DH to get home so I can have a second supper (which seems to be happening a lot these days!!).

I'm going to buy some new PJs for hospital/afterwards - any suggestions? Please bear in mind that its August/I'd like to BF. Wearing old ones for labour/birth and borrowing DHs dark coloured dressing gown (mine is pretty and I don't want to ruin it - plus it barely covers me up nowadays!!). Flip flops rather than slippers do we think?

Claire - when do you pick the car up?


----------



## MrsMils

Jetters said:


> Claire- I have those exact bags and they are perfect size!!!!!!
> 
> LOVE the nursery pics. Update more tomorrow, hands are killing x

Ouchies Yas - hope they feel a bit better in the morning :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

defo flip flops as easier to get on/off and can wear em in the shower!

Too hot last night :cry: hands hurt and still do, have perfected the finger type though using middle finger of each hand!

MrsM that is fab with the wallpaper cut outs, unique definitely and looks amazing!

Moglet is dancing at bizarre times but more a jab than a bop - hope he sint going to do Dad dancing :oops:

Gonna beg MW to give me date to end hand misery as cant open bottles etc which causing issues, surely Mogster has to come into the equation too....?


----------



## MrsMils

Oh Moggy, you poor thing. Make sure you really make it VERY clear to the midwife how difficult everything is now - no being polite about it - just be blunt about how dreadful you feel/how everyday essential tasks (like feeding your son!) are becoming impossible. I really hope that she gives you a date :hugs:

I was awake from 3.30am until 6.30am - absolutely boiling in our house and I just couldn't sleep - even naked with the fan directly on me I wasn't cooling down!

Feeling a bit poo this morning, just tried on my dress for the party this evening (which I stupidly bought over a month ago) and it doesn't look very nice. My boobs have got bigger and it makes it hang really oddly, so you can see my bra from the sides of the dress because it bulges out :dohh:. DH agreed that another dress I've got looks better, so I'm wearing that instead, so no disasters, but just feeling a bit blue that I can't wear my 'pretty dress'! Oh well - it will at least give me £50 to spend on something else when I return it!


----------



## Piperette

:hi: everyone,

Right, I suppose I should be starting on my bags soon before I start packing things away and won't be able to find anything. I know there are thousands of lists on here, in books and the net, but what items have you actually got in your bags? :shrug:


----------



## MrsMils

Hi Pip! I was going to ask the same thing - especially of those that have done this before - realistically, what do we need? Some of the lists published seem pretty short and others would need a full 2-week suitcase!!

Happy 32 weeks!!!


----------



## Piperette

My thoughts exactly, MrsMils, regarding the bags.

Thanks for the wishes.

32 weeks, yay! :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

will update later - sore hands and have to restake Mogsters sunflowers first....this evening will do it :thumbup: Have got it into holdall for me and nappy change bag for Moglet


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hi ladies - hope you are having an easier time of it today with all your swellings and pains :hugs: I am just exhausted.........I don't even know how long I've just been asleep for but not functioning at all :dohh:

Thankfully finished work yest for mat leave.....got some lovely gifts from work and had a super tasty chinese meal out :thumbup:

What's in my hospital bags errrrrrm so far nothing for baby or daddy lol....and for me so far:

Maternity pads
Heaps of cheap pants!
Cheapie flip flops
Couple of cheapie nighties (button front)
Hair band (I get hot and grumpy and want my hair out of the way)
Hair brush (also mini so takes up no room)
Shower stuff / toothbrush / toothpaste / deoderant etc (all minis so take up no room)
Anti-bac hand gel (I'm funny....also a mini)
Flannel / Spray bottle / mini fan from my handbag (I get stupidly hot and thought these might be useful to keep me cool but I may be going OTT?)

Need to put some coming home clothes in I guess, and bra's.....medication... camera..... snacks........ I think I have some lip balm in there......thought I might take a small bottle of cordial as water here can be a bit yuck? Boob pads....errrrr

Maybe I should check what is in there so far.....:haha: I just have the one bag and think baby / DH stuff will fit in there too, I guess its large sports bag sized (it is pink and purple and pretty, but was only cheap from tesco).


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oh and love the nursery pics! :flower:


----------



## Piperette

I can't believe there are already 3 of us on the last ticker box.


----------



## Jetters

I have these bags: https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...:11674|prd:3640406&referrer=COJUN&cmpid=COJUN

I've packed the small bag with everything I will need while i'm in labour and for immediately afterwards. The big bag has everything else in, which Garry can bring up from the car after Bubs is born then it's out of the way. I'm a bit of an organisational freak... :dohh:


SMALL BAG- for labour:
*notes* 
labour nightie
5x old knickers 
breastfeeding bra 
breastfeeding nightie
hairbrush and hairbands
flannels
cooling pads
Magicool
gum/boiled sweets/mints
straws
lansinoh
hand sanitizer
handheld fan
lib balm
face wipes
8 jumbo maternity pads
2 breast pads
deodrant
2 nappies
2 vests
1 sleepsuit
1 hat

BIG BAG- post birth:
2 new packs of cheapie Asda knickers
jumbo maternity pads
2 pairs of leggings
2 breastfeeding vests
breast pads
toiletries bag- mini shampoo/conditioner/toothbrush etc
breastfeeding pillow
1 hand, 1 bath towel
baby towel
carrier bags
1 pack of nappies (will have another pack in the car)
cotton wool
blanket
breastfeeding bras
breastfeeding nighty
phone charger
moisturiser
mascara :haha:
muslin cloths
4 baby vests
2 sleepsuits
2 rompers
socks and hat


Garrys bag will have... (not packed yet!)
camera
spare batteries
his PSP :dohh:
my ipod
toothbrush and paste
deodrant
2 tshirts
pants and socks
shorts


----------



## Jetters

Piperette said:


> I can't believe there are already 3 of us on the last ticker box.

I was like "oooh, who?!" and then realised it was me!!! :dohh::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow that wallpaper is amazing! What a clever DH.

Think I need to take a trip in to town and blitz the stuff for the bag. I only have a few bits and they're all over the place.

Just got back from Whipsnade Safari Park. It was lovely but so hot and I couldn't walk much. Thank goodness my family brought their cars so they could drive me around! We saw a deer that had literally just been born (in the park part so with no help) and watched it stand for the first time! So cute.

x


----------



## moggymay

must be more than 3? Hands hurt, havent forgotten hospital list and have list ready to copy onto screeen, Mogsters stories next, then chinese then list or maybe list whilst OH gets chinese...


----------



## Jetters

ooooh moggy... naughty... now I want- need?!- chinese!! Garry has gone out to a bbq today (I couldn't face it) so he wont even know :rofl:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Yas I reckon my bag is similar size, DH thinks mine is 70 litres and yours says 64 :flower:

F&C safari sounds lovely!

And moggy I heart chinese.............had it last night with work though :haha:

Can you believe some people...........just had some little chavlette in the shop ask how long I had left....and when I told her the cheeky cow said to her boyfriend "god I'm glad I wasn't that big" !!!!!!!!!! My bump is measuring a week behind any she was making out like I am massive :cry::cry:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

PS - bag contents looking similar Yas, I have the lasinoh and straws in there too :thumbup:


----------



## Piperette

Stupid question, but what are the straws for? :blush:


----------



## Jetters

Lia just read you're finally on maternity leave! Wooohoooo! :headspin:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Piperette said:


> Stupid question, but what are the straws for? :blush:

So hubby can hold drink for you and you can drink it with a straw :haha:

I am crap at holding anything at the best of times (super clumsy) and anticipate that I will be even worse during / after labour.....and can't hold baby and a drink (I am not a multi-tasker) so I can cuddle bubs and hubby can hold my drink............:haha:

And I like straws :blush:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Jetters said:


> Lia just read you're finally on maternity leave! Wooohoooo! :headspin:

Seriously :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: don't know how I stayed as long as I did :rofl:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Blimen hec Lia, didn't you hit the silly cow?! Grr. I'm getting fed up with comments about my size now as I feel like a whale already and still have 2 months to go. Right, guess I better start sorting out my bag. x


----------



## Piperette

I was just wondering if anyone else's boobies are leaking a lot more than before? :blush:


----------



## moggymay

Okay so the bags....

In mine in no particular order....
Notes, camera, puzzle book, cards, money, phone charger, maltesers, deodorant, flannel, toothpaste,toothbrush, razor, shower gel, tweezers, shower comb, hair brush, hair clips/bands, bathroom cleaning wipes, facial wipes, hand towel, bath towel, pj trews, feeding vests, cardi, dressing gown, flip flops, knickers, breast pads, maternity pads, t-shirt for OH, toilet wipes, feeding bra, first outfit for Moglet inc vest/sleepsuit/hat, trews to go home in, lansinoh, book, gym bottle top, nightie's for labour.

In Moglets bag, again in no particular order..
Nappies, wipes, sleepsuits(4), rompers(4), bodysuits(8), going home outfit, hat, blanket, teddy, socks(2), scratchmitts (2), muslin squares (4)

In the house ready to go: present from Mogster to Moglet, present from Moglet to Mogster, Carseat, towel to sit on en route to hospital, change for carpark until get maternity permit. Copy of my notes.

Cant think if I added anything not on the list but to be honest the hospital will provide anything you genuinely forget eg if you plan to BF and cant they will provide formula etc until you can get your own, they provide towels/bedding for bubs, they provide cotton wool and small pots for botty changing amd they provide a gown to labour in if requested and even a towel for afterbirth showering.

Have packed my bag in preparation for being there for 3 days + as with Mogster I was in for 5, hopefully this time will be birth and then 24 hours for GBS observation of Moglet then home to Mogster. OH took stuff home each day and brought other stuff back eg he took damp towels away and retunred with dry towels.

Plan to go in wearing shorts and vest like last time with joggers over the shorts and flip flops, so warm unlikely to need more and I gave birth to Mogster wearing just a long vest so intend if possible to wear the same one!

Off to soak my feet and hands in a cool bath then head to bed for another night of tossing and turning and bless him keeping OH awake! Hope you ladies arent suffering too badly with the heat? Mogster is hating the nights and waking multiple times, good practise I guess :shrug: My left foot earlier felt like it was gonna explode!

Re induction etc our hospital guide says they wont induce for convenience, does Mogsters care etc count as convenience?


----------



## Piperette

MrsMils, not that I would steal your idea, but out of interest, was it just wallpaper and you cut them out yourself??? Did you have stencils or are you just really good at these things?

You know what your walls reminded me of? Have a look at this...
https://www.johnlewis.com/230623432/Product.aspx


----------



## costgang

hi all, i have been reading:blush: but trying to pack with josh and huge belly aint easy, just over a week till we move,omg!! got my scan tomoroow, gonna ask for my date and c if i can be induced overnight, then oh can settle josh an join me, dont like my chances though, :hugs: to all of you in this heat


----------



## Piperette

Happy 32 weeks, costgang!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Ann I honestly don't know how I didn't hit her I think I was still amazed that somebody could be so stupid??? Then when her gormless boyfriend started talking I realised they had so few braincells it was only going to get worse so I let DH finish up in the shop (who had been oblivious to all this!) while I waited outside in the breeze.

Moggy - I wouldn't say it's 'convenience' when he is dependant on you??? List looking good I am pleased to see I haven't missed much - just didn't list it all :haha: DH has been stockpiling pound coins bless him for the hospital car park as we don't get permits.

Hope you aren't doing too much costgang - but I know how it is when it needs doing lol......I hope OH is pulling his weight??? I keep finding myself lugging boxes when DH is at work, we still have heaps of stuff in storage at his mums to come back as each room gets finished :dohh:

Pip I just clicked your link and was so excited to see an elmer teddy too :haha:

Yas - what did you think of Eclipse? I went last weekend for the previews and loved it - going again a few more times tbh as have other friends who want to go too :rofl: oh for a sparkly vampire of my own!

Hello everyone else! :flower:


----------



## moggymay

Re permits...most hospitals offer them if you ask but they dont advertise the fact! ~Worth asking MW as many will give you 24 hours for free but only once! 

With Mogster we spent a fortune on OH par4king, not least cos the minimum time was 3 hours but you could only stay 2! By the 3rd day one of the MW suggested we talk to the admins at the hospital who told us we could have a free permit for up to a week at a time as we had a child under 1 in the hospital, it could be reviewed after the week!

This time we asked and they confirmed we have to pay to park when we get there but once we are deemed in established labour we get a free 24 hour permit - just have to hope thats long enough as friends who had baby in Decemebr went over as baby got stuck and the got a fine! It was canbcelled after much letter writing etc but still.

As they say dont ask dont get!

Lazy day would be fab today but its party time!! Mogster is 3 tomorrow and we have family etc coming this afternoon. Finished cake last night and looks ok, just needs little tidy...unfortunately pic too big to upload! will put on FB later

Have a fab day all :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

Lia can't BELIEVE that little chav! What a bitch! Well done you for walking away :friends: and I looooooved Eclipse, thought it was much better than New Moon and want to see it again too!!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Ooooh yay for party time moggy!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

We are lucky at Barnsley that you can park by the hour and it's not as expensive as some places I guess but yeah the best they will do at ours she said is if you need to abandon the car in the sort of waiting bays at the front, they will ring security to make sure you don't get clamped for a few hours and then if they decide you are staying hubby has chance to go and move it and park up......very generous no?? :rofl:

May have to do some tidying now....DH has gone to work and I am feeling awake compared to yesterday so guess I should :dohh:

Yas - team Edward or team Jacob? Edward is my favourite...but most of the blokes on there would do tbh :haha: even think Jasper is under-rated after this movie :haha:


----------



## Jetters

JACOB! Oh god, it's sooooo Jake for me...then Jasper... then Emmett... 

Garry was unimpressed to realise at LAST that 3 of our 4 potential names are in Twilight :rofl:


----------



## MrsMils

Morning everyone!! :coffee:

Long night at FILs party last night - I hate being the sober one! It was a good party though, band were great so bump and I had a little boogie! :dance: I've never had so many people grope my belly though - I guess because they are all friends of the in-laws (I've probably met them but just don't remember it!) so feel like they can! :growlmad:

Pip - Noooo - they came already cut out! I am going to get some paper samples and make some smaller ones though (a bird etc), as it wouldn't be difficult, but I don't think my art A-level skills are up to getting an elephant that size in proportion!! :haha: Definitely give it a go, you could always do the grid thing (where you draw a grid over a picture that you're trying to copy and then a grid on the bigger paper so that its easier to copy?). I've been drooling over the Liberty elephant in JL since we first got pregnant - I love it but DH says its too girly and we have to wait and see! 

Thanks for the lists everyone :hugs: - its nice to see some realistic ones, as well as some little tips that I hadn't heard before (i.e. straws/towel to travel with etc). Think I might write a list to pack by this week.

P&F - urgh - well done for walking away!!! :gun:

Costgang - hope the packing/moving goes well - don't over-do it. :thumbup:

Moggy - have a super party!!! I hope Mogster has an awesome 3rd birthday tomorrow too. What have you got him? Looking forward to pics of the cake!!:cake:

Oh - and Pip - yes, my nipples hadn't leaked until last week, but one evening I put my stretch mark cream on, 5 mins later looked down and gasped in horror - two droplets of orange (??!!) liquid on my nipples? Since then they've been leaking small amounts of clear fluid each day. Boobs have had a growth spurt too (hence me not fitting into my pretty dress!):blush:.

Yas - how are the hands?

Ann - the zoo sounds fab, my favourites at Woburn were the giraffes, they were so cute! Well done for lasting the day, I'm not really sure I would!

Claire - how's things?:flower:

Got a tip from a drunken relative last night and my goodness, it actually worked!! If you're too hot at night, rinse a sheet in cold water (I used a large muslin square) wring it out as much as possible and then lay it on you - it kept me so cool last night and I actually slept for the first time in ages. Never before has a drunk man spoken so much sense at 1am...:drunk:


----------



## MrsMils

Jetters said:


> JACOB! Oh god, it's sooooo Jake for me...then Jasper... then Emmett...
> 
> Garry was unimpressed to realise at LAST that 3 of our 4 potential names are in Twilight :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Piperette

.


----------



## costgang

i saw eclopse last sat too, it was amazing, going again if i can fit it in,hehe.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Jetters said:


> JACOB! Oh god, it's sooooo Jake for me...then Jasper... then Emmett...
> 
> Garry was unimpressed to realise at LAST that 3 of our 4 potential names are in Twilight :rofl:

Ash caught me out on that one - he hadn't realised I'd snuck Isabel so I could have a Bella past him for girls names either til it was too late :haha:


Oh and on the boob leaking front yes mine are getting worse now, I have to wear something in bed else I wake up feeling gross from a damp trickle....nice!

DH just got home and I was surrounded by chaos tidying our room (I do a deep clean and get into everything - he is a surface tidier and likes to shove everything in a cupboard :dohh:) but he has offered to take me out for lunch (what's he up to hmm!) so that is my plan this afternoon!


----------



## penguin77

Hi :flower:

Tried to catch up on the threads but brain is struggling to digest ...sorry :blush:

Picked up car on Friday....its fab!! Luckily it has a parking sensor as it's larger than i'm used to...but feels like i'm parking a lorry because of it :haha:
Isofix anchors fitted yesterday so we're good to go. Hada good run in it yesterday so all is fine :thumbup:

Twilight hmmm.....i didnt really enjoy the 2nd film/book after loving the 1st one so much. I have the eclipse book but still not read it so i dont feel in any rush to watch the film.....:shrug:

Oh....and hospital parking...when i was in after having Jac...hubby couldnt find a space (it's free though) so he ended up parking on the side of the road where there were no double yellows. He got a ticket anyway for parking outside a bay.....we couldnt believe it...we were going to complain but will everythign going on we never did!!! Our local council will do anything for extra money :growlmad:

xxx


----------



## Jetters

My boobies are leaking like crazy the last 2/3 weeks... they have been for ages but now it's all the time, my bra is damp when I take it off and whenever I look down there's little drops on my nips! 

I am sooooo trying the cold wet muslin cloth tip :D


----------



## costgang

the joys of pregnancy:haha:


----------



## moggymay

my ankles have merged with my thighs! My hands are agony amd Im shattered BUT my little boy had the best time this afternoon and is now snoring in bed :happydance:

Might have to do cake pix tomorrow!


----------



## Jetters

Didn't realise the party was today!! Can't wait to see pics, glad it went well :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

I thought the party was tomorrow and today the relatives arrived. :shrug:


----------



## moggymay

rellies have been and gone again! They are only an hour or so away each and Mogster has school tomorrow morning! Planning to do pressies etc after school then exciting trip to MW in afternoon! OH has day off as once tomorrow over Moglet can come whenever he wants - obviously the sooner the better cos I hurt!

Did anyone watch Top Gear? Go Rubens! Oh and congrats Spain :thumbup:


----------



## costgang

glad mogster had a good day, also glad football is over:happydance: got my scan in morning,woohoo


----------



## moggymay

:wohoo: scan - let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Hope you had a fab weekend! I wanted to comment on a bunch of things...but now baby brain is getting the best one me. :-(

So I guess all I will say is Team Edward!! LOL! P&F I am so happy that you love the series as much as me! But Jacob is pretty hot too...and I agree...all the other guys are as well...especially Emmett! lol

xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy Birthday Mogster!!!

Pip, my bbs haven't leaked yet. Wonder if they will just wait until Little Fishy is born.

Costgang, hope your scan goes well today! I've got my scan too! I can't wait. Hopefully I'll get some pics as well.

LOL P&F! They do sound a little simple. Bless.

Moggy thanks for the info re the permits. I'll ask my mw about it when I next see her.

Glad you had fun at the party MrsMils. We didn't see the giraffes as I got too tired before and just wanted to go home! It was lovely though. Thanks for the tip re the wet sheet. I haven't slept at all well the last few nights, plus I got cramp last night... aghh! Lots of people are now feeling my bump but most ask. The worst people are at work and they don't just feel they run their hands all round my tummy and at times I get worried they might touch my muffin!!

Claire I'm glad the car is a success! I'm seriously thinking we should consider getting a second car. Do you ladies think one car between me and my dh will be enough? He uses it during the day but we live on a bus route in to the main town.

I went to my cousin's hen party (a day thing) yesterday and we made beaded jewellery. It was such good fun so I might do some when I'm on leave. I do silver smithing already but this is MUCH easier!


----------



## penguin77

Moggy.......

:cake::cake: Happy Birthday to Mogster :cake::cake:

Glad he had a great party yesterday and hope today (the real thing) is just as fab for him :thumbup:
xx


----------



## MrsMils

Morning all!!

Happy Birthday to Mogster!!!!!!! I hope you all have a fab day!!!

Claire - glad the car is going well!!

Ann - hope you get a better night tonight, I think its cooling down a little now. 

Costgang - any piccies from scan?! Hope it goes/went well!!!

I'm off to do the grocery shopping, I've been really slack recently and there is no milk/bread/essentials in the fridge. Had to eat a banana with a hot chocolate for breakfast....!:blush: Poor DH went without anything (but then he does work in a kitchen so he's not going to starve when he gets there!!).

How are the hands/wrists Yas?

Brig - saw on fb - 19 days of work left - whoop whoop!!!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Happy birthday Mogster!!!!!!

Costgang and Ann hope your scans go well :thumbup:

Brig - funny thing is last night, DH says to me "what do you think of the name Emmett?" and I had to confess it's part of Twilight as guess it will be pretty popular this year :haha:

Ann - we are going to be two-car if I pass my test, DH needs his for work and although we are on the train route and some buses, our trains and buses are pretty ridiculous and never have enough room on them - probably cos there are a lot of pregnant youths in Barnsley to be fair, there are always young girls with their prams. Plus for me personally, a lot of my family and friends are a good hours drive away so it will be nice to be able to go when I want. The beading sounds lovely - I dabbled a little at uni and planning to get on with my card making and scap books while on maternity :thumbup:

AFM day 1 officially of leave from work woop, and about to head out for final(ish) driving lesson. Eeep! :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

Ouchie hands, still waking me up by 5am in pain and no referal through from physio yet :(

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOGSTER!!! Hope he and Moggy have a fun lovely day xxxxx

We've only got the one car now but being in London it's not really a problem for me, especially as I have a free travelcard as my dad works for the tube!


----------



## moggymay

Yas physio does b****r all anyway as they cant prescribe due to pregnancy and the exercises you can find online, after bubs is here they can get docs to prescribe a gel you put on which is semi-ok whilst BF - not tested but if you put on just after one feed should be fine for next feed couple hours later as its topical on the wrist. Best thing is wear the braces at night but tbh they dont touch my pain at all now :cry: Am now just getting used to my hands being huge as well as my feet and ankles, MW this afternoon has to listen!!!

Mogster at playschool this morning so Im on here whilst OH does my hoovering and kitchen floor and beds NOT - he is sat in front of TV! Sure he thinks being stay home Mum is piece or P! Gonna go strip beds at least in a minute, will try to put pics on FB later, got some of earlier in the summer I need to put on anyway!

We are one car family but live 2 mins walk from town centre here and have bus route etc in minutes walk and will have guided bus soon too. OH has to have car as RAF bases arent well positioned for PT, when we move we plan to get motorbike back for him to commute as little parkling if it ends up being Bristol :shrug: If you are used to driving everywhere you will defo want 2 cars but depends where you go most - as all Mogster and I do is within 10 minutes walk a second car here would be pointless AND expensive cos it would just sit.

Look forward to scan pics later, will at least upload cake pic this AM :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Yas - Sorry for the aches and pains... :hugs:

Moggy - I get you...men dont....hubby is on lates this week....so i clean in the evening and he makes a mess in the morning and entertains Jac...he watches TV when he naps..... :dohh: .....or he'll be really busy and visut his mum :wacko: So i'l;l endup working all day and taking care of Jac whwn i get home and then clean.....hmmmmm.....i want to come back as a man :haha:

Lydia - Starving poor hubby LOL Your brekkie sounds yummy :thumbup:
i had boring toast....

Costgang - Good luck with the scan :thumbup:

Pip- I havent had leaky boobs ..yet....i didnt get all that much last time either though...more so after Jac had been born for a few days.

Ann - We need 2 cars. Living in rural north wales means public transport is rubbish....so i couldnt survive without a car. So i've always had the family car....and hubby has the other car for commuting iykwim. I would feel so isolated without a car especially when on mat leave.....even though i live in a town where i can go for walks. But it would mean i would rarely go and see family if i didnt have the car...and go shopping and stuff. We ended up part ex'ing my seat ibiza as ive had it from new and it had very low milage....so worth more than we expected. Hubby has his golf back now.....we should really swap it for somethign smaller and cheaper to run.....but i dont think it would be worth it really....and he loves it sooooo much :haha:

Lia - Good luck with the lesson hun :hugs: 

Brig - Hi hun :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## MrsMils

Good luck with the lesson Lia - I hope its fabby!

Moggy - I really hope the midwife appointment goes well this afternoon, I'm keeping my fingers firmly crossed that you can get induced so you don't have to suffer with the horrible pain any more. Let us know when you get back.

Ann & Costgang - scan news?!

We've generally got two cars (although share a bit with the in-laws), we're really rural too so just couldn't manage with one. Moggy - DH is DESPERATE to get a motorbike....

Bought lots of scrummy things from supermarket and then stopped on the way back to see a friend and her 5 week old baby - I can't believe how much she's grown in the last couple of weeks, she's all chubby and lovely!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Umm.. think I will have to seriously consider a 2nd car then. It's just the cost that's scaring me.

Well no pics from my scan I'm afraid. Apparently they don't do them at our hospital after a certain number of weeks. Tbh all we saw were cross sections of the baby anyway so we didn't get to coo and ahh over our LO.

My placenta has moved up which is great news. They also wanted to check his size as my bump is quite big. Both the sonographer and Dr asked if I was really only 32 weeks! Apparently his head and tummy are measuring average for 37 weeks!!! His legs though are spot on for 32 so he's going to be a big fat baby with tiny legs! lol. He is probably weighing about 5 1/4 lbs right now. They told me they're not concerned, I'm just going to have a big baby. ouch. They have told me to cut down on my sugar intake though as that could be adding to his size. Poo.

xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Fish&Chips said:


> They have told me to cut down on my sugar intake though as that could be adding to his size. Poo.
> 
> xxx

Angel delight...................? :cry:


----------



## MrsMils

Glad the scan went well! Do they think that you may have the baby early due to size? My friend that I saw today was told at 35 weeks that the baby was already nearly 8lbs, and that it would be well over 10/11lbs at birth, but she was in fact 9lbs10 when nearly 2 weeks overdue. Maybe yours has just had a big growth spurt and now will slow down a little bit? 

I have to admit - cutting out AD was my first thought too - I'd be distraught, you poor thing! Didn't someone say you can get sugar-free AD? That could be the answer.....:haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

pinkandfluffy said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> They have told me to cut down on my sugar intake though as that could be adding to his size. Poo.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Angel delight...................? :cry:Click to expand...

My first thought entirely!


----------



## Fish&Chips

MrsMils said:


> Glad the scan went well! Do they think that you may have the baby early due to size? My friend that I saw today was told at 35 weeks that the baby was already nearly 8lbs, and that it would be well over 10/11lbs at birth, but she was in fact 9lbs10 when nearly 2 weeks overdue. Maybe yours has just had a big growth spurt and now will slow down a little bit?
> 
> I have to admit - cutting out AD was my first thought too - I'd be distraught, you poor thing! Didn't someone say you can get sugar-free AD? That could be the answer.....:haha:

I did ask that and apparently my EDD will stay the same it's just I'll probably have a big baby. She did say that the measurements have a 20% error margin so they could be wrong. 

I don't know if I fancy sugar free AD.. I will just want the real thing even more!

Nobody ever told me this about being pregnant! I thought it was the only time you could eat all the sweets!!! :haha:


----------



## moggymay

We only use sugar free angel D and Moglet has a round little belly, MW today said theyre seeing it more and more and she wonders if the cultural mix in the UK in recent years has changed the norm measurement?

They over guestimated Mogsters weight from the last scan to his birth - they were out by about 5oz over 3 days. Is your other half long bodied for his height? OH and I wear the same leg length jeans despite his being almost a foot taller than me, the length is in his body and being a boy its likely Moglet gets his length from Daddy so is long in the body which makes the bump longer IYKWIM - baby may be long and not as big as they guestimate?

Saw MW today, pee good, BP good, bump huge, swelling severe, come back next week :dohh:

My swelling is officially up to my knees and my hands are huge but the only thing they can do is admit me to antenatal ward for bedrest! She has noted that I have had enough of aches pains etc but says they wont intervene as there is no medical reason to and bubs is better off in than out - they will review next Monday and if in the meantime the pain is too much etc etc that we can ask again but be prepared to be put on bedrest and not really given a choice in the matter! Im hoping next Monday brings better news or that Moglet decides to make the decision for me before then!

Asked about if there owt we can do to bring labour on and......

Pineapple - have to eat 8+ whole pineapple
Sex - non stop for about 8 hours would do it
Sperm - 8 teaspooons of fresh sperm required
Cleaning - scrubbing floors for again 8 hours

Im too lazy for all the 8 hours things and that much pineapple would make me squit, think Im resigned to waiting and hoping its over soon and that the weather cools, still awaiting the rain they promised so have put out 2 loads of washing on the line if that doesnt make it rain nothing will!!!!

Wish we had a teleporter am having lovely thoughts of where I could go and what I could do. Fancy one like they had in Star Trek..... :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Moggy you poor thing, that sounds miserable. I would have thought at this stage they could start to think about inducing if things are proving difficult for you.

I don't think my dh has a long body. We are both quite short but I think he is pretty much in proportion. Will have to examine him tonight!! Hopefully they are a little out in their estimations though. The measurements they generally use to determine his size is his belly, which along with his head was measuring 37 weeks.


----------



## moggymay

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
Officially give in now!
:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hugs: not long now lovely lady. Hopefully little Moglet is only days away from coming out. x


----------



## MrsMils

:hugs: Oh Moggy, huge hugs. That is a lot of 8's. Hopefully Moglet is going to make an appearance very very soon. I would start the stereotypical 'eviction process' now and do the curry/DTD/Bumpy roads/everything else. It can't hurt. I really feel for you, it must be so frustrating anyway, never mind when coupled with intensive pain :nope::nope::nope:

Have a big cuddle with Mogster - remind yourself how its worth the pain and the wait :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Ann - I wouldnt worry too much.....AD alone can't make your baby bigger than average...some people have small babies and some have larger babies...that's life i say. And it's only a guesstimate anyway :hugs:
Jac has always been bigger than average.....actually over the 90th percentile for weigth and height since 3 weeks old or so.......i dont know where he gets it from as i'm 5ft4 and hubby is 5ft6 :shrug: He still has short legs legs like me and hubby though :haha: but a long upper body iykwim 

Moggy - Massive hugs hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry you're suffering so much...i'm crossing everything that moglet makes his appearance soon :hugs:
Oh....and the only thing i can do for 8 hours is sleep :haha:

Am fed up of work now......still had no official confirmation if i can finish a week early which would mean next week (i asked 3 weeks ago!).....feel like i'm being blackmailed to get things done even when they're out of my hands :wacko: Still no idea who will cover for me and they've known since i was 12 weeks. So now i'm thinking 'tough'....not my problem. So my last resort would be to go to the docs and get signed off for the week...hmmmm dont want to do that but may have to as i'm exhausted now. 

xx


----------



## penguin77

Here's what's in my hospital bag:

For me........
Light dressing gown
3 cheap nighties
1 cheap pyjama bottoms
Slippers
3 old knickers
Pack disposable knickers
Breast Pads
Maternity Pads
Toiletries bag (shower foam, tooth brush/paste, brush, deoderant, shampoo, mascara, concealer pen, antibacterial gel....other stuff i cant remember:dohh:)
Bath Towel
Magazine
Snacks

For LO......
4 Vests
4 babygros
Nappies
Wipes
Sudocrem
2 Scratch Mitts

For hubby...
nothing...he can look after himself...he did last time :haha:

Stuff to get ready soon/before we go....
Bra's
Coming home clothes for me
Cash
Mobile
Camera
Nintendo DS
Carseat/Base
Carseat footmuff
LO Cardigan
Pressie for LO from Jac and vice versa

Like moggy mentioned.....dont worry too much...i ended up being in for 6 days last time...so hubby took washing home and brought stuff in for me everyday. Oh and i have tried to cover the fact that i'll be in for 3 days.

xx


----------



## moggymay

Mogster is what is keeping me going through this, everything hurts and when i ask for help they say the best option is to take me away from him :cry: Cant do it and just want to :cry: but think as have been crying on/off all evening OH is not sure what to do, how can it be so hard?


----------



## Jetters

Moggy!! Can type much, hands are HUGE, but just want to give you some hugs- it sucks that they can't do much other than bedrest which just isn't an option. Wish we lived closer!!!! :friends:


----------



## Piperette

Huge :hugs:, Moggy. Hope Moglet makes an appearance for you as soon as you want him to. Let me try and distract you a little. ;) Are there any discounts for Mothercare around at the moment, Mrs I-Always-Find-You-The-Best-Bargain?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Mog. We would all come and help you if we could. I know this doesn't help but it will be over soon. Will post a pic of my feet so you know I can empathise with some of your pain.

They have gone from this..

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/Maldives096.jpg

to this...

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/Bump/IMG_4367.jpg


----------



## Piperette

I still can't believe that Moggy officially has only 20 DAYS to go and Jetters only 28!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I hope you mean days Pip! lol


----------



## Piperette

Fish&Chips said:


> I hope you mean days Pip! lol

:blush:


----------



## MrsMils

Oh my goodness Ann - that is a shocker of a comparison pic! 

Its a bit random Moggy, but when I'm feeling that horrible I stick a real weepy DVD on, having a good sob about something other than what I'm really upset about seems to help. Is AD not even helping?!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I am beautiful, I have sexy feet... aint pregnancy glamorous?! he he x


----------



## penguin77

Fish&Chips said:


> I am beautiful, I have sexy feet... aint pregnancy glamorous?! he he x

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Sorry hun couldnt resist.....i feel your pain as i swelled up a fair bit with Jac but seem to be escaping it this time...for now. :hugs:

It's funny...when i walk down the steet and people look at me i feel sexy and special for being pregnant......and then i go to bed at night and take off my clothes and i feel sick when i see that huge lump of a heffer in the mirror :haha:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Sob sob, thanks ladies :friends: My Mum is going to come over to help out for a few days see if we can reduce my feet down etc and avoid the chances of the antenatal ward for bedrest...

F&C - your feet look like supermodels compared to mine, even in your after cankle shots! Mine are like huge carwash sponges with chipolatas attached where the toes go and theyre raised about a centimetre on the tops by fluid :blush: Feels like they have been pumped up and up and up and are gonna burst :cry:

AD not helping :nope: Just watching documaentary about Concorde, had little weep at the crash scenes but think finally have cried myself tired so gonna head to my bed - fresh sheets etc to see if that helps :shrug:

I love you guys, makes a huge difference not to be doing this alone IYKWIM and hope I can return the favour in time with support for you guys :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - When i feel down....some serious hugs and loving with hubby and Jac do the trick :hugs::hugs: I just think how lucky i am to have the 2 men in my life.....you'll soon have 3 in yours :thumbup:

Oh man...i think i'm nesting.......hubby is on late shift so ive been sorting out bits and bobs for LO.....plus moses basket sheets/cover, carseat and base at the ready and fitted the carseat footmuff. Oh...and i love my carseat footmuff.....didnt have one with Jac as he was born end april..... here it is.....https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_2260_10751_-1__98096_10001_



xxx


----------



## moggymay

Mogster hugged me this evening before dinner and said Daddy come please Mummy sad - he is getting me through this, they both are and the fact that soon I will have all three of mmy boys to cuddle together.

Have to confess this evening whilst sobbing when the cat came to try butting me with her head to cheer me up was trying to persuade her that she could play cars with Mogster and bat them back to him along the floor. She gave me a vacant stare and sauntered off :shrug: assuming thats was feline for no!

Painkillers doing wonderful things for hands and swelling pain but think should stop pushing my luck and go get me some ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzs. 

Thanks so much again ladies :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

Night, night, Moggy. Hope you get a good night's sleep. Have you tried quickly showering your feet/legs with cold water before going to bed? It usually helps me with restless and swollen feet/legs.


----------



## MrsMils

Fish&Chips said:


> I am beautiful, I have sexy feet... aint pregnancy glamorous?! he he x

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Claire - I know exactly what you mean, I think the full length mirror in our house is going to have to go into the garage for now....:haha:

Moggy - I really hope a good nights sleep will do you some good. Glad your mum can come and give you a hand, it should at least allow you a bit more time with your feet up, running around after Mogster really can't help. Hopefully with her help you'll be able to have cuddles/do fun stuff with him rather than the day to day hard work. Sleep well hun :sleep:


----------



## MrsMils

Cute footmuff Claire!!! Well done on the productive nesting!!!

I've got to go to Norwich tomorrow to get my car serviced, hoping to get a few more things from my list before I get a horrendous bill for the squeaking sound that my car has been making for the last 3 months (and I've been blissfully ignoring!).

Moggy - that is so sweet, glad he's cheering you up (even if the cat isn't playing along!!!).


----------



## Fish&Chips

LOL Claire! I feel like that too! I'm like 'yeh I'm sexy and pregnant' but then look in the mirror!!

Aww Moggy, they sound awful. I can't imagine my feet being any bigger. I'm sure you will be there for us when we need a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## Piperette

As for me, ladies, since Saturday evening I had really strong and uncomfortable BH (at least that's what I hope they are). My bump feels almost constantly hard and I have this pain in my lower tummy, which makes it almost impossible for me to turn around in bed. And I can't really sleep on either side, the only comfortable position is on my back.

As for the leaky boobies: It is happening pretty much all the time, but particularly when I am lying down and yes, I have also woken up in wet patches in the morning. :blush:

And before I forget: Happy Birthday, Mogster. Hope you had a great day!


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!!

Happy Birthday Mogster!!!:happydance:

Lia: SOOO!??? What did DH say after you confessed that the name is from Twilight?? Does he still like it!? and Wooo Whoo for mat leave! and final driving lesson!!

Lydia: 18 days now!!! and some of those are short days...I just can't wait to get the hell out of there! As bad as that sounds :blush: I've had enough of everything...I just want to relax...get things done in the nursery and relax some more! 

Ann: We are a one car family as well. It's not always super convienient...but it's way cheaper! Also YAY for your placenta moving! That must be a relief! As for your little boy's weight...I have heard that those estimates aren't very accurate. I have a hard time picturing you having a 9lb baby. Fingers crossed he is nice and small-6-7ish pounds!

Claire: Hi!!!:hugs:

Moggy: :hugs: Sorry to hear you didn't get the answers you were hoping regarding labour, however, I have to say you have made my day with that info. Sorry TMI coming up...

Spoiler
I have been a nervous wreck all day because DH and I :sex: yesterday and now today it seems as though I am losing pieces of my mucus plug. 5-6 times when I have went for a wee and wipes there was this cream coloured thick mucus there and I have seen pictures online that say these are pieces of mucus plug. I was so worried we had brought on the start of labour or something...so I am happy to hear that 8+hours of sex or 8+teaspoons of sperm is what we would need to induce labour.

Besides that, I am also getting to the point where I want to be at 38-39 weeks. I LOVED my pregnancy and I know I will miss it like crazy...but I am so tired...and getting around so slowly...my right hip hurts...feet hurt. I mean I have nothing to complain about compared to others...like poor Moggy...and Ann's poor feet. :-( But I just hope the next couple of weeks fly by...maybe I'll feel better once I am on Mat leave. 

Peyton's got the hiccups yet again, she gets them 2-3 times a day now...poor little thing...then she starts squirming around to get comfy. I think she is really long...don't think she'll be huge but she'll be tall I think.

Curtains are finally up in her room. and my baby shower is on Sunday so I imagine by next week I will have tons more on my nursery to-do list.

Well have a good night ladies!

xo


----------



## moggymay

Morning ladies :hugs:

Thanks for putting up with my moans last night! :flower:

Had ok night but more rest than sleep, party at playgroup this morning as they break up for summer hols, then my Mum due straight after to should have afternoon to rest up and watch Mogster play. Final Tumble Tots tomorrow and visit to school by fire station so again lots on in the morning but should get rest after lunch.

Brig - I hate to say but my pain started in right hip and swollen feet and has just gotten worse and worse, probably more upsetting because last time I had none of this, I have never had a show, never had BH's and never had the swelling, with Mogster the waters broke and boom that was the start. Guess Im making sure I get to experience it all :cry:

Pip have you tried a feeding vest from Mothercare with reusuable breastpads for the nighttimes? Very comfy, supportive and the pads will absorb the leaks.

Did you ladies looking for mattresses have any luck deciding?

Claire love the wallaboo range at kiddicare, its so soft!

Cant be long now P&F til your test? How are we feeling about it? Im sure you will be great and lil Fluff's official personal chauffeur with the paper to prove it! :thumbup:

Off for a shower, will check in later for a pick me up from my fave online :friends:


----------



## Piperette

Morning Moggy, glad to hear that you are sounding a bit more upbeat this morning. :hugs:

I'll have a look at the feeding vests. I got myself a bra to wear at night, but after a full day of wearing my bra, I just want to get out of it at night. I like the look of the Mothercare mattresses you suggested. They are similar to some that we have seen. Not sure if you saw my post last night because you weren't well enough, but are there any discounts around for Mothercare?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I am going to catch up when I am back after lunchtime but came on quickly before I leave to give some :hugs: to Moggy....

shhhh.........

driving test in progress...........

:wacko:


----------



## penguin77

LIa - Good luck hun.:hugs: sending loads of positive vibes...i know you can do it :thumbup:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Ooh good luck! Know you can do it, AD to celebrate later - sugar free of course!

Pip try AF8 or AF09 both should get 10% off and think the mattresses come with free deilvery online or if you collect they fit in average sized car.


----------



## costgang

hey everyone, so had my scan yesterday, and she is weighing about 4lb 5, which is good, bad news is huge amount of fluid, got to have another scan in 2 weeks, and stupid old me went and googled what it could mean, it was all scary,but at least they are keeping an eye on us


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Moggy - so sorry you are struggling like this, bedrest isn't much good when you have a LO to consider is it, grrrrr!!!! Glad your mum is coming to help a bit though :hugs: Happy birthday too :flower:

Claire that is so slack of your work - I had to harrass my HR for something in writing as they reckoned they'd sent it out but turned out they hadn't - hope you get it sorted :hugs:

Ann thank you for your beautiful feet pic lol - I don't think mine have changed but am tempted to take a pic and see. My fingers are chubbed up so I took my jewellery off but really feel for those of you who are struggling it must be pants :hugs:

Brig - he still likes the name but not that it is likely to be popular :haha: My bump is also getting hiccups a lot throughout the day - no longer cute lol. And I too am ready to not be pregnant. My right hip is most knackered though both are painful, I can't walk so well but midwife wasn't interested.

Mattresses - we are going with one from mothercare but I'll be honest, I've forgotten already pmsl - that will be my job for this afternoon then :thumbup:

Costgang - never google! I am sure they would tell you bad things if you needed to know them - and two weeks for another scan is a while so they must not be uber worried?

So...................

now I have caught up with the threads a little........

I cannot believe I just passed my driving test :cloud9: the instructor was very nice and gave me my favourite manoevers, and no emergency stop, and I got 5 minors and passed. Still in shock, and my driving instructor just couldn't fathom my tears :haha:

So pleased as was so uncomfy after lesson yesterday and tried to sleep in a way that let my hip relax a bit as it was sore and genuinely didn't think I'd passed I don't know who was more surprised when he said it :rofl:

Aaarrrgghh!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Piperette

Congrats on passing the test, P&F. We all knew you could do it. :thumbup:

Costgang, try not to worry too much. As P&F said, if they were that worried, they'd have you back before.

Everyone else just a quick :hi: from my lunch break!


----------



## moggymay

:wohoo: :yipee: Congrats P&F - time to go car shopping!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> :wohoo: :yipee: Congrats P&F - time to go car shopping!

Haha hubby was the first person I phoned to remind him he promised me a car if I learn to drive :winkwink:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Whooo hoo!!! Congrats P&F!!!! 

Costgang sorry to hear about the fluid but I guess as they are leaving it 2 weeks to check again, that can't be too concerned. FX it's just a formality and all is ok.

Brigitte, I am also ready to be on maternity leave / have the baby. I've been so lucky as this pregnancy has been pretty easy compared to most. I do have swollen feet but I can hide them and as yet they are not too painful, unlike poor Moggy's.

:hi: to all you other lovely ladies! xxx


----------



## MrsMils

Haven't read threads yet, but just saw on fb - woohooooooo Lia!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsMils

Caught up on posts now...

Claire - have they said anything at work today? They have a duty to respond to requests legally, I think its within 28 days, but would have to check. If they are being like this with you then just do the minimum, don't go above and beyond to make it easy for them etc. 

Moggy - pleased you're feeling a little better today, hope your mum being there is helping :hugs:. If she's in Norwich in the next couple of weeks, get her to pop into Blooming Marvellous, their closing down sale gets better, today I bought a cardigan, feeding top and a vet top, all for £12!!

Costgang, glad they are keeping an eye on you, please don't google - it never makes you feel better!!!

Lia - what car are you planning to get then? How exciting! 

Brig - not long now, the days will fly by and I'm sure once you're on leave you'll feel a bit better, I know how much it helped me. 

Car service has cleared me out, brakes needed doing, so £450 out of the account today. Grrr. Def a reason to consider staying as a one car household Ann!


----------



## costgang

congrats pink and fluffy,way to go:happydance:


----------



## penguin77

Lia :happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo: Huge congrats hun......so pleased for you :thumbup: Make sure you keep on driving now and not wait till LO is here to keep your confidence :hugs:

xxx


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Hope you're feeling better today hun...and that mum is making sure you have pleanty of rest :hugs:

Costgang - Sorry about the scan.....like the others have said...if they we're concered thay would have got you back sooner for a scan or done some tests. Massive :hugs:

Ann - I also feel that ive been lucky this pregnancy..the only thing that gets me is tiredness...but that comes from running after a 14 month sold who wakes up at 5.30 past 4 days :wacko:

Brig - Being on Mat leave and having time to relax does make you feel better.....i know how you feel...im just looking forward to losing some weight and wearing non stretchy jeans :haha: Oh...and i love it when LO has hiccups...it always makes me smile...dont get them as much as when i carried Jac though...

Lydia - Gutted about the car bills ....i love having a car but the cost of running the damn things are far too expensive. :hugs:

Pip - I'm getting a fair bit of BH this time too....especially when i'm walking somewhere...weird :wacko: It feels like heaven when i take my bra off at night :haha:

Yas - You ok?? :hugs:

Cant really do anything legally with work as i only requested my manager to finish early. I have an annual leave book but cant prove when i requested it. I wanted to finish next wednesday but there's something mega urgent to get done thurs afternoon.....so i'm going to ask for a decision tomorrow and offer to work the thursday afternoon in return to get the following week off. I pretty much know my manager is doing what he can but also looking after his own ar*e (has to justify to senior manager!), and if i dont get a result i will go to the doctor and get signed off and he knows it. 
Trying not to stress about it as am already tired. :wacko:

I'm thinking of making a fortune and inventing the pregnancy mirror...it makes you look gorgeous and sexy no matter what size you are:haha:

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

He he Claire! I would buy that!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Put me down for a pregnancy mirror :haha:


----------



## Jetters

And me!!! I don't even have a mirror in my flat- I have one at head height for doing my hair and that's it. It drives Garry barmy. I get a right shock though when I catch myself in changing room mirrors or windows etc though...


----------



## costgang

thanks everyone, google is now banned,lol. i might not be around much for next 2 weeks or so, moving next week and ive not packed much yet,but once internet is up and running and ive sorted new house i will be bk,


----------



## penguin77

Hi ladies :flower

Costgang - Good luck wiht the house move...make sure you have enough rest and dont over do it :hugs:

It's really quiet in here today? Are you all ok?
Yas...you feeling better?
Moggy.....weird you not being on....has moglet decided to make an appearance?

Still no definite answer in work if i can finish next week..verbally its likely but not on paper :wacko: When i get asked tomorrow how i am......usual morning question.....i'm going to say i'm exhausted and running on empty...which is true....with the hope he does somethign about it. Will see....
There's been a small thunderstrom here.......Jac is sleeping and hubby is at work...so was aall alonea nd [email protected] myself :blush: glad its over now,


xxx


----------



## MamaBird

Ugh!! Selfish post but I am so annoyed right now...pregnancy hormones I'm sure...but anyway here is my little blurb.

I had a MW meeting today at 2pm. Yesterday at work I found out the girl that was suppose to teach for me this afternoon was sick so I called ALL our replacements and nobody could come in and teach for me SOOOO I made all the changes required to the schedule so I could leave at 1pm, come home eat and head to the MW at 2pm.
So that's what I did today...I get to the MW's office and the door is locked with a note on the door for a Tina saying she was at a birth and didn't have her local number so couldn't call. Well why the hell didn't she call me!?? she has my number!? I mean I know that's how it is with Midwives...when there's a baby being born they have to be there...but it would have been nice to get a cancellation call. So anyway I called from my cellphone and said I was supposed to have a meeting at 2pm but noone is there so to call me back with a new time and I gave them the times I was available.

Like I said....so annoying!!

Sorry I didn't catch up on the posts. I have been really cranky the last few days.
Hope everyone is well.

xo


----------



## MrsMils

Good luck with the move costgang, I hope it all goes smoothly and you get settled in quickly, make sure you take it easy!!:thumbup:

Hi Claire! I can't believe we're 33 weeks, it finally feels like I'm getting somewhere! Glad you survived the storm - thats when I make the dog cuddle up on the sofa with me - not that she'll protect me from the lightning, but it makes me feel better!!:blush:

I hope you get the answer you want tomorrow morning, don't just be honest about how exhausted you are, exaggerate, it can't hurt!

I'm hoping Moggy is just chilling out and spending time with her Mum, but even better if Moglet has decided to put in an appearance!:thumbup:

I've had an admin day and got lots sorted. Off to have bloods checked for iron levels in the morning, here's hoping they can take the blood a bit easier this time!!:sick:


----------



## Jetters

I'm having a really tough time with my hands/pregnancy woes etc at the moment, and to top it off have had a horrible fall out with bloody Garry :( but will catch up with you all asap xxxx


----------



## penguin77

Lydia - I know what you mean ... it feels like that BFP was yesterday but it was last xmas :saywhat: 
I hope i get some sort of decision tomorrow....either way...the longer he keeps me hanging the more determined i am to get signed off by docs. I'm knackered now...especially when it comes to wednesday after doing 3 days of work and Jac.....

Hope your blood draw is easy hun.......OMG another thunder storm ...lets hope tis a one off :cry:
PIllow at the ready...

Oh...ive texted moggy and had no reponse yet. :shrug:


xxx


----------



## penguin77

Jetters said:


> I'm having a really tough time with my hands/pregnancy woes etc at the moment, and to top it off have had a horrible fall out with bloody Garry :( but will catch up with you all asap xxxx

Awww......hope your ok...hang in there hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## penguin77

Must have been a one off... :shrug:

Forgot...had a funny moment in work today. A friend came up to me and said that a girl i know had asked her if i was pregnant :haha::haha:

I can belive it...... if i was around 20 weeks maybe....but it's been so obvious for ages.....and i see her and say hi all the time.... :rofl::rofl:

I'm not sure if i should feel insulted ..she probably thought i was getting fat LOL

xx


----------



## penguin77

Moggy is ok...no sign of moglet..

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hugs: to Yas, Claire & Brigitte. Blimen swollen hands, MWs and work!

Costgang good luck with the move hun!

Moggy, hope Moglet does join us all soon.

:hi: P&F and all you other lovely ladies x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Costgang - good luck with the move get your feet up as often as you can! :hugs:

Claire - that is really pants about work.......def make sure they are aware how much you are struggling they should be making it easier for you :growlmad: I feel pretty lucky with my lot now, my team were so good at trying to take work off me to help me finish my handover. Would definitely be tempted to make them aware you can just get signed off if they don't pull their finger out............

Brigitte that is rotten too - it is just courtesy to call and I would be cross too :hugs:

Yas hun sending you hugs :hugs: we are here when you can get on - hope you feel better soon - on all fronts!!!!

Happy 33 weeks (just over and just under!) to lots of you lol!!! It does seem like yesterday since the BFP.......mental.

I have had a lovely day with DH he had an interview over near a shopping outlet so dropped me off there and met me back for lunch. He has treated me to a lovely charm bracelet which I love, and is now working hard with his dad to finish more DIY in the house :thumbup:

Glad moggy is okay too though I'm sure moglet will be the first to appear of them all!!!!!

Evening all! :flower:


----------



## penguin77

Brig - Awww.....sorry you had a rotten day hun....:hugs:

xx


----------



## Piperette

Hi ladies,

Glad Moggy is okay and is just taking it easy.

MamaBird, can't blame you for being annoyed. I know it is nothing major, but last week the MW didn't call the centre at all to let us know she wasn't going to show up for swimming. I know they can be busy, but at least a phone call, don't you think?

MrsMils, good luck with the bloods tomorrow.

Jetters, :hugs:. Hope you sort things out. We are here for you if you need us.

Claire, good luck for tomorrow, but do what you have to to get some rest if they won't let you.

F&C, :hi:

P&F, sounds like you had a lovely day. Did you drive at all today?

Costgang, good luck with the move and take it easy.

As for us: We also need to get packed up now as we are moving next Friday. Following Monday we will get a phone line installed as there was never one in the house although there have previously been tenants in there. I mean, come on, who doesn't have a phone line these days? And the annoying thing is that you can't order the broadband until you have an active phone line. :nope: And from ordering the broadband to the actual connection, it can take anything up to 15 days. So I might be offline for over 2 weeks. By the time I come back on, lots of you will have already had their babies.


----------



## Piperette

Oh yeah, and we went to our parentcraft class tonight. It was all about pain relief, quite interesting really.


----------



## MrsMils

Brig - I missed your post (think we posted at the same time!). I'm so sorry, things like that drive me mad at the moment, so frustrating. Hope you've got a nice evening planned :hugs:

Pip - glad the class was interesting, hope the packing goes well (and hope you've separated your labour bag so you don't lose it in boxes - we've still got unopened boxes and we moved over a year and a half ago!!). We need to find a way of keeping you updated while you're off-line - if you'd like me to have your mobile number I'll happily text you if any babies arrive!!

Lia - good DH!!! Shopping, DIY and charm bracelet:thumbup:

Claire - thanks for updating us on Moggy, glad she's ok, shame no baby though!! Very funny about the person at work, maybe she's made the mistake before of asking and the person was just having a fat day - that would put me off asking for life! 

Yas - you poor thing, hands and Garry, rubbish :hugs:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

No driving for me yest Pip but todays mission is find the insurance docs and update them so I can get out asap :thumbup:

And don't worry about missing babies - I reckon mine will hang in til the last second for you lol!!!! Do people have your number to update you in case though? Feel free to PM it on if not, I think I just have Yas number. I can't believe it takes so long to do things like that these days it is crazy - and for someone to not have a phoneline at all..............admittedly we only have ours for the internet but still!!! :dohh:

Half dressed so far - my big achievement for the morning hahaha :haha: planning on nipping out for a couple of bits (short walk, sadly uphill coming back :dohh:) but DH and his dad finished the utility room last night and his dad is coming back Saturday to paint the landing and kitchen I think :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

What was the class like Pip? I really don't know much about pain relief. Will an ibuprofen do the trick? Good luck with the house move.

:hi: mrsmils!

Feeling a bit low all of a sudden. Think I'm just fed up with having to put up with things like swollen feet and now can't have any treats. Would just like a day or two of time out. :(


----------



## MrsMils

Hi Ann! I know what you mean :hugs:, I said to DH the other day that I wished he could take over, just for a day or two so that I can have a little break. Rubbish that you can't even have any treats, I've been trying to eat my favourite yummy fruits like strawberries, grapes, cherries etc as treats to try and stop the dimples spreading...! What about making yourself some fruit juice/sugar-free squash ice-lollies?

Embarrassingly I went to iron some of DHs shirts today and its been so long since I ironed that I couldn't actually find the iron.....:blush: Goodness knows where I've put it, have had to go around to the in-laws to borrow theirs (thank goodness MIL doesn't 'do' ironing, so she didn't bat an eyelid when I said I couldn't find mine!). I am such a shameful housewife at the moment!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

We have some cherries on our tree so I might go pick some. Thanks Mrs M x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Aww sending big hugs ladies - I have been saying to DH too if he could just have him for a little while so I can sleep comfortably or walk more than a metre without being sore...........lol.....

As for ironing - haven't done much of that since uni :haha: I am worlds worst housewife. The only stuff that reallllly needs ironing is DHs work shirts which thankfully he doesn't need very often as generally he's in safety gear so he irons his own when he needs them :rofl: oh I'm so bad.....:dohh:

Have had my footspa out today and it was so nice and relaxing. Now chilling out to the relaxing sounds of DHs DIY drilling............:haha:

Hope you're all doing okay, or that it's quiet as you're all relaxing :flower:


----------



## penguin77

We should rename this thread to 'no ironing allowed!!' lol

I do iron but only 1-2 times a week. Hubby doesnt want me to iron any of his stuff ...just fold everythign nicely.....so i only iron his shirts :thumbup:

Ive also never ironed Jac's vests and babygros...only what i have to... like trousers, and t-shirts get done on one side only.....how bad am I......:blush:

xxx


----------



## Jetters

I don't even own an iron, much to the OHs disgust...!


----------



## moggymay

I iron NOTHING! Perks of being military wifey the hubby does it all - theyre taught when they join up and noone else ever can do it as well! Result! 

Question though why do some folk iron socks?


----------



## MrsMils

moggymay said:


> Question though why do some folk iron socks?

What????!!!! Thats insane! :loopy: The only thing I ever ironed were work shirts, so gradually I changed to wearing fitted jumpers etc that could come straight out of the tumble drier etc!

Fortunately with DH's job he doesn't even wash his work clothes (all done at work), so I rarely have to iron for him.

oooh - Lia, footspa sounds lovely!:cloud9:

Moggy - how are you doing today? Is your mum still at yours? Hope the cooler weather is helping a bit :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

I finally have a physio appointment for some splints! Monday, wooop. I know they're not a magic cure but anything is worth a try for me.


----------



## moggymay

oooh I have spares, didnt realise you were stillawaiting them as would have sent some your way :dohh:

Mum going back today as she has stuff on over weekend and next week - gonna be hard but if Moglet decides to come she will be here within 2 hurs for mogster so not so bad...MW monday....

:hugs: and :flower: to all xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Here's a chuckle on the ironing front - my MIL is seriously the Domestic Goddess. So we've had most of our stuff in storage at hers while we had the building work done. The other week she said she had to ask me a question.

There was an iron in our stuff in their spare room - did we have two or how were we coping without it...............:rofl:.............

I said "an iron? in our stuff? is there an ironing board too?" :rofl:

Yipppeeeeeeeeeeeee for appointment Yas hope you can get some relief. And a bit of a break is better than none I guess moggy, and good that she can be back here so quick! :hugs:

37 weeks today so operation evict baby is on :haha:

Happy weekend ladies! :flower:


----------



## moggymay

Moglet has claimed squatters rights :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

^ he's obviously comfy in there :D

Woooo for full term Lia!!!!


Sorry for the overshare, but i'm completely excited cos I lost my plug (or part of it I assume) this morning :happydance: I know it doesn't mean anything is gonna happen any time soon, but it really cheers me up when my body does something that it is MEANT to do you know?! Yay! Things are getting ready!!!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

:haha: @ squatters rights!

And that's fab Yas - I even attempted some :sex: with DH last night, poor lad thought it was his birthday lol - nothing sexy about manoevering a great whale with sore hips and a giant bump thoug :rofl:

Undecided if I want him to stay in there forever now or if I'm ready for this......:rofl:


----------



## Jetters

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Garry is on his way over after our horrible week... got to admit i've been thinking of just letting it go instead of fighting my ground just so we can have some make up/eviction sex :rofl:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Jetters said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Garry is on his way over after our horrible week... got to admit i've been thinking of just letting it go instead of fighting my ground just so we can have some make up/eviction sex :rofl:

:haha: - make up / eviction sex or not, I hope you sort things out in whatever way is best for you - if he's been a bad egg stand your ground and let him do the grovelling :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

I never got the ironing socks stuff either....some even iron kitchen cloths and stuff :shrug: 

Moggy - I'm jealous that you have a hubby that irons- you should rent him out......mine just about knows where the dyson is...dont think he could switch it on though :haha:

Yas - Losing the plug is still a good sign :thumbup: Hope you get what you wnat from Garry...if it's make up sex so be it :haha:

Lia - :rofl::rofl: at the eviction sex.......i know how you feel......totally feel unsexy so why bother LOL ....Oh and happy 37 weeks and being full term :yipee::yipee:

Lydia - Hi hun.... :flower:

xx


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone!! You've had me in giggles with all of this! :rofl: I did say to DH last night that he would have to do it with me when I got to 37 weeks to try and get the baby out, his response: "What, you want to have sex in hospital??!!" (coupled with a look of horror on his face!). I had to explain that, no, I meant to get labour started! :rofl:

Happy full-term Lia! Woo hoo!! :happydance:And Yas - thats exciting!!:happydance:

The drape for the cot arrived today, so (whilst iron still out as I hadn't bothered to put it away yet) I ironed it :iron: - went and burnt my finger and very nearly my bump! So THAT is why I don't iron - its dangerous!! On the plus side, drape looks very pretty!

Hope you're all having a good Friday! :thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey to being full term P&F!!! And yey for loosing your plug Yas!

Hope everyone is enjoying makeup/eviction sex. 

I had a moan and cry last night and feel much better now. Got told off for having a subway yesterday but I wanted a treat seeing as I've been so good and cut out my sugar. Felt a bit hard done by. :(


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Aww Ann :hugs: I would have kicked off if someone told me off for having a subway to be fair, pffft!!!!

Been having some funky twinging today but don't know if it's just my body going into shock at its escape from celibacy :haha:

Officially loving maternity leave so far - so pleased I didn't work up til today as I'd originally planned :flower:


----------



## MamaBird

OMG I can't believe Moggy and Lia are term...Yas has lost her plug!! We are all getting so close!!! It's so exciting! 
Ann sorry you are having a hard time...I have starting feeling like a huge whale. I was overweight to begin and I have put on 26lbs so far...5lbs in the last 16 days :-( I am scheduled to try and go see my MW again today at 2pm after her missing our meeting Wed. She will probably give me crap. :-(

Anyway, it's my baby shower this weekend!!! I can't wait till Sunday! I will have sure to post pictures for you ladies! 

xo


----------



## moggymay

Just got home from footie with Mogster - Im shattered!!!!!!!! How can football with 3 year olds be so knackering???? One more sesh next Friday pm then we finish til September, hoping Moglet can time his appearance so I dont miss footie....:shrug:

Its all getting very close, Im thinking Yas will be first of us to pop...not sure why:nope: but think she will be...

Are we all ready in terms of pushchairs, carseats, nurseries etc? Maybe we should make sure we have at least 2 of the others who have our number so we can keep everyone posted as to what is occurring...? Gonna be weird when we arent updating for a day or two but then guess it will mean we have a little person to focus on thats out rather than in!

Hands hurting lots now so thats my lot, catch you later maybe :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

F&C, to answer your question about the pain relief:

1. Massage - No negative effect on baby.
2. Warm Bath - No negative effect on baby as long as water is not too hot.
3. Position - Positive effect on baby to get ready for coming out.
4. TENS - No negative effect on baby.
5. Gas and Air - No negative effect on baby as it leaves body approx. 15 seconds after inhaling it. Can make mum feel sick.
6. Pethidine - Injection. If administered too close to baby coming out, baby can be sleepy. Can make mum feel sick and drowsy.
7. Epidural - No negative effect on baby. Little to no control over legs. Therefore a catheter is often required. Also, risk of stitches or tears higher as mum might not have full control over pushing and help might be required.
8. Spinal - As epidural, just stronger, so legs cannot be moved at all. Can be used for c-section.
9. Birthing Pool - No negative effect on baby. Pain relief through the water. Can be combined with Gas and Air.

Both 7 and 8 increase the chances of an instrumental birth.

I don't know if you have the Pregnancy Book that came in the Bounty pack, but there is also a chapter on pain relief from page 91. If not and you have any more questions, let me know and I will see if it was covered in the class or if it is in the book. :winkwink:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Ooh Brigitte have fun at the baby shower I'm sure it will be lovely!!!!

I have a friend coming to visit on Monday and she has bought some bits too I am amassing a stock of gifts lol - she has bought something with DH in mind too which is nice (they are both sciency and nerdy so I wouldn't be surprised if it was a labcoat for baby................:rofl:). She has just done her teacher training this year so is now without income til Sept so we are having a cheapy home-made spa day :flower:

I think I am mostly ready - need to wash stuff and set moses basket up, and put baby stuff in the hospital bag. Currently working my way through the house lol, have spent the day shredding loads of useless paperwork hubby has kept from the dark ages :haha:

Probably would be useful on the numbers front - I think I just have Yas at the mo?

Pip that post is really helpful thank you :flower:


----------



## moggymay

Pip thanks for info :thumbup: ask your MW if your hospital offer MEPTID - it is the same as Pethidine in the pain relief effect BUT it doesnt affect baby so baby isnt sleepy etc. Also it is really worth trying out some of the deep breathing exercises to get your through the earlier contractions, we found counting elephants through the contractions helped focus on the breathing :shrug: bizarre but it worked and I only had a bit of gas and air... hoping to do the same this time

P&F - cheapy spa day? Get some oatmeal - makes a mean face pack, mix with bit of water and on for 10 mins, salad cream of the number 57 variety makes a mean toner (leave on for 5 mins then clean off) and raspberry yoghurt makes a fab facepack for the moisturising aspect. All bizarre but true and I suffer with excema and sensitive skin so if you dont you should be well away! We used to do them at uni - I shared with a couple of greek girls in my first year and they swore by it - raspberry yoghurt first with cold teabags on the eyes, then the 5 minute salad cream tone and finally the oatmeal scrub pack with cucumber in the eyes. You will look daft whilst its on but very smooth and soft after!

Hands have gone again so will rest em and be back! :hugs:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> You will look daft whilst its on but very smooth and soft after!
> 
> Hands have gone again so will rest em and be back! :hugs:

And I will taste great :rofl:

Thanks hun! Give those talented hands a break lol! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Pip!

Have a lovely day tomorrow Brigitte. Can't wait to see the photos,

Moggy we are pretty much ready, just bits of bobs to get and my hospital bag to do. 

I can't believe that we could be having mini people with us soon!!! xx


----------



## moggymay

Fish&Chips said:


> Thanks Pip!
> 
> Have a lovely day tomorrow Brigitte. Can't wait to see the photos,
> 
> Moggy we are pretty much ready, just bits of bobs to get and my hospital bag to do.
> 
> I can't believe that we could be having mini people with us soon!!! xx

Hands off Bobs bits! :rofl:

Have a lovely weekend, hands coming back but dont want to push it too much as its Saturday tomorrow and want to get out in the garden with Mogster, put 7 foot stakes in last week for his sunflowers and theyre all looking in need of taller ones....he is growing triffids!!! And bless him has learned to play frisbee :happydance:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oh I LOVE sunflowers they are my favourite thing EVER! My aunt down in Portsmouth had some they were beautiful red ones - she didn't like them and said she had meant to get yellow but they were soooo pretty!

Up and showered but knackered - only up as know FIL is due round shortly to finish off the painting and stuff with DH. Didn't sleep very well at all last night. I think at one point I was in fact convinced I would go into labour for no good reason other than I couldn't sleep :haha:

Maybe I should go and make the kitchen look less like a wasteland before he gets here in case the MIL comes too...................:dohh:

Happy weekend ladies! :flower:


----------



## Piperette

Hi ladies,

We are in the middle of packing...and I have a question, which you might be able to help me with.

I have a huge amount of Glamour magazines, pretty much every one from about October 2002 until the beginning of last year.

Is there anything I can do with them other than throw them in the bin? Is there a website for people who collect things like this or am I just clutching at straws? It is just they are in pristine condition...

I don't know. If not, I will just throw them, I suppose.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Piperette said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> We are in the middle of packing...and I have a question, which you might be able to help me with.
> 
> I have a huge amount of Glamour magazines, pretty much every one from about October 2002 until the beginning of last year.
> 
> Is there anything I can do with them other than throw them in the bin? Is there a website for people who collect things like this or am I just clutching at straws? It is just they are in pristine condition...
> 
> I don't know. If not, I will just throw them, I suppose.

Have seen mags on freecycle, or preloved before now. I craft a bit and remember seeing 3 years worth of craft mags on pre-loved but DH wouldn't let me get them...........he thought I should add mine to the bundle :dohh:

Have also bought old issues of mags on ebay before, don't know what the market is like for glamour but thought I'd mention it in case, might be worth a squiz at ebay!


----------



## moggymay

Local hairdressers/opticians/docs/hospitals/dentists might take them for waiting areas?


----------



## Piperette

Just having a break from packing...I am knackered.


----------



## Piperette

I didn't get a chance to do a 31 week pic, so here is the progression up to 33 weeks instead.
 



Attached Files:







Weeks 10-33.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Don't envy you pip - I am dreading our unpacking as stuff gradually comes back to the house from MILs and that is easier than packing :dohh:

Love the bump progress though! :flower:

I am knackered and haven't done a right lot at all today..........and how long does it take to put washing away these days????????? :dohh:


----------



## moggymay

wait til you have baby stuff too! 

Folding all Mogsters stuff takes forever but it does make me smile, cant wait to have two sizes of little boy stuff - wierd but its folding his pants that makes me smile, folding OH's doesnt have the same effect :haha:

Dont envy either of you packing and unpacking, we have been here 5 years and still have a couple of boxes awaiting unpacking - guess if I havent needed it so far.....Least this time all the maternity clothes wont need storing and as Moglet grows out of clothes etc we can either pass on or sell on.

Fed up of pins n needles in hands and swelling in knankles now, given up on MW doing anything as she will just say it doesnt hurt Moglet so why intervene - errr Mogster! Ah well OH home this weekend and on Monday Mogster at school in the morning then OH home to come to MW appt in afternoon, have to get through Tuesday and then Wednesday morning and Mum is coming to the rescue AGAIN - am very lucky that she will :yipee:

Having real name dilemmas now, stuck on middle name! Do any of you have thoughts for good boys middle names - havent yet settled on christian name, have a couple so variety of middles would be nice!

Gonna go for quick soak in bath and rest back/legs/knankles/hands - have to be quick cos would normally read and havent the strength to hold the book :dohh:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I think we are now going with Paul for the middle name, but I did like Thomas, and was fighting with DH as he wanted David, and I wanted Thomas.

Oliver too? I wanted that name for first name but DH not having it :nope: And James is a nice one. But that is my brothers name lol so I couldn't have it.

Are you looking for traditional / unusual?

*needs her thinking cap on*

Am debating a lie down myself as I have such a headache..........but FIL and DH still at it in the house..........poor FIL has been here since 10am bless him but upstairs is done now........minus a carpet to the landing I think :thumbup: will have to get the camera back out as utility room and spare room also pretty much finished :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

prefer traditional but not too old fashioned IYKWIM? Also leaning toward 2 or 3 syllables


----------



## MrsMils

Hi girls! Hope you're all resting up now, :sleep:

Pip - well done on the packing. I used to hoard magazines (they moved a couple of houses with me), but I eventually threw them all out, like Lia said, have a look on ebay, but if not, freecycle perhaps? :shrug:

Lia, how exciting, they must have got lots done, looking forward to piccies.:thumbup:

Moggy - hope you have a nice bath, so lovely that your mum can come and help. Just a shame your midwife isn't as supportive. :growlmad:

I've had a lovely day, I went to a horse trials and saw several friends, I've really missed being around horses since my one went away for the summer. The trouble is, I spent a fair amount of time on my feet, got home, sat down and then when I went to get up my right leg just sort of gave way underneath me and I then couldn't walk. Its been really painful where my hips join the inside of my leg, on my pelvis, for the last few weeks, and I think this is the same. Urgh. DH is in Italy for the weekend, so the dog had to hang out with me while I sobbed :cry: - I just feel a bit pathetic! Its a bit better now I've been moving again. Going to have a bath and see if that helps the joint...

Will get thinking cap on for names while I'm in the bath - what are the front runners for the first name?


----------



## Fish&Chips

moggymay said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Pip!
> 
> Have a lovely day tomorrow Brigitte. Can't wait to see the photos,
> 
> Moggy we are pretty much ready, just bits of bobs to get and my hospital bag to do.
> 
> I can't believe that we could be having mini people with us soon!!! xx
> 
> Hands off Bobs bits! :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL!!!!!! But he's got such lovely bits!!! :haha:


----------



## costgang

hey pip, u moving too? i think i missed that, or forgot:blush: how funny we are same dates and moving at same time, spooky:argh:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy 38 weeks Moggy!! x


----------



## Piperette

costgang said:


> hey pip, u moving too? i think i missed that, or forgot:blush: how funny we are same dates and moving at same time, spooky:argh:

It is a bit of a coincidence, isn't it? How are you getting on with things and when are you hoping to be in the new house?

We are hoping to move most of the things on Friday and give the keys for our current house back a week on Monday.

Happy 38 weeks, Moggy! :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

any of these the ones you like Yas?

https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swa...appies-sale-little-lambs-motherease-more.html


----------



## costgang

we started taking stuff 2day,will be in properly weds, its so hard with josh


----------



## moggymay

Yas's waters broke :yipee: we gonna have our first baby on the thread - text came 2245 last night...


----------



## Piperette

:happydance:

OMG, I knew that Moggy and Yas were quite close, but I didn't realise it was that close. All the Best to her.

Keep us posted, Moggy.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Argh can't believe it!!! I heard my phone go off dimly but I was shattered and stayed in bed (and only just got up now as I am a lazy toad!!!!!) :dohh:

Go Yas!!!!!!!!!

Though she is a queue jumper I am due 3 days before her as well :rofl:

Argh I wonder if Garry knows to text people???? DH has asked me to let him know who he is supposed to tell (can't you tell he thinks I am going to be rendered incapable as I have no pain threshold :haha:)

So excited to meet her little man argh!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## MrsMils

Argh - HOW EXCITING!!!!!!!! Moggy you were right - you said she'd be first!!! Keep us posted with any updates!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## moggymay

will do, in terms of texting each other I have Claire and Yas's numbers but no others :shrug: if anyone wants to swap numbers PM me and will text you back!

P&F I heard it go and looked at the clock and said to OH whos texting me at this time, theyll have to wait! :oops: Saw it this morning and responded straight away but nothing yet, guess shes busy! :rofl:

Who will be next, thinking I will be well into August at this rate, am huge and like a very unfit person shuffling and puffing around, guess am gonna have my monies worth of pregnancy this time around :cry:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Awww it can't be too much longer - I flit between wanting it now and not wanting it yet, depending on if I'm feeling scared or sore :haha:

I have been flapping since last night that my waters were leaking - am sure I am over-reacting but kept waking up feeling soaking. It is probably just the hot weather but I feel like I am back in first tri on knicker watch lol.......:haha:

My friend put in a request for me to have baby either before 27th July or from 7th August onwards as she is going on holiday :dohh: SIL arrives in the UK at the end of this week though so mostly I hope he will come sooner rather than later.

Is Mogster excited yet?

PS - I think I may have also successfully sent a PM but I could be wrong, and it could have gone to someone else knowing my luck with technology I have only just mastered regular posts :haha:


----------



## moggymay

txtd you back, had two friends who each said wait til they got back from hols, theyre now both back and one of them thinks I should go two weeks over just cos was early with Mogster :dohh:

I want to play with my boys not have to waddle like a heffer!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I know how idle my waddling is making me so can appreciate it must be a nuisance when you have Mogster to think about - getting up from a chair is a feat of engineering sometimes :dohh:

Well I have a friend en route for our cheapy day in though the builders are noisier than I thought so maybe we'll venture out....:shrug: but going to finish getting ready as I jogged down here in excitement once I read the text from Yas :rofl:

I will be lurking about I hope we hear from her soon!

Happy Monday ladies :flower:


----------



## penguin77

Yas - How exciting.......our first baby will arrive in the next few days at the latest :cloud9: Hope you're ok hun :hugs:

Havent had the chance to read through the thread....yet.......will try to catch up this afternoon.

It's been a strange and sad weekend all in all........a friend i used to work with passed away yesterday morning. Found out he had cancer a month or so ago.....and died suddenly yesterday :cry: Haven't seen him in over 2 years as he moved up to newcastle for work...with being preggers and having jac and stuff never got a chance to catch up properly....gutted. Still all sureal especially as he was only 34 and year older than me. So will have another funeral to go to in the next week. 

Work still being an arse......spoke to my boss this morning...he'll sign my annual leave for next week on Thursday if out planned software change goes smoothly......basically as nobody else has the knowledge to do it :dohh: Either way i wont be working next week...ill see docs if need be...fed up of being taken for a ride. Bottom line being i'll find out 5 munutes before i go home on thursday if i get to finish there and then .....how sh*t is that.

Hope all you lovely ladies are well.

xx


----------



## moggymay

Update from Yas...she is 8cm and has had an epidural, baby boy should be imn her arms in next 6 hours, sent her all our love, let you know more as soon as I hear :hugs: xx


----------



## Piperette

Go on, Yas. You can do it. We are all thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Yas - Nearly there now hun......cant wait........:hugs:

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Claire - so sorry to hear about your friend :hugs: and your work - how awful are they :growlmad:

Just got back from a little jaunt into town for lunch and can't believe Yas will have her little man soon.....wow!


----------



## MrsMils

Ooooh - I couldn't wait to get home to check the latest on Yas! I'm so excited! I can't believe our first baby is nearly here! 

So, psychic Moggy, when do you think mine will arrive? Early or late?!!:haha:

Just been minding my friend's baby while she rode her horse, she's a really good baby but cried nearly the whole time unless I fed her. Freaked me out a bit that I'm not going to have a clue what to do with my baby when it arrives.... :nope:

Claire, I'm so sorry about your friend, thats dreadful news, especially so young. Big hugs hun. :hugs: Can't believe work are being so dreadful too, I'm pretty sure what they're doing breaches employment law.:growlmad:

Off for a walk with a girl prom preggo yoga and our dogs which should be nice, sun is shining. Hopefully when I get back Yas might have had her baby!!!! Go Yas, you can do it!! :happydance:

Moggy - I'll PM you, Pip has my number but it would prob be good to have exchanged numbers with someone else :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

I think it has to be soon? 

Enjoy the walk with the woofies, Im off to MW in a bit - 3pm appt

MrsM Im thinking early but only just...a few days maybe? Maybe the more AD you consume the later after 37 weeks it is?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Argh MIL is picking us up to go for tea in under an hour and I am in suspense for Yas lol!!!!!

My friend has just left we have had a nice day and she painted my toenails for me so I am now ready to have the baby :rofl:

She has got us some cute romper suits with dinosaurs on that are lovely and the sciency/nerdy gift that she got is like a soft toy but..............it's a higgs bosun. Now I was left looking at it in bewilderment I had no idea what it was but DH was suitably impressed and is looking forward to our physics-genius baby being born :dohh:


----------



## Fish&Chips

moggymay said:


> Update from Yas...she is 8cm and has had an epidural, baby boy should be imn her arms in next 6 hours, sent her all our love, let you know more as soon as I hear :hugs: xx

Whoooo hooo!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so excited!


----------



## penguin77

Lia - Thanks hun :hugs: 

Lydia - Thanks hun :hugs: I think they're breaching laws too...like i say i have a plan if he wont approve it thursday.....i go see our HR (which is p*ss poor these days) and see where i stand... or i get a doctors note. Either way i will be off next week....especially as they obiously dont give a [email protected] about me and my health.

Yas - Surely our 1st baby boy has arrived?

Moggy- How did MW apptm go hun?

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh Claire, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend :hugs: It must have been such a shock. Also I can't believe your work still haven't given you an answer! I'm not even sure they are legally allowed to leave it so late? Either way it's bang out of order and I'm glad you are going to stick up for yourself and not go in next week either way.

Yes physic Moggy, will Little Fishy be early or late? he he

Mrsmils, don't worry cause I'm sure when it's your own child you will know exactly what to do and if you don't immediately, you will learn very quickly!!

Moggy I will PM you my number. xxx


----------



## MamaBird

OMG!!!! I leave for one weekend and come back to this!! LOL!

GO YAS!!! Can't wait to hear the next update! I can't believe she's in labour!!! 

Claire: so sorry to hear abour your friend. :-(

Well ladies, my baby shower was excellent, but I forgot my camera so I have to wait for my mom to send pictures. I will update more when I have more time! 

xo


----------



## penguin77

Brig - Thanks hun :hugs: Glad you had a great shower....cant wait for the pics...dont take too long...

Ann - Thanks hun :hugs: I dont think its really sunk in...especially asi hadnt seen him for so long.....:cry:

I'm happy to exchange no's with someone else too as i only have moggy's :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Piperette

penguin77 said:


> I'm happy to exchange no's with someone else too as i only have moggy's :thumbup:
> 
> xxx

PM'ed you, bump buddy. :winkwink:


----------



## moggymay

MW appt so so, need to rest more :dohh: fluid not going down :dohh: BP 152/94 so retest later thisw week, get home visit though so bit easier.

Discussed options cos of pain of carpal tunnel, odema, Mogster activity etc and basically she is reluctant as if body not ready our hospital only allow so many goes then do C-Section which will keep me away from Mogster longer in the long run. They try gel then if nowt after 24 hours send you home for 24 hours then call you back to try again, if no result after 6 hours they start drip and if still nowt then they will consider stress to Mum and Moglet and either break waters for you or do section, MW is leaning towards holsd out bit longer then maybe try sweep...? 

Mum arrives Weds so gonna keep plodding on and hoping Mother Nature feels sympathetic....:shrug: If BP still high thursday then we reassess...

Nothing from Yas so hoping all good with her and little man...

:hi: all, off for cool bath as am absolutely roasting :shrug: could fry eggs on me at the moment!


----------



## penguin77

Piperette said:


> penguin77 said:
> 
> 
> I'm happy to exchange no's with someone else too as i only have moggy's :thumbup:
> 
> xxx
> 
> PM'ed you, bump buddy. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Ive Pm'd you too :winkwink::winkwink:

xx


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> MW appt so so, need to rest more :dohh: fluid not going down :dohh: BP 152/94 so retest later thisw week, get home visit though so bit easier.
> 
> Discussed options cos of pain of carpal tunnel, odema, Mogster activity etc and basically she is reluctant as if body not ready our hospital only allow so many goes then do C-Section which will keep me away from Mogster longer in the long run. They try gel then if nowt after 24 hours send you home for 24 hours then call you back to try again, if no result after 6 hours they start drip and if still nowt then they will consider stress to Mum and Moglet and either break waters for you or do section, MW is leaning towards holsd out bit longer then maybe try sweep...?
> 
> Mum arrives Weds so gonna keep plodding on and hoping Mother Nature feels sympathetic....:shrug: If BP still high thursday then we reassess...
> 
> Nothing from Yas so hoping all good with her and little man...
> 
> :hi: all, off for cool bath as am absolutely roasting :shrug: could fry eggs on me at the moment!

Hope mother nature takes over soon hun :hugs: Either way you have a backup.....weigh up all the options hun +ve and -ve and see where it takes you....thats what i did :hugs::hugs: Rest up and try not to over do it before your mum arrives...

xx


----------



## costgang

josh is being a bit of tit tonight, not comfy with him wriggling all over me,:growlmad: goodluck yas, how exciting, so who is going to be next?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Not me next I've promised not to queue jump for Moggy :haha:

Just had update from Yas though - beautiful baby K born 6.52pm weighing 6lb 5oz and she said he is perfect and I'm sure he is she has sent a beautiful pic!

Well done Yas hun soooooooooo proud of you! :hugs:


----------



## MamaBird

Yay Yas!!!!!! Congrats!! xox


----------



## MrsMils

Yay!! Congratulations Yas!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## moggymay

He is gorgeous! Well done Yas! Not as big as she was thinking either - I would say perfect size as only an oz different to Mogster. Love the name too :yipee:

Woken up feeling very nauseous and backachey, hoping it passes as Mum not here today just me n Mogster. Had a chat with Moglet whilst in the bath yesterday nad suggested he might want to come out and meet us....he is a boy though so dont know if he was listening :haha:

Anyone can be next so long as we all get happy and healthy bubbas and mummies I dont mind waiting til fortnight over - although have to say would rather not. Belly button has now almost popped!

Is AD in a milkshake for breakfast wrong :shrug:


----------



## moggymay

MrsM what were you doing up at 430am? Thought it was only me who seemed to be set to wake up then? I ended up watching Bizarre ER!


----------



## costgang

congrats yas:happydance::hugs: i will find out mopefully will have all my unpackingonday my date to go in, h done by then:dohh: last night in my old house tonight:happydance: thanks god, its awful


----------



## penguin77

Awww......huge congrats Yas....love the name :happydance::happydance:

Cant wait for the pics :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

Claire have just tried to forward pic to you on my phone....not very good at it though so might not have pic attached properly :wacko:


----------



## Piperette

Yay, congratulations, Yas! Looking forward to see pics of little K.


----------



## Piperette

Costgang, lucky you being almost done moving. Enjoy being in the new house.

Moggy, just take it easy until your mum arrives.

Claire, don't let work annoy you. ;)


----------



## Piperette

Everyone else :hi:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Mmmmm moggy AD in a milkshake for breakfast sounds like a plan :haha:

Yay for the move costgang will be so nice when it is all over - and for you too Pip!

Well every grumble or backache or twinge I get I am now talking to baby saying 'get out get out' :haha: how strange is that, now we have started popping I want to pop too lol!!!!!! And would love him to come early just so he stops getting fatter :rofl:

Nice day today of washing baby clothes mmmmm, DH gone back to work so just me and the builders (new ones), who I must say are here nice and early again and ready to get that blooming patio rocking on :thumbup:

Hope you all have a nice day - I will no doubt be lurking on and around here as I plan to do little else today :haha:


----------



## moggymay

yey you can keep me company whilst I watch Mogster play - knankles so swollen cant get up off floor once down there :dohh:


----------



## MrsMils

I'm so excited for Yas! :happydance:

Moggy - yet another sleepless night - urgh. Its hot here again and I woke up at about 3am and just couldn't get back to sleep. Glad your midwife appointment was ok, she should really have explained the consequences of induction to you at the last appointment. Hopefully Moglet will put in an appearance soon! AD milkshake is totally acceptable. I'm having a French Fancy....:haha:

Lia - enjoy the baby clothes washing - its so much more fun than normal washing!!:cloud9:

Hi Pip, Ann & Brig!!:flower:

Costgang - celebrations tomorrow then when you're all done with the old house - nicely timed!:thumbup:

Claire - I hope work are ok, please make sure you stand your ground, it really is ridiculous (if not start mumbling about an ET1 form, that'll get them moving - Employment Tribunal Claim Form:blush:).

I've got the midwife this afternoon, my bump has seriously dropped over the last two days, hoping that means the baby's head is headed in the right direction! This pain in my hips is getting unbearable, I can't lay on my sides, shouldn't lay on my back and physically can't lay on my front :growlmad: Think its time to get DH to blow up my lilo with a hole!!:sleep:


----------



## moggymay

MrsMils said:


> Glad your midwife appointment was ok, she should really have explained the consequences of induction to you at the last appointment. Hopefully Moglet will put in an appearance soon! AD milkshake is totally acceptable. I'm having a French Fancy....:haha:

Hope its a yellow one - theyre the best :thumbup:

She did discuss induction but didnt say we could only try twice before Caesar as that is hospital way! Bizarre as theyre soo pro natural methods in other aspects of labour, guess this is deterrent to induction for this circumstance :shrug: Ah well see what thursday brings...

Good luck with MW later, hope they can confirm movement by lilM in the right direction - and that AD has medicinal properties!

Had better night here last night but sore hands woke me around 4 AGAIN :cry:

I want my baby out for a cuddle!


----------



## moggymay

do you have a double ended pillow? Helps with my hip/back pain...?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Lol - Lydia I have been mumbling @ DH for a lilo with a hole :haha:

I am so restless sleeping - my right hip is the uncomfy one really but it's clearly the one I prefer to lie on :dohh:

Aww moggy is there nothing that can alleviate the swelling-ness? I took my rings off yonks ago and don't reckon I could get them on but I think my fingers are just fat...........:haha:

So, washing baby clothes. What can anyone tell me about colours running? :rofl: I am so carefree with my own clothes and I'm sat here surrounded by blues, blues and whites, and thinking hmmmm what can go together :rofl:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> do you have a double ended pillow? Helps with my hip/back pain...?

Ooh my body pillow is the only thing that makes me less moany in bed - I was struggling at 16 weeks or so and that seemed to get rid of it until this later fatty stage.

If I don't sleep with the pillow my knees are also very angry by morning :wacko:


----------



## MrsMils

Moggy - you can have my yellow ones, its the pink ones that I like the best!!

Yes, I've got a long pillow thing, it helps lots, but now its a different sort of pain and the pillow doesn't seem to make much difference, it still helps my knees etc though.

Nag on the holo Lia - its great!!

I did two different washes, one for the whites/creams and one for the coloured clothes. Some of the coloured ones are navy or red with cream stripes, but the colour didn't run, I did only wash them at 40 though.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

MrsMils said:


> I did two different washes, one for the whites/creams and one for the coloured clothes. Some of the coloured ones are navy or red with cream stripes, but the colour didn't run, I did only wash them at 40 though.

Excellent news I was just thinking about the whites and creams together too lol. Would you believe for my own clothes anything pretty much goes, I have discovered very little of mine runs as I am so careless with what I shove in together :haha:

I am excited for hanging them up and folding them in the drawer now, yippee! :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

I washed whites together then darks colours and then light colours, I bulked up each wash by washing our bath towels etc at the same time - dont have any red cos washing red scares me :rofl: and none of us suit red really :shrug: I used Fairy non bio- as have always done for Mogster and white/pure fabric softener think we are on the Waitrose one at the moment...:wacko: If you have anything particularly delicate or that you are worried about washing whack it in a washing net or a pillow case first :thumbup:

MrsM you must love the offers on the Summer Fancies! The double ender is the one I find best, dont have a long one as used the double ender for sleeping and the V for reading, try it out in theory buy using a couple of rolled up towels with a ribbon or other to keep em hips width apart - Blooming Marvellous did them when we got ours, bet you could bag a bargain in there now, bought a teddy each for Mogster and Moglet in there £3 each and theyre gorgeous!


----------



## moggymay

pinkandfluffy said:


> MrsMils said:
> 
> 
> I did two different washes, one for the whites/creams and one for the coloured clothes. Some of the coloured ones are navy or red with cream stripes, but the colour didn't run, I did only wash them at 40 though.
> 
> Excellent news I was just thinking about the whites and creams together too lol. Would you believe for my own clothes anything pretty much goes, I have discovered very little of mine runs as I am so careless with what I shove in together :haha:
> 
> I am excited for hanging them up and folding them in the drawer now, yippee! :happydance:Click to expand...

Im wondering if should add sizes to hospital bag...? Have mainly up to 7.5lb in there now but wonder if should have a back up bag in the car with larger stuff say up to 9lb:shrug: What if Moglet is too big for the first outfit i have chosen :wacko:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> Im wondering if should add sizes to hospital bag...? Have mainly up to 7.5lb in there now but wonder if should have a back up bag in the car with larger stuff say up to 9lb:shrug: What if Moglet is too big for the first outfit i have chosen :wacko:

I have a light coloureds, a dark coloureds and then one maybe two white/cream ones by the looks of things.

I have no idea on sizes but I thought I would take two sizes in case he is a chubber :haha: figured it wouldn't take up much extra room. What happens nappy wise as well? buying them was hard enough they had numbers on I was like what do these numbers even mean??? Til I spotted the mention of weight lol

Thought I'd better get washing as all the hospital bag is lacking is stuff for bubs :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

we used size 1 in the hospital but went on to size 2 once we got home, this time have just a small pack of number 1's.......basically if they are at the lower weight of the nappy size it'll fit em a treat!


----------



## moggymay

oooh and we used Pampers cos they seem to work better for boys IMO - cant remember if Claire said which worked better for Jac...? Huggies bugged me cos they leaked and Im too lazy for real ones even though theyre soooo cute!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Awesome thank you - we have a bit of a mix of brands in at the mo just down to what people randomly bought us and what I got vouchers for, mostly pampers with the odd huggies or tesco thrown in from someone so I guess I can test them too :haha:

We have I think one or two packs of size one, I tried to buy size two where vouchers specified what they were for as I figured they would be more likely to fit or last longer.

It is quite scary now :haha: I don't know why as I always looked after my brother when he was a bab and never had an issue with bathing / changing or doing general baby maintainance stuff lol...........just seems different that he will be my own!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey!!! Congrats Yas on little baby K!

I also can't wait to see the photos.

I tell you what, you can tell that a lot of you are on maternity leave now.. you don't half talk!! lol!

Just nipped on quickly to check on Yas but don't think I'll have time to catch up later as we have our first NCT class.. whoop whoop!

Moglet.. listen to your mother. She knows best young man!

FX there are a few more 'pops' this week! And I mean babies not bottom burps ladies. xx


----------



## MrsMils

Hi Ann! You'll be on leave soon too - have you calculated it in days yet??!! 

Enjoy NCT. We've got our first one tomorrow, I can't wait! (DH can, he's dreading it!).

Summer fancies?!! Why have I not seen these?! Uh-oh....


----------



## moggymay

theyre stawberry ones in pink with a vanilla cream - the whole pack are pink ones! And theyre £1 a pack in most places at the moment!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Are they like fondant fancies? If so I am lucky enough to not like them :haha:


----------



## moggymay

french fancy speial edition - not as good as AD!


----------



## MrsMils

Oooh - may have to have a little trip to Tesco later....

Nope - nowhere near as good as AD, just adding to my sugary addiction (sorry Ann!).


----------



## Fish&Chips

MrsMils said:


> Hi Ann! You'll be on leave soon too - have you calculated it in days yet??!!
> 
> Enjoy NCT. We've got our first one tomorrow, I can't wait! (DH can, he's dreading it!).
> 
> Summer fancies?!! Why have I not seen these?! Uh-oh....

17 DAYS!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMils

Midwife appointment went ok, I definitely have SPD, but she said there wasn't much point in referring me to a physio as they would just make me wear tubigrip around my pelvis, which wouldn't be very nice in this heat. She just told me things to avoid doing and take paracetamol - thats it apparently!

Good news is that there is a reason for the dropped belly - baby is very nicely positioned, she says I've got 5 more weeks growth room, max, so possibly will be early!

More bad news - Ann, same as you, can't be eating as much sugar, got to go to midwife again next week to have another test done as I had sugar in my wee. So apparently the French Fancies (which I did own up to!) weren't such a good idea....:blush:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Awww Mrs Mils. What a mean MW you have for not letting you eat as much sugar. At least if you are early you wont have to be without for long. Did she give you an estimate on LO's weight?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh and happy 34 weeks!


----------



## MrsMils

Nope - no estimate on weight, I didn't think to ask... I'm seeing her again next week, so I think I'll ask then. I'm measuring to date, so no big baby as far as I'm aware!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Woop woop for mat leave - then you can join the likes of me in what my colleagues likes to call 'the ultimate skive'............yet I am knackered so I must be doing something wrong :haha:

I am still up as feeling really queasy, and don't want to disturb DH as he is exhausted. Booooooooo.


----------



## MrsMils

Oh, hope you feel better asap. I find that something minty stops me feeling queasy. Mint tea/brushing my teeth etc.


----------



## Piperette

Morning ladies,

Do we know yet when Yas and little K will come home?


----------



## moggymay

Shes home already - sorry meant to update last night :dohh: Shes getting settled and establishing feeding etc, she was thinking about birth story so sure she will be on herself to update soon :hugs:

how you doing today Pip?


----------



## penguin77

Just a quick hi...i'm at work LOL :flower:

Can't catch up with the thread...i agree with Ann....all you ladies on leave don't half talk :haha::haha:

xxx


----------



## Jetters

Hi everyone!!! Thanks for amazing messages of love and support- especially you Moggy for all your help :hug: I love you all soooooo much... </hormonal moment!>


Me and Baby K are home and survived our first night, breastfeeding incredibly tough but persevering. He is tiny but gorgeous and perfect, will put photos up later. 

Just a quick request- am paranoid of the internet and as his name is so rare as soon as you google it, it comes up to BnB- so i'll only be referring to him as K online. Please can those of you who have mentioned him by name edit your posts! Thanks xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Jetters said:


> Hi everyone!!! Thanks for amazing messages of love and support- especially you Moggy for all your help :hug: I love you all soooooo much... </hormonal moment!>
> 
> 
> Me and Baby K are home and survived our first night, breastfeeding incredibly tough but persevering. He is tiny but gorgeous and perfect, will put photos up later.
> 
> Just a quick request- am paranoid of the internet and as his name is so rare as soon as you google it, it comes up to BnB- so i'll only be referring to him as K online. Please can those of you who have mentioned him by name edit your posts! Thanks xxx

Done my lovely, glad you are doing well and hope you are getting lots of help with K as well :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

Yas, glad you are home with your little one. When did you get home? Looking forward to birth story and pics of you both.

Completely understand about little K's name. I would probably do the same as I am a bit strange about the internet that way.

Claire, you need to update the first post. ;)

Moggy, I'm okay. Thanks. Getting ready for the move on Friday. Probably not as organised as we should be, but that's just one of those things.

Everyone else :hi:


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone!

Yas - I'm so pleased you're home and both doing well :hugs:. Really looking forward to your birth story and pictures of K:cloud9:. Well done for persevering with the BF, several of us seem to be up during the night, so if you're up and going crazy, chances are that one of us will be on here for a natter! Completely understand about the name and the internet, I think I'll feel the same way.

Pip - can't believe the move is impending! I bet you can't wait to get in and settled.:thumbup:

My hormones really seem to have kicked in - I want to cry about everything!:cry: Just been at the hotel with DH, manager and MIL, discussing various things (that wound me up to start with, MIL is VERY opinionated) and then discussed DH being away when I'm in labour etc and MIL piped up with that she will be away at the hospital too.... Had to break it to DH when we got home that I REALLY don't want her at the hospital when I'm in labour. He wasn't convinced and said that she'd just want to wait there as she'll be excited. I burst into tears and stomped my foot:blush:. I don't want the pressure of people there waiting when I'm in labour and then when the baby is born, I really want the half an hour that it would take them to get to the hospital for DH and I to have time with the baby etc. Is that really mean of me to exclude them?:shrug:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

MrsMils said:


> Is that really mean of me to exclude them?:shrug:

I can't think of anything worse than people waiting in the hospital - not mean at all. I am lucky my family are an hour away and DHs family are maybe 20mins but if any of them suggested being there waiting I would stomp my foot too :hugs:

Pip - can't believe the move has come round so quick - I am knackering myself just pottering and tidying and unpacking here hope you are doing okay! :hugs: I wonder how costgang is getting on with the move????

My driving license arrived today - how exciting is that! I need to get our insurance updated so I can get out in the car though but the windscreen is cracked and isn't getting fixed til Friday grrrrrrrr!

Going to see my nan and grandad tonight over in Manchester, and my uncles wife Debbie. My nan has been ringing me a lot and I just got the impression that they are struggling a little and a visit might help. Our (new) builders are going great guns with the patio so if bubs doesn't appear this week at least next week I should be able to sit out in my garden again (or at least potter about the house in badly fitting clothing without fear of builders spotting me through the patio doors :haha:

Hope you're all getting on okay :flower: can't believe you are a mum Yas it is making it all seem so real now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMils

pinkandfluffy said:


> MrsMils said:
> 
> 
> Is that really mean of me to exclude them?:shrug:
> 
> I can't think of anything worse than people waiting in the hospital - not mean at all. I am lucky my family are an hour away and DHs family are maybe 20mins but if any of them suggested being there waiting I would stomp my foot too :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, I felt really guilty saying it, but she winds me up at the best of times and I really don't want to have that conversation/argument when I'm in the hospital. Hopefully DH will have a think about it and then be a little more supportive...

Hope you have a nice time seeing your grandparents and your uncle's wife. I'm sure that seeing you and bump will give them all a big boost. :hugs:

I know what you mean - I actually think that Yas having her baby is what has started me feeling emotional - everything seems that much more 'real' now!

Ann - how was NCT? I did my pre-reading last night and then made DH do it when he got home, so this morning he started cracking jokes about massage to stop me tearing - hopefully he won't find it all so hysterical in the moment!!! ( I actually think he's quite scared of seeing me in labour :haha:)


----------



## Piperette

Have already been in bed, but can't sleep as I can't get comfy. :(


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hope you got some sleep pip :hugs:

I am shattered but had to get up as think the builders need to come into the house at some point today to do something in the loft. But good news is patio and everything should be finished today. Woop woop!

Packed baby stuff into hosp bag last night so we are pretty well there. All I am lacking is the baby. Now where is he...........:haha:

How are you ladies doing? Hope you are getting on well with LO Yas and that this cooler weather is doing something to alleviate everyones pregnancy woes??? :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Hello buddies :flower:

Yas - Hope you and baby K are settling nicely at home :hugs:

Moggy - You ok hun....still no sing of moglet? Mum still aorund to help i hope :hugs:

Pip - Good luck with the move hun........it's something i couldnt do at this stage.....then again its a great excuse to rope some extra people to help :winkwink: Hope you managed to get some sleep :hugs:

Lydia - I dont blame you hun.......i would feel the same. What i had with Jac was 4 adults and 4 kids in the house after being home only 2 hours :wacko: All hubbys family as he coudlnt say no......it was so difficult especially as it was out first....having being in hospital for 6 days...and trying to sort baby stuff out. I have warned him this time that nobody will be coming through those doors the day i come home from hospital :growlmad: If it happens i will take the baby and myself into the bedroom and stay there till they're gone. Believe me....put your foot down.......i felt like i wanted to cry and scream at the time and felt like crap...last thing you need when home with a new baby :hugs:

Lia - Driving license :happydance::happydance: Get that insurance sorted asap...you need to drive........:hugs: Oh...and come on baby.....Lia's bag is packed and ready to go.....:haha:

Brig/Costgang/Ann - Hi ladies:flower:

I'm hoping i will be officially on Maternity Leave when i finish work tonight.....all depends how my software change goes this afternoon...wish me luck.....if it goes pearshaped i will seek a doctors note :winkwink: But i would prefer to go out the door all done and dusted iykwim. Will probably work later than usual though.
Wish me luck ladies.

xxx


----------



## Jetters

MrsMils said:


> I know what you mean - I actually think that Yas having her baby is what has started me feeling emotional - everything seems that much more 'real' now!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

The babies are coming!! All i'll say to you lovelies is GET PREPARED because this week has been a lot more stressful than it should have been really, just because there were still a few things I hadn't done/finished/bought etc, so it's been a bit manic trying to get organised. I kept thinking "will do it at 37 weeks" :dohh:


Day 3 of being a mummy now and we had a breastfeeding breakthrough overnight- I no longer feel like i'm starving my bubba, woooo! He is bloody gorgeous and i'm just so happy- had some sleep at last so the world seems like a much happier place :cloud9:

Am putting pics on facebook but will stick one on here later today. Garry and I are working on my birth story, too. 

I'm still reading this thread but wont always get a chance to reply- but am thinking of you all loads!!! xxx


----------



## penguin77

Yas - Glad everything seems to have settled for you...and the breakthough with the BF :happydance::happydance: Cant wait for pics....

xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oooh Claire I hope so - we will be in there and dragging you out if not :haha: I was planning on running out of the door at 4pm on my last day and they had to prise me out an hour later :rofl:

Going to make DH ring the insurers today now he has sorted the windscreen repair out so it should be instant as they just need to update me from provisional to full and I guess send us new payment details through.

Yas - so pleased it is going well with BF, and understandably you are a bit busy to chat on here much :haha: as for getting stuff ready, I am pushing my luck. I went all the way to Manchester last night without my pregno notes or my bag...........figured if I didn't take them, maybe sods law I would go into labour :rofl:

I hit 38 weeks tomorrow and no amount of nagging is budging this baby :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

No problem Yas, I've amended my post. Glad you are both home and getting to know each other! I'm so jealous. x

Mrs Mils, I can't believe your MIL wants to be in the hosptial for your labour! I don't want anyone other than my DH there. I probably wont even tell the parents until I'm quite far in to the labour. Anyway, to be far, what I say goes as my DH said to me. We'll be the ones doing all the work so it's only right that we should be calling the shots.

My NCT class went really well thanks! I'm really looking forward to the next one. My DH will get taught how to massage me!!!

Claire, yey to finishing work!!!! And good luck!

Yas, your posts keep making my tear up! It's all so emotional!

I've been getting some braxton hicks that are accompanied with period/dioreah type pains. They seem to come on when I've been doing something active, so pretty much every time I get on the train after work. I know it's normal to get BH but is having them with the period pain a sign of anything? Hope I'm not overdoing things.

Love to the lot of you lovely ladies!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Fish&Chips said:


> I've been getting some braxton hicks that are accompanied with period/dioreah type pains. They seem to come on when I've been doing something active, so pretty much every time I get on the train after work. I know it's normal to get BH but is having them with the period pain a sign of anything? Hope I'm not overdoing things.
> 
> Love to the lot of you lovely ladies!

I had this probably about the same time actually, had a day off work one morning :dohh: could be to do with overdoing it now you mention it because I'd had a manic weekend of running around and cleaning..............:wacko:


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone!

Thanks Claire - its good to know I'm not being over-dramatic and a brat about it. Really hope you're officially on mat leave as of tonight!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Yas - I'm so excited for you!!! So pleased you've had a BF breakthrough and are feeling better after a sleep. I'm just so excited - as odd as it sounds - I just can't get over the fact that we're actually having real babies now!!!!

Lia - hee hee - I thought about that yesterday, if I don't get ready/take notes etc then LO is bound to arrive and surprise us!

Pip - did you get any sleep in the end?

I had NCT last night which was good, a lovely bunch of people, I felt a little like being at school again as we had lots of 'group activities'. The one thing that has put me in a real spin is that one of the ladies works at our hospital - she's desperate for a home birth, which doesn't speak too highly of the hospital! DH and I were both v keen on a home birth when we first got pregnant, as our midwife is very pro them, but convinced ourselves that we'd rather not because we're a fair was from the hospital and I don't think my pain threshold is very high and think I'll probably end up wanting an epidural! But now we're both pondering the idea again. Apparently only half of the labour rooms have a toilet and you don't have much chance of using the birthing pool either... The one thing I really wanted was to labour in the pool as I'm a real water baby (I know that I'm unlikely to be able to give birth in the pool, but was ok with that).


----------



## MrsMils

Hiya Ann! Oooh - I have no idea whether its a sign of anything, but fingers crossed!! How many days of work left now?

Glad NCT went well, good news on the massage, I'd suggest that he gets a lot of practice in on you before labour!! 

I know what you mean about Yas' posts making you emotional - I'm exactly the same, I've cried several times!


----------



## Fish&Chips

15 including today! I've just got it in my head he's going to be early so guess am already looking for signs! We went to the cinema (which I'm never doing again so heavily pregnant) and I kept getting them and starting imagining my waters going and not being able to get out without anyone noticing!!


----------



## Jetters

https://img833.imageshack.us/img833/9348/image0122.jpg


----------



## Fish&Chips

Awww Yas he's gorgeous!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Awww Yas he is lovely - just been snooping on fb as well, absolutely adorable xxx


----------



## MrsMils

Fish&Chips said:


> 15 including today!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Not long!!


Yas - he is so utterly gorgeous! So cute! You must be so in love with him!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Piperette

Awww, Yas, he is adorable.


----------



## moggymay

Im in love :cloud9: I want mine now though!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Me too and I'm ages away!


----------



## penguin77

Yas - :cloud9: He is such a cutie :cloud9:

Oh.....and i'm officially on maternity leave :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Midwife apptmt in the morning too :thumbup:

Hope all you lovelies are ok :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Piperette

Okay ladies, I'm off now. I don't think I will get a chance to post tomorrow and I think the internet will be cut off some time tomorrow.

Keep me posted if anything happens. But don't have too many babies while I am away. :winkwink:

Speak to you soon.
:flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

See you soon Pip!!! You'll be missed. x


----------



## Piperette

Yay for being on maternity leave, Claire. Enjoy!


----------



## moggymay

Come back soon Pip :friends:

MW again this morning, Moglet is further down - surprised he hasnt fallen out! He is on the move and shell see me again Monday unless she sees me before....guess shes doing her food shop at Asda this week then :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

Yay for maternity leave Claire!!!!

Good luck with the move Pip xx


----------



## moggymay

Day 1 maternity leave - what will you be doing today hon? Does Jac get a special treat?

How goes the BF Yas?

:hi: all

Glad youre home and ok Brig

Whos next to pop? Want more baby pics!


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone!

Whoop whoop to the mat leave Claire!!! Yay!!!!!

Pip - all the best for the move, I'll text you if any babies appear!!

Moggy - hopefully Moglet will put in an appearance before then!

Hi everyone else!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Claire - yay for maternity leave!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: Hope your midwife app goes well

Pip good luck with the move - sort of hoping your warning will encourage baby to be naughty and peek out early :rofl:

Moggy - good news on moglet - I don't even know where my bubs is, midwife is pants and not seeing her until...probably ever now unless baby is late, meh!

AFM the builders have finished with the patio and so it is just me at home today yippee. I think I may have a relaxing soak in the bath :thumbup: lots to do but don't fancy doing anything teehee.

Hope everyone has a nice day ahead - Yas give K a big squeeze from me! :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:



> Come back soon Pip :friends:
> 
> MW again this morning, Moglet is further down - surprised he hasnt fallen out! He is on the move and shell see me again Monday unless she sees me before....guess shes doing her food shop at Asda this week then :rofl:

I reckon Sunday and we'll see some action from Moglet:winkwink: Lets hope she's been to Asda by then :haha:

xxx


----------



## penguin77

pinkandfluffy said:


> lots to do but don't fancy doing anything teehee.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Lia - Ha ha...i feel the same.....was at work till past 8pm last night so knackered.....so thinking i shoudl start my mat leave by doing bugger all :haha:
> 
> Been to Midwife and all was spot on.....BP, Urine and Fundal Height bang on 34 weeks. Get to see consultant wek today and should get my csection date then.
> 
> So all in all a fab start to mat leave......
> 
> Moggy - I have a cake from friends at work so Jac will have some of that as a treat this afternoon......Hubby is off tomorrow so dont know if we'll go anywhere special.....might have a walk into town this afternoon if the weather holds....so nothing exciting planned no...especially as i'm feeling lazy :blush: I'm a bad mother......
> 
> xx


----------



## moggymay

I have Granny here playing with Mogster so how lazy am I! Off to Families Day at OH work at lunchtime, hopefully Mogster will get to see lots of airplanes and possibly even Red Arrows....FX'd!

Ooh Sunday would be fab :thumbup:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Claire - doing nothing sounds perfect for day 1 hun!

And family day sounds great moggy - hope moglet does appear soon for you. Funnily enough in our sweepstake Sunday is the day that I had put myself down for. DH is hoping for today (just because of work really) :haha:


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Granny's are great :thumbup: Enjoy family day and hope you get to see the Red Arrows :hugs:

Lia - It's an extreme way to get a Friday off...does he not know that it'll harder work being in labour with you :haha:

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

lol it's not just the Friday he's worried about to be fair to him I can't make him sound selfish :haha: - I do wonder if he'll be the only dad in history to find paternity leave more of a break than work :haha:

Today is the start of 'stop weeks' at his place..........where most of the lads have a fortnight off..............and so the engineers have a fortnight of living at work practically without needing sleeping bags lol. They work like mad for the fortnight, each day including weekends, so by the end of it he is completely dead.

So he is just worried that the longer into stop weeks we go before bubs comes, the more knackered he will be by the time I need him to be helping me. So come on baby be kind to daddy!!!! :haha:

On another note, I can't believe this has come round so quickly - his sister arrives in England today from Oz! She is starting off down south and hits us on Tuesday - very exciting! And she has just had her 20wk scan and found out they are on 'Team Fairywings' lol :haha:


----------



## penguin77

Lia - I can trully understand why he wants LO here poor thing :hugs: So cool that his sister arrives today...how long she here for...good chance she'll get to see her new nephew :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## MrsMils

Claire - so how's the first day of mat leave going? (I know you usually have Thursdays off, but it must feel different!!).

Oh dear Lia - hurry up and get bubs out!!! 

Moggy - hope you all had fun at families day and saw some exciting planes!!:plane:


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Sorry I have been MIA again :blush: Some of you read about my little adventure on FB...not fun!:nope: So ladies...listen to your bodies...if you are feeling tired...slow down!! I know I will for the reat of this pregnancy! I'm just so relieved that what was going on had nothing to do with Peyton! Well it sorta did...the pulled neck muscles are from me using my arms to pull my fat body off the couch, out of the tub etc..:haha:

YAS: Your little man is BEAUTIFUL!!!

Ann: Happy belated 34 Weeks!!! 

and only 11 work days left for me!! Thank god!! I am SOOOO ready to be done!

I have washed all of baby's clothes and the nursery is starting to really look good...I will post pictures in the next couple of weeks hopefully.

BTW...for those of you who wanted to see Baby shower pictures I have added some to my pregnancy journal! 

Take care ladies

xo


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Well SIL is over until 13th August, though she is flitting about here there and everywhere with lots of family to visit - so I feel under a lot of pressure not to be too overdue :dohh:

Brig hope you are taking it easy now - didn't realise you had a preggo journal to stalk too :dohh: shall have a mooch at some piccies!!!

Well DH has come home in a terrible mood from work.....they have been working extra Sundays as a favour to bail the department out, well I say as a favour, they were offered extra pay. Anyway, there were up to 12 Sundays that could be worked and however many you did they were going to hold all the pay back until this months pay day...........his boss didn't put their hours in on time and so none of them have gotten paid. And when Ash made a joke about it his boss had the cheek to say "Oh you're not going to whinge about that too are you"!!! WTF!!! Ash pointed out it is about £800 for the days he did and we have a baby due imminently and a house not finished..........what a stupid man :dohh:

On the bright side he has a final interview on Weds for a new job which they have said it is just down to him now and whether they can agree wages and terms so fingers crossed he can leave where he is as they just do not appreciate the extra he does :growlmad:

Hope you are all having a better start to the weekend though :haha: my annual leave is officially over and I start using the mat leave now :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

Fab day! Mogster saw lots of planes, no Red Arrows but...he has seen all sorts of older style planes, some acrobatics and towards the end some balloon popping, flour bombing and limboing by the aircraft. The best bit though was there was a Rescue Helicopter there and it landed as we arrived, Mogster then got to go in and have a play, got some fab shots of him in the pilots seat :plane: We left to take him to his final footie sesh of term and he got certificate then went back to se the seaking leave....I stayed behind a little to get something out of the boot and by the time I got to the helicopter Mogster was sat in the police chopper playing with the lights! He looked so happy and proud of himself as it then left, the air ambulance landed and the seaking took off - he was asleep in the car within 200 yards of leaving the base - I was asleep on the sofa within 10 minutes of getting home :oops:

Fab day though:thumbup: Mum now gone home and back on Tuesday unless we call her back before for any reason eg cant find stuff in Asda :haha:

Lovely pics Brig

Hope OH gets new job and the OT sorted

How did Jac enjoy your first day of mat leave?

:hi: everyone else - anyone for AD?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all, been getting regular cramps this evening. I don't think it's anything to be concerned about. They started a few days ago then went. Then came back this morning, went away for a bit and now back again this evening. Haven't had any for 10 mins or so .. oh hold on here's another. Do you think it could just be Braxton Hicks?


----------



## MamaBird

Ann!?? Really? I am no expert here...but there usually isn't any sort of pattern with BH. Have you been timing? Is there any kind of pattern with your cramps!?


----------



## Fish&Chips

No they kinda come and go. I guess if they are anything serious I will find out soon. The baby's still moving round a lot.. not sure if that means anything.


----------



## moggymay

sounds like BH...best way to know if whether you have the focus to chat to OH or another person whilst theyre happening, real ones you cant focus on much else, the theory goes if you can chat theyre practice, lil Fishy needs to cook a little longer else he wont have finished his pre-birth classes!


----------



## moggymay

keep us posted though! Quiet in here, where did everyone go...?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Moggy. They tend to go when I sit on the birthing ball which I'm pretty sure means they're not contractions. The aren't much fun though. xx


----------



## MrsMils

Aww, hope they're ok Ann, keep us posted. 

Brig - you poor thing, I missed that on FB, what a worry, glad you're feeling better now though - take it easy hun:hugs:.

Moggy - the day sounds like lots of fun! Bless Mogster all proud of himself!

Lia - thats unbelievable! I'd be so mad....:growlmad:

Hi everyone else!

I'm off to a wedding in Southampton tomorrow, so early start for me. Just finished packing etc, was supposed to do it earlier, but we took the dog for a walk in the afternoon and within 10 minutes she'd got something in her ear, we couldn't see it so I took her to the vets - ended up being sedated and having a humungous grass seed removed, and another from her paw. Bless her, she's still very wobbly, went to my Mums for supper with my sisters, which was lovely, but the poor dog just had no control of her bladder when she fell asleep, so I had a lot of cleaning up to do (suppose I'd better get used to it!), thank goodness its all tiled floors! 

My mother then told me I had 'very chubby arms' - apparently this wasn't meant to be horrible and that 'chubby' is a nice word??!! :dohh: My sisters couldn't control their giggles! Fortunately I managed to control the hormones and there were no tears!

Anyway, I'll catch up with you all when I'm back on Sunday - maybe a couple of you might have made progress??!! :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

Enjoy So'ton! Hope its sunny and blue skies and seas for you with a lovely breeze. Is doggie ok ow? Doesnt sound fun, I remember breaking my wrist when I was young and a boy being there with an ear or corn in his ear - his brother had suggested if he put it in one ear it would go through and come out the other :dohh: needless to say it doesnt work like that :rofl: nevertheless looked VERY painful so hope woofie is feeling brighter today :hugs:

Any more pains F&C? Having horrid ones here this morning but still not sure....kind of tempted to call my Mum back but if i do it will all stop so :shrug:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oooh Moggy FX! Keep us posted. Lets hope Moglet is going to make an appearance!

I only had one cramp that woke me up and have had about 3 since waking up at 7.30am so they don't seem to be getting worse or more frequent. My mw suggested that it could be a stomach bug. I'm getting my hair cut and a pedicure later so I hope I'll be ok!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mrs Mils enjoy the wedding. Hope your dog is all better today! xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oh moggy sounds like a wonderful day for mogster yay!!!! :happydance:

Ann hope you're okay today? And moggy????? Where are you and what are you doing???? :haha: Are you having moglet???

Lydia - have a lovely time. And for the record, I wouldn't have liked 'chubby' either. My dad used to call me 'pleasantly plump' and I always hated that too :haha:

I am out of bed but shattered :dohh: where has my energy gone? So much I want to do but sooo sleepy. Sorted our room a bit last night and put the moses basket and stuff in there ready. Better face the pots and washing today I guess.............boooo...........:growlmad:


----------



## moggymay

sorry went to Asda! MW not there though :nope: Just gonna make lunch and sit down for F1 qualifying! Mogster playing helipers with Daddy in the garden!

Pains still coming but more irregular..... :shrug:

Have a fab day all :friends:


----------



## Fish&Chips

FX moggy!

My pains are gradually getting less frequent so I think panic over! Thanks for your help ladies.

Just been to a spa for a hair cut and pedicure at the same time. It was so lovely!! It's half of my birthday present from my dh. Off there again next weekend for a head massage and some other treatment which I'm yet to decide. Maybe a facial! Bliss.. x


----------



## moggymay

all stopped.....although maybe typing this will kick em off again....:nope:

I wanna pedicure :hissy:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

God me too my feet are awful, well the skin is anyway - Ann you lucky thing!!!!

I want some pains too :rofl:


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - You need to wait till tomorrow as that was my guess.....so they'll come back over night and moglet will come in the next 24 hrs :winkwink:

Ann - Glad your BH have slowed down...we need LO to cook a bit longer :winkwink:
With Jac my BH got progressively frequent over a week......the evening my waters broke they were contractions as they we're regular for 3 hrs or so ...but they werent painful.....so surprise as i had a non progressive labour :shrug:

Lydia - Enjoy the wedding...... hugs::hugs: i woudlnt have liked the chubby comment either...and i know i have bingo wings :blush:)

Brig - Glad your ok hun..... plenty of rest for you :hugs:

Loving Mat leave so far...even though i'm always off on a Friday and Sat :haha: I think it's all down to knowing i wont be in work again for around 9/10 months :happydance:

xx


----------



## Jetters

Miss you guys! Life is so wonderful with K in it- cheesy but true :) 

Breastfeeding has been SO tough- I had no idea it would be this hard. I really, really encourage all of you who are planning to breastfeed to make sure that you have the following... a decent breastpump (the medela swing is AMAZING), the phone number of your breastfeeding support midwife, and some breastfeeding vests. Bras are way too painful yet as my boobs fluctuate between 3 cup sizes a day so am living in the vest tops- easy to just get a boobie out. 

K is very jaundice which means he is SUPER sleeply and has been totally unable to stay awake long enough to feed. He never wakes by himself so we have to wake him every time. He lost over 10% of his body weight so the midwifes gave me 24 hours to get a decent feed in him... which thank GOD, thanks to the fabulous BFing specialist who came around, I did. She taught me easier positions which don't hurt half as much, and how to hand express so I could give him milk from a bottle when he was too tired to suck. We now seem to have a good routine going and he has finally started to wee and poo today :happydance: and is pinking up, so I feel a million times better that my baby isn't starving and i'm not failing at BFing :)


----------



## MamaBird

A big Congrats Yas!! I hear Bfeeding can be a real challenge....but very rewarding of you keep with it and actually get the hang of it! so good for you! You'll have tips for us all in a few weeks! 

xo


----------



## moggymay

Yas I hear every word of that BUT it does get better! I fed Mogster til 23 months after a very tough start but as you say the sense of achievement is amazing and you know you are doing good for your little man - you can always try a cup on the odd occasion if you dont fancy a bottle - the cups just look like large/deep bottle tops to me but they do work to get em started feeding if theyre sleepy. K will find it harder to start as he is ickle, once you hit 8lb you will see a definite change, in the meantime lean on the BF supporter and Im here if I can help :hugs: Our best night feeds early on were lying down and the rugby pose was a godsend when boobies start to ache cos theyre full! Im so pleased the counsellor came to you :cloud9:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Fab news Yas! :thumbup: he will be a little chubber in no time!!!

And moggy loving the new pic hun!!!

Got my parents coming round today - seemed like a good idea at the time except I have spent the morning on the floor sweeping with a dustpan and brush as the house has gotten full of DIY dust again :rofl:

Hoping mum will clean my oven for me though when she comes........and better still, going to have to ask my dad to pick up some food as DH didn't get home from work in time yesterday - bet they'll be glad I invited them hey :haha:

Hoping you all have lovely Sundays - today was also my day in the family sweepstake but I don't think little man is going to arrive - so it's all on you Moglet get your bum wiggling :winkwink:


----------



## penguin77

Yas - Congrats on the successful BFing :thumbup:

Moggy - Beautiful bump hun.......oh and happy 39 weeks :happydance::happydance: You need to ahve words with moglet...it's time to say hello :winkwink:

Lia - That's what parents are for :thumbup: Oh...and you still have time yet.....it's not even lunch time......cmon LO........

xxx


----------



## MamaBird

Agreed!! Moggy your bump is beautiful!!

xo


----------



## moggymay

Just wish I could take it off every now and again!


----------



## Jetters

Oh Moggy you look so lovely! What a perfectly round bump. 

Thanks so much for your support with the breastfeeding, I appreciate you sooooooo much :friends:


----------



## moggymay

any time! :friends:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yas I'm so glad the BF has started to go well. My sister had a nightmare with both kids and is now a breastfeeding counsellor because of it. Maybe I should get some vests then.

Moggy I agree with the others, your bump is AMAZING! So perfect and round!

Still getting the odd cramp. Been getting them on and off since Weds so maybe they are BH but just a bit more uncomfortable than I expected. xx


----------



## MrsMils

What a lovely bump Moggy!!! :cloud9:

Yas - I'm so pleased you're cracking the feeding, well done, and just in time, well done you for persevering:hugs:. I said just the other day that I think I'm more worried about not being able to BF than labour at the moment, although as the reality of imminent labour starts to settle into my mind, that is changing!!!

I had a lovely weekend thanks everyone, the wedding was gorgeous, I saw a lot of uni friends that I haven't seen for ages, managed to have a bit of a boogie too. Only bad thing was that wedding was at 2.30pm, we got stuck in traffic, so didn't get time for lunch, I thought we'd sit down to eat about 4.30/5pm, nope, not until 8pm???!!! I must have had about 4 pints of orange juice by this stage, hoping that the sugar would stop me fainting! DH and I had shared a bacon sarnie at 8am, thinking we'd eat later. Tried to make up for it today and went to MaccyD's on the way home, thought I'd have a mint Cornetto McFlurry and they gave me a chocolate one. I actually shed a tear! :cry: I'm hoping thats just hormones! 

DH just took me for a pub supper to cheer me up as he's decided to go on ANOTHER work jolly tomorrow night (golf and then boozing/meal in Nottingham with wine supplier), and my whole plate was COVERED in black pepper, which I HATE. So it took me twice as long to eat as every piece of duck and potato had to be scraped before I could eat it! They're lucky I didn't have a tantrum then and there!!! Wanted the brownie and ice-cream for pud, but they had run out of ice-cream, so I've abandoned the idea of food that I like for today and have come home to sulk!! :sad1:

Lia - did they bring food etc?! Hope you had a lovely day with them. Clean oven??!! :haha:

Brig - how are you feeling? Saw the shower pics - looks like you had a fab time with some awesome pressies!!

Ann, hope you get a good nights sleep. I haven't had any BH yet, so not sure what to look out for, but like you, I wasn't imagining them as too painful?!:shrug:

Claire - Looking forward to your first week of leave?! Do you have your appointment to get your section date this week? 

Costgang - are you settled in?!

I hope Pip's move went well and she's getting sorted!

Off for a soak in the bath, surely I can't be disappointed by that and a hot-choccy?! Its my day of no sugar tomorrow ready for midwife on Tues, just to add to my current sulkiness!!:haha:


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Lydia: Sorry you've had such trouble with your food this weekend! lol First the wedding then the pub. I HATE waiting for food right now...if I'm hungry I want to eat! Maybe that's why I have gained almost 30lbs :-(

Moggy: I'd like to hear any tips you have on Bfeeding! I REALLY want to breastfeed Peyton...I'd like to do it until she's 12 months, that's my goal. I have read a little bit about it, but I will continue to read books etc...

Yas: What are breastfeeding vests?

Well I had a lovely afternoon. I was meeting a friend from uni for lunch. She told me her and her fiance were in town to visit friends so we arranged to have lunch today. Well I walk into the restaurant and what do I see?? My entire group of girlfriends from uni!!! all 6 of them travelled 3+ hours for a surprise baby shower! I was so emotional...I couldn't believe it!! It was great to catch up and I got more lovely presents...what a great surprise. (pictures to follow!)

Well have a goodnight xo


----------



## moggymay

Brig breastfeeding vests are a fab secret that they should tell you all about before you have a baby! They are vests that have an inbuilt bra specifically for feeding. Mothercare do them over here - not sure what the equivalent is in Canada but many of the UK mail order baby companies do them too - can highly recommend Mothercare ones :thumbup:

https://www.mothercare.com/M2b-Nurs...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core

I have them in black and white at the moment as cant decide which coloured ones I will want...Highly recommend them though in the early days as theyre comfy to sleep in as well as during the day and you can wear just like a normal vest too - only thing is the whie ones need extra coverage if you go out as they feeding panel can display more than you might mean - only the white one does this though so another loose vest over the top and problem solved!

MrsM I hate when they get the order wrong or they assume you want pepper etc, my bugbear usually with food when you go out is salt! During pregnancy both times now have had a real sensitivity to salt! Sometimes I fancy something salty which I can obviopusly get and tend to go for salty popcorn or square crisps, salty food though drives me mad!!! Can only imagine the frustration of scraping pepper off when you are already starving!

You could always have a popcorn/movie treat afternoon if OH is away...? Breadsticks with posh yoghurt and some popcorn would be low bad sugar...? Or you could get some frozen yoghurt - I love it as a treat but it never tastes the same second trip to the freezer :nope: You need to hit a Waitrose!

P&F any news on the oven - am hoping it was all cleaned....I decided yesterday that ALL the beds in the house needed fresh bedding etc so washed EVERYTHING and wore myself out somewhat - 2 KS beds and 2 smaller beds sheets, duvets, underblankets etc ut they all smell lovely now if my back does throb :cry: Quite fancy a clean oven though...

Pip must be due back on soon, sure she said it could be a fortnight though and its stressful enough moving without worrying about BnB needing updating, sure she will be back soon though, in the meantime :hi: Pip - and Sarah too, hows the new place?

Brain starting to fog but know F&C needs a :hi: and a :hug: as do Claire - hows Jac doing? Had to get Mogster new sand water table as I had a garden incident with one of the legs on his old one :dohh: :oops: then had to hose him down in the garden Saturday PM :haha:

Anyone heard from Dede?

Yas give K a big snuggle from me, so pleased BF is getting established and the BF support counsellor is helping out - its just like we have here and was worried when texting last week they werent going to be as supportive as they should be, do you have a local BF group you can join? We made some friends we still see now at ours and its great in the early days to have someone you can go out to the park etc with who is in a similar position as you can swap tips etc and gives you a new buddy for K too - we met up in a local pub in the afternoon as it was a non smoking one - before the ban came in but these days the group meet at the local riverside coffee place or the local foodie pub - depends on the day. For some reason Tuesdays ans Thursdays are favourites :shrug:

Anyways long post and Mogster needs me to go choose his clothes else we could have a very interesting Daddy chosen combo :wacko: MW thuis PM so will update any news then...

Have a lovely day all :friends:


----------



## MrsMils

Morning all! :coffee:

Thanks for the food sympathies girls, its pathetic, but things like that really get to me these days!! Going to see if my sister fancies the cinema tonight - popcorn would definitely hit the spot, thanks Moggy!:flower:

Brig, I can thoroughly recommend the book that Moggy told me about - https://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Expect-When-Youre-Breastfeeding/dp/0091906962/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1280128101&sr=8-1 I read it once when it first arrived and I'm going to read it again, she uses a very practical and honest approach to everything.

Moggy - oops on the table, I hope Mogster wasn't too upset/shocked when he got covered! Hope you have a good MW appointment :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

MrsM quick question - where is your cot from?


----------



## MrsMils

Its from Kiddicare - although I got them to pricematch somewhere else and saved quite a bit of money (or In'laws did :blush:). Expensive, but hoping that because it goes to junior bed etc it will last a long time.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mrsmils, that's crazy going to a 2.30pm wedding and not eating until 8pm. Ours was around that time and we had an afternoon tea immediately after the service then a sit down meal after the photos and speeches so about 4ish? Then a small buffet in the evening. I think I would have had to send dh out for some grub!!

Brigitte, what a lovely surprise!! Can't wait to see the photos.

Moggy thanks for the link re the bf vests. Going to have a look now. And thanks for the :hugs:. Am still getting the cramps although not as regularly. They do stop me in my tracks though. Hope I'm not going to get them for another 6-8 weeks!

:hi: Claire, Costgang and P&F! And you too dede!

Yas, give K a big kiss and cuddle from me too. Any more photos?! xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Morning ladies :flower:

Lydia - I am a bit mardy about food at the minute so I think it must be normal? :haha: made fajitas the other night (one of my ultimate faves) and picked all the meat out and was just eating the veg...........odd :dohh:

Brig that is a lovely surprise I spotted your status on fb and thought how nice that is!!!!!!!

AFM my oven and fridge and sink (was a paint-covered sink) are now beautiful, go mum!!!! And Dad brought me food and wait for it.................AD!!!! So I made strawberries in chocolate AD and sprinkled flake on top..........hehe yum!

Moggy hope mw app goes well - have got app with consultant this week and mw on Monday next week.

Do need to hit Meadowhell at some point but can't bring myself to go....maybe tomorrow!

Hello to everyone else - I will probably be lurking about today but can see DH has left me out his prescription to collect so I am assuming he expects me to get dressed today..............:dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

Happy Monday ladies :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Am hoping we wont make scan on Friday but :shrug: guess he will comeout when he is ready :dohh:


----------



## penguin77

Hello :flower:

Lydia - Awww........id be gutted and upset about your whole food situation. I love my food .....especially when preggers :hugs: I have my consultant apptmt on Friday so should get my Csection date then...if not all hell will break loose :growlmad:

Brig- Sounds like you had a fab suprise shower...how cool were they to travel....you're one special lady :hugs:

Moggy - How did the MW apptmt go hun?? Hope all wa sok and that moglet is making his way.......:winkwink: Jac has been a nightmare past few days.....am sure the terrible 2s have started early......he doesnt listen to anything..distraction doesnt work...and he screams and cries if he deosnt get his way ...we had a major insident in Argos this morning....im sure evryine was finger pointing and all that...:wacko: but hey he was just really naughty and having the wrost tantrum ever. I hope he'll settle down a bit before this baby arrives or he'll send me barmy....

Ann - Hi hun :hugs:

Lia - Did you get dressed :haha: I've done some stuff today...btu have left what was on top of my list though....ironing...will do it tomorrow afternoon while Jac is in Nuresery. :blush:

Costgang/Pip - Hi :flower:

Dede - hope you're ok hun ...come back soon :hugs:


Cant remember if i updated you on the situation with my ex-husband and his finances :wacko: I ended up having to go to a solicitor as it was too complicated for CAB. They sent him a letter asking him to sort it out or else we visit the financial aspect of our divorce (i walked away at the time and didnt do anything money wise - clean break and all that). He got a few weeks and didnt do anything.....oh excpet pass me in the streed p*ssed as hell and saying its being sorted....hmmm as if. I told him at the time to phone my solicitior to sort it out. He never bothered. Anyway...so in the 2-3 weeks ago i opened a court case revisiting all this...apparently he's phoned the solicitor now saying it's being sorted ... a nbit too late now me thinks. So i'm going ahead as is. He had his chance when we divorced....he screwed that up so i'm going ahead. So sorting out all the paperwork now...which i have another 5 weeks to do (done most of it) and then court case will be early October. I really dont need this but anyway it has to be done. Wish me luck 

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's great news Claire and yep you did tell us. I was wondering how that all ended up. x


----------



## moggymay

Good luck Claire, keep the case going until he has defo sorted it out - worth the hassle in the long term. When is your appt Friday? Ours is 1pm and get to see Moglet again :happydance:

MW today a bit frustrating cos my MW rang this morning as Mogster and I were on our way out offering us a home appt this morning as she had a gap, we said no cos we were on way out and wed see her PM in clinic, when we got to clinic was different MW so all questions etc went out of my head as focused on answering all questions my MW knows the answers to :dohh:

BP fiine, urine fine but FH now measuring 45cm so ahead some more, we have gone off the chart they gave us and have to be referred for scan! Already got one booked for Friday but looks promising that if scan confirms he is big they may intervene now to enable me to give birth with less chance of intervention - finally theyre acknowledging it might be a big baby and not saying Im fat!!!! FFS I have gained only 700g now all pregnancy!

Sorry rant over.

My Mum is no longer coming over as she is poorly, she suffers with digestive issues and is currently facing a potential compacted bowel so not coming over this week unless I go into labour, even then not sure what we will do so hoping he will hang on in there a little longer til we figure out a plan, dont want to give birth without OH there but dont want Mogster left behind either :shrug: What to do what to do?

Ooh I now want AD with flake sprinkled on AND a clean shiny oven, can your Mum pop down here????


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sounds promising moggy, fingers crossed that the scan works in your favour. x


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - MW should have told you she wasnt going to be there ... :dohh:
I hope it all works out the way ou want it...either way you'll see mogster in 4 days....he may decide friday is the day save you going for the scan...and gives you time to get a plan in place..hope your mum is ok hun :hugs:


Ann - Can never remember what ive rambled on about......it'll onyl get worse with 2 kids :dohh:

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Claire you do right hun, it's def not what you need but doesn't sound like it will go away unless you make him face up to it like this........

Moggy that's good that they are going to check you out properly and hopefully moglet will arrive sooner rather than later!!!!!

My mum is a star bless her - she can't do as much now as she is practically falling apart (I do feel bad for letting her clean my oven now :dohh:) but when I was at uni I was constantly getting abandoned with the student grubby house at the end of the year and she would always come and help me :thumbup:

I did have to get dressed btw.......DH came home and wanted to go to tesco, boo!!! But then he did cook tea afterwards bless him, and he is up at 5 every day doing about 12hrs at work every day what a star. We watched a film - The Bucket List - great film if you haven't seen it but in my hormonal state I did cry a lot :haha:

Tonight we go to MILs for tea and get to see SIL and hubby over from Oz yay!!!!!!!! Unless baby feels like making an appearance today? No? Didn't think so :haha:

Good morning to everyone :waves:


----------



## penguin77

Lia - You have a fab mum and hubby :thumbup: Haven't seen bucket list so will have to keep an eye out for it.....i cry in films at the best of times. Still time for LO yet.....:coffee:

Oh and 35 weeks for me today and Lydia :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oooooh happy 35 weeks!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## moggymay

Happy 35 weeks :icecream:


----------



## MamaBird

Happy 35 weeks!!!


----------



## MrsMils

Hi! Happy 35 weeks to us Claire!!

Not much to update on for me - midwife wasn't a proper appointment, just tested for sugar, which was absolutely fine (phew) so I can eat AD and French Fancies again! Dog is fine, the cut the vet had to make is healing and her ear is good. DH just made me spag bol, yummy!

Baby seems to have something against my bladder - I keep feeling like I'm being stabbed in it!

How is everyone this evening? Everyone well?


----------



## MamaBird

Hey All!

Lydia: Happy to hear your day was good!

As for me, I just got back from seeing my MW and she has recommended I go off work. :-( Apparently my BP has steadily been rising (nothing to concern them yet) and since I don't have proper breaks at work or anywhere to really sit and rest she thinks I should leave early. Now I'm all frazzled and not sure what to do. She says I need to rest more...like lay down kinda rest, especially after my night at the hospital. Everything else was ok. I guess I just feel sorry for myself now. :-(

xo


----------



## MrsMils

Aww - big hugs Brig. Best to take her advice probably, can you leave early? Or perhaps organise some shorter hours or something? How long were you supposed to have left?


----------



## MamaBird

Well I don't know if you remember a few months back my rant concerning my boss....and her never being there...well that hasn't changed even though her manager/full time teacher is 35 weeks pregnant. ??? Like now she has been on vacation for 2 weeks...has no idea I was sick in the hospital this week...she just assumes I will do everything for her. 
All of the girls that work for her have given their notice to leave work as well. I feel like I am ALWAYS picking up the slack. 

And my planned ending date was August 12th. :-(


----------



## moggymay

Brig - escape now! you know you want to! You and lil B are more important than she is and she will have to learn to manage better!

MrsM - we had spag bol - mogsters favourite, followed by choccy mousse cake nyom nyom!

AFM news on my mum not too promising, she sees doc again thursday AM but starting to worry whos gonna look after Mogster....maybe will have to leave OH home to look after him after all and cope with MW in hospital...:shrug: FX'd my Mum gets good report on thursday..... or Moglet decides to hang in there and fridays scan says he isnt that big after all its just fluid...

Off for a foot rub and some Rennies :hugs: to all


----------



## penguin77

Lydia - Glad you're back on the AD :thumbup: Hvaen t had any in ages....mmmm might make some tomorrow ..... yum yum

Brig - You need to think of whats best for you and the baby..... maybe finishig now isnt an option for you....but like Lydia mentioned...can you do shorter hours/days...or maybe start leave a week early or something....remember your health comes first :hugs:

Moggy - sorry your mum isnt well :hugs: Do you have some close friends nearby who could look after mogster for you? Try not to stress too much...nature will take its course and we adapt and figure things out when needed..i'm sure all will be fine hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## MamaBird

thanks Ladies!

I'm looking into getting the forms and seeing what I can do. What happens here is I would be on "sick leave" and then go on "maternity leave" which both pay 55% of your salaray. So I'd be looking at a decrease in salary a little earlier then planned...but like you said Claire. I need to think about the baby and myself before my boss and her business which she is running into the ground.

Moggy: Sorry to hear your mom's not well and you are a little stressed. :-( FX's that you get some good news Friday!

xo


----------



## moggymay

Claire I wish, school hols mean lots of folks away and the friends nearby who would take him all have little ones of their own so can have him during the day for strints but difficult to do bedtime etc when you already have toddlers and babies to deal with at home. 

My brother is in Turkey at the moment, my sister just started a new job. 

My in-laws are due to fly over from Spain but Mogster doesnt have a clue who they are :wacko: Hoping for good news come thursday now and then will worry more/less when we hear what happens, tried to call MW yesterday only to be told by the person who answered the answerphone - WTF - that she wasnt there and no my birthplan wasnt anything to do with her and my current situation re swelling of ankles, knees etc again was for me to resolve not the MW. She took my surname so hoping my MW does call back but not hopeful - meltdown with OH last night over the fact that he said his parents would look after Mogster and I said although I didnt doubt they would be willing that it is 35 years since they dealt with a toddler and that Mogster has seen them and would more recognise the postman cos they never come back over! He last saw them for a couple of hours just before his 2nd birthday and before that he saw them at about 7 months old!


:grr: Rant over sorry ladies :cry:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oooh Lydia - pleased for your pooch, and hooray for AD again!

Aww Brig it's not that much earlier than your planned end date.....if they are likely to just keep heaping stuff on you as well I'd be tempted to listen to the midwife.......look after you and bean first :hugs:

Moggy hope your mum is okay.....WTF @ whoever answered the phone how freaking rude is that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:

I prepped my SIL last night to be my back up birth partner :haha: our bumps got their first hug last night (her pink bump, my blue bump) and I am so excited for her......so good to see them.

AFM having my hair done this affy (yay!) and then going looking at a mummy-mobile tonight with DH :thumbup: drove home last night from MILs which was an adventure - first time on the motorway, pitch black, went well! The paranoia is kicking in and I spend most of my day flapping that bubs isn't moving enough, or if my waters are leaking - neurotic first-time mum that's me :haha:

Hope you are all good - hump of the week today! :flower:


----------



## moggymay

you all make me smile! :hugs:

txt from Yas - shes got first solo day with K today :cloud9: for her, want Moglet for cuddles but want him to stay put for Mogster :wacko:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Brig, if you can I would take their advice and go on leave early. They wouldn't say it without meaning it hun and you need to look after both you and Peyton.

Moggy hope your Mum gets better soon.

Sorry not much in the way of personals. Just popping on quickly as I have been AWOL due to NCT classes etc.

Spent most of last night awake with period pains. Not much fun.


----------



## MrsMils

Hi girls.

Moggy, I really hope your mum gets better soon. I cannot believe the person that answered the call - err, WTF??!! Hope your OH is a little more understanding today :hugs:

Brig, you really have got to look after number one first, screw work, they haven't exactly looked after you!

Ann, hope the pains get better :hugs:. I keep getting period pains, feels weird as obviously haven't had them for quite a while! But like you, getting very irritated by them now.

Claire - Hows the mat leave going? I bet Jac is loving it!

Lia - woohoo for the driving! Thats excellent! I hope you get a yummy-mummy mobile!

Hi everyone else!


----------



## penguin77

Brig - Hope you get to sort something soon so you can rest up :hugs:

Moggy - Wished i lived nearby so i could help you out hun :hugs: That MW was soooooo rude....you defo need to complain :growlmad:

Lia - Good on you for driving...in the dark too!! I love driving but im still not a lover of driving in the dark....i feel like i cant see enough iykwim ...job well done :thumbup: I also looking forward to getting my hair done on saturday...only a trim but nice to be pampered anyway...love the head massage when they wash my hair :cloud9:

Ann - Hope you feel better today and you get a good night sleep tonight :hugs:

Lydia - Loving Maternity leave so far.....not so sure about Jac though...he's developed serious tantrums since sunday. Probably coming to that age...or sensing that soemthing maybe changing soon...who knows....he's been better yesterday and today though. :thumbup:

Not looking forward to tomorrow....funeral at 12pm. Glad hubby will be with me as he's close friends with the brother of Maritn who passed away. It'll be good to say a proper goodbye though. 
On another note cant wait for friday as i shoudl get my csection date. Not telling anyone the date till weekend before....and that is only for someone to look after Jac :haha: Should i tell my BnB buddies though :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

*YES!*


----------



## moggymay

If they do it at 37 weeks you could be next baby for the thread!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Ann / Lydia - sorry you are having pains :hugs: every twinge I get I scream at baby 'bring it on' :haha: but know when it comes in earnest I will be so mardy :haha:

Claire - I hope the funeral goes well - as well as these things can obviously :hugs: And yes of course you should tell your B&B buddies :rofl: I promise I won't make a fuss if you queue jump either :winkwink:

AFM I am feeling good now my hair is nice :haha: just waiting for DH to finish his interview and come pick me up to look at the mummy-mobile! App at hospital tomorrow but not expecting anything exciting from them.

Was hoping having a hair app booked would be enough to shake baby out as it would be typical I have waited for it and would have to cancel it, but not a peep lol.


----------



## MamaBird

Claire: I vote YES YES YES!!!! You have to tell us when that little baby will make it's appearance! 

So, today I tried contacting my boss via e-mail because apparently she won't be back till tonight when she said 2 weeks ago she was only leaving for a week. ??? I wrote that the MW wanted OFF but that I decided to try shorter hours first. So I told my boss that I would work mornings and early afternoons and then head home to rest. and if that didn't take care of the BP then I'd have to go off work early. Now I am trying to arrange for someone to cover my afternoon hours...but I found out today the last employee we have is giving her 2 weeks, so we are both scheduled to finish aug. 12th and she doesn't want any more hours.

who knows what will happen?? :-/

xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

Claire, hope tomorrow goes as well to be expected. I am in the YES camp! We will need to know so that we don't worry about you ;)

Brig, it's up to your boss to sort out so don't worry about the technicalities. :hugs:

Yas, I'm loving the photos of FB. 

:hi: P&F, Moggy, MrsMils, Costgang & Dede xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

*Brig, it's up to your boss to sort out so don't worry about the technicalities. * Hear hear!!!


----------



## penguin77

I knew that would get you going :haha::haha:

I will definitely tell you all......well if you behave that is :haha:

I will not be queue jumping Lia (it should be you or moggy - but moggy keeps on changing her mind LOL)....that's unless things start naturally before then as csection is likely to be aorund 39 weeks....so around my birthday.....and possibly on my birthday...how weird that would be...but also cool :thumbup:

Moggy - 37 weeks is too soon...wnat to relax for a few weeks first.....might have changed my mind by then though LOL

Brig - I 2nd Lia's statement too :thumbup:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Youre safe Claire, Lia's waters went last night and she will be induced today if nothing kicks off on its own!

Good luck Lia - keep us posted :friends:


----------



## moggymay

Claire - saw this and thought of you - probably miles away though...?

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WOODEN-CRIB-...Baby_Nursery_Furniture_ET&hash=item43a0939aea


----------



## MrsMils

moggymay said:


> Youre safe Claire, Lia's waters went last night and she will be induced today if nothing kicks off on its own!
> 
> Good luck Lia - keep us posted :friends:

Woohoo!!!!! How exciting!! :happydance: Good luck Lia, can't wait for an update!!


----------



## penguin77

Awww....so excited for you Lia...did say i wouldnt queue jump :hugs:
xxx


----------



## moggymay

last text from Lia was 1441 and shed had gel and was off for a walk with a review at 8pm if nowt further had happened.....not heard any more but will keep you posted when I hear!

Scan tomorrow, wonder how big he really is!


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> Claire - saw this and thought of you - probably miles away though...?
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WOODEN-CRIB-...Baby_Nursery_Furniture_ET&hash=item43a0939aea

Isn't very far away actually.....approx 30 minutes drive. If we didnt have a moses basket and the swing i would have gone for this. It would be ideal as a downstairs cot for the first few monhts...but we dont have the room. Luckily we have enough room in our bedrrom for a cot anyway. Thanks for thinking of me though :hugs:

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow.....remember that fundal height is only an estimate? How much did mogster weigh when he was born? :hugs:

Oh...and how's your mum? Hope she's better....

xx


----------



## penguin77

Went to the funeral today...don't think it really hit me till i saw the hearse as i hadnt seen him in 2 years. It was a very good service though....he'd organised absolutelly everything himself as soon as he found out he was poorly. Made it more special somehow. Glad i got to say goodbye but gutted we didnt get a chance to talk recently. Will just have to keep the memories :cry:

On another note....really excited for tomorrow.....consultant appointemnt in the morning and i think midwife check too...not sure if it's standard if i see consultant as i had my MW one last week :shrug: So by lunch time i should have my csection date :happydance:

Hope all you ladies are well.

And Lia.....get that baby moving hun......:hugs:

xx


----------



## MrsMils

Hi Claire, glad it went as nicely as it possibly could :hugs: 

Has Jac been any better today/yesterday? I hope he hasn't had any more meltdowns! Glad you've got tomorrow to look forward too - how exciting that tomorrow you'll know the date!! (And I agree with the others, tell us!!!!).


----------



## MrsMils

Thanks for the update Moggy - lets hope little P&F gets moving!!

Hope the scan goes well - looking forward to hearing how big Moglet has grown in that perfectly round belly of yours!

Ann - how have your pains been?

Hi everyone else!


----------



## penguin77

Lydia - Thanks hun :hugs: Jac's been a lot better lasrt few days....no tantrums which is great.... but doesnt listen whne you tell him no :dohh: He used to...now he looks at you with a small grin and carries on..... so he knows he's wrong.....little devil. I can cope with this as i knwo over time he will start to listen...i think he's just testing the boundaries ( i hope lol)
Are you ok? :hugs:

xx


----------



## penguin77

Happy 35 weeks Brigitte and Ann :happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## MrsMils

What a cheeky monkey!! Does make me giggle thinking about his little grin, but then I'm sure you don't giggle when actually in the situation!!

I'm fine thanks, a little bored this evening (well, I shouldn't be bored as I've got a ton of housework that needs doing...) but had a browse on the Mini Boden site - oh my goodness, the CUTE baby clothes. I can't wait to meet this little one and find out if I get to buy little cord dresses or cute tartan trousers!!


----------



## penguin77

Believe me....sometimes it's hard not to laugh with him....it depends how bad he is though. Hubby is worse than me though...i sometimes have to tell him off too as he also starts grinning...what chance do i have :shrug:

I also feel bored....i have housework that i could do but dont like to do (dusting!!)....but hey there's always tomorrow. By this time i want to relax...:winkwink: I always feel like this when hubby is on late shift so not home till after 10pm.... but in a while i'll have extra company ... and no relax time :haha:

To be honest i havent gone overboard with Jac's clothes at all....he grew out of the early sizes so quick i never bothered. I've spent more on this size now as i know they'll last.....he's been in 12-18months clothes since march...but since he strated walking his tshirts now look big on him.....i think he's got leaner. The stuff ive started to get which are 18-24 for winter i think will be too big for him :dohh:

Sorry to ramble...

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oooooohh how exciting!!!!! Good luck Lia!!!!

Good luck for tomorrow Moggy. 

Claire, was thinking of you today at the funeral. Hope it wasn't too hard hun. Good luck for your appointment tomorrow.

Mrsmils, they've been so so. I was up the night before last with constant period type pains. They come and go since then but nothing too regular. I think I'm just 'blessed' with painful BH or the baby's head is grinding down. Thanks for asking :hugs:

Oh yes happy 35 weeks to me and Brigitte!

xxxx


----------



## moggymay

Evening all :hi:

Update from Lia shes on her way to labour ward and sounding more confident, let you know more soon as I hear....

Glad it went well today Claire, cant wait to hear your section date, sounds like you will know just as I go for my scan as its at 1pm....last scan he was measuring 87th centile according to the notes so hopefully he is not exceeding that this time :wacko: Not sure what else they will say or what theyre actually going to do though - surely if he is big he is big?

My Mum has the go ahead to travel to look after Mogster during the birth etc but is supposed to be resting up so wont be back to help out beforehand - OH is going to try to finish early where possible so should be heading home around 3.30 most days and tomorrow hes home all PM after the scan and should be same Monday after MW appt...

As for clothes they seem to stay in 12-18 and 18-24 for ages! They grow out of the tops first but Mogster has now gone back to the 18-24 bottoms as he has no nappy to pad them and he is a slim tall little boy - not sure where he gets that :dohh: He was 6lb 6oz when he was born and was on the lower centiles to start - he was born at 35wks4days though so almost a month ago now in comparison to Moglet - OMG!!!! Scary thought Moglet is gonna split my bits in two!

Hope everyone else doing okay and more comfortable? MrsM your nursery is the talk of the CBFM grads!


----------



## moggymay

Happy 35 weeks! :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Ann - Thanks hun ...it was really hard but i know it was so much harder for his family especially his mum poor thing...heartbreaking :cry:
Sounds like youve been able to sleep last few nights which is good :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Last night was a good night, thanks Claire. Just up once for a wee.

Soooo excited for Lia!!!


----------



## MamaBird

Oh my gosh Lia is in Labour!!!! Can't wait for the next update!!

Happy 35 weeks Ann! We are getting up there too huh? Not too long now!

There was so much I wanted to say...and now I forget :-(

But, I have decided to take my MW's advice and go off early. Today was my last day and I will start sick leave next week until maternity leave kicks in. I brought the medical certificate to my MW and she will call when it's completed. Then I go bring it to my government office, fill in an online application and that's it. It is SUCH a relief to be DONE!!!!:happydance: 

I was going to stay until my original date and then last night DH convinced me to just leave that dreaded place. So that's it! 

Anyway, that's all for me, I'm too tired to write anymore, but hopefully I can keep up better now that I'm off!

xo


----------



## penguin77

Brig - Great news hun...make sure you have plenty of rest now :hugs:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good work Brigitte!! Am I now the only one still working :( x


----------



## MamaBird

I think so Ann :-( I wish you could be off like the rest of us.

xo


----------



## moggymay

Update from Lia last night, labour ward was full so they sent her OH home and just heard at 6am this morning they were due to call him back and move her over to labour ward at 7am to start her off....will update when I hear more or if at hospital will text Claire... x


----------



## moggymay

Fab news bout finishing work Brig, whens Pip due back on shes missing all the news!


----------



## MrsMils

Morning!

Moggy - I texted Pip with an update but haven't heard anything, think she said she'd be back online within two weeks - which is a week away.

Brig - well done, I'm so pleased you're off and taking care of yourself and LO.

Ann - not long now until you can join the rest of us!

Can't chat as I've got a very busy day, but just wanted to vent. Checked our bank account last night and my employer has SERIOUSLY messed up my holiday/mat pay, this month I've been paid less than a third of what I should have been paid. I sent them a very angry e-mail at midnight, but then got myself so worked up and upset that I didn't sleep at all. Why can't they just get something so simple right, they're a HUGE organisation (i.e. one of the biggest law firms in the country), and they have employment law teams that advise clients on mat pay???!!!! GRRRRRRRR!!!!!!:gun:


----------



## moggymay

Update from Lia - shes still waiting to get onto labour ward as the natural labours that are progressing are taking priority at the moment, she just has to wait it out....off for scan soon so will update more when I hear!

MrsM that is PANTS - how can they get it so wrong? At least they can resolve it fairly quickly and get a payment to you to carry over til they manage to sort it. Thats what all big firms have miscellaneous acounts etc for! Still pants though!

Good news here....not Moglet ppearing but a very good friends of mine just stopped by to tell me she is preggers! Had her first scan this morning :happydance: all is well :wohoo: She already has a little girl so there will be a two year gap when little one comes along. So fab and nice to hear some good news for nice people for a change, seems so much crap happens to trhose who dont deserve it :shrug:

Have a lovely day all, hoping to hear news from Claire soon too...!


----------



## penguin77

Hi :flower:

Hope Lia gets some action soon as time is runnign out if her waters broke on Wed evening.....same situation i was in with Jac :shrug: cmon baby time to make an entrance.......really hope you're ok hun :hugs:

Lydia - How rubbish about the pay :growlmad: They should defo know better.....if its a significant amount they should make an additional bank transfer for you anyway. Make sure you get it :thumbup:

Moggy - Great news about your friend :thumbup: How did the scan go hun? :hugs:

Had MW and consultant aptmt this morning...... BP great but had protein in urine...booo...so its being sent off and i get results on Monday.
Saw consultant who i did NOT like....when i mentioned that i had opted for Csection she went all sarcastic and suprised that i hadnt gone for a vbac and said i hadnt been persuaded enough in last apptmt....but i told her that i made the decision based on our feelings/experience and stats on what happened with Jac.....i also mentioned that i thought it was my decision...she backed up and agreed as i think she noticed i was getting agitated. Anyway she also asked if i still wanted a csection if i went naturally before the date i was given.....i said yes....and explained the same again :dohh: I dont think she realised from my noted that i did go naturally last time and ended up with csection....duh.....
She then examined my belly, fundal height and then wasnt sure if the baby was breech....and int he same breath said that she could also feel a head down below.....i presume that he/she wasnt breech but she never confirmed. But made me feel at the time like my baby had 2 heads.......:growlmad:
She then asked Jac's birth weight...told her he was average and short of 8 lbs....she said nothing and checked the heartbeat. When i checked my notes after i was only measuring just over 34 weeks (week behind) so was she concerned...who knows.....
Anyway i eventually got my date after being sent out to wait as she couldnt get through to the person at the hospital.
I am booked in for Thurs 26th August...and i go in for pre-op stuff on the day before. Soooooooo.....we'll be holding our 2nd special baby in less than 4 weeks :happydance::happydance:

Sorry...i needed to vent as she pissed me off. Some things would have concerened me in the past with my apptmt but she was such an arse i think she was just 'like that' iykwim

xxx


----------



## moggymay

Lia is still waiting for room on labour ward, shes in good spirits though so thats good. She is chatting to a lady on the ward with her so sounds like she is relaxed which makes me :happydance:

Scan all finished, baby is fine and not huge at all! He is 3.7kg today so lookingabout 9lb for the birth which is fine, only issue now is he has turned back to back!

great news bout getting date for C-section, did they say what will happen if things kick of naturally before then? Not sure how it would work so figured they might have discussed it? Boo to getting the manky consultant - hope she gets berry bird pooped on the way to her car later!

Hi Yas :hi: spotted you on the thread whilst Im posting, hope K doing good and feeding getting easier, any probs make sure you ask the counsellor to come back and help - thats what theyre there for and ours always says her best days are those when she really helps a baby and his Mum get it right! :hugs:

Everyone else :hi: and :hug:


----------



## penguin77

Moggy- Glad scan went well.....these people dont half scare us do they :dohh: If i go into labour naturally i just need to phone labour ward straight away so i can go in and have a csection. 
I was also a bit disappointed i didnt get the date on my birthday...is that weird....:wacko: as it's on the 23rd and i know they only do electives on Monday and Thursday so i had a good chance. 
It makes me feel a bit antsy as it's later than i thought it would be as my sction is planned for 39+2 and my waters went at 39+4 with Jac...btu all pregnancies are diffferent.....you testify to that with Mogster being early and now being full term.
How's your mum?

xxx


----------



## moggymay

still a bit down that she cant help out more but shes resting up to come look after Mogster when I go in...does anyone know about back to back labour at all? I only know its meant to hurt more...


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

I can't believe poor Lia is still just waiting around!! :growlmad: Gosh it's been over a day now! Isn't it important to deliver not too long after your water breaks? :shrug: Atleast she's in good spirits!

Lydia: I would be fuming as well!! I hope it all gets sorted out!:hugs:

Moggy: YAY! :happydance: for a good scan!! And your friend! I find it so odd that all you ladies are getting growth scans?? Here the last scan you get is at 20 weeks unless they suspect something is wrong with you or baby. Like being breech, low lying placenta, not growing well etc. :shrug:

Claire: Happy to hear you got your date!!!!! It's kinda scary that it's so close to your actual date!? I thought they tried to schedule C-sections about 2 weeks before due dates? But yay anyway!! :happydance:

Well my first day off and I'm not sure what to do with myself! :haha: I have plenty to do...not sure what I want to start with. I only want to do a couple of things each day that way I don't get too tired. Maybe I will start by ordering that nursing vest I want. Which we call nursing tank tops here I found out!  Then who knows!? 

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - I know its probbaly hard hun..but battle on...it wont be long now...at least your mum can help out when you need her most ...when moglet is on his way :thumbup:
This is what i found for you...
_What's a posterior position? 

A posterior position is where your baby has his head down, but the back of his head is against your spine. By the time labour starts, about one baby in 10 is in this back-to-back or posterior position. 

Most back-to-back babies are born vaginally, but this position can make labour more difficult for you, particularly if your baby's chin is pushed up rather than tucked in. As a result: 


you may have backache as your baby's skull is pushing against your spine
your waters may break in early labour
your labour may be long and slow
you may feel like pushing before your cervix is fully dilated (Coates 2009)

When your baby gets to the bottom of your pelvis, he'll need to turn through almost 180 degrees to get into the best position to be born. 

This can take quite a while, or your baby may decide he's not going to turn at all! In this case, he will be born with his face looking up at you as he emerges. He might need forceps or ventouse to help him out. _

Brig - The normal is to have a 12 week scan and 20 weeks scan over here. You only get more because of either previous or current preggy issues...like growth and stuff. Lats one i had was at 20 weeks and i wont get another one. Good plan wiht only doing a few things at a time:thumbup:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Brig - we only got extra scan cos FH was 7cm ahead! Second extra one was to check measurement variance of the first growth scan :dohh:

Lia is still waiting but hoping to move over soon....


----------



## MamaBird

Oh I see! Wow! 7cm is a lot! It just seems like a lot of women on BnB are getting scans around 33-34 weeks? I guess they all have a medical reason?:shrug:


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone! Thanks for your sympathies!:flower: I got home to an e-mail response just now (despite having asked them twice in my e-mail to call me rather than e-mail), I AM FUMING! :gun::gun::gun: They are trying to tell me that I am wrong, very patronising e-mail. Basically, they have calculated my mat pay on my sabbatical salary (which was 20% of my normal salary if that makes sense?), when I agreed to take the sabbatical and when I first informed HR that I was pregnant it was agreed that bonuses and mat pay would be based on my normal salary. So instead of getting 6 weeks at 90% of my normal salary (i.e. what everyone is entitled to by law), they've decided to pay me 90% of my 20% salary - i.e. a pittance. I sent a very snotty e-mail back to her say that it was explicitly agreed etc and that I would be contesting it. I then went through all of the paperwork to do with my sabbatical (in a temper!) and found a FAQ sheet that they gave me before I took sabbatical which states that mat pay will not be affected by sabbatical pay and will be based on my normal salary. HA. So have e-mailed and quoted that. I'm just SO angry about it having already queried it last month and let HR talk me into thinking I was mistaken.

Anyway, vent over! (Thanks for allowing the venting, its so nice to be able to get things like this off my chest!). Sold my horse trailer today, which will hopefully mean that our mortgage payment won't bounce on Monday.

Claire - Grrrrrrr, I cannot believe how rude she was! :growlmad: Surely they shouldn't be like that with you?! Like you say, its your choice, you've made an informed decision and shouldn't have to explain yourself! Roll on the 26th!!! I think its nice that you'll have close birthdays but not the same, my BIL and nephew have the same birthday (next week in fact) and my nephew doesn't really get that its his Daddy's birthday too as he's too caught up in his own. Although when nephew is 18, his Dad will be 50, so it should be a good party!!

Moggy, glad scan went well:thumbup: , my sister was back-to-back with her second, she said it was ok, just the labour was drawn out and long, but the pain was all in her back, which she actually found better to manage through massage/hot-water bottles etc. 9lbs - lovely! I really hope your mum feels better asap, she must be frustrated not being able to help you as much as she'd like.

Brig - Yay to you being finished!!! Hope you're going to make plans to do fun things!

Hoping I come home tonight to good news from Lia! Glad she sounds relaxed, I'm so excited for her!!:happydance:

Hi everyone else - happy weekend!! (Especially to Ann, weekends are still weekends for you!)


----------



## moggymay

the 9lb odd guesstimate also is right to the end! Overdue and all - phew.

MrsM they need to be trampled by your lovely horsey! They should sort it asap and compensate you for the stress to a preggo! In the form of packets and packets of AD!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Claire, that's great news. Wow only 4 weeks?! She sounds like a right daft moose.. what an annoying mw!

Poor old Lia.. I would hate for my hubby to be sent home due to lack of room. Hope she's not suffering too much having to wait.

Moggy glad the scan went well! 9lb is a good size so FX moglet makes an appearance soon.

xx


----------



## penguin77

Lydia - Vent away hun...dont blame you...cant believe they're still convinvced they're right :dohh: Srick to your guns and make sure you get your money next week....if you get charged for anything because of it you are well within your rights to get work to pay for it. I'm not so bothered about the b'day thing now......probably daft anyway LOL Great party to llokf orward too though...an 18th and 50th :thumbup:

Ann - Luckily it was the consultant not the MW who was annoying...here's hoping i don't see her again :wacko: KNowing my luck she'll be there when i go for section....

Moggy - I have AD in the fridge....:blush: Made some this afto thinking it would be nice for Jac to have some as his pudding (well sort of LOL) :haha: Mmmmmm might have some now........................

xx


----------



## MamaBird

You ladies and your AD!! Pip said she was going to mail me some or she had mailed me some, but I'm not sure how long it takes to get from the UK to Canada!?

I'm so curious about AD now!!! lol


----------



## penguin77

Isnt Lia coming up to 48 hrs after her waters have gone?! Thay can't go much over as there is high risk of infection the longer they leave it......i hope she's been able to go to labour ward and is progressing nicely.....cmon Lia.
Either way we shoudl ahve a new baby int he group by tomorrow morning :happydance:

xx


----------



## penguin77

MamaBird said:


> You ladies and your AD!! Pip said she was going to mail me some or she had mailed me some, but I'm not sure how long it takes to get from the UK to Canada!?
> 
> I'm so curious about AD now!!! lol

You'll probably end up so disappointed...especially with how much we've gone on about it :haha:
If it deosnt turn up ....let me know and i'll send you some....you have to have some even if it does turn up post baby :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Stupid AD with it's stupid sugar ;)


----------



## MamaBird

LOL!! Thanks Claire! Soon Ann...4ish weeks or sooner and then you can have all the AD you want! Might not be a great idea if you're trying to get your pre-pregnancy shape back...but still! lol!


----------



## moggymay

have the sugar free stuff :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

as far as waters go Im assuming theyre treating her with IV antibiotics as its been this long...:shrug: No news since earlier when she was hoping to be on labour ward by 5pm for everything to get kickstarted again...

Edit - just got txt to say Epi in, 3cm love to all


----------



## penguin77

Good luck Lia.....am so excited for you now....:hugs:

(thank you for the updates moggy)
xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

penguin77 said:


> Good luck Lia.....am so excited for you now....:hugs:
> 
> (thank you for the updates moggy)
> xx

Here here!! xx


----------



## MrsMils

Woo hoo - yay for Lia!!! Glad things are progressing - soon we'll have another one to coo over!! Can't wait for more updates Moggy, thank you! :happydance::happydance:

Speaking of updates, DH is worrying that we won't be able to charge mobiles when in hospital - I'm presuming thats the case? Can't plug anything in unless its been tested like in my office?

Thanks girls:hugs: - its amazing how much it does help to have a good moan about it! Claire - a couple of our payments have/will have bounced, so I'll ask DH how much that has cost us and ask them to pay it, good idea! Packets and packets of AD sound pretty good to me!! I'm going to go and buy some tomorrow, purely medicinal of course after this stress!!:haha:

Moggy, I asked my sister about her labour tonight over dinner, she said that it was painful (sorry!), but that the pain remained very constant throughout the first and second stage, it didn't get any worse, which could be a positive thing?! Her baby was almost 9lbs too, he had cute little chipmunk cheeks when he was born!!

How are the BHs Ann? Hope you had a better night of sleep last night. I looked for sugar-free AD the other day and couldn't find any :growlmad: Although my sugar levels were fine this week, so I'm back on it, but the MW told me to try and curb my sweet tooth!

Brig, if you PM me your address, next time I'm at the Post Office I'll try and post you some if they'll let me :shrug:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mrsmils, I asked our NCT lady about that on Weds and she said they won't allow you to plug anything in to the wall. I'm gutted as my old ipod only has a few hours battery life so not too sure what to do. I guess I could keep sending my dh out to charge it in the car?

My BH have got a lot better actually, thanks for asking. I had a great night's sleep yesterday as well! Today I've got lots of spa treatments booked in as the remainder of my birthday present from my dh and my sisters. I can't wait!

I'm glad you kept all the paper work so that those HR idiots can bow their heads in shame!!! Jobs worth springs to mind! xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Any news from Lia? xx


----------



## moggymay

Fish&Chips said:


> Any news from Lia? xx

Nothing yet.....


----------



## MrsMils

Enjoy your treatments Ann - I'm very jealous!!! Glad you've had a better nights sleep!

I too slept properly for the first time in ages last night, I only got up for the loo 3 times!! (rather than the usual 8-10...). I had to take some paracetamol before bed as my hips/pelvis were so painful that I could barely walk, and I think that must have helped me sleep. I feel so much more 'awake' this morning iykwim?!

Moggy, hopefully no news is good news, if nothing was happening then she'd probably have given you an update, fingers crossed we may have another B,F&D baby today!!

I'm wondering whether our battery-powered ipod speakers might charge it a little bit? Or at least not let it run out as quickly? Fortunately I got a new ipod for christmas, so the battery life isn't too bad, so between mine and DHs I should be ok. I've tasked him with coming up with some music that I'd like! Maybe see if you could borrow anyone else's ipod for the time? I'm tempted to ask my sister for a backup one.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooohh can't you buy external batteries that you can plug in to ipods and phones? I might look in to that. FX the speakers do the job. x


----------



## moggymay

Update from Lia - baby arrived 4.30am and weighed in at 7lb3oz - she says he is PERFECT and her MW was a STAR!

:happydance: two babies already :wohoo:


----------



## Jetters

Hi everyone! I'm totally overexcited for Lia.. have been on pins since she told me! Hoping her bubba is in her arms by now :cloud9:

Missing you guys! Struggling to get online- well, with two hands free to type anyway! I'm reading loads while i'm expressing but need both hands for that. K's feeding is still not going well so i've switched to exclusively expressing for a while... it's given me time to heal my nipples, he's getting about 80% breastmilk now and taken the pressure off for me for a while. I haven't given up on actual BFing though, I am going to spend today on the sofa with him trying to get him to latch before I give him a bottle every time as i'd really like to NOT be attached to the Milking Machine all the time!!- I'd rather be attached to him!!!

My hosp were happy for phones to be used in labour rooms and the plug sockets- maybe ring up the delivery suite and ask them? Oh and all the delivery rooms had ipod speakers there already, so you could ask them if they have those too. (I never took my ipod in the end cos I was admitted before I could go home and get it!)


Claire i'm dying to know when your section is!!! Buuuut it will also be a lovely surprise to get the "surprise, i've had a baby!" update from you :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

moggymay said:


> Update from Lia - baby arrived 4.30am and weighed in at 7lb3oz - she says he is PERFECT and her MW was a STAR!
> 
> :happydance: two babies already :wohoo:


YAY!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

(I've heard my phone beep three times in the last hour and assumed it was her, but am expressing and can't get up to find it!!!) 


Woop woop woop!!! 
xxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey!!!! Congratulations Lia!!! Yey to another baby!!!! xxx


----------



## MrsMils

Yay!!!!! Congratulations Lia!!!! I can't wait to hear name/details/see pictures!!! Woohoo!!!!! xxxx


----------



## MrsMils

Hi Yas, don't put too much pressure on yourself - if you're expressing then you're getting all the good stuff into him, and giving yourself a chance to recover surely isn't a bad thing? Good luck with the latching on this afternoon. We miss you too, but completely understand that you don't have any free hands to type with at the moment! Hopefully you're able to pop in and read to keep up with our chatter! Looking forward to more pics of the gorgeous K!

Thanks for the tips on practicalities - I'll ask my midwife whats at the hospital/whether we can charge things when I see her on Tuesday. 

x


----------



## penguin77

Huge congatulations Lia :yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo: Can't wait for pics/name of our little man...:cloud9:

xx


----------



## penguin77

Yas - We miss you..but we understand you have mor eimportant things to get on with...we all will in a while :hugs: Hope you get your BF result soon hun....I really admire you for persavering (sp?) so much ..i have no experience but it sounds so tough :hugs::hugs:
My section date is 26th Aug...i did post it but you must ahve missed it LOL

When i was in with Jac (last year)there was a no mobile policy but i used mine and kept it on silent and nobody said a word. I even got a MW to plug it on for me to charge mine :blush: I suppose it depends who/where you are. :shrug:
Things might be different this time though.

xxx


----------



## MamaBird

YAY Lia!!! Can't wait to get more updates on her and LO!!! This is so exciting!!!

So who do we think will be the next one to have her baby?? any guesses!? Everyone keeps telling me they are sure I will go before my 40 weeks...I think so too honestly, but it better not be too soon! lol!

xo


----------



## moggymay

pretty please may Moglet come next? although saying that you are all at the point where Mogster came so watch this space it could be anyone!


----------



## MrsMils

moggymay said:


> pretty please may Moglet come next? although saying that you are all at the point where Mogster came so watch this space it could be anyone!

I think you're next in line!!! :hugs:


----------



## MamaBird

I think so too Moggy!! Hang in there!! xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

I agree... Moglet must be next!


----------



## moggymay

ooh Lia txted a pic and name - he is gorgeous! Not sure if can multi PM you all...?


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Moglet can be next...i reckon moglet will be on his way by Tuesday :winkwink:
Oh...and dont wish a girl next...it would mean you're not next in line hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Im thinking Moglet is hanging in for mogsters due date! Means 12/13 August!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I thought your due date is tomorrow as per your ticker?


----------



## moggymay

Moglets is, Mogster was due August too but a month and a day early!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ahhhhh.. with you now!!! LOL sorry being a bit dense! Nar I don't think he will hang on that long.


----------



## moggymay

think he might be staying in til in-laws depart to make a point at them for missing his big bros birthday....:wacko:


----------



## Fish&Chips

My in-laws are booked to go away shortly after my due date which is a real shame. When are yours off?


----------



## moggymay

11th


----------



## Fish&Chips

Naughty in-laws!


----------



## MrsMils

Happy due date Moggy! Do we think Moglet might be a punctual baby and arrive on his due date??!! I hope you're being spoilt today. xx


----------



## MrsMils

My in-laws have booked a holiday for the 11th of September, MIl didn't think they would let me go two weeks over, she has said several time how heartbroken she'll be if she misses the birth. No pressure then?! (I actually said that!). I'm actually hoping that it will mean that I'll have the baby well before that, but will have a week of peace to look forward to! :haha:

Is everyone having a nice Sunday? I got up at 7 when DH left for work, pottered about and then got back into bed for two hours.... :blush: Just about to take the dog for a waddle (thats all I can manage these days!) and then its my nephew's 4th birthday party!


----------



## moggymay

No sign of him being a punctual baby, think he is leaning towards the later date to make up for his bros birthday being dissed!

Been to do shopping and done loads of washing, GP on in background now whilst I catch up on here!

Know what you mean about the waddling, I went back to bed after getting up for an hour, then have had a nap since food shop and a rest after the first load of washing finished. Mogster has a birthday party to go to later on, not sure I will make it but trying to persuade OH to take him anyway and leave me here - after all hes gonna leave us to go to work!

As went early last time have no experience of this late pregnancy, am so tired and not sure if normal or dietary??? Any thoughts?


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - I reckon moglet will defo arrive this week......i really dont know why but somethign tells me next few days :shrug: I'm also tired no too......iwas last time too but had more time to relax...this time with Jac it gets to me more some days...especially as 6am is the normal waking for the day now :wacko: If in douby have a chat with MW though :hugs:

Ann/Lydia - Hi huns :hugs:

Hubby gone to chester races today so home alone all day...i'm knackered so it's going to be a long one.....LOL. Been to my parents for sunday lunch though....it was yummy and they entertained Jac for me :blush: 

Slightly worried that my feet and hands have swollen a bit in the last 2 days.....i know it's normal at this stage but it's come from nowhere really and i had protein in my urine on friday....so not sure now even though BP was spot on. Ive taken 2 rings off and kept my wedding band on as its really thin...but thinking i might have to take that off too :cry: I swelled up last time with Jac but never needed to take my rings off......Will see waht results i get tomorrow and go from there. (they're probably not bad compared to most people but its the combination of things iykwim)

xx


----------



## moggymay

Claire I had to take mine off weeks ago, its sad but you do get the nice moment where OH puts them back on again once they do fit...kind of nice IMO

As for swelling try not to worry, you kind of get used to it, I was so sore when mine started I was hoping MW would intervene and induce me but now I kind of want to wait for Moglet to come when he is ready. My hands are kind of funky in the mornings cos I can see the vein on the back of my hand pulsing away behind the join of my hand and index finger :wacko:

Mogster has gone off to the party with OH, think i managed to convince him I wasnt going to go into labour whilst he was away...have retrieved all the cars etc from under the sofa and doen the washing up, final load of washing folded up - had to put it in the dryer cos so dreary outside :oops: Whites tomorrow hopefully in the sunshine then Moglet has a window for arriving before all the jobs mount up again...

Found out something I didnt know today - apparently you can refuse induction and opt for extra monitoring instead to wait for nature to start labour...?

What did you have for sunday lunch? So much nicer if you dont have to cook it yourself, bet Jac had a ball! So hard when you are looking after them solo and are knackered yourself, does Jac nap any better in the day now?


----------



## penguin77

I thought you we're going to rest while mogster was partying...you bad LOL

He does nap now...generally he'll go to sleep within 15 mins and for longer if he goes before lunch at 10.30am ish...... so we'll end up with one 1-1.5 hrs or so nap a day now....
Other days like today he's tired and slept at 10 am but only for 40 mins...so was tired as soon as we came home from my parents. Put him down for a nap and he played for 40 mins :wacko: he's sleeping now though...eventually. He hates the extra afternoon nap now but he still needs it sometimes :shrug: Sometimes he'll still blatantly refuse though and he'll be knackered....little devil LOL

We had a beef dinner and cheesecake for pudding....it was fab...and so much nicer when you dont have to do the work..and my mums cooking of course :thumbup:

I'm not overly worried about the swelling...it's just nigling me as its appeared the same time as the protein. If thats ok tomorrow then it's just things taking its course...if not i'll mention it to mW and see what she has to say.

xxx


----------



## penguin77

Forgot too........Happy Due Date :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:

:hugs:
xx


----------



## moggymay

:hugs: youre passed Mogsters gestation too!


----------



## penguin77

yep....everyday is a bonus now - building on the extra fat and all that...if he/she is like me it'll go on without any problems :haha:

I'd like to make 37-38 weeks before he/she comes ...... either way i know he/she'll be here in 3.5 weeks with my scheduled csection :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

they both will :happydance:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hi ladies - will get a proper birth story up but wanted to check my favourite thread and pop some piccies on for you :hugs:

I think you probably all have me on facebook and looks like hubby has already updated my status for me with names etc - we have baby Dylan snoozing happily in the lounge now just got home from hosp at last :thumbup:

Your support was sooo good, I was really losing the will to put up with the hospital though I know they were doing what they could it was just not enough facilities.........

Short story is, got into labour suite knackered already, did not cope at all with the drip to kick up the contractions or cope with being immobile and strapped to the monitors/drip and puked (nice!) so figured as I couldn't be active anyway give me the epidural and it was fab. I got a couple of hours kip whilst I speedily got to 10cm and then we had a nice relaxed atmosphere and I pushed out bubs. That part took 2 hours as the contractions practically disappeared but it was fab - I could even tell towards the end when to push myself and I felt amazing.

All three of us (Ash, midwife and me!) were pushing away and he came out with a mega heap of hair :haha: cord was wrapped twice around his neck so DH couldn't cut it, but he started hiccuping straight away just like in my tummy :haha:

Hospital kept us in due to waters breaking/infection risk etc and were delayed today slightly by potential heart murmur but results look okay and will be back in 2 weeks to check.

Here is my beautiful little man before I pass out and have a snooze - thank you all again it was so helpful knowing you were cheerleading for me lol. Now bring on moglet! Will get on again soon and catch up properly but going to stare at bubs some more :cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







103_3301.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 6









103_3309.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 5









103_3306.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsMils

Hi Lia!! He's just perfect!!! Congratulations and well done you!!! I bet its so lovely to finally be home and feeling like the lovely little family that you are! Dylan is such a lovely name, and from his photos it suits him!


----------



## penguin77

Lia - He is beautiful...... i also love his name :cloud9: Huge congratulations hun and i bet it feels great to be a family now:hugs:

xx


----------



## penguin77

I just realised......Lydia we're in the last box :happydance::happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## MrsMils

penguin77 said:


> I just realised......Lydia we're in the last box :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> xx

Yay!!!!! How exciting!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lia he is absolutely gorgeous!!! Congratulations. I can't believe how long you had to wait but I'm glad it all went well in the end. :hugs:

Happy due date Moggy!!!!!

Brigitte, we both go up to our last box tomorrow I think! Only 1 month to go.

:hi: Yas, hope mummy hood is treating you well. How's the BF going Yas? Good work with the expressing though. That's my plan if I have problems BF.

:hi: costgang!

Congrats on going up a box Claire and Mrs Mils!

We had our last socialising event today and hosted a BBQ. It was lovely but I'm now knackered!

Also I THINK I lost part of my plug this morning. It was creamy and snot like (sorry tmi) and I haven't had anything like it before. Saw a bit on the tissue and then saw a big blob of it in the loo. Also had lots of BH + period pains again today. I'm really thinking he might be early. Do you think that was my plug?


----------



## moggymay

Mogster was born tomorrow in your dates F&C...maybe!

Never had a show with him so couldnt say :shrug: Claire?


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!!!

LIA!: WOW!!!! What a beautiful baby boy!! Can't wait to read your whole birth story! But first rest and enjoy your new little bundle! We'll all be here waiting when you get back! :hugs:

Moggy: Happy Due date hun!!! I agree with Claire...I think baby will make an appearence this week! Fingers crossed anyway!! :winkwink:

Lydia and Claire: YAY for the last box!!!!:happydance: I have been looking forward to that milestone ALL pregnancy! And tomorrow it will happen!! Ann and I will be on the last box too!! 

Ann: Hun, that is exactly what the mucus plug is. I lost huge chunks of mine a few weeks ago. Same as you described...yellowish/clear jelly...different then just normal discharge. I think I have to agree and little fishy will be here sooner rather than later!! But...what gives me that impression is the contractions and period pain...as the plug can reform. Maybe you'll need to leave work early as well!? :shrug:

Alright ladies! Well I'm off to relax with hubby!

xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Brigitte and we've moved up a box to our last one!!! Whoo hoo! I wonder if Peyton will also be early then? Did you tell your MW about your plug? Think I might call mine just to be safe as it's a little early for him at the moment. I had a few more cramps last night and this morning but they aren't at all regular. 

Off to my 3rd NCT class in a bit and then got to get my bloods done again as apparently I was borderline anaemic last time. Not sure how that will effect the labour?

x


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies! Hope you've had a good weekend!

Ann: Have fun at your class hun! and yes I did tell my midwife, the reason I was worried is because I started loosing pretty big pieces for a few days after DH and I had sex. I was wondering if maybe the semen is what did it, but my MW said not to worry.:shrug: But it's up to you if you want to call your MW and keep her posted.

And I have a feeling Peyton will be early, I mean I'm sure she will be term. But I don't think I will make it to 40 weeks. Just a gut feeling....but who knows!? This is new to us right...so I may be wrong?:shrug:

I still have too much to do for her to get here so soon. I need to pack my bag, finish things around the house, finish setting up her room, I want to make food like cabbage rolls, spaghetti sauce etc to freeze for once we come home. The list goes on! lol

So what do you ladies have left to do before your LO are here!? Anything left to buy!? I think DH and I are done with the buying... for now! :haha:

xo


----------



## moggymay

Just waiting for him here! Off to MW in a bit...


----------



## Fish&Chips

How'd the MW go Moggy?

Thanks Brigitte. My mw wasn't concerned and just said he could come any time from now to about 3 weeks so he'll probably be early but not pre-term necessarily. I then spoke to my NCT (national childcare trust) lady and she asked more questions like have I been getting cramps and am I particularly active which I replied yes to both. She said I've got to focus on keeping him in so maybe I should leave work early. I may work from home tomorrow or only go in for a bit, then do my hand over Weds and Thursday and leave then. I really don't want to leave them in the lurch though.

xx


----------



## MrsMils

Hi girls!

How was MW Moggy? 

Ann - definitely leave early if you can, if cramping etc is made worse by you being so busy then best to take it easy for the next week and a half and keep bubs sitting tight until 37 weeks. I'm sure you won't be leaving them in the lurch, they would have to cope if the baby came early anyway. 

Everyone keeps looking at me and telling me I'll go early (mainly because the bump has dropped so low and I've become so big), but I think I'll be late, just because I'm impatient and would love to be early!!! Had a bad night last night, I was shattered but just couldn't sleep, felt really weird, nothing wrong in particular, but couldn't get comfortable and lots of sharp pains down below, I think the baby is hitting a nerve or something. Got Dh to pack labour bags and we tested out the car seat and base last night, so feeling a little more prepared!

Brig - sounds like you're getting organised! I've got to buy a few more bits (but have all the essentials now), need to do things like read instructions for monitor, breast pump (just in case), steriliser etc. Mainly I've got to sort out all of the things around the house that I want to do - like clearing out the study etc! Oh, and write my birth plan.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Fish&Chips

I also had a rubbish night's sleep as well! ooohh are we tuning in to each others pregnancies now?! lol

Yep you are right but I still feel bad. I'm struggling to walk now anyway as he feels so heavy down there and I dread the 20 min walk each way. I have to take it so slowly that I always wonder if someone will start pushing me!


----------



## moggymay

MW appt - BP fine, pee fine, HB fine, still engaged, hes turned so not back to back any more, shes off to Zante on hols and back in three weeks. Appt next Monday to discuss what we do next - happy to let mother nature do her thing so...


----------



## Fish&Chips

I think I would be the same. I really don't fancy being induced if I don't have to be. Glad Moglet has turned and all the tests came out ok. x


----------



## MamaBird

YAY for a good appt. Moggy!!!

btw ladies, I slept like crap last night as well. I was hot, my right hip hurts so I couldn't get comfy. Ugh!!

And Ann, I have to agree with Lydia, you are so close to leaving work anyway...if I were you I would leave early. I really didn't want to leave my work early...and it turned out to be the best thing ever! My BP has already come down, I feel less stressed and more relaxed. Atleast think about it!

Lydia: Went to get some groceries today and made a special stop in the Kool-aid section!!!! lol! I will try to get to the post office this week! 

xo


----------



## penguin77

:flower: Hello ... 

I didnt sleep well last night either.....felt like [email protected] when i went to bed and ended up with a bug i think as i spent most of the night in the bathroom :sick: Luckily hubby changed his shift today so he was home this mornign...and my parents looked after Jac for me this afternoon so i could lie down and relax.
Feel so much better now have had some cereal...gone down well i must say as all ive had all day is water!

Ann - You defo need to finish work then...time to relax! I knwo its nice to leave with everything done and all that btu think about my sutuation...my manager signed my leave book at 7.45pm on a thursday evening after me doing 3 hours overtime to finish there and then......do what is right for you hun...work will onky take take take....

Moggy - Glad MW was all ok :thumbup: Oh and moget has turned to a nicer position :hugs:

Brig - Dont over do it though hun even if you ahve a few things to do...its a wonder what you can sort out there and then if you need it :thumbup:

Lydia - I think it's easier to think yo'll be late...otherwise the time will drag. with Jac i was convinced i woudl ahve to be induced case all my antenatal buddies had to.....how wrong was i LOL

Still waitning for my urine sample results....phoned up the clinic....no MW available...and the reception said results ahd come back but nobody ahd looked at them yet :dohh: So need to phone in the morning.....

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies. It's so nice having your support.

How strange that most of us slept badly last night!


----------



## MrsMils

Goodness, we are all tuning in with each other!! Lets hope we all get a better night tonight!:sleep:

Claire - you poor thing:hugs:, glad you've managed to get some rest and some food down you, I can't even begin to imagine having a bug at the moment, I 'm struggling and I'm generally well in my pregnancy. How frustrating about MW and results, hopefully you'll get to speak to someone in the morning. However, hopefully its good news as I'm sure that if there was something wrong with the bloods then they would have contacted you asap.

Moggy - so pleased appointment went well and you're feeling chilled about going over, what a contrast to last time!! Whoop whoop to Moglet turning - what do you think turned him?:happydance:

Brig - someone suggested to me yesterday to sleep on a folded over duvet to take some of the pressure off my hips - I haven't tried it yet but might help? :shrug: Oooh - I'm excited about the koolaid! Will hopefully get your AD in the post tomorrow!!:thumbup:

Ann - definitely finish that bit earlier if you can!! No point in making yourself unwell/risking health of you and the baby if the few extra days could make all of the difference.

I had a text from Pip - she's getting the house sorted but its going slowly! She says to say hello to you all!!!

I need something to put nappies/changing stuff in to keep downstairs in the house, somewhere I remember seeing a sort of fabric basket, does anyone know where I might get one? :shrug:


----------



## moggymay

sleep? at night? what is that! Could happily sleep after brekkie though but Mogster needs me then


----------



## Jetters

Gorgeous baskets from tkmaxx for me! 

Miss you guys xx


----------



## MrsMils

Thanks Yas, I'll pop into TKMaxx on Saturday and see what I can find. We miss you too! How is it all going? How is the BFing? I hope you and K are well. :flower:

Well, last night........ I slept!!!!!! Woohooo!!! :happydance: I only got up twice! Sorry to gloat, but after moaning about being so tired yesterday and having a bit of a wobble last night as I seem to be getting stretch marks on my boobs (big sulk from me and sympathy from DH thank goodness), I was so relieved to wake up this morning and feel normal again! Its amazing what sleep can actually do to help!!

I hope you ladies managed to get some sleep too :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

HI...

Lydia - I know the feeling about booby stretch marks....i had some pre preggy but had so much more whe n expecting Jac...i hate them too but you get to live with them .... i'm prone to them so have learned to live with them really. I am fortunate not to get many on my belly though.....but have loads on hips and stuff with losing gaining weigt over the years. :hugs: I use a box (like a bath box) to keep nappiy stuff downstairs...better in the long run as you can close it otherwise i'd be forever keeping the stuff as Jac likes to empty boxes andstuff :dohh:
Something like this (i keep nappies, cream, wipes, nappy sacks,cotton wool, savlon in here) ...https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core

Moggy - Aww.......has mogster totally stopped his naps now then...or do you get a chance to nap then ?

Jetters - Cute pic on FB :cloud9:

Feeling a lot better today...so hoping to eat some more to make up for yesterday LOL MY urine sample came back ok...but contaminated...but i was asked if i was feeling ok and maybe i need to do another one ??? Sounds like they're not so sure hmmmm.....Getting MW to call back later especially as i havent been well past few days....see what she has to say.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Glad you are feeling a bit better today Claire. Do you know I never even thought about having to keep nappies etc downstairs!

Mrs Mils, glad you got a good night's sleep. My dh slept in our bed with me yesterday for the first time in ages. It was lovely but I did keep waking up as not used to sharing any more!

At work desperately trying to get things done. Am going to finish on Thursday after the 2 day handover to my replacement!


----------



## moggymay

Mogster gave up napping a good few months back - I am on the go with him from 7 til 7 if not 6.30am til 7.30pm. Its a killer when this preggers but not long now I hope....

Should be interesting once bubs arrives but am hoping baby will nap after lunch sdo Mogster and I can have time together and Moglet will get mornings when he is at preschool....later afternoons we can do stuff all together before Daddy comes home.

Glad you are feeling better Claire, not nice feeling sicky/icky tummed and having toddler to look after as you can just head for bathroom you have to make sure theyre safe etc first.

Took Mogster to BusyFeet this morning, its like dance/exercise class for toddlers, he enjoyed it but Im shattered now, my little Duracell bunny Mogster is just carrying on! OH coming home early so I can have a nap! In-laws are over again later - one more week til they go back....

no sign of moglet coming out, feels very low and having some twinges tightening etc but nothing that makes me think his arrival is imminent, I would go so far as to say one of the others amongst you will be next....

Off to catch up on few other threads and FB then empty washing machine - got 10 mins before it finishes so...

:hug:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hello ladies - just managing to nip on while little man has a snooze. Finding the nights a bit of a test but we are getting on okay generally and DH is my rock. George and Yas you have been smashing too I feel lucky to have all of you supporting me - and hopefully I will be able to bob on here enough to be supportive in return as the rest of the bumps start to pop!!

Moggy - glad to hear moglet has turned! :happydance: busyfeet sounds fab too! I can't imagine having anyone stay with us late in the pregnancy especially the in laws......I hope the are being a bit helpful though??

Glad Pip is getting there with the house - am pleased/relieved to say DH is doing a sterling job at ours I got up this AM and he had tidied up and has kept the washing machine going etc.....what a star.

Lydia - glad you got some sleep!

Ann - hooray for finishing work Thurs!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Sorry to hear most of you aren't sleeping at the mo as well. And funny that you are talking about boxes for nappy stuff downstairs...........we have a stash upstairs/downstairs but are just talking about finding a better way of storing it / keeping it together. Two people got us those Johnsons boxes in the asda baby event so might be able to pop things in one of those to keep in a corner :shrug:

I am having a treat of a bun today we received this from some of our friends in the post https://doughdough.com/product15.asp sooooo lovely!!!!

I think I have caught up but I am not sure - don't know what day it is at the minute but wanted to come on, sending hugs from me and my gorgeous little fella :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Well last night I had another crap sleep. :-( I was again hot and uncomfortable... Ugh!! But atleast I am home now so I get to nap whenever the mood strikes. I don't know how you ladies with toddlers are managing! I find it a task just taking care of myself right now!!

Claire: Happy that you are feeling a bit better.

Ann: YAY!!!!!! For finishing Thursday!!! So happy you'll have an extra week to rest!

Well I think I'm gonna have myself a lazy day today. It's very gloomy outside...has been raining on and off...which makes me even more sleepy. Maybe try and do a few things off my to-do-before-baby list...but I'm thinking a whole lot of TV. lol

xo


----------



## moggymay

Fortunately they arent staying but they seem to always be lurking :cry:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Do your in-laws live far away? I can't believe they are staying at yours when you are full term!!! I actually think that's a bit out of order as you will have to play hostess and you are home all day with them AND you have Mogster to look after. When are they off?

Sorry you had another bad night's sleep Brigitte. Have you got a fan to keep you cool?

:hi: P&F!!! Glad your dh is doing a great job of helping you out. How are you feeling?


----------



## moggymay

They arent staying here just lurking around waiting for baby to come, Mogster is getting used to them but at dinner time today he asked me when Granny was coming back :cry: He loves my Mum and guess its not the same :shrug: the in-laws live in spain and although he calls them grandma/grandad he doesnt really know them just sees them as some people who have been coming to play with him. Im tired and having them appear EVERY day is hard work but guess its part of marriage?

In other news Mogsters sunflowers are really coming on, of the 15 he planted we havve 14 plants and theyre all 5-6ft plus and threee have now flowered, he is so proud of himself and I am of him :cloud9: he said to me today that some of them are waiting for baby to come before they go yellow - bless him!

As we all seem to be syncing re sleep thought i would ask if anyone else is being bitten to death? Seem to be a magnet for bug bites at the moment and am fed up feeling itchy, have been gotten on back of both knees and under my bump and now on iner thigh - darned bugs wont leave me alone!

Off for some strawberry AD with raspberries in the bottom, was reading theyre better for me than strawberries in terms of goodness and antioxidants - I love eother so good excuse IMO

:hugs: everyone, hope we all get a better night tonight, seems cooler here and am planning a lukewarm bath then foot rub before bed tonight, hopefully it will help - after CSI of course!


----------



## moggymay

Yas/Lia - loving the FB pics :kiss::baby::kiss:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Turning up every day is just as bad. You poor thing! My in-laws live in Spain for the winter months of the year but when they are back it's all about seeing the children and grandchildren which can be a challenge.

It's strange you should say about the bites, my dh has lots and I have found some marks today which may be bites. Blimen mozzies!!


----------



## MamaBird

Ann: I actually have 3 fans going in the bedroom...and the AC in the living room...but still I wake up all sweaty and gross. :-( Hopefully tonight is better...but I doubt it with this humidity that we've got going on today.

Moggy: I think you've got yourself a good plan for tonight! Have fun and relax!


----------



## MrsMils

Urgh - wide awake again.:growlmad: Think its probably because I dreamt that the baby died during labour and now I'm all freaked out!:wacko:

Moggy - grrr, I'd be so mad about them being there every day. Can't you put them to work and have them do housework for you??!! :haha:

Lia - I'm so pleased that you're settling into family life well, your new fb pic is just gorgeous!!! I hope the bun was good, my friend sent me some birthday chocs from there and they were scrummy! How have you been feeling (apart from tired obviously!)?

Brig - I hope you've had a better night, fortunately it seems to have cooled down here so I'm no longer having to create hurricane-force winds with fans in our bedroom (much to DH's relief), I hope the same happens for you.

Ann - Hoorah to finishing on Thursday!!! :happydance: Well done!!! What are you going to do on Friday to celebrate?

Claire - How has Jac been? And are you on countdown daily now? It must be lovely knowing the actual date? Any special plans for your birthday?

Yas - How are things going with K? The pics are just gorgeous! He's so cute!

When does Costgang get back from hols? I think she said she was going away didn't she? Hope you're having a lovely time!

Pip should also be back on before too long hopefully?

I had a cleaning marathon yesterday, really hoping this is my nesting instinct kicking in as there is a LOT to do around the house! I also saw the midwife, all looking good, LO is engaged and happy, MW thinks its a long and skinny baby, about 7lbs14 at birth at a guess (and she thinks boy!). Only issue was my sugar again! Got to drop off another sample next week and she'll call if there is a problem, in the meantime I've got to try and cut back...

Anyway, hope you lot are fast asleep! :sleep: I'm going to go and count some sheep and see if that works...!


----------



## moggymay

MrsM have you tried a warm bath before bed? Too hot doesnt work and too cool doesnt either but for some reason lukewarm seems to do it for me at the mo follwed by footrub from OH, gets me a snooze til about 3am when have to pee and after that its a few naplike stints but seems to be helping get a few good hours in IYKWIM.

In-laws only doing after lunch visits but Im too tired to want them here then and cos Mogster doesnt really know them he wants me there all the time with him and just dont have the energy for both and guess who I prefer to give my time and attention to? My fabulous little man of course, i love him so much, more and more every day and he says each day no baby today next week mummy - he reckons next thursday :wacko:


----------



## moggymay

:hi: everyone, anyome witha girl in their belly watch out, am convinced we will have a gilr next on the thread....Brig it could be YOU!!!!!


----------



## MrsMils

How much longer are they around for? I don't know how you don't lose your temper! Aww, bless Mogster! He's so cute! Next Thursday, thats a week away, only 8 sleeps - but would they let you go that far? How overdue would that make you?

Unfortunately the bath thing is already an absolute must, I LOVE the bath and at t he moment its the only place that I'm really comfortable so I'm found in there a lot! I can usually get to sleep, but then, like you, I wake up and can't get back to sleep. I do usually get 2 or 3 hours, but I'm a bit pathetic and that just isn't enough for me!!

Its raining here today - that means that it might be cool enough for me to go for a little walk with the pooch - yay!


----------



## moggymay

As far as hospitla is concerned they class EDD as 5th August even though they have already confirmed via scan its 1st August just they wont change paperwork as it was written first as 5th August :wacko: 

My MW has suggested we just go up to delivery and ask to be induced as my swelling is sufficiently bad they would agree to induction within 24 hours of us turning up there and just send us home to come back at induction o clock, I dont want them to do this though so am hanging out now for bubs to come himself, my last labour was under 6 hours so figure this one will be short n sweet if/when moglet is ready to come...

Really want to avoid a section cos i want to be home woth Mogster ASAP and with a first section it would be 5 days before they would release me, if it were a second/third they would let me go sooner as I would be "experienced" in terms of aftercare :wacko: My main concern is if they intervene and hes not ready to come that it will automatically become a different birth to that which i want, in fact should they intervene and he isnt ready in all likelihood he will turn back to back once more and then we could be looking at bbq tongs and sink plungers before resorting to section to get him out - not in my big plan!

I think given it has been this long now, Im already a month longer than last time around so whats another week or two :shrug: The bigger he is when he comes out the easier baby he will be for getting settled with Mogster as he will be able to eat more at each sitting so will sleep longer periods at night sooner - I remember Mogster when he was small, because he was 6lb odd he needed to feed at least every three hours and when you do that 24/7 it gets tiring as you are never getting more than 2 hours snooze yourself which can really drain you, kind of what Yas is experiencing with K at the moment, once they get bigger say 8lb+ the gaps increase and if Moglet comes out at 9lb+ we could be looking a good 3-4 hour gap to start which gives more time for both Moglet and Mogster to get quality time without a zombie mummy! 

In the big scheme of it when I think like this a fortnight is nothing - only problem comes when I start feeling tired and huge and swollen NOW!


----------



## Piperette

:hi: everyone. I'm back. Internet only just come on, so have lots of catching up to do and will update you later on things. Hope everyone is okay and congratulations to Lia on the birth of your little boy. Thanks MrsMils for keeping me updated in the meantime. I have kept costgang updated too. She is hoping to be back online next Monday.


----------



## Piperette

Wow...last box!!!


----------



## penguin77

Pip - Welcome back hun :hugs: Hope you're move wasn't too stressful. :happydance: for being in the last box...

Lydia - Jac is better than he has been.....but was really naughty yesterday teatime...so we went for a walk to cool him down LOL....most of the time he's ok now. He doesnt listen still but i try and distract him and stuff to stop him doing what he shouldnt :dohh: I really hope he starts to listen at some point...that cheeky grin is grinding me down :haha:

Moggy - Dont say that... i thought i was going to be next last night.....went for a walk and had 2 serious BH within 20 mins and was actually thinking they we're the real thing they were that bad. But had nothing since....dont remember them being like that with Jac at all....:shrug: OH...huby felt my belly at the time and was amazd at how rock hard it was :haha:

hello brig/ann/Yas/costgang/lia :hi:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Claire if you are next its a girl!


----------



## moggymay

:hi: Pip good to have you back :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

Hi Pip, glad the move went ok!!

Moggy I dreamt you gave birth to a girl last night, I woke up all confused this morning when I checked my phone and there was nothing there :rofl:


----------



## moggymay

did she have three legs? :rofl:


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> did she have three legs? :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## MamaBird

Morning Ladies!!

OK Moggy!: You need to bite your tongue!!:haha: I can't be next! I have too much left to do here still!! Someone that is closer to their 40 weeks needs to go next! Or YOU!! I hope little Moglet decides to come out soon!!

Lydia: Slept a little better last night hun. But was kept awake at 5:45am after a weird dream. I Also keep having these weird dreams lately...something is wrong with baby, weird procedures at the hospital...and this morning I was testing for Group B strep in my dream (In real life I am doing that on tuesday). :shrug:

Pip: Welcome back!! And yay for the last box! I think we are all on the last box now!!:happydance:

Hi everyone else! Hope you have a great day!! YAY for Ann's last work day!!!

xo


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Ooof would do my head in with anyone around moggy let alone the inlaws - I have gone on strike and am refusing to pander to peoples demands on us and bubs til we are settled ourselves.

Hello ladies! :flower: I am feeling wonderful thank you other than a little tired. We managed to keep him in his moses basket all night last night (apart from getting up for feeds obv) which was amazing - though I missed cuddling him in bed :dohh:

He is a little jaundiced at the moment, midwife is going to check him again tomorrow and see if we need to go to hosp for tests to check it is all okay.

DH is just loving being a dad I well up every time I see them together he is so good :cloud9:

Now where are these other babies! Moggy it is good she thinks they would induce if you wanted but as you say you have waited this long.....I hope it is not too much longer, will be so good when your swellings etc are gone and you have your two boys :hugs:

Are you all having BH then??? I don't think that I did - am sure I would remember lol :haha: Is everyone on leave now as well??? I can still remember getting my BFP how did we get here??????

Sprinkling AD on the thread, mmmmmmm :dust:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mrs Mils, Friday I will be celebrating will a whole day of NCT!! lol Then no doubt I will be sleeping. Can't believe tomorrow is my last day!! Whoo hoo! Ooh so the baby is engaged? At my last appointment little fishy was head down and quite low but not engaged. Does it feel any different?

Moggy I reckon Moglet will be here before next Thursday. Come on Moglet. I feel for you being swollen. My knees and hands are now hurting from being swollen. When I wake up in the morning I can't bend my fingers. It's pretty horrible.

:hi: Pip! Yey to you being on the last box!

:hi: Claire, P&F, Costgang and Dede!


----------



## moggymay

being engaged makes you waddle! Moglet been engaged for weeks, Mogster on the other hand didnt engage at all :shrug: Law unto themselves these babies!

Enjoy your last day, lil Fishy will be here soon too :wohoo:

:hi: all


----------



## Piperette

Morning ladies,

Finally read through all the pages to catch up. Have to admit I can't remember everything as there was quite a lot...

We moved on the planned weekend, but things just took a little longer than expected. Internet didn't take too long to be activated.

My last day at work was last Friday, so I am now officially on annual leave before going on maternity leave.

OH has put up the cot now and it is sooo cute. And we got the mattress you recommended, Moggy, from Mothercare. We went into the store on Saturday to have a look and feel at them and really liked the one for £150. And as they didn't have it in stock, they gave us 10% off and free delivery. :thumbup: And it already arrived yesterday.

We went to our last class last night and it was very informative again, subject was labour. Sorry if this is a stupid question and if it is too early for this, but I was wondering if Yas and Lia already had their birth stories up?

Brig, just to let you know that your AD's were sent last week. Sorry it took so long, but it was a bit tricky getting your address without the internet. But you should hopefully have them soon. :winkwink:

Some news from Costgang: She should have the internet back on Monday. She has been given her induction date, but I'll leave it to her to let you know when.

I think that's it for now. Have a lovely day everyone. We have done quite well unpacking boxes etc, but for some reason we are missing two items. So I will go on the hunt for them in a minute.


----------



## Piperette

Actually I do have another question: It obviously might not be applicable to all of you anymore, but we were hoping to do one of those belly casts. Has anyone heard of any good sets? :shrug:

I have seen this one, but I think there are lots of others around: https://www.johnlewis.com/230823378/Product.aspx


----------



## Jetters

Hi Pip!!! :friends:

I was going to recommend the JLbody cast kit... I never used it but my friend did and it's fabby :D also my birth story is in my siggie x


----------



## Piperette

Hi Yas,

How are you and little K? Glad you managed to get the hang of the breastfeeding.

Is the one your friend used the one in my link?

Still looking for the two items, but will read your birth story as soon as I have a little break from all the searching. Looking forward to it. ;)


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oooh glad the moves are going well!

I have just popped birth story up now - lenghty I'm afraid but wanted to try and remember everything.

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/385714-baby-dylan-here.html

Just popped on to get that up and say a quick HELLO! :flower:

Dylan had his heel prick this morning and didn't bat an eyelid and has also not really lost any weight about 30g I think she said so he is getting enough food hurray!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just a quick :hi: as just got back from my leaving 'do'. I got a lovely Tiffanys bracelet! Whooo hoo to maternity leave!

Off to read the birth stories now! xx


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

Pip welcome back!!

Ann: YAY for being done! For some reason I thought you were done yesterday? BUT YAY for today! lol

I have been so busy today it's the first time I log on...and to my surprise one of the September Stars had their baby! Crazy!! lol!

I can't wait to have time to read your birth stories P&F and Yas!

Anyway, have a goodnight ladies! 

xo


----------



## penguin77

Hello lovelies.... :flower:

It's been quiet here....:coffee:

Ann - Wow a Tiffany's bracelet...we need pics...well i do LOL
Enjoy your proper 1st day of leave...even though you have NCT. :thumbup:

Brig - You're supposed to b eresting...seems like you're overdoing it hun :winkwink:

Pip - Did you find your boxes or did the fairies take them :haha:

Lia - Will have a read of your birthstory after i post this. Sound Like you and the boys are gettign on well :hugs:

Moggy - Where are you...you ok hun??

Yas - No help on belly casts im afraid :shrug: How's the BF coming along? :hugs:

Costgang/Dede - :hi:

Nothing exciting going on over here.....Jac has his tantrums though...grinds me down some days...wednesday was auful...he even made me cry as we came out of Do It all he was so bad :blush: Other days he's ok though. On another note he's getting up later since ive tried to get him to bed later ...didnt work before but it seems to be working this week. So past few days has been between 6.40 and 7am....which is considered a lie-in :haha:

xx


----------



## moggymay

well done Jac giving Mummy a lie in!

Ok here thanks Claire, just getting more and more tired and determined to wait it out as long as i can, starting to feel for Mogster though as it must be hard for him with Mummy always tired and saying slow down/wait for Mummy when he still is all duracell bunny!

Slightly short fuse today as next door are having their windows replaced and for some reason the window fitters want to do ALL drilling etc in the sideway between our houses so all I seem to hear is drill and them swearing, Mogster isnt happy and although have asked them to move/quieten down/tone down the language but they dont give a stuff :nope: have been out with Mogster but just dont have the energy to stay out, OH coming home after lunch so if theyre still like it then :grr:

I feel like I have now been pregnant FOREVER! :cry: but the thought of that first cuddle with both my boys is like a carrot dangling in front of me keeping me going :happydance:


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone!

Lots to catch up on. Nice to have you back Pip! Hope you found the missing boxes! :shrug:

Ann - whoop whoop to being on mat leave! I hope you have a good time at NCT today, we've got a full day of it (mainly BF) on Sunday, DH is not looking forward to that!! Lovely of them to get you the bracelet - someone at your work has good taste!:thumbup:

Brig - make sure you take it easy!!!!!:sleep:

Lia - so glad that Dylan is doing well and obviously getting all the food he needs - well done you! I hope you're managing to get some napping in when he's sleeping. Will have a read of your birth story now.:flower:

Moggy - you poor thing, it must be the last straw when you're that pregnant/frustrated! :growlmad:In a way I hope they're still there when your OH gets home so he can go mad at them! (But hopefully they'll have a long lunchbreak and leave you in peace before then!).

Claire - great news on the lie-ins:thumbup:, but I hope the tantrums stop soon, hopefully the new baby will distract him from them when it arrives?

Yas - how are things going hun? I hope the expressing/BF is getting better, I haven't heard you say "Moo" on facebook in a while??!:haha:

Costgang - looking forward to having you back on!

Does anyone know how DeDe is getting on?

No news from me, we've been rearranging furniture this morning and I stupidly lifted the drawers out of a chest and now my back is agony:dohh:, so chilling out for a bit, then I'm off to meet a friend for afternoon tea - very sophisticated! Shopping tomorrow to get the final few bits that we need. Yesterday I managed to write our birth plan and also read all of the instructions to things like the steriliser/monitor/breast pump etc, so feeling a bit more prepared!


----------



## costgang

hi everyone, ive gatecrashed at the library, not had time to catch up yet, but i will, hugs to all of you:hugs:


----------



## Jetters

Hey!! Hope you're ok xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Ann a tiffanys bracelet you lucky thing!!!

Brig it scared me when Sept and Oct babies were arriving early too!!!

Moggy hope your DH sorted those builders how rude!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you don't have to wait much longer for your little moglet :hugs:

Lydia hope you had a nice afternoon tea - but don't be lifting heavy things crazy lady :haha:

Hello costgang!! And everyone else! Had a nice day today with the boys and looking forward to a quiet weekend. Popped in to a family wedding briefly last night and everyone is smitten with Dylan :cloud9:

Off for an early night - DH made me AD in a wine glass.............yum :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Have moved on to AD milkshake before bed to help with the heartburn - since bubs moved can lie flatter but the heartburn kicks in after the 2.30am pee, with AD milkshake before bed it kicks in around 5.30am - much more civilised!

Dylan and K are so adorable its amazing. Brig you are off the hook hon, lady on my old ttc thread has had her llittle girl early....you could still be next though...?


----------



## MrsMils

Mmmmm, AD milkshake... And it is actually medicinal this time Moggy! Brig - hopefully you'll be able to join us in the delights of AD soon!!


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

You are right...I probably should be taking it easy. I won't do much tomorrow. Promise!! Yesterday we finally finished getting all the bits and pieces we needed for the hospital bag and did groceries because today my mom and dad came over and she helped me make sheppard's pie, lasagna and spaghetti sauce for the freezer. That way after I give birth we'll have food ready to pop in the oven!

Then we sorted through the rest of the baby shower gifts, put all of Peyton's clothes, blankets, bibs etc away in her room. My change table is almost organized...we have wipes to last us a year it seems, 4 newborn diaper packs and 3 size 1 diaper packs. 
So the to-do list is slowly getting done!! thank goodness!

P.S. Can't WAIT to try AD!!! lol

xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: everyone! Will be on here a bit more next week but am going to try and take it easy this weekend and just get my head round the fact I will soon have a baby. I want to enjoy this weekend with my dh whilst I've got him to myself!

Love to all! xxx


----------



## Piperette

Morning ladies,

In an effort to get more organised and ready for LO's arrival, I have a few questions:

1. The MW mentioned that it is a good idea to put some plastic covers in your bed in case your waters break. Has anyone done this and if so, what have you used?

2. Where is the best place to get maternity towels from and which ones are best or no good at all? How many do I need?

3. If I buy some nursing vests as recommended earlier on the thread, do I also need some nursing bras? Or can I wait with the bras until the milk has come in and I know what size I need?

4. I keep reading about muslin squares. Where is the best place to get them from and how many do I need?

I think that's it for now, but I am sure there will be more questions later. :blush:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Morning Pip!

I just put covers on my mattress yesterday! Good timing. I got a pack of disposable mattress protector pads from mothercare. They are quite small so only cover patches of the bed if that makes sense? They are meant to be absorbent with a waterproof backing. I'm not 100% convinced but tbh they are much nicer to sleep on than plastic sheets.

I think my NCT lady said always night time are the best to use. I've got a mixture; some always and some proper maternity towels from tesco. I'll just see how they go. Apparently we need lots as we will bleed for 4-6 weeks post labour.

Not sure about the bra question.

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Piperette

F&C, the MW at our class told us only to use proper maternity towels in the beginning as always e.g. absorb too much and the MW can't see what is coming out. Sorry if TMI.


----------



## Piperette

Are these the ones you got, F&C?
https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...1/278-2310712-3923561?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=core


----------



## Piperette

Another question. Sorry I am full of them this morning. How can the MW tell if LO is engaged or not? Just from feeling your tummy or do they do an internal examination? When do the internals start?


----------



## Jetters

moggymay said:


> I feel like I have now been pregnant FOREVER! :cry: but the thought of that first cuddle with both my boys is like a carrot dangling in front of me keeping me going :happydance:

I honestly can't believe you're still pregnant!!! :hugs:


MrsMils- hope you find the NCT class on BFing useful today, I never got to have my BF class as K was early which I was really gutted about (I remember crying in labour that I couldn't have a baby because I hadn't had my BF class!!!!). I think it all would have been much easier if i'd had even a basic knowledge of BFing.

Claire- how do you think Jac will cope with new baby? Is he old enough to understand and get excited about it all yet?? 

Ann enjoy your time with the hubs, our last weekend before K arrived was really lovely cos we went out for lunch one day and dinner the next and did some mammoth shopping- i'm super glad we did now cos who knew it'd be our last 'just us' time!!! 

Lia hope you're ok, it's hard getting internet time isn't it!!! xxxx


----------



## Jetters

Piperette said:


> 1. The MW mentioned that it is a good idea to put some plastic covers in your bed in case your waters break. Has anyone done this and if so, what have you used?
> 
> 2. Where is the best place to get maternity towels from and which ones are best or no good at all? How many do I need?
> 
> 3. If I buy some nursing vests as recommended earlier on the thread, do I also need some nursing bras? Or can I wait with the bras until the milk has come in and I know what size I need?
> 
> 4. I keep reading about muslin squares. Where is the best place to get them from and how many do I need?

Hey Pip :hugs:
1. I didn't bother... my waters broke when I was watching tv anyway. But the bed mats are a good idea, you'll use them post birth anyway to save you staining your sheets so they're a good buy. I'd put them under your sheets before the baby in case your waters break, and then sleep on them over your sheets after baby- I ruined my reallllly expensive egyptian cotton white sheet the first night we were home :dohh: I had bed mats too but never thought to use them for that!

2. Definitely use maternity towels at first and not sanitary ones... they are softer on top and more padded and trust me, you'll want that padding down there ifkwim! It's like sitting on a nice cushion. Also if you've had stitches you deffo want mat towels. I used the Mothercare ones at first (the big 48 pack) then when they ran out I switched to Boots own brand maternity towels after seeing them recommended on here, and they were fab too- thinner than the mothercare ones and really soft. My bleeding which was SO heavy for two weeks has now pretty much stopped (like a super light period now) so i'm just wearing panty liners- at my NCT classes the teacher said the 4-6 weeks is OTT in her opinion, and the heavy bleeding which requires mat pads should be gone within a few weeks. Sorry for the tmi!

Oh and I recommend buying the mothercare sanity towel disposable bags... good to have in the bathroom to save OH from having to see anything he doesn't want to in the bin!! I put my pads in the bags then into the nappy bin with the nappies. Oooh and one other tip... buy some Natracare feminine wipes (Mothercare sell them)- they are SO much nicer to use down there after the baby when toilet roll can feel really harsh, they're organic cotton with no chemicals in so wont give you thrush or anything.

3. Definitely don't buy bras till your milk is in and settled! My boobs have gone monsterously huge and then back to small again and are now settled at 2 cup sizes bigger- they change so much even day to day for the first week or so, and so i'd just stick with the maternity vests which are super comfy for as long as you can, then go shopping for nursing bras. I lived in my vests for two weeks solid, I only wore a bra and top for the first time 3 days ago!

4. Muslin squares are the same from anywhere. I got mine from Mothercare. In my opinion they are like marmite- if you love them, you LOVE them and can never have too many!!! I've got 24 (12 patterned, 12 white) and they are all round the house and in constant use. I just use them for everything... K is a sickly baby anyway so they're used for burping but also he has them to lay on in his cot, buggy, moses basket, bouncy chair, changing table.. much easier to bung one of them in the wash than change all the sheets!!!



Oops that was a mammoth reply, hope it helps! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks for the info re sanitary towels! Thank goodness I bought some proper ones before our tutor told us about always! I've packed 2 packs of the tesco ones in my hospital bags but no doubt will run out really quickly.

Thanks Yas about the tip re the bed mats. Yep Pip, they are the ones I bought. I expected them to be like bed sheets but they are literally mats. Mine are currently under my sheets but it's good to know I can use them after labour as well as they come in packs of five.

Pip, how funny, our minds must be linked or something as I asked my dh the exact same question about the baby's head engaging this morning! I would be interested to know too. Tbh I have no idea how the mw knows what is what anyway. She told me she tries to feel the spine but I can't feel any bones just lumps.

Thanks Yas re my dh. We had a lovely time yesterday. I got all dressed up and felt a million dollars and he kept complementing me which made me feel so loved!! The sun is out today so when he gets back from his run we can just relax together in the garden. Maybe get the paddling pool out to stick my feet in and maybe have a BBQ!

How you feeling at the moment Moggy? Are things manageable? 

Hope Lia is doing well.

:hi: Claire, Mrsmils, Costgang, Brigitte and Dede!!


----------



## moggymay

Piperette said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> In an effort to get more organised and ready for LO's arrival, I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. The MW mentioned that it is a good idea to put some plastic covers in your bed in case your waters break. Has anyone done this and if so, what have you used?
> 
> We used pampers bed mats - less crackly than a shower curtain IMO
> 
> 2. Where is the best place to get maternity towels from and which ones are best or no good at all? How many do I need?
> 
> For these you need lots! Before the birth in case of waters going we have the always envive that are on offer everywhere at the moment, for after the birth have 2xpack of 10 boots maternity towels - the slim line ones cos I found the bigger ones like nappies last time, after they run out I am going onto nighttime sanitary towels - you choose which you prefer...Get plenty though!
> 
> 3. If I buy some nursing vests as recommended earlier on the thread, do I also need some nursing bras? Or can I wait with the bras until the milk has come in and I know what size I need?
> 
> I would get measured for a nursing bra at 38 weeks just in case then again after bubs is here and you milk comes in, you never know what wil happen so best to have one before in case....I had two bras last time as they came in a two pack and then used vests, after milk came in and setled I found my size still fluctuated - but - you do find new debranded mothercare bras on ebay so worth keeping an eye out - the vests you just buy your normal size (get one in the next size up as it is comfier early on to have the looser fit around the under bust. Mothercare do my fave nursing vests cos they wash SO well!
> 
> 4. I keep reading about muslin squares. Where is the best place to get them from and how many do I need?
> 
> I got mine on ebay, theyre junior joy ones and I bought a dozen white with Mogster and this time we bought a dozen blue - will find a link for you...
> 
> I think that's it for now, but I am sure there will be more questions later. :blush:


Any more questions ask away as I have nowt to do whilst waiting and waiting and waiting :coffee:


----------



## moggymay

Muslin squares: https://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&...=junior+joy+muslin+&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Bed Mats: https://www.mothercare.com/Pampers-...1/277-7516361-2282132?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=core

Maternity pads: https://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Ultra-Slim-Maternity-Pads-12-Pack_21513/

https://www.boots.com/webapp/wcs/st...Type=2&searchTerm=always+envive&newDepSearch=

https://www.boots.com/en/Always-Maxi-Night-Towels-12-pack_870542/

Ooh and pop to local pound shop for a box of nappy sacks - usually about 250bags for £1, theyre fab for disposing of the pads afterwards!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Pip - I didn't get plastic covers but had planned to!

Mat towels - at least 30 - I had a bloody show and was leaking a lot of that before labour even so I did use my first three packs of 10 - I used boots and have just moved onto tescos now, all of which are fine. The hospital gave me some but they weren't sticky. Now starting to tail off a little so may get away with moving to pantyliners.

Muslin squares - cheapest I have found is tesco, white ones pack of 6 for something like £3.

Engagement I think is from feeling tummy / pelvic area - I didn't have any internals until I went in to get started.

Bra's - my maternity bra's were from m&s so had feeding straps anyway - just bought some vests from mothercare and planning on using those til I figure out my boob size.

Ann - you do right enjoying time with the hubs, I am glad I managed to first.

Yas - I keep sneaking on but staring at him out of the corner of my eye missing him :haha:

Hello moggy and everyone - hope you are having a nice weekend. Bobbed to mothercare this morning and got my vests so now ready to take on the world with less boob leakage - DH keeps calling me Daisy the cow....:dohh:


----------



## Piperette

We had a delivery yesterday and because I am so excited, I will fill you in what I have been up to this afternoon...
 



Attached Files:







P8080131.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 2









P8080133.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 3









P8080136.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 2









P8080140.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jetters

Oooh buggy arrival- very exciting!!! :D


----------



## Fish&Chips

ooooh I'm in love! It's gorgeous!


----------



## moggymay

Im thinking playing with buggy and resting your tootsies in red/blue socks!

I love the wheels, same as Nik has I believe - excellent taste :thumbup:


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> Im thinking playing with buggy and resting your tootsies in red/blue socks!
> 
> I love the wheels, same as Nik has I believe - excellent taste :thumbup:

They are actually OH's wee tootsies in his Superman socks. :)


----------



## Piperette

Bump progression and a close up of week 36. :flower:

How is everyone else's bump progressing? Haven't seen any bump pics from you apart from Moggy's for ages. :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







Weeks 10-36.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3









36 Weeks.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## moggymay

could scare you all with a 41 week bump!


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> could scare you all with a 41 week bump!

I'm sure you look great. Let's see it. :winkwink:


----------



## moggymay

:nope: the stretchies have kicked in :oops:


----------



## Piperette

They have for me too over the last two weeks. :cry:


----------



## moggymay

mine didnt til I hit 40 weeks though and i never got them last time so gutted is an understatement! :cry:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Love love LOVE the pram!

As for stretchies.................mine are so hideous now my tum is shrinking back......but every time I look at them I think I would have them all over my body if I had to for Dylan - so soppy :haha:

Have put some piccies on FB of little man :thumbup:

MOGLET! Where are you my love come and meet your family! :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

I wish he would, think he is being a bugger though and waiting for the in-laws to return O/S :oops:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> I wish he would, think he is being a bugger though and waiting for the in-laws to return O/S :oops:

:rofl:


----------



## MamaBird

Hi ladies!!

Wow! thanks for all the info Moggy, Lia and Yas!! Those answered some of the questions I had as well! I took Yas' advice a couple weeks ago and ordered an nursing tank (vest). It came in on Thursday and I LOVE it! I am planning on wearing it for a week or so until I can get out and buy nursing bras that will fit.

As for stretchies, I'm over it. I started having them when I was only about 7-8 weeks along. I guess my skin isn't very stretchy?:shrug: Here is my latest bump pic at 36 weeks.https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/36Weeks_2.jpg

So DH and I did my belly cast last night and today our friend (and the baby's godmother) did our pregnancy photos. I haven't edited them yet but I will post pictures as soon as I do.

I am in LOVE with your babies...they are so adorable! I keep flipping through K and Dylan's pictures and I can't quite get over that I have a little bundle like that inside me!!:cloud9:

Oh...and MOGLET! It's time to come out!! :hugs:

xo


----------



## Jetters

Brig your tummy looks *exactly* like mine, that's so weird, our stretchies are exactly the same too!! Now I have a jelly belly and the stretchies are already turning white and much less noticeable :) 


Today is K's due date- how weird is that! 
I spent 8 months anxiously counting down to today... and i've got a three week old baby in my arms already :cloud9:


----------



## moggymay

how goes it with K, did you sort the feeding/posseting out?

:hi: K hope you are looking after Mummy :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've just found some on my bum. :(

Here's the latest, taken this weekend at 36 + 2 ...

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/Bump/IMG_4379.jpg
https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/Bump/IMG_4380.jpg

I'm not at work!!! Whoo hoo!!!! xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh Pip, I asked about how the mw knows if the head is engaged and apparently they feel for his/her head down below and if they can wiggle it, the LO isn't engaged. xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Brigitte, your bump has definitely dropped. 

I'm going to spend another week trying to keep LO in but then I'm going to start the eviction process. x


----------



## moggymay

you could be next then!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Lovely bumps!!!

Funny thing is Dylan was lay across my tummy last night and we can't figure out how he fitted in there :rofl:


----------



## MrsMils

Morning everyone!

Ann - awesome bump! Glad you're enjoying that start of mat leave! Yes - thats what my midwife does, she hasn't been able to wiggle it for about 5 weeks now! I'm sort of waddling too, but can still cross my legs etc? LO switched to have its back/bum on my left side yesterday, it was really uncomfortable when it moved, but now bizarre to have hiccups on the other side. I'm not sure if they're supposed to do that when they're engaged? I'm starting eviction process tomorrow I think - DH will be forced to do the deed with me!! :haha:

Moggy - I cannot believe Moglet isn't here yet?! When do the in-laws go back?

I too am adoring the gorgeous babies - Lia and Yas, you're so lucky!:happydance:

Pip - love the icandy, it looks fab in those colours, mine seems so boring in comparison!

Claire - full term tomorrow for us - woohoo!!!

Brig - can't wait to see the piccies!! My sister is taking some of me on Thursday, I've got several mozzy bites on my belly, so I might have her airbrush those!!:blush: (If I spot any stretch marks I might make her take those out also :haha:).


----------



## moggymay

thurs lunchtime....MW later so will update properly then...:hugs: all


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> in-laws depart thursday - think in early hours....

:happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mrsmils, I was wondering about starting the process at 37 weeks but was a bit worried it was too early. I'm guessing as Yas gave birth to such a perfect little boy at that time that it's not too early at all. Maybe I'll start on Thursday then!

Oh Moggy, I think you might be right. Even if you go in to labour today, by the time you are up for visitors they may only get a day of two of seeing Moglet. Naughty in-laws. They've spent all their time using up your free time before the baby comes and then b*gger off when you want them around! Can they not change their plans if he's not here soon?

Lia, we saw some new borns yesterday and I've no idea how they fitted in a tummy. My LO must be so cramped in there!

Moggy, I now reckon that because we and others are sure he'll be early, he'll actually be late! I'm taking it easy now to try and keep him in and was planning on walking etc again when it's safe but I bet it won't actually make any difference!!! lol

xxx


----------



## MrsMils

moggymay said:


> in-laws depart thursday - think in early hours....

Woohoo - Moglet will be here in 3 sleeps then!!! :haha:


----------



## MrsMils

I just know I'm going to be late, guaranteed! But I figure I'm getting so frustrated that if I start now then it'll keep my mind occupied! I'm planning on as much walking as poss, but my pelvis was so sore after yesterday's waddle that I'm not sure whether I'm going to be up for it.

I was up for the loo 10 times last night.....


----------



## Fish&Chips

10 times?! Yikes. I generally am up only once but then can't get back to sleep.


----------



## MrsMils

It makes me so irritated - I feel like I'm desperate to go, then don't have much in my bladder at all - I think its because the baby is squishing my bladder so much that its just tiny now! When I wake at about 4/5am I can't get back to sleep so tend to read for a while.


----------



## moggymay

Im kind of over it all now, spend days tired and swollen but have in my mind that soon will get a magical etch on your heart moment of that first cuddle with Moglet and Mogster (kind of looking forward to the Mogster, Moglet and mog cuddle too but that will be once am home!)

Looks promising for later this week, Mogster keeps saying thursday still so....:shrug:

If any of you have your little ones now they will be ok, Mogster was a 35 weeker and he was fine - no SCBU/NICU etc just 5 days in hospital cos he had to learn to BF before they would release us, even then it took time to establish once we were home but he was fine and now is a strapping 3 year old - OMG! Where did the time go?

Im finding at night i wake about 2.30 and 5.30 then struggle to doze off again, difficult for OH as he has to sleep next to me but guess thats one of the perks of pregnancy for him - at least he can lie on his tummy or back to sleep :dohh:

Im off to check my washing on the line as have lunch to make for Mogster and I next then we have MW this PM - in-laws asked what time appt was and then said theyd be around about 20mins after it! OH tactfully pointed out it might not run to time as usually it doesnt and that it might be better to come a little later :dohh: Be interesting if MW decides she might pop around after clinic though as its a new one today and she has to do get to know us at some point - in-laws might have to wait til tomorrow....

One real bonus in all this saga though is that Mogster now understands who they are! Its been tough having them here whilst I am so huge with bump etc but that is the one good thing to come of it all, just wish they could have been here for his birthday - would have made difference to us if not to him. Not long now for any of it to come to a conclusion of some kind....

MW later and then in-laws so will try to update after Mogster goes to bed....anyon heard from Claire?


----------



## Fish&Chips

No not for a while, hope she's ok.

I think you are such a trouper Moggy. I would have thrown a hissy fit by now having my in-laws over every day when you are meant to be relaxing and preparing, but at least Mogster now knows who they are.

xxx


----------



## penguin77

Hi....:flower:

I'm here and im ok.....sorry if i got you worried. :hugs:

Been sort of busy..not sure what wiht half the time though :dohh:

Went to the zoo with Jac and hubby yesterday..our last family trip as a family of 3! Zoo isnt too big so it was fine.....had a really good time and Jac loved the animals...think he loved other kids more as he wanted to follow every little person around :haha:
Can't believe am 37 weeks tomorrow...feel so much fitter than last time...i suppose i have Jac to thank for that. The sleeping is getting harder though as i wake around 4-5 times a night at least now.....more so beacuse i need to move position rather than pee :blush:

Moggy - You ok hun...cant believe you've made 41 weeks...surely you'll get induced this week if moglet is still claiming squaters rights? LOL How did MW go :hugs:

Lydia - Wow...10 times...i'm mostly 2 now but i do wake up anyway as i'm uncomfortable ...so i feel your pain hun :hugs: Can believ we're 37 weeks tomorrow.. :happydance:

Ann - LOvely bump ...... dont worry about the stretchies...just think they're worth it...and you wont see the ones on your bum unless you activelly look for them LOL

Pip - Love the icandy...so jealous :cloud9:

Brig - Lovely bump hun...cant wait to see your pics :hugs:

Lia/Yas - Hi ladies :hugs:

xx


----------



## costgang

hi everyone, net is back on at home:happydance: had scan today, estimate is 6lb 6oz, so not to big, got my date for 24 aug, 2 weeks tomorrow, cant remember if i said that already:dohh: congrats pinknfluffy:hugs:, sorry im a bit late


----------



## Piperette

:hi: costgang, nice to have you back. You told me your induction date, but I left it for you to tell the other ladies. Didn't want to steal your thunder. ;)


----------



## MrsMils

Hi Costgang! Nice to have you back! Glad scan went well and you got your date - how exciting!!

Claire - glad you're ok hun. Zoo sounds fab! Glad you're feeling good too - may that continue! Yup - 10 times, its usually between 6 and 8, driving me absolutely crazy! Fortunately I can usually go to the loo and stay half asleep, so can drift off, but it seems that once I get past a certain time thats it - wide awake!!

Moggy - I bet the thought of those cuddles are keeping you going!!!


----------



## Piperette

Not had a great night myself, so I feel for you ladies, who didn't either. For me it was the rib pain and despite my lovely pillow, it was impossible to get comfortable. It kept appearing when I lay on my left, right and back...

As for wee breaks: I need to go about hourly until about 3am and after that I am usually okay until the morning.


----------



## Piperette

I know some of you have already posted their birth plans weeks ago, but if anyone else fancies posting theirs, it would be great as I am hoping to make a start on mine later today and need some inspiration. :winkwink:


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

Welcome back costgang!!

Claire, happy to hear all is well!! 

Just came on to say a quick hello! DH is off today so we are spending the day at my parents. Also, just wanted to let you know Lydia that I am off to the post office with your Kool-Aid!! lol Hope it doesn't take to long to get to the UK!

hope you ladies have a nice day!

P.S. Yay for Mat leave Ann!!]

xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow 2 weeks Costgang?! It's all feeling so real now! x


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Any news from MW hun?? :hugs:

Costgang - Welcome back :hugs:...you beat me by 2 days...but im getting a section on the 26th though...well unless things happen early.

Lydia - 6-8 times would send me loopy...i really feel for you. I generally get up to pee about 2 times mostly.....which is a lot better than with Jac. But i think i'm more concious of walking him up when it reaches a certain am time so try not to think about it iykwim :hugs:

Pip - I think we reach a certain stage and comfortable isnt a part of a preggy ladies life :shrug: Especially when it comes to bed time.....luckily i sleep pretty well most nights even though i wake up a few times. I think it's chasing a toddler all day that does it :wacko:

Brig - Hope you have a nice day with your parents....and you get pampered :thumbup:

xx


----------



## costgang

we couldve had any day that week, but 24th is a month before my bday:thumbup: iove not been comfortable for a long time,and in the new house our room is on the middle with no toilet, so i have to either go up or down, takes me ages to get there


----------



## penguin77

I didnt get a choice...just given a date.....if i had i would have gone for 23rd as it's my b'day as it would have made mine more special.....you never know this LO might have other plans LOL :winkwink:

xx


----------



## Jetters

Moggy's new little man is here everyone!!! He arrived last night weighing a whopping 10lb 2oz :happydance: will let Moggy tell you his name herself, and will keep you all updated when I know more xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Sooooooooooooooo happy, I just did a little dance with Dylan.

Well done moggy!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

Jetters said:


> Moggy's new little man is here everyone!!! He arrived last night weighing a whopping 10lb 2oz :happydance: will let Moggy tell you his name herself, and will keep you all updated when I know more xxx

Wow, that was unexpected. I don't mean unexpected as such 'cause she was overdue, but no post that she might be in labour or anything.

Well done, Moggy. :happydance: You enjoy the time with your little one now and finally get that big cuddle with Mogster and Moglet you have been so looking forward to. :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

You beat me to it yas.. Couldnt get signal to post from clinic this morning. Huge congrats mogs and family ... Big hugs xxxxxx:happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just woken up and turned my phone on and get the text!!!!! WHOOOO HOOOO!!!! I'm so happy for Moggy!!! Congrats lovely lady! xx


----------



## Piperette

Claire, you need to update the first post. :winkwink:

I was wondering if you could put in the EDD and the actual date to give us an idea of who was early, on time, late...just a thought. :winkwink:


----------



## MrsMils

Woo hoo!!! Congratulations Moggy!! Thats brilliant news! Wowee - thats a lot bigger than the last time! I hope they're all doing well and she's enjoying those much longed for cuddles. Can't wait for more details and pics!!! xxx


----------



## MamaBird

YAY Moggy and Moglet!!!!
And I agree with Pip!! No sign of contractions, waters breaking and all of a sudden this morning Moglet is here!!!

xo


----------



## costgang

congrats moggy:hugs:


----------



## Piperette

Afternoon ladies,

MW appointment yesterday. Went well although I did get the impression from the MW that she thinks LO might be a bit earlier than his due date. He is measuring 39cm, but she thinks that could also be due to the fact that his bottom is sticking out. :) Heartbeat, BP and urine were fine, next appointment is in two weeks.

Went shopping today for some bits that we still needed, got the Bed mats, Mat towels, Nursing vest, Feminine wipes, nightie and pyjamas.

Since noone has replied to the birth plan question, does that mean that noone has written one yet?


----------



## penguin77

Hi...... :flower:

it's quiet in here these days :coffee: hope you're all ok?

Moggy - Hope you and the moggy's are doign ok with the new little man in your life....check in when you cna and dont forget photos :winkwink:

Brig - Love the avatar bump pic :thumbup:

Yas - Glad to hear K is putting on weight nicely and booby juice is doing the job :thumbup:

Ann/Pip/Lydia/Costgang - :hugs:

Had last MW apptmt yesterday...all was good...so next apptmt will be my pre-op day before csection. The day started off good but ended being $hit.
All down to work...cant be bothered going to details as it'll get me down and upset again...but basically advertising a job that should be mine but putting me in a position that i cnat apply for it.....job opened friday and closed yesterday...has to be full time and need the successful applicant to travel to the US in 3 weeks time :dohh: So the job has basically been given to someone else in the US site which is virtually closing down (as transfer of manufacture has moved to our site)....to basically keep him in a job especially as the dept manager came over from the US and is one of his closest friends. Am sorry for his situation but i am the best person for the job but because of a being on leave and all that [email protected] is how it turns out. :growlmad: So pissed off...but have decided to forget about it after this rant so i can focus on the familly....
Rant over.... 

xxx


----------



## Piperette

Claire, sorry to hear about your stupid work still giving you a headache although you are not even there at the moment. :hugs: Can you not see someone regarding this issue as it looks like discrimination to me if you are the best person for the job, but it wasn't advertised when you were there and is worded in such a way that it leaves you out? Maybe something to think about. Maybe MrsMils can help a little?


----------



## Piperette

Gorgeous bump pic, Brig. Sorry if this sounds dim, but how did you do that? I mean the pic is black and white, but the ribbon isn't? :shrug:


----------



## penguin77

Piperette said:


> Since noone has replied to the birth plan question, does that mean that noone has written one yet?

Hey hun......

I'm having a csection so i dont have one....so not much use. I did a very basic one with Jac....am glad cos nobody took any notice of it really (my MW or hospital MW - I did it more so that hubby knew the basics in case i was out of it).

This is what mine had (i think LOL)

Birth Partners - Hubby only
Pain relief - Gas & Air, and Diamporphine. Would also consider Epidural.
Cord Cutting - To be cut by Midwife
BF or FF - Baby to be Formula Fed
Vitamin K - Oraly

And that was pretty much it...i wouldnt go too indepth or definite on certain things as i think you need to keep an open mind...especially when it comes to pain relief.

Sorry i wasnt much help :hugs:

xx


----------



## MamaBird

Sorry Pip I must have missed your question about the birth plan!? :-(
I wrote mine last week and I'd be happy to share if you like.
Also, I edited my bump pic with photoshop. I have been editing pictures for the last couple of years and that's one of my fav. things to do. If there is a pic you'd like edited I'd gladly do it for you! :flower:

Claire: Sorry to hear that your job is stressing you out. :-( I think it's a good plan to just shut them out of your mind and focus on family!:thumbup:

So yesterday I hardly got up off the couch. I watch TV...edited some bump pictures that my friend took on sunday. Still lots more to edit, but doing a few each day. I have been so tired lately...weird dreams at night then I can't get back to sleep. again this morning I was up at 5:30 am and never got back to sleep. And I told a friend I's meet her and her two little boys at a play group so I could see what it was all about. Now I just got back and I am in such need of a nap!

Can't wait to hear an update on Moggy and Moglet!!

Hope all you ladies are having a good day. It is pretty quiet lately!

xo


----------



## Piperette

What's your view on Vitamin K, ladies? Orally or by injection and why?


----------



## MamaBird

Hmmm...that's one thing I didn't include in my plan. I don't really know much about it...Maybe it's time I read up on it?


----------



## Piperette

Brig, it would be great if I could have a peek at your birth plan. I took this as a template and changed it according to my needs: https://www.hippbabyclub.co.uk/cms_images/DHSpdf_00000004.pdf

I might take you up on your offer with the pics. ;) We do have Photoshop too, but I am just not very good at it. :blush:


----------



## MamaBird

Sure Pip!
I will PM you and attach a copy of my Birth Plan! 
and let me know if you want a couple of edits!

xo


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone! 

Been off visiting family today and had a day out yesterday - 3 meals out - lucky me!!!

Claire - thats really crappy. It does sound like you may have a bit of a discriminatory case, they should have been VERY careful because you're on mat leave. Did they contact you about the job or did you find out about it through colleagues? The criteria that they have given means that you cannot apply (the main one being the travel in 3 weeks time), but the full-time aspect shouldn't have ruled you out, you should be able to be given the opportunity. It sounds very much like they are trying to be a bit clever and not make it open to you. I would give ACAS (government funded employment helpline for employers and employees) a quick call on their helpline, its free - 08457 47 47 47, they are really good at dealing with queries and will give you an idea as to whether your company can get away with what they're trying to do.

Pip - We're still doing our birth plan, I'll e-mail it to you when its done, but the main things that I've put down are that I want to be handed the baby for skin to skin (unless health reasons dictate otherwise), and that I don't want pethedine - I'd rather go straight for an epidural if I need more pain relief following gas and air.

Brig - the pics are gorgeous! 

Has anyone had any more news from Moggy - do we know if she's home yet? I hope everything is well with Moglet.

Right - off to NCT now, see you guys later x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Nope we haven't done a birth plan yet either.

Claire, that really sucks about the job. Very unfair.

Brigitte, I'm loving the new photos!!

:hi: to everyone else! xx


----------



## Jetters

I've already posted my birth plan, did you see it?
I actually never took it in the end as I hadn't printed it out! But I told my midwife what I wanted and she wrote it down and followed it all.

I went for oral vit K as there was reports of a tiny chance of problems from the injection if I remember rightly..


----------



## penguin77

Thanks for your support...means a lot to me Ann/Brig/Pip :hugs:

Pip - Vit K....oral is in 2 doses (3 if you BF) and vaccine wise i think is a one off - there are controvertial views on both...but isnt there with everything :wacko:. I decided with oral for Jac as i felt he would be subjected to so many other vaccines down the line that it would be nice not to have one as a newborn :shrug: ...and i would have felt cruel iykwim....Jac was fine with the oral stuff so doing the same for #2. 

Lydia - I thought i might have had somethign too... but i looked on the net last night and from what i can find it seems that private sector seem to be able to do what they want. I was contacted by my line manager yesterday....(work colleague told me on Monday :shrug:)...he did say they would give me a few days extension if i wanted to apply...so that would cover their ar$$es on that....but how the hell can i make a decision to go back full time now when i havent had #2 yet ( as i said it would have been something i would have considered)......i mentioned the travel to him and timing and all he said was that if i applied that i had to mention it in the covering letter :shrug:
After talking to hubby last night and getting all upset about it i decided that i wanst going to apply (Line manager called today and i confirmed this)....what's the point if the Senior manager wants his mate instead....deep down i would prefer part time anyway.....and i really dont want the stress and grief to be honest...in applying now and when i go back. It's spurred me on to think more seriously about going back to study full time in a few years time when Jac and #2 are around 3-5 yrs old. Its somethign i have talked about. Fed up with the place now :cry:
Sorry to have gone on and on.....will see how i feel tomorrow...i might still call the help line to see what they say....
The only thing is...dont know if i have the energy to fight this...especially as i will still be sorting out ex-husband financial stuff for the foreseable too....hmmmm


----------



## Piperette

Yas, I did find your birth plan when searching back for it. Thanks. I seem to remember reading something about a risk with the injection too.


----------



## Piperette

Piperette said:


> Afternoon ladies,
> 
> MW appointment yesterday. Went well although I did get the impression from the MW that she thinks LO might be a bit earlier than his due date. He is measuring 39cm, but she thinks that could also be due to the fact that his bottom is sticking out. :) Heartbeat, BP and urine were fine, next appointment is in two weeks.

Completely forgot to mention that she also said that LO is fully engaged and in a perfect position for birth as he is anterior. :happydance:


----------



## Piperette

I'm debating whether to get cream or yellow muslin squares. Just can't decide. Am wondering if the cream ones can be washed hotter than the yellow ones? Argh, I just don't know. :shrug:


----------



## penguin77

Piperette said:


> I'm debating whether to get cream or yellow muslin squares. Just can't decide. Am wondering if the cream ones can be washed hotter than the yellow ones? Argh, I just don't know. :shrug:

Go for yellow...they look much nicer once they've been used. I got the 12pk white ones with Jac- muct say they are a godsend but they do look a bit yucky now...so i have so more in yellow and they're much nicer :thumbup:


xx


----------



## costgang

ive not got a birth plan, was too quick with the orhers to follow them,lol, vit k, all of mine had injectiona nd they were all fine, gonna have another go a bf,but its not the end of the world if it doesnt work, and prob gonna stay in for 2 nights,need a break from my lot,lol


----------



## Piperette

How is the new house, costgang?


----------



## costgang

:thumbup: its great thanks pip. how did your move go? never again. i say that every time:haha: the stairs are a killer though. 12 more sleeps:happydance:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hi ladies :flower:

Birth plan - I didn't have one, I just made sure DH knew my opinions on things so he could enforce it lol.

Brig - love your bump pics, absolutely lovely!

Not heard from moggy she must be enjoying lots of cuddles with her boys!

Happy full term ladies spotted on facebook - more babies please!!!!!!!

AFM we are doing okay, bubs was really good today we had a family photoshoot it was something we got for MILs 50th and had to postpone as Dylan arrived early - and so he could be on the pictures in the end which was lovely!

Have stuck a couple on here but going to bob a load on facebook at some point too :thumbup:

BF going well, been invited to a BF support group on Weds which sounds good too.

DH back to work tomorrow so should get on here a little bit more perhaps (or less as it may be if it's just me and Dylan :haha:). Really looking forward to arrival of more babas!!!!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Forgot the pics! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 158.3 KB
Views: 5









2.jpg
File size: 107.5 KB
Views: 5









3.jpg
File size: 196.7 KB
Views: 6









Lashd1.jpg
File size: 154 KB
Views: 8









little dyl.JPG
File size: 183.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MamaBird

Awwwe! Lia...fantastic pics!! What a perfect little family!!

xo


----------



## Jetters

Ahhhh LIA! I LOVE them!!! :cloud9: what a bloody gorgeous family you are xxx


Anyone heard from Moggy? Don't wanna bug her while she's getting settled in but can't stop thinking and worrying about her! She updated me a few days ago- Moglet had shoulder dsypraxia so a scary birth but said all was ok.


----------



## Piperette

Gorgeous pics, Lia.

Hope Moggy is okay.

Everyone else :hi:


----------



## moggymay

Im here, just getting settled into BFing and believe me very different to establish it with Moglet thanit was with Mogster as we came home after five days with Mogster - he was born at lunchtime thursday and we came home tuesday afternoon, with Moglet he was born Monday evening and home tuesday lunchtime so much quicker release and the milk is due in later tonight....

Basically I was just composing reply to MrsM re the in-laws when mogster called me to say he needed a poo! Went into kitchen to find him sat on potty and as I bent down to him pop my waters went! Cleaned him up, rang hubby then stood up and reached for kitchen roll to clean floor :dohh: Went to loo and lost more waters plus plug, called my Mum to get her to come over for Mogster and then took him to friend over the road who watched him til my Mum came, called delivery suite but engaged :shrug: Came back home and grabbed clean bottom half of clothes etc then OH gt home, another change of clothes and we were off to hospital - in-laws arrived for Mogster but he wanted to stay over the road :oops: My mum got him about 2 hours later and she left this afternoon :cry:

Once at hospital had first contraction in the car park as OH dropped me off and went to park, got up to delivery and gave in my notes - left lovely trail of waters for the cleaners :haha: they took me to room, the checked me over and then we set up for antibiotics. Started off with just breathing and rocking etc, quick chat re birth plan - no cutting, prefer natural and avoid bbq tongs/sink plunger, OH to cut cord, happy for injection to pass placenta, few folk as possible and would like stitches by MW who did Mogsters if poss....

Shift change at 7pm and couple hours in we were 4cm, new shift brought Moglet Mogsters MW! :happydance: Gas and air came out and we got down to business, next exam was 8cm then rapidly got to fully dilated and ready to push, all going well but painful as he was big, head was coming out but not fully as big boy, head emerged then they called code blue, pushed on my bump and told me push and OH to be quiet and out he popped - silence....:cry:

On to recusitaire and towel rubs/few breaths and his screaming kicked in, all fine just bit traumatic for him and I - 10lb 2oz at ten to ten he had suffered slight shoulder distocia during birth. No after effects just extra check with paeds after few hours, I got tea n toast then shower then off to ward.:thumbup:

Next morning all good but knackered as hospitals are busy places to try to rest :growlmad:so requested to go home...they agreed at lunchtime but had to wait til afternoon visiting to actually leave.:coffee:Mogster came to get his little brother and was very proud walking out helping carry the carseat. We were home about 24 hiours after we left and all settling in nicely.:cloud9:

Sorry not to reply to all texts etc have had one little man either side and it is fabulous, need to sort some kind of routine yet but it will come.

Thanks for all the well wishes, am reading as much as I can but harder to post as baby in one hand....

Glad youre all well....who will be next?

:hug::hugs::flower:


----------



## moggymay

lovely pics :thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Those pics are amazing Lia!!! Glad the BF is going well. 

Oh Moggy it's so good to hear from you and your birth story! You did well girl. Are there any photos? Take as much rest as possible and I look forward to seeing how you are getting on when you're ready. Lots of love! x


----------



## MamaBird

So good to hear from you Moggy!!! Take your time! We will all be here once you have a routine! Can't wait to see pictures!

xo


----------



## moggymay

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=106896&d=1281442703


----------



## Piperette

Good to see you, Moggy and to hear that all is well. :hugs:


----------



## MamaBird

Oh my Gosh!!!! what a precious little man!!!
BTW...did I miss his name!?! Or was it not posted yet!?

xo


----------



## Piperette

He is adorable, Moggy. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMils

Lia - awesome pics - what a beautiful family!!!

Moggy - its so good to hear from you! I'm so pleased you're home and settling in with both of your boys - I'm sure that first cuddle with them both lived up to expectations! Moglet is just gorgeous, thanks for posting the pic. Enjoy these first few days with them, it must be so wonderful to have two gorgeous little boys!

Hi everyone else!! I hope you're all well. 

I've managed to put the car-seat on the buggy the worng way around and have got it stuck on the adapters (which come off the buggy, but I can't get them off the car seat), oops. Hoping when DH comes home he'll be able to use brute force to fix it?! I think I also have managed to sprain/strain something in my wrist, its been so sore all day, grr.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Awww moggy thank you for sharing pic and birth story - well done you hun :flower: what a gorgeous little man :cloud9:


----------



## Fish&Chips

He's beautiful moggy! :hi: little Moglet!!x


----------



## penguin77

Hi Ann/Brig/Yas/Pip/Costgang :hi:

Lia - Love the pics hun...they are fab :thumbup:

Moggy - Glad to hear you're all doing well. Your little man is gorgeous :cloud9: Don't know if you want to post his name as Yas didnt want to take your thunder.......if she hadnt posted the annoucement before me i probaly would have done :haha:

Lydia - oh dear :dohh: I'm sure hubby can sort it for you...if you managed to get them on surely you cna get them off. If brute force is needed make sure the adaptors break and not the carseat...cheaper to replace :winkwink: but it shouldnt come to that.....

xxx


----------



## MrsMils

penguin77 said:


> Lydia - oh dear :dohh: I'm sure hubby can sort it for you...if you managed to get them on surely you cna get them off. If brute force is needed make sure the adaptors break and not the carseat...cheaper to replace :winkwink: but it shouldnt come to that.....
> 
> xxx

Have done a google and it wasn't stuck, I was just pressing the wrong button :dohh: DH had put a 'summer cover' on the car seat and was covering the buttons up - no brute force needed - phew! :thumbup:


----------



## penguin77

MrsMils said:


> penguin77 said:
> 
> 
> Lydia - oh dear :dohh: I'm sure hubby can sort it for you...if you managed to get them on surely you cna get them off. If brute force is needed make sure the adaptors break and not the carseat...cheaper to replace :winkwink: but it shouldnt come to that.....
> 
> xxx
> 
> Have done a google and it wasn't stuck, I was just pressing the wrong button :dohh: DH had put a 'summer cover' on the car seat and was covering the buttons up - no brute force needed - phew! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Damn preggy brain :rofl::rofl: 
Glad you got it sorted and no damage was done :hugs:

xx


----------



## MrsMils

penguin77 said:


> MrsMils said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> penguin77 said:
> 
> 
> Lydia - oh dear :dohh: I'm sure hubby can sort it for you...if you managed to get them on surely you cna get them off. If brute force is needed make sure the adaptors break and not the carseat...cheaper to replace :winkwink: but it shouldnt come to that.....
> 
> xxx
> 
> Have done a google and it wasn't stuck, I was just pressing the wrong button :dohh: DH had put a 'summer cover' on the car seat and was covering the buttons up - no brute force needed - phew! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Damn preggy brain :rofl::rofl:
> Glad you got it sorted and no damage was done :hugs:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Not sure I can even blame preggy brain for that one - I was just being stupid!!:haha: Made myself feel better by getting steriliser etc out and having a practice run! Glad I sorted the issue out before DH got home as I think we may have ended up with some expensive breakages :blush:

Also found the instructions for the buggy (which was JL ex-display) under the carrycot mattress - so I actually know how to use that properly now too! (That one wasn't as difficult to figure out on my own though!)

x


----------



## Jetters

MrsMils said:


> penguin77 said:
> 
> 
> Lydia - oh dear :dohh: I'm sure hubby can sort it for you...if you managed to get them on surely you cna get them off. If brute force is needed make sure the adaptors break and not the carseat...cheaper to replace :winkwink: but it shouldnt come to that.....
> 
> xxx
> 
> Have done a google and it wasn't stuck, I was just pressing the wrong button :dohh: DH had put a 'summer cover' on the car seat and was covering the buttons up - no brute force needed - phew! :thumbup:Click to expand...


ooops! :haha:


----------



## moggymay

you guys make me smile :hugs:

Moglet is Jack Ethan and is too handsome Im distracted from typing - but on :cloud9: today as have just got dressed in my pre-preggo skinny jeans :happydance: only minor muffin top at the front where still going down...


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oh moggy you lucky thing!!! I've not dared..........:haha:

He is a cutie not surprised you are distracted!

Day 1 on my own with Dylan today and he is a-snooze on my shoulder, love him :cloud9:


----------



## Piperette

Wow, great news on your pre-preggo jeans, Moggy.

P&F, awww!


----------



## Piperette

I am currently looking for a used Mamas & Papas Sasha changing table. It's driving me crazy...


----------



## moggymay

have you tried a wanted ad on netmums?

https://desc.shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html...H_TitleDesc=1&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1313&_rdc=1

£99 in M&P's at the moment


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> have you tried a wanted ad on netmums?
> 
> https://desc.shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html...H_TitleDesc=1&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1313&_rdc=1
> 
> £99 in M&P's at the moment

I was hoping for about half that for a used one. Is it possible to look at different locations on Netmums at the same time? OH travels a lot with work, so could pick one up if price is right, but I can't look through all the individual locations...:shrug:


----------



## moggymay

you can join up to 5 "area" sites - where does he travel?


----------



## penguin77

How lucky are you moggy..bet u didnt put much weight on then? Dont see me fitting in any normal jeans for a month or so..will see but by then i dont mind if i fit in normal if one size larger jeans. I have some from when i lost weight with jac. Gained nearly 3.5 stone with himbut lost 4.5 stone before i got preggy again. So even though ive gained 2.5 stonethis time im still 1.5-2 stones lighter than when i was full term last time. Please letme lose this weight quickly lol:wacko:


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Awwwe! Moggy I LOVE the name!!! So happy (and jealous) that you fit in your pre-preggo jeans!! Like Claire I won't even try till a couple of months after. I have gained 36lbs so far and I am 37+1 today. Ugh!

Well I can't wait till this afternoon!! I have a Spa Pedicure booked!!!!! DH bought me a gift certificate a while back and I was saving it for the end of my pregnancy! It will be so nice to get pampered!!

Hope everyone is well today!

xo


----------



## MrsMils

Aww Lia - I'm very jealous!

Moggy - that is amazing - well done you! I've resigned myself to a couple of months at least in maternity jeans (which no longer actually fit me now, my belly and bum have got far too huge!). I've put on well over 3 stone now, urgh. My main issue is the fact that I know have a very unattractive double chin - not something that clothes can hide in the height of summer!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Awwww... I wanna be in pre-pregnancy jeans!! *stamps foot*

So happy for you ladies with babies already, if not also a tincy bit jealous!

Love and kisses to you all. x


----------



## moggymay

Im surprised they fit tbh but know once it all settles down they will be back to the skinny day pile! :dohh:

Would you believe it after two rough nights both boys were in bed by 7.15, have just put second load of washing on and stripped spare bed in nursery that will have to wait til the morning for a wash though!

Cant wait to hear about the next baby, its so nice to know it wont be long and you are all to term so no premmie worries :happydance: 

Great news on finding the changing table you want Pip :hugs: Guess thats us all all ready now :thumbup:

Weekend tomorrow and my sis is coming to meet baby Jack and her OH is planning a footie sesh with Mogster :yipee: And best of all my Mum is coming back for quick pop in visit and bringing me my favourite cake for BF sustainance :wohoo: Date and Walnut teabread nyom nyom!


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> And best of all my Mum is coming back for quick pop in visit and bringing me my favourite cake for BF sustainance :wohoo: Date and Walnut teabread nyom nyom!

:cake:


----------



## costgang

i got weighed again at hosp last mon, and ive only put on 8lb!!! i couldnt believe it. reckon her scales must be broke or something:haha:


----------



## MamaBird

costgang said:


> i got weighed again at hosp last mon, and ive only put on 8lb!!! i couldnt believe it. reckon her scales must be broke or something:haha:

Oh Gosh...I wish!! I have put on 36lbs now...and I was on the chunky side to start with. Never imagined I would put on much more than 20ish lbs. :cry: Apparently my body still thinks it's skinny because I pretty much put on the weight exactly as they described in my pregnancy books. :dohh:


----------



## moggymay

I gained just over 2lb's by 41+1 and it all dropped off when Jack came out :rofl: 

All 10lb 2oz of him and the biggest placenta the second (newly qualified in May) MW had ever seen! 

Cant believe how much baby/fluid/gunk etc fits in our bumps - where does everything that is normally in there go?:shrug:

*HAVE A LOVELY WEEKEND ALL *


----------



## Fish&Chips

Brigitte last time I checked I had put on 35lbs so we sound about the same. :hugs:

Glad things are going well Moggy!

All my 'symptoms' seemed to have gone now so obviously finishing work was very wise. Might go for a long walk today though to see if I can get things going again. x


----------



## MrsMils

Glad you're feeling better Ann:flower:, hopefully a walk might get things moving! Nothing I'm doing is having any effect whatsoever, I'm positive that this little one is not going to be coming out until it is well and truly ready! (Which is probably a good thing as we STILL can't decide on girls names!:dohh:).

Moggy - I can't believe you're able to be on here when you've now got two little boys to look after - you're my inspiration!!! :thumbup:

I have put on well over 40lbs now, I'm pretty sure that most of it is to do with the amount of doughnuts that I'm eating.... I had to throw my last two of the packet in the bin as I was worried that I'd eat them, I ate 3 yesterday...:blush:

Have a lovely weekend everyone! Who do we think is going to have a baby this coming week??!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Mrsmils. So much for going for a walk, it's tipping it down.. grr. One minute though I'm wanting him to come out and the next I'm not so I guess I should just try and not think about it. Bit hard when I'm looking after the Sept Stars page and updating all the birth notices!!!

Also.. when I said I had put on 35lbs I kinda didn't mention that I lost 9lbs in the first trimester so really since loosing that I have put on 44lbs! No wonder I was told to cut down on the sugar!! lol x


----------



## MrsMils

Thanks hun, that makes me feel better! I was lucky enough not to get any MS, so I've been piling on the pounds from the start!!

I keep wanting to go for a walk, but same here, its tipping it down every half an hour, the dog came home from my in-laws looking like she'd actually been swimming yesterday - I then felt very guilty for asking FIL to take her for a walk! I love going out for a waddle, but with this SPD, even a 15 minute amble leaves me in agony later on that evening, so it doesn't seem worth it most of the time. Bouncing on my gym ball will have to do for now!

Does anyone know - does the baby's heartbeat slow down a bit towards the end of pregnancy? I was watching it today as it was lying in the right position for me to see and it seems a lot slower than say a couple of months ago. I think it might just be me being paranoid though! (Its moving around and wriggling as usual).

Friend has just loaned me "Remember Me" and "He's just not that into you" so I think I may have a chick-flick afternoon rather than sorting out our junk room!!! (Which was my plan!).


----------



## moggymay

gotta love parental leave for Daddy's! Mogster just finishing lunch and watching bikes with Daddy, me n Jack are here to catch up....:hi:

Star little men were in bed by 7.15, Mogster slept til 6.45am today and bubs was up by 10 for a feed, then at 2, 4, and 5.30! :dohh: So far today have been inot Cambridge to get Mogster new shoes and little man is doing better on spacing feeds further apart, we are aiming for 3 hourly by end of week one - Monday and then to try to increase the gap at night.... He is a hungry guzzler and milk only just getting established...

I think its a girl next, was thinking Brig tbh...:shrug: lil Fishy is gonna be a few days early and MrsM have you down for after Claire...who knows though, saw my doc the other day when registered Jack and said what happened to his prediction of 16 July :dohh:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> Cant believe how much baby/fluid/gunk etc fits in our bumps - where does everything that is normally in there go?:shrug:

I can help with this one :haha: - https://www.msichicago.org/whats-he...our-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive/


----------



## moggymay

pinkandfluffy said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Cant believe how much baby/fluid/gunk etc fits in our bumps - where does everything that is normally in there go?:shrug:
> 
> I can help with this one :haha: - https://www.msichicago.org/whats-he...our-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive/Click to expand...

I love that :thumbup: How are you and your boys getting on?:hugs:


----------



## MrsMils

Hi Jack!!!! Wowee Moggy - I'm so impressed that you're out and about already! Feeds sound pretty reasonable to me, I'm going to read that book again and remind myself about what to do/when to do it, so I can hopefully avoid asking you a million and one questions when the baby is here!

My Mum has gone from saying the baby will be early to saying it will now be late, urgh! I just can't wait to meet him or her! I think I'll be in September, which is good for school year etc, but probably not the best for my sanity!!

Brig - you ready to meet Peyton??!!


----------



## MrsMils

pinkandfluffy said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Cant believe how much baby/fluid/gunk etc fits in our bumps - where does everything that is normally in there go?:shrug:
> 
> I can help with this one :haha: - https://www.msichicago.org/whats-he...our-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive/Click to expand...

Thats awesome! No wonder I have to eat every hour rather than a proper meal - my stomach is practically in my neck!!:shrug:

How are you and Dylan getting on?


----------



## Fish&Chips

I agree that Brigitte is going to be next. Plus she's posted in Sept Stars that she's been getting lots of cramps... oohhhh!!

Moggy I agree that it's so impressive that you've been out and about!

x


----------



## costgang

im def 10 sleeps:happydance:


----------



## moggymay

had lovely rant at some bloke in an xc90 who took the last baby space when was out with them both - he had a boy as tall as me! a-hem BABY space!!!:dohh: so frustrating as extra driving round to be able to park and get out of the car!

cmon lil lady Peyton we want to see you...:happydance:


----------



## MrsMils

costgang said:


> im def 10 sleeps:happydance:

I'm so jealous!!! How exciting!

Moggy - I'd have lost it with him:gun:. Typical car too.... (Not that I can talk, I drive a 4x4 sometimes, but I do live in the middle of nowhere and make it my mission to get off the road if I need to pass another car, unlike a lot of the other 4x4 drivers around my way...).

Just popped out to my local baby shop (well, its not particularly local at 40 minutes away, but its the closest one!), they now know me well enough to give me 10% off anything full price!! Nice surprise!! Bought a cute 'peas in the pod' rattle to cheer me up (as well as some sheets that I needed), I'm slightly embarrassed that I obviously shop too much:blush:, but a nice treat at the checkout (thank goodness I didn't know that when I was shopping or I'd have gone mad!!)


----------



## Fish&Chips

I would have lost it too! I see it all the time. People just completely ignore the fact they are parent and baby/child spaces. Every time we go to our supermarket I see them being abused. Apparently you can get stickers from a campaign which you can whack on the offending car. If I'm not using them yet and am struggling to walk, they sure as hell shouldn't be blimen using them! Grrr..


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

Thank you for sharing your weight stories...it made me feel a little better...only thing is Lydia and Ann...I saw pictures of you two on FB and you are both very slim so 35-40lbs is expected. I was chunky so I really didn't expect to gain 35lbs. Everyone keeps telling me it's all i nthe belly though?? So who knows what will happen after P is born!? :shrug:

Speaking of which...you ladies are freaking me out! :haha: Peyton can come out and meet her mommy and daddy in about a week and a half I think! then I will be ready! :haha: But yes...I have been getting moderate period like cramps at the bottom of my bump, my pelvis REALLY hurts, I can't sleep and my BH contractions are getting painful? :shrug: But to be honest...I don't know if I'll be next!? I think it might be costgang if she has only 10 sleeps!

xo


----------



## MrsMils

Ooooh Brig - sounds like progress at least - I haven't had any signs whatsoever!!! The other evening I thought I did, but it turned out I just needed the loo!! :blush: Have you got much more to do then Brig?

I'm not sure that being slim to start with is supposed to make a difference, I certainly don't need all of this weight on my thighs and chin!!! Never mind, I can't worry about it now, I'll wait until after the baby until I start stressing!!


----------



## MamaBird

Well that's exactly it Lydia...not the time now to start stressing about weight right? As much as it sucks we have bigger things to think about!

Everything is pretty much done. Now I just have to give our place a really good cleaning. Some odds and ends are out of place, mop the floors, vacuum the car and install the car seat. Nothing that is MAJOR...if Peyton is born now... her bassinet and crib are ready all her clothes is washed her room is set up. Just a few things left to put on the walls.

Oh...as for eating...I am eating all the time as well. I am addicted to the chocolate chip muffins from Tim Hortons! lol


----------



## Jetters

You're all more pregnant than I was when I gave birth now :happydance:

Brig don't worry too much. I swear my waters broke and I was instantly two stone lighter... LITERALLY my belly shrunk and when we got out of the car to go into the hospital, my pj bottoms were falling down :rofl: 

Cant wait to see who is next! Oh and I got so excited the first time we parked in a parent and child bay at the shops... :blush:

Lydia it's so cool you get 10% off now!! I need that for Mothercare and Next!


Moggy, so glad you're all doing ok!! I still try not to leave the house if I can help it cos I don't know how i'll manage to bf in public yet... :dohh: I can barely manage to get him latched on first time at home, nekkid, with my bf'ing pillow to hold him up!! I have bf'ing tops etc but my arms ache really quickly and I have to get my whole boob out to squeeze it to get milk flowing/hold it away from his face so he doesn't suffocate :dohh:


----------



## moggymay

I would happily walk further to the shop if there was a safe pathway and bigger spaces with guaranteed access to the car, I worry about Mogster running off into traffic whilst we get Moglet out if we cant get a baby spot. It would be a lot easier if ALL spaces were bigger though :shrug:

Yas - it is worth trying out a BF cafe or support group, you gain in confidence the more you do it :thumbup: Its also nice if youre out with another mummy who BF's as you can do it together - tbh I find a glare stops most folks watching or glancing at you in amazement/disgust/who knows what....or the simple but blunt "Would you like me to move slightly so you can get a better gawp?" Again it is the selfish few that make you feel awkward BFing in public but you should be able to find the local BF friendly places to go and it does get easier - honestly! When K gets to 8lb you will notice a marked difference to the 6lber you started out with. It amazes me that it took days to establish feeding with Mogster and weeks for me to feel confidence doing it even at home and this time with J as he is so much bigger he knows what he is doing and it is quicker and easier than with Mogster was at a few weeks even now at a few days! Bizarre but it honestly is worth persevering, it is just so much harder with a little one :hugs:

Its true about the weight and the fluid - I felt like I lost pints of fluid on the kitchen floor at home, down the loo, in a trail down the hospital reception/corridor/stairs - was scared I might get stuck in the lift and yet still there was more to leak in the delivery room to the extent I just was stood on a towel/pad/mat a lot of the first hour in hospital - gravity always helps though :thumbup:

Mogster and Moglet both in bed by 7.15 again, more washing though - where does it all come from????? Bit of TV wit hubby then off to bed whereupon Moglet will awaken just like magic and if last night is anything to go by demand feeding then take an hour to go back to sleep :dohh: Dont mind though as I could just look at him for hours and I got a good 4 hours sleeop last night if you add it all up 15 mins here and a 2 hour stretch there, dont mind being up early but hope he makes 6am tomorrow....

Have J's PUK test and newborn hearing screening booked for tomorrow morning at hospital, be strange as we have only seen MW once the morning after we got home so far and we arent due to see one til we're discharged to HV on 23rd - she flies home the 21st! Yas/Lia - how much have you seen MW?

:hugs: to all hope you are all doing well, still thinking Brig is next....:flower:


----------



## costgang

mamabird dont worry bout the weight, i was over 15 stone before i started, i still say it was josh baby weight,hmmmm:haha:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Eeeeeep your babies are so close!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Dylan getting on well we are mostly 3 hours apart for night feeds now but he has had a really odd day or two and is a bit weepy at the moment no idea what's wrong :wacko:

Midwife we saw day 2, 3, 4 and 5 our first week home, then monday and thursday this week. She is coming again on Monday - HV came too this week so I guess mw will sign us off soon?

Typing one handed now as Dyl has just hopped on for a feed so going to give in for now lol - hope you'r all having s giood weekend :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

Another question that came to me, I hope it is not too stupid. :blush:

When taking the baby out in the carrycot-pram, what do you cover him up with?


----------



## moggymay

Piperette said:


> Another question that came to me, I hope it is not too stupid. :blush:
> 
> When taking the baby out in the carrycot-pram, what do you cover him up with?

A blanket and the carrycot coverall thing


----------



## moggymay

pinkandfluffy said:


> Eeeeeep your babies are so close!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Dylan getting on well we are mostly 3 hours apart for night feeds now but he has had a really odd day or two and is a bit weepy at the moment no idea what's wrong :wacko:
> 
> Midwife we saw day 2, 3, 4 and 5 our first week home, then monday and thursday this week. She is coming again on Monday - HV came too this week so I guess mw will sign us off soon?
> 
> Typing one handed now as Dyl has just hopped on for a feed so going to give in for now lol - hope you'r all having s giood weekend :hugs:


Am such a proud mummy.....:cloud9:

Last night Moglet and Mogster both in bed by 715pm, Mogster slept til 710 this morning, moglet woke to feed at 9.45, 130 and 4.45 and was back in his crib asleep within 20 mins each time, he is still asleep now, please let this happen again tonight.....:happydance:

We saw MW on first day home and thats it - does she assume we can recall EVRYTHING from 3 years ago? :dohh: Love him so much already, its amazing he is already starting to grow up! Was winding him last night and he turned his litle head and looked straight at me - cant recall Mogster lifting his head so early...? :shrug:

Claire is everything ok?


----------



## Piperette

Morning Moggy,

Your avatar pic is adorable.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Love your pic moggy, and how good moglet is being for you!!!!!!!

MW should come as often as you want really that's a bit cheeky :growlmad:

I think Dylan doesn't realise how old he is either, he can turn himself over the little monkey - so happy for you and your boys :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Moggy- im ok hun:hugs: am reading loads but laptop died yesterday so im catching up via iphone till we have a plan for another one. Takes ages to type :wacko: xxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Moggy I agree that your new avatar photo is amazing! Glad things are all going well. x


----------



## moggymay

penguin77 said:


> Moggy- im ok hun:hugs: am reading loads but laptop died yesterday so im catching up via iphone till we have a plan for another one. Takes ages to type :wacko: xxxx

So glad all ok, was gonna text but worried Id missed where you were and would be interupting :oops: Look forward to having you back and hearing about Jacs latest exploits. 

Mogster is playing up a bit at the moment, think he is just adjusting, fortunately playing up for him is no worse than some little ones I see are normally....How to make a three year old understand I love you just as much if not more now than I did last week I dont know but we have had some lovely cuddles etc today, hopefully by the time OH goes back to work we will have ironed out any jealousy issues :shrug: I love them both and cant imagine life without them - hard to think its not even been a week yet:wacko:

Have put some pics of the boys on FB and opened up the privacy settings on some older ones of Mogster so you can peep at my gorgeous boys :cloud9:


----------



## MrsMils

Love the new pic Moggy - I bet you've been waiting to take that picture for a LONG time!!
He's being so good too - you lucky thing!

Lia - wowee, isn't Dylan clever, he must be so strong already!

I completely freaked out this morning, the baby wouldn't move at all, which is really unusual, particularly in the morning, I ended up in tears, drank a can of cold diet coke and it had a little wriggle, but nowhere near as much as normal. Its moving a lot more this evening thank goodness. I got very excited in the car on the way home as I had four sets of tightenings, each lasting 30secs-1 min, about 10 minutes apart, absolutely nothing since then though... Hopefully its a good sign though, I hadn't had any Braxton Hicks until now, so perhaps my body is FINALLY thinking about labour?!


----------



## MrsMils

Off to fb now - thanks Moggy!!!


----------



## moggymay

MrsMils said:


> Love the new pic Moggy - I bet you've been waiting to take that picture for a LONG time!!
> He's being so good too - you lucky thing!
> 
> Lia - wowee, isn't Dylan clever, he must be so strong already!
> 
> I completely freaked out this morning, the baby wouldn't move at all, which is really unusual, particularly in the morning, I ended up in tears, drank a can of cold diet coke and it had a little wriggle, but nowhere near as much as normal. Its moving a lot more this evening thank goodness. I got very excited in the car on the way home as I had four sets of tightenings, each lasting 30secs-1 min, about 10 minutes apart, absolutely nothing since then though... Hopefully its a good sign though, I hadn't had any Braxton Hicks until now, so perhaps my body is FINALLY thinking about labour?!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Piperette

Moggy, can you put a link on here for us non-FB'ers? :blush:


----------



## moggymay

Piperette said:


> Moggy, can you put a link on here for us non-FB'ers? :blush:

can email you a link?


----------



## MrsMils

moggymay said:


> MrsMils said:
> 
> 
> Love the new pic Moggy - I bet you've been waiting to take that picture for a LONG time!!
> He's being so good too - you lucky thing!
> 
> Lia - wowee, isn't Dylan clever, he must be so strong already!
> 
> I completely freaked out this morning, the baby wouldn't move at all, which is really unusual, particularly in the morning, I ended up in tears, drank a can of cold diet coke and it had a little wriggle, but nowhere near as much as normal. Its moving a lot more this evening thank goodness. I got very excited in the car on the way home as I had four sets of tightenings, each lasting 30secs-1 min, about 10 minutes apart, absolutely nothing since then though... Hopefully its a good sign though, I hadn't had any Braxton Hicks until now, so perhaps my body is FINALLY thinking about labour?!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Do you think its any kind of sign then? I'm worried I'm getting excited over nothing, lots of people have Braxton Hicks for ages and nothing happens don't they?

Love the pictures - Mogster is SO cute! Looking forward to seeing some more of Jack!


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Just wanted to pop in and say a quick hello so noone would think I had gone into labour!:haha:

Hubby and I steam cleaned our sofas and living room carpet this morning and then went out for a bit. When we got back we both needed a nap! 

Moggy, loving the new pictures on facebook!! And moglet is such a good boy sleeping so well already!

Hope everyone is well!

Lydia, keeps us posted!

xo


----------



## moggymay

:dohh: Moglet was up on/off mosdt of the night with wind! Mogster woke up in sympathy as he was scared of a huge spider he saw in the garden yesterday :dohh: Mummy is a bit fuzzy on 3 hours sleep :haha:

Anyone planning having a baby today? Jack is gonna be a week old tonight!


----------



## MrsMils

Nothing. Sorry to disappoint, but I think its definitely going to be a September baby!!!

Sorry you haven't had the best night Moggy, Happy week Birthday to Jack!

Morning everyone!


----------



## Fish&Chips

No baby for me either. Also don't think dh wants to help in that department. I've suggested it in passing and he agrees but then nothing happens!! I think he's a bit scared to go anywhere near that area!!!

Mrsmils, that sounds promising. Keep bouncing on balls an going for walks! xx


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> Piperette said:
> 
> 
> Moggy, can you put a link on here for us non-FB'ers? :blush:
> 
> can email you a link?Click to expand...

Yes please.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Poor moglet wind sucks :nope: loving the pics!

I'm sleepy too as Dylan is really unsettled at the mo I dunno why.....hard getting him to BF too as he gets worked up :wacko:

We are off to hospital this aft to follow up on his heart and check its ok - Dylan and mummy on their own driving eeeep!

Now about these other babies.......:haha:

Back soon I feel a nappy being filled arghhh :dohh:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yes come on other babies! Enjoy your journey with Dylan on your own!! How exciting. x


----------



## MrsMils

Hope the hospital goes well Lia - enjoy the journey with Dylan - that sounds like an excuse for singing loudly to him in my book! :haha:

Aww, Ann, hoping things get going soon!:hugs: DH has helped me out in that dept a couple of times but it didn't result in anything at all:dohh:, never mind, amazingly both of us actually seemed to enjoy it (which I'm surprised about considering a must look and feel like a whale at the moment. I actually weigh more than my stepfather now - he was delighted!!!).

Cleaning spree again today, done upstairs so moving on to downstairs now, once tidying done :laundry::dishes::hangwashing::iron: I'm going to tackle our two junk rooms and try to turn them back into a loo and dining room!

Well done on the steam cleaning Brig - I hope you're putting your feet up today!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oooh are you nesting?!!! A good sign!!


----------



## MrsMils

Fish&Chips said:


> Oooh are you nesting?!!! A good sign!!

It only happens sporadically, so nope, I don't think its a sign unfortunately :nope: I'll do a day and then let the house get into a state again for the rest of the week!! I'm on a no-sugar day again today (before MW appointment tomorrow) so trying to distract myself! Is there anything you've found that satisfies a sweet-tooth craving that you're allowed?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just fruit really. I made cup cakes for our NCT BBQ yesterday and there are a few left over... aghhh!!


----------



## MrsMils

Fish&Chips said:


> Just fruit really. I made cup cakes for our NCT BBQ yesterday and there are a few left over... aghhh!!

You have amazing willpower - if they were in my house I'd have scoffed them already!! About to have some yummy soup and bread with a LOT of butter on, doubt its going to hit the spot, but never mind!


----------



## Piperette

Fish&Chips said:


> Just fruit really. I made cup cakes for our NCT BBQ yesterday and there are a few left over... aghhh!!

Cupcakes...yummy!


----------



## moggymay

date and walnut cake works!

Pip if you pm me your email I can send the link that way, cant figure how to put it in pm :wacko:


----------



## Fish&Chips

They are still looking at me.... sitting there with their creamy yummy frosting... 

I took the recipe from the Hummingbird Bakery in Notting Hill... YUM!!!


----------



## MamaBird

Morning ladies!

No baby from me today either I don't think. DH snd I started the eviction process last night. It was the first time we DTD since about 35 weeks. We have both enjoyed DTD during my pregnancy but the last time I just felt too big and uncomfortable so I said That's it until eviction process starts. So this morning I seemed extra crampy and my bump was really hard but now it seems to be going away??

I have another MW appt. today. If I don't get cancelled, which I hope not because I think I'll get the results from my Group B strep test. It sorta makes me nervous to be honest.

Besides that I don't think I will be up to much today. Maybe finish packing the hospital bag. We've pretty much gotten everything out...now I just have to pack it properly into a bag. Maybe edit some more of our bump photoshoot pictures!?

xo


----------



## Piperette

Have you tried the Angel Delight yet, MamaBird?


----------



## MamaBird

I DID!!! It was very yummy!! thank you!
After having it I decided that it's pretty much like the JELLO pouding we have here. You make it the same way and everything...only pouding is better is you stick in the fridge for an hour before eating it.

xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

I bought 3 packets of AD the other day which I'm going to scoff when LO arrives!!!! 

The baby's hiccups have been really high up today and I'm a bit worried he's breech. Where are you ladies feeling the hiccups? x


----------



## Piperette

MamaBird said:


> I DID!!! It was very yummy!! thank you!
> After having it I decided that it's pretty much like the JELLO pouding we have here. You make it the same way and everything...only pouding is better is you stick in the fridge for an hour before eating it.
> 
> xo

I usually stick the AD in the fridge for a bit too. Glad you enjoyed it.

F&C, I don't feel any hiccups at all. :nope: But MW said it was no reason for concern. Where do you feel movements?


----------



## MamaBird

My hiccups are REALLY low down...but then sometimes they are so hard that I see and feel my whole belly moving. I think it's really late for your baby to start moving out of position Ann, but if you're worried remember to ask your MW about it on Friday.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Well there is a solid bump below my right boob which I've always assumed was his bum and the kicks tend to be on the other side to the left of my belly button. I occasionally feel something hitting my cervix which I have been guessing was his hands.

The only thing that worried me is that at my last MW appointment she wasn't sure and asked me if I knew where the head was!! And now I'm feeling hiccups just below what I thought was the bum.


----------



## MamaBird

Well that's odd that she didn't know where the baby's head was!??
My MW has explained that the baby's head will sorta bob from side to side if you place both hands on either side of what you think might be the head and press back and forth. But if it's the bum it probably won't move much because it's a bigger part of the body. Maybe you could try that?


----------



## MrsMils

I get my hiccups down very low, head is engaged, which I would guess makes them feel even lower? Definitely get your midwife to check, and if she isn't sure I'd request a scan to find out if the baby is breech?


----------



## MrsMils

I'm also amazed the midiwfe couldn't tell where the head was? Mine was able to tell the exact position from very early on, which has always confirmed what I thought (and I always let her tell me before I tell her where I think the baby is!). Girl in NCT had a breech baby which turned last week (she's 38 weeks), so don't panic too much :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies. I was quite surprised when she asked me if I knew where his head was!!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hope the mw appointment goes well Brig - I do love your bump pics they are really lovely!

On the breech baby front - there was a lass in hospital with me when I was being induced who had a breech baby and they were going to do a caesarean and bubs turned the day before she was going to have the op so they can do it!

Just back from hospital follow up and the good news is no more murmur to be heard so that is good!!!! His thyroid blood test is clear too so I haven't passed my lazy thyroid onto him, hurrah :cloud9:

The drive was fine there but coming back flipping heck it took me ages, and I went the same way about 3 times as I kept taking the wrong exit on the roundabout boo..........but we're home at last :rofl:

Eviction time, loving it lol - DH and I tried to dtd about 38 weeks and I was so wobbly I couldn't keep myself upright with the ginormous bump interfering with my balance :haha:


----------



## Piperette

Don't know if you ladies saw this thread, but I thought it might come in handy. ;)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/392496-20-off-mothercare.html


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Piperette said:


> Don't know if you ladies saw this thread, but I thought it might come in handy. ;)
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/392496-20-off-mothercare.html

Happy days I still haven't ordered my cotbed mattress!!! :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Could I ask for your opinions on some jewellery I've been making? I'm thinking of creating a range of fingerprint jewellery.

This one is just a prototype so it's a bit rough and ready. It's made of Copper and I would probably try and sell it for £17.99 as a necklace or £24.99 as a bangle. In silver the prices would be £29.99 / £38.99.

Obviously not selling them at the moment but am just trying to get an idea as to whether there is a market for it.

Thanks ladies!!

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_4388.jpg


----------



## MrsMils

Fish&Chips said:


> Could I ask for your opinions on some jewellery I've been making? I'm thinking of creating a range of fingerprint jewellery.
> 
> This one is just a prototype so it's a bit rough and ready. It's made of Copper and I would probably try and sell it for £17.99 as a necklace or £24.99 as a bangle. In silver the prices would be £29.99 / £38.99.
> 
> Obviously not selling them at the moment but am just trying to get an idea as to whether there is a market for it.
> 
> Thanks ladies!!
> 
> https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_4388.jpg

Wowee - I LOVE IT!!! I particularly like it in copper, please can I reserve a space as one of your first customers! Either for necklace or bangle. Can you do them with LO's fingerprint? Oooh - I'm SO excited! :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep! That fingerprint in the picture is from my little niece! Aww thanks lovely lady, so glad you like it! If I go ahead and start making them properly I will definitely let you know. xx


----------



## MrsMils

Oooh - I know what else you could perhaps do for me - I know it'll be more expensive if you can as it wouldn't be a usual piece. DH plays golf and would really like a ball marker (basically a 10p piece sized piece of metal - probably silver, unless you could do gold), would you be able to do this with LO's fingerprint in the middle? I would LOVE to be able to give him that as a present! I've already made an enquiry at our usual jewellers as to whether they can do me a plain one that we could later have engraved, but one with LO's fingerprint would be SO much more special.

You're very clever Ann!!!


----------



## MrsMils

Oh - and to answer your question - yes, I definitely think there is a market for them! (which you can probably tell from my reaction!!)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Of course!!! I would happily make one for you! You can do them in Gold but I'm not that experience with it so would be much happier doing it in silver. You could do a sketch and send me exactly what you want and I can post you some putty for the fingerprint! I wouldn't charge though! x


----------



## MrsMils

Fish&Chips said:


> Of course!!! I would happily make one for you! You can do them in Gold but I'm not that experience with it so would be much happier doing it in silver. You could do a sketch and send me exactly what you want and I can post you some putty for the fingerprint! I wouldn't charge though! x

Nope - you would DEFINITELY charge! (Wouldn't be a business otherwise!! and I wouldn't let you do it unless you allowed me to pay you). PM me your address and I'll send you a sketch, I'll send you my address too for the putty for when LO arrives (and obviously I won't expect you to make it until after you're well and truly settle with little fishy and ready to do your first commissioned piece!!). I'm Soooooo excited, DH is going to be so thrilled!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MamaBird

Oh my gosh Ann!!!! that's beautiful!!! I was just getting ready to reply "I'm so sad you are so far away otherwise I would totally get one done". and then I saw your post to Lydia saying you can make them from a fingerprint in putty!!!!

I would totally love to have one made as well when the time comes. Something for DH though so I'm not sure what kind of design you could do for a man? I don't think he'd like to wear a heart! lol

Keep us posted!

xo


----------



## MamaBird

Oh!!! and if you like I can make you an Admin. in our Facebook September Stars group so you could send a message to the entire group and announce your product!!!
And maybe create a facebook page to sell them!?

xo


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Also think they are lovely and would love one myself too :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

YEY!!!! How exciting! I've just had my big sister over who has taken the necklace away to show her friends to gain their reactions. So glad you like it.

Yep, the putty can be posted anywhere so the child doesn't have to physically be with me to get the fingerprint. The only problem is is that I don't know how pronounced a baby's fingerprint is.. I think it gets more so as the child grows up but it will be interesting to see.

Mrs Mils I've just sent you a PM.

Brigitte, I guess you could do the same thing but as keychain but as a circle or oval?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh and thanks re the FB page Brigitte. Will get practising before I do it properly I think! Love you guys!


----------



## MamaBird

Sounds good Ann! I will still make you an Admin right now that way when you decide you want to contact the ladies you'll be able to.

And a Keychain sounds fantastic!! Let me know the details when you have them!

xox


----------



## moggymay

Im in, could you do anything double-sided? Im wondering if possible to have prints either side, one for Mogsters and the other Moglets? :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Ann-deffo a great idea hun...ive already looked into ones for charm bracelets with fingerprints:thumbup:

I have been reading but replies take forever on the phone.. Have got a new laptop today but wont set it up till tomorrow...i sure miss you lot.:hugs:

Xxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

I could possibly do double-sided or I could do 2 hearts, one smaller than the other that sit on top of each other like this..

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_4393.jpg

Again this is a really rough unfinished version.


----------



## MrsMils

Miss you too Claire! Hope you're well, not long to go now hey?! How exciting!!:happydance:

Moggy & Ann, maybe you could do two charms on one necklace? A smaller heart and a bigger heart perhaps?

I'm now off for a long soak in the bath...:cloud9:


----------



## Jetters

I would order one! How about keyrings for the OHs?


----------



## Piperette

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all well. Need to catch up shortly, but was just wondering. What is everyone doing about bathing? There are so many different baths out there...any recommendations?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Yas, will work on some keyring ideas.

We've been told the best place to bath the baby when it's a new born is the kitchen sink. We haven't got a baby bath yet, although I think a friend is dropping one round today for us.


----------



## Jetters

We have a tummy tub and K absolutely LOVES it! It's so good for his wind too- he's usually screaming by the time we put him in it, and every single time he instantly stops crying and starts making content, happy noises :) it's also dead easy to use- fill up in 1 minute, bring in living room, and you're away. 

Oh and before his bath every night he has 'nappy free time' on one of these: https://www.borndirect.com/P69/Pop-in_Change_Mat_Deluxe?v1=Duck+Egg+(blue) and I really recommend them... he's on it for anywhere between 5- 20 minutes depending on how he feels, and he always wees at least 3 times so it's worth it! :D


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone! Hope you're all feeling well this morning.

We've got a bath support that my MIL bought us but thats it. Our NCT lady said that it is usually far easier to bath the baby when you're in the bath too?! I'm not sure logistically how possible this is though? I did see a baby bath that fits over the top of a bath like ours (old roll-top style), so we wouldn't have to lean over as far, which looks pretty useful?

Yas - I saw those, are they easy to actually wash them in or does K just like playing in it?! I like the idea of the mat too - I saw them before and thought that we'll definitely get one, particularly if we have a boy (if we have a girl we might just see how we get on with just on a towel?

Got midwife this afternoon, is anyone else finding that time is going soooooo slowly?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssss... soooo slowly...


----------



## Piperette

Hi Yas,

I have seen these tubs before and thought they looked really good. Do you know how long they can be used for before LO is too big for them? :shrug:


----------



## Jetters

I don't really wash him.. I squirt in some bath milk to keep his skin soft and then just hold him so he can relax in it! He's not 'dirty' anyway if you know what I mean? 

The nappy free mats would be pointless for a girl but they are a godsend for boys!!!

Pip i'm not sure, my friend who gave it to me used it till her daughter was 5 months but she's a BIG baby!! :D


----------



## Piperette

Jetters said:


> Oh and before his bath every night he has 'nappy free time' on one of these: https://www.borndirect.com/P69/Pop-in_Change_Mat_Deluxe?v1=Duck+Egg+(blue) and I really recommend them... he's on it for anywhere between 5- 20 minutes depending on how he feels, and he always wees at least 3 times so it's worth it! :D

I am hoping for LO to have nappy-free time, but I hadn't even thought of that. :dohh:


----------



## moggymay

We lie Jack on a towel and put a flannel over his bits - works pretty much the same way :shrug: We did the same for Mogster.

As for bath we have a plain white baby bath from Jl and we bath him in that in the base of the shower and Mogster has his big boy bath at the same time in the big bath.

:hi: Claire glad youre back!


----------



## moggymay

Anyone heard from Dede?


----------



## Piperette

Thanks Moggy. I suppose that would do the job as well.

I have sent some PM's to DeDe, but haven't heard back from her. Hope she's okay. I know that she had problems with the internet and could only access it from work. I'll send her another nudge just to make sure she's okay.


----------



## Piperette

Can't believe that there will be at least another two babies next week...


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oooh I hope I'm one of them!

Did I tell you ladies that I also got diagnosed with blimen Carpel Tunnel Syndrome? It's not too bad to be honest, although in the mornings it's pretty darn painful.

I am really keen on getting one of those tubs Yas. I'm pretty sure someone said they'd lend us theirs but I've forgotten who it was. Whoops.


----------



## moggymay

futura splints :thumbup: theyll sort the wrists out! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Moggy. My MW suggested splints but I struggle to turn over in the night anyway so I'm not sure whether they'll help overall. Plus I'm hopefully near the end now! x


----------



## Piperette

Does or did anyone feel pain in their lower regions? :blush: It is difficult to describe, but I feel it when spreading my legs when getting up from the sofa or bed and sometimes even when turning over at night.


----------



## moggymay

stretching in preparation Pip, all normal :thumbup: It will feel bruised afterwards down there as well but not often til a day or two after (unless you have a slim baby say 6lb odd)

The splints do help a lot, although I fould it more comfortable to wear only one as on both hands I felt a bit handcuffed :wacko:


----------



## penguin77

Still on the phone for now... Dont get a minutes peace with jac so need to check security stuff on the laptop after hes gone to bed tonight.... Then well be all systems go..... Woopie. Will catch up properly later:hugs:

Oh me and lydia 38 weeks today:happydance::happydance: 

and a maximum 9 sleeps till we meet our baby:cloud9:

Xxxx


----------



## moggymay

4 packs of comfy postnatal sloggis are on offer in Debenhams at the moment £13 for 4 pairs down from £18 - not really postnatal pants but they do the job, I had em for Mogster and Moglet and just ordered another 4 pack. wierd to have granny pants but keeps the flobby bits in check and hold the pads nicely :oops:

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...58010913460_-1?breadcrumb=Home~txtsloggi+tai+


----------



## moggymay

38 weeks :yipee:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I don't think so Pip. Has the pain just started? I get like an SPD type pain but that is more the inside of my thigh.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats on 38 weeks!!! x


----------



## MamaBird

Morning Ladies!!!

YAY for 38 weeks!! So exciting! I want someone else to have a baby already! lol :happydance:

Pip: I get that type of pain as well. If I swing one leg out of bed before the other or if I get up off the couch wrong. It REALLY hurts!!

As for baby baths, I was going to just bath with P as well, but I've heard it's best to wait until they are a little bigger. So DH and I got a tub pretty much like this. A few of my friends told me they loved bathing their baby in them.
https://bubblebaby.ie/product-1112-133-Baby-Baths.html

And the time is going sooooooo slow! And plus DH has been busy with soccer a lot lately. Umm...not sure if you ladies call it soccer or football?? Anyway, him and his brother coaches a youth boys team and my hubby plays as well and it's getting to the end of the season so a couple games a week. I don't get to see him till 9pm at night since he works till 6pm...it's useless for him to drive back home because the fields are close to his work. :cry:

I'm getting so bored at home alone all day!

Anyway at least I had a better sleep last night!

xo


----------



## Piperette

Full term bump pics. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







37 Weeks.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 2









Weeks 10-37.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## moggymay

just a thought but newborns are notorious for pooping in the bath and its kind of runny....might be better to wait til theyre bigger or have OH ready to pass them in for a dip and then take them out again whilst you soak....

love the full term bump pics


----------



## Piperette

It's me again with my hundreds of questions: What snacks and drinks and how many have you packed in your hospital bags?


----------



## MrsMils

Yay for our 38 weeks Claire!!! :happydance: Hope you get internet sorted later! It was odd, I just went for my midwife appointment (all good - measuring 39 weeks) and the next one is now booked for my due date!! Really hoping that the baby may be here before then!!

My sister took some pics of the bump today, so hopefully I should be able to show you guys them later this week.

Pip - I bought quite a few snacks, including sweets and chocolate, but since then I've eaten nearly all of them!! I've got some cereal bars and some lucozade ready to go, as well as another packet of sweets (which I figure I can sneak if they don't want me to eat?), my blood sugar drops very quickly and I go very wobbly, so I'm desperate to avoid that.

STILL trying to sort out my mat pay - they paid me what they owed me (without any apology...), but yesterday they sent me an e-mail saying that they had given me too much because of my student loan, so they want £230 back. GRRRR :growlmad:

Ann - oh dear, hopefully LO will arrive and relieve you of the pain :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

Happy 38 weeks, ladies.

Looking forward to seeing some pics, MrsMils. What sort of sweets and chocolate did you get?

I also read somewhere that Jelly Babies or Jellybeans (can't remember which ones) were really good for labour.


----------



## MamaBird

Piperette said:


> Happy 38 weeks, ladies.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some pics, MrsMils. What sort of sweets and chocolate did you take?
> 
> I also read somewhere that Jelly Babies or Jellybeans (can't remember which ones) were really good for labour.

I've heard that hard candy like lollipops are good that way even if you aren't hungry you can still suck on them. :shrug:

We have packed crackers...nothing sweet...I don't think I'd be able to keep that down whenI'm in pain. We'll also pack apples?


----------



## Fish&Chips

My friend recommended plain crisps as that was the only thing she fancied so we have some ready salted hula hoops. Plus a big packet of penguins! We also have a pack of Apple Go ahead bars.


----------



## MrsMils

Grr, now I want penguins!!! Jellybabies Pip - we always used to have them when I rowed, good for boosting glucose (or you can get glucose tablets from places like boots, but they don't have quite the same appeal!!). Yes - we're also getting plain crisps, bananas too, but obviously won't be getting those until there are signs of things happening (fortunately DH can steal these sorts of things from his kitchen at the hotel!!),


----------



## moggymay

Piperette said:


> It's me again with my hundreds of questions: What snacks and drinks and how many have you packed in your hospital bags?

we had nothing foodwise as our hospital feeds you each mealtime and in labour they prefer you dont eat, if you arent in established enough labour they will send you off home or for a walk etc to get things moving so you could pop to snack bar if you fancied. We had water in a sports cap bottle - saves spillage - and then after baby is born they bring you tea and toast. Best tea and toast you will ever eat! We got granary toast with jam and marmite this time and given I had just given birth I had BUTTER instead of margarine! Nom nom!

Had a bag of maltesers for afterwards :thumbup: but never ate them :nope: Theyre all gone now though with little help from OH and my Mum!


----------



## moggymay

Jelly babies - the green and orange ones :wacko:


----------



## MrsMils

Pink, red and black for me!!


----------



## moggymay

we can share :)

Yas did you see this? https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swap-sell/393899-cloth-nappies.html


----------



## penguin77

Hello lovelies :hi:

Pip- Bathing wise we have a baby bath that i have the plastic ergonomic support to go in.,..it is fab as it leaves you hands free....:thumbup: Snacks wise i have a few packs of crisps and cadbury oat-bars...i know ill be in a few days so i'll be peckish. Oh...and i know someone is bound to buy me fruit and squash so should be ok there too..:winkwink:

Moggy - Love your avatar pic :cloud9:

Lydia - Cant wait for the bump pics hun.:thumbup: How awful about your pay...they are really screwing you around.... hope you get it sorted asap hun :hugs:

Ann/Brig/Yas/Costgang/Lia - :hugs:

Dede - Really hope you're ok hun :hugs:

Well so glad to back online.......internet is my life LOL. Jac in nursery all day today.....keeping him there 1 day a week as it does both him and me good. So ive done nearly all cleaning stuff this morning already...how good am i LOL. I have some dusting i really need to do but cant stand to dust so will see if i get some motivation later :blush:
Having lunch with a friend today...so will get a good old natter and some nice food i hope.
Can't belive in over a weeks time we will have our precious little sister/brother for Jac :cloud9:

xx


----------



## Piperette

Claire, good to have you back. I know how it feels not to have the internet.

What is this ergonomic support that leaves you hands free? *intrigued*


----------



## Fish&Chips

Orange and Green jelly babies all the way!!!

:hi: Claire!


----------



## penguin77

Piperette said:


> Claire, good to have you back. I know how it feels not to have the internet.
> 
> What is this ergonomic support that leaves you hands free? *intrigued*

Thanks hun :hugs:

This is what we have in blue.....https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tigex-Bath...f=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=baby&qid=1282127972&sr=8-2 It just about fits in the baby bath....jac grew so quick we moved to the big bath with it after 2 months and used it in there till he was 5-6 months old.
i didnt pay this much for mine but mothercare and other stores sell the same concept now for cheaper. Well worth the money in my eyes...feels like an extra pair of hands :thumbup:

xx


----------



## penguin77

Fish&Chips said:


> Orange and Green jelly babies all the way!!!
> 
> :hi: Claire!

HI hun :flower:

I'm not fussed on colour of sweets...i eat them all... always have done :haha:

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

penguin77 said:


> Piperette said:
> 
> 
> Claire, good to have you back. I know how it feels not to have the internet.
> 
> What is this ergonomic support that leaves you hands free? *intrigued*
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs:
> 
> This is what we have in blue.....https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tigex-Bath...f=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=baby&qid=1282127972&sr=8-2 It just about fits in the baby bath....jac grew so quick we moved to the big bath with it after 2 months and used it in there till he was 5-6 months old.
> i didnt pay this much for mine but mothercare and other stores sell the same concept now for cheaper. Well worth the money in my eyes...feels like an extra pair of hands :thumbup:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

We got this in white last asda baby event £5! Dylan loves it :thumbup:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

You chatty lot hello! :flower: just looking through all your posts and links now - have heard good things about the tummy tub!

Really excited for arrival of your babies ladies. Oh and food in my hospital bag - I ate a lot of bananas before labour (wasn't allowed any in labour) :flower:

Just been to a bf support group it was fab :thumbup:

:hugs: everyone


----------



## Fish&Chips

LOL Claire! 

Glad your BF support group went well P&F x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ladies could I ask a question to all you mums? What happens at your 38 week mw appointment? Do they discuss things like sweeps etc with you or is that only an option once you've gone past your EDD?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I didn't have one unfortunately - my midwife made mine for 39wks (which I never had) as I had a hospital app at 38wks but at the hospital ones they only ever took my BP / checked wee etc :dohh:

They did try to do the MRSA screening and check my bloods for iron levels but I'd already had that done earlier so if you've not had that done they may do that?


----------



## moggymay

we didnt discuss sweep til 39wk appt but then we had gone over induction etc earlier and we had by this point said we wanted to wait and see, I was due a sweep the day Moglet was born :dohh:

We have never had support for the bath, in the baby bath he was never in it long enough and then in the big bath we has a seat once he could sit - the Aquapod from Mothercare in blue. Will be doing the same this time :thumbup: One bit of advice we heard from a friend with a sponge support is to make sure you regularly rinse it in the washing machine and hang it to dry outside as it can get VERY discoloured if you dont!

Glad to have you back Claire :hugs:

:hi: fellow Mummies and Mummies to be :happydance: Wonder who is next...?


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> we didnt discuss sweep til 39wk appt but then we had gone over induction etc earlier and we had by this point said we wanted to wait and see, I was due a sweep the day Moglet was born :dohh:
> 
> We have never had support for the bath, in the baby bath he was never in it long enough and then in the big bath we has a seat once he could sit - the Aquapod from Mothercare in blue. Will be doing the same this time :thumbup: One bit of advice we heard from a friend with a sponge support is to make sure you regularly rinse it in the washing machine and hang it to dry outside as it can get VERY discoloured if you dont!
> 
> Glad to have you back Claire :hugs:
> 
> :hi: fellow Mummies and Mummies to be :happydance: Wonder who is next...?

Thanks hun :hugs:

I also 2nd the aquapod :thumbup: Jac used oen after he outgrew the ergonomic support aT 5-6 months old till he was 13 months old or so..

xx


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone!

Ann - absolutely nothing different at my 38 week appointment, they just did the usual and then booked me in for a 40 week appointment, I guess then we'd talk about sweeps etc? I didn't have my usual midwife, so didn't really feel like I could ask as many questions.

Just had my last NCT, reality kicking in....!


----------



## moggymay

not long now :happydance:

Boys in bed by 7.15 last night, Jack woke up at 10.15 to feed then slept til 3.30! He woke at 6am for splash and dash and is now sparko again inhis crib with OH snoring along too, Mogster having play in his room whilst I grab a :coffee: then :shower:

We are off to register Jack this morning too :thumbup: next stop passport and we can go wherever whenever :yipee:

Have a lovely day all :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

How exciting Moggy! Are you going to take a photo of you registering him?


----------



## moggymay

Hadnt planned to and we didnt for Mogster so probably not, he will be asleep no doubt when we get there and Mogster will want to touch EVERYTHING in the office so one of us will be answering questions and the other chasiing him :dohh:

Jack seems to have woken up with a gunky eye, hes asleep again now but not sure if sticky eye or conjunctivitis, leaning towards sticky eye but guess we will have to hunt down MW/doc to check all ok just to be sure - sods law our MW is in Zante still and doc on hols this week :wacko: As we havent been discharged I guess we go back to the community MW's?

Claire/Sarah have you any experience of sticky eye? Mogster never had it but he had conjunctivitis when he was much older and it doesnt look as gunky as that IYKWIM :wacko: Gonna look agaiin when he wakes up, so far when spotted it we cleaned it with booby juice and have plenty cool boiled water around anyway so guess we use that to bathe it too. Just want to figure out which it is as conjunctivitis can be dangerous this young.....

Will keep you posted, hopefully nowt to worry about though


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> not long now :happydance:
> 
> *Boys in bed by 7.15 last night, Jack woke up at 10.15 to feed then slept til 3.30! He woke at 6am for splash and dash and is now sparko again inhis crib *with OH snoring along too, Mogster having play in his room whilst I grab a :coffee: then :shower:
> 
> We are off to register Jack this morning too :thumbup: next stop passport and we can go wherever whenever :yipee:
> 
> Have a lovely day all :flower:

Moggy whats your secret????????

Hope the eye clears up - would try docs if your mw is awol :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

have docs appt 10 mins after due to register him :dohh: Im off to docs with Jack and OH taking Mogster to register Moglet...


----------



## Jetters

Have fun registering Moggy! I felt all weird when I registered K, like he became "official" or something :rofl: oh and he had a sticky eye until last week or so, MW just kept telling me to clean it 3 times a day with cool boiled water. Didn't look nice and he was always rubbing it but it cleaned up overnight one day!


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Jac had conjunctivitis but he was about 10-11 months old...so not the same i dont think. I would just go to the docs like you said....he'll probably just advise the cool boiled water too....and probably come back if it doesnt clear within a few days....we did end up getting ointment to clear Jac's in the end though. Hope you get some sense out og them. Don't you and hubby have to register Jack? Both parents have to be present if you register both on birth certificate here :shrug:

Ann - When i was expecting Jac MW never mentioned a sweep in my 39 wek apptmt.....i presume she would have said she was doing one on the day at the next apptmt. :shrug: They're all different though....but i think they dont usually start doing them till you've past your due date and nearer 41 weeks :shrug:

Lydia - Reality is kicking in for me too....how the hell will i manage 2 children under 2 :wacko: especially when hubby is back in work...........luckily he'll have 4 weeks off with me though...one blessing lOL

Yas - Hi hun.....love K's fluffy bum pics on FB :cloud9:

All quiet here.....nothing exciting happening. Sort of wished things would start happening as i'm fedup of focusing on 'the' section date. Would prefer that my body would decide the time even though ill still have a section anyway iykwim 

:hugs:to all

xxx

xx


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone!

Is it a week today Claire?! :happydance: How exciting!! Two under 2 - it'll be hard work of course, but just think how wonderfully close they will be growing up - they'll be best friends :cloud9:

I got a delivery of Petit Bateau clothes this morning - got them 70% on secret sales:thumbup:, although they took 3 weeks to arrive... I just can't wait to have a baby to put them in!! (Some cotton knitted trousers and a grey romper, as well as some knitted booties and some scratch mitts). 

The longer this baby takes, the more I think I'm going to spend.... :blush: I bought a baby carrier on mothercare this morning (as well as 3 highchairs for the hotel), using that 20% off code - brilliant!:happydance:

I now have a downstairs loo back, but I now need to tackle the dining room, so had better crack on (although I had a bad headache that kept me up during the night, so I've got a bit of an excuse to not do too much:sleep:).

Enjoy registering Moggy - I hope his eye clears up quickly :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Lydia - Yep week today :happydance::happydance: exciting but scary :blush:
Talk about speding...im contuniously buying toys for Jac at the mo...dont know if i feel guilty knowing i wont be able to spend as much time with him as soon as #2 is here..:shrug:
Sounds like you have some great stuff for the LO :cloud9:
xx


----------



## moggymay

Moglet has got some drops, it is most likely sticky eye but cos of his age they have taken swabs and given drops to be used every 2 hours, keep cleaning it before drops with BM or cool boiled water and it should clear up in couple days....

MW coming to do discharge on Monday, health visitor coming tomorrow, have filled in red book already to speed her visit along as she is so blah! At least we have time to expect them so not waiting in all day!

Claire - here, to register birth if the parents are married at the time of the babies birth either party can register baby as the info about Mum and baby comes from the hospital birth register direct to the register office. OH and Mogster went to do it and got lost cos the office has moved - they didnt listen when I told them where to and walked all the way to the old one despite parking where I suggested right next door to the new register office :dohh: Wouldnt be so bad but they specifically asked when we made appt to make sure we knew where to go :dohh: AND he said he knew where it was now! Men!!!! :grr:

Moglet is sleeping again, first lot of drops in and I felt like such a mean mummy prizing his eyes open to put drops in, fortunately he is too young to react too much.

Spending spree going on here too, not only for Moglet cos he needs some babygrows with inbuilt mitts in bigger sizes - got 11 next ones on ebay for £8 and £3 postage then when they arrived shed paid £5 postage and they were all pretty much brand new :happydance: but mostly for Mogster, he is suddenly having a major growth spurt so new tops and trousers needed here next thing wil be shoes, trainers, wellies....never ends - I love it :cloud9:


----------



## Piperette

Moggy, you suggested the sheets from Mothercare before. I am looking at the ones for the pram. Is it the Cotton Jersey ones or the Terry Towelling ones that you recommended as they were so soft?


----------



## Piperette

Moggy, hope little Moglet's eye clears up soon.


----------



## Piperette

We finally got LO's coming home outfit yesterday. But I was wondering when taking them out of the hospital in the car seat, do you wrap them or cover them up in something else? OH said they used to use shawls for this and when we asked for them in the shop, she looked at us as if we were from another planet. :shrug:


----------



## Jetters

It was bloody boiling the day we brought him home, so he was just in his car seat in his outfit... no blanket or coat or anything. Just plonk a blanket on top of them if it's chilly :)


----------



## moggymay

cotton jersey :thumbup:

We "plonked" a blanket on Moglet :haha: but then in the car we took it off as plenty warm enough, if you have a car carrycot you can wrap them in a shawl/blanket before putting their lap strap over and then seatbelt in the carrycot clips etc - not sure if the hospital let you take them in a carrycot though or if they would come to the car with you to ensure it is secured in safely with seatbelt clips etc (if your carrycot straps in you will know what i mean, if not you will be thinking :wacko: )

Saw your FB status Yas WOWZER 1lb 12oz in a week! You are producing Clotted Cream!! Is that just 7 days? How much was he putting on before that?


----------



## Jetters

Crazy or what!!!

6lb 5oz at birth
5lb 10 at 7 days
8lb at 23 days
9lb 12oz at 30 days!!!! SEVEN DAYS LATER!!!

What a porker! Have packed away all of his newborn clothes, wasn't expecting to do that after just 4 weeks!! He's a relatively efficient feeder most of the time, too... 20 mins or every 3ish hours. I do have an overactive letdown though so he's drowning in boobie juice :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

And how is Mogster adjusting to being a big bro???xx


----------



## moggymay

Yas that is brilliant, feel very proud of you in a non-condescending way IYKWIM? Especially the feeding in public as I know you were finding it hard early on :hugs: The overactive letdown does pass - its kind of like prem ejac for a bloke, you learn to deal with it. The BF counsellor here said think of it as your body showing a rush of love for little man, as time passes you still love him lots but it feels different more established and just there as if it always was :cloud9:

As far as big bro Mogster - hes loving it BUT we are having issues! 

He is playing up in just the same way a little boy would be expected to given he now has a rival for Mummy and Daddy's attention, we are getting a lot of wet pants and he is wanting a carry more too. It should pass just have to go with it and give him as much attention individually as we can without him thinking we are choosing one boy over the other. He has been great today, lots of wet pants but also lots of cuddling Jack and wanting their picture taken together, gonna talk to the HV tomorrow see if she can suggest anything to make it easier on him...

Hope everyone having a good day?


----------



## costgang

hi everyone,not much going on here, ive decided to hibernate til tuesday, i cant be arsed to walk or drive anywhere, i drove on saturday and where my tummy was rubbbing the steering wheel i had a dirty black mark on my top, me thins the car needs a clean,lol. only 5 more sleeps, hope you are all doing ok, how you feeling pip?


----------



## Piperette

costgang said:


> hi everyone,not much going on here, ive decided to hibernate til tuesday, i cant be arsed to walk or drive anywhere, i drove on saturday and where my tummy was rubbbing the steering wheel i had a dirty black mark on my top, me thins the car needs a clean,lol. only 5 more sleeps, hope you are all doing ok, how you feeling pip?

:rofl: about the car needing a clean.

You must be so excited, only 5 more sleeps for you. What time are you going into hospital?

I'm fine, thanks. I am getting some more bits and bobs together and think of more questions all the time. Think I'm also getting a bit more nervous as the days go by. I am excited as I know we are getting closer, but nervous about the whole birth thing at the same time. :blush:


----------



## moggymay

Best advice I can give is trust your instincts and get OH to trust his if he has to make a decision without being able to consult you cos your focus is elsewhere. You will be fine and it is all worth it - you gonna meet your little one at the end of it...magic moment! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Moggy I guess that's only natural re Mogster and the wet pants. It must be so confusing for little ones. Have you got relatives that can just spend time with Mogster like take him out to the zoo for the day? We did that with my niece and just spent as much time as possible playing with her. Obviously it doesn't compete with Mum and Dad's attention but it might help take the pressure off?

I can't believe only 5 more sleeps for you Costgang!! And hasn't Claire only got 6 days?

Yesterday I was getting lots of cramps which really stepped up a gear in the evening as well as a bit of back ache. I really thought it was the beginning of something. We had a hot curry and then finally had a bit of naughty time!! So I was half expecting to go in to labour during the night, but nope. Still getting a few cramps today. Maybe he's just dropped a bit? Off to the MW in a bit for her to check that he's still head down.

x


----------



## Jetters

Ahhh, little Mogster- it must be so confusing and overwhelming to suddenly have to share! Could you perhaps do some kind of 'Special Time' with just him? Like maybe a trip to a cake shop, or staying up a bit later for a story and cuddles with you while hubby has J? Hope the HV has some better ideas. 

Thanks for the lovely words about the BF'ing :hugs: it really was unbearably hard and I was so close to giving up so many times, and now it's all fallen into place and i'm endlessly glad that I persevered- love giving my little man his boobie juice :cloud9:


----------



## Jetters

Good luck Ann, you can always ask her to give you a sweep while you're there xx


----------



## costgang

i was induced with my boys,but lauren was spontanious, is that thw word:dohh: anyway, with la what started her off was a long car ride over a very bumpy road, mite work for somwone else


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yas do you think they would do a sweep at only 38 weeks?


----------



## MrsMils

Oooh Ann, how exciting! Hope the mw goes well, keep us posted!

I had a lot of cramps last night too, but it turned out to be a continuation of my upset stomach from earlier in the day. Boo. My pelvis was so bad yesterday evening that I couldn't even roll over in bed without yelping in pain. DH helped me downstairs and I sat on the ball for ages, which made a big difference, it tends to get v bad when I've been sitting still for a while. Can't shift this headache either. Grr.

Moggy - my sister had the same problems with her eldest, like Ann said, although it doesn't replace Mummy and Daddy's attention, we did lots with him to try and make him feel special too. To be honest, it just took a little while and then he accepted it all and was fine.


----------



## penguin77

Pip - I felt the same way as you last time....but a few hours afterthings started to happen (waters going and so forth) i wasnt really fazed after that :shrug: The initial shock got to me and then i got over that...you'll be fine hun...its natural to be nervous and stuff...it shows we care :hugs:

Yas - :happydance::happydance: to super booby juice.

Moggy - I'm sure Mogster will adjust soon enough....we dont realise how hard it is on them. I can see some issues with Jac too but im hoping since he's younger he might adjust sooner......here's hoping :hugs:

Ann - Yep...6 sleeps to go.....excited and nervous too LOL. Ive also had some back ache started this week.....no cramps though so :shrug: With Jac i had BH starting around a week before my waters went at approx 38-39 weeks...and they gradually got more frequent as the days went by.....nothign so far this time so dont hink i'll be going sooner than planned section. Give it a few days maybe LO is getting ready to say hello :winkwink:

Costgang - Are you nervous or relaxed knwoing you'll be induced next week? I have mixed feeling with having my planned section. excited and nervous as i know the date..:wacko:

Bump has been quiet movement wise since yesterday morning....had some but nothing like before and not the usual routine either. So was close to phoning midwife this morning to get checked. But i tried a cold drink and some chocolate first and it seems to have doen the trick. Had a few good kicks and a fair few rumbles int he last hour so feel a lot happier now. Feel a bit under the weather as i have a cold so that may have had an influence :shrug:


xx
xxx


----------



## MrsMils

Aww Claire - I hope you feel better soon :hugs: I had a similar panic at the weekend, LO was much quieter than usual, but a cold can of diet coke did the trick, phew! Thats good to know re Braxton Hicks etc, I had those regular ones on Sunday evening, and then I had two more yesterday, so hopefully things are moving along nicely!

Yas - that is incredible weight gain - you're doing such an amazing job! All of those nappies that you said wouldn't fit him because he's got skinny legs soon will as he's going to have gorgeous chubby little pins in no time!!!

Costgang - are you getting excited?! :thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Doesn't a quiet baby sometimes mean they are getting ready to come out?! You never know.

Midwife appointment went well. Little Fishy is definitely head down.. phew. Once again she had a problem finding his heartbeat and told me he was a real wiggler and 'good luck after he's born'!! Tbh I kind of am expecting him to be a crazy as his Dad is so active and can't ever just sit still. I was hoping he'd take after his Mum and be a lazy slob!!

I've had a few more cramps today but still nothing like last night. Little Fishy is still not engaged but the mw isn't worried as they can engage in labour. The heavy feeling I've been getting down there could be him going in and out. She said the cramps and back ache, combined with the heavy feeling could be him getting ready to come out. I really hope so!

Having said all this, when I thought it could have been the start of things last night, I started to panic a little and thought oh no I don't want to do this, I'm not ready. I totally am but it worries me about how much I panicked. I hope when the real thing happens, I will be ok.


----------



## moggymay

OMG! HV came this morning and Moglet has put on a pound since Sunday afternoon :wacko: Booby juice rocks, must be all the AD!


----------



## moggymay

Ooh sounds like this time next week we will have at least 3 more babies!

HV didnt offer much help re Mogster tbh, she says he will be upset by all the changes as it is upheaval which little people dont like, the only real cure is time and establishing a routine that involves and includes both boys. We are trying to give him one on one time with both Mummy and Daddy separately and also Mummy and Daddy together with just him and also with Moglet too, he is getting better but he is so full of energy he sometimes gets overexhuberant and comes close to hurting Moglet cos he is so enthusiastic - all normal, my Mum always tells me how my older sister wanted me to play with her wooden snoopy toy - about 10inches of solid wooden dog, so much so that she would lob it into my cot/pram or wherever I was :wacko:

F&C - really sounds like lil fishy is preparing to arrive, Mogster didnt engage at all, my waters went first no show no nothing :shrug: This time Moglet was engaged for weeks until finally waters went, then the show came and the pains started. Im hoping it will all happen calmly for you as you are really sounding ready :thumbup:

MrsM - hping you too have little one soon, sounds like your SPD is playing up? Is it better when the weather improves? Supposed to be a nice weekend over this way so must be good near you too as you arent far off.

:hi: Yas :hi: Lia hope you and your boys are doing good?

Claire not long now, Jac will no doubt be fine, as you say he is a little younger but would expect the change in family dynamic to show in his sleep pattern etc more than behaviour, fingers crossed he takes it in his stride! Means you can break out the B-Dual :happydance:

Speaking of which how are all the buggies going? Do we think we went for the right wheels?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Fish&Chips said:


> *Doesn't a quiet baby sometimes mean they are getting ready to come out?! * You never know.

I was flapping about reduced movement leading up to bubs coming, spent most of the day trying the tricks to get him moving!


----------



## moggymay

pinkandfluffy said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> *Doesn't a quiet baby sometimes mean they are getting ready to come out?! * You never know.
> 
> I was flapping about reduced movement leading up to bubs coming, spent most of the day trying the tricks to get him moving!Click to expand...

tis true


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Moglet is a little chubber too :haha: our boys must be soaking up the AD lol!!!

Loving my pram (britax b-smart) so far so good!!! Fits nicely in the boot of the mummy-mobile too luckily!!! Not too heavy, lovely to steer, and D looks happy in it! Going to a sling meet next week too, meet some local mummies and see if I can find a nice wrap for little ventures with bubs :thumbup:

Is this why moglet is sleeping so well moggy cos he's getting super milk?????

Hooray for the baby countdowns!!!! Anyone have AD in their hospital bags??? :haha:

DH has been allowed to leave his company early (did I mention his new job?) and the best bit is he is going to take an extra week off with us first :happydance:


----------



## MamaBird

Hey Ladies!

Just a quick update from me. I will be heading up to the hospital in about an hour or so. I think I might be trickling fluid? Sorry TMI, my discharge has been more watery this week but I haven't been too concerned because it hasn't been soaking my undies or anything, but this morning I got up to pee at about 5 am and I felt a little gush...nothing major, but enough to make me stop in my tracks. I had to change my undies and it didn't smell like pee so I called my midwife this morning after I got up for good. She will do an internal exam (can you believe that will be my first this pregnancy? Midwives here don't like to poke and prod your bits unless it's necessary) as that is the only to check if your waters have gone.

I'm thinking it's probably nothing, but I rather have peace of mind before the weekend since we have a supper tonight and wedding tomorrow etc.

Keep you ladies posted.

xo


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Sounds like me hun - I had been flapping for a couple of days that I was dribbling suspiciously then had a bit more of a mini-gush.

Good luck!!!! :flower:


----------



## moggymay

Hope all goes well, we did say you were next! :hugs: Keep us posted if you can x


----------



## moggymay

Moglet is now sleeping beautifully in the day, nights are ok til about 4am then gets a bit iffy :cry: Am in need of those couple hours before Mogster wakes up - will be more important next week as OH goes back to work Weds....:wacko:

Glad you are loving your wheels and D's wheels, fab when a plan comes together, we are loving our Dash but surprisingly Mogster likes the buggy board on the loola best :thumbup: Looking forward to hearing how the B-dual goes Claire :friends:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> Moglet is now sleeping beautifully in the day, nights are ok til about 4am then gets a bit iffy :cry: Am in need of those couple hours before Mogster wakes up - will be more important next week as OH goes back to work Weds....:wacko:
> 
> Glad you are loving your wheels and D's wheels, fab when a plan comes together, we are loving our Dash but surprisingly Mogster likes the buggy board on the loola best :thumbup: Looking forward to hearing how the B-dual goes Claire :friends:

Ahhhh I suppose as you have Mogster to contend with as well I won't begrudge you the good sleep :haha: what does sleeping beautifully during the day constitute? I think Dylan is pretty good at sleeping in the day :dohh:

I felt quite pressured towards the end of DHs paternity leave to be able to deal with the night stuff myself ready for when he went back to work....but he is pretty good at letting me get a headstart on kipping or have a lie in at weekend and bringing him back up for his feed :thumbup:

Buggy board sounds more exciting to me too :haha:


----------



## Piperette

A little bit TMI, but when I went to the toilet earlier I had quite a considerable amount of what I can only compare to EWCM. No blood or anything in it. Could this be part of my mucus plug or is it just normal discharge?

Anyone else had this? :shrug:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Brigitte, I hope all goes well at the hospital.

Pip, I had something similar about 3 weeks ago. It looked a little bit like clear snot after a cold. x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I assumed any of the stringy snotty bits were part of my plug but I could have been wrong!:flower:


----------



## moggymay

I had the stringy snot just after my waters broke and about 20 mins before first contraction, kind of like clear thin wallpaper paste, keep us posted how you are Pip, maybe little Pip is imminent :happydance:


----------



## MommyKC

Hey ladies!!!

You may not know me but I&#8217;m bump buddies (in real life) with Mamabird / Brigitte and I&#8217;m here to update you all!

Well Brig woke up early this morning around 5am to go pee, and she ended up feeling a little gush of fluid when she got up. She wasn&#8217;t sure what it was, so she basically just changed her undies and went back to bed. 

She decided to go into the hospital this morning to get checked by her midwife&#8230; she had two swab tests done and they both showed that her amniotic fluid is in fact trickling!!! She&#8217;s a little worried, as she doesn&#8217;t know when she started leaking but I have re-assured her that I&#8217;m sure it hasn&#8217;t been too long! ;) She&#8217;s just a worrywart! :hugs: to you Brig! :D

Anyway, she isn&#8217;t having contractions yet and her midwife has sent her home to rest to see if things start happening on their own. She is to take her temperature every 4 hours (just to be sure there&#8217;s no infection) and basically wait it out. The midwife told her that MOST women with first babies will start labour on their own once their water breaks, but if her contractions don&#8217;t start on their own by tomorrow morning then she is to go into the hospital around 9am for an induction!

So no matter what, little miss Peyton will be here this weekend sometime!!! :yipee: and just under 2 weeks early too, lucky bum!!! :haha: I&#8217;m so excited for her!!!! And I will update as she updates me!!!

:happydance:


----------



## MrsMils

Thank you so much for the update MommyKC!! HOW EXCITING!!! Glad she went to get checked out, hopefully everything will start progressing soon! Whoop whoop to baby Peyton on her way!!!:cloud9: If you speak to her, please send her my love.

And with Pip and Ann having things looking positive, we could have 5 more babies within the next week!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMils

Oh - and by the way you girlies with babies already/babies arriving imminently - I am SUPER jealous - so I'm off to make myself some AD!!!! :haha:


----------



## MrsMils

moggymay said:


> MrsM - hping you too have little one soon, sounds like your SPD is playing up? Is it better when the weather improves? Supposed to be a nice weekend over this way so must be good near you too as you arent far off.

Yup - really can't wait for LO to arrive now, I'm getting truly fed up. The weather doesn't seem to make much difference, it seems to be what I try to do during the day, although yesterday I didn't really do very much? Off to Newmarket tomorrow to go and look at bridesmaids dresses for my friend's wedding in May, not that I'm going to be able to try any on!! So I've commandeered the in-laws big automatic so I shouldn't get too sore from lots of changing gear :shrug:

Its been a gorgeous day here today, DH had the daytime off so we had a lie in and then popped out for lunch :cloud9:. I'm now desperately trying to make lots of plans for next week to try and tempt fate and make me go into labour!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Mrsmils, I really hope so!

Thanks for the update re Brigitte!! Please pass on our love. I'm so excited for her!!


----------



## moggymay

Aw cant wait to meet Peyton! Tell her not to worry there were 4 days between my waters going with mogster and his actual arrival and he was absolutely fine, just means the hospital are likely to make her stay 48 hours before heading home. Go Brig, you are gonna have your little lady very soon :happydance:

Thanks MommyKC :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

Thanks for the update, MommyKC. :hugs:

How exciting for Brigitte. Please send her my love and tell her we will be thinking of her.


----------



## MamaBird

Thanks for the love ladies!:hugs:

I am back home now and trying to get a few other things done off my list! there goes my plans to clean the house top to bottom. :nope: 

I am a little worried that my water has been trickling for longer than just this morning. But MW seems confident that the little gush I felt was the start of it. So far everything is looking great with me and Peyton. I was hooked up to a fetal monitor for about 40 minutes. And Moggy, thank you for that reassurance.

So either way, Miss P will be here sometime this weekend. I really hope things kick off by themselves. :cry: I have heard horror storied about induction...but I want baby here safe so...you gotta do what you gotta do right?

Anyway, since I probably won't have time in the near future, I thought I'd post pictures of the nursery ever though it's missing the finishing touches. 

right side of door
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/CIMG4533.jpg
next wall
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/CIMG4535.jpg
in fron of the door
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/CIMG4535.jpg
left side of door
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/CIMG4537.jpg
view from the door
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/CIMG4539.jpg

I'll try to keep you all posted!

xo


----------



## Piperette

Looking forward to your updates, Brig. All the Best. :hugs:


----------



## MamaBird

Also just wanted to let you ladies know that I have started a new thread in third Tri called "my water broke" so if I or Kate updates it will be there that way she has less threads to update. :hugs:

xo


----------



## MrsMils

Brig - your nursery is JUST GORGEOUS!!! Thank you so much for posting the pics! Loads and loads of luck for this weekend, I really hope that everything goes smoothly and it won't be too long before you can have that first cuddle! Looking forward to hearing any updates!! xxx


----------



## moggymay

I love those letters on the wall :thumbup:

Good luck and trust your instincts, youre gonna have your beautiful baby in your arms very soon :yipee: :hugs:

*scurries off to find the thread to subscribe*


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Brig that is exciting!!!!

Also wouldn't worry about when they went - hospital had no room for me in labour ward after induction so I went over the official time limit but they said it was fine, I just had to stay in a day to monitor for infection.

Get some rest if you can - I think my problem was I was so tired by the time I got to labour, and I might have managed longer if I'd been refreshed :dohh:

Good luck hun! sooooooooooooooo exciting!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## costgang

hi mamabird, ive hah 2 inductions, 3rd in 3 sleeps:happydance:, and rthere is nothing to worry about,if anything they keep a closer eye on you, goodluck for weekend:hugs:


----------



## Jetters

Brig BEST OF LUCK!!! Don't be afraid!!! You will have your daughter in your arms so soon :cloud9: :hug: :hugs: love her nursery, too xxx


----------



## Jetters

I know most of you are on my fb, but for those that aren't I thought i'd share these comparison pics...

4 weeks ago...
https://img829.imageshack.us/img829/2192/045hj.jpg

today!
https://img834.imageshack.us/img834/1096/image0243.jpg


----------



## penguin77

On the phone so a quick check in from me:kiss:

Brig- good luck hun :hugs: oh... I love the nursery too.... Xx


----------



## moggymay

aww cutie!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Jeez Yas look at him grow!!!!

He is gorgeous!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow Yas what a difference!!! Such a cutie! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Was it Asda that sold nursing vests? I popped in today and couldn't find any. :(


----------



## moggymay

got mine in Mothercare :thumbup:


----------



## Piperette

Got mine from Mothercare too after they came recommended from these lovely ladies here.


----------



## penguin77

yas - Wow...he has changed so much...so cute :cloud9:

moggy - cant wait to get the bdual out.....me and hubby have decided we hate the quinny....so cant wait to put it away in the attic LOL

brig - hope you're ok hun :hugs:

:hi: everyone else.,,

I shouldnt say this but i'm now officially fed up of being preggers :wacko: Im ready for this baby and happy if he/she will come early...take the hint baby....:haha: I feel uncomfortable 99% of the time now ...so glad i know i wont go past this thursday.

Happy weekend all.

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aaahhh thanks ladies. Will get some there. Are these the vests you recommended wearing instead of a bra until your size establishes itself?

Claire I know how you feel. I am so ready and really fed up now. Having said that when I start thinking my cramps could be the real thing I panic!! x


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone!!

Yes - I got one from mothercare too - just wasn't sure what size to get?! 

Yas - he's grown SO much!!! 

Claire and Ann - I can completely sympathise - I am well and truly fed up now, I REALLY want this baby to start coming! 

Hope everyone has had a good day. We did bridesmaid dress shopping, we found two lovely dresses, in teh same colour, so just have to decide on style, we're going back towards the end of October so I can try them on too (although obviously I won't be the same size that I'd hope to be in May, but will at least be able to get an idea!!). Bride's OH then treated us to some lovely champagne and food at our hotel, so I'm feeling full and very sleepy now!

Forgot to record x-factor though - gutted, hoping I can find it on repeat!


----------



## Jetters

X Factor repeated on itv at 245 today!! Thank goodness cos I missed it too :rofl:


Hold off buying mat bras for as long as you can... maybe get one 2 cup sizes bigger than usual if you really want to buy one now, but they change SO much- I went up about 4 cup sizes when my milk came in but now they have settled down to 1 cup size bigger. Just live in the nursing vests at first till the milk comes in and you can get out to buy bras! You'll want easy access to the boobies anyway :haha:


----------



## MrsMils

Thanks Yas! DH found it repeated last night on ITV2 and taped it for me - yay!:happydance: 

Have a lovely Sunday everyone! Its boiling here already, so I've shut the curtains and am staying indoors until this afternoon when I'll be forced to go outside for my BIL's party... (I'm SO much fun at the moment!!:haha:).

Baby moved in the night and felt so much lower, every time it moved the pain in my back and down there made me jump, but it seems to be back to normal this morning :shrug:


----------



## moggymay

get the ball out MrsM! Get baby moving...x


----------



## penguin77

Lydia - It's nice here too....nothing much planned as hubby is working his last weekend in a while. So me and Jac are off to my parents for lunch after his nap.

Ann/Lydia - I feel mean but glad i'm not the only one who wants the baby evicting LOL

Hubby is supposed to be on 2pm-10pm shift this week, but he's booked tomorrow off as it's my birthday. Nothing really planned and dont really expect/want anythign as we've just bought a laptop so we really need to watch the pennies. Just looking forward to spending the day with my 2 boys before we turn into a family of four :cloud9: Then after tomorrow he'll work tues/weds and then he'll be off for 4 weeks :happydance::happydance:

Also trying to figure out what we'll do with Jac. Think will get my parents to look fter him thursday for us....as i wont know till wednesday what time to go in. At least then they can bring him to hospital for us. I'm thikning of putting him in nursery Friday afternoon as having him in hopsiptal all afternoon will be too much for both him and us as he doesn't sit still and is into everything. It sounds pretty mean but i think hubby can get him nearer tea time and bring him to hospital for a few hours then. Im sort of dreading it cos i'll miss him loads...and im crying now as i think about it....:cry: It'll be the first time ill have spent the night without my precious little boy :cry:

xx
xxx


----------



## MrsMils

Moggy - I've been bouncing away! :thumbup: I'm feeling a bit odd today though, absolutely drained, but I think thats probably because I had such a busy day yesterday? Just made myself a cuppa, having a slice of egg custard tart :blush: and then will try to have a little snooze :sleep: (have managed to get tidying up done already, so won't feel too guilty).

Claire - agreed - its nice to know its not just me!! :thumbup: It will be so lovely to have your DH there for 4 whole weeks - I bet you haven't had that since Jac was born? Don't feel guilty/worry about Jac, he'll be so proud to be grown up being a big brother:cloud9: . Has the baby bought him anything? Perhaps something to take to nursery with him on Friday? Its not mean at all, like you say, he'll be more fed up being stuck in the hospital for hours and hours :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Claire that must be hard with Jac but like Mrsmils says think how excited he'll be when he knows his little brother or sister is on their way! And as for being sick of being pregnant I just want him out! I'm going to go for a walk today as did some walking yesterday and now constantly feel like I've got trapped wind/constipation but no matter what comes out it doesn't go away! Still no baby over night.. grr.

Thanks for the tips re the nursing vest. I already bought a couple of nursing bras that are slightly too big. My boobs don't seem to have changed much so I doubt they'll increase too much but even if they do, hopefully I can make use out of them once they settle down. Will get some nursing vests though. Thanks again!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Aww I do sympathise ladies - I was really ready to not be pregnant though I felt awful saying it! Soon!!!!

I also got my vests from mothercare - got a couple of sleep bra's too - cropped top type thingies which are nice and comfy :thumbup:

My bra's from the end of preg still seem to fit okay but I don't know if I'm imagining that :haha: they were from M&S so already had nursing straps on their maternity bra's too :thumbup:

Sounds like a nice weekend in general ladies - we had x-factor on here as well as the in-laws came round yest. They were stars - FIL helped hubby with finishing DIY touches, and MIL cleaned for me - I felt guilty when she said go and have a nap :haha:

I hope you all have bump pics before your babies arrive??? I remember frantically taking one on the morning of induction!!!


----------



## moggymay

Not long now - as you say towards the end it gets hard to not feel bad that you want them out, you wait so long then when you finally can have them they dont come out :dohh: 

Vests are fab! I put mine on just after Moglet goes to bed about 7.15 and its soo comfy, keep it on for bed and night feeds then swap back to feeding bra after shower next morning.

Off to House of Baby this afternoon, just for a nose and to get Mogster to have a sleep in the car, seeing if he is less tired whether he will be a little more relaxed later on.....he is doing so well given he is only just 3 but its gonna be hard work when OH goes back to work on wednesday :wacko:

Will report back later but we are gonna have a good ole nose and see some back carriers, know what you mean though Claire about buying stuff, least this time once we outgrow the pram etc we can sell them on as we arent planning any more little people, have already got loads of tiny baby boy stuff as Moglet is fast approaching 11lbs! MW tomorrow so we will have a final weigh in before our discharge to HV (even though we have already seen her, something to do with targets:wacko:!)

Ooh and final :wohoo: :yipee: Moglets cord stump finally made a break for it this morning, nappy change in early hours left us with no stump and a hunt in his sleep suit to find it and the attached clamp :haha: Cant believe how long it hung on for, Mogster lost his after less than a week, Moglet will be a fortnight old tomorrow!

Hope all going well with you still Brig, cant wait to hear P has arrived! :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

Have you all got mobiles for your LO's? The reason for asking is that mobiles don't fit on our cot, so the only way to have a mobile would be to attach it to the wall. Or alternatively to get one of them wind-up toys that play music. But they probably don't play as long as a mobile would. How long do you use a mobile for? :shrug:

...Decisions, decisions...


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Pip - we were given a musical thingy that shines lights (it's a pooh bear one) on the ceiling IYKWIM (great description :dohh:) which straps to the cot rather than a mobile?

Moggy - enjoy house of baby :thumbup: we are going to a sling meet on Thurs to try some carriers / wraps :happydance:

Going for a coffee afternoon tomorrow too with some ladies from our local netmums, looking forward to it as I hadn't previously known many locals since we moved!

HV coming this AM for follow up visit hope she weighs chubber! :flower:

Happy Monday ladies!


----------



## MrsMils

Happy Birthday Claire!!!!:cake:

I hope you have a lovely day. Only 3 more sleeps!!! :happydance:

Costgang - is today the day? If so - all the best, I hope everything goes smoothly, we look forward to hearing news!! :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

Peyton came! :wohoo: Congrats Brig!


----------



## moggymay

good luck Sarah :hugs:


----------



## MrsMils

Woohoo - our first girl!!! Congratulations Brig - I'm so delighted you've finally got to meet her!!!! xxx


----------



## moggymay

Happy Birthday Claire! :cake: :hugs:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Ooh happy birthday claire!

and yay for peyton!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy Birthday Claire!!!

Happy Birthday (for yesterday) for Peyton!! Yey... go Brigitte!!

Sarah, good luck hun.

Still no baby here. Going mad with impatience and still could have weeks to go. So jealous of you ladies with dates. x


----------



## MrsMils

Aww Ann, I know how you feel :hugs: Your body is giving you all the right signs though (far more than I'm getting!), I really hope he decides to make his appearance this week.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks lovely lady. I hope so, I just worry all these signs are in my head! lol

Oh Pip, re the mobile, we've got the same thing as P&F although I've been reliably informed that a friend is getting us a mobile which will probably go above the changing table to keep him entertained whilst we do his nappies. x


----------



## Piperette

Morning ladies. Great news on Brig and little Peyton.

Happy Birthday, Claire! Hope you are having a great day! :cake:

I think Costgangs induction is tomorrow.

Still not sure what to do about the mobile. Has anyone got a link to the light thing that can be strapped to the cot, so I can have a look what else is out there?


----------



## Fish&Chips

This is the one my dh bought, although it's quite tinny sounding...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tomy-2008-...f=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=baby&qid=1282553530&sr=1-2


----------



## costgang

congrats mamabird, happy bday claire, tomorrow is sophie day for me, eeekk. will keep pip updated if there is time:haha: hoping for a quickie,:winkwink: i am poohing myself now, not so much worried about having her,more worried asbout the others, well josh really, he is only 1 and ive only ever really left him with his dad, but rob is gonna fetch them staright afyter so i can see them


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck hun!!! I will be thinking of you. x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

This is prob the newer version of the one my cousin gave us https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tomy-Winnie-Sweet-Dreams-Lightshow/dp/B001A32DD8

Good luck costgang!!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## MrsMils

Pip - we haven't got a mobile, I wasn't sure what to get so just haven't bought one for now? Maybe I'll get one when we see one we like?


----------



## Piperette

MrsMils, I am glad to hear that not everyone has one yet as I felt a bit bad about it, but like you we might get one a bit later if we like one.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've actually heard that mobiles can over-stimulate new borns so I'm not in any rush. x


----------



## Piperette

Good to know. Thanks F&C.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Piperette said:


> MrsMils, I am glad to hear that not everyone has one yet as I felt a bit bad about it, but like you we might get one a bit later if we like one.

I don't think we'd have bought one tbh (and we haven't used it yet) it was my cousins bag of tricks she gave to us :thumbup:

Just had D weighed he is 8lb 13 now! 50th centile :thumbup:


----------



## Piperette

pinkandfluffy said:


> Piperette said:
> 
> 
> MrsMils, I am glad to hear that not everyone has one yet as I felt a bit bad about it, but like you we might get one a bit later if we like one.
> 
> Just had D weighed he is 8lb 13 now! 50th centile :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yay! :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

pinkandfluffy said:


> Piperette said:
> 
> 
> MrsMils, I am glad to hear that not everyone has one yet as I felt a bit bad about it, but like you we might get one a bit later if we like one.
> 
> I don't think we'd have bought one tbh (and we haven't used it yet) it was my cousins bag of tricks she gave to us :thumbup:
> 
> Just had D weighed he is 8lb 13 now! 50th centile :thumbup:Click to expand...

Moglet is 98th centile :blush: Think I am producing double cream :wacko:

Pip we have mobile from Mogster still but we arent yet using it as he doesnt seem to lie awake in his crib for long....think we first used it with him about 6 weeks old as he was lying awake for longer before falling asleep for daytime naps


----------



## pinkandfluffy

:haha: @ double cream - I was surprised at only 50th centile tbh as I thought he had put on a shedload of weight! :shrug:

Birth - 7lbs 3
Day 5 - 7lbs 2
Day 12 - 7lbs 11
Day 23 - 8lbs 13


----------



## penguin77

Congrats on the arrival of Peyton Brigitte :happydance::happydance::happydance:

xxx


----------



## penguin77

Thank you all for the lovely birthday wishes :kiss: 21 today...well maybe not...more like 21+12 :haha:

Been out this morning to do a bit of shopping and hubby has got me a new charm for my Pandora...:cloud9: Jac is napping now so a bit of relax time is in order.

Take away tonight...Indian i think.....yum yum...:thumbup:

Oh...we have cot mobile but found it a bit rubbish really...Jac never really took much interest in it...so bought one of these loght shows.....which i found is worth every penny as he took ages to go to sleep at nigth otherwise. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tomy-2008-...f=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=baby&qid=1282569403&sr=1-3

xx


----------



## moggymay

we have a pooh one like that :thumbup:


----------



## Piperette

I read some reviews that these lightshows use a lot of batteries. What are your experiences, ladies?


----------



## costgang

we got a lightshow for josh, and yep it uses loads of batteries, i ended up getting rechargables, but they used to need charging everyday,not so bad now as he is sleeping better, it starts on its own if he cries loud enough, i got a pink one for baby and u can barely hear it, its plop


----------



## penguin77

If i bought cheap batteries it would last a month of nightly use. Decent ones last around 2 months in my experience:shrug: xx


----------



## moggymay

or pooh one lasts a fair time, been a while since we used it though but dont remember it eating batteries :shrug:


----------



## penguin77

Good luck tomorrow costgang:hug:

Xx


----------



## Jetters

Oooh i've missed a lot- firstly, CONGRATULATIONS BRIG!!!!!!!! So happy for you, can't wait to see piccies of Princess Peyton :cloud9:

And haaaapy biiirthday Claire, hope you had a lovely day!!!


PMSL @ double cream Moggy... guess we're all in the gold top boobies club eh? :happydance: look at our boys sprouting up! K is 25th centile after leaping up from the 8th the week before :D

Pip I haven't got a cot mobile cos I've got an arms reach co-sleeper so it wouldn't fit. BUT I wouldn't bother getting one anyway, I think the bed should be for sleeping not playing... when he moves into a proper cot around 6 months old I might consider getting one though to keep him entertained. He's got this funky one on his changing table which he LOVES- it instantly stops him crying and he really focuses on it now- https://www.amazon.co.uk/Infantino-Flutterbug-Changing-Table-Mobile/dp/B000FTDWFQ/ref=pd_rhf_shvl_1


----------



## Piperette

Yas, there are some pics of little Peyton in post 125.
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...67-my-water-broke-last-update-pg-13-a-13.html


----------



## Jetters

Gosh isn't she BEAUTIFUL! There's a pic on facebook I just spotted and woweeeeeeeeee does that girl look like her daddy :happydance: we love you Brig, well done you, hope you can get home soon!!! xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Well done Brig, beautiful baba!!!!

Goooooood luck costgang we are thinking of you!!!!!!

Dylan was sooooo good last night, happy sleepy times!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck Costgang!!! x


----------



## moggymay

good luck Sarah, not long til you get to hold your little one :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Awwwww.... Shes so cute Brig :cloud9:

Xxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all, my internet is playing up on my computer so I'm quickly borrowing my dh's. So don't worry if I'm not on for a while. I think I'm going to go mad as I rely on the internet to keep me company whilst I'm locked in the house all day (we only have one car that dh uses and we live on a hill which I currently can't get up). Feeling very sorry for myself. Just want to get this show on the road and am seeing everyone else have their little ones but I seem to be so far off. x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi all, my internet is playing up on my computer so I'm quickly borrowing my dh's. So don't worry if I'm not on for a while. I think I'm going to go mad as I rely on the internet to keep me company whilst I'm locked in the house all day (we only have one car that dh uses and we live on a hill which I currently can't get up). Feeling very sorry for myself. Just want to get this show on the road and am seeing everyone else have their little ones but I seem to be so far off. x

Aww hun baby will come for you soon :hugs: I remember getting fed up with myself, and then feeling cross that I had got so impatient so early lol.....as soon as I hit term at 37 weeks I think that was when I got grumpy lol.

Nearly there - make the most of your time with DH and do couple things maybe to pass the time quicker / enjoy it? :flower:


----------



## moggymay

It'll happen soon, I was going stir crazy then all of a sudden POP waters went and Jack was here :happydance:

Do you have a birthing ball? We bought one on the sunday, had a bounce on monday morning followed by a 30 min walk then POP after lunch!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies. Yep I have a birthing ball and been bouncing away but nothing seems to be happening. I know it was naughty but I tried checking my cervix and it's way too high to feel so I must be way off. :(


----------



## penguin77

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi all, my internet is playing up on my computer so I'm quickly borrowing my dh's. So don't worry if I'm not on for a while. I think I'm going to go mad as I rely on the internet to keep me company whilst I'm locked in the house all day (we only have one car that dh uses and we live on a hill which I currently can't get up). Feeling very sorry for myself. Just want to get this show on the road and am seeing everyone else have their little ones but I seem to be so far off. x

Awww..... hun :hugs: I know how you feel about the internet thing and company. Like ohters have said...make the most of your time with DH before LO is here as it will be hectic for a while.
I think im feeling more fedup and impatient knowing im going in. I think i probably would ahve been a lot more relaxed otherwise...i was with Jac.
Huge hugs and hang on in there hun.....it's sooooo worth it :hugs::hugs:

xxx


----------



## penguin77

Hello all :flower:

Have my pre-op appointment in the morning at 9.45. Not really sure what will happen but have an idea from what MW mentioned. Jac is in nursery tomorrow so i will get some me time before the storm hits on thursday LOL.

xxx


----------



## penguin77

Fish&Chips said:


> Thanks ladies. Yep I have a birthing ball and been bouncing away but nothing seems to be happening. I know it was naughty but I tried checking my cervix and it's way too high to feel so I must be way off. :(

Hey...dont get down. Things change soooo quickly when it comes to labour and all that. I was convinced wiht Jac that i would go over and end up being induced...this way i had no expectations. But suddenly at 39+4 my waters went :shrug: In real terms hun i think most go around 40 weeks if not more ... so try and relax as i think its still early days. Think of it this way...... the the longer the baby cooks.....the bigger he/she will be and so will guzzle more milk each feed and sleep for longer at night :winkwink: 

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Claire. His size actually worries me as at my 32 week scan they told me he was massive. If I don't get back online for a few days good luck!! Will be thinking of you. x


----------



## moggymay

F&C - check out the scan info they gave you, it should give an indication of the centile the baby is on, Moglet is 98th centile and was 10lb2oz at 41+1, our indication at the last scan was 92-98th centile. Rest assured your midwife would not let you continue further than your body can cope with in terms of size of baby and giving birth - if he was too big they would intervene earlier than 40 weeks. Enjoy your time with DH while its just the two of you, maybe try some short dates even - try doing a date that begins with each letter of your names....be fun coming up with activities that are sedate enough for you to try :wacko: A is for angel delight :haha: N is for....

:hugs:

Claire good luck for pre-op appt, what do you have planned for your "me day"?

Any news from Sarah?

:hi: to everyone else...anyone having a baby?


----------



## penguin77

Ann - Thanks hun :hugs:
I was around 90th percentile in fundal height while pregnant with Jac and he was born bang on 50th percentile. Im at 75th this time but feel so much bigger in the last few weeks.....so the main thing is its only an estimate and can go either way. So size wise...dont worry...i still believe in bigger the better for long run and better sleep...but thats just my theory :hugs:

Moggy - Nothing really......dont know how long i'll be in hospital for...but will get some time with hubby alone before he goes to work. Then might visit my parents...and fancy a bit of a walk...just in case i can get things goign early.....still spooks me that all of this is pre-planned. Still want the section but would like the baby to decide to come in his/her own time before thursday LOL

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks again ladies! Moggy I was told he was in the 98th centile and I'm only 5'4! I need to just relax, am just having a bad day!


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone! Just got back form our 'last supper'(?!) to a text from Pip - all a bit confused as I hadn't seen the original text, but it says - "Sorry about lack of info about costgang. But my waters went at quarter to 9 this morning, baby was born at quarter to six with only gas and air and all is well. Costgang had baby around three also without anything as it happened so quickly. More tomorrow."

Woohoo - we have two more babies!!! Congratulations Pip and Costgang!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsMils

Ann - Hope you get back on the net asap, it really isn't much fun now is it? I've been bouncing away/trying to walk/DTD etc, but nothing is happening, so I figure I've just GOT to be patient and the baby will come when its ready! I'm getting bored too, which is making time go even slower! 

We had a date night tonight, DH took me to a lovely restaurant, so I'm happily full!

Claire - I hope everything goes well at the appointment tomorrow, only 2 more sleeps (or probably 1 by the time you read this!). Have a lovely 'me' day!!!


----------



## moggymay

Fish&Chips said:


> Thanks again ladies! Moggy I was told he was in the 98th centile and I'm only 5'4! I need to just relax, am just having a bad day!

SNAP! Except my 5ft4 is actually 5ft3 and 3/4 :oops:


----------



## Jetters

Wooopeeeeeeeee congrats Pip!!!!!!!! That was unexpected!!!! Can't wait for more details, Lydia please send her my love :hugs::hugs::hugs:

And congrats to you too Costgang, not as unexpected lol but still fabulous all the same, huge hugs xxx


WHO'S NEXT?!! :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

Wow! Go Pip and Sarah! More babies :yipee:


----------



## Jetters

How cool is this- just realised that Pip and Costgang both had the same official due date, and have had their babies on the same day anyway!!! :happydance:

Lydia and Ann, we're all waiting on you two now :winkwink::haha:


----------



## moggymay

Jetters said:


> How cool is this- just realised that Pip and Costgang both had the same official due date, and have had their babies on the same day anyway!!! :happydance:
> 
> Lydia and Ann, we're all waiting on you two now :winkwink::haha:

:happydance:

Bounce, walk, rest REPEAT til baby arrives - use AD for sustainance as promotes gold top/jersey cream booby juice!

Not long now and all the babies will be here!

Good luck this morning Claire :hugs:

:hi: Yas - love that carrier, Jack loves his BB :thumbup:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

OMG congrats costgang and pip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## moggymay

:cry: :cry: :cry: Got a date for move - early Feb next year, only thing is we still dont have confirmation of where! :dohh:


----------



## MrsMils

Jetters said:


> Lydia and Ann, we're all waiting on you two now :winkwink::haha:

Yup - wishing I could provide another baby asap - as I'm sure Ann is!!! I woke up in the middle of the night last night - I had a very hard tummy and pain in my lower back - got very excited, but it went after a minute and then nothing else! :nope: The other problem was the my shoulder has popped out, so I had to wake DH to get him to lift it back for me - random as that hasn't happened for ages (when I was a teenager my hips used to do this all the time), I wonder if its ligaments loosening and allowing it? :shrug:

This baby now really needs to stay in until Monday as it would be a bit chaotic if it arrived over the BH weekend - the busiest weekend of the year for DH... (I'm secretly hoping that it will jinx the baby into arriving :haha:)

Moggy, aww, hope you're ok. Where are the likely moves? My friend moved from here up to Scotland when she was 8 months - first time her and her husband have moved away from family and the posting was a bit last minute, but she actually loves it and the baby has helped he meet lots of people. :hugs:

I haven't had any more news from Pip, but will post as soon as I do. Dh taking me to the cinema this afternoon, so I might not be about until this evening though.


----------



## penguin77

Huge congarts to both Costgang and Pip :happydance::happydance::happydance: Can't wait for names and pics :cloud9:


xx


----------



## moggymay

west country :wacko: all family are in midlands or over this way so ages away and just as Mogster starts school :dohh: darned MOD and their not so bright ideas! :cry: Not even like they can give a definite date or location:dohh:

Ooh yes keep us posted re babies, how ironic they were texting each other to updaste us and they go into labour same day:wacko: What you gonna see at the cinema? Defo calls for :icecream::thumbup:


----------



## penguin77

Lydia - Thanks for the update hun :hugs: Does sound like your body is deffo getting ready for this baby :thumbup: Enjoy the cinema.....what u going to watch?

Moggy - Awwwww...:hugs:.....where are the possible moves? Might be a blessing in disguise....btu hard if moving away from family though but does make visits and holidays more worthwhile :shrug:

Had my pre-op this morning. All was ok. Had the routine stuff, BP/Urine hb check and all that. Went through medical histrory stuff and had a chat with physiotherapist... and given some tablets to take tonioght and morning to prevent acid. Will be going in for 9.30am tomorrow but c-section will be in the afternoon....no earlier than 1.30pm. All depends on emergency csection and how busy they are but i am 1st on the elective csection list which is good.
All starting to feel real now and im mega emotional today. Went to see parents and felt weird leaving knowing the next time they'll see me i'll be in hospital with their new grandchild.....also getting upset that i wont see much of Jac either for the next 3-4 days :cry: 
Also happy knowing we'll have our baby sometime tomrrow :cloud9: So as you can tell my emotions and hormones are shot LOL

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oh moggy so sorry hun - am sure mogster will do well wherever he is but the upheaval at that time is a shame :growlmad:

DH home now so me is off to bed mwahaha. Little Dylan the villain stopped me sleeping last night so I am having some now lol.

:sleep:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just on quickly whilst I've got dh's laptop!! My goodness two more babies?!!!! Maybe if I stay off the internet there might be a few more! I've tried to be a bit more positive today and spent the afternoon with my sister, niece and nephew which was nice. I was getting cramps with my BHs but they seem to be getting less frequent. Arse.

Mrsmils, I think it's the boredom that is making this all so much harder! I have a feeling my LO might be the last to join the group!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Moggy so to hear about the move but you never know, as the ladies say, it might actually turn out to be a good thing?

Claire, glad the pre-op appointment went well. Good luck my lovely!! I can't wait to get the news!! xx


----------



## MrsMils

Ann - I think you may well beat me, you're having far more signs than me!!! Keep bouncing on that ball, surely cramps with BH is a sign of something being progressive? Have you got someone's number for any news while you're off the net? I'll happily update you with details etc if you want to PM me your number.

No cinema for me... DH had to work as they're busy. :nope:

No details from Pip I'm afraid, so don't know weights/names etc I'm afraid!


----------



## MrsMils

Claire - I hope you get a good night tonight and get some decent rest, you must be SO excited!! I hope you don't have to wait around for too long tomorrow, we will be on edge waiting for the fab news! :happydance: I hope everything goes smoothly and is a much easier experience than last time, we'll all be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Ann - Thanks hun :hugs:

Lydia - Thanks hun...excited, nervous, [email protected] myself and already missing by precious boy thinking about the time i wont be able to spend with him in the next few days. It's all worth it though...:thumbup: I will send a text as soon as we have our arrival :hugs: 

I'm happy for name and all that to be posted here too :kiss:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

focus on that cuddle when you get them both and also that magical smile as his face lights up when he sees mummy waiting for him when he comes for his first visit :hugs:

cant wait to hear he/she is here and who he/she is and whether he/she is he or she! So exciting! :loopy:


----------



## MrsMils

I just got an excited butterfly feeling for you!!!! I'm sure you'll miss Jac, but just think how he is going to be when he realises he really is a big brother! Are you taking a photo of him with you? I'm a real geek for taking pictures when I travel/am away from home - I really find that it helps, or perhaps one of his cuddly toys so you can have a squeeze when you're feeling nervous/missing him?


----------



## moggymay

:hi: Sarah congratulations!


----------



## costgang

hi all.stil in hosp so im on my fone. Sophie is in scbu at moment.she has low blood sugars and is on a glucose drip. Decided 2 bottle fed so we can see how much she is taking. And 2 top it all off she also has an infection somewhere. She seems happy n contented but they r doing alsorts of tests 2 c wots wrong inc a lumber puncture. I am so scared 4 her u wouldnt believe it.


----------



## moggymay

aww :hugs: Huge congratulations on your new baby girl :flower:

I love the name Sophie - hope you get some answers soon, rest up though she needs her Mummy to be strong for her :friends:


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> cant wait to hear he/she is here and who he/she is and whether he/she is he or she! So exciting! :loopy:

:rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## penguin77

Lydia - Never thought of that...will take something with me for sure.....it will also keep me sane and focused while we wqait around tomorrow. Massive thanks for the suggestion...how bad am i for not thinking of it :hugs:

Costgang - Congrats on the arrival of Sophie :happydance: Hope you get some answers soon and everything sorts itself out...main thing is she is happy and content as you said..:hugs:

xxx


----------



## MrsMils

Claire - I'm a bit soppy like that! When I thought I was failing my finals at uni I had a complete meltdown :cry::cry::cry: and my wonderful Mummy drove all the way up to Durham to take me out for a cup of tea and cake and bring me my my two teddies from childhood that I adore - you wouldn't believe how much it all helped and I instantly calmed down - I even resorted to having a cuddle with them the other day when I was in a pickle and feeling blue :blush:. You're not bad for not thinking of it - why on earth would you?! I only know this because I'm a sad old thing and know how much a squidge of something familiar and sentimental helps! 

Costgang - what a lovely name! Congratulations! Please try not to worry too much, they'll be looking after her so well, I really hope they give you some answers asap. Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

MrsMils said:


> Claire - I'm a bit soppy like that! When I thought I was failing my finals at uni I had a complete meltdown :cry::cry::cry: and my wonderful Mummy drove all the way up to Durham to take me out for a cup of tea and cake and bring me my my two teddies from childhood that I adore - you wouldn't believe how much it all helped and I instantly calmed down - I even resorted to having a cuddle with them the other day when I was in a pickle and feeling blue :blush:. You're not bad for not thinking of it - why on earth would you?! I only know this because I'm a sad old thing and know how much a squidge of something familiar and sentimental helps!

Thats soooo sweet :cloud9:

I have already packed a few pics of jac now and a pic of hubby...will keep me going when he cant visit. Jac only has 1 fave bunny teddy so cant take that.....thinking of taking a muslin square as they are his comfort thing that he cnat liuve without ... thanks again ...massive :hugs:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

Hope all goes well today Claire :hugs:

Mogster has a wabbit too :thumbup:

fyi - close your eyes you will find Jac imprinted on the insides of your eyelids!


----------



## MrsMils

I just had AD for breakfast!!!!! :haha::haha::haha: I feel so wonderfully naughty - but if I've got a maximum of 2 and a bit weeks of pregnancy left then I really need to make the most of it!!! Decided that I'm going to drive to Waitrose to do the shopping rather than the usual Tesco one, then I can go to the cafe there - they do very yummy bacon rolls...:blush:

I'm also going to ignore the fact that the window in our bedroom is leaking at the top (like through the wall above it) and dripping all over the window sill. I think I will 'discover' that one when DH is home this afternoon so he can help me deal with it. Its pouring here - usually I'd be annoyed, but for the first time in ages I actually woke up snuggled under the duvet rather than sweating it out on top!:happydance:

How are the boys Moggy?

How is everyone else? Lia - the 'growling' that you said about on fb did make me giggle!!!

I wonder if Brig is back at home yet - hopefully she's just settling in with Peyton and avoiding the computer (not that she's got much time for B&B now I'm sure!).

I can't wait to get news from Claire this afternoon - another BF&D baby on the way!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi, am replying via my dh's playstation and it's a real pain!! Lydia, I tried PM-ing you but it won't let me so I will hopefully do that tomorrow so I can give you my number and vice versa if that's ok? 

Sarah, congrats again on your little a girl!!! I agree with the others that you have choosen a lovely name. I hope she gets better soon so you can both go home.

Claire, I'm almost in tears I'm so excited for you!!!! I have every thing crossed that it all goes nice and smoothly for you.

Well by crampy BHs sort of just stopped. I'm not sure what they mean Lydia but I've been getting them on and off for some time now. I'm thinking positive and hoping it means my labour will be nice and easy cause a lot of the work will already have been done!!

Anyone heard from Dede? I'm not sure whether she has had her LO yet?


----------



## moggymay

Morning all :hi:

AD for brekkie :thumbup: nom nom! I likey!

Rough night here, very rough, decided would head to bed early as had been a hard night on Tuesday but no sooner did I lie down then Moglet woke up hungry, he had horrendous wind all night so just couldnt settle poor little man, result was he wanted to cluster feed and I got little if any sleep either, have just finally gotten him to sleep now and Mogster is watching DVD just to get a minute for me! Have washed my hair - cant be bothered to dry it all so just tied it in a knot - but at least it feels clean and I feel more awake!

Am loving having both boys to myself but wonder if a little more sleep would help my patience?

Cant believe we are all so close to having little people to play with and cuddle, also cant believe K is a month already :wacko: Dylan must be too! Wow!

Any news from Pip? Hope shes okay :hi: Pip and lil Pipling :hugs:

Claire cant wait to here your news :hugs:

F&C/MrsM - not long now, wonder if the fact you two are waiting means MrsM you will have a little lady too? What are we guessing for Claire? Im thinking girl but keep very nearly changing my mind :wacko:

Any news Sarah? Hope Sophie doing better this morning after her drip has kicked in :hugs:

Off to scout out AD the craving hasnt gone although I have fortunately lost the urge to chew sponges now :oops:


----------



## Jetters

best of luck Claire!!! thanks so much for starting this thread btw :hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## Piperette

Hi ladies,

Just a quick one to let you know that LO and I came home yesterday. Bit of a long first night at home. I will update later with pics, more details etc, but just wanted to let you know that we are home and are well.

We are absolutely over the moon with our little son. :cloud9:


----------



## moggymay

clearblue wonders 2nd tri has lots of best wishes for you Pip :hugs:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Aww hun love the name sophie - congratulations. Hope all goes well - she is in the right place :hugs:

Claire good luck for today :hugs: will be nice to have pics and stuff there - when DH had to go home and we had to stay in hosp overnight I sent him a pic on his phone and he loved it :cloud9:

Lydia - LOVING AD for breakfsst!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: and he really does growl.........will have to record it. Sounds like a warning alarm or something when he's threatening to wake up too :rofl:

Moggy sorry you had a rough night hun :nope: ours wasn't as bad as the previous one thankfully! And yep Dylan is 4 weeks on Saturday how mental is that.............

AFM we went to a sling meet this morning, it was great. Met some fab local mummies, and got to try Dylan out in a moby wrap which he loved, so I am grabbing one of those so I can get somethings done around the house (or at least make my lunch) without him screeching the house down sometimes :thumbup:

LOVING the mummy-mobile it is making life for me and Dylan so much better. We are meeting lots of new mummies and making friends locally which is a big bonus for me!

PIP welcome home and congrats!!!!!!!!!!!

Looking so forward to baby pics woop wooop!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsMils

We have another baby!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Claire had a little girl - Ana Lois Jones, weighing 8lb4.5oz "Gorgeous just like her Mum"!!! 

Congratulations Claire!!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## MrsMils

Welcome home Pip! Can't wait for the details/pics etc! Congratulations!:happydance:

Lia - glad you got to the sling meet and Dylan liked them, that should free your hands up a little! How funny about the growling - you should definitely record it, thats good bribery material for when he's a teenager!!!:haha:

Moggy - sorry you had such a rubbish night:hugs:, I hope they've both given you a bit of peace today and you're feeling a little more human.

Ann - I'll PM you my number now, then you can just text me with yours :thumbup:

AD was indeed fantastic. My bacon roll at Waitrose hit the spot and now I've just had a custard Yum Yum :cloud9: from there to make up for the fact that pushing a trolley has left me barely able to walk... :growlmad:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

MrsMils said:


> We have another baby!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Claire had a little girl - Ana Lois Jones, weighing 8lb4.5oz "Gorgeous just like her Mum"!!!
> 
> Congratulations Claire!!!!!:cloud9:

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsMils

Aww - Claire sent a picture - Ana is indeed absolutely GORGEOUS!!! :happydance: 

I'm afraid I can't get it from my mobile onto here though... Sorry. Hopefully it won't be too long until she's home and can post piccies.


----------



## moggymay

Wont come off mine either but she is beautiful - have forwarded to you guys if have your number :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Mmmmmmmm I like the Waitrose toffee pecan twists nom nom!

Today has been the completion of the 24hours from HELL!!!! Think it is up at about 11.30 tonight :happydance:

Nice to have such happy news to distract from it though, sure my boys will improve tomorrow, wish could help Jack with his trapped wind:wacko: Nothing is clearing it, poor little man is all bunged up :cry:


----------



## Piperette

Let's start off with two pics of our little son. :cloud9:

First one taken 3 hours after being born and the other one earlier today when having a wee snooze on the sofa to show you his lovely hair.
 



Attached Files:







S. 3 Hours Small.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 8









S. 26.08.10 Small.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## moggymay

Aww he is so handsome, love the name too :thumbup: Well done Pip!


----------



## Piperette

Birth story and stuff to follow.

Great news on Claire. Congrats!


----------



## Piperette

I'm such an idiot. :dohh: Couldn't figure out how you knew the name as I was going to PM it to you all as I don't want his name on the thread.

Will PM you all in a minute.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

What a beauty, and love the name!!!!!!!

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMils

Aww Pip, he's adorable!:cloud9: I'm so excited for you!!! How much did he weigh? Love the name (just read PM!!). Will look forward to birth story :thumbup:


----------



## penguin77

Thanks for the congrats..... Am sore and stuck to bed but overjoyed :cloud: 

Have pics on fb but cant post url from iphone......will update properly when i get home which will be sat or sunday.

Xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Moggy sorry you had a bad night with Moglet. FX tonight will be much better for you.

Mrsmils, I've finally managed to PM you!! Whoo hoo! Clever me!

Pip congrats again once again and like I said in my PM I love the name you have chosen. The pics are amazing.. what a cutie!!

Yey to our other little star!!!! And a little girl!! Massive congratulations to you Claire.. I can't wait to see the pictures. I hope you are feeling good after the labour. xx


----------



## MrsMils

Fish&Chips said:


> Mrsmils, I've finally managed to PM you!! Whoo hoo! Clever me!

Sorry hun - I haven't got it!??!! :shrug: Did you get my PM? If not - you could message me on fb?

Claire - I hope the hospital stay isn't too bad and you're not too sore from the section. Make sure you have everyone running around for you and pampering you!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

morning ladies :flower:

loving pics, yippee for more babies!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lydia, I've just resent so let me know if you don't get it. xx


----------



## penguin77

Hi lovelies .....
Hope ur all ok :hugs:

Still in hospital but hoping to get out this afternoon.. All is great with Ana so just waiting on doc check for me. Cant wait to be home with the boys :cloud9: 

Will catchup with the thread in the next few days... Lets hope by them we have some more if not all our precious babies:thumbup:

Xx


----------



## MrsMils

Morning Claire! Glad all is well with you and Ana, hope you pass the doc's inspection!! I bet you can't wait to get home!!!:happydance:

Had a bad night last night:growlmad:, we had a nice day out yesterday, we went to the cinema but I did a fair bit of walking, so was in absolute agony with my pelvis last night, got stuck in bed again and couldn't turn over - its SO frustrating and painful! Resting up today, MIL has taken the dog and DH will be at work until v late tonight so I'm planning on laying around and watching a film...:sleep:

How are all of the other babies? I hope they're all well and not giving you all too many sleepless nights? 

Yas - how is the pain? I hope the cream/feeding etc has improved it hun.:hugs:

Ann said last night the the baby has finally dropped, so fingers crossed she doesn't have to wait too much longer!:happydance:


----------



## MrsMils

Costgang - how is Sophie doing? I hope she's better and they've been able to tell you whats wrong :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Lydia- a day of rest is deffo in order for you... take care and hope ur precious LO arrives soon :hugs:

Xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Morning all!! Claire, so glad things are going well with you and Ana. It's lovely that we have another little girly in our group!

Yep I think my bump may have dropped and I've been feeling so heavy down there. Annoyingly though I think I'm also coming down with a cold... yuck!

Going to do some crazy marathon walking this weekend!! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

What do you reckon ladies? Has it dropped? These are 36,38 and 39 week bumps..

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/Bump/IMG_4467-1.jpg


----------



## penguin77

I think it has Ann..it doesnt look as rounded at the top of the bump :happydance::happydance:

Xx


----------



## MrsMils

Definite droppage me thinks!!! Whoop whoop!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey! Now I'm getting big gushes of what I think must be discharge as it's cream. Oh such fun! lol


----------



## MrsMils

Quiet in here - you ladies must all be very busy with your gorgeous babies :cloud9: - I'm so jealous! I hope you're all really well and enjoying the long weekend :thumbup:

Ann - I'm not sure whether thats a sign of anything? But in my book at the moment I take EVERYTHING as a sign!!! Anything else over the weekend? :shrug:

Has anyone heard from DeDe? I hope she's ok, I think she's due today?

I had a lovely day out shopping with my Mum yesterday, bought some new shoes! :blush: I thought that the long day/walking would leave me in agony with my SPD last night, but randomly my pelvis hasn't been hurting at all?! Again, I'm taking that as a sign that somethings changing!!! :haha:

Off swimming now with my sisters and nephews - I wonder if that might get things going?:haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oooh new shoes!!! What are they like? The Oedema in my feet has got so much better in the last few weeks but my shoes still don't fit. I think they may have grown as well. Oh well... guess I'll have to buy loads of new ones!!!

That's great news about your SPD not giving you grief. I reckon it's a good sign too. Our bodies are clever things and I'm guessing your stretched ligaments are now where they should be? Either way it's a good thing!

Other signs? I've been getting lots of cramps and BHs yesterday along with back ache so thought things were going to happen in the night (again) but nope, however I'm still getting the odd cramp today and generally feeling like I'm about to come on my period with that heavy feeling you get. Still not convinced it's anything as I've felt this all before. Also like you, now I'm so close to Sept I'm kinda thinking it would be nice to just make it a few more days! No pleasing some people I guess!!

Oh and can you remember my car dilemma (we only have the one)? Well my Dad has suggested that we take his Mondeo off his hands as he's planning on getting a new one! All we have to do is give him the money when the time comes to sell it! I love my Dad!

Hope all you ladies are doing well with your gorgeous babies. I'm loving the photos on FB!

x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Great news about the car ann - mine has been a godsend, and to think I didn't want one!!

Have been having the last of the visitors so been awol - and been making lots of mummy and baby friends locally!!!

Dylan doing well, getting some sleep of an evening which is nice! Typing one handed so brief, as Dyl is still surgically attached to me lol. Picking up a wrap tomorrow so hoping I can move about more without him telling me off lol!

Hope all mums / babies and bumps are doing well - get on those bouncing balls :haha:


----------



## Jetters

I'm reading but not typing usually cos K is always attached to my boobicle too!! 

How are the new mummies getting on?? Pip, Claire, Brig, Sarah??

Lia and Moggy I miss how much we used to be able to chat, these babies sure are demanding :rofl:

Ann and Lydia GET BOUNCING/WALKING/DTDing/Whatever it takes!! I neeeeeeeeed more babies to love on :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

Oh and as for us... K is six weeks old today :happydance: when did that happen?! It's flying by soooooooo fast, he is now nearly 11lb and very chunky and cuddly and heavy :D he's just gorgeous and touch wood, a very good baby generally... he's sleeping really well at night (9-2 usually then 3-6) so we're both more rested and happier now xx


----------



## MrsMils

Girls, I'm impressed you even have time to read, let alone do some one-handed typing!! :thumbup: I'm so pleased babies are doing well! 

I hope the sling gives you a little more freedom Lia, I convinced DH to let me buy one the other day - I got a Close one as we had 20% off at mothercare. My sister has also given me her BabyBjorn one, but it didn't look very comfy and I'm hoping to use it a fair bit around the house etc.

Yas - WOOHOO - 6 weeks - how did that happen?! Glad the sleeping is going well, it must make you feel so much more human if you've had a better night's sleep. Saw the latest pics on fb, he really is chubbing up isn't he? Absolutely gorgeous! :happydance:

Ann, they all sound like good signs, but yes, like you I'd definitely like to drag it out until the 1st - but no longer!! Demanding, moi?!! Shoes aren't too exciting, just some black flats from M&S, but they're wider fit ones, so really comfy:thumbup:, as I was about t o pay I saw another pair, in my size, reduced from £40 to £9! It would have been rude not too... :haha:

I'm bouncing away, going for a walk this afternoon (hoping that it doesn't kick the SPD back into action...) and will request to DTD tomorrow probably, DH is shattered from such a busy weekend, so I'm doubting he'll be too enthusiastic about it tonight!


----------



## moggymay

Hi: all - busy with growth spurt and wrist number 2 out of action. Weigh in tomorrow at booby juice group! :hugs:

More babies please - have we had any due date ones yet?


----------



## MrsMils

Hi Moggy! I hope your wrist gets better asap. I wonder how big he's going to be tomorrow after your gold-top?! :haha:

Due tomorrow, apart from you Moggy I think everyone has been early? So I guess that means the chances are that I'm going to be late... :nope:

Just been for a walk with the dog, something has definitely changed, I was actually able to walk at a reasonable pace, which I haven't been able to do for a good couple of months. With that and my SPD being better for a day it had better not mean that the baby has un-engaged - can they do that?! Its been engaged for at least 8 weeks, so this would be typical:growlmad:. I see the midwife tomorrow, so I guess I'll find out then.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

even if bubs had unengaged lydia some only engage at labour so dont worry :hugs: dont know if mine was engaged :shrug:

good sleeping from kia :thumbup:

moggy / yas - will dylan go longer between feeds as he chubs up??? sometimes I am still feeding very often :dohh:

another one handed hello all :flower:

ps - went out for lunch with friends and dyl today he was so good, felt normal again :haha:


----------



## Jetters

Lydia and Ann, just think if they come after September they will be the oldest in their yeargroups at school instead of the youngest... :thumbup:

Moggy can't wait to hear what he weighs tomorrow!!! Is your wrist out because of carpal tunnel?? Mine is still pretty ouchie especially at night and I struggle to support him while BFing without a pillow, but nowhere remotely near like it was when I was preg and it's slowly but surely going away- hope yours does too xxx

Lydia, I wasn't engaged and my bump hadn't dropped when I went into labour- was examined and my cervix was totally closed etc and right back- and 20 hours later he was here... so don't fret too much. Maybe you're walking easier BECAUSE the bump has dropped? Or the baby has dropped/engaged more than you realise??

Lia, yeah he will deffo go for longer between feeds as he gets bigger and his belly can hold more.. the last two weeks have been much better for me. He feeds 3-4 hourly throughout the day now for about 20-40 mins. And only once in the night :happydance: from 9-6ish :D but that's a relatively new thing, long may it last! It happened when I moved him on to his tummy to sleep... i was terrified of doing so because of the 'babies must sleep on their backs' advice, but he was waking up every hour and wouldn't go to sleep unless he was in arms- now I can put him down on his tum when he's sleepy and he goes straight off and stays asleep. But that said he's had two growth spurts so far, at 3 weeks and a few days ago, where each time he has been feeding the ENTIRE day at least every 1.5 hours!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Thanks hun - so good to be able to 'compare notes' as it were!!!!

Had such a good night the last 2 nights with Dylan. Got some 3 hour gaps in his night-time waking, and a 4 hour once....I woke up after 4 hours sleep and couldn't figure out why I was awake as Dylan wasn't :rofl:

But during the day he is still feeding quite regularly at the moment, and he doesn't feed for very long at all but I can't make him stay on longer lol...:blush:

Loving the new pics of Kia. And was just looking at the pics of little peyton again awww :flower:

Ladies awaiting the babies - are you making the most of time with your OHs? Because I missed out on going to see Inception at the cinema lol and can't go now :haha:


----------



## penguin77

hello all.....missed you :flower:

Been home since saturday afternoon.....still settling in with 2 under 2 but getting there :thumbup: Loving being a mum of 2 even though its sooo hard at times :cloud9:
Jac is doing really well with Ana considering his age and his lack of understanding...we have to watch like a hawk but i hope we can trust him more in a few weeks time. Settled down to 3-4 hourly feeds which is good and have settled on 12am and 4am ish nightly feeds last few nights :thumbup:
Having to take it mega easy after the section and hubby is looking after us all which is stressful in itself poor thing. Healing slowly but feel better than i did after Jac as i think i know my limits more this time....sorry ive rambled on :dohh: Making up for lost time maybe LOL
We'll get our first weigh in stuff on wednesday...i have a big eater on my hands so dont think she'll have lost any weight :blush:

Moggy - I remember the growth spurts well..... feels like ur feeding 24/7 LOL hope youre all ok at the moggy household :hugs: Oh...cant wait to hear about the weigh in..

Yas - Happy 6 weeks birthday to K :happydance:

Lia - Glad the night are gettimng easier...there's nothing better than getting an extra few hours sleep :thumbup:

ann - The signs sound promising hun.....hopfully not long now :thumbup: great news about the car :happydance:

Lydia - Maybe your LO will be the 1st to arrive on due date hun...especially with the signs:winkwink:

Pip - congrats hun.....dont think i got a chance to post :hugs:

Brig - Hope you and Peyton are doing ok hun

Costgang/Dede:hi:
xx


----------



## MrsMils

Fish&Chips said:


> Oh and can you remember my car dilemma (we only have the one)? Well my Dad has suggested that we take his Mondeo off his hands as he's planning on getting a new one! All we have to do is give him the money when the time comes to sell it! I love my Dad!

Awesome!!! How exciting! I think it will make a real difference when LO arrives :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMils

Hi Claire! So pleased you're taking it easy and getting on well now you're home - fab news! Great that Jac is dealing with it all well too - looking forward to more pics of them both on FB! :happydance:


----------



## Piperette

Evening ladies,

Just a quick one to let you know that we are doing okay, but have just been too occupied with :baby:. I am loving being a mummy, although it still hasn't quite sunk in yet. 

Can't belive that a week ago exactly tomorrow morning at 8.45 my waters broke and our little sunshine was on his way. :cloud9:

Hope you girls who are still waiting for your little bundles will get there soon.

Will try to get my birth story done tomorrow before I cannot remember all the details.

Good night.


----------



## Jetters

Can't wait to read it Pip! Love to you and S xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Claire and Pip lovely to hear from you both glad you are doing well :hugs:

Off over the pennines in the mummy mobile today, first long(ish!) journey / motorway proper - wish me luck!


----------



## moggymay

good luck - you probably already there by now tho :dohh:

J put on 12oz since last week so all good, hugging 98th centile curve nicely - at this weight Mogster was 11 weeks old :wacko:


----------



## Piperette

7 more minutes and it has been a week exactly since I gave birth to our little sunshine. :cloud9:


----------



## MrsMils

Piperette said:


> 7 more minutes and it has been a week exactly since I gave birth to our little sunshine. :cloud9:

Wowee :cloud9: - hasn't that gone quickly?! Love the new profile pic - will look forward to the birth story! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMils

Moggy - nicely putting on weight then! :happydance:Thats mad that Mogster was that weight at 11 weeks!

Lia - I hope the trip went well!:thumbup:

Just been to the midwife, the baby has turned sideways (almost back to back), she says thats why my SPD feels better and I'm able to walk again, because its head is in a different position. Its 2/5ths engaged (which is apparently better than 3/5ths, I thought it was the other way around!:dohh:), booked in for a sweep next Tuesday and then would be induced the following tuesday (42 weeks), no earlier. REALLY hoping it makes an entrance before then, I don't think I can bear waiting that long... :nope: Got to get on my ball to try and turn the baby back around and get things moving. DH has already been informed that we'll be DTD tonight!!:haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just on quickly whilst I have the laptop! Glad you are all doing well.

Great news about the sweep being booked in Lydia.

Still no news from me I'm afraid. Like Lydia, I'm bouncing away! xx


----------



## Piperette

MrsMils and F&C, fingers crossed things will happen very soon for you both. You never know when it might happen. I didn't have any symptoms prior to my waters breaking that morning.


----------



## moggymay

get cleaning your kitchen floor and bouncing on your balls ladies!

MW recommended 10 minutes bouncing, 20 minutes walking and 30 minutes resting repeat til it kicks off or you have an alternative distraction - wish she had told me that before chit chat in early labour when waters had already gone :dohh:

looking forward to birth story Pip

Hope all other mums and babies doing well - cant belive J is already so big :nope: I love my boys :cloud9:


----------



## MrsMils

Urgh - all this bouncing has done is turn the baby even more back to back, I now have legs kicking my belly button... We went on a walk around the golf course too (i was even allowed to hit a couple of balls, I'm useless!!), but nothing. Grrr.

Thanks for the support though girls, I'm an impatient person anyway, so I'm afraid you're in for moaning, sorry, please feel free to ignore!!

Ann - we made it to September - our babies will be old in their year - one bonus I guess!!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Morning ladies - so hoping your babies come soon!!!

Had a lovely morning at a softplay meeting some of the local mums/babies through netmums. Also come to realise Dylan is using me as a dummy sometimes and comfort sucking not feeding.......did any / do any of your LO's have dummies? :dohh:


----------



## moggymay

they actually recommend them these days for settling bubba to sleep - helps prevent against cotdeath...Jack has one but we rarely use it only if he starts suckling then soon as hestops we remove it - havent used since weekend before last, he is being v good now and m being stricter iykwim, result was 8pm-6.30am with just two 15 min wake ups for boob and clean bum :wohoo:


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

How I have missed my lovely BF&D's ladies!!!

Well I am back...I think :blush:

I have to admit that I had a rough go of it. Everything happened so unexpectedly before Peyton's birth. I was already exhausted even before labour started...and then of course the new mom anxieties (will the baby stop breathing, choke on spit up, etc...) were amplified X1000 with the lack of sleep. I think I went with about 10ish hours sleep from August 20-25. Which made caring for a newborn that much harder. I also hated that we were stuck in hospital longer because poor Peyton was jaundiced.

So now today, I sorta feel a bit like my old self. It's 11am here...and not a single tear yet today so I take that's a positive sign. I am still worried about breastfeeding. I know she is eating, but she hasn't gained. :cry:

Birth= 6lbs 11oz
Day 1= 6lbs 4oz
Day 2=6lbs 6oz (was on formula for a little over 24 hrs while in phototherapy)
Day 4= 6.6
Day 8=6.6

So on Monday when the MW was here, she told me to try the switch nursing method as opposed to one boob per feed. So I do 5 min one side, 5 min the other, then return to the first boob to finish the feed. Now we are going to the MW clinic on Friday I think to et her weighed again. DH and I are always just a day away from switching to formula. :cry: I hate that she isn't gaining and in some ways formula would be so much easier, but I know there are many benefits to BFing. and I just don't know if I can make that switch yet without regretting it.:cry:

So Today I will try to contact a lactation consultant and see what she says...but I am afraid if P hasn't gained by Friday we will be switching over. :cry:

Well that's my little update for now. Hope everyone is well :hugs:

xo


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> they actually recommend them these days for settling bubba to sleep - helps prevent against cotdeath...Jack has one but we rarely use it only if he starts suckling then soon as hestops we remove it - havent used since weekend before last, he is being v good now and m being stricter iykwim, result was 8pm-6.30am with just two 15 min wake ups for boob and clean bum :wohoo:

Thanks hun.......I don't so much have a problem with the evenings (though yours sounds bliss as Dylan is still up around every two hours......?????? :dohh:) but in the day he will want to hop on soooo much...when he obv doesn't need to feed.

:wacko:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Brig fingers crossed for a gain - you are obviously working so hard to make it work hun, if you have to go to formula then you know you tried, and Peyton will get what she needs. I hope that comes out how I intended it lol.

Sending you and P massive hugs :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Brigitte! FX Peyton starts putting on more weight by Friday. Don't punish yourself though if you decide to formula feed. There are pros and cons with both methods of feeding.

Lydia, yey to September! How are you feeling? I'm getting the usual period pain and BHs but nothing too exciting. x


----------



## moggymay

Brig a happy mummy is a happy baby! BF/FF as long as you are confident in what you choose and why you chose it then thats all that matters. I think if you are confident in your decision then you will handle others questioning it so much better.

Im lazy thats why I BF, saying that with J it is a million times easier than it was with S as he is bigger and no matter what anyone says BFing a little one is so much harder! Not only do they find it harder to latch initially but they also have a smaller tummy and this makes it harder work for you as they will naturally need to feed more often as they cant eat as much. I reckon FF for me would drive me crazy with all the sterilising, making up bottles etc but thats cos I have never done it so I dont know how :wacko:

In the early days with Mogster it was a vicous circle, he was constantly hungry and as a result I was constantly tired, this made me over-emotional and constantly doubting in myself and my parenting abilities, it took our BF counsellor here sitting down at BF clinic and making me see what we had achieved before it kicked in - this was at about 3-4 weeks in, we had come so close to giving up but had persevered and still were BFing. 

What many forget is that a BF baby will lose almost 10% birthweight in the first week, for a jaundiced baby it is often more and it makes it even more worrying for the parents, especially if it is your first,so long as she doesnt actually lose weight after the first week then you know you are doing good :thumbup:

Should you decide to move to FF for what is best for you and P then thats fine, every day you do BF is a bonus for her so all good, dont feel guilty! If you want to BF but feel you need to FF have you considered combination feeding? Maybe you could look into it or get Nathan to look at it and give you the pros/cons. Have you tried expressing a little so that you can get an extra hours snooze? Giving a bottle could give you a break to get some rest and some perspective - its so hard as its a big decision and the worst time to have to make a big decision is when you are tired and stressed out emotionally. Whatever you decide know that you are making the decision that you feel is right for you and your little girl - we will support you however we can you just have to ask. 

Good luck with your lactation consultant, hope she can help you with your decision...rest assured whatever you decide it WILL be the right decision because YOU are her mummy and YOU have the instincts to look after her, you just gotta trust them
*apologies for sounding bit bizarre but wish I had trusted my instincts more in the early days with Mogster, only this time do I feel I have th4e confidence to make the tougher calls because I know I CAN do it and OH is supporting me all the way - just as I know Nathan is you and P!*

Thats my lot cos Im starting to lose my point :wacko:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MamaBird

Thank you so much for your post Moggy:hugs:

I was so emotional before yesterday/today that I couldn't even come on and word the problems I was having...but today seems to be better...hopefully every day from now on will be a bit better. I know I'll have days, I just want more good than bad.

A lactaction consultant will be by tomorrow and watch P feed and then provide some advice and support. Hopefully that goes well. I will keep you ladies posted. Now that I have found my way back to our thread I remember why it is that I am a part of this group in the first place. Unconditional support, advice, acceptance etc.. You ladies are fantastic!! :hugs:

xox


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hope it goes well hun - I was glad to go to our local BF support group and the lady watched me feed and helped us :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMils

Brig - firstly, I LOVE your profile pic, what a gorgeous photo!!! :cloud9:

Please don't be too hard on yourself, take as much advice from the lactation advisor/midwife/everyone else, then you can make a decision for yourself, you will know what is best for your little girl and by taking in all of the information it will be an informed decision, so you know what you are doing is the right thing :hugs:

No news from me... We DTD/went on a really long walk yesterday in deep sand, but it just left me aching and unable to sleep at night! 

I think I must be the most impatient person ever, I'm going crazy/crying etc and I'm only 2 days over! I'm slightly worried that if someone says the wrong thing about it too me I'm just going to have a tantrum and burst into tears! (Particularly worried about supper with MIL tomorrow night - she's even more on edge because they go on holiday a week on Saturday. She started rubbing my bump yesterday while I was strapped into the car and I couldn't move away, I hated it and felt so claustrophobic, I'm worried I'm just going to snap and shout at her!). Sorry, I've really ranted on, I'm just feeling well and truly fed-up. :cry:

How are you getting on Ann? Any progress?

Lia, my friend had great success using a dummy to stop her LO cluster-feeding, especially in the first couple of months, she doesn't really need to use it now. Worth a go?:shrug:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Lydia - definitely not the most impatient person ever lol - I was in a grump and I went early :dohh: my MIL said how disappointed my SIL would be if I hadn't had the baby before she returned back to Oz and that was it, I was awful whenever anyone asked how long left lol.....

Trying the dummy - seems ok, I offer it if he starts rooting when he's only fed a short while ago - he seems to accept it if he's not hungry and carries on shouting at me if he is lol......and he doesn't keep it in long it seems, just til he has calmed down :thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

Brig, Kia lost lots of weight- he dropped from 6lb 5 to 5lb 10 in a week, but he soon gained it back on and now at 6.5 weeks he is 12lb! Don't worry, keep strong xxxxxx


I've got a horrific water infection AND mastitis. Feel like death :(


----------



## pinkandfluffy

omg Yas did you do something bad in a past life??? Hun poor you! Water infections suck - I'm sure you're drinking gallons of water to shift it? :nope:

Garry about to look after you? :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

Hi ladies,

As promised my birth story. Sorry it is so long, but it sort of all felt important.

OH had asked me on the Monday if I wanted to accompany him to Scotland for the day on Tuesday. I agreed as I thought it would be nice for us to spend some time with each other and he could drop me off at a shopping centre, where I could have a wee look around. Also on the Monday, OH suggested that we get the belly cast done after he finished work on Monday. So we done the belly cast Monday night, which was fun (and as it turned out the day after just in time).

On the Tuesday we left early in the morning and I asked OH if he thought I should take my notes and bags just in case, which he thought was a good idea. So I got most of the things I had together at the time and off we went. We were on our way for about an hour when I asked OH to stop as I needed the toilet :blush:. So we stopped and I went. I washed my hands and felt a small amount of fluid in my undies. I didnt think it was enough to be my waters, but thought Id better go back to the toilet to check. I was sure it wasnt pee, but didnt think it was my waters as such and decided to keep an eye on things. Got up again from the toilet and this huge amount of fluid gushed out on the floor  this was at 8.45 in the morning. I realized that this was it  my waters had broken. I rang OH from inside the toilet to tell him and went outside the ladies, where he was waiting for me. The water still ran down my legs, so we quickly went back to the car. We were talking about how we would probably meet out little man within the next two days, I got a bit nervous, but at the same time thought there would still be some time as most of you ladies here still had some time after your waters had broken and contractions dont necessarily start as soon as the waters have gone. We were on our way back hoping to pick up some things that I hadnt packed yet when at about 10.30am I started having contractions. They started lasting about 15 seconds and were doable, but only 3 minutes apart, which sort of worried both OH and me as to where we were up to. Within half an hour the contractions came 2 minutes apart lasting about 30 seconds. We knew we should probably stop at a hospital and at least get checked out before continuing out journey. We made it to a nearby hospital, which luckily had a maternity unit and my contractions were already quite strong and made it almost impossible for me to walk into the hospital.

We were seen to straight away by a midwife who informed us that this unit was a midwife led unit, which generally wouldnt have been a problem, but I always thought it would be good to have the option of an epidural, which in a midwife led unit you cant have. At 12 noon, the midwife examined me and I was 3 cm dilated. She said that she would usually class this as early labour. However, she was surprised by how regular and painful the contractions were. They had a birthing pool there, which I was originally quite keen on, but they usually only let you start using it in established labour. She therefore suggested running me a bath to see if it would ease the contraction pain. Once I got into the bath, the contractions just got stronger. I was unable to find any position that was remotely comfortable in between the contractions and as they were so close, I started to get worried that I would not be able to handle the pain without an epidural (also given the fact that I was only 3 cm dilated, I knew I could be in this for a long time). I felt like such a wimp (and I kept telling my OH too :blush: ) when I told my OH that there was no way I could do this without an epidural and to get things moving for a transfer to the next hospital. The MW rang the closest hospital (20 minutes away), which wasnt closed for admissions, but preferred me to be transferred to the next hospital (40 minutes away) as they were quite busy. I got out of the bath, MW arranged for me to go by ambulance and OH had to follow in the car because otherwise the car would have been left there. Before making the journey to the other hospital the MW examined me again and I was 5 cm dilated (this was only 45 minutes after the 1st examination). She was impressed by the speed my labour was progressing and realized that I now qualified for gas and air, which took a few minutes to get used to, but did distract me from concentrating on the pain itself. The ambulance picked me up, MW came with us and kept checking the babys heart rate, which was fine. Ambulance dropped OH off at the car and we were on our way. After about 10 minutes in the ambulance the MW asked the paramedics, which way they were going. Turned out that they assumed I was going to the closer hospital, which also happened to be the other way. MW told them that OH was on his way to the other hospital, so they had to turn around. Whenever there was too much traffic on the way, they turned the sirens on. :) For the last 10 to 15 minutes of the journey, the contractions appeared to get stronger and gas and air was becoming less effective. We finally arrived at the other hospital and I was so relieved to see my OH already waiting for me. I have never been so happy to see him in my life as I knew he was going to be there with me. I think he was equally happy to see me as he was a bit concerned that I might have already given birth in the ambulance. MW told the MWs at the new hospital that I wanted an epidural and my contractions were only 1-2 minutes apart and very strong. I was taken into a room and a student midwife started asking me about my birth plan. On the weekend I had made some last changes to my birth plan and I was going to print it off and take it to my next MW appointment later that week. So I did not have my birth plan with me :dohh:, but OH and I managed to remember most things between us. Another MW came into the room to examine me again and I was told that I was fully dilated and it was too late for the epidural :shock:. This was at 4.05pm.
Anyway, I asked the MWs what was going to happen now and since my body was already pushing by itself now, I was told to just push whenever there was a contraction. I felt a bit weak since I only had a bowl of cereal in the morning and although I had all these lovely snacks in my hospital bag, I did not feel like eating. :nope: One of the MWs got me a Fanta to give me some energy for the final stage.
So I started pushing and at around 5.15pm the MW said that the baby had lots of lovely dark hair. I couldnt quite believe that she could see his hair as I didnt actually feel him that far down yet. I was told to push as much as I can with every contraction, but to stop when they tell me to, which I did. And at 5.43pm our babys head was delivered and two minutes later our baby was born. Our baby was put onto my chest straight away and stayed there for an hour. OH cut the cord after it stopped pulsating.
The MWs started cleaning me up and told me that there was a small internal vaginal tear that required one stitch (but my perineum was intact :)). She asked me if I wanted a local anesthetic, which required to stabs for the one stitch or did I just want to have the one stitch by using gas and air, which she thought was doable. So I decided to go for that option and I can honestly say that it wasnt that bad.
After the delivery the MWs told me to be proud of myself having done it without the epidural after all, that my birth was a perfect birth (babys heart rate stayed steady all along through the birth), my body acted exactly as it was supposed to and I could come back anytime :).


----------



## moggymay

lovely story G well done :thumbup:

fab ticker :hugs:


----------



## MrsMils

Aww, Pip, what a lovely story! :happydance: Well done you for getting through without the epidural!! The midwives etc all sound lovely - I hope mine are as nice.

Yas, you poor thing! Sending you big sympathy vibes :hugs: I hope you get better asap:flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lovely birth story Pip, thanks so much for sharing!

Aww Yas :hugs:

Lydia I feel your pain! We also DTD last night and I have been doing lots of walking. I definitely lost my plug last night after we DTD but I hear that really doesn't mean much at this stage. I get the occasional cramp but I've been getting them for weeks so again nothing to write home about.

xxx


----------



## MrsMils

Ooooh, I think losing your plug is a pretty good sign that things are on their way! How exciting! Not even a sign of mine...

I've cleaned the house from top to bottom (minus the dining room, full of junk and I still haven't tackled it), lugging the hoover etc around, hoping it might kick-start things! 

So fed-up that I'm turning to AD now, before supper with DH at 9pm!


----------



## moggymay

kitchen floors need a clean? maybe bathroom, its the on the knees movement that does it apparently. Im getting impatient for you both now, cant wait to see your babies and hear your stories. Not long though, oping neither of you go longer than I had to :nope:

Yay for AD - what flavour?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Love the birth story well done :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Pip- a lovely Birth story hun:cloud9:

Yas- hope you feel better soon...wish i could give you real hugs :hugs:

Brig- hope youre ok....and that youve managed to solve the feeding either way...remember babies still thrife when FF... 
My son is proof of it so if you need to switch dont beat yourself up about it :hugs:

Lia- hey hun... Seems ur loving the mother and baby groups... I did but i wont get muchof a chance for them this time round:dohh:

Lydia/Ann- cmon... Where are these babies :blush:

Moggy- hey hun... Hope youre ok :hugs:

On the phone typing one handed so will catchup properly later on.

Xxx


----------



## moggymay

:hi: Claire - dong the one handed thing here too but using sore wrist so little post!

Any labour news...? Hope you guys dont try to emulate my overdueness :dohh:


----------



## MamaBird

OMG Ladies!!!!

Totally selfish post...but Peyton had gained!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I can't tell you how happy that makes me! So she is up from 6lbs 6oz on Monday afternoon to 6lbs 8oz this morning!!

Ok...now I'll go back and read G's birth story!

xo


----------



## MamaBird

Awwwe!! G!

Your birth story is so exciting!! And quick!! Great work!! 

xo


----------



## moggymay

MamaBird said:


> OMG Ladies!!!!
> 
> Totally selfish post...but Peyton had gained!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I can't tell you how happy that makes me! So she is up from 6lbs 6oz on Monday afternoon to 6lbs 8oz this morning!!
> 
> Ok...now I'll go back and read G's birth story!
> 
> xo

Brilliant news! :yipee: :wohoo: :loopy: :happydance: :dance: :thumbup:

Brig you must have boobs of double cream - shes allowed to be 10% down at this point and P has lost and already almost regained her birthweight thats FAB! :thumbup: You should be very proud!

Well done :hugs:


----------



## MamaBird

Thank you so much for your encouragement Moggy!!
I really thought this BFing thing would go down the toilet but now I'm a bit more confident.

Yeah she only ever lost 5%. Went from 6lbs 11oz to 6lbs 4oz and back up to 6.6 and just stayed there for 6 days and now she is up!!

I just hope she keeps gaining!! We go back to see Kathy Tuesday morning to see if she's kept it up!

xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's great news Brigitte!! :hugs:

I had a mw appointment today and have a sweep booked in for Monday pm. FX baby will be here before that but it's nice knowing. She originally told me he was 4/5 engaged but then felt the top of my bump and said he was still very high up so probably more like 3/5 engaged.

I'm getting lots of BHs some with a bit of cramping but they are def not contractions as they are incredibly frequent at times. 

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Am I getting my engaged measurements confused? Either way the latest one was 3/5!


----------



## MrsMils

Brilliant news Brig!!! Well done!:happydance:

Ann - I was confused about them, so asked at my last appointment, but 3/5 is better than 4/5 (she told me that 4/5 was hanging around the brim and that 2/5 was as engaged as I was going to get until labour started). So 3/5 is good news! :thumbup:And you'll have your sweep before me, they wouldn't let me even consider having one until I was a week over?! Lucky you!:happydance:

No news from me, not even a hint at labour! Off to MILs for supper, surely thats enough to bring on some contractions??!! (Sorry, thats mean:blush:).

I'm turning into a very angry person, I literally have NO patience left with anything/anyone. I JUST WANT THIS BABY OUT AND IF ONE MORE PERSON ASKS ME "have you not had it yet?" I'M GOING TO PUNCH THEM, DOES IT LOOK LIKE I'VE HAD IT?????!!!!! :gun:

Ahhhh, that feels better! I really don't know that I can take another week and a half of this. Sorry ladies - just needing to vent otherwise I'll cry again! (I cried this morning because I got a bit of mascara on my eyelid - thats how emotional I am at the moment!!)

Thanks everyone for putting up with me!:hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Brig - Glad the BF is getting better....sounds like you're on the right track hun :thumbup:

Lydia - Massive :hugs: hun. Vent away thats what we're here for hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: I really dont blame you...i felt pi$$ed off at 39 weeks...cant imagine how you feel now....

Have had constipation and bottom wind issues with Ana since moving from ready-made formula to powder....had bought a different brand to use but things were looking better so i stayed with the same one....not so sure tonight as we're struggling to settle her so will see what tomorrow brings.

On another note had a trip out in the buggy on wednesday...as a single and it was great...went yesterday as a double with Jac too...and its fab :thumbup: Been having reservations recently about it as i was worried that Jac would be too big for the bottom seat...but it was fine and he loved it :haha: So the britax b-dual gets the thumbs up :thumbup: No doubt ill have some gripes about it over time...but it does the job nicely now :blush:


xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's great that the buggy is working out Claire. See all that research and advice paid off! Hope Ana's bottom issues sort themselves out soon.

Lydia, I totally agree. Isn't it pretty obvious we haven't had them yet?! Grrr And it's blimen not funny either. The other thing I'm getting annoyed with is advice on how to get the baby out. Oh.. really?... pineapple you say?.. thanks, hadn't heard that one before. I know they mean well but for goodness sake, do they not think I would have found all this out by now?! agghhh!

I have been bouncing on the ball like a crazy today and I feel very heavy down there tonight. Please please please let this thing kick off soon! I think I'm going to go mad! x


----------



## penguin77

Ann - Aww.....huge hugs to you too...:hugs: Cant wait to meet these babies :cloud9: I really dont belive in all this stuff to get labour started......i know you dont want to hear this but the little buggers will come when they're ready :blush:
I eat pineapples...currys...and all this recommended stuff all the time .....if this was the case wouldnt they have come early for me :shrug: 
Anyway...i really hope things are starting to move for both you and lydia....either way things are not far off :hugs::hugs:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

MrsMils said:


> Brilliant news Brig!!! Well done!:happydance:
> 
> Ann - I was confused about them, so asked at my last appointment, but 3/5 is better than 4/5 (she told me that 4/5 was hanging around the brim and that 2/5 was as engaged as I was going to get until labour started). So 3/5 is good news! :thumbup:And you'll have your sweep before me, they wouldn't let me even consider having one until I was a week over?! Lucky you!:happydance:
> 
> No news from me, not even a hint at labour! Off to MILs for supper, surely thats enough to bring on some contractions??!! (Sorry, thats mean:blush:).
> 
> I'm turning into a very angry person, I literally have NO patience left with anything/anyone. I JUST WANT THIS BABY OUT AND IF ONE MORE PERSON ASKS ME "have you not had it yet?" I'M GOING TO PUNCH THEM, DOES IT LOOK LIKE I'VE HAD IT?????!!!!! :gun:
> 
> Ahhhh, that feels better! I really don't know that I can take another week and a half of this. Sorry ladies - just needing to vent otherwise I'll cry again! (I cried this morning because I got a bit of mascara on my eyelid - thats how emotional I am at the moment!!)
> 
> Thanks everyone for putting up with me!:hugs:

Have a couple for you...:hugs:

How are you feeling? Im quite looking forward to losing the weight but the family adopting the baby are really excited! :haha:

Have you had the baby yet? Yes, I had him last week but felt like a trip out so have stuck a pillow up my top and left him home alone whilst Im out :dohh:

Are you due soon? Yes but i have enjoyed pregnancy so much i superglued my legs shut! :grr:

Sorry but you get the idea, am really hoping you get to meet you baby soon, have been so convinced you were having a girl but freudian slip maybe cos i just said he...? :wacko:

Have a lovely weekend ladies with bumps as this might be your last as a couple....:friends:

Everyone else - enjoy your bubba cuddles :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Fish&Chips said:


> That's great that the buggy is working out Claire. See all that research and advice paid off! Hope Ana's bottom issues sort themselves out soon.
> 
> Lydia, I totally agree. Isn't it pretty obvious we haven't had them yet?! Grrr And it's blimen not funny either. The other thing I'm getting annoyed with is advice on how to get the baby out. Oh.. really?... pineapple you say?.. thanks, hadn't heard that one before. I know they mean well but for goodness sake, do they not think I would have found all this out by now?! agghhh!
> 
> I have been bouncing on the ball like a crazy today and I feel very heavy down there tonight. Please please please let this thing kick off soon! I think I'm going to go mad! x


The folks with cures on getting baby out are the same ones who have cures for keeping the swimmers in when ttc - if they are gonna make it they will, lying with your legs up and bum in the air isnt gonna make em swim in the right direction! :dohh: And babies come out when they feel like it and are ready to come - eating pineapple just gives you heartburn cos of the quantity required...Hmm which Ad would go best with pineapple...?

Glad you like your wheels Claire, have only used Dash as few times, we are having fun with buggy board and the carrycot :happydance: Mogster calls it his skateboard :cloud9:


----------



## Jetters

Claire so glad you love your pram :hugs:

Have given up BFing... milk supply has dwindled anyway with this fucking mastitis and I've had enough. Still gonna express as long as i can but i dont care anymore. I never thought u'd say that but three days of being unable to pick up or hold my own baby was NOT worth it just to keep bf'ing him, that's too much :(


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Oh Yas sweetheart - little K needs his mum on form more than he needs the booby milk doesn't he - mega hugs :hugs: you have had so much thrown at you and done really well you should be proud of what you've done missy!

Claire - really glad the pram is working out for you :thumbup: I went out for the first time on my own with the b-smart yesterday (not a car-seat quickie lol) and it was great.

Brig - so pleased about the weight gain GO PEYTON GO!!!!!!

And Lydia and Ann..........loving Moggys response suggestions, can't believe people don't get how impatient you are when overdue and ask ridiculous questions :dohh: your babies are just baking til they are perfect, so they are still in the best place I guess. and you can have the last bits of couple time whilst they keep you waitiing :hugs:


----------



## MrsMils

Yas - please don't feel down about it :hugs: - you've given him so many weeks of it anyway, and loads of babies absolutely thrive when FF (including my nephew, who is such a little chunk and much healthier than his BF brother! You did so well to carry on for so long with everything that you've had wrong, your heath is paramount, K won't be a happy baby if you're not happy and healthy:nope:.

Thanks for all of the support girlies it really does make the world of difference to know that someone understands and cares, thank you :flower:. Every morning I wake up and am SO disappointed that nothing has happened, despite all of my best efforts, I think if I had some sort of sign that things were on their way then I'd be more positive, but I'm already resigning myself to being induced, has anyone got any positive induction stories? :shrug: All I know is that it means I'll be hooked up to drips and that its likely to be more painful?

Moggy, your responses are brilliant, I may well try some today!!:haha:

Claire, glad you love the buggy, I hope Ana's issues get better asap :thumbup:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Lydia - I think the only reason I found my contractions were too painful for me was the fact I'd been started off and then not had a room available in labour ward til about 30 hours later. So I had been having random contractions through that time. And I was shattered due to not being able to sleep in hosp..........so I say keep your energy up hun and you'll be fine :hugs:

I think of my birth very positively now, but I opted for the epidural as I was having an 'immobile' birth anyway hooked up to the drip and hooked up to the monitor due to my waters breaking early. If I had been able to move about I might have tried other pain relief options, gas and air had been working well for me which I didn't expect.

Rest up lots - you might not be induced anyway but it doesn't have to be a negative thing so don't worry!!!! I hope this came out right, I am so pants at trying to say what I mean! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Yas, I think you've made the right decision re the BF. I'm impressed you kept at it for so long :hugs:

Loving the suggested replies Moggy! I might give them a go!

I really thought things were kicking off last night as I was getting regular contractions but as soon as I laid down they stopped. He felt sooo low as well but now he doesn't.. not sure if babies can move back up again?


----------



## moggymay

if anything seems to start try to stay upright as gravity will be your friend! :thumbup:

Yas - if your decision is right for you and your family then its the right decision! I know only one other mummy unfortunate enough to get thrush then mastitis and she too turned to bottlefeeding and both she and her son never looked back. Make sure you stay on top of the expressing to beat the mastitis, enjoy the relief and some K cuddles! Also recommend leaving G and K to have boys evening so you can get out wiv da girls and get you some ME time. You deffo deserve it, if you dont feel like it yet then go for some Daddy time for YOU with YOUR Daddy!

Cmon babies! - give me your best responses :rofl: love you guys cos you keep me sane! :hugs: :friends:


----------



## penguin77

Yas- huge hugs hun.....do whats best for you hun. A happy mummy means a happy baby regardless of being FF or BF :hugs:

Moggy- how cute that mogster has a skateboard :winkwink: bet he looks so proud on it lol

Ann- it sounds like your body is getting ready:thumbup:

Lydia- i have a few mummy friends with positive inductions so dont worry...dont think too far ahead though as this baby could decide to come amy time now:hugs:

Glad to report Ana isnt constipated anymore.... We had a load of gripes last night though but i hope it was down to the body clearing itself out iykwim. If the bottom wind and gripes dont go ill try changing to the dr brown bottles which did the trick with Jac. Otherwise were ok and loving being a family of 4 :cloud9:

Xxx


----------



## moggymay

penguin77 said:


> Moggy- how cute that mogster has a skateboard :winkwink: bet he looks so proud on it lol

Wish he wouldnt try to ride it on one leg though :wacko: looks so cute though :happydance:

Love my boys :cloud9:


----------



## Jetters

Thanks everyone, I don't feel as sad about it as I expected to? :shrug: Guess because I know I worked my tits off (literally!) to get to here. I could keep going now, everything is healing and we had a lovely nice routine going on but I just don't want to. Plus am back to college happydance:) next week so would rather not spend my breaks expressing in the toilet anyway... 


In other news, I hadn't mentioned it till now cos think I was a bit shellshocked... Garry left me when K was 10 days old :cry: literally out of nowhere- too much responsibility for him and off he sodded. Came back two weeks later with his tail between his legs saying he loves us both but doesn't know if he wants to be with me. Since then he's been here 2 or 3 days a week to spend time with me and K but he's still unsure- I feel so in limbo because we're acting like we always do, perfectly happy, but we're not 'together' we're on a break. :nope: It's only just starting to really sink in...

That, coupled with the infections i've been fighting, one which had me back in hospital, and just learning to cope alone with a baby... has been one hell of a tough ride. But you know what? I'm ok- Kia makes it ok- it's been the longest six weeks EVER and yet not one bit of depression at all. Yay me, yay Kia for being such a lovely incentive to keep it at bay, yay happiness so pure that all the other heart aching stuff doesn't seem as bad as it would have before he came in my life- I feel like there's a little bubble around me now that only K is in, and nothing else really touches me as much?


----------



## Jetters

moggymay said:


> Also recommend leaving G and K to have boys evening so you can get out wiv da girls and get you some ME time. You deffo deserve it, if you dont feel like it yet then go for some Daddy time for YOU with YOUR Daddy!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: love you Moggy!! you always say the right stuff :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Would never leave Kia yet unnecessarily just because i'm already utterly wracked with guilt about going back to college next week... I never finished my course when I fell preggo, I had to drop out cos of the morning sickness that never ended. So i'm doing it again- nine months of 2.5 days a week away from Kia.... eeeep... but when i've got it, it's done and then I can go to uni at long last :thumbup: am only going because Garry is having him for one day, and my dad for the other, and both have agreed to bring him to the college for my lunchbreak too. It'll be so worth it... and nice to have a bit of the old me that isn't all babybabybaby... but god, it's gonna be a hard year.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Bloody hell Yas, I had no idea you were having such a tough time. Are you ok with the idea of him not being about? I cannot believe he walked out when K was only 10 days old! That is truly shocking.

Claire, that's great news about Ana's bum!

We were going to go out for a walk today but I now just want to hibernate. I'm so tired but can't sleep and am now feeling miserable. I know I should be making the most of this time but it's just so hard when you are constantly on guard and having to put up with texts/messages asking if there's any news. Our neighbour's the worst. When ever one of us leaves the house she happens to open her door to put the recycling out or something similar and then makes a comment about the baby still not being here. Agghhh

Sorry to keep moaning!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Massive hugs Yas hun :hugs: whatever Garry decides to do, Kia will always have his mummy and will never lack for love :hugs: you have worked your socks (or tits, as you say :haha:) off for him already.

Will be good for you going back to study and having some non-baby time. I had a couple of hours to myself today and although it wasn't much I felt really good for it. Definitely need to do it more.

I wish I could give you a bit fat hug - you are a star hun you really are doing so well :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Yas - nobody said it would be easy but I can promise you it will be worth it :hugs: If you need owt just catch us on here or text :friends: What uni course do you fancy? Think you could have a Daddy day - you and K and Grandpa two men who will never let you down :cloud9:


----------



## MamaBird

Yas :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I had no idea of all the things you had going on. So proud of you for all that you are doing. Kia is so lucky to have an extraordinary mummy like you. 

Sometimes I so wish we were all in the same town... :hugs:
xo


----------



## MrsMils

Yas - oh my goodness, you're so strong to have kept going through all of that, you're amazing! K has the best Mummy, you should be incredibly proud of yourself, sending you HUGE hugs:hugs: Please come on here and vent/get angry/worry etc whenever you need to, we're all here to try and help.

College will be fantastic and just the thing you need to concentrate on when you need a bit of baby-free time. I have such huge admiration for you being able to do something like that so soon after having a baby.

Ann - I hope you're feeling a bit better this evening, did you manage to get out for a walk? We went for one and the baby felt really heavy and low etc afterwards, but then nothing since then (surprise surprise!). Are you still getting lots of BH's? I really hope you get going soon :hugs:

MIL drove me mad this evening (she was on pretty good form last night and supper wasn't too bad), yesterday, when discussing names (and we said that we were keeping our current favourites secret) I said that my absolute favourite name for a girl was x, but DH didn't want that for our first so if we had another girl then we'd use that. Anyway, we gave them a lift to a concert this evening and she piped up with "I've been thinking..." and proceeded to tell me that she though that that name was a bit of a mouthful with our surname and if the baby had a lisp it wouldn't work:growlmad:. I was so shocked that she had the cheek to tell me when I'd said it was my favourite name and we were probably going to use it in the future! So I just retorted with "Well, thats exactly why we're not telling you what we're going to name the baby - we don't need reactions like that!" I was very proud of myself! I think my patience really is thinning...!!:haha:

Claire - great news with Ana!

Has anyone heard from DeDe? And how about Costgang? I hope Sophie is out and better.

Lia, Pip and Moggy - how are the babies?!! I hope you're all having a nice weekend. Thanks for the positives on inductions, I know I'm worrying very prematurely, but I like to be prepared/know what I'm in for! If I did have to be induced the MIL would be on holiday and would miss it all (she goes on the 11th and gets back on the 18th), I didn't want her to miss it, but now I'm feeling a little less pressure:blush:.


----------



## MrsMils

MamaBird said:


> Sometimes I so wish we were all in the same town... :hugs:
> xo

Brig - I know what you mean, how nice would it be if we could all meet and have a natter every couple of weeks?! :hugs: How is Peyton doing? Any more piccies?! Did you get the AD yet?


----------



## MamaBird

MrsMils said:


> MamaBird said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes I so wish we were all in the same town... :hugs:
> xo
> 
> Brig - I know what you mean, how nice would it be if we could all meet and have a natter every couple of weeks?! :hugs: How is Peyton doing? Any more piccies?! Did you get the AD yet?Click to expand...

So far so good with Peyton! Can't wait to see if she has gained again by Tuesday! And this little lady already has so many pictures taken of her in2 weeks it's crazy! I'll attach a couple 

No AD so far...what about grape KoolAid?? 

xo
 



Attached Files:







CIMG4638.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5









CIMG4644.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 5









CIMG4655.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsMils

Aww - look at all of her hair!! She's so cute!!! Thanks for the picture, seeing all of your babies on here keeps me going - I'm going to have one of them soon!!!

No KoolAid so far, but our post here is pretty rubbish! If the AD doesn't arrive (I was worried about customs), my parents are going to Nova Scotia in October, so I'll get them to post some when they're in the country.


----------



## moggymay

MamaBird said:


> Sometimes I so wish we were all in the same town... :hugs:
> xo

me too! :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> MamaBird said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes I so wish we were all in the same town... :hugs:
> xo
> 
> me too! :hugs:Click to expand...

Me tooooo :hugs::hugs:

xxx


----------



## penguin77

Yas - :hug::hug::hug: You've been through so much hun...one thing though...if you can survive all this in the 1st 6 weeks of K's life (and you have :thumbup:) you can survive and pull through absolutely anything :hugs: Shows how strong you are hun. Like others have said...get some daddy time and get spoiled...nobody deserves it more :hugs: I hope you and Gary sort things either way soon so you can move on with whatever you decide....i think you need to for both you and K's sake.

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow Peyton has already grown so much! I can see a massive difference! She is utterly gorgeous Brigitte.

Lydia, no we didn't get to go out unfortunately. My dh had a brief spell of being pee-ed off as he wanted to cook and it just made me dip massively in to a downer. Then all I wanted to do was hibernate and lie on the sofa feeling sorry for myself! lol! Tbh yesterday I just gave up trying to get this baby out. Off to my folks' for lunch which will be nice. We hadn't planned anything for this weekend so it's nice to have something to look forward to.

I did keep waking up between midnight and 4am last night with cramps/BHs but they didn't lead to anything other than a tired Ann with what I think is the beginnings of a migraine as my vision has gone strange. Still my sweep is booked in for tomorrow!

Lydia, did you say yours was also tomorrow?

Yas, I agree with the others that you are utterly strong and amazing and that it would be so nice if we could all meet up. Brigitte... is the UK a bit of a commute for you with a new born?! :hugs:

xx


----------



## Piperette

Morning ladies,

Yas, huge :hugs: to you. You are one very strong woman. Keep it up! :thumbup: And as the others said we are always here if you need us.

And I absoutely agree that it would be great if we all lived in the same area.

Just a quick message while our little man is humming his wee songs...:cloud9:

Can anyone give me a quick hand with the calculation of my SMP? I originally planned for my Mat Leave to start on 2nd September, all the days before were annual leave and Bank Holidays etc. I agreed with my work that should the LO be here before the due date, they would pay me my holidays. With him being born on 24.08., I think SMP will start 25.08. Taking the Bank Holiday into consideration, how many days holiday do you think I should get paid?

And as someone asked for some more baby pics...
 



Attached Files:







P1010189 Small.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 5









P1010228 Small.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsMils

Hi Pip. How many days of holiday do you still have this year? Are they allowing you to carry over? I took all of my holiday before my mat leave kicked in - you don't have to start the mat leave automatically as soon as baby arrives, you could use up all of your holiday first? The BH shouldn't count as a day's holiday. Sorry - I'm a bit confused, preggo brain isn't letting me think logically! I was under the impression that once mat leave starts, you don't get paid anything extra for BH's? I could well be wrong though!:shrug:

Love the photos!! He's so gorgeous!!:cloud9:

Ann - aww, I hate the feeling when you just want to curl up and sulk, I'm having a bit of a morning like that, I still haven't bothered to get dressed! Hope you're feeling perkier today:thumbup:. Have a lovely lunch out, nothing like seeing your parents to cheer you up! I also really hope it hasn't turned into a migraine, I think a migraine would be the end of my sanity at the moment:wacko:

Sweep booked for Tuesday, so a detailed run-down (if you don't mind!!:blush:) of what is involved would be appreciated tomorrow evening (obviously in between the contractions that you'll be having as a result of the sweep!!):haha:


----------



## Piperette

MrsMils said:


> Hi Pip. How many days of holiday do you still have this year? Are they allowing you to carry over? I took all of my holiday before my mat leave kicked in - you don't have to start the mat leave automatically as soon as baby arrives, you could use up all of your holiday first? The BH shouldn't count as a day's holiday. Sorry - I'm a bit confused, preggo brain isn't letting me think logically! I was under the impression that once mat leave starts, you don't get paid anything extra for BH's? I could well be wrong though!:shrug:

I think I started off with 22 days holidays. My last day at work was 30/07. I thought Mat Leave and SMP automatically start the day after baby is born if baby arrives before the due date? I thought since you accumulate holidays (and Bank Holidays) when you are on Mat Leave, they count as a holiday and since my employer agreed to pay me for my holidays, I would get paid for that day. :shrug:


----------



## Piperette

And while I was in the shower yesterday, there was a delivery of flowers for us from OH's work, which was a really lovely gesture. Have a look...
 



Attached Files:







P1010232 Small.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 4


----------



## moggymay

:thumbup: I love those thistles!

Maybe we should all go to the central meeting point for a combined first birthday party holiday....trouble is think its mid atlantic and no land :dohh:


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> :thumbup: I love those thistles!

Me too. They are gorgoues, aren't they?



moggymay said:


> Maybe we should all go to the central meeting point for a combined first birthday party holiday....trouble is think its mid atlantic and no land :dohh:

:rofl:


----------



## MrsMils

Pip - sorry, I'm not very good at getting words out at the moment! What I meant is that BH should count as an extra day - so yes, you should get paid for that day I think? I'm confused about when it starts now, but if your employer said that they'd pay you for the holiday thats unused anyway then hopefully it won't be a problem. Perhaps one of the non-preggo's can count up for you, I really can't get my head straight at the moment!! Sorry!

Flowers are beautiful, thats so kind of them!


----------



## Jetters

A sweep is basically... fingers go in, and she feels around till she finds your cervix, then 'sweeps' with her fingers quickly and gently presses her fingers round the edges of it to get it to open up. It takes less than a minute and shouldn't be painful and is definitely less so than a smear as no instruments up there. :)


Pip, S is soooooo fricking cute. Love his hair!!
Brig, I keep looking at photo of Peyton on facebook.. she's so gorgeous, I love her little hair and expressions!!

Love you guys! Thanks for all the kindness xxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Gorgeous pics Pic!!

LOL Lydia, yes I will most definitely update you in between my big ole contractions! lol Hope you are feeling a bit happier today hun :hugs:

Moggy yes I think meeting in between will be a bit wet! Unless we meet on a boat?! xx

I've just got back from a big old walk so I had better go in to labor tonight! lol xx


----------



## moggymay

Anyone have a friend with a yacht complete with landing strip :dohh:

How late are these babies now? C'mon babies we need more birth stories and cute pictures of newnew newborns :happydance:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Think I am caught up ladies - so it would appear we are looking for a boat in the middle of the ocean for a party?? Will check my address book :rofl: would be nice to be able to have a cuppa together lol :coffee:

Loving the pics of A and P! Too cute :cloud9:

Sending all the labour dust I can muster for these straggling babies!!!!!

Nothing from costgang / dede?

Planning to start expressing a little soon so Ash can do some of the feeds - no idea where to start, how much do they even need?? :shrug:

You may have spotted on fb that Dylan did the local hospice charity walk on Sun :haha: last year we did the 12 mile walk, and MIL wanted us to all do the 20 mile one this year but thankfully :rofl: Dylan came along. The routes aren't great for buggies so Ash wore him in the wrap and we did the 2.5 miles. Dylan was the youngest walker haha so they did him a certificate :blush:

Hope you are all good :hugs:


----------



## MrsMils

Morning!:flower:

Once again, no news from me.... I must have spent 6 hours on that damn gym ball yesterday and nothing. I got a couple of BH and that was it. Getting seriously fed up now, not helped by the fact that I've been up since 3am for no apparent reason?! Just can't sleep.:nope:

Hopefully Ann will have some better news after her sweep today?:thumbup:

Well done to Dylan - he'll love that certificate when he's older! Phew that you didn't have to do 20 miles!! 

Yes - somewhere in the middle of the Atlantic then, hmm... :dohh: It would indeed be wonderful to all meet for their 1st birthdays, even if some couldn't make it there is always skype? Already voting for various AD combinations and desserts as the catering!!:rofl:


----------



## Piperette

P&F, they need about 150ml for every kg. So if the baby is e.g. 3.5kg, it needs 525ml per day. Depending on how often you feed, if you feed every 4 hours, it is 6 feeds a day, makes it 87.5ml per feed. I got this information from the breastfeeding book recommended by Moggy.


----------



## Piperette

MrsMils, you never know this might be the start of things. I was more uncomfortable than usual the night before S was born, but didn't make anything of it and the morning after my waters broke. Fingers crossed for you. ;)


----------



## Piperette

What are you ladies planning on doing regarding contraception? I was given some info and condoms in the hospital, but am not quite sure what we will be doing, so it doesn't interfere with the BF. :shrug:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Piperette said:


> What are you ladies planning on doing regarding contraception? I was given some info and condoms in the hospital, but am not quite sure what we will be doing, so it doesn't interfere with the BF. :shrug:

Abstinence, but hubby is fighting me on it :growlmad:

Midwife recommended I chat to the nurse @ my gps to get all the info as I had been on the pill so long I don't really know much about the others :shrug:


----------



## Piperette

pinkandfluffy said:


> Piperette said:
> 
> 
> What are you ladies planning on doing regarding contraception? I was given some info and condoms in the hospital, but am not quite sure what we will be doing, so it doesn't interfere with the BF. :shrug:
> 
> Abstinence, but hubby is fighting me on it :growlmad:
> 
> Midwife recommended I chat to the nurse @ my gps to get all the info as I had been on the pill so long I don't really know much about the others :shrug:Click to expand...

Same here. Well not with the abstinence, but the bit about the pill. I think the MW in the hospital mentioned that the minipill was okay when BF'ing, need to read up on it, I suppose.


----------



## moggymay

with mogster I BF on the pill - it was a green packet one :wacko: cant recall the name but GP will be able to help you, this time OH is having snip! We will use condoms or pill in between now and all clear, plan to sort pill at 6 week check - have 40 mins to fill else! He has seen doc and now awaiting referral to hospital, not sure if they will do op before J is one though....:shrug:

Wow K was 7 weeks yesterday, D is 5 weeks, J is 4 weeks today, P was 2 weeks yesterday and S/S 2 weeks tomorrow, A is too later this week! OMG! Any news from Dede?

Had a thought about boats in middle of oceans - they call them aircraft carriers or cruiseships :haha: Just need a helicoptor or seaplane to get to it - dont think fighter jets have space for all the pallaver a baby needs (they are quicker though) :rofl:


----------



## Piperette

Looking forward to hearing from F&C about her sweep...:coffee:

To the breastfeeding mummies: How often do or did you feed your little ones at about two weeks old during the day?

At night, S feeds about every three hours and sleeps the rest of the time, but during the day, he doesn't drink as much in one go and only settles for shorter periods. :shrug:


----------



## Piperette

I have not heard from DeDe. I sent her quite a few PM's, but no response yet. She hasn't been on since 22nd August, which makes me think that she probably had her little one and is just really busy with him.


----------



## moggymay

Piperette said:


> Looking forward to hearing from F&C about her sweep...:coffee:
> 
> To the breastfeeding mummies: How often do or did you feed your little ones at about two weeks old during the day?
> 
> At night, S feeds about every three hours and sleeps the rest of the time, but during the day, he doesn't drink as much in one go and only settles for shorter periods. :shrug:

J goes at least 2.5hours between feeds in the day and then has a feed at 7pm ish then gores to bed, he will wake then around 11pm and 3am then it is random how long he sleeps after that. If he has a long feed at 7pm he can easily just wake once only before the 5am wake up call.

My little man celebrated being 4 weeks old today by having a 30 minute poo! Mogster was helping me change a wet nappy when he started pooping and continued to do so on and off for the next half hour :dohh:

Currently loving his swing and his big brother :cloud9:


----------



## Piperette

How long does he feed for, Moggy?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Well ladies, I had my MW appointment today for my sweep. I mentioned that I've been a bit wet down there and she sent me to the hospital to be checked. Well it's just discharge, the baby is not as engaged as my mw thought and my cervix is so high she couldn't do the sweep. :(

The lady said it looks like I'm a way off yet. My mw is booking me in for another attempted sweep on Thursday and then an induction for the 14th if it's free. It is looking like I may not get the birth centre and birthing pool that I really want.

On the very much plus side, little fishy is very healthy with a good heart beat! We saw him on the scan and he's gorgeous. Also they put a belt on me and I was getting BHs every 5 minutes so my body is very good at practicing. 

Well at least now I will stop looking for signs constantly and can hopefully relax a bit. My dh has promised me a nice take out on Weds so that we have something to look forward to.

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Pip - Dylan did and still mostly does feed every 2 hours during the day, and not much different at night. Might get 3 hours if I'm lucky :dohh: One night, I got a 4 hour block, and I woke myself up as I had no idea why he hadn't woke up lol.

Moggy - 30 min poo omg!!!!!!

Ann - sorry bubs is not ready to make an appearance - but excellent news that all is well and healthy :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

F&C - on the positive side when a baby is ready to come your body can do it in the best way it ever would IYKWIM, if you get to induction on 14th you potentially could have a baby sharing a birthday with my little bro and induction is likely to go smoothly as the body is primed and ready and the baby a good gestation

On the uber positive side I was told at 10.15am I was not in labour with Mogster, that i was experiencing BH's and had an irritable uterus - he was in my arms by 11.55am Just because it doesnt look like little Fishy is gonna come soon both Pip and I are proof it can just happen and your body take over!

Main thing for you to do now is have a treat each day to look forward to and to enjoy being just you whilst you can, in a weeks time it will take ten times longer to do anything and you will no longer be able to put yourself first - you will have little Fishy there though so it wont matter a bit - even if he does a 30 minute poo!

I reckon you will go before the 14th but that may be me hoping you both have babies on Wednesday - it would be 8.9.10

Chin up whislt you wait for fishy you could look into the boat with an airstrip at the midpoint between us all....:wacko:

Can send you my lucky ball if you want...bounced on it just once and waters went later that day...? If you want me to PM your addy and will ask OH to post tomorrow! x


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Pip: P is feeding every 3 hours during the day and at night she is up every 4 hours or sometimes 4 and a half. Since I am trying to fatten her up my Midwife said it was fine to let her sleep longer at night but during the day be sure to feed her every 3 hours.

As for birth control. DH and I will no longer be relying on condoms alone even though they have been foolproof so far. Before we didn't care if we got pregnant on accident since we knew we wanted one child. We never got pregnant till we actually tried...but still. The thought of 2 babies scares the shit out of me. So when I see my GP at 6-8 weeks I will asked to be fitted for a diaphragm. I figure that and condoms should be ok!?

and by the way...you ladies crack me up with your talk of cruiseships and the likes! lol

Ann: I think little fishy will be here real soon!! xo

xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies. To be honest Moggy it's kinda nice now thinking he's going to be ages as we can both switch off a bit and relax. Having said that your words have really helped :hugs: I still really hope he'll be here before so I don't have to have an induction though. Oh and thanks for the offer of the lucky ball!!! lol!! We have a ball here but unfortunately it's not a lucky one! xx


----------



## MrsMils

Oh Ann, I'm disappointed for you! That is exactly what I was saying to DH tonight - I bet my cervix is so high that they can't actually do the sweep. Sending big hugs:hugs:. But like you say, at least now you can relax a bit and try and enjoy the next few days.:thumbup: They have already said that they won't consider inducing me until the 14th, so you could well beat me to it!

Random question - did you take your OH in with you for the attempted sweep? I can't decide whether I want mine there or not?:shrug:

8.9.10 is the date that my DH is hoping for Moggy!! (At first he did say 10.10.10 - thinking that September was the 10th month....:dohh:)


----------



## Jetters

:rofl:


----------



## moggymay

:rofl:

we got 9.8.10 nut we are brits - if we were american it woukld work...

how bout 4.56pm and 7 seconds on 8.9.10


----------



## moggymay

MrsM dont know OH would want to see that :wacko: maybe ask him if he wants to come with you but wait outside for that bit?


----------



## Piperette

Morning,

I was just wondering if F&C and MrsMils thought about nipple stimulation to bring on labour? I read about it before and like most things it seems to work for some people. Might be worth giving it a try? I think your OH's should do it for you though rather than yourselves for the full effect.


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone!

Ann can't post on here today (but can see what we're up to), she had a show this morning! :happydance::happydance::happydance: She's going to have another sweep later in the week, so fingers crossed things will get moving before she would be induced on Saturday (which they've brought forward because they're busy). So lots and lots of labour vibes for her!!! 

I had a chat to my osteopath this morning (who is apparently very famous in the pregnancy/baby world?! She has books and stuff when I googled for her number yesterday), she was SO lovely and chatted me through everything to do with the baby being back to back. She has advised that I don't have a sweep today and give the baby a few more days to try and turn, if I have a sweep, it will soften the back of the cervix and the baby will drop further and then won't be able to turn. So I'm off to see her tomorrow and then request a sweep on Friday (she thought I should just wait until next week, but I'd rather have a sweep and a back to back labour than be induced, so would rather give it a go). I got quite emotional speaking to her and as soon as I was off the phone had an absolute melt-down:cry:, poor DH managed to calm me down, I just think that I'm so tired, fed-up and hormonal that it was bound to happen at some point!

I spoke to DH about being there for the sweep last night, he thinks he'd prefer to be there to support me, but will stay 'head-end'!:haha:


----------



## MrsMils

Piperette said:


> Morning,
> 
> I was just wondering if F&C and MrsMils thought about nipple stimulation to bring on labour? I read about it before and like most things it seems to work for some people. Might be worth giving it a try? I think your OH's should do it for you though rather than yourselves for the full effect.

This was suggested at NCT and apparently you have to do it for at least half an hour?! I don't know that my nipples will take that!!:haha: I am getting desperate, I had a curry last night, but we didn't go to a dodgy enough place and it had no effect whatsoever!:dohh:


----------



## MrsMils

moggymay said:


> :rofl:
> 
> we got 9.8.10 nut we are brits - if we were american it woukld work...
> 
> how bout 4.56pm and 7 seconds on 8.9.10

That sounds perfect - if only!!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Go Ann!!!!

dylan glued to boob today and v fractious so not read thru properly yet :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

6 week growth spurt :thumbup: Should mean better sleep is imminent!


----------



## moggymay

had J weighed today - he was 11lb 7oz last week anyone want to guess what he was this morning?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> 6 week growth spurt :thumbup: Should mean better sleep is imminent!




moggymay said:


> had J weighed today - he was 11lb 7oz last week anyone want to guess what he was this morning?

I hope so, last night was pretty good!

I go for 12lb? I'm not well up on how many ounces in a pound to be fair lol :blush:

Dylan is locked on so I am one handed typing - Lydia I hope bubs moves for you get on the ball?? :shrug: nipple stimulation probably would have some effect as I felt twinges after / whilst trying :haha: so if I had been inspired to do it long enough who knows :haha:


----------



## moggymay

:happydance: Just clicked over to FB and saw your post :thumbup: Well done both of you!

J was 12lb6oz - he put on an ounce less than a pound :wacko: No wonder Im off to buy 3-6 vets at the weekend!

Could always lean on the baby chair and switch the vibrate function on - or have a snooze with it on your boobs :haha:

C'mon babies we want to see you!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> :happydance: Just clicked over to FB and saw your post :thumbup: Well done both of you!

Thank you - couldn't get back to sleep myself at 4am as I'd had so much :rofl:



moggymay said:


> J was 12lb6oz - he put on an ounce less than a pound :wacko: No wonder Im off to buy 3-6 vets at the weekend!

Wowweeee go little man!!!! Top milking lol! I am starting to look at the 0-3 stuff on him and thinking it won't last as long as I thought - where do they get these age ranges from??????????



moggymay said:


> Could always lean on the baby chair and switch the vibrate function on - or have a snooze with it on your boobs :haha:
> 
> C'mon babies we want to see you!

Love it :rofl:


----------



## moggymay

Age ranges are random I think as they vary shop to shop :wacko: To put it in perspective Mogster is wearing 4-5 tops and 2-3 bottoms - he is 3! He even has a 6-9month tank top that still fits :dohh:


----------



## MrsMils

Blimey Moggy - how quick is he growing??!!:happydance:

Saw midwife, she's booked me in for an induction on Monday (they were too busy on Tuesday). Said I can have a sweep on Friday if I like, either at a different surgery or at home if not, giving the baby another couple of days to try and turn, but its very far down in my pelvis, so even she didn't seem that positive. So I'll see osteo tomorrow, but so far, nothing is working and I'm still all limbs to the front. DH has made me a little 'all fours' chair, with an armchair turned around and lots of cushions, but my poor knees are so sore already that I'd rather stand... Feeling pretty blue tonight. Feel like I've completely given up on going into labour naturally now.:cry:


----------



## moggymay

holo in the pool?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Lydia for updating everyone. How do you feel about your induction date? FX the little one will move well before then.

So, as Lydia kindly updated you all, I had a bloody show this morning. Sorry for the detail but I felt a big lump pass through me and when I looked in the loo it was a big lump of yuck with blood in it. I did get all excited but apparently it could just be because of the internal yesterday and therefore not mean too much. Since then I've been getting brown discharge, like just before your period starts. No cramps or anything though so I don't think anything will happen for a while if it does. FX it does though!

My dh and I were just getting our head round the fact it was probably a long way off so this has messed with our heads a bit and now I just don't know what to think.

My MW left a message on my mobile this morning saying they can't do a sweep on Thursday which is when it should be but she's booked me in for Friday instead. Also she has booked me in for an induction. This should be full term + 12 days which would be Tuesday but they are too blimen busy that week so rather than let me go really overdue they want to bring the induction forward to Saturday!!!! I personally feel that is too early.. I'll only be a week and 2 days overdue. I'm worried that if I refuse it though, they won't have any availability for me for ages. My MW is off this week so she told me if I had any concerns to speak to the hospital when I go in for my sweep on Friday.

Hopefully things will happen over night but I'm a little doubtful. 

I can't believe they want to induce me so early. It will only give me a day to see if my 2nd sweep will work. I think we'll be turning it down so FX they will be able to book me in later.

x


----------



## moggymay

try out the vibrating bouncer - in a comfy chair with chocs etc and OH giving you a foot rub - maybe theres a reflexology point he might hit?

You have my sympathies but never know it could be tomorrow...make it to Wednesday and you go past my wait so will be willing you to have baby cos I recall how uncomfortable I got - you dont have to be induced if you dont want though, hospital can monitor you via scan every couple of days

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

F&C - they have to take you if you go into labour naturally so they should be able to fit you in later, stand your ground and get OH to be there when you talk to someone as he can always step in if you feel too emotional/angry to talk further. Do you think they have your dates right? If you think theyre correct then they do term+12 to allow you 48 hours to birth naturally before they consider section to stay within 42weeks, if you think the dates are too early then you could always request to be induced later to give your body more chance...

Not long now and in a few years when youre eating Ad with little one it will seem a million years ago! :hug:


----------



## MrsMils

moggymay said:


> holo in the pool?

Holo on the bed at the moment... DH has said I can have a foot rub once the football is over :thumbup:

Ann, you don't have to have the induction if you don't want too, my midwife (usual one, not the one I saw today) said she wouldn't recommend (unless medical reason) until 40+14. I don't really mind +13 as its only a day early. She also said that she'd be happy if I'd prefer not to have it then and wait another couple of days or so, but would suggest that I went to the hospital every day to have monitoring, just to be on the safe side. Surely they have at least ONE induction slot next week?! A day for the 2nd sweep to work isn't that long is it? See how you feel, you can always decline at the last minute depending on how you feel :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies. Yep I'm pretty sure the dates are right as I was charting so agree 100% with them. It all seems a bit crazy. So will I need to have a C Section if nothing has happened by 14 days?


----------



## Jetters

No I don't think so Ann... my induction was always going to be 14 days after my EDD and the MW said I could refuse the first one?

There *are* risks to going overdue if I remember rightly but they can't force you either way- it has to be your informed choice to go over their recommended amount. 


xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Yas x


----------



## MrsMils

No - they told me that I could go past 40+14 and be monitored to check placental function, and then be induced two or three days later than that if it still hadn't happened naturally. They will only do a c-section if the induction doesn't work as far as I am aware?


----------



## moggymay

section is usually 48hours after induction unless you are progressing - not set in stone though.

We were all set to refuse induction with J and were planning to do the daily monitoring - we were thinking of going to 17 days over max though, fortunately he decided he only wanted to be 8 days late!


----------



## Piperette

MW came to discharge us today. Weighed little S again and he is putting on weight nicely. :)

Birth weight: 7lbs 10oz
6 days old: 7lbs 15oz (not lost the expected amount :happydance:)
14 days old: 8lbs 14oz
:happydance:


----------



## Jetters

Go S, great weight gain :happydance:

I'm getting chubby monkey weighed tomorrow.. place your bets... he's 7 weeks now and I reckon he'll have doubled his birth weight!!


----------



## moggymay

go baby K :thumbup: and baby S

we will take forever to do that! J currently is just over 1/3 Mogsters weight :wacko:

have a good day at college today Yas - we are planning to brave tumbletots unless we get rained in...


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Pip good news on the weight gain :thumbup:

Moggy hope you make it to tumbletots! And Yas good luck for weigh in / college!!

I am getting to grips with expressing :coffee:


----------



## penguin77

Ann/Lydia - C'mon babies...time to say hello to the BFD group :winkwink:

Moggy - Hope you make it to tumbletots hun.:thumbup:

Yas - Good luck with 1st day at school hun:hugs: Oh...and thanks for the vertbaudet code on FB...got an outfit for Ana for £4 :happydance:

Lia - Well done ont he expressing...never done it but i suppose it can only gte easier :thumbup:

Pip - That s agreat weight gain hun....S is growing nicely :thumbup:

Brig - How was Peyton and did we have a weight gain?? Hope all has settled witht he BF for you :hugs:

Costgang/Dede - Hi ladies :flower:

Popping on to say hi....pretty busy most of the time with 2 so i generally read but dont post much these days. Ana has settled a bit more last day...but we have started on the infacol since yesterday which can take a few days to work (if it does make a difference that is). Getting more wind up so seems to be doing the trick so far :thumbup:
We're also above birth weight here too on the 11th day weigh in ...
Birth weight - 8lb 4.5oz
6 days old - 8lb 1.5oz
11 days old - 8lb 5.5oz :happydance:

xx


----------



## MrsMils

Whoop to all of the chubby babies!!! Aren't you all doing so well!

I saw oeteo this morning and she's opened up my pelvis, so baby has every opportunity possible to turn. I can go again Fri, when she'll do the same, and depending on how I feel, perhaps do something to try and get labour started (she understood when I said that I didn't want to wait for it to happen if it meant induction).

Off to meet NCT girls for lunch and have a cuddle with the first of the babies, hopefully it will motivate me rather than depress me more!

Ann - any progress?


----------



## moggymay

if my last antenatal group os owt to go by last baby will come 4 days before the first is 2 months old....not sure when that is though :wacko:


----------



## Piperette

Just to let you know that my mum will be coming over from Germany tonight to meet her 1st grandchild. I probably won't be posting as much in that time, but I will keep an eye on the thread to see when the remaining babies arrive. ;)


----------



## moggymay

survived tumbletots with both of them! In fact was kind of a rest as Mogster has gone up a class so no parental involvement we just sit and watch and Moglet fell asleep on the way there and slept right through the class and all the way home :happydance:


Enjoy time with your Mum Pip! :hugs: Bet she thinks S is absolutely wonderful, she is gonna be one proud Mum/Granny


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

So happy all the babies are getting chunky!!

I wish I knew if mine was getting chunky as well. MW cancelled our apt. on TUES because she was at a birth. We are to go in tomorrow morning now. She only has 4 days left to regain to her birth weight or else we will need to see a pediatrician. My MW didn't really seem keen on doing anything for the possible tongue-tie. And I'm not sure if thats whats making latching on hard for P. plus now my nipples have stared to become irritated. UGH!!:cry:

Also...P seems to be cluster feeding?? growth spurt? she was cranky last night and this morning. I fed her at 4:30am,7:50.9:00 and 10:45!! now she is FINALLY sleeping....not in her bassinet though...no no no....it had to be in my arms :dohh:

I also have a question for the mommies...I had pretty much stopped bleeding...it was really light and yellowish/orange. And now today all of a sudden it's heavier an bright red??? any idea whats going on?:blush:

Ann/Lydia....GOD I hope something happens soon for you two!!!!

Good luck today Yas!

xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

That sounds promising Lydia. FX LO turns and she won't need to do the same on Friday. Have you had any signs yet that things might be progressing? Also did you have a nice lunch and cuddle? I'm meeting my NCT lot tomorrow and there will be 2 babies, one of which was due a week after me but born a week before my EDD. Hey ho!

I'm impressed with the baby weight gain going on and mummy weight loss Brigitte!! You all sound like you are doing so well. 

I've decided to call the community midwives tomorrow (as my mw is away this week) and ask about my options. Do you think they would just give me the pessary on Saturday and not the drip? I've heard that I could still use the birthing centre if I go in to labour after the pessary. I just don't want them to say that if I've started the induction route then I have to keep going down that road and go on the drip and then C Section if still no luck. Either way I have a sweep on Friday so we'll see what's going on down there!!

Having a yummy curry tonight as a treat! Dh suggested we put a treat in the diary to keep us going and we have now reached the day we suggested!

Love to you all! xx


----------



## Piperette

I thought I'd post one more bump pic. Strictly speaking not a bump pic anymore, but a post-bump pic. :winkwink:

Little one was born at 38+3.
 



Attached Files:







Week 10 - Post Birth.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 2









38 Weeks.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 3









10 Days Post Birth.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Fish&Chips

Love it Pip! x


----------



## MrsMils

Wow Pip - that is absolutely inspirational!!! Well done you! Enjoy the time with your mum.

Had a lovely lunch and cuddle with the first baby - although apparently another one has arrived today! He was very well behaved and we're all so excited to meet our own now!

Glad you survived tumbletots Moggy!!
Got a really achy lower back tonight, but I think thats just from the osteo rather than a sign of labour!

Ann - its silly isn't it - every baby being born I get jealous of! A girl from work had hers today - she was due three weeks after me! Saw on fb Hubby got you flowers - thats lovely! Definitely have a long chat with them, maybe write down all of your questions before you ring so that you make sure they answer everything you need to know? I really hope that you can just have a pessary and then use the birthing centre, that would be great.

Brig - how frustrating, I hope that the appointment goes well tomorrow. Start foot-stomping about getting them to help you out with the possible tongue-tie etc.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oooh FX the lower back ache is a sign of something a bit more exciting!!! 

I'm getting lots of achy BHs tonight. Maybe my excitement of getting flowers and our curry which we've just ordered are bringing them on! lol x


----------



## Jetters

Brig, the bleeding has been coming and going for me with no rhyme or reason. :shrug:


First day of college was great, despite a really bad wobble when I rang my dad on my lunchbreak demanding he come get me :blush: I survived without my baby and am really glad I'm doing it!

He also weighs 12lb 3oz now.. hasn't gained much recently but is still bang on 50% centile.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good work Yas! I am soo impressed that you are doing this so soon. You are such a strong lady... I really admire you. x


----------



## moggymay

MamaBird said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> So happy all the babies are getting chunky!!
> 
> I wish I knew if mine was getting chunky as well. MW cancelled our apt. on TUES because she was at a birth. We are to go in tomorrow morning now. She only has 4 days left to regain to her birth weight or else we will need to see a pediatrician. My MW didn't really seem keen on doing anything for the possible tongue-tie. And I'm not sure if thats whats making latching on hard for P. plus now my nipples have stared to become irritated. UGH!!:cry:
> 
> Also...P seems to be cluster feeding?? growth spurt? she was cranky last night and this morning. I fed her at 4:30am,7:50.9:00 and 10:45!! now she is FINALLY sleeping....not in her bassinet though...no no no....it had to be in my arms :dohh:
> 
> I also have a question for the mommies...I had pretty much stopped bleeding...it was really light and yellowish/orange. And now today all of a sudden it's heavier an bright red??? any idea whats going on?:blush:
> 
> Ann/Lydia....GOD I hope something happens soon for you two!!!!
> 
> Good luck today Yas!
> 
> xo

Would guess P is having a spurt as it would explain her feeding as she is, would explain her sleeping ON you and would completely explain your bright red blood discharge. For what it is worth i had the same with Jack for a few days at the end of the third week so few more days and it will hopefully calm down again for you - should mean P will have regained her birth weight :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

:wohoo: One month old today and our best night last night :happydance:

Jack was in bed by 7.15 and woke up for a feed at 0045 and then at 0415 then this morning, my little star!

Also having goodish day with Mogster - few toilet issues still but asked him to go do a wee after lunch and he looked at me and said: "No worries Mummy!" :rofl:

I love them so much :cloud9:


----------



## MrsMils

Ann had her baby boy today! Her waters went last night at 11.30pm, I heard from her this morning when she was nearly ready to start pushing. Just had a text now to say that he was born by emergency c-section, weighing 9lbs! They're very tired but happy. She said to update you, but I didn't know whether she'd want his name on here, so I'll let her tell you.

Woohoo - we have another baby!!! :cloud9: I'm so excited for her, even though things obviously didn't go as planned, she didn't have to have an induction and he came when he was ready (although by the sounds of things a little stubbornly!!).

Well done Ann!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsMils

Yay Moggy - great day all around then! Thats fab! So cute "no worries Mummy"!!! Just need my little one to start to make an appearance and then it'll be perfect!!


----------



## Jetters

No worries mummy- love it :rofl:


CONGRATULATIONS ANN!!! Sorry it wasn't as you'd hoped BUT yay that he's finally here, can't wait to hear from you!!! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Congratulations Ann well done you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

So pleased college went well Yas and Moggy I am so jealous of all your sleep :rofl:

Just a quickie as trying to nab lunch while Dylan snoozes - we have been visiting a friend and her little girl Orlaith today which was lovely :thumbup: Tried him with bottle of EBM today but no joy so far, will have to persevere as he obv didn't know quite what to make of it lol!

:hugs: ladies


----------



## moggymay

dont worry he has slept so much today Im sure we will be up ALL night!


----------



## moggymay

MrsMils said:


> Ann had her baby boy today! Her waters went last night at 11.30pm, I heard from her this morning when she was nearly ready to start pushing. Just had a text now to say that he was born by emergency c-section, weighing 9lbs! They're very tired but happy. She said to update you, but I didn't know whether she'd want his name on here, so I'll let her tell you.
> 
> Woohoo - we have another baby!!! :cloud9: I'm so excited for her, even though things obviously didn't go as planned, she didn't have to have an induction and he came when he was ready (although by the sounds of things a little stubbornly!!).
> 
> Well done Ann!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations! Welcome to the world little Fishy! How funky 9lb on 9.9! That is so cool, cant wait to hear the name :happydance:


----------



## Piperette

F&C, congratulations on the birth of your little boy. :happydance:

Glad to hear that you are all okay. Get some rest now and looking forward to hearing more. :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Ann- :happydance::happydance: huge congrats hun..cant wait to see some pics and know the name:cloud9:

Xxx


----------



## MamaBird

YAY!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats Ann!!!! can't wait to see pictures of little fishy!!!!!:flower:

Just came on for a quick post!! Saw our MW this morning to weigh Peyton....She is back to her birth weight!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: 6lbs 11oz!! So 3oz in 6 days!!

Midwife does think we should see our GP and try to get a referall RE: the tongue-tie thing. Also, she told me to get herbs to help increase my milk supply...so I got those. We'll see if it helps. Next apt. on Sept 20th!

Hope all is well with you ladies!!

xo


----------



## penguin77

MamaBird said:


> Just came on for a quick post!! Saw our MW this morning to weigh Peyton....She is back to her birth weight!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: 6lbs 11oz!! So 3oz in 6 days!!

Well done both of you :happydance::happydance:

xxx


----------



## MrsMils

Fantastic Brig!! You must be thrilled!! Well done to you and Peyton!! :happydance:xx

Oh - and Ann had discussed the name before, so you may well be able to find it when we were having name chats if you look back (unless she's removed it when they decided). Gorgeous name!:thumbup:

Now - WHERE IS MY BABY???!!!! :growlmad: Moggy - how many days over were you, do I beat you tomorrow at 10 days over? (Not that this is a comp I wanted to win!!:haha:)


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Fab news Brig!!! :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

Jack was 8 days late - I was 41+1 but at least he was quick :thumbup:

Having to buy a cot for him as he is too big now for his crib and the cotbed wont fit in our room comfortably so decision is to buy a cot for him to use til 6 months then he can move out to the nursery...bless move out, makes him sound so old :haha:

Think I remember the name choice but gonna scroll back and see if she left the post....That will be tomrrow morning though as am off to bed as presuming after last nights fab sleep tonight is gonna fall very short!

Well done on the weight gain for P - you got BF down Brig - well done you :thumbup: Its hard when theyre little as it takes longer to establish a good pattern and to increase the gap between feeds cos their tummies arent big enough to eat too much so they are hungrier sooner :dohh:

Cant believe we have almost all the babies, cant wait for your now MrsM - Im guessing girl and 8lb 3oz and that you will beat the induction :hugs: What time is osteo tomrrow?


----------



## MrsMils

moggymay said:


> Cant believe we have almost all the babies, cant wait for your now MrsM - Im guessing girl and 8lb 3oz and that you will beat the induction :hugs: What time is osteo tomrrow?

Thanks hun - that gives me hope!! Osteo at 9am and then sweep at 10.30am. I'm really nervous about the sweep - silly really as I know she does it every day of the week, but I'm such a prude about things like that!:blush:

Hope you get a good night again tonight then - I'll keep my fingers crossed!

MIL came around this evening to say goodbye - they're off on hols for a week tomorrow, I feel terrible for her that they'll miss it, but I guess now that they've gone its pressure off a bit :shrug:


----------



## Jetters

MrsMils said:


> Now - WHERE IS MY BABY???!!!! :growlmad: Moggy - how many days over were you, do I beat you tomorrow at 10 days over? (Not that this is a comp I wanted to win!!:haha:)


:rofl: you poor bugger!!! 
am SO pleased I didn't have to go overdue, i'm far too impatient and would have drove myself bonkers. :friends:



YAY for Peytons weight gain!
Can't wait to hear Little Fishys name and see pics etc....


xxx


----------



## MamaBird

Hey Ladies!

Just came on to see if we had any pictures from Ann and if Lydia's baby decided to make an appearance! No luck. :dohh:

I was going through my camera's memory card and thought I'd share a few pics of my monkey. :cloud9:

xo
 



Attached Files:







P9050005.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 4









P9090035.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 5









P9090041.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jetters

Awwwwwwww LOVE her!!!


----------



## moggymay

love those boots! xx


----------



## moggymay

Name on FB now, apparently he is gorgeous - was there ever any doubt of this though :cloud9: Cant wait to see :happydance:


----------



## Piperette

Brig, :thumbup: on P's weight gain. And she is so cute on the pics. Love the booties too.

Guess I will have to wait for F&C to announce the name on here since I don't have FB. :coffee: Can't wait to see piccies of the LO and for MrsMils LO to make an appearance too.


----------



## MrsMils

Piperette said:


> Brig, :thumbup: on P's weight gain. And she is so cute on the pics. Love the booties too.
> 
> Guess I will have to wait for F&C to announce the name on here since I don't have FB. :coffee: Can't wait to see piccies of the LO and for MrsMils LO to make an appearance too.

I'll forward her text on now Pip! x


----------



## MrsMils

No baby from me again, had osteo which was fine, sweep couldn't happen as midwife at a home birth, but she's going to come and see me at home to do it this afternoon, nice to be at home, but I really wanted to get it over and done with!!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Beautiful pics Brig!!!

And Lydia - might be nice to have it at home, bit more relaxed maybe? :shrug:

Big :hugs: to you lady your baby is obviously very comfortable you have made a good home! :flower:


----------



## MrsMils

MamaBird said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Just came on to see if we had any pictures from Ann and if Lydia's baby decided to make an appearance! No luck. :dohh:

Sorry!! No such luck. At least I know that by this time next week it'll be here (either that or I've had a postponed induction).

LOVE the pics, she is just so gorgeous! :cloud9:


----------



## moggymay

FYI Weekends are the quietest time to give birth in terms of hospitals - hence inductions on Sundays :wacko:

most common day is a tuesday - not sure why or if its true but pub quiz said so I also remember the monopoly board! :dohh:


----------



## MrsMils

Yup - they couldn't fit me in on Tuesday (42 weeks), so Monday it is. Looks like that will be it too, poor midwife couldn't do the sweep, no matter how she tried, she could just about reach my cervix, but its closed. I knew this would be the case, but can't help but feel so disappointed.:cry:


----------



## moggymay

dont be disappointed make the most of your last days as a first time preggo cos next week you will be holding little one in your arms :happydance:


----------



## Jetters

moggymay said:


> dont be disappointed make the most of your last days as a first time preggo cos next week you will be holding little one in your arms :happydance:


this!!! you must be feeling so frustrated, the desire to meet your baby is overwhelming isn't it?? but moggy is so right- life will NEVER, EVER be the same again, you will be amazed how much your every thought becomes dominated by your baby. :hugs:

enjoy this time if you can- get out the credit card and fill your days up, get manicure and pedicure, haircut, go shopping for a post baby weight loss incentive outfit, write out some thank you cards in advance, (although i cheated and ordered thank you photos online :rofl:), cook a meal that takes ages that you love, go buy a boxset ready for when you're breastfeeding and bored, have a 'date night' with hubby if you can be bothered, both get dressed up etc, xxxxxxx


----------



## MamaBird

Wise words from Yas. Although having a baby is an absolute miracle...nothing will ever be quite the same ever again. It's hard but try to enjoy your bump and your hubby...soon enough you will have that little babe here.

xo


----------



## MrsMils

Thanks girls, I'm feeling better about it now, I think I'd just got myself all psyched up for it giving me a chance at beating the induction deadline. I'm trying to be positive about the induction now, the midwife said that if the pessary works/they break my waters then I can go on to have a completely normal labour and use the pool etc if I want to.

I've just had my favourite roast chicken with my Mummy and sister, which was really lovely. DH has the day off on Sunday, so we'll try and do something nice then too - enjoy the last day!! (Unfortunately the credit card has already taken a severe bashing while I've been waiting over the last two weeks, so I had perhaps not do too much on that!!).

DH has brought me home a chocolate brownie from work, so I'm going to scoff that now!!


----------



## Jetters

Nom- brownies! Jealous!

I think there's too much negativity around induction stories to be honest... fact is, LABOUR HURTS regardless of how it begins! You're gonna do fab and it's great that you can still go ahead and have the pool etc. xx


----------



## MrsMils

Thanks Yas. I think the main thing is that I was hoping to do as much as possible in the comfort of my own home (big bath, supportive hubby, familiar surroundings, etc).

Can you tell that I REALLY hate hospitals?! I instantly get really stressed out and tense. When we were just discussing it with the midwife on Tuesday my bp went up to 159/98, when later it was back down (usually 117/78 as an average!), she had to check it 3 times before she was happy to let me go!

I think tomorrow I'm going to re-write my birth plan with an induction in mind, so that I can look at it in a more positive light etc.


----------



## Piperette

MrsMils, just to let you know my experience. I was absolutely set on the pool for my LO's birth and they had one available, but when it came to it, I didn't go for it after all as I couldn't get comfy in the bath to start with. Either way you will be fine. :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all! Thanks for all the lovely messages. I'm still in hospital and currently sitting here expressing as little Harry isn't feeding too well. :( sorry to keep you waiting re his name! It is Harry William. Will write more about the labor when I get home but as you know it didn't go according to plan. Still he's safe and here and that's all I care about! He is utterly gorgeous and so well behaved. I'm very much in love! Lydia, so sorry that the sweep didn't work but mine apparently didn't either but yet it obviously did get things going. Good luck hun. I will be thinking of you. Oh you're welcome to show pics of Harry on here. I just can't do it from my phone. X


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> most common day is a tuesday - not sure why or if its true but pub quiz said so I also remember the monopoly board! :dohh:

S and I can vouch for that. :winkwink:

F&C, looking forward to hearing more about your birth - as you said the main thing is that he is here now. Sorry to hear the feeding isn't going too well at the moment. But you never know it might still work out for you both. Fingers crossed. When are you coming out of hospital?


----------



## Piperette

My mum is sooo in love with little S. She is already worried about how she will cope without him when she has to go back home. :cloud9:

He is such a good wee boy and such a little cuddler. He lets you kiss and cuddle him all the time.

Yesterday I had forgotten to get something from the shop and as S wasn't due a feed yet, my mum suggested I go back quickly on my own and get it. So I went. I was only gone for 20 minutes, but it was the first time I was without my little man for over nine months really and I missed him so much. It was horrible, I could have cried. :cry:

And when I told OH about it, he said now you know how I feel having to go to work every day. :cry:


----------



## MrsMils

Ann - aww, he's so cute, well behaved too - you must be onto a winner!! :cloud9: Unfortunately I can't get the picture from my phone onto the computer (I'm useless with technology), can any of the rest of you? If so, let me know and I'll forward it to you so you can put it on here:shrug:. Pip, did you get the forwarded message? I hope he starts feeding better soon Ann so you don't have to be attached to the pump too much:thumbup:.

I'm glad you're having a lovely time with your Mum Pip, it must have been SO odd not being with S, even for a short amount of time.:wacko:

Off out for a potter around a lovely local village (with great shops!:haha:) with my sister now, which should be nice. Its weird, for the first time in ages I woke up not being disappointed that nothing happened in the night, I think I've accepted the induction now (thank goodness!), although I know that there will be tears if I call up on Monday morning and they postpone it, DH will have to do something pretty special with me that day to stop me having a meltdown!!:blush:

Thank you all so much for your support, you really are all brilliant!!:hugs:


----------



## Jetters

I can Lydia, send it to me xx


----------



## moggymay

on your potter dont forget the AD! See how posh you can make it as a dessert!

Induction is just a very organised way to meet your baby :thumbup: Even so it will be just like any other labour - organised chaos! I got a good feeling lil one is gonna give you an easy labour :shrug: also that bubs is a she...:wacko:

Have a fun Saturday, off to put Jacks cot together - OH just popped to Mothercare to get a mattress :dohh: I got both boys and flat pack :wacko:


----------



## moggymay

Jetters said:


> I can Lydia, send it to me xx

Yas can you forward it to me too? xx


----------



## Piperette

There you go, F&C's little man. Isn't he cute? I think he already looks like his mummy.

MrsMils, yes, I got your message. Thanks.
 



Attached Files:







Image026.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pinkandfluffy

What a beauty :cloud9: good to hear from you Ann and hope you are both out soon and doing well :flower:


----------



## MamaBird

AWWWE!!! What a cutie!! xox


----------



## MrsMils

Grrr, :growlmad: was teased by braxton hicks all of yesterday evening. Went to bed and nothing. This baby has 24 hours to begin making an appearance, then it really is going to be evicted!:trouble:

Thanks for putting the photo up Pip - isn't he gorgeous!!!?:cloud9:

I had a nice day yesterday and today DH is off, so we're doing some last minute things (i.e. buying lucozade/bananas etc for labour, tidying house), I've allowed him out to play golf this afternoon with my friend's husband (while we go out for tea and cake!) and then we're going to chill out in front of a film tonight, probably the last uninterrupted film in a while!!:haha:

I hope everyone else has nice things planned for today!:flower:

xx


----------



## moggymay

thats it MrsM - golf for him + cakes for you = baby not going to need the eviction notice tomorrow...FX'd


----------



## Jetters

MrsMils said:


> Grrr, :growlmad: was teased by braxton hicks all of yesterday evening. Went to bed and nothing. This baby has 24 hours to begin making an appearance, then it really is going to be evicted!:trouble:

That smiley is hilarious :rofl:

Hope you manage to have a good last ever-sunday-without-baby!!! :hugs:

Me and the boys are off out shopping cos this little fatty is realllllllly in need of 3-6 clothes, definitely wont be in 0-3 much longer... mind you the big fluffy nappies don't help!!! :dohh:

xx


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone, had a lovely day thanks :thumbup: (albeit a little fraught this morning, I felt the need to get the house completely tidy and roped in DH, much to his annoyance, but felt a lot less stressed once I knew it was clean and ready for a baby!). DH just on his way home, then we're re-packing some hospital/labour stuff, working out how to use the monitor (his job) and getting me ready (i.e. wash hair/shave legs etc!! My job), followed by a chinese and then chocolate cheesecake!:cloud9:

Hopefully next time I post it will be with good news, please all think happy labour thoughts for me! I'll text those of you that I have numbers for, I'm happy for all details apart from name to go on here, but please feel free to PM name etc around us lot (should have done this with H - sorry Ann, I didn't think!).

If I post tomorrow morning it will be because the induction has been postponed, and I will therefore be having a tearful meltdown..... :cry:


----------



## Jetters

If that DOES happen, text me- i'll be on hand with lots of love and sympathy! But remember, s/he'll be here SO soon- how exciting is that? You'll never have another Sunday without your baby... you'll never again shave your legs nice and slowly... you'll never again have all this free time to go online... :rofl: :hugs: :friends:

xxx


College starts properly tomorrow! EEEEEEEEEP! My first full day without bubs- i'll be gone 830-4 but they're meeting me for lunch to break the day up. :(


----------



## MrsMils

F-ing bloody hospital. I am SO angry and upset. I call (as requested to do) this morning, lady on the ward says absolutely, come in now (tells me what to bring, books me in for a private room etc). We get the house locked up etc, dog sorted and then a different lady calls me to say that I'm "only 41+6" and therefore, because they can now fit me in tomorrow, they won't take me today, its not their policy and delivery are 'quite busy' anyway. But if its busy tomorrow then they'll just bring me in for monitoring. Why can't the f-ing departments communicate with each other before messing with hormonal and desperate people's emotions?!!!

They have made SUCH a big deal about a girl from NCT that doesn't want to be induced (really scaremongering about the risks of going a day over 42 weeks etc) and are making her come in for monitoring every day past 42 weeks (they even made her go in for a scan etc at 41+5).

When I start asking questions about what would happen if they're too busy tomorrow etc she gives me this patronising lecture about how much better it is that I've got another day for labour to start naturally and its SO much better for labour to start naturally. Um, if it were, then why are they so adamant about inducing on the day of 42 weeks, its not like at midnight something suddenly changes.

DH taking me out shopping today, here's hoping that I go into labour when I'm there, then I can go to Norwich hospital instead.

Sorry, rant over...


----------



## moggymay

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/351146-going-into-labour-mothercare.html


----------



## moggymay

Lydia :flower:Im so sorry they are messing you about, saw your FB status and it wouldnt let me post the link on there :shrug: then came on here and saw your post. Wish we could do something, cant believe they wont take you as they would if you had gone into labour already so what is the difference - maybe theyre promoting the statistics about Tuesdays :wacko:

Wondering which shop you should aim to be in...apparently M&S give you a bottle of champers and pop you in a taxi...where would I choose....hmmm? Somewhere with a trolley full of AD wuld be apt :rofl:

Will be thinking of you and willing you to have your waters go exactly 5 weeks after mine....FYI thats about 13:36

:hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Lydia - fully sympathise hun and hope your body will kickstart on its own no thanks to the hospital :dohh:

At least you are able to be out and about today? Once they induced me and THEN had no room for me in labour I was still confined to the hospital (no grounds to speak of) so at least you can look at it as getting an extra day to keep moving, and do something nice? Though I know it must be frustrating hun. We are all thinking of you.

MASSIVE hugs and hoping you manage to enjoy your day, or are surprised by bubs yourself :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

Lydia- you must be so frustrated hun .... Sending 10 lorry loads of hugs your way:hugs::hugs:
Buy something nice for yourself to cheer you up...maybe a bottle of champers in prep for the imminent celebrations :winkwink:

Yas- good luck with the 1st proper school day hun :thumbup:

Moggy- wow 3-6 clothes ready... I think jac was the same though.. Ana seems to be growing a lot more steady. Hmmm...maybe ive spoken too soon...will see what the HV weigh in brings this afto lol:hugs:

Lia- hi hun:flower:

Xxx


----------



## penguin77

Ann- H is so gorgeous:cloud9:

Pip- thanks for posting a pic of H :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## moggymay

Claire the other day he wore a top Sam was wearing at christmas - Sam was a July baby :wacko:

Loving the idea of going out and buying champers ready to wet the babies head - plus if you decide no alcohol cos of BF then you have the option to open it F1 stylee!


----------



## Piperette

Lydia, you poor thing. :hugs: How wrong of them to keep you hanging like this. Oh well, maybe you can join costgang and me (not sure if anyone else had their LO on a Tuesday) in the Tuesday statistic club. ;)

Yas, enjoy your first long day at college although I am sure it will feel strange for you.

Everyone else :hi:


----------



## MrsMils

Thanks so much everyone - you're all so lovely, the support means the world. `i've just about calmed down now, it was just so frustrating that they told me yes and then took it away. It was also seemingly just 'at their convenience' (which the community midwife said was probably the case), as they said the labour ward was 'quite busy', but the main reason was that the people due for induction tomorrow had all delivered, so they wanted me to go tomorrow. Its fine as long as I don't get turned away tomorrow, then I really will be fuming. 

Do you think I could ring up the other hospital in my area to see if they have capacity for an induction if they do postpone again tomorrow? It just drives me crazy that they gave me such a lecture about questioning not being induced after 42 weeks, only then to tell me that I should wait until I'm past 42 weeks??!!

Had a lovely day, but unfortunately I didn't go into labour in any shops, never mind!! DH bought me a lovely pair of boots and took me for dim sum, I'm now off to have a bottle of bubbly at my parent's house with him, I'm hoping a glass may chill me out enough to sleep tonight...?

Yas - I hope you had a great first proper day at college!


----------



## MamaBird

Lydia!!
So happy to hear about you day after the crap you had to deal with!! Yay for a new pair of boots!! hopefully soon it will be a baby!!! I also think girl by the way ;-)

So today I decided to try the Cuddly Wrap a friend sent me. It looks like little miss P actually enjoyed it!  Here is the proof...and as well, I am loving two handed typing again! hahaha!!!

Hope all you ladies are well!

xo
 



Attached Files:







P9130051.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - OMG you do have a big boy :baby:

Lydia - :happydance: for getting new boots. YOu have nothing to lose in phoning the other hospital....but i would have thought you would need to stick to the one youre booked into as they have your notes and stuff....its worth a try though. :shrug: Enjoy the bubbly.....nobody deserves it more :hugs: Good luck tomorrow too :hugs:

Brig - Miss P does look comfy and snug...she's beautiful :cloud9:

We had another weigh-in today...and we have a guzzler on our hands....just like her brother :haha:
Birth weight- 8lb 4.5oz
11days - 8lb 5.5oz
18days - 9lb 1oz ( 11.5 oz in a week!!!) go girl :happydance:

On another note she's developed a cough today and seems worse tonight- she was also a bit weezy this afternoon but thats ok now.....going to keep an eye on her and may take her to docs in the morning if no improvement. Poor thing...i feel helpless :cry:

xx


----------



## Jetters

Hope Ana is ok :( Rory had his first cold at 2 weeks and it upset me SO much :hugs:


Speaking of whom... I'm so, so upset tonight- haven't slept at all- I just found out my horrifically evil ex is pregnant again. She already has the 3 kids that she doesn't remotely give enough time, love or attention to and now she and her stupid new girlfriend have gone and got themselves preggo. I want to scream with frustration- I just want my son back- it's been nearly 11 months since i've seen him :cry:. How can they possibly think this is fair to split the family again? The 3 kiddos go to their dads thurs-sunday and now this new baby, obviously, wont. She's just starting a new family and her current part time family are going to lose out even more :'(


----------



## MrsMils

Claire - I really hope that Ana has improved this morning :flower:

Yas - huge hugs hun, not fair at all. I'm sure that this is the last thing that you need on top of everything else:hugs:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Brig she looks snuggly! I took Dylan to my docs in his wrap this morn and he loved it and snoozed all the way back :haha:

Claire hope little A picks up - can't imagine a baby cough but can't be pleasant :nope:

Yas :hugs: hun - it frustrated me so much when we were trying to get pregnant how there were people who didn't seem to care about the ones they were blessed with or realise how lucky they were :nope:

Lydia - ARGH! Just seen FB - can hubby kick their asses? I was in no state to deal with my hosp as I was so emotional and weepy but Ash got firm with them and got more info than I had. Or have you tried the other hosp you mentioned? Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Piperette

Morning all,

P&F, what is happening with Lydia for us non-FB'ers?

Yas, huge :hugs: Try not to get too upset about it.

Claire, hope A is feeling better this morning.

Everyone else :hi:

We're just waiting for the health visitor, who is or was due between 10.30 and 11.30. Good job that mummies on maternity leave and their babies don't have anything else to do than wait in. ;)


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Piperette said:


> Morning all,
> 
> P&F, what is happening with Lydia for us non-FB'ers?
> 
> Yas, huge :hugs: Try not to get too upset about it.
> 
> Claire, hope A is feeling better this morning.
> 
> Everyone else :hi:
> 
> We're just waiting for the health visitor, who is or was due between 10.30 and 11.30. Good job that mummies on maternity leave and their babies don't have anything else to do than wait in. ;)

Sorry Pip I'm such a muppet :dohh: they didn't have her on the list for today apparently :dohh: no further update but hope her OH kicks their ass 

Your HV gives you an idea of time? That is an improvement on ours - I don't even get AM or PM lol!!!

Just had chubber weighed - he isn't a chubber in fact, he is 10lb 2oz and looks to be edging closer to 25th centile. He is short and has a little head circumference too. But she said nothing to worry about?


----------



## Piperette

P&F, I am sure if she said there is nothing to worry about, there is nothing for you to worry about. :hugs:

Labour dust for MrsMils.


----------



## Jetters

Piperette said:


> We're just waiting for the health visitor, who is or was due between 10.30 and 11.30. Good job that mummies on maternity leave and their babies don't have anything else to do than wait in. ;)

Sooooooo true!!! :rofl:


Poor Lydia's facebook says her name isn't on the list at the hospital today... :shrug: poor love. WE'RE THINKING OF YOU LYDIA!! Get hubby to get all assertive on their ass... or camp out in the waiting room and refuse to leave :thumbup:


Lia, K was on the 7th centile when he was born and stayed on the 9th for 5 weeks, then BAM! Jumped to 25th and then bam to the 50th! Kapow! :D Don't worry.. as long as he's ON the centile chart then all is well :hugs2:


----------



## penguin77

Hia ladies:hugs:

Took Ana to the docs this morning as she had bouts of serious coughing during the night. Glad to report that her chest is clear so probably just a bit of a cold. Keeping an eye on her temp for now and hope she gets better soon. One good thing it doesnt seem to bother her much:thumbup:

Damn HV And MW.... One home visit mw said shed come late morning anx eventually came at 2.30!!!! Was so pissed off as the day was wasted wAiting for her:growlmad: Luckily my hv is good with keeping close to suggested visiting times.

Lydia- hope you get going on the induction today..... Just nag and nag hun xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Thanks Yas :hugs:

And Claire - glad Ana isn't too bothered by it and doesn't sound serious, hope she clears up soon! :thumbup:

I am just luxuriating in the fact I have managed lunch....and some HOUSEWORK - yes ladies, housework, I must be getting better :haha:


----------



## penguin77

pinkandfluffy said:


> I am just luxuriating in the fact I have managed lunch....and some HOUSEWORK - yes ladies, housework, I must be getting better :haha:

:rofl::rofl:

Dont worry i also feel a sense of acheivement when i get housework done too... Dont know what ill get done once hubby is back in work next week:blush: might have to get a cleaner lol

Xx


----------



## moggymay

It does get easier....

Jack was 12lb 13.5oz at his weigh-in today, gain has slowed down which is good news for my boobs! 7.5oz in a week is about right I think, he couldnt carry on at the rate he was :wacko:

Six week check on Monday then we have school to look forward to from October 4th :happydance: Cant believe my little man will be going every day, seems only yesterday he was a baby in my arms, cant even remember what it was like not to have them anymore :shrug: I love my boys :cloud9: 

Claire you will be great! Dare I say it but it is almost easier when its just you with two as you fall into a routine and you know what you have and havent done etc The first few solo days with two were hard but it got easier and now we are out and about at playgroup Mums n Tots etc, even off to tumble tots again tomorrow

Yas how did college go?

Pip hows it going with S and your Mum?

Ann - are you mega in love still with H?

Lia - love Dylans weight :cloud9:

Brig - P is gorgeous, I want those boots though, a pair of slippers like that would be toastie!

Lydia - I really feel for you, 8 days extra drove me mad but try to stay positive, the extra days cooking mean he/she will hopefully be a good sleeper :hugs: and you will be able to lie on your tummy soon :cloud9: Hope they get sorted and have you in soon, if not :grrr:

Sarah and Dede :hi: Hope all going well with your little ones?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all, just popping on quickly to say I'm still alive!!! Very over-whelmed by the whole experience and keep randomly crying even though I'm very happy. Will catch up properly soon.

Lots of hugs and labor dust to poor Lydia xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

See I got so good at getting out and about, but nothing done at home as the rare occasions he naps its often on me, or I would use the opportunity to munch (banana and crackerbread........staple diet lol)

While Ash was home it was fab - I can't wait for his week off, we are going to a cottage in the lakes and lots of walking! Oh but no BnB :wacko:

Awww moggy your boys are growing up! And go Jack! Wish this one would stop hammering my boobs so much :dohh:

Ann so glad you are alive hun - we understand!

Anyone heard from lydia? :flower:

We are off to booby group today, and hubby has already prepped dinner for tonight woop!

:hi: to everyone


----------



## moggymay

Hi Ann, congrats again, emotionalness is all v normal, enjoy your little man - theyre fab!

AFM Jack slept from 7.15-7.15 with just a 30 min wake up to feed/change him at midnight and then a 20 min splash n dash/change at 4.30 so feeling well up for Tumble Tots today, on second load of washing and kitchen clean AND my other bump buddy had her little one Emily in the early hours :happydance:

Hope you are all okay, sending all my spare energy and positive vibes to Lydia, hoping she has got into hospital at least... :hug:


----------



## moggymay

:hi: Lia


----------



## moggymay

pinkandfluffy said:


> Wish this one would stop hammering my boobs so much :dohh:ne

Lia you have to be cruel to be kind for a day, make sure you dont give in until he stretches himself a bit - if he feeds every 2 hours in the day usually stretch it by 10 minutes...Jack feeds when he wakes up, then he will usually feed at 9am, midday, 2.30/3pm then 5pm and top up at 6.45 after bath then he will wake twice after that before morning. He has 4 full feeds in the day and a split feed either side of Mogsters dinner! Not long now til we get to 4 feeds including the split feed as the 9am and midday one will merge hopefully into one about 10.30 am, trying that today but boob is bursting and he is begging now so off to feed him and type one handed for a bit!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

:hi: moggy

yay for little Emily! :happydance: but I must stop reading about your wonderful sleep lol. As Dylan now weighs Jacks birthweight can I have a longer stint at night??? Past two nights the first stint has been 4 hours :happydance: but then down to 2 hourly or even 1 hourly :dohh:


----------



## moggymay

Does he actually NEED food EVERY time? Could he be waking due to nappy/cold etc?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> pinkandfluffy said:
> 
> 
> Wish this one would stop hammering my boobs so much :dohh:ne
> 
> Lia you have to be cruel to be kind for a day, make sure you dont give in until he stretches himself a bit - if he feeds every 2 hours in the day usually stretch it by 10 minutes...Jack feeds when he wakes up, then he will usually feed at 9am, midday, 2.30/3pm then 5pm and top up at 6.45 after bath then he will wake twice after that before morning. He has 4 full feeds in the day and a split feed either side of Mogsters dinner! Not long now til we get to 4 feeds including the split feed as the 9am and midday one will merge hopefully into one about 10.30 am, trying that today but boob is bursting and he is begging now so off to feed him and type one handed for a bit!Click to expand...

I do try - its easier when its hubby trying to distract him instead of me with my milky aroma :dohh: maybe I try too much and should tyry the 10mins, I prob try for too long and make him worse. these last few days has been worse with sometimes less than 2 hours but HV just mumbles 'growth spurt' and leaves it at that.

Will keep trying - guess theres not much I can do about the night ones yet without it waking hubby up :wacko:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> Does he actually NEED food EVERY time? Could he be waking due to nappy/cold etc?

Nappy/temp seems fine - same in the day I check those first but then try to distract him a while. At night he sucks his hand like mad, and crying til I feed him?

Bugger.


----------



## moggymay

Could OH help a little at night?


----------



## Jetters

Do you use a dummy?X


----------



## penguin77

Hia everyone :hi:

Moggy - I love hubby being home but i think it will get easier as soon as i have my own routine when he's back in work...still dreading the 1st few days alone though :blush: J is doing to well for you...especially being BF. We're on 1 wake up a night since she's been a week old so cant complain...so last feed was 10pm and she woke up at 3.30am last night.....not bad. .. so i hope that's a good sign she's starting to get the 'night' thing iykwim...or it was a one off LOL Enjoy tumble tots :thumbup:

Yas - Hi hun :flower:

Lia - The dummy might work....Jac never took to one but i do use one with Ana at times.....most of the time she doesnt want it but it can be a godsend if she's niggly and wont settle. Hoping not to use it long term but if needs must so be itiykwim.

Ann - Hi hun.....i know how you feel about the over emotions.....my hormones/emotions are worse post baby rather that during pregnancy. I was the same with Jac.....i can cry at a drop of a hat at the moment :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## moggymay

dummy can help at night - in the dark/dim light if they want to suck they will often try what they ignore in the day....worth getting a dummy clip though so if you use it you dont have to scrabble around their crib/cot/basket :thumbup:

Jack is loving the extra space having upsized to a cot, just a shame we have to now get rid of our crib, both boys used it and have no one in family thats preggo and as moving soon will have to sell on :cry: Ah well someone else can make happy memories with it...


----------



## Jetters

Deffo no more babies for you, moggy? x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies, glad to know the crazy emotions are normal!

Lia, Harry feeds quite regularly as well. We've wondered about trying to stretch it a bit but it changes daily so I guess at his young age of only 5 days we shouldn't be too strict. At night we've been finding he wakes himself when his hands wonder to his mouth so we're trying swaddling. It seems to be working so far. Last night he woke up twice for feeds before waking us at 6.30am.


----------



## moggymay

Jetters said:


> Deffo no more babies for you, moggy? x

:nope: Got my boys and they are all I want/need. Hubby gonna be snipped:shock:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Thanks ladies. Can't often get him to take the dummy but trying to persevere. Managed to stretch a couple of feeds today. Just finding things a bit difficult - my mum and dad came today which was nice though.

There's a thread on BF board at the moment about feeds and there seem to be a lot of frequent feeders on there - so is it normal or should we stretch it out? https://www.babyandbump.com/breastfeeding/414645-does-number-feeds-reduce.html

Hope you're all okay - thanks for your suggestions. DH struggling with Dylan so I'd better go......:dohh:


----------



## penguin77

Lydia has had a little girl :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Massive congrats hun :cloud9::cloud9:

''Born at 6.30pm weighing a whopping 9lb 4.5oz by csection + hasnt stopped feeding since. Eric and I are completely in love with her''


Dont think she wanted name posting...it's a beautiful name though :thumbup:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Fab news isnt it!

I love the name! Makes for great initials too :thumbup:


----------



## Piperette

Was just coming on to see if it had been posted yet. Love the name too. Glad they are okay. Can't wait to see some pics and read her birth story.

Congrats MrsMils. :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

pinkandfluffy said:


> Thanks ladies. Can't often get him to take the dummy but trying to persevere. Managed to stretch a couple of feeds today. Just finding things a bit difficult - my mum and dad came today which was nice though.
> 
> There's a thread on BF board at the moment about feeds and there seem to be a lot of frequent feeders on there - so is it normal or should we stretch it out? https://www.babyandbump.com/breastfeeding/414645-does-number-feeds-reduce.html
> 
> Hope you're all okay - thanks for your suggestions. DH struggling with Dylan so I'd better go......:dohh:

First time around we were told to try and space feeds at least 2 hours apart preferably 3 hourly as this helps baby digest the hind milk, if you feed too often they dont get the hind milk and get only wind from too much foremilk - she said it is like a pint of lager :wacko: If you only drink the head you just get beer burps quicker :dohh: Basically the three hour point is the aim to ensure bubs gets enough feeds in the day to prevent waking all night - to be honest though Mogster never settled to a routine of 3 hours until about 8 weeks, this time Jack has sooner but I think only because of our experience of Mogster AND the fact that he is so much bigger! The aim after the 3 hourly feeds are reached is to get 4 hourly but only if the nights stay the same IYKWIM?

If Dylan is doing well and is happy and so are you then you are doing right! The books can only tell you what worked for THAT baby and theyre all unique. If he does 2 hourly in the day and he takes a good feed then its good, if he doesnt take a good feed it might be worth getting him to crash in the day for a couple of hours to get him hungry enough to take a good enough feed to be able to stretch the window. Does he sleep in the car? You could feed him then play for a bot, change his bum then go for a drive to get him to sleep...?

Dont know if this helps but with Jack in the night the first wake up we feed change then feed again and with the second we change first then feed...seems to work so far

Ask away if there is owt we can do to try and help, first time around BF is much harder than the second. Also the bigger the baby the easier the feeding seems to be :wacko:

Hope D gives you a good night tonight :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

On the note of initials did you know that our little one's initials are S.I.R.
:) So we already have our own little Sir amongst us.


----------



## penguin77

So does that mean all our babies are here???

Any news on Dede...i would have thought she has had her baby now too :shrug:

We can move from the preggy section soon and go to the other buddy section we mentioned :happydance::happydance: (csant remmebr it now though lol)

xxx


----------



## moggymay

we are all "time" related in our family :)


----------



## Piperette

Not sure about DeDe. I have PM'ed her again yesterday. I really hope DeDe and her little man are okay.


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> we are all "time" related in our family :)

:)


----------



## Jetters

YAAAAAAAAAAAAY for Lydia, at last! So happy! She too ended in section so will be interested to hear the story. Has Ann managed to write hers yet? 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



Lia, sorry things are a bit tough at the moment. It will pass- remember that! I know i'm f/f now so no more bf advice from me.. but there was a point just before the mastitis when suddenly he'd go longer between feeds and I felt so relieved. It'll happen when his belly is a bit bigger. And these babies change so much week by week- already I feel like my floppy newborn has gone and instead i've got this strong, sturdy 8 week old. :hugs:


----------



## MamaBird

Hello Ladies!!

Wow there was so much I wanted to say and now I don't know if I will remember it all??

First off: CONGRATS Lydia!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I knew you'd have a girl!! I can't wait to hear her name!! :hugs:

Ann: It is VERY overwhelming. I spent almost two weeks (and still some days now) going back and forth on being completely in love and then wanting to put Peyton back in! lol It's crazy all the things you feel. :hugs:

Yas: I'm sorry you never see Rory :cry: I didn't even know you had another child. Why is this evil lady keeping you two apart? If it's too personal just disregard my question :hugs:

Claire: :hugs: I feel your pain. Peyton is sick with her first cold. :cry: We went to my goddaugthers birthday party on Saturday...on Monday I started feeling sick, yesterday was hell, and P was VERY fussy, today I feel better but she is all sniffly and coughing. I have no clue what to do..I didn't even know babies this young caught colds...and from me. :cry: Hope Ana feels better soon. :hugs:

Lots more I wanted to say, but I think I have to end there for tonight!

xo


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Massive congrats to Lydia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

And thank you again ladies - moggy you are as always a star, will try getting him more awake at night for the feeds, and Yas yours and anyones advice is always welcome doesn't matter that you now FF!

So after trying to space Dylan out more yest, the evening feeds got closer together instead :dohh: I think I will just stick to what he's happy with and stop whinging lol. My house seems to be really hot, Dylan won't wear much, so it was pointed out by HV that sometimes he will just be 'thirsty'. If he goes on within two hours of already having been on I put him on the same boob as he did have a stint of green poos (from no hindmilk) but thats stopped now.

Am feeling a bit more positive today - sorry, I was a bit mardy yest, DH finally gets it now though and made me breakfast in bed and looked at me with those 'you're amazing I don't know how you do it' eyes as he struggled loads with Dyl last night :thumbup:

So do we have all babies now????????? Well done :thumbup: :thumbup: seems to have gone sooo quickly now (maybe Lydia will disagree for a while yet :haha:)


----------



## moggymay

evening cluster feeding is very common, sit down feet up and watch tv! :hugs: Mogster did it for a while then grew out of it :thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

Yep Kia has always cluster fed in the evenings, he still does now even though he's ff! In the day he goes around 4 hours but has a bottle around 5 and then is hysterically hungry again at 7ish and 9ish....


----------



## moggymay

Jack will feed at 5pm then want a top up at 6ish then has new boob at 7 then bed, he will go to near midnight or 1am then have a feed and another about 4.30am, both these are now around 20-25mins including change so getting easier at night, 6 week growth spurt is imminent though so trying not to get too used to these lovely sleeps yet! Be interesting to see how 6 week check goes....cant even remember what they did at Mogsters - hoping it doesnt take full 40 mins else will be legging it to collect Mogster from school....think OH may be collecting him in uniform :dohh:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> Jack will feed at 5pm then want a top up at 6ish then has new boob at 7 then bed, he will go to near midnight or 1am then have a feed and another about 4.30am, both these are now around 20-25mins including change so getting easier at night, 6 week growth spurt is imminent though so trying not to get too used to these lovely sleeps yet! Be interesting to see how 6 week check goes....cant even remember what they did at Mogsters - hoping it doesnt take full 40 mins else will be legging it to collect Mogster from school....think OH may be collecting him in uniform :dohh:

Super Jack :thumbup: See our feeds are so short really but BF counsellor said as I have a quick / strong let down and he is putting on weight its ok. I try to keep him on as long as poss.

We get our 6 week check at 8 weeks with the JABS argh!!!! Is Mogster doing well with Jack?

Strange question ladies - what do you do with your LOs while they are awake and not being fed / changed?? Am running out of ways to entertain Dylan, though he has a fascination with our wallpaper :haha:


----------



## moggymay

swing/playmat/rocker/out for walk/sling


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> swing/playmat/rocker/out for walk/sling

Thanks :thumbup: apart from the walk / sling he doesn't seem a fan of the others other than his vibrating chair bouncer that gets me breakfast time lol. He likes to be on the move it seems. Weird cos he loved the playmat at first :dohh:

Wasn't kidding about the wallpaper either he bloody stares at it for ages!


----------



## Piperette

pinkandfluffy said:


> Strange question ladies - what do you do with your LOs while they are awake and not being fed / changed?? Am running out of ways to entertain Dylan, though he has a fascination with our wallpaper :haha:

Cuddle him and kiss him lots while he still lets me. :winkwink:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I also don't know what to do when Harry sleeps during the day!! Every time we try and put him down he wakes so we are currently taking it in turns to hold him. We must get a play mat or something as he's now getting more alert so will need more entertaining. Any good suggestions?

A massive congratulations to Lydia!!! I'm so happy that she finally has her little one to cuddle. 

Lia, I'm also worried about Harry's constant feeds. I actually worry that I'm over feeding him as sometimes it seems he's got an icky stomach.

xx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Fish&Chips said:


> I also don't know what to do when Harry sleeps during the day!! Every time we try and put him down he wakes so we are currently taking it in turns to hold him. We must get a play mat or something as he's now getting more alert so will need more entertaining. Any good suggestions?
> 
> A massive congratulations to Lydia!!! I'm so happy that she finally has her little one to cuddle.
> 
> Lia, I'm also worried about Harry's constant feeds. I actually worry that I'm over feeding him as sometimes it seems he's got an icky stomach.
> 
> xx

Ann - feeling a bit less frantic than I was as it seems some ladies on the BF forum have 2 hourly feeds (or less :wacko:) etc at 3 or 4 months old so I guess all babies are just different?

BF counsellor / HV keep insisting we can't overfeed them BUT one thing I thought about, are you offering both sides at a feed? When I was doing that, he was bringing back most of what he took (so having to feed again :dohh:) but now I am just offering one side (unless he's been on for ages and I know he's had the good stuff, in which case he doesn't often take the other side) and it is a bit better. And he is still putting weight on.

My plan of action - open our flipping windows and cool the house / Dylan down and see if that cuts out the 'drink' feeds lol.


----------



## moggymay

also try stripping his bottom half except nappy to keep him awake for feed so he sucks well rather than suckles, its all about patience in the early days and perseverance frustrating but you get there in time :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lia, usually he polishes off at least one boob. Today I feel almost like I'm going to run out of milk! We went to get him registered and feed him there at 1pm. He was on one boob for about 10 mins before falling off. He was then ok for 5-10mins but then wanted more so I gave him the other for 10 mins or so. Then he was ok until we got home about 15 mins later. He then went straight back on the boob and feed for about 1 1/2 hours. In that time he filled his nappy and was sick a bit. He seemed very unsettled but I couldn't wind him. EVENTUALLY he feel asleep but woke up when I tried to put him down. We then spent about an hour trying to stop him crying and the only thing that ended up working was more boob. He drained one and then had a good go at the other. He's now sleeping but I'm not sure how long it will last and then he'll probably want more. Any suggestions? Is this normal?


----------



## Piperette

F&C, I was also a bit worried about a week ago as he drank sooo much. But I think it was just a growth spurt and it appears that as long as you feed your LO when demanded, your boobies will produce more if more is needed.

How long does or did it take everyone's LO's to empty one breast?


----------



## Piperette

I have started expressing S's night feeds and bottle feed him them as that way we know how much he drinks. On that note does anyone have any experiences with bottle warmers? We are currently warming them up in a pan, but especially at night I think a bottle warmer would be more convenient.

I have seen this one here, which I read somewhere would work with our bottles.
https://www.mothercare.com/Lindam-N...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42773041&mcb=core


----------



## Jetters

I have that one, but just sold it. Its good- warmed up a 6oz bottle in 5 mins but its a bit noisy (like a kettle boiling) and theres no timer or way of turning the heater off- so you never know when the bottle is done and have to keep checking. x


----------



## penguin77

Brig - I feel your pain...i feel so helpless with Ana. She's not so bad in herself but the coughing sounds sooo harsh :cry::cry:

Lia - Cant help witht he BF advise sorry...im useless onthat front :blush:

Ann - I'm struggling with the play time...more so as i cant really trust Jac. I would love to put Ana on the play gym i had for Jac but he'd end up on top of her... :dohh: So for now i hold her or she's in moses basket or in the swing. The swing will get used more and more so i can use it most of the day when hubby goes back to work next week. Otherwise im lost as she needs to be secure when Jac is about :shrug:

Ana's cough is no worse or better. Temp is ok and she's feeding ok...so not really worried. But weve developed another problem me thinks....she's colicy :dohh:
I have infacol already but it doesnt seem to do much anymore and last few nights have been extra fussy/crying and gripey due to wind....reverted to Dr Browns bottles today..dont seem to be making a difference so far....if no change again tomorrow im tempted to try a different powder formula as a last resort. Wish me luck...

xx

xxx


----------



## moggymay

Good luck Claire! Dont know what to suggest re formula, Im useless on that front so swings and roundabouts with feeding methinks :hugs: Friends have said SMA can be tougher to digest but then girls on August babies thread seem to say same of Cow and Gate....sure the consensus is Aptamil...but then I guess you either love or hate it depending on success I guess?

Pip, you have to be careful expressing night feeds - it may impact on supply...my milk seems to do the most producing at night IYKWIM as boobs feel fuller at night than in the day, if you dont feed then how do your boobs know? Or do you express while he is feeding?

Everyone else :hi: gonna watch How I Met Your Mother then head for bed, get a couple hours before J wakes :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> Pip, you have to be careful expressing night feeds - it may impact on supply...my milk seems to do the most producing at night IYKWIM as boobs feel fuller at night than in the day, if you dont feed then how do your boobs know? Or do you express while he is feeding?

Moggy, thanks. I should have said that I express when or after feeding him at night in order not to mess up my supply. It mentioned that in the book that you recommended, which I finished the last few pages in hospital the night I gave birth. :haha:

Good luck, Claire. Can I ask you do you use a bottle warmer for your Dr Brown bottles?


----------



## Jetters

I use bottle warmer with Dr B's... just have to heat the bottle up without the lid and teat on, but you're meant to heat all bottles up without them on anway x


----------



## MamaBird

Hey Ladies!!

Just a quick update from me! P seems to be doing better today. and we finally got in to see my family Dr and got that referral for the tongue tie...hopefully we can see the specialist soon. More good news..........in the last week she has gone from 6lbs 11oz to 7lbs 2oz today!!! yay!!!

Claire....hope Ana feels better real soon. *hugs*

Well off to watch Vampire Diaries and then bed! 
xo


----------



## moggymay

Piperette said:

> Moggy, thanks. I should have said that I express when or after feeding him at night in order not to mess up my supply.

Phew!

Have you thought of the travel warmers where you click the element to warm the bottle?


----------



## moggymay

MamaBird said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> Just a quick update from me! P seems to be doing better today. and we finally got in to see my family Dr and got that referral for the tongue tie...hopefully we can see the specialist soon. More good news..........in the last week she has gone from 6lbs 11oz to 7lbs 2oz today!!! yay!!!
> 
> Claire....hope Ana feels better real soon. *hugs*
> 
> Well off to watch Vampire Diaries and then bed!
> xo

Go Peyton! 7oz in a week is PERFECT! :yipee:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Ann - does sound growth spurty?

Claire - sorry to hear Ana still poorly - we failed with infacol though a lot swear by it, I think it made Dylan worse.

Brig great news about P!!!

Strange question ladies - poo? How often????

:hi: morning all


----------



## moggymay

pinkandfluffy said:


> Ann - does sound growth spurty?
> 
> Claire - sorry to hear Ana still poorly - we failed with infacol though a lot swear by it, I think it made Dylan worse.
> 
> Brig great news about P!!!
> 
> Strange question ladies - poo? How often????
> 
> :hi: morning all

Poos - for BF baby Dylans age can be up to 5 days between them, so long as lots of wet nappies its ok - if a little stressful awaiting the explosion you know will eventually come! When it does come expect 3x£2coins worth for each day so it could be a fair bit!

Mogster has come down with manflu :cry: and Jack has the sniffles, he was up 3 times last night as Mogster keep waking him up :dohh: Feeling tired this morning and have stonking backache from going from holding Jack to holding Mogster - slight weight differential! Weekend tomorrow though :happydance:

Glad to hear we are all settling to motherhood, great to still have you guys on here though :hug:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Ahh I vaguely remember an exploder poo - normally there was poo in pretty much every nappy thats why I have suddenly wondered why there hasn't been anything much (some slightly soggy trumps perhaps!) these past couple of days. Will watch out for return of the exploder poo :dohh:

Awww hope Mogster is feeling better soon hun :nope: I thought I had misread it at first as I was assuming it would be Moglet waking Mogster up :haha:

We have found Dylan likes having his lower lip tickled I must try and get a pic of him chuckling at it :cloud9:


----------



## Jetters

Pah, £2 coins worth yeah RIGHT! The amount that comes out of this child (Especially when he was breastfed) is unbelievable :rofl: it's even worse now that he's on formula cos he saves it up for 3 days at a time and then BOOOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## moggymay

we get mr whippy stylee when he is being changed :dohh:


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> we get mr whippy stylee when he is being changed :dohh:

We get that too. Lots of it. :haha:


----------



## moggymay

:rofl: are we seriously discussing poo? what has motherhood done to us :dohh:


----------



## Jetters

:rofl:


----------



## MamaBird

LOL!!

Yup, I love it...we are definitely dicussing poo!! And I was actually excited to read that it's ok if Peyton isn't having as many poos. She's almost 4 weeks now and is only having about 2 poos a day compared to the 5 a day of before! lol

Moggy, I hope the kiddies feel better soon. *hugs* P is now getting over her cold but it was horrible to see her like that :-( Poor little things huh?

Well not much else going on with us. Going to try and get in contact with the specialist now to see when we can see him and find out if he thinks P really does have a tongue tie or not.

Have a good day/weekend ladies!!

xo
xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ladies, I'm a bit worried as I keep bursting out crying. Is this normal?


----------



## Piperette

Fish&Chips said:


> Ladies, I'm a bit worried as I keep bursting out crying. Is this normal?

I would think so, F&C. It's your hormones. It will take a while for them get back to normal. Do you feel okay otherwise? Is your mood okay and you just start crying now and then or do you generally feel quite low all the time? :hugs:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Fish&Chips said:


> Ladies, I'm a bit worried as I keep bursting out crying. Is this normal?

I hope so hun cos I do too! Not as much now as before though :hugs: I was worse for being tired I think, could that be it? :hugs:

If it's random and not all the time it is prob hormones still adjusting?


----------



## moggymay

Fish&Chips said:


> Ladies, I'm a bit worried as I keep bursting out crying. Is this normal?

Hon you had a hell of a birth experience and Im sure are still recovering to some extent, if you add in the overwhelming feelings that come with a newbron and the additional emotional stresses of establishing BFing and getting used to being a family rather than a cople then I think bursting into tears is only natural! If you are constantly in tears and feeling generally low and lacklustre it is worth mentioning to MW or to HV/GP, they will be able to tell if it is PND or baby blues....what does your OH think?

Read your birth story and wanted to say I think you did amazing and your little man is very handsome - you should be very proud. Definitely worth an AD with flake sprinkles! :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

On the poo topic...Mogster said tonight he needed to do a plop poo...is there another kind? :wacko:


----------



## costgang

hi everyone, congrats to all of us on babies, sky messed up my phone line,then when they had sorted it, tesco had cut my internet, :growlmad: but its back now:happydance: how is everyone doing?


----------



## costgang

moggy, regard plop poo, when ben has a tummy upset, he has what he calls sick poo, the squits:haha:


----------



## Jetters

Where's Anns birth story, Moggy?... i cant find it *stupid moment*


BIG HUGS ANN :friends: :hug2:
I was very tearful for the first 3 weeks and still a bit of a blubberer now- my hormones and the tiredness were overwhelming. I also read that women who had sections often struggle with crazy hormones because your body is all like wtf, where's the baby gone! I think you should only start to worry if you're *generally* feeling low and unhappy all the time- if you can't really feel joy yet. And if that's the case, we are here for you and will help you get all the help and support that you need xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MamaBird

Ann,

I felt really...what's the word...psychotic almost for the first week and a half. One day I was soooo upset (don't even really know why) it took Nathan 2 hours to get me out of bed and into the shower (I hadn't showered in 2 days :blush:, totally not like me...especially not with the bleeding etc. :gag:) Thank goodness my parents were over that day...they took care of P while Nathan just talked and comforted me. 

Even just this week I had a huge meltdown...I was sick, tired, P had just started a cold. I cried for almost an hour...snotted all over my pillow case...soooo sad. I kept thinking I can't do this...I can't be a mom. This is too hard. And then I snapped out of it again.

Try to get as much sleep/rest as you can. I know that's what everyone says...but seriously it works. As you ladies know..I didn't sleep much for the 2 days before P was here and the first 3 days of her life and even my midwife has since said I was a little psychotic during that time. Emotions EVERYWHERE. 

Give yourself time Ann...H is only a day over a week. You'll see...every week will be better. But if in another couple of weeks you still feel the same...maybe you could talk to us...or someone you trust. :hugs:

xo


----------



## moggymay

in her journal Yas... https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/262130-fishys-little-journal-42.html


----------



## penguin77

Moggy - Trying aptamil since yesterday.....was on SMA which was great with Jac. Like you said all babies are different...what works for one doesnt for another :shrug: Also stopped the infacol as it didnt seem to work anymore or possibly made her worse. 

Brig - Great news on the weith gain and doc referal hjun...glad Miss P is also better. Not much change here really...if no improvement by monday i'll be going back to docs. Luckily it doesnt bother her much though...only when she does cough now as her throat must be sore poor thing. 

Lia - Have stopped the infacol.....never thought...it stopped working or maybe never did....or like you said made her worse. Today so far she seems to bring her wind up without it.. so thanks for the tip :thumbup:

Ann - Huge hugs hun :hugs: I can still cry at a whim even now....hubby can tell me the slight thing im not happy about and i can cry instantly. Was the same with Jac....so could be some truth to the csection thing yas mentioned. If you're trully worried talk to your HV though :hugs:

Yas - Hi hun...hows college?

Costgang - Welcome back :hugs:

Pip- Ive never warmed bottles....i go room temp :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies. It comes and goes but seems to be whenever any professional health worker asks how I'm doing or if I'm tired. I just miss time alone with my dh. Think I'll mention it to my mw/hv. Think I'm seeing them tomorrow. That's interesting about the c section. 

It's good to know I'm not the only one like this and that it is normal. Hugs to you all, you have made me feel so much less alone in this. xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Fish&Chips said:


> Thanks ladies. It comes and goes but seems to be whenever any professional health worker asks how I'm doing or if I'm tired. I just miss time alone with my dh. Think I'll mention it to my mw/hv. Think I'm seeing them tomorrow. That's interesting about the c section.
> 
> It's good to know I'm not the only one like this and that it is normal. Hugs to you all, you have made me feel so much less alone in this. xxx

So funny you should say that. I can feel fine and as soon as someone asks how I am, there is always tears :dohh: I have always been the same though, at uni whenever my bloody tutor asked how I was it set off a flood, it was ridiculous :dohh: they did refer me to counselling for a while which was nice enough but I think I am just a leaky emotional person.

As moggy said - hv/mw will know the diff between baby blues / pnd :thumbup:

:hi: everyone

AFM still no poo on the Dylan front, we are officially on poo watch :coffee: Also starting to figure him out a bit - he is napping now and I thought he would nap so must be getting used to this a little!

WB costgang - I don't know where I'd be without my internet!!!


----------



## moggymay

for wind have you tried the Boots own Gripe Misture? Apple flavoured and one month plus, we used it with Mogster and have used once for Jack so far, you can give any time so dont have to use with feeds....same as gripe water but they can have younger and it doesnt have to be replaced after a few weeks in the same way gripe water does...:flower:

:hi: Sarah, welcome back, hows Sophie settling in with the rest of your gang? Hows the new house?

Lia - we are back to poo talk again, guess poo is the new AD in here :rofl:

:hugs: everyone


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone! Haven't read through anything yet, but thank you all so much for your kind messages. I'm so thrilled to be home, we're settling in well, she gave us a good night last night, bit jaundiced so having to wake her at least every 3 hours to feed. Feeling the c-section a bit more today now I'm just on paracetamol, so DH doing a grand job of taking care of me and J. Will update/give more details when I have two hands. Hope everyone/all babies are well, loads of love to you all xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

MrsMils said:


> Hi everyone! Haven't read through anything yet, but thank you all so much for your kind messages. I'm so thrilled to be home, we're settling in well, she gave us a good night last night, bit jaundiced so having to wake her at least every 3 hours to feed. Feeling the c-section a bit more today now I'm just on paracetamol, so DH doing a grand job of taking care of me and J. Will update/give more details when I have two hands. Hope everyone/all babies are well, loads of love to you all xxx

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## costgang

soph is settling in very well,but between her and josh i seem to be up every 2 hours in the night, not good with no sleep:winkwink: oh is back at work which sucks and just trying to get soph and josh into a routine, doesnt help that bigger 2 are back at school, josh has a seriously bad tummy, pooh is like water and keeps leaking out of nappies,nice. josh has muslin cloths and now so does soph,but j doesnt understand that some are sophs andd goes round the house stashing them, he has been carrying 4 round today, we got soph somw pink ones but he likes them too, oh and a biggy before i forget he took a couple of steps today:happydance:


----------



## penguin77

Lydia- glad to hear youre being taken care of... Make sure hubby does most of the work for a few weeks :winkwink: 

Moggy- gripe water worked for jac but cant use it till end of this week...will be buying some in prep lol. Had a hard evening with her last night...but we had the best night so far last night and shes been so much better this morning. Weve also been on poo watch for 48 hrs but finally got our reward this morning:haha: It seems that the aptamil may be doing the trick.... Only time will tell...:hugs:

Lia- weve also been on poo watch... But we finally got there this morning....hope you get your reward soon....:blush:

Costgang- i have exactly the same issue with muslin squares lol Jac now has yellow ones whoch luckily he favours over Ana's white o es. But be still likes to take them when hes in the mood....oh and he can hide them too...still do t know his secret place lol

Ana still has her cough but i doesnt sound as harsh today... Lets hope shes on the mend.

Xxx


----------



## MrsMils

Well, long story - I finally went into the hospital on Tuesday morning, they gave me a pessary at 12pm exactly, within half an hour I started contracting, we went for a walk around the hospital grounds and came back at 2.30pm, contracting every 10 minutes, this very quickly went to every 7 minutes and then suddenly down to every 3 minutes (this literally all happened within a couple of hours at the most). I was dealing well with them, lots of back rubbing from DH and breathing! Suddenly they got very intense and all in my back, I couldn't get into any position to deal with them and breathing/bath etc wasn't even touching them. I refused pethadine several times, the tens machine really helped though. By about 8pm the contractions were coming every two minutes, lasting well over a minute, and some completely on top of each other with no let up at all. Unfortunately my body didn't really deal with it all very well and I kept fainting between each contraction. Helpful!

Anyway, by about 10pm the re-examined and I was only 1cm, despite all of the very strong and close-together contractions (I went on the monitor a couple of times), so gave in and accepted pethadine (the anaesthetist agreed to give me an epidural if I wanted one, but the midwife said that 'she didn't know what she was talking about'). I hated the pethadine, it made me completely out of it, but didn't touch the pain of the contractions. They made DH leave at about 10.30pm, when they pretty much left me to it. A midwife came in a couple of hours later when I was in a complete state, my uterus had decided to 'push' a couple of times every contraction, which was pretty terrifying as it certainly wasn't time to push! She sat with me and finally realised what I was talking about with the back-to-back contractions and the pushing, at which point she actually ran out of the room to get a second opinion. I was bleeding a LOT and my waters were going with each contraction. I was absolutely terrified as I really didn't know how I could cope with the pain.

They called DH and got him to come back as they decided I could go over to delivery and have an epidural. Finally. Went over there where they gave me gas and air - best stuff EVER, why on earth they didn't give me this to start with I don't know?! Had the epidural and within half an hour could actually talk again.

Contractions carried on throughout the day, strong and averaging 2 mins apart, the epidural was great, it was light enough so that I could still feel contractions, move my legs etc. They examined me every 4 hours, I got to 5cms and then remained there for several hours, her head had moved down lots but I just wouldn't dilate any further. They warned me that I would need a c-section if I didn't progress by 4pm. DH and I really wanted to avoid this particularly as J's heart rate was really healthy and the contractions were strong, so when I was still 5 at 4pm, we asked for another couple of hours, which they allowed us. The midwife/doctor team in CDS were brilliant and explained everything to us. So 6pm came and I was examined by the doctor, still no further, so c-section it was.

The surgeon and the anaesthetist came and explained everything to me, answered all of my questions etc. I had a spinal block rather than the epidural being topped up because it was such a light epidural and I still had several patches of complete feeling. The whole team in the theatre were brilliant, really relaxed and chatty. It took them a little longer than expected to get her out, but discovered why she had got stuck, she had tried to descend face-first and back-to-back, they told me that she wouldn't have been able to come out on her own, so the c-section was the right decision. They held her up so DH could tell me whether she was a boy or girl - I was so shocked that she was a girl! At this point I couldn't stop shaking and crying.

They checked her and then placed her on the table next to me with DH holding her there, they said we could keep her there as long as we wanted before they weighed her etc. The whole theatre team were shocked when she weighed in so heavy, in their guesses nobody had guessed above 8lbs5!

DH and J went into recovery while I was stitched up and I shortly followed, the midwife helped me get the gown off so I could have some skin to skin, J instantly started feeding - she knew exactly what to do! 

Managed to get out of hospital pretty promptly (I had to smother on rather a lot of blusher to stop myself looking so pale and shaky!) as I hated being on there without DH and had already caught a cold.

Home now and in heaven, I'm sure reality will hit before too long though! Hormones have kicked in and I'm bursting into tears for no reason and my milk has come in so I'm pretty uncomfortable from c-section and now that, but generally we're getting on well, she's a really good baby and making it pretty easy for us at the moment. She is a touch jaundiced, so keeping an eye on that, but generally feeding well and seems content!

That turned out to be pretty long indeed.... Sorry!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Costgang - well done to Josh!!!!!!

Claire - glad Ana sounds like she is on the up. We are still on poo watch....:wacko:

Lydia - well done you - it sounds like you did an amazing job hun you went through so much!!! Hope you are enjoying lots of cuddles now :hugs:

Dylan was up a lot of last night could not stop him crying for ages, DH thinks he is bunged up :shrug:


----------



## moggymay

Go Josh on the walking :thumbup:

Well done Lydia, thanks for sharing your story, you really went through it but you did it and she is here and those cuddles and all the moments already are worth it and she has a lifetime of them for you :flower:

Claire/Lia - poo watch here goes on, just stinky farts :wacko: and Mogster has a horrid cold, school tomrrow so think he might sleep after lunch tomorrow...

Bought two christmas pressies fro Mogster today :dohh: its not even past Halloween!

:hi: Ann/Pip/Yas/Brig - any gossip to share, poo stories :rofl:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

We have the mega stinky farts too :dohh:

Christmas shopping????????????? Nooooooooooooo!!!

MIL has offered to get us some outdoorsy gear for Dylan - so I guess much more walking in store for us :haha:


----------



## Jetters

Day 4 of poowatch and BAM! Out it came! And poor old me, it was my turn lol, downsides of using cloth nappies... :rofl: formula poo is so minging :sick: and all I ever seem to do is hang washing...:hangwashing:

Glad Ana is doing a bit better Claire!! Am slightly hysterical at the thought of Jac having a secret hidey place!!!!

Well done Lydia, very proud of you for coping so well! Can't believe they made your hubby go home that first night though... face first and back to back- ouchie!! xxxxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow Lydia, your labor doesn't sound too far off from mine. I was really hoping I would have a break in between contractions but they just kept coming and were so strong. Thankfully it didn't take me too long to get to 4cms when they gave me gas and air which did take the edge off. Like you I also then asked for an epidural. Unfortunately it wore off during the pushing stage as it lasted almost 2 hrs before I was taken to theatre where they discovered after failed Vontouse that Harry was transvese so wasn't coming naturally.

Thank God for epidurals and Spinal Taps!! xx


----------



## Jetters

Fish&Chips said:


> Thank God for epidurals and Spinal Taps!! xx

...and so say all of us! :haha::haha::haha:

I thought your labours sounded similar, with the whole pushing too early and babies being the wrong way/places and stuff.


----------



## MrsMils

Jetters said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Thank God for epidurals and Spinal Taps!! xx
> 
> ...and so say all of us! :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I thought your labours sounded similar, with the whole pushing too early and babies being the wrong way/places and stuff.Click to expand...

Just read yours Ann - that is odd about the pushing early and wrong positions - coincidence? It was the most horrible feeling, my whole stomach was suddenly pushing - the whole shape of it changed and it was incredibly painful, I had absolutely no control over it.

Yup - the relief I felt with that epidural was amazing! DH is still teasing me about the gas and air though - I did ramble on terribly to whoever would listen. The poor anaesthetist, I gushed at her for several minutes about how fantastic she was because I'm terrified of needles! :blush:

Trying to get rid of this horrible cold, I'm terrified every time I cough or sneeze that my stomach is going to explode! Stitches out tomorrow which is only going to make me more paranoid!


----------



## Jetters

MrsMils said:


> DH is still teasing me about the gas and air though - I did ramble on terribly to whoever would listen. The poor anaesthetist, I gushed at her for several minutes about how fantastic she was because I'm terrified of needles! :blush:

Me too- still get teased mercilessly by my dad and Garry for the rubbish I said during G&A- including repeated "i hate this gas and air... its crap... doesn't work..." over and over for SIX hours :rofl: and I wouldn't let them prise it out of my hands :rofl: I also stroked the doctors face :dohh:

Stitches sound ouchie- hope it goes ok tomorrow x


----------



## moggymay

Jetters said:


> I also stroked the doctors face

:rofl:


----------



## costgang

i was on my own when soph popped out,does anyone wanna hear my story,or did i do it already?


----------



## moggymay

I do :hi:


----------



## Piperette

Of course we want to hear your story, costgang. All I know is that it all went really fast. So let's hear the rest. :coffee:

Everyone else :hi:


----------



## MamaBird

Wow!

What a story Lydia!! J is beautiful btw!!!  and it's so weird how you and Ann have similar stories!!

Costgang: I want to hear!!! and see pictures!! 

xo


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Costgang - would love to hear please!! :flower:

Yas - :rofl: @ stroking his face :haha:

I was loving the gas and air - and once I'd had the epidural I introduced myself as 'nice Lia' and thanked the anaesthetist a LOT. And DH bloody asked him where did the needle go as it looked huge??? :rofl:


----------



## moggymay

:rofl:

6 week check in 30 mins.....


----------



## costgang

ok, so we got to hospital at 9.30am to be induced, after being monitored and checked over i was given the gel/pill stuff at 10.30, went up to antenatal ward at 11.30ish. ordered my lunch,but forgot my insulin so the nurse ordered me some and i kept telling het it was a waste as id only be missing 1 dose,but she got it anyway, and a box of 100 needles,that have to be chucked after as once they are open no-one else can use the box,even thou i only used 1 out of the box. Had dinner, and was getting niggly pains which by 2ish were quite strong and we told mw we would need to go down to labour ward else we wouldnt make it, she examined me and i was 2cm, all she could give me was pethadine, i said ok, but by thw time she got with it i was screaming in agony,i told her i didnt want it i want g and a, she reluctantly examined me again and i was 6cm, the time was now 2.50pm,so she went off to call labour ward to tell them we were on our way down,leving me and rob on our own, i said i think i need to push, he went to get mw and out came soph with 1 little push,rob came back followed by mw how pushed emergency button, i couldnt move incase i squashed soph who was still in the sac, mw quickly did what she had to do and handed soph to her daddy.they noted the time as 2.55pm,so went for 6cm to fully dialated and delivered in 5 mins, i like them quick but was gutted that i didnt get any g and a, its great stuff.and thankfully soph is all well and good now


----------



## Piperette

Wow, costgang, that is quite a story. Well done on delivering your little one pretty much on your own. :thumbup:


----------



## Piperette

Glad Soph is well now.


----------



## moggymay

Wow well done Sarah :thumbup: Glad Sophie all ok, its lucky to be born in the sac :yipee:


----------



## moggymay

:hi: Pip, hows S doing?


----------



## costgang

i felt cheated that i didnt get my gas so i told rob we would have to have another 1,he nearly died:haha: has any1 got any news on de de?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow Costgang that is amazing! Well done you. x

Lydia, did they not give you disolvable stitches?


----------



## Piperette

Costgang, unfortunately no news from DeDe. :nope: I have PM'ed her a few times. I am thinking she might not have internet access at home as she used to come on at work.

Moggy, S is doing great. Our first day on our own again today as grandma left on Saturday. Will report more later. Trying to catch up on a few things while S is napping. Nothing to report on the poo front here apart from the Mr Whippy's and the fact that S discovered the power of pushing about two weeks ago and is pretty much constantly at it now - apart from when he is sleeping. He is even doing it when he is feeding. OH and I think that he sometimes makes himself a little sick when feeding because he is pushing so hard. :dohh: Anyone else got a really pushy baby? :haha:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Costgang that is amazing!!!!

Pip - Dylan is pushy! Would wake up to his wonderful grunts for ages each morning :dohh:

As for poo watch here......the threat of the GP did the trick. GP said if no poo by Weds to take him up, as we have been about a week with no poo. He normally poos every nappy before. But he seems to have been really trying to poo and nothing has been happening.

Anyhow we took him to visit his great gran, and he did the mother of all mega poos. It looked like a fortnights worth of poos to be fair. Nice!

We have been to Meadowhell shopping centre today, picked up a leccy boob pump as am getting good results with the manual one but its giving me hand/arm ache :haha: Dylan has been taking bottles from daddy nicely. Also fed in mothercare feeding room - it was lovely, they had comfy glider chairs and glider footrests, and water cooler - spot on :thumbup:

Hope everyone is doing well and the LOs! Moggy how was your 6 week check?

:flower: :flower:


----------



## moggymay

long but didnt do much :shrug: J is now 13lb 1oz and 58cm long and his bits are all good :winkwink:

still on poo watch here........

OH away from tomorrow so going solo with both, done bedtime/bathtime solo only once so far and was hard work to keep both happy and ended up with J having uberlong feed :dohh: Roll on thurs when he gets back!

Lia which pump did you go for? Any other purchases? Love shopping sometimes but hard with two little ones! I get P&C space rage :grrr:

:hi: all :flower:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> long but didnt do much :shrug: J is now 13lb 1oz and 58cm long and his bits are all good :winkwink:
> 
> still on poo watch here........
> 
> OH away from tomorrow so going solo with both, done bedtime/bathtime solo only once so far and was hard work to keep both happy and ended up with J having uberlong feed :dohh: Roll on thurs when he gets back!
> 
> Lia which pump did you go for? Any other purchases? Love shopping sometimes but hard with two little ones! I get P&C space rage :grrr:
> 
> :hi: all :flower:

Go J!! :thumbup: got the medela swing - had no probs with tommee tippee manual but heard the leccy version was pants so went for the good reviews lol!

Aye DH was off today so ventured with him, no P&C spaces AT ALL lol


----------



## moggymay

pinkandfluffy said:


> no P&C spaces AT ALL lol

:grr:


----------



## moggymay

medela pump :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBird

Hey Ladies!!

Costgang! What a story!! I can't believe it was so fast!!! Happy Sophie is well!

Lia: YAY!!! Poo watch has ended! We've never had a serious poo watch yet. Just half a day with no poo...that was stressful enough!

So we have an apt. with our MW later today. I have a few things I want to ask about. Like why are we all of a sudden back to 1 hour marathon feeds??? We were doing 15-25 minutes every 3ish hours during the day and then maybe 4ish hours at night...and now all she wants to do is be on my boob...ALL THE TIME. Sometimes she'll pull of and keep screaming...I keep going back and forth...is it a supply issue? or her not getting the milk issue? If I squeeze my nipple milk squirts out?? :shrug:

Where is my happy baby!?? She seems like she's always crying...barely sleeping...and ALWAYS has to be one someone. Last night was the first time in almost a week that she slept in her bassinet. It only lasted about 4 hours and then she wanted her mommy again. And I swore I'd never let my baby sleep in bed with me.... I HATE it..I can't sleep well because I'm scared to hurt her...but it's the only way to get any sleep at all. I'm so tired.

The good news is...my MW started treatment for thrush on my nipples and P's mouth last week...incase that was what the burning was all about...and my nipples and breasts feel much better...so I guess that was it?:shrug:

Anyway, hopefully her weight is up again...and we're doing her hearing test today!. Wish us luck. (sorry for the long bitchy post :blush:)

xo


----------



## Piperette

P&F, I have got the Medela Swing and get on really well with it. :thumbup: Good to know about the feeding room in Mothercare.

MamaBird, we said at the start we would never share the bed with him, but had to too as it was the only way to settle him and as you said it is the tiredness.

I think I have decided on the progesterone only pill for contraception. Hoping to see the GP some time this week about it. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## moggymay

Pip, I have just got a new prescription for one, Cerazette I think it is although the script has the proper name on it. Had it after Mogster and it had no ill effects so back on it again til hubbies snip is done and tests show all blanks!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

MamaBird said:


> So we have an apt. with our MW later today. I have a few things I want to ask about. Like why are we all of a sudden back to 1 hour marathon feeds??? We were doing 15-25 minutes every 3ish hours during the day and then maybe 4ish hours at night...and now all she wants to do is be on my boob...ALL THE TIME. Sometimes she'll pull of and keep screaming...I keep going back and forth...is it a supply issue? or her not getting the milk issue? If I squeeze my nipple milk squirts out?? :shrug:
> 
> Where is my happy baby!?? She seems like she's always crying...barely sleeping...and ALWAYS has to be one someone. Last night was the first time in almost a week that she slept in her bassinet. It only lasted about 4 hours and then she wanted her mommy again. And I swore I'd never let my baby sleep in bed with me.... I HATE it..I can't sleep well because I'm scared to hurt her...but it's the only way to get any sleep at all. I'm so tired.
> 
> xo

I would say growth spurt????? :flower:


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> Pip, I have just got a new prescription for one, Cerazette I think it is although the script has the proper name on it. Had it after Mogster and it had no ill effects so back on it again til hubbies snip is done and tests show all blanks!

When do you start it, Moggy? Just wondering as I know with the normal pill you start on the first day of period, but was wondering how it worked with this one? :shrug:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Bed sharing - we also said we'd never co-sleep but I was such a bloody sleepy person at the best of times, it was the only way for me to get a little sleep between feeds in the early days, I barely had to wake up for him to feed.

Excited to try the pump out tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

pinkandfluffy said:


> MamaBird said:
> 
> 
> So we have an apt. with our MW later today. I have a few things I want to ask about. Like why are we all of a sudden back to 1 hour marathon feeds??? We were doing 15-25 minutes every 3ish hours during the day and then maybe 4ish hours at night...and now all she wants to do is be on my boob...ALL THE TIME. Sometimes she'll pull of and keep screaming...I keep going back and forth...is it a supply issue? or her not getting the milk issue? If I squeeze my nipple milk squirts out?? :shrug:
> 
> Where is my happy baby!?? She seems like she's always crying...barely sleeping...and ALWAYS has to be one someone. Last night was the first time in almost a week that she slept in her bassinet. It only lasted about 4 hours and then she wanted her mommy again. And I swore I'd never let my baby sleep in bed with me.... I HATE it..I can't sleep well because I'm scared to hurt her...but it's the only way to get any sleep at all. I'm so tired.
> 
> xo
> 
> I would say growth spurt????? :flower:Click to expand...


Me too!


----------



## Piperette

pinkandfluffy said:


> MamaBird said:
> 
> 
> So we have an apt. with our MW later today. I have a few things I want to ask about. Like why are we all of a sudden back to 1 hour marathon feeds??? We were doing 15-25 minutes every 3ish hours during the day and then maybe 4ish hours at night...and now all she wants to do is be on my boob...ALL THE TIME. Sometimes she'll pull of and keep screaming...I keep going back and forth...is it a supply issue? or her not getting the milk issue? If I squeeze my nipple milk squirts out?? :shrug:
> 
> Where is my happy baby!?? She seems like she's always crying...barely sleeping...and ALWAYS has to be one someone. Last night was the first time in almost a week that she slept in her bassinet. It only lasted about 4 hours and then she wanted her mommy again. And I swore I'd never let my baby sleep in bed with me.... I HATE it..I can't sleep well because I'm scared to hurt her...but it's the only way to get any sleep at all. I'm so tired.
> 
> xo
> 
> I would say growth spurt????? :flower:Click to expand...

I was thinking the same.


----------



## moggymay

Piperette said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Pip, I have just got a new prescription for one, Cerazette I think it is although the script has the proper name on it. Had it after Mogster and it had no ill effects so back on it again til hubbies snip is done and tests show all blanks!
> 
> When do you start it, Moggy? Just wondering as I know with the normal pill you start on the first day of period, but was wondering how it worked with this one? :shrug:Click to expand...

Dont remember from last time but fairly sure it will say on the pack....huge queue in both chemists today so will pop to get it tomorrow....will update then if thats ok?

Still no poo :nope:


----------



## moggymay

https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100004961.html

Says you can start it any time if you are sure you arent preggers :haha: As if, havent gone there yet!!! :dohh:


----------



## Jetters

Lia I loved my swing, hope it helps xxx

Forgot to tell you all- my poor little monkey has got a hernia :( a bloody big one too, right in his testicle :dohh: so might have to go for a op- seeing a paed surgeon in a few days so they can decide. GIANT sigh. God knows how i'll cope if he does have to.. *mini panic attack at the thought of it* 


Moggy, J is bigger than Kia and 4 weeks younger :rofl: Kia is huge though- 9 weeks old today, in 3-6 clothes and was 12.12 at weigh in last week!


----------



## Jetters

Wish I was preggers- how crazy is that? Have been so upset ever since Garry announced he wants the snip/no more babies. He's agreed to wait six months to decide but says he is 100% certain he wants no more. I feel devastated at the thought but i've got siz months to nag him to death :rofl: I have jokingly warned him he'll hear me nag about it for the next 20 odd years... except i'm not really joking... :rofl:

I point blank refuse to take the pill now- i've said if he wants no babies, he can take care of the contraception, so condoms for us now which he hates so HA! :p


----------



## MamaBird

Thanks Ladies

So it seems on my MW's scale P is only 7lbs 1oz. So in 11 days she has gained 6oz. :-/ MW said to stop the marathon feeds....to keep switch nursing..5 min one boob, 5 min the other then back to the first for another 20 ish minutes. then she said that P might be so fussy because she wants to sooth herself at my boob....that when I can feed her...then pass her off to someone else. I am always so close to supplementing...but I feel like there is enough milk for her...she just isn't taking it. So...tomorrow I am calling the specialists office about the tongue-tie. so discouraging...

Yas: poor little guy :-( Keep us posted.

Alright, supper time before P wakes up...she's actually sleeping on her own for the last hour!!!

xo


----------



## moggymay

Yas they often wont do snip til baby is 1! Did G have bro/sis's? Does he want K to be only child or is there large extended family nearby to grow up with?


----------



## Jetters

He's going private so they will do it. Bloody Marie Stopes and their lack of morals *cross face*. He already has 2 kids who are 18 and 19 so I can understand his reluctance... :( 

He may be in his 40s and done with his child raising but i'm in my 20s and so not :(


----------



## moggymay

:dohh:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ahhhh is that what the blimen morning grunting is all about?!! He's having a poo? It keeps me awake from about 4am as I have to rock the crib to stop him waking!

It's interesting to hear about bed sharing. My dh is dead set against it and so far we've always managed to get Harry off to sleep in the basket although this can take me an hour a time!!

Brig I reckon growth spurt too. Harry is a very cuddly baby so he hates not being held and if he could he would stay on my boob all day just to suck. x

Yas sorry to hear about K. :hugs: Let us know what the dr says.

Love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh was going to say Harry had his 10 day check on Sunday and apparently he weighed 9lb 6oz so 6oz more than his birth weight. I was told at the breast feeding clinic that he may be have been having marathon feeds just for comfort but not taking the hind milk as he might be a bit lazy (it's thicker so takes more sucking) so when he starts fussing I squeeze the boob and he carries on feeding.


----------



## costgang

ive gone on mini pill, cerazette, had to start it when soph was 3 wks old, rob said he doesnt want anymorw,but when i said maybe 1 when joshand soph start school he didnt say no, jetterts tell oh its nice for k to have a playmate:hugs:


----------



## Piperette

F&C, what do you mean by squeezing your boob as S also starts fussing at times.


----------



## Piperette

Ladies, I was wondering if anyone had any advice on how to help with baby's sickness. S always brings quite a bit of his milk back up and I know as long as he is putting on weight, it is due to his digestive system not being fully developed and not a problem as such. But I was wondering if there was anything at all I can do to help him? Any ideas?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Piperette said:


> Ladies, I was wondering if anyone had any advice on how to help with baby's sickness. S always brings quite a bit of his milk back up and I know as long as he is putting on weight, it is due to his digestive system not being fully developed and not a problem as such. But I was wondering if there was anything at all I can do to help him? Any ideas?

We keep him upright after feeds, and he doesn't lie flat - GP suggested raising head end of bed slightly and this helped :thumbup:


----------



## Piperette

pinkandfluffy said:


> Piperette said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I was wondering if anyone had any advice on how to help with baby's sickness. S always brings quite a bit of his milk back up and I know as long as he is putting on weight, it is due to his digestive system not being fully developed and not a problem as such. But I was wondering if there was anything at all I can do to help him? Any ideas?
> 
> We keep him upright after feeds, and he doesn't lie flat - GP suggested raising head end of bed slightly and this helped :thumbup:Click to expand...

How long do you keep him upright for and how much have you raised the head end?


----------



## Jetters

I put argos catalogues under the cot at one end! And never lay him flat either. 

I have a wedge pillow from mothercare that is nice and small but is great- I put it under him in the pram and under his moses basket mattress and stuff. He is still MEGA sickly at 9 weeks old though and has one ALMIGHTY vomit at least once a day- he's not being overfed or anything, he just has a weak digestive system still from being early. x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Piperette said:


> pinkandfluffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piperette said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I was wondering if anyone had any advice on how to help with baby's sickness. S always brings quite a bit of his milk back up and I know as long as he is putting on weight, it is due to his digestive system not being fully developed and not a problem as such. But I was wondering if there was anything at all I can do to help him? Any ideas?
> 
> We keep him upright after feeds, and he doesn't lie flat - GP suggested raising head end of bed slightly and this helped :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> How long do you keep him upright for and how much have you raised the head end?Click to expand...

about 20mins upright, though I've seen on the boards other mums have done more or less so trial and error maybe! and its raised with a folded towel under it so not a massive amount, couple of inches? he is v happy in the day in his rocker/bouncer chair thing as it isn't lie flat so day naps are good :thumbup:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

:hi: yas! :flower:


----------



## moggymay

moggymay, Piperette+, penguin77+, pinkandfluffy+, MrsMils+

All on together :hi:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Dylan is snoozing :thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

AND MEEEEEEEEEEEEE! Why aren't I on there! Stoooopid internet!


----------



## moggymay

Jetters said:


> AND MEEEEEEEEEEEEE! Why aren't I on there! Stoooopid internet!

An hour different in time :dohh:

Check out this site, we got given a cube for Jack as a gift but we are getting another one for mogster too :thumbup:

https://www.memoriesandmilestones.net/items/personalized-blocks/personalizedbabyblock-detail.htm


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone! Doing lots of reading and not posting as my one-handed typing isn't so good... Just been to local pub for lunch (just across the road) and sat in their lovely garden, J was very well behaved and slept through the whole of her first outing!

Yas - poor K and you, thats miserable :hugs:

Boobs are still ridiculous today, managed to saturate breast-pad/vest/nightie/pillow in the night - less than glamorous... Feeling very tearful and pathetic today, I'm guessing this is the baby blues?:shrug:

Stitches out yesterday, which wasn't so bad, but still having to put up with DH injecting me every day, he seems to enjoy it rather too much :growlmad:

J has dropped to 9lbs, which I understand isn't too bad for 5 days?


----------



## moggymay

sounds good Lydia, pub garden :thumbup: training her early :)

For boobs at night the washable breastpads rock! 3 each boob in feeding vest and youre onto a winner! Avent washables are best IMO and 3 packs or 18 pads is plenty for not using washing machine everyday. Flannels in there are good too:wacko:

Sounds like you are both doing well, the feelings you describe sound normal for this time too, plenty fresh air and cuddles help :hugs:

:hi: everyone else, solo Moggy here, not killed em yet :haha: dreading tonight though as Jack having major growth spurt I think....ooh and we have poo here finally, all FIVE days worth at once :dohh:


----------



## Piperette

Some of you mentioned before that you have bouncing chairs or similar for you little ones. Which ones do you have and what do you think of them?


----------



## moggymay

Piperette said:


> Some of you mentioned before that you have bouncing chairs or similar for you little ones. Which ones do you have and what do you think of them?

We have an earlier version of this https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...d-Rockers/Hullabazoo-Rocker-with-Toys(0081772) without the hood, Jack lies it and the vibrate function sooths him and even the music seems to be a hit. Its this one https://www.kaboodle.com/reviews/le-petit-chien-rocker-chair

We also have a swing which he is starting to enjoy more as he gets more aware and alert https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chicco-Polly-Swing-Distraction/dp/B001U9KD66

Its worth looking on ebay for one as they can be bargains if theyre local to you and can collect as the covers come off for washing on most of them its just a case of finding one with the toys still on the toy bar but tbh we never really have to toy bar on the rocker :shrug:

Dont know if this is near you but its very cute! https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ZEBRA-BABY-B...ivities_SwingsBouncers_GL&hash=item4cf1b92db3


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I love the cube Moggy!

The bouncer I got was this one https://www.mothercare.com/Chicco-D...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core

A bit of an indulgence but the vibrate function has been marvellous for sending him off if he is being stubborn when he's shattered and needs a nap. And it will sit right up for when he is a little older. I got it because it is pretty firm too, he was put in one at the BF support group I went too and was straight off to sleep, no puking (when he was puking HEAPS) so I intended to just get one like that (https://www.mothercare.com/Chicco-S...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core) but I just couldn't help myself when I saw the octopus and we had mothercare vouchers to use and had 20% discount code at the time too. :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

next purchase for us will be Jumperoo for him for christmas!


----------



## Jetters

~^ I got one from my stepsis :D


----------



## moggymay

Tesco have it reduced but cant find one anywhere!


----------



## costgang

i gotjosh a jumperoo 4 xmaslast year,so soph can use that.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

:hi: ladies

HV just been for another visit, shes happy with Dylan and his feeding and his progress etc, less so with me :dohh:

Brandished the edinburgh scale at me and said I am borderline, and wants me to speak to gp. She is coming back again after my 6wk (8wk) checkup.

I've always been this way though it's not got any worse since Dylan, I'm just an emo lol. Ho well!

Dylan was very cute actually smiling and laughing for them :cloud9:

This PM we have booby group which I think may be a (very) early halloween party, I could be imagining it - sounds crazy enough :haha:

Wonder if they'll have AD..........:haha: Hope ladies and babies are good? :flower: Have heard the tesco jumperoos are fairly impossible to get, have seen a few on netmums tho?


----------



## penguin77

Hi Ladies....:flower:

So much ive missed.....:dohh: 

Costgang/Ann - :hi:

Moggy - Glad you had a result on poo watch :haha: We have a jumperoo...Jac loved his...was gutted he outgrew it so quickly as he was a big boy. Will keep an eye out for you ...

Pip - I ahve 3 types of bouncer...:blush: Chicco swing which moggy has....this i got off ebay specially for Ana as i knew i needed backup with having 2 under 2...its been a godsend so far especially as i cant always entertain the cuddles as i have Jac to think of. I also have a M&P basic bouncer which was Jac's and she sleeps/stays in that until she gets wingy LOL.... i also have the fisher price newborn to toddler rocker in the kitchen .....Jac outgrew his bouncer so quickly and i needed one for him to stay upright after feeds due to spitups so got this one. All have been useful for different reasons. :shrug:

Lydia - Glad to hear youre ok...losing some ounces on first weigh in is totally normal hun ...i think most babies do:hugs: 

Lia - Enjoy the halloween party :haha:

Yas - Lets hope you manage to get Gary to come round to having a sibling for K :thumbup:

Brig - Hi hun...hope you het this tounge tie sorted :hugs:
Ana is better after stopping the infacol and switching to Aptamil....not perfect but sooo much better. Last night was not so good as she woke up a fair few times with gripes...having a growth spurt so drinking more=more wind :dohh: Cough has nearly cleared up too :thumbup:
Hubby back in work tomorrow.....will i survive :blush: I sure will....Jac has come on leaps and bounds this week and feel like i can trust him more wih Ana now.....all he wants to do is kiss her and talk to her LOL.....wont leave him for long around her but i know i can get stuff done...if i can be bothered :haha:

Oh...selling my Pink Lining bag on ebay too.....found it too cumbersome with carrying stuff for 2 and with a double buggy. So getting a skip hop one instead.....have gone for the duo deluxe but not sure if its big enough. I might exchange it for the messenger one if its not...will see when it arrives:happydance:

We also need to move this thread if we're all happy....where we're we moving to :dohh:

xxx


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

I too have a jumperoo for P that was given to us...can't wait to start playing with toys!!!

Claire: Happy to hear Ana is on the mend!!!! P is still a little mucusy...maybe it would help if mom was a bit better with the snot sucker?? lol

Well it seems I have my quiet/happy baby for another day!! She slept great again. 12:15-5:15 and 6-9!!!:happydance: Now she's snoozing on mommy!:cloud9: We're finishing a treatment for yeast in her mouth today, plus better latch...plus cold is almost gone (those snot suckers take some getting used to huh?? :haha:) So any one of those things could have made her cranky??:shrug:

The weird thing is I couldn't even tell she had yeast in her mouth...no white patches? But because my nipples burned and were kinda pinkish white she prescribed cream for me and liquid for P's mouth. Seems to be helping?

Hope all the ladies are good!

xo


----------



## MrsMils

Yay Peyton! Thats great!

Glad Ana is feeling a bit better Claire!

Quick question - what are your babies wearing/sleeping under at night at the moment?


----------



## moggymay

we currently have Jack in a 2.5tog sleeping bag with a short sleeved bodysuit and a long sleeved sleepsuit or romper - if it feels warmer we go footless aka romper and cooler we go feet aka sleepsuit

Yey for babies and mummies feeling better. Had my worst night in years last night with OH away and Jack on growth spurt feeding frenzy was up for 1.5hour stinits and only got about 3 hours all night despite going to bed early :dohh: OH home now and just getting Dominos for dinner :blush: Tonight cannot be worse than last night so Grand Designs then bed :hugs:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hope you get some kip moggy :hugs:

I am off to bed myself :rofl: DH has some ebm for Dyls next feed so I can get a head start on the snooze :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMils

Aww Moggy, you poor thing, I really hope you have a better night tonight. Thanks for info on sleepwear, when did you start putting Jack in a sleeping bag? I think the ones I've bought say for 2 months on, can you get ones that start earlier? We have been swaddling, but she tends to prefer her arms free.

Enjoy your early night Lia!!

I'm willing J to wake up so that I can feed, she's been asleep for over 4 hours now and my right boob is veeeery sore!!


----------



## Piperette

MrsMils, they recommend to wait a bit before putting them in a sleeping bag although I think this is due to the fact that their head might be too small and could fit through the opening. We have a Grobag that S fitted in from the start, it is a 0-6 months one. Only problem is he is not too keen on being that enclosed in it. :dohh:

How much is the Jumperoo in Tesco and why is it so good if you don't mind me asking? I hadn't even heard of it before. :blush:


----------



## Piperette

Oh and thanks for the link for the cube, Moggy. Love it and will definitely get one for S. :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

£60 instead of £90 gives little one a place to play when they can hold their head, frees Mummy up to do things around the house!

MrsM - sleeping bag rule is they should be 8lb and the bag shoudl fit them so they can slip inside the head/shoulders. They should still be paced foot to feet in the cot but you dont have to worry about them kicking covers off and it makes night feeds easier - you can feed in the bag! I have a M&P bag that Jack has already outgrown, its a 0-3 size which they no longer sell, youre welcome to it just let me know your address and will post :)

Off to bed so night ladies :hugs:


----------



## costgang

i got mine off ebay for £40 last year, the man only lived 5 min up the road and he delivered it


----------



## Piperette

morning all. quick one hand typed post. we're already up as we have a mw appointment at 10 for weighing and his last dose of vitamin k.

just a question: i have told my work about s being born before his due date, so they can start paying me smp earlier than expected. but they are askin me for a matb1 form. :wacko: i already gave them that back in may when i informed them of my intention to go on mat leave. was this wrong? should i have given it to them now that s is born? 

any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Piperette said:


> morning all. quick one hand typed post. we're already up as we have a mw appointment at 10 for weighing and his last dose of vitamin k.
> 
> just a question: i have told my work about s being born before his due date, so they can start paying me smp earlier than expected. but they are askin me for a matb1 form. :wacko: i already gave them that back in may when i informed them of my intention to go on mat leave. was this wrong? should i have given it to them now that s is born?
> 
> any help would be much appreciated.

matb1 was for notice of leave as far as i was aware? would have thought birth cert might be more use to them??:hugs:


----------



## moggymay

https://www.dwp.gov.uk/publications...statutory-maternity-pay-smp/premature-births/

Pip Im guessing theyre being lazy and hoping you kept a copy so they dont have to find theirs! If you were on mat leave it should be straight forward - Mogster was 5 weeks early and had no issues with pay as was already on mat leave - finished friday waters broke sunday :dohh: MrsM might know?


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> If you were on mat leave it should be straight forward - Mogster was 5 weeks early and had no issues with pay as was already on mat leave - finished friday waters broke sunday :dohh: MrsM might know?

I wasn't on mat leave then. Mat leave was supposed to start 02.09., but due to S being a bit early now starts the day after his birth (25.08.).


----------



## Piperette

I suppose brith certificate would make sense. Do you have to give them a copy of your birth certificate? Does anyone know?


----------



## moggymay

If your baby is born before your MPP has started but after the qualifying week
You must, if reasonably practicable, inform your employer of the birth within 3 weeks. You will then receive the SMP due to you but the pay period will now start on the day following the day your baby is born and will last for up to 39 weeks.

Let them take copy


----------



## Piperette

Moggy, on that link you gave me it sounds to me that you only have to give them a copy of the birth certificate if LO is born before or during the qualifying week as long as you give the required notice of 3 weeks (which I have done). :shrug:

Just back from the MW. Got S weighed and she couldn't believe that he is only being breastfed.

Birth: 7lbs 110oz
1 wk: 7lbs 15oz
2 wks: 8lbs 14oz
4 wks: 10lbs 11oz :shock: :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

That would be my take on it too as S was far enough cooked :thumbup:

Go booby juice, makes you feel so proud I bet, I know it does me :cloud9: By his 6 week check J had only gained 3lb so S is doing amazing!


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> Go booby juice, makes you feel so proud I bet, I know it does me :cloud9: By his 6 week check J had only gained 3lb so S is doing amazing!

It does. :cloud9: :blush:


----------



## moggymay

wow hes a month old tomorrow Pip :cake:


----------



## penguin77

Wow.... Its quiet in here:coffee: 

Xxx


----------



## MrsMils

double post...


----------



## MrsMils

Hi Claire! How is Ana doing, any better?

Pip, I'd agree with you on that. And yay to S's weight gain, thats amazing!

Moggy, that is so kind of you to offer, but DH really wants to keep going with what we've been doing, I guess I can't argue as it is working, She goes most nights only waking up to feed once! (She types while frantically touching wood!).

I hope everyone is well and all babies are happy!:flower:

J is 10 days now and her cord stump is still attached, is this unusual?:shrug:


----------



## moggymay

Jacks dropped off at 20days, Mogsters went at 6 days :wacko: Guess late ones are quite attached to them?


----------



## moggymay

Good news here, do you remember me telling you about a friend who found out their IVF failed about the same time we were due to announce we were expecting Jack? Well she is preggers again and has a lovely scan pic to show for it, shes due April :happydance:


----------



## MrsMils

Yay - thats awesome!!!

Bits of the stump are coming off, so hopefully it won't be too long, I'm scared of catching it!

J and I are surviving our first day on our own so far!!! I was so scared when DH left this morning, 12 hours away....


----------



## pinkandfluffy

moggymay said:


> Good news here, do you remember me telling you about a friend who found out their IVF failed about the same time we were due to announce we were expecting Jack? Well she is preggers again and has a lovely scan pic to show for it, shes due April :happydance:

That is fantastic!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> wow hes a month old tomorrow Pip :cake:

Can't believe he was already one month old yesterday. :cloud9:


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> Good news here, do you remember me telling you about a friend who found out their IVF failed about the same time we were due to announce we were expecting Jack? Well she is preggers again and has a lovely scan pic to show for it, shes due April :happydance:

That's great news. :thumbup:


----------



## Piperette

MrsMils said:


> J is 10 days now and her cord stump is still attached, is this unusual?:shrug:

The biggest part (the one with the clamp attached) of S's cord came of two days after he was born. :shock: I rang the MW as I was a bit concerned about it falling off so early. But there was still some cord left, which came off about two weeks after his birth.


----------



## penguin77

Lydia - Ana is so much better now. Still get brief bouts of griping pains here and there but nothing we can deal with :thumbup:
I wouldnt be concered about the cord stump...all are different depnding on child, how wehre they clamped it i think. Jacs came off at 7 days and Ana at 5 days :shrug:

Moggy - Great news about your friend :happydance::happydance:

Pip - Happy 1 month old to S :hugs:

Ana is also a month old today....time is flying by already...

xxx


----------



## Piperette

Claire, happy 1 month old to Ana. :cake:


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> For boobs at night the washable breastpads rock! 3 each boob in feeding vest and youre onto a winner! Avent washables are best IMO and 3 packs or 18 pads is plenty for not using washing machine everyday. Flannels in there are good too:wacko:

I am having such a hard time finding these. :growlmad: Sold out in all my local Mothercare stores and on the Mothercare website. None on Kiddicare either. Don't want to pay over the odds from somewhere else either though.


----------



## Piperette

Morning all,

It's quite in here. I suppose everyone is busy with their LO's. :baby:

I rang my GP today about our 6 week check-up and it turns out they don't do it until 8 weeks. Anyone else have an 8 week check-up instead of 6 weeks?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Piperette said:


> Morning all,
> 
> It's quite in here. I suppose everyone is busy with their LO's. :baby:
> 
> I rang my GP today about our 6 week check-up and it turns out they don't do it until 8 weeks. Anyone else have an 8 week check-up instead of 6 weeks?

Me - they tie it in with first jabs here. Though not having them today as D has a cold - he is just snotty and snoozy :cry:

I am lurking, we had hubbys birthday @ weekend so only managed to read :thumbup:

:hi: all!


----------



## Piperette

:hi: P&F,

Sorry to hear D isn't feeling well. Hope he feels better soon.

Yes, they do the jabs at the same time here too.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Piperette said:


> :hi: P&F,
> 
> Sorry to hear D isn't feeling well. Hope he feels better soon.
> 
> Yes, they do the jabs at the same time here too.

He is sleeping it off bless him.

Hoping I can reschedule jabs for when OH is free..........:haha:


----------



## Piperette

I already asked OH if he will take the day off when he gets his first jabs...'cause I think I might cry if there's just S and me. I was already close to tears when he had his heel prick. :blush:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Aww - I made DH go when he had his bloods taken - glad I had as it was awful as they couldn't get any, luckily DH had hold of him as I was in floods.

Think the jabs will be quick at least - then lots of cuddles :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

jabs are quick and one in each thigh, bubs will cry but if you can get out and sit down for quick feed bubs will perk up in no time - recommend wearing trousers that are loose to pull up down so you can get em up/down easy for the jab then escape! The cry isnt long it will be a cross/pained yell then over - some babies dont even cry! Mogster did :hugs: Believe me it is more traumatic for us than them!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Dylan is waking up to feed at normal times, but other than that is sleeping / dozing........is that ok / normal with his snuffles? He doesnt have a temp....


----------



## moggymay

they sleep to give the body a chance to recuperate - so long as he feeds normally and pees/poops as normal he is fine. If he gets a temp it may be worth seeing the doc. Try putting books/blocks under the head end of his cot to raise his head as it drains the grot making it easier for him to breathe - get a Karvol plug-in :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone! Pip - our is at 8 weeks too. Midwife told me today that I can call at 4 weeks and ask to be signed off to drive without being seen if I'm feeling fine - yay! There is no way I'm waiting until 8 weeks!

Sorry to hear D isn't feeling well, I hope he improves soon.

J is having a growth spurt at the moment according to mw, that would explain the feeding every 2 hours last night, until then it had been every 4 or 5! Doesn't explain why she suddenly takes ages to settle at night, but I think that had to happen at some point, we were being far to smug about all of our sleep!! She's put lots of weight on this week, now at 9lbs7.5!

I hope everyone else and their babies are doing well.

Ann - how are you feeling hun? I hope you're getting lots of love and support from DH and the HV.


----------



## Piperette

Went to see the doctor today for the contraception. Have been prescribed Cerazette too.

Doctor checked S over and asked since we were already there if I wanted him to get his 6-8 week check now. So she went ahead, all appears to be fine with our little sunshine. :thumbup: Will still get him measured etc when we go for his jabs.


----------



## Piperette

MrsMils, you might want to change your ticker and signature when you get a chance. ;)


----------



## moggymay

Mogster has moved into the big bed....his little junior bed is now waiting for Jack to grow into it :wacko:


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

Just a quick hello from me!!

Peyton is also feeling better from her cold. Bought a Hydrasense aspirator...it's wonderful!! Don't know if you have this is the UK...but if so its great for sniffles/snot!

I'm very excited that my girly now smiles real smiles!! She has changed so much...such a little character! She also now enjoys her bath (except for head washing). Also, I LOVE dressing her...she's started fitting in 0-3 months so her wardrobe is expanding!! lol

I still miss sleep though...even though P is a pretty good sleeper (3-5 hours depending on the night) I long for an uninterupted 8 hours. lol

So what kind of things are you doing with you LO?? I'm running out of ideas. We go for walks, I show her colourful baby books, baby rocker chair, swing, play mat. She only likes these things for short whiles though. Other than that....when she sleeps I catch up on tv shows. The fall lineup shows have started again...and it's the first year I am watching a show on each night! lol everything from desperate housewives to grey's anatomy! lol The life of a mommy!

xo


----------



## Piperette

:hi: everyone,

Just a quick one while S is snoozing...and making his wee noises.

Yay for Mogster moving into his big bed now. :thumbup: S has been sleeping in his cotbed for the last three nights - how exciting!

MamaBird, glad P is feeling better. As for doing things with the LO: pretty much what you said and lots of cuddles.

We have also got smiles here and sometimes we even get big laughing type smiles. :cloud9:

I have a breastfeeding question: Recently S started to fight me (not violently :winkwink:) and wriggle a lot when BF him. He then loses the breast and we have to latch on again. How long do your BF's last? Is it all in one continious go or are there interruptions? I usually have to pause to wind him inbetween anyway. But with all he wriggling and throwing his head from one side to the other, I am sometimes not sure how much milk he is actually getting. :shrug:


----------



## moggymay

We are doing similar activities to you Brig, Jack also gets to accompany Mogster to football, tumbletots etc and we have done a few mums n tots and playgroups. Next week Mogster starts nursery class every morning so Jack and I will start some thngs for just he and I and after christmas he starts clap and sing. Not sure how things will go once the move preparations kick in but it would be good to find out exactly where we are going first!

First night in the big bed went well, unfortunately whereas Jack has been sleeping from bedtime at 7-7.30 until about 2.30am last night Mogster woke him at 22.30! We were up again at 2.30 and then again at 5.30! I gave in and got up at 6 :dohh:

Never mind been a good day so far so fingers crossed there will be folks on here to share about their days too :shrug: Pip am getting around to going to PO it has just been so wet here havent fancied the walk there and we have ventured out only for TTs and bread! FX'd tomorrow might be a little drier....:shrug:

Hope you are all well and babies doing good? Have all those with colds cleared them now? Brig that thing you mention we call a "snot-sucker"! :haha:


----------



## moggymay

Piperette said:


> I have a breastfeeding question: Recently S started to fight me (not violently :winkwink:) and wriggle a lot when BF him. He then loses the breast and we have to latch on again. How long do your BF's last? Is it all in one continious go or are there interruptions? I usually have to pause to wind him inbetween anyway. But with all he wriggling and throwing his head from one side to the other, I am sometimes not sure how much milk he is actually getting. :shrug:


The fighting is due to the speed of the flow not being to his liking or to wind. If he fights take him off and wind him, he will squeal like a squeaky pig if he wants his boob back!

Jack takes anything from 5-10minutes up to 30 minutes for a feed, depends how lazy/hungry he is!

So long as he gets plenty wet nappies and seems himself and puts on weight and gets at least one longer sleep each 24hours then he is getting what he needs! I think it is babies way of showing who is the boss:winkwink:


----------



## Piperette

Moggy, don't worry about the posting. Whenever you can is fine. :thumbup:



moggymay said:


> I think it is babies way of showing who is the boss:winkwink:

I guess that is true.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Lydia - well done J on the weight :thumbup: Hopefully you will be driving again soon!

Pip - glad S is good too. We didn't have our check in the end because of Dylans snuffles have to remake appointment when he is right. Dylan feeds anywhere from 5-10mins up to maybe 30mins. He pulls off when my milk lets down as it is a bit ferocious, so I have to let it spray off before he will go back on. He also pulls off when he needs a good burping which is more regularly than I'd realised :haha:

Brig - glad Peyton is doing better. Likewise we do similar things and I take him to baby groups where he falls asleep on the tummy time mats.....:haha: we sing a lot and play on the rug. Daddy basically throws him about and does silly things with him which just make him laugh his head off lol....

Moggy - glad you have had a good day and good luck for a good night with the big bed :thumbup:

AFM my house is plagued we are all a bit grotty, and I have been up since 3am with stomach pain. Gave in at 6am and got hubby to sort Dylan while I sat in the bath for a couple of hours. Doctor thinks it is gall stones which I would be inclined to agree with, have had the pains a lot before. So I am booked in for an ultrasound. Hubby had the day off to watch Dylan as I was a walking zombie and he has also cleaned the house and proven himself a better mummy than me, boo!!!

:hi: everyone else hope we are all doing good? Will breathe away from you all so you don't catch our lurgy :haha:


----------



## moggymay

Look on the bright side, clean house and you didnt have to do it :happydance:

Hope you are all better soon :hugs:


----------



## MamaBird

Moggy: Thanks for answering Pips question. P does this to me as well...sometimes she'll pull off ans twist herself and stretch...other times she'll pull off ans scream. Makes me wonder sometimes if there's something wrong with my supply....but then she has plenty of wet diapers and has at least 1-2 good poos a day on most days...plus 4-5 hour stretches of sleep most nights so I guess all is well??


----------



## Fish&Chips

Same here with Harry. He nearly always needs to be burped when he does it. It kills when he twists and pulls whilst attached. Sometimes I think he just wants to go back on for comfort and that really he's had enough and more milk is making the matter worse. 

Oh and I'm afraid that now dh is back at work I don'y have access to the laptop again :( xx


----------



## Jetters

Hi everyone :hugs:

Funnily enough, Kia gets MUCH less wind now he's bottlefed :dohh: still pretty bad though with the occasional spectacular vomit if I don't get his wind up in time. Thank god for doctor browns bottles, I love them even if they did break my credit card buying them! Am finally getting into a flow now with the bottle feeding, am over the guilt and he's over the transition and no longer roots for boob. He's still thriving and is a thoroughly fat little chunk :rofl: 10 weeks old, has NO neck, all chins, fills his 3-6 clothes and 50% centile :). He's a great sleeper, going 8ish-3ish then 4ish- 7ish. I sleep when he does so getting lots of rest :)

Garry finally left me last week- so that's why i've been a bit quiet. Feel really sad that Kia will grow up with a broken family, so all I can do is make a huge effort to keep up the co-parenting as best we can. 

Missing you all!!! I am reading though. 

I also don't know what to do with Bubs sometimes.. guess its easier for me than you guys as i'm out at college 3 days a week so less time to fill. Still haven't worked up the courage to go to any baby groups.. am worried nobody will talk to me. He goes on his playmat and bats at the toys above, then moves to his vibrating bouncy chair, then his rocking swing, then lays on the changing table and chats to his mobile, then has a go on the lamaze tummy mat (which he LOVES), each of these can last up to 20 minutes and I sit with him and talk to him and sing and stuff and wiggle toys at him! Also try to go out for a walk every day, sometimes pram sometimes sling... when desperate I put him in the sling at home and dance! He usually falls asleep then and I get stuff done with him still on me! Think he's good for weight loss since I sweat like mad carrying him :rofl: he loves to be out of the house, but i'm so broke and don't really have anywhere to go anyway. 


Love to everyone, xxx


----------



## Jetters

Ann how are you feeling mood-wise? Any better xx


----------



## Jetters

Oh and it was confirmed Kia has a hernia in his testicle.. it's a bad one so they're operating in 6 weeks time :( my poor baby :( and poor me! I was a state at his jabs, god knows how i'll cope with this... *digs deep and finds Mummy Resolve* they are also worried that the hernia has trapped and strangulated one of his testicles... fingers crossed they can fix it, my future grandkids are in those little swimmers!


----------



## Piperette

P&F, tell me about the burping.

MamaBird, as long as she is sleeping well and putting on weight, I cannot see a problem either.

Yas, sorry to hear about you and Garry. :hugs: But you are a strong woman and will be fine with just you and K. Hope K's operation goes well. Your future grandkids...you crack me up.


----------



## Piperette

Oh and I know how you feel about baby groups, Yas. But I might find out a bit more about them tomorrow.

What do you do in the breastfeeding groups, ladies? Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I have this vision of a group of women sitting together breastfeeding their babies. :blush:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Yeah he needs burping stupidly often and I have to change position a lot to get it out of him. He is now getting better at burping himself though - night feeds he often brings his own burp up.

At BF group we sit around and chat, drink brews, and the LOs play. And we play with the LOs. Dylan basicallly sleeps through ours most of the time. I have only ever had to feed at ours once, it is just like a mum and baby group but where people are there to chat to and know about BF and there are peer supporters to help with problems / questions. It's fab really, as a lot of the mummy groups I go to everyone bottle feeds and whilst I don't judge either way whatever people choose, they do look at me like I'm a freak for breastfeeding and can't understand why I would choose to do it. Nice to have an environment I feel less of a freak lol.

Yas get to some groups! Have you looked for a sling meet? Bet they would be your kind of yummy mummys! It's international babywearing week soon, and our local sling meet are going to carry en masse in Sheffield :thumbup:

My favourite source of mum fun has been through our local Netmums meets to be honest. Have met lots of different girlies, and we have organised baby stuff as well as mums nights out.

:hugs: off to get some vit C into hubby who is now also super plagued :dohh:


----------



## moggymay

Jetters said:


> Garry finally left me last week- so that's why i've been a bit quiet. Feel really sad that Kia will grow up with a broken family, so all I can do is make a huge effort to keep up the co-parenting as best we can.

I think if you and Garry both want the co-parenting to work it will, whatever happens baby K is never gonna be short on love and sounded like your Dad is gonna be a big influence in K's life too so just enjoy them! 

You fancying Bath more now?



Jetters said:


> Oh and it was confirmed Kia has a hernia in his testicle.. it's a bad one so they're operating in 6 weeks time :( my poor baby :( and poor me! I was a state at his jabs, god knows how i'll cope with this... *digs deep and finds Mummy Resolve* they are also worried that the hernia has trapped and strangulated one of his testicles... fingers crossed they can fix it, my future grandkids are in those little swimmers!

My younger brother had something like that, his was undiscovered until he was 17! He had a small op and all is good :thumbup: You will find mummy resolve you didnt thiink you had! K will love the balloons people buy him to decorate where he is lying. Jack recently discovered them and they are now his new favourite toy!



Piperette said:


> Oh and I know how you feel about baby groups, Yas. But I might find out a bit more about them tomorrow.
> 
> What do you do in the breastfeeding groups, ladies? Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I have this vision of a group of women sitting together breastfeeding their babies. :blush:

Pip I love Mum and Baby groups, not all of them are good, some are really cliquey but if you persevere you will find some you like and make some lovely friends for you and bubs. Mogster starts school next week and I plan to take Jack along still even though he is so young, I would miss the folks there and it is a chance for the Mums to sit and have a cuppa and a chinwag! Also gets you out the house when perhaps you might otherwise find an excuse not to go!:shrug:



pinkandfluffy said:


> At BF group we sit around and chat, drink brews, and the LOs play. And we play with the LOs. Dylan basicallly sleeps through ours most of the time. I have only ever had to feed at ours once, it is just like a mum and baby group but where people are there to chat to and know about BF and there are peer supporters to help with problems / questions. It's fab really, as a lot of the mummy groups I go to everyone bottle feeds and whilst I don't judge either way whatever people choose, they do look at me like I'm a freak for breastfeeding and can't understand why I would choose to do it. Nice to have an environment I feel less of a freak lol.

BF groups are a chance to get to know some other folks who also BF and get some tips. You can feed or nor when you are there, ours sounds much like Lia's and it is somewhere we head to maybe once a month - maybe more. Trouble with ours is it clashes with my favourite mums n tots and also now with Mogsters school finishing time :dohh:

All good here, another rough night as Mogster woke Jack again so we were up at 11, 2 and 5 - the most in ages :dohh: Hoping tonight we get back to the 2.30 feed and the 5/6 splash n dash!:thumbup:

Missing you Claire - hope you Jac and baby A doing good?

Ann how are you and Harry? Can always text if you want to chat?

Lydia - is it as wet near you as it is here? 

Last bit from me - have any of you tried giving bubs a helium balloon on a shortish line with a balloon star/weight on the bottom. Jack loves it as he can control the movement himself and watch it move and the light bounce of it. We have the hologram silver star from Clintons at the moment but previously had a gold star. Mogster used to love them and tried it with Jack ast week, he liked it but the new silver hologram style one is a definite winner - he loves it!:happydance:

Must dash as time to cook - Mogster wants chicken and baked beans:haha:


----------



## penguin77

Hi lovelies:hugs:

Moggy- i miss you lot too... I do read and run:blush: a few times during the day but on the iphone... Like i am now as i cant be bothered to get the laptop out... Too tired. Ana is great some days other days not:shrug: tonight its been constant crying for 2-3 hrs... Trying aptamil comfort now... Failing that... Heres looking forward to 6-7 weeks time when most colicky symptoms disappear:thumbup: nights are hard going this week..she can go for 7 hrs but with hubby getting up for work at 5.15am and ana struggling with wind some mornings after a feed so getting maybe 4-5 hrs sleep tops:sleep: Hope u and boys are doing good hun:hugs:

Yas- :hugs: Im sure u and gary can make things work with the coparenting...just focus on your little man and all will be ok :hugs:

Will catchup with everything else tomorrow when on laptop. Oh... Just a small update...had a tattoo on my foot yesterday with my babies names. I love it and will post a pic... If u dont like tatoos u dont have to comment... I wobt be offended. Nighty night 

Xxxxx


----------



## penguin77

Moggy- post a pic of the balloon... I dont get what u mean with the star at the bottom xxx


----------



## Piperette

Quick one-handed :hi: to Claire.


----------



## MamaBird

Claire!! Can't wait to see you new tat!!!

xo


----------



## moggymay

penguin77 said:


> Moggy- post a pic of the balloon... I dont get what u mean with the star at the bottom xxx

Its a star shaped balloon weight! Yellow plastic star:thumbup: Jack loves it and is cooing and giggling to himself whilst he jerks the loonie around :loopy:


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> penguin77 said:
> 
> 
> Moggy- post a pic of the balloon... I dont get what u mean with the star at the bottom xxx
> 
> Its a star shaped balloon weight! Yellow plastic star:thumbup: Jack loves it and is cooing and giggling to himself whilst he jerks the loonie around :loopy:Click to expand...

I get it now :dohh:

xx


----------



## penguin77

Pip - Hi hun...:hugs: I felt the same about baby groups...but once youve been you#ll be fine. I'm an independent one that didnt get clicky...i dint like to be stuck to the same people all the time iykwim. Wont get a chance to go this time though...not with Jac and the age he's at....too much hard work to control alone and with Ana.

Lia- Hope you feel better soon hun..when is your scan :hugs:

Ann - How are you hun :hugs:

Brig - How's our miss p...did you get the tounge tie sorted? you may ahve mentioned it but my brain has died sorry :blush:

Costgang- Hi :flower:

Dede - check in soon ...hope all is ok :hugs:

Lydia - Hi hunny...hope all is well with you :hugs:

Well .... Ana had the best nights sleep last night with nearly 8 hours bettween feeds :happydance: Had her last bottle just after 9pm and started grumbling at around 4.45am this morning....cross fingers it continues :thumbup:

Well here's my pic...aways known i have ugly feet but never realised how ugly till this week :blush:it doesnt help that the pics were taken just after it being done so foot is swollen. Im not keen on feet anyway...god knows why i had a tattoo there :haha:

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f323/pengiun77/P1010745.jpg
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f323/pengiun77/P1010746.jpg

Oh..and it looks like i've kept the cankles lol :haha:

xx


----------



## penguin77

*****We need to move this thread too....i mentioned it the other day but nobody took any notice  ....let me know where and i'll ask the moderators *****


----------



## penguin77

oh...and heres a pic of my princess early on in the week at 4.5 weeks old... The avatar has both my special babies :cloud9:

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f323/pengiun77/P1010734.jpg

xx


----------



## Piperette

Love your new avatar, Claire. Can't believe how grown up Jac looks on the pic. And the close up of Ana is adorable too.

Great tattoo and I don't really think you have ugly feet. :nope:

As for moving the thread: Okay with me although I don't know where to as I am not that familiar with other sections on here. :blush:


----------



## Piperette

Ladies, I have another BF question. I am finding it more and more difficult to BF my LO. I mentioned earlier this week about the wriggling and fighting, but I feel that I am also struggling to latch him on and keep him on as well as I did before. I think it might be due to the fact that he is growing and getting heavier and the latching on and holding techniques I was given before don't quite seem to work that well anymore. I really don't want to give up BF and only bottle feed EBM, but it is quite frustrating and upsetting for both S and myself that it is not quite working out. :cry:


----------



## penguin77

Piperette said:


> Love your new avatar, Claire. Can't believe how grown up Jac looks on the pic. And the close up of Ana is adorable too.
> 
> Great tattoo and I don't really think you have ugly feet. :nope:
> 
> As for moving the thread: Okay with me although I don't know where to as I am not that familiar with other sections on here. :blush:

Thanks hunny. Someone did mention ages ago where we could move to ... But cant remember.:dohh:

As you know i cant help on the BF stuff...and am gutted i cant hun:hugs: But here some massive hugs to keep you going till one of these ladies can:hugs::kiss::hugs:

Xx


----------



## Piperette

Piperette said:


> Ladies, I have another BF question. I am finding it more and more difficult to BF my LO. I mentioned earlier this week about the wriggling and fighting, but I feel that I am also struggling to latch him on and keep him on as well as I did before. I think it might be due to the fact that he is growing and getting heavier and the latching on and holding techniques I was given before don't quite seem to work that well anymore. I really don't want to give up BF and only bottle feed EBM, but it is quite frustrating and upsetting for both S and myself that it is not quite working out. :cry:

Do you think it could be due to me feeding him bottles of EBM during the night? Could I stop bottle feeding him EBM at nights and just try to give him the breast all the time to get him to be comfortable on the breast again or will he get annoyed and frustrated?


----------



## moggymay

Piperette said:


> Ladies, I have another BF question. I am finding it more and more difficult to BF my LO. I mentioned earlier this week about the wriggling and fighting, but I feel that I am also struggling to latch him on and keep him on as well as I did before. I think it might be due to the fact that he is growing and getting heavier and the latching on and holding techniques I was given before don't quite seem to work that well anymore. I really don't want to give up BF and only bottle feed EBM, but it is quite frustrating and upsetting for both S and myself that it is not quite working out. :cry:

How do you hold him Pip?

With Jack I get him onto my lap and then have my arm behind his neck and cradle his head then with the other hand lift my boob then bring the two together if that makes sense? Once he latches you cn move your hands/arms around so that you are holdiing him accross your lap and still on the boob.

Other way that can work if you are at home is sit on the sofa/armchair and position S next to you in almost a supported sitting position facing you and let him feed from the bood that side as if he is a ball cradled under your arm with his feet pointing in the direction of your back but behind your back.

Not explaining this very well :dohh:

Let me know how you feed now and will do my best to explain how to adapt :flower:
Claire love the tat - did it hurt? Im a wuss where my feet are concerned!

Finally got a good night last night here, both boys in bed by 7.30 and Jack woke at 1.30 and 5am - dont mind as OH resettles him after the 5am splash n dash - but the cutest thing was Mogster calling n the monitor at 1.30 "think Jack wants the booby juice Mummy":kiss:

Must dash as gorgeous youngest son wants said booby juice and Mogster wants Mummy to get his car from under the sofa!


----------



## moggymay

Piperette said:


> Piperette said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have another BF question. I am finding it more and more difficult to BF my LO. I mentioned earlier this week about the wriggling and fighting, but I feel that I am also struggling to latch him on and keep him on as well as I did before. I think it might be due to the fact that he is growing and getting heavier and the latching on and holding techniques I was given before don't quite seem to work that well anymore. I really don't want to give up BF and only bottle feed EBM, but it is quite frustrating and upsetting for both S and myself that it is not quite working out. :cry:
> 
> Do you think it could be due to me feeding him bottles of EBM during the night? Could I stop bottle feeding him EBM at nights and just try to give him the breast all the time to get him to be comfortable on the breast again or will he get annoyed and frustrated?Click to expand...


Pip go with booby juice at night - much less hassle for you all and he will find the constancy easier IMO :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

car retrieved and J feeding so one handed but here :thumbup:


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> car retrieved and J feeding so one handed but here :thumbup:

Supermum! :thumbup:


----------



## Piperette

I know some of you have slings or carriers for your LO's. Any recommendations or no-go's? I think this would be good for us as S loves being really close to me...but unfortunately I do have to do things in the house sometimes.


----------



## penguin77

Pip- i have the babybjorn basic carrier and its fab... Never used it much with jac but have used it more wuth ana already. Its especially good when u have more than one as it saves using the double buggy sometimes 
Xx


----------



## Jetters

I have a rose & rebellion carrier and I absolutely LOVE it. I can wear it all day with no back pain at all. Garry loves it too, cos it's reversable so he wears it on the black side. My dad loves it as well and takes K out in it all the time. We ALL love it!


----------



## Jetters

Oh Claire, Ana is sooooo pretty :cloud9: and I love the tat- I don't think you have ugly feet at all!!!! 

Here is where we should move to... https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/ it's where all the parenting groups are.


----------



## Jetters

Moggy, Kia isn't much of a player, he rarely even bats at his toys. He doesn't laugh yet either... should he? Seems like much younger babies than him are giggling away...


----------



## Piperette

Jetters said:


> Moggy, Kia isn't much of a player, he rarely even bats at his toys. He doesn't laugh yet either... should he? Seems like much younger babies than him are giggling away...

Yas, I read that a few weeks difference in development don't matter. Every child is different. Usually no cause for concern. :winkwink:


----------



## MrsMils

Hi everyone - got both hands for a change! :happydance: Sorry I haven't posted for a bit, I am reading, but generally only when I'm feeding!:dohh:

Thanks Pip - I'll try and change signature/ticker now!

Claire - I LOVE the tattoo! So cute and you don't have horrible feet at all, you should see my bunions!

Moggy - glad you had a better night, I love both you and Claire's new pictures!

Hi everyone else!!

Had the health visitor today, J is up to 9lbs9.5, so once again, good weight gain, which makes me feel happier as I was worried that she wasn't getting enough milk as she usually doesn't feed very long and has started messing about a bit, pulling away whilst sucking (ouch) and head-shaking etc.

Had our first full day out yesterday which was lovely. Discovered Monsoon baby clothes, uh-oh... I bought the cutest little top, but all of the clothes are very expensive, so I think its going to be special occasion only!

Pip - I bought a Close baby carrier, my sister gave me a Baby Bjorn and a lady that designs them sent me a Tomy one (very lovely customer at hotel - how kind is that just to send me one?!), so I've got a few to try - I'll let you know which I prefer, I'm going to try out the Close one tomorrow.

Oh - and go for the move Claire, thank you!


----------



## Piperette

MrsMils said:


> as she usually doesn't feed very long and has started messing about a bit, pulling away whilst sucking (ouch) and head-shaking etc.

That's exactly what we get. 



MrsMils said:


> Pip - I bought a Close baby carrier, my sister gave me a Baby Bjorn and a lady that designs them sent me a Tomy one (very lovely customer at hotel - how kind is that just to send me one?!), so I've got a few to try - I'll let you know which I prefer, I'm going to try out the Close one tomorrow.

Looking forward to your comments. :flower:


----------



## moggymay

penguin77 said:


> Pip- i have the babybjorn basic carrier and its fab... Never used it much with jac but have used it more wuth ana already. Its especially good when u have more than one as it saves using the double buggy sometimes
> Xx

We have this too. Definitely recommend it - have even managed to feed J with him in it although its easier to take him out!


----------



## moggymay

Jetters said:


> Moggy, Kia isn't much of a player, he rarely even bats at his toys. He doesn't laugh yet either... should he? Seems like much younger babies than him are giggling away...

K is exactly the same as Mogster was at that age - they were similar size at birth too so think that has something to do with it? Mogster smiled when all the other babies did but was a little later to do some other things - he was earlier to do others so think all babies are different - also to put it into perspective Jack has already grown out of the stuff Mogster wore over his first christmas and Mogster was a July baby and Jack is an August bubba!

If I look back Mogster didnt crawl til past a year and walked at 16 months which is quite late, saying that he was running around within days of the first steps so although he was later to start he got it quiker iykwim? Also he was pedalling alot earlier than those who walked before him so think they just are all unique!

If K is happy and you are noticing he is progressing a little and often then he is doing AMAZING as are you :hugs:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Claire - love the new pic, and your tattoo is lovely. There is a parenting bit I guess we are meant to move to?

I get to ring up on Monday to book scan, luckily they do a couple of late nights so DH can have Dyl.

Pip - I know what you mean with the BF. Dylans latch appears to be ever-changing and I struggle to hold him. Do you have a BF group near you? Ours is at a surestart centre and they will watch a feed and help?

Carriers - we have a moby wrap, cheap on amazon at the mo, and both hubby and I like it. I am fancying another one soon though, addicted after going to a sling meet lol!

Lydia - well done J on the weight gain!

I feel sure I have missed something but got to bob and feed the Dylan, we had quite a good night last night with a get up at 12.30 and then one at 4.30 woop woop!!!!! Will try and pop on tomorrow to read and catch up properly - hope you are all good ladies big :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

Sorry about all the questions today, but are you all using baby monitors and if so, which ones? Are there any you wouldn't get at all?


----------



## MrsMils

Pip - the midwife though that she might be trying to stimulate my milk supply as she though she was having a growth spurt? She also said it could just be frustration. We've got an angelcare one as my parents had it from my sister's boys, we haven't actually used it yet as she sleeps next to me in the cot and we haven't really left her for naps yet. All set up and ready to go though, but I think we'll just use the sound part of it rather than the movement sensor, so probably not the best recommendation from me! Friends have said the BT one is really good.

Yas - I'm so sorry about you and Gary. You are doing such a fab job with K, I know you'll make the co-parenting thing work, plus you've got your Dad as another amazing make influence on K as he grows up. Poor K and you about his op, I'm sure it will be so horrible to have to put him through that, but you'll cope well, as you have done with everything thrown at you so far!

How do you all settle your LOs to sleep at night, do you put them down awake? And if so, if they cry, what do you then do? J has in the last couple of nights become much more fussy about settling on her own and needs either to go down pretty much asleep, or she will need picking back up and calming several times, followed by a long stint of me gently jiggling the cot until she falls asleep?

Lia - great that you can have an evening scan, I hope you get it sorted so you can feel better asap. The Moby is similar to the close carrier I think, have you tried feeding in yours?


----------



## Jetters

In the day I generally hold Kia to sleep. But at night he self settles... i've had this really clear, great bedtime routine in place and it obviously works- we've only had 3 difficult to settle nights.

So for us... it's bath, massage, pjs on, then I feed him in the dark bedroom, wind him, then lay him in his cot awake. I've recently started using a dummy so i'll pop that in, tuck his blankie over him and then leave the room. He often has a little whinge about 10 minutes later so I go in, put the dummy back in, kiss him then leave the room. That's it. 

I only started this routine when he was 5 weeks old though, before that he couldn't settle and there was LOTS of rocking and shushing- I never let him cry. When he does cry, I pick him up, give him a cuddle, dummy in then lay back down although generally that never happens anymore. Since I started the routine though he seems to know what's coming and is nice and content at night, sleeping 830-4ish then a feed then sleep again till 7ish. 

hope that helps?


----------



## Piperette

P&F, there is a Surestart BF group locally, which I am hoping to go to with S next week.

MrsMils, as for bedtime: S loves falling asleep on mummy or daddy's chest, but we are hoping to introduce a bedtime routine similar to Yas' this weekend.


----------



## MrsMils

Thanks Pip and Yas, we're hoping to do a similar routine within the next few weeks. We were told by the hospital only to bath twice a week, when is it ok to start bathing every night (and when do you start using baby bath etc?). Also - when can I start doing baby massage?

The main problem with bedtime settling is that she's lovely and sleepy after her feed, but has ALWAYS filled her nappy during the feed, so no matter how dark/quiet etc the change is, it always wakes her up and then even if I feed again, she's wide awake. I'm hoping the poos calm down soon, literally every nappy at the moment...


----------



## Piperette

MrsMils, I think we will go for a quick wash instead of a bath as we prefer not to bath him every day either. We were told once a week is sufficient and quick washes inbetween in order not to dry their skin out.

Not sure when you can start the baby massage, but we are going to a local Baby Club Monday after next, where they teach baby massage.


----------



## Jetters

MrsMils said:


> Thanks Pip and Yas, we're hoping to do a similar routine within the next few weeks. We were told by the hospital only to bath twice a week, when is it ok to start bathing every night (and when do you start using baby bath etc?). Also - when can I start doing baby massage?
> 
> The main problem with bedtime settling is that she's lovely and sleepy after her feed, but has ALWAYS filled her nappy during the feed, so no matter how dark/quiet etc the change is, it always wakes her up and then even if I feed again, she's wide awake. I'm hoping the poos calm down soon, literally every nappy at the moment...

See, that's the thing- the reason why the routine sort of 'happened' around 5 weeks was because that's when he stopped pooing so often in the night. She's only what, 2 weeks old? The first month or so there was no chance of a routine because every day was different. 

What does she sleep in? If you haven't got them, maybe try nighties- Kia has them! (boys ones from tk max) then there's no faffing with poppers etc at change time. 

Baby massage classes around here are from 4 months- i'll go when he's old enough- as it is I just bought some gorgeous natural lotions online and after his bath smother him and rub him till he cries- he loves it now! I started bathing him nightly at 6 weeks and putting in a squirt of natural baby bath, before that it was just every few nights in plain water.


xx


----------



## Jetters

I just wanted to add, I always said i'd never have a routine when I was pregnant and would be happy to be totally led by him, but it's lovely that he's loosely chosen his own- everything is a million times better when we're both rested and happy- it's so simple but true!

xx


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!!

So exciting...this is the most action our threads had in a while!! :thumbup:

OK...where to move?? Maybe just the general Chatter Section?? :shrug:

Yas: Sorry to hear about Garry :hugs: I'm sure you two will work out the co-parenting :hugs:

Claire: I don't think I did mention anything else...anyway, the specialist called and we have an apt Nov 18. I would have pushed for it sooner but BFing seems to be going ok. :shrug: 

Also, I LOVE the tat (and your feet lol)...and the avatar...and Ana in her rocker!! Peyton has the same one!! :thumbup:

Pip: For a while when I was havinf trouble BFing I considered doing one formula bottle at night...when I told my MW she said it was a horrible idea...that even missing one breast feed could affect my supply and I may end up totally Formula feeding :-( Not sure if thats whats going on for you? :shrug: Is there a lactation consultant you can see? As for wraps...mine is a cuddly wrap. https://www.peapodcreations.ca/wheretobuy.html

Moggy: So happy you had a good night...must seem like heaven when they both do well!:haha: I know last night felt like heaven to me. I fed P at 12am...she fell asleep shortly after and slept till 5:55am!! I couldn't believe it!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Lydia: Yay for J's weight gain!!! as for night time. We prett much do the same as Yas. We started a routine this week...soak (we dont always wash either), massage with lotion, PJ, feed and then she falls asleep on daddy's tummy. We havent mastered her settling herself yet...or her taking a pacifier. I'm getting smaller ones tomorrow cause so far she doesn't want any of the ones we have!!:dohh:

Well that's all the one handed typing I have in me! Happy to hear from all of you! Ann, hope you're doing ok! :hugs:

xo


----------



## moggymay

Piperette said:


> Sorry about all the questions today, but are you all using baby monitors and if so, which ones? Are there any you wouldn't get at all?

we have tommee tippee one - its fab despite its age! It has sensor mat in cot, will find a link....


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Piperette said:


> Sorry about all the questions today, but are you all using baby monitors and if so, which ones? Are there any you wouldn't get at all?

We don't have one yet, but the one I wanted was BT150 - lots of good reviews and lots of recommendations from friends. DH wanted one with a video screen though so we actually have none at the mo :dohh:



MrsMils said:


> How do you all settle your LOs to sleep at night, do you put them down awake? And if so, if they cry, what do you then do? J has in the last couple of nights become much more fussy about settling on her own and needs either to go down pretty much asleep, or she will need picking back up and calming several times, followed by a long stint of me gently jiggling the cot until she falls asleep?
> 
> Lia - great that you can have an evening scan, I hope you get it sorted so you can feel better asap. The Moby is similar to the close carrier I think, have you tried feeding in yours?

Probably can't help you on the night sleeping as still co-sleeping at the mo but for naps and stuff he generally self settles. I pop him down if I spot him yawn and he drifts off mostly. Sometimes it's not so easy - this morning I had a lie-in as was up again with the suspected gall stones, and DH was struggling to get him to nap he was clearly so overtired and fighting it :dohh: Trouble is he still has a really bad startle reflex so wakes himself up heaps with that, but hates blankets/swaddling etc. Sleeping bag has been fab for getting him covered up but doesn't pin his arms lol.

Not tried feeding in the carrier yet but been told it's doable?



Piperette said:


> P&F, there is a Surestart BF group locally, which I am hoping to go to with S next week.
> 
> MrsMils, as for bedtime: S loves falling asleep on mummy or daddy's chest, but we are hoping to introduce a bedtime routine similar to Yas' this weekend.

Hope the group is good - ours is really nice and we are having a halloween party soon! The peer supporter is lovely there she calls me every now and then to see how we're doing if I have missed some sessions (I suspect my HV has asked her to do this as she did mention she'd spoken to her :dohh:)



MrsMils said:


> Thanks Pip and Yas, we're hoping to do a similar routine within the next few weeks. We were told by the hospital only to bath twice a week, when is it ok to start bathing every night (and when do you start using baby bath etc?). Also - when can I start doing baby massage?
> 
> The main problem with bedtime settling is that she's lovely and sleepy after her feed, but has ALWAYS filled her nappy during the feed, so no matter how dark/quiet etc the change is, it always wakes her up and then even if I feed again, she's wide awake. I'm hoping the poos calm down soon, literally every nappy at the moment...

Dylan stopped filling his nappy so regularly after 6 weeks so this has become a lot easier. He now only does it a couple of times a week if we are lucky. We were every single nappy before.

Baby massage classes here start from 12 weeks but we just rub nighttime oil up and down, long soft strokes, after his bath and he likes it.

We didn't realise how important the evening bath was for settling Dylan. The other night we got in a bit late and I thought it best just to put him straight to bed. Well an hour or so of struggling later, hubby bathed him and we had no trouble.

AFM I am sleepy as didn't sleep the back end of the night and we're also struggling a bit with D's feeding because of his snotty cold but hubby got up with him this morning and I had a lie-in :thumbup: Can't believe he is 9 weeks already :wacko:

Yas - Dylan has only recently started laughing and playing a little, but I know lots of older babies who don't yet, they are all so different aren't they. Dylan is still up feeding in the night so I guess we all get a different mixed bag lol. You will do so well with Kia though I know it :hugs:

Can see the nap-monster is stirring so better go and finish my lunch :thumbup: big :hugs: everyone I have missed


----------



## Piperette

I can't remember where it came from, but I have a Pampers Village DVD (I think it came in a Bounty pack) and there is a little video about baby massage on it. Have just watched it and given S a little massage to try. He loved it and is snoozing away now. :cloud9:

Day 2 of no more bottles of expressed BM here: The night was okay, although I was a bit concerned that he didn't drink as much as he should as he only fed three times during the night, but only for about five minutes at a time before falling asleep :sleep: and there was nothing I could do to wake him up (tried rubbing him in different places, changing him, undress him...). :shrug: I figured out he would wake up again if he was hungry, so left him to it. This morning we already had a nice full nappy, so it seems he got enough after all.

I read about the BT150. As you said, P&F, it got some good reviews. Bit expensive though. Moggy, is this the one you have? https://direct.asda.com/Tommee-Tippee-Sensor-Monitor/002654682,default,pd.html it is currently on offer at Asda's baby event.


----------



## Piperette

MamaBird, I didn't FF him during the night. I fed him EBM from a bottle and expressed after, so I didn't really miss any if that makes sense, so it shouldn't have affected the supply. I get the feeling it was/is really down to it being easier for him drinking from the bottle, so he preferred it.


----------



## MamaBird

Piperette said:


> MamaBird, I didn't FF him during the night. I fed him EBM from a bottle and expressed after, so I didn't really miss any if that makes sense, so it shouldn't have affected the supply. I get the feeling it was/is really down to it being easier for him drinking from the bottle, so he preferred it.

Sorry my brain is mush and I missed that. lol


----------



## moggymay

Piperette said:


> IDay 2 of no more bottles of expressed BM here: The night was okay, although I was a bit concerned that he didn't drink as much as he should as he only fed three times during the night, but only for about five minutes at a time before falling asleep :sleep: and there was nothing I could do to wake him up (tried rubbing him in different places, changing him, undress him...). :shrug: I figured out he would wake up again if he was hungry, so left him to it. This morning we already had a nice full nappy, so it seems he got enough after all.
> 
> I read about the BT150. As you said, P&F, it got some good reviews. Bit expensive though. Moggy, is this the one you have? https://direct.asda.com/Tommee-Tippee-Sensor-Monitor/002654682,default,pd.html it is currently on offer at Asda's baby event.

Pip its this one https://www.tommeetippee.co.uk/product/suresound_ultimate_monitor/

how many times did he feed before if last night was just 3? How far apart were the feeds?

Wrote long reply earlier and lost it to power cut so will catch up again after bathtime:hugs:


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> Pip its this one https://www.tommeetippee.co.uk/product/suresound_ultimate_monitor/

Ouch, that is even more expensive than the BT150. :shock:



moggymay said:


> how many times did he feed before if last night was just 3? How far apart were the feeds?

I can't really remember :blush:, but he didn't feed lots yesterday either or maybe I just find it a bit more difficult to judge it. But he didn't stay on the breast for long, whereas today he stayed on longer. And he poops and the poo is a nice colour too. Yay!


----------



## Piperette

pinkandfluffy said:


> We don't have one yet, but the one I wanted was BT150 - lots of good reviews and lots of recommendations from friends. DH wanted one with a video screen though so we actually have none at the mo :dohh:

Looks like lots more positive opinions on the BT150 here. https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/427571-baby-monitor-please.html


----------



## Piperette

I don't suppose anyone has a 20% off Mothercare discount like the one that was around about a month ago? I have found a 10%, but could really do with 20%.


----------



## Piperette

MamaBird said:


> Piperette said:
> 
> 
> MamaBird, I didn't FF him during the night. I fed him EBM from a bottle and expressed after, so I didn't really miss any if that makes sense, so it shouldn't have affected the supply. I get the feeling it was/is really down to it being easier for him drinking from the bottle, so he preferred it.
> 
> Sorry my brain is mush and I missed that. lolClick to expand...

Don't worry about it. :winkwink:


----------



## moggymay

TT one on offer in babiesrus....£69.99

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-.../A-_-Tommee Tippee Suresound Ultimate Monitor

Have to find instore tho....


----------



## pinkandfluffy

No code I'm afraid :wacko:

DH went and bought the bt150 yesterday - he is a fan, spent ages getting giddy over its functions last night :dohh:


----------



## Jetters

we had the bt 150 for rory and its fab. i'll definitely get one again when i move to a bigger house- don't need one here in my tiny flat!

the bt outlet sell them for £40... https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BT-BABY-DIGI...t=UK_Baby_BabyMonitors_SM&hash=item20b4042b15


----------



## Piperette

Morning ladies,

We had a pretty good night again last night. S was fed around midnight and woke up around 4, then again around 7 before we all got up at 10.30.

Sorry,I hope I don't bore you all (especially the non-BF mummies), but it's the BF again. :blush:

Once again he only had short feeds during the night of around 5 minutes before contently falling asleep and not waking up, not even when being changed.

Having had a look in that BF book again, I think it may be one of the following or maybe a combination of the two.

1. Too fast milk flow. S is showing all the symptoms. Pretty much at every feed he pulls away at some stage...only to be squirted quite a lot into his wee face by the breast. Also, although he only feeds a few minutes on the breast before falling asleep, the breast that was originally really full and firm feels pretty soft and empty.

2. S might be dropping his night feeds. He might get as much milk as he can during the day and only wake up for very small amounts at night, which according to the book can happen at about 6 weeks.

With regards to the night feeds: I know that you are not supposed to miss any night feeds as it is likely to affect your supply by reducing it. But what happens when the baby drops the night feeds? Will it have the same effect on the supply? Or will it balance itself out as he will drink more during the day?

Sorry about the long post.

Moggy, I will have a look in our local Babies'R'Us.



pinkandfluffy said:


> DH went and bought the bt150 yesterday - he is a fan, spent ages getting giddy over its functions last night :dohh:

I can see OH doing the same when we get one. When do you think you will start using it as you are still co-sleeping, right?


----------



## moggymay

Pip that sounds fine! S is just efficient :thumbup: Enjoy the sleep!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all! Thanks for asking after me. I'm feeling so much better thanks. Think my hormones/emotions are finally settling down. Harry is now nearly 3 1/2 weeks old and we're gradually understanding what he needs, or at least we're finding different tricks to distract him!

Nights are not as good as they were, he takes ages to settle after each feed which is generally 10/11pm, 2pm, 4pm, 6pm. He only feeds for 10 mins then falls asleep. I then try and burp him but even if I get lucky he wakes after 10 mins or so of lying in his basket with what I can only guess is wind or attempts to poo. I keep having to get up and rock him or rock the basket for ages. 

It's interesting to read about the routine that Yas has adopted. I would love to do something like that when he's a little older. I guess 3 weeks is still a wee bit too young? 

Does anyone know at what age their digestive system sorts itself out? I think that is our main issue at the moment so once that is more mature we should hopefully find him so much more settled.

We have the avent monitor SCD530 which was our one big spend. I think it was £90!! from the baby show. It's very cool though and it's so handy having the little monitor you can put in your pocket, especially as it can vibrate. https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...se-_-N/A-_-Phillips Avent SCD530 Baby Monitor

Pip, I would say that your LO will maybe demand more milk during the day so your body will start producing more to substitute the night feeds. 

Sorry again for not coming on that much. My laptop still has no internet and by the time my dh comes home from work with his, I'm either too tired to log on or just have no time as have to eat and start getting Harry ready for bed.

Yas, sorry to hear about Gary but it sounds like you're doing an amazing job on your own. I have to take my hat off to you as that is no mean feat. 

Claire, I love that tattoo and I personally think you have nice feet!

Yas, where abouts in London do you live as I'm planning on going in soon to see my work colleagues. We could always meet for a coffee and cake?

Lia, I'm so jealous that you can put your LO down during the day. As soon as I try Harry wakes up and cries! I keep trying though and he's going longer each time so FX we'll get there eventually.

:hi: to Moggy, Brigitte, Lia, Lydia, Yas, Costgang, Claire, Pip, dede xxx


----------



## penguin77

Hi ladies..

Will catchup later....have asked for the thread to be moved to the parenting section on the lounge/general forum section. Just in case it disappears ..

Xxx


----------



## pinkandfluffy

On the BF front hun I also have the prob with Dylan pulling off / getting squirted as I have overactive letdown / fast flowing milk, so his feeds are really short through the night. I think you will be fine - he will make up for it more in the day if he needs more but sounds like he is probably getting enough as Dylan has been super fast feeding too but emptying boob.

Ann - I should think you can start a routine like that whenever you like - its just doing the same things in the same order, so even if he changes when he goes to bed etc in the early days as long as you do the same things in the same order it sets up the routine :shrug:

As for the baby monitor, I am generally going to bed at the same time as Dylan because I am knackered waking up through the night, so why hubby thinks I won't want to go to bed at that time still I don't know but yes the plan is to get him in the basket for at least the first sleep of the night which is his longest stint as he still gets up a bit after that.... DH has a week off soon and although we are going to a cottage in the lakes it might be a good time to push it as he will be off work too and able to help me with settling him in the night, which he hasn't done so far as I don't want to wake him because of his job. He will also be starting a new job after our week in the lakes so win win really he can help out more through the night then too. Will let you know how it goes :rofl:


----------



## penguin77

*****we have to create a new thread...we cant move this one im afraid :-( if any one of you would like to do it and let the rest of us know...ktherwise ill do it later or tomorrow whenever i get the cbance*****


----------



## Jetters

OH NO! Devastating :'( i don't wanna lose this thread! booohooo. 

Yep as Lia says, when we started the bedtime routine it was any time between 6pm-10pm, following his cues. It fell into 7-8pm within 2 weeks or so. 


Ann, yes to a coffee! I'm in Tooting but can travel anywhere by tube :). Everything got easier for me at 6 weeks- his feeding spread out more, winding got easier, he slept more etc. Keep going, you are doing a great job, that first month is so hard. xxx


----------



## Piperette

Oh ladies, I wanted to share something with you. I have discovered a new Krispy Kreme doughnut, which in my opinion is sooo yummy. :cake: It is Coffee Kreme. Probably only nice for coffee lovers. https://www.krispykreme.co.uk/doughnuts/our-varieties/coffee-kreme/

For those who don't like coffee, there is a Butterscotch Fudge (possibly AD like), which I haven't tried yet as I just like the coffee one too much. https://www.krispykreme.co.uk/doughnuts/our-varieties/butterscotch-fudge/

Sorry, probably a bit pointless post, but just wanted to share with you ladies :blush: as I know you appreciate a yummy bit of sweetness.

If anyone tries the Butterscotch one, please let me know what it is like.


----------



## penguin77

****Here's our new thread.....just keep on typing from where we left off here :thumbup:****https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/428621-bump-flushes-dimples-beyond-closed.html#post7138319



xx


----------

